# [Various] Nvidia GTX 980 / 970 reviews



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia*
> To a packed crowd in Los Angeles, and a global audience watching on the Game24 livestream, NVIDIA CEO Jen-Hsun Huang revealed our latest GPU architecture: Maxwell. Setting a new standard for PC gaming with innovative new technologies that accelerate performance, increase image quality, and give you new ways to play, Maxwell's cutting edge technology is brought to life in two brand new GPUs: the GeForce GTX 980 and the GeForce GTX 970.
> 
> The GeForce GTX 980 is our fastest and most efficient GPU. Faster framerates, new rendering techniques and superior image quality combine to deliver next-generation game experiences at Ultra HD resolutions and on Virtual Reality headsets.
> 
> Enter the next-generation of PC gaming, now.


http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/maxwell-architecture-gtx-980-970

*GeForce GTX 980 reviews:*

*Anandtech*
*Techpowerup*
*HardwareCanucks*
*Hardocp*
*Guru3d*, *GB G1 Gaming*
*Bit-Tech*
*PCPerspective*
*TechReport*
*Overclock3d*
*Hexus*
*MaximumPC*
*Techspot*
*BSN*
*Tweaktown*, *SLI review*
*Overclockersclub*
*Hardware.fr (french)*
*Hardware.info*
*ComputerBase*
*HardwareLuxx*
*Tom's Hardware*
*Lab501*
*Vortez*

*GeForce GTX 970 reviews:*

*Guru3d*, *GB G1 Gaming*, *MSI Gaming OC*
*PCPerspective*
*TechReport*
Techpowerup: *Asus Strix OC*, *EVGA SC ACX*, *970 SLI*
Overclock3d: *MSI Gaming*
Hexus: *EVGA FTW*
*Techspot*
*Hardware.fr (french)*
*Hardware.info*
*ComputerBase*
*HardwareLuxx*
*Tom's Hardware*
*EG / Digitalfoundry*

*Video Reviews:*

*



*
*



*
*



*
DigitalStorm: *



*, *



*

*Leaked early reviews:*

*Expreview.com via wccftech.com*
*Press slides via Videocardz*
*IGN-India*
*Pcpop (chinese)*
*cowcotland (french)*
Creating the thread now since we don't know exactly when the NDA is lifting. If this launch follows the normal NVidia launch schedule the NDA will lift today in around 3 hours (countdown link). Could also be tomorrow at the same time or at some special time due to the game24 event.

In any case the thread will be updated when reviews start going live.


----------



## zinfinion

Going to stick with my 780s but new GPU launches are always exciting.


----------



## Antistatic12

been waiting since the 600 series. fingers crossed.


----------



## WhyCry

Price is $330 for 970 and $550 for 980


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Price is $330 for 970 and $550 for 980


Thanks nostradamus


----------



## GoldenTiger

Thanks Alatar, I think everyone appreciates you taking the time to volunteer making and updating this! I'd drop you a rep if I were allowed to







. Instead, take that thumbs-up smiley in its place.


----------



## Pantsu

Isn't today just the announcement? AFAIK the journalists are out there, not writing their reviews.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> Isn't today just the announcement? AFAIK the journalists are out there, not writing their reviews.


Reviews are probably already done


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> Isn't today just the announcement? AFAIK the journalists are out there, not writing their reviews.


Journalists were briefed last week (and reviews are mostly done). The livestream starts on the 18th (or 19th for some people), however normally NV NDAs lift on Thursday 9am EST. So again, we don't know when the NDA is lifting this time.


----------



## tpi2007

Well, worst case scenario is sometime after the event starts (hopefully it's sooner, but I'd understand if they wanted to keep the suspense):



http://game24.nvidia.com/event

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Price is $330 for 970 and $550 for 980


If the GTX 970's price turns out to be true I'll be just as amazed as curious to know why Nvidia is being so aggressive with the pricing. Does AMD have something up its sleeve to release very soon or this is just Nvidia being amazing ?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Well, worst case scenario is sometime after the event starts (hopefully it's sooner, but I'd understand if they wanted to keep the suspense):
> 
> 
> 
> http://game24.nvidia.com/event
> If the GTX 970's price turns out to be true I'll be just as amazed as curious to know why Nvidia is being so aggressive with the pricing. Does AMD have something up its sleeve to release very soon or this is just Nvidia being amazing ?


It doesnt make a sense such a difference between the flagship and the second gpu. Except if there is a 970ti


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> It doesnt make a sense such a difference between the flagship and the second gpu. Except if there is a 670ti


There has to be a 970 Ti coming for 429.99


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> If the GTX 970's price turns out to be true I'll be just as amazed as curious to know why Nvidia is being so aggressive with the pricing. Does AMD have something up its sleeve to release very soon or this is just Nvidia being amazing ?


The BOM, not counting in the actual chip's R&D, will be rather low on these cards as they have already mass-produced and designed the cooler, the PCB, and 28nm is a mature node. The chip is relatively small (under 400mm2) to boot.

I also would posit, as someone else did recently I believe in Videocardz's comments, that this may be a push towards attempting to shift some focus towards PC gaming from the consoles (which haven't been doing too well) and push their primary market up a notch by launching with extremely competitive pricing (750 Ti can go in any PC practically for $120-140 and make it game-capable up to 1080p with 2GB of VRAM... GTX 970 would be an enthusiast card for the masses with 4GB of VRAM and high performance with a low power draw and pricing compared to past generations, and 980 would be their halo product to anchor the rest of the line).

I can tell you as a developer that the PC climate and desire to reinvigorate the PC gaming market may have quite a bit to do with the price range on these cards, perhaps not as large a factor as the actual costs to manufacture and profits they believe they can make, but it surely is on their radar from quite a few devs







. Nvidia doesn't benefit much by consoles becoming bigger.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

This is the calm before the storm. These next few hours may be the slowest of my life.


----------



## WhyCry

Well I just saw the official slide and wanted to share the price.

Anyway, it looks like DSR will be automatically enabled in Experience. There's a Diablo 3 screenshot with 4k resolution in DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> There has to be a 970 Ti coming for 429.99


Or the 980 is $449.99. We'll know soon. see below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Well I just saw the official slide and wanted to share the price.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like DSR will be automatically enabled in Experience. There's a Diablo 3 screenshot with 4k resolution in DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution).


Thank you, two 970's for me then







. Now the decision... reference cooler or custom PCB + non-ref, for SLI.... the low TDP may make it practical.

And that is an extremely interesting tidbit about the DSR feature. I'm very curious as to how it impacts the image quality... maybe I would just go back to my 115hz X-Star DP2710 @ 2560x1440 if it works well







, as good as 4K is there is a difference in the responsiveness and blur to my eyes, although not as critical a factor as the added detail afforded by the higher res. so far to me. If I could strike a happy medium.... hmmm.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Well I just saw the official slide and wanted to share the price.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like DSR will be automatically enabled in Experience. There's a Diablo 3 screenshot with 4k resolution in DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution).


Post it up man or send it to me in a pm


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> If the GTX 970's price turns out to be true I'll be just as amazed as curious to know why Nvidia is being so aggressive with the pricing. Does AMD have something up its sleeve to release very soon or this is just Nvidia being amazing ?


Might be because they lost some GPU marketshare last quarter. Margins were still really high and profits good but I imagine they'd also want to keep their marketshare well above 60%.


----------



## WhyCry

Also there's *VXGI: Voxel Global Illumination* available with UE4 and other engines later this year.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Also there's *VXGI: Voxel Global Illumination* available with UE4 and other engines later this year.












*coughs at "Location" and forum title*


----------



## WhyCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Post it up man or send it to me in a pm


I can't, everything is watermarked like crazy...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> This is the calm before the storm. These next few hours may be the slowest of my life.


I am so glad I'll have work to help that time go by! ^_^


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> I can't, everything is watermarked like crazy...


You've more than earned the credibility for most people here... no need if you ask me regardless.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> The GeForce® GTX™ 980 is the world's most advanced graphics card, powered by the new incredibly fast, power-efficient NVIDIA® Maxwell™ architecture. With twice the performance of prior-generation cards* and exciting new gaming technologies, this innovative GPU provides an elite experience on virtual reality, HD, and ultra-resolution 4K displays.
> 
> Enjoy hyper-realistic real-time lighting with advanced NVIDIA Cone-Traced Global Illumination, as well as NVIDIA G-SYNC™ display technology for smooth, tear-free gaming. Plus, you get Super Resolution technology that delivers a 4K experience on a 1080p display.
> 
> The GTX 980 even delivers great gaming to go with NVIDIA GameStream™ technology that lets you stream PC games to NVIDIA SHIELD™ devices.


Just some marketing text







. Fluff, but it passed a minute, right?


----------



## zealord

Do not forget, even if the 970 seems to be super cheap that the performance gap between the 970 and the 980 should be much bigger than previous generations.

The 970 has 1664 cuda cores and the 980 has 2048. That is a ~23% increase

The 670 has 1344 cuda cores and the 680 has 1536. That is just a ~14% increase.

Price of the 970 seems to be super low, but in reality it is just a worse card compared to the "flagship".









Still the performance/price is going to decide whether or not the 970 will be a good bang for the buck and I can see the 970 ending up in many rigs, but the higher performance difference should explain the big price gap between these 2 (If I didn't do any mistakes or have data wrong that is)


----------



## pm1109

Exciting times. Still deciding whether I should upgrade from my 670's in sli
Tough call.Maybe I should wait until the prices settle a bit,They are usually overpriced at launch anyways


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Do not forget, even if the 970 seems to be super cheap that the performance gap between the 970 and the 980 should be much bigger than previous generations.
> 
> The 970 has 1664 cuda cores and the 980 has 2048. That is a ~23% increase
> 
> The 670 has 1344 cuda cores and the 680 has 1536. That is just a ~14% increase.
> 
> Price of the 970 seems to be super low, but in reality it is just a worse card compared to the "flagship".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the performance/price is going to decide whether or not the 970 will be a good bang for the buck and I can see the 970 ending up in many rigs, but the higher performance difference should explain the big price gap between these 2 (If I didn't do any mistakes or have data wrong that is)


Actual performance gap is around 14-15% at equal clocks as best as I can discern. Take it as an educated guess based on the specs, architecture, and performance leaks to date, not actual info.

I am, however, certain the 970's performance is going to surprise the majority of people here.







And in a good way.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> It doesnt make a sense such a difference between the flagship and the second gpu. Except if there is a 670ti
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be a 970 Ti coming for 429.99
Click to expand...

It seems unlikely. Who would pay $100 more for a card with 1792 Cores ? If the card had instead 1920, who would buy the GTX 980 that only has 128 more Cores for $100 more ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The BOM, not counting in the actual chip's R&D, will be rather low on these cards as they have already mass-produced and designed the cooler, the PCB, and 28nm is a mature node. The chip is relatively small (under 400mm2) to boot.
> 
> I also would posit, as someone else did recently I believe in Videocardz's comments, that this may be a push towards attempting to shift some focus towards PC gaming from the consoles (which haven't been doing too well) and push their primary market up a notch by launching with extremely competitive pricing (750 Ti can go in any PC practically for $120-140 and make it game-capable up to 1080p with 2GB of VRAM... GTX 970 would be an enthusiast card for the masses with 4GB of VRAM and high performance with a low power draw and pricing compared to past generations, and 980 would be their halo product to anchor the rest of the line).
> 
> I can tell you as a developer that the PC climate and desire to reinvigorate the PC gaming market may have quite a bit to do with the price range on these cards, perhaps not as large a factor as the actual costs to manufacture and profits they believe they can make, but it surely is on their radar from quite a few devs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nvidia doesn't benefit much by consoles becoming bigger.


That's true, although I'm not sure about how PC gamers would become console gamers. Although I can understand making a push for a significantly faster card compared to consoles while they are still young in order to differentiate from them and then later return to normal pricing, that makes sense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Well I just saw the official slide and wanted to share the price.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like DSR will be automatically enabled in Experience. There's a Diablo 3 screenshot with 4k resolution in DSR (Dynamic Super Resolution).


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Might be because they lost some GPU marketshare last quarter. Margins were still really high and profits good but I imagine they'd also want to keep their marketshare well above 60%.


Hmm, but the last quarter drop is usual, besides, they were flat (ok not a good sign), but then again it was Intel that gained. Unless Intel is coming out with a super integrated Broadwell GPU with awesome drivers, that will most likely only happen next year, this year's Broadwell is mobile and they had to issue a new stepping and all.

http://jonpeddie.com/press-releases/details/intel-gains-nvidia-flat-and-amd-loses-graphics-market-share-in-q1/

This does remind me of the Radeon HD 5850, it is also the second fastest card in the lineup, it's priced more or less the same from what I remember, has virtually the same TDP, and has the likelihood to become a very famous card too.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Wait, what?! Can you downsample natively with Maxwell? Holy crap, that'd make my job heckuva lot easier (taking bullshots of games for a living).


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Actual performance gap is around 14-15% at equal clocks as best as I can discern. Take it as an educated guess based on the specs, architecture, and performance leaks to date, not actual info.
> 
> I am, however, certain the 970's performance is going to surprise the majority of people here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a good way.


yeah the 680 was 9-10% faster than the 670. 14-15% for the 980 over the 970 should be what we are looking at


----------



## jologskyblues

Not planning on upgrading this generation but I'm still pretty excited for this launch.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Actual performance gap is around 14-15% at equal clocks as best as I can discern. Take it as an educated guess based on the specs, architecture, and performance leaks to date, not actual info.
> 
> I am, however, certain the 970's performance is going to surprise the majority of people here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in a good way.


I'm looking forward to the new architecture myself... Less power usage combined with even more capability? I'm hoping the rumours the 980s are 15-20% more powerful than the 780Ti's, as well as a Kingpin/Classified Edition with waterblock that does cover the whole PCB (instead of the current generation's two thirds coverage or so). Bonus points if it can somehow run games on triple screen 1440p surround, with g-sync averaging 50fps on a single card, 75fps+ on two. But even if just two cards can run high detail triple 1440p g-sync surround that's close enough to heaven ^_^

Also looking forward to whatever surprises the 970 brings to the table!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> That's true, although I'm not sure about how PC gamers would become console gamers. Although I can understand making a push for a significantly faster card compared to consoles while they are still young in order to differentiate from them and then later return to normal pricing, that makes sense.


It's also about perception, newer gamers, and people who are deciding whether to buy a new console or whether to upgrade their PC. In the general populace people often consider consoles as a "cheaper" option (not really true, but they do).


----------



## John Shepard

It's gonna be really difficult to resist the upgrade urge especially since i saved a good amount of cash during the summer and have nothing else to spend them on.
But no i must resist.I must wait for the GM200.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm really considering updating to the 970... My 670 still rocks but I think with the power consumption performance increase with maxwell and more cuda, the performance gain will be around 20%+... Might be worth it... Especially if the price tag is $300-350


----------



## Techboy10

Can't wait to upgrade my 560ti! Now I gotta decide which path to go down. I kinda want a 980 just so I can have a top of the line card for once, however for just a bit more (depending on what the prices actually end up being) I could also have SLI 970s which is extremely tempting as well. Does SLI still have microstuttering/lack of game support problems that it once did? or is it pretty much problem free now?

Hmmm, decisions, decisions....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm really considering updating to the 970... My 670 still rocks but I think with the power consumption performance increase with maxwell and more cuda, the performance gain will be around 20%+... Might be worth it... Especially if the price tag is $300-350


It will be far, far more than 20% for going to a 970, from a 670.


----------



## kingduqc

Humm. I was not really thinking about upgrading since I only play cs go and a 670 do plenty at 1440 but the 300$ pricetag is just too goood. Decisions...


----------



## ty12004

I really hope these turn out the way they are rumored and the price sticks to the $500->550 area I've seen thrown around.. Unfortunately I know that by the time it gets to Canada they will be 650+ (likely 699.99) but upgrading my tired 570's will be nice haha.


----------



## keiths

Oh, don't tease like that


----------



## CherryWiggins

I have a HD6670, what would the gains be like going from that to a 970?







Excited


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryWiggins*
> 
> I have a HD6670, what would the gains be like going from that to a 970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited


It is like eating a rotten apple versus having a dinner with Gabe Newell his treat


----------



## sumitlian

Man this news is so interesting.
I just want to see the power efficiency.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryWiggins*
> 
> I have a HD6670, what would the gains be like going from that to a 970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited


It would be like going from this...



to THIS!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to stick with my 780s but new GPU launches are always exciting.


x 2 have same gpus as you too









id like to see what the fuss is about on these cards / sidenote managed to get a dirt cheap titan evga sc









also it seems most gk110s are getting recalled maybe their worth their weight in gold?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ty12004*
> 
> I really hope these turn out the way they are rumored and the price sticks to the $500->550 area I've seen thrown around.. Unfortunately I know that by the time it gets to Canada they will be 650+ (likely 699.99) but upgrading my tired 570's will be nice haha.


That's one of my worries as well. Hoping if it's $500 USD below the 49th it's only $550 CAD up here. $650 CAD for a Classified or Kingpin edition I probably wouldn't have a problem with, but I ~love~ Classified cards.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thanks nostradamus


But whycry?


----------



## ty12004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's one of my worries as well. Hoping if it's $500 USD below the 49th it's only $550 CAD up here. $650 CAD for a Classified or Kingpin edition I probably wouldn't have a problem with, but I ~love~ Classified cards.


If we do get close price matching (+/-.. who am I kidding +~50) I might just cave and pick up the 980... I really want to wait for the 8gb version and blow the requirements out of the water but sometimes you just cant wait haha.


----------



## tpi2007

This may actually make 4K a reality for many people much sooner. Think about it: who is going to spend $550 for the GTX 980 when you can be gaming at 4K for $660 with two GTX 970s ? And with that power consumption a lot of PCs can handle two cards, and AMD can't touch that market for now. Nvidia will have a 4K competitive advantage.


----------



## maarten12100

Came here for reviews. Noticed that I still had to wait 1,3 hours. Disappointed well it won't be long till we know that I was right about it being 28nm.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This may actually make 4K a reality for many people much sooner. Think about it: who is going to spend $550 for the GTX 980 when you can be gaming at 4K for $660 with two GTX 970s ? And with that power consumption a lot of PCs can handle two cards, and AMD can't touch that market for now. Nvidia will have a 4K competitive advantage.


That is if the pricing is true.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> It is like eating a rotten apple versus having a dinner with Gabe Newell his treat


While having dinner with Gabe Newell might be worth the "weight" for some, but I would prefer better company, speaking as a man.









So, I am wondering, given all these voodoo like alleged performance gains on 28nm, 20nm ought to be super great... Hmmm...


----------



## L36

9xx series early adopters are going to get shafted. This will get ported to 20nm / 16nm within months. Unless its dirt cheap, there is no point.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It will be far, far more than 20% for going to a 970, from a 670.


Good grief its more than that just going to a GTX 780. I dont know why people sometimes think this way.


----------



## duganator

I'm so confused.Alatar said the nda is lifted at 9 am EST but the clock he linked to shows 10 am EST. My eyes are burning I'm so tired, not sure if I can make it another hour.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> 9xx series early adopters are going to get shafted. This will get ported to 20nm / 16nm within months. Unless its dirt cheap, there is no point.


Are you reading my mind ..lol

But, man, phrasing it like this and crashing the 28nm farewell party...come on now.... Lol


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm so confused.Alatar said the nda is lifted at 9 am EST but the clock he linked to shows 10 am EST. My eyes are burning I'm so tired, not sure if I can make it another hour.


It'll be within about 5-10 minutes if it's happening this morning. It is now 8:56am Eastern.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm so confused.Alatar said the nda is lifted at 9 am EST but the clock he linked to shows 10 am EST. My eyes are burning I'm so tired, not sure if I can make it another hour.


No its just now 9 a.m. EST.


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Are you reading my mind ..lol
> 
> But, man, phrasing it like this and crashing the 28nm longevity party...come on now.... Lol


I'll give it until February until we see revisions of GM204 silicon. If you really want to get a good deal on 9xx, wait after the holidays.


----------



## CherryWiggins

And here I thought I was goin' to be getting the 960 for the 300$ price segment and getting 770 like performance when now it seems the 970 will be taking its place there and i'll be getting 780 like performance that can rival even the ti with a a little OC (Supposedly. still alot of what if's still to be had for now)

I can see nothing but positives for this new generation of cards. The only people I see bummed about it are the people who don't take price in their considerations. And for those people you can alwas get excited for the Titan II (seems inevitable)


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Well, worst case scenario is sometime after the event starts (hopefully it's sooner, but I'd understand if they wanted to keep the suspense):
> 
> 
> 
> http://game24.nvidia.com/event
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Price is $330 for 970 and $550 for 980
> 
> 
> 
> If the GTX 970's price turns out to be true I'll be just as amazed as curious to know why Nvidia is being so aggressive with the pricing. Does AMD have something up its sleeve to release very soon or this is just Nvidia being amazing ?
Click to expand...

They're so aggressive with pricing because they can be since it really could should have been a GTX 860.


----------



## szeged

Hurry up with the nda already.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> I'll give it until February until we see revisions of GM204 silicon. If you really want to get a good deal on 9xx, wait after the holidays.


Nah, I kinda like where you were going with your earlier thought... I am in the same boat as you with the GK110s, so the next worthwhile upgrade might as well be the 20nm or Pascal. I agree with you, this release is just a stopgap, due to unavailability of 20nm at this time for both Nvidia and AMD.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No its just now 9 a.m. EST.


I meant the countdown he linked is set for 10 am est, but he said 9 am est was the release


----------



## jjsoviet

Still waiting on that NDA lift


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Still waiting on that NDA lift


Hopefully it's this morning so I can just place my order and game for the day, happily knowing my pair of cards are incoming overnight!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> They're so aggressive with pricing because they can be since it really could should have been a GTX 860.


I agree to some extent (the GTX 860 should have something along the lines of 1280 Cores though, and that prediction I made a few months ago probably won't change in the final product, but the high end products should probably have come out with more cores than they appear to have), but it's more the price disparity between the GTX 970 and 980 that also intrigues me.


----------



## skruffs01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> This is the calm before the storm. These next few hours may be the slowest of my life.


This exactly.....


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I meant the countdown he linked is set for 10 am est, but he said 9 am est was the release


http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/na/est.html


----------



## jjsoviet

So EDT and EST are different? These time zones man


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Nah, I kinda like where you were going with your earlier thought... I am in the same boat as you with the GK110s, so the next worthwhile upgrade might as well be the 20nm or Pascal. I agree with you, this release is just a stopgap, due to unavailability of 20nm at this time for both Nvidia and AMD.


Pretty much. These cards are basically the swan song of 28nm.


----------



## sumitlian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> *This may actually make 4K a reality for many people much sooner.* Think about it: who is going to spend $550 for the GTX 980 when you can be gaming at 4K for $660 with two GTX 970s ? And with that power consumption a lot of PCs can handle two cards, and AMD can't touch that market for now. Nvidia will have a 4K competitive advantage.


4K gaming has been in reality since past 11 months ("cough" yeah 290X ), not buttery smooth, but its more than playable. So don't exaggerate that much.
The reality is GTX 980 should consume much less power and provide smoother gameplay than 290X. And this is enough to respect GTX 980 for being superior in almost every technical terms.









Though the performance with 2xGTX970 at $660 with maximum power efficiency seems really ground breaking.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I agree to some extent (the GTX 860 should have something along the lines of 1280 Cores though, and that prediction I made a few months ago probably won't change in the final product, but the high end products should probably have come out with more cores than they appear to have), but it's more the price disparity between the GTX 970 and 980 that also intrigues me.


It is a classic market share grab move at that price point by Nvidia. It is essentially a snooker move, as AMD would not have anything ready for a few months, so the only option left for AMD is to race to the bottom by dropping prices on its current offerings.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> So EDT and EST are different? These time zones man


yep, 1 hour difference thanks to daylight savings time


----------



## SLK

I said earlier I was going to hold off but I like new tech too much to pass up. My wallet is going to hate me soon.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I've never considered SLI before but if the $660 for two 970s is true then I'll seriously consider going SLI.


----------



## skummm

There are some pretty strong hints here in the UK that the curtain goes up at 8am local time tomorrow morning....

Hopefully the long wait will be over then and all will be revealed


----------



## shawnoen

Finally time to sell my matching pair of EVGA GTX570s?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Come on 970... Please don't be more than $350....
Can't wait for these reviews. This hopefully will be one beast of a card...


----------



## Sideways8LV

Man I'm sitting here hoping these don't go on sale until tomorrow. Payday is tomorrow, better not be sold out of initial stock by then if they take orders today


----------



## swiftypoison

Blah!

I just got my GTX 770 Classy and i am so considering ordering a new card when these become available.

1st world problems.


----------



## sgs2008

Hm waiting on a 780 ti upgrade, a bit worried about 3gb of vram and future games at 1440p.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Noticed Newegg just cut $100 off EVGA's 3Gb 780 SC ACX. Now at $399.99. The 6Gb is still $550 though.


----------



## WhyCry

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=123 if you go to specs it says HDMI 2.0


----------



## abctoz

wow 970 seems a good deal compared to 980


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*


Someone in Inno's design department needs to iChiLL methinks.


----------



## Sideways8LV

A part of me thinks that graphics card looks really cool and another part of me is reminded of a 4 door sedan with a poorly fitted bodykit. All show and no go. Still, the part that thinks it looks really cool wants one.

Take the fan off the top, it wouldn't be anywhere near as bad.


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Finally time to sell my matching pair of EVGA GTX570s?


If you swapped those out for a pair of 970's i'd say you would experience a _slight_ performance increase


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=123 if you go to specs it says HDMI 2.0


This is what I suspected yesterday:
Quote:


> Microsoft® DirectX® 11 Support 11.1 API (feature level 11_0)
> Microsoft DirectX 11.1 API (feature level 11_0) DirectX 11 GPU with Shader Model 5.0 support designed for ultra high performance in the new API's key graphics feature, GPU-accelerated tessellation.


Goes in line with what AMD says on their footnotes for the Radeon R9 285:
Quote:


> Based on preliminary DirectX 12 specifications as of July, 2014, AMD's GCN-based products are expected to support DirectX 12 upon its release. The DirectX 12 specification and support for it are subject to change without notice.


http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/r9#

Neither has support for the full DirectX 12 because the spec isn't finalized yet. They could eventually be compatible, but at most expect the same level of compliance as Kepler and GCN until now, that is, the lower CPU overhead part of DX 12.


----------



## shawnoen

I was hoping for a more powerful single card so I can fit everything into a MicroATX build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skummm*
> 
> If you swapped those out for a pair of 970's i'd say you would experience a _slight_ performance increase


----------



## WhyCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This is what I suspected yesterday:
> Goes in line with what AMD says on their footnotes for the Radeon R9 285:
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/r9#
> 
> Neither has support for the full DirectX 12 because the spec isn't finalized yet. They could eventually be compatible, vut at most expect the same level of compliance as Kepler and GCN until now, that is the lower CPU overhead part of DX 12.


That's pretty much why I didn't say a word about DX12 in my final specs post. They are using DX12 for marketing only, ASUS has the largest DX12 logo on the packaging


----------



## staryoshi

Why cry? Because that Inno3D HSF is hideous


----------



## Alatar

16% faster than 290X:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







13% faster than 780Ti:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







970 ~2% faster than 290X:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://wccftech.com/nvidia-maxwell-geforce-gtx-980-geforce-gtx-970-performance-numbers-leaked-gtx-980-15-faster-r9-290x-gtx-970-10-faster-r9-290/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


300mhz difference on the boost.


----------



## sugarhell

Wait a stock 780ti only score 9300 gs on fs?


----------



## Mert

Embargo lifted!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kewl.


----------



## zinfinion

Ehhhh, someone tell me if I'm supposed to be impressed or not. I can't decide...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Wait a stock 780ti only score 9300 gs on fs?


~10800 GPU score. Seems to be correct.


----------



## szeged

So 980 needs a 300mhz boost over the 780ti to win, that's kinda meh.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> ~10800 GPU score. Seems to be correct.


The graphic score is almost the same but the combined score is way lower on the 780ti.The same on fse. Did they use different cpus?


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Disappointing in my eyes when used 290X cards can be had for $300... but to be expected with 28 nm GPUs. I'll hold off for 20 nm.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for sharing. I like it when they do average score


----------



## Alatar

Well then, seems like the official NDA did not lift today. So I guess it's at some point during the game24 livestream.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So 980 needs a 300mhz boost over the 780ti to win, that's kinda meh.


Beating it by 13% is quite good even if the frequency needs to be higher. The point would be sound if the 980 was barely beating the 780Ti but it's not.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Thanks for posting those benchmarks. Looking forward to seeing their price.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ehhhh, someone tell me if I'm supposed to be impressed or not. I can't decide...


I'm not impressed. This card is IMO just like the 670/680 - it's a 1080p champ that sees its lead diminished where it counts (1440/1600/2160p).

I don't plan on swapping out my 780 until the big Maxwell gets here. I don't like these releases from Nvidia where they try and sell mid-range chips at high-end prices.

The only reason I can see to get this card if you own a 780/290 or better is if you need HDMI 2.0 to drive a 4k TV that doesn't have DisplayPort. And even then, it's probably worth waiting to see what the 390X will be like, since it's quite possible that it will be the better high resolution option.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well then, seems like the official NDA did not lift today. So I guess it's at some point during the game24 livestream.
> Beating it by 13% is quite good even if the frequency needs to be higher. The point would be sound if the 980 was barely beating the 780Ti but it's not.


I just hope that the 980 can do a good 1600-1700 mhz on water then to continue beating the 780ti.


----------



## Gallien

Clock for clock Alatar, what do you think....5% faster than 780ti?

Not upgrading my two classifieds.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Well then, seems like the official NDA did not lift today. So I guess it's at some point during the game24 livestream.
> Beating it by 13% is quite good even if the frequency needs to be higher. The point would be sound if the 980 was barely beating the 780Ti but it's not.


Don't we think the 980 will see the same clock limitations as the 780 ti? Max out around 1300?


----------



## Silent Scone

I was thinking in the region of 5-10% so 13% over a Ti is pretty good for stock clocks. Even if it is 300mhz higher, but we won't get into mhz wars - that would be silly









I'll pass most likely, though.


----------



## octiny

Disappointing.

Performance also decreases at a faster rate as the resolution is increased....

Bring on 20nm.


----------



## Silent Scone

That was to be expected


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I just hope that the 980 can do a good 1600-1700 mhz on water then to continue beating the 780ti.


Ummmm... No, not this iteration anyway. May be the big Maxwell?


----------



## maarten12100

decent gain at those power consumption levels but will there be any overclocking headroom. I understand the process has matured but I doubt it will give much beyond 1800MHz.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Performance also decreases at a faster rate as the resolution is increased....


Yup; it's pretty much GK104 all over again, though I'd say that this was easily predictable as soon as that 256-bit memory bus got confirmed. It's the exact same nonsense as the 670/680.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So 980 needs a 300mhz boost over the 780ti to win, that's kinda meh.


I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Core clock differences between architectures are not relevant.

I am a bit disappointed that the memory clock is similar to that of the 700 series, though. Hopefully these modules have some headroom.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Ummmm... No, not this iteration anyway. May be the big Maxwell?


Oh hey what's the future like since you can clearly see it. I bet we will see 1500+ 980s without ln2 use.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This is what I suspected yesterday:
> Goes in line with what AMD says on their footnotes for the Radeon R9 285:
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/r9#
> 
> Neither has support for the full DirectX 12 because the spec isn't finalized yet. They could eventually be compatible, vut at most expect the same level of compliance as Kepler and GCN until now, that is the lower CPU overhead part of DX 12.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much why I didn't say a word about DX12 in my final specs post. They are using DX12 for marketing only, ASUS has the largest DX12 logo on the packaging
Click to expand...

Yeah, dodgy marketing. And I bet the only reason they are doing it is to counter Mantle. Other than that, it doesn't mean anything as DX 12 games will only be here by late next year.

Do you know if these two cards are limited to two way SLI ? The specs on Inno3D's page say that for both GTX 970 and GTX 980.

Also, are they overclocking the VRAM to 7.2 or is that stock ? (I guess not since there isn't anything higher than 7 validated, but if you could shed some light on it).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If the GTX 970's price checks out then AMD is in trouble with the R9 290X's price. Another price drop incoming. I don't even know where they are going to price the R9 290.


----------



## zinfinion

Hmm, I suppose I'm impressed given the much lower TDP and lack of a shrink. So as far as efficiency goes, yay. As far as pure grunt goes, ehhhhh.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Core clock differences between architectures are not relevant.
> 
> I am a bit disappointed that the memory clock is similar to that of the 700 series, though. Hopefully these modules have some headroom.


Its relevant when its that much of a difference....


----------



## skummm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> I was hoping for a more powerful single card so I can fit everything into a MicroATX build.


Well it really depends upon what resolution you game at....

I get by just fine with a single 780 @ 2560 x 1600, so, judging by the numbers just posted, you would be fine with a single 970 / 980 up to the same resolution









Having said that I almost exclusively play RTS games so if your preference was FPS or racing games then it is not quite so certain....


----------



## wholeeo

780 Ti's only boost to 928?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Core clock differences between architectures are not relevant.


Clocks to matter. If GTX 980 is clocked 300MHz higher and has maybe 100-150MHz OC headroom and GTX780 Ti has 300MHz headroom things change. People have been saying 1.4GHz OC in GTX980 but considering the card Boost to 1.3GHz out of the box 1.4GHz is really unimpressive. Its a new architecture but still 28nm so we cant expect huge overclocks. Maybe 100MHz more in average then Kepler. More people will be able to OC but if your water then it does not really matter what the TDP of the card is.


----------



## QSS-5

It's good considering the size of the chip , a 980ti might come in a few months still at 28nm but a bigger size


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> decent gain at those power consumption levels but will there be any overclocking headroom. I understand the process has matured but I doubt it will give much beyond 1800MHz.


1800 on water? Wouldn't be too shabby...lol

I am just curious, why wouldn't AMD hit TSMC up to do their own version of this 28nm farewell/swan song/efficiency optimization (wherever you wanna call it)? Clearly TSMC has had quite a bit of input in this design, if I had to guess. So, can't all be proprietary to Nvidia...?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Its relevant when its that much of a difference....


Different architectures are happy at different clocks. If one GPU with architecture A is clocked at 1200mhz and another GPU with architecture B is clocked at 600mhz, but performance of the GPUs are similar on the whole, what difference does it make?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Clocks to matter. If GTX 980 is clocked 300MHz higher and has maybe 100-150MHz OC headroom and GTX780 Ti has 300MHz headroom things change. People have been saying 1.4GHz OC in GTX980 but considering the card Boost to 1.3GHz out of the box 1.4GHz is really unimpressive. Its a new architecture but still 28nm so we cant expect huge overclocks. Maybe 100MHz more in average then Kepler. More people will be able to OC but if your water then it does not really matter what the TDP of the card is.


Relative overclocking potential expressed as a percentage of a factory clock is interesting(eg a 33% core OC and any associated performance improvements). But again, the frequencies themselves are not.


----------



## L36

Let's wait for official pricing. If priced right, these can be very competitive but knowing how nvidia priced things in the past I don't see 980 being less than 599.


----------



## WhyCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Do you know if these two cards are limited to two way SLI ? The specs on Inno3D's page say that for both GTX 970 and GTX 980.
> 
> Also, are they overclocking the VRAM to 7.2 or is that stock ? (I guess not since there isn't anything higher than 7 validated, but if you could shed some light on it).


I saw 3-way SLI. And reference is 7 GHz. I have not seen any 7.2 memory modules, so these have to be factory-overclocked by AIBs.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-maxwell-geforce-gtx-980-geforce-gtx-970-performance-numbers-leaked-gtx-980-15-faster-r9-290x-gtx-970-10-faster-r9-290/


Pretty sure the gtx 980 can't beat the gtx 780 ti classified as i suspected


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-maxwell-geforce-gtx-980-geforce-gtx-970-performance-numbers-leaked-gtx-980-15-faster-r9-290x-gtx-970-10-faster-r9-290/


The 290's GPU score at 1000MHz in FS is 11300.









i'm missing something 'cause it beats the 290X at 1000.

1000 core . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4037243?

lol


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Do you know if these two cards are limited to two way SLI ? The specs on Inno3D's page say that for both GTX 970 and GTX 980.
> 
> Also, are they overclocking the VRAM to 7.2 or is that stock ? (I guess not since there isn't anything higher than 7 validated, but if you could shed some light on it).
> 
> 
> 
> I saw 3-way SLI. And reference is 7 GHz. I have not seen any 7.2 memory modules, so these have to be factory-overclocked by AIBs.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Different architectures are happy at different clocks. If one GPU with architecture A is clocked at 1200mhz and another GPU with architecture B is clocked at 600mhz, but performance of the GPUs are similar on the whole, what difference does it make?


And I fully realize that however that is not what I am talking about.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 780 Ti's only boost to 928?


Forget the boost, what does Ti do with Skyn3t's bios is what matters.








Nvidia has decided that if people are getting around the "Green Light" limitation on the Kepler through bios hack and volt unlock, then it better be Nvidia getting paid for it, instead of free performance gains...just an opinion...lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Not bad at all, i don't care about the clock speeds it needs to reach to beat the 780ti. If it's stable, then there are no issues. The same clock for clock argument is always brought up with GK104 and Tahiti. Tahiti can't play video games 24/7 @ 1424Mhz, but GK 104 can do that, so what's the point of comparing their clock speeds? At the end of the day, the faster card for gaming is the better card.

If the 980 can play video games at 1600Mhz, then bless my soul haha. I'm sooo getting two.


----------



## Shiftstealth

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=120

GTX 980


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Let's wait for official pricing. If priced right, these can be very competitive but knowing how nvidia priced things in the past I don't see 980 being less than 599.


The 680 was $499.99 and bested the 580 by a much larger amount than the 980 vs the 780TI so I dont see why not.


----------



## 1508AD

For sale on ebay

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gigabyte-GV-N980D5-4GD-B-GeForce-GTX-980-Oc-4GB-GBBR5-PCiE-Graphics-Card-HDMI-/281443411039?pt=AU_Components&hash=item418755a45f

Also see

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinustechtips.com%2Fmain%2Ftopic%2F217417-asus-gtx-980-just-released-in-switzerland%2F&ei=QOwaVIDkHsb_ygOGwYCgBA&usg=AFQjCNGwJnHJZSPK_g-P3FkgGgh9AOWSJw&bvm=bv.75097201,d.bGQ

Prices are disgraceful


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Looks like my 780ti SC's will be going back! I just hope I can get in while there's still some stock tomorrow.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=120
> 
> GTX 980


I love BS marketing... from that site:
Quote:


> The GeForce® GTX™ 980 is the world's most advanced graphics card, powered by the new incredibly fast, power-efficient NVIDIA® Maxwell™ architecture. With twice the performance of prior-generation cards* and exciting new gaming technologies, this innovative GPU provides an elite experience on virtual reality, HD, and ultra-resolution 4K displays.


They have an interesting definition of "twice as fast", and that little asterisk better have a note somewhere that says "trolololololllll"


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Damn, you got me, I thought the reviews were already out!! :s


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Looks like my 780ti SC's will be going back! I just hope I can get in while there's still some stock tomorrow.


Why?


----------



## criznit

I'm waiting to see how an OC 980 fares against a 780 ti at OC speeds. I have a feeling the 780 ti will win tho.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Forget the boost, what does Ti do with Skyn3t's bios is what matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia has decided that if people are getting around the "Green Light" limitation on the Kepler through bios hack and volt unlock, then it better be Nvidia getting paid for it, instead of free performance gains...just an opinion...lol


I'm fully aware of Skyn3t's bios's. I'm just not sure if reviewers locked the 780 ti to 928 or if that's what they usually boost to out the box. My regular 780's boost to 1128 out the box.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm fully aware of Skyn3t's bios's. I'm just not sure if reviewers locked the 780 ti to 928 or if that's what they usually boost to out the box. My regular 780's boost to 1128 out the box.


So then its safe to assume that the 980's boost to 1300-1400 like the 750 ti?


----------



## Hugh is daft

Err $800 ?









http://evatech.com.au/24-below/3493-gigabyte-gtx-980-4gb.html

http://news.evatech.com.au/2014/09/gigabyte-gtx-980-4gb-early-hands-on-photos-n980d5-4gd/
They mention shipping this friday


----------



## Zipperly

Taking my 780 off of ebay for now..........


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm fully aware of Skyn3t's bios's. I'm just not sure if reviewers locked the 780 ti to 928 or if that's what they usually boost to out the box. My regular 780's boost to 1128 out the box.


Ah, sorry, got ya.








I am sure that reviewers are using throttling stock bios for 780 Ti comparison, or worse, as you pointed out, locking the boost on 780ti to 928..


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Why?


Unless I am missing something, it looks like the 980 will beat them for less money???


----------



## Mad Pistol

I will be holding on to my GTX 780 for this generation, as at the moment, there is no game that I play that I cannot max out easily. That being said, new GPU launches are always exciting!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Unless I am missing something, it looks like the 980 will beat them for less money???


Thats true if you can get your money back then do it.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 1800 on water? Wouldn't be too shabby...lol
> 
> I am just curious, why wouldn't AMD hit TSMC up to do their own version of this 28nm farewell/swan song/efficiency optimization (wherever you wanna call it)? Clearly TSMC has had quite a bit of input in this design, if I had to guess. So, can't all be proprietary to Nvidia...?


I think they could have but they want to switch more stuff to Glofo and the new line of cards could be coming from them.


----------



## swiftypoison

AMD will most likely lower their prices now that the GTX 980 is out. Once they do, Nvidia's 20%+ performance advantage will be compared in terms of price.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I will be holding on to my GTX 780 for this generation, as at the moment, there is no game that I play that I cannot max out easily. That being said, new GPU launches are always exciting!


The GK110 chip has been a beast of a card for way too long. Even if the GTX 980 is able to perform at a lower wattage, the raw power of the 980 isn't THAT much different from the GK110 chip.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I will be holding on to my GTX 780 for this generation, as at the moment, there is no game that I play that I cannot max out easily. That being said, new GPU launches are always exciting!


I should be in this camp, but with the lack of mATX X99 choices and price of DDR4, it's going to be hard for me not to justify getting a shiny new GTX 980


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The GK110 chip has been a beast of a card for way too long. Even if the GTX 980 is able to perform at a lower wattage, the raw power of the 980 isn't THAT much different from the GK110 chip.


By the same token, you can also argue that 28nm itself is way too long in the tooth at this point...no?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I think they could have but they want to switch more stuff to Glofo and the new line of cards could be coming from them.


That would make sense, as it's rather likely that AMD isn't selling enough x86 hardware to avoid further Wafer Supply Agreement penalties...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I should be in this camp, but with the lack of mATX X99 choices and price of DDR4, it's going to be hard for me not to justify getting a shiny new GTX 980


For sure.

Even if I wanted a shiny new GTX 980, I couldn't because my wife and I are about to move 3 states away in a few weeks. We're kinda strapped for cash at the moment.


----------



## zealord

tomorrow


----------



## rdr09

matched the 290X's gpu score at stock . . . 947MHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4078151?

wth?!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> matched the 290X's gpu score at stock . . . 947MHz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4078151?
> 
> wth?!


Maybe its a 290X that throttles.


----------



## supergamer

As per expreview only *13% difference* between 970 and 980 at stock.... where 980 already has +100Mhz
Clock per clock it will be hardly 7-8%

Very tiny gap for $220 additional









gtx980's price seems more like a placeholder till *390x* is released.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> tomorrow


WANT.


----------



## naved777

time to sell the 290x s before it goes out of hand


----------



## Juub

Meh guess I'll hold onto my 7950's for a couple of months still. Almost a year since the R9 290X came out and only 15% improvement. Bring on 980ti or whatever it's called.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supergamer*
> 
> till *390x* is released.


Going to be a while considering that asetek will only start shipping the AIOs in H1 2015. 390X will be competing with GM200 most likely.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Wish they modified the cooler just a bit. Not the internals but the externals. Even just some of the profile or something. I really love the shroud but just give its own identity, you know?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-maxwell-geforce-gtx-980-geforce-gtx-970-performance-numbers-leaked-gtx-980-15-faster-r9-290x-gtx-970-10-faster-r9-290/


Quote:


> The *$329 US* and Sub-150W Maxwell


Nah nah nah, if this is $329... LAWWWWWWWD!


----------



## brandonb21

should i buy a 980 or wait i need to upgrade from a hd4600 gaming on this sucks! haaha


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> first shipment of the eagerly awaited Gigabyte GTX 980′s arrived early ahead of Fridays launch and and much to our dismay, there was no driver CD in the box. In its place was a sticker asking us to visit Nvidia's website to download the drivers, where the drivers have yet to be released.
> 
> So instead of bringing you benchmarks, we will have to settle for some photos instead.


http://news.evatech.com.au/2014/09/gigabyte-gtx-980-4gb-early-hands-on-photos-n980d5-4gd/

This is excellent tactic NVidia. Nobody can leak proper benchmarks before release date.


----------



## Exilon

I'd say buy a pair of 970s. Heat's not really a problem with these cards from the looks of it and value is through the roof.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> http://news.evatech.com.au/2014/09/gigabyte-gtx-980-4gb-early-hands-on-photos-n980d5-4gd/
> 
> This is excellent tactic NVidia. Nobody can leak proper benchmarks before release date.


The most trusted reviewers definitely got press drivers.


----------



## Roaches

I don't get it, why is the 980 over 200 dollars over the 970 using the same PCB and cooler? I mean for an extra small amount of SMM the price difference is huge...I really hope real 980 prices are at least 400 dollar range....

Can't wait for reviews


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> http://news.evatech.com.au/2014/09/gigabyte-gtx-980-4gb-early-hands-on-photos-n980d5-4gd/
> 
> This is excellent tactic NVidia. Nobody can leak proper benchmarks before release date.


Its probably just a mistake of whoever sent them the sample. Benchmarks take time if done properly, they need a few days to get the data, write the article, ect. Companies want day of release reviews and having something leak maybe a week or two out is not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Most leaks are taken with massive amounts of salt anyway and are accompanied by other, incorrect, leaks.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antistatic12*
> 
> been waiting since the 600 series. fingers crossed.


I'm still on a pair of 3GB GTX 580. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have lasted this long if I hadn't gone for 3GB rather than the stock 1.5GB. I think I can wait a bit longer until a GTX 980ti however. Although 4GB is an improvement, I feel as if Nvidia can do better. It won't be long until that's hitting the limit.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I don't get it, why is the 980 over 200 dollars over the 970 using the same PCB and cooler? I mean for an extra small amount of SMM the price difference is huge...I really hope real 980 prices are at least 400 dollar range....
> 
> Can't wait for reviews


That has always been the case. 290X is 7% faster then 290 and cost $150. Sometimes you pay a lot of money to have the very best.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Just hang in there guys, I am pretty sure the prices aren't confirmed as yet








Previous generations did have big price gaps towards the higher end though and maybe despite technology, the trend will continue.


----------



## WhyCry

Who likes new anti-aliasing techniques?


----------



## th3illusiveman

How are they destroying AMD on their gaming evolved games? Dirt 3, Sleeping dogs and Theif?


----------



## szeged

So are all the people who were saying $750 price just because it's nvidia all crying or just haven't checked the forums yet.


----------



## ladcrooks

looking forward to the reviews and feedback from the public


----------



## ty12004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I'm still on a pair of 3GB GTX 580. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have lasted this long if I hadn't gone for 3GB rather than the stock 1.5GB. I think I can wait a bit longer until a GTX 980ti however. Although 4GB is an improvement, I feel as if Nvidia can do better. It won't be long until that's hitting the limit.


As someone with a pair of 1.2gb GTX 570's, 3gb was definitely a good call. My cards lasted a long time but there was no graceful aging like you'd want, just suddenly BAM super vram usage at 1920x1080. I am a bit nervous about 4gb VRAM being a limiting factor after my experiences but it is hard to tell what the future will hold.


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> http://news.evatech.com.au/2014/09/gigabyte-gtx-980-4gb-early-hands-on-photos-n980d5-4gd/
> 
> This is excellent tactic NVidia. Nobody can leak proper benchmarks before release date.


That is a lot of display ports. Going to need to buy a 12 ft DP in the future


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Who likes new anti-aliasing techniques?


If it's more efficient than MSAA, sure.


----------



## naved777

wait how come GTX970 is 1.57% faster than 290x
when GTX970 is 4.6% slower than GTX780 ?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to stick with my 780s but new GPU launches are always exciting.


Pretty much this. Got a pair of water cooled GTX 780 Classified and I really don't expect performance gains that will cause me any great desire to go through the hassle and many hundreds of dollars just for what will most likely turn out to be maybe at best a 20% performance increase due to hardware.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> wait how come GTX970 is 1.57% faster than 290x
> when GTX970 is 4.6% slower than GTX780 ?


780GHz = super high clocked gigabyte 780.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How are they destroying AMD on their gaming evolved games? Dirt 3, Sleeping dogs and Theif?


Easy, my 780 is faster in those 3 games than my 290x was.


----------



## Rookie1337

So, I'm sure it's been mentioned but the wcc leak review really comes away misguiding people if they don't notice the lower voltage on the 980 vs 970 for those power usage graphs. I'm sadly one person who didn't notice for a while and kept going "how is the 980 using less power!? Blasphemy!"


----------



## brandon6199

Wow. Impressive. VERY impressive. Was not expecting the GTX 980 to pull ahead of the GTX 780 Ti in 1600p resolutions.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 780GHz = super high clocked gigabyte 780.


aaaaah missed it


----------



## Ultracarpet

How big is the 980 die? Is it cheaper for them to make this card compared to the gk110?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> How big is the 980 die? Is it cheaper for them to make this card compared to the gk110?


Around 390mm^2. Yeah its cheaper thats why gk110 will go eol


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> How big is the 980 die? Is it cheaper for them to make this card compared to the gk110?


Cheaper PCBs due to not needing as beefy VRMs and less layers due to 256bit bus.

Also the die is just shy of 400mm^2 iirc so yes it should be considerably cheaper in that sense as well.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Easy, my 780 is faster in those 3 games than my 290x was.


i don't buy that.... unless it's your 1250Mhz overclocked 780 vs a stock 290x


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nah nah nah, if this is $329... LAWWWWWWWD!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 16% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13% faster than 780Ti:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 ~2% faster than 290X:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-maxwell-geforce-gtx-980-geforce-gtx-970-performance-numbers-leaked-gtx-980-15-faster-r9-290x-gtx-970-10-faster-r9-290/


780Ghz faster than the 780Ti?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> 780Ghz faster than the 780Ti?


Yeah these numbers are definitely BS.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Yeah these numbers are definitely BS.


HUGE oc on 780 > stock 780 ti, nothing odd about that.


----------



## NABBO

http://abload.de/image.php?img=immagineovfhe.png


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=immagineovfhe.png


Yeah those numbers are absolute bullcrap. I think they may have flipped them by mistake.. Or intentionally lying..


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> HUGE oc on 780 > stock 780 ti, nothing odd about that.


I just compared reviews from reputable sources and the Ti still beats even an OC'ed GHz by a handful of frames on every game. There is no way it is beating the GHz should be beating the Ti. Sorry.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> i don't buy that.... unless it's your 1250Mhz overclocked 780 vs a stock 290x


I couldnt care less, im not selling anything. I had both cards for an extensive amount of time and both aftermarket cooled with the 290X at 1200mhz core "no throttling" 64 c load temps and my GTX 780 at 1254mhz core "no throttling" and I find my 780 to be faster in the majority of demanding games that I play. Thing I noticed about overclocking Hawaii vs GK110 was that scaling is pathetic with Hawaii compared to GK110.

If you wanna argue with someone who owned both cards and spent extensive time testing both then be my guest, I know which of the two cards are faster once both are overclocked and it is the GK110.


----------



## brandon6199

Hmmm... debating whether to get a single GTX 980, or get two GTX 970's and run them in SLI. I'm looking to play games in 1440p @ 144hz using an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q. What would be the better option?

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## zinfinion

Yeah I think I need to see comparisons between all cards overclocked (preferably easily achievable on air overclocks).


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hmmm... debating whether to get a single GTX 980, or get two GTX 970's and run them in SLI. I'm looking to play games in 1440p @ 144hz using an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q. What would be the better option?
> 
> Decisions, decisions....


Same spot here. I will most likely be selling my 780 Ti. I'll probably be going 980 SLI though.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Around 390mm^2. Yeah its cheaper thats why gk110 will go eol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Cheaper PCBs due to not needing as beefy VRMs and less layers due to 256bit bus.
> 
> Also the die is just shy of 400mm^2 iirc so yes it should be considerably cheaper in that sense as well.


Nice, so they can lower the price and maintain margins... Not bad for a stop gap into the bigger gm210! These cards are shaping up to be amazing for both customers and NVidia.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Same spot here. I will most likely be selling my 780 Ti. I'll probably be going 980 SLI though.


Shhhh.... I'm trying my best to resist doing that too.


----------



## omenz321

So can somebody give a clear difference between the GTX970 vs GTX980?

And the GTX970 vs GTX780?

I'm stuck on which one to get. I will probably look to get another GTX970 and it will be easier for me to get 2 x GTX970 sli.

However if, say the GTX970 costs £250 and the GTX980 costs £450 it just doesn't make sense for me to get the 980 when I should get 2 970s in sli.

I will be gaming at 1080p for now, on a 60hz screen. When decent 4k monitors come out I will purchase one (must be IPS). Then I will most likely get another gtx970 in sli.

I think gaming at 1080p @60fps will be more than fine with the gtx970, right? At least for a year until I get a 4k monitor and game at 2k / 3k-4k.

UK prices always cost more, so I don't know how much we will end up paying. Probably $80-100 more for the card. I really hope we don't get screwed over like usual.

Basically, what I'm asking is.... what should I get? How much faster is the GTX980 vs the GTX970 / power to price difference at the estimated prices? I know the conference is in 8 hours but that is still quite far away.


----------



## Boomstick727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> These cards are shaping up to be amazing for both customers and NVidia.


Certainly for Nvidia not sure about customers though. Really these cards should be the mid range replacements of the previous high end cards. Which they are in performance, sadly just not in price..


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn was going to buy a 980 but looks like i wont any more. If i had a 4k monitor then i might have upgraded due to the HDMI 2.0. I have a feeling that AMD 390X or what ever it will be called will beat the 980 then NVIDIA comes out with big Maxwell GTX 785 Ti. Its going to be the same thing all over again.


----------



## tpi2007

The Livestream is hours away yet it's already giving time out errors.

In other news, millions of F5 keys will be replaced tomorrow around the globe.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> HUGE oc on 780 > stock 780 ti, nothing odd about that.


Exactly, so many people think the two cards are on different planets... they certainly are not.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick727*
> 
> Certainly for Nvidia not sure about customers though. Really these cards should be the mid range replacements of the previous high end cards. Which they are in performance, sadly just not in price..


Well isn't the 970 putting out 290x speeds for the price of a 290?


----------



## SoloCamo

Meh - still waiting on official benchs but if these are accurate, aside from the power savings / heat decrease I see no reason to switch from my decent clocking reference 290x. Winter is coming up anyways


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn was going to buy a 980 but looks like i wont any more. If i had a 4k monitor then i might have upgraded due to the HDMI 2.0. I have a feeling that *AMD 390X* or what ever it will be called will beat the 980 then NVIDIA comes out with big Maxwell GTX 785 Ti. Its going to be the same thing all over again.


The AMD 390X card still on the 28nm node? Can only imagine the waste heat pushing 100C.

Unless AMD has been busy.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> The AMD 390X card still on the 28nm node? Can only imagine the waste heat pushing 100C.
> 
> Unless AMD has been busy.


I suspect 20nm. Probably depends when it is releasing. They've said they'll do 20nm in 2015 and not before.

This release is kind of exciting, but I suspect with the performance I want to get from a single card this time I'll have to wait for AMD's & Nvidia's next cards.


----------



## Zen00

I trust all reviews that use Tomber Raider for a benchmark.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> The Livestream is hours away yet it's already giving time out errors.
> 
> *In other news, millions of F5 keys will be replaced tomorrow around the globe.*












So we have just about two hours left? Enough time to go grab some Chinese takeout for the event.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have just about two hours left? Enough time to go grab some Chinese takeout for the event.


More like 9 hours left


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> HUGE oc on 780 > stock 780 ti, nothing odd about that.


mmhhh...

780GHZ = 780Ti

but not better....


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> The Livestream is hours away yet it's already giving time out errors.
> 
> *In other news, millions of F5 keys will be replaced tomorrow around the globe.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have just about two hours left? Enough time to go grab some Chinese takeout for the event.
Click to expand...

Two hours ? No, quite a bit more. Around 8 and a half hours for the event to begin. As to the NDA lift, I don't know, it could happen sooner.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Man I was really hoping 549$ was going to be for the 8GB models. I guess those are going to be $600+. Guess I won't be saving as much as I had initially thought. However seeing the 980 as king at 1600p bodes really well for 4k surround.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Man I was really hoping 549$ was going to be for the 8GB models. I guess those are going to be $600+. Guess I won't be saving as much as I had initially thought. However seeing the 980 as king at 1600p bodes really well for 4k surround.


I think its doing better than expected with the smaller bus but for 8gb to be effectively used I just dont see a 256bit bus cutting it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well isn't the 970 putting out 290x speeds for the price of a 290?


Yup, and it's cheaper, better oc'ability, cooler by far, less heat output & power draw, and it has shadowplay, new downscaling features, + physx. Pretty much a no-brainer to go fora GTX 970 vs. a Radeon 290X right now...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> mmhhh...
> 
> 780GHZ = 780Ti
> 
> but not better....


Reviews say slightly better, hence the "greater than" sign.


----------



## omarh2o

According to WCCF 780ti stock at 928 and the the 980 stock at 1216, the 980 is faster than the 780ti by 13% in gaming. not bad but nothing crazy. So what clock is needed on a 980 to beat a 780ti @1306mhz? a 980 at 1700? would that be possible on a average custom card? so many questions.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> According to WCCF 780ti stock at 928 and the the 980 stock at 1216, the 980 is faster than the 780ti by 13% in gaming. not bad but nothing crazy. So what clock is needed on a 980 to beat a 780ti @1306mhz? a 980 at 1700? would that be possible on a average custom card? so many questions.


a 980GTX at 1500MHz


----------



## tpi2007

If the price of the GTX 970 is actually true, I've got to admit, I haven't been this excited about a GPU since I managed to buy a new, factory overclocked, custom designed 8800GT back in 2008 for less than € 100 and when I managed to buy a new, reference GTX 480 in April 2011 for less than € 230.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I think its doing better than expected with the smaller bus but for 8gb to be effectively used I just dont see a 256bit bus cutting it.


Nvidia seem to have a way to make bus width not mean as much as it use to. The 660 and 660 ti we pretty great with their 192 bit bus and the 750 ti is amazing with its 128 bit bus.

I'm not saying less is more, but I'm rather impressed what they're able to accomplish given the BUS width specs.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Man I love new gpu releases!!! If the 980 is 30% faster then my 780 then im going to upgrade. My 780 o/c like poo. Pretty amazing that they can beat a 780ti with half the power on the same node...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> According to WCCF 780ti stock at 928 and the the 980 stock at 1216, the 980 is faster than the 780ti by 13% in gaming. not bad but nothing crazy. So what clock is needed on a 980 to beat a 780ti @1306mhz? a 980 at 1700? would that be possible on a average custom card? so many questions.


You can't forget that people are apparently hitting stupidly high overclocks on the 980 (like 1400Mhz stable). So apples to apples comparison could lead the GTX 980 after max OC'ing being easily 25-30% better than the 780Ti. That is pretty crazy. And those are on reference boards too. Not Classifieds/Lightnings/HOFs.


----------



## 1508AD

Found the GTX 970 on ebay also

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-GRAPHIC-PCIEx-CARD-TF-V-COOLER-OC-DL-DVI-I-DV-D-/281443401709?pt=AU_Components&hash=item4187557fed

So for retailers that actually have these cards in hand GTX 970 is around 500-550USD and the GTX 980 is around 600EUR to as high as 820AUD.

Obviously these prices will come down upon an actual release but i'm yet to see any real evidence of the cheap cards i keep seeing people post about.


----------



## Crouch

I've been waiting since the 400 series.......


----------



## Roaches

Looking forward to some 3ds Max Iray benchmarks especially in multi gpu scaling...Been wanting to go back to a dual slot setup and wouldn't mind getting 3 970s or 980s.
970s seems to be the more attractive deal for less than 1000 dollars in 3 way SLI









Kinda wish they made it simpler on the driver side where I don't have to switch off SLI when rendering so it will be a less of a hassle when going between gaming and work mode.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yup, and it's cheaper, better oc'ability, cooler by far, less heat output & power draw, and it has shadowplay, new downscaling features, + physx. Pretty much a no-brainer to go fora GTX 970 vs. a Radeon 290X right now...


hahaha is this a joke? What evidence do you have its cheaper?? all actual evidence from vendors with this card show that they are quite expensive. Green coloured glasses?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Found the GTX 970 on ebay also
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-GRAPHIC-PCIEx-CARD-TF-V-COOLER-OC-DL-DVI-I-DV-D-/281443401709?pt=AU_Components&hash=item4187557fed
> 
> So for retailers that actually have these cards in hand GTX 970 is around 500-550USD and the GTX 980 is around 600EUR to as high as 820AUD.
> 
> Obviously these prices will come down upon an actual release but i'm yet to see any real evidence of the cheap cards i keep seeing people post about.


Those are AU prices, which are always inflated.


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone found Expreview's post with those benches? I can't find it, was it taken down?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> You can't forget that people are apparently hitting stupidly high overclocks on the 980 (like 1400Mhz stable). So apples to apples comparison could lead the GTX 980 after max OC'ing being easily 25-30% better than the 780Ti. That is pretty crazy. And those are on reference boards too. Not Classifieds/Lightnings/HOFs.


Who are these people hitting 1400 Mhz on 980s ..??
Where are they..??


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Those are AU prices, which are always inflated.


Also euro prices from Swiss vendors with GTX 980 selling for 600 euro*.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Found the GTX 970 on ebay also
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-GRAPHIC-PCIEx-CARD-TF-V-COOLER-OC-DL-DVI-I-DV-D-/281443401709?pt=AU_Components&hash=item4187557fed
> 
> So for retailers that actually have these cards in hand GTX 970 is around 500-550USD and the GTX 980 is around 600EUR to as high as 820AUD.
> 
> Obviously these prices will come down upon an actual release but i'm yet to see any real evidence of the cheap cards i keep seeing people post about.


That's Australian dollars.


----------



## Driftingnfsc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> I've been waiting since the 400 series.......


:O same here. im still rocking my GTX 480. its time to replace :|

EDIT: Too lazy to edit my sig rig details. >.> crossfire 6950's was a microstutter mess. single card was good though. same performance as my gtx480 though :/


----------



## Xeio

Already looking at a new build with one of these... mmmm, my poor GTX 470's are already jealous.

Why is PDT so slow?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Those are AU prices, which are always inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> Also euro prices from Swiss vendors with GTX 980 selling for 600 euro*.
Click to expand...

Switzerland is not part of the Euro, nor of the EU, so that may be influencing prices in Euros.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Switzerland is not part of the Euro, nor of the EU, so that may be influencing prices in Euros.


The price here is 600-650 euro too. And my country is part of eu


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Has anyone found Expreview's post with those benches? I can't find it, was it taken down?


I noticed that VC took its article down.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Switzerland is not part of the Euro, nor of the EU, so that may be influencing prices in Euros.


Ill provide the facts.

You can provide the speculation.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omenz321*
> 
> So can somebody give a clear difference between the GTX970 vs GTX980?
> 
> And the GTX970 vs GTX780?
> 
> I'm stuck on which one to get. I will probably look to get another GTX970 and it will be easier for me to get 2 x GTX970 sli.
> 
> However if, say the GTX970 costs £250 and the GTX980 costs £450 it just doesn't make sense for me to get the 980 when I should get 2 970s in sli.
> 
> I will be gaming at 1080p for now, on a 60hz screen. When decent 4k monitors come out I will purchase one (must be IPS). Then I will most likely get another gtx970 in sli.
> 
> I think gaming at 1080p @60fps will be more than fine with the gtx970, right? At least for a year until I get a 4k monitor and game at 2k / 3k-4k.
> 
> UK prices always cost more, so I don't know how much we will end up paying. Probably $80-100 more for the card. I really hope we don't get screwed over like usual.
> 
> Basically, what I'm asking is.... what should I get? How much faster is the GTX980 vs the GTX970 / power to price difference at the estimated prices? I know the conference is in 8 hours but that is still quite far away.


970 is 780/290x performance. 980 is overclocked 780ti performance.

Like you say the prices should be around £250 and £450. That's a £400 difference in SLI for 20-30%. With overclocking its tricky to say right now.

970 is looking great but maybe wait for the 4k benches, see if she falls away


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Ill provide the AMD bias.
> 
> You can provide the facts.


FTFY friend.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Switzerland is not part of the Euro, nor of the EU, so that may be influencing prices in Euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill provide the facts.
> 
> You can provide the speculation.
Click to expand...

I'm providing facts too.

Prices in Germany and the UK are the ones I'll take as reference. Countries outside the EU providing prices in Euros are not a good indicator, and neither are prices in some countries of the EU.


----------



## i7monkey

*yawn*


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> FTFY friend.


No bias i have linked all the vendors in this very thread and you can follow up on the Swiss vendors in the Linus thread.

I want these cards to be cheap as much as the next person but the facts are pointing towards these cards being considerably more expensive.

Hopefully im wrong


----------



## Clocknut

I think the 970 pricing is to get those people to give in and buy a "mid end GPU". (they had complain about gtx680/670)









I guess it is no longer a problem now since one of the GM204 is at mid end price.


----------



## utnorris

Maybe I am missing something, but shouldn't the temps on the cards be lower than the GTX780 and GTX780TI since they use the same cooler and the GTX970/980 are using way less power?


----------



## Zipperly

I have been going back and forth on grabbing the new card but I have settled for waiting. Its easy to get the upgrade bug and wanna bite right away but honestly I have no need "atm" and more than anything else I want something with more than 4gb on my next GPU because when I do finally upgrade I want something I will be able to keep for a good while.


----------



## Boomstick727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Well isn't the 970 putting out 290x speeds for the price of a 290?


Yeah AMD should move onto a new gen of cards that can achieve R9 290 level performance and they should all be the midrange performance / price. Nvidia can over charge for these like they did on GTX 670 / GTX 680 because AMD have nothing to counter with... Yet..

We all know these aren't the high end cards. Let's hope AMD put out something strong, because if they don't we'll have another very slow advance with lot's of milking before we ever see some proper high end replacements for the last gen.

The GTX 970 is a very impressive looking card tbh, trading blows with the 290X at almost half the power consumption, AMD will need to respond quickly imho. Hopefully with something stronger and better value..

Maxwell architecture is very impressive, imagine what a real high end card could achieve !! Hope we don't have to wait to long to find out..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Maybe I am missing something, but shouldn't the temps on the cards be lower than the GTX780 and GTX780TI since they use the same cooler and the GTX970/980 are using way less power?


GPU boost 2.0 is designed to keep all cards at 80C-ish. So even the cards that need less cooling will be at 80C. However they will be quieter since the fans wont have to spin as fast to keep the cards at the 80C limit.


----------



## Darkstalker420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> I've been waiting since the 400 series.......


This!! LOOOOL!!

Thanx.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> No bias i have linked all the vendors in this very thread and you can follow up on the Swiss vendors in the Linus thread.
> 
> I want these cards to be cheap as much as the next person but the facts are pointing towards these cards being considerably more expensive.
> 
> Hopefully im wrong


I'd take WhyCry's word (despite most of the articles he generally has on his website being pure rumor/speculation/bullcrap) over an eBay link to a vendor who seems to be eBay only and trying to sell before NDA.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So are all the people who were saying $750 price just because it's nvidia all crying or just haven't checked the forums yet.


Yeah. There is going to be a lot of people eating crow.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Hmmm... debating whether to get a single GTX 980, or get two GTX 970's and run them in SLI. I'm looking to play games in 1440p @ 144hz using an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q. What would be the better option?
> 
> Decisions, decisions....


Do you have 780Ti SLI like it says in your sig? If so you would need two 980's for the upgrade to be worthwhile.


----------



## eatmetoyota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Those are AU prices, which are always inflated.


I would think that the price has also been jacked up as a means to cater to those who want bragging rights as the first to own these new cards. If memory serves, there were listings on eBay for the PS3 that were double and even triple the MSRP price on the day the PS3 was released.


----------



## machinehead

fo hundred series fo lyfe son.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Hurry up AND RELEASE. I require this card. Like, literally, to survive, I require a 980.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I'd take WhyCry's word (despite most of the articles he generally has on his website being pure rumor/speculation/bullcrap) over an eBay link to a vendor who seems to be eBay only and trying to sell before NDA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatmetoyota*
> 
> I would think that the price has also been jacked up as a means to cater to those who want bragging rights as the first to own these new cards. If memory serves, there were listings on eBay for the PS3 that were double and even triple the MSRP price on the day the PS3 was released.


Exactly. Pre-NDA prices should be taken with a grain of salt, especially so from vendors who are trying to cash in on the excitement and / or bragging rights.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Nvidia seem to have a way to make bus width not mean as much as it use to. The 660 and 660 ti we pretty great with their 192 bit bus and the 750 ti is amazing with its 128 bit bus.
> 
> I'm not saying less is more, but I'm rather impressed what they're able to accomplish given the BUS width specs.


As I've been saying for weeks and weeks prior to trolls harping on it endlessly, the bus width is just ONE factor amongst MANY in terms of performance. Period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> No bias i have linked all the vendors in this very thread and you can follow up on the Swiss vendors in the Linus thread.
> 
> I want these cards to be cheap as much as the next person but the facts are pointing towards these cards being considerably more expensive.
> 
> Hopefully im wrong


You will be.... many sources are confirming $329 give or take along with some vendors per rumors even. Is it 100% certain? Nope. But it's 99% likely to be the case (which means it could still not happen but is unlikely).

This ebay link shows $549 AUD which includes a 25% tax. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-GRAPHIC-PCIEx-CARD-TF-V-COOLER-OC-DL-DVI-I-DV-D-/281443401709

549 australian dollars minus 25% = 411 AUD, which converted to USD is, per google, "$369.42 US Dollar", which is not very far off considering it's overseas, a preorder, and pre-nda for pricing at that. $329 USD is basically done.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Hurry up AND RELEASE. I require this card. Like, literally, to survive, I require a 980.


http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphics-GV-N980D5-4GD-B/dp/B00NH2D2M6

free shipping.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphics-GV-N980D5-4GD-B/dp/B00NH2D2M6
> 
> free shipping.


Well that's one way to get around the price NDA.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphics-GV-N980D5-4GD-B/dp/B00NH2D2M6
> 
> free shipping.


Yup, posted that last night







hehe. A true bargain indeed!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphics-GV-N980D5-4GD-B/dp/B00NH2D2M6
> 
> free shipping.


Don't tease me I would have bought it but they're out of stock. It was that or be part of the elite facebook and I'd rather have a 980.


----------



## Greg121986

How am I supposed to get any work done while I'm waiting for these reviews to show up!!?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I guess the 970 is going to totally crush the price I can bring in for these 290xs. I was hoping to sell them for atleast $350, but it looks like I might be lucky to get $300. I paid $650+ tax each in February/March...such a fail.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> How am I supposed to get any work done while I'm waiting for these reviews to show up!!?


Easy, you don't! lol


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> As I've been saying for weeks and weeks prior to trolls harping on it endlessly, the bus width is just ONE factor amongst MANY in terms of performance. Period.
> You will be.... many sources are confirming $329 give or take along with some vendors per rumors even. Is it 100% certain? Nope. But it's 99% likely to be the case (which means it could still not happen but is unlikely).
> 
> This ebay link shows $549 AUD which includes a 25% tax. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4G-GRAPHIC-PCIEx-CARD-TF-V-COOLER-OC-DL-DVI-I-DV-D-/281443401709
> 
> 549 australian dollars minus 25% = 411 AUD, which converted to USD is, per google, "$369.42 US Dollar", which is not very far off considering it's overseas, a preorder, and pre-nda for pricing at that. $329 USD is basically done.


25 percent tax??? Australia has 10 percent GST. There is no 25 percent tax.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg121986*
> 
> How am I supposed to get any work done while I'm waiting for these reviews to show up!!?


Me too... me too...


----------



## hurleyef

^^^^ This.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I actually tried gaming on my HD4000 last night...apparently I never installed the drivers because i couldn't even get super meat boy to start up, I need some cards released and overnighted - stat


----------



## wholeeo

Bless you souls still on the 400 series. A jump to this or whatever amd/nvidia have up next is going to be amazing for you guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I guess the 970 is going to totally crush the price I can bring in for these 290xs. I was hoping to sell them for atleast $350, but it looks like I might be lucky to get $300. I paid $650+ tax each in February/March...such a fail.


I felt disgusted with what I got for my gang of 290x's.


----------



## Yvese

That leaked review is surprising. The 980 is actually faster than the 290x and 780ti by more than 10%. All while consuming far less power. That is very impressive. I'm a bit confused why the 980 is running much hotter than the 970 though. I'll wait for more reviews.

Regardless, I was really hoping the 980 would be $499. If vendors don't jack up the price to $600+ for non ref, I may get one.


----------



## Baasha

When does the NVIDIA "Game" thing start today? Interested to see if they will finally release the G-Sync Surround drivers(?).


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I actually tried gaming on my HD4000 last night...apparently I never installed the drivers because i couldn't even get super meat boy to start up, I need some cards released and overnighted - stat


I've never had the Intel graphics driver conflict with the Nvidia graphics driver when I was w/o a card and was too lazy to uninstall my Nvidia graphics drivers. the HD4000 was easily capable of playing League of Legends on low graphics settings @ 1440p for me. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to play SMB. HD4000 actually isn't that shabby.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> When does the NVIDIA "Game" thing start today? Interested to see if they will finally release the G-Sync Surround drivers(?).


9PM EST


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> When does the NVIDIA "Game" thing start today? Interested to see if they will finally release the G-Sync Surround drivers(?).


6pm PDT


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I guess the 970 is going to totally crush the price I can bring in for these 290xs. I was hoping to sell them for atleast $350, but it looks like I might be lucky to get $300. I paid $650+ tax each in February/March...such a fail.


Why do you want to upgrade?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I guess the 970 is going to totally crush the price I can bring in for these 290xs. I was hoping to sell them for atleast $350, but it looks like I might be lucky to get $300. I paid $650+ tax each in February/March...such a fail.


Sell them now. Literally now. Take them out of your rig, go out into the street and sell to the first guy with a red shirt who is on his way to Nvidia's event.

PR line for you to use: taking a picture with an R9 290X will maximize your chances of winning the prize.


----------



## Atomfix

Nvidia are copycats. Funny how AMD Skips the Radeon 8000 Series for Desktops for mobiles. then Nvidia skips the Figure *8* 800 series same as AMD.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Looking forward to some 3ds Max Iray benchmarks especially in multi gpu scaling...Been wanting to go back to a dual slot setup and wouldn't mind getting 3 970s or 980s.
> 970s seems to be the more attractive deal for less than 1000 dollars in 3 way SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda wish they made it simpler on the driver side where I don't have to switch off SLI when rendering so it will be a less of a hassle when going between gaming and work mode.


Can you not edit the program settings within nvCP to disable SLI when the app is in use?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nvidia are copycats. Funny how AMD Skips the Radeon 8000 Series for Desktops for mobiles. then Nvidia skips the Figure *8* 800 series same as AMD.


LOL... yep Nvidia so wants to be AMD.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nvidia are copycats. Funny how AMD Skips the Radeon 8000 Series for Desktops for mobiles. then Nvidia skips the Figure *8* 800 series same as AMD.


would you be interested in buying my DD 7950? ;-) same model as yours. Im going to hang out with the copy cats for a few years.

EDIT-- Nevermind you're in Wales. I am not paying shipping lol


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> Why do you want to upgrade?


I hate gaming on these things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Sell them now. Literally now. Take them out of your rig, go out into the street and sell to the first guy with a red shirt who is on his way to Nvidia's event.
> 
> PR line for you to use: taking a picture with an R9 290X will maximize your chances of winning the prize.


Haha wish I could. Won't be around my rig till Tomorrow unfortunately. Really wish I had sold them before I left.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nvidia are copycats. Funny how AMD Skips the Radeon 8000 Series for Desktops for mobiles. then Nvidia skips the Figure *8* 800 series same as AMD.


Both 8 series went to mobile.

Trust me no one wants to copy amd rofl.


----------



## Mand12

A while back I said that Apple had put in a patent for 8. I meant it as a joke..but...uhh....


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nvidia are copycats. Funny how AMD Skips the Radeon 8000 Series for Desktops for mobiles. then Nvidia skips the Figure *8* 800 series same as AMD.


Did you ever use the Intel X89 chipset? Nope, neither did I...


----------



## brandonb21

im buying 980 to replace HD 4600 seems like a good upgrade Eh?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> That leaked review is surprising. The 980 is actually faster than the 290x and 780ti by more than 10%. All while consuming far less power. That is very impressive. *I'm a bit confused why the 980 is running much hotter than the 970 though. I'll wait for more reviews.
> *
> Regardless, I was really hoping the 980 would be $499. If vendors don't jack up the price to $600+ for non ref, I may get one.


Maybe that is because supposedly the GTX 980 will only be available with the reference cooler at launch and the default settings let the card reach 80º in favour of quieter operation. Meanwhile the GTX 970 will be available with third party cooling, thus allowing for cooler cards at the same noise profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> Nvidia are copycats. Funny how AMD Skips the Radeon 8000 Series for Desktops for mobiles. then Nvidia skips the Figure *8* 800 series same as AMD.


But they didn't. There are OEM HD 8000 cards (rebranded HD 7000 series) in desktop systems.

Also, Nvidia didn't skip the GTX 800 series, they are using them in laptops. They didn't want more confusion, because the GTX 800m series already has both Kepler and first generation Maxwell cards, hence GTX 900 series for the desktop.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> I've never had the Intel graphics driver conflict with the Nvidia graphics driver when I was w/o a card and was too lazy to uninstall my Nvidia graphics drivers. the HD4000 was easily capable of playing League of Legends on low graphics settings @ 1440p for me. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to play SMB. HD4000 actually isn't that shabby.


Well I originally disabled/uninstalled the Intel HD4000 when I first set my new motherboard up, and never reinstalled it, don't think I'll bother now, I was mainly gonna see how it could handle games. I'm also sick of using my old 1600x900 monitor though, my catleap and qnix(both dual link dvi only) won't even power on with the HD4000


----------



## y2kcamaross

It's actually weird how they are all skipping the number 8, isn't 8 a lucky number in china, and a lot of mobile phones are using that number for that purpose?


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can you not edit the program settings within nvCP to disable SLI when the app is in use?


Even if I select 3ds Max to run in single GPU mode from the NV control panel on individual program 3D settings. Rendering with Iray will still detect the GPU is in SLI and will refuse to render until manually switched off in the SLI menu. Not sure if this has been corrected in the latest drivers as I had this problem since owning my 680s from day one.

I'll give it a second shot in a render test when I get home from work to re confirm my issue.

Disabling SLI sometimes resets my desktop icons arrangement (in multi monitor) thus it can be a major annoyance to me, if not minor to some.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> A while back I said that Apple had put in a patent for 8. I meant it as a joke..but...uhh....


Hahaha







.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> im buying 980 to replace HD 4600 seems like a good upgrade Eh?


Think you should plan a party.









Invite your dog Eh.


----------



## Alatar

Do remember that real overclocking results can only be seen once enthusiasts have the cards. Otherwise power limits etc. are going to interfere with OCing too much.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Maybe that is because supposedly the GTX 980 will only be available with the reference cooler at launch and the default settings let the card reach 80º in favour of quieter operation. Meanwhile the GTX 970 will be available with third party cooling, thus allowing for cooler cards at the same noise profile.
> But they didn't. There are OEM HD 8000 cards (rebranded HD 7000 series) in desktop systems.
> 
> Also, Nvidia didn't skip the GTX 800 series, they are using them in laptops. They didn't want more confusion, because the GTX 800m series already has both Kepler and first generation Maxwell cards, hence GTX 900 series for the desktop.


Hmm. I suppose I'll wait for the non ref version for the 980 then if that's true









Very eager to see OC #'s with custom pcbs.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

After this thread and talking about when the NDA lifts... I think OCN needs a guide to time zones... EST, EDT, PDT...etc. Lol


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Do remember that real overclocking results can only be seen once enthusiasts have the cards. Otherwise power limits etc. are going to interfere with OCing too much.


Where are those from?

They used a fairly monster oc from a TI, but glad to know where I'll stand in all of this!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Even if I select 3ds Max to run in single GPU mode from the NV control panel on individual program 3D settings. Rendering with Iray will still detect the GPU is in SLI and will refuse to render until manually switched off in the SLI menu. Not sure if this has been corrected in the latest drivers as I had this problem since owning my 680s from day one.
> 
> I'll give it a second shot in a render test when I get home from work to re confirm my issue.
> 
> Disabling SLI sometimes resets my desktop icons arrangement (in multi monitor) thus it can be a major annoyance to me, if not minor to some.


I see. I thought you may have not known about the option. I use it in games all the time and it works there, but your situation is different. Perhaps 3dsmax calls on another exe file to do the rendering? Maybe that's what you have to either change or create a profile for within the drivers.

Can't say I've ever had the icons rearrange on me issue. Though my 2nd monitor is plugged into my Intel HD


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

I hope they release the 980 at $499... that would be soooo sweet!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I couldnt care less, im not selling anything. I had both cards for an extensive amount of time and both aftermarket cooled with the 290X at 1200mhz core "no throttling" 64 c load temps and my GTX 780 at 1254mhz core "no throttling" and I find my 780 to be faster in the majority of demanding games that I play. Thing I noticed about overclocking Hawaii vs GK110 was that scaling is pathetic with Hawaii compared to GK110.
> 
> If you wanna argue with someone who owned both cards and spent extensive time testing both then be my guest, I know which of the two cards are faster once both are overclocked and it is the GK110.


you can claim whatever you like but it doesn't make it true. I dont believe what you say and until you post legitimate benchmarks to prove it that will remain the case whether you care or not.


----------



## JLMS2010

Any word on EK blocks for this?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> After this thread and talking about when the NDA lifts... I think OCN needs a guide to time zones... EST, EDT, PDT...etc. Lol


Wouldn't do much good, since we don't actually know when the embargo lift is. I've heard about three different answers.


----------



## Stay Puft

Lots and lots of 780 Ti owners in denial come 9pm


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lots and lots of 780 Ti owners in denial come 9pm


Not me... I'll take my 1400mhz TI's and get some more interest on the money I have set aside for the next upgrade... If you have a dud clocker though, I can see people getting upset!


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I see. I thought you may have not known about the option. I use it in games all the time and it works there, but your situation is different. *Perhaps 3dsmax calls on another exe file to do the rendering?* Maybe that's what you have to either change or create a profile for within the drivers.
> 
> Can't say I've ever had the icons rearrange on me issue. Though my 2nd monitor is plugged into my Intel HD


Thats a possibility another application process is created when running the Iray renderer, I'll see if it does in the task manager when I get home.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Not me... I'll take my 1400mhz TI's and get some more interest on the money I have set aside for the next upgrade... If you have a dud clocker though, I can see people getting upset!


Or in my case, with a 5-year-old card,


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lots and lots of 780 Ti owners in denial come 9pm


Is that when the NDA's going to lift?

I bought a Classy 780 Ti just to play around with for a while. I could easily hit 1300 mhz on the core. The classy's really can hit those numbers.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, if the 970 is really $330, then NV can have a big bag of money from me. It looks like (from the leaked review), that the 970 is basically a 780ti in terms of performance, and for that price, that sounds great.

It's interesting though that the 970 is a short-board; I wonder if we'll see any "970-mini" variants which are about the size of a 750ti.


----------



## jjsoviet

I am pretty sure I can walk out from Microcenter with two 970s on hand

Only ~$660 for two cards, each within spitting distance of the R9 290X? Sold


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> you can claim whatever you like but it doesn't make it true. I dont believe what you say and until you post legitimate benchmarks to prove it that will remain the case whether you care or not.


Blah blah blah.... as I said before I couldnt care less what you think. I had both cards and tested them extensively and I absolutely know what I am talking about nor do I have any reason to lie on this forum about the difference between the 2 cards that I personally owned.... Some of you may be like that but I have better things to do with my time than fabricate bs lies.

Anyway......You on the other hand are simply defending your product from a one sided view, its understandable....


----------



## QxY

The GTX 980 looks to be neck on neck with the 780 Ti. Don't see a reason to upgrade (sidegrade?) unless you really want that extra 1GB VRAM.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Think you should plan a party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invite your dog Eh.


The 980 will be the first Graphics Card i have ever purchased


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Is that when the NDA's going to lift?
> 
> I bought a Classy 780 Ti just to play around with for a while. I could easily hit 1300 mhz on the core. The classy's really can hit those numbers.


That's when Nvidia's big event starts. I hope they don't keep us waiting for the whole 24 hours...


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, if the 970 is really $330, then NV can have a big bag of money from me. *It looks like (from the leaked review), that the 970 is basically a 780ti in terms of performance, and for that price, that sounds great.*
> 
> It's interesting though that the 970 is a short-board; I wonder if we'll see any "970-mini" variants which are about the size of a 750ti.


I don't see this happening. From what I've seen they are comparing reference 780 Ti's to 9xx at 1200MHz. There is a 300MHz core clock difference which is quite a bit. I'm not trying to start an argument just don't see it.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lots and lots of 780 Ti owners in denial come 9pm


Yep..


----------



## Alatar




----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Where are those from?
> 
> They used a fairly monster oc from a TI, but glad to know where I'll stand in all of this!


Rather baller 780 non-Ti OC as well. I could get 1254 to pass Valley, but games got sketchy much above 1150.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> That's when Nvidia's big event starts. I hope they don't keep us waiting for the whole 24 hours...


The editors from wccftech said the NDA ends in a few hours. Either right at start time or shortly before/after.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lots and lots of 780 Ti owners in denial come 9pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..
Click to expand...

I disagree. Considering how relevant the 780 Ti is going to be in comparison to the GTX 980, I see the GTX 780 Ti as a beast of a GPU. It's able to compete even with the next named generation GPU from Nvidia. Sure it's a mid power top tier card, it's still the x80 card. I don't feel bad for buying the GTX 780 at release. Even after 14 months with the 980 on the horizon, it's going to be no worse than the GTX 970.

The GK 110 cards were great value for how long they've been around.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Looks like it's finally time to shed my 2x 680s.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm waiting for NDA also. Need to show something .


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol at nvidia's comparison to the GTX 680. Mid range card to midrage card. They dare not compare to the GTX 780Ti.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> The 980 will be the first Graphics Card i have ever purchased


Congrats, I've only owned low-end and midrange cards, so this time think I'm gonna get the 980 also, something really nice.










Waiting for someone to say the 980 is only midrange, then I'll be disappointed.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Price is $330 for 970 and $550 for 980





Spoiler: If that 970 price is true....



Here's what the 970 says to the 290X


----------



## SLOPOKE

UGH......wish they'd hurry up already. I wanna drink the cool-aid


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm waiting for NDA also. Need to show something .


I am waiting.









Let me guess a highly OCed 980 with an Unlocked BIOS.

Edit : Also, people better keep an eye on the Frontpage of HWBot as soon as the NDA drops.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I disagree. Considering how relevant the 780 Ti is going to be in comparison to the GTX 980, I see the GTX 780 Ti as a beast of a GPU. It's able to compete even with the next named generation GPU from Nvidia. Sure it's a mid power top tier card, it's still the x80 card. I don't feel bad for buying the GTX 780 at release. Even after 14 months with the 980 on the horizon, it's going to be no worse than the GTX 970.
> 
> The GK 110 cards were great value for how long they've been around.


No what he is saying and what I am saying is that all the many 780TI owners on these forums who said the 980 would NOT touch the 780TI. We are not saying you will suddenly regret owning a TI.


----------



## omarh2o

Im predicting 780ti vs 980ti both on average overclocks, the 980 will still be 10-15% faster even on high resolutions and only using a fraction of the power the 780ti uses. im definitely quite impressed, although its not worth much of an upgrade for me, Still want a cards with at least 6gb vram and minimum 30-50% faster than a ti. Maybe next card hopefully. 4k surround on a single card anyone?


----------



## CaliLife17

I think its telling that Nvidia is comparing this to the 680, and not the 780 Ti. The 980 will be really an upgrade foro 680, and maybe 780 users. But for people like me who have 780 Ti KPE, or Classy's or HOF, I don't think there will be a reason to upgrade.

Now if this things can overclock to like 1700mhz on water with a classy model, then i might sell my KPE. But right now, it looks like a more efficient 780 TI OC model, that will work better on Air.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> lol at nvidia's comparison to the GTX 680. Mid range card to midrage card. They dare not compare to the GTX 780Ti.


I got a few chuckles out of that as well. Slides also explained the "twice as fast*" marketing blurbs on the ASUS box I believe it was someone mentioned.

*per watt









While that is actually quite the feat, it's hella deceptive as an on box marketing blurb with no explanation.


----------



## BenJaminJr

That 970 is looking mighty tempting


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm waiting for NDA also. Need to show something .


Ed has been dying to talk about it as well. Given your excitement I can only imagine that the voltage controller is _gooooooooooood_ for owners.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I got a few chuckles out of that as well. Slides also explained the "twice as fast*" marketing blurbs on the ASUS box I believe it was someone mentioned.
> 
> *per watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that is actually quite the feat, it's hella deceptive as an on box marketing blurb with no explanation.


I found it funny to, but to be real honest... it is the "segment" of cards it competes with...

I'm waiting to see what @EVGA-JacobF and his crew managed to get with K|ngP|n in thier building


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ty12004*
> 
> As someone with a pair of 1.2gb GTX 570's, 3gb was definitely a good call. My cards lasted a long time but there was no graceful aging like you'd want, just suddenly BAM super vram usage at 1920x1080. I am a bit nervous about 4gb VRAM being a limiting factor after my experiences but it is hard to tell what the future will hold.


I agree. This could become a huge problem due to lazy console port
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I disagree. Considering how relevant the 780 Ti is going to be in comparison to the GTX 980, I see the GTX 780 Ti as a beast of a GPU. It's able to compete even with the next named generation GPU from Nvidia. Sure it's a mid power top tier card, it's still the x80 card. I don't feel bad for buying the GTX 780 at release. Even after 14 months with the 980 on the horizon, it's going to be no worse than the GTX 970.
> 
> The GK 110 cards were great value for how long they've been around.


I feel as if Nvidia is really saving too much. By getting out first and keeping a bunch of performance in reserve, they have room to react when AMD comes out with a competing product. For those who are looking for a top tier GPU, it's probably best to wait to see what tweaks will come after GTX 980.


----------



## Alatar

If the 980 and 970 get voltage control we're going to see absolutely crazy frequencies on water.

Reviewers already getting 1450MHz+ with the locked greenlight voltages.

No wonder these things are doing 2.3ghz+ on LN2.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If the 980 and 970 get voltage control we're going to see absolutely crazy frequencies on water.
> 
> Reviewers already getting 1450MHz+ with the locked greenlight voltages.
> 
> No wonder these things are doing 2.3ghz+ on LN2.


If they do 15-1600 on water, I might... MIGHT Grab a classy to play with... Cause you are talking absolute MONSTERS.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If the 980 and 970 get voltage control we're going to see absolutely crazy frequencies on water.
> 
> Reviewers already getting 1450MHz+ with the locked greenlight voltages.
> 
> No wonder these things are doing 2.3ghz+ on LN2.


Also explains why there are so few Haswell-E subs on HWBot (especially the 3D section). They may have just been spending time with these cards instead of the 780Ti/290x.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice find! Now we only need to confirm the price.









By the way, one of the last slides says Tiled Resources. Does that mean that these cards are DX 11.2 compatible ?


----------



## MeanBruce

The countdown timer is counting UP, WTH?

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140918T09&p0=377&fg1=9acd79&fg2=007746&msg=GTX+980%2F970+NDA


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If the 980 and 970 get voltage control we're going to see absolutely crazy frequencies on water.
> 
> Reviewers already getting 1450MHz+ with the locked greenlight voltages.
> 
> *No wonder these things are doing 2.3ghz+ on LN2*.


Did you _*accidentally**_







spill some beans.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> The countdown timer is counting UP, WTH?
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140918T09&p0=377&fg1=9acd79&fg2=007746&msg=GTX+980%2F970+NDA


It's not a real timer


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> The countdown timer is counting UP, WTH?
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140918T09&p0=377&fg1=9acd79&fg2=007746&msg=GTX+980%2F970+NDA


I did this one:

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140918T18&p0=137&fg1=9acd79&fg2=000&msg=Nvidia+Game24&csz=1


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> It's not a real timer


So why is it linked on page one?

Does the NDA lift and Game 24 both begin at 9pm EDT?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


Oh, my god.

Also, why is it now 40%+ perf per core? wasn't it 35% from the 750 and the 750 Ti?
From Anandtech.


This slide however does say "1st Generation Maxwell".

Also the bandwidth reductions!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I am so close to being convinced to buy a 970 to upgrade my ITX rig from a 7970 if that price is correct...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Did you _*accidentally**_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spill some beans.


Don't worry I've never signed an NDA and I don't really have any real industry contacts either.

Prefer being an enthusiast.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I don't see this happening. From what I've seen they are comparing reference 780 Ti's to 9xx at 1200MHz. There is a 300MHz core clock difference which is quite a bit. I'm not trying to start an argument just don't see it.


That is reference vs reference, and the reference 780 Ti clocks at about 1ghz (1000mhz) in games despite being rated for "928". Out of the box clocks on both cards is a 100% fair comparison.


----------



## tpi2007

This just popped up in the right bar on the Nvidia GAME24 page, whoever is in Spain might be interested in tomorrow's event:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ed has been dying to talk about it as well. Given your excitement I can only imagine that the voltage controller is _gooooooooooood_ for owners.


We still need more work on it believe me but here is what I want to post a few days ago but I was waiting for the right time when ppl gets more anxious about what is the real config on the 980 I had left a tease.

PS : forgot to add bios version
*84.04.1F.00.02*









Hope you guys can enjoy it also


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This just popped up in the right bar on the Nvidia GAME24 page, whoever is in Spain might be interested in tomorrow's event:


We're still 7h from the livestream starting and there's already around 1100 viewers...


----------



## ty12004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> We're still 7h from the livestream starting and there's already around 1100 viewers...


Likely they are as bad with timezone conversions as we are haha.


----------



## Cr4zy

In that leaked review



How is the 980 drawing less power in everything but furmark vs the 970? Assuming both GPUs are on the same system Im surely missing something?


----------



## darealist

We'll just agree that 780 TI was a beta product.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We still need more work on it believe me but here is what I want to post a few days ago but I was waiting for the right time when ppl gets more anxious about what is the real config on the 980 I had left a tease.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can enjoy it also


I see that table going off the charts









Maxwell has +13 bin also then?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> We still need more work on it believe me but here is what I want to post a few days ago but I was waiting for the right time when ppl gets more anxious about what is the real config on the 980 I had left a tease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can enjoy it also


Thanks skyn3t!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I see that table going off the charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell has +13 bin also then?


That's right 13bin. We need to make a real chart with our benchmark test not like the others site.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> In that leaked review
> 
> 
> 
> How is the 980 drawing less power in everything but furmark vs the 970? Assuming both GPUs are on the same system Im surely missing something?


clocked lower in everything but furmark and it's also using less voltage


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


HDMI 2.0


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Lots and lots of 780 Ti owners in denial come 9pm :lachen


You don't have to worry, as you never bought one.








But, everyone who has these have been enjoying the GK110s for a while now .


----------



## tsm106

Damn, when will these drop on the egg...!


----------



## Flames21891

I'm still on the fence. I kinda want to get a 980, but I don't think the performance upgrade from my SLI 680's is going to be very significant. Actually, unless I get a card that OC's quite well it would be a slight downgrade I'm guessing. Even though initial results look promising, I could always get shafted by the silicon lottery.

My current 680's are running at 1250/6600. Would I be better off just saving up more money and waiting for big Maxwell?


----------



## Remij

Oh man... I am excite!!

Hopefully they go up for sale soon... I got my MasterCard ready


----------



## kostacurtas

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 press slides, pictures, charts

I think there are more slides from what we have seen until now.


----------



## Cyclonic

That marketing lol.... comparing everyting to a 680 *** They scared to compare it directly to a 780 in those charts?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You don't have to worry, as you never bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, everyone who has these have been enjoying the GK110s for a while now .


My 780 is 13 months old now. So hard to believe. Seems like it will be at least 18 months old before big Maxwell is released.


----------



## tpi2007

I'm going to leave for a few hours, I don't even want to imagine the backlog I'll have to read when I come back (before the event starts).


----------



## zealord

Alatar second coolest fin after Arto Saari









Thanks for sharing images.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My 780 is 13 months old now. So hard to believe. Seems like it will be at least 18 months old before big Maxwell is released.


Exactly


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 press slides, pictures, charts
> 
> I think there are more slides from what we have seen until now.


OMG!








Thanks for that link, holy crap, there's so many slides I've opened well over 50 tabs.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> I'm still on the fence. I kinda want to get a 980, but I don't think the performance upgrade from my SLI 680's is going to be very significant. Actually, unless I get a card that OC's quite well it would be a slight downgrade I'm guessing. Even though initial results look promising, I could always get shafted by the silicon lottery.
> 
> My current 680's are running at 1250/6600. *Would I be better off just saving up more money and waiting for big Maxwell*?


I would. You've already got a decent setup and probably a good investment in your loop. I wouldn't swap for an incremental gain from where you are at.

I'm looking at maxwell for the hdmi 2.0. I'm about to buy the Vizio Pseries 70" and wtb any hdmi 2.0 gpu. Nv will be first to market so they win there.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 press slides, pictures, charts
> 
> I think there are more slides from what we have seen until now.


Sigh...still no detail on DSR and any it her new features.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> No what he is saying and what I am saying is that all the many 780TI owners on these forums who said the 980 would NOT touch the 780TI. We are not saying you will suddenly regret owning a TI.


They sure did, and are now nowhere to be found once proven wrong for the most part







.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ed has been dying to talk about it as well. Given your excitement I can only imagine that the voltage controller is _gooooooooooood_ for owners.
> 
> 
> 
> We still need more work on it believe me but here is what I want to post a few days ago but I was waiting for the right time when ppl gets more anxious about what is the real config on the 980 I had left a tease.
> 
> PS : forgot to add bios version
> *84.04.1F.00.02*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can enjoy it also
Click to expand...

1215mhz boost clock with a bit more overhead on the voltage slider.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I'm going to leave for a few hours, I don't even want to imagine the backlog I'll have to read when I come back (before the event starts).


I'll keep everyone "in line" while you're gone.









Just kidding...


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They sure did, and are now nowhere to be found once proven wrong for the most part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Them fighting words again from GT...








I am gonna go grab some popcorn ....lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I'm going to leave for a few hours, I don't even want to imagine the backlog I'll have to read when I come back (before the event starts).


It already started.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My 780 is 13 months old now. So hard to believe. Seems like it will be at least 18 months old before big Maxwell is released.


Yeah, same here. Great purchases considering how long I've enjoyed them with nothing really worthwhile to replace them with.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Blah blah blah.... as I said before I couldnt care less what you think. I had both cards and tested them extensively and I absolutely know what I am talking about nor do I have any reason to lie on this forum about the difference between the 2 cards that I personally owned.... Some of you may be like that but I have better things to do with my time than fabricate bs lies.
> 
> Anyway......You on the other hand are simply defending your product from a one sided view, its understandable....


You clearly care which is why you keep replying







. Until you bring actual data into this discussion please don't reply. Your claims are baseless and worthless at the moment and any further "cause i said so" wont get us anywhere.


----------



## Penal Stingray

Nvidia adjust price to 549 for gtx 980

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35793-nvidia-adjusted-launch-price-of-gtx-980-and-gtx-970


----------



## brandonb21




----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao nice, where is that source from? That would be a 12% increase over the 780 Ti.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> You don't have to worry, as you never bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, everyone who has these have been enjoying the GK110s for a while now .


Owned both. Time to move on! Out with the old, in with the new, better tech.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Lmao nice, where is that source from? That would be a 12% increase over the 780 Ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Lmao nice, where is that source from? That would be a 12% increase over the 780 Ti.


http://videocardz.com/52552/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-press-slides-pictures-charts


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Nvidia adjust price to 549 for gtx 980
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35793-nvidia-adjusted-launch-price-of-gtx-980-and-gtx-970


549$ and 329$ would be "fair" considering AMD has nothing to challenge them at the moment. I still think the 980 should be 499$, but the 980 should drop rather soon when AMD releases something.

Classified, Lightning, HoF etc. will be extremely interesting for this card. I am top mad fer it


----------



## JLMS2010

22% core clock difference though.


----------



## CasualCat

why are the alleged press slides comparing against the 680?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao nice, where is that source from? That would be a 12% increase over the 780 Ti.
Click to expand...

Look at that 780 Ti clock, it's so low. You can easily get that 780 ti up in the 1100's, if not 1200.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 22% core clock difference though.


people need to stop with the core clock... Different architectures....

it is not a 1:1 ratio.

its like comparing AMD 1000 core to NVidia 1000 Core


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Owned both. Time to move on! Out with the old, in with the new, better tech.


I can't wait for that better tech to come in a a bigger package. Big Maxwell x80 card 60% faster than 780. Oh i can't wait!









Edit: Hopefully *fingers crossed*


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> why are the alleged press slides comparing against the 680?


Pretty much it says all you need to know about the GTX 980


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> people need to stop with the core clock... Different architectures....
> 
> it is not a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> its like comparing AMD 1000 core to NVidia 1000 Core


Of course not, but that's the only way people can see how these cards can compare to each other in real life. Then again overclocking isn't guaranteed so that's the only reason all these numbers come at stock clocks.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

980 vs 680 SLI almost on par, just as I wished. Can't wait to buy! Perfect addition to my x99 build!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Pretty much it says all you need to know about the GTX 980


No, it doesnt.

Sorry but they are comparing it because it is the same level of chip. 104 vs 204. Its also comparing generations... maxwell vs kepler


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> why are the alleged press slides comparing against the 680?


Marketing, else they cant show any diff in those chars comparing it to a 780


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> people need to stop with the core clock... Different architectures....
> 
> it is not a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> its like comparing AMD 1000 core to NVidia 1000 Core


I understand this, but you can't tell me that doesn't make a difference...

Is this the reference clock speed of all 980's? (1127 MHz)


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> why are the alleged press slides comparing against the 680?


GK104 vs. GM204 makes sense imho. Of course I'm also very interested in GK110 vs GM204 ...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> people need to stop with the core clock... Different architectures....
> 
> it is not a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> its like comparing AMD 1000 core to NVidia 1000 Core


This, and actually the 780 ti is rated at 928 boost but in-game is about 1000mhz per reviews. So it's not even as big a change in clock as it looks.


----------



## Alatar

The videocardz link has tons and tons of performance graphs:

http://videocardz.com/52552/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-press-slides-pictures-charts


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I understand this, but you can't tell me that doesn't make a difference...


It is all relative. Dont think in terms of.. oh the 980 needs 300mhz to be faster. Don't think clock for clock.

It "APPEARS" that maxwell will easily be able to do clocks that only a very select few kepler cards could do. You will see A LOT of 980s in the 1400-1500 mhz range, from the looks of it, vs the top .10% of Kepler cards.


----------



## GoldenTiger

@skyn3t is that for a reference card? How are customs looking for bios unlocks like that?


----------



## Nilsom

Nice!!


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> No, it doesnt.
> 
> Sorry but they are comparing it because it is the same level of chip. 104 vs 204. Its also comparing generations... maxwell vs kepler


Well it does seem to imply something at least. I expect to compare against previous gen cards (or what is currently on the market) not 2 prior that have been EOL. So sure it is Maxwell vs. Kepler, but it is also old Kepler because of the 770 for example. Definitely feels like a dirty marketing trick.


----------



## DrexelDragon

So 980 is showing marginal-ish gains in most games over the Ti, larger gains in benchmarks. I expect the gains to grow much larger as the drivers mature.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> So 980 is showing marginal-ish gains in most games over the Ti, larger gains in benchmarks. I expect the gains to grow much larger as the drivers mature.










10-15% on games, and it'll grow with time... kepler's tapped out on drivers, Maxwell is new.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> Well it does seem to imply something at least. I expect compare against previous gen cards not 2 prior. So sure it is Maxwell vs. kepler, but it is also old Kepler because of the 770 for example. Definitely feels like a dirty marketing trick.


Not saying I agree with the marketing, just stating thats why they are doing it. The 770 was nothing but a rebrand, in an attempt to sell more of those cards.

I don't consider the 680/770 to be 2 generations old... I consider the Titan/780/TI/Titan Black to original cards that were delayed because AMD pooped their pants.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-15% on games, and it'll grow with time... kepler's tapped out on drivers, Maxwell is new.


Exactly. A lot of people aren't happy with the gains but they need to remember that. Plus at a price of $550 this is a killer card. I know I'll be grabbing two.


----------



## JLMS2010

Agreed. Wait for driver improvements and I bet you see some nice gains.


----------



## pompss

So gtx 780 ti classified will beat the gtx 980 easy.

I think i will wait the real maxwell


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> As i said my new gtx 780 ti Hof v20 can easy beat the gtx 980 .
> So gtx 780 ti classified will beat the gtx 980 easy.
> 
> I think i will wait the real maxwell


Easily? Doubtful. I would say the are about on par when you OC a Ti to the stock clocks of the 980. But then again you can probably get the 980 up to 1400+ MHz on air so.. It is going to beat your Ti Classified.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> 
> 
> So gtx 780 ti classified will beat the gtx 980 easy.
> 
> I think i will wait the real maxwell


Super high oc custom board 780 ti will barely beat a reference reviewer-oc (likely low and no volt adjustments) card. And cost $200+ more, generate tons more heat and suck up much more power while being noisier. Fair comparison would be custom vs custom not ref vs custom







.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omenz321*
> 
> So can somebody give a clear difference between the GTX970 vs GTX980?
> 
> And the GTX970 vs GTX780?
> 
> I'm stuck on which one to get. I will probably look to get another GTX970 and it will be easier for me to get 2 x GTX970 sli.
> 
> However if, say the GTX970 costs £250 and the GTX980 costs £450 it just doesn't make sense for me to get the 980 when I should get 2 970s in sli.
> 
> I will be gaming at 1080p for now, on a 60hz screen. When decent 4k monitors come out I will purchase one (must be IPS). Then I will most likely get another gtx970 in sli.
> 
> I think gaming at 1080p @60fps will be more than fine with the gtx970, right? At least for a year until I get a 4k monitor and game at 2k / 3k-4k.
> 
> UK prices always cost more, so I don't know how much we will end up paying. Probably $80-100 more for the card. I really hope we don't get screwed over like usual.
> 
> Basically, what I'm asking is.... what should I get? How much faster is the GTX980 vs the GTX970 / power to price difference at the estimated prices? I know the conference is in 8 hours but that is still quite far away.


I'm in exactly the same boat currently, but I want a ROG Swift.

I think the 970 will end up closer to £325.


----------



## TopicClocker

Source: http://videocardz.com/52552/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-press-slides-pictures-charts









Assassin's Creed Unity




Spoiler: Assassin's Creed Unity



















Far Cry 4




Spoiler: Far Cry 4


----------



## th3illusiveman

lol @ comparing a 980 to a 680.... and yet everyone seems okay with it. If AMD did it these forums would be so colorful right now







. Cheap marketing tactic, compare the 780 to the 980 if you wanna charge big boy dollars for a GXX04 part.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://videocardz.com/52552/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-gtx-970-press-slides-pictures-charts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assassin's Creed Unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Assassin's Creed Unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Far Cry 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Far Cry 4


Far Cry 4 is getting gameworks fur / Hairworks? Awesome.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> people need to stop with the core clock... Different architectures....
> 
> it is not a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> its like comparing AMD 1000 core to NVidia 1000 Core


Yea, but 875 is a ridiculous core clock for that card, clock for clock differences aren't the issue its that the ti is entirely underclocked.


----------



## boot318

After looking at the benches for the 980..... I guess I have to go with the 980 this holiday season







. This one hurts! To think I would drop AMD in CPU and GPU one year -- This was unthinkable at the beginning of the year.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Yea, but 875 is a ridiculous core clock for that card, clock for clock differences aren't the issue its that the ti is entirely underclocked.


How do you know that that 980 isn't underclocked...? What would you say is the average clock for a 780 ti? 1100? 1200?

Its already been shown that the 980s can hit 1400? so about the same overclocking potential.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Far Cry 4 is getting gameworks fur / Hairworks? Awesome.


if you keep reading so is consoles ps4/xb1


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> lol @ comparing a 980 to a 680.... and yet everyone seems okay with it. If AMD did it these forums would be so colorful right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheap marketing tactic, compare the 780 to the 980 if you wanna charge big boy dollars for a GXX04 part.


No others noticed too. I think it is stupid too. Should at least be 980 vs 780 & 970 vs 770. Can't pretend Titan/780/780ti don't exist. Wonder if their margins even at the alleged $549 are higher than they were on the 780/780ti given the chip size and mature node.


----------



## CallsignVega

Those leaked benchmarks if true are pretty bad, especially versus a lowly 876Mhz 780Ti. Surely there has to be something faster from NVIDIA in the not too distant future?

Seems we are stuck in a "throw more cores at it" CPU and "simply lower power draw" GPU, forget actual performance gains era of computing.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Those leaked benchmarks if true are pretty bad, especially versus a lowly 876Mhz 780Ti. Surely there has to be something faster from NVIDIA in the not too distant future?
> 
> Seems we are stuck in a "throw more cores at it" CPU and "simply lower power draw" GPU, forget actual performance gains era of computing.


876mhz is the base clock of a ref. 780 Ti which runs at 1000mhz in-game boost.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> @skyn3t is that for a reference card? How are customs looking for bios unlocks like that?


This is a stock reference only. The custom bios you will been see it soon.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Those leaked benchmarks if true are pretty bad, especially versus a lowly 876Mhz 780Ti. Surely there has to be something faster from NVIDIA in the not too distant future?
> 
> Seems we are stuck in a "throw more cores at it" CPU and "simply lower power draw" GPU, forget actual performance gains era of computing.


Yep! Gotta love a 300-400Mhz Deficit on the 780TI vs the 980


----------



## Sideways8LV

I think based on the prices in that Fudzilla article, I'll wait 3 weeks for a couple non-reference 980's to SLI. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Those leaked benchmarks if true are pretty bad, especially versus a lowly 876Mhz 780Ti. Surely there has to be something faster from NVIDIA in the not too distant future?
> 
> Seems we are stuck in a "throw more cores at it" CPU and "simply lower power draw" GPU, forget actual performance gains era of computing.


Come'on Vega! You outta know better!

I'm going to wait for a trusted reviewer, TTL or the likes to get a basis.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Yep! Gotta love a 300-400Mhz Deficit on the 780TI vs the 980


200mhz*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is a stock reference only. The custom bios you will been see it soon.


So it will be doable for them too?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 876mhz is the base clock of a ref. 780 Ti which runs at 1000mhz in-game boost.


But that would also mean the 980 is boosting to almost 1300mhz and getting those scores. Spec sheet reads 1216 is boost clock for the 980, so in game boost is probably almost 1300.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> why are the alleged press slides comparing against the 680?


Because the difference when compared with the 680 looks better than comparing it to 780?


----------



## Alatar

Full review: http://www.pcpop.com/doc/1/1040/1040206.shtml


----------



## Exilon

The press slides are comparing against an EOL GPU (GTX 680) because they're aimed at people who bought GTX 680 at release. Nvidia did the same thing for the 8800 GT.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> How do you know that that 980 isn't underclocked...? What would you say is the average clock for a 780 ti? 1100? 1200?
> 
> Its already been shown that the 980s can hit 1400? so about the same overclocking potential.


The problem is the 875 is already known to be under the base running clocks of the 780ti, let alone its overclock potential. All specs for the 980 which have leaked within the last day, have clocks around 1100-1200 for stock, so -160 mhz from stock on the 780ti vs stock gtx980.

I'm not saying the 980 isn't an impressive card, but the numbers are obviously skewed.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> But that would also mean the 980 is boosting to almost 1300mhz and getting those scores. Spec sheet reads 1216 is boost clock for the 980, so in game boost is probably almost 1300.


Okay cool then that means the 980 is still going to probably overlock over 1400 MHz. Still performance is going to be better than the 780 Ti. And these are on pre-release drivers. People need to stop being so butthurt that it is going to beat the Ti


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The problem is the 875 is already known to be under the base running clocks of the 780ti, let alone its overclock potential. All specs for the 980 which have leaked within the last day, have clocks around 1100-1200 for stock, so -160 mhz from stock on the 780ti vs stock gtx980.
> 
> I'm not saying the 980 isn't an impressive card, but the numbers are obviously skewed.


again, you are comparing clocks on 2 completely different architectures... You cannot compare them clock for clock... it doesn't work.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Full review: http://www.pcpop.com/doc/1/1040/1040206.shtml


Gonna need a translation there...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> The problem is the 875 is already known to be under the base running clocks of the 780ti, let alone its overclock potential. All specs for the 980 which have leaked within the last day, have clocks around 1100-1200 for stock, so -160 mhz from stock on the 780ti vs stock gtx980.
> 
> I'm not saying the 980 isn't an impressive card, but the numbers are obviously skewed.


How are people still not getting that the clock speed they list is the base clock? The 780Ti isn't running at 876 in the test, more likely around 1000. Three years of base/boost clocks and this is still confusing for people?*

*Not saying reviewers don't deserve a lot of the blame for not listing actual clock speeds (like the other chart posted here does), but still.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 876mhz is the base clock of a ref. 780 Ti which runs at 1000mhz in-game boost.


That doesn't matter. Only a buffoon would put base and boosted clocks on the same chart and directly compare them.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> again, you are comparing clocks on 2 completely different architectures... You cannot compare them clock for clock... it doesn't work.


Wrong, I'm comparing clocks of 2 architectures to themselves. 780ti is underclocked for Kepler GK110, Maxwell GM204 is correctly clocked for maxwell on the 980.

The 780ti is underperforming, therefor over inflating the perceived performance of the 980.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That doesn't matter. Only a buffoon would put base and boosted clocks on the same chart and directly compare them.


They are both base clocks (on the PCPop chart) - 875 for the 780Ti and 1126 for the 980.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

From that non translated review it looks like a monster which show how fast the full core will be.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Gonna need a translation there...


Chrome auto-translates..

It also confirms $549 pricing for 980.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> From that non translated review it looks like a monster which show how fast the full core will be.


If anything, it wrecks the 780. it got 28 FPS on 1440p in Crysis 3 with 4xMSAA compared the 780 at 18 FPS. Nice.


----------



## CalinTM

@skupples:

Yes. but they bench like this.

Stock 980 vs Stock 780 Ti.

They cont calculate vs. overclocked 780 Ti. Thats some official benches. If we want overclocked benches, then we will see overclocked 980 vs overclocked 780 Ti.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Chrome auto-translates..
> 
> It also confirms $549 pricing for 980.


If performance is true its not a bad price.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Chrome auto-translates..


I don't speak machine translated jibba jabba...


----------



## skupples

This is all calculated folks. Buddy of mine in gaming industry informed me that Nvidia is allowing people to breach NDA to drive the hype machine. These aren't leaks, as they are officially sanctioned by Nvidia info releases.


----------



## JLMS2010

That article says the 980 was overclocked to (+220) yielding 1347 with a boost clock of 1436.







Not too shabby!


----------



## Wezzor

Why does 970 and 980 have such a low memory interface?








Don't you want like 512 or atleast 384 bit when going for 1440p/4K monitors? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> That article says the 980 was overclocked to (+220) yielding 1347 with a boost clock of 1436.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby!


on air no less! and someone was saying that K|ngP|n is running these at 2.3ghz on LN2? So, we are looking at 1600mhz+ on water.


----------



## Alatar

From the chinese review:
Quote:


> Reason not to buy: GTX980 / 970 core area is relatively small, mature manufacturing processes, capacity should not be a problem, the cost should be lower. Although the official price GTX980 549 dollars , the dollar GTX970 329 fairly kind, but said GTX780, GTX770 will be discontinued, inventory liquidation, when there will be a larger price cuts, while GTX760 price dropped to $ 219 ......


http://www.pcpop.com/doc/1/1040/1040206_26.shtml

So I guess $549 and $329 are official now.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> They are both base clocks (on the PCPop chart) - 875 for the 780Ti and 1126 for the 980.


Right, as long as you are comparing base vs base and boost vs boost clocks, that's all that matters. So far we are left with barely single digit performance gains, 1GB more VRAM over regular 780Ti, little lesser price and power usage. Not exactly what I'd call impressive after all these years of Kepler rehashing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 200mhz*.
> So it will be doable for them too?


We shaw see it


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> How are people still not getting that the clock speed they list is the base clock? The 780Ti isn't running at 876 in the test, more likely around 1000. Three years of base/boost clocks and this is still confusing for people?*
> 
> *Not saying reviewers don't deserve a lot of the blame for not listing actual clock speeds (like the other chart posted here does), but still.


Hardly, every one of the other cards on the chart are listing their correct boost clocks which the benchmark / game ran them at. The TI is listed to be at 875, which would lead you to believe when reading the charts that the card was actually running at 875.

EDIT: nice mod..


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> on air no less! and someone was saying that K|ngP|n is running these at 2.3ghz on LN2? So, we are looking at 1600mhz+ on water.


Yep, exactly...


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I don't speak machine translated jibba jabba...


Huh Chrome translates perfectly fine for me..


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Huh Chrome translates perfectly fine for me..


+1 Lol


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> clocked lower in everything but furmark and it's also using less voltage in everything but furmark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okay cool then that means the 980 is still going to probably overlock over 1400 MHz. Still performance is going to be better than the 780 Ti. And these are on pre-release drivers. People need to stop being so butthurt that it is going to beat the Ti


If I had 1300mhz 780 tis, there would be no way I'd be upgrading to these, but they should be a noticeable jump over my 1202mhz regular 780s, hopefully


----------



## HiTechPixel

Oh wow. I was going to go with a Titan Black but I'm so glad I didn't. Two 980's in SLI. Yummy.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okay cool then that means the 980 is still going to probably overlock over 1400 MHz. Still performance is going to be better than the 780 Ti. And these are on pre-release drivers. People need to stop being so butthurt that it is going to beat the Ti


Its obvious that it will beat the ti, thats not the point though. Putting aside how efficient the 980 is, so far the stock vs stock comparisons i have seen are not that impressive performance wise. So a fully overclocked 780ti at around 1300 vs a 980 overclcoked to about 1450 would seem to be on par with each other. How much higher can the 980 go on water is what will make the difference imo.

And why would i be butt hurt? I want a beast card to kill the 780ti's more than anyone. Maybe im lucky, with microcenter warranty you can return any graphics card for same price you bought it for store credit within 2 years of purchase ( but you lose the $50 warranty fee) so im waiting to upgrade anytime. SO FAR i dont think its worth draining my loop. Just really looking forward for how maxwell will perform on its next card. Or a 980 classified.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okay cool then that means the 980 is still going to probably overlock over 1400 MHz. Still performance is going to be better than the 780 Ti. And these are on pre-release drivers. People need to stop being so butthurt that it is going to beat the Ti


It's nice to see it beat the Ti's (for the most part and as of now) ... but I'm most stoked that I can buy two and drop them straight in to my current system using the same 850watt power supply that I've been using with my dual 670's for the past year and a half ...

I was considering 780 ti's but that would have required a new power supply ...

Love LOVE the low power usage of these new cards!


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Huh Chrome translates perfectly fine for me..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> +1 Lol


Battlefield 4 translated by chrome is Boyfriend 4...
page 5, 1st paragraph.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Hardly, every one of the other cards on the chart are listing their correct boost clocks which the benchmark / game ran them at. The TI is listed to be at 875, which would lead you to believe when reading the charts that the card was actually running at 875.
> 
> EDIT: nice mod..


Boost clock on the 980 is 1216, which isn't on the PCPop chart anywhere. They are both showing the base clock. The only card showing "boost clocks" are the 290 and 290X.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Battlefield 4 translated by chrome is Boyfriend 4...


Pat Benatar likes this. Also dat Game Show savior disaster tho...


----------



## DrexelDragon

Let's just wait until the official sites we know and love put out their reviews and then we can whine and scream about whatever we want. Until then, grains of salt everywhere.


----------



## mingocr83

Funny reading all these comments regarding 680 vs 980, 780 vs 980 not being matched, 780ti should be/ has has to be faster clock for clock...etc...at the end of the day all these arguments reflect the fact we are going to get shafted again with Maxwell and some don't accept this. The only advantage though is that we know what's going to happen next. Bet all those folks with 780ti's will gladly buy the 980ti's when they get released...and won't argue anything...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> If I had 1300mhz 780 tis, there would be no way I'd be upgrading to these, but they should be a noticeable jump over my 1202mhz regular 780s, hopefully


Yeah, 1300mhz on a 780 ti is a huge oc.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Right, as long as you are comparing base vs base and boost vs boost clocks, that's all that matters. So far we are left with barely single digit performance gains, 1GB more VRAM over regular 780Ti, little lesser price and power usage. Not exactly what I'd call impressive after all these years of Kepler rehashing.


Yeah, I'm considering this Nvidia's prelude to something bigger. When, is the question.


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Boost clock on the 980 is 1216, which isn't on the PCPop chart anywhere. They are both showing the base clock. The only card showing "boost clocks" are the 290 and 290X.


Though I hate referencing it, look at the leaked stuff WCCF put up for a release day leak should be credible, its clearly a review and it is what most people were referencing before that chinese site came up.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> Battlefield 4 translated by chrome is Boyfriend 4...
> page 5, 1st paragraph.


Lol. You haven't heard of that new game?


----------



## kingduqc

I read trough 7 pages of broken English trough a trenslator.

Seems like Nvidia implemented nice features. They seem to have implemented a downsampling methode. Kinda neet.

http://www.pcpop.com/doc/1/1040/1040206_4.shtml


----------



## pompss

I think i will stick with my gtx 780 ti hof v20 for a while.
Gtx 980... Not impressed. But the gtx 970 its really good deal if the price is $340


----------



## XT-107

980 has almost 2x the performance of 680 , so mebe gm210 ( titty y / 1080pi/ 980ti whatever







) will be 2x of gk110 ? .


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Funny reading all these comments regarding 680 vs 980, 780 vs 980 not being matched, 780ti should be/ has has to be faster clock for clock...etc...at the end of the day all these arguments reflect the fact we are going to get shafted again with Maxwell and some don't accept this. The only advantage though is that we know what's going to happen next. Bet all those folks with 780ti's will gladly buy the 980ti's when they get released...and won't argue anything...


LOLOL how are we being shafted??? God these people that adopted 780's and 780Ti's are killing me. You have the HIGH end keplars at the end of their matured life cycle and this new card is cheaper and performs better. It is on drivers that will only get better and if all other rumors from the past 2 days line up as perfectly as these have will overclock so much better than keplar (1500-1700MHz). You are the ones that are trying to not accept it. You just want to justify your purchases and nothing more.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> I read trough 7 pages of broken English trough a trenslator.


For everyone who doesn't know what irony is:

sorry - couldn't resist


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I think i will stick with mt gtx 780 ti hof v20 for a while.
> Gtx 980 Not impressed. But the gtx 970 its really good deal if the price is $340


Same thoughts as you! I'll hold onto my 780ti till the card is out of warranty, by then who knows what insanity will be out. The 970 is aggressive if that pricing is true, almost too aggressive given the current market. If my step-up pans out I'll get the 970 to play around with in my old c2q system.


----------



## BenJaminJr

LOL @ people comparing a 980 non ti, to a 780ti.

Wait till the 980ti comes out? Oh wait..this is OCN


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> LOLOL how are we being shafted??? God these people that adopted 780's and 780Ti's are killing me. You have the HIGH end keplars at the end of their matured life cycle and this new card is cheaper and performs better. It is on drivers that will only get better and if all other rumors from the past 2 days line up as perfectly as these have will overclock so much better than keplar (1500-1700MHz). You are the ones that are trying to not accept it. You just want to justify your purchases and nothing more.


What I meant by being shafted is... to again shell out cash for the video cards. Perhaps they just made a 780TI SLI, and now are regreting of their decisión

I have a 780 SC from EVGA...but I will gladly pay for a 980 SLI now...when my card was released was almost 750 bucks..


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> LOL @ people comparing a 980 non ti, to a 780ti.
> 
> Wait till the 980ti comes out? Oh wait..this is OCN


lol @ assuming there will be a 980 ti. a x80 ti part is the exception, not the rule. is this the longest ever review thread without a single review posted?


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> lol @ assuming there will be a 980 ti. a x80 ti part is the exception, not the rule. is this the longest ever review thread without a single review posted?


Do they have to be in english?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> LOLOL how are we being shafted??? God these people that adopted 780's and 780Ti's are killing me. You have the HIGH end keplars at the end of their matured life cycle and this new card is cheaper and performs better. It is on drivers that will only get better and if all other rumors from the past 2 days line up as perfectly as these have will overclock so much better than keplar (1500-1700MHz). You are the ones that are trying to not accept it. You just want to justify your purchases and nothing more.


He just said he'll be buying a 980ti or whatever the name scheme will be, i will be doing the same. Not a matter of justifying the purchase of the 780ti, they should be releasing something by q1 2015. Hopefully its worth the wait thats all. If the 980 performs this well then the 980ti or titan 2 or whatever will blow everything else away ( fingers crossed).


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> What I meant by being shafted is... to again shell out cash for the video cards. Perhaps they just made a 780TI SLI, and now are regreting of their decisión
> 
> I have a 780 SC from EVGA...but I will gladly pay for a 980 SLI now...when my card was released was almost 750 bucks..


I highly doubt that somebody will say he was shafted if he is upgrading his gpu every generation.
For the rest of us 970 is extremely good deal performance/price.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

I really don't understand the mindset that Nvidia is doing wrong by advancing too fast. It would be far worse to stifle their own growth just because people are crying that their video cards are outdated in a year. Newsflash people, it looks like the new 980 will easily beat the 780Ti for less money in just a years time. If that's a really big deal to you then maybe buying a $700 video card wasn't a good idea to begin with.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Yeah, I'm considering this Nvidia's prelude to something bigger. When, is the question.


When is probably simple. When AMD is ready and decides to drop their own stuff that beats these new cards.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> lol @ assuming there will be a 980 ti. a x80 ti part is the exception, not the rule. is this the longest ever review thread without a single review posted?


Seem pretty obvious as their naming convention has stayed the same for how long?

But i'm not into these debates, so carry on.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Soo....would NCIX usually have these day 1?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> LOL @ people comparing a 980 non ti, to a 780ti.
> 
> Wait till the 980ti comes out? Oh wait..this is OCN


yeah waiting until somewhere next year


----------



## Artikbot

15% than 290X... only? I am not really impressed to be honest.

However, the fact that it does that with 300 cores less than a GTX780 makes it more interesting.


----------



## tajoh111

AMDs marketing program is going to consist of Faked leaks I have a feeling.

They have no cards to counter this with.

And fiji if the performance/watt holds is going to get beat by gm100. AMD better get their performance per watt up soon, otherwise we are going to get cooler leaks next time with phase change coolers


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> If my step-up pans out I'll get the 970 to play around with in my old c2q system.


Yes, choke it down with a crappy cpu.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> yeah waiting unitl somewhere next year


Hopefully sooner than later


----------



## MunneY

I have found the GTX 780 Ti for you guys looking to pick on up for cheap!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Frequency-GTX780TI-Public-Version-DDR5-1G-Game-Graphics-1048M-for-DirectX-11-/331282078617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21f35b99


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Seem pretty obvious as their naming convention has stayed the same for how long?
> 
> But i'm not into these debates, so carry on.


Its stayed the same for 1 generation if you are referring to the flagship Ti models. Wow I don't know what to do. Do I buy two 970's or a 980 with hopes of throwing another in my rig later?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> 15% than 290X... only? I am not really impressed to be honest.
> 
> However, the fact that it does that with 300 cores less than a GTX780 makes it more interesting.


How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Seem pretty obvious as their naming convention has stayed the same for how long?
> 
> But i'm not into these debates, so carry on.


ti" has popped up on mid range cards maybe 4 times since the 90's, but on the high end we've had one. didn't see a 680 ti or 580 ti or 480 ti or 280/285 ti or... you get the picture I'm sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.


well this is expected with new generations of hardware (not just new gen names on the same old chips). it's called progress and at least one gpu company hasn't forgotten about it.


----------



## VSG

Can't wait for all the "performance/watt" graphs to come out now. AMD instead prefers "performance/cost"


----------



## CaliLife17

Honestly if there are 980 KPE, I might bite and buy 2. Have very much enjoyed my time with the 780 Ti KPE cards.

There is no guarantee that big Maxwell will be a Ti variant. Who says Nvidia wont do what they did with Kepler, and save the GM200 for the 1000 series.

So why wait a year for the next one, when i can enjoy these for a year (If they prove to be better then my KPE)


----------



## nemm

That is a huge difference in price, so possible options I have to make

2x980
3x970
2x970 + swift

hmm, what to do?

Anyone know about water block availability from get go?


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I have found the GTX 780 Ti for you guys looking to pick on up for cheap!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Frequency-GTX780TI-Public-Version-DDR5-1G-Game-Graphics-1048M-for-DirectX-11-/331282078617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21f35b99


dat box cover is amazing tho


----------



## szeged

is anything worth looking for out yet or should i go back to being bored.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is anything worth looking for out yet or should i go back to being bored.


In less than 5 hours all the major sites will have reviews up.


----------



## Gorea

So new products that have better performance means people with older products got "shafted"???


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Right, as long as you are comparing base vs base and boost vs boost clocks, that's all that matters. So far we are left with barely single digit performance gains, 1GB more VRAM over regular 780Ti, little lesser price and power usage. Not exactly what I'd call impressive after all these years of Kepler rehashing.


10%+ better perf, $200+ less than a custom 780 ti was running, lower heat output, lower noise, lower power use (and better potential oc'ing), 1gb more VRAM.... it's a pretty impressive release for people not already sitting on 1400mhz 780 ti kingpin cards with water







(that cost $840-850 to boot).


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> So new products that have better performance means people with older products got "shafted"???


Yeah, I never understood this.

Those of you who bought 780 Ti at launch - did you really expect that they'd _never_ be replaced?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is anything worth looking for out yet or should i go back to being bored.


Looks like we might have to wait until the stream.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> So new products that have better performance means people with older products got "shafted"???


cant focus on anything you said... just watching your avatar


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> 15% than 290X... only? I am not really impressed to be honest.
> 
> However, the fact that it does that with 300 cores less than a GTX780 makes it more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry I didn't look at the pricing. I was comparing them to the previous core, and it is indeed a very hefty performance increase per core. The pricing is icing on the cake.

Perhaps not too impressive from the raw performance side, but these new cores are indeed a very good improvement in performance per core, as I said.

Will be interesting to see how the GCN3 GPUs stack up though, seeing how AMD has also worked on the efficiency side of things (and good thing they do, Hawaii is a freaking blast furnace).


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yeah, I never understood this.
> 
> Those of you who bought 780 Ti at launch - did you really expect that they'd _never_ be replaced?


Some have certainly acted that way around here.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I have found the GTX 780 Ti for you guys looking to pick on up for cheap!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Frequency-GTX780TI-Public-Version-DDR5-1G-Game-Graphics-1048M-for-DirectX-11-/331282078617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d21f35b99


So legit

WINDOWS 2003 SUPPORT!!


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Its stayed the same for 1 generation if you are referring to the flagship Ti models. Wow I don't know what to do. Do I buy two 970's or a 980 with hopes of throwing another in my rig later?


The single 980 now, then add another in 3months is more financially efficient over time.

Best way to upgrade IMHO, incrementally. Always stay current and have new goodies coming in every month.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.










Drools


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> So legit
> 
> WINDOWS 2003 SUPPORT!!


dat 800 core clock and 1gb of vram got me going.


----------



## tango bango

What are some of the quantity's some of these retailers will be getting? Like newegg? 500, 5000?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Oh, sorry I didn't look at the pricing. I was comparing them to the previous core, and it is indeed a very hefty performance increase per core. The pricing is icing on the cake.
> 
> Perhaps not too impressive from the raw performance side, but these new cores are indeed a very good improvement in performance per core, as I said.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the GCN3 GPUs stack up though, seeing how AMD has also worked on the efficiency side of things (and good thing they do, Hawaii is a freaking blast furnace).


Yeah but then again I doubt anyone who actually half knows what he/she is talking about was expecting huge performance leaps from GM204 when compared to maxed out GK110.

As I've said for me this is about the tech (and maybe the good pricing precedent compared to what people were suggesting) and the upcoming GM200 core based on this same tech.


----------



## Xeio

Do we know for sure if the NDA actually lifts tonight? Or is that still speculation?


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Some have certainly acted that way around here.


I am keeping my 780TI the 980 is meh tbh, I will wait for Big die 20nm Maxwell


----------



## Gorea

This is looking to be another situation similar to 290 vs 290x, where it's better to go for a tiny bit less performance for hundreds less.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can't wait for all the "performance/watt" graphs to come out now. AMD instead prefers "performance/cost"


Same here my work rig is ON 10hrs/day I'm really looking forward to those efficiency numbers, is a 20% reduction from similar Kepler parts too much to hope for?

...


----------



## ILLmatik94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.


Instant buy for me, especially after anticipating $399 for it.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> For everyone who doesn't know what irony is:
> 
> sorry - couldn't resist


Heehee


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> As I've said for me this is about the tech (and maybe the good pricing precedent compared to what people were suggesting) and the upcoming GM200 core based on this same tech.


Will most definitely be an interesting part, absolutely no doubt about it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> This is looking to be another situation similar to 290 vs 290x, where it's better to go for a tiny bit less performance for hundreds less.


we dont know if its less performance yet or not.

If comparing stock clock reviews (lol stock clocks @ overclock.net, thats starting to sound like the people in the 290x threads.)

then yeah its not that great whatever.

we dont know how maxwell overclocks yet though. 1600mhz on water could be average, or 1400mhz, or 2000mhz, we dont know yet.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> You are the ones that are trying to not accept it. You just want to justify your purchases and nothing more.


Do you see me arguing about the videocards constantly like some of the folks here are doing...is a constant battle of specs and performance on the forum justifying the investment they did and now it's obsolete... At the end we are going to end up paying...


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> This is looking to be another situation similar to 290 vs 290x, where it's better to go for a tiny bit less performance for hundreds less.


From performance standpoint, yes.

However, if you are concerned with efficiency, Maxwell is quite remarkable.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> cant focus on anything you said... just watching your avatar


Seriously...


----------



## denman

I have a EVGA 670 FTW right now. I've been waiting for the 900 series to upgrade. I really want to get the 980, but the price on the 970 is just unreal to me and is making me sway to SLI 970 maybe. A side thought though really makes me want to wait till Q1 2015 and see what crazy 980 exceptions are created, and upgrade then.

Might just upgrade my MOBO + CPU now and hold off on the GPU upgrade till later in the GM200 life cycle.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> we dont know if its less performance yet or not.
> 
> If comparing stock clock reviews (lol stock clocks @ overclock.net, thats starting to sound like the people in the 290x threads.)
> 
> then yeah its not that great whatever.
> 
> we dont know how maxwell overclocks yet though. 1600mhz on water could be average, or 1400mhz, or 2000mhz, we dont know yet.


People are really expecting 1600MHz on this card? If so i am buying one just for the heck of it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People are really expecting 1600MHz on this card? If so i am buying one just for the heck of it.


im just saying its possible, people keep going around going " wah maxwell is dissapointing" yet they only see stock runs. maxwell could hit 2000mhz on air with ease, we wont know till we get them in our hands.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People are really expecting 1600MHz on this card? If so i am buying one just for the heck of it.


The review article had the boost clock at 1435 MHz after the overclock, and that was on air...I would say it's definitely possible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> The review article had the boost clock at 1435 MHz after the overclock, and that was on air...I would say it's definitely possible.


Makes me thing how fast these cards could get if they had 780 Ti + Memory Bandwidth.


----------



## Olivon

http://www.cowcotland.com/mobile/articles1724/

  

Thanks to Seb6440 for the tip !


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Makes me thing how fast these cards could get if they had 780 Ti + Memory Bandwidth.


Yeah.. think about if it had a full 2800 cores LOL.


----------



## B!0HaZard

So when are we getting the high-end cards? Although I know that 15% better performance than 290X at 175 W is ridiculous, the performance gap is really small for a new generation's flagship. They could make an awesome dual-GPU card with this. GTX 990 with 100% more performance than a 290X at 300 W?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People are really expecting 1600MHz on this card? If so i am buying one just for the heck of it.


If the 1212mV locked cards are getting ~1450+ in reviewer hands you can be sure that 1600MHz is possible with voltage even on water/air.

The question is, do you have to hardmod for that voltage.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 10%+ better perf, $200+ less than a custom 780 ti was running, lower heat output, lower noise, lower power use (and better potential oc'ing), 1gb more VRAM.... it's a pretty impressive release for people not already sitting on 1400mhz 780 ti kingpin cards with water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that cost $840-850 to boot).


Don't forget, the brand new smell of a card, new architecture and the Titan Z colored fins I think.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I'm going to leave for a few hours, I don't even want to imagine the backlog I'll have to read when I come back (before the event starts).
> 
> 
> 
> It already started.
Click to expand...

No it hasn't:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penal Stingray*
> 
> Nvidia adjust price to 549 for gtx 980
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35793-nvidia-adjusted-launch-price-of-gtx-980-and-gtx-970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> From the chinese review:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Reason not to buy: GTX980 / 970 core area is relatively small, mature manufacturing processes, capacity should not be a problem, the cost should be lower. Although the official price GTX980 549 dollars , the dollar GTX970 329 fairly kind, but said GTX780, GTX770 will be discontinued, inventory liquidation, when there will be a larger price cuts, while GTX760 price dropped to $ 219 ......
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/1/1040/1040206_26.shtml
> 
> So I guess $549 and $329 are official now.
Click to expand...

That makes more sense. The GTX 970 costing half (reference) or close to it (third party models) compared to the GTX 980 didn't add up. Still, the reference model should be at $499 with third party models at $530-$549.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> If the 1212mV locked cards are getting ~1450+ in reviewer hands you can be sure that 1600MHz is possible with voltage even on water/air.
> 
> The question is, do you have to hardmod for that voltage.


probably, but i wont be getting a reference card this time around lol, ill pick up the first non reference i can from asus msi or evga. dcu2/classified/lightning.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Yeah, I never understood this.
> 
> Those of you who bought 780 Ti at launch - did you really expect that they'd _never_ be replaced?


Of course not! And, Nvidia would like to have a word with you, please report in immediately








As Nvidia itself is positioning this card as a replacement for 680 in comparison marketing materials (from what I heard here) and not the 780, or 780 TI.

The point being those who bought GK110s were/are expecting to replace these with something much, much better. At least, I am... Lol


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im just saying its possible, people keep going around going " wah maxwell is dissapointing" yet they only see stock runs. maxwell could hit 2000mhz on air with ease, we wont know till we get them in our hands.


Exactly. Not to mention that its a 165W TDP card, compared to the 250W TDP 780 Ti, and it looks like they're using the same cooler.

I expect to see great overclocks on reference cards using stock coolers, and just plain silly overclocks on non-reference cards with custom coolers, without even beginning to mention the possibilities of putting these cards under water...


----------



## Flames21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> So new products that have better performance means people with older products got "shafted"???


That seems to be the new sentiment for some reason. According to many around here, I got shafted because I bought a 680, which was GK104 and not GK110. When the 700 series came out, everyone was up in arms, saying 600 series adopters got shafted into paying top dollar for a GPU that got replaced by the full version of the chip. The thing is, I upgraded to my 680 (started with one, got the second one from someone here on OCN. Thankfully it was able to match the OC of my first one) from CrossFire'd Radeon 4870's. Those things were quite long in the tooth at that point, and I really needed an upgrade. Given the performance increase, my $600 was well spent in my opinion.

Now, apparently 700 series adopters are getting shafted because the 900 series matches their performance for a lower cost and better performance/watt. Still, if you actually look at the time frame between generations, if you picked one up at or near launch, I'd say you got your money's worth. Also, just because a new generation came out doesn't mean your current card immediately starts to suck. Hell, I was gonna pick up a 980, but I started thinking about it and realized it'd be more of a side grade from my SLI 680's. I'm willing to bet I can probably run these until big Maxwell shows up, and probably a generation longer if I start lowering graphical settings a bit. Considering they're over 2 years old, and will likely hit 3 by the time big Maxwell shows up, I'd be loathe to say I got shafted.

New cards are going to continue rolling out. You basically have, at best, a year between generations. It's been that way for quite some time. Not sure why a new card being released suddenly devalues the one you already own.

Now if you just bought a 780 (Ti) a couple of months ago, yeah I can see why you might be a bit miffed. But that's just poor timing, not some conspiracy by Nvidia.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> So when are we getting the high-end cards? Although I know that 15% better performance than 290X at 175 W is ridiculous, the performance gap is really small for a new generation's flagship. *They could make an awesome dual-GPU card with this*. GTX 990 with 100% more performance than a 290X at 300 W?


Now that I would drop cash for!


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> So when are we getting the high-end cards?


I would guess in 6 to 9 months.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Amazon order placed for 2x GTX 970 superclock acx 2.0, but... they were priced @ $470? Guess I will get an adjustment after...... overnight shipping will have them in my hands tomorrow now already on prepping for shipment.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So GTX680/GTX980 are like Z97 Platform and GTX780/High End Maxwell are X99 ?


----------



## szeged

980 is up in stock at amazon

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1411072810&sr=8-16&keywords=gtx+980


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So GTX680/GTX980 are like Z97 Platform and GTX780/High End Maxwell are X99 ?


That's a weak comparison.


----------



## DapperDan795

Curious, I see some of you guys fairly regularly in the water-cooling sub forums. Why would ya'll want non-ref cards? I thought only reference models had true full cover blocks.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> http://www.cowcotland.com/mobile/articles1724/


added to OP, and the graphs from there:


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 980 is up in stock at amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1411072810&sr=8-16&keywords=gtx+980


Is that price a misprint?


----------



## MunneY

Here are the EVGA 970s on Amazon

EVGA GTX 970 ACX Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0972-KR
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI647NE/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI647NE&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=UQWIUKMTX5IL72YZ

EVGA GTX 970 ACX SC Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0974-KR
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI64A7C/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NI64A7C&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20&linkId=BLOWRPV2DROU7XSZ


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> probably, but i wont be getting a reference card this time around lol, ill pick up the first non reference i can from asus msi or evga. dcu2/classified/lightning.


i'll be getting one for $300 reviewer card


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Is that price a misprint?


probably, at least i hope so rofl.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Amazon order placed for 2x GTX 970 superclock acx 2.0, but... they were priced @ $470? Is MSRP really going to adjust down? If so I will get an adjustment after...... overnight shipping would have them in my hands tomorrow now already on prepping for shipment.


Temporary high price for technical "pre-orders" since they are not officially released yet? /shrug


----------



## nyxagamemnon

lol $723 okay if it's like $699 then I'm going to lol.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Temporary high price for technical "pre-orders" since they are not officially released yet? /shrug


Kinda what I figured, I'll be calling for an adjustment after. My order is in "preparing for shipment" and was listed as in stock for delivery tomorrow







.

Quite excited.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Makes me thing how fast these cards could get if they had 780 Ti + *Memory Bandwidth*.


omg, not this again...


----------



## timma100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Amazon order placed for 2x GTX 970 superclock acx 2.0, but... they were priced @ $470? Guess I will get an adjustment after...... overnight shipping will have them in my hands tomorrow now already on prepping for shipment.


I hope you get an adjustment :|


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Kinda what I figured, I'll be calling for an adjustment after. My order is in "preparing for shipment" and was listed as in stock for delivery tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quite excited.


good luck lol let us know how it goes.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> omg, not this again...


yup.. still looking at your avatar


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Is that price a misprint?


No, just you're typical Amazon pre-order prices. They do this so they can cut the price and say it's "on sale". They did the same thing with Haswell-E, the prices started at 1199/699/499 and then were adjusted a few days later.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good luck lol let us know how it goes.


I've had that happen before and succeed.... + I can return it if they refuse and get a new order at the new price anyway







.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> yup.. still looking at your avatar


Randomly came across the picture on imgur around the same time I joined OCN and figured why not use it as an avatar since it's kind of cute.


----------



## Vaub

So, Cowcotland is saying 550 euros for the 980 and 320 euros for the 970 as the MSRP.
And they don't understand why the GTX 980 is priced that much









GTX 980 : http://www.cowcotland.com/mobile/articles1725/
GTX 970 : http://www.cowcotland.com/mobile/articles1724/

The thing I don't really like from those cards is the 1440p performance which is not that great compared to a 780/780 Ti or 290; at least it as a great power consumption








Tempting to go SLI to replace my 7970 which is not stellar @ 1440p...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I've had that happen before and succeed.... + I can return it if they refuse and get a new order at the new price anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


id order a reference card to overclock and test but if i ended up hating it, i just sent back like $2000 in stuff that wasnt working and i think theyll try to cut me off on returns lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hahaha, prices are where i thought they would be, unfortunately people like to dream. It's Nvidia we're talking about duh...


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Amazon order placed for 2x GTX 970 superclock acx 2.0, but... they were priced @ $470? Guess I will get an adjustment after...... overnight shipping will have them in my hands tomorrow now already on prepping for shipment.


Haha ill enjoy this seeing as you were the guy arguing with me about how these cards where basically being given away.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha, prices are where i thought they would be, unfortunately people like to dream. It's Nvidia we're talking about duh...


Reality check indeed!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id order a reference card to overclock and test but if i ended up hating it, i just sent back like $2000 in stuff that wasnt working and i think theyll try to cut me off on returns lol.


im wish i had money on my store card so I could just play with one... but then again, I dont have a bench setup so thats pointless LOL.


----------



## BiaBia

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphics-GV-N980D5-4GD-B/dp/B00NH2D2M6/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1411073467&sr=8-19&keywords=gtx980

For only $9999.99 lol Bargain


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphics-GV-N980D5-4GD-B/dp/B00NH2D2M6/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1411073467&sr=8-19&keywords=gtx980
> 
> For only $9999.99 lol Bargain


Muchhhhhhhh late sir


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Muchhhhhhhh late sir


Yeah I can't seem to keep up with the thread, stupid work getting in the way


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Haha ill enjoy this seeing as you were the guy arguing with me about how these cards where basically being given away.


Cool story but I have no risk







. Thanks for the "warm" wishes.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha, prices are where i thought they would be, unfortunately people like to dream. It's Nvidia we're talking about duh...


Quote:


> No, just you're typical Amazon pre-order prices. They do this so they can cut the price and say it's "on sale". They did the same thing with Haswell-E, the prices started at 1199/699/499 and then were adjusted a few days later.


Eat crow much?


----------



## iamhollywood5

Releasing a card that's 10-15% faster and $150 cheaper than the current flagship.

So this is what it feels like to be an Nvidia flagship owner. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise as they did the same thing with Titan owners and 780 owners. Not good for brand loyalty.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha, prices are where i thought they would be, unfortunately people like to dream. It's Nvidia we're talking about duh...


Those prices are not definite. Yunbenny....


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Releasing a card that's 10-15% faster and $150 cheaper than the current flagship.
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be an Nvidia flagship owner. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise as they did the same thing with Titan owners and 780 owners. Not good for brand loyalty.


Yes NVIDIA should stop innovating and improving their products so people who bought them feel better about themselves two years later. Because you know, this is totally how technology works. Well I guess if you're an AMD fanboy it is.


----------



## chuuurles

have their been any BF4 benchmarks posted yet?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha, prices are where i thought they would be, unfortunately people like to dream. It's Nvidia we're talking about duh...


They arent where they thought you'd be... They have been proved to be at 329 and 549.

This is just a placeholder price on a pre-order.


----------



## brandonb21

so is the 970 not 399$ ? according to amazon anyways


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Releasing a card that's 10-15% faster and $150 cheaper than the current flagship.
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be an Nvidia flagship owner. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise as they did the same thing with Titan owners and 780 owners. Not good for brand loyalty.


This makes no sense.

It's been around 10 months since the 780Ti launched and between the 780Ti and Titan there was also around the same amount of months. Back in the good old days you saw much bigger performance and price/perf changed in smaller time spans.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Question Does the 980 Support 4 Way SLI?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Question Does the 980 Support 4 Way SLI?


One would assume so. The better question is if the 970 will.


----------



## waylo88

So the 970 is $330 and the $454 price on Amazon is just a placeholder? I'm super tempted to order, but not if they're going to charge more than $100 over MSRP.


----------



## Jaren1

So it would be a no brainer to trade my 6gb 780 straight across for a 980 through EVGA Step up yeah? Thoughts?
Assuming it is $550


----------



## szeged

man i wish the reference pcb was better, the reference cooler is such a sexy beast. id totes mcgoats buy a reference if it wasnt greenlighted.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> So it would be a no brainer to trade my 6gb 780 straight across for a 980 through EVGA Step up yeah? Thoughts?


Definite no-brainer.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So the 970 is $330 and the $454 price on Amazon is just a placeholder? I'm super tempted to order, but not if they're going to charge more than $100 over MSRP.


In a few hours/days Amazon will slash the pricing to the real MSRP (potentially a bit higher, Amazon on some GPUs charge more than other retailers for no real reason..) and say they are "on sale".


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Yeah I can't seem to keep up with the thread, stupid work getting in the way


Don't beat yourself up it posts like a chat room.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So the 970 is $330 and the $454 price on Amazon is just a placeholder? I'm super tempted to order, but not if they're going to charge more than $100 over MSRP.


Amazon usually refunds the price difference if you ask them within seven days of the order.

Hopefully those prices aren't correct.


----------



## lilchronic

$723.95 ???
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411074039&sr=8-1&keywords=%22gtx+980%22


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Cool story but I have no risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the "warm" wishes.


You have your 30-day window, no risk at all.

I just hope the Amazon prices drop by the weekend.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> That is a huge difference in price, so possible options I have to make
> 
> 2x980
> 3x970
> 2x970 + swift
> 
> hmm, what to do?
> 
> Anyone know about water block availability from get go?


I'm interested in this too, been working on a new X99 build with custom water cooling and I don't want to wait much longer.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Amazon usually refunds the price difference if you ask them within seven days of the order.
> 
> Hopefully those prices aren't correct.


Exactly, especially since it should be adjusted within hours anyway







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> You have your 30-day window, no risk at all.
> 
> I just hope the Amazon prices drop by the weekend.










Yar. Absolute worst case, I order another pair and return this one, but I've had this exact scenario occur in the past and they had no issue with simply refunding the difference







.


----------



## xP_0nex

If price is $330, back to the green team!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

i got a friend that wants my acx 3gb 780sc for $400... he is stuck on the 780 for some reason. Should I sell it and get a 970 and save some money? they are about the same speed wise right?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Releasing a card that's 10-15% faster and $150 cheaper than the current flagship.
> 
> So this is what it feels like to be an Nvidia flagship owner. I guess it shouldn't be a surprise as they did the same thing with Titan owners and 780 owners. Not good for brand loyalty.


this logic (and it's very generous to call it that) is stupid among a bunch of other tasteless words I could use to describe it. when did people start crying over progress? here's what it looks like:

"I tell you Nvidia!! if you release a card with a +200mm^2 die size and is faster than the 980 I'm gonna poop my pants!! how dare you make a card that's faster than your year old flagship, which in turn is based on your biggest part running on your 3 year old architecture!! madness!!. we want the 980 to be slower than the 780ti so some of can feel better about the purchase we've been enjoying for months!!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> This makes no sense.
> 
> It's been around 10 months since the 780Ti launched and between the 780Ti and Titan there was also around the same amount of months. Back in the good old days you saw much bigger performance and price/perf changed in smaller time spans.


some people complaining today would have seized up if they saw how mid range typically matched high end as little as a year later and how the 8800 increase performance 100% from it's predecessor.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So the 970 is $330 and the $454 price on Amazon is just a placeholder? I'm super tempted to order, but not if they're going to charge more than $100 over MSRP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> $723.95 ???
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411074039&sr=8-1&keywords=%22gtx+980%22


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.


I honestly think the 970 is the real star.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> i got a friend that wants my acx 3gb 780sc for $400... he is stuck on the 780 for some reason. Should I sell it and get a 970 and save some money? they are about the same speed wise right?


The 970 is about 10% faster based on what we have seen so far.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> man i wish the reference pcb was better, the reference cooler is such a sexy beast. id totes mcgoats buy a reference if it wasnt greenlighted.


Wouldn't one want reference for water blocks? I see you in the water cooling stuff a lot so I figured I would ask.


----------



## ChronoBodi

These are the GM104s, right?

I'm just curious if there's any clue to any info regarding the GM200s, the big Maxwell types. Anything on these?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> These are the GM104s, right?
> 
> I'm just curious if there's any clue to any info regarding the GM200s, the big Maxwell types. Anything on these?


GM204.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*


You do realize reviews already are out saying $329 970, and $549 980, right? Your trolling is just silly at this point







.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Amazon usually refunds the price difference if you ask them within seven days of the order.
> 
> Hopefully those prices aren't correct.


So if I bite the bullet on $450 and they lower the price sometime this weekend, I'll have no issues contacting them for a refund of the difference? Just trying to make sure as I dont want to pay $100 fore than MSRP and get shafted.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Wouldn't one want reference for water blocks? I see you in the water cooling stuff a lot so I figured I would ask.


if you want fast waterblocks then yeah, the non reference cards usually get waterblocks also, just later on. my 780ti kingpin is the farthest thing from reference you can get but it has a full cover waterblock.


----------



## JLMS2010

I just ordered a gtx 980 says it will be here tomorrow. Where are the EK blocks???


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this logic (and it's very generous to call it that) is stupid among a bunch of other tasteless words I could use to describe it. when did people start crying over progress? here's what it looks like:
> 
> "I tell you Nvidia!! if you release a card with a +200mm^2 die size and is faster than the 980 I'm gonna poop my pants!! how dare you make a card that's faster than your year old flagship, which in turn is based on your biggest part running on your 3 year old architecture!! madness!!. we want the 980 to be slower than the 780ti so some of can feel better about the purchase we've been enjoying for months!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people complaining today would have seized up if they saw how mid range typically matched high end a year later and how the 8800 increase performance 100% from it's predecessor.


LOL


----------



## Nemessss

not good


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So if I bite the bullet on $450 and they lower the price sometime this weekend, I'll have no issues contacting them for a refund of the difference? Just trying to make sure as I dont want to pay $100 fore than MSRP and get shafted.


You should be fine. Amazon customer service is amazing.


----------



## Wihglah

The 970 is such a bargain - makes the 980 look expensive.

How long does EK usually take to get blocks to market?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> How about the $329 GTX 970 that's almost as fast as a 290X (within a per cent or two, in some reviews beating it) but draws less power, has hdmi 2.0 etc.


That is pretty sweet. and by lower power draw, you mean almost half.









SLI with 970s with Haswell-E in mini-case w/ 600W PSU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> The 970 is such a bargain - makes the 980 look expensive.
> 
> How long does EK usually take to get blocks to market?


EK is normally the fastest because they do all their machining IN HOUSE.

They are also doing business with EVGA now, which oculd mean we see them even faster. A few weeks, maybe. Hell, I would believe that they are already churning them out due to the EVGA + EK = Bye Bye Switchtech alliance.


----------



## waylo88

Annnnd right as I go to order the card is no longer available. Ugh.


----------



## Nemessss

http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/1307/5160/original.jpg


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> 
> 
> not good


That's actually fantastic. A hugely-oc'd (basically the max you can hope for on air) $750+ 780 ti that generates tons of heat comparatively, with fully matured drivers, is only besting a GTX 970 oc (at potentially a moderate level even) by about 10% that costs only $329-349(non-ref)? Add in extremely better power efficiency and lower temperatures, driver improvements that will be coming just like kepler's did, and potentially further headroom, and that's an amazing level of performance at an amazing price.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is pretty sweet. and by lower power draw, you mean almost half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI with 970s with Haswell-E in mini-case w/ 600W PSU!
> EK is normally the fastest because they do all their machining IN HOUSE.
> 
> They are also doing business with EVGA now, which oculd mean we see them even faster. A few weeks, maybe.


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-0972-KR/dp/B00NI647NE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1411074718&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+970

970 @ 1400 matches my 290 @ 1100.


----------



## davea50

Amazon 970s are no longer available.


----------



## pompss

For $700 you get a gtx 780 ti classified and on ebay you get a kingpin.
makes no sense this price.Its To High .
Just to save 27 cent in electric bill.

Also you can get two 290x for 700 dollars on ebay sealed brand new in box


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Annnnd right as I go to order the card is no longer available. Ugh.


Oops... they realized their mistake.


----------



## ref

So if these cards already appear to be for sale (at least on Amazon) I assume it's safe to say we'll see them on other etailers soon?


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im just saying its possible, people keep going around going " wah maxwell is dissapointing" yet they only see stock runs. maxwell could hit 2000mhz on air with ease, we wont know till we get them in our hands.


Nvidia's Green Light program says hi


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So if I bite the bullet on $450 and they lower the price sometime this weekend, I'll have no issues contacting them for a refund of the difference? Just trying to make sure as I dont want to pay $100 fore than MSRP and get shafted.


Get a refund if the price drops on an item you bought on Amazon.

They should honor the refund if the price drops. You should just have to chat with them. Usually takes just a few minutes.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Annnnd right as I go to order the card is no longer available. Ugh.


Sorry to hear you missed it







. That's why I ordered without hesitation knowing amazon would have my back.









_________________________________
Quote:


> Preparing for Shipment
> 
> Guaranteed delivery by: Friday, September 19, 2014 by 3pm


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That is pretty sweet. and by lower power draw, you mean almost half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI with 970s with Haswell-E in mini-case w/ 600W PSU!
> EK is normally the fastest because they do all their machining IN HOUSE.
> 
> They are also doing business with EVGA now, which oculd mean we see them even faster. A few weeks, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-0972-KR/dp/B00NI647NE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1411074718&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+970
> 
> 970 @ 1400 matches my 290 @ 1100.
Click to expand...

Was there a price next to it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Nvidia's Green Light program says hi


missing the point.....AGAIN.

Im saying its could be possible for the cards to boost to 1600mhz+ on water with just 1.212v we simply dont know yet, so go back to falsely predicting the future with the others.

and yeah i wont be getting a reference card because of the greenlight crap. nvidia can suck it on that.


----------



## Redeemer




----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oops... they realized their mistake.


Not a mistake if they sold a few at a higher price.


----------



## staryoshi

Personally, I'm going to resist the urge to splurge for a couple of weeks and let the dust settle









I'm particularly interested in their compute capability - I'll be looking forward to some in depth analysis on that front.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> These are the GM104s, right?
> 
> I'm just curious if there's any clue to any info regarding the GM200s, the big Maxwell types. Anything on these?


There's a guy saying year end for GM200s but it is just a guy on the forum. I certainly wouldn't be upset if he turned out to be right though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Was there a price next to it?


$454


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Was there a price next to it?


there was. i think it was $549. Sold out. lol


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's why I ordered without hesitation knowing amazon would have my back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________


I hope they don't cancel it! I should have ordered one too!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> Wouldn't one want reference for water blocks? I see you in the water cooling stuff a lot so I figured I would ask.


Traditionally, non-reference boards are superior for all things overclocking, overvolting, etc. But, they rarely come out at the same time as reference cards and their waterblocks often come even later than the cards themselves. Reference on the other hand usually have waterblocks available at the same time as the GPU release, depending on the card of course. I would expect EK, Swiftech, XPSC, Aquacomputer, and others to have waterblocks available tomorrow or whenever these cards drop


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Not a mistake if they sold a few at a higher price.


It will get price adjusted anyway.... it was an accidental mistake on their part to have it be orderable







. Has happened before, will happen again. I have had the same thing occur in the past and gotten it adjusted to MSRP







.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Was there a price next to it?
> 
> 
> 
> $454
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Was there a price next to it?
> 
> 
> 
> there was. i think it was $549. Sold out. lol
Click to expand...

Damn, that's too much. WTB something lil cheaper with hdmi 2.0.


----------



## steel615

Does anyone know if HDMI 2.0 will be on these cards? I can't find a reliable answer.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I hope they don't cancel it! I should have ordered one too!


I should be good to go since it's already in "Preparing for Shipment" and doesn't show the "cancel" button but just "request a cancellation"








. I actually ordered two, as well. Thank you for the kind remark, and I hope it doesn't get cancelled either!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steel615*
> 
> Does anyone know if HDMI 2.0 will be on these cards? I can't find a reliable answer.


Yes.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Damn, that's too much. WTB something lil cheaper with hdmi 2.0.


just wait. it will drop. you might get charged egg style.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> There's a guy saying year end for GM200s but it is just a guy on the forum. I certainly wouldn't be upset if he turned out to be right though.


Would be awesome if there is GM200s by Christmas, aka, an excuse to get some nice fresh cards. These Titans lasted an eternity in GPU terms, though.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Seems like a lot of people are upset this thing is fast. Why? Isn't that what we all want? It kinda sucks to see a midrange part walk past our big thirsty dies but that's progress and we should all be happy about it. I want it fast so the next ones are faster I want it to embarrass AMD so they step it up. that's what's great about this industry so bring on GM204 and let it obliterate all these old GPUs and lets watch AMD do the same thing next year.


----------



## brandonb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I should be good to go since it's already in "Preparing for Shipment" and doesn't show the "cancel" button but just "request a cancellation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually ordered two, as well. Thank you for the kind remark, and I hope it doesn't get cancelled either!
> Yes.


lucky bugger. im still waiting for newegg.ca to post them


----------



## steel615

I jumped on the 980 on Amazon, Listed at $723.95 they better cut that back to retail once its announced!


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steel615*
> 
> Does anyone know if HDMI 2.0 will be on these cards? I can't find a reliable answer.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It will get price adjusted anyway.... it was an accidental mistake on their part to have it be orderable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Has happened before, will happen again. I have had the same thing occur in the past and gotten it adjusted to MSRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe they're hoping for a few people to not get their refunds for the adjusted price so they can "technically" not be considered scumbags??


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


this slide doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steel615*
> 
> I jumped on the 980 on Amazon, Listed at $723.95 they better cut that back to retail once its announced!


Same here, now working on my justifications to the wife lol


----------



## Tennobanzai

I hope they plan on keep the stock titan cooler around for awhile. I don't want to buy the 980/970 till later but I don't want to wait too late to the point where they discontinue it.


----------



## Descadent

dang i might have to return me two week old 780 ti classy while i still can to amazon


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Raul-7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you want fast waterblocks then yeah, the non reference cards usually get waterblocks also, just later on. my 780ti kingpin is the farthest thing from reference you can get but it has a full cover waterblock.


Yah, but with non-reference you're limited to one manufacturer [usually EK].


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*










i want one, glad i got rid of my kingpin while i did


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


And people thought I was crazy for thinking that power efficiency increases performance maximum in a power-limited environment...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-0972-KR/dp/B00NI647NE/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1411074718&sr=8-13&keywords=gtx+970
> 
> 970 @ 1400 matches my 290 @ 1100.


omg here we go......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> Yah, but with non-reference you're limited to one manufacturer [usually EK].


That hasn't been the case for some time now, but who cares? EK makes really good blocks.


----------



## Mykinius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and yeah i wont be getting a reference card because of the greenlight crap. nvidia can suck it on that.


Huh? I heard good things about the 700 series' reference coolers, and I was thinking about going reference this time because I've had trouble with coil whine with aftermarket coolers with 2 different 780s.

What's this greenlight stuff, and is it only a problem with reference coolers?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> omg here we go......


in Firestrike extreme at least.









send your 780 back to ebay.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> And people thought I was crazy for thinking that power efficiency increases performance maximum in a power-limited environment...


Don't declare victory yet, I doubt Gibbo is used to OCing his cards like people on OCN do. But still, OCing headroom should be at the very least perfectly fine.


----------



## krel

So serious question I'd really like to get some expert opinions on - I'm going to be using surround 2560x1600 monitors (7680x1600). Two 980's or three 970's?


----------



## routek

Nice one Gibbo

If the 970 is $330 I might even pick one up for OC fun. Just want to see the cuda performance.

I really want the full Maxwell but that price is neat


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> send your 780 back to ebay.


Hahaha, I might.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> dang i might have to return me two week old 780 ti classy while i still can to amazon


Doooooo eeeeeet!









That thing is broken...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Doooooo eeeeeet!


^this.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I hope they plan on keep the stock titan cooler around for awhile. I don't want to buy the 980/970 till later but I don't want to wait too late to the point where they discontinue it.


I know right! The 770 had the Titan cooler for a while then EVGA stop selling them over supply shortage reason.

I'm eyeing on the 970 just because I want to sandwich 3 of those metallic beauties in my case :3 Hopefully the price is right to warrant the move out of my 680s or the wait continues.


----------



## Descadent

i am seriously thinking about returning the 780ti as i need two more swifts and need the multi dp inputs but debating if i should wait for 980 ti's since i have to buy two at least for 7680x1440 144hz gsync


----------



## GoldenTiger

DONE!

"
Shipping now

Guaranteed delivery by: Friday, September 19, 2014 by 3pm"

Incoming pair of acx 2.0 GTX 970 evGA SC cards for SLI tomorrow.....







. Time to change a few fans around in my case tonight and I'll be good to go (well, I'll need to chat with amazon for a price adjustment but that shouldn't be too rough).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Stoked







.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Same here, now working on my justifications to the wife lol


ordered 2, I'm making the justification to the wife my having it delivered to work and not telling her about them


----------



## szeged

the evga 980 was taken off amazon lol.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Just called Micro Center and they aren't willing to confirm if they even have these ready for tomorrow. They're my only play unless I return my Ti's to them for a refund and wait for 980's in stock somewhere else. I really don't even know if it's worth it since CIV5 doesn't even use 60% of the GPU's power on max settings in 4K.


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I should be good to go since it's already in "Preparing for Shipment" and doesn't show the "cancel" button but just "request a cancellation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually ordered two, as well. Thank you for the kind remark, and I hope it doesn't get cancelled either!
> Yes.


thanks i ordered a card that i dont need b/c of you


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> thanks i ordered a card that i dont need b/c of you


Haha , well, enjoy?









/cheer


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> So serious question I'd really like to get some expert opinions on - I'm going to be using surround 2560x1600 monitors (7680x1600). Two 980's or three 970's?


Based on the scaling of SLI, I would say 2 980's with some generous overclocking, provided of course the 980's can overclock really well.

Tom's hardware did an article back in December 2013 comparing 3 760's in SLI, and 2 780's in SLI.



This result has been consistent for some time now; once you get up to 3-way SLI you really lose a lot of performance gains.

2-Way SLI has almost gotten to a 100% scaling value, (in certain games, but more are showing this trend) meaning you would actually get the performance of 2 video cards combined.


----------



## sugarhell

Come on i want a 970 itx version!!!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the evga 980 was taken off amazon lol.


my 2 are supposedly preparing for shipment....they better not cancel


----------



## skupples

can't really comment on functionality of Maxwell SLI scaling yet. At worst, its as good (bad) as Kepler, at best... well we just have to wait and see on that one. I'm not basing it off of test drivers.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the evga 980 was taken off amazon lol.


a friend of mine ordered one and say's it will be there tomorrow


----------



## brandon6199

Amazon took down the listing for the GTX 980.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1411072810&sr=8-16&keywords=gtx+980

*EDIT:* szeged beat me to it


----------



## Descadent

post the 980 links if yall see them pop up. i'm spamming amazon search just in case


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I already have pre-approval.
> 
> I had to perform a personal......service, to get permission.


if i order something expensive and i get the question " oh youre spending more money again?" i respond with " yeah...because im the one with the job that lets me spend how i want when i want, no go back to being quiet."


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the evga 980 was taken off amazon lol.


I hope they don't cancel my order. It says preparing for shipment.


----------



## kingduqc

Anyone got grab of the french article, it's now down and I only saw the 2 first pages.


----------



## GoldenTiger

A couple of eVGA pics I grabbed before the page I ordered from was taken down:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I hope they don't cancel my order. It says preparing for shipment.


yeah my buddy talked to them and they said (they sold out already but that I might of got the last one... I have to wait for an email later tonight to see if it ships out or not..)

....so who knows lolz


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if i order something expensive and i get the question " oh youre spending more money again?" i respond with " yeah...because im the one with the job that lets me spend how i want when i want, no go back to being quiet."


I keep trying that approach and I keep getting beat lol.

May have to sell this 780 and snag a 970 with intent to go sli in a mATX build. (After an itx build dont want to go big again).


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steel615*
> 
> I jumped on the 980 on Amazon, Listed at $723.95 they better cut that back to retail once its announced!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I should be good to go since it's already in "Preparing for Shipment" and doesn't show the "cancel" button but just "request a cancellation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually ordered two, as well. Thank you for the kind remark, and I hope it doesn't get cancelled either!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> ordered 2, I'm making the justification to the wife my having it delivered to work and not telling her about them


Hehe, look at all these suckers!







Who's gonna do the "970/980 owner's thread"? Mine is coming tomorrow too...


----------



## SoloCamo

All this hype.. if the 970 oc's well I may just swap my 290x for one.. if truly at the $300-$350. Figure I could get maybe 250-300 for the 290x and the power savings / less heat is enough justification especially since I can't crossfire my 290x on my current 850w psu safely with my 9590... Also, any clue on this Direct VR stuff?

Brother has a Oculus Rift DK2 to use... works fine so far with his 7970ghz so interested to see what nvidia can do to improve the experience.


----------



## ABeta

To you guys who managed to get an order in. Can you put up an item number? The page may be down but they might be able to take phone orders.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah my buddy talked to them and they said (they sold out already but that I might of got the last one... I have to wait for an email later tonight to see if it ships out or not..)
> 
> ....so who knows lolz


I'm keeping my fingers crossed! I paid the $3.99 for next day delivery. Lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

These are the most fun times in OCN when new cards come out. CPUs have been so boring lately.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

so do you guys think that evga will have 970s with the refrence cooler that is soo tits?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How can I leave 5 minutes ago and there's 2 more pages of posts here...wow....


----------



## VodevilX

Probably I'm gonna go with 970, cos 560ti my old friend it is time to say goodbye ^^
So my question is, based on the story so far:
With some general oc in mind (single gpu), which psu should i go with?
EVGA 600 BRONZE 600W or XFX TS Series 550W


----------



## Alatar

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4081356


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hehe, look at all these suckers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gonna do the "970/980 owner's thread"? Mine is coming tomorrow too...










Awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> To you guys who managed to get an order in. Can you put up an item number? The page may be down but they might be able to take phone orders.


Amazon doesn't take phone orders as far as I know, but the item # was B00NI64A7C for the evga gtx 970 sc, B00NI5DA2E for the ref. evga 980, and B00NH2D2M6 for the gigabyte ref. 980 if that helps you somehow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> so do you guys think that evga will have 970s with the refrence cooler that is soo tits?


Absolutely yes.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> To you guys who managed to get an order in. Can you put up an item number? The page may be down but they might be able to take phone orders.


This is all I see...

EVGA EVGA GTX980 SC Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2982-KR


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4081356


How does that compare to other cards? I only test stock 3DMark.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABeta*
> 
> To you guys who managed to get an order in. Can you put up an item number? The page may be down but they might be able to take phone orders.


There is no item number on my order page. There is link "EVGA GTX980 SC Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2982-KR" which leads to a dead page, the one I ordered originally from.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4081356


nice


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How does that compare to other cards? I only test stock 3DMark.


My personal record has a 7057 GPU score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672

with a 1440MHz Titan.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My personal record has a 7057 GPU score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672
> 
> with a 1440MHz Titan.


Thats super impressive then.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How does that compare to other cards? I only test stock 3DMark.


For reference, that GPU score of 6889 is very favorable... it is actually just about exactly the same as my old 6858 GPU score back when I had a set of 4gb GTX 670's in SLI running at a nice OC of 1228c/6900m for a few weeks late last year.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/963688


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How does that compare to other cards? I only test stock 3DMark.


~Top 100 valid scores for FireStrike Extreme


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Hehe, look at all these suckers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's gonna do the "970/980 owner's thread"? Mine is coming tomorrow too...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine is supposed to as well, as long as it doesn't get cancelled!


----------



## TMatzelle60

Do they only make a certain amount of reference coolers. i really want one from evga but idk if i will be able to get one this week


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4081356


Wow, thats quick. A 290x needs a pretty heavy overclock to touch that, and the 980 is probably running stock w/boost

reference: I got a 6480 once with a 1300mhz 290x http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg

edit: just realized the gpu score is in the 6800's, thats stratospheric


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4081356


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> My personal record has a 7057 GPU score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672
> 
> with a 1440MHz Titan.


780Ti classy GPU score 7241
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129541


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VodevilX*
> 
> Probably I'm gonna go with 970, cos 560ti my old friend it is time to say goodbye ^^
> So my question is, based on the story so far:
> With some general oc in mind (single gpu), which psu should i go with?
> EVGA 600 BRONZE 600W or XFX TS Series 550W


the xfx is better.


----------



## szeged

heres a old score from one of my 780tis before i sold it

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489

that was on water and i could have pushed harder, lets see how water 980s compare.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Mine is supposed to as well, as long as it doesn't get cancelled!


Awesome. Mine is also still in "preparing for shipping" status. Tiger's 970s were shipped already.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780Ti classy GPU score 7241
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129541


Thanks for that link!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Awesome. Mine is also still in "preparing for shipping" status. Tiger's 970s were shipped already.


Not shipped but it says "Shipping now". My credit card has been charged as well.


----------



## CrazyElf

Any word on whether or not there's going to be cards like the MSI Lightning series for the 980?

My big concerns for this card are:


Voltage lock on the Lightning and Kingpin - hopefully a way around that.
There could be a ~550mm^2 version that comes out in a couple of months.
A die shrink could come out next year, giving perhaps ~10% more performance or perhaps a 20nm ~550mm^2 version (unlikely as 20nm is a new process), in which case the performance will be quite a leap. This one is not likely as there may not be a 20nm HP process at TSMC.
AMD's speculative GPU - how powerful is it and how hot does it run? Could it give this thing, which is perhaps 15% faster than a 780Ti (5% with no OC), a run for its money until a 550mm^2 version comes out?
Otherwise it looks like a solid release, factoring in overclocking potential and like Kepler, a powerful buff from a performance:watt standpoint.

Without overclocking though, it's not much faster than the current generation of cards. That's a problem with Green Light and Nvidia's reference PCBs aren't too good. Gotta wait for third party cards.

Let's hope AMD's next generation are competitive too.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Do they only make a certain amount of reference coolers. i really want one from evga but idk if i will be able to get one this week


You can still buy reference 780's and 780 Ti's from EVGA, so you shouldn't have a problem finding a 980, as long as you get them before they sell out (sell out, as in initially at launch). They should eventually get more in stock if they do end up sold out.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not shipped but it says "Shipping now". My credit card has been charged as well.


I see, gotta go check my CC charge too, tnx for the tip.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> I see, gotta go check my CC charge too, tnx for the tip.


Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## NoDoz

3 970s or 2 980s hmmmm


----------



## wolfej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How does that compare to other cards? I only test stock 3DMark.


Looking through 3dMark's "Hall of Fame" this benchmark would be 88th. The clockspeed of the 780ti right above it was over 1200.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> 3 970s or 2 980s hmmmm


Three-way SLI can get a bit messy. Three 970's should be much cheaper, though.


----------



## szeged

how i see the 980 compared to the 780ti

titan vs 780, titan was faster clock for clock but the 780 could clock much higher and end up faster than the titan.


----------



## 180sxboosting

Please add review.

http://in.ign.com/nvidia-gtx-980/64915/review/nvidia-gtx-980-review


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *180sxboosting*
> 
> Please add review.
> 
> http://in.ign.com/nvidia-gtx-980/64915/review/nvidia-gtx-980-review


closed down that terrible review after reading this



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to stick with my 780s but new GPU launches are always exciting.


Same here. The 980 is actually better than I expected if those Videocardz benches are true.


----------



## NoDoz

So what's everyone guess on the percentage increase of 2 780s vs 2 980s?


----------



## szeged

DSR looks interesting, i may upgrade the gaming rig to maxwell cards just for that lol.


----------



## No Hands 55

So is there any knowledge if evga 970 is same ref heatsink with back and front plate like 980? And I hope to god those Amazon prices were wrong and you guys get refunded the difference. I wish new egg would set a release time.


----------



## ILLmatik94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> closed down that terrible review after reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


Can't handle the truth?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILLmatik94*
> 
> Can't handle the truth?


cant handle the " titan z has 12gb of ddr5 768 bit bus and 672 gbs."

try again though.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILLmatik94*
> 
> Can't handle the truth?


If that's the truth, then boy do you live in a messed up reality.


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I hope they don't cancel my order. It says preparing for shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah my buddy talked to them and they said (they sold out already but that I might of got the last one... I have to wait for an email later tonight to see if it ships out or not..)
> 
> ....so who knows lolz
Click to expand...

The EVGA 980 SC is still listed as "in stock", at least the one sitting in my cart is.

But I can't actually get to the item page anymore since it's vanished.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> closed down that terrible review after reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


Not sure if they are professional trolls or if they are truly that stupid. Their video game reviews are bad enough, but this is a new level of brain damage.

"you can't spell ignorant without ign"


----------



## ABeta

What I can't handle is not being able to order a pair of GTX 980s


----------



## ILLmatik94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant handle the " titan z has 12gb of ddr5 768 bit bus and 672 gbs."
> 
> try again though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> If that's the truth, then boy do you live in a messed up reality.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> So is there any knowledge if evga 970 is same ref heatsink with back and front plate like 980? And I hope to god those Amazon prices were wrong and you guys get refunded the difference. I wish new egg would set a release time.


I'm sure as hell won't be keeping mine for this price. It's more than I paid for 780 Ti ACX SC at launch. I only jumped on it because of amazon, no hassle given if you need to return.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Wow, thats quick. A 290x needs a pretty heavy overclock to touch that, and the 980 is probably running stock w/boost
> 
> reference: I got a 6480 once with a 1300mhz 290x http://i.imgur.com/vC2L7HM.jpg
> 
> edit: just realized the gpu score is in the 6800's, thats stratospheric


just for reference, my top 290x from last year @ 1359/1749 and did this: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1133097 > a 6973 gfx score. The 980 says its clocked at 1372/2000 though that should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> closed down that terrible review after reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


Terrible review. Revering to BF4 as a old game but Crysis and Metro are new.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> closed down that terrible review after reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


12gigs and 768bit bus lol

and my CPU is 20ghz, my rams are 9000

all I need now is an ebay advert and lay in wait


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> While this may not be enough to deter happy Titan Z owners, but the 980 is that something big you have been holding out for. Worth it.


Lol. Have to agree with szeged. I got a good laugh out of the last line of IGN's "review." Comparing a GTX 980 to a Titan Z? Since when does IGN know anything about desktop graphics cards?


----------



## majin662

Wait...ign covers more than destiny?

Most interested in the new memory compression techniques and learning more about DSR. Is it just down sampling turned on by default??


----------



## GoldenTiger

So who noticed this....?


















UE4 integration of PhysX FleX.... from the sound of it, software and hardware capabilities. This could potentially mean that all major UE4 based games will be able to use hardware PhysX and fall back on incapable hardware?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So who noticed this....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UE4 integration of PhysX FleX.... from the sound of it, software and hardware capabilities. This could potentially mean that all major UE4 based games will be able to use hardware PhysX and fall back on incapable hardware?


screw physx i want some fruit loops now.


----------



## Menta

IGN.

natural FAIL


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> screw physx i want some fruit loops now.


I thought the same thing actually, but I'm hungry. Just popped something into the microwave...

Another major thing people may have missed flipping through those slides







:





New MFAA technique for antialiasing with better quality and higher performance than MSAA? (Look specifically at the 980 vs 980 MFAA there).


----------



## ssgwright

when are these supposed to be available (sorry I'm lazy)


----------



## Daious

I love IGN review.

Cons of gtx 980
"Some more VRAM would be great."
Lol


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonb21*
> 
> lucky bugger. im still waiting for newegg.ca to post them


When the 780 Ti came out, ncix had it available before newegg.ca did.


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Not sure if they are professional trolls or if they are truly that stupid. Their video game reviews are bad enough, but this is a new level of brain damage.
> 
> "you can't spell ignorant without ign"


That quote is very apt

You guys won't believe me but I came up with that line 8-10 years ago on a gaming website. It's been overused but its still on point today

Think it was in relation to Yakuza, they made a boo boo like always


----------



## Stay Puft

Amazon better not fail on this launch like they did with Haswell E


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> when are these supposed to be available (sorry I'm lazy)


Likely 9pm Eastern (6pm Pacific) tonight or thereabouts. At worst, tomorrow morning.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Amazon better not fail on this launch like they did with Haswell E


How did they fail on the HW-E launch


----------



## Vaub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> closed down that terrible review after reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


Pff, that's nothing compared to the 1024bit bus of the 295X2
IGN has the technical insight we all need!

Anyone has seen a GTX970/980 on Canadian e-tailer yet?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> How did they fail on the HW-E launch


amazon failed big time on hwe launch because they gave me the worst chip imaginable









that ones actually on its way back to them now lol.


----------



## mboner1

So how much were people paying for the 980? I missed all the excitement.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> How did they fail on the HW-E launch


No decent motherboards or DDR4 on launch day


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So how much were people paying for the 980? I missed all the excitement.


amazon had it up for $729 rofl, msrp is $549 though, amazon took the page down because it wasnt supposed to be up yet.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 980 is up in stock at amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1411072810&sr=8-16&keywords=gtx+980


Was removed!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Was removed!


yep, amazon probably got flogged by nvidia and took it down.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, amazon probably got flogged by nvidia and took it down.


Indeed...I hope amazon gives the finger to Nvidia and sell these videocards tonight..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, amazon probably got flogged by nvidia and took it down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> amazon had it up for $729 rofl, msrp is $549 though, amazon took the page down because it wasnt supposed to be up yet.


They definitely got flogged by NVidia.


----------



## DrexelDragon

I still have them in my cart... I could checkout... lol


----------



## Timeofdoom

For once, in 6 years, I am now tempted to go "green team". I dont have an eyefinity setup anymore, so why not... (Yes, I would trade in my 79xx's for a single 980. They're hot and require a load of power.)
... but then again, I'm a student now and I'll have to be mindful with my money.

Play a good card AMD - if not enough to make me stay "red", then enough to lower the prices.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> No decent motherboards or DDR4 on launch day


pretty sure they had the x99 deluxe and corsair ram? True they didn't have all the boards, but noone did.


----------



## Stay Puft

Nda dropping at 9?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> pretty sure they had the x99 deluxe and corsair ram? True they didn't have all the boards, but noone did.


Not dumb enough to buy corsair memory


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Nda dropping at 9


est or pst?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Amazon better not fail on this launch like they did with Haswell E


Too late. They already posted 980 and 970 at $750 and $450


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Too late. They already posted 980 and 970 at $750 and $450


I'm not buying evga anyway. I want the 970 Gaming


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> est or pst?


I'd imagine Eastern, when the event starts.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Too late. They already posted 980 and 970 at $750 and $450


Placeholder pricing for items being entered into the system. Nice try.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not dumb enough to buy corsair memory


I actually did because I couldnt get the ripjaws in black.. paid a 20$ premium for the LPX and have managed to get 3000mhz with the same timings as the 2666. Not a premium IMHO... Dom plats are a different story


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Placeholder pricing for items being entered into the system. Nice try.


Calm down your edge m8.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Oh my, this thread certainly broke!

So have the prices been confirmed as $330 for the GeForce GTX 970 and $550 for the GeForce GTX 980? If so, that's incredibly disappointing for the latter (they'll want $599 for the next GXx04 chip at this rate... *sigh*). I wasn't expecting a price gap that big either way. The GeForce GTX 970 looks to be the real star then.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I thought the same thing actually, but I'm hungry. Just popped something into the microwave...


I hope it wasnt your cat!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Nda dropping at 9?


That would be great. I don't want to wait up all night just to be able to buy one.

Someone posted pictures of the 970 Gaming earlier. I think WhyCry said it is $350 and should be available at launch.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Calm down your edge m8.


No more edgy than your post...







.


----------



## JLMS2010

Did any of you all who got one through amazon get a tracking number yet?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> That would be great. I don't want to wait up all night just to be able to buy one.
> 
> Someone posted pictures of the 970 Gaming earlier. I think WhyCry said it is $350 and should be available at launch.


Agreed. I'll be picking up a 970 for my mini build as soon as they drop. Can't decide whether to go ref or aftermarket though. Ref means less heat in a small case, but the 970 seems like it puts out so little that aftermarket might be the way to go.


----------



## sew333

So finally Gtx 980 will be faster than 780 Ti or not?


----------



## Joa3d43

GTX 980 (and for that matter 970) clearly seem to reflect a good step-up in performance gains based purely on architecture, with solid power savings to boot. But even with (at time of writing) still thin benchmark reviews, all that really does is make me even more hungry for the big-die (lower 'nm' ie 20 nm ?) 980 Ti Classies or equivalent GK 210 (sorry if I got the nomenclature wrong for those)

...my current personal best at FSE w/ 780 Ti Classified is overall score of 7241 (7555 graphics)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






...anyone know when the 980 TIs are coming out (presumably after the Titan equivalents) ?


----------



## IronWill1991

GTX 970 at $330 is a great price. If the benchmarks show the decent performance boost over 670, I might buy it and sell 670. Twice the VRAM, better performance, and lower power usage are hard to pass it up.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No more edgy than your post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're so hopped up on anti-AMD mode today that you don't even realize my post was in reply to Amazon messed up their listing.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Agreed. I'll be picking up a 970 for my mini build as soon as they drop. Can't decide whether to go ref or aftermarket though. Ref means less heat in a small case, but the 970 seems like it puts out so little that aftermarket might be the way to go.


That depends on the case. My sons' have 560 ti's in SG05's and they whined like crazy under load until I put them under water. That case NEEDS a reference blower.


----------



## szeged

nda hasnt lifted yet and im already dreaming of the classified versions.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> GTX 970 at $330 is a great price. If the benchmarks show the decent performance boost over 670, I might buy it and sell 670. Twice the VRAM, better performance, and lower power usage are hard to pass it up.


Ditto. Grabbing a 970 to replace my 670. Should be a nice upgrade.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> amazon had it up for $729 rofl, msrp is $549 though, amazon took the page down because it wasnt supposed to be up yet.


Wow. Not good for aussies if that's the price, translates to $811, add on the $100 shafting tax and it's $899.. I hope it does really come out for $549 but even that is still stretching it for their mid range card... $649 over here no doubt. With very little performance increase and the recent price drop of the 780 and 780ti I think the 780 would still be the way to go for nvidia over here anyway.

Personally I would have preferred a more aggressive price given the performance, $499 US would have been nice, And If the price stays at the $729 and doesn't drop then that's ridiculous and nvidia have missed a big opportunity, although it seems people are happy to grab them for $729...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Agreed. I'll be picking up a 970 for my mini build as soon as they drop. Can't decide whether to go ref or aftermarket though. Ref means less heat in a small case, but the 970 seems like it puts out so little that aftermarket might be the way to go.


For a mini build reference is probably the way to go. Will probably be a bit cheaper, too.


----------



## Timeofdoom

For my fellow european friends: time to F5 this page: http://geizhals.at/?fs=980+gtx
(also: picture of a galaxy 980 aftermarket cooled on this page!)


----------



## Darius510

Awesome that they built supersampling right into the drivers. It was such a pain in the ass before, and a lot of newer games just aren't coming with good enough AA options. I'm limited to 1080p/60 on the projector so I need all the AA I can get.

So is $329 confirmed for 970? Is that for the aftermarket cooled ones or reference? Up until I heard that I figured I'd just get a 980, but the price/performance of 2x970 is way ahead of one 980. I don't recall that being the case with the 770/780s.


----------



## sew333

How much % Gtx 980 is faster than 780 Ti ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Wow. Not good for aussies if that's the price, translates to $811, add on the $100 shafting tax and it's $899.. I hope it does really come out for $549 but even that is still stretching it for their mid range card... $649 over here no doubt. With very little performance increase and the recent price drop of the 780 and 780ti I think the 780 would still be the way to go for nvidia over here anyway.
> 
> Personally I would have preferred a more aggressive price given the performance, $499 US would have been nice, And If the price stays at the $729 and doesn't drop then that's ridiculous and nvidia have missed a big opportunity, although it seems people are happy to grab them for $729...


i think that price was amazons usual pre order crap they do so they can post it for $550 later and say you are saving $200 even though $550 is the real msrp.

Aussies will probably see $600+ unfortunately, and yeah the msrp should have been $499 if they really wanted to drop a bomb on amd or people considering upgrading but not sure on the price.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> How much % Gtx 980 is faster than 780 Ti ?


At STOCK clocks for both, about 10-15%


----------



## Darius510

Speaking of which....these are probably going to be the same aftermarket coolers as the 7 series, right? Anyone know of a good comparison between them on the 7 series?


----------



## Raghar

Wow 80 pages in 12 hours.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think that price was amazons usual pre order crap they do so they can post it for $550 later and say you are saving $200 even though $550 is the real msrp.
> 
> Aussies will probably see $600+ unfortunately, and yeah the msrp should have been $499 if they really wanted to drop a bomb on amd or people considering upgrading but not sure on the price.


Yep, even though it's "only a midrange card" I would have switched out my 290 for a 980 if it had come in at $499 US , I mean it's still gonna be the fastest card available even if it is negligible. Even if it's $599 I will still consider it, are there still no reliable benchmarks out yet? I can't justify spending more than $600 on a card tho. What are we basing the fact that the real msrp is $549 on??


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> You're so hopped up on anti-AMD mode today that you don't even realize my post was in reply to Amazon messed up their listing.


That actually had nothing to do with AMD but rather annoyance with fud-mongering







.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> At STOCK clocks for both, about 10-15%


so about 2-5 fps difference, using higher clocks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> What are we basing the fact that the real msrp is $549 on??


Couple of leaked reviews.


----------



## MeanBruce

Two more hours and I'll finally own a high end graphics card, wooooooooot.

Oh happy day


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I still have them in my cart... I could checkout... lol


Not necessarily.


----------



## Raikozy

Guys I can't decide, should I get 970 or 980. IF 980 actually cost above 600 (I was expecting it to be around 500) then I am in a really big trouble. But in the other hand, I only do gpu upgrade every 3 years so I need to get the best one. And now don't even tell me to hold back because I just sold my gtx 570 and my PC is gpuless lol. Also does anyone know when will gpu be available to purchase after the launch date (with stable stock and avaialble in an actual store (not online)?


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Really liking what I hear about the 980, seems like a very refined card. Must admit, I'm a bit sad I ended up picking a 780 Ti a few weeks ago, but back then, we were in the middle of the Ocbober/November rumors, and I was looking for a good replacement to my dead 670, which took me by surprise. Still, what's done is done, 780 Ti is still a great card (even though mine doesn't overclock well), and I'll get some good use out of it before I seek an upgrade.


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Speaking of which....these are probably going to be the same aftermarket coolers as the 7 series, right? Anyone know of a good comparison between them on the 7 series?


couple companies announced new afternarket cooler like MSI Twin Frozr 5 and new EVGA AcX 2.0, I bet we will see more new cooler


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys I can't decide, should I get 970 or 980. IF 980 actually cost above 600 (I was expecting it to be around 500) then I am in a really big trouble. But in the other hand, I only do gpu upgrade every 3 years so I need to get the best one. And now don't even tell me to hold back because I just sold my gtx 570 and my PC is gpuless lol. Also does anyone know when will gpu be available to purchase after the launch date (with stable stock and avaialble in an actual store (not online)?


If the leaked prices are right, the 970 is kind of a no-brainer. $200 (or 40%) cheaper for 10% less performance is a steal.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys I can't decide, should I get 970 or 980. IF 980 actually cost above 600 (I was expecting it to be around 500) then I am in a really big trouble. But in the other hand, I only do gpu upgrade every 3 years so I need to get the best one. And now don't even tell me to hold back because I just sold my gtx 570 and my PC is gpuless lol. Also does anyone know when will gpu be available to purchase after the launch date (with stable stock and avaialble in an actual store (not online)?


If you are that strapped where 600 is too much but 500 isn't just go the 970 route - if you've held onto a 570 this long a 970 should easily hold you over three years and save some cash


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> GTX 970 at $330 is a great price. If the benchmarks show the decent performance boost over 670, I might buy it and sell 670.


LOL, dude... it will curb stomp a 670.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Did any of you all who got one through amazon get a tracking number yet?


Not I, mine have said "shipping now"for the past 75 minutes


----------



## PyroTechNiK

36 days left for a step-up...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Two more hours and I'll finally own a high end graphics card, wooooooooot.
> 
> Oh happy day


If they go on sale at 9 PM. Lets hope!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys I can't decide, should I get 970 or 980. IF 980 actually cost above 600 (I was expecting it to be around 500) then I am in a really big trouble. But in the other hand, I only do gpu upgrade every 3 years so I need to get the best one. And now don't even tell me to hold back because I just sold my gtx 570 and my PC is gpuless lol. Also does anyone know when will gpu be available to purchase after the launch date (with stable stock and avaialble in an actual store (not online)?


Sli 970s ..seems like that'll be monster performance for "reasonable" cost


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> For my fellow european friends: time to F5 this page: http://geizhals.at/?fs=980+gtx
> (also: picture of a galaxy 980 aftermarket cooled on this page!)


That Galaxy 980 is just fugly


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Not I, mine have said "shipping now"for the past 75 minutes


Me either, though I have seen a tracking number come in via email and text alert as late as about 10pm eastern (it's 7:17pm for me right now). Keeping my paws crossed (haha, get it?)







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yep, even though it's "only a midrange card" I would have switched out my 290 for a 980 if it had come in at $499 US , I mean it's still gonna be the fastest card available even if it is negligible. Even if it's $599 I will still consider it, are there still no reliable benchmarks out yet? I can't justify spending more than $600 on a card tho. What are we basing the fact that the real msrp is $549 on??


If it comes out and is able to outperform the current top of the line GPU then it isnt really a midrange card and as such will be priced accordingly. I see where some of you are coming from with it not being a full chip and what not but if its the best thing out atm then it isnt midrange unless it is performing in the "Midrange" level.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Couple of leaked reviews.


Cheers dude.

Will be interesting to see what they release for then, personally I would have been hesitant to pull the trigger @ the $729 price based on a few leaked reviews and relying on AMAZON to refund the difference if the leaked reviews pricing can be trusted.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Cheers dude.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they release for then, personally I would have been hesitant to pull the trigger @ the $729 price based on a few leaked reviews and relying on AMAZON to refund the difference if the leaked reviews pricing can be trusted.


No risk involved, though, since amazon accepts returns for full refund and 99.9% of the time will price adjust.


----------



## fleetfeather

NDA expires in 2h40m, yes?


----------



## Xeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> NDA expires in 2h40m, yes?


Oh gods I hope so.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> NDA expires in 2h40m, yes?


Some people are speculating it will be lifted once the Game24 event starts, which is in actually 1h 40m.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> LOL, dude... it will curb stomp a 670.


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeio*
> 
> Oh gods I hope so.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Some people are speculating it will be lifted once the Game24 event starts, which is in actually 1h 40m.


Ahh gotcha. Wasn't sure if NA was in DST or not


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Do we even know if the actual Game 24 press conference is at 6PM PST? I know the event is starting, but haven't heard if that just means the DOTA 2 tournament and stuff, or the actual press event. I hope it is tonight and not tomorrow at the end of the event.


----------



## Xeio




----------



## GoldenTiger

Just got my tracking number for the pair of eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX cards! Woot!

/happy dance


----------



## Paladin Goo

So...average wait time if its out of stock when I order one...? Any estimates? Though I plan to set my alarm early and do it ASAP. Is there an exact time of release that it usually would be??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yep, even though it's "only a midrange card" I would have switched out my 290 for a 980 if it had come in at $499 US , I mean it's still gonna be the fastest card available even if it is negligible. Even if it's $599 I will still consider it, are there still no reliable benchmarks out yet? I can't justify spending more than $600 on a card tho. What are we basing the fact that the real msrp is $549 on??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Cheers dude.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they release for then, personally I would have been hesitant to pull the trigger @ the $729 price based on a few leaked reviews and relying on AMAZON to refund the difference if the leaked reviews pricing can be trusted.


only reason i havent ordered one yet is because reference nvidia cards are worse than waking up in the morning getting ready to go to work then you step in a large pile of dog......stuff......and it causes you to be late for work.

Im waiting for the classifieds and lightnings.


----------



## AlderonnX

dang it, now I want 3 970's instead of 3 680's


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If the leaked prices are right, the 970 is kind of a no-brainer. $200 (or 40%) cheaper for 10% less performance is a steal.


Eh little more than 10%...but there's definitely a premium on the 980 if the rumored prices are correct.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just got my tracking number for the pair of eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX cards! Woot!
> 
> /happy dance


WHERE


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeio*


Nice. Anyone get a price adjustment on the 970's? Curious what Amazon is actually going to charge.


----------



## fleetfeather

i know this is probably of little concern to most, but do we know the dimensions of the reference 970 at this point?

(it matters greatly to my proposed build)


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> only reason i havent ordered one yet is because reference nvidia cards are worse than waking up in the morning getting ready to go to work then you step in a large pile of dog......stuff......and it causes you to be late for work.
> 
> Im waiting for the classifieds and lightnings.


You know at times I think that is a bit overblown. I have had lightening cards in the past with both the GTX 580 and 680 yet the reference cards I compared them too would often clock higher for whatever reason. I think Lightenings are over hyped, Classifieds I dont have any experience with but they seem to be great.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> so about 2-5 fps difference, using higher clocks


If one gets 150fps and one gets 152-155 they're basically exactly the same, not even worth mentioning

if it's 20 vs 22-25 though that's not the case, you should always give performance differences as a percentage especially if you're not specifying reference points


----------



## machinehead

Performance is right where I thought it would be for the 980 and 970. Pricing wise Nvidia fooled me pretty good. Really thought the 970 would be closer to 400 and the 980 600. Still most likely going used r9 290 to replace my 460 as I only really play wow anymore and my 460 is not really enjoying the 1440p experience as much as I am.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i know this is probably of little concern to most, but do we know the dimensions of the reference 970 at this point?
> 
> (it matters greatly to my proposed build)


Me too, I will be building an egpu case for it (or buying one)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> You know at times I think that is a bit overblown. I have had lightening cards in the past with both the GTX 580 and 680 yet the reference cards I compared them too would often clock higher for whatever reason. I think Lightenings are over hyped, Classifieds I dont have any experience with but they seem to be great.


a bad core chip on any card will make the card suck good pcb or not, the difference is the beefed up vrm will allow the core to take more volts. reference vrm is a pile of s.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Where the hell are people ordering these already?? I've searched amazon, they don't exist.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> WHERE


I caught them on amazon when they were up briefly.


----------



## MeanBruce

Classifieds and Lightinings come with high binned GPUs I'm guessing?

More efficient silicon than reference cards?


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Where the hell are people ordering these already?? I've searched amazon, they don't exist.


Amazon.com had them up for about 5 minutes and were removed quite quickly. Some people got orders in.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Nice. Anyone get a price adjustment on the 970's? Curious what Amazon is actually going to charge.


Pages aren't up at the moment but I will be doing so ASAP.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Where the hell are people ordering these already?? I've searched amazon, they don't exist.


They were up for a bit earlier on Amazon but have since been removed.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I caught them on amazon when they were up briefly.


:/


----------



## Xeio

I only put it in my cart because of the price at first, was watching to see what happened.

Ordered now. Though only guaranteed delivery by Monday, so I pay for the slowness I guess.


----------



## 12Cores

Amd is going to have to drop the price of the r9 290 if that gtx 970 price is accurate, so its a win for everyone. This Maxwell arcitecture is going to be insane at 20nm, good God!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Cheers dude.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they release for then, personally I would have been hesitant to pull the trigger @ the $729 price based on a few leaked reviews and relying on AMAZON to refund the difference if the leaked reviews pricing can be trusted.


You must not know Amazon,


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> :/


I had a browser open with them at checkout debating whether or not to buy.. I just did and it went through... lol


----------



## jakethesnake438

Soon they will decide, oh ok obviously OCN really needs 980s and 970s and they will personally deliver them to our houses.
It's a matter of basic human necessity


----------



## Paladin Goo

Sigh. If I have to wait a month to get one, I'll just grab a 780Ti or something. If they're going to pull this "put it up for a second and take it down" crap, they can kiss my backside.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Not necessarily.


It just worked lol


----------



## Chaython

all links are fake/dead besides wcc and videocardz


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a bad core chip on any card will make the card suck good pcb or not, the difference is the beefed up vrm will allow the core to take more volts. reference vrm is a pile of s.


Yes I agree not all chips are alike but beefed up vrm's or not without a good core you wont be getting very far. From what I read the reference design of the 680 was supposed to be pretty beefy already compared to previous cards.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> It just worked lol


Good but they could have killed it on their end while your cards were in the cart and then it would not have worked when you tried to checkout. If it worked for you then great, they didnt get to that part yet.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> rofl, calm your tits...


Nah, I'm good. I resent that I refresh amazon all day to see nothing, meanwhile people are buying by the twos or threes. It's very frustrating.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yes I agree not all chips are alike but beefed up vrm's or not without a good core you wont be getting very far. From what I read the reference design of the 680 was supposed to be pretty beefy already compared to previous cards.


the pcb of the 780ti was SUPPOSED to be "omg the best thing since anything ever" turned out to have some more phases on the vrm and a different voltage regulator that was locked to 1.212v so you couldnt even overvolt the thing.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> closed down that terrible review after reading this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the VRAM department, the 980 has 4GB GDDR5, that's 1GB more than the 780 Ti. This is with a 256-bit memory controller with a 226 GB/s and a memory clock of 7000 Mhz. The Titan Z is leagues ahead with 12GB of GDDR5 with a 768-bit memory interface at 672 GB/s. VRAM is everything, especially if you want very high-res textures as well as for loading speeds, and 4GB is no pittance on the 980 and more than enough, considering most games utilise upto 2GB.


Laf.mp3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Not sure if they are professional trolls or if they are truly that stupid. Their video game reviews are bad enough, but this is a new level of brain damage.
> 
> "you can't spell ignorant without ign"











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> I love IGN review.
> 
> Cons of gtx 980
> "Some more VRAM would be great."
> Lol


Its like they learned about GPUs from the average person that believes in the bus myth.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the pcb of the 780ti was SUPPOSED to be "omg the best thing since anything ever" turned out to have some more phases on the vrm and a different voltage regulator that was locked to 1.212v so you couldnt even overvolt the thing.


I understand that and the same could happen with maxwell, just telling you what I read.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Laf.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like they learned about GPUs from the average person that believes in the bus myth.


its like they learned about gpus from the steam community. that place is one of the worst.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I understand that and the same could happen with maxwell, just telling you what I read.


that was for the reference cards, the 780ti on classified cards are hitting 1500mhz+ on water, the reference ones are sitting around 1300mhz at most, maybe a few past that.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Are these supposed to be more PCI-E bandwidth efficient?
I'm planning on running it at x1 2.0


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Amazon.com had them up for about 5 minutes and were removed quite quickly. Some people got orders in.


yeah my buddy's cc was charged and email with invoice delivery for tomorrow


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Interesting that they put a stock clock 780ti at 876 up against the 980. A super clocked ti should beat it easily. Nice gains, but not impressive


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that was for the reference cards, the 780ti on classified cards are hitting 1500mhz+ on water, the reference ones are sitting around 1300mhz at most, maybe a few past that.


Right.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Nah, I'm good. I resent that I refresh amazon all day to see nothing, meanwhile people are buying by the twos or threes. It's very frustrating.


They weren't even supposed to be up for sale yet. You only have a point if they put stuff up and take stuff down _after_ the cards are officially up for sale. Until then, relax.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah my buddy's cc was charged and email with invoice delivery for tomorrow


Yep, I have a fedex tracking number in hand now and it is in transit.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Its like they learned about GPUs from the average person that believes in the bus myth.


They finished their first course in GPU Memory 101 at the University of OCN.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Laf.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like they learned about GPUs from the average person that believes in the bus myth.


Wait IGN has a review up?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> They weren't even supposed to be up for sale yet. You only have a point if they put stuff up and take stuff down _after_ the cards are officially up for sale. Until then, relax.


People are already having them shipped.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that was for the reference cards, the 780ti on classified cards are hitting 1500mhz+ on water, the reference ones are sitting around 1300mhz at most, maybe a few past that.


my ref gtx 780 can hit 1400 but they are b1 revision


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my ref gtx 780 can hit 1400 but they are b1 revision


Mine will too, A1 rev







:thumb:


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Wait IGN has a review up?


Got taken down, but yes they had a review.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> People are already having them shipped.


just calm down already, i bet amazon has over 1000 in stock ready to go when the nda lifts, start spamming the refresh button in a couple hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my ref gtx 780 can hit 1400 but they are b1 revision


780 could unlock the volts on the reference card, the 780ti couldnt


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Got taken down, but yes they had a review.


Did anyone save it?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Son and I are hoping for the price of the 970 to be 299-350 really want the reference since i have a S3 with side window and the blower would be the better choice even though temps will be lower no matter what.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Did anyone save it?


hopefully not (including the authors)


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just calm down already, i bet amazon has over 1000 in stock ready to go when the nda lifts, start spamming the refresh button in a couple hours.
> 780 could unlock the volts on the reference card, the 780ti couldnt


You'll have to excuse me. I'm admittedly a little butthurt at always being the guy who ends up waiting a month.


----------



## Raikozy

url="/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews-nda-not-lifted-yet/800#post_22867699"]
If you are that strapped where 600 is too much but 500 isn't just go the 970 route - if you've held onto a 570 this long a 970 should easily hold you over three years and save some cash[/quote]

Yeah if the rumour holds true, the price of 970 is insane. But then, if the 980 cost around a mid to high 500, I might still be able to buy it and it's kinda amazing to get something as powerful as 780ti (cost around 800 with tax) for so much less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If the leaked prices are right, the 970 is kind of a no-brainer. $200 (or 40%) cheaper for 10% less performance is a steal.


very difficult decision lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Sli 970s ..seems like that'll be monster performance for "reasonable" cost


no money lol, I rather get 980 than sli 970


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That has always been the case. 290X is 7% faster then 290 and cost $150. Sometimes you pay a lot of money to have the very best.


That isn't always the case, all 4 of my R9 290s that I picked up for $300 each last year on Black Friday unlocked to R9 290X...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Did anyone save it?


I guess you could try

http://archive.org/web/

lol


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> How much % Gtx 980 is faster than 780 Ti ?


Depends on the res, but at 1080p its lookin like 10-15%. The gap closes at 1440p+


----------



## sew333

Anybody knows when will be in shops non reference versions of 980 , like DirectCuII? How long to wait?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> You'll have to excuse me. I'm admittedly a little butthurt at always being the guy who ends up waiting a month.


youre not the only one







its happened to me a lot lol.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Depends on the res, but at 1080p its lookin like 10-15%. The gap closes at 1440p+


10-15% its like 5 fps better than 780 ti ?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> youre not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its happened to me a lot lol.


You gonna get 4 classifieds for your buiild... I think you should


----------



## MeanBruce

One hour to go...


----------



## adamski07

Here we go!! 1 hr left!

http://game24.nvidia.com/event


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You gonna get 4 classifieds for your buiild... I think you should


lol







ill be getting 2 for sure, 4? idk about that


----------



## Raikozy




----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be getting 2 for sure, 4? idk about that


if you buy on amazon... make sure you hit me up first 

I'm making myself NOT buy this generation no matter what


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nda hasnt lifted yet and im already dreaming of the classified versions.


You're such an EVGA Fanboy









I have one card and one card only on my mind


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just got my tracking number for the pair of eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX cards! Woot!
> 
> /happy dance


You're going to run a pair of 980's with a 2600K? Its time to ditch that relic


----------



## f0rteOC

This Zotac card looks sick!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You're such an EVGA Fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one card and one card only on my mind


Make it beefier and give it yellow instead of red and you might have my attention... outside of that... No Dice...

I'm loyal to NO camp... I'll buy whatever kicks ass and takes names


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> 10-15% its like 5 fps better than 780 ti ?


Uhh, its like 10%-15%? Pretty basic math


----------



## adamski07

yummmm!!


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Idk, I might just pick up a few 780ti matrix platinum once the price drops. Thinking of doing 3, setting them at 1250 core and calling it a day until the 1080 series or whatever. Hopefully the 980 will drop the price on the older cards.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> This Zotac card looks sick!


titanfall much?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yummmm!!


How dare you post that picture!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> The AMD 390X card still on the 28nm node? Can only imagine the waste heat pushing 100C.
> 
> Unless AMD has been busy.


Lol. That is why they are using a AIO cooler on 390X and it will be called West Mata. Hot as hell


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yummmm!!


This is really unnecessary!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just got my tracking number for the pair of eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX cards! Woot!
> 
> /happy dance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yummmm!!


EVGA reference cards?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Ehhh I had to cancel my Amazon order because I shipped it to the wrong address :/ Oh well I'm sure they will be up for reorder in a few hours anyway


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> This Zotac card looks sick!


That was the one I thought looked the best. Looking forward to the acx and asus coolers


----------



## Dawkness

The suspense is killing me! I haven't updated since the 600 series and its time. I just might get two 970's and SLI those bad boys.


----------



## class101

http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9704XPB-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZNWA/ref=lp_284822_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411085329&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9804XPB-CG-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZN4S/ref=lp_284822_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411085329&sr=1-2


----------



## coolbrezz

Time to upgrade the old 660ti sc with whatever is faster maybe the 980 is faster then a classified 780ti thats been eyeing me.


----------



## iRUSH

I just bought a 770 and now the 970 is calling my name! Let's see what ASUS looks like and price. Perhaps I can sell my 770 for decent money since it has the Titan cooler. Hard to find for a decent price now a days.


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm already laying down the challenge. TRY an beat my 970 Gaming's in Valley







Add that top spot to my 270X, GTX 760 crown's









BTW - If anyone see's the 970 gaming on Amazon PM me please


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9704XPB-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZNWA/ref=lp_284822_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411085329&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9804XPB-CG-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZN4S/ref=lp_284822_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411085329&sr=1-2


Correct pricing!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> This Zotac card looks sick!


OOOPH! Right in the colour-scheme of my build!

shame that i'd be ripping the cooler off anywho....


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yummmm!!


ASS.....


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm already laying down the challenge. TRY an beat my 970 Gaming's in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add that top spot to my 270X, GTX 760 crown's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - If anyone seems the 970 gaming on Amazon PM me please


I just may have to accept sir


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I just may have to accept sir


----------



## class101

Yeah the $ pricing is mad, will definitely consider importing one two, almost sure the euro version will be overpriced


----------



## jjsoviet

Hoping for an ASUS DirectCU II card (not Strix) to match up with my Maximus VII Hero


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hoping for an ASUS DirectCU II card (not Strix) to match up with my Maximus VII Hero


I believe the regular DirectcuII is dead. The Strix is the only cooler asus offers now


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hoping for an ASUS DirectCU II card (not Strix) to match up with my Maximus VII Hero


That's where I'm at with my GENE VII. I rarely use ASUS products so I'm giving them a solid shot for the 2014-15 year. So far so good!


----------



## iTzHughie

Sorry people but I've been living under a rock for the past 5 months, when are these cards due for sale? I have 2 $50 dollar gift cards that Newegg gave me in June. One for screwing me sideways, and another from behind. They're good until the 30th of Sep. Wouldn't mind using them on a 980


----------



## Descadent

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N980G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH2D5DC/ref=sr_1_84?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-84&keywords=gtx+980


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9704XPB-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZNWA/ref=lp_284822_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411085329&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9804XPB-CG-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZN4S/ref=lp_284822_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411085329&sr=1-2


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I believe the regular DirectcuII is dead. The Strix is the only cooler asus offers now


I'm curious about that myself. I was under the impression the STRIX version of an ASUS GPU meant that it'll shut its fans off once it's below a certain temperature.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Gonna have to wait til tax season. Witcher 3 doesn't come out til then anyways.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*


329.. I bet all the Amd fans are crapping themselves over the 970's price


----------



## TMatzelle60

That price is heaven !!! 329 omg well i will be ordering evga card


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N980G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH2D5DC/ref=sr_1_84?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-84&keywords=gtx+980


$9,999.99

Out of stock

Seems legit ;D


----------



## doomlord52

Dat confirmed pricing. 2x970's incoming









And, only ~42min until the thing starts. Should be fun.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N980G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH2D5DC/ref=sr_1_84?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-84&keywords=gtx+980


That card must kick serious butt for that kind of price premium.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Nice. Just placed an order for two of the PNY 980s. I'd rather have EVGA but this'll do for now until they show up.


----------



## Stay Puft

Do i or do i not want to splurge for 970 TRI SLI. Decisions Decisions


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I believe the regular DirectcuII is dead. The Strix is the only cooler asus offers now


Aww shoot. Ah well.

Hoping for a Matrix or Poseidon then :v


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> That price is heaven !!! 329 omg well i will be ordering evga card


Seriously, I was excited for 900 series already, but this is beyond my wildest expectations.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Aww shoot. Ah well.
> 
> Hoping for a Matrix or Poseidon then :v


Matrix, Lightning and Classified unfortunately wont be available at launch


----------



## Remij

I ain't sleeping till I have 2x970s in the bag... Those MSI 970s are VERY nice


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Matrix, Lightning and Classified unfortunately wont be available at launch












Strix or MSI Gaming then lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I ain't sleeping till I have 2x970s in the bag... Those MSI 970s are VERY nice


Dont copy my order


----------



## skyn3t

Is up just order it


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That card must kick serious butt for that kind of price premium.


Duh. It has the word "gaming" on the front of the box. The gaming edition always costs more
















Price on those 970's is killer. Almost makes me want 3, lol. It would be just like having the 3 670's again, just much faster. The aftermarket versions of these cards are going to be killer.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Dont copy my order


What can I say... I think you're on to something


----------



## class101

they are cheaper because they are reference cards right ?


----------



## f0rteOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You're such an EVGA Fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one card and one card only on my mind
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish MSI would bring back their Power Edition cards (the ones with the blue accents).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yummmm!!


Micro Center?


----------



## sew333

Guys. Can you tell me. How long waiting when Strix Versions of Asus 980 will be available in shops?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> What can I say... I think you're on to something


Im thinking of doing the same...


----------



## NuclearPeace

$330 for a 970.









This probably means $200 for a 960 and $250 for a 960 Ti.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> I wish MSI would bring back their Power Edition cards (the ones with the blue accents).
> Micro Center?


The Power Edition's are the Gaming cards. They just changed the name


----------



## carlhil2

I wanted to wait for "Big" Maxwell, but, 2 970's, at that price, can't be beat, can always sell them if and when beefier cards arrive...


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Welp,

if you guys are going for these.... does that mean that there may be a 2nd 780 Ti in my Future to water cool?

idk... the 9xx series aren't doing it for me...


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys I can't decide, should I get 970 or 980. IF 980 actually cost above 600 (I was expecting it to be around 500) then I am in a really big trouble. But in the other hand, I only do gpu upgrade every 3 years so I need to get the best one. And now don't even tell me to hold back because I just sold my gtx 570 and my PC is gpuless lol. Also does anyone know when will gpu be available to purchase after the launch date (with stable stock and avaialble in an actual store (not online)?


From a 570, a 970 will be a very large upgrade.


----------



## jjsoviet

I am hoping Microcenter stocks these tomorrow so I can just waltz in and say, "I'll take two please" and then pay the cashier with an unhealthy amount of gift cards I got from my birthday.


----------



## Stay Puft

How are you guys finding results on Amazon. Nothing is coming up in the search


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How are you guys finding results on Amazon. Nothing is coming up in the search


Super secret search techniques :-D


----------



## Dawkness

I'm ready! My wallet is ready!







That 970 pricing is something amazing


----------



## Ksireaper

Ugh, i paid the same price as the 980 for my 780's. Should have waited 2 months.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How are you guys finding results on Amazon. Nothing is coming up in the search


The PNY ones seems to keep disappearing. I've been searching "Geforce GTX 970" and the PNy cards occasionally show up. Nothing else yet though.


----------



## class101

huhuhu very top secret ;D


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How are you guys finding results on Amazon. Nothing is coming up in the search


Use quotation marks. Try "GTX 970" and "GTX 980".


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The Power Edition's are the Gaming cards. They just changed the name


Do the gaming cards normally use straight up ref. pcb + ref components, ref pcb with different components, or none of the above?

Deciding between 970 Gaming and Strix right now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do the gaming cards normally use straight up ref. pcb + ref components, ref pcb with different components, or none of the above?
> 
> Deciding between 970 Gaming and Strix right now.


Ref pcb, ref compo


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Do the gaming cards normally use straight up ref. pcb + ref components, ref pcb with different components, or none of the above?
> 
> Deciding between 970 Gaming and Strix right now.


970 Gaming is a custom PCB



That 8 pin is a nice touch. Thanks MSI







I hope they make a hawk. Dual 8 pin's


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Not sure if they are professional trolls or if they are truly that stupid. Their video game reviews are bad enough, but this is a new level of brain damage.
> 
> "you can't spell ignorant without ign"


Best post of the day. close the thread. kthx.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 Gaming is a custom PCB
> 
> 
> 
> That 8 pin is a nice touch. Thanks MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make a hawk. Dual 8 pin's


Wow... Okay then haha


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 Gaming is a custom PCB
> 
> 
> 
> That 8 pin is a nice touch. Thanks MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make a hawk. Dual 8 pin's


I'll take 2 please...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 Gaming is a custom PCB
> 
> 
> 
> That 8 pin is a nice touch. Thanks MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make a hawk. Dual 8 pin's


Any light shed on pcb for the Strix yet?


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N980G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH2D5DC/ref=sr_1_84?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-84&keywords=gtx+980


Taken down already...the PNYs are up still


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Any light shed on pcb for the Strix yet?


I havent seen any Asus pics yet


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearPeace*
> 
> $330 for a 970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This probably means $200 for a 960 and $250 for a 960 Ti.


Yep, that's what I'm thinking about. As long as they're actually Maxwell, I'll probably be in for one of them.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Ugh the price of the 970s is seriously giving me pause on whether I want to SLI 970s or sli 980s. Again I'm coming from a 780 Ti.


----------



## ref

UGHHH

Can't decide between reference or custom PCB 980's.

Do plan on water cooling in a month or two, but I'm just curious if 2 non ref cards is really as bad as they say for air cooling...


----------



## Waro

Are there any rumours about a GTX 980 Lightning? If not, what's your speculation?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Use quotation marks. Try "GTX 970" and "GTX 980".


thank you sir


----------



## 2010rig

Amazon Link OOS
http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9804XPB-CG-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZN4S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=%22gtx+980%22


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Are there any rumours about a GTX 980 Lightning? If not, what's your speculation?


No word. They might not even make one. Remember how they didnt make the Ti lightning because Nvidia threw a fit>?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> UGHHH
> 
> Can't decide between reference or custom PCB 980's.
> 
> Do plan on water cooling in a month or two, but I'm just curious if 2 non ref cards is really as bad as they say for air cooling...


If you are gonna do water cooling then get reference cards.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I havent seen any Asus pics yet


970 STRIX. No NVIDIA name on the board.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ksireaper*
> 
> Ugh, i paid the same price as the 980 for my 780's. Should have waited 2 months.


EVGA Stepup


----------



## Menta

and selling like hot cakes


----------



## adamski07

SLI 970s or SLI 980s? Can't decide! You cant beat that $329 price tag!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> 970 STRIX. No NVIDIA name on the board.


I meant bare PCB pics but thanks


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Amazon Link OOS
> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9804XPB-CG-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZN4S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=%22gtx+980%22


Thats how amazon does placeholder pages. It isn't out of stock but just not available to be stocked.


----------



## 12Cores

Gtx-970 is faster than the r9 290, will we see the 290 at $280-$300. If so you can pick up VGA water block for $80 and push the voltage slider to the right and call it a day. That 970 will result in some price movements for sure, thank you Nvidia.


----------



## mingocr83

Seems is getting official now...or videocardz is grabbing some screens and making it look "official"

http://videocardz.com/52670/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-980-gtx-970-gtx-980m-and-gtx-970m


----------



## mingocr83

SLI of 980s in the making...recommendations...EVGA with the ACX coolers or reference cards?


----------



## routek

That PNY 970 on amazon is said to be 12.5 inches long. 780 ti Titan etc are 10.5 inches.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> SLI of 980s in the making...recommendations...EVGA with the ACX coolers or reference cards?


How many open slots between the cards? What kind of case?

I have a 900D and space between the cards themselves so thats why i'm going with the Gaming


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Gtx-970 is faster than the r9 290, will we see the 290 at $280-$300. If so you can pick up VGA water block for $80 and push the voltage slider to the right and call it a day. That 970 will result in some price movements for sure, thank you Nvidia.


Kinda awkward that the 285 just released for $250, and it's gonna end up at $200 soon. 290X was sitting pretty for $549, now it'll sit at $450. Feel sorry for AMD, always having to lower prices.


----------



## salamachaa

I'm very interested in seeing the overclocking performance of these cards. I really hope they can get to 1500-1600mhz on air. Do you guys think that's unrealistic? I'm just curious how aggressive the boost is on the cards. If the 970 is a good overclocker, I may just pick one up.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> I'm very interested in seeing the overclocking performance of these cards. I really hope they can get to 1500-1600mhz on air. Do you guys think that's unrealistic? I'm just curious how aggressive the boost is on the cards. If the 970 is a good overclocker, I may just pick one up.


No, I don't think it is necessarily.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> no money lol, I rather get 980 than sli 970


only reason i say sli (aside from never having had an issue really) is if prices dont get crazy inflated ..you could do 1 now at 330-350$ and possibly add another down the road for total 660$+ or so or go single card and pay 550-600$ depending on the card. You definitely wont go wrong either way really.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> That PNY 970 on amazon is said to be 12.5 inches long. 780 ti Titan etc are 10.5 inches.


That's the box dimensions.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> SLI of 980s in the making...recommendations...EVGA with the ACX coolers or reference cards?


I always like ref cards since they blow the heat out of the case.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How many open slots between the cards? What kind of case?
> 
> I have a 900D and space between the cards themselves so thats why i'm going with the Gaming


I have a Enthoo Primo with a VII hero which I think is 2 slots? in between both cards.

What do you think, that enough for custom or should I just stick with reference cards.


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Amazon Link OOS
> http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9804XPB-CG-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZN4S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=undefined&sr=8-1&keywords=%22gtx+980%22


_The GeForce GTX 980 is the world's most advanced graphics card, powered by the new incredibly fast, power-efficient NVIDIA Maxwell architecture. With twice the performance of prior-generation cards and exciting new gaming technologies, this innovative GPU provides an elite experience on virtual reality, HD, and ultra-resolution 4K displays.Enjoy hyper-realistic real-time lighting with advanced NVIDIA Cone-Traced Global Illumination, as well as NVIDIA G-SYNC display technology for smooth, tear-free gaming. *Plus, you get Super Resolution technology that delivers a 4K experience on a 1080p display.* The GTX 980 even delivers great gaming to go with NVIDIA GameStream technology that lets you stream PC games to NVIDIA SHIELD devices._

What dou you think, does that mean improvements in downsampling?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> No word. They might not even make one. Remember how they didnt make the Ti lightning because Nvidia threw a fit>?


That would be sad.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Kinda awkward that the 285 just released for $250, and it's gonna end up at $200 soon. 290X was sitting pretty for $549, now it'll sit at $450. *Feel sorry for AMD, always having to lower prices.*


suppose you're forgetting the 780 price drop when the 290/290X released.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How many open slots between the cards? What kind of case?
> 
> I have a 900D and space between the cards themselves so thats why i'm going with the Gaming


Thanks for the answer man, HAF X and enough space between the 2 PCIe ports...5 cms between the 2, X79 Sabertooth card....nice airflow in the case as well...


----------



## Remij

15min till the show boys... my trigger finger is still ready..

Good luck to all


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No, I don't think it is necessarily.


Hot damn that was a fast reply. If the 970 is 20 percent faster max clock vs max clock than my 290 then I may pick one up. I mean, a little over 300 seems too enticing to pass up.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> _The GeForce GTX 980 is the world's most advanced graphics card, powered by the new incredibly fast, power-efficient NVIDIA Maxwell architecture. With twice the performance of prior-generation cards and exciting new gaming technologies, this innovative GPU provides an elite experience on virtual reality, HD, and ultra-resolution 4K displays.Enjoy hyper-realistic real-time lighting with advanced NVIDIA Cone-Traced Global Illumination, as well as NVIDIA G-SYNC display technology for smooth, tear-free gaming. *Plus, you get Super Resolution technology that delivers a 4K experience on a 1080p display.* The GTX 980 even delivers great gaming to go with NVIDIA GameStream technology that lets you stream PC games to NVIDIA SHIELD devices._
> 
> What dou you think, does that mean improvements in downsampling?
> That would be sad.


Yes, downsampling is now built in to the drivers.


----------



## DrexelDragon

So do I SLI 980s.. or SLI 970s while waiting for big Maxwell to hit?


----------



## routek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> That's the box dimensions.


its the gpu

not that I want this specific card, but it wouldn't fit well in my case. For a 970 its quite long, maybe 12.5 is an error


----------



## Stay Puft

I want 3 but i think i'll settle for 2


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> So do I SLI 980s.. or SLI 970s while waiting for big Maxwell to hit?


We're on the same boat..







Still cant decide.. lol


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> So do I SLI 980s.. or SLI 970s while waiting for big Maxwell to hit?


If the preliminary reviews are to be trusted, the 970s seem to be value king here.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> suppose you're forgetting the 780 price drop when the 290/290X released.


Not at all. It shouldn't have been at $650 for so long, 'till the competition decided to show up.

That 970 is really going to shake things up.


----------



## Bruticis

I'm seriously considering switching to a reference cooler for the first time in AGES since my new build is a much smaller case then I've used previously. I'm currently running and OC'd 780 Lighting and it's dumping massive loads of hot air into my smaller Corsair 540 case. Does anyone know how well the 540 is at pulling out the hot air using only the rear 140MM (Aerocool DS) fan as exhaust?


----------



## 12Cores

How low will the 290/290x go tomorrow, the 285 will be under $200 shortly also. I assume the 780 will be discontinued.


----------



## szeged

stream starting soon, hope they show the amd party goers in the crowd.


----------



## Stay Puft

I believe the 970 will sell out tonight


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> Hot damn that was a fast reply. If the 970 is 20 percent faster max clock vs max clock than my 290 then I may pick one up. I mean, a little over 300 seems too enticing to pass up.


can your 290 do 1100?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> stream starting soon, hope they show the amd party goers in the crowd.


Link me


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> We're on the same boat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant decide.. lol


I was so set on SLI'ing 980s but I'm having second thoughts.. guys over at Videocardz seem to think big maxwell is going to be a killer


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> How low will the 290/290x go tomorrow, the 285 will be under $200 shortly also. I assume the 780 will be discontinued.


That's true. Especially the mining 290s on ebay. If those suckers go below 200 I'll be all over another.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Link me


http://game24.nvidia.com/event


----------



## Remij

You guys that were planning on getting 980s... get your 980s and leave the 970s for us


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> stream starting soon, hope they show the amd party goers in the crowd.


As they carried and thrown out by the bouncers.


----------



## mingocr83

10 minutes kids! Good luck getting your videocards, this will be a carnage!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> If the preliminary reviews are to be trusted, the 970s seem to be value king here.


[

I know.. but I want a large enough upgrade over my current 780 Ti. And plus some games don't work well with SLI so the 980s might be a better option


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my ref gtx 780 can hit 1400 but they are b1 revision


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Mine will too, A1 rev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


mine hit 1500Mhz A1 rev
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> stream starting soon, hope they show the amd party goers in the crowd.


lolz


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> You guys that were planning on getting 980s... get your 980s and leave the 970s for us


I will not be pressing the buy button for 970s, so you are safe with me.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> As they carried and thrown out by the bouncers.


im mostly looking forward to jen hsun being awkward as all hell on stage. Talk about a walking disaster, hey atleast he wasnt bad as ANY of the presenters at amd gpu 14 rofl.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Link me


http://game24.nvidia.com/event

And the 970 will sell out in under 30 minutes at that price. Even I didn't expect that nd my contact in Nvidia told me 399 and 549 ... so 329 is pretty surprising even to me.


----------



## Descadent

so none of the 970s have multi dp inputs so far???


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I have a Enthoo Primo with a *VII hero* which I think is 2 slots? in between both cards.
> 
> What do you think, that enough for custom or should I just stick with reference cards.


1 slot spacing between the cards.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Wow, never thought I would be able to afford SLI performance.

The 970 has got me thinking...









In terms of wattage, would a 850w psu cover both nicely and leave overhead for future overclocking?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I was so set on SLI'ing 980s but I'm having second thoughts.. guys over at Videocardz seem to think big maxwell is going to be a killer


Going with 980s too.. I think I need that power to push my pg278q to its limit!


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yes, downsampling is now built in to the drivers.


Hopefully Kepler can use that as well.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I still have 2 of the EVGA SC 980s in my cart, i added 2 more in my cart after I placed an order for 2, and now when I click on my cart the price is changed to 569.99. Alot better than the 734 a pop they already charged me for


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> 10 minutes kids! Good luck getting your videocards, this will be a carnage!


When do they usually start putting the new cards up for sale? Do they have to announce it first on the stream?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Hopefully Kepler can use that as well.


nope unfortunately.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can your 290 do 1100?


Dude, firestrike isnt everything and most people know it favors ati so stop being ridiculous always touting it as the be all end all of benchmarks for comparing GPU's.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I was so set on SLI'ing 980s but I'm having second thoughts.. guys over at Videocardz seem to think big maxwell is going to be a killer


No doubt it will be, but who knows how long it'll be until it releases. Unless AMD has an answer they'll just sit on it.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> http://game24.nvidia.com/event
> 
> And the 970 will sell out in under 30 minutes at that price. Even I didn't expect that nd my contact in Nvidia told me 399 and 549 ... so 329 is pretty surprising even to me.


The prices were adjusted a day or two ago. 599/399 was the original price.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Going with 980s too.. I think I need that power to push my pg278q to its limit!


Same monitor here! Just thinking whether or not to get 970s now and spend the money on big Maxwell later


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Wow, never thought I would be able to afford SLI performance.
> 
> The 970 has got me thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of wattage, would a 850w psu cover both nicely and leave overhead for future overclocking?


850 watt would probably be more than enough for 3 with overclocking


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I still have 2 of the EVGA SC 980s in my cart, i added 2 more in my cart after I placed an order for 2, and now when I click on my cart the price is changed to 569.99. Alot better than the 734 a pop they already charged me for


Grab a price adjustment... just do a live chat or a call and it'll be done in 5 minutes. I will be doing that once the one I ordered has its page come back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Wow, never thought I would be able to afford SLI performance.
> 
> The 970 has got me thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of wattage, would a 850w psu cover both nicely and leave overhead for future overclocking?


Yes, very much so.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No doubt it will be, but who knows how long it'll be until it releases. Unless AMD has an answer they'll just sit on it.


Yeah probably, atleast six months IMO. I guess I'll just go 980s and sell them later if the big maxwell really gives a huge performance boost.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> When do they usually start putting the new cards up for sale? Do they have to announce it first on the stream?


Think the gates are open when they are announced...the NDA expires in the next hour or so...


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The prices were adjusted a day or two ago. 599/399 was the original price.


I wonder what made them decide to lower the price of the 970 that much. That is super aggressive.


----------



## swiftypoison

Id kill for a reference GTX 970.


----------



## ref

It's almost time!

Let's hope they get put up shortly after stream launches.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> When do they usually start putting the new cards up for sale? Do they have to announce it first on the stream?


I'd start checking asap. I think some members just ordered 1 or 2 an hour ago. Launch cards tend to go fast.


----------



## 2010rig

When did OCN turn into a chat room?

We've passed 1,000 posts, NDA hasn't lifted yet, reviews aren't even out. This must be a record for any release.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Heads up for those that don't want to watch from that awful Twitch stream player on the game24 website: 




Also, *PLEASE* do be aware that some of the non-reference cards *don't have the same 3 DP outputs*. *I.e. that Zotac and MSI Gaming card shown earlier.*


----------



## BonitiilloO

i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude, firestrike isnt everything and most people know it favors ati so stop being ridiculous always touting it as the be all end all of benchmarks for comparing GPU's.


don't worry. the 970 will do 2000MHz. it will be faster than the Ti.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Same monitor here! Just thinking whether or not to get 970s now and spend the money on big Maxwell later


Dont make me think twice! You got a point there.. 970s should be 'enough' for what my display needs now, I guess. Maybe, maybe I should save for that big Maxwell as well.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Id kill for a reference GTX 970.


me too man! i want the front and back plate, and ports like the 980 has! hoping evga puts out a ref model!!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


Cause I like the newest stuff


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can your 290 do 1100?


She'll do 1100 at stock voltages. 1250 is the most I have had it up to. Just gotta wait for this NDA to lift.


----------



## szeged

under 5 minutes.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


because multi dp inputs


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Dont make me think twice! You got a point there.. 970s should be 'enough' for what my display needs now, I guess. Maybe, maybe I should save for that big Maxwell as well.


Ehh even if we don't and just go 980s, can always sell the 980s when big M comes out I guess


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salamachaa*
> 
> She'll do 1100 at stock voltages. 1250 is the most I have had it up to. Just gotta wait for this NDA to lift.


HDMI 2.0.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Ehh even if we don't and just go 980s, can always sell the 980s when big M comes out I guess


True and I forgot 980's the reason why I sold both my 780s last month!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> don't worry. the 970 will do 2000MHz. it will be faster than the Ti.


Hurr durrrr


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Imagine what the 970's price are going to be like on black friday. My god.


----------



## mingocr83

2 minutes beaches!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> True and I forgot 980's the reason why I sold both my 780s last month!


Haha I hate this hobby!


----------



## szeged

sitting here counting down for the stream with my 780ti KPE, he keeps giving me a funny look


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Haha I hate this hobby!


Cheaper than an expensive car


----------



## NoDoz

30 sec!


----------



## jjsoviet

And here it is


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Cheaper than an expensive car


god yes, 24s+ tires for my charger was well past triple SLI pricing.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Zero!!!!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


This is what I wanna do. Let everyone go batnuts at the 980s, and buy a 780 Ti Classy for SLi


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


This is OCN.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Here we go!


----------



## 2010rig

AND we're on!


----------



## fleetfeather

LOL PLEASE

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29086


----------



## Difunto

Finally!


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


i think its about new features , better oc potential*, and more vram ...I love my 780 to death, but that 970 and future sli is gonna be beast


----------



## sage101

Damn 105+ pages already and NDA isn't lifted yet, seems like 85% of OCNers will be getting these cards. The GTX970 price is really attractive if only I had the disposal cash.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> god yes, 24s+ tires for my charger was well past triple SLI pricing.


And you own a domestic. You should try for a European car


----------



## Menta

Mobile link or app
please ? Can't find one


----------



## mingocr83

Ahhh this is going to be a massive failure....Linus is live...presenting....***!


----------



## Menta

Found it


----------



## DrexelDragon

Is the volume low for anyone else?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Ahhh this is going to be a massive failure....Linus is live...presenting....***!


Linus? BUAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## iatacs19

Is GM200 gonna be GTX 980Ti?


----------



## duganator

Stream isn't working for me, is it working for anyone else?


----------



## LBear

Horrible audio


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Stream isn't working for me, is it working for anyone else?


You're not missing much. It sucks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I am hoping Microcenter stocks these tomorrow so I can just waltz in and say, "I'll take two please" and then pay the cashier with an unhealthy amount of gift cards I got from my birthday.


sometimes microcenter jacks up the prices at the start then lowers them a few weeks later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Are there any rumours about a GTX 980 Lightning? If not, what's your speculation?


My speculation is Yes! Now I'm not a time traveler alright, just speculating...just as I speculated the price and told only my hot neighbor about it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> That PNY 970 on amazon is said to be 12.5 inches long. 780 ti Titan etc are 10.5 inches.


I'm sure it's wrong. I've known amazon posting wrong product dimensions often. Good thing though is they're open for correction and sorts it out quickly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> i dont really get how some one with a GTX780 or GTX780ti is thinking on getting a pair of this, instead of just getting a use GTX card. and do SLI as well.


ha! money doesn't matter, they have deep pockets







only cares about the latest and greatest.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Stream isn't working for me, is it working for anyone else?


Mine is not loading at all, don't know what's wrong, damn.

EDIT: Just loaded, never mind.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Is the volume low for anyone else?


yes.


----------



## Stay Puft

Did the NDA drop?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Can someone repost that twitch link the Nvidia site is down


----------



## AgentHydra

There's a stream? anyone got a link?


----------



## Invaderscs




----------



## Descadent




----------



## PureBlackFire

http://game24.nvidia.com/event


----------



## swiftypoison

its not loading here!!!


----------



## ref

These hosts...

anyways, where the heck are our 900 cards!


----------



## Descadent

linus


----------



## doomlord52

..... Is this just going to be 24hrs of terrible? Stop talking; show things.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Mine is not loading at all, don't know what's wrong, damn.


Just had to wait a minute for it, it's working now. The audio sucks complete dick though


----------



## DrexelDragon

How do you switch the feed?


----------



## Stay Puft

NDA didnt drop.. Ugh.. Im not waiting all night


----------



## Waro

So the NDA is still not lifted?


----------



## szeged

boring but at least its not true audio gpu 14 crap.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did the NDA drop?


It should have...


----------



## zealord

damn nvidia should've invested in something like TrueAudio. The audio of all streams is horrendous


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Linus? BUAHHAHAHAHHA


For real man...this guy sucks making reviews...now presenting a event live...must suck twice...


----------



## salamachaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Heads up for those that don't want to watch from that awful Twitch stream player on the game24 website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *PLEASE* do be aware that some of the non-reference cards *don't have the same 3 DP outputs*. *I.e. that Zotac and MSI Gaming card shown earlier.*


Thank you


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im mostly looking forward to jen hsun being awkward as all hell on stage. Talk about a walking disaster, hey atleast he wasnt bad as ANY of the presenters at amd gpu 14 rofl.


"moar" *awkward pause* "moar peformance" *awkward pause* "moar".... repeat. Electrical/Computer Engineers are even more awkward than programmers.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Is GM200 gonna be GTX 980Ti?


Doubtful. Prolly next Gen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Can someone repost that twitch link the Nvidia site is down


----------



## The Mac

ugh,,,the audio is atrocious...


----------



## swiftypoison

Host error lol
guess they werent expecting that.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> For real man...this guy sucks making reviews...now presenting a event live...must suck twice...


I would pay money to see him get his butt kicked or just even punched in the face

Imagine if the NDA doesnt drop till this stupid event is over


----------



## keikei

I like the commentators.


----------



## 2010rig

These 2 need to shut up already. Yes, we get it, it's the first time this has happened.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Stream isn't working for me, is it working for anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is not loading at all, don't know what's wrong, damn.
Click to expand...

DDoS?? hehehe


----------



## mingocr83

Tinytomlogan says that the NDA will lift tomorrow...


----------



## Descadent

why the linus hate?

i like linus and luke


----------



## ref

Okay hosts, enough with the cheesy 'old school' talk and let's get to the good stuff


----------



## renji1337

I like linus.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Wow the audio is in fact really really bad.


----------



## wanako

780 for a 980? i can't decide!! money burning in mah pocket!


----------



## fleetfeather

Amazon is doing international shipping!!!









Latersssssss Aussie retailers


----------



## keikei

I hope this isnt a 24 hr tease....


----------



## szeged

zzz what a crap stream so far. I dont care at all about any of the stuff they are talking about. show me maxwell, show me awkward jen hsun, show me the amd fans in the audience, then lift the freakin nda and close the stream.

also, the stream audio sucks, maybe they arent using trueaudio?


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Wow the audio is in fact really really bad.


thats an understatement.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Tinytomlogan says that the NDA will lift tomorrow...


What time tomorrow? Midnight? 6 Am? 9 Am?

This is such a fail


----------



## DrexelDragon

I'm sure the NDA will drop after NVIDIA makes the announcement. Guys at wccftech said it was only hours away from dropping like 5 hours ago lol


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> zzz what a crap stream so far. I dont care at all about any of the stuff they are talking about. show me maxwell, show me awkward jen hsun, show me the amd fans in the audience, then lift the freakin nda and close the stream.
> 
> also, the stream audio sucks, maybe they arent using trueaudio?


Lift the NDA, drop the mic and 360 moon walk off stage


----------



## Stay Puft

I killed the stream. Let me know if it gets interesting


----------



## 2010rig

Did she just ask what we think the big announcement will be?

G-AUDIO


----------



## DrexelDragon

Oh gimme a break obviously its Maxwell and the 980/970


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Lift the NDA, drop the mic and 360 moon walk off stage


360 no scope moon walk tsunami flip off the stage.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What time tomorrow? Midnight? 6 Am? 9 Am?
> 
> This is such a fail


I dont think so, [H] has the review page up, it just locked


----------



## NoDoz

What a deal!!

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29083&cPath=876


----------



## Darius510

So any clue what theyre announcing other the the 900 series? I'm kinda hoping for PC drivers for that SHIELD controller.


----------



## NuclearPeace

Someone needs new audio engineers.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

All this time for game24 and they can't sort out the audio issues? lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearPeace*
> 
> Someone needs new audio engineers.


Just mute it.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Why are they saying click away? I can't click anything


----------



## Ftruck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Amazon is doing international shipping!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latersssssss Aussie retailers


I hear that. The AU retailers 50% mark up over US pricing is straight up extortionate.


----------



## zealord

**** audio is getting worse. didn't know that was even possible.


----------



## jjsoviet

dat audio so bad


----------



## waylo88

Enough of this dumb talk show type stuff. Announce the cards already and let me buy them.


----------



## Darkpriest667

I guess AMD was really prophetic about the necessity for true audio. Sheesh if we had only known!!!


----------



## brandon6199

Lol what am I watching right now?


----------



## 2010rig

We've been anticipating Game24, and all we're getting are these lousy 2 bore fests.

LOL, she's live and had to start over her intro. lmao


----------



## SlackerITGuy

OMG my ears!, is this for real?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Why are they saying click away? I can't click anything


You can do it on the main live streaming site.

http://game24.nvidia.com/event


----------



## doomlord52

The sound is next level bad. Who set this up?


----------



## keikei

So this is taking place west coast?


----------



## majin662

so far in future...so much bad audios


----------



## PureBlackFire

lol....


----------



## DrexelDragon

OMG THIS IS AWFUL


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> So this is taking place west coast?


Yes. At San Jose for the live modding competition. LA for the main event.


----------



## Stay Puft

Has to be California. Look how horribly dressed they all are. "Classic Douchebag" look


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftruck*
> 
> I hear that. The AU retailers 50% mark up over US pricing is straight up extortionate.


snag a PNY 970 reference for $340 AUD shipped


----------



## keikei

24 hour event, theres going to be a lot of filler.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has to be California. Look how horribly dressed they all are.


Watch it.


----------



## dir_d

AMD was bad, I think this is just as bad so far


----------



## doomlord52

"What are you excited for?"
*No one mentions new GPUs*


----------



## duganator

Multi Billion dollar high tech company announcing mind blowing new gpu's
Can't figure out streaming audio

Why


----------



## ryanallan

For those who cant click on the other feeds, refresh your page.
worked for me.


----------



## batman900

Ugh!! Starting to feel so lack luster with these crappy hosts and audio.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> "What are you excited for?"
> *No one mentions new GPUs*


Seriously they must have gagged everyone.

And did they guy really bring up Destiny? Not even a PC game lol


----------



## Stay Puft

There's always a fat dude on these streams. Props to the eagle on your shirt bro.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> "What are you excited for?"
> *No one mentions new GPUs*


derp games derp rofl. Like none of these guys couldnt play dota 2 in their basements. talk about the gpus already.

also, lol at these nerds hitting on the blonde on stream. sad. very sad.


----------



## scotthulbs

My Guess.... NDA drops @ 9am EST

Yesterdays email about the event

HEADSET, KEYBOARD AND POPCORN AT THE READY!

Remember when we invited you to our unprecedented worldwide 24-hour festival of gaming last week?

Well, we're back to make sure you didn't forget, and to ensure you get a good night's rest tonight, as tomorrow *you'd be a fool to take a nap at half time!
*
If you did forget (we forgive you), GAME24 will be packed with exclusive content, developer interviews, game reveals, online contests, and more!

To find out more please visit our GAME24 event site, where you can find out more about the event or save the date in your calendar as we count down the biggest gaming moments leading up to this worldwide 24-hour festival of gaming.

#GAME24


----------



## rv8000

I'm actually mad I didn't get to spend the last 15 minutes spamming f5


----------



## majin662

oooh he's so cool...HE KNOWS!!!!!!


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Has to be California. Look how horribly dressed they all are. "Classic Douchebag" look


Could be worse. At least it's not New York.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You can so see that blonde's nips


The most interesting thing so far...nipples, hope it gets colder and rains later on....


----------



## Darius510

I refuse to believe there is a single person in the universe enjoying this show.


----------



## dogroll

Reference 980 costs $800 in Australia. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> The most interesting thing so far...nipples, hope it gets colder and rains later on....


I'll make it rain on her...


----------



## 2010rig

She needs to go interview someone from Team Red.


----------



## duganator

Trying to watch the Linus stream, but somehow the audio from the main stream and the Linus stream is playing. GG nvidia


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> You can so see that blonde's nips


I should rep you for that, far better than any video card news


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Could be worse. At least it's not New York.


Oh no you didnt


----------



## ref

Well, at least this guy there seems tolerable.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Sweet, already got Amazon to refund my order the corrected price amount the moment it ships


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Could be worse. At least it's not New York.


shots fired


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hahaha he said gaming master race


----------



## majin662

the fake excitement in her voice is killing me...*must blend in with nerds*


----------



## szeged

and there goes the first F bomb slip rofl.


----------



## PureBlackFire

OMG!! someone said it in real life.


----------



## brandon6199

Lol look at this guy.


----------



## traxtech

I strongly urge Aussies to buy them from Amazon. screw paying 800 minus shipping and the stupid fees we have to pay.


----------



## brandon6199

FINALLY! Someone said it! 900 series cards!


----------



## Descadent

quality isn't that great, i see no nips lol


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Trying to watch the Linus stream, but somehow the audio from the main stream and the Linus stream is playing. GG nvidia


this one is better mate :






no interfering audio


----------



## wanako

omg somebody finally mentioned the 9xx


----------



## DrexelDragon

LOL she's a TERRIBLE liar


----------



## szeged

and finally someone mentions the 900 series. ty leslie.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> omg somebody finally mentioned the 9xx


hah yea. about time.


----------



## keikei

I see some asian guy representing....


----------



## DrexelDragon

Oh thank god hopefully the announcement is soon


----------



## dir_d

Linus only if you like him


----------



## MeanBruce

The Linus Cam


----------



## Darius510

lol did they just cut the mic on the guy that mentioned the 900 series


----------



## ref

OH BOY

Here we go, shouldnt be long now.


----------



## DrexelDragon

*** WHY DID THEY CUT AWAY


----------



## majin662

sounds like soon


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Someone needs to feel her up on camera












Hahaha


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> this one is better mate :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no interfering audio


I love you


----------



## Stay Puft

Mods can we ban all these members who like linus?









Alatar.. I want to call in that favor you owe me


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'll make it rain on her...


HAHAHAHAH, you dirty little bastard!


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Someone needs to feel her up on camera


Dude seriously, are you 12 years old?


----------



## brandon6199

What is this now. A history lesson?


----------



## toxify

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Someone needs to feel her up on camera


that was a little uncalled for joking or not


----------



## 2010rig

hmm, not sure if I'm going to wait much longer to find out what we already know.


----------



## machinehead

they cam girls you guys keep linking won't even show me a boob


----------



## rv8000

Of course lets go through an hour of history at the least


----------



## szeged

good god the audio.

RIP headphone users.

also, be quiet and show jen hsun pleasseeeeee i need to feed my awkward fixation.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

history of pc gaming, why am I watching this?


----------



## dogroll

970 also costs $520 in Australia. So much for $350~. 290 still reigns performance king.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I love you


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO that is the Linus channel...ban that PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

They probably told everyone in the crowd not to say anything about the 900 series, and that guy showed up late, so she acted all awkward like.


----------



## Shogon

Such a crappy event

I see no nips that were spoken off


----------



## Bluemustang

lol i got my speakers maxed out, which would usually be shaking my floors, and i can still barely hear them. Audio sucks. Anyone got a better game24 link?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Dude seriously, are you 12 years old?


Mentality of a teenager in a 34 year old body


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mods can we ban all these members who like linus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alatar.. I want to call in that favor you owe me


Hehehe it's a case mod competition, better than watching those two stiffs.


----------



## routek

Seems like announcements are not far away


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mods can we ban all these members who like linus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alatar.. I want to call in that favor you owe me


Linus sucks so much less dick than the main stream. I don't particularly care for him personally but he is less annoying than listening to people talk about their favorite video games.


----------



## MeanBruce

Linus' nips ewwwwwww.


----------



## szeged

half life 3 confirmation incoming.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mentality of a teenager in a 34 year old body


my body grew big..but my mind...beeewwwwbbbbssss


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mentality of a teenager in a 34 year old body


Wow that's actually even more creepy.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> half life 3 confirmation incoming.


Don't we wish.


----------



## Descadent

yall never answered why all the linus hate? whether you like him or not he has helped people who buy into the master race ALOT with his channel


----------



## keikei

Why cant they go back to the live-feed? This pc 'history' is ridiculous.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> 970 also costs $520 in Australia. So much for $350~. 290 still reigns performance king.


Yeah, because Australian jacked up prices are the end all be all. Buy from Amazon or NewEgg for $330.


----------



## AgentHydra

Maybe 9:30EST????


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Wow that's actually even more creepy.


Girlfriend is 21. What do you think now?


----------



## TFL Replica

I was feeling relatively calm and content, until I saw Linus. Now I want to punch something and I don't know why.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Z97 SOC Force support triple SLI?


----------



## Forsakenfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Girlfriend is 21. What do you think now?


Your pillow is 21 years old? Dude....


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I was feeling relatively calm and content, until I saw Linus. Now I want to punch something and I don't know why.


See. We all hate linus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenfire*
> 
> Your pillow is 21 years old? Dude....


What?


----------



## szeged

" we wanted to make everquest very open"

shows a clip of a character running into a doorway for forever.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Girlfriend is 21. What do you think now?


And how old is the wife?


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall never answered why all the linus hate? whether you like him or not he has helped people who buy into the master race ALOT with his channel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I was feeling relatively calm and content, until I saw Linus. Now I want to punch something and I don't know why.


Sure, he has an annoying voice and is a total obnoxious nerd, but there's no doubting that his channel and his work is impressive. Whether we like it or not, he knows his stuff.

I personally follow his channel on YouTube. Enjoy his unboxing and reviews.


----------



## waylo88

I dont mind Linus, not sure what all the hate is about.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsakenfire*
> 
> Your pillow is 21 years old? Dude....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> And how old is the wife?


Ex wife is 22


----------



## mingocr83

On the 4th streaming they are throwing shirts to the public...


----------



## Darkpriest667

They just said Nvidia invented the GPU.... ..... seriously Nvidia? I mean sheesh some of us are daft but we aren't that daft.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Girlfriend is 21. What do you think now?


Good man, live life like hugh hefner. Never too old for nips, if you like them less then when you're a kid even at my age(42), you need better things in your life, a shrink, or viagra


----------



## MeanBruce

Here's the on stage cam


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I was feeling relatively calm and content, until I saw Linus. Now I want to punch something and I don't know why.


I understand the feeling...just watch their LG UM34 monitor review...is so nerve racking...the only missing thing is the guy shafting the back of the monitor...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Good man, live life like hugh hefner. Never too old for nips, if you like them less then when you're a kid even at my age(42), you need better things in your life, a shrink, or viagra


Have the car, house, young girlfriend.


----------



## mingocr83

STAGE STREAM!


----------



## szeged

the biggest fail so far is killing ragnaros with no master loot.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

"Now, Maxwell's back and it's brought along the BFG (Big Flaming Graphics) in Nvidia's next generation supercard, the Geforce GTX 980 Ti."

Couldn't say I'd expect anything else from IGN.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Have the car, house, young girlfriend.


And soon a 970. Your life is complete.


----------



## Stay Puft

When the woman gets home i'm cutting out. I'm not sitting waiting all night
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> And soon a 970. Your life is complete.


A pair 2010.. Not just 1


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAGE STREAM!


Says offline???


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall never answered why all the linus hate? whether you like him or not he has helped people who buy into the master race ALOT with his channel


I can't stand his voice.

It's like hearing people chew loudly on their food with their mouths open. That piss me off.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the biggest fail so far is killing ragnaros with no master loot.


think it was just a couple dudes duo-ing him..one guy had boa's on i think


----------



## brandon6199

Anyone getting this?


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Good man, live life like hugh hefner. Never too old for nips, if you like them less then when you're a kid even at my age(42), you need better things in your life, a shrink, or viagra


Are you paying for those? If not keep quiet man...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I can't stand his voice.
> 
> It's like hearing people chew loudly on their food with their mouths open. That piss me off.


every time someone does that i want to completely destroy their face.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Have the car, house, young girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> And soon a 970. Your life is complete.
Click to expand...

hahaha


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone getting this?


Try this feed


----------



## Stay Puft

Main stage feed is lIVE


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> They just said Nvidia invented the GPU.... ..... seriously Nvidia? I mean sheesh some of us are daft but we aren't that daft.


Umm, they kind of did. The Geforce 256.


----------



## brandon6199

And we're back.

Stage cam:


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> every time someone does that i want to completely destroy their face.


Now imagine have to deal with that on a daily basis.

Life sucks.


----------



## Stay Puft




----------



## Yungbenny911

Are there really 45 million people watching?


----------



## yesitsmario

Too many posts, can someone tell me the official price tag for these cards?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> They just said Nvidia invented the GPU.... ..... seriously Nvidia? I mean sheesh some of us are daft but we aren't that daft.


They technically did with the Geforce 256


----------



## DrexelDragon

ITS TIME


----------



## ref

Here we go!


----------



## jjsoviet

HERE IT IS FOLKS


----------



## GoldenTiger

It's happening! No audio!?!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Too many posts, can someone tell me the official price tag for these cards?


970 - $329, 980 - $549


----------



## batman900

LMAO at this crap right now hahahaha


----------



## DrexelDragon

FREAKING FINALLY


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Too many posts, can someone tell me the official price tag for these cards?


Saw this posted elsewhere

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=193_1693


----------



## szeged

JEN HSUN PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE GET ON STAGE AND GET AWKWARDDDDDDDDD


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Too many posts, can someone tell me the official price tag for these cards?


GTX 970: $329.99
GTX 980: $549.99


----------



## AgentHydra

ABOUT DAM TIME


----------



## routek

tom Peterson is there


----------



## Stay Puft

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Jen-Hsun coming up


----------



## zealord

gogogo 980


----------



## mingocr83

THE PR0N IS COMING BEACHES!


----------



## jjsoviet

GOLDEN BOY PLEASE DO NOT DISAPPOINT


----------



## Ghoxt

They just said turning over to Jen for announcement....









Does he reveal now or at the end....


----------



## DrexelDragon

FINALLY HES HERE


----------



## doomlord52

Is it time? It's time, isn't it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> They just said turning over to Jen for announcement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he reveal now or at the end....


Now.


----------



## szeged

FINALLY YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## carlhil2

C'mon, lets GO....


----------



## DrexelDragon

STOP BEING A D*** TEASE JEN


----------



## machinehead

so how big is the hdmi 2.0 upgrade


----------



## wanako

he said "product announcements!"


----------



## DrexelDragon

Only a couple hundred GeForce games? LOL


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Are you paying for those? If not keep quiet man...


lol wow maybe you need one or more of the things i mentioned, you most certainly need thicker skin. I'll add it to the list, free of charge for you.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Damnit, my order went from shipping now back to preparing for shipment!


----------



## The Mac

2 cards, 2 announcements

lol


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Damnit, my order went from shipping now back to preparing for shipment!


Oh no







...


----------



## szeged

and the awkward begins, i love it.


----------



## Darkpriest667

I guess my voodoos and 3dfx cards can't be counted as GPUs then.... besides I am pretty sure IBM and Texas Instruments were making GPUs in the 80s and 70s. So no, Nvidia didn't invent the GPU and anyone that believes so believes propaganda


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not good!


----------



## carlhil2

Crowd has been rocked to sleep...


----------



## iTzHughie

lmao when he said "The people that are dedicated to games are just better than anybody else"...then had to sit there for 30 seconds before the audience realized he wanted an applause. lululululu


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> lmao when he said "The people that are dedicated to games are just better than anybody else"...then had to sit there for 30 seconds before the audience realized he wanted an applause. lululululu


LOL...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> so how big is the hdmi 2.0 upgrade


It's huge, there's a whole market of tv's waiting for a connection.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Damnit, my order went from shipping now back to preparing for shipment!


Good luck dude. I wonder what the eta till normal supply will be?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> That's not good!


I meant for him...

Mine are shipped and has tracking info on FedEx's site having departed amazon's facility







.

6:02 pm Left FedEx origin facility
Weight 6 lbs / 2.74 kgs
Total pieces 1
Packaging Your Packaging
Service FedEx Standard Overnight
Dimensions 14x12x9 in.


----------



## Alatar

4:40am, 500 unread posts, and I woke up just in time apparently...


----------



## szeged

YAY MATH


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone getting this?


Try this: http://game24.nvidia.com/event


----------



## PureBlackFire

it's time.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> lol wow maybe you need one or more of the things i mentioned, you most certainly need thicker skin. I'll add it to the list, free of charge for you.


Keep quiet then...thanks! Smartass criticizing other member's way of handing his live is low level tactics so ****...ain't your business!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I meant for him...
> 
> Mine is shipped and has tracking info on FedEx's site having departed amazon's facility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 6:02 pm Left FedEx origin facility
> Weight 6 lbs / 2.74 kgs
> Total pieces 1
> Packaging Your Packaging
> Service FedEx Standard Overnight
> Dimensions 14x12x9 in.


Ohh that's good for you. Mine still says preparing for shipment.


----------



## jjsoviet

MAXWELL


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 4:40am, 500 unread posts, and I woke up just in time apparently...


thats a helluva an alarm clock


----------



## DrexelDragon

LOL already seen these slides


----------



## Sideways8LV

Here we go!


----------



## Ghoxt

Alright here we go. Maxwell.


----------



## keikei

I thought maxwell was a coffee brand.


----------



## 2010rig

We're bigger than Jordan? Someone is kinda crazy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> I guess my voodoos and 3dfx cards can't be counted as GPUs then.... besides I am pretty sure IBM and Texas Instruments were making GPUs in the 80s and 70s. So no, Nvidia didn't invent the GPU and anyone that believes so believes propaganda


GeForce 256 was marketed as "the world's first 'GPU', or Graphics Processing Unit", a term Nvidia defined at the time as "a single-chip processor with integrated transform, lighting, triangle setup/clipping, and rendering engines that is capable of processing a minimum of 10 million polygons per second."

Compared to previous high-end 3D game accelerators, such as 3dfx Voodoo3 3500 and Nvidia RIVA TNT2 Ultra, GeForce provided up to a 50% or greater improvement in frame rate in some game titles (ones specifically written to take advantage of the hardware T&L) when coupled with a very low budget CPU.[2]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_256


----------



## hanzy

Ready?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I thought maxwell was a coffee brand.


I thought it makes films for old camaras


----------



## Waro

It's time for The ***pening 2.0 by Nvidia.


----------



## dir_d

dat jacket haha


----------



## iatacs19

Hurry!


----------



## duganator

I hope we get an hour long physics lesson before he talks about the cards.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I thought maxwell was a coffee brand.


MAXWELL COFFEE CAN ITX INC


----------



## szeged

factor of 2, much wow.


----------



## Mand12

Totally called power efficiency = performance


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> 970 - $329, 980 - $549


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> GTX 970: $329.99
> GTX 980: $549.99


Thanks! 970 sounds like a good upgrade from my 660 TI.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> dat jacket haha


Members Only!


----------



## majin662

thats crazy talk


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I thought maxwell was a coffee brand.


Maxwell sat behind me in 2nd grade


----------



## zealord

what racing game is that?


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I hope we get an hour long physics lesson before he talks about the cards.


I don't think an hour does maxwell justice


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> what racing game is that?


Looked like Grid 2


----------



## Ghoxt

2* Perf per Watt of Kepler. Really? wha. Delta compression of Textures in memory. Reduced memory traffic by 30%.... Holy...


----------



## keikei

Talk compression to me baby!


----------



## JLMS2010

Mine has shipped! I just got my tracking number


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Members Only!


Apparently, hes the last member


----------



## iTzHughie

Zzz....Wake me up after this snooze-fest.


----------



## hanzy

He is basically stating 980 is the upgrade path from 680 not 780!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Gotta love how he compares it to the 680 Cause the 980 is a direct replacement


----------



## Mand12

So much for the idea that Maxwell overclocks poorly, lol.


----------



## ref

Mother of overclockers!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> He is basically stating 980 is the upgrade path from 680 not 780!


some secret that was.


----------



## majin662

whoa..mother of overclockers


----------



## 2010rig

The mother of overclockers!


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Mother of overclockers!


HI MOM


----------



## jjsoviet

Overclocking :3


----------



## DrexelDragon

DONT TEASE ME JEN THIS BETTER OVERCLOCK GOOD


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> Apparently, hes the last member


Shallow Hal movie quote?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Oh boy, he's bragging about how oc'able these are!


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> Keep quiet then...thanks! Smartass criticizing other member's way of handing his live is low level tactics so ****...ain't your business!


Stop taking things so seriously. i wasn't telling anyone anything, rather, left a remark that most adults wouldn't have a problem with. maybe a lame attempt at comedy, but I meant no harm. lol seriously grow up.


----------



## Shogon

nfans

I think my 790i had one


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Shallow Hal movie quote?


;-)


----------



## Gallien

Jensen said "This is going to be the mother of all overclockers"


----------



## Sideways8LV

Was that a pre-pubescent boy shrieking in the background when he said 'overclocking'?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worried, just got my tracking # for my EVGA 980 SC's


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> The mother of overclockers!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Gotta love how he compares it to the 680 Cause the 980 is a direct replacement


All he's doing is comparing first kepler to first new Maxwell..... apples to apples.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Was that a pre-pubescent boy shrieking in the background when he said 'overclocking'?


I think so


----------



## szeged

and hes done talking about overclocking almost instantly.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Not as impressive comparing to 2nd gen Kepler either


----------



## djriful

I am watching the Live Stream....

GTX 980 is going to be a mother of overclocking due to energy efficiency. dang...


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Stop taking things so seriously. i wasn't telling anyone anything, rather, left a remark that most adults wouldn't have a problem with. maybe a lame attempt at comedy, but I meant no harm. lol seriously grow up.


whatever...


----------



## majin662

umm i'm taking sups all day jen


----------



## Forsakenfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> All he's doing is comparing first kepler to first new Maxwell..... apples to apples.


Apples to really old apples.


----------



## Serandur

Gameworks is some pretty cool tech. Underutilized, especially on account of non-standardization, but cool stuff.


----------



## mingocr83

Update in amazon listings...nothing as of yet...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Just say 980 jeez hahahahaha


----------



## wanako

he's not a public speaker is he?


----------



## djriful

MMhh.... perf stock to stock not much significant compare to Kepler but once it is overclocked... yeah..


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> All he's doing is comparing first kepler to first new Maxwell..... apples to apples.


I think his doing that because the next card that comes out he will compare it to Titan and 780 Ti


----------



## djriful

"wait wait let me do this!"


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> he's not a public speaker is he?


he's nvidia's public speaker.


----------



## keikei

Dats some sexy grass.


----------



## szeged

i want that grass in skyrim.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

If I want to know more about grass I'll walk in a park.

If I want to learn Math and History I would go to school.


----------



## The Mac

Turf-FX...

hahahaha


----------



## djriful

dat grasss


----------



## fleetfeather

GOAT SIMULATOR JUST GOT REAL


----------



## MunneY

YEAHHHHHHH... FLUID PHYSX


----------



## machinehead

FROOT LOOPS


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> FROOT LOOPS


LOL


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> FROOT LOOPS


in white paint







.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> he's nvidia's public speaker.


ouch. lol.
he needs to take a speech class.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> FROOT LOOPS
> 
> 
> 
> in white paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It's Mayhem Ice Pastel... I wonder how it will taste like.


----------



## Nova.

Dat water.


----------



## zealord

like stuff like that would ever be in CoD lol


----------



## DrexelDragon

Damn that water actually looks awesome


----------



## jjsoviet

Damn that object collision is good


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> like stuff like that would ever be in CoD lol


that's why he said imagine lol


----------



## djriful

Well those water been demo for a long time,... never really made it into games. I'm sure waiting for the GTX 1200+... you will still not find game with that kind of water.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Gotta love how he compares it to the 680 Cause the 980 is a direct replacement


From a couple days ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> To judge how good Maxwell is, first comparisons I'll be making will be against the 680, but that's just me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Maxwell is designed for Energy Efficiency, and improved Performance / Watt. 128 Maxwell cores = 90% the performance of 192 Kepler cores, and will overclock higher.
> 
> But it's on a smaller die size.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> why is that? I mean the 680 was 499$. The 980 is going to be 600-700$. The 980 die size is also 33% bigger.
> Well I am going to compare it to the 680 aswell, because well that is my card.
> just curious why


Simply because it's GK104 vs GM204. Let's see how much Performance / Watt has gone up on the same 28nm node.









The 980 equals 2765 Kepler cores, which is why they went for 1100 - 1200 MHz boost to slightly edge out the 780 Ti. 980's will clock much higher too.

I'm still suspecting the 980 to come in $499 - $550. $600 - $700 makes no sense. The 290X has dropped to $449, AMD is well aware of where the 290X stands.


----------



## szeged

that rabbit just got put in a porn on accident.


----------



## duganator

Hooray for cum rabbit


----------



## machinehead

NO LEAD PAINT!
EAT DEM LOOPS SON


----------



## djriful

DAT MILK.. yeah right...


----------



## Forsakenfire

That is so not milk.


----------



## MunneY

just get on with the announcement so I can go to bed... dang


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> whatever...


You're the one being uncool.


----------



## 2010rig

Yes, gathering those quotes was far more interesting than whatever he's talking about right now.


----------



## batman900

Lmao that "milk"


----------



## Descadent

that's what you call a bodyshot


----------



## jjsoviet

Now that's milk


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I saw nvidia hair demo so long ago, how long before we see this stuff in actual games?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that rabbit just got put in a porn on accident.


----------



## Descadent

that VR porn for rift is going to be amazing


----------



## majin662

nvidia after dark


----------



## MunneY

FACIAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djriful

ROFL this made it EVEN WORSE OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA GOO MILK


----------



## szeged

oh jesus rofl this is hilarious.


----------



## jjsoviet

NVIDIA WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## fleetfeather

the chick in the crowd: AWWW YEEEAA

ahahahahahaha


----------



## keikei

LOL.


----------



## duganator

The "goo gun"


----------



## MunneY

Atleast they didn't use "milk"


----------



## carlhil2




----------



## Descadent

lol GIFS inCUMing


----------



## szeged

buying 4x 980s so i can simulate rabbit porn.


----------



## hanzy

That goo physx...
Cue the onslaught of physx enabled "dating" games.


----------



## wanako

omg this whole thing is falling apart and turning into a giant sexual innuendo.


----------



## djriful

This going to be on YOUTUBE and everywhere, accident porn in Game24 Maxwell GPU demo


----------



## jjsoviet

This is the future my friends


----------



## Serandur

You drive that resolution with a big die Maxwell chip. Problem solved.


----------



## iamhollywood5

anyone have any idea when these might start popping up on Newegg?


----------



## Forsakenfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This going to be on YOUTUBE and everywhere, accident porn in Game24 Maxwell GPU demo


Can't wait for the cumpilation.


----------



## coolbrezz

I watched for 30min drunk just give me the info grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> buying 4x 980s so i can simulate rabbit porn.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> buying 4x 980s so i can simulate rabbit porn.


NOW WE DON'T HAVE TO SEND HORNY SPACE GHECKOS INTO SPACE


----------



## majin662

he makes it sound like it's more than downsampling


----------



## dir_d

Down Sampling, people have been doing that for a long time


----------



## Descadent

super resolution thing is gonna be sweet for you people still stuck on 1080

more than downsampling


----------



## Difunto

CRAZY EYES IS THE BEST!


----------



## DrexelDragon

I don't see the difference


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I don't see the difference


Well we are watching a stream, so


----------



## szeged

JEN HSUNS SHIRT IS OFF LET THE AWKWARD BEGIN


----------



## PureBlackFire

the stream quality isn't good enough to see a difference.


----------



## AgentHydra

Jacket's off, now it gets real.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I don't see the difference


Even on the horrendously compressed stream I could tell the shimmering and sharpness on alphas.


----------



## zealord

I bet they do this announcement first, because JHH doesn't want to stay awake for 24 hours straight


----------



## Forsakenfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I don't see the difference


It's one of those horrible "you had to be there" moments.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> super resolution thing is gonna be sweet for you people still stuck on 1080
> 
> more than downsampling


Stuck on 1080..lol ok. Nobody is "stuck" on 1080, the cost of gaming at 4K is too expensive for many people like myself.


----------



## keikei

Jacket off=serious mode.


----------



## Ghoxt

Hey what about an audio reveal


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> anyone have any idea when these might start popping up on Newegg?


Hopefully before 8 am central time Im either going to buy from there or Amazon


----------



## Princess Garnet

Well that didn't look like what I expected to see. I apparently picked an awkward moment to see what this streaming thing was all about. I'm, uh, going back to other stuff now. I'm guessing this thing is going to be mostly filler and announcements of stuff we mostly more or less know by now? (at least as far as the video cards go.)


----------



## majin662

someones bout to catch a butt whupping..shirts off...2x jen per article clothing taken off


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Stuck on 1080..lol ok. Nobody is "stuck" on 1080, the cost of gaming at 4K is too expensive for many people like myself.


In other words, you're stuck.


----------



## machinehead

why am i watching this stream i have grass and froot loops at home8


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> Stuck on 1080..lol ok. Nobody is "stuck" on 1080, the cost of gaming at 4K is too expensive for many people like myself.


1440p is where it's at right now...not 4k


----------



## PureBlackFire

mutha *bleep* AA.


----------



## Descadent

mother f'n aa


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 1440p is where it's at right now...not 4k


Been there done that since 2008. 4k time since early this year for me!


----------



## wanako

MATH F*** AA /samuelljackson


----------



## djriful

Basically Supersampling, some games has this already hardcoded.


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm thinking Midnight is when the NDA drops


----------



## Descadent

no 4k until 4k 144hz gsync!

although hdmi 2.0 will make me buy a 55"+ 4k tv but 28" 4k monitors are too small!


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Been there done that since 2008. 4k time since early this year for me!


I'm jelly. only got 1440p this year lol


----------



## skupples




----------



## iTzHughie

Oh god, this sampling explanation is terrible


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm thinking Midnight is when the NDA drops


Oh geez 2 am central dam pacific time


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm thinking Midnight is when the NDA drops


Midnight Where?


----------



## skupples

What NDA? lol. People already plowed through that, which from what i'm hearing was Nvidia sanctioned.

Amazon is redacting listings due to excessive pre-orders.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> MATH F*** AA /samuelljackson


AA, MF! DO YOU USE IT?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> What NDA? lol. People already plowed through that, which from what i'm hearing was Nvidia sanctioned.
> 
> Amazon is redacting listings due to excessive pre-orders.


That's completely untrue lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Dark green has MSAA I assume lol.

MFAA seems kinda cool, better performing MSAA x4 for free.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I'm jelly. only got 1440p this year lol










I was wrong, checked my order invoice.... January 2009







. Close enough I guess








.
Quote:


> From: Dell Automated Email ([email protected]) on behalf of Dell Inc. ([email protected])
> Sent: *Mon 1/12/09 10:14 AM*
> 
> Order Detail
> 
> Item Description Unit Price Quantity Total Price
> 
> Dell UltraSharp 3007WFP-HC 30-inch WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor 1 $749.00
> 
> Dell UltraSharp 3007WFP-HC 30-inch WideScreen Flat Panel Monitor
> Certified Refurbished
> 
> Get 5% off Select Refurbished Dell Monitors with this coupon! - $112.35
> 
> Dell UltraSharp Widescreen 3007WFP-HC: 5Yr Ltd Warranty - Advance Exchange $80.00 1 $80.00
> 
> Subtotal: $716.65
> Shipping and Handling: $19.99
> Sales Tax: $xx.xx
> Total Amount: $7xx.xx


Close enough I guess.


----------



## keikei

They should hire Sam Jackson for all future Nvidia card launches.


----------



## machinehead

skupples works in the nvidia pr dept lol


----------



## djriful

So 2x perf, because it uses different method if the game supported. So that is where it is all coming from.


----------



## The Mac

never mind


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So 2x perf, because it uses different method if the game supported. So that is where it is all coming from.


Nope. They're saying with MSAA vs. MFAA in the same game on a Maxwell card it's a 25% gain in performance at the same quality.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> [H] review is live


link?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> [H] review is live


link


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So 2x perf, because it uses different method if the game supported. So that is where it is all coming from.


I assume you can force MFAA through the driver even if the game doesn't natively support MFAA.


----------



## zealord

So games do not need to support MFAA, it works on all games where MSAA works? Or how did they test the MFAA gain in Watch Dogs, Far Cry3 etc.?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> [H] review is live


Says it will be live at 10:30pm eastern, in 13 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> So games do not need to support MFAA, it works on all games where MSAA works? Or how did they test the MFAA gain in Watch Dogs, Far Cry3 etc.?


Sounds that way to me.


----------



## keikei

VR? Here we go.


----------



## Stay Puft

Screw it. I'm going with 3 970 Gamings


----------



## kkit0410

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/18/nvidia_maxwell_gpu_geforce_gtx_980_video_card_review

They posted on forum but nothing


----------



## routek

MFAA looks pretty sweet

DSR makes it really easy to sample, consider me sold on an upgrade


----------



## machinehead

guess that means this lame MFAA grass will be done soon


----------



## adamski07

Hell yeah! Waiting never ends. After maxwell, it's Oculus CV's time!


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> link


9:30 Central, 12 minutes

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1834240


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/18/nvidia_maxwell_gpu_geforce_gtx_980_video_card_review


Live in 12 minutes.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/18/nvidia_maxwell_gpu_geforce_gtx_980_video_card_review


TROLLLOL


----------



## The Mac

read the bottom, 10 minutes

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1834240

he posted the wrong link


----------



## kkit0410

i am victim ..

"This review will be published at 9:30pm CDT. "
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> TROLLLOL


----------



## ref

So if that review is being published in 10 minutes, does that mean the NDA will be lifted by then?

Meaning, we can finally buy these things


----------



## Invaderscs

Has anyone been following along with the leaked press slides?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> So if that review is being published in 10 minutes, does that mean the NDA will be lifted by then?
> 
> Meaning, we can finally buy these things


YESSSSSSSS


----------



## semitope

Been searching for a 290 for a while now. Looks like I am going to betray AMD and go nvidia. If this beats the 290 and maybe 290x


----------



## djriful

Is DSR only on Maxwell?


----------



## szeged

hey look, nvidia announces a new product and actually has working demos of it. take notes amd.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey look, nvidia announces a new product and actually has working demos of it. take notes amd.


think I saw a few. leaks valid


----------



## Serandur

Which of these new features are actually Maxwell-exclusive? MFAA?


----------



## NuclearPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey look, nvidia announces a new product and actually has working demos of it. take notes amd.


Ooh... shots fired...


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> So if that review is being published in 10 minutes, does that mean the NDA will be lifted by then?
> 
> Meaning, we can finally buy these things


yes, [H] adheres strictly to NDA.

But they could have have a separate NDA for sales though...


----------



## batman900

Good lord he repeats himself a lot! Repeats himself a lot!


----------



## Stay Puft

Make sure to SAVE [H]'s images because it will probably crash


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Make sure to SAVE [H]'s images because it will probably crash


They have a lot of bandwidth, i doubt it.


----------



## zealord

I really like what Nvidia is doing lately. They still have amazing performance, but care about much more than that. DSR and MFAA sound awesome. Gsync is awesome. Really hope MFAA is turning out to be as good as I think it could be. MSAA is practically a requirement for me at 1080p and if MFAA has the same image quality but half the performance strain then I am one happy dude


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Make sure to SAVE [H]'s images because it will probably crash


Or maybe that's when the NDA lifts?


----------



## szeged

INCOMINGGGGGGG


----------



## DrexelDragon

YO DUDE STOP TALKING OVER JEN


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey look, nvidia announces a new product and actually has working demos of it. take notes amd.


It is nice to look at an event that is worth looking at. lol. AMD streams are so boring to look at.


----------



## error-id10t

While he's wasting time on Oculus or whatever, can someone explain why MFAA wouldn't work on previous cards..?


----------



## Sideways8LV

Oh man stop teasing me, my wife is getting impatient :S

Edit: I realize that sentence could be misconstrued.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> While he's wasting time on Oculus or whatever, can someone explain why MFAA wouldn't work on previous cards..?


because they want you to buy the new card


----------



## badtaylorx

wow, im going to hafta hide my credit card....

those leaks made me want to spend, but when i look at the numbers something seems fishy.....


----------



## szeged

150 gpus to render that pic, i bet if i OC my 780ti hard enough i can do it in 2.


----------



## looniam

the letter is U

i repeat, the letter is *U*

edit: now who is going to stick around for the next 11?


----------



## Porter_

this thread is _moving_


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> The mother of overclockers!


What did they say it clocks too?


----------



## Invaderscs

its up http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/18/nvidia_maxwell_gpu_geforce_gtx_980_video_card_review#.VBuU6fldWWo


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> read the bottom, 10 minutes
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1834240
> 
> he posted the wrong link


Working!


----------



## kkit0410

[H] review is up


----------



## TMatzelle60

Well there is 311 people in this one single thread


----------



## jjsoviet

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/18/nvidia_maxwell_gpu_geforce_gtx_980_video_card_review#.VBuVElXF9-U

here it is!!!!


----------



## RSharpe

Thank you [H]


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Review is live!


----------



## mboner1

I hope this isn't the pricing we can expect in Australia... although I kinda got that sinking feeling...


----------



## carlhil2

I am calling 1500+mhz all day...


----------



## fleetfeather

DAYYYYUM BF4 Bench vs 780Ti!


----------



## Stay Puft

OMG


----------



## iatacs19

LOL my 780Ti just became an expensive paper weight.


----------



## semitope

review UP


----------



## IronWill1991

I'm still waiting for 970 benchmarks.


----------



## Exilon

Wow, it's beating both the 290X and 780 Ti in 4K...


----------



## szeged

"look at the size of the balls."


----------



## Descadent

it's official 780 ti classy is being returned to amazon!

now let me buy some 980s!


----------



## FattysGoneWild

OMG 11fps difference. Groundbreaking! What a waste.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> OMG


----------



## Alatar

Note that the performance difference to the 780Ti is bigger at 4K than 1600p.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/18/nvidia_maxwell_gpu_geforce_gtx_980_video_card_review#.VBuVElXF9-U
> 
> here it is!!!!


I wanna get rid of my 780ti now for this 980 jeez!


----------



## NuclearPeace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> snip


The 980 rekt the 780 ti and the 29x with almost using half the power of the 290x.


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> "look at the size of the balls."


God I hate my teenage mentality...










Hurry up and show up cards. I need two 980's in my life... right now..

Enough about the balls already Jen


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's official 780 ti classy is being returned to amazon!
> 
> now let me buy some 980s!


Terrible. You knew this was coming and choose to abuse the system.


----------



## Stay Puft

Bit tech is out

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/1


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's official 780 ti classy is being returned to amazon!
> 
> now let me buy some 980s!


HURRAY


----------



## GoldenTiger

Think this says it all folks. Look at the difference in the minimums.





Cheaper, faster, highly oc'able, cooler-running, and far less power consumption + driver-based down/upsampling and the new MFAA method that adds performance all the way through antialiased 4k.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> OMG 11fps difference. Groundbreaking! What a waste.


20 percent increase. What in the **** were you expecting dude?


----------



## 2010rig

And it begins







This one is close


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Terrible. You knew this was coming and choose to abuse the system.


abuse the system? they allow returns lol


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Think this says it all folks.


780 Ti's are now not worth more than 500 dollars


----------



## mingocr83

REVIEW ONLINE TPU, GURU3D and ANANDTECH


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> And it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is close


Hell f-ing yes. NVIDIA is king.


----------



## djriful

True is kinda on par with 780Ti but again, the price is what attracts people over 780Ti.


----------



## ref

Holy crap, enough about the BALLS already!


----------



## Baghi

@Alatar TPU Reviews are out as well:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/


----------



## Serandur

Impressive resolution scaling, price is meh. Can't believe the gap between the 980 and the 970 in price.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> "look at the size of the balls."


"Look underneath the balls!"


----------



## TFL Replica

"Look underneath the balls"


----------



## iatacs19

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review


----------



## BonitiilloO

DSR = Resolution scaling from Battlefield 4... in game options


----------



## szeged

HERE IT COMESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## wholeeo

I've got to admit, those are some nice balls.


----------



## kkit0410

Guru3d have Gigabyte and MSI 970 reviews up


----------



## zealord

DX 11.3 AWW YIIIISSSSSS


----------



## looniam

Spoiler: some benches


----------



## RSharpe

[H]ardOCP wasn't able to do any overclocking in there review. Did any other reviews manage to get some overclocking in?


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Vxgi looks awesome. Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## 2010rig

WHY IS HE STILL TALKING?


----------



## kkit0410

****. OC 970 = stock 980


----------



## jologskyblues

That perf-per-watt at 28nm.

Just awesome.


----------



## Stay Puft

Bit tech hit 1450 Boost clock on the reference 980


----------



## fleetfeather

1476mhz on the 970 ACX! #HYYYYYPE


----------



## djriful

GTX 970 2-ways / 3-ways - $330 each is very nice.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1476mhz on the 970 ACX! #HYYYYYPE


What review? Link


----------



## fleetfeather

970 can OC boost higher than a 780Ti at stock boost. I'm sold.

Buying now.


----------



## szeged

well that basically confirms 1500mhz+ easy from classifieds lol.


----------



## error-id10t

So now we know.. moon landing was faked!


----------



## fleetfeather

Puft: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/28.html


----------



## Shpongle

Eh, I'm content with my 780 ti. Hopefully some more mature drivers will widen the gap. Maybe then I'll feel compelled to upgrade.

#hashtag


----------



## tpi2007

http://techreport.com/review/27067/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-970-graphics-cards-reviewed


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Puft: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/28.html


Thank you. Any 970 Gaming reviews yet?


----------



## skupples

Moon Conspiracy Confirmed!


----------



## DrexelDragon

*** is NVIDIA doing with the lunar bull****?


----------



## szeged

MOON LANDING A FAKE HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED


----------



## GoldenTiger

GAME, set, and match...

GG nvidia:

From techpowerup's review of the evGA GTX 970 SC ACX:
*Overclocking results listed in this section are achieved with the default fan and voltage settings as defined in the VGA BIOS. We choose this approach as it is the most realistic scenario for the majority of users.*









Imagine with some volts!


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you. Any 970 Gaming reviews yet?


http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,1.html


----------



## Serandur

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,1.html


----------



## NoDoz

Looks like the 970 is a beast for the money.


----------



## mingocr83

Nothing in amazon...still....


----------



## mboner1

Yep, shafted.


----------



## Stay Puft

970 Gaming only hits 69C in furmark


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> *** is NVIDIA doing with the lunar bull****?


Card prices are out of this world? Sorry had to.


----------



## VSG

This is bordering on True Audio level of boring


----------



## Ftruck

http://www.computeralliance.com.au/nividia-gtx980-4gb-asus-oc-pcie-video-card-pn-strix-gtx980-dc2oc-4gd5

hahaha such bargain.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yep, shafted.


amazon is doing international shipping


----------



## 2010rig

Synthetics,
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/19


----------



## Alatar

Doing my best to add the reviews but there's a lot of them with all the custom cards. So I'll add most after jensen has finished announcing maxwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Yep, shafted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Blame retailers and taxes. The MSRP is $549 and $329.


----------



## Stay Puft

970 Gaming hit *1501* Boost Clock


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ftruck*
> 
> http://www.computeralliance.com.au/nividia-gtx980-4gb-asus-oc-pcie-video-card-pn-strix-gtx980-dc2oc-4gd5
> 
> hahaha such bargain.


$330 in the USA.

And I gotta repost this:
From techpowerup's review of the evGA GTX 970 SC ACX:
*Overclocking results listed in this section are achieved with the default fan and voltage settings as defined in the VGA BIOS. We choose this approach as it is the most realistic scenario for the majority of users.*









Imagine with some volts!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 Gaming hit *1501* Boost Clock


good god.


----------



## NuclearPeace

GG AMD









The 970 is pretty much is just as fast as the 290x, *but is substantially cheaper* ($330 MSRP) and has *half the TDP on the same node* .

The 980 right now is untouchable. It not only wrecks the 780 Ti but the 290x isn't even in the same league. Only a 165w tdp and this is just GM204.

Don't even get started on all of the NVIDIA swag that they introduced with Maxwell.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

The moon?


----------



## keikei

Any 4k benches? Thats all i care about really.


----------



## looniam

techpowerup:

Drivers: AMD: Catalyst 14.6 Beta
R9 285: 14.30 Beta 2
NVIDIA: 337.88 WHQL
GTX 970/980: *344.07*

i want those drivers please!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you. Any 970 Gaming reviews yet?


1500mhz Oh myyyyy gawwwwdd


----------



## shremi

Any amazon links??? I need international shipping


----------



## Alatar

1500MHz at 1.2v is impressive. Now lets crank up the volts.


----------



## rv8000

Lol... Strix with a single 8-pin... Gaming it is







*for the 970 that is


----------



## IronWill1991

Yep, GTX 970 absolutely destroys GTX 670. I'm definitely buying it.


----------



## ekg84

NVIDIA Kills the GTX 780 Ti, GTX 780, GTX 770, Cuts GTX 760 Pricing

Wow

Source


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 780 Ti's are now not worth more than 500 dollars


More like $400 but let's not let GK110 owners feel butthurt (oh wait, I have one...).

According to TPU's maximum overclocks on the 780 Ti and the 980, they're basically tied in maximal attainable performance (but of course that's just one sample point and not really representative). The 980 will of course draw much less power.

Very excited for big Maxwell now.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> amazon is doing international shipping


But our dollar is down the drain.. need prices to adjust.

Of course when that happens, it's time for the BIG successors and then you wait for those. Paying AU$750-$800 for a 980 today is a rip-off, imagine what the TI will go for!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> techpowerup:
> 
> Drivers: AMD: Catalyst 14.6 Beta
> R9 285: 14.30 Beta 2
> NVIDIA: 337.88 WHQL
> GTX 970/980: *344.07*
> 
> i want those drivers please!


You can get 344.11 right now?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1500MHz at 1.2v is impressive. Now lets crank up the volts.


jk greenlight


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Any amazon links??? I need international shipping


Nothing yet...I have been checking the last 15 minutes...


----------



## RSharpe

PC Per has SLI benches as well

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-and-GTX-970-GM204-Review-Power-and-Efficiency


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> NVIDIA Kills the GTX 780 Ti, GTX 780, GTX 770, Cuts GTX 760 Pricing
> 
> Wow
> 
> Source


I feared this is going to happen

The 980 and 970 just tears into the 700 series


----------



## SoloCamo

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/15

290x tops it Crysis Warhead @ 4k I can rest easy knowing this


----------



## CaliLife17

1. When are Classy/KPE editions of 980 coming out
2. When are EK blocks coming out.

after 1 and 2 happen, I will be buying 3 of them.


----------



## traxtech

Makes me tempted to sell my 780 ti classified instead of getting a second one and buying 2x980s..

Or just buying another classified when they drop in price, choices choices


----------



## frag06

Now I'm not sure whether to go for the EVGA or MSI Gaming 970.


----------



## provost

Gosh, he loves to talk! I am going to sleep, and I bet when I wake up , he would still be talking.









His wife must not listen to him too often...,zzzz.


----------



## Stay Puft

Where are the damn cards!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Now I'm not sure whether to go for the EVGA or MSI Gaming 970.


If you're going to buy one in the next few, or at least try to, I'd definitely go for the gaming.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Bit tech hit 1450 Boost clock on the reference 980


remember both links









1500 core on air?

1500 core on air?

it will hit 1500 and more

Good hit on this thread










I was thinking in open the 980 thread. should I?


----------



## dir_d

Looks like my next cards will be 970s


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Where are the damn cards!!!!!!!!!!!


No kidding! Come on NVIDIA!


----------



## 12Cores

The 980 is a monster at stock clocks, all hail the new king. Amd what say you?


----------



## CaliLife17

Any steam Nvidia had with this conference, has been completely wasted and deflated with him talking about garbage the past 20-30mins. You could of ended this 30 mins ago, and come out complete winners. Just please stop talking now.


----------



## Alatar

The 970 is absolutely killing everything else when it comes to price/performance:


----------



## kkit0410

how about gigabyte 970? is it ****? but it is long card


----------



## adamski07

Any 980 Oc'd link? I want to see how this mother of overclocker performs, overclocked!


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/15
> 
> 290x tops it Crysis Warhead @ 4k I can rest easy knowing this


Congratulations?


----------



## Descadent




----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Of course when that happens, it's time for the BIG successors and then you wait for those. Paying AU$750-$800 for a 980 today is a rip-off, imagine what the TI will go for!
> You can get 344.11 right now?


344.11 in its current form isn't directly compatible with Maxwell, nor does it have the necessary optimizations.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


Ban him for posting a linus video


----------



## jmcosta

lol that alien joke...


----------



## szeged

omg rofl.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> This is bordering on True Audio level of boring


Nothing will ever touch that. I sat through it and I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## jologskyblues

256-bit powwwaaah!


----------



## Invaderscs

THEY SHOWED IT!!!


----------



## NoDoz

THERE IT IS!


----------



## szeged

FINALLY


----------



## zealord

He just said "the first flagship of Maxwell"

interesting


----------



## adamski07

:


----------



## skupples

.


----------



## Mand12

"first flagship"

Meaning there will be a second....

Oh and what a troll:

"How much does it cost? TWO THOUSAND FOURTY EIGHT cores"


----------



## doomlord52

Well, guess I'm getting 1 or 2 970s....


----------



## CaliLife17

well he said the FIRST maxwell flagship GPU, so that means, there will be more


----------



## TFL Replica

For anyone that's missed the stream so far, it can be summarized as: "Milk", goo, shiny balls, and astronaut butt.


----------



## error-id10t

Of course.. TI and Titan's, they'll sell.


----------



## marcus556

780ti is officially up for sale haha


----------



## NoDoz

HERE IT COMES


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> amazon is doing international shipping


I might have to jump on that then. Whenever I have tried to buy gpu's on there before I get the "this item does not ship to your destination" message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Blame retailers and taxes. The MSRP is $549 and $329.


No doubt.

So it would seem the 970 beats the r9 290 and performs roughly the same as a 290x for cheaper than a non reference 290.

.. And the 980 is the fastest single gpu priced @ $549.

Nice work nvidia, at least they have come to play in the pricing department now. Now I just need to try and get it shipped to me for that price from Amazon hopefully


----------



## skupples




----------



## djriful

Anyone selling their GTX TITAN for $300? Come on


----------



## Alatar

"We do have one other and this one is insane..."


----------



## LBear

Time for me to come off this 670 and the 970 performance should be a great leap for me.


----------



## jologskyblues

JHH is boring as usual.

At least NV is focusing more on the goods than guerrilla marketing.


----------



## pompss

best buy its the gtx 970 for $329


----------



## RSharpe

I am now very interested in a pair of GTX 970s in SLI.


----------



## fleetfeather

if someone finds a pny xlr8 review, that would be great. Need to find out ref PCB clocks


----------



## rv8000

This is a good end to the week. $329 970, honestly didn't think it was true but it is


----------



## SKYMTL

As people watch the stream waiting for the reveal....everyone else is watching / reading reviews and then snapping up the cards from retailers.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> remember both links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 core on air?
> 
> 1500 core on air?
> 
> it will hit 1500 and more
> 
> Good hit on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking in open the 980 thread. should I?


Go for it.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Okayy Newegg and Amazon lets go


----------



## traxtech

Decisions decisions


----------



## Descadent

COME ON AMAZON.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okayy Newegg and Amazon lets go


I know. I'm tired. I have work tomorrow


----------



## Ftruck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But our dollar is down the drain.. need prices to adjust.
> 
> Of course when that happens, it's time for the BIG successors and then you wait for those. Paying AU$750-$800 for a 980 today is a rip-off, imagine what the TI will go for!
> You can get 344.11 right now?


Oath man. I would have paid $699. Factoring in currency difference and the arbitrary $100 Australia tax. $799-$899 though is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

TTL review, not the best quality...


----------



## djriful

RIP AMD.


----------



## 2010rig

Dear 290X,


----------



## adamski07

Now everybody's f5ing amazon and newegg.. lol! Time to SLI that 980!


----------



## Raikozy

holy crap gtx 970 320 dollars, thats insane


----------



## criminal

Impressive. Now we can start talking about big Maxwell.


----------



## IronWill1991

If these cards went out of stock on Newegg or Amazon then how long until they usually restock?


----------



## routek

970 stampede incoming


----------



## Ramzinho

Newegg is already crashing lol


----------



## NoDoz

that 970 for 300 bucks is insane!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You can get 344.11 right now?


just found them:
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77884/en-uk

GeForce 900 Series:
GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970

GeForce 700 Series:
GeForce GTX TITAN Z, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745, GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720

GeForce 600 Series:
GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650, GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605

GeForce 500 Series:
GeForce GTX 590, GeForce GTX 580, GeForce GTX 570, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, GeForce GTX 560 SE, GeForce GTX 560, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 550 Ti, GeForce GT 545, GeForce GT 530, GeForce GT 520, GeForce 510

GeForce 400 Series:
GeForce GTX 480, GeForce GTX 470, GeForce GTX 465, GeForce GTX 460 SE v2, GeForce GTX 460 SE, GeForce GTX 460, GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GT 440, GeForce GT 430, GeForce GT 420

ION (Desktops):
ION

ION LE (Desktops):
ION LE

New in GeForce Game Ready Drivers

The new GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.11 WHQL, allows GeForce owners to continue to have the ultimate gaming experience. This driver is aligned with today's launch of the world's most advanced GPUs-the GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970. With support for NVIDIA G-SYNC Surround displays, gaming has never been more realistic and immersive. In addition, this Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience for the latest new blockbuster titles including Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation.

Game Ready
Best gaming experience for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation

New GeForce GPUs
Supports the new GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 GPUs, based upon the second-generation Maxwell architecture

Gaming Technology
Supports G-SYNC technology and NVIDIA G-SYNC Surround configurations


----------



## fleetfeather

970 MSI Gaming vs 970 Asus Strix Head to Head

http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5624/23/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980--970-review-incl-ultra-hd-test-asus-vs-msi-geforce-gtx-970


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> If these cards went out of stock on Newegg or Amazon then how long until they usually restock?


Next week sometime. I'm giving it till 1 am est then taking my behind to bed


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> If these cards went out of stock on Newegg or Amazon then how long until they usually restock?


They were never really instock


----------



## ChronoBodi

everyone's going nuts over these, but i'm waiting for any form of GM200s. Who's with me?


----------



## NoDoz

That 970 will forever change the GPU industry. Welcome to lower prices.


----------



## marcus556

what should i ask for price on selling my Reference Asus 780ti on Amazon or Ebay?


----------



## Just a nickname

Holy shiet, the GTX 970 IS VERY INTERESTING!
I knew the gtx 980 wouldn't be lower than 550$ knowing nvidia but never in my dream I would have bet 330$ for the 970?! Plus it seems to be performing close to the 780ti!


----------



## skupples

It's official.

Jhensen knocks the socks off of an AMD unveil yet again!


----------



## djriful

Apple ADS? WAIT NVIDIA? Apple *confused*


----------



## Pheozero

RIP my 290, and hello, SLI 970's.


----------



## Alatar

Announcement video was somewhat epic.


----------



## 12Cores

GTX 970 just rendered the r9 2XX null and void. The 970 is neck and neck with the 290x in most benches at stock clocks, the r9 290x will be at $300 before the end of next week.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn don't know what to do. Is it worth selling the 780 and getting 970


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> THIS. 290X is now worth 329.99


Less really, considering the efficiency difference, not to mention the typical Nvidia price premium. They'll probably have to drop them to $299 to sell them.

Whole lot of crapped pants over at AMD HQ tonight.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Announcement video was somewhat epic.


I nearly teared up because of it

So beautiful


----------



## renji1337

What are my 780 Classifieds worth now o_o


----------



## skupples

lol, and people still think that APPLE is the reason why Maxwell isn't on 20nm, when the reality is APPLE can barely get their baby A8 chips made in enough volume.


----------



## kx11

this could be my 1st reference card in a long while


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Next week sometime


Yesterday I was planning to skip 900s series and get 20nm Maxwell. Then I saw the price and performance compared to my GTX 670. I feel like I rushing into buying it without thinking about it.


----------



## Stay Puft

Card sales start at 12 am est?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What are my 780 Classifieds worth now o_o


$1. I'll give you $3.


----------



## szeged

that announcement video was awesome.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Card sales start at 12 am est?


i'm guessing PST.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What are my 780 Classifieds worth now o_o


299.99


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Yeah that video was pretty solid, liked it.

So just as I hoped, these 2 new cards are amazing, awesome job by NVIDIA, congrats!, now it's AMD's turn to counter attack.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> THIS. 290X is now worth 329.99


Less really. With how many users buy nvidia AMD have to sell cheaper to be more attractive, and with g-sync as a added option , if you have the choice of the same performance at the same cost you would be silly to go with AMD currently.


----------



## traxtech

Any links? I cant find the 980 on amazon


----------



## VSG

Damn it, now I am not sure anymore. I have a ridiculous 780 Ti KPE (1450+ average game clocks) and another I haven't even run yet- really thought I would hold on till Pascal (or at least full Maxwell) but now I am not so sure.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Now I'm scared that by the time I'm ready to buy, the price for the 970 will go up. LOL


----------



## lester007

HOLY BALLS GTX 980, 970 sorry out of stock







hope not


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 299.99


I wonder if I could get 350-400 shipped on ebay lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> this could be my 1st reference card in a long while


That fan shroud is amazingly beautiful, but thermal performance triumphs all.


----------



## djriful

wts gtx titan $300...


----------



## Ghoxt

Thats a GPU reveal, and it looks like the company is focusing on the right things. I'll be passing on this gen but my hat is off to them on pushing the tech forward.


----------



## ekg84

I want to see those people's faces wearing AMD shirts at the event


----------



## Paladin Goo

Is it officially on sale anywhere yet?


----------



## szeged

so the average reviewers are getting roughly 1450 mhz with reference cards on air, thats pretty insane.


----------



## pompss

gtx 970 sli 310 watt vs 600 watt of the r9 295x2. Same performance
the 970 its simply an amazing card


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Is it officially on sale anywhere yet?


Nothing on amazon


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wts gtx titan $300...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn don't know what to do. Is it worth selling the 780 and getting 970


NO. lets see how it oveclocks first.

unless you want to SLI 970s on a 550 watt PSU


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> everyone's going nuts over these, but i'm waiting for any form of GM200s. Who's with me?


Yo, shout out to you. Lol
Not getting caught up in the initial hype, will be patiently awaiting the " next big thing" as H puts it. ...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 Gaming only hits 69C in furmark


I swear, 2 of those are going in my 4790k rig....


----------



## marcus556

I really wish i could find out when they are going for sell because i wanna put my 780ti on eBay and get the ball rolling to afford the 980


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so the average reviewers are getting roughly 1450 mhz with reference cards on air, thats pretty insane.


And that's without voltage increases? Incredible.

Now I can see why Nvidia is so excited for this - it's already good in stock clocks, but it gets even better overclocked because of the extra headroom.


----------



## adamski07

Let's watch the live modding while we wait for amazon and newegg to list this thing up!


----------



## Versa

Love to get a 970 just for the sexy price and TDP. I'm sure them 780 prices are just falling right now







Can't wait to see next release's TDP /price/performance.


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Congratulations?


Hey now, these price points are traumatizing enough, let me have my small Crysis victory here!

Besides, had the card just shy of a year now and it launched at $550 - considering the 970 is faster and more efficient it's a good card and excellent value, but forthe year I've had the 290x I can't say saving 200 bucks would have been worth waiting a year for similar performance with this 970


----------



## pompss

for 4k its still to early


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Blame retailers and taxes. The MSRP is $549 and $329.


That's what they said with the 290/290x and they were 150$+ for months on end







.
/sarcasm

I'm sure we'll see normal prices in a day or two.

All things considered Maxwell far exceeded my expectations both in price and in performance, I'm looking forward to the R9 290 price drops







.


----------



## PureBlackFire

I haven't been able to confirm guys, does the reference 970 also have the backplate?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> for 4k i think its still to early


Give 4K another year


----------



## renji1337

Debating on selling my 2 780 classifieds and getting either 2 970's or 2 980s.

I'm sure I could atleast get 300 shipped on here or 350-400 on ebay.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> 20 percent increase. What in the **** were you expecting dude?


what can you say? fattysgonewild....


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay guys, we don't need baited comments like "RIP AMD'. They don't contribute anything to the thread.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> I want to see those people's faces wearing AMD shirts at the event


They're no longer wearing Red Shirts.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Game, set, match.


----------



## machinehead

I don't think you will see newegg put them instock yet. They seem to always wait til midnight pst


----------



## The Mac

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,0


----------



## traxtech

I know that many people are in the same boat.

Sell up and go 900 series? Or buy another 700(ti) series and SLI.


----------



## SoloCamo

The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Agreed but its not like any of the amd crowd is in this thread. Too busy crying


I can cry and type, I swear!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Debating on selling my 2 780 classifieds and getting either 2 970's or 2 980s.
> 
> I'm sure I could atleast get 300 shipped on here or 350-400 on ebay.


You should have sold it like atleast a month ago. I risked my 780s and sold it for $450 ea last month.. I am getting 2 980s when it becomes available.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?


yes cause it's $250 less than the 780ti classy i bought 2 weeks ago that i'm going to return


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?


Already payed brah


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> MFAA's implementation is not finalized yet, but again we discussed user control with NVIDIA and the goal is to retain user control over using MFAA or MSAA in your game as you want to. Right now, in its early iteration, 2X MSAA had to be set in the game, and then 4X MFAA enabled from GFE or NV Control Panel. Final implementation is not set yet. This technology has the potential to give you 4X and 8X MSAA at the cost of 2X and 4X MSAA respectively, which will allow you to raise your in-game settings and still have a high amount of AA sampling.


Looks like there's still more to come














! Maxwell is great and only going to get greater soon enough. (Quote from hardocp review)


----------



## NoDoz

I just threw my 780 in the garbage, figured the ebay fees would be higher than what its worth now.


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Holy shiet, the GTX 970 IS VERY INTERESTING!
> I knew the gtx 980 wouldn't be lower than 550$ knowing nvidia but never in my dream I would have bet 330$ for the 970?! Plus it seems to be performing close to the 780ti!


Exactly..The 980 looks good but overpriced with the gtx 970 as the sweet spot. Most def going to cop one of these


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?
> I can cry and type, I swear!


Nope. 970 is a beast


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?


One over here. Im picking up two of 980s for my new display.


----------



## Strileckifunk

This is...Impressive. 970 sli is VERY tempting. I was honestly worried about the memory bus, but it seems to be fairing well at higher resolutions.

Edit: Now to try and flip this 7970


----------



## jason387

GTX 970 for 330$ and performs slightly better than the GTX 780 and so close to the GTX 780Ti while still pulling much lesser wattage. I'm all in!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Not at all. It shouldn't have been at $650 for so long, 'till the competition decided to show up.
> 
> That 970 is really going to shake things up.


The 290/x duo has been out for a year now, its about time some competition came out to finally make them lower their prices


----------



## NuclearPeace

I'll bet the value of the 770 and up and the 280x and up just dropped like a lead ingot.


----------



## machinehead

I think AMD was expecting the 980 to top the 290x and be 5-600 bux. I don't think they saw nvidia dropping the 970 to 330 at launch so it ill be interesting to see how this works out


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I haven't been able to confirm guys, does the reference 970 also have the backplate?


There is no reference GTX 970. It is considered a "virtual" launch so it is headed by board partners.


----------



## fleetfeather

Gonna YOLO it with a likely reference pcb 970. If it's trash, I'll resell it locally for profit (ty Aus retailers)


----------



## pompss

since two gtx 980 in SLI its not enough for 4k i will stick with 1440p and this beast i just got:


----------



## Silent Scone

This thread is too busy. Can we contain our excitement till after all the information is posted per chance


----------



## Remij

I got 2 of those PNY 970s in my cart right now and debating pulling the trigger... I was hoping they would be officially on sale and I would have some options.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Hey now, these price points are traumatizing enough, let me have my small Crysis victory here!
> 
> Besides, had the card just shy of a year now and it launched at $550 - considering the 970 is faster and more efficient it's a good card and excellent value, but forthe year I've had the 290x I can't say saving 200 bucks would have been worth waiting a year for similar performance with this 970


Not at all. You better hurry and sell, sell, sell. Pretty soon you won't be able to get over $300 for it.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yo, shout out to you. Lol
> Not getting caught up in the initial hype, will be patiently awaiting the " next big thing" as H puts it. ...


These cards are slightly better at 4K than my Titans at $300.... but that's progress, but of course to get the initial Titan-like performance for this cheap requires you to wait almost 2 years for this.

It's awesome for those on a budget, great, but honestly, they're not 2x faster. The GM200s will be once we get nice third party versions and i will make the leap, as i did from Fermi to Kepler with GTX 580 before.

Guys, yea yea, woo gtx 980 and 970! But you'll regret it the second the Maxwell versions of the 780 Ti will come out. IF they can get this much performance out of 160 watt, imagine all 250 watt of it.


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I got 2 of those PNY 970s in my cart right now and debating pulling the trigger... I was hoping they would be officially on sale and I would have some options.


WHERE


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You should have sold it like atleast a month ago. I risked my 780s and sold it for $450 ea last month.. I am getting 2 980s when it becomes available.


I didn't pay any attention to gpu's recently cuz college lol

I'm perfectly fine with taking 300 each for them, i think they could sell for that.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> since two gtx 980 in SLI its not enough for 4k i will stick with 1440p and this beast i just got:


That beast is now worth half of what you paid in a matter of days


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


nice, looks awesome lol.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> There is no reference GTX 970. It is considered a "virtual" launch so it is headed by board partners.


that mean there is no reference board, and if so that mean no water blocks?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> There is no reference GTX 970. It is considered a "virtual" launch so it is headed by board partners.


okay thanks. I saw the photo but no reviews had a sample. sucks as I like the reference cooler and backplate on the 980, but like the 970's price/performance even more.

edit: oh and if anyone wants a very strong and beautiful R9 290 Tri-X for $260 shipped just give me a messege.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> WHERE


I had them in there since from when Amazon had them up. I'm litterally hovering my pointer over the place your order button


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


nice the new WC !!!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?
> I can cry and type, I swear!


to upgrade from my voltage locked xfx 7950? umm yes


----------



## 12Cores

The overclocks 1400-1500mhz, good god. Who needs water. Game over man, game over


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Since you've got the blocks, would you be able to tell is whether a "reference 970 pcb" exists? Any thoughts on which cards have blocks available? (specifically curious about these PNY 970's that were on Amazon a little while ago)


----------



## Descadent

i'm never gonna SLEEP tonight... i gotta make sure i get at least one so i can return my 780 ti ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come onnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


I take it blocks are ready???


----------



## iTzHughie

In a couple of months Nv releases the 980ti, then 980 drops to 499 and everyone cries again just like the 780's lul


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That beast is now worth half of what you paid in a matter of days


I dont think so since you will never find one for what i paid for $899.

Its basiclly very very difficult to find in the US


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This thread is too busy. Can we contain our excitement till after all the information is posted per chance


Reviews already hit.... catch up with them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> This is...Impressive. 970 sli is VERY tempting. I was honestly worried about the memory bus, but it seems to be fairing well at higher resolutions.
> 
> Edit: Now to try and flip this 7970


Yep, even 4K remains solid across the board, varies a bit but even without MFAA yet implemented, we're seeing some games look like this:










What was that about a "256-bit bus not able to handle 1440p" again?


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> that mean there is no reference board, and if so that mean no water blocks?


No idea on that one. Sorry. I've been out of the WC scene for too long.


----------



## i7monkey

Great efficiency, but I'll wait for GM200.

Nvidia knows AMD has nothing that's why they can release these cards that are barely any faster than the previous gen.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I dont think so since you will never find one for what i paid for $899.
> 
> Its basiclly very very difficult to find in the US


And very very difficult to care about now that the 970/980 have hit...







sorry to be so blunt but it's true.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Not at all. It shouldn't have been at $650 for so long, 'till the competition decided to show up.
> 
> That 970 is really going to shake things up.
> 
> 
> 
> The 290/x duo has been out for a year now, its about time some competition came out to finally make them lower their prices
Click to expand...

They just did. A few (290x) are listing retail for around 400 now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I had them in there since from when Amazon had them up. I'm litterally hovering my pointer over the place your order button


I pulled the trigger on the one in my cart lols. Gonna see where this card takes me


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,0


Ahem, so for the people saying that bit bus doesn't really matter on Maxwell.















From this article linked http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3
Quote:


> So, what happens when we scale up to 3840x2160, also known as "4K"? Here we have almost twice as many pixels as 2560x1600, and four times as many as 1080p. Can the GTX 980's 256-bit bus really handle this much bandwidth?
> The 980 is still scaling well, but the 384-bit 780 and 780 Ti are clearly scaling better, as is the 512-bit 290X. Metro: Last Light is the only clear success for the GTX 980. [\quote]


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> I had them in there since from when Amazon had them up. I'm litterally hovering my pointer over the place your order button


My friend and I are in the same boat. I'm going to wait a bit longer to see if they put up some other manufacturers cards.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Reviews already hit.... catch up with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yep, even 4K remains solid across the board, varies a bit but even without MFAA yet implemented, we're seeing some games look like this:
> 
> What was that about a "256-bit bus not able to handle 1440p" again?


In this case it's more about the caching efficiency upgrades that make up for it.


----------



## ekg84

Im really looking forward to see what type of performance a GTX 960 ti will bring to the table. I'm guessing single pci-e power connector and a TDP of 110-ish watt?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

looks like all the 970 have different Voltage Controllers. ASUS STRIX is different from the EVGA 970 SC. Which one to get when available.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> No idea on that one. Sorry. I've been out of the WC scene for too long.


Checking out the Hardwarecanucks review now







. Good to see you SKYMTL!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I dont think so since you will never find one for what i paid for $899.
> 
> Its basiclly very very difficult to find in the US


It doesn't matter. It is now obsolete. You'd be crazy to pay over 400 for that card now


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> In this case it's more about the caching efficiency upgrades that make up for it.


*Yep, I've been arguing for weeks here that the bus width is just one factor amongst many in the resulting performance.... people insisted the bus width was the end all be all.* That's what I was referring to.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> In a couple of months Nv releases the 980ti, then 980 drops to 499 and everyone cries again just like the 780's lul


There won't be a 980 Ti, the 980 is already using the FULL GM204.

When GM200 drops, it'll be as a next gen release.


----------



## looniam

upon further review . .


keep your fingers cross for my guys

tia.


----------



## Descadent

thinking about it... it's almost tempting to go 3 970s over 2 980s for swift gsync surround... hmm


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> thinking about it... it's almost tempting to go 3 970s over 2 980s for swift gsync surround... hmm


If you have the case, do it!


----------



## Chrono Detector

If you already own a GTX 780 TI, it isn't worth upgrading to the 980's.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Jesus christ... a bomb has been dropped!! 1500MHZ BOOST CLOCK ON AIR???







well done Nvidia! Well done! What an amazing GPU.


----------



## mutantmagnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Very slick. I'm digging mod24.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> If you already own a GTX 780 TI, it isn't worth upgrading to the 980's.


yes it is. i need more than 1 dp input for gsync surround


----------



## kkit0410

Going to get a NZXT H440 and 970.

the problems is... Gigabyte or MSI or EVGA(if i can find it) .. how about zotac?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They just did. A few (290x) are listing retail for around 400 now.


They're gonna have to go lower than that. $350 at least.


----------



## scotthulbs

Any blower style 970's available?? Looking for SLI


----------



## traxtech

Come to Canada, hahaha


----------



## BonitiilloO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*


This video is so biased... how are they showing a 290X behind on GTX780 on every single benchmark?


----------



## Remij

Is there any reviews for the PNY 970 out there yet??

ugh, I wish they would just let us know a specific time!!!


----------



## szeged

have to hide my wallet, must resist buying a reference card. must....resist.....buying...............FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have to hide my wallet, must resist buying a reference card. must....resist.....buying...............FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu












Hehe.

Wonder where all the trolls insisting that the bus width was the only spec that mattered as the end-all be-all for these cards scampered off to?


----------



## skupples

your turn AMD.


----------



## badtaylorx

well, it does look like that early %15 over the 290x was blown out of proportion....


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> And very very difficult to care about now that the 970/980 have hit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to be so blunt but it's true.


Still beating the gtx 980 thats for sure !!!!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> This video is so biased... how are they showing a 290X behind on GTX780 on every single benchmark?


They're using reference cards and overclocking each card at reference stock fan speeds.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Still beating the gtx 980 thats for sure !!!!


Nope, not even an oc'd reference one. And you paid $350 more for a slower custom 780 ti board than a reference 980 can beat oc'd







.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> Wonder where all the trolls insisting that the bus width was the only spec that mattered as the end-all be-all for these cards scampered off to?


hiding underground where they belong.

I really hope we get non reference cards soon, the 980 looks so delicious but itll be a cold day in hell before i buy another nvidia reference card.


----------



## skupples

@DerickWM looks like that EVGA partnership may be paying off in more than one way!

and someone questioned me when I said EK would be first to the plate.

Why do people keep questioning my predictions? I was dead on 3x in a row now!


----------



## BillOhio

AMD will lower prices and add newer games to their bundle. At least that's what I read.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hiding underground where they belong.
> 
> I really hope we get non reference cards soon, the 980 looks so delicious but itll be a cold day in hell before i buy another nvidia reference card.


Yeah, for me it was an easy enough choice as I wanted a pair of 970's anyway....... hope the 980 non-ref's hit soon for you!


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> If you already own a GTX 780 TI, it isn't worth upgrading to the 980's.


In my unqualified opinion, I'd say wait for the prices to tank, which I'm assuming will be soon, then go Sli Ti. If you sell yours, you'd probably get $400, then still have to drop another $150, then you'd only be with 1 card with about a 10%+/- average increase.

Take that $150 instead, put it toward another Ti when prices tank and get 50%+/- increase


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> AMD will lower prices and add newer games to their bundle. At least that's what I read.


That's always their answer. Predictable.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> That's always their answer. Predictable.


it's the only thing they can freely control.


----------



## jjsoviet

guys guys guys

ASUS Strix or MSI Gaming?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> AMD will lower prices and add newer games to their bundle. At least that's what I read.


not much else they can do. people keep saying that the new AMD card is 20NM, which I find laughable. Apple can barely get proper yields on the A8 chip.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It doesn't matter. It is now obsolete. You'd be crazy to pay over 400 for that card now


Its a limited edition like the ares 3 coming .
Will never go down to $800
This card perform better then any gtx 980 right now so what are you talking about?
that 980 oc outperformed the gtx 780 ti classified its still to be verified


----------



## Ultracarpet

Holy mother of god. If these can hit like 2000 under water... ermg....

INB4 AMD releases the all new....

FREE-GPU

from the marketers that brought you free-sync,

AMD is releasing a GPU that requires no new technology, is free, and is going to be the first open standard GPU.

Don't you buy that Maxwell card just yet! You should wait a few years for FREE-GPU to hit the market!!!!

Details will be released in 2016.









**yay 1000th post**

was a decent one to bring in the thousands with i guess lol


----------



## TFL Replica

I've heard about g-sync, but what's "g-sthynk"?


----------



## Remij

Well, I think I've decided that I'm going to wait till midnight for them to be officially launched...if they aren't I'm going to pull the trigger on those 2 970s in my cart and just hope for the best


----------



## sorun

This waiting game is getting old fast. I hate when their is no announced time. Some people have jobs and can't monitor sites throughout the night.

I just want my sli 980s


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> guys guys guys
> 
> ASUS Strix or MSI Gaming?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/1660#post_22869276


----------



## dieanotherday

people need to consider the long term savings of a more efficient card,

less wattage overall

less wattage idle

no need for aftermarket (I wasted like $300 on aftermarkets for GPU's).

Step it up AMD, stop making power hungry chips just so u can catch up to intel and nvidia.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> it's the only thing they can freely control.


But how low can you go, before you realize this isn't a sustainable business model.


----------



## tpi2007

From the stream for posterity:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Announcement video was somewhat epic.


Agreed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> GTX 970 just rendered the r9 2XX null and void. The 970 is neck and neck with the 290x in most benches at stock clocks, the r9 290x will be at $300 before the end of next week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They just did. A few (290x) are listing retail for around 400 now.
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna have to go lower than that. $350 at least.
Click to expand...

Most probably. And the R9 290 will have to be $300 or even lower. If I were them I'd just re-release both R9 290 and 290X with a 100 Mhz clockspeed bump as soon as possible (hopefully retaining same power consumption). The R9 290 going from 947 Mhz to 1047 Mhz will make a difference.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> Wonder where all the trolls insisting that the bus width was the only spec that mattered as the end-all be-all for these cards scampered off to?


I am wondering the same thing about the trolls who were insisting that the bus width didn't matter at all with the new architecture.









//www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not much else they can do. people keep saying that the new AMD card is 20NM, which I find laughable. Apple can barely get proper yields on the A8 chip.


The next AMD card is around 500mm^2 on 28HPM. And the watercooler also belongs to that thing. Problem is that it's not coming until H1 2015.


----------



## skupples

2GHZ under water? They are hitting 2GHZ on LN2. I think you will be lucky to see 1600mhz under water.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 970 MSI Gaming vs 970 Asus Strix Head to Head
> 
> http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/5624/23/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980--970-review-incl-ultra-hd-test-asus-vs-msi-geforce-gtx-970


Thanks!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> AMD will lower prices and add newer games to their bundle. At least that's what I read.


They already have a killer gaming bundle. Star Citizen + Alien Isolation even on the lowly 260x. If you get any card higher than that, you get Murdered: SS or Saints Row IV on top of that.

Nothing else they can really add to that as the other major releases coming out are NVIDIA games (Far Cry 4, The Crew, AC: Unity, Witcher 3). Maybe DA:O? Haven't really kept up with who's game that is.


----------



## BillOhio

...am looking forward to upgrading from 7950 xfire to 970 SLI for $400 in a year and a half.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yes it is. i need more than 1 dp input for gsync surround


so buy 3 780 ti's


----------



## damnwebsite

'Noisy, compared to other GTX 970 cards'

How on earth is the EVGA so noisy


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nope, not even an oc'd reference one. And you paid $350 more for a slower custom 780 ti board than a reference 980 can beat oc'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












We will see when i test it and put it under water.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Holy mother of god. If these can hit like 2000 under water... ermg....
> 
> INB4 AMD releases the all new....
> *
> FREE-GPU
> 
> from the marketers that brought you free-sync,
> *
> AMD is releasing a GPU that requires no new technology, is free, and is going to be the first open standard GPU.
> 
> Don't you buy that Maxwell card just yet! You should wait a few years for FREE-GPU to hit the market!!!!
> 
> Details will be released in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **yay 1000th post**
> 
> was a decent one to bring in the thousands with i guess lol


At least they *may* increase their market share.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> so buy 3 780 ti's


not unless people want to unload the for $300-$400 for 780 ti classys. i already have one...but i can return the one i got and go with new stuff and get two more swifts down the road and get 1-2 more 980s or 970s

the 980 is $250 cheaper than 780ti classy lol. can't beat that


----------



## fleetfeather

ETA til "midnight" ?? haha


----------



## PureBlackFire

when is GM210 releasing?


----------



## tango bango

Has any US retailers started to sell these cards yet? Thanks.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> 'Noisy, compared to other GTX 970 cards'
> 
> How on earth is the EVGA so noisy


Hexus' review says it is barely noticeable in comparison, while TPU shows numerically it isn't noisy but the reviewer says he felt it was. Worth noting is it runs at a higher RPM and keeps the temperatures far lower than other non-ref coolers, so one could easily lower the fan speed and sacrifice a small core temp amount to make it silent.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> when is GM210 releasing?


January 2015 apparently...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> when is GM210 releasing?


All we know is that it taped out a couple of months after GM204.


----------



## RSharpe

I have watercooled rig, but I'm wondering if there's even any need anymore with Maxwell.

Mind you, I'm coming from a pair of Fermis, which pretty much required watercooling to work properly.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ETA til "midnight" ?? haha


1 hour 30 min.

Cmon Nvidia........... . . .


----------



## dieanotherday

i really wanted to see mroe performance gains though


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> All we know is that it taped out a couple of months after GM204.


Agree, rumor is Jan 2015...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will see when i test it and put it under water.


Sounds like a fair comparison... water-cooled $800 + watercooling gear, custom board used 780 ti with a huge power draw & heat output (and no capability for MFAA) vs a new ref. stock-board stock-cooler gtx 980.







You overpaid, though thankfully I couldn't care much less but for you bragging in the thread about having done so







.


----------



## Neilthran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> They're gonna have to go lower than that. $350 at least.


At $350 i would still buy the GTX 970, hell, even if the 290x were at $329 it wouldn't be enough of a price cut. The 970 has the same performance or better, lower power consumption, hdmi 2.0 and many more features. It's a no brainer at that price. i don't know what AMD can do until they release their 20nm parts. And even then, nvidia will have it's 20nm maxwell parts waiting. It doesn't look good for AMD...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> 1 hour 30 min.
> 
> Cmon Nvidia........... . . .


More like 28 minutes


----------



## sorun

Where are you guys getting the eta and what time zone is it under?


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> i really wanted to see mroe performance gains though


just add voltage


----------



## jjsoviet

Well it looks like the Strix and Dragoon are closely matched so it doesn't matter much what I will get (I'll buy two if things go to plan anyway), so it all comes down to retailer availability I guess


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> At $350 i would still buy the GTX 970, hell, even if the 290x were at $329 it wouldn't be enough of a price cut. The 970 has the same performance or better, lower power consumption, hdmi 2.0 and many more features. It's a no brainer at that price. i don't know what AMD can do until they release their 20nm parts. And even then, nvidia will have it's 20nm maxwell parts waiting. It doesn't look good for AMD...


MFAA is only going to make the picture rosier for nVidia, and it sounds like it's hitting imminently for Maxwell GM204 cards.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The next AMD card is around 500mm^2 on 28HPM. And the watercooler also belongs to that thing. Problem is that it's not coming until H1 2015.


I like how you refer to it as "the thing"

If the 285 is any indication of Tonga, Power Consumption hasn't improved that much. It's no wonder it will need an AIO to cool.


----------



## benjamen50

Geezus that long list of people viewing this article, did the GTX 980 get released yet? I have two 780's, I just bought them...


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> At least they *may* increase their market share.


lol the funny part is, they probably still couldn't manage to get their cards into everyone's rigs.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I'm waiting to see if the 780 Ti's fall in price.....

As you guys kill each other for 980s, i'll take a 780 Ti Classy and just put it in for water-cooling


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSharpe*
> 
> I have watercooled rig, but I'm wondering if there's even any need anymore with Maxwell.
> 
> Mind you, I'm coming from a pair of Fermis, which pretty much required watercooling to work properly.


Only if you overclock your stuffs to the limit. Just like 6xx and 7xx series.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Nice! The TPU review of the evga gtx 970 sc says this........
Quote:


> While our review sample came without backplate, EVGA tells us that the backplate will be added for most retail boards, with early cards getting a free backplate from EVGA via post on product registration. Dimensions of the card are 24.5 cm x 11.5 cm.


Guess it'll have a backplate after all







.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Geezus that long list of people viewing this article, did the GTX 980 get released yet? I have two 780's, I just bought them...


You are OK man...keep the SLI until the end of the year...that is when big maxwell should come out..


----------



## Prophet4NO1

So much for going x99. Think I will be better off with three or four 980s.


----------



## szeged

k im gonna go to bed before i end up making a $550 purchase i regret.


----------



## djriful

GOOD Lord.. thread is going faster than I can flip the page to read the next posts.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Alatar...

Here's Techspot's review: http://www.techspot.com/review/885-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gtx-980/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> EVGA, K|NGP|N and TiN Break New Records with EVGA GeForce GTX 980


http://www.legitreviews.com/nvidia-game24-evga-kngpn-tin-break-new-records_150660


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I'm waiting to see if the 780 Ti's fall in price.....
> 
> As you guys kill each other for 980s, i'll take a 780 Ti Classy and just put it in for water-cooling


A 780ti FTW ACX...480 bucks as we speak...


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> That's always their answer. Predictable.


Well what else are they going to do? It's not like they can just invent a graphics card on the spot.


----------



## class101

I go sleep you l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k im gonna go to bed before i end up making a $550 purchase i regret.


same but I will make an effort to just sleep 4hours huhu, good night man


----------



## sorun

I hope EVGA isn't the only company offering a backplate.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I'm waiting to see if the 780 Ti's fall in price.....


From TPU:
Quote:


> NVIDIA announced discontinuation of three of its top-selling high-end graphics cards, the GeForce GTX 780 Ti, the GeForce GTX 780, and the GeForce GTX 770.


Quote:


> NVIDIA also tweaked pricing of its GeForce GTX 760 performance-segment graphics card, which now starts at $219. The company is expected to launch its replacement, the GeForce GTX 960, some time in October, 2014.


http://www.techpowerup.com/205418/nvidia-kills-the-gtx-780-ti-gtx-780-gtx-770-cuts-gtx-760-pricing.html

GK110 cards are now officially EOL, the 960 is coming in next month to make life difficult for any non maxwell card in the ~$250 price segment.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here are our 3-Way SLI GTX 980 benchmarks!


----------



## NewbBuilder

Waiting for benchmarks:

2 GTX 970 in SLI vs.
1 GTX 980 vs.
2 GTX 980 in SLI

If the performance/price ratio is there, I might buy one 970 now, then buy another one later when the needs arise.

Also, first time seeing a lauch event live on Stream, it was definitely worth watching


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilthran*
> 
> At $350 i would still buy the GTX 970, hell, even if the 290x were at $329 it wouldn't be enough of a price cut. The 970 has the same performance or better, lower power consumption, hdmi 2.0 and many more features. It's a no brainer at that price. i don't know what AMD can do until they release their 20nm parts. And even then, nvidia will have it's 20nm maxwell parts waiting. It doesn't look good for AMD...


Yeah, that's exactly what I was saying a couple days ago. I agree at $329, the 970 is better.

So, let's see, 290X - $319, 290 $275? 285 - $200.

760 is coming out at I'm assuming $249, yikes. Good luck AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Geezus that long list of people viewing this article, did the GTX 980 get released yet? I have two 780's, I just bought them...


Return them.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> A 780ti FTW ACX...480 bucks as we speak...


link please.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Okay, something is strange here. These things are running at sky high overclocks but i'm not seeing similar scaling to GK110? Do these things gain less per 1Mhz then GK110?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> holy ffffffffffffffff
> 
> 2000mhz on a reference card jesus lol. i bet that thing is modded to hell and back though. zombieeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> edit - TIN is there, its most definitely modded.


lol probably


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> So, let's see, 290X - $319, 290 $275? 285 - $200.
> 
> 760 is coming out at I'm assuming $249, yikes. Good luck AMD.


HardOCP said 210 MSRP for 760


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mingocr83*
> 
> A 780ti FTW ACX...480 bucks as we speak...


where?

The egg doesn't have 780 Ti FTW, they have 780 FTW


----------



## szeged

know i said i was going to bed but first...do we have a 980 owners club open yet? ill be joining the second non reference cards hit the market.


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> link please.


Man was sold like 20 minutes ago in amazon...I kept checking the listings and it disappeared...check amazon though, you may find a surprise there..

EDIT SORRY IS THE 780 FTW...sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Serandur

[hugs 780] The 970 price is a bombshell (relative to expectations that is), but my B1 780 is still up there. Going to be a bit rough getting through TW3 at 2560x1440, but other than that, bring on the wait for affordable GM200... if AMD ever recover enough to force such a reality. :l I pray GCN2.0/Pirate Islands is a well-kept secret of a monstrous architecture.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> holy ffffffffffffffff
> 
> 2000mhz on a reference card jesus lol. i bet that thing is modded to hell and back though. zombieeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> edit - TIN is there, its most definitely modded.


Quote:


> "The Maxwell GPU in the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 is an overclocking monster," said Vince "K|NGP|N" Lucido. "There is a ton of headroom on the GPU and Memory clocks, and performance scaling is some of the highest I have ever seen. Internally we have hit the highest clocks ever achieved on a GPU."
> 
> "The power efficiency of the new GPUs allow for higher overclocking with lower power consumption, even on air cooling," said Illya "TiN" Tsemenko. "The fact that it is not so demanding on power consumption, allows you to achieve clockspeeds that were not possible before on a reference power design."


Yeah....that's some real praise.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Did NVIDIA announce a specific time when they are going on sale?


----------



## sorun

Why not join the second any card shows up? You know you want to. That's my plan anyway.


----------



## skupples

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77837/en-us

new drivers, 7xx included.


----------



## Descadent

so where did this 12amest go on sale info come from?


----------



## BillOhio

Pretty crazy to see 100% positive reaction to new product, or anything really, on the internet


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> where?
> 
> The egg doesn't have 780 Ti FTW, they have 780 FTW


Correcto, 780FTW...my mistake...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> so where did this 12amest go on sale info come from?


EST doesn't make sense, it should be PST.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77837/en-us
> 
> new drivers, 7xx included.


Yay!

Also 3x 970 > 2x 980 and $50 cheaper.


----------



## Descadent

yay for gsync surround support in those drivers!


----------



## Fifth Horseman

It is very early, and i am already seeing sky high overclocks. I think the nature of this beast is very well hidden with custom pcb and top cooling. we got the potential to seen some very nasty numbers. Yes, unfortunately we don't have a no manufacturing process and this scares me. Intel struggled a little bit getting to 14nm. Intel's struggle should be a very scary sign that from here on out its going to be very rough. If we are currently at 4 years for this manufacturing process who is to say the next one wont be 8 years? It will be the time of architecture improvement and better coding optimizations. Pc games will need to be optimized just like the consoles, to get that extra performance boost.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Pretty crazy to see 100% positive reaction to new product, or anything really, on the internet


They deserve it, awesome job by NVIDIA.


----------



## Yungbenny911

RIP GTX 770's...


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Sounds like a fair comparison... water-cooled $800 + watercooling gear, custom board used 780 ti with a huge power draw & heat output (and no capability for MFAA) vs a new ref. stock-board stock-cooler gtx 980.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You overpaid, though thankfully I couldn't care much less but for you bragging in the thread about having done so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


First this card its for a custom build. Second I agree if was a normal edition which is not. Second you can't compare limited edition card with reference one first of all.
Second your gtx 980 oc that out perform A kingpin video card or a classified are just word words and words.
Just buy one and buy the waterblock and let play if you have the balls to do so .Will cost 699 dollars.
I overpaid 200 dollars for a rare limited edition card and i'm happy with it as a very few people have it and perform faster then any gtx 980 so far


----------



## badtaylorx

yah but SLI never goes too well early on....


----------



## machinehead

Tech power up has 970 SLI
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> It is very early, and i am already seeing sky high overclocks. I think the nature of this beast is very well hidden with custom pcb and top cooling. we got the potential to seen some very nasty numbers. Yes, unfortunately we don't have a no manufacturing process and this scares me. Intel struggled a little bit getting to 14nm. Intel's struggle should be a very scary sign that from here on out its going to be very rough. If we are currently at 4 years for this manufacturing process who is to say the next one wont be 8 years? It will be the time of architecture improvement and better coding optimizations. Pc games will need to be optimized just like the consoles, to get that extra performance boost.


like I said. I'm going to end up being surprised if we see Nvidia release Maxwell on 20NM for Desktop. I see them going straight to 20NM FinFet "16NM"


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Also 3x 970 > 2x 980 and $50 cheaper.


\

any new features offered to 7xx owners?


----------



## Ghoxt

Kingpin what the hell. 2050Mhz on LN2 Jesus







. Us mortals water cooling... omg this is going to be good. As others said there may be no need for a TI version.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Pretty crazy to see 100% positive reaction to new product, or anything really, on the internet


It's definitely not 100% positive on the internet. It may be close to 100% positive here, but go on AMD biased boards (most casual PC gaming boards for instance) and you will see people throwing insults left and right about them not being better than already released cards, overpriced, etc. etc.


----------



## sorun

970 sli is so based. Going to save myself the money and do that instead of 980s


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here are our 3-Way SLI GTX 980 benchmarks!


The scaling actually looks to be pretty good from 2 to 3, better than I was expecting to see.


----------



## skupples

just imagine a B1 revision of maxwell


----------



## Ultracarpet

Can't wait to see AMD's response to these GPU's come 1h 2015. They better come prepared.

Probably going to have to start selling 290(x) at a loss until then jeeeeeeez


----------



## machinehead

wonder if these will be in stock when i wake up for work in 4 hours


----------



## adamski07

These guys at mod24 modding competition just received their surprise gift from Nvidia!


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I was saying a couple days ago. I agree at $329, the 970 is better.
> 
> So, let's see, 290X - $319, 290 $275? 285 - $200.
> 
> 760 is coming out at I'm assuming $249, yikes. Good luck AMD. `
> Return them.


290x is very competitive with the GTX 970. It eats more power sure but you get the same or better FPS on average. The 290x cant touch the 980 though. I got mine for used for $350 afew weeks ago which i see as a fair price even now. though i cant see AMD seling it for $400+ anymore, another price cut incoming.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> The scaling actually looks to be pretty good from 2 to 3, better than I was expecting to see.


Not quite as good as I was hoping. I really wish NVIDIA had the answer to XDMA.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> It's definitely not 100% positive on the internet. It may be close to 100% positive here, but go on AMD biased boards (most casual PC gaming boards for instance) and you will see people throwing insults left and right about them not being better than already released cards, overpriced, etc. etc.


Those people are dumb.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

GTX 970 is really king of $300~ cards, that is, if it is $300~
If you OC a 970, you'll get a 980 pretty much. I see a 970 going into my system


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> like I said. I'm going to end up being surprised if we see Nvidia release Maxwell on 20NM for Desktop. I see them going straight to 20NM FinFet "16NM"


right now the foundries are booked for the soc for smartphones. i would assume sometime mid next year nividia will release a "980 ti" on the lower manufacturing process. It is the iteration after this that concerns me. who would make the 16nm? as far as i understand intel does that in house, and that process wouldnt be completely compatible with a different style component unless im mistaken?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> wonder if these will be in stock when i wake up for work in 4 hours


sold out.


----------



## marcus556

Wonder how these cards will mine?


----------



## BillOhio

So... $329 is the price for a reference 970 but they aren't making any reference 970s? Do I have that right?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 290x is very competitive with the GTX 970. It eats more power sure but you get the same or better FPS on average. The 290x cant touch the 980 though. I got mine for used for $350 afew weeks ago which i see as a fair price even now. though i cant see AMD seling it for $400+ anymore, another price cut incoming.


With non ref 970's boosting to 1500mhz that 290X is not going to be very competitive for long.


----------



## Stay Puft

I'll give it another 15 minutes then just going to bed


----------



## Frozenoblivion

When are these going up for purchase?


----------



## sorun

If you're going to bed within the next hour you might as well go now. Doubt the cards wont' be launched till tomorrow morning anyway.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Okay so now my question is 3x970 or 2x980? I've got a X99 system..


----------



## skupples

Why does anyone care what happens on pleb tier gaming forums?

Why do we care if people want to jump on the self manifestation of ignorance via picking sides. Nvidia just took the lead. This is how it works. AMD will be trumping NVidia in 3-6 months, then NVidia will trump AMD, and the cycle continues.

So, I say to you. Why the hell should we care if people on "gaming forums" & " AMD biased forums" are currently attempting to deny FACTS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okay so now my question is 3x970 or 2x980? I've got a X99 system..


3x 970. I hope you have multiple high resolution monitors to power with that much GPU. I feel bad for your monitor if its 1080P any hz.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'll give it another 15 minutes then just going to bed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> When are these going up for purchase?


16 minutes.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I hope reviews of OC vs OC on 780 Ti and 980 come out soon! I will then decide if I upgrade once the non-reference versions come out!

Lord save my wallet when the Ti non-reference (Will there be a Ti version?) versions come out!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here are our 3-Way SLI GTX 980 benchmarks!


Any 4 Way scores?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> If you're going to bed within the next hour you might as well go now. Doubt the cards wont' be launched till tomorrow morning anyway.


I won't buy it online, so I'll take a gander at Fry's or Microcenter and see if they have those in stock

Anyone else trying their luck at retail?


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just imagine a B1 revision of maxwell


That should be Big Maxwell...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why does anyone care what happens on pleb tier gaming forums?
> 
> Why do we care if people want to jump on the self manifestation of ignorance via picking sides. Nvidia just took the lead. This is how it works. AMD will be trumping NVidia in 3-6 months, then NVidia will trump AMD, and the cycle continues.
> 
> So, I say to you. Why the hell should we care if people on "gaming forums" & " AMD biased forums" are currently attempting to deny FACTS?
> 3x 970.


Personally I don't care, but those forums represent more of the average population then this forum for instance.


----------



## skupples

Midnight EST just seems strange. PST is normally the time for these types of things.


----------



## sorun

4 minutes till Amazons main facility hits mid night.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Personally I don't care, but those forums represent more of the average population then this forum for instance.


They will slowly learn.

I don't have any time in my life for attempting to educate people that intentionally deny facts.


----------



## -iceblade^

the 970 looks like it's going to fly off the shelves...


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why does anyone care what happens on pleb tier gaming forums?
> 
> Why do we care if people want to jump on the self manifestation of ignorance via picking sides. Nvidia just took the lead. This is how it works. AMD will be trumping NVidia in 3-6 months, then NVidia will trump AMD, and the cycle continues.
> 
> So, I say to you. Why the hell should we care if people on "gaming forums" & " AMD biased forums" are currently attempting to deny FACTS?
> 3x 970.


People suffer from the fanboyism that clouds their brains. Standard capitalist market competition here nothing to see. Nvidia has a better product now. Amd will have something better next year. Cycle most of us should be very familiar with by now. The better competition gives us better products at lower prices, nvidia fans should want amd to do better and vice-versa.


----------



## Oubadah

I'm glad I purchased the 780 Ti, and waiting on the bigger Maxwells seems like the best possible choice. There's just one thing making me jelly, and that's that damned backplate.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Midnight EST just seems strange. PST is normally the time for these types of things.


That's what im thinking, just means I have to stay up for another three hours


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> the 970 looks like it's going to fly off the shelves...


You can bet on that


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here are our 3-Way SLI GTX 980 benchmarks!


looks like at 4k, the 256 bus on the 980 keeps the 780 Ti ahead on some games


----------



## sorun

1 minute


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why does anyone care what happens on pleb tier gaming forums?
> 
> Why do we care if people want to jump on the self manifestation of ignorance via picking sides. Nvidia just took the lead. This is how it works. AMD will be trumping NVidia in 3-6 months, then NVidia will trump AMD, and the cycle continues.
> 
> So, I say to you. Why the hell should we care if people on "gaming forums" & " AMD biased forums" are currently attempting to deny FACTS?
> 3x 970. I hope you have multiple high resolution monitors to power with that much GPU. I feel bad for your monitor if its 1080P any hz.


I have a RoG swift lol trying to push it to its max. Can the NZXT H440 fit tri sli? I'm nervous about three cards. Idk.


----------



## ILLmatik94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's what im thinking, just means I have to stay up for another three hours


You are not alone haha


----------



## mrtbahgs

So much to try and read through and follow. Is there any thoughts or chatter on larger VRAM versions releasing in a few months or something like a 6GB 980 or will they stick with 4GB all around for a while?

Also I'm trying to remember back when the 670 released, was it at 400 for non reference designs? I only recall the $330-350 range but that was probably a few months later so it may have done a price cut or rebate/sale then.


----------



## HighTemplar

One thing I've noticed is all of the reviews comparing the 780 Ti Reference to the 980 Reference, and then 'oohing and ahhing'. It's a great card with great overclock ability, BUT of course the card is going to perform better when then 780 Ti is @ 876mhz vs the 1126mhz of the GTX 980.

Yes it uses less power, yes it will OC better than the 780 Ti, but those stating that the 780 Ti is 'obsolete' make just as much sense as someone saying a Titan or 290X is obsolete. For people that already own several of these cards, the fact is there was no 10% clock for clock increase that some were expecting, and for people that have invested tons into their Quad 290X/780 Ti rigs, it's good to know 'for now', that it still comes down to the silicon lottery, when it comes to GK110 vs GTX980 Maxwell.

I for one was hoping for a bit more (albeit selfishly), so that I'd have an excuse to disassemble my Quad water setup, BUT even though overnight my cards have lost about $150 value, I at least know I can still hang with this latest release, especially with Classifieds.

UNTIL Classy's arrive in 980 form... at which point I'll probably buy two or three if there is no time scale on the 980 Ti.


----------



## iTzHughie

When do you guys recon amazon and newegg will adjust their 780 ti prices?


----------



## sorun

I doubt it. Got a H440 as well and i'm pretty sure it would hit the power shroud.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> People suffer from the fanboyism that clouds their brains. Standard capitalist market competition here nothing to see. Nvidia has a better product now. Amd will have something better next year. Cycle most of us should be very familiar with by now. The better competition gives us better products at lower prices, nvidia fans should want amd to do better and vice-versa.


Yes. They represent the byproduct of capitalism quite well. Blinded by brand loyalty. I love it when I read people talking about how they just wish X or Y company would die... Yes, what an amazing gaming community we would have if the already lacking duopoly bit the dust.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So much to try and read through and follow. Is there any thoughts or chatter on larger VRAM versions releasing in a few months or something like a 6GB 980 or will they stick with 4GB all around for a while?
> 
> Also I'm trying to remember back when the 670 released, was it at 400 for non reference designs? I only recall the $330-350 range but that was probably a few months later so it may have done a price cut or rebate/sale then.


There will be no 6gb models, only 4 or 8. Cant do 6 on a 256bit bus as far as I know.


----------



## LBear

Sorry off topic but the new drivers are up in case the thread dont get bumped

NVIDIA GeForce 344.11

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513916/nvidia-geforce-344-11


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Okay so now my question is 3x970 or 2x980? I've got a X99 system..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I have a RoG swift lol trying to push it to its max. Can the NZXT H440 fit tri sli? I'm nervous about three cards. Idk.


You still cant decided, huh? Im going two 980 no matter what. I'd rather deal with two gpus than 3. I have cosmos SE right now and worried about fitting 3 gpus in there.


----------



## iamhollywood5

welp, I guess it's PST.


----------



## Death Saved

Any hope for 20nm in the next 6/9 months?


----------



## steve210

http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/
i wonder if it will show up here


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> You still cant decided, huh? Im going two 980 no matter what. I'd rather deal with two gpus than 3. I have cosmos SE right now and worried about fitting 3 gpus in there.


Yeah just keep second guessing haha I will most likely go two 980s. Never done tri sli lol


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> Any hope for 20nm in the next 6/9 months?


I doubt it honestly. Apple is even having issues with yield on their tiny cellphone CPUs. I don't think we are going to see high end 20nm NV GPUs until "16nm" which is 20NM + FinFet 3D transistors, from what I understand.

it may be more plausible to see Tegra & Mobile go 20nm first.


----------



## pompss

As jen said this card is for people who wanna upgrade from gtx 680.
Make no sense upgrade from gtx 780 ti specially if you have a kingpin or classfied which beat the gtx 980 at 1440p


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> welp, I guess it's PST.


Off to a short nap!


----------



## Rickles

I'll likely wait for black friday and see if i can save $20 or so, definitely in for a 980 though


----------



## sorun

Well it seems Amazons head time zone didn't do the trick. Here's hoping its EST at mid night. PST is going to take for ever.


----------



## skupples

Definitely going with 12AM PST.

Not sure where people even got 12AM EST from.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> As jen said this card is for people who wanna upgrade from gtx 680.
> Make no sense upgrade from gtx 780 ti specially if you have a kingpin or classfied which beat the gtx 980 at 1440p


but my 780ti classy is missing 2 other dp ports for gsync surround.... and 3 780ti classys cost ALOT MORE for gsync surround than 3 970s or 2 980s for someone who doesn't want to go 3 780 tis


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Well it seems Amazons head time zone didn't do the trick. Here's hoping its EST at mid night. PST is going to take for ever.


It's 12:05 am est, it is most likely PST.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It's 12:05 am est, it is most likely PST.


Exactly. Just like when new games release. 12AM EST!


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I won't buy it online, so I'll take a gander at Fry's or Microcenter and see if they have those in stock
> 
> Anyone else trying their luck at retail?


I'm going to be at Micro Center when the doors open tomorrow.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Definitely going with 12AM PST.
> 
> Not sure where people even got 12AM EST from.


If I stay up until 3 AM and the cards aren't released, I am going to be so pissed!


----------



## sorun

It's 11:07 EST


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 290x is very competitive with the GTX 970. It eats more power sure but you get the same or better FPS on average. The 290x cant touch the 980 though. I got mine for used for $350 afew weeks ago which i see as a fair price even now. though i cant see AMD seling it for $400+ anymore, another price cut incoming.


Its competitive with the 970, but its secondary characteristics are less desirable.

The gtx 970 are clocking to 1450mhz in reviews. To be in the same range for AMD cards for performance, your likely going to need a waterblock.

r9 290x needs a price drop below 300, its the inferior brand to the general public so it must present a value proposition to sell.

The gtx 970 is going to be the AMD graphic division buster. We are going to be seeing alot or red somewhere and thats going to be AMD Financial statements.

No way AMD graphic division makes money now with 300 dollar r9 290x and the rest of the line similarly truncated in price.

I don't know how super fanboys like flippin waffles are handling this news. Hes going to have a hard time spinning this since review show the new maxwells doing well at 4k too. Maybe hes going to spin so much and so fast he going to go back in time and try to kill Nvidia's CEO.


----------



## subyman

Looks like the 970 with an OC is the one to get. $330 is an awesome price.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Nvidia tells Digital Trends that it may take a couple of hours for some variants of both the 980 and the 970 to pop up for purchase online. So, if you happen to prefer graphics cards from Sapphire or Asus, but you're only seeing versions from XFX, MSI, and other firms, just be patient. They should all start appearing soon around that time.
> 
> Read more: http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/embargo-nvidia-launches-geforce-gtx-980-970-graphics-cards-549-329/#ixzz3DjOUBRyI
> Follow us: @digitaltrends on Twitter | digitaltrendsftw on Facebook


sapphire? xfx? lol


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> Any hope for 20nm in the next 6/9 months?


I would expect 20nm to be released at least a year from now.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> One thing I've noticed is all of the reviews comparing the 780 Ti Reference to the 980 Reference, and then 'oohing and ahhing'. It's a great card with great overclock ability, BUT of course the card is going to perform better when then 780 Ti is @ 876mhz vs the 1126mhz of the GTX 980.
> 
> Yes it uses less power, yes it will OC better than the 780 Ti, but those stating that the 780 Ti is 'obsolete' make just as much sense as someone saying a Titan or 290X is obsolete. For people that already own several of these cards, the fact is there was no 10% clock for clock increase that some were expecting, and for people that have invested tons into their Quad 290X/780 Ti rigs, it's good to know 'for now', that it still comes down to the silicon lottery, when it comes to GK110 vs GTX980 Maxwell.
> 
> I for one was hoping for a bit more (albeit selfishly), so that I'd have an excuse to disassemble my Quad water setup, BUT even though overnight my cards have lost about $150 value, I at least know I can still hang with this latest release, especially with Classifieds.
> 
> UNTIL Classy's arrive in 980 form... at which point I'll probably buy two or three if there is no time scale on the 980 Ti.


No one has said people with 780TIs should bin their cards up switch to 980s.

What people are saying is that it's a great upgrade path for people coming from 480/580 and maybe even 680s/770. Those people suddenly have no reason for getting 780TIs.


----------



## HothTron

Sweet Christ, nerds orgasming everywhere with this thread.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I doubt it honestly. Apple is even having issues with yield on their tiny cellphone CPUs. I don't think we are going to see high end 20nm NV GPUs until "16nm" which is 20NM + FinFet 3D transistors, from what I understand.
> 
> it may be more plausible to see Tegra & Mobile go 20nm first.


goddddd 28nm is the most dragged-out node ever. This slow down in progress isn't looking good for the future. I never expected to see both Nvidia and AMD stuck on 28nm for three straight generations of GPUs.


----------



## Mv740

well it is time to retire my old xfx 5850 lol


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I was saying a couple days ago. I agree at $329, the 970 is better.
> 
> So, let's see, 290X - $319, 290 $275? 285 - $200.
> 
> 760 is coming out at I'm assuming $249, yikes. Good luck AMD.
> Return them.


Wow buyers remorse kicking in. Bought 2 780s and didnt see this coming?


----------



## frag06

"Both the Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 and the GeForce GTX 970 will be available starting 3:01 a.m. ET on Friday, September 19."

Digital Trends


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> but my 780ti classy is missing 2 other dp ports for gsync surround.... and 3 780ti classys cost ALOT MORE for gsync surround than 3 970s or 2 980s for someone who doesn't want to go 3 780 tis


In this case yes if you going tri sli go for the gtx 980.


----------



## Alatar

The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html

(please don't quote it here due to ToS though)

Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> "Both the Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 and the GeForce GTX 970 will be available starting 3:01 a.m. ET on Friday, September 19."
> 
> Digital Trends


Well that sucks. Hopefully they will come back in stock sometime next week. No way I'm staying up that late.


----------



## skupples

The stream producer needs to be fired.


----------



## frag06

So, stay up or go to bed and get up around 3 AM?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> "Both the Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 and the GeForce GTX 970 will be available starting 3:01 a.m. ET on Friday, September 19."
> 
> Digital Trends


There it is. I'm going to catch a couple hours of sleep then be back on ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> looks like at 4k, the 256 bus on the 980 keeps the 780 Ti ahead on some games


Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 and 980 reference review - Ultra High Definition 4K - 3840x2160 Performance


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


lmao. About spot on.


----------



## Descadent

3am?

:-(


----------



## ducknukem86

i wasn't expecting these prices! good thing for people waiting to upgrade! 700 series and amd r9's got absolutely destroyed. Is there a precedent for something like this happening? I bought a 780 Classified for $550 a couple of weeks ago (no chance of returning). I wasn't expecting such a priced drop!


----------



## sorun

Even with the fastest shipping available to my state I wont be getting the card till monday. Great job nvidia.


----------



## adamski07

3 AM for you guys! 12 for us














I'm seeing a lot of folks here that was with me on the pg278q craze.. lol


----------



## Descadent

amazon will have that 11.99 sat delivery


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 3 AM for you guys! 12 for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of folks here that was with me on the pg278q craze.. lol


this is going to be just as bad... but HELL i still can't get 2 more swifts lol...now i gotta fight over graphics cards before the return period on my 780ti classy runs out... this sucks lol


----------



## sorun

Jealous. Hawaii has no option for that. Only have priorty shipping for $12.


----------



## subyman

Any 970 SLI reviews yet? I clicked through a few of the links and didn't see SLI.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon will have that 11.99 sat delivery


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon will have that 11.99 sat delivery


And Im choosing that! I cant just sit down here and wait 3 days for this to arrive, that is, if I ever managed to get one later.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Even with the fastest shipping available to my state I wont be getting the card till monday. Great job nvidia.


that has no bearing on Nvidia, besides them releasing it yesterday.


----------



## RSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The stream producer needs to be fired.


There are legitimate reasons why live stream producers are working live streams...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> amazon will have that 11.99 sat delivery


Got mine with 3.99 Friday delivery!







I was originally going to do the Saturday thing though







.


----------



## Descadent

well amazon has to actually get them first. i know couple already leaked out earlier... but they were 4 days late putting the swift up for sale compared to newegg....


----------



## HothTron

Meh, I knew if I didn't sell my 670 FTW last month prior to this, i'd get squat out of it, but I managed to squek $190 out of it to help pay off my new Asus 780 Direct CUII, so that will hold me well into next year when this 900 series insanity calms down a bit


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well that sucks. Hopefully they will come back in stock sometime next week. No way I'm staying up that late.


I would go to bed too, but I would probably still be up all night thinking about buying the 970, lol.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Any 970 SLI reviews yet? I clicked through a few of the links and didn't see SLI.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/

Enjoy!


----------



## drblah53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


Epic on so many levels. lol'd hard on that last line.


----------



## kuziwk

ugh so my $600 Nvidia gtx780 is now underperforming against a cheaper 970...great. Never buy another Nvidia again...lol the way I look at it is the 1080's or whatever next years cards will be, are going to be even faster. So I might aswell wait otherwise fall into the once year upgrade trap even though we don't "need" the extra HP in most cases. Todays games are pretty pathetic as far as graphics, except for the witcher 3 that will be the game to end all games







.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Any 970 SLI reviews yet? I clicked through a few of the links and didn't see SLI.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/20.html

Almost matches the $1000 ($1500) R9 295X2 for $660 at 4K and beats it at 2560x1600.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Should be interesting on OCNs marketplace over the next few days, really, really interesting.


----------



## ILLmatik94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


----------



## snoball

You guys talking about ordering and delivery and such, where are you finding them for sale? I see nothing on Amazon...


----------



## ZIzarda

Just FYI, using the google cache you can add the EVGA 980 to your cart and complete checkout on Amazon. Just add to cart and click continue. Worked for me anyway. $609.66 with tax and Saturday delivery.









Sorry if it's been posted.

webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uoo8gXV2UNIJ:www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> ugh so my $600 Nvidia gtx780 is now underperforming against a cheaper 970...great. Never buy another Nvidia again...lol the way I look at it is the 1080's or whatever next years cards will be, are going to be even faster. So I might aswell wait otherwise fall into the once year upgrade trap even though we don't "need" the extra HP in most cases. Todays games are pretty pathetic as far as graphics, except for the witcher 3 that will be the game to end all games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The outdated hardware issue is not a Nvidia issue. It occurs with anything tech related.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 and 980 reference review - Ultra High Definition 4K - 3840x2160 Performance


----------



## sorun

ET 3:01am is the launch time.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> You guys talking about ordering and delivery and such, where are you finding them for sale? I see nothing on Amazon...


"Both the Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 and the GeForce GTX 970 will be available starting 3:01 a.m. ET on Friday, September 19."

Digital Trends


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> "Both the Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 and the GeForce GTX 970 will be available starting 3:01 a.m. ET on Friday, September 19."
> 
> Digital Trends


i guess right 2 am central yea


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZIzarda*
> 
> Just FYI, using the google cache you can add the EVGA 980 to your cart and complete checkout on Amazon. Just add to cart and click continue. Worked for me anyway. $609.66 with tax and Saturday delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted.
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uoo8gXV2UNIJ:www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E


WOW +rep placed my order for two 980s!!!


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> As jen said this card is for people who wanna upgrade from gtx 680.
> Make no sense upgrade from gtx 780 ti specially if you have a kingpin or classfied which beat the gtx 980 at 1440p


Eh I keep reading that, but I sold my 780 Ti for $570 a couple weeks ago and I don't regret it. For pretty much an even trade this seems like a little bit better of everything.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZIzarda*
> 
> Just FYI, using the google cache you can add the EVGA 980 to your cart and complete checkout on Amazon. Just add to cart and click continue. Worked for me anyway. $609.66 with tax and Saturday delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted.
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uoo8gXV2UNIJ:www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E


Wow @@ Is there one for the 970? lol


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


Yeah, this may sound almost backwards considering I have two eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX cards arriving tomorrow but... I almost am concerned as to the market with how good these things are considering amd's next card appears to be a watercooled beast coming out sometime in mid-2015 or later.


----------



## BigMack70

I am unimpressed. Not as bad as the GK104 launch because at least this time Nvidia is just competing with themselves, but I will wait for GM200/210.


----------



## traxtech

I knew i shoul dhave sold my 780 ti classified the other week.. dammit. If i did i would have jumped on 2x 980s right now


----------



## adamski07

DONE! two 980s guaranteed to be deliver on Sunday!









EDIT: Saturday. chose 1 day shipping!


----------



## ssgtnubb

So used 780ti's, are we looking at under 300 now if not a lot less?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZIzarda*
> 
> Just FYI, using the google cache you can add the EVGA 980 to your cart and complete checkout on Amazon. Just add to cart and click continue. Worked for me anyway. $609.66 with tax and Saturday delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted.
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uoo8gXV2UNIJ:www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E


LOL worked

$578 sat delivery

Thanks!


----------



## svenge

What is the world coming to when a GTX x70 card is launching @ $329? I guess that someone secretly replaced NVIDIA's bean-counters with Folgers crystals, and I sure as heck noticed.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Jealous. Hawaii has no option for that. Only have priorty shipping for $12.


If I had to pick between getting faster shipping on graphics cards or living in Hawaii... Hmmmmm....


----------



## th3illusiveman

these things aren't scaling as well with overclocks as GK110 did at least that's what i'm seeing right now. Of course drivers are new so it could just be that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> Its competitive with the 970, but its secondary characteristics are less desirable.
> 
> The gtx 970 are clocking to 1450mhz in reviews. To be in the same range for AMD cards for performance, your likely going to need a waterblock.
> 
> r9 290x needs a price drop below 300, its the inferior brand to the general public so it must present a value proposition to sell.
> 
> The gtx 970 is going to be the AMD graphic division buster. We are going to be seeing alot or red somewhere and thats going to be AMD Financial statements.
> 
> No way AMD graphic division makes money now with 300 dollar r9 290x and the rest of the line similarly truncated in price.
> 
> I don't know how super fanboys like flippin waffles are handling this news. Hes going to have a hard time spinning this since review show the new maxwells doing well at 4k too. Maybe hes going to spin so much and so fast he going to go back in time and try to kill Nvidia's CEO.


it's definitely a big blow to their margins that's for sure, don't think they saw the 970 being $330 and it really stirs the market up (Kinda like the R290 did last year, *Vengeance maybe*







?) But now they will try and release their next cards as quick as possible to stop the bleeding so i'm not complaining. My 290x has gone down the benchmark charts by 1.5 slots but since the only game i actually care about this year is Dragon age inquisition it doesn't bother me. But i better see something new from both AMD and Nvidia next year when next gen starts ramping up - 20nm Pls.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


Obsolete in what sense? Because sure, it's EOL for the 7xx series, but if you can find 780 Ti's or Titan's for a sweet deal, you can still probably beat the price the performance ratio of these current cards.

I'm sure the GK110 stock will be gone really soon due to price drops, but the used market will be a GREAT place to pick up even better bang for your buck than you're getting from Maxwell at the moment.

In my opinion, GK110 and even the 290X (which I've found 4 for $250 used a month ago, mined in a datacenter, dust-free) aren't quite obsolete in the sense of translating your cash into performance.

Now if you want to get into the power consumption, then it's clearly obsolete in that category, but I still think those of us with top tier current-gen (as of yesterday) hardware aren't obsolete quite yet.

I'll go with obsolete when I see the 980 Ti hit the streets.

Keep in mind, I'm speaking to the GTX 980 release, not the 970. The 970 HAS in fact turned it's price bracket into legacy tech. I'm just not so sold on the 980 being as good as that.

I WILL be buying a 980 to overclock and watercool in the coming days however, even if I can't afford it and I have 9 $500-700 GPUs and only 2 are in use at the moment... lol

I admit I made a noob mistake buying waterblocks for a pair of 780 Ti's to go with my pair of waterblocked classifieds, and clicked order without thinking about the height of the PCB, and that completely ruined my original Quad SLI plans, so I yanked all of them out and I'm using a GTX 780 Classy atm


----------



## Zen00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.


It may be amazing, but man is that last sentence unprofessional.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZIzarda*
> 
> Just FYI, using the google cache you can add the EVGA 980 to your cart and complete checkout on Amazon. Just add to cart and click continue. Worked for me anyway. $609.66 with tax and Saturday delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted.
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uoo8gXV2UNIJ:www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E


>.>


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> LOL worked
> 
> $578 sat delivery
> 
> Thanks!


Grats!







I'm very sorry to those who took a nap just few minutes ago.. lol


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> It may be amazing, but man is that last sentence unprofessional.


Considering who the reviewer is? I think he's more than earned the right to use a conclusion like that once in a blue moon.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Can someone explain what the excitement is about this to someone who owns 780,780ti,titan black, titan-z, R9 290, r9 290x, R9295x2????

Aside from the potential of them overclocking very well, assuming they even do. I don't see why this is so great? Perhaps for new folks or inferior hardware from at least 2 generations ago?

For me its hard to get excited about lower power usage and average performance. I also could care less about power consumption, and heat, and noise. When i think Maximum Performance I'm not thinking about less power, heat and noise. I realize that is my own personal preference so i know based on these forums many people are the opposite.


----------



## Descadent

debating on going ahead and getting a 2nd while that still works....except damnit still need two swifts sooooo much money lol


----------



## ZIzarda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Wow @@ Is there one for the 970? lol


Actually, yes lol.

webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MH4ufSKsELEJ:www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9704XPB-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZNWA

PNY for $329, but it's not in stock.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Can someone explain what the excitement is about this to someone who owns 780,780ti,titan black, titan-z, R9 290, r9 290x, R9295x2????
> 
> Aside from the potential of them overclocking very well, assuming they even do. I don't see why this is so great? Perhaps for new folks or inferior hardware from at least 2 generations ago?
> 
> For me its hard to get excited about lower power usage and average performance. I also could care less about power consumption, and heat, and noise. When i think Maximum Performance I'm not thinking about less power, heat and noise. I realize that is my own personal preference so i know based on these forums many people are the opposite.


Our first killjoy of the night


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> these things aren't scaling as well with overclocks as GK110 did at least that's what i'm seeing right now.


Wait for custom bios results. There's no way of knowing at this point how the power limits etc. affect the OC'd performance. Could be good or bad in the end but we don't know yet.

However it's encouraging that Kingpin smashed the previous World records with only 2050MHz GPU speed.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZIzarda*
> 
> Actually, yes lol.
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MH4ufSKsELEJ:www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9704XPB-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZNWA
> 
> PNY for $329, but it's not in stock.


It was out of stock as soon as the page came up. I assume stock will be displayed when the cards are launched, so order it now to get ahead of everyone.


----------



## Danzle

I'm the only one disappointed her? I don't mean disappointed by pricing, power or power consumption, but by the fact that nvidia didn't use the old reference cooler aka 780ti/titan black cooler and put a weaker in there. They now use a cooler with heatpipes insted the vaporchamber design. 165w tdp but still 80°c and 42db~? come on nvidia... ruined the card for me... i would bought two for SLI instead a 780ti SLI, but i also expectet better performance with the OLD cooler for the 980s.


----------



## Stay Puft

12:30 or bust


----------



## waylo88

Myself and two friends are staying up until 3AM to order our 970's. WE NEED THEM!


----------



## lester007

i wanted to upgrade my gtx 670 but i wanted a evga gtx 980 classy


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I knew i shoul dhave sold my 780 ti classified the other week.. dammit. If i did i would have jumped on 2x 980s right now


just sold my 780ti 3 days ago


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Obsolete in what sense?


Obsolete in the sense that there's really no point in buying them anymore. Of course the older cards are still perfectly fine performers. I'll keep my Titan and it's still fast, but it's been an obsolete buy for a long while now. And with the launch of these maxwell cards most of the $250+ market is now an obsolete buy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> It may be amazing, but man is that last sentence unprofessional.


Eh, TPU has done similar stuff in the past. When the GTX 590 launched the initials in the pros and cons list spelled EPIC FAIL.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Well looks like my two wont be here till monday, oh well


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So used 780ti's, are we looking at under 300 now if not a lot less?


Not a chance. Noone is going to part ways with a card that clock for clock still runs with the GTX 980. The 980 can stretch its legs further when you go reference vs reference, but there's no way people are going to sell a card that performs nearly the same clock for clock for half the retail price of the current Gen, and more than half of what they paid for it.

Just wont happen.

I wont be letting go of any of my 780 Ti's for less than 500 because they're waterblocked. So don't expect to see any used Reference cards for less than 450, unless they're desperate.


----------



## wanako

jesus h christ! the 980 absolutely OBLITERATES my current 780.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I'm going to be at Micro Center when the doors open tomorrow.


+1


----------



## 66racer

I cant believe the price!!! I just cant believe it! Man I think its kinda funny because I was thinking about getting a 500GB SSD but now its like a few dollars more and I get a 970 haha


----------



## Derp

"Oh, and AMD seems fu***d."

Can't wait for 960 reviews.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 12:30 or bust


It's 3 AM. Digital Trends posted an article stating it.


----------



## davea50

I ordered a EVGA 970 ACX SC a few minutes ago, 339.99 with prime, 8.99 for saturday delivery. Not sure how to get the google cache page for it, but I added to my cart when it was on for a few minutes a few hours ago.

It is in stock, unlike the PNY


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> Well looks like my two wont be here till monday, oh well


Jealous of all of you guys getting to order so soon. My bank acct is locked due to identity theft so I'm SOL. But it's not like a few GK110's can't chug out some frames at any resolution these days anyways. I can def wait, and I'm sure it might be a good idea to, to avoid the buyers remorse when the non-ref boards hit with awesome VRMs.


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The very end of TPU's conclusion is epic: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
> 
> (please don't quote it here due to ToS though)
> 
> Kind of correct though. Pretty much every current GPU above $250 is now obsolete, including the Nvidia ones.










Yeah that about summed it up.


----------



## Descadent

oh man get that web cache for the evga one!!! i think i might rather go 3 970s and cancel the 2 980s i got


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> I ordered a EVGA 970 ACX SC a few minutes ago, 339.99 with prime, 8.99 for saturday delivery. Not sure how to get the google cache page for it, but I added to my cart when it was on for a few minutes a few hours ago.
> 
> It is in stock, unlike the PNY


Got a link?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

It's almost cheaper to sell my 290 and buy two 970s than it is to buy a second 290 and a PSU that can handle two 290s. If I was paying for electricity, I'd probably do it.


----------



## VSG

lol Roy and Alatar going at it on Twitter now.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> Its competitive with the 970, but its secondary characteristics are less desirable.
> 
> The gtx 970 are clocking to 1450mhz in reviews. To be in the same range for AMD cards for performance, your likely going to need a waterblock.
> 
> r9 290x needs a price drop below 300, its the inferior brand to the general public so it must present a value proposition to sell.
> 
> The gtx 970 is going to be the AMD graphic division buster. We are going to be seeing alot or red somewhere and thats going to be AMD Financial statements.
> 
> No way AMD graphic division makes money now with 300 dollar r9 290x and the rest of the line similarly truncated in price.
> 
> I don't know how super fanboys like flippin waffles are handling this news. Hes going to have a hard time spinning this since review show the new maxwells doing well at 4k too. Maybe hes going to spin so much and so fast he going to go back in time and try to kill Nvidia's CEO.


Makes you wonder why Nvidia carefully chose those words about upgrading the 600 series 10 million card buyers (if 10 million is accurate?)
First reason- Jen couldn't really say that he wants the AMD value buyers to come on over to the green side without unintentionally stirring a backlash from AMD's most loyal fans, who could be potential converts;
Second Reason- More profitable to appeal to the mainstream Nvidia card ownerd who were never going to buy an expensive gpu at the price point of GK 110. So, why not connect directly with these folks, instead of the elitist users with GK110s that are likely despised by the 600 series owners anyway (either consciously or subconsciously)..lol. and these 600 series users were feel disenfranchised and abandoned by Nvidia;
Third Reason- Nvidia has better cookies in the jar for the high rollers at a much higher price ..lol; and
Fourth reason- the hell with the three reasons listed above, it's all about giving a whooping to AMD and stealing market share while AMD is trying to get its act together on 20nm/gloflo etc...lol


----------



## frag06

EVGA GTX 970 FTW review.

Hexus


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Go for it.


Done.
NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club

More will come vBios is done so The First 5 Owner will receive it when sign up for thread Club.

got go to bed now need some sleep. see you guys there and he also.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Hey now, these price points are traumatizing enough, let me have my small Crysis victory here!
> 
> Besides, had the card just shy of a year now and it launched at $550 - considering the 970 is faster and more efficient it's a good card and excellent value, but forthe year I've had the 290x I can't say saving 200 bucks would have been worth waiting a year for similar performance with this 970


Yeah, it wouldn't have been worth the wait. However, you better sell that fast, if you can get $350 - $400 to someone unaware of Maxwell.









Don't feel bad man, these cards have just made the 780's and Titans pretty much irrelevant too. I can see why NVIDIA is just going to EOL those. They're going to be making much higher profits selling these 400 mm2 chips, instead of the much bigger GK110's, while delivering the same or higher performance, pure WIN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Well what else are they going to do? It's not like they can just invent a graphics card on the spot.


Do you remember when Titan was being rumored, there was an interview where they laughed and wouldn't comment on "unreleased products"?

A week later, Titan dropped. Took them 7 months to answer that, Hawaii was already in the works.

We know they have a 500 mm2 Tonga coming out in H1 2015, which we'll assume is the 390X....

That will beat the 980 on a pure performance level. We'll ignore how much power that thing will chug to do so.

Shortly thereafter GM210 drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> 290x is very competitive with the GTX 970. It eats more power sure but you get the same or better FPS on average. The 290x cant touch the 980 though. I got mine for used for $350 afew weeks ago which i see as a fair price even now. though i cant see AMD seling it for $400+ anymore, another price cut incoming.


290X will be competitive priced at $330 minimum. The 970 at $330 is just so aggressively priced, I'm really surprised the 980 isn't $499 tbh.

But who would buy a 290X even at the same price, when you have a card that WILL overclock higher, consume less power, has HDMI 2.0, G-Sync here and now, and well, you're familiar with both feature sets pretty well.









970 is still the winner. The 290X does not have the same overclocking headroom the 970 has.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> Wow buyers remorse kicking in. Bought 2 780s and didnt see this coming?


If he just bought them, surely he can just return them.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Got a link?


@nd im about to buy the 980 but wont if i can get the 970.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> I ordered a EVGA 970 ACX SC a few minutes ago, 339.99 with prime, 8.99 for saturday delivery. Not sure how to get the google cache page for it, but I added to my cart when it was on for a few minutes a few hours ago.
> 
> It is in stock, unlike the PNY


Do you have a link to the original Amazon page?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I cant believe the price!!! I just cant believe it! Man I think its kinda funny because I was thinking about getting a 500GB SSD but now its like a few dollars more and I get a 970 haha


I have to admit, although I had extremely high expectations for Maxwell GM204 cards, I wasn't expecting them to hit THIS low on pricing. I was expecting 399 and expecting possibly 429 and deciding whether to just buy one instead of going SLI, especially if it came in at that price or higher. After recently thinking about the market situation and the BOM itself, though... I began to believe the $300-329 rumor that started to crop up. I was hoping for that. I didn't expect it to actually happen.

There's no question this is turning the whole pc gaming market on its head between the 750 ti, gtx 960 upcoming, and the 970/980, in a good way for both devs (who can rely on better baseline performance) and gamers (who will reap the benefits in gameplay and graphical possibilities from additional technical work done in response to that prior point), not to mention the outright affordability factor. Forget MFAA even or the driver-based down/upsampling and all that other great-sounding jazz: just from a cost, performance, power draw, heat, and "what toaster PC I can install this in standpoint things are going to be looking up over the next couple of years for PC gaming in general again.


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Got a link?


\

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI64A7C/ will give a 404, don't have a google web cache of it, not sure how to find one.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Do you have a link to the original Amazon page?


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-0974-KR/dp/B00NI64A7C/

I need to get my order's price for the two cards I have already had shipped and delivering tomorrow adjusted still







. Guess since he's confirmed $339.99 I can write the email now though.


----------



## desmopilot

970 looks to be an awesome replacement for my 670! Hoping the Canadian MSRPs stay under $400.


----------



## sorun

Oh please oh please someone post the evga 970 user cache


----------



## No Hands 55

anyone know if evga will have ref 970 available? not looking for ftw or acx cooler


----------



## Ghoxt

As good as these cards look for the price we are seeing....Man. The crazy thing is for those that have patience, and a TI or Titan already what on gods earth is Nvidia holding back with the GM200 for later when you scale the Cores up and 8G memory. The price will be considerable $1K as usual for Titan territory. Of course I have no doubt NV could have released the Titan II right away but why do that when the two bulls can "Walk down the hill..."


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Oh please oh please someone post the evga 970 user cache


This please.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Seems to me like GK110 is still very much the flagship GPU in Nvidia's lineup (depending on how GM204 overclocks once in the hands of OCN members). The Anandtech review has the 980 flat out losing in several benches to the 780Ti which has a 300MHz clock deficit! I almost think you'd be crazy to get pay $550 for a 980 right now, especially with the 970 so aggressively priced...


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Done.
> NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club
> 
> More will come vBios is done so The First 5 Owner will receive it when sign up for thread Club.
> 
> got go to bed now need some sleep. see you guys there and he also.


Sweet! Mine will be arriving tomorrow


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-0974-KR/dp/B00NI64A7C/
> 
> I need to get my order's price for the two cards I have already had shipped and delivering tomorrow adjusted still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess since he's confirmed $339.99 I can write the email now though.


Thanks. No web cache available though, unfortunately.

I'm thinking of going for the EVGA 970 too. Do you know what the difference was between the two models that were listed on Amazon? I didn't get to look them over very well.

Also, the FTW model is looking good. Wonder if it will be available today and what the price will be.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Seems to me like GK110 is still very much the flagship GPU in Nvidia's lineup (depending on how GM204 overclocks once in the hands of OCN members). The Anandtech review has the 980 flat out losing in several benches to the 780Ti which has a 300MHz clock deficit! I almost think you'd be crazy to get pay $550 for a 980 right now, especially with the 970 so aggressively priced...


All GK110 products (aside from pro stuff and titans afaik) along with some GK104 ones already got EOL'd as of this morning.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> This please.


I tried using the original link provided by GoldenTiger, but unfortunately it doesn't look like the cache is available.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Oh please oh please someone post the evga 970 user cache


I tried to search it to double-confirm the current pricing but google won't pull it up. Email sent to amazon for price adjustment, though....







.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Done.
> NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club
> 
> More will come vBios is done so The First 5 Owner will receive it when sign up for thread Club.
> 
> got go to bed now need some sleep. see you guys there and he also.


Nice!


----------



## Yor_

The level of nerd here is getting to dangerous levels. My F5 key will break, but I won't let it go until a EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX is posted on Amazon.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Seems to me like GK110 is still very much the flagship GPU in Nvidia's lineup (depending on how GM204 overclocks once in the hands of OCN members). The Anandtech review has the 980 flat out losing in several benches to the 780Ti which has a 300MHz clock deficit! I almost think you'd be crazy to get pay $550 for a 980 right now, especially with the 970 so aggressively priced...


The GK110 has been discontinued for consumer GPUs.


----------



## adamski07

Mine's arriving this Saturday! Can't wait!


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Okay, something is strange here. These things are running at sky high overclocks but i'm not seeing similar scaling to GK110? Do these things gain less per 1Mhz then GK110?


Noticing this too, anybody have answers?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Thanks. No web cache available though, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm thinking of going for the EVGA 970 too. Do you know what the difference was between the two models that were listed on Amazon? I didn't get to look them over very well.
> 
> Also, the FTW model is looking good. Wonder if it will be available today and what the price will be.


FTW has about 30mhz higher on the stock clock per the hexus review comparing it to the techpowerup one. (~1350mhz out of the box vs. 1380ish). Otherwise the cards are supposed to be identical







.

The two models listed on amazon earlier were a superclocked ACX cooler (just below the FTW in speeds) and a slightly-higher-than-stock model with the ACX cooler. Part #'s were 04G-P4-0974-KR for the sc acx, and 04G-P4-0972-KR for the plain ACX.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

True but they still exist is my point. Us early Titan adopters have officially become owners of the longest lasting relevant video cards ever made I think! It'll likely be two years or more before anything manages to significantly beat them in performance!


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I tried to search it to double-confirm the current pricing but google won't pull it up. Email sent to amazon for price adjustment, though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


aww alright. Think i'm just going to wait till 3am. From all the charts it looks like i'm better off paying $660 instead of $1100.


----------



## traxtech

Pull the trigger on 2 reference EVGA's or wait for the acx to show up, grrr! Life is difficult right now haha


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> aww alright. Think i'm just going to wait till 3am. From all the charts it looks like i'm better off paying $660 instead of $1100.


I (obviously) agree







(seeing as how I did that myself...). The value proposition of SLI GTX 970's, (heck even one 970) is incredible with the pricing they've put through.


----------



## biz1

wondering if the 1-gpu-per-eye enhancements for VR will end up in the stereo 3d driver for SLI setups...

noone seems to care about 3d vision


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> True but they still exist is my point. Us early Titan adopters have officially become owners of the longest lasting relevant video cards ever made I think! It'll likely be two years or more before anything manages to significantly beat them in performance!


Quite true. Titan isn't that far from hitting two years. And it might even hit two years before GM200 and AMD's 500mm^2 chip come out.

And tbh I'm really waiting to get to bench against 980 users. It's time to improve those old 1450MHz scores anyway now that I've got a 5960X


----------



## davea50

I can still add it to my cart when I try to use the buy it again button, but I can't seem to find a way to get access to the actual link for it.

There was also a non SC version posted along with it.


----------



## BonitiilloO

is it there a GTX970 with Titan Blower cooler?


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZIzarda*
> 
> Just FYI, using the google cache you can add the EVGA 980 to your cart and complete checkout on Amazon. Just add to cart and click continue. Worked for me anyway. $609.66 with tax and Saturday delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it's been posted.
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uoo8gXV2UNIJ:www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR/dp/B00NI5DA2E


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## SLOPOKE

So my google-fu sucks **s, does the 970 top out at 3 way sli? No 4 way sli right?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> True but they still exist is my point. Us early Titan adopters have officially become owners of the longest lasting relevant video cards ever made I think! It'll likely be two years or more before anything manages to significantly beat them in performance!


My 780 had a good run, but yeah the Titan stayed relevant performance-wise (and still is plenty) quite well. For a new buyer obviously it's obsolete, but existing owners? Great card still.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, it wouldn't have been worth the wait. However, you better sell that fast, if you can get $350 - $400 to someone unaware of Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad man, these cards have just made the 780's and Titans pretty much irrelevant too. I can see why NVIDIA is just going to EOL those. They're going to be making much higher profits selling these 400 mm2 chips, instead of the much bigger GK110's, while delivering the same or higher performance, pure WIN.
> Do you remember when Titan was being rumored, there was an interview where they laughed and wouldn't comment on "unreleased products"?
> 
> A week later, Titan dropped. Took them 7 months to answer that, Hawaii was already in the works.
> 
> We know they have a 500 mm2 Tonga coming out in H1 2015, which we'll assume is the 390X....
> 
> That will beat the 980 on a pure performance level. We'll ignore how much power that thing will chug to do so.
> 
> Shortly thereafter GM210 drops.
> 290X will be competitive priced at $330 minimum. The 970 at $330 is just so aggressively priced, I'm really surprised the 980 isn't $499 tbh.
> 
> But who would buy a 290X even at the same price, when you have a card that WILL overclock higher, consume less power, has HDMI 2.0, G-Sync here and now, and well, you're familiar with both feature sets pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 is still the winner. The 290X does not have the same overclocking headroom the 970 has.
> If he just bought them, surely he can just return them.


the 970 may overclock higher but i'm betting a 1200Mhz 290X will give a 1500Mhz 970 a run for it's money. It sounds silly now but when the dust settles you will see these things aren't gaining the same performance as kepler did from overclocking. A 1450Mhz 980 doesn't beat a 1200Mhz 780 Ti according to TPU. So on the performance side if you have water cooling a 290X at $350 is still a very viable option. On air however maybe not so much. And it will probably use 2X as much power doing so







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> So my google-fu sucks **s, does the 970 top out at 3 way sli? No 4 way sli right?


4-way according to the Techpowerup review! I'll link in a second.

EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/3.html
Quote:


> You may combine up to four GTX 970 cards in a multi-GPU SLI configuration.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Pull the trigger on 2 reference EVGA's or wait for the acx to show up, grrr! Life is difficult right now haha


Woah you got cache for the ref evgas?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> The real question is... is anyone really going to pay the premium for the 980 here?
> I can cry and type, I swear!


after seeing the reviews I did. I was set on a 970 but then I saw how much faster the 980 is at the resolution I play at. When I get a 2nd 980 in a few months the difference will become even greater.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> aww alright. Think i'm just going to wait till 3am. From all the charts it looks like i'm better off paying $660 instead of $1100.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I (obviously) agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (seeing as how I did that myself...). The value proposition of SLI GTX 970's, (heck even one 970) is incredible with the pricing they've put through.


this is why i can't make up my mind to cancel the 2 980s and get 2 970s now which is still cheaper than the single 780ti classy i'll be returning.... and then get a 3rd 970 for when i get 2 more swifts...just tri scaling is never good...and i would have to have 3 970s for a dp each for 3 swifts...vs only really needing 2 980s because 980 has multi dps


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> True but they still exist is my point. Us early Titan adopters have officially become owners of the longest lasting relevant video cards ever made I think! It'll likely be two years or more before anything manages to significantly beat them in performance!


Right on!
I am not interested in this pleb card for the masses. Give me something special Nvidia and then we will talk...lol

Ok, ok, joking about the pleb card for the masses comment..... so folks buying these cards, don't kill me.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this is why i can't make up my mind to cancel the 2 980s and get 2 970s now which is still cheaper than the single 780ti classy i'll be returning.... and then get a 3rd 970 for when i get 2 more swifts


Tough call, honestly... think in terms of overall budget for how you could upgrade your system, and whether the actual experience of using it is worth the extra cash spent even, then decide if you ask me







. While I could afford two 980 refs, I decided on two evga 970 ACX SC's because for my single 4K 60hz ips monitor I just don't think I need the extra compared to the value of the money to me.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 4-way according to the Techpowerup review! I'll link in a second.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/3.html


Thank you! Damn, I'm starting to wonder about the 970 now......


----------



## GoldenTiger

Well, *amazon sure was quick with their response.* They, within 5 minutes of my email, have confirmed a refund request for the price difference between the MSRP now listed and the placeholder pre-order price I paid, per card. Thumbs up amazon as always.










Now I can go to bed peacefully and look forward to tearing open the shipping box once my pair of 970 acx sc's arrive!







Signing off for the night








, I will make sure to post some pics and impressions once they arrive tomorrow morning or afternoon.


----------



## subyman

You can still add the PNY 970 to your cart. It'll probably be available later tonight.


----------



## snoball

Waiting patiently for the 970s hopefully in reference coolers. I can't justify that +200$ for 10%+-5% gains.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Well, *amazon sure was quick with their response.* They, within 5 minutes of my email, have confirmed a refund request for the price difference between the MSRP now listed and the placeholder pre-order price I paid, per card. Thumbs up amazon as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can go to bed peacefully and look forward to tearing open the shipping box once my pair of 970 acx sc's arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing off for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will make sure to post some pics and impressions once they arrive tomorrow morning or afternoon.


Sleep tight bud, glad you got your cards. I will stay up through the night and fight for my own.


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Well, *amazon sure was quick with their response.* They, within 5 minutes of my email, have confirmed a refund request for the price difference between the MSRP now listed and the placeholder pre-order price I paid, per card. Thumbs up amazon as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can go to bed peacefully and look forward to tearing open the shipping box once my pair of 970 acx sc's arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing off for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will make sure to post some pics and impressions once they arrive tomorrow morning or afternoon.


Glad to let you know the current price.

I am still trying to find a way to get a link others can add it to their carts.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here are our 3-Way SLI GTX 980 benchmarks!


Why didn't you include 3 way 780ti in the test? Seems silly to put 2 cards vs 3


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> FTW has about 30mhz higher on the stock clock per the hexus review comparing it to the techpowerup one. (~1350mhz out of the box vs. 1380ish). Otherwise the cards are supposed to be identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The two models listed on amazon earlier were a superclocked ACX cooler (just below the FTW in speeds) and a slightly-higher-than-stock model with the ACX cooler. Part #'s were 04G-P4-0974-KR for the sc acx, and 04G-P4-0972-KR for the plain ACX.


Looks like I'll probably be going with one of those two. If the SC is the same price, I'll probably get it. If the difference is more than a few dollars, though, it would probably be better to just get the cheaper one and OC it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Reference board and http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-acetal.html? Or Custom PCB and pray ek makes a block with no nickel?


----------



## chantruong

Waiting for dual slot gtx 990


----------



## fleetfeather

Not fussy about FTW or SC editions, would actually prefer SC edition since it should make blocks easier.

Already have a PNY ordered, but would happily cancel and order a FTW or SC if someone has the cache for it


----------



## Zboe

I think the real success story here is truly the GTX 970, I have to agree with TPU's conclusion there. Crazy what Nvidia did with that one.


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Looks like I'll probably be going with one of those two. If the SC is the same price, I'll probably get it. If the difference is more than a few dollars, though, it would probably be better to just get the cheaper one and OC it.


The SC version is currently $339.99


----------



## Bluemustang

So people been saying that the 970 customs are out but 980 customs will take a few weeks. Well isnt this Gigabyte Windforce G1 Gaming custom? http://www.techspot.com/review/885-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gtx-980/

8 phase VRM vs 5 on stock. Plus 2x 8 pin vs 2x 6

Please tell me its releasing for sale now.....since they already reviewd it!?!?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chantruong*
> 
> Waiting for dual slot gtx 990


GTX 990 should indeed be epic. If the thing comes out just in time for the holiday season and is still $1000 for a dual 980 setup (slightly downclocked) that would be great.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Awesome, thank you!


Thank both of you! Mine will be here by 9pm today with same day shipping. The warehouse is really close lol. Now I can go to bed!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> The SC version is currently $339.99


Do you happen to have a link for it? $339.99 is a nice price.


----------



## HaCkY

What happened in 8800 era now happening in 980 era again.


----------



## i7monkey

GM200 Titan 2 Christmas 2014?

Q1 AMD 390X?

Q2 GM200 GTX 1080?

Do I have it right?


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Do you happen to have a link for it? $339.99 is a nice price.


No, I just happened to have it in my cart when amazon mistakenly put them up. Not sure if there's a way to get a link that will allow you to add it to cart.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> No, I just happened to have it in my cart when amazon mistakenly put them up. Not sure if there's a way to get a link that will allow you to add it to cart.


Oh, I see. Looks like I'll be waiting.

The SC looks nice, but so does the FTW edition. It looks like it has a custom PCB.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Can someone explain what the excitement is about this to someone who owns 780,780ti,titan black, titan-z, R9 290, r9 290x, R9295x2????
> 
> Aside from the potential of them overclocking very well, assuming they even do. I don't see why this is so great? Perhaps for new folks or inferior hardware from at least 2 generations ago?
> 
> For me its hard to get excited about lower power usage and average performance. I also could care less about power consumption, and heat, and noise. When i think Maximum Performance I'm not thinking about less power, heat and noise. I realize that is my own personal preference so i know based on these forums many people are the opposite.


Since I have 2 rigs, one rocking a paultry 750ti, I think buying 2 970's is a good move, I will sell them on a hint of Big Maxwells' arrival...


----------



## djriful

So what is exclusive to GTX 900 series? DSR?


----------



## Roaches

4K gaming just got affordable







Now waiting for Newegg to stock some EVGA cards, hopefully they're selling reference 970s...


----------



## NateST

Looks like I'm going to wait and see how long the Classified version of the 980 comes out, hopefully the next gen of AMD cards won't be far behind so I can make a decision.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> So what is exclusive to GTX 900 series? DSR?


Magic fairy dust inducing tdp and 4k performance. Seriously, its unexplainable


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> GM200 Titan 2 Christmas 2014?
> 
> Q1 AMD 390X?
> 
> Q2 GM200 GTX 1080?
> 
> Do I have it right?


Q1 2015 Titan 2

Q2 390x/390

Q3 GM210/Titan Black 2


----------



## BulletSponge

Oh Maxwell..............................


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## abombthecoder

There's still a lot of hype. Linus video on the gtx 980 will make me never watch his videos again. He compares a 1500 OC'd to 980 to a 1300 OC'd 780 ti and and the 780ti is still beating the 980,, and then linus is like, "which one should you buy?". All I'm saying is, if you have a 1500 OC'd 780 ti, I wouldn't get rid of it for the 980 unless you have money to burn.

I'm going to try and hold out until there's a significant performance boost. We still can't get 60 fps @ 1080p in metro with everything on with no SLI


----------



## Zboe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Q1 2015 Titan 2
> 
> Q2 390x/390
> 
> Q3 GM210/Titan Black 2


Christmas 2014/Q1 2015? GTX 995
Q2 390X?
Q3 Titan II/TitanZ II


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> Christmas 2014/Q1 2015? GTX 995
> Q2 390X?
> Q3 Titan II/TitanZ II


What would a gtx995 be?


----------



## krel

If I had 780tis I wouldn't be upgrading, but I have 670s so I am.


----------



## sugarhell

Nice cards. Good upgrade for the guys with a 680/7970. Now where is the big maxwell??????


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> There's still a lot of hype. Linus video on the gtx 980 will make me never watch his videos again. He compares a 1500 OC'd to 980 to a 1300 OC'd 780 ti and and the 780ti is still beating the 980,, and then linus is like, "which one should you buy?". All I'm saying is, if you have a 1500 OC'd 780 ti, I wouldn't get rid of it for the 980 unless you have money to burn.
> 
> I'm going to try and hold out until there's a significant performance boost. We still can't get 60 fps @ 1080p in metro with everything on with no SLI


Everything about his videos is very inconsistent as of recent memory.


----------



## PunkX 1

AMD's executives must be sitting in the corner and burning those 280x's


----------



## Arturo.Zise

With things like DSR, MFAA, Shadowplay and the lower power draw I'm going to trade my 290 in for a 970 me thinks. Can grab 2nd one after Xmas for some SLI goodness.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Now where is the big maxwell??????


In jensen's back pocket while he considers if $2000 is a better price than $1000.


----------



## Zboe

Dual 980
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> What would a gtx995 be?


well, probably "990" but Nvidia has done a "295" as well so w/e but I imagine dual 980 is gonna be a thing, much like the GTX 690 was dual GTX 680.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In jensen's back pocket while he considers if $2000 is a better price than $1000.


Oh god.I know you are joking but i am afraid

I am hoping for a fiji vs gm200 soon enough. It was a bit boring lately

Imagine 600m^2 beasts


----------



## PunkX 1

Time to upgrade


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> There's still a lot of hype. Linus video on the gtx 980 will make me never watch his videos again. He compares a 1500 OC'd to 980 to a 1300 OC'd 780 ti and and the 780ti is still beating the 980,, and then linus is like, "which one should you buy?". All I'm saying is, if you have a 1500 OC'd 780 ti, I wouldn't get rid of it for the 980 unless you have money to burn.
> 
> I'm going to try and hold out until there's a significant performance boost. We still can't get 60 fps @ 1080p in metro with everything on with no SLI


Thats what i've been saying here. Seems Nvidia designed these things to run at impressive frequencies for unimpressive gains. When i first heard of the 980's breaching 1500Mhz i was incredibly impressed because if they scaled like Kepler then they would be getting absolutely insane Scores but when i saw what they were actually getting (still impressive but hardly earth shattering) i realized what was happening. If you have a 1300Mhz 780 ti you wont see a huge jump in performance from these things even when they are OC'd to 1500Mhz. Seems like the frequencies are more for show right now.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Oh god.I know you are joking but i am afraid
> 
> I am hoping for a fiji vs gm200 soon enough. It was a bit boring lately
> 
> Imagine 600m^2 beasts


Best case scenario would be Fiji/Maui (I don't know which it is, AMD's code names are confusing) launching a month or so before GM200.

(best case scenario for consumers that is)


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> is it there a GTX970 with Titan Blower cooler?


This.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> It may be amazing, but man is that last sentence unprofessional.


It may seem unprofessional, it's just the truth. It's how guys talk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Can someone explain what the excitement is about this to someone who owns 780,780ti,titan black, titan-z, R9 290, r9 290x, R9295x2????
> 
> Aside from the potential of them overclocking very well, assuming they even do. I don't see why this is so great? Perhaps for new folks or inferior hardware from at least 2 generations ago?
> 
> *For me its hard to get excited about lower power usage and average performance. I also could care less about power consumption, and heat, and noise.* When i think Maximum Performance I'm not thinking about less power, heat and noise. I realize that is my own personal preference so i know based on these forums many people are the opposite.


This is what happens when you divide anything by 0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Nice cards. Good upgrade for the guys with a 680/7970. Now where is the big maxwell??????


That "just-somebody" guy turned out to be somewhat accurate with the 970 price, he said $350, but was way off on the 980, he claimed $450.

Anyway, he said Titan 2 around Christmas time. I find that hard to believe, that's so soon, but then again GM200 did tape out a couple months after GM204. We'll see. There's no hurry for GM200 to come out. Prolly at least 6 months around March.


----------



## PunkX 1

I wonder if there will be a 950Ti


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Thats what i've been saying here. Seems Nvidia designed these things to run at impressive frequencies for unimpressive gains. When i first heard of the 980's breaching 1500Mhz i was incredibly impressed because if they scaled like Kepler then they would be getting absolutely insane Scores but when i saw what they were actually getting (still impressive but hardly earth shattering) i realized what was happening. If you have a 1300Mhz 780 ti a huge jump in performance from these things even when they are OC'd to 1500Mhz. Seems like the frequencies are more for show right now.


It is probably shader core and bandwidth limited. The memory bandwidth is plenty for stock clocks and mild overclocks, but up at 1.5GHz core it is probably choking there. With how high the architecture clocks, the big die GPU will probably be an absolute monster with similar high clocks but more cores and more bandwidth


----------



## Tennobanzai

Any word on which brands will sell the 970 with the Titan cooler?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> I wonder if there will be a 950Ti


I'm sure there will be eventually. Personally I'd like to see how the 960 stacks up when it's released, as the ~$200 range is where NVIDIA has had some problems in terms of price/performance for the last couple generations.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> It may seem unprofessional, it's just the truth. It's how guys talk.
> This is what happens when you divide anything by 0.
> That "just-somebody" guy turned out to be accurate with the $330 970 price, and other things he mentioned.
> 
> He said Titan 2 around Christmas time. I find that hard to believe, that's so soon, but then again GM200 did tape out a couple months after GM204.


. Didn't he also claim 450 for the gtx 980?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> . Didn't he also claim 450 for the gtx 980?


He did but they apparently changed the price last minute.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> . Didn't he also claim 450 for the gtx 980?


Yup, I edited.

Mentioned he was way off on that one.

I don't see Titan 2 coming around Christmas time, next March sounds about right.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Any word on which brands will sell the 970 with the Titan cooler?


It's not the titan cooler, it looks the same but there is no vapor chamber etc. Performance seems worse by a big enough margin to be annoying at overclocks


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In jensen's back pocket while he considers if $2000 is a better price than $1000.


For some reason I can see it being $1299-$1499 now


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Personally I'd like to see how the 960 stacks up when it's released, as the ~$200 range is where NVIDIA has had some problems in terms of price/performance for the last couple generations.


GTX960 Sli beating 980 for ~$400 would be pretty cool. Reminds me of old 9600Gt...


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> . Didn't he also claim 450 for the gtx 980?


Indeed he did. Wish the troll would show his face......not cool.

PS.....no chat about custom 980s? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_g1_gaming_review,1.html

WTB 2 please!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not the titan cooler, it looks the same but there is no vapor chamber etc. Performance seems worse by a big enough margin to be annoying at overclocks


It might not have the vapor chamber but these days all the non reference coolers stay away from the blower style coolers. I have an ITX build and the open coolers are terrible at keeping the temps down

Save money on vapor chamber but add backplate? Doesn't make sense


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Thats what i've been saying here. Seems Nvidia designed these things to run at impressive frequencies for unimpressive gains. When i first heard of the 980's breaching 1500Mhz i was incredibly impressed because if they scaled like Kepler then they would be getting absolutely insane Scores but when i saw what they were actually getting (still impressive but hardly earth shattering) i realized what was happening. If you have a 1300Mhz 780 ti you wont see a huge jump in performance from these things even when they are OC'd to 1500Mhz. Seems like the frequencies are more for show right now.


Bottlenecks in the design. I suspect the number of TMU's is probably the source. It the same number as the gtx 680. However Big maxwell is going to open up this bottleneck.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It might not have the vapor chamber but these days all the non reference coolers stay away from the blower style coolers. I have an ITX build and the open coolers are terrible at keeping the temps down
> 
> Save money on vapor chamber but add backplate? Doesn't make sense


Backplate adds to the premium look i'd guess. And maxwell efficiency allowed nvidia to skimp on that vapor chamber.


----------



## Choopy!

The 970 is just a ridiculously good value at the MSRP! I totally want to get one to replace my 7950 possibly by the end of the year.


----------



## jmcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Indeed he did. Wish the troll would show his face......not cool.
> 
> PS.....no chat about custom 980s? http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_g1_gaming_review,1.html
> 
> WTB 2 please!


1547Mhz

0______0


----------



## istudy92

Where do I BUY?!


----------



## adamski07

980 SLI http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/54/geforce-gtx-980-sli-vs-gtx-780-sli-at-2560x1440/index.html


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Where do I BUY?!


Should be up in a little over a hour.


----------



## TopicClocker

1634 unread posts?
Nope.

Not reading those pages.









I was about 200 posts out last night, now there's 150+ more pages to read.
How the hell did the view count get to 125546? (as of posting).


----------



## Clocknut

Looks like u could easily put 2 GTX980 in SLI in a Seasonic X-650w on a 4.2-4.5GHz OCed socket 115x system.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 1634 unread posts?
> Nope.
> 
> Not reading those pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about 200 posts out last night, now there's 150+ more pages to read.
> How the hell did the view count get to 125546? (as of posting).


Haha, I fell asleep for around 3 hours and woke up during the event, still on time to watch important stuff from the Maxwell presentation, but the forum, impossible to catch up. When I left, the thread had around 770 posts, when I came back it was at more than double that at 1600+ posts.


----------



## TamaDrumz76

If I didn't have to buy (and ultimately wait for) new water-blocks for these, I'd probably switch and sell the 780 Ti's for at least something while I still can... Alas, I guess I have to wait, perhaps till big Maxwell comes out or see what AMD does. The SLI 780 Ti won't be any slouch by any means, but the longer I wait, the less and less they'll sell for.


----------



## Alatar

MS detailing new stuff about DX12 as a part of the GTX 980 launch:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513937/anand-microsoft-details-direct3d-11-3-12-new-rendering-features
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 1634 unread posts?
> Nope.
> 
> Not reading those pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about 200 posts out last night, now there's 150+ more pages to read.
> How the hell did the view count get to 125546? (as of posting).


$329 GTX 970 happened.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Newegg usually have these cards on launch??


----------



## davea50

Code:



Code:


            [I][/I]
            Add to Cart

Copy the above into a blank .html file
Go to the page, click submit
Reload page
Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99

Enjoy


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Wahhh I can't find either of my posts where I said I thought the 980 was going to be 550$. It's okay even if I don't have proof and no one believes me I believe in myself







.

(not that it matters anyways)


----------



## Nemessss

so u can't buy them???? paper launch only?


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Wahhh I can't find either of my posts where I said I thought the 980 was going to be 550$. It's okay even if I don't have proof and no one believes me I believe in myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> (not that it matters anyways)


I want to believe.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> [
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file
> Go to the page, click submit
> Reload page
> Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99
> 
> Enjoy


Mother of god it worked


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I][/I]
> Add to Cart
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file
> Go to the page, click submit
> Reload page
> Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99
> 
> Enjoy


Genius! +rep

it works!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I][/I]
> Add to Cart
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file
> Go to the page, click submit
> Reload page
> Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99
> 
> Enjoy


Any chance you can grab us the same code for EVGA GTX 980 (reference) for $549?


----------



## No Hands 55

well if anyone knows what company or any way to find a ref 970 PLZZZZ let me know. i want to buy asap

EDIT: im really hoping to find a ref 970 with a front and back plate like the 980 pics here

http://videocardz.com/52399/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-pictured-up-close-first-look-at-reference-geforce-gtx-970


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 1634 unread posts?
> Nope.
> 
> Not reading those pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about 200 posts out last night, now there's 150+ more pages to read.
> How the hell did the view count get to 125546? (as of posting).


Summary of this thread so far is that it makes 290, 290x, 780, titan, 780 ti irrelevant and then you have two sides who argue if that's true or not.


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> Any chance you can grab us the same code for EVGA GTX 980 (reference) for $549?


That card is OOS, or at least amazon says it will ship in 2-5 weeks.


----------



## ad hoc

That worked. Very nice!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> That card is OOS, or at least amazon says it will ship in 2-5 weeks.


Does it allow to add to cart at least to claim a backorder?

If not, any other EVGA GTX980 variants (preferably reference)?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I][/I]
> Add to Cart
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file
> Go to the page, click submit
> Reload page
> Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks! Worked great! Be sure to wrap it in html brackets as well.


----------



## sorun

Is their no reference 970? Ordered the EVGA super clocked model, but it doesn't match my color scheme one bit.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I][/I]
> Add to Cart
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file
> Go to the page, click submit
> Reload page
> Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99
> 
> Enjoy


Here's a download link to the HTML file, so people don't have to bother making the file themselves. Just open it.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file Go to the page, click submit Reload page Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99 Enjoy


 Any reason it says ACX 1.0 instead of 2.0?


Code:


Copy the above into a blank .html file
Go to the page, click submit
Reload page
Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99

Enjoy [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Any reason it says ACX 1.0 instead of 2.0?


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> Any chance you can grab us the same code for EVGA GTX 980 (reference) for $549?


Got 2 on my shopping cart...reports as out of stock at this moment...2 to 5 weeks..


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Thanks! Worked great! Be sure to wrap it in html brackets as well.


FFFF, should I just order the ACX now or try and beat the crowd for a Gaming


----------



## davea50

Only 13 more 970 ACX SC in stop since I posted the link, Probably will be gone in 5 minutes.

11 now.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> FFFF, should I just order the ACX now or try and beat the crowd for a Gaming


I recommend EVGA, but everyone has a favorite brand.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Only 13 more 970 ACX SC in stop since I posted the link, Probably will be gone in 5 minutes.
> 
> 11 now.


9 Now. Good thing you said that, or I might have waited too long, lol.


----------



## sorun

Order the 970 now and cancel it later when the cards launch if theres something else you want. Amazon doesn't charge till the product ships, so you should be good for the next few hours.


----------



## rv8000

Couldn't resist. I'll probably have another card in a month or two anyways









Now to get rid of this 290 vapor-x


----------



## Romir

$329.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0972-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0972-KR
$339.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0974-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0974-KR
$549.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2980-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2980-KR


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romir*
> 
> $329.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0972-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0972-KR
> $339.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0974-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0974-KR
> $549.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2980-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2980-KR


wait whats the difference between those 970s besides the price?


----------



## subyman

Picked up one 970 for now to see how I like it compared to my 780 then I'll probably order another for SLI in a week or so once this dies down. Then he wait begins for a g-sync 4k monitor...


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> wait whats the difference between those 970s besides the price?


SC is overclocked from the factory. Not really that big of a deal. Maybe they are cherry picked? Doubt it for only $10 more though.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Will there be reference designs for the Nvidia GTX 970? So far I've only seen third-party designs.


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> wait whats the difference between those 970s besides the price?


One is the superclocked version.


----------



## Nickyvida

Disappointing to see that Maxwell barely beats Kepler by about 10-30%

Looks like im going towards 20nm Titan then.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I][/I]
> Add to Cart
> 
> Copy the above into a blank .html file
> Go to the page, click submit
> Reload page
> Hit continue to add the EVGA 970 ACX SC to your cart for $339.99
> 
> Enjoy


Take all of my +reps!

3 more when I ordered, now 2 presumably.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Order the 970 now and cancel it later when the cards launch if theres something else you want. Amazon doesn't charge till the product ships, so you should be good for the next few hours.


Yeah, I'll probably stay up just to see if there is a better card, but I doubt there will be a better 970. The FTW edition looks appealing, though.

EVGA SC sold out!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> wait whats the difference between those 970s besides the price?


One is the Superclocked version. For $10 more, it's not a bad price. It is sold out on Amazon now, though.


----------



## Yor_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Any reason it says ACX 1.0 instead of 2.0?


Anybody knows?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Will there be reference designs for the Nvidia GTX 970? So far I've only seen third-party designs.


Everything points to there being no reference cards upon release. All 970's on release appear to be aftermarket.


----------



## Redwoodz

The reviews I peeked at all compare 835MHz base clock 780Ti. Looks like overclocking on air 980 is around 1350MHz. Anyone see max overclock vs max overclock? I have a feeling they will be pretty close.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Will there be reference designs for the Nvidia GTX 970? So far I've only seen third-party designs.


I've heard only OEMs will be getting reference designs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yeah, I'll probably stay up just to see if there is a better card, but I doubt there will be a better 970. The FTW edition looks appealing, though.
> 
> EVGA SC sold out!


Whoa, I logged back on right in time then.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> Anybody knows?


Amazon typo?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Everything points to there being no reference cards upon release. All 970's on release appear to be aftermarket.


That's a damn shame. Might push me to get 980 SLI instead.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I've heard only OEMs will be getting reference designs.
> Whoa, I logged back on right in time then.


Nice! The official Amazon listing (in cart) has it's status as "Usually ships in 2 to 5 weeks".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Amazon typo?


Looks like it may be just a typo. The card looks identical to the TPU review card, at least from what I can tell from the cart image.


----------



## sorun

OH haha I didn't see the SC part. Thanks guys.


----------



## staryoshi

The 980 came in where I expected at $550, but the 970 surprised me. I had that one pegged at $400. At $330 it's quite a nice package. I really should resist the urge and wait for big Maxwell or a GM204 revision, but we'll see. (I'm also curious to see if amd has an answer besides price cuts any time soon)


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That's a damn shame. Might push me to get 980 SLI instead.


Same here. Once I get my credit limit back from a previous refund i'm dropping my money on the 980. The reference card is just that sexy.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Same here. Once I get my credit limit back from a previous refund i'm dropping my money on the 980. The reference card is just that sexy.


I just can't justify purchasing third-party GPUs that vent the air inside the case. I want reference!!!


----------



## No Hands 55

anyway to find a trick like that for newegg?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I just can't justify purchasing third-party GPUs that vent the air inside the case. I want reference!!!


me too! ref 970! im worried there wont be any though


----------



## frag06

Only six EVGA 970's (non SC) left in stock! Get them now if you want one!

Update: Four left in stock!

Update 2: One left in stock!

Update 3: For some reason it is only listed as in stock now. Maybe the updated the listing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Not sure if its the bear talking or this thread but im itching to grab one of these 970s.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Not sure if its the bear talking or this thread but im itching to grab one of these 970s.


Grab the superclocked model while you can


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> SC is overclocked from the factory. Not really that big of a deal. Maybe they are cherry picked? Doubt it for only $10 more though.


Prior to buying my 780Ti Classified, I swore by buying the highest bin I could afford to reduce the possibility of getting a lemon. When I received my first 780Ti Classified, I learnt first-hand that EVGA doesn't ensure any sort of overclocking beyond boost clock. How do I know this? My card could not hit 13mhz above boost clock, yet it still made it through testing for retail release. I talked to Jacob about this briefly via PM, and he was happy to switch out my card for me if I wanted (super generous), but he did not dispute the situation I was in. He certainly didn't say 'actually, we test higher than boost clock so idk how that card made it to retail release'. It's pretty clear to me that testing includes boost frequency only, per SKU.

The SC variant will only guarantee that it will hit it's boost frequency. After that point, the rest is totally random.

In my personal opinion, the SC is not worth it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Not sure if its the bear talking or this thread but im itching to grab one of these 970s.


Do et, let your love of GPU's overcome your sensibility (mainly your wallet like me







).


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Not sure if its the bear talking or this thread but im itching to grab one of these 970s.


Talking bears are not to be trusted in GPU affairs.


----------



## hollowtek

Grabbed 1 while there was still 6 left lol.


----------



## Killa Cam

exciting times for people who want to jump on these. im still satisfied with my 780's i got on launch so i can't wait to see some of you drop a deal in the marketplace (







) so i can pick up a third. my only regret was going reference


----------



## steve210

ill be getting my EVGA GTX 970 ACX Tuesday next week sweet i can wait


----------



## Xel_Naga

Can some one please do the add to cart trick for this one?
its the 980 GTX refernce Superclocked
04G-P4-2982-KR amazon

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FEVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR%2Fdp%2FB00NI5DA2E&ei=dcwbVK6lOJW-ggS3v4DwCA&usg=AFQjCNENQsuBi4A9t_Fyiu0rcuCFd-arAw&sig2=xYGofpB4ByJrGzgisK18dw&bvm=bv.75774317,d.eXY&cad=rja


----------



## waylo88

980 shows as in stock, 970 regular shows as temporarily unavailable, and the 970 SC shows as a 2-5 week wait. Guess I'll wait for the other 970's to show up at 3AM.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Prior to buying my 780Ti Classified, I swore by buying the highest bin I could afford to reduce the possibility of getting a lemon. When I received my first 780Ti Classified, I learnt first-hand that EVGA doesn't ensure any sort of overclocking beyond boost clock. How do I know this? My card could not hit 13mhz above boost clock, yet it still made it through testing for retail release. I talked to Jacob about this briefly via PM, and he was happy to switch out my card for me if I wanted (super generous), but he did not dispute the situation I was in. He certainly didn't say 'actually, we test higher than boost clock so idk how that card made it to retail release'. It's pretty clear to me that testing includes boost frequency only, per SKU.
> 
> The SC variant will only guarantee that it will hit it's boost frequency. After that point, the rest is totally random.
> 
> In my personal opinion, the SC is not worth it.


None are really guaranteed to OC. As the SC was only $10, it was a sort of a 'why not' buy.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Talking bears are not to be trusted in GPU affairs.


Considering I spelled beers bears, I think I should hit the sack before I end up ordering 5 of these. lol


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

My rig screams excitement but my wallet bleeds pain


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Considering I spelled beers bears, I think I should hit the sack before I end up ordering 5 of these. lol


Either that or share the wealth







(& I know beer was intended







)


----------



## sorun

30mins till the expected 3:01 ET launch. Hopefully its true and we can see what they have to offer.


----------



## frag06

Both EVGA 970's are now sold out!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> My rig screams excitement but my wallet bleeds pain


How did you get a Sunday delivery date? Prime two day for me was Monday. I used Saturday delivery instead for $8.99.

Nice on the two 980's!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*
> 
> My rig screams excitement but my wallet bleeds pain


get 1 day shipping for $7.99 instead! I did so im getting mine on Saturday!







I have two coming in too!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Either that or share the wealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (& I know beer was intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My paycheck came in on the same day new GPUs are being released and I have a high amount of ale in my veins......Wife stabs me in 3....2.....1


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> get 1 day shipping for $7.99 instead! I did so im getting mine on Saturday!


I will be out all day on Saturday so won't be home to pickup my expensive package. No way I'm leaving that out on my door step even for a few minutes!


----------



## Eriksrocks

Bailed on my 2x 970 ACX SC order and I think I'll be going with the EVGA 980 SC for now, unless reference 970s show up at 3am. I'm already not a huge fan of open-air coolers, and especially putting 2 in SLI wouldn't be worth it IMO. Thoughts?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Haha, I fell asleep for around 3 hours and woke up during the event, still on time to watch important stuff from the Maxwell presentation, but the forum, impossible to catch up. When I left, the thread had around 770 posts, when I came back it was at more than double that at 1600+ posts.


That's insane haha!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> MS detailing new stuff about DX12 as a part of the GTX 980 launch:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513937/anand-microsoft-details-direct3d-11-3-12-new-rendering-features
> $329 GTX 970 happened.


Good lord, I saw various 970 reviews and a 970 G1 Gaming review, an absolute massacre!
Definitely getting a 970 as soon as it arrives.


----------



## crustybooger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> How did you get a Sunday delivery date? Prime two day for me was Monday. I used Saturday delivery instead for $8.99.
> 
> Nice on the two 980's!


amazon has sunday delivery to some cities thru the post office.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Bailed on my 2x 970 ACX SC order and I think I'll be going with the EVGA 980 SC for now, unless reference 970s show up at 3am. I'm already not a huge fan of open-air coolers, and especially putting 2 in SLI wouldn't be worth it IMO. Thoughts?


Depends on your case mostly. If you have a roomy case with good airflow, getting reference wouldn't be a must.


----------



## dafour

Yes finally getting rid of this heater!


----------



## davea50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Can some one please do the add to cart trick for this one?
> its the 980 GTX refernce Superclocked
> 04G-P4-2982-KR amazon
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FEVGA-GTX980-Graphics-Cards-04G-P4-2982-KR%2Fdp%2FB00NI5DA2E&ei=dcwbVK6lOJW-ggS3v4DwCA&usg=AFQjCNENQsuBi4A9t_Fyiu0rcuCFd-arAw&sig2=xYGofpB4ByJrGzgisK18dw&bvm=bv.75774317,d.eXY&cad=rja


The 980 SC is out of stock


----------



## sorun

Watch for the SC model, i'm about to cancel my order in favor of a reference 980 or 970 if possible.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's insane haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, I saw various 970 reviews and a 970 G1 Gaming review, an absolute massacre!
> Definitely getting a 970 as soon as it arrives.


Digital Trends said 3 AM EST.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crustybooger*
> 
> amazon has sunday delivery to some cities thru the post office.


Ah, I see.


----------



## revro

hmm 25% increase compared to 780, nice. but lets not be naive, in 3-6months they will release 980ti which will remain for another year and something as top of the line
its a pattern with nvidia

hmm 970 performs like 780ti a costs 300?
ou and yeah titan black is being smoked by 970 hehe


----------



## Xel_Naga

Do we think there will be an EVGA Superclocked Signature 980 at launch? or do we think the Superclocked will be the top reference card?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Watch for the SC model, i'm about to cancel my order in favor of a reference 980 or 970 if possible.


May not be a reference 970 released today. 980 would be nice, but for an extra few FPS, the 980 really isn't worth an extra $200, IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Do we think there will be an EVGA Superclocked Signature 980 at launch? or do we think the Superclocked will be the top reference card?


Not sure. Have only seen a SC and a non SC. FTW edition was reviewed, but haven't seen it up for sale yet.

Cards are supposed to go up at 3 AM, so check out Amazon in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Must be nice to be able to get to the order screens. I cannot even find the EVGA 980 on Amazon's website.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok The Lower TDP, overclockabilty, and $330 price tag did it for me. A 970 I will buy. I'm sure with how games low spec are now. It will last a LONG time


----------



## twitchyzero

meh, GK104 was still more impressive coming off the heel of GTX 580. Power efficiency is nice but still takes a backseat to brute performance in my books.
I want to see what Big Maxwell on 20nm will give us

I have to admit the overclocking potential is off the charts. Did I read that right? Cards boosting 1.5GHz with OC (PCPer says boost clock is 1450..that should translate to 1500 in real world results?)

$330 for the 970 is great value....kudos on nV for not setting it at $399+. Wih the 970 pricing, who in their right mind would buy a 980?? It should've never exceeded the $499 point...esp for a few more FPS

Any word on the voltage? I think i read 1.9V? Any unlocked voltage?


----------



## davea50

$329.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0972-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0972-KR
$339.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0974-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0974-KR
$549.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2980-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2980-KR
$569.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2982-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2982-KR

Current links to EVGA Cards. Currently only 980 non-SC is in stock. 970 is OoS, 970 SC and 980 SC ship in 2-5 weeks.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> May not be a reference 970 released today. 980 would be nice, but for an extra few FPS, the 980 really isn't worth an extra $200, IMO.


in some reviews im seeing the 970 get 48 fps and the 980 get 60 fps ... add that im running 2560x1600 I dont know if the 970 is the card for me.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> $329.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0972-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0972-KR
> $339.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0974-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0974-KR
> $549.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2980-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2980-KR
> $569.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2982-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2982-KR
> 
> Current links to EVGA Cards. Currently only 980 non-SC is in stock. 970 is OoS, 970 SC and 980 SC ship in 2-5 weeks.


Thanks man you're really helping everyone out here.

Now my only concern with the 970 is most reviews are pointing out that its the loudest 970 atm.


----------



## Nemessss

$569.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2982-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2982-KR

is shipping on europe?


----------



## Eriksrocks

Interesting... ugh but I want EVGA goddamnit.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/24.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/24.html


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> May not be a reference 970 released today. 980 would be nice, but for an extra few FPS, the 980 really isn't worth an extra $200, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> in some reviews im seeing the 970 get 48 fps and the 980 get 60 fps ... add that im running 2560x1600 I dont know if the 970 is the card for me.
Click to expand...

For a $100 more than the 980 you could get 970 SLI and get 90 fps.


----------



## MattGordon

Holy crap... both of these cards are powerhouses.

Time to sell my 760.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Interesting... ugh but I want EVGA goddamnit.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/24.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/24.html


That Asus model looks much better for me and has a better color scheme imo.


----------



## brandon6199

So... here's the ultimate question.

I'm building an X99 rig with a i7-5820k within the next month or so and planning on using it with an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q for 1440p gaming at 144hz.

Do I,

A. Pick up one GTX 980
B. Pick up two GTX 970's and run them in SLI

Obviously the two GTX 970's in SLI would yield higher performance, however, are there any issues with SLI and Gysnc? If not, I'm totally just getting two GTX 970's and running them in SLI.


----------



## norilink

can two of 980's in SLI powered by AX760 power supply without any issues?


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> For a $100 more than the 980 you could get 970 SLI and get 90 fps.


if only the performance increase with SLI worked on every game


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> in some reviews im seeing the 970 get 48 fps and the 980 get 60 fps ... add that im running 2560x1600 I dont know if the 970 is the card for me.


Probably not if you're using 1440p. A 980 would probably be better.

Two 970's, though, would most likely give you great performance at 1440p, assuming you don't have any SLI issues.


----------



## sew333

Can somebody give me some trustful links of 980 review?

And second question. How long to wait when Asus Strix 980 will be in shop offert?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not seeing any Classified info which is surprising.

...Maybe Maxwel scales so well without voltage there really isn't any need for one lol.

I doubt that a little though


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Probably not if you're using 1440p. A 980 would probably be better.
> 
> Two 970's, though, would most likely give you great performance at 1440p, assuming you don't have any SLI issues.


using the Dell 3011U 1600p. I found with my 580s not every game gained FPS with SLI


----------



## brandon6199

Can't decide on either a single GTX 980, or two GTX 970's in SLI... someone help me decide lol


----------



## DrexelDragon

So I just woke back up.. Did they go on sale officially yet?


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> So I just woke back up.. Did they go on sale officially yet?


Not officially, but most of them are already gone due to some clever tricks with Amazon...

Here's the only blower 970 I can find. It's PNY. Not reference, but a blower (unfortunately currently OoS):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add.html?&ASIN.1=B00NH5ZNWA&Quantity.1=1


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norilink*
> 
> can two of 980's in SLI powered by AX760 power supply without any issues?


Considering my AX750 is powering two 780s with 250W TDP each, I'd say yes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can somebody give me some trustful links of 980 review?
> 
> And second question. How long to wait when Asus Strix 980 will be in shop offert?


Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 / 980 Reviews

GTX 980: IGN Review > http://in.ign.com/nvidia-gtx-980/649...gtx-980-review

GTX 980 : Techpowerup > http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/N...Force_GTX_980/

GTX 980 : HardOCP > http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/...w#.VBuXfvldWsk

GTX 980 : Anandtech > http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/n...gtx-980-review

GTX 980 : HardwareCanucks > http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...ce-review.html

GTX 980 : Hexus > http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphi...-28nm-maxwell/

GTX 980 : eTeknix > http://www.eteknix.com/nvidia-geforc...s-card-review/

GTX 980 : LANOC > http://lanoc.org/review/video-cards/6939-nvidia-gtx-980

GTX 980 : Bit-tech > http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/gra...x-980-review/1

GTX 980 : Kitguru > http://www.kitguru.net/components/gr...tx-980-review/

GTX 980 : MaximumPC > http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_gefo...w2014?page=0,0

GTX 980 + 970 : TechReport > http://techreport.com/review/27067/n...cards-reviewed

GTX 980 + 970 : Guru3D > http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages...-review,1.html

GTX 980 + 970 : PC Perspective > http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphic...and-Efficiency

GTX 970 : Kitguru > http://www.kitguru.net/components/gr...ing-4g-review/


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Wow from reading the reivews,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> So... here's the ultimate question.
> 
> I'm building an X99 rig with a i7-5820k within the next month or so and planning on using it with an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q for 1440p gaming at 144hz.
> 
> Do I,
> 
> A. Pick up one GTX 980
> B. Pick up two GTX 970's and run them in SLI
> 
> Obviously the two GTX 970's in SLI would yield higher performance, however, are there any issues with SLI and Gysnc? If not, I'm totally just getting two GTX 970's and running them in SLI.


I am pretty much in the same boat, [email protected] but been trying to sang a used 4930k at a good price for a new x79 board that I got dirt cheap over 2 months ago. The price that they are asking for the 970 is a steal. it reminds me of when I bought my 570 over the 580.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> So I just woke back up.. Did they go on sale officially yet?


They are supposed to be listed at 3 AM.


----------



## kakik09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Can't decide on either a single GTX 980, or two GTX 970's in SLI... someone help me decide lol


I advise you to go 980 if you're buying at launch. SLI drivers still need to be ironed out for these cards. Actually, single configs are always my 1st recommendation against dual graphics card configs in general because of possible driver issues.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can somebody give me some trustful links of 980 review?
> 
> And second question. *How long to wait when Asus Strix 980 will be in shop offert?*


980 is a reference launch as far as we know, i'd say around 3 weeks or more.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Not officially, but most of them are already gone due to some clever tricks with Amazon...
> 
> Here's the only blower 970 I can find. It's PNY. Not reference, but a blower (unfortunately currently OoS):
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aws/cart/add.html?&ASIN.1=B00NH5ZNWA&Quantity.1=1


Yeah I just used the links to buy 2 980s.. Still hoping at 3 AM EST they are restocked or something


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davea50*
> 
> $329.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0972-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0972-KR
> $339.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI, DP SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-0974-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-0974-KR
> $549.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2980-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2980-KR
> $569.99 - EVGA EVGA GTX980 Superclocked 4GB GDDR5 256bit, DVI-I, DP x 3, HDMI, SLI Ready Graphics Card (04G-P4-2982-KR) Graphics Cards 04G-P4-2982-KR
> 
> Current links to EVGA Cards. Currently only 980 non-SC is in stock. 970 is OoS, 970 SC and 980 SC ship in 2-5 weeks.


You are a lifesaver. Bought myself a nice new 980 with Saturday delivery. Now to just wait for my order to be confirmed.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> I advise you to go 980 if you're buying at launch. SLI drivers still need to be ironed out for these cards. Actually, single configs are always my 1st recommendation against dual graphics card configs in general because of possible driver issues.


Or get a 970 and pick up another around Black Friday.


----------



## djriful

Maybe GTX TITAN II would be $750.


----------



## sew333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 / 980 Reviews
> 
> GTX 980: IGN Review > http://in.ign.com/nvidia-gtx-980/649...gtx-980-review
> 
> GTX 980 : Techpowerup > http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/N...Force_GTX_980/
> 
> GTX 980 : HardOCP > http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/...w#.VBuXfvldWsk
> 
> GTX 980 : Anandtech > http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/n...gtx-980-review
> 
> GTX 980 : HardwareCanucks > http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...ce-review.html
> 
> GTX 980 : Hexus > http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphi...-28nm-maxwell/
> 
> GTX 980 : eTeknix > http://www.eteknix.com/nvidia-geforc...s-card-review/
> 
> GTX 980 : LANOC > http://lanoc.org/review/video-cards/6939-nvidia-gtx-980
> 
> GTX 980 : Bit-tech > http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/gra...x-980-review/1
> 
> GTX 980 : Kitguru > http://www.kitguru.net/components/gr...tx-980-review/
> 
> GTX 980 : MaximumPC > http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_gefo...w2014?page=0,0
> 
> GTX 980 + 970 : TechReport > http://techreport.com/review/27067/n...cards-reviewed
> 
> GTX 980 + 970 : Guru3D > http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages...-review,1.html
> 
> GTX 980 + 970 : PC Perspective > http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphic...and-Efficiency
> 
> GTX 970 : Kitguru > http://www.kitguru.net/components/gr...ing-4g-review/


Links not working. Is any rumors when Asus 980 Strix will be available ?


----------



## Bluemustang

Cmonnnn still nothin on the egg.....im dyin here!


----------



## Eriksrocks

Amazon pages are live now, but search results haven't updated.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I really should resist the urge and wait for big Maxwell or a GM204 revision, but we'll see.


I'm thinking 2x big Maxwell plus the consumer Oculus Rift with Maxwell's VR SLI (depending on how well that actually works) is where it's going to be at for me. I'm hoping the consumer version of the Rift is 4K, cause 2K just does not cut it. Visible subpixels is blegh.


----------



## sorun

Cards are up use "Gtx 980" with quotes on amazon.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Cards are up use "Gtx 980" with quotes on amazon.


Most GTX 970's are out of stock on Amazon.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> So I just woke back up.. Did they go on sale officially yet?


Was looking for you earlier. Somebody got a way to order it using some kind of a code. I got two 980s ordered and they're arriving this Saturday. This was around 9:20 PM PST


----------



## rv8000

Wow, whats the deal with the MSI and ASUS cards being OOS without having any access to them for the trick earlier. I can't imagine my f5 skills are that slow to even see theyre in stock at least...


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Most GTX 970's are out of stock on Amazon.


That what it always says with items that are just put up. I placed a order on 2 STRIX models since my credit refund didnt get here in time for the 980


----------



## Eriksrocks

EVGA 970 blowers, but OoS:
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GDDR5-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1970-KR/dp/B00NI45AMS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110249&sr=8-6&keywords=%22gtx+970%22
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1972-KR/dp/B00NI45AUU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110249&sr=8-11&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


----------



## No Hands 55

still nothing on newegg :/ cmon ref 970!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> EVGA 970 blowers, but OoS:
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GDDR5-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1970-KR/dp/B00NI45AMS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110249&sr=8-6&keywords=%22gtx+970%22
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1972-KR/dp/B00NI45AUU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110249&sr=8-11&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


ewww.... no ref design cooler


----------



## adamski07

20 in stock EVGA GTX 980 (non-sc) http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GTX980-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-2980-KR/dp/B00NI5NCRW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110305&sr=8-2&keywords=%22GTX+980%22


----------



## IronWill1991

Anything on Newegg or Tigerdirect?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> That what it always says with items that are just put up. I placed a order on 2 STRIX models since my credit refund didnt get here in time for the 980


Did you get confirmation of shipping if you did select a saturday delivery? Just curious, if thats the case Im gonna grab a gaming.


----------



## Bluemustang

Damn up on amazon but not the egg? Sucks im gonna have to go to sleep and miss them.

Though damn the gigabyte custom windforce is up on amazon (though outa stock) for $630. Sheesh wasnt expecting that high of a premium.

Think its really worth it with OCing in mind? 8 VRM phases vs 5 on ref and 2 8 pins vs 2 6 pins, hefty difference there. (im using AIO water cooling on them)


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Did you get confirmation of shipping if you did select a saturday delivery? Just curious, if thats the case Im gonna grab a gaming.


No theres no such option for Hawaii. Only 2 day shipping which ends up coming on monday.


----------



## Mad Pistol

GTX 980 is the new 8800 GTX. Nvidia has finally done it again. They are so far out in front in terms of efficiency that AMD is going to have to do a complete redesign of their GPU architecture to even hope to compete at this level of power/perf.

I wasn't expecting to be impressed by this release by Nvidia, but dude... Maxwell is epic. Lower power consumption than a GTX 680 while delivering the same performance as an overclocked GTX 780 Ti, all on the same 28nm node that has been around for 3 or 4 years now. That's just.... wow.

I think I agree with TPU's conclusion here. Maxwell is going to be a big problem for AMD. I try to be impartial on issues like this, but it's very difficult to try and say something that AMD has going for them at the moment. Kepler was already very good for gaming performance, and Nvidia just made Kepler 100% obsolete in one fail swoop. Damn.


----------



## Nemessss

can i buy them in europe?


----------



## happyrichie

im quite impressed, very good improvement in energy efficiency, seems to be a total overkill for 1200p gaming which is good but at 4k and high levels of aa it seems very close to 290x in fps. now just 1 question, when is the 2880 core version being released? seems a bit backwards to release a top end card with less cores than its predecessor.


----------



## frag06

Looks like the EVGA 970's aren't ACX 2.0.


----------



## hollowtek

gigabyte 970 amazon

msi 970


----------



## Nickyvida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm thinking 2x big Maxwell plus the consumer Oculus Rift with Maxwell's VR SLI (depending on how well that actually works) is where it's going to be at for me. I'm hoping the consumer version of the Rift is 4K, cause 2K just does not cut it. Visible subpixels is blegh.


Will big maxwell come with non reference coolers? I'd imagine since the Titan only seemed to come with reference coolers, that should be the same case for Titan II as well?


----------



## waylo88

How the hell were they all instantly OOS? I figured the EVGA ones would be with everyone ordering on cached links, but all the others? Really? They were gone right as they went up.

I'm tempted to order one that says temporarily OOS and see how long that takes.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> im quite impressed, very good improvement in energy efficiency, seems to be a total overkill for 1200p gaming which is good but at 4k and high levels of aa it seems very close to 290x in fps. now just 1 question, when is the 2880 core version being released? seems a bit backwards to release a top end card with less cores than its predecessor.


Kepler cores =/= Maxwell cores

That's basically why.


----------



## subyman

Gigabyte went really quick. Looks like its a waiting game for those that didn't get in on the tricks.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> How the hell were they all instantly OOS? I figured the EVGA ones would be with everyone ordering on cached links, but all the others? Really? They were gone right as they went up.
> 
> I'm tempted to order one that says temporarily OOS and see how long that takes.


Most of them said "more on the way" before they went out of stock.


----------



## svenge

EVGA has updated their site to show the 900-series cards.


----------



## Remij

Usually ships within 2-4 weeks..... really?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> EVGA 970 blowers, but OoS:
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GDDR5-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1970-KR/dp/B00NI45AMS/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110249&sr=8-6&keywords=%22gtx+970%22
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1972-KR/dp/B00NI45AUU/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1411110249&sr=8-11&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> EVGA has updated their site to show the 900-series cards.


so hyper duper bummed no 970 ref cooler


----------



## DrexelDragon

Newegg wake up


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> EVGA has updated their site to show the 900-series cards.


ACX 2.0 cards on their site, but not Amazon.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Most of them said "more on the way" before they went out of stock.


I refreshed multiple times leading up to 3AM, and as soon as they went live they just said "temporarily OOS". They never even showed any in-stock.


----------



## KenjiS

So how much out of pocket to sell both my GTX 770s (Both under a year old) and get a GTX 980







I was thinking...$250 for each would be fair? Or am i thinking too high...

The 980 looks like the perfect card for me


----------



## sew333

So from what i see performance of Gtx 980 is faster even 10 fps than 780 Ti ?


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> EVGA has updated their site to show the 900-series cards.


Seems like the 970 isn't getting the Titan cooler







Boo EVGA








Looks like 980 is the go to card when holiday and tax season arrives.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Seriously Newegg? You're joking right?


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Wonder when the 980's will show up in stores here in Europe

Can't wait to update my 7870's


----------



## IronWill1991

If nothing is showing up on Newegg or Tigerdirect in 30 minutes, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Sooooo 2x EVGA 970 blowers or 1x EVGA 980 reference? **** DECISIONS


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Wow


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Seems like the 970 isn't getting the Titan cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 980 is the go to card when holiday and tax season arrives.


same here, super bummed


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> How the hell were they all instantly OOS? I figured the EVGA ones would be with everyone ordering on cached links, but all the others? Really? They were gone right as they went up.
> 
> I'm tempted to order one that says temporarily OOS and see how long that takes.


I'm currently doing that. Now I can sleep and if it doesn't ship anytime soon i'm calling it quits and waiting for other cards to drop price.

I can't believe I did it, but the hype got to me. Sli 980s...


----------



## subyman

780 ref cooler fit the 970?


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm scrapping my original plans of going 970 SLI and will instead pick up a GTX 750 Ti and wait for the full-fledged GM200 release(s).


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I refreshed multiple times leading up to 3AM, and as soon as they went live they just said "temporarily OOS". They never even showed any in-stock.


Others may have figured out the trick we used for the EVGA cards, but used it for the other cards.


----------



## Tesana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Wonder when the 980's will show up in stores here in Europe
> 
> Can't wait to update my 7870's


on overclockers.co.uk now


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone any ideas of which 980s will fit the kraken g10? Hopefully the windforce G1


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow


It was over 300 members and 300 guests earlier.


----------



## Remij

If something is in stock, why the hell would it take 2-4 weeks to ship?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Looks like the EVGA 970's aren't ACX 2.0.


There's at least 4 models that do have ACX 2.0 according to EVGA's website.

04G-P4-2972-KR (ACX 2.0)
04G-P4-0974-KR (SC ACX 2.0)
04G-P4-2975-KR (SSC ACX 2.0)
04G-P4-2978-KR (FTW ACX 2.0)


----------



## Eriksrocks

Looks like the ACX 2.0 cards on EVGA's website are all out of stock. Perhaps they are coming in a few weeks or months and weren't ready for manufacture for launch? Cause they have ACX 1.0 versions in stock right now, too...


----------



## Silent Scone

Just heard there isn't any Classified products on the roadmap, maybe at Christmas.


----------



## B-rock

All 970/980's are sold out/delayed on Amazon


----------



## IronWill1991

Newegg is sleeping.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tesana*
> 
> on overclockers.co.uk now


Cool cool preferably Belgian or Dutch shop


----------



## ref

Ugh, Canadian price for 980 is 629.99 for reference...

Is that normal?

Kinda wanna wait and see what NewEgg has before I go with NCIX...


----------



## Askepios

Couldn't find it in the search, but just once, when I checked the main desktop graphics card page, it shows the 970 and 980. I'm not sure what else was there. I just jumped. But it doesn't seem to be showing them now. Not sure where they went. But wheeeee.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Newegg is live but price gouging. LOL


----------



## Olivon

*Hardware.fr Review*



















Kudos nVidia, great work


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Newegg is sleeping.


The politically-correct term would be _incubating_...


----------



## MURDoctrine

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068

Only 980 I saw on newegg. I've ordered one.









The one I ordered is the superclocked so it was the same price as amazon atleast according to their specs page and serial.


----------



## waylo88

Welp, guess I'll just wait and hope Amazon restocks them in the next couple days. Pretty bummed right now though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm waiting for EK to officially state what 970's would have a water-block. I don't want to jump and buy a GPU that wouldn't be supported.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Newegg is live but price gouging. LOL


Where? I see none


----------



## IronWill1991

Bah, there's one for $350 on Newegg. I'm still waiting one for $330. I'm on tight budget.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Where? I see none


http://www.newegg.com/Video-Cards-Video-Devices/Category/ID-38


----------



## djriful

I have a feeling all those new features are actually exclusive to Maxwell. I updated my driver, no DSR, whatsoever. I feel you bros with Kepler cards.


----------



## traxtech

EVGA showing Classified on their site
- 1405 boost clock 
http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Ugh, Canadian price for 980 is 629.99 for reference...
> 
> Is that normal?
> 
> Kinda wanna wait and see what NewEgg has before I go with NCIX...


Same normally price in $ = price €

Found a shop in Belgium that has an Asus gtx 980 listed @ 679,99 Euro uum what!

http://www.tones.be/product/gtx980-4gd5-4gb-gddr5


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have a feeling all those new features are actually exclusive to Maxwell. I updated my driver, no DSR, whatsoever. I feel you bros with Kepler cards.


HardOCP confirmed that was the case in their review.


----------



## IronWill1991

Still nothing on Tigerdirect. I once brought GTX 670 from them.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have a feeling all those new features are actually exclusive to Maxwell. I updated my driver, no DSR, whatsoever. I feel you bros with Kepler cards.


The leaked slides long ago already said the features were exclusive to the 900-series.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I have a feeling all those new features are actually exclusive to Maxwell. I updated my driver, no DSR, whatsoever. I feel you bros with Kepler cards.


From what i read yes

I will wait a bit, im guessing theres going to be a holiday bundle in a month or two with AC Unity/Far Cry 4...Both of which I want... Might sell my 770s for now however, I can live with gaming on my Laptop for the forseeable future....


----------



## subyman

Read in Techpowerup's review on the EVGA ACX 970 that they will be offering a free back plate.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> EVGA showing Classified on their site
> - 1405 boost clock
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


wt* only 1 dp???


----------



## Monte87

What's the chance of micro center having them in store tomorrow?


----------



## Bluemustang

I think im changing my mind and going with 970 SLI windforce G1s instead of 980s. G1 is just so high, the difference for SLI is $1260 vs $740, it just feels too much for what it is and going from my 7970 will still be monumental.

The G1 should allow superb OCing whether 970 or 980 and not be all too far behind the 970s. What ya'll think?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> EVGA showing Classified on their site
> - 1405 boost clock
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


That's one high boostclock.

Also evbot port. So if nothing else we'll at least see voltage control for people who have evbots.


----------



## Wihglah

EVGA SC reference for me.

Prices in the UK are pretty flat.

Anyone checked EK yet?


----------



## Darkpriest667

well newegg is gouging and I couldnt ever get the 980 order page to pull up on Amazon. I'll wait until they restock at Amazon I guess.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Does anyone know what type of voltage controller the 970's use?


----------



## Eriksrocks

Decided to go with a single EVGA 980 SC reference. Potential SLI issues and having two open air coolers right next to each other is not worth the additional price/performance benefit. Also leaves open an option to step up to a 980Ti if that drops quickly, or pick up another 980 down the road to SLI.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Askepios

Micro Center has an ad page up for Maxwell now. The actual product pages just go to a 404 right now, but that should change soon.


----------



## rv8000

Foo, amazon charged me even though they didn't ship yet. Ended up picking up a 970 Gaming on newegg instead of the 970 ACX SC, worth waiting a few days to get here (and cheaper overall).


----------



## eqzitara

Wait a min... I was pretty excited to get a 980 gtx but I compared the two best cards from EVGA.

970 GTX FTW
NVIDIA GTX 970

1664 CUDA Cores

1216 MHz Base Clock

1367 MHz Boost Clock

126GT/s Texture Fill Rate

980 GTX SUPERCLOCKED

1266MHz Base Clock
1367MHz Boost Clock
162GT/s Texture Fill Rate
4096MB GDDR5 Memory
7010MHz Memory Clock
224.3GB/s Memory Bandwidth

SERIOUSLY?! its the same card.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Does anyone know what type of voltage controller the 970's use?


According to TPU's review of the EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 (quite a mouthful!), that particular model is using a Richtek 8802A.

EDIT: Also, the ASUS Strix 970 OC is using the ASP1212, again per TPU's corresponding review.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Does anyone know what type of voltage controller the 970's use?


One or two reviews take a look at them, can't remember off the top of my head but as far as I can remember both the MSI Gaming and ASUS Strix had superior voltage controllers.


----------



## Bluemustang

Ok screw it. I really had my heart set on 2 980s but i just couldnt bring myself to pay $520 more for SLI 980s vs 970s. Placed my order for 2 gigabyte windforce G1 970s









They should still be superb OCers especially with my AIOs.


----------



## No Hands 55

so no 970 reference coolers







WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## IronWill1991

Still nothing on Tigerdirect even though they showed Maxwell ad on the front page.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> According to TPU's review of the EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 (quite a mouthful!), that particular model is using a Richtek 8802A.


Analog controller! Boo EVGA!


----------



## Drakon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> well newegg is gouging and I couldnt ever get the 980 order page to pull up on Amazon. I'll wait until they restock at Amazon I guess.


Neweggs price on the 980's is the list price for them on EVGA's site. If you look its the 04G-P4-2982-KR which is the Super Clock and not the standard 980


----------



## Darkpriest667

Nevermind Amazon wants 60 dollars for sales tax!! NEWEGG IT IS!  980 ordered

I just bought: EVGA 04G-P4-2982-KR GeForce GTX 980 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 G-SYNC Support Video Card
www.newegg.com


----------



## naved777

How slow is R9 290 compared to GTX970 ?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Analog controller! Boo EVGA!


That ain't cool, EVGA. Wonder what the Gigabyte G1 Gaming uses.


----------



## Clocknut

whats with them using two 6 pin connectors over a single 8 pin ones?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Hell of an upgrade for anyone coming from a single GTX 680. It's right on par with where they said it'd be too. Twice the power per watt. Incredible if you ask me. O.O


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> whats with them using two 6 pin connectors over a single 8 pin ones?


Safety net maybe? Because 2x 6 pins might be on seperate rails on some PSUs whereas a single 8 is on one rail, that might not be able to provide enough current

Might be wrong on that of course..but thats what I thought of immediately


----------



## Pandora's Box

ughhh. MUST RESIST URGE TO BUY NEW CARDS


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Worth upgrading from 670 sli? Im looking at the 980. Maybe add another 980 down the line, or just go for 970 sli?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> How slow is R9 290 compared to GTX970 ?


A few percentage points slower at 4K, 10% slower at 1080p.

Who knows what happens when MFAA is available.


----------



## IronWill1991

It appears there are no $330 GTX 970 coming to stock for now. I'm going to bed. I'll get it in the other time.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That ain't cool, EVGA. Wonder what the Gigabyte G1 Gaming uses.


Yep, the fact that the reference card is using an Onsemi digital controller for its VRD. Using something cheap as a Richtek is like a slap to the face to uninformed customers.


----------



## LocutusH

I wonder if my good old 2500k is enough to get everything out of a 970 in 1080p?


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Foo, amazon charged me even though they didn't ship yet. Ended up picking up a 970 Gaming on newegg instead of the 970 ACX SC, worth waiting a few days to get here (and cheaper overall).


That's impossible, it at least has to be in the prepping to ship phase and even then you can get a cancellation in 30mins to a few hours.


----------



## kkit0410

OCed 970 is better than 290x... even close to stock 980


----------



## eqzitara

Does anyone know if the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 version has been released or at later date?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Worth upgrading from 670 sli? Im looking at the 980. Maybe add another 980 down the line, or just go for 970 sli?


From my perspective, Yes, coming from my 770 SLIs I'm pretty much sold on switching back to a single card...even a single 970

But I havn't been happy with SLI, a lot of the games I play simply dont benefit enough from it, the single 970 gives me the same-ish performance in the few cases it does and better performance where I have to run with SLI completely disabled...

Might also go for a 980, if only for the slight safety net...

-edit- On Anandtech they have them on the charts, a single 980 is equal to or better than a 780 SLI setup in most of the tested games from what I saw


----------



## Hukkel

I don't get blown away easily, but this arhcitecture is just amazing and so are the prices.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqzitara*
> 
> Does anyone know if the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 version has been released or at later date?


Nothing's in stock, so it looks like they will be released at a later date.


----------



## hollowtek

hehhhh good thing i cancelled. someone else can have that 970.


----------



## Monte87

Is the price difference worth it for the gigabyte 970 vs the evga 970?


----------



## Nemessss

Custom models for GTX 980 in november


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I wonder if my good old 2500k is enough to get everything out of a 970 in 1080p?


Very much so, in just about every game anything i5-2xxx is plenty fast enough


----------



## hteng

your move AMD.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monte87*
> 
> Is the price difference worth it for the gigabyte 970 vs the evga 970?


MSI Gaming looks to be the best 970 so far.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hteng*
> 
> your move AMD.


I suspect all AMD will do is price drop the 290 and 290X.. Thats probubly all they can do until the 300 series....


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> That's impossible, it at least has to be in the prepping to ship phase and even then you can get a cancellation in 30mins to a few hours.


I'm sleepy and forgot that online statement shows me balance that includes pending payments, silly me


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hteng*
> 
> your move AMD.


Waiting for 390X Housefire Edition as their trump card


----------



## JSTe

Damn, those are some impressive improvements.

Gj Nvidia.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Welp bought the MSI card for the 970 gtx. Go me


----------



## Askepios

Looks like Newegg has an EVGA 970 up for $329 after $10 rebate now.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I suspect all AMD will do is price drop the 290 and 290X.. Thats probubly all they can do until the 300 series....


i honestly think they're pooping in their pants right now.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Lol Evga gimped the ports with the Classified. The 3 DP were good now it's back to the 2 DVI Ugh.


----------



## Nemessss

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/35800-evga-k%7Cngp%7Cn-and-tin-break-a-few-records-with-gtx-980

new record !!!!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Askepios*
> 
> Looks like Newegg has an EVGA 970 up for $329 after $10 rebate now.


Nice.

I think i can still get a good $220 each for my 770s.. Which is what I'm thinking of doing, They're both fairly new, Need a little dusting off but otherwise should serve a new owner for a while









Just makes getting a new GPU easier to swallow..


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Safety net maybe? Because 2x 6 pins might be on seperate rails on some PSUs whereas a single 8 is on one rail, that might not be able to provide enough current
> 
> Might be wrong on that of course..but thats what I thought of immediately


I dont like the dual 6 pin idea, as they introduce additional cables compared to a single 8 pin ones, not very good for windows case modders.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i honestly think they're pooping in their pants right now.


yup

285 was not inspiring confidence.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Waiting for 390X Housefire Edition as their trump card


Don't forget its stock cooler, tentatively code-named "Leafblower"...


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I suspect all AMD will do is price drop the 290 and 290X.. Thats probubly all they can do until the 300 series....


All the 300 series is going to be I suspect is full tonga(2048 shaders) and fiji for the high end atleast. And a rebranded hawaii I have a feeling to fill in the middle spot. Unless AMD wants to release the 300 series much much later down the line.


----------



## ref

I was hell bent on getting SLI 980's, but I really just can't justify the extra 500 bucks.

970's have absolutely insane value.

Ordered 2 MSI Twin Frozr 970's!


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> i honestly think they're pooping in their pants right now.


AMD's competitive analysts would have seen this coming when the 750 Ti dropped. Maybe they didn't expect the $330 GTX 970...

Of course that could be wrong and the engineering teams will be getting some very serious "do-or-die" emails in their inbox tomorrow.


----------



## Someone09

Holy cow. Been away for 12 hours and it´s gone from page 50 to page 240. :O

Anyway, really nice card and I like how NVidia tried to keep them quiet and include a backplate.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Don't forget its stock cooler, tentatively code-named "Leafblower"...


I heard it was codenamed Flammenwerfer


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Lol Evga gimped the ports with the Classified. The 3 DP were good now it's back to the 2 DVI Ugh.


They're just being cheap, using an existing Classified PCB instead of making a real revision, kinda low of them IMO.

Now I see Mask was partially right about them swapping to cheaper SMD components from reference.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I was hell bent on getting SLI 980's, but I really just can't justify the extra 500 bucks.
> 
> 970's have absolutely insane value.
> 
> Ordered 2 MSI Twin Frozr 970's!


You know you what those reference cards in SLI. Just do it bro, join the club.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> AMD's competitive analysts would have seen this coming when the 750 Ti dropped. Maybe they didn't expect the $330 GTX 970...
> 
> Of course that could be wrong and the engineering teams will be getting some very serious "do-or-die" emails in their inbox tomorrow.


One would think that AMD's remaining engineers would have already gotten used to such emails and/or threats of further downsizing, especially considering what has gone on over there for the last several years...


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Don't forget its stock cooler, tentatively code-named "Leafblower"...


Leafblower was just the mid-range. The high-end will be a jet engine.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> I was hell bent on getting SLI 980's, but I really just can't justify the extra 500 bucks.
> 
> 970's have absolutely insane value.
> 
> Ordered 2 MSI Twin Frozr 970's!


I cant remember the last card with this level of value vs performance... 7900 GT maybe?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> MSI Gaming looks to be the best 970 so far.


Hmm i was in a rush to order and i grabbed 2 windforce 970s from the egg. Considering i wont be using the cooling solution of either card the MSI does appear to have the same power delivery (VRMs and etc) as the gigabyte.

Guys think i should cancel my gigabyte order and grab the MSIs instead?


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> You know you what those reference cards in SLI. Just do it bro, join the club.


Don't tempt me you bastard, I have the money for them too.

THAT PRICE TO PERFORMANCE RATIO THOUGH UGHHHHHH.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Don't forget its stock cooler, tentatively code-named "Leafblower"...


Theres always the Powercolor Devil Edition to make things even hotter than the earths mantle


----------



## Attero87

The strix sold out already on the egg??


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> *snip*
> Wow


was up to 750 members + guests around event launch. No ***pening, but close!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm waiting for EK to officially state what 970's would have a water-block. I don't want to jump and buy a GPU that wouldn't be supported.


EVGA and EK have had a bit of a colab going on lately, so expect blocks for anything EVGA related.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Analog controller! Boo EVGA!


Same controller that was on the GTX 680's from EVGA. 5-phase should be plenty for the voltage these little cards will suck up. No doubt it's greenlighted to 1.2Xv anyways








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I cant remember the last card with this level of value vs performance... 7900 GT maybe?


Check the sig.


----------



## Luciferxy

dem, that Gigabyte 980 G1 GAMING when oc'ed easily breach 1500MHz on air







while my Ti's starting to have some artifacts above 1254 MHz


----------



## fleetfeather

EVGA's 970's have sammy chips


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> They're just being cheap, using an existing Classified PCB instead of making a real revision, kinda low of them IMO.
> 
> Now I see Mask was partially right about them swapping to SMD component reference.


Yep. Just sad.


----------



## Alatar




----------



## Bluemustang

Oh well, cant easily cancel my gigabyte 970 newegg order as its in packaging phase. Well when i ever resell the cards in a couple years the gigabyte will hold nice resale value with that cooler, at least.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Ordered the EVGA reference 980 SC for myself and the ACX 2.0 970 SC for a friend, off Newegg. Was gonna get the MSI 970 instead but Gouge-egg gonna gouge.


----------



## sew333

Can somebody answer me? Thx.

How much performance i will gain when i change Asus Gtx 780 Ti DirectCuII OC to Gtx 980 reference? Is any sense? thx


----------



## ladcrooks

Well done nvidia - gotta take my hat off to you









I see gigabyte have already released a windforce version


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can somebody answer me? Thx.
> 
> How much performance i will gain when i change Asus Gtx 780 Ti DirectCuII OC to Gtx 980 reference? Is any sense? thx


From what im seeing the OCd 970s at worst MATCH a 780 Ti... and the OCd 980s are quicker than that....

Depends on your resolution and such, For 1080p I'd say "eh" unless running 120hz, For 1440p+ I'd say its very much worth it


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sew333*
> 
> Can somebody answer me? Thx.
> 
> How much performance i will gain when i change Asus Gtx 780 Ti DirectCuII OC to Gtx 980 reference? Is any sense? thx


It would not make any sense to switch. First page has all the reviews.


----------



## djriful

Can someone back this up? Need more sources! A lot of games or some games now have the option (hardcoded for supersampling) Like GW2 has it.

http://techreport.com/review/27067/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-and-970-graphics-cards-reviewed/4

Quote:


> Sounds good in theory, but I've not had the time to attach a lower-res monitor to my Maxwell cards to try it yet. (The images above come from Nvidia.) I'm sure we'll revisit this feature in more detail later. Nvidia says DSR will begin its life as a Maxwell exclusive, *but the company expects this feature to make its way to some older GeForce cards via driver updates eventually.*


Someone back this up? hopefully I don't need to keep doing the Nvidia monitor custom resolution hack way to force supersampling.


----------



## zinfinion

EVGA Precision X 16 released: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1513947/evga-evga-precision-x-16-released/*

Probably better to put discussion in that thread since this one is moving at hypetrain velocities. CHOO CHOO


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Guys I need some advice,

I'm set on upgrading me 2 HD7870's

I game on 1440p and cards will be watercooled.

Before the cards were released my mind was fully set on the 980 (sli in a month or so).

But the price difference with the 970 is huge.

What to dooo?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> From what im seeing the OCd 970s at worst MATCH a 780 Ti... and the OCd 980s are quicker than that....
> 
> Depends on your resolution and such, For 1080p I'd say "eh" unless running 120hz, For 1440p+ I'd say its very much worth it


Compared to a 928 Mhz ti. Just push the ti higher and watch.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys I need some advice,
> 
> I'm set on upgrading me 2 HD7870's
> 
> I game on 1440p and cards will be watercooled.
> 
> Before the cards were released my mind was fully set on the 980 (sli in a month or so).
> 
> But the price difference with the 970 is huge.
> 
> What to dooo?


If SLi is what you want, 970 is a no brainer.

The value is just too good.


----------



## wtshiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys I need some advice,
> 
> I game on 1440p and cards will be watercooled.
> 
> Before the cards were released my mind was fully set on the 980 (sli in a month or so).
> 
> But the price difference with the 970 is huge.
> 
> What to dooo?


Single 980 for 1440p. that's what I'm doing .


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Lol Evga gimped the ports with the Classified. The 3 DP were good now it's back to the 2 DVI Ugh.


Yeah I saw that and IDK*** they were thinking with that. Truly the only real feature the 980 had over the 970 was the 3x DP. Other than trying to get 120+Hz on DVI only Korean monitors I fail to see the need for any DVI port. For backwards compatibility for all other purposes, HDMI and DP can do DVI out anyway, so yeah...

ERHMAGERBILS since when does IDK W T F get asterisked?


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SpArkLeS-*
> 
> Guys I need some advice,
> 
> I'm set on upgrading me 2 HD7870's
> 
> I game on 1440p and cards will be watercooled.
> 
> Before the cards were released my mind was fully set on the 980 (sli in a month or so).
> 
> But the price difference with the 970 is huge.
> 
> What to dooo?


I'd say SLI 970's now. Use the extra 500 on whatever else, then when Big maxwell comes you can SLI those if you'd like.

I was gonna go SLI 980's too but the value is just absurd right now on 970's. Spend 500 dollars on what, 10 extra frames?

Depends on how you value it I suppose, but that's my plan probably. SLI 970's, wait for big maxwell, then SLI those insane beasts.


----------



## Paladin Goo

WOOOO!!! Amazon.com just shipped my EVGA 980.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> WOOOO!!! Amazon.com just shipped my EVGA 980.


thank god for that. couldn't imagine the sooking if you'd missed out on 'another launch day card'


----------



## Wihglah

Overclockers have dispatched mine

Hurrah for Saturday delivery!


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> thank god for that. couldn't imagine the sooking if you'd missed out on 'another launch day card'


IKR. I'm always that guy.

NO LONGER I SAY. NO LONGER WILL I BE UPSET AND MY BUTT HURT.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wish I could get as excited as some of you lot... lol


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Compared to a 928 Mhz ti. Just push the ti higher and watch.


Yeah but still..a $350 card is running with a $700+ card...

Im gonna wait a hair, For one i want to see non-reference 980s, someone said November for those? Bummer.. Not a fan of blower coolers (System is run 24/7... it needs to be fairly quietish..) also as i said, want to see the Winter deals on these, as im betting both AC Unity and FC4 are going to be freebies and that will save me $120...

But still 970 vs 980.. tough choice.. Probubly want to see HardOCP and Anandtech weigh in on the matter...


----------



## r0ach

Dammit, I want a 970 with a reference board and straight from Nvidia reference BIOS on it. I don't want a wonky 3rd party BIOS or board. Which 970 fits this description?


----------



## s-x

I find it amusing that none of the reviews use mantle performance in their tests even when 20% of the games they are using for tests run mantle. There is no reason not to use mantle in those games besides being lazy.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> thank god for that. couldn't imagine the sooking if you'd missed out on 'another launch day card'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKR. I'm always that guy.
> 
> NO LONGER I SAY. NO LONGER WILL I BE UPSET AND MY BUTT HURT.
Click to expand...

I hope you got 2 day air, otherwise...

/rubs hands and cackles in anticipation


----------



## Alatar

Gibbo over at ocuk overclocking with the stock bioses and +87mV allowed:

@1580MHz:

16 000+ Firestrike GPU score:



7200+ FSE GPU score:



Also says this:
Quote:


> I am hopeful today I shall get a new BIOS which might allow upto +200mv and if so I shall break 7000 in Firestrike Xtreme on a completely air-cooled rig on BETA Drivers.


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18624822

So theres that. Almost 1600MHz on air with very little additional voltage.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> I find it amusing that none of the reviews use mantle performance in their tests even when 20% of the games they are using for tests run mantle. There is no reason not to use mantle in those games besides being lazy.


Oh lord.

Other than Mantle is in Beta? You can't even use it in BF4 at higher than 1440p due to the VRAM leak.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gibbo over at ocuk overclocking with the stock bioses and +87mV allowed:
> 
> @1580MHz:
> 
> 16 000+ Firestrike GPU score:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7200+ FSE GPU score:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also says this:
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18624822
> 
> So theres that. Almost 1600MHz on air with very little additional voltage.


Holy cow.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> I find it amusing that none of the reviews use mantle performance in their tests even when 20% of the games they are using for tests run mantle. There is no reason not to use mantle in those games besides being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord.
> 
> Other than Mantle is in Beta? You can't even use it in BF4 at higher than 1440p due to the VRAM leak.
Click to expand...

That explains why TR only used it in Thief. Since they did BF4 at 4K only. Is Mantle even in any other games at the moment?

Edit: PvZ:GW and Sniper Elite 3. I'm guessing neither of those are really benchmark material?


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> WOOOO!!! Amazon.com just shipped my EVGA 980.


Did you get it before the Out of stock showed up?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> I find it amusing that none of the reviews use mantle performance in their tests even when 20% of the games they are using for tests run mantle. There is no reason not to use mantle in those games besides being lazy.


Techreport has some mantle:


----------



## Silent Scone

I want one. Just one.

Please.


----------



## Alatar

I can't wait to see what the classifieds are capable of if normal cards on air can do 1600MHz on air with under 100mV of extra voltage...


----------



## Nemessss

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-354-AS&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1812


----------



## TheMentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Techreport has some mantle:


Mantle stands no chance.


----------



## Kyal

Reckon any of the 970s will come bundled with games?


----------



## Olivon

Another review, with 4K results

http://nl.hardware.info:8080/reviews/5621/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980--970-review-incl-ultra-hd

GTX 970 for me please !


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Techreport has some mantle:


Theif is gaming evolved, right?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> Reckon any of the 970s will come bundled with games?


You're right, the value _is_ lacking with the 970









(dw, I'm australian too... I ordered from amazon tho lol)


----------



## Alatar

Kingpin going live at some point:






Jacob is there as well apparently.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Did you get it before the Out of stock showed up?


Actually...when I ordered it, it said "2-5 weeks" on the page....but it has shipped. So I'm good.


----------



## Oubadah

So there are no reference GTX 760s? I might be interested in one for my second rig if they didn't all have those stupid coolers on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Check the sig.


I don't think it's accurate to call the GTX 760 the new 8800GT. The GPU climate was completely different back then. The top tier cards of today are pretty mundane in comparison to the 8800GTX, for example, and in that context the 8800GT was more impressive at the time.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You're right, the value _is_ lacking with the 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dw, I'm australian too... I ordered from amazon tho lol)


haha!








Prices are so dumb here, checked newegg but $65 shipping.
What was the shipping price from amazon?


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x*
> 
> I find it amusing that none of the reviews use mantle performance in their tests even when 20% of the games they are using for tests run mantle. There is no reason not to use mantle in those games besides being lazy.


hardocp
And others too.
Keep dreaming


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Jacob is there as well apparently.


Explains why Precision X 16 isn't live on Steam yet.


----------



## s1rrah

I don't know if this is a standard VGA card policy among all vendors but NewEggs policy says you cannot return VGA cards for refunds and can only return for replacements ... is that normal among vendors.

Was about to order two 980's but think I'm going to wait after reading that ...


----------



## bossie2000

Hats off to you nvidia. Incomming prise wars soon,espesially on whose old cards!


----------



## Exilon

So I thought that the GTX 970 was going to be out of stock very quickly, but there's plenty of stock at launch according to some reviewers. No respite for AMD, I guess.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyal*
> 
> haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prices are so dumb here, checked newegg but $65 shipping.
> What was the shipping price from amazon?


970 ACX was AUD $350 shipped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> So there are no reference GTX 760s without stupid coolers?
> I don't think it's accurate to call the GTX 760 the new 8800GT. The GPU climate was completely different back then. The top tier cards of today are pretty mundane in comparison to the 8800GTX, for example, and in that context the 8800GT was more impressive at the time.


Similarities, in my eyes:

price-performance against competition
price-performance against NV own line-up (especially the card above; 8800GTS or GTX 980)
performance vs last-gen flagship (7900GTX or 780Ti)
price point relative to gpu line-up (230 in 2007, 320 in 2014)

Disagree or Agree?


----------



## Raul-7

They're still available on EVGA's website.


----------



## svenge

It's interesting that EVGA's one blower-type GTX 970 model (04G-P4-1970-KR) has a "short" PCB that doesn't extend to the fan module. I wonder if it's largely the same in terms of components/construction as their "short" 760 blower model, of which its design was based on the reference GTX 670...


----------



## Dmac73

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487067&cm_re=gtx_980-_-14-487-067-_-Product @ $550

vs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068&cm_re=gtx_980-_-14-487-068-_-Product @ $570

Only difference the stock overclock on the second? Better binning possibly? Anyone know before i place order?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> It's interesting that EVGA's one blower-type GTX 970 model (04G-P4-1970-KR) has a "short" PCB that doesn't extend to the fan module. I wonder if it's largely the same in terms of components/construction as their "short" 760 blower model, of which its design was based on the reference GTX 670...


It could be the 'true, reference pcb' of the 970. I know Zotac has a similarly short pcb model


----------



## ssgwright

ordered, are waterblocks available yet?


----------



## Nemessss

http://wccftech.com/ek-unveils-revolutionary-waterblocks-geforce-gtx-980-flagship-maxwell-ekfc980-gtx-premium-liquid-cooling/


----------



## Addthefun123123

Amazon and Newegg have the Gigabyte 970 G1 listed as being these dimensions:

15.9 x 3.5 x 9.3 inches

Please tell me that's the size of the box and not the card itself, and if it is the box, any way to find out the size of the card and if it would be any bigger than my Gigabyte 570 windforce?


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> It could be the 'true, reference pcb' of the 970. I know Zotac has a similarly short pcb model


Yeah, I found a picture of the back of the model you're referring to (ZT-90101-10P), but I don't know exactly what to make of it.


----------



## Onikage

So will that super resolution thingy work only with maxwell cards?


----------



## vallonen

It seems I was wrong in my previous assumption regarding performance boost, that's cool, I'm not above admitting my mistakes.

So..

Now I need to see some water blocks from XSPC because I want to go ahead with my new build.


----------



## TeflondonGG

Which one is worth the money?

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 sli x2 €853,26
EVGA GeForce GTC 970 SC ACX sli x2 €527,46

Also, will both cards fit inside the Corsair Carbide 540 Air? And what power supply W will I need for either sli configs?

Need help asap as I can purchase both options - I just want future proofing!


----------



## SoliDD

This pricing is amazing. Used cards will have lower prices by $100 or so lol


----------



## HothBase

Oh, wow. I'm impressed by the low noise levels of the Strix 970. Finally, a worthy successor to my 670 DCII. Will be keeping an eye out for deals on that one, even though I haven't been playing enough demanding games recently to justify an upgrade.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Yeah, I found a picture of the back of the model you're referring to (ZT-90101-10P), but I don't know exactly what to make of it.


It would kind of make sense that both manufacturers have a reference NV pcb for the 970, considering they're both 2 of the largest manufacturers of NV cards. EVGA makes all reference NV cards through contract, and Zotac manufactures PCBs for Galaxy, PNY and Gainward,

(AFAIK! I could have my facts crossed, but I'm pretty sure I read all this about a year ago on OCN)

edit: typo


----------



## Noufel

I think that my 290s are the last 28 nm generation i'll be buying the 20 nm nod will be fantastic but still those 9xx gtx are amazing


----------



## svenge

MSI has updated the media section of its website, so you can get high-res images of their new 980/970 cards...


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Not very impressive numbers for the GTX 980 for 550 USD ... at this point I am very glad that I did not wait to purchase new GPU's to Maxwell launched.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Mother of god... 1600Mhz on air, my "under construction loop is ready", and my body also haha. I can't wait for 970 lightnings.


----------



## Nestala

I'm currently on 3x Dell 2312HM. I REALLY want a 27 or 28" monitor, but I'll probably wait til I can get 27-28", 4k, 120-144Hz, G-Sync monitor and a GPU that can power it, without spending a fortune (maybe about ~1k € for monitor and GPU together).

But seeing as I'm currently still on a HD7950, and games like GTA V and Witcher 3 coming, I'll get a GTX 970. Amazing performance for the price, and I wanted to switch to Nvidia anyway, seeing as I like their drivers and features like the new DSR more, together with the future of G-Sync.

I'll get the ASUS STRIX-GTX 970, I really like how quiet it apparently is. Costs me about 355€.


----------



## machinehead

Where can I find the 970?


----------



## Shoggy

I thought that might be interesting for you guys:


----------



## class101

Materiel net does Asus GTX980 for $772

Just referenced version


----------



## Gilles3000

The fans on the EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooler are looking pretty interesting imo.


----------



## Menta

just a quick question, 4 way sli possible with 970\980 ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So ~40-50% performance increase over my overclocked GTX670.... I'll be picking up one of the GTX970's if the price is right at $350...maybe I can snag a newegg mobile coupon or something...


----------



## Matthew89

MSI GTX 980 GAMING - £470
MSI GTX 970 GAMING - £280
(Prices from Scan.co.uk)

Extra £90 over the gtx 980 for 2 GTX 970's seems like a no brainer


----------



## class101

Hey guys does a first price SLI bridge like that does the job aswell as a better quality one ? or is this ****


----------



## routek

anyone seen cuda testing for 970 or even 980?

the reviews I've read in the OP contain zero for 970, can't see any for 980. some of the worst testing and overclocking I've seen


----------



## Fruergaard

Any one seen a GTX 970 with the "GTX 980" reference cooler as shown in the videos and slides from Nvidia?
Really like the look of that cooler and would be perfect for my next build 

Also just noticed that the Gainward GeForce GTX 970 is a single slot design in terms of display option:
http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=954&lang=en

So with watercooling some powerfull m-ATX builds with 4x 970 could be made (and X99 boards)


----------



## Amph

need a mining test for the 970


----------



## r0ach

Did anyone see the EVGA 970 using more power and being louder at loud and idle than the reference 980 GTX....

Is the power use due to the voltage controller having less granularity than some more high tech digital ones? I wouldn't mind this if it means the mhz and voltage remains more flat with less spikes, but have no idea if that's actually the case.


----------



## Stay Puft

Just woke up and saw the 970's are listed. Not happy at all. What time did they get listed?


----------



## machinehead

Ok I need some halp. At 1440p do I go SLI970 straight fromt he get go, buy one 980 now and wait for black Friday or big max for price drops on a second card if needed, or get 1 970 for now and add another later if needed. 2 970s crush 1 980 but leaves me with no upgrade path later except selling then and buying new cards. I also don't have the money for 980SLI but maybe a year from now can get one for 300 and toss it in. I also don't know if I really need sli 970 right now because the WoW expansion is coming out soon and will devour 90% of my play time


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Just woke up and saw the 970's are listed. Not happy at all. What time did they get listed?


rofl, 12am PDT


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> rofl, 12am PDT


Alright I feel better. There was no way I was staying up that late


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Alright I feel better. There was no way I was staying up that late


I think you were chasing a MSI card, so this wont apply to you, but one slippery OCN member managed to find a way to make the cached 970 and 980 pages available to everyone for order despite not being publically available on wayback or google cache....

Those EVGA cards never made it to 12am PDT


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think you were chasing a MSI card, so this wont apply to you, but one slippery OCN member managed to find a way to make the cached 970 and 980 pages available to everyone for order despite not being publically available on wayback or google cache....
> 
> Those EVGA cards never made it to 12am PDT


Any idea how long the 970 Gaming was in stock for?


----------



## Darkstalker420

To be honest i was going AMD this time for a few reason tbh. I have already lined up the R9 285 2Gb as the "one"......... Until NOW!! 970 GTX around £200!! *Sells organs gets paid.... Hurls money at TV!! WOW! Colour me impressed. I knew it would be fast no doubt but lots of new stuff/tech brought to the table. And some issues with AMD drivers on a few builds (BSODS etc) are just putting me off more imho. I have been Nv since Riva TNT 16Mb and with some of the things Nvidia have been doing (stupid prices/Kepler miking to death!). I was just about to jump ship.

Problem was..... R9 285 is only 2Gb (stupid move AMD!!). 2Gb won't MAX out some games NOW in 1080p so what will happen in a year or two?? Sure they say 4Gb cards are "on the way"..... Well when!?! Seems like Nv have ACTUALLY listened about pricing complaints and are giving the 970 away for peanuts. I'm sure it will DOMINATE my 470 GTX even if my rig bottlenecks it!! Nothing negative AT ALL this release...... Other than we don't get them for nothing.

Good job Nvidia. You have kept a loyal customer for NOW!! EPIC release (for me at least going from a £279.99 470 GTX bought in 2010. To a £200ish 970 GTX). What's not to like Wooooooo!!!

Thanx.


----------



## drka0tic

Are any 970s left at newegg? I can't find any listed? How are you guys searching for them?


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Did anyone see the EVGA 970 using more power and being louder at loud and idle than the reference 980 GTX....
> 
> Is the power use due to the voltage controller having less granularity than some more high tech digital ones? I wouldn't mind this if it means the mhz and voltage remains more flat with less spikes, but have no idea if that's actually the case.


I read in techpowerup's review of the 970 that the cooler on the evga was very loud and annoying.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Any idea how long the 970 Gaming was in stock for?


On amazon? Seconds, iirc. I think they made it to release time, but honestly every SKU was gone nearly instantly (if not beforehand)

Some dudes managed to get Newegg-stocked Gamings, but it was gouged. They also went rather quickly (once they were finally made available)


----------



## traxtech

I have been resisting the urge to buy 980x2 all fricken night. It's damn hard hahah


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> On amazon? Seconds, iirc. I think they made it to release time, but honestly every SKU was gone nearly instantly (if not beforehand)
> 
> Some dudes managed to get Newegg-stocked Gamings, but it was gouged. They also went rather quickly (once they were finally made available)


Damn. Oh well. Placed my order with Amazon. Now just have to wait


----------



## Radd

Hi everyone, could anyone help me? I'm waiting for official information from nvidia on the GeForce 980M, but I can't find anything. Has nothing been announced yet for the mobile cards? Is it supposed to happen at this event? Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Damn. Oh well. Placed my order with Amazon. Now just have to wait


It's not all bad. If there's any lengthy delay, you may find Hawks become available anyways


----------



## machinehead

Newegg has some why did u order amazon


----------



## Timeofdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruergaard*
> 
> Any one seen a GTX 970 with the "GTX 980" reference cooler as shown in the videos and slides from Nvidia?
> Really like the look of that cooler and would be perfect for my next build
> 
> Also just noticed that the Gainward GeForce GTX 970 is a single slot design in terms of display option:
> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=954&lang=en
> 
> So with watercooling some powerfull m-ATX builds with 4x 970 could be made (and X99 boards)


Kinda OT: Fruergaard, have you managed to find any other retails with stock other than Komplett.dk?
Hopefully some shop with a physical store (&stock) in Copenhagen (I want to go pick one up







)


----------



## FreeElectron

Are there any non reference pcbs?


----------



## NoDoz

Its really hard to consider the 980 when the 970 is a beast for 330


----------



## TeflondonGG

Idk what to get, 980 sli or 970 sli for a 360 euro difference, any advice? Also what PSU watts would I need?


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are there any non reference pcbs?


Looks like all the 970's are? They seem to all have different voltage regulators and whatnot.

I want a reference 970 myself and can't seem to find one.


----------



## machinehead

IIRC there are no reference 970s at launch.


----------



## zealord

The zotac AMP extreme Edition looks pretty awesome, but is very expensive







.



source:

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40225/zotac-unveils-a-slew-of-new-geforce-gtx-900-series-gpus/index.html


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Looks like all the 970's are? They seem to all have different voltage regulators and whatnot.
> 
> I want a reference 970 myself and can't seem to find one.


I feel the 'reference pcb' is the short pcb featured on EVGA's blower-style cards, as well as one of Zotac's aftermarket-cooled cards


----------



## Martynas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeflondonGG*
> 
> Idk what to get, 980 sli or 970 sli for a 360 euro difference, any advice? Also what PSU watts would I need?


970 SLI is good bank for the buck. A good 650W or more PSU is enough.


----------



## TeflondonGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martynas*
> 
> 970 SLI is good bank for the buck. A good 650W or more PSU is enough.


Would 970 SLI be able to handle current games at highest settings at 1440p?


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I feel the 'reference pcb' is the short pcb featured on EVGA's blower-style cards, as well as one of Zotac's aftermarket-cooled cards


Would be odd to me that the 980 and 970 would have different reference PCB's making that idea not seem very plausible.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeflondonGG*
> 
> Would 970 SLI be able to handle current games at highest settings at 1440p?


Im going to say yes. If you OC the 970s you have yourself 2 980s really. Which means they are faster than 2 780tis


----------



## Martynas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TeflondonGG*
> 
> Would 970 SLI be able to handle current games at highest settings at 1440p?


Yep, u can check benchmarks here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI .


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Would be odd to me that the 980 and 970 would have different reference PCB's making that idea not seem very plausible.


also short PCB featured on Galaxy's standard model. Same length as the GTX 670 reference PCB. 670 and 680 has different length, which is the last time we've had different PCBs for different 104 chips (obviously the 770 was a rebadge)


----------



## NoDoz

I think im going to go with either msi gaming 970s or 980s. It would match my new msi x99 gaming 9 ac well


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> Newegg has some why did u order amazon


Newegg wouldn't get here till Monday. I'm holding out hope for Saturday delivery


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*


What the hell is that. I thought Asus ROG had the garish, 12yr old appeal sector locked down, but that monstrosity takes the cake.


----------



## class101

nvm I realized I already have a sli bridge with my mobo, I feel stupid


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What the hell is that. I thought Asus ROG had the garish, 12yr old appeal sector locked down, but that monstrosity takes the cake.


That's the new "Small Animal Killer 5000".


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What the hell is that. I thought Asus ROG had the garish, 12yr old appeal sector locked down, but that monstrosity takes the cake.


The 12 year old sector is huge since they have outgrown the toddler box and are moving to the PC, they will love that design.


----------



## machinehead

ok I pulled the trigger for a 970 from newegg. Used paypal credit so I can pay like 65 bux a month. I plan on getting a second 970 after the holidays.


----------



## Timeofdoom

I may or may not just have ordered an MSI GTX 970 Gaming to replace my HD79xx CF setup.
...oh boy...


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> also short PCB featured on Galaxy's standard model. Same length as the GTX 670 reference PCB. 670 and 680 has different length, which is the last time we've had different PCBs for different 104 chips (obviously the 770 was a rebadge)


Now that I think about it, the EVGA blower version has the model name "EVGA 04G-P4-1970-KR", while the dual fan card with stock clocks is "EVGA 04G-P4-0974-KR". Normally EVGA has the lowest model number as the reference card, so that might be correct.

edit: nevermind, I didn't see the 1 in the model number. The blower version actually has a higher model number.


----------



## zealord

so now we have to wait 3-4 weeks for the non reference 980 cards


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Newegg wouldn't get here till Monday. I'm holding out hope for Saturday delivery


Oh ok. I work this weekend so even if it came tomorrow I would be SoL Gratz though! I got the msi 970. evga one is reportedly loud


----------



## omenz321

I heard the EVGA SC 970 is noisy?

And that the Asus one is a tiny bit slower than the MSI Gaming gtx970.

And the Msi Gaming is £280.= $460 in the UK / Europe

Sucks how we have to pay so much more than Americans.

Anyways which brand would be better to get? Evga one comes out next week, MSI is in stock. MSI and EVGA one cost the same but EVGA have better warranty, however if the card is noisy....

Asus Costs £20 more but I don't even want the asus to be honest. And the other brands no thanks.


----------



## BakerMan1971

you can get the MSI in the uk for £275 (give or take a penny) from the likes of CCL and of all people Box.co.uk (who still need to bring the prices down on other normal components to match their Uber competitive laptop prices.


----------



## crun

Are there any reliable tests, comparing GTX 780 OC'ed to about 1200MHz boost clock(I suppose you can call it below average for a B1 chip) to GTX 970 OC to 1400-1500MHz boost clock?


----------



## exodus1500

With the variety of 970 pcb's im going to have to wait to see who releases a block for one of the short pcbs for my ITX


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omenz321*
> 
> I heard the EVGA SC 970 is noisy?
> 
> And that the Asus one is a tiny bit slower than the MSI Gaming gtx970.
> 
> And the Msi Gaming is £280.= $460 in the UK / Europe
> 
> Sucks how we have to pay so much more than Americans.
> 
> Anyways which brand would be better to get? Evga one comes out next week, MSI is in stock. MSI and EVGA one cost the same but EVGA have better warranty, however if the card is noisy....
> 
> Asus Costs £20 more but I don't even want the asus to be honest. And the other brands no thanks.


Yeah you guys get screwed having to pay extra







I think the msi warranty is 3 years so that should be sufficient. These run cooler and with less power so I think they will end up being more reliable. I had to pay extra for the msi over the evga but the noise reviews make me cringe and I will use this on air for a while


----------



## Martynas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omenz321*
> 
> I heard the EVGA SC 970 is noisy?
> 
> And that the Asus one is a tiny bit slower than the MSI Gaming gtx970.
> 
> And the Msi Gaming is £280.= $460 in the UK / Europe
> 
> Sucks how we have to pay so much more than Americans.
> 
> Anyways which brand would be better to get? Evga one comes out next week, MSI is in stock. MSI and EVGA one cost the same but EVGA have better warranty, however if the card is noisy....
> 
> Asus Costs £20 more but I don't even want the asus to be honest. And the other brands no thanks.


Asus STRIX card has lowest noise levels according to reviews ,but i don't think u will be able to find any in stock.
EVGA is noisy so the only option is wait or go for MSI card.


----------



## class101

in France

$1,546.25 for 2x GTX 980
$926.159 for 2x GTX 970

They do 1eur=1$


----------



## TheMentalist

Wow, this was quite a night huh folks.


----------



## tango bango

Nabbed me a EVGA 970 superclocked from EVGA. Sold my MSI 7870 ghz edition for $100.


----------



## Clocknut

I LOL at those 780ti owner trying to sell a used 780Ti @ $500. Come on....aftermarket 970 with slight OC @ $330 = about Titan/780Ti speed.

Used 780ti only worth = $250.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Is it time to put my MSI Lightning Xtreme 580's back in the box and go with a single 980?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> I LOL at those 780ti owner trying to sell a used 780Ti @ $500. Come on....aftermarket 970 with slight OC @ $330 = about Titan/780Ti speed.
> 
> Used 780ti only worth = $250.


770/780/Ti are now worthless


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> I LOL at those 780ti owner trying to sell a used 780Ti @ $500. Come on....aftermarket 970 with slight OC @ $330 = about Titan/780Ti speed.
> 
> Used 780ti only worth = $250.


Yeah there are a few in the marketplace. I had to laugh, but you can tell them that because it is just rude


----------



## omenz321

Thanks, I will either get the Asus which is £300 or the MSI which is £280.

I want to buy this from Amazon too only. Amazon UK.

If anything goes wrong even within a couple of years I bet they will replace it / refund it for me, Amazon's service is excellent.

I also plan to buy another when the price drops even more, and after I get a 4k monitor. There aren't any decent ones right now.

It seems the gtx970 will be more than okay playing games at 1080p 60fps. I have a 1080p 60fps ips monitor. Just waiting for good value, 4k IPS monitors to come out which are decent for gaming too.


----------



## Oubadah

I don't understand why anyone with a 780 Ti would be trying to sell it.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> I LOL at those 780ti owner trying to sell a used 780Ti @ $500. Come on....aftermarket 970 with slight OC @ $330 = about Titan/780Ti speed.
> 
> Used 780ti only worth = $250.


Yes their aftermarket value will drop rapidly, I hope though that I will get a bit more for my card since I will sell it together with a Prolimatech MK-26 cooler.

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980-4GD5.html#hero-specification

I will most likely go for this one together with a MSI X99 SLI PLUS board and a 5820K for my new build.

Now I wait for XSPC to get going with the water blocks.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 770/780/Ti are now worthless


They are only worthless if you want to sell them. Otherwise IMO best strat for those owners is to wait out for big max


----------



## Techboy10

Hmmmm....

Guru3d - "One of the key ingredients to the GTX 970 and 980 is their high performance vapor chamber cooling. Built from copper, this vapor chamber draws heat off the GM204 GPU using an evaporation process that's similar to a heatpipe, but more powerful."

Anandtech - "However in one of the only major deviations from the earlier GTX Titan cooler, at the base NVIDIA has dropped the vapor chamber design for a simpler (and admittedly less effective) heatpipe design that uses a trio of heatpipes to transfer heat from the GPU to the heatsink."

So which is it? Is there a vapor chamber or not in the reference cards?

Also I'm probably gonna pick up a 970 for now (performance/$$ is just crazy) and probably another one in the near future once I get a better monitor. For SLI, would a reference card be better because of the blower design? I'm using a P8P67 Pro motherboard in an H440 case and I'm not sure how much room would be between the cards.

Thanks!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I don't understand why anyone with a 780 Ti would be trying to sell it.


I only have a 650W PSU. I can SLi two 970's, but not two 780 Ti's.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> For SLI, would a reference card be better because of the blower design? I'm using a P8P67 Pro motherboard in an H440 case and I'm not sure how much room would be between the cards.
> 
> Thanks!


Blower design would be best for an SLI setup, _assuming_, it is a proper blower design, and not one of those that also dumps heat back into the case.


----------



## DimmyK

I just got my 980 Amazon order price-matched from $729 to a normal MSRP. Took 2 min in a chat. No problems at all. Long live Amazon.


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> They are only worthless if you want to sell them. Otherwise IMO best strat for those owners is to wait out for big max


Exactly. Who's going to take that massive loss for the sake of a sidegrade? If I was a GTX 780 Ti buyer who purchased it on release, I'd feel pretty good about that purchase right now. (oh wait, that was me, and I do).

This release is great for the mid range, and folks who were just about to buy a mid-high end card, but for the lieks of me, it's pretty disappointing. Just another point of stagnation in the high end.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 770/780/Ti are now worthless


Can't wait to buy another 780 then. Muwahahahaha


----------



## skupples

Sale prices getting jacked? Long live capitalism!


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Exactly. Who's going to take that massive loss for the sake of a sidegrade? If I was a GTX 780 Ti buyer who purchased it on release, I'd feel pretty good about that purchase right now. (oh wait, that was me, and I do).
> 
> This release is great for the mid range, and folks who were just about to buy a mid-high end card, but for the lieks of me, it's pretty disappointing. Just another point of stagnation in the high end.


All good and valid points unfortunately I cant keep my card for my new build.


----------



## V3teran

Just purchased 2x980s EVGA SC versions. Will be here tomorrow morning.
Is somebody on here going to setup a 980 club - overclocking - benchmarks thread?


----------



## skupples

Not a surprise. Jhensen aimed it at gk104 and below in his keynote. -.-


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 770/780/Ti are now worthless


within just 1 week the resale value plummet 50%,

780ti = less RAM + higher power consumption, older architecture, and used unit, imo, they will be lucky if the can sell $250







by the time big max(GM210) out, it probably worth even less than $200.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Just purchased 2x980s EVGA SC versions. Will be here tomorrow morning.
> Is somebody on here going to setup a 980 club - overclocking - benchmarks thread?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Just purchased 2x980s EVGA SC versions. Will be here tomorrow morning.
> Is somebody on here going to setup a 980 club - overclocking - benchmarks thread?


Yeah, that somebody is going to be you mate.









Ninja edit.
Love your avatar, Commodore 64/ Last Ninja for the old school win!









Ninja edit 2.
Damn this thread posts like a chat room, looks like somebody beat you too it.


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> Guru3d - "One of the key ingredients to the GTX 970 and 980 is their high performance vapor chamber cooling. Built from copper, this vapor chamber draws heat off the GM204 GPU using an evaporation process that's similar to a heatpipe, but more powerful."
> 
> Anandtech - "However in one of the only major deviations from the earlier GTX Titan cooler, at the base NVIDIA has dropped the vapor chamber design for a simpler (and admittedly less effective) heatpipe design that uses a trio of heatpipes to transfer heat from the GPU to the heatsink."
> 
> So which is it? Is there a vapor chamber or not in the reference cards?


For the shonky non-reference cards, who knows. But I think the blow-apart in the Nvidia promo vid a few pages back showed heatpipes in the 980. Also, depending on what RPM it's fan is going at, the relatively unimpressive 80-degree load temp (vs 83 for the 780 Ti) _despite_ the greatly reduced TDP makes me think the cooling system must have been downgraded.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Was anyone able to order from micro center yet?


----------



## revro

i really wouldnt be making jokes about 770/780/ti/titan because of 970 and 980, because 980ti is surely just months away








970 will keep its price but 980 will go down 100-150 bucks when 980ti comes out

also its not very funny that in crysis 3 @1440p 980 has only 5fps over 45fps of a 970, which equals my 780 windforce
but yeah, if they keep their power consumption even on 20nm a 1k will nicely be able to feed even 3 way x80 sli


----------



## fleetfeather

Sell me your worthless Titans and 780s. Could probs get 400 USD for them over here in Aus haha...

970's range between 400 and 470 USD in my region. Long live Amazon international shipping.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Exactly. Who's going to take that massive loss for the sake of a sidegrade? If I was a GTX 780 Ti buyer who purchased it on release, I'd feel pretty good about that purchase right now. (oh wait, that was me, and I do).
> 
> This release is great for the mid range, and folks who were just about to buy a mid-high end card, but for the lieks of me, it's pretty disappointing. Just another point of stagnation in the high end.


Not having to spend money is always a good thing







This release is also for 600 series owners that skipped the 700 series. And for me I upgraded to 1440p and waited 6 months for this release lol


----------



## fleetfeather

980Ti aside, the 970 still represents strong value. In my region, I can resell my incoming 970 for the exact price I bought it for.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gibbo over at ocuk overclocking with the stock bioses and +87mV allowed:
> 
> @1580MHz:
> 
> 16 000+ Firestrike GPU score:
> 
> 
> 
> 7200+ FSE GPU score:
> 
> 
> 
> Also says this:
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18624822
> 
> So theres that. Almost 1600MHz on air with very little additional voltage.


wow I can't wait for cards that allow over 1.35v then.


----------



## naved777

Any idea what will be the price of Classified 980 ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone know of the discount for Newegg mobile? Isn't it like 5% off or something? Also, anyone know of any amazon discounts going on? I'd love to pick one up...


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Was anyone able to order from micro center yet?


I looked earlier and could not find them. They had a banner for them that was a dead link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i really wouldnt be making jokes about 770/780/ti/titan because of 970 and 980, because 980ti is surely just months away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 will keep its price but 980 will go down 100-150 bucks when 980ti comes out
> 
> also its not very funny that in crysis 3 @1440p 980 has only 5fps over 45fps of a 970, which equals my 780 windforce
> but yeah, if they keep their power consumption even on 20nm a 1k will nicely be able to feed even 3 way x80 sli


When the TI comes out it the 980 will stay where it is. Expect ti to be 700


----------



## Slaughtahouse

350$ for 970 or 650$ for 980. I think anyone would be a fool, at least with these CANADIAN prices, to buy a 980.

970 is a great value. Nuff said.


----------



## skupples

Pretturesure 980ti is a fallacy but gm200 seems to also be out in testers hands n just around the corner. I think it's funny that people keep saying AMD is doing 20nm next vecuae they have access to IBM labs or something.

Why would they jump to making a TI flag ship on an x04 SKU? TI branding was normally for high strung low end cards until 780.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 350$ for 970 or 650$ for 980. I think anyone would be a fool, at least with these CANADIAN prices, to buy a 980.
> 
> 970 is a great value. Nuff said.


I would buy @ those prices if murican


----------



## jjsoviet

Is there a chance Microcenter will stock them today?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Not a surprise. Jhensen aimed it at gk104 and below in his keynote. -.-


Was gonna go for GM200 but i wont need it at 1440p 120hz.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Is there a chance Microcenter will stock them today?


I'm sure they have some but can't really tell ya if its today should call them imo


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I would buy @ those prices if murican


well, on newegg, the cheapest ones are 365 but still... 90-100% extra cost for 10-20% extra performance.


----------



## machinehead

You have a 780, you are fine til big max!! I had a 460 @ 1440p


----------



## CalinTM

Any custom 980 announced ? Any chance for a 980 Lightning ?


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 350$ for 970 or 650$ for 980. I think anyone would be a fool, at least with these CANADIAN prices, to buy a 980.
> 
> 970 is a great value. Nuff said.


it just tell us that GM206 is long way from release, Nvidia want to capture the high value market but they didnt have a smaller chip coming for now. By pricing 970 @ 330, Nvidia pretty much killed the entire stack of cards from Radeon 280-290x to 770-780ti.

IMO I think we may eventually see 980ti when GM204 ported into 20nm. GM210 is going to take awhile to show up, may be next "naming series"


----------



## ty12004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> 350$ for 970 or 650$ for 980. I think anyone would be a fool, at least with these CANADIAN prices, to buy a 980.
> 
> 970 is a great value. Nuff said.


Yeah, I called it earlier. I saw NewEgg.ca with them between 599.99 for an MSI and 699.99 for an EVGA.. Those pages are no longer up so I hope it is due to them correcting the prices. I get that there is a 9% difference between the US and CAD currencies but 549.99 * 1.09 != 699.99.


----------



## Xel_Naga

I have a feeling the GM200 or the "Titan 2" will repeat the steps of the Titan. Supercomputing cards first for a while and we wont see and gaming variants for 10 months or so. That is unless AMD releases a card that clearly beats the GTX 980


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> it just tell us that GM206 is long way from release, Nvidia want to capture the high value market but they didnt have a smaller chip coming for now. By pricing 970 @ 330, Nvidia pretty much killed the entire stack of cards from Radeon 280-290x to 770-780ti.
> 
> IMO I think we may eventually see 980ti when GM204 ported into 20nm. GM210 is going to take awhile to show up, may be next "naming series"


I'm just happy that they knocked down the prices when really, they didn't have to. I was expecting them to keep the prices inflated. It's not like I am going to buy a new card any time soon. Will wait till Pascal / 2016, but it's good to see that value is being the hot topic here. I paid 650$ for my 780 last summer and now I can get very similar to even better performance with a 365$ card. That's awesome!!

To people who held off or have a low end rig, this is a perfect time to upgrade


----------



## Stay Puft

This thread has over a 150K views


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club


How about for the 970 owners?


----------



## crun

Can't wait for 780 in cheapo prices. Going SLI then, lol. 780 is still faster than 970 (when both cards are overclocked), the real downside is higher power usage but I can live with it


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Can't wait for 780 in cheapo prices. Going SLI then, lol. 780 is still faster than 970 (when both cards are overclocked), the real downside is higher power usage but I can live with it


I might do the same. Will have to check the local ads and see how desperate people get. If I can get a EVGA superclockd 780 for about $250 CAD, I wilz be happy. I can wait though


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Any custom 980 announced ? Any chance for a 980 Lightning ?


I would imagine the customs are right around the corner.


----------



## BonitiilloO

i have the same question whas the difference between GX980 blower cooler and GTX780 Titan style cooler?

i heard that it has a Vapor chamber... in not very familiar with Nvidia since i am AMD guy since 2006 and willing to make a switch.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Blower design would be best for an SLI setup, _assuming_, it is a proper blower design, and not one of those that also dumps heat back into the case.


It should be the same as all the others with the Titan style cooler, they have fins in the back but they don't go anywhere, it is just for looks. No air out the back at all.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Was anyone able to order from micro center yet?


Micro center has a small add for it when you go to the video cards section, but its still not listed for sale. Try calling the store maybe


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I would imagine the customs are right around the corner.


Really hope so, im sick of only 970 customs.


----------



## renji1337

I'm trying to sell my 2 780 classifieds so quick now lol. I want 2 970's!


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Is there a chance Microcenter will stock them today?


http://www.microcenter.com/product/438838/GeForce_GTX_980_Video_Card

In stock over here by me.


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Can't wait for 780 in cheapo prices. Going SLI then, lol. 780 is still faster than 970 (when both cards are overclocked), the real downside is higher power usage but I can live with it


u cant sell a card base on that, thats like trying to sell 2500K higher than a locked Haswell i7.







So a 780 have no value more than 200-250

Anyway I hope the rumor is true for 960, a third variant GM204. This may be price @ $229-249 with the performance just under a 780


----------



## Mand12

So this throws a wrench into my estimate for a power supply for a 5820k and tri-SLI. Any suggestions on a capacity I should go for? Planning on overclocking both, but nothing too extreme as all involved will be on air.


----------



## MeanBruce

Waiting for the EVGA GTX 980 Classifieds and an EK nickel plexi for that bad boy.

Hoping the wait doesn't move into October.


----------



## delusion87

Hatechu all








No Belgian shop has 970. I are such sad panda








Asked about the arrival of the new series at the shop and they have no clue when they will be arriving


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm trying to sell my 2 780 classifieds so quick now lol. I want 2 970's!


what


----------



## SuprUsrStan

So the GTX 980 is out, bets on when GM210 comes out?


----------



## class101

EVGA SuperOverclocked version http://www.topachat.com/pages/detail2_cat_est_micro_puis_rubrique_est_wgfx_pcie_puis_ref_est_in10082417.html


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> So the GTX 980 is out, bets on when GM210 comes out?


2-4 Months after AMD launches their new line up


----------



## rusirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> So the GTX 980 is out, bets on when GM210 comes out?


rumor is december. being they are taped out.


----------



## omarh2o

Guys please help me make this decision because i can do it now ! So should i drain my loop and exchange my 2 gtx 780ti classifieds for 2 980 at microcenter? they have them in stock and i can do this now, and kind of on the edge here.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Can't wait for 780 in cheapo prices. Going SLI then, lol. 780 is still faster than 970 (when both cards are overclocked), the real downside is higher power usage but I can live with it


Really? where do you see that? what kind of clocks are we talking?


----------



## BinaryDemon

I think I've convinced myself to get 2x GTX970's. I wonder what this will do to the pricing of other 780/770 series Nvidia cards tho.


----------



## Blameless

Not enough of an upgrade over my 290X or 780 for me to really consider replacing them yet. Maybe big Maxwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> relatively unimpressive 80-degree load temp (vs 83 for the 780 Ti) _despite_ the greatly reduced TDP makes me think the cooling system must have been downgraded.


Or the fan may not really ramp up until 80C.

Neither possibility would surprise me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> So this throws a wrench into my estimate for a power supply for a 5820k and tri-SLI. Any suggestions on a capacity I should go for? Planning on overclocking both, but nothing too extreme as all involved will be on air.


I'd want 1000w, but you could probably skate by with a quality ~850w unit if you had to.


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> This thread has over a 150K views


Not enough, amd 290x reviews are 181k views.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Guys please help me make this decision because i can do it now ! So should i drain my loop and exchange my 2 gtx 780ti classifieds for 2 980 at microcenter? they have them in stock and i can do this now, and kind of on the edge here.


Hold out for big max. Don't get all cray cray.


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Really? where do you see that? what kind of clocks are we talking?


This is my conclusion after reading multiple reviews. 1200MHz boost clock 780 should be faster than 1450MHz boost clock 970


----------



## Sonikku13

I know I was disappointed earlier, but I had neglected the efficiency part of the GTX 980. Because GTX 980 is so efficient, I'm gonna sell my 290X for $200 or so and some surplus tech gear to get a GTX 980.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> Hold out for big max. Don't get all cray cray.


Well by then i may not be able to exchange them for full price. So if the 980's are better i can exchange them pretty much for free right now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I know I was disappointed earlier, but I had neglected the efficiency part of the GTX 980. Because GTX 980 is so efficient, I'm gonna sell my 290X for $200 or so and some surplus tech gear to get a GTX 980.


You can sell it for more then that. Probably closer to 300$.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Well by then i may not be able to exchange them for full price. So if the 980's are better i can exchange them pretty much for free right now.


Yea but you'd need new blocks too, no?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Yea but you'd need new blocks too, no?


Yeah for now im going to run them on air if i get them, If the performance is there i wont mind waiting a bit before i put them on water.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I know I was disappointed earlier, but I had neglected the efficiency part of the GTX 980. Because GTX 980 is so efficient, I'm gonna sell my 290X for $200 or so and some surplus tech gear to get a GTX 980.
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell it for more then that. Probably closer to 300$.
Click to expand...

You're probably right, which is why I have it as an auction.


----------



## Sideways8LV

As soon as I read guru3d's review my decision was made. Just ordered 2x MSI 970's Woohoo!


----------



## s1rrah

I'm officially $1200 more poor. Two EVGA 980 Superclocked from Newegg ...


----------



## Menta

watching the stream and following OCN for nearly 14 hours









970 is a little beast and overclocks like hell from the reviews i have been reading


----------



## Imouto

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/

In german with some compute benches I'm interested in. Too bad TR dropped the compute bench suite. I finally can see a replacement for my old GTX 580 3GB for Cycles in the form of a GTX 970 with more performance, VRAM, better power consumption and a nice price tag.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> This is my conclusion after reading multiple reviews. 1200MHz boost clock 780 should be faster than 1450MHz boost clock 970


So my 1254mhz core 780 is faster than a 1450 boost 970? if so nice and I will just sit on what I have. Wonder if I can find a way to compare this....


----------



## crun

Yea, I'm pretty sure it is faster than any air cooled 970 clock you will throw at it


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> As soon as I read guru3d's review my decision was made. Just ordered 2x MSI 970's Woohoo!


Yep, same. Can't wait for these beasts.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

So what would be the equivalent for a 1254 MHz 780 Ti vs 980?


----------



## Zipperly

How are you guys getting cards from newegg? im not seeing them even listed yet....


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> How are you guys getting cards from newegg? im not seeing them even listed yet....


Just saw several pop up, ordered mine









On the EVGA Superclocked, is there any point to paying the 20 bucks more if I'm planning on overclocking it anyway?


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> How are you guys getting cards from newegg? im not seeing them even listed yet....


Newegg has like 2 listed, there were in today's promotional flyer.

GTX980 -
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091914-_-EMC-091914-Index-_-%20VGA-_-14487068-L0E

GTX970
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091914-_-EMC-091914-Index-_-%20VGA-_-14125684-L0F

Amazon has a bunch for pre-order.

I think I'm gonna order direct from EVGA.


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> So what would be the equivalent for a 1254 MHz 780 Ti vs 980?


I have no idea, I focused on 970 vs 780 comparison. Still, my estimate is very rough, there are huge discrepancies between the reviews... I couldn't find a review comparing DECENTLY overclocked 780 on overclock vs 970. Reviews tend to manipulate the numbers all the time, meh.


----------



## Sideways8LV

I like how they (Guru3D) referred to the 970 as a WQHD card and 980 as 4K card.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Newegg has like 2 listed, there were in today's promotional flyer.
> 
> GTX980 -
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091914-_-EMC-091914-Index-_-%20VGA-_-14487068-L0E
> 
> GTX970
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091914&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091914-_-EMC-091914-Index-_-%20VGA-_-14125684-L0F
> 
> Amazon has a bunch for pre-order.
> 
> I think I'm gonna order direct from EVGA.


I can pull them up using your links but when I type GTX 980 or 970 in the search nothing comes up with those cards.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I can pull them up using your links but when I type GTX 980 or 970 in the search nothing comes up with those cards.


I put in gtx 980 on Newegg and they popped right up - clear cache maybe?


----------



## Sideways8LV

I was gonna post a link Zipperly but I can't find them again either now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yep, same. Can't wait for these beasts.


*high five* F*** Yeah!


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I can pull them up using your links but when I type GTX 980 or 970 in the search nothing comes up with those cards.


I can't find the cards I ordered on Newegg anymore either. They must take it down when out of stock perhaps? Or maybe the page gets overloaded and goes down temporarily. Keep trying.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> I have no idea, I focused on 970 vs 780 comparison. Still, my estimate is very rough, there are huge discrepancies between the reviews... I couldn't find a review comparing DECENTLY overclocked 780 on overclock vs 970. Reviews tend to manipulate the numbers all the time, meh.


From what I have seen, they're basically the same. 970 usually out performs it buy a few %. Nothing that is really noticeable. It's not like you going to go OOOOHH MY LOOK AT THIS, I WENT FROM 73 TO 78FPS!! *flips table*

It just makes the 780 obsolete because it's:

Cheaper

Uses less power/creates less heat

Has new features i.e DX12.

I really don't understand why anyone with a GK110 would go over to a 980 or 970 but again, this is OCN. Not the most value oriented community. For others on Fermi and older, the 970 is crazy good value imo.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well this is unexpected for me. Going to try and sell my GTX 670 now and pickup a 970.


----------



## amlett

delete


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> I can't find the cards I ordered on Newegg anymore either. They must take it down when out of stock perhaps? Or maybe the page gets overloaded and goes down temporarily. Keep trying.


Why MSI and not Gigabyte?

I'm trying to deicide one of those 970s.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> I can't find the cards I ordered on Newegg anymore either. They must take it down when out of stock perhaps? Or maybe the page gets overloaded and goes down temporarily. Keep trying.


Ok and thank you, I cant buy right now anyway.... would need to sell my 780 first which im trying to decide 670sli or single 680. I have had sli in the past with 2 670's and it was nice when it worked right but at other times it could be a pain in the butt.


----------



## CaliLife17

So is the hydro copper 980 binned like the classified is? Trying to see if its better to buy a classy and get a seperate ek blocks or just get the hydro copper now that it comes with an ek block.


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Or the fan may not really ramp up until 80C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Also, *depending on what RPM it's fan is going at*, the relatively unimpressive 80-degree load temp (vs 83 for the 780 Ti) _despite_ the greatly reduced TDP makes me think the cooling system must have been downgraded.


But of course it doesn't really ramp up until 80C, that's it's target/'keep below' temp. Just like the 780 Ti doesn't really ramp up until 83C, the 580 doesn't really ramp up until 84C etc.

This is why reviewers need to include fan speed stats, because temperature is meaningless without fan speed. If we saw the Titan at [email protected] and the 980 at [email protected], then we'd have some useful insight.

My point was that if the 980 had the true Titan cooler, I think I would have expected a lower target temp of something like 75C, considering the low TDP of the card. If the 980's fan is spinning significantly lower at 80C than a Titan's fan is spinning at 80C, the noise level readings I've seen in reviews don't show it.


----------



## fleetfeather

People asking 'does X beat Y' in the reviews thread.... I don't even.

The answers you seek will likely be in some of the many reviews on the card/s. If they aren't in the reviews, you're SOL. No one in this thread has the cards yet, so the review info is the only info.

I recognise that some people may have super-specific comparisons and therefore want to skip all the reading, but realistically they're super-specific questions that you're asking, so the chances of someone knowing off the top of their head is slim anyways, unless it's info easily found in a review


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> How are you guys getting cards from newegg? im not seeing them even listed yet....


http://www.newegg.com/Video-Cards-Video-Devices/Category/ID-38

They are listed at the bottom


----------



## Sideways8LV

Most reviews I have read said that if you are already an owner of a 700 series card that upgrading now is not really worth it. Personally I'd wait for a Ti variant if I was holding a 780.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I find Nvideas mobile/desktop naming scheme so confusing.

I take it the current mobile maxwell gpus don't have these features?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Video-Cards-Video-Devices/Category/ID-38
> 
> They are listed at the bottom


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Why MSI and not Gigabyte?
> 
> I'm trying to deicide one of those 970s.


Well Gigabyte is clocked higher sure but the MSI's match my Gaming 9 motherboard and they have the new MSI afterburner software to overclock them to 1400-1500, and they are cheaper!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Most reviews I have read said that if you are already an owner of a 700 series card that upgrading now is not really worth it. Personally I'd wait for a Ti variant if I was holding a 780.


Yeah I guess my main concern is the value decreasing on the 780's.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> But of course it doesn't really ramp up until 80C, that's it's target/'keep below' temp. Just like the 780 Ti doesn't really ramp up until 83C, the 580 doesn't really ramp up until 84C etc.
> 
> This is why reviewers need to include fan speed stats, because temperature is meaningless without fan speed.
> 
> My point was that if the 980 had the true Titan cooler, I think I would have expected a lower target temp of something like 75C, considering the low TDP of the card. If the 980's fan is spinning significantly lower at 80C than a Titan's fan is spinning at 80C, the noise level readings I've seen in reviews don't show it.


TTL had the 980 at 80c after 30 min of Valley and the fan capped out at 52% on auto. Not sure if that is good or bad for a ref cooler?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Welp I just sold my 780 Ti on eBay.. no turning back now!


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yeah I guess my main concern is the value decreasing on the 780's.


Well that has been happening for a couple weeks now. The 970's are so cheap I can't see why someone wouldn't buy one. However, you might be able to snag another 780 for cheap to SLI, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## swiftypoison

Where are you guys seeing them on Amazon??


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Where are you guys seeing them on Amazon??


http://www.amazon.com/Graphics-Cards-Computer-Add-Ons-Computers/b/ref=amb_link_369809162_13?ie=UTF8&node=284822&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-left-2&pf_rd_r=0WKWTX59YJVW9NNQQMRY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1711460042&pf_rd_i=193870011&sort=date-desc-rank

(If you refresh you will see the newly added one, that was the top secret)


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Most reviews I have read said that if you are already an owner of a 700 series card that upgrading now is not really worth it. Personally I'd wait for a Ti variant if I was holding a 780.


this is what makes me doubt:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,9.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_review,9.html


----------



## Sideways8LV

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GDDR5-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-0972-KR/dp/B00NI647NE

http://www.amazon.com/PNY-VCGGTX9704XPB-GeForce-Express-Graphics/dp/B00NH5ZNWA

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GTX-970-GAMING-4G/dp/B00NN0GEXQ

There's a few.


----------



## Oubadah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> TTL had the 980 at 80c after 30 min of Valley and the fan capped out at 52% on auto. Not sure if that is good or bad for a ref cooler?


Now that's something useful. Let's compare it to my 780 Ti, which stabalizes at 83C, 63% under full load.



Keeping in mind I was using a different benchmark (shouldn't make any significant difference in my experience), and that my card is the slightly overclocked SC version, is this the kind of difference we would expect if the 980 was using the same HSF? -10% fan speed and -3C, I'm not sure...


----------



## kuziwk

Nvidia said the cards all the way back to the 480s would support dx12 did they not?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> Nvidia said the cards all the way back to the 480s would support dx12 did they not?


DX11 no?


----------



## Dorrak

The EVGA 980 Classy boosting to 1405mhz out of the box looks awesome. I wish EVGA offered Classies for step up.









Finally got my 4th replacement 780 Classy yesterday. Now I see all these new toys popping up!


----------



## GoldenTiger

I'm bummed and excited at the same time...

On the one hand my two SC ACX 970's (which apparently are 1.0's not 2.0's??? I didn't even know evga was making them without the new cooler







!) are showing this on the tracking page:

8:56 am At local FedEx facility (One town over from me)
7:15 am At destination sort facility (A few cities away)

On the other hand, I could have saved $70 + tax going with a neweggbusiness code ($50) and a $10/each cheaper item price off of them compared to my amazon order. I have an email into amazon but I don't like my chances here since they have no real obligation at all to adjust the pricing from that... I'll probably just take the package and enjoy regardless but it's a bit of a bummer to see the 70 buck price difference right off the bat like that







. Tax isn't amazon's fault, obviously. Keeping my fingers crossed but excited anyway!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Video-Cards-Video-Devices/Category/ID-38
> 
> They are listed at the bottom


Hmm, I do not see them aside from the MSI, EVGA reference, and a couple of Gigabyte ones


----------



## DrexelDragon

I'm kinda upset I didn't get the Superclocked versions, only because I know they are higher binned


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I'm kinda upset I didn't get the Superclocked versions, only because I know they are higher binned


...Really?










How much of a difference will that really make?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I'm kinda upset I didn't get the Superclocked versions, only because I know they are higher binned


LOL @ all the immediate "buyer regret" ...

I'm getting it too ...

Mine is saying to myself, "I'm upset that I went with Newegg before first checking my local MicroCenter store cause if it turns out MicroCenter has them then I could have had them for this weekend instead of having to wait until next Tuesday" ...

LOL ...


----------



## Alatar

The awesome ending video from jensen's keynote was uploaded to youtube:


----------



## undeadhunter

Conclusion: If you are on a 780 /290 setup no reason to bother with these cards. Wait for big maxwell or amd new offerings


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I'm kinda upset I didn't get the Superclocked versions, only because I know they are higher binned


The EVGA superclocked cards aren't binned, at least not in the way people normally talk about binning. There's really no point in paying extra for a SC card.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The awesome ending video from jensen's keynote was uploaded to youtube:


Nice, I caught that live last night, was pretty cool.

My two cards show this on tracking now:
"9:06 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery"


----------



## s1rrah

Here's a direct link to the reference "Superclocked" 980 at NewEgg for those having issues finding them ... the description doesn't actually say "Superclocked" but the part number is correct:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The EVGA superclocked cards aren't binned, at least not in the way people normally talk about binning. There's really no point in paying extra for a SC card.


That makes me feel better. I mean I'm planning on OCing it myself anyway, so why do I care where it started at the factory?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice, I caught that live last night, was pretty cool.
> 
> My two cards show this on tracking now:
> "9:06 am On FedEx vehicle for delivery"


Geeezus Heysoooos, that was fast.









Congratulations, first OCN Maxwell delivery any moment now. Woooooooot.


----------



## snoball

I'm a little sad to not see that Titan looking cooler on the 970s. I typically don't like the look of aftermarket coolers except for the DCII and ACX (From the 700 series).


----------



## DrexelDragon

*** MicroCenter lets me add the 980s to my cart but when I go to checkout it says they are unavailable


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm bummed and excited at the same time...
> 
> On the one hand my two SC ACX 970's (which apparently are 1.0's not 2.0's??? I didn't even know evga was making them without the new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !) are showing this on the tracking page:
> 
> 8:56 am At local FedEx facility (One town over from me)
> 7:15 am At destination sort facility (A few cities away)
> 
> On the other hand, I could have saved $70 + tax going with a neweggbusiness code ($50) and a $10/each cheaper item price off of them compared to my amazon order. I have an email into amazon but I don't like my chances here since they have no real obligation at all to adjust the pricing from that... I'll probably just take the package and enjoy regardless but it's a bit of a bummer to see the 70 buck price difference right off the bat like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tax isn't amazon's fault, obviously. Keeping my fingers crossed but excited anyway!


Dude, you were like the first person on OCN to get your hands on two cards. Be happy! Yes $70 is a tidy sum but think of it this way, the cards could have been the prices we have been predicting for weeks and you could be out much more. Enjoy the moment, don't live with regret


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> That makes me feel better. I mean I'm planning on OCing it myself anyway, so why do I care where it started at the factory?


I just always thought the SC versions were better for overclocking because EVGA picked them because they were better overclockers


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'm a little sad to not see that Titan looking cooler on the 970s. I typically don't like the look of aftermarket coolers except for the DCII and ACX (From the 700 series).


I was also looking for the Titan cooler 970. My case works a lot better with a blower type cooler.


----------



## thrgk

Glad I got my 4 290x. Not that large a gain and got them 250 a piece so was a great deal. I wouldn't want to wait for 4 cards to come in stock anyway and then wait for blocks


----------



## CaliLife17

Any word on 980 classy? Going to get 2x 980 classy and buy 2 ek blocks for them.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I just always thought the SC versions were better for overclocking because EVGA picked them because they were better overclockers


SC are not binned. Just factory overclock. Only thing that might be binned is thr classy and KPE


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I just always thought the SC versions were better for overclocking because E
> VGA picked them because they were better overclockers


You would think so but maybe not always because I have never seen the normal model not at the very least be able to run above SC speeds with ease.


----------



## Olivon

Another review (french) :

http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/articles/cartes-graphiques/26326-test-geforce-gtx-970-a-980.html


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> SC are not binned. Just factory overclock. Only thing that might be binned is thr classy and KPE


Oh okay well that's good to know. I'm a big boy I overclock myself lol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Any word on 980 classy? Going to get 2x 980 classy and buy 2 ek blocks for them.


it's on evga's page but no multi dp... standard 2 dl dvi and hdmi and dp.. LAME... no clue why they did that! so i had to go with reference 980 sc


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> You would think so but maybe not always because I have never seen the normal model not at the very least be able to run above SC speeds with ease.


Cool.

The silicon lottery owes me BIG time after the piece of junk 4770k that I couldn't overclock even a little bit even on a custom water cooling loop. That was annoying.


----------



## wholeeo

My 780s are going to be worthless by the time big max comes out


----------



## Sonikku13

Anyone know the mining performance of these cards?


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> it's on evga's page but no multi dp... standard 2 dl dvi and hdmi and dp.. LAME... no clue why they did that! so i had to go with reference 980 sc


Why, are you going to run 3 ROG Swifts on one card?


----------



## Zipperly

Im digging up some OC 780 charts from Guru3d just for fun to compare to a GTX 970 boosting to 1516mhz core. GTX 780 in this one is boosting to 1241mhz core which is pretty easy to reach.

Tombraider at 1440p 93fps for 780 100fps for 970
Bioshock at 1440p 85fps for 780 86fps for 970.

Will try to find more games, now obviously this is very mature 780 drivers vs launch 970 drivers.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My gtx670 is going on the classifieds and Amazon tonight... Prepare for the 970!!!

Anyone, no mobile exclusive 5% discount for Newegg that's active? Anything for Amazon?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I'm kinda upset I didn't get the Superclocked versions, only because I know *they are higher binned*


They are not. They are only binned to run at their targeted stock clocks and that's it. My 780 Ti Superclocked is a crap overclocker.
The only binned EVGA cards are the FTW, Classified and KPE, lesson learned and I will never ever buy a Superclocked card again, but with that card I had no other choice though. If I will buy anything today it will be either a reference EVGA 980 or a 980 FTW/ Classy/ KPE .


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Why, are you going to run 3 ROG Swifts on one card?


i never said i was. multi dp inputs now means you don't need 3 cards...i still need 2 more swifts and another 980...but for now 1 980 will work for 1 swift


----------



## wtshiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> *** MicroCenter lets me add the 980s to my cart but when I go to checkout it says they are unavailable


They are in store pickup only


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> They are not. They are only binned to run at their targeted stock clocks and that's it. My 780 Ti Superclocked is a crap overclocker.
> The only binned EVGA cards are the FTW, Classified and KPE, lesson learned and I will never ever buy a Superclocked card again, but with that card I had no other choice though. If I will buy anything today it will be either a reference EVGA 980 or a 980 FTW/ Classy/ KPE .


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm bummed and excited at the same time...
> 
> On the one hand my two SC ACX 970's (which apparently are 1.0's not 2.0's??? I didn't even know evga was making them without the new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !) are showing this on the tracking page:
> 
> 8:56 am At local FedEx facility (One town over from me)
> 7:15 am At destination sort facility (A few cities away)
> 
> On the other hand, I could have saved $70 + tax going with a neweggbusiness code ($50) and a $10/each cheaper item price off of them compared to my amazon order. I have an email into amazon but I don't like my chances here since they have no real obligation at all to adjust the pricing from that... I'll probably just take the package and enjoy regardless but it's a bit of a bummer to see the 70 buck price difference right off the bat like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tax isn't amazon's fault, obviously. Keeping my fingers crossed but excited anyway!


Awww.... you should be devastated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> My 780s are going to be worthless by the time big max comes out


Some would tell you that they are worthless now. I say if they still play the games you play, then I wouldn't worry about it.









This looks so sexy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832
I want one to play with and compare directly to my 780 @ my 24/7 clocks.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtshiz*
> 
> They are in store pickup only


I know I'm trying to do in store pickup


----------



## jjsoviet

Any link for the Strix on Newegg? I'm leaning towards that because of its lower noise.


----------



## capreppy

Anyone know if MicroCenter is going to get the GTX 970? I'm hoping to stop by there this afternoon to pick up other components.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Awww.... you should be devastated
> Some would tell you that they are worthless now. I say if they still play the games you play, then I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so sexy: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832
> I want one to play with and compare directly to my 780 @ my 24/7 clocks.


I'll pop one in my HTPC, and keep one as a physx card, lol.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> That makes me feel better. I mean I'm planning on OCing it myself anyway, so why do I care where it started at the factory?
> 
> 
> 
> I just always thought the SC versions were better for overclocking because EVGA picked them because they were better overclockers
Click to expand...

Probably good for people who are lazy to OC









Also, I'm not sure for 980 but in the past generation, between 2 SCs (ACX and Ref) I've had better chips on SC reference cooler than ACX. I think neither is binned by evga, though only guarantees stable factory-rated clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Any word on 980 classy? Going to get 2x 980 classy and buy 2 ek blocks for them.


http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988 Looks great but lacks output interfaces


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Any link for the Strix on Newegg? I'm leaning towards that because of its lower noise.


MSI's 970's shut off the fans under 50C and apparently they are barely audible at 100%.


----------



## sgs2008

Still waiting on a proper 780 ti upgrade


----------



## BakerMan1971

I will join criminal and many others who say,
stop worrying about the resale value of your 7 series cards (or even AMD290's) .

Yes the price/performance took a big leap, which does happen every so often
and I am fairly sure that the vast majority of us buy graphics cards, to play games or do whatever design work etc, without worrying much about how much we can get for it down the road
Miners on the other hand.....









Anyway its all exciting, I have decided to stick with my R9 290 (bought in March this year) until something comes out that can REALLY play 4k in a single card solution and of course once IPS 4k monitors are easily bought without offering up my organs to the highest bidder.


----------



## No Hands 55

Anyone find a 970 with the Nvidia blower yet?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> MSI's 970's shut off the fans under 50C and apparently they are barely audible at 100%.


Ohhh nice. Now I think I'm gonna lean towards the MSI Gaming more.

Though, my OCD tells me to go for ASUS just for my build to look uniform lol


----------



## writer21

Should I sell my 780s and go sli 970s if I can get 780ti sli performance with lower power usage?

Might be able to make some money if I go that route cause they so cheap.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wtshiz*
> 
> They are in store pickup only


How are you seeing them at MicroCenter .. I've been searching their site like crazy but nothing comes up.

could you post a link?

Thanks


----------



## exodus1500

This is obviously very much theoretical, but with how these are over clocking in the reviews, do you guys think when the 980ti's come out a pair of water cooled ones will drive surround 1440 at 60 fps with high settings?


----------



## iamhollywood5

So I currently have a 780 Ti Classy that artifacts at stock clocks and is eligible for RMA, but I haven't sent it in yet. Seeing that 780 Ti has now been EOL'd, wonder if I can just wait a few weeks for stock to run out so when I send in my card they have to upgrade me to a 980


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> This is obviously very much theoretical, but do you guys think when the 980ti's come out, a pair will drive surround 1440 at 60 fps with high settings?


A pair of standard 980s will drive a 1440p monitor at 120fps nvm 60fps.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> This is obviously very much theoretical, but do you guys think when the 980ti's come out, a pair will drive surround 1440 at 60 fps with high settings?


maybe,and of cost 1000$ each


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> How are you seeing them at MicroCenter .. I've been searching their site like crazy but nothing comes up.
> 
> could you post a link?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.microcenter.com/site/brands/NVIDIA-980_970.aspx


----------



## Alatar

http://www.techpowerup.com/205444/evga-k-ngp-n-and-tin-break-new-records-with-evga-geforce-gtx-980.html

FS and FSE world records broken.


----------



## Mand12

The 980 now can do 1440 at 60 FPS for most games. And that's with the reviewers not having drivers for MFAA yet, which should increase performance dramatically while maintaining good AA quality.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I will join criminal and many others who say,
> stop worrying about the resale value of your 7 series cards (or even AMD290's) .
> 
> Yes the price/performance took a big leap, which does happen every so often
> and I am fairly sure that the vast majority of us buy graphics cards, to play games or do whatever design work etc, without worrying much about how much we can get for it down the road
> Miners on the other hand.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway its all exciting, I have decided to stick with my R9 290 (bought in March this year) until something comes out that can REALLY play 4k in a single card solution and of course once IPS 4k monitors are easily bought without offering up my organs to the highest bidder.


I will agree that the performance of these cards is impressive for the price, but you still need multiply cards to drive 4k monitors or the Swift. These cards didn't just magically make the 780/780Ti or the 290/290x cards perform any worse. There are some people on this forum that I have seen trying to make people feel stupid for having paid for a GTX780/780Ti. that is just silly unless you bought it less than 3 months ago. My 780 is 13 months old and I have had this 970 level performance for that long. I will sit tight like many others until big Maxwell gets released. but I won't lie in saying that I would love to have a 970 or 980 to play with. But as far as needing it to play the games I play, nope I don't. Some people just like to make others feel bad because they are buttholes. They know who they are.

On another note, where are all those people that said Nvidia would never sale the 980 for less than the 780Ti if it was faster? How does that crow taste?


----------



## Gir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> MSI's 970's shut off the fans under 50C and apparently they are barely audible at 100%.


Do you have a link for proof of that, and is it both of the MSI's?

Thanks!


----------



## exodus1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> A pair of standard 980s will drive a 1440p monitor at 120fps nvm 60fps.


surround... 3 monitors


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> So I currently have a 780 Ti Classy that artifacts at stock clocks and is eligible for RMA, but I haven't sent it in yet. Seeing that 780 Ti has now been EOL'd, wonder if I can just wait a few weeks for stock to run out so when I send in my card they have to upgrade me to a 980


You would more than likely still get a refurbished 780Ti. They will hold on to some stock for RMA's. Now a year from now, you might get lucky and get a 980.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> The 980 now can do 1440 at 60 FPS for most games. And that's with the reviewers not having drivers for MFAA yet, which should increase performance dramatically while maintaining good AA quality.


Is MFAA a shader based AA method? if so then we have heard this before.....


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> A pair of standard 980s will drive a 1440p monitor at 120fps nvm 60fps.


Hm i don think thats likely my 780tis dont hit a solid 60 in some games. I doubt 120 is achievable on most relatively new games.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Did you guys see any reference 970 with nvidias cooler? Evga only has that but ugly blower and acx


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Is MFAA a shader based AA method? if so then we have heard this before.....


No, it's multi-frame AA. The keynote last night talked a lot about it, basically it gives MSAA-like AA with a much, much lower performance hit.

Check the video, he goes into a fair amount of detail on it.


----------



## marduke83

Really impressed with these, but not enough to make me change my 780ti. I wonder how much impact driver improvements will have over time. I can't get over the power efficiency though! Nice work nvidia.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> No, it's multi-frame AA. The keynote last night talked a lot about it, basically it gives MSAA-like AA with a much, much lower performance hit.
> 
> Check the video, he goes into a fair amount of detail on it.


Sweet.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

wait wait...so whats the price of the 970 ???


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i never said i was. multi dp inputs now means you don't need 3 cards...i still need 2 more swifts and another 980...but for now 1 980 will work for 1 swift


I'd run 3 980's for 3 Swifts but depends on the game(s) I guess. Running 2 780Ti Classy on one Swift atm, sufficient for BF4 on Ultra


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> wait wait...so whats the price of the 970 ???


$329 MSRP


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm i don think thats likely my 780tis dont hit a solid 60 in some games. I doubt 120 is achievable on most relatively new games.


cant play competitive on 1080p on ultra with a single card .60 fps doesnt make sene if u have a 120hz monitor.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> surround... 3 monitors


Haha well maybe not 3 i was thinking more likely only one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> Hm i don think thats likely my 780tis dont hit a solid 60 in some games. I doubt 120 is achievable on most relatively new games.


Well my 690 plays most games at around the 100fps mark (1372mhz) at 1440p so i would imagine 2x980s should be able to push atleast 100fps constant in most games give or take the odd ones like Crysis 3 etc.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Probably good for people who are lazy to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not sure for 980 but in the past generation, between 2 SCs (ACX and Ref) I've had better chips on SC reference cooler than ACX. I think neither is binned by evga, though only guarantees stable factory-rated clocks.
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988 Looks great but lacks output interfaces


Looks like the 980 Hydro copper is using a EK block instead of Swift.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I'd run 3 980's for 3 Swifts but depends on the game(s) I guess. Running 2 780Ti Classy on one Swift atm, sufficient for BF4 on Ultra


Running 3 Swifts at max framerate is going to be incredibly difficult for most of the shinier games.

I'm not sure even 4 980s could do it at this point.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG the 970 eats alive the 290x D: and its priced like 150$ less


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Did you guys see any reference 970 with nvidias cooler? Evga only has that but ugly blower and acx


I haven't seen any reference 970's. I don't think they are available at launch.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Do you have a link for proof of that, and is it both of the MSI's?
> 
> Thanks!


It was talked about in one of the reviews I read.
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/graphics/41610-msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g.

It is part of MSI's Twin Frozr V cooling.


----------



## Zetzun

They did 1 dollar = 1 euro conversion here in spain -.-" Anyway MSI 970 already ordered


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Really impressed with these, but not enough to make me change my 780ti. I wonder how much impact driver improvements will have over time. I can't get over the power efficiency though! Nice work nvidia.


Will the GTX 980Ti be on the 20nm node before Christmas? If so, that would be a worthy upgrade I would think.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> OMG the 970 eats alive the 290x D: and its priced like 150$ less


The last line of TPU's 980 review pretty much says it all.

Note: I believe Alatar posted this last night. He asked no one to post the line here because of the ToS.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Will the GTX 980Ti be on the 20nm node before Christmas? If so, that would be a worthy upgrade I would think.


Yeah definitely waiting for big maxwell before I upgrade again.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Just saw several pop up, ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the EVGA Superclocked, is there any point to paying the 20 bucks more if I'm planning on overclocking it anyway?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The EVGA superclocked cards aren't binned, at least not in the way people normally talk about binning. There's really no point in paying extra for a SC card.


Yup. But if you can get it for cheaper like the 770 SC then its a smart choice. Or at least was pre-Maxwell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The last line of TPU's 980 review pretty much says it all.
> 
> Note: I believe Alatar posted this last night. He asked no one to post the line here because of the ToS.


Oh jeez lol.


----------



## Difunto

Got me 2 980s at the nj microcenter and they only have evga sc cards and only 1 per household. Luckily I came with my friend but I left my keys inside the car







my luck ran out


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Did you guys see any reference 970 with nvidias cooler? Evga only has that but ugly blower and acx


nope... pretty bummed cause its making me think we arent even going to see nvidia reference coolers on a 970 now :/ i hope im wrong. Is there anyway to buy directly from nvidia? i know they have nvidia branded 770 stock reference at best buy so they definitely make some, just can never get it on newegg/amazon


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Question OCN

My CPU (3570k at 4.3Ghz) and my ram (2X4GB 1600) will bottleneck an OC 970 ??


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> It may seem unprofessional, it's just the truth. It's how guys talk.
> This is what happens when you divide anything by 0.
> That "just-somebody" guy turned out to be somewhat accurate with the 970 price, he said $350, but was way off on the 980, he claimed $450.
> 
> Anyway, he said Titan 2 around Christmas time. I find that hard to believe, that's so soon, but then again GM200 did tape out a couple months after GM204. We'll see. There's no hurry for GM200 to come out. Prolly at least 6 months around March.


Yeah 970 price is amazing, had the 980 been the $450 he suggested I think I'd had gone ahead and made a purchase. Now just deciding if I want to do 970SLI afterall or try to wait and see on the GM200. In any case I need to start researching new monitors.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Got me 2 980s at the nj microcenter and they only have evga sc cards and only 1 per household. Luckily I came with my friend but I left my keys inside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my luck ran out


Do they have any 970's?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> OMG the 970 eats alive the 290x D: and its priced like 150$ less
> 
> 
> 
> *The last line of TPU's 980 review pretty much says it all.*
> 
> Note: I believe Alatar posted this last night. He asked no one to post the line here because of the ToS.
Click to expand...

That is harsh.... danngg....


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Got me 2 980s at the nj microcenter and they only have evga sc cards and only 1 per household. Luckily I came with my friend but I left my keys inside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my luck ran out












That's just too much excitement for any one person.

Hope you're not stranded.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Got me 2 980s at the nj microcenter and they only have evga sc cards and only 1 per household. Luckily I came with my friend but I left my keys inside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my luck ran out


Damn, sorry to hear that dude. Good luck breaking in. Hopefully an old car.


----------



## Difunto

Yes they do! Hurry up !RUsh


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question OCN
> 
> My CPU (3570k at 4.3Ghz) and my ram (2X4GB 1600) will bottleneck an OC 970 ??


Not in any significant way.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I'd run 3 980's for 3 Swifts but depends on the game(s) I guess. Running 2 780Ti Classy on one Swift atm, sufficient for BF4 on Ultra


not necessary for me with 3 swifts as i only use surround for racing sims and iracing isn't that hard to push but pcars and ac is definitely harder but i can get over 100fps on those with 2 290xs or 2 780 ti's already so no need for 3 980s and fps's and other games flat out suck (imo) with 3 monitors and the fisheye... much prefer single monitor for other games other than sim racing...

however i might just say screw all that...just stay with 1 swift and 1 gpu and get a rift...but triple monitors in racing sims are definitely useful


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Worth it to step up to a 970 from a 770?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Damn, sorry to hear that dude. Good luck breaking in. Hopefully an old car.


yea bro I got spare keys and luckily there on their way here as we speak! Can't wait to get home lol bench away my 2 titans and the 2 980s


----------



## Razor 116

Tempted but I'll wait until Big-Die Maxwell with the possibility of being on the 20nm node.


----------



## kingduqc

R.I.P amd with the 970.? What they can actualy do? I'm wondering if i should sell my 670 and get 2 970. What is the best overclocker so?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Does anyone know what is the best 970. Will be picking up 2


----------



## Ultracarpet

Hmmm.

I wonder how AMD will reply to this...

On one hand they had to have known this was coming because of the 750ti...

On the other... The 285 is just.... An awful card.

Wat is AMD going to dewwwww.


----------



## Amph

amd is going to cry like he did on core duo was released


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xel_Naga*
> 
> I have a feeling the GM200 or the "Titan 2" will repeat the steps of the Titan. Supercomputing cards first for a while and we wont see and gaming variants for 10 months or so. That is unless AMD releases a card that clearly beats the GTX 980


I'm pretty sure 9xx is going to have a short lifespan. Just call it a hunch.

AMD will respond with 295X replacement for 290X, and drop 290X prices down to ~$400.

anyone that thinks AMD has magical access to big ass 20NM dies is fooling them selves.

LOL, was reading that AMD is now using IBM to fabricate 20NM + FinFet GPUs... Something tells me this rumor is sadly mistaken. At best they are using IBM super computing centers for architecture design.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I wonder how AMD will reply to this...
> 
> On one hand they had to have known this was coming because of the 750ti...
> 
> On the other... The 285 is just.... An awful card.
> 
> Wat is AMD going to dewwwww.


What concerns me most about AMD's position is we have barely any hint of anything coming even _remotely_ soon. The 390x cooler thing is basically all I'm aware of.

Do they have something _really_ hidden, that they might be able to bring out before the holiday season? Are they really going to try to weather the season with just price drops?


----------



## BonitiilloO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I wonder how AMD will reply to this...
> 
> On one hand they had to have known this was coming because of the 750ti...
> 
> On the other... The 285 is just.... An awful card.
> 
> Wat is AMD going to dewwwww.


why is an awful card? 285 is just a refresh on the amd gpu line. that probably will end up selling for $200 or less.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What concerns me most about AMD's position is we have barely any hint of anything coming even _remotely_ soon. The 390x cooler thing is basically all I'm aware of.
> 
> *Do they have something really hidden*, that they might be able to bring out before the holiday season? Are they really going to try to weather the season with just price drops?


Only if they've successfully placed a spy network inside Nvidia Labs.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Harsh yet true. Believe when AMD does launch their R9 390X and R9 390 all with AIOs from Asetek (so as not to peak toward 100C), the likelihood of another Bulldozer fiasco is very high, minus the pre-hype, just the utter disappointment on launch day.


But AMD didn't disappoint, the release of the r9 290 and r9 290x performance was fantastic and the price was great (ok so they're hot , winters get cold here in the UK







)

I am confident that AMD will be able to release competitive cards, despite the headlines, and while I won't be in the market for those either, they will most likely be aggressively priced.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What concerns me most about AMD's position is we have barely any hint of anything coming even _remotely_ soon. The 390x cooler thing is basically all I'm aware of.
> 
> Do they have something _really_ hidden, that they might be able to bring out before the holiday season? Are they really going to try to weather the season with just price drops?


Price drops and uber free games!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Where's the Titan backplate 970s? That EVGA blower is super ugly.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm bummed and excited at the same time...
> 
> On the one hand my two SC ACX 970's (which apparently are 1.0's not 2.0's??? I didn't even know evga was making them without the new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !) are showing this on the tracking page:
> 
> 8:56 am At local FedEx facility (One town over from me)
> 7:15 am At destination sort facility (A few cities away)
> 
> On the other hand, I could have saved $70 + tax going with a neweggbusiness code ($50) and a $10/each cheaper item price off of them compared to my amazon order. I have an email into amazon but I don't like my chances here since they have no real obligation at all to adjust the pricing from that... I'll probably just take the package and enjoy regardless but it's a bit of a bummer to see the 70 buck price difference right off the bat like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tax isn't amazon's fault, obviously. Keeping my fingers crossed but excited anyway!


The TPU reviewer said the fans on his review unit were loud, and he was using an ACX 2.0 unit. So hopefully the normal fans are quiet!









That sucks about the price difference. $50 off is a nice deal. Newegg is a bit slower on shipping, though, so you have that.









TPU's review stated EVGA 970's are using an analog Richtek 8802A controller. Disappointing, but it looks like they are using Samsung chips, at least.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Worth it to step up to a 970 from a 770?


Short answer, yes.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Price drops and uber free games!


AMD has no reason to respond to these cards with new cards. They can just price 290X/290 more aggressive. What they need to do is build up cards to compete with High End Maxwell.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> But AMD didn't disappoint, the release of the r9 290 and r9 290x performance was fantastic and the price was great (ok so they're hot , winters get cold here in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I am confident that AMD will be able to release competitive cards, despite the headlines, and while I won't be in the market for those either, *they will most likely be aggressively priced*.


I agree they will be aggressively priced, basically giving the Asetek coolers away for free, or losing money altogether, because they have no choice.

Unless something magical has occurred, which is unlikely.

Or maybe AMD's GPU division will go into hiding, worst case, much like the CPU group and wait and see what they can do with 20 nanometers, who knows at this point.


----------



## brandon6199

Sooooo...

Single GTX 980 or SLI GTX 970's?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> AMD has no reason to respond to these cards with new cards. They can just price 290X/290 more aggressive. What they need to do is build up cards to compete with High End Maxwell.


Aggressive is an understatement. The $330 price on the 970 has gutted AMD's entire product stack - realistically all of their cards need to fall under that price to compete, and there just isn't that much pricing space there. Who's buying a 290X at $350 even?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Sooooo...
> 
> Single GTX 980 or SLI GTX 970's?


GTX970 SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Aggressive is an understatement. The $330 price on the 970 has gutted AMD's entire product stack - realistically all of their cards need to fall under that price to compete, and there just isn't that much pricing space there. Who's buying a 290X at $350 even?


Then they just have to come up with HD 4850 @ $199.

Another note is that these cards are made for people that still own GTX670/680 mostly and never had intention on getting a AMD GPU. AMD will lose market share for sure but not as much as one would think.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm bummed and excited at the same time...
> 
> On the one hand my two SC ACX 970's (which apparently are 1.0's not 2.0's??? I didn't even know evga was making them without the new cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !) are showing this on the tracking page:
> 
> 8:56 am At local FedEx facility (One town over from me)
> 7:15 am At destination sort facility (A few cities away)
> 
> On the other hand, I could have saved $70 + tax going with a neweggbusiness code ($50) and a $10/each cheaper item price off of them compared to my amazon order. I have an email into amazon but I don't like my chances here since they have no real obligation at all to adjust the pricing from that... I'll probably just take the package and enjoy regardless but it's a bit of a bummer to see the 70 buck price difference right off the bat like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tax isn't amazon's fault, obviously. Keeping my fingers crossed but excited anyway!


What is this newegg business code you speak of?


----------



## Silent Scone

970 SLi without question.


----------



## rusirius

About this time AMD is probably thinking of ditching GCN. Tonga should be all that was needed to convince them that GCN is not all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## JakdMan

So we've hit a wall. They can't push full bodied 4k so we have to cheat. So this is why it'll take a while to be adapted, this and the VESA thing. Not sure I like any of this


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> AMD has no reason to respond to these cards with new cards. They can just price 290X/290 more aggressive. What they need to do is build up cards to compete with High End Maxwell.


They probably can't really do anything else (aside from maybe relaunching both the 290 and 290X with higher clocks) than drop prices because designing chips takes ages so the next year or two is probably already mostly locked in. However the problem with this approach is that their watercooled monster card is a H1 2015 product and dropping 290 series prices to compete against the GTX 970 is absolutely going to kill their margins.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I wonder how AMD will reply to this...
> 
> On one hand they had to have known this was coming because of the 750ti...
> 
> On the other... The 285 is just.... An awful card.
> 
> Wat is AMD going to dewwwww.


They can always "rent" Intel's fabs.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakdMan*
> 
> So we've hit a wall. They can't push full bodied 4k so we have to cheat. So this is why it'll take a while to be adapted, this and the VESA thing. Not sure I like any of this


Uh

They can certainly push full 4k.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Richard Huddy is going to have to put on his superman cape and save AMD from this one.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> They probably can't really do anything else (aside from maybe relaunching both the 290 and 290X with higher clocks)


What good would that do? In anything demanding don't they cap out rapidly and then start throttling?


----------



## Gir

Any reviews for the non-gaming MSI yet?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127833


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Short answer, yes.


Really?


----------



## adamski07

I just received the tracking no for my amazon order of two 980 scs which I ordered last night, 9:20 pm pst to be exact. It should arrive tom


----------



## formula m

*Err... ??*

I am not sure whats going on, but what is all the fuss about..? Are these a special cards for SLI..? Most certainly, these are the baby card of this gen, so why all the rush to grab..? Aside from hobbyists..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Richard Huddy is going to have to put on his superman cape and save AMD from this one.


Yes Huddy's job just got a bit harder today.

In other news Roy was on twitter saying how they still have the fastest card with the 295X2. Which of course is just about matched by a $660 GTX 970 SLI setup now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What good would that do? In anything demanding don't they cap out rapidly and then start throttling?


Raise the performance by a tad so they don't have to gut their margins quite as badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *Err... ??*
> 
> I am not sure whats going on, but what is all the fuss about..? Are these a special cards for SLI..? Most certainly, these are the baby card of this gen, so why all the rush to grab..? Aside from hobbyists..


$329 card that sips power and performs between the 290 and 290X. Enough to get most people excited.


----------



## Mand12

But that's my point - how much would performance actually be raised, with the nature of how the R9 boost clocks work?


----------



## Kazumi

Well I'm highly impressed with the 900 series I'll likely stick with my 780SC's for a bit longer. Will look at upgrading into some 980ti's before the summer of 2015.

What I do hope AMD does is not try to compete head to head with Nvidia. A big issue I found when I was running 2 R9 290's was the complete and utter lack of real world performance in games. The drivers caused a fair amount of instability and lower than average performance. Big game releases like Wild Star didn't even get updates months after launch to fix terrible frame rate issues.

I love to see competition between companies because we the users make out like bandits with the latest tech. But AMD needs to refocus on providing good driver support if they want to compete with Nvidia. As users will/are getting tired of great hardware, but crappy support software.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> What is this newegg business code you speak of?


Retailmenot.

It's B2BMLR55, but I haven't tried it. Newegg is running out of stock.


----------



## brandon6199

Any GTX 970 SLI reviews anywhere?


----------



## ino8

Crappy support software has been a cornerstone of AMD since they were still ATI - more than a decade on their drivers still suck. Unfortunately for AMD, a good graphics card is more than just the hardware.

Nice launch though, will finally upgrade my aging 580.


----------



## waylo88

Amazon just had two of the 970 SC's in-stock. Got lucky and ordered one. YAY!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Really?


I'd say so. About 30% faster, less power, newer features, double the VRAM, probably better overclocking.


----------



## Redeemer

Lol so Nvidia has just released Maxwell their next generation and now AMD is done for?? How many time have we seen this cycle


----------



## keikei

I know members were buying cards last night. Ive gone to bed and about to have some coffee. Are these cards already sold out?


----------



## IronWill1991

I just brought EVGA GTX 970 on Newegg. I'm surprised they still have it in stock.


----------



## rusirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Lol so Nvidia has just released Maxwell their next generation and now AMD is done for?? How many time have we seen this cycle


NVIDIA has 2 more architectures that they are working on. AMD has none but GCN revisions. That alone is telling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Really?


Yes, really.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Hm, so what's Nvidia's new naming? There's no more numbers unless they start doing GTX 2800 or something similar?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Lol so Nvidia has just released Maxwell their next generation and now AMD is done for?? How many time have we seen this cycle


It's being said this time due to just how strong the new cards are as far as performance/price ratio, AMD's existing lineup (compare 290x to 970, at a $150 or so price delta), and the lack of anything even remotely on the horizon for AMD as far as new cards go.

The combination is pretty grim. They're not going to go out of business or anything, but it's definitely not going to be a good time for the balance sheets.


----------



## jjsoviet

No ASUS Strix or MSI Gaming in stock on Microcenter


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Crappy support software has been a cornerstone of AMD since they were still ATI - more than a decade on their drivers still suck. Unfortunately for AMD, a good graphics card is more than just the hardware.
> 
> Nice launch though, will finally upgrade my aging 580.


I had 3 straight NVIDIA cards before getting this HD 7970 GHz back in 2013, and let me just say this, NVIDIA had more driver issues/un-optimizations than what I've had encountered with this AMD GPU.

Both have their issues, but they're solid more often than not, issues usually arises when going mGPU.

Having said that, I'm definitely going to get a GTX 980 in the next few months, but for reasons other than drivers lol.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Amazon just had two of the 970 SC's in-stock. Got lucky and ordered one. YAY!


Nice.

I was thinking about canceling and getting the MSI 970 Gaming, mostly because of that Richtek voltage controller.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Any GTX 970 SLI reviews anywhere?


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 SLI.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Hm, so what's Nvidia's new naming? There's no more numbers unless they start doing GTX 2800 or something similar?


Someone jokingly said something about X180 the other day. Something like that or the 1180GTX would be kind of cool to see in my opinion.


----------



## keikei

Gaming performance difference between 970 and 980?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> It's being said this time due to just how strong the new cards are as far as performance/price ratio, AMD's existing lineup (compare 290x to 970, at a $150 or so price delta), and the lack of anything even remotely on the horizon for AMD as far as new cards go.
> 
> The combination is pretty grim. They're not going to go out of business or anything, but it's definitely not going to be a good time for the balance sheets.


Indeed.

However you gotta remember America isn't the whole market and the 980 is selling here for $799 and the 970 for $550, meanwhile the 290x is selling for $600 and the 290 non reference for $499, making it not as clear cut a decision as it would be in America.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusirius*
> 
> NVIDIA has 2 more architectures that they are working on. AMD has none but GCN revisions. That alone is telling.


Clearly you are new to the GPU world. HD 48XX Series being same architecture as HD 29XX and 38XX should have never been able to compete with Nvidias new architecture of GTX280 considering even their old architecture was faster then AMD.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Do you guys think I'll be able to run GTX 970 SLI on my AX750? Or will that be pushing it?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusirius*
> 
> NVIDIA has 2 more architectures that they are working on. AMD has none but GCN revisions. That alone is telling.


AMD has never been as willing as nvidia to give details on its product roadmap. we have no idea what they are working on


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Clearly you are new to the GPU world. HD 48XX Series being same architecture as HD 29XX and 38XX should have never been able to compete with Nvidias new architecture of GTX280 considering even their old architecture was faster then AMD.


Yes, the 4850/4870 were epic. AMD needs something on that scale again.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Do you guys think I'll be able to run GTX 970 SLI on my AX750? Or will that be pushing it?


Card pulls like 170 watts, 2 on there will be more then fine.

I went for the 970 myself.


----------



## Ramzinho

I've hated Nvidia since their 5X series pricing. but I'm a man of no bias. they have pulled it through .. the Game24/Mod24 event is seriously one of the best marketing shenanigans i've seen in a long time. And the pricing.. It just put a bullet in AMD's throne.. in my opinion AMD is now worthless unless they come out with a GPU that's at least 20% faster than the 980 and Has less or same TDP .. they are out of the game for a LONG TIME.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Do you guys think I'll be able to run GTX 970 SLI on my AX750? Or will that be pushing it?


You should be fine. Peeps run 290 xfire at that psu spec.


----------



## lappy

Also a danish review of MSi-Twin-Frozr-GTX-970-Gaming

http://www.tweak.dk/review/MSi-Twin-Frozr-GTX-970-Gaming-4G/2083/1/1


----------



## frag06

Should I really be concerned with the analog Richtek 8802A controller on the EVGA 970?

Man, it is annoying me, lol.


----------



## rusirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Clearly you are new to the GPU world. HD 48XX Series being same architecture as HD 29XX and 38XX should have never been able to compete with Nvidias new architecture of GTX280 considering even their old architecture was faster then AMD.


I am not new to the GPU world. AMD needs mobile gpu and GCN is not the answer. NVIDIA is in complete control of where they want to go. AMD has leadership and finance problems. They need to be focused on new architectures in order to compete.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Lol so Nvidia has just released Maxwell their next generation and now AMD is done for?? How many time have we seen this cycle


The "RIP AMD" comments on various forums are obviously exaggerated however there's also some truth to the idea that this launch really is a tough one for AMD.

1) the 970 pretty much gutted AMD's (and Nvidia's as well btw, though they're EOLing cards) pricing scheme. And since the GM204 based GTX 960 is supposed to launch next month it's not looking good for brand new silicon like Tonga.

2) Unless AMD gets their power consumption and efficiency under control we could be in for a situation where the following events happen:

-R9 390X with a 350W TDP and a stock watercooler launches to a market where it has to compete on price against the GTX 980 which is much cheaper to manufacture, while also dealing with a ~250W (and likely considerably faster) GM200 cards with cheaper BOM costs.

-AMD loses even the remaining small laptop dGPU market that they have. With the launch of the 900 series mobile chips NV should pretty much offer twice the performance of mobile AMD hardware.

Basically the point is that unless AMD can close the gap between GCN and maxwell considerably (and soon) they're going to be in a world of hurt when it comes to margins and profits. Especially since Nvidia has now showed that they're not afraid of being aggressive on the price.

It's not a doomday scenario for AMD by any means but it's definitely not good news either if you're an AMD exec. They're already operating with relatively low margins.

What worries me the most is this:


----------



## Rickles

Also it might be worth waiting for black friday sales to SLI, gives the drivers some time to mature..


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebofdoom*
> 
> Do you guys think I'll be able to run GTX 970 SLI on my AX750? Or will that be pushing it?


The 970 SLI set up most likely sips less juice than your sig card.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> I've hated Nvidia since their 5X series pricing. but I'm a man of no bias. they have pulled it through .. the Game24/Mod24 event is seriously one of the best marketing shenanigans i've seen in a long time. And the pricing.. It just put a bullet in AMD's throne.. in my opinion AMD is now worthless unless they come out with a GPU that's at least 20% faster than the 980 and Has less or same TDP .. they are out of the game for a LONG TIME.


Just because they come out with a card 20% faster on paper does not mean we see the real world performance. It's a reason why users such as myself who got very excited for the 290 and 290x and bought more than 2 of them sold them off and went back to Nvidia. Cards should have had great performance but AMD can never get their heads out of their caves to make good drivers.It takes them 6-12 months to update drivers for hot games. That's just unacceptable.

A example would be I had SLI 290's playing Wildstar could not even get 30 FPS in a 20 man raid with nearly everything disabled/low. Switched to a 780sc on stock clocks and punched the 90 fps mark with everything on high. Drivers make or break a GPU no matter how good their spreadsheets look.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Should I really be concerned with the analog Richtek 8802A controller on the EVGA 970?
> 
> Man, it is annoying me, lol.


Whats the problem here? Less OC headroom? I just ordered an EVGA, so I'm curious now.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Just because they come out with a card 20% faster on paper does not mean we see the real world performance. It's a reason why users such as myself who got very excited for the 290 and 290x and bought more than 2 of them sold them off and went back to Nvidia. Cards should have had great performance but AMD can never get their heads out of their caves to make good drivers.It takes them 6-12 months to update drivers for hot games. That's just unacceptable.
> 
> A example would be I had SLI 290's playing Wildstar could not even get 30 FPS in a 20 man raid with nearly everything disabled/low. Switched to a 780sc on stock clocks and punched the 90 fps mark with everything on high. Drivers make or break a GPU no matter how good their spreadsheets look.


Isn't it nice then that we have professional reviewers who measured the real world performance then?


----------



## JakdMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Uh
> 
> They can certainly push full 4k.


My b. My misunderstanding of the tech. I still feel l8ke the DSR is a weird waste. The VESA thing still stands though. Also looks interesting that power consumption seems to be the battle for now. Ultimately it looks like the draw will be if your games and software are designed with one camp or the other mainly


----------



## Mand12

DSR is there so that your high-end graphics card that is pushing well above 60 FPS on 1080p can give you an image quality a lot closer to 4k _without having to buy a 4k monitor._

Sure, you could _actually_ get a 4k monitor, and then run your card in 4k. DSR doesn't help that. What it does help with is dramatically improving the visual quality at 1080p by utilizing the large amount of what would be underutilized power of the card.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Should I really be concerned with the analog Richtek 8802A controller on the EVGA 970?
> 
> Man, it is annoying me, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the problem here? Less OC headroom? I just ordered an EVGA, so I'm curious now.
Click to expand...

Same here, would like to know this as well.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Whats the problem here? Less OC headroom? I just ordered an EVGA, so I'm curious now.


Read the TPU review. They're using a cheap Richtek analog controller. The reference is using an Onsemi digital controller, so it feels like bit of a slap in the face.









Digital also allows for advanced monitoring. You shouldn't worry too much about OC, though. I am just debating whether or not I should go for the MSI Gaming 970.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Just because they come out with a card 20% faster on paper does not mean we see the real world performance. It's a reason why users such as myself who got very excited for the 290 and 290x and bought more than 2 of them sold them off and went back to Nvidia. Cards should have had great performance but AMD can never get their heads out of their caves to make good drivers.It takes them 6-12 months to update drivers for hot games. That's just unacceptable.
> 
> A example would be I had SLI 290's playing Wildstar could not even get 30 FPS in a 20 man raid with nearly everything disabled/low. Switched to a 780sc on stock clocks and punched the 90 fps mark with everything on high. Drivers make or break a GPU no matter how good their spreadsheets look.


I've had 4 Different 290's the only one I had issues with was the PCS+ (thanks to their @#$%* bios), I don't get while people harp on AMD drivers so much I had zero issues across the wide range of games and noticed overall smoother performance than both my 780's. And as for wildstar the game is what 3 months old now? I played on a single 290 Vapor-X and fps were between 40-110 depending on where you were of course with max settings, 1080, and no FXAA. They have been slow on their drivers lately but I find there to be very few issues when installed properly.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> DSR is there so that your high-end graphics card that is pushing well above 60 FPS on 1080p can give you an image quality a lot closer to 4k _without having to buy a 4k monitor._
> 
> Sure, you could _actually_ get a 4k monitor, and then run your card in 4k. DSR doesn't help that. What it does help with is dramatically improving the visual quality at 1080p by utilizing the large amount of what would be underutilized power of the card.


I would love to see another demo of this. I could not tell the difference in the demo last night given the quality of twitches streaming. I would still prefer jumping to a 4k monitor though. This sounds like a great alternative.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> $329 card that sips power and performs between the 290 and 290X. Enough to get most people excited.


??

I thought it was $550..?

Also, a single card is not the same as SLI, your previous point is laughable. And again, why the rush for these baby cards.. low-wattage GPU is great for hobbyists, but when will the 200 watt, higher core count GPUs out..?

Because if you just bargain shopping, then just wait a week or so, until AMD drops the prices even more on the R9's..


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I would love to see another demo of this. I could not tell the difference in the demo last night given the quality of twitches streaming. I would still prefer jumping to a 4k monitor though. This sounds like a great alternative.


Even on the crappy stream, I could tell the difference. Look at the plants, and note how jaggy and clearly aliased the tops of them are. The DSR version is _dramatically_ improved.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> ??
> I thought it was $550..?
> 
> Also, a single card is not the same as SLI, your previous point is laughable. And again, why the rush for these baby cards.. low-wattage GPU is great for hobbyists, but when will the 200 watt, higher core count GPUs out..?
> 
> Because if you just bargain shopping, then just wait a week or so, until AMD drops the prices even more on the R9's..


970 is $329, it beats the 290 and is really close to the 290x. Which costs a hefty chunk more.
980 is $549, and beats everything.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Isn't it nice then that we have professional reviewers who measured the real world performance then?


I'd like to see some of them go back and compare findings 6-12 months down the road and see how much gains they've gotten since release. It's great yea. But most reviewers bench on launch of a new card release/title release. And then it's forgotten. Getting a 60 FPS jump by switching from AMD to Nvidia when they are comparable cards is rather silly.

I'm not trying to thrash on AMD. They had a good card, it's just their driver support is inconsistent, slow, and sometimes terrible. Nvidia on the other hand tends to be rather quick, fast, and reliable.

On a 9XX note. Who else is excite for that new downsampling tech they are going to push out with the 9XX drivers? It looks pretty impressive to me, and I'd like to get my hands on it after the 9xx launch when they release it for 700 series.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Read the TPU review. They're using a cheap Richtek analog controller. The reference is using an Onsemi digital controller, so it feels like bit of a slap in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital also allows for advanced monitoring. You shouldn't worry too much about OC, though. I am just debating whether or not I should go for the MSI Gaming 970.


Read that review again. "Its VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver" That tells me that the same Afterburner hack that worked on the other Nvidia cards will probably work on this card. Meaning potentially unlocked voltage.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Read that review again. "Its VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver" That tells me that the same Afterburner hack that worked on the other Nvidia cards will probably work on this card. Meaning potentially unlocked voltage.


I didn't even think of that!










Thanks!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I would love to see another demo of this. I could not tell the difference in the demo last night given the quality of twitches streaming. I would still prefer jumping to a 4k monitor though. This sounds like a great alternative.


This feature has always been present with Nvidia. You set custom resolution tables and apply them in the games. Its very taxing to the GPU but its the best form of AA to date. Good to use in games that are not GPU demanding. BF4 has something similar build in. I run 4K in BF4 with 1440p screen. Looks a lot better then 4xMSAA.


----------



## marcus556

I wonder how this DSR works on 1440p monitors, the same as 1080p?


----------



## Thorteris

I really want a 970 and sell my r9-290x with a kraken g10. Is it worth it or should I keep my r9-290x.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This feature has always been present with Nvidia. You set custom resolution tables and apply them in the games. Its very taxing to the GPU but its the best form of AA to date. Good to use in games that are not GPU demanding. BF4 has something similar build in. I run 4K in BF4 with 1440p screen. Looks a lot better then 4xMSAA.


What I'm not clear on is just how "dynamic" it is - whether it will change its render resolution on the fly based on loads. If it does that, then...damn...


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Anyone find a 970 with the Nvidia blower yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I haven't seen any reference 970's. I don't think they are available at launch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Where's the Titan backplate 970s? That EVGA blower is super ugly.


^^^This! I'd love me a 970 with a 980 pcb/heatsink.

Evga Jacob, buddy we need a GTX 970 FTW + with a 980 cooler/backplate!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I wonder how this DSR works on 1440p monitors, the same as 1080p?


Somewhat better. Same effective source resolution, just resized less on 1440p.


----------



## jjsoviet

It would be nice if someone were to compile a list of links where we could buy the various 980 and 970 variants. Currently it's rather difficult to rely on the search feature of these retailers to properly find the products.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Read that review again. "Its VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver" That tells me that the same Afterburner hack that worked on the other Nvidia cards will probably work on this card. Meaning potentially unlocked voltage.


Skyn3t was showing unlocked voltages in KBT, so I would say that is a definite yes.

And right now, the 900 series cards seem to be limited in OC'ing scalability by a stupidly low power limit. Once Skyn3t breaks through that...........oh my goodness.....


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What I'm not clear on is just how "dynamic" it is - whether it will change its render resolution on the fly based on loads. If it does that, then...damn...


Guarantee you that's not the case.


----------



## wholeeo

Just thought I'd throw this out there,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG*
> We're excited to have DSR available on GeForce GPUs. This brand new technology has been initially focused on Maxwell GPUs and will be available on Kepler GPUs as soon as testing completes. Look for this support in an upcoming Game Ready driver.


Took this from the Guru3D forums.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4916739&postcount=113


----------



## gooface

tempted... but I might hold over till the GM210 comes out... I went from a 5870 crossfire setup to a 680 then to my 780... I might bite, but it would depend if I could get a better Job or not...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Gaming performance difference between 970 and 980?


970 has 18.75% of the cores disabled, so assuming it's clocked the same it should only lose UP TO that much performance. Because it still has all of the ROP's, same memory bandwidth etc, it's likely to be less, at least for some loads. It wrecks 980 in price/performance, no question
Quote:


> This feature has always been present with Nvidia. You set custom resolution tables and apply them in the games.


I had two screens, first one it didn't scale properly(?) and second, well, i'm not sure if you can really do ~2-4x the data of 1080p144 on a vg248qe. I didn't try it, honestly - Their solution seems to be a bit cleaner, at least.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I really want a 970 and sell my r9-290x with a kraken g10. Is it worth it or should I keep my r9-290x.


Keep your 290X. It would be a sidegrade to go the GTX 970 for you. You'll already lose money on resale since the GTX 970 guts the resale value of the 290X. And the 290X is still a fantastic performing card.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this out there,
> Took this from the Guru3D forums.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4916739&postcount=113


Epic.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Re-building my pc with X99 but I think once I get the cash I'm going after SLI GTX 980's to replace my single GTX 680. For me should be decent upgrade.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this out there,
> Took this from the Guru3D forums.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4916739&postcount=113


Nice!


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> 970 is $329, it beats the 290 and is really close to the 290x. Which costs a hefty chunk more.
> 980 is $549, and beats everything.


Yes, but *just barely *bro...

There are many people who are looking for a single solution card to push some pixels. I've been at 1440 for 3 years... still hindered by over marketed crap. There are already single cards that can (for example) push Battlefield at 1440 with all bells and whistles, etc. So all these cards are doing, is saying "hello".. they don't tackle the bigger problem in which many are waiting on. The 295 is a good start... waiting for a single card solution from NVidia, too. (SLI is ad-hoc solution BECAUSE there are no single powerful cards.)

Do you understand..? So how long before NVidia releases the more powerful cards based on the 980..? Nobody I know is really looking for a powerful video card, that is stunted by 180 watts.


----------



## szeged

So did Richard huddy have a heart attack yet?

I still lol so hard at the " gaming scientist" title. What a joke.


----------



## pompss

If someone its looking galaxy have it in stock the gtx 970 and 980

http://store.galaxytechus.com/Graphics-Cards_c_1.html


----------



## subyman

I picked Saturday delivery, but Amazon is still preparing my shipment. Might cancel and just wait for an MSI Gaming, but I want to get the card soon so I can throw my 780 up if I decide to keep the 970.

Anyone with sat shipping get their's shipped yet?


----------



## Thorteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Keep your 290X. It would be a sidegrade to go the GTX 970 for you. You'll already lose money on resale since the GTX 970 guts the resale value of the 290X. And the 290X is still a fantastic performing card.


Ok thank you. Luckily I got my r9-290x for free. I won it from a give away almost a year ago. I will just wait until big maxwell.


----------



## Nestala

Decided for a Gigabyte 970 and not an ASUS one, because of the connections. 3x DP was just to nice to pass up for the fan-shut-off-on-idle feature.
Just pulled the trigger. 355€. Will get it somewhere the next week.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I picked Saturday delivery, but Amazon is still preparing my shipment. Might cancel and just wait for an MSI Gaming, but I want to get the card soon so I can throw my 780 up if I decide to keep the 970.
> 
> Anyone with sat shipping get their's shipped yet?


Mine says "Shipping now". You shouldn't worry about it too much. They usually ship out Saturday delivery packages sometime during the day and overnight them.

I ordered an EVGA 970 SC. What card (brand) did you buy? Shipping times may be different depending on the card and the time you bought it.


----------



## Danzle

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-255-EA&tool=3



Do we see here a titan black cooler on a 980SC? In all reviews the 980 cooler whas silver/grey.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Just ordered two Zotac 970's from NCIX. I had no real brand preference- NCIX claimed they were 'In-Stock' so it was $660 with FS and no tax.

I really thought I was gonna need these 7950's a little longer than a few weeks.


----------



## Descadent

nvidia guy on the stream said he can't comment on a 980 ti or he'll get fired...and someone said confirmed...he laughed

so it's still possible......


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

I play at 1440p and 96hz. Should I buy a 970 or 980 or 970 SLI? I am sceptical to SLI as I was unable to get two 670s working together (the screen would flicker between the game and black at half the frame-rate I was getting) Could this be a motherboard/operating system or was it the cards' bridges that I had?

The reviews always show lower frame rates as they crank up the AA. Is a 980 enough to do 96fps without full AA?

Thank you


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So did Richard huddy have a heart attack yet?
> 
> I still lol so hard at the " gaming scientist" title. What a joke.


don't hate the player, hate the game









really though, he's got the best title ever.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> I really want a 970 and sell my r9-290x with a kraken g10. Is it worth it or should I keep my r9-290x.


Keep, unless you're going 2 or 3 SLI/Xfire. The power savings would be substantial.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So did Richard huddy have a heart attack yet?
> 
> I still lol so hard at the " gaming scientist" title. What a joke.


Headline:

"Gaming Scientist Base Jumps From Tall Building, Forgets Parachute."


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> I play at 1440p and 96hz. Should I buy a 970 or 980 or 970 SLI? I am sceptical to SLI as I was unable to get two 670s working together (the screen would flicker between the game and black at half the frame-rate I was getting) Could this be a motherboard/operating system or was it the cards' bridges that I had?
> 
> The reviews always show lower frame rates as they crank up the AA. Is a 980 enough to do 96fps without full AA?
> 
> Thank you


Those issues could have been caused my many things.

What game are you referring to? I doubt one 980 can hit 96 fps on most game while playing at 1440p. You would probably need SLI 970's for that with no AA. With AA, probably SLI 980's.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> I play at 1440p and 96hz. Should I buy a 970 or 980 or 970 SLI? I am sceptical to SLI as I was unable to get two 670s working together (the screen would flicker between the game and black at half the frame-rate I was getting) Could this be a motherboard/operating system or was it the cards' bridges that I had?
> 
> The reviews always show lower frame rates as they crank up the AA. Is a 980 enough to do 96fps without full AA?
> 
> Thank you


I had 2 670's in sli and it worked well for the most part but I ended up going back single GPU.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Question OCN
> 
> My CPU (3570k at 4.3Ghz) and my ram (2X4GB 1600) will bottleneck an OC 970 ??


Naw, you'll be fine.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> I play at 1440p and 96hz. Should I buy a 970 or 980 or 970 SLI? I am sceptical to SLI as I was unable to get two 670s working together (the screen would flicker between the game and black at half the frame-rate I was getting) Could this be a motherboard/operating system or was it the cards' bridges that I had?
> 
> The reviews always show lower frame rates as they crank up the AA. Is a 980 enough to do 96fps without full AA?
> 
> Thank you


What game?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> nvidia guy on the stream said he can't comment on a 980 ti or he'll get fired...and someone said confirmed...he laughed
> 
> so it's still possible......


It's inevitable. It might not be named 980 Ti, but it's _certainly_ coming.

Titan and GK110 were a massive success as far as Nvidia is concerned, they'd be crazy not to make a similar product again with Maxwell. I say this as someone who just ordered three 980s, knowing full well that a bigger Maxwell is coming. Maybe I'll upgrade and sell the 980s, maybe not - but probably not. I'll take my cards and be happy until Pascal


----------



## iTzHughie

Can anyone tell me how come Ti's are still $700+/-? I'm looking to buy a brand new one for $4xx or somewhere around there.
Heck there are even Ti's at 800+ lul?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Mine says "Shipping now". You shouldn't worry about it too much. They usually ship out Saturday delivery packages sometime during the day and overnight them.
> 
> I ordered an EVGA 970 SC. What card (brand) did you buy? Shipping times may be different depending on the card and the time you bought it.


I ordered the EVGA SC 970 with the cart trick around 12:30-1am before launch, so hopefully I'm close to the front of the pack. I'm only 3-4 hours from their main distro center in Nashville/Memphis, so I should be okay.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> The reviews always show lower frame rates as they crank up the AA. Is a 980 enough to do 96fps without full AA?


Note that the reviews are not using the new MFAA technique that was a big talking point in the keynote last night. That will _dramatically_ increase the performance under AA, with still very good visual quality. The reviews didn't have the driver that supports MFAA, though, so they didn't measure it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how come Ti's are still $700+/-? I'm looking to buy a brand new one for $4xx or somewhere around there.
> Heck there are even Ti's at 800+ lul?


Because the new cards _just_ came out. I'd assume most retailers haven't adjusted prices quite yet


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how come Ti's are still $700+/-? I'm looking to buy a brand new one for $4xx or somewhere around there.
> Heck there are even Ti's at 800+ lul?


They went EOL. You usually don't see discounts unless they can't sell them. But, the new cards also just came out.

May I ask why you want a 780 Ti instead of a 970 or 980?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how come Ti's are still $700+/-? I'm looking to buy a brand new one for $4xx or somewhere around there.
> Heck there are even Ti's at 800+ lul?


Anandtech's article said the retailers are responsible for clearing old stock. They may just sit on them until they sell to uninformed people. They don't often blow them out for deep discounts.


----------



## class101

amazon.co.uk
amazon.fr
amazon.de

They all don't know about GTX 900 series, so disappointing


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Note that the reviews are not using the new MFAA technique that was a big talking point in the keynote last night. That will _dramatically_ increase the performance under AA, with still very good visual quality. The reviews didn't have the driver that supports MFAA, though, so they didn't measure it.


Is MFAA something that can be forced on for any game, much like FXAA, or does the game have to support it?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I ordered the EVGA SC 970 with the cart trick around 12:30-1am before launch, so hopefully I'm close to the front of the pack. I'm only 3-4 hours from their main distro center in Nashville/Memphis, so I should be okay.


I did the same, but I think I ordered it around 2 AM (EDT).

Amazon is usually very good with shipping. But if they don't have it marked as shipped or shipping later in the day, you may want to chat with them just to make sure they have it in stock.


----------



## tsm106

You can apply it to any game.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how come Ti's are still $700+/-? I'm looking to buy a brand new one for $4xx or somewhere around there.
> Heck there are even Ti's at 800+ lul?


You may have to wait till the market settles. These new cards just came out. Everyone is buying them. Once they're in stock for more than a second, the 780ti prices will drop even more. I just saw one for about $580.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Note that the reviews are not using the new MFAA technique that was a big talking point in the keynote last night. That will _dramatically_ increase the performance under AA, with still very good visual quality. The reviews didn't have the driver that supports MFAA, though, so they didn't measure it.


Dramatically?

It's 4x MSAA quality with 2x MSAA performance hit.

It sounds really good don't get wrong, but I wouldn't use DRAMATICALLY.


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I did the same, but I think I ordered it around 2 AM (EDT).
> 
> Amazon is usually very good with shipping. If they say it is guaranteed delivery, it rarely ever arrives late.


Any idea if the EVGA SC version will overclock better than a ref Asus or is it more expensive just by the base overclock ?


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Is MFAA something that can be forced on for any game, much like FXAA, or does the game have to support it?


Any game, the presentation said.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Dramatically?
> 
> It's 4x MSAA quality with 2x MSAA performance hit.
> 
> It sounds really good don't get wrong, but I wouldn't use DRAMATICALLY.


....

Half the performance hit isn't dramatic to you? Bwuh?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> You may have to wait till the market settles. These new cards just came out. Everyone is buying them. Once they're in stock for more than a second, the 780ti prices will drop even more. I just saw one for about $580.


Still too much..........


----------



## jjsoviet

Man, the 970s I want are sold out everywhere


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> ....
> 
> Half the performance hit isn't dramatic to you? Bwuh?


In most games the difference between 4x and 2x performance wise is not *that much* mate.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Is MFAA something that can be forced on for any game, much like FXAA, or does the game have to support it?


I believe it's like the old "enhanced" AA modes - it injects into games that support MSAA. So the dev doesn't have to specifically support it, but it won't work with some games.

So not completely universal like FXAA, but also not entirely dependent on dev support like TXAA.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> ....
> 
> Half the performance hit isn't dramatic to you? Bwuh?


Normally, any use of AA is a big hit to performance. 4Xaa at half the cost is huge. Big win for 1080p gamers with these new cards.


----------



## snoball

Is it me or all the 970s really ugly?
My local microcenter has 980s in stock, too tempting!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> Any idea if the EVGA SC version will overclock better than a ref Asus or is it more expensive just by the base overclock ?


OC'ing really just goes by the 'silicon lottery'. They didn't change the VRM's, so it is mostly the same as a reference board.

It's only $10 more expensive, and it looks like it is just because it is SC. If you're going to overclock it yourself, there isn't really a reason to have to get the SC version. I bought it because it was only $10 more (sort of a 'why not' buy) and it was the first link I had.

Check out the TPU review. They compared a few cards and the EVGA SC had the highest OC, beating out the Asus STRIX.


----------



## BinaryDemon

It would be sweet if the GTX780 6gb's saw a significant price drop, but given that they are sorta specialty versions I doubt they will.


----------



## setza

Can anyone find the 970 on amazon?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Can anyone find the 970 on amazon?


Yup, several actually.


----------



## Tec Savy

In my opinion Navida GTX 980 is not as good as its hyped up to be. It does not look good at all. But its just my 2 cents.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Can anyone find the 970 on amazon?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

so that newegg buisness code dosnt work anymore


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Can anyone find the 970 on amazon?



Temporarily out of stock. for 970.

980 is in stock as i type this.

edit: so heres the entire 970 line in amazon.


----------



## sorun

Haha woke up too my asus 980s not shipping but was able to snag some MSI reference cards.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Can anyone find the 970 on amazon?


Search in quotes "GTX 970". All the versions they have should show up, though they're all temporarily out of stock.


----------



## hollowtek

tiger has the evga acx (1.0) and gigabyte windforce. good for cali residents, no tax, still $20 cheaper than newegg after shipping for me. ncix has lots too, but they're expensive.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Is it me or all the 970s really ugly?
> My local microcenter has 980s in stock, too tempting!


I think they're ugly too.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Can anyone find the 970 on amazon?


Search for "gtx 970" with the quotes. It shows everything. They all look out of stock though.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tec Savy*
> 
> In my opinion Navida GTX 980 is not as good as its hyped up to be. It does not look good at all. But its just my 2 cents.


Then you really don't know what you are talking about lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> Got me 2 980s at the nj microcenter and they only have evga sc cards and only 1 per household. Luckily I came with my friend but I left my keys inside the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my luck ran out


walk in first, buy one then go into your car, order online for pickup. Wait 15 mins, profit?


----------



## mickeykool

Still need to use SLI bridges when using 2 or more cards?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tec Savy*
> 
> In my opinion Navida GTX 980 is not as good as its hyped up to be. It does not look good at all. But its just my 2 cents.


What card do you own? I bet I can take a wild guess........


----------



## Shogon

You can Step-Up to the new cards from EVGA now, just did the process.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tec Savy*
> 
> In my opinion Navida GTX 980 is not as good as its hyped up to be. It does not look good at all. But its just my 2 cents.


"Navida" is there a third GPU competitor now?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> 
> Temporarily out of stock. for 970.
> 
> 980 is in stock as i type this.
> 
> edit: so heres the entire 970 line in amazon.


that 980 not sold by amazon and over priced


----------



## DapperDan795

Just ordered my Gtx 980 SC reference from cutting edge gamer. I will have it next week!!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I think they're ugly too.


The Strix and WindForce are pretty good in my opinion


----------



## ekg84

This msi 970 seems to have a reference 980 pcb but hideous plastic shroud. Should be pretty good for watercooling folks though.




Source


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> That is harsh.... danngg....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh yet true. Believe when AMD does launch their R9 390X and R9 390 all with AIOs from Asetek (so as not to peak toward 100C), the likelihood of another Bulldozer fiasco is very high, minus the pre-hype, just the utter disappointment on launch day.
Click to expand...

Adding Asetek AIO on the GPU is not going to cut the card down to $330 price range lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> This msi 970 seems to have a reference 980 pcb but hideous plastic shroud. Should be pretty good for watercooling folks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


They are sort of meant for watercooling folks, like I threw my shiny shroud from GTX TITAN away and get a waterblock on it. Simply, I paid extra for something I don't even use.


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> They went EOL. You usually don't see discounts unless they can't sell them. But, the new cards also just came out.
> 
> May I ask why you want a 780 Ti instead of a 970 or 980?


Because I already have one and sli beats selling it at a loss and only getting a single 980


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Because I already have one and sli beats selling it at a loss and only getting a single 980


I see. Getting another for cheap might be hard. Just keep an eye on Amazon and Newegg.


----------



## sorun

Really not cool by amazon. They just changed my order from monday delivery to estimate. Talked to chat and they said my order was given to a prior customer even though I ordered when it was in stock.

My smile is gone for good


----------



## tsm106

I ordered the MSI 970 OC to connect with a 70in 4K tv... but I'm thinking of getting two so it'll be much funner. The 970 price is fantastic, could get two w/o the woman giving me a hard time lol.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The Strix and WindForce are pretty good in my opinion


I'm leaning towards the Strix myself. I'll wait a bit and see if anything else looks better. I like that the Strix only needs a single 8 pin for power.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Really not cool by amazon. They just changed my order from monday delivery to estimate. Talked to chat and they said my order was given to a prior customer even though I ordered when it was in stock.
> 
> My smile is gone for good


Wow. That sucks. Hope they get more in stock soon.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This feature has always been present with Nvidia. You set custom resolution tables and apply them in the games. Its very taxing to the GPU but its the best form of AA to date. Good to use in games that are not GPU demanding. BF4 has something similar build in. I run 4K in BF4 with 1440p screen. Looks a lot better then 4xMSAA.


This is much better though - with the CP you'd have to fiddle to find resolutions that worked. I could get 1440p at most out of my monitor, but this scales flawlessly to 4K, maybe higher. You were also limited to 60hz, hopefully this should work fine in 120/144hz. Plus theres a little more thought put into the downsampling instead of dumb OGSSAA.

Honestly this is like the killer feature for me - I do a lot of gaming on my 100" projection setup, but 4K PJs with HDMI 2.0 don't even exist yet. This will be a VAST improvement for a lot of people, and it finally gives us something to do with all this spare GPU power at 1080p.


----------



## frag06

Newegg is reporting that the MSI Gaming 970 will be back in stock on the 23rd.

They do have EVGA SC 970's in stock, though.


----------



## ekg84

Palit GTX970 jetstream looks pretty cool IMO. Too bad they dont sell them in US. Especially for guys with Golden themed asus boards.

TPU Press release Link


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I refreshed multiple times leading up to 3AM, and as soon as they went live they just said "temporarily OOS". They never even showed any in-stock.


That is because all of us bought them out before the web page officially went live. We were all using a cached version which checked out properly even though the page was unavailable. And yes, they are shipping out.


----------



## class101

Finally cancelled my Asus 980 ref order. The stock marker just changed while paying at materiel net and they tried to get me Gainsward brand instead but no finally I think I will wait for the non ref version to come, I will get better cards than the one who did beat me at this


----------



## Techboy10

I think I'm gonna wait and see when the reference 970s come out (with the nvidia blowers) since I'm probably gonna pick up a 2nd not too soon after I get my first to SLI. That, and because the nvidia blower looks so much better than anything else.

Hopefully it doesn't take too long (that is, if they come out at all...)


----------



## keikei

Zotac ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970 4GB Graphics Card: In stock as i type this!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> I think I'm gonna wait and see when the reference 970s come out (with the nvidia blowers) since I'm probably gonna pick up a 2nd not too soon after I get my first to SLI. That, and because the nvidia blower looks so much better than anything else.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't take too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think they're going to use that nice metal Titan cooler but the cheap plastic instead for the 970.


----------



## TopicClocker

Oh man, looks like I'll be getting the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970, goodness me, reviews are showing it on par with the 780 Ti and beating it in a few things.









I did not see this coming, lord.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Leafblower was just the mid-range. The high-end will be a jet engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG I'm dying!


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Running 3 Swifts at max framerate is going to be incredibly difficult for most of the shinier games.
> 
> I'm not sure even 4 980s could do it at this point.


Yes, hence "depends on the games I guess". Which is why I don't get people whining about no 3 DP on the Classy unless some sort of special need


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I need to stop reading this thread, at this rate I'll end up with two cards I don't need. Why are you so amazing 970







.....


----------



## 0m3g4

edited, I only went through the first 4 reviews.


----------



## PrototypeT800

970 or 980 to upgrade my 680? I am still debating if it is even worth it but I kind of want 60fps 1080p max settings in all of the games being released for the next few years.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> What is with the games being "benchmarked"?
> Watchdogs, Bioshock infinite, and BF4 really? I wish some of them would have used other games like starcraft 2 and skyrim. Just for reference of how they perform on some older games. I saw one used diablo 3, which is so so, but I would have rather they used sc2.
> I don't own any of those games, and wont own any of them.


Both Skyrim and starcraft are extremely cpu dependent. If you look at recent skyrim benchmarks the frame rate is nearly identical across a very wide range of gpu's. Neither game is really a good comparison to use for the new GPU's unless you are running a very highly modded skyrim instead of vanilla.


----------



## Sideways8LV

I can run Starcraft 2 on crappy Intel HD integrated graphics on a Lenovo Ideacenter. Why would that be good for benchmarking new GPU's?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I need to stop reading this thread, at this rate I'll end up with two cards I don't need. Why are you so amazing 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Good lord, it's a slaughter!
The G1 Gaming is onpar with the 780 ti and beats it in a few benchmarks.
The EVGA 970 SC ACX is really close to the 780 Ti too, god dayum!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> I can run Starcraft 2 on crappy Intel HD integrated graphics on a Lenovo Ideacenter. Why would that be good for benchmarking new GPU's?


Exactly.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> That is because all of us bought them out before the web page officially went live. We were all using a cached version which checked out properly even though the page was unavailable. And yes, they are shipping out.


Most pages were OOS simply because that's what happens when new pages are put up before a launch. My friend ordered 2 oos strix models and got the shipping now notice within the hour, but yeah some of the cards noticeably the EVGA cards were able to be ordered way before launch.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Currently have a 670 and 1440p monitor. Am i right in thinking its best right now to go with a 970 and in the future can pair it with a second when i need it, or would a single 980 still be a viable option? I dont want to spend the cash for 2 970s right now, but want to enjoy 1440p as best I can.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I suddenly look at my 780 Ti, and it isn't so grand anymore.


----------



## Pip Boy

looking forward to trying out Dynamic Super Resolution & MFAA hope it is available on the Linux driver too.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Currently have a 670 and 1440p monitor. Am i right in thinking its best right now to go with a 970 and in the future can pair it with a second when i need it, or would a single 980 still be a viable option? I dont want to spend the cash for 2 970s right now, but want to enjoy 1440p as best I can.


The 970 is the sweet spot right now. Get one now and a second later.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> 970 or 980 to upgrade my 680? I am still debating if it is even worth it but I kind of want 60fps 1080p max settings in all of the games being released for the next few years.


GTX700/TITAN is already max for most games, go 970 SLI.


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm hopping on the next Strix 970 I see in stock.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I suddenly look at my 780 Ti, and it isn't so grand anymore.


Oh come now, our cards will stop being grand when the new Ti card comes out. Until then we should be happy







Unless we try to sell them which is going to be such a fun experience lol. I'm glad I sold my other Titan months ago for over $600, I wouldn't even get that now I imagine.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Good lord, it's a slaughter!
> The G1 Gaming is onpar with the 780 ti and beats it in a few benchmarks.
> The EVGA 970 SC ACX is really close to the 780 Ti too, god dayum!


Most 970's are about on-par with a 780 Ti. Compare the reviews of the 970's to the 780 Ti's and you see you're getting about the same performance for $350 less.


----------



## swiftypoison

this sucks. I was hoping Amazon would have some stock, but it seems everything has been taken.


----------



## hollowtek

strix really is the best value. hell, it even has a backplate and highest factory clocks. i didn't feel like waiting for it to come back in stock, so i jumped on the gb windforce


----------



## M1kuTheAwesome

The more I look at these reviews, the more I like the 970. Dat price/performance...







I know I only bought my 280X in February and had planned to keep it for a long while but damn... I want a 970. I want one bad.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I was thinking about canceling and getting the MSI 970 Gaming, mostly because of that Richtek voltage controller.


Get in line on amazon now if you want one in the next month


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Skyn3t was showing unlocked voltages in KBT, so I would say that is a definite yes.
> 
> And right now, the 900 series cards seem to be limited in OC'ing scalability by a stupidly low power limit. Once Skyn3t breaks through that...........oh my goodness.....


I know. I can't imagine what the clocks will be if 1.4v is achievable on these things!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Oh come now, our cards will stop being grand when the new Ti card comes out. Until then we should be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless we try to sell them which is going to be such a fun experience lol. I'm glad I sold my other Titan months ago for over $600, I wouldn't even get that now I imagine.


I will be fine until the 980 Classified is released. I might have a breakdown in willpower then and have to upgrade.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The Strix and WindForce are pretty good in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Strix myself. I'll wait a bit and see if anything else looks better. I like that the Strix only needs a single 8 pin for power.
Click to expand...

Same.
Quote:


> *The GPU temperatures were very good at a maximum of 69°C under heavy FurMark load with the fans locked at 30% fan speed.* From a noise level perspective, the new STRIX series from ASUS provides 0dB while in idle or under very low-loads, which means the fans are completely off and they're designed to start spinning when GPU reaches 65 degress. Furthermore, the cooler is really powerful and it keeps the card at reasonable temperatures even under heavy load. When running Furmark for 15 minutes the GPU temperature never passed 69 degrees, which is way lower then what you get with the NVIDIA's reference cooler.


http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1443&page=19

In Furmark...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Get in line on amazon now if you want one in the next month


Yeah, no kidding.

I think I'm staying with the EVGA 970, though.

Btw, Newegg said they will have MSI Gaming 970's in stock on the 23rd.


----------



## IronWill1991

From what I see on benchmarks, GTX 970 is 50% - 70% more powerful than GTX 670 depending on the games. Am I right? That's impressive. I can't wait to overclock it.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I need to stop reading this thread, at this rate I'll end up with two cards I don't need. Why are you so amazing 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


me too.. but it keeps popping on the steram


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> That is because all of us bought them out before the web page officially went live. We were all using a cached version which checked out properly even though the page was unavailable. And yes, they are shipping out.


There were only cached links for the EVGA and PNY cards though, which was my point. All the other brands didn't have previously created store links to use the order trick on, yet they were _immediately_ OOS as soon as they went live.

Anyways, I contacted Amazon to see if they could bump my order to Saturday shipping (only had one-day available at checkout). They couldn't, but at least they were nice enough to waive the one-day shipping charge.


----------



## Jaren1

Woot! My Step up is being processed for trading in my 780 for a 980, 50 more bucks for a 980? Yes please.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> Woot! My Step up is being processed for trading in my 780 for a 980, 50 more bucks for a 980? Yes please.


Wow... good deal! Congrats on that.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Zotac ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970 4GB Graphics Card: In stock as i type this!


Newegg has it in stock as well, but it's listed correctly at 329! They've managed to cut the length significantly on these cards as well. This should fit perfectly in my Node 304


----------



## djriful

This release of GTX980/970 reminds me of GTX 680 around Battlefield 3 game launch lol. I miss those times.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Same.
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1443&page=19
> 
> In Furmark...


Furmark is mostly useless. Nvidia at least has tuned their cards/drivers since the 400 series to detect the application and throttle clock speeds, voltages and pretty much everything in general. AMD probably does it as well.

Better off using the most stressful games/canned benches on the market.


----------



## 0m3g4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> I can run Starcraft 2 on crappy Intel HD integrated graphics on a Lenovo Ideacenter. Why would that be good for benchmarking new GPU's?


Oh yah? what FPS do you get?
So with that being said, its nice to say things without a point to it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Both Skyrim and starcraft are extremely cpu dependent. If you look at recent skyrim benchmarks the frame rate is nearly identical across a very wide range of gpu's. Neither game is really a good comparison to use for the new GPU's unless you are running a very highly modded skyrim instead of vanilla.


This statement has a solid point to it, I didn't realize it was so cpu bound.

Either way, I would just like to see them use some games that people like myself play. Also I do play a skyrim with plenty of mods.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> I suddenly look at my 780 Ti, and it isn't so grand anymore.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know. I can't imagine what the clocks will be if 1.4v is achievable on these things!
> I will be fine until the 980 Classified is released. I might have a breakdown in willpower then and have to upgrade.


Stay strong criminal, stay strong.


----------



## NoDoz

Ordered 2 Evga 980s today! Excited!


----------



## jjsoviet

No dragon or owl










When either MSI and ASUS cards went live, was there a period where those were in stock on Amazon before they were sold out?


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> Oh yah? what FPS do you get?
> So with that being said, its nice to say things without a point to it...


I wasn't making a point, I was asking a question. Hence the question mark at the end of my sentence.

...and I have no idea what FPS I'm getting. I have no interest in benching a touch screen all in one heap of junk.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Same.
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1443&page=19
> 
> In Furmark...
> 
> 
> 
> Furmark is mostly useless. Nvidia at least has tuned their cards/drivers since the 400 series to detect the application and throttle clock speeds, voltages and pretty much everything in general. AMD probably does it as well.
> 
> Better off using the most stressful games/canned benches on the market.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Will keep it mind.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> No dragon or owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When either MSI and ASUS cards went live, was there a period where those were in stock on Amazon before they were sold out?


Nope. When all the listings went up, the only card that actually showed some in-stock was the Gigabyte 970 (which went OOS after like two minutes). Everything else went up OOS.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> No dragon or owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When either MSI and ASUS cards went live, was there a period where those were in stock on Amazon before they were sold out?


I'm sure the MSI Gaming 970 was sold out. I'm pretty sure only the Gigabyte 970 was in stock.


----------



## staryoshi

I broke down and put a backorder on the 970 Strix from Amazon. It's a side-grade for sure, but I just can't ignore that delicious efficiency, wonderful Asus PCB, and awesome cooler. it reminds me of their tight DCU cards of old. (Plus, idle fan until 67C or so, woo)

I'm hopeful that it'll ship in the near future so I can bench it against my 780 before I sell it


----------



## Roaches

Seems like theres no reference 970 in retail and only available to OEMs








Gonna have to wait for Best Buy to stock them Nvidia reference cards like they have with the 770 w/Titan cooler.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Nope. When all the listings went up, the only card that actually showed some in-stock was the Gigabyte 970 (which went OOS after like two minutes). Everything else went up OOS.


Well that sucks.

I was about to join the Newegg bandwagon on the MSI Gaming but the non-free shipping kind of turned me off. I'd rather go to Amazon and make use of my Prime membership to at least get free and fast shipping.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Seems like theres no reference 970 in retail and only available to OEMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to wait for Best Buy to stock them Nvidia reference cards like they have with the 770 w/Titan cooler.


Gibbo on ocuk said that they were going to do their own brand 970 with a Titan cooler. But ocuk is in the UK so no idea if anyone in the US is doing anything similar.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well that sucks.
> 
> I was about to join the Newegg bandwagon on the MSI Gaming but the non-free shipping kind of turned me off. I'd rather go to Amazon and make use of my Prime membership to at least get free and fast shipping.


What about the diff in taxes? no taxes with the egg unless your in CA right?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> What about the diff in taxes? no taxes with the egg unless your in CA right?


Or any state that has a shipping facility (EG TN, NJ, etc)

Given the opportunity, I ALWAYS choose Amazon over Newegg unless Newegg is cheaper. Faster shipping for me (Prime) and MUCH easier returns. Amazon has the most consumer-friendly return policy out there


----------



## Amhro

Not sure if posted, but in case you need more coolers...








http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=123


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> What about the diff in taxes? no taxes with the egg unless your in CA right?


Makes sense, there's still tax on Amazon IIRC. Though, I'm an impatient guy so I would have wanted 2-day shipping regardless


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know. I can't imagine what the clocks will be if 1.4v is achievable on these things!
> I will be fine until the 980 Classified is released. I might have a breakdown in willpower then and have to upgrade.


I'll admit a 1.4 GHz stock boost is enough to dash and willpower of waiting.


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone spotted some 980 custom cards ?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

The 980 Ti is going to have to be a complete monster..............


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The 980 Ti is going to have to be a complete monster..............


I hope so.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Gibbo on ocuk said that they were going to do their own brand 970 with a Titan cooler. But ocuk is in the UK so no idea if anyone in the US is doing anything similar.


Thats nice to hear, though I don't like the feeling of buying it at British Pound prices.

Best Buy had Nvidia OEM branded box with 770s that had the Titan cooler that were selling for $329 several weeks back from my last visit...If they're selliing like that before, I'm sure they'll do it again for sure...Those fly of the shelf quick as I don't see them in stock anymore.

I need 3 for GPUs for rendering purpose primarily and gaming secondary. Blower models work best with my case airflow layout. I'm not going EVGA since we know they nerfed the VRD controller compared to reference.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> The 980 Ti is going to have to be a complete monster..............


Considering we shouldn't see a x80Ti until big Maxwell, it should be. I am just imagining something like 50-60% faster than the 780Ti at stock and insane overclocking ability.









Brb....


----------



## CalinTM

There is not gonna be any GM204 Ti version. Gm204 is the full version already, nothing nerfed.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> There is not gonna be any GM204 Ti version. Gm204 is the full version already, nothing nerfed.


Proof?


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> No dragon or owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When either MSI and ASUS cards went live, was there a period where those were in stock on Amazon before they were sold out?


I had a monday shipping on the STRIX before I cancelled for the 980s


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> strix really is the best value. hell, it even has a backplate and highest factory clocks. i didn't feel like waiting for it to come back in stock, so i jumped on the gb windforce


Not a bad choice, the GB has more outputs.

I'm still waiting for the STRIX. Haven't sold my 670 so I'm not in a gigantic hurry. Plus I'm busy playing Destiny on Xbox right now, so I can wait a week or three.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Proof?


What do you mean by proof?

We have die shots of GM204. 980 is full GM204.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What do you mean by proof?
> 
> We have die shots of GM204. 980 is full GM204.


What do I mean by proof? well exactly what I said. Everyone keeps talking about a TI model coming and big maxwell so I figured someone is wrong but who?


----------



## sorun

The MSI looks like the better value vs the STRIX. It also has the dead silent fans till a certain degree is hit and apparently a better overclocker. Though you do get that backplate with the Asus card. *Backplate* *.*


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> The MSI looks like the better value vs the STRIX. It also has the dead silent fans till a certain degree is hit and apparently a better overclocker. Though you do get that backplate with the Asus card. *Backplate* *.*


Here is a Bit-Tech review directly comparing the EVGA SC, MSI Gaming and Asus STRIX 970's.

It even includes Skyrim benchmarks.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What do you mean by proof?
> 
> We have die shots of GM204. 980 is full GM204.


We actually don't have proper die shots of GM204. What we have is a die shot of GM204 with a bunch of nonsense fake stuff plastered all over it so you can't see a thing of the actual die shot.

That said unless they lied about the SMM count per GPC the chip is still a full one. So it's not like it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Snuckie7

Deleted


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Currently have a 670 and 1440p monitor. Am i right in thinking its best right now to go with a 970 and in the future can pair it with a second when i need it, or would a single 980 still be a viable option? I dont want to spend the cash for 2 970s right now, but want to enjoy 1440p as best I can.


As for me im gaming on 1440p which also i had to choose between the gtx 980 or 970 and for the price/value/performance i went for the 970 which i know will do well at 1440p nicely


----------



## _Killswitch_

I'm always entertain by how people rush to get the new card's, I have the money to by at least 1 980 but i'm not going to sit around refreshing my browser or camp it too get one. I'll wait untill I have money for 2 then get some, just hopefully in next month or 2 they down sky rocket in price =S

but one's that do get some now please share how they perform, I tend to value personal user test over "online website reviews" =S


----------



## Monte87

I bought the Gigabyte 970 OC today from Microcenter they just came in off the truck! Can't wait to try this bad boy out..For anyone wondering that had both EVGA's 970/980 in stock and they had the Gigabyte 970/980 which just came off the truck! Brooklyn, NY Store


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monte87*
> 
> I bought the Gigabyte 970 OC today from Microcenter they just came in off the truck! Can't wait to try this bad boy out..For anyone wondering that had both EVGA's 970/980 in stock and they had the Gigabyte 970/980 which just came off the truck!


depends on your state.. help the people out by telling where you are


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> I had a monday shipping on the STRIX before I cancelled for the 980s


So I assume the Strix was in stock for a short while or was there some voodoo cache ordering going on?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> I'm always entertain by how people rush to get the new card's, I have the money to by at least 1 980 but i'm not going to sit around refreshing my browser or camp it too get one. I'll wait untill I have money for 2 then get some, just hopefully in next month or 2 they down sky rocket in price =S
> 
> but one's that do get some now please share how they perform, I tend to value personal user test over "online website reviews" =S


Cool story


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Deleted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> I tend to value personal user test over "online website reviews" =S


So do I because at times I find huge discrepancies...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> I'm always entertain by how people rush to get the new card's, I have the money to by at least 1 980 but i'm not going to sit around refreshing my browser or camp it too get one. I'll wait untill I have money for 2 then get some, just hopefully in next month or 2 they down sky rocket in price =S
> 
> but one's that do get some now please share how they perform, I tend to value personal user test over "online website reviews" =S


The longer you wait the higher chances of custom PCB cards with multiple BIOS switches. If anything its better to wait. Kind of wish the step-up cards had dual bios, I'd love to test out what skyn3t an his buddies can do


----------



## DesertBeagle

what strikes me the most is the improvement in OpenCL compute. nvidia beat AMD for the first time in this benchmark i think. by a great margin. had enough waiting for AMD to fix their opencl compiler.. getting maxwell this time


----------



## MeanBruce

So the GTX980Ti and the Titan 2 and Titan 2 Blacks will use the GM210 die and 20nm node?

And that's what everyone is calling Big Maxwell?

Wasn't when first announced Maxwell supposed to carry a CPU onboard?

Think for my work rig I'll just get an uber efficient GTX 960 on 28nm silicon for $249 in October and then go big GTX 980Ti 20nm in December or January. I'm only a casual gamer 4hours a month maybe, but would like to experience 20nm and a high-end card.









...and an EK nickel plexi block for the GTX 960.

...


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> So I assume the Strix was in stock for a short while or was there some voodoo cache ordering going on?


No I ordered it when it was OOS. A lot of the pages weren't updated correctly. All you had to do was put in a order and wait a bit for stock to show up. Mind you I was there at the 3:01 ET launch time (2:59 ET).


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> As for me im gaming on 1440p which also i had to choose between the gtx 980 or 970 and for the price/value/performance i went for the 970 which i know will do well at 1440p nicely


GTX 670 to GTX 970 is a solid perfectly legitimate upgrade path for 1440p.







(And it's what I should have done







)


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> So the GTX980Ti and the Titan 2 and Titan 2 Blacks will use the GM210 die and 20nm node?
> 
> And that's what everyone is calling Big Maxwell?
> 
> Wasn't when first announced Maxwell supposed to carry a CPU onboard?
> 
> Think for my work rig I'll just get an uber efficient GTX 960 on 28nm silicon in October and then go big for 20nm in December or January. I'm only a casual gamer 4hours a month maybe, but would like to experience 20nm and a high-end card.


Only if you had proof it would drop in dec/jan which i dont think it will happen that soon


----------



## Monte87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> depends on your state.. help the people out by telling where you are


Better now? Brooklyn, NY Please don't come and rob me for my card in the middle of the night!


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertBeagle*
> 
> what strikes me the most is the improvement in OpenCL compute. nvidia beat AMD for the first time in this benchmark i think. by a great margin. had enough waiting for AMD to fix their opencl compiler.. getting maxwell this time


Now we only need an OpenCL version newer than 1.1 and we are set. The standard is already on version 2.0, nvidia trying to make us use CUDA FTW (awesome business tactics as always)...........


----------



## Raikozy

Guys, I was planning on getting a 980. But I just realized that 550 in Canadian dollar is equivalent to 620 bucks and our tax is 13% so its 710 bucks after, too much for me turns out, so I ended up choosing gtx 970, Do you guys think that the card is good enough for 1080p up to 3 years? Is it way worse than 980? And how much of a performance gain would I experience from a 570. I will also overclock that card. Lastly please recommend which cooler should I get. There are 4 cards that I am eyeing on, reference, MSI twin, asus strix, or evga acx 2.0


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> No I ordered it when it was OOS. A lot of the pages weren't updated correctly. All you had to do was put in a order and wait a bit for stock to show up. Mind you I was there at the 3:01 ET launch time (2:59 ET).


I see I see. Well I should just order one and if stock happens, then good show.


----------



## frag06

I just chatted with Amazon and was told the MSI Gaming 970 is expected to be back in stock in 7 - 10 days.


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys, I was planning on getting a 980. But I just realized that 550 in Canadian dollar is equivalent to 620 bucks and our tax is 13% so its 710 bucks after, too much for me turns out, so I ended up choosing gtx 970, Do you guys think that the card is good enough for 1080p up to 3 years? Is it way worse than 980? And how much of a performance gain would I experience from a 570. I will also overclock that card. Lastly please recommend which cooler should I get. There are 4 cards that I am eyeing on, reference, MSI twin, asus strix, or evga acx 2.0


From 570, u will have massive performance improvement.


----------



## Zipperly

Well my 780 has sat on ebay at $299.99 long enough, took it down and will just hold on to it until the next big thing.


----------



## DesertBeagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> Now we only need an OpenCL version newer than 1.1 and we are set. The standard is already on version 2.0, nvidia trying to make us use CUDA FTW (awesome business tactics as always)...........


yep, they should probably scrap cuda and switch to opencl for everybody's sake.. i guess they had invested too much into it but who knows, maybe they kill it in a few years )


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys, I was planning on getting a 980. But I just realized that 550 in Canadian dollar is equivalent to 620 bucks and our tax is 13% so its 710 bucks after, too much for me turns out, so I ended up choosing gtx 970, Do you guys think that the card is good enough for 1080p up to 3 years? Is it way worse than 980? And how much of a performance gain would I experience from a 570. I will also overclock that card. Lastly please recommend which cooler should I get. There are 4 cards that I am eyeing on, reference, MSI twin, asus strix, or evga acx 2.0


570 is about as fast as 750 ti so...



970 is about 2.5 times faster


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> As for me im gaming on 1440p which also i had to choose between the gtx 980 or 970 and for the price/value/performance i went for the 970 which i know will do well at 1440p nicely


The price/performance of the 970 is solid and kind of stole some of 980's thunder









Looking to upgrade from my EVGA 550, should be quite a nice performance boost.

Any suggestions for 1440p monitors? Currently looking at the Asus PB278Q 27.0".


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> The price/performance of the 970 is solid and kind of stole some of 980's thunder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to upgrade from my EVGA 550, should be quite a nice performance boost.
> 
> Any suggestions for 1440p monitors? Currently looking at the Asus PB278Q 27.0".


I have the exact same monitor and im enjoying it and i would recommend it


----------



## omarh2o

Anyone wondering about microcenter 980's/70's they DO have them in stock and alot of them. You need to go in store ask for them. They are not even on display yet. I just checked at the one in NewJersey, where a friend of mine works.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> What game?


Every game AoM to crysis 3

Videos would also do the same thing.


----------



## brandon6199

So no reference model GTX 970 with the NVIDIA blower coolers available? Not a fan of the EVGA blower coolers on the GTX 970 reference cards.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> From 570, u will have massive performance improvement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> 570 is about as fast as 750 ti so...
> 
> 
> 
> 970 is about 2.5 times faster


Indeed, I guess I am going 970, and maybe in the future I will do SLI, but I think 1 970 is good enough for me. And dang, didn't realize my 570 is equivalent to 750ti now, it still run well and can high bf4 at 55-60+ no problem


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well my 780 has sat on ebay at $299.99 long enough, took it down and will just hold on to it until the next big thing.


Yeah they are going be pretty hard to sell now, hopefully i can get at least 400 for a ti classy with ek block in a couple months.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Anyone wondering about microcenter 980's/70's they DO have them in stock and alot of them. You need to go in store ask for them. They are not even on display yet. I just checked at the one in NewJersey, where a friend of mine works.


The one nearest me has 5 ACX 970s and 5 ref EVGA 980s in stock, but at $10 and $20 markups, respectively. Plus tax and a 40 minute drive, it's not worth it for me. (But it may be a viable course for some, particularly if they need new CPU/Mobo combos


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> Only if you had proof it would drop in dec/jan which i dont think it will happen that soon


No proof only wishful thinking, Big Maxwell launch probably won't coordinate with the holiday season, more likely drop 3weeks after the R9 390X release.

Nvidia seems to be in position to adjust the launch accordingly.


----------



## brandon6199

Where can I find these reference GTX 970's for sale?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Yeah they are going be pretty hard to sell now, hopefully i can get at least 400 for a ti classy with ek block in a couple months.


It would probably sell at 299.99 if i left it that way long enough, i was the cheapest one on ebay by $50.00. I just cant really justify it though unless I go 670sli.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> So no reference model GTX 970 with the NVIDIA blower coolers available? Not a fan of the EVGA blower coolers on the GTX 970 reference cards.


Doesn't seem like it. I keep seeing pictures of one in review articles, but there aren't any for sale, which sucks because thats the one I want too.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Where can I find these reference GTX 970's for sale?


I don't think they're for sale to the general public. Hopefully later or EVGA does a FTW model


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Anyone wondering about microcenter 980's/70's they DO have them in stock and alot of them. You need to go in store ask for them. They are not even on display yet. I just checked at the one in NewJersey, where a friend of mine works.


What makes are in stock?


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Where can I find these reference GTX 970's for sale?


Someone mentioned a UK shop planning on selling them earlier in the thread. Otherwise all I've heard is that their are no plans for it atm.


----------



## jjsoviet

Chatted with an Amazon rep and he says that the ASUS Strix is 2-4 weeks, MSI Gaming is 3-5 weeks according to the estimates

That is a long wait


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What makes are in stock?


This is important. I spoke with a rep first thing the Houston store opened, he says that only EVGA and Gigabyte cards are available. No word on MSI or ASUS versions, at least according to the database.

Maybe I should pay the store a visit and see if they have things in stock.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Someone mentioned a UK shop planning on selling them earlier in the thread. Otherwise all I've heard is that their are no plans for it atm.


That makes me sad. I was really looking forward to getting a 970 with that cooler.

Well... at least the PNY one doesn't look too bad and would fit just fine in the FT03S-Mini with no modding required.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Chatted with an Amazon rep and he says that the ASUS Strix is 2-4 weeks, MSI Gaming is 3-5 weeks according to the estimates
> 
> That is a long wait


Holy moly I was going to cancel my 980 (so much mixed feelings) for 970s because of the realization that I don't always need the best, but my 980s are estimated to deliver in the middle of next week. I'll take that over a possible month.


----------



## SoliDD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clocknut*
> 
> I LOL at those 780ti owner trying to sell a used 780Ti @ $500. Come on....aftermarket 970 with slight OC @ $330 = about Titan/780Ti speed.
> 
> Used 780ti only worth = $250.


Same here, I've been nnegotiating with some of them but they won't budge lol


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Where can I find these reference GTX 970's for sale?


My question as well. I NEED IT.

I'm really hoping I won't have to buy a broken 780/980 just to stick the cooler on my 970.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Holy moly I was going to cancel my 980 (so much mixed feelings) for 970s because of the realization that I don't always need the best, but my 980s are estimated to deliver in the middle of next week. I'll take that over a possible month.


Yeah, quite bummed to be honest. Ah well I could probably try other retailers.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoliDD*
> 
> Same here, I've been nnegotiating with some of them but they won't budge lol


LOL... really? A GTX780Ti is worth more than $250. I would tell you to screw off if you came at me with that...lol


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah, quite bummed to be honest. Ah well I could probably try other retailers.


Best of luck! I gotta go get to work. See you guys later.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... really? A GTX780Ti is worth more than $250. I would tell you to screw off if you came at me with that...lol


I just sold mine for $450 on eBay lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Best of luck! I gotta go get to work. See you guys later.


Thanks!









I wonder how much I could sell my reference 680 for. Probably $175-200 at best on the bay :\


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Every game AoM to crysis 3
> 
> Videos would also do the same thing.


Well, excluding crisis 3, you should be able to handle 1440p over 100fps in most games with a single 980. Two 970's have the better performance, but you seem turned off by prior experiences with SLI. Its hard not recommend the 'best' card out right now.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> This msi 970 seems to have a reference 980 pcb but hideous plastic shroud. Should be pretty good for watercooling folks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


This is getting annoying trying to find a 970 reference card. It says for those MSI, "but offer PCBs that are close to NVIDIA's reference design". So are they reference boards or not?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I just sold mine for $450 on eBay lol


What?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> So the GTX980Ti and the Titan 2 and Titan 2 Blacks will use the GM210 die and 20nm node?
> 
> And that's what everyone is calling Big Maxwell?
> 
> Wasn't when first announced Maxwell supposed to carry a CPU onboard?


According to my rough math they can make GM210 on 28nm, virtually the same size of GK110, so my bet is that they will. That top card could be around 30% faster than the GTX 980.

Unless AMD is relying on 20nm to bring competitive performance / watt sooner rather than later, then they really don't have to push 20nm so soon while it's still not mature. I would expect an experimental small die card to test the 20nm node, perhaps a GTX 950 Ti to replace the GTX 750 Ti sometime around March - June of next year, with 20nm only happening later in the year and with x04 cards first.


----------



## Jared2608

The 980 is awesome but at very nearly R 10 000.00, it's gonna have to stay on the shelf


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> My question as well. I NEED IT.
> 
> I'm really hoping I won't have to buy a broken 780/980 just to stick the cooler on my 970.


I bet EVGA will sell these coolers separately or something. I hope so because mine is the ACX model. If not EK to the rescue whenever they release the 970 blocks.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> What?


...?

I just sold my 780 Ti on eBay for $450


----------



## hollowtek

15 of 100 coupon for tigerdirect

Californian's celebrate! No taxes!

EVGA 970 - $325 AC
Gigabyte G1 970 - $355 AC


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much I could sell my reference 680 for. Probably $175-200 at best on the bay :\


probably $200-230. Since 760 will now retail for $220 and a 680 is still considerably faster than a 760.


----------



## 176355

I think I've been waiting for a 980 for a while. I'm running 1440p @96hz in what games I can on a 580 and have been looking to upgrade for a while now. Would I see much of a performance hit running a 980 on PCI Express 2.0 and a 2600K?


----------



## staryoshi

GTX 780/780Ti going EOL will increase their value a bit as their supply dwindles. I'll be waiting for a little while to sell mine after the initial surge wears off. (Plus, I have to wait for the Strix 970 to come in, anyway







)


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... really? A GTX780Ti is worth more than $250. I would tell you to screw off if you came at me with that...lol


I would give no more than $300.00 for one.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> probably $200-230. Since 760 will now retail for $220 and a 680 is still considerably faster than a 760.


Makes sense, so I can still make a bit from my Kepler. Good to know!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I would give no more than $300.00 for one.


Lowball, it's worth around $400. It still performs better than the 970.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I just sold mine for $450 on eBay lol


Not bad. congrats.


----------



## Descadent

i'd buy two more 780 ti classys at $350-400 a piece and cancel my 980 in a heart beat and just have tri sli 780 ti classy....but they ain't gonna drop that low...and doubt anyone wants to sell a 780ti classy that low


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I would give no more than $300.00 for one.


Still doesn't mean it isn't worth more. It is faster than the 970 at stock (a 980 in some cases) and most can overclock quite well too.Not as well as Maxwell, but it appears GK110 still scales better when overclocking.

I say 780 is worth $280-320 depending on the model and the 780Ti $375-$425 depending on the model.

Edit: Here is a good post on that overclocking subject: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13450#post_22873833


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Still doesn't mean it isn't worth more. It is faster than the 970 at stock (a 980 in some cases) and most can overclock quite well too.Not as well as Maxwell, but it appears GK110 still scales better when overclocking.


This is what happens when Nvidia prices a card $699 and 1 year latter a better card replaces it for less. I would feel really bad if i payed full cost for 780 Ti. Yeah 780 Ti is still fast but thats not the point. If it was $499 and GTX980 came @ 499 then you could still get ~350-400 out of it and not feel ripped off. Now you sell it for same price and lose extra $200 on top of that.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearonicMan*
> 
> I think I've been waiting for a 980 for a while. I'm running 1440p @96hz in what games I can on a 580 and have been looking to upgrade for a while now. Would I see much of a performance hit running a 980 on PCI Express 2.0 and a 2600K?


No, specially if you have a decent clock on the 2600k.


----------



## class101

Gainward gets no love, is it really bad brand ? Everywhere I look they are out of stock except for Gainward and Palit


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Lowball, it's worth around $400. It still performs better than the 970.


Maybe to you but in reality no. For $339 with a very slight overclock you have a 780TI with an extra gig of ram.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Maybe to you but in reality no. For $339 with a very slight overclock you have a 780TI with an extra gig of ram.


The 780Ti overclocks too. Don't forget.

Example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13450#post_22873833
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This is what happens when Nvidia prices a card $699 and 1 year latter a better card replaces it for less. I would feel really bad if i payed full cost for 780 Ti. Yeah 780 Ti is still fast but thats not the point. If it was $499 and GTX980 came @ 499 then you could still get ~350-400 out of it and not feel ripped off. Now you sell it for same price and lose extra $200 on top of that.


Yeah I would be quite upset if I had just bought a card 3 months or less ago.


----------



## Piercy

So are there any definite thoughts on the best 970 card to go with? I'm looking to pick up two of them. STRIX/Gaming G1/SOC/EVGA?


----------



## nvoir45

Any idea on when the EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 will come out? From the one's that I've been finding it's only the 1.0 ACX.

Also thoughts on EVGA 970 FTW vs the SSC/SC models? Really debating on which one to get/wait for.. Input would be great.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The 780Ti overclocks too. Don't forget.
> 
> Example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13450#post_22873833


I realize that.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> probably $200-230. Since 760 will now retail for $220 and a 680 is still considerably faster than a 760.


You could already get a 760 for as low as $199 for a while, if you're not picky with brands. But the 760's not yet at EOL so I don't think they can drop in price much further.

My best card right now is a HD 7950 and this seems like a good opportunity to chuck it for a Zotac 970 since I'm moving to a smaller case.


----------



## steel615

Just got my EVGA 980 SC from Amazon... dat backplate.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piercy*
> 
> So are there any definite thoughts on the best 970 card to go with? I'm looking to pick up two of them. STRIX/Gaming G1/SOC/EVGA?


MSI seems like the strongest performer so far. Then the Asus and Gigabyte. The EVGA has a weak 4 phase board and suffers from coil noise at load for some reviewers so far.

The msi has boosted to 1501 MHz. That's the best I've seen yet and made it surpass the 780 ti.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Any idea on when the EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 will come out? From the one's that I've been finding it's only the 1.0 ACX.
> 
> Also thoughts on EVGA 970 FTW vs the SSC/SC models? Really debating on which one to get/wait for.. Input would be great.


thats the new cooler, I think the 970 will always use the new cooler, this one right?
http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_559&item_id=076530


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The 780Ti overclocks too. Don't forget.
> 
> Example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13450#post_22873833
> Yeah I would be quite upset if I had just bought a card 3 months or less ago.


What Nvidia needs to do is replace their lineup at the same time but this way they want people to double dip. Get then GTX980 first and then Big Maxwell.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This is what happens when Nvidia prices a card $699 and 1 year latter a better card replaces it for less. I would feel really bad if i payed full cost for 780 Ti. Yeah 780 Ti is still fast but thats not the point. If it was $499 and GTX980 came @ 499 then you could still get ~350-400 out of it and not feel ripped off. Now you sell it for same price and lose extra $200 on top of that.


though I don't agree with the majority of 780ti vs. complaints, this is why I will never buy a videocard for more than $500. if the GM200/GM210 whatever cards come out at $650 - $1000 like GK110 then I will pass on those too. until I work the used market as per usual that is.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Any idea on when the EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 will come out? From the one's that I've been finding it's only the 1.0 ACX.
> 
> Also thoughts on EVGA 970 FTW vs the SSC/SC models? Really debating on which one to get/wait for.. Input would be great.


Here is one that is based on the 2.0?? --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487066

that card is acx 1 ver.

Cards that have new acx 2 the last 4 digits, will start w/ 0 = acx / 2 is acx ver 2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What Nvidia needs to do is replace their lineup at the same time but this way they want people to double dip. Get then GTX980 first and then Big Maxwell.


Oh yeah. This way they are basically charging double the price of their mid-range chip. I am sure when big Maxwell drops, it will be the $699 price tag all over again unfortunately.


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> thats the new cooler, I think the 970 will always use the new cooler, this one right?
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_559&item_id=076530


That one is the 1.0 cooler. They have a new 2.0 ACX cooler but it hasn't been released yet because I can't find it anywhere.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2974

So I'm wondering if I should just wait for the 2.0 ACX SC or wait for the FTW (http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2978)

Or just go ahead and get the 1.0 ACX SC card.


----------



## rv8000

Has anyone who ordered from newegg get confirmed shipping yet? I jumped on a 970 Gaming at like 3:20 am est, just a minute or two after they popped up and my order is still in the "packing" phase?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piercy*
> 
> So are there any definite thoughts on the best 970 card to go with? I'm looking to pick up two of them. STRIX/Gaming G1/SOC/EVGA?


The Gigabyte model seems to be overkill for my taste - the 970 does not need a 3-fan solution. And I hate stubby PCB models with full-length HSFs (EVGA) as it results in weird PCIE power connector positioning.

My two favorite models are the Strix and Gaming, personally.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What Nvidia needs to do is replace their lineup at the same time but this way they want people to double dip. *Get then GTX980 first and then Big Maxwell.*


And thereby flooding the secondary and tertiary markets with 700 series cards, and all those AMDs.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The Gigabyte model seems to be overkill for my taste - the 970 does not need a 3-fan solution. And I hate stubby PCB models with full-length HSFs (EVGA) as it results in weird PCIE power connector positioning.
> 
> My two favorite models are the Strix and Gaming, personally.


Unfortunately both of them are out of stock, and I would love to get them as well.

To that guy who says Microcenter stocks 970s, were you able to ask if there's anything besides EVGA?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how much I could sell my reference 680 for. Probably $175-200 at best on the bay :\


I wouldn't sell less than $280 - $300. Unless you want to sell it quick. There aren't many used GTX 680 on Amazon.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... really? A GTX780Ti is worth more than $250. I would tell you to screw off if you came at me with that...lol


I think a Ti is worth $450 right about now.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> MSI seems like the strongest performer so far. Then the Asus and Gigabyte. The EVGA has a weak 4 phase board and suffers from coil noise at load for some reviewers so far.
> 
> The msi has boosted to 1501 MHz. That's the best I've seen yet and made it surpass the 780 ti.


The gigabyte one did 1516 at guru3d.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I wouldn't sell less than $280 - $300. Unless you want to sell it quick. There aren't many used GTX 680 on Amazon.


Really now, interesting that it holds that much value especially that it's a reference card.


----------



## Zipperly

Who in their right mind is going to pay $300.00 for a GTX 680 rare or not......?


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Short answer, yes.


Just did a step-up request.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Really now, interesting that it holds that much value especially that it's a reference card.


you will never get someone to buy a used 680 for that much. you were closer to target with your estimate.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Who in their right mind is going to pay $300.00 for a GTX 680 rare or not......?


I'll be happy if it gets $200 actually :v

Not gonna set any high expectations on something two generations old


----------



## MeanBruce

At MOD 24 seems as though Linus was just getting on the modders nerves (how could that happen?) so they've asked him to just answer questions from viewers and leave the modders alone.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Who in their right mind is going to pay $300.00 for a GTX 680 rare or not......?


$250 maybe at most. Someone is currently selling one at $260 at the marketplace.


----------



## Stay Puft

Not sure why everyone wants the strix. It has a single 8 pin where the gaming has an 8 pin and a 6 pin


----------



## snoball

Decision time, to fuel a 144 Hz 1080p display which card think works best? It's mainly for Frostbite engine games (BF4/Hardline)

I am trying to fill this FPS up to ~120-140 for the refresh rate. I'm leaning to the 980.


----------



## eXecuution

Hm.... sell my 780 and buy two 970s?

I think I may.


----------



## Kyal

Anyone got any word to when the EVGA GTX 970's will come back into stock @ amazon?


----------



## staryoshi

Warning: NSFW naked picture from TPU










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Love that PCB










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not sure why everyone wants the strix. It has a single 8 pin where the gaming has an 8 pin and a 6 pin


Between the PCIE connector and the 8-pin, that's more than enough to cover the draw of a highly overclocked 970. Plus, one power connector is better than two from a cabling perspective.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not sure why everyone wants the strix. It has a single 8 pin where the gaming has an 8 pin and a 6 pin


Personally, the design and backplate. Goes well with my system under construction (Maximus VII Hero) so it wouldn't look out of place.

Though, the MSI Gaming is also very good because it still fits within the red-on-black color scheme. Also, the fact that it performs better on base clocks as well as having better OC potential makes it a very compelling alternative.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not sure why everyone wants the strix. It has a single 8 pin where the gaming has an 8 pin and a 6 pin


STRIX is cheap.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL... really? A GTX780Ti is worth more than $250. I would tell you to screw off if you came at me with that...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think a Ti is worth $450 right about now.
Click to expand...

Hopefully, prices will drop as we have expected before they're all gone:

http://www.techpowerup.com/205418/nvidia-kills-the-gtx-780-ti-gtx-780-gtx-770-cuts-gtx-760-pricing.html


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> I have the exact same monitor and im enjoying it and i would recommend it


Oh nice, any ghosting issues while gaming?

Noticeable bleeding?

I'm big on FPS games (not competitively).


----------



## dafour

What are my cooling options? Same pcb dimensions as the 770?Looking at the EVGA 970 SC with ac twin turbo 2.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> STRIX is cheap.


If you're spending 300+ AL what's 20 dollars more?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> That one is the 1.0 cooler. They have a new 2.0 ACX cooler but it hasn't been released yet because I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2974
> 
> So I'm wondering if I should just wait for the 2.0 ACX SC or wait for the FTW (http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2978)
> 
> Or just go ahead and get the 1.0 ACX SC card.


ACX 2.0 is just a new shroud and fans. Same underlying heatsink. EVGA says a bunch of stuff about it but the reviews show only a few db drop and 1-2C cooler. I don't think its that big of a deal.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> $250 maybe at most. Someone is currently selling one at $260 at the marketplace.


That is ridiculous... lol Card is worth about $150-180.


----------



## jjsoviet

Though, something tells me ASUS will out an ROG Matrix 980 and it will look very good. Probably a Poseidon for the 970 but IMO that's unlikely.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> If you're spending 300+ AL what's 20 dollars more?


Well I wouldn't personally mind but someone else might


----------



## amlett

MSI 970 Gaming coming home, I'll try to slap an EK VGA universal block on it.


----------



## Olivon

2 more good reviews :

http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/32697-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-und-970-mit-maxwell-architektur-im-xxl-test.html


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> MSI 970 Gaming coming home, I'll try to slap an EK VGA universal block on it.


I may have to resort to this cooling option with my future 970. Full board waterblocks may be a ways off, and the 970 shouldn't emit much heat anyways.

Speaking of which, are there any hard numbers on how the 970's are in temps and power in real-world use?


----------



## ahnafakeef

I have just one question and would be very glad if someone could answer it for me.

How much better, percentage-wise, is the GTX 980 than a Titan/780Ti at the same clocks?

Thank you.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> That is ridiculous... lol Card is worth about $150-180.


lol, maybe in couple years.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> 2 more good reviews :
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/32697-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-und-970-mit-maxwell-architektur-im-xxl-test.html


Added


----------



## TMatzelle60

Just got the 970 ACX (Non 2.0)


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How much better, percentage-wise, is the GTX 980 than a Titan/780Ti at the same clocks?
> 
> Thank you.


It isnt.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> lol, maybe in couple years.


LOL no not in a couple of years either, right now. Who would pay $260 for a GTX 680 when they could snag a much faster card "290" for even less?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> That is ridiculous... lol Card is worth about $150-180.


$150 for a 680? thats ridiculously low ballin price. Some 750 Ti's cost that much. I wouldn't sell it cheaper than a GTX760 msrp which would be $220. $200 lowest. Since 680 is about ~15% faster than a 760.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have just one question and would be very glad if someone could answer it for me.
> 
> How much better, percentage-wise, is the GTX 980 than a Titan/780Ti at the same clocks?
> 
> Thank you.


A couple of percent. But you won't be running a 980 at the same clocks as a 780ti/Titan unless you got a terrible 980 and a golden top 10 all-time Titan/780ti. The 980 will run at 1500+ mhz on air while the other two will run 1250-1300 on water.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> $150 for a 680? thats ridiculously low ballin price. Some 750 Ti's cost that much. I wouldn't sell it cheaper than a GTX760 msrp which would be $220. Since 680 is about ~15% faster than a 760.


It is not low ballin at all, good grief some of you are ridiculous....









$250 or less will get you a 290 which will run circles around a 680.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

These are some impressive numbers. I can't wait for the next generation of Maxwell to come out. That should be even more insane, and all but decimate the competition as far as noise, heat, and performance. Hopefully cost as well.

Must resist the urge to move my water cooled GTX 780 Classified's to the wife's computer and buy a pair of GTX 980's and water blocks.


----------



## Baasha

Any word on when the GTX-980 Classified will be released?


----------



## jjsoviet

Don't argue about 680 pricing, I'm not selling mine just yet :v

Probably going to pay Microcenter a visit later and see if they've got the 970s I want.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have just one question and would be very glad if someone could answer it for me.
> 
> How much better, percentage-wise, is the GTX 980 than a Titan/780Ti at the same clocks?
> 
> Thank you.


Most reviews are showing about 10% faster on average.


----------



## setza

Does anyone know if there will be a gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 970 waterblock?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Most reviews are showing about 10% faster on average.


At the same clocks?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> $150 for a 680? thats ridiculously low ballin price. Some 750 Ti's cost that much. I wouldn't sell it cheaper than a GTX760 msrp which would be $220. $200 lowest. Since 680 is about ~15% faster than a 760.


you guys have to understand it's years old and used. if performance mattered than it would still be $150 max as the 7970/280X sell around $180 and the R9 290 from $225-$280. how is a 680 worth $200+, let alone $250 with that in mind?


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I may have to resort to this cooling option with my future 970. Full board waterblocks may be a ways off, and the 970 shouldn't emit much heat anyways.
> 
> Speaking of which, are there any hard numbers on how the 970's are in temps and power in real-world use?


It seems that I'll have to get something a heatsink for one chip of ram not covered by the plate.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Most reviews are showing about 10% faster on average.


he asked clock for clock, in which case it's about the same, maybe even a bit lower. though raw clock speeds are in the 980's favor, so better performance + more vram for less money. 980 wins.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What would you guys say a good overclocking gtx670 asus direct CU2 2gb would go for? I'm seeing $220 on amazon but I'm thinking around $160-175? I'm trying to sell it quick too...


----------



## hollowtek

woot.. no tax for me


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

NVidia FTW!

I can't wait to go team green again. I'm done with AMD.

Going to hold off for the Ti but this is great. Unbelievable price for the performance!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> It isnt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> A couple of percent. But you won't be running a 980 at the same clocks as a 780ti/Titan unless you got a terrible 980 and a golden top 10 all-time Titan/780ti. The 980 will run at 1500+ mhz on air while the other two will run 1250-1300 on water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Most reviews are showing about 10% faster on average.


Thanks to all of you for your prompt replies.

Okay, I know I'm being too specific here but how much better is a 980 at 1500MHz than a 1200MHz Titan?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Don't argue about 680 pricing, I'm not selling mine just yet :v
> 
> Probably going to pay Microcenter a visit later and see if they've got the 970s I want.


They have the EVGA ACX:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/438841/GTX970_4GB_SC_ACX_PCIE

EDIT: i find their marketing ploy a little funny though. Would anyone really believe that it was previously priced @ 399?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Don't argue about 680 pricing, I'm not selling mine just yet :v
> 
> Probably going to pay Microcenter a visit later and see if they've got the 970s I want.


Don't hold me to this, but it's my understanding that they currently carry the Gigabyte and of course EVGA in the 970 series.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Has anyone who ordered from newegg get confirmed shipping yet? I jumped on a 970 Gaming at like 3:20 am est, just a minute or two after they popped up and my order is still in the "packing" phase?


Mine still in 'packaging' phase but I did mine at 7:30 EST.


----------



## 0m3g4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> I wasn't making a point, I was asking a question. Hence the question mark at the end of my sentence.
> 
> ...and I have no idea what FPS I'm getting. I have no interest in benching a touch screen all in one heap of junk.


The first sentence of your response was a statement not a question, hence my question.
When I play SC2 on some of the custom maps, my current computer will drop down to 12-15 frames. Zipperly gave a response that actually resolved that aspect.
Just because a computer can "play" a game doesn't mean I would want to play it at bare minimum settings with horrid fps, get my point?

To answer your question, it would benefit myself, and many others still play such games, so what would it hurt? It use to be a staple in benchmarks, now I never see it.


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Most reviews are showing about 10% faster on average.


at the same clock?

naaaaaa


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Mine still in 'packaging' phase but I did mine at 7:30 EST.


EST? You mean a different time zone cause right now its 4:18 est


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Mine still in 'packaging' phase but I did mine at 7:30 EST.


Here's to hoping we don't get shafted thanks to the colossal amount of orders and slow processing


----------



## MeanBruce

A question for those OCN video cards experts with experience.

Which do you believe will be the greatest Maxwell GTX 960 card come October?

Cost is no object, hehehe


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> you guys have to understand it's years old and used. if performance mattered than it would still be $150 max as the 7970/280X sell around $180 and the R9 290 from $225-$280. how is a 680 worth $200+, let alone $250 with that in mind?


nvidia fans typically follow nvidia pricing logic I guess. I never look at nvidia cards used, at least when they are priced so badly.

Glad to see the 970 at this price point and I am definitely looking for one now, though I can't shake the feeling these cards could have been closer to 300. Maybe I'm just not happy they are a bit over my budget. Electricity aint cheap here though so w.e

Amazon has already raised prices on these. Not sure if amazon itself or just merchants. Really dumb when that happens because they kill the value of the card.

As far as the competition, AMD can still be in there with out of stock nvidia cards and better game bonuses. I haven't seen nvidia with any game bundles on these cards which is a shame.A lower price on the 290 290x and the game bundles would be somewhat competitive. If AMD has no 28nm response, 20nm will save them I think.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> A question for those OCN video cards experts with experience.
> 
> Which do you believe will be the greatest Maxwell GTX 960 card come October?
> 
> Cost is no object, hehehe


I'd wager classified.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 970 waterblock?


Contact EK if anyone will they will.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> you guys have to understand it's years old and used. if performance mattered than it would still be $150 max as the 7970/280X sell around $180 and the R9 290 from $225-$280. how is a 680 worth $200+, let alone $250 with that in mind?


I've never said $250. $200-220. From what i can see AMD cards of same performance level tend to sell a bit cheaper. Especially when it comes to Ebay/Amazon. Prices are generally lower at OCN marketplace so it'll depend where you are planning on selling it. $200 is a pretty reasonable price for a card that performs better than a 760 which goes for 220.

But thats my opinion. Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> nvidia fans typically follow nvidia pricing logic I guess. I never look at nvidia cards used, at least when they are priced so badly.
> 
> Glad to see the 970 at this price point and I am definitely looking for one now, though I can't shake the feeling these cards could have been closer to 300. Maybe I'm just not happy they are a bit over my budget. Electricity aint cheap here though so w.e
> 
> Amazon has already raised prices on these. Not sure if amazon itself or just merchants. Really dumb when that happens because they kill the value of the card.
> 
> As far as the competition, AMD can still be in there with out of stock nvidia cards and better game bonuses. I haven't seen nvidia with any game bundles on these cards which is a shame.A lower price on the 290 290x and the game bundles would be somewhat competitive. If AMD has no 28nm response, 20nm will save them I think.


I think the 970 is super competitively priced (you're basically paying a little more than what the 660ti launched at). If one is slightly overpriced it'd be the 980 imho due to smaller die and less transistors than the GK110, and very mature 28nm node. They should have made it $499 and called it a day. I do wonder if it'll come down after the GK110 stock dries up (maybe they didn't want to burn their retail partners too bad).


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Don't hold me to this, but it's my understanding that they currently carry the Gigabyte and of course EVGA in the 970 series.


Yeah, it matches up to what the reps say about 900 series stocks. Reference 980 from Gigabyte, then a couple of custom 970s from EVGA and Gigabyte if I recall.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be a gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 970 waterblock?


Their Facebook page has answers regarding this.
Quote:


> GTX 970 doesn't have a reference design so it will depends from model to model. Some of the cards will be compatible with our GTX 680 and GTX 760 water blocks.


Guess the best thing to do is to wait for the 970 compatibility list to update, or use a universal block.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> nvidia fans typically follow nvidia pricing logic I guess. I never look at nvidia cards used, at least when they are priced so badly.
> 
> Glad to see the 970 at this price point and I am definitely looking for one now, though I can't shake the feeling these cards could have been closer to 300. Maybe I'm just not happy they are a bit over my budget. Electricity aint cheap here though so w.e
> 
> Amazon has already raised prices on these. Not sure if amazon itself or just merchants. Really dumb when that happens because they kill the value of the card.
> 
> As far as the competition, AMD can still be in there with out of stock nvidia cards and better game bonuses. I haven't seen nvidia with any game bundles on these cards which is a shame.A lower price on the 290 290x and the game bundles would be somewhat competitive. If AMD has no 28nm response, 20nm will save them I think.


true I guess. though as far as the 290/290X, I don't even care for game bundles right now. the 970 smashes them both. the size, heat, power (not a big deal for me, but for some) and oc headroom are just too much to overlook objectively. if that R9 285 was a true indication of what they can do with GCN at this point in time, they are in trouble like they've never been in the gpu market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'd wager classified.


you think there will be a gtx960 classified?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I wonder how AMD will reply to this...
> 
> On one hand they had to have known this was coming because of the 750ti...
> 
> On the other... The 285 is just.... An awful card.
> 
> Wat is AMD going to dewwwww.


They need to figure out a way to deliver 290X performance in a 150W TDP, and they've matched the 970.

They also need to make a card 50% faster than a 290X, at 250W TDP, without using an AIO.

Oh, and they need to do this in the next 6 months. GM210 Awaits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> What concerns me most about AMD's position is we have barely any hint of anything coming even _remotely_ soon. The 390x cooler thing is basically all I'm aware of.
> 
> Do they have something _really_ hidden, that they might be able to bring out before the holiday season? Are they really going to try to weather the season with just price drops?


1st they have to weather the storm for the next 18 months with their CPU's, now they have to come up with an answer to Maxwell.

390X is the only thing we know on the horizon, and based on what I said above, that's not the answer to Maxwell AMD needs.

Their best bet would be to release the 390X on 20nm, within 6 months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> why is an awful card? 285 is just a refresh on the amd gpu line. that probably will end up selling for $200 or less.


Tonga is GCN's 3rd generation. The 285 ended up delivering similar performance to the 280 it replaced, which was nothing more than a 7950 with boost. Yeah, it has support for new features, etc, but it's very un-impressive overall. It's $249 now, watch how fast that will be $200, and the 960 is yet to come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusirius*
> 
> About this time AMD is probably thinking of ditching GCN. Tonga should be all that was needed to convince them that GCN is not all that and a bag of chips.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> They can always "rent" Intel's fabs.


Or License Maxwell.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redeemer*
> 
> Lol so Nvidia has just released Maxwell their next generation and now AMD is done for?? How many time have we seen this cycle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusirius*
> 
> NVIDIA has 2 more architectures that they are working on. AMD has none but GCN revisions. That alone is telling.


AMD has to seriously reconsider the next Architecture after GCN NOW. They thought they could ride out GCN because of their console deal, and Mantle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> AMD has never been as willing as nvidia to give details on its product roadmap. we have no idea what they are working on


We have a pretty good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tec Savy*
> 
> In my opinion Navida GTX 980 is not as good as its hyped up to be. It does not look good at all. But its just my 2 cents.


Do tell, why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Most reviews are showing about 10% faster on average.


That's not clock for clock, stock vs stock.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> The first sentence of your response was a statement not a question, hence my question.
> When I play SC2 on some of the custom maps, my current computer will drop down to 12-15 frames. Zipperly gave a response that actually resolved that aspect.
> Just because a computer can "play" a game doesn't mean I would want to play it at bare minimum settings with horrid fps, get my point?
> 
> To answer your question, it would benefit myself and many others still play such games, so what would it hurt? It use to be a staple in benchmarks, now I never see it.


Without getting into a heated debate on the relevance of old games being in benchmarks, because people who are interested in today's hardware are comparing it to today's games (I'm talking majority and purely speculating).... I was merely confused as to why there would be any doubt about how brand new hardware would handle games that already run well on dated hardware not really designed for gaming. Also they probably already have benchmarks for many different GPU's which have been out for some time.


----------



## Bluemustang

Can anyone explain why all the other cards i've looked at have 8 VRAM modules but the 970 gigabyte G1 gaming has 4? I looked through the review and couldnt find any explanation about that in particular, just that the mem does clock well.

Hope I made the right decision with my 2 970 gb windforces. Too late to change it now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Looks like a sweet card, hope this version of the Windforce cooler is better though, because the old one was utter shiite.


What was wrong with the old windforce cooler? I always thought those were some of the best. The review sure seems to support that.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your prompt replies.
> 
> Okay, I know I'm being too specific here but how much better is a 980 at 1500MHz than a 1200MHz Titan?


Well, Anand's review at stock had the 980 and 780Ti each scoring a few victories against each other but the numbers were relatively tight so I'd call the comparison mostly a tie. The thing is the boost clock for the 980 was over 1200MHz while the 780Ti was stuck at a little over 900MHz! Given that, I'd guess tahat it would take 1500MHz for the 980 to trade blows with a 1200MHz 780Ti (and I'm not sure a 980 would be able to clock high enough to keep up with a 1400+MHz 780Ti/Titan)...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Geeezus Heysoooos, that was fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, first OCN Maxwell delivery any moment now. Woooooooot.


Thanks! Arrived an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!

But I have a major problem







...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.



I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?

By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games







.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> you think there will be a gtx960 classified?


Probably not. Bad guess.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, Anand's review at stock had the 980 and 780Ti each scoring a few victories against each other but the numbers were relatively tight so I'd call the comparison mostly a tie. The thing is the boost clock for the 980 was over 1200MHz while the 780Ti was stuck at a little over 900MHz! Given that, I'd guess tahat it would take 1500MHz for the 980 to trade blows with a 1200MHz 780Ti (and I'm not sure a 980 would be able to clock high enough to keep up with a 1400+MHz 780Ti/Titan)...


Actually a reference 780ti would be about 1000mhz ingame boost, source: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63987-nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-3gb-review-3.html

The boost "rating" is 928 but the in-game speed averages about 1ghz.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your prompt replies.
> 
> Okay, I know I'm being too specific here but how much better is a 980 at 1500MHz than a 1200MHz Titan?


The 980 at 300MHz over the 780ti is about a 10-12% improvement, and the 780ti is about 10-15% over the Titan. Give or take a few percentages.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: powder level over 9000!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Arrived an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hey could you measure the box dimensions for me? and ... maybe weigh it with the GPU inside........ even though u already took it out.

International shipping concerns.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 980 at 300MHz over the 780ti is about a 10-12% improvement, and the 780ti is about 10-15% over the Titan.


780 Ti is not 10% - 15% over Titan. Not clock for clock that's for sure.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> hey could you measure the box dimensions for me? and ... maybe weigh it with the GPU inside........ even though u already took it out.
> 
> International shipping concerns.


I'll measure the boxes, but the cards are already installed... I'll edit in a minute with the exact dimensions.

EDIT: Exact retail box dimensions are 12.5" by 9.4" by 2.75".


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> 780 Ti is not 10% - 15% over Titan. Not clock for clock that's for sure.


it should be 10% for sure.


----------



## Olivon

*Sweclockers review*



Also *NordicHardware* ones :


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks! Arrived an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I haven't seen this issue posted anywhere. Sounds odd. Have you tried using EVGA Precision 16 or an AB beta?

Other than the fan issue, how are they? Do you notice any coil whine? One review said it has a bit of coil whine while under load, and if there is one thing I won't tolerate, it is coil whine.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Their Facebook page has answers regarding this.
> Guess the best thing to do is to wait for the 970 compatibility list to update, or use a universal block.


IMO the most-likely card to be based on a previous PCB design that already has an EK block available would be the EVGA blower model 04G-P4-1970-KR due to its short PCB reminiscent of the reference 670 / 760 cards...


----------



## zealord

after going through most of the reviews I have to say that the GTX 980 is amazing, but I hoped for more looking at it now after the initial hype of mine has cooled down a bit. Going back a few weeks/months I was saying to myself that this card should be 20% on the 780 Ti for 499$, but it is not. Of course I might have been a little bit too optimistic about it back then.
It is a great card with no real downside, but I guess even coming from a GTX 680 I can wait for either really good custom models that overclock the card beyond my own expecatations and enter a whole new level of performance or wait for something else.

A few hours ago I was conviced to buy one, but the overclocking on the GTX 980 does not directly result in the performance gain I was hoping for. It might change with Classified, Lightning etc. though. Since I expect bigger cards to come out sooner than later I guess I can wait a few more months. In Q1 2015 we should have GM200 or R9 390X or atleast information on new cards. I can still buy one then If I am wrong.
It is better than the 780 Ti, but it is not that amount better I hoped for considering the 780 Ti is nearly 1 year old now. Nvidia clearly can do better if one looks at the TDP and die size.

Maybe we see price drops soon, because the GTX 970 has such an amazing value atm. A single GTX 980 is probably not going to make 1440p 60fps at max settings possible in more demanding games, but the GM200 might change that. One can only hope they do not introduce the GM200 as a Titanesque flagship card with a premium price tag, but I expect that to happen.

I'll probably change my opinion in a couple of hours lol


----------



## rv8000

Wahoo my 970 Gaming shipped from the egg, too bad I risked the eggsaver shipping and it shipped from CA. Shipments from NJ tend to be overnight with eggsaver for free, guess I didn't get so lucky this time


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The boost "rating" is 928 but the in-game speed averages about 1ghz.


and 980 boost max at 1300 +


----------



## semitope

AMD can take measures to improve their competitiveness that would seem simple. Eg. cut compute performance, cut added hardware like trueaudio, cut memory bus width etc. I think AMDs GPUs may just not be too heavily focused on just pushing graphics like nvidia GPUs seem to be. BTW does compute have any hope of being essential to gaming any time soon?

This also makes me wonder about hairworks performance. How well these will do vs AMD in games like the witcher 3 since its supposedly using compute.

Noob guessing.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> EST? You mean a different time zone cause right now its 4:18 est


7:30am EST, just got my tracking number too.


----------



## Scorpion49

@ people arguing over used 680 prices... I sold 3 of them more than 4 months ago and they were for sale for over a month at $180 a piece. I ended up taking $150 each because I wanted them gone and nobody wanted them. I think $200 is something you might get from a sucker on craigslist but definitely not on any computer forums.


----------



## frag06

Just got my tracking number for an EVGA 970 SC. Shipped out from Nevada for Saturday delivery.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Can anyone explain why all the other cards i've looked at have 8 VRAM modules but the 970 gigabyte G1 gaming has 4? I looked through the review and couldnt find any explanation about that in particular, just that the mem does clock well.
> 
> Hope I made the right decision with my 2 970 gb windforces. Too late to change it now.
> What was wrong with the old windforce cooler? I always thought those were some of the best. The review sure seems to support that.


Anyone?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> @ people arguing over used 680 prices... I sold 3 of them more than 4 months ago and they were for sale for over a month at $180 a piece. I ended up taking $150 each because I wanted them gone and nobody wanted them. I think $200 is something you might get from a sucker on craigslist but definitely not on any computer forums.


+1... People were being unrealistic about this.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> What was wrong with the old windforce cooler? I always thought those were some of the best. The review sure seems to support that.


Noisy and subpar cooling performance, which was why I replaced it with a Prolimatech MK-26.

Maybe it was defective, in any case it did not impress me.

Worth keeping in mind here is that most reviewers test the cards on open test benches. Not in closed systems. Which makes these tests pretty much useless.

In any case, the GTX 970 runs cooler and the fans on the Windforce cooler looks different this time around, perhaps of higher quality too.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Anyone?


PM Occamrazor for the best and most knowledgeable explanation.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Noisy and subpar cooling performance, which was why I replaced it with a Prolimatech MK-26.
> 
> Maybe it was defective, in any case it did not impress me.
> 
> Worth keeping in mind here is that most reviewers test the cards on open test benches. Not in closed systems. Which makes these tests pretty much useless.
> 
> In any case, the GTX 970 runs cooler and the fans on the Windforce cooler looks different this time around, perhaps of higher quality too.


It must have been defective, I had two windforce 670's in SLI and they were both extremely quiet and very cool running cards.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks! Arrived an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Friend of mine just got online after installing the same card as what you have pictured. Zero issues with the fan.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I'm not going EVGA since we know they nerfed the VRD controller compared to reference.


What's this about?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, Anand's review at stock had the 980 and 780Ti each scoring a few victories against each other but the numbers were relatively tight so I'd call the comparison mostly a tie. The thing is the boost clock for the 980 was over 1200MHz while the 780Ti was stuck at a little over 900MHz! Given that, I'd guess tahat it would take 1500MHz for the 980 to trade blows with a 1200MHz 780Ti (and I'm not sure a 980 would be able to clock high enough to keep up with a 1400+MHz 780Ti/Titan)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 980 at 300MHz over the 780ti is about a 10-12% improvement, and the 780ti is about 10-15% over the Titan. Give or take a few percentages.


Thanks a lot to the both of you.

So can we safely assume that a 980Ti is incoming in order to substantially beat the 780Ti?


----------



## skupples

are these new WHQL Drivers safe for GK110 or has nvidia already started the slow forced death of GK110 via drivers?


----------



## overpass

Meh...
None too impressed. Hopefully the 3rd party can unlock more of the potential. Power efficiency is decent, but some review sites do show more sobering, inflated consumption despite impressive idle power and I think we are due for a more in-depth coverage of how power consumption is measured by what standard much like the frame time applied to overall FPS performance. OC potential is very good, but that is of course in the realm of silicon lottery.


----------



## batman900

Edit: F.... Didn't format properly after submitting....


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steel615*
> 
> Just got my EVGA 980 SC from Amazon... dat backplate.


How is it? Any coil whine?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> are these new WHQL Drivers safe for GK110 or has nvidia already started the slow forced death of GK110 via drivers?


344.11? I just installed them without issue on my GTX 780.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> are these new WHQL Drivers safe for GK110 or has nvidia already started the slow forced death of GK110 via drivers?


Installed the new Nvidia drivers today for my GTX760 all is well, and power consumption dropped by 50%.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> It must have been defective, I had two windforce 670's in SLI and they were both extremely quiet and very cool running cards.


I guess it was, as for quiet no, for that you need 120mm fans and above.









I currently use two 120mm Nexus Real Silent fans on the Prolimatech and _that_ is quiet.

120mm is the best balance between quietness and cooling performance by the way. It's the sweet spot.









Ninja edit.
I got into all of this a looong time ago, signed up at SPCR, and from there it simply snowballed.


----------



## renji1337

How much better is a 970vs a 780 classified


----------



## sorun

My "out of stock" MSI 980s are now prepping to ship.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> My "out of stock" MSI 980s are now prepping to ship.


From Amazon?


----------



## Scorpion49

Man, I need to grab a new mobo+CPU first but those 970's are sure tempting. I wasn't too crazy about this launch until I started seeing those reviews pour in.


----------



## Descadent

yeah don't remind me. I need to go x99 and 5820k for video editing as it's a core part of my business....(it just took 48mins to render a 1080p 28mb 7:30 video >_< )but trying to hold on to z68 and 2600k for as long as i can


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Wahoo my 970 Gaming shipped from the egg, too bad I risked the eggsaver shipping and it shipped from CA. Shipments from NJ tend to be overnight with eggsaver for free, guess I didn't get so lucky this time


Boo, same here. I'm in NYC, those NJ ones are usually overnight for me too. This won't be here until next weekend.


----------



## sorun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> From Amazon?


Yup! Probably get it on Monday at the earliest, but if by some magic they ship it within the hour I could get it tomorrow since Amazon promised me one day shipping.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorun*
> 
> Yup! Probably get it on Monday at the earliest, but if by some magic they ship it within the hour I could get it tomorrow since Amazon promised me one day shipping.


Nice. Hope they get there tomorrow!


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'll measure the boxes, but the cards are already installed... I'll edit in a minute with the exact dimensions.
> 
> EDIT: Exact retail box dimensions are 12.5" by 9.4" by 2.75".


thanks for the info


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have just one question and would be very glad if someone could answer it for me.
> 
> How much better, percentage-wise, is the GTX 980 than a Titan/780Ti at the same clocks?
> 
> Thank you.


None. The 980 clock for clock looks to be the same as the 780. Luckily the 980 clocks through the moon!

Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/13450

He knows his stuff!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks! Arrived an hour ago but a system issue had me troubleshooting and just got running now!
> 
> But I have a major problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...the fan speeds are stuck at max or near max regardless of what I set them to and despite the tachometer reading anywhere from 1300-2700rpm.... noise level remains identical (very, very loud), with the 344.11 WHQL driver and Afterburner 4.0 final.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the cards in and haven't read the forums today yet... does anyone know if this is a known issue?
> 
> By the way, out of the box boost = 1354mhz in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dang, more trouble for you. What a shame.

Edit: Added some stuff


----------



## semitope

Oh one detail I have been wondering about. Does anyone know if these have adaptive sync spec in the display port? Or is nvidia going dumb on this detail and willing to risk it all on gsync?


----------



## tsm106

Just saw in the WC forum that some have found that the 670 ref block fits the 970 ref pcb. Whew, was going to sell an old 670 block but not now.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/unread/1514042


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Oh one detail I have been wondering about. Does anyone know if these have adaptive sync spec in the display port? Or is nvidia going dumb on this detail and willing to risk it all on gsync?


I'm going to make an educated guess and say A-Sync is not supported. Tom Petersen already said they had no plans to.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Man, I need to grab a new mobo+CPU first but those 970's are sure tempting. I wasn't too crazy about this launch until I started seeing those reviews pour in.


Yeah same here. Well just a new mobo. I want to go back to ATX and get out of mini ITX. Got a plan for a new build.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I'm going to make an educated guess and say A-Sync is not supported. Tom Petersen already said they had no plans to.


Considering even G-Sync is still in its early footing Nvidia has more then enough time to decide to use A-Sync or not.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Considering even G-Sync is still in its early footing Nvidia has more then enough time to decide to use A-Sync or not.


Yeah, if and when A-Sync > G-Sync, NVIDIA can support it then.


----------



## IronWill1991

My GTX 970 finally have been shipped. Now I'll have to wait until it comes here, so I can sell 670.


----------



## delusion87

Ordered MSI 970








Can't wait till next week ha.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Currently have a 670 and 1440p monitor. Am i right in thinking its best right now to go with a 970 and in the future can pair it with a second when i need it, or would a single 980 still be a viable option? I dont want to spend the cash for 2 970s right now, but want to enjoy 1440p as best I can.


I had a single 670 4GB and a 1440p monitor (clocked to 96Hz). I got a second 670 because I couldnt maintain an absolute minimum fps of 48 in all games, now with the second I can. I am moving up to a single 980 now and a 2nd 980 when the price drops after the next launch. However I have a lot of extra money and I was planning on 2x 970's as it is "cheap" option for how much power you get. I think that is definitely the way to go to enjoy 1440p the most. You should be able to maintain 60fps minimum with those in even the most demanding of games.

One GTX 970 is almost equal in performance to 2x GTX 670's.


----------



## Lex Luger

Managed to order the MSI 970 for 330 on newegg 10 minutes ago. Hopefully it lives up to the 1500 mhz clocks seen in the reviews posted so far.


----------



## MeanBruce

So Funny

Corsair George just walking in to judge the MOD24 modding competition, hahaha what's up George?















He's waving at the camera saying "Hey OCN"...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lex Luger*
> 
> Managed to order the MSI 970 for 330 on newegg 10 minutes ago. Hopefully it lives up to the 1500 mhz clocks seen in the reviews posted so far.


I thought that one was $350?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, if and when A-Sync > G-Sync, NVIDIA can support it then.


I seriously doubt a-sync will be as good as g-sync.

From the way Its been described, a-sync lets the GPU tell the monitor to change it's refresh rate. So if a game is running at a constant 40, it can tell the monitor to refresh at 40 and things should be smooth. But I expect there will still be microstutters from missed refreshes.

OTOH g-sync tells the monitor specifically when to refresh, so a frame will never miss a refresh and it should be butter smooth regardless of how much frame time fluctuates. NVIDIA didn't bulld all that hardware for nothing - it'll likely be the superior (but more expensive) option.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Just saw in the WC forum that some have found that the 670 ref block fits the 970 ref pcb. Whew, was going to sell an old 670 block but not now.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/unread/1514042


Superb info!









(@r0ach, this info may be of use to you)


----------



## Geglamash

Anyone know if/where one will be able to buy a reference 970?

I'm not much of a fan of these after-market cards.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Friend of mine just got online after installing the same card as what you have pictured. Zero issues with the fan.


Thanks, yeah I determined it is actually one of the two fans on one of the two cards that has a defect. By stopping one fan with my finger on the hub the noise is gone immediately, while stopping the other fan leaves the extreme noise level intact. Already set up an RMA now for a cross-ship with evga, unfortunately I am cross-country from them so it'll probably be several days before the replacement comes (amazon is out of stock so I couldn't just do a replacement with them as a cross-ship with prime). I have one fully working card though at least to enjoy until then....







.


----------



## kx11

so far no online store got any 980 non-ref


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> Anyone know if/where one will be able to buy a reference 970?
> 
> I'm not much of a fan of these after-market cards.


Why is this?
Usually aftermarket have better cooling and sometimes better power management.


----------



## Geglamash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why is this?
> Usually aftermarket have better cooling and sometimes better power management.


I have a mITX setup, and as such, blower-style airflow is important considering the positioning of my other components.
My HDD is right under my GPU, and last thing I want is a bunch of fans blowing hot air on it.


----------



## V3teran

How much in price difference will the Classifieds be to these EVGA SC 980's? Are the Classys double in price?


----------



## fleetfeather

Reference PCB Zotac seems like a no-brainer at this point

In-stock, and compatible with 670 GPU blocks. You could be under water in 24hours...

http://www.amazon.com/Zotac-GeForce-DisplayPort-Graphics-ZT-90101-10P/dp/B00NNXVPS2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411165170&sr=8-1&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


----------



## frag06

Anyone else had problems installing the 344.11 driver? It keeps failing to install the PhysX drivers for me.









Edit: Got it to work. Had to manually download the old PhysX driver to uninstall it completely. After that the 344.11 driver installed correctly.


----------



## jjsoviet

Still hoping that MSI and ASUS models will be in stock during the weekend


----------



## NoDoz

Ill have 2 Evga GTX 980s on Monday.whoohoo


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> How much in price difference will the Classifieds be to these EVGA SC 980's? Are the Classys double in price?


Double? No but definitely a good premium.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Still hoping that MSI and ASUS models will be in stock during the weekend


Same here, although I'm still unsure which one to go with. Aesthetically the ASUS works for my build better but I'm confident the MSI is the slightly better model for performance.


----------



## Paladin Goo

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI5NCRW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sooooo happy...*stares endlessly at shipping tracking page*

I was so happy when I ordered it...and when it shipped, I was literally cackling.

and I'm still like...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Still hoping that MSI and ASUS models will be in stock during the weekend


I chatted with Amazon and they told me 7 - 10 days for the MSI 970 Gaming. I chatted with them a second time and they said the MSI 970 Gaming should be in stock on September 29th, so 10 days looks right. Not sure about the Asus versions.

Newegg lists the MSI 970 Gaming as in stock on the 23rd.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI5NCRW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sooooo happy...*stares endlessly at shipping tracking page*
> 
> I was so happy when I ordered it...and when it shipped, I was literally cackling.
> 
> and I'm still like...


650 >.> I'm really glad I ordered mine this morning. Grants on the new beast, though.







My buddy won't have the money for one until next week, I keep teasing him about how much he'll enjoy it in a month or so.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I have a mITX setup, and as such, blower-style airflow is important considering the positioning of my other components.
> My HDD is right under my GPU, and last thing I want is a bunch of fans blowing hot air on it.


Will any of those cooler work?
The fins orientation is similar to reference.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> 650 >.> I'm really glad I ordered mine this morning. Grants on the new beast, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy won't have the money for one until next week, I keep teasing him about how much he'll enjoy it in a month or so.


That's not fulfilled by Amazon. I assume that Raven got in on an Amazon-sourced one.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI5NCRW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sooooo happy...*stares endlessly at shipping tracking page*
> 
> I was so happy when I ordered it...and when it shipped, I was literally cackling.
> 
> and I'm still like...


$650? thats a hundred bucks too much.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI5NCRW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sooooo happy...*stares endlessly at shipping tracking page*
> 
> I was so happy when I ordered it...and when it shipped, I was literally cackling.
> 
> and I'm still like...


Lol, exactly how I felt bud. I got the same card too. Mine should be here Wed.

Grats to everyone that are getting them


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> That's not fulfilled by Amazon. I assume that Raven got in on an Amazon-sourced one.


I saw that. I'm glad he got one, he seemed to be jonesing pretty hard last night.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I saw that. I'm glad he got one, he seemed to be jonesing pretty hard last night.


I don't mind mine being on backorder from Amazon. I'm in no rush to side-grade and I hadn't even planned on getting one - but I can't help but want to bench it against my 780


----------



## iRUSH

Looks like the OCN classified section is going to be slammed with GPUs for awhile lol.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Double? No but definitely a good premium.


Dont know whether to just be happy with 2 that i got coming or cancel and wait for the classy to arrive. I have like a few hours to decide before the van turns up lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

While HDMI 2.0, 3x DP 1.2 and lower price/performance and power draw are all really cool, being at basically the same performance level as the last two years with Titan and then 780Ti isn't very impressive.

Hopefully NVIDIA and AMD have something faster up their sleeves this winter.


----------



## dieanotherday

amazing sli results,

400W system wattage on a 980 sli, wowzer.


----------



## Zen00

If I can get a used AMD 7950 to Crossfire with my current 7950 for $100 or less, should I do that than buy one of these?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Just ordered my EVGA 980 sc from NCIX for 624.99 CAD. Damn good prices on these.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While HDMI 2.0, 3x DP 1.2 and lower price/performance and power draw are all really cool, being at basically the same performance level as the last two years with Titan and then 780Ti isn't very impressive.
> 
> Hopefully NVIDIA and AMD have something faster up their sleeves this winter.


They will have faster no doubt. But hdmi 2.0 right now is a win. I was on the fence about jumping to 4K tv with the lack of hdmi 2 cards. Our 67" DLP of 10 years just died. Buying a 70in stop gap lcd is a bit extravagant, so this 970 saved me from a couple months of no tv!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zen00*
> 
> If I can get a used AMD 7950 to Crossfire with my current 7950 for $100 or less, should I do that than buy one of these?


it's certainly the cheaper option.


----------



## Dmac73

980 SLi on it's way to me.


----------



## dieanotherday

i almost shed a tear

reminds me of the g92 and sandy bridge days

this is the kind of product that keeps me interested in computers.


----------



## BonitiilloO

I truth more this review... it shows real number... somehow i dont think a GTX980 is always faster than a GTX780Ti

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/09/19/nvidia-gtx-980-tested-sli-4k-and-single-gpu-benchmarks-and-impressions/


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Currently have a 670 and 1440p monitor. Am i right in thinking its best right now to go with a 970 and in the future can pair it with a second when i need it, or would a single 980 still be a viable option? I dont want to spend the cash for 2 970s right now, but want to enjoy 1440p as best I can.


I own a 780 and 670 1440p, 780 = 970 by 5% I do not recommend it if price is not an issue.

Get the 980 because I have been holding off on the 780TI (which I had and sold because it would not push 60fps on some games on max settings)

Now the 980 is better than the 780TI and it will push most games at 60fps, opposed to 970 which is around 5% faster than 780.

Also 980 would give you that headroom for new titles comming out this year for better performance.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonitiilloO*
> 
> I truth more this review... it shows real number... somehow i dont think a GTX980 is always faster than a GTX780Ti
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/09/19/nvidia-gtx-980-tested-sli-4k-and-single-gpu-benchmarks-and-impressions/


You think one review contradicting all the other reviews is showing the "real number" because it matches your expectations?


----------



## s1rrah

GTX 980 OCD tore me a new one today ... ordered 2 from Newegg around 3am .. went to work and totally left my cel phone at the house; this has never happened and my cel phone is essential to my job...

Then started thinking about the possibility of MicroCenter having some here local to me in Houston ... this ate at me all day to the point that I could barely function on the job LOL ... then around 2pm found out that MicroCenter DID have 5 in stock and so canceled my NewEgg order and prayed that by the time I got to MicroCenter there would be at least two left ... took off early at 4pm and got to MicroCenter to find that they only had *2* left ... and I immediately bought them. The sales guy said they started with 10 this morning and I got the last two and that all customers bought 2 at a time.

By the time I got home I realized that in my OCD manic thrashings, I left my house keys at work (40 miles away) and so had to wait for a roommate to get home to let me in.

This sort of OCD craziness *ONLY* happens around the purchase of significant new equipment and major new rig builds.

Anyway. Not sure if I want to install them tonight or not cause I need sleep and I know I will get none if I do.

LOL

:


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> GTX 980 OCD tore me a new one today ... ordered 2 from Newegg around 3am .. went to work and totally left my cel phone at the house; this has never happened and my cel phone is essential to my job...
> 
> Then started thinking about the possibility of MicroCenter having some here local to me in Houston ... this ate at me all day to the point that I could barely function on the job LOL ... then around 2pm found out that MicroCenter DID have 5 in stock and so canceled my NewEgg order and prayed that by the time I got to MicroCenter there would be at least two left ... took off early at 4pm and got to MicroCenter to find that they only had *2* left ... and I immediately bought them. The sales guy said they started with 10 this morning and I got the last two and that all customers bought 2 at a time.
> 
> By the time I got home I realized that in my OCD manic thrashings, I left my house keys at work (40 miles away) and so had to wait for a roommate to get home to let me in.
> 
> This sort of OCD craziness *ONLY* happens around the purchase of significant new equipment and major new rig builds.
> 
> Anyway. Not sure if I want to install them tonight or not cause I need sleep and I know I will get none if I do.
> 
> LOL
> 
> :


Lol wow!


----------



## BonitiilloO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> You think one review contradicting all the other reviews is showing the "real number" because it matches your expectations?


and how is it possible in some reviews the GTX970 being faster than a GTX780Ti?


----------



## Yvese

Are the evga 970 ftws not available for sale yet?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> GTX 980 OCD tore me a new one today ... ordered 2 from Newegg around 3am .. went to work and totally left my cel phone at the house; this has never happened and my cel phone is essential to my job...
> 
> Then started thinking about the possibility of MicroCenter having some here local to me in Houston ... this ate at me all day to the point that I could barely function on the job LOL ... then around 2pm found out that MicroCenter DID have 5 in stock and so canceled my NewEgg order and prayed that by the time I got to MicroCenter there would be at least two left ... took off early at 4pm and got to MicroCenter to find that they only had *2* left ... and I immediately bought them. The sales guy said they started with 10 this morning and I got the last two and that all customers bought 2 at a time.
> 
> By the time I got home I realized that in my OCD manic thrashings, I left my house keys at work (40 miles away) and so had to wait for a roommate to get home to let me in.
> 
> This sort of OCD craziness *ONLY* happens around the purchase of significant new equipment and major new rig builds.
> 
> Anyway. Not sure if I want to install them tonight or not cause I need sleep and I know I will get none if I do.
> 
> LOL
> 
> :


Don't even open them, or you'll never get sleep







....


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> Dont know whether to just be happy with 2 that i got coming or cancel and wait for the classy to arrive. I have like a few hours to decide before the van turns up lol.


Dude your going sli, who cares if you can overclock the classifieds a little further?


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> GTX 980 OCD tore me a new one today ... ordered 2 from Newegg around 3am .. went to work and totally left my cel phone at the house; this has never happened and my cel phone is essential to my job...
> 
> Then started thinking about the possibility of MicroCenter having some here local to me in Houston ... this ate at me all day to the point that I could barely function on the job LOL ... then around 2pm found out that MicroCenter DID have 5 in stock and so canceled my NewEgg order and prayed that by the time I got to MicroCenter there would be at least two left ... took off early at 4pm and got to MicroCenter to find that they only had *2* left ... and I immediately bought them. The sales guy said they started with 10 this morning and I got the last two and that all customers bought 2 at a time.
> 
> By the time I got home I realized that in my OCD manic thrashings, I left my house keys at work (40 miles away) and so had to wait for a roommate to get home to let me in.
> 
> This sort of OCD craziness *ONLY* happens around the purchase of significant new equipment and major new rig builds.
> 
> Anyway. Not sure if I want to install them tonight or not cause I need sleep and I know I will get none if I do.
> 
> LOL
> 
> (Beautiful, beautiful things)


I left work early last night so I could get up early enough to take my girlfriend to work and still be at the local micro center when they opened. They looked at me like I was stupid when I asked for the 980, they thought it wasn't out until November. They checked the back, found nothing. So I drove to a Fry's that's right down the street from the micro center, and they had/knew nothing either. So I finally break down and order from the egg on my phone right in the store, but the sell out of the first card I try while it's in my cart, so like ten seconds. Luckily, the second one went through. So lame....


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I left work early last night so I could get up early enough to take my girlfriend to work and still be at the local micro center when they opened. They looked at me like I was stupid when I asked for the 980, they thought it wasn't out until November. They checked the back, found nothing. So I drove to a Fry's that's right down the street from the micro center, and they had/knew nothing either. So I finally break down and order from the egg on my phone right in the store, but the sell out of the first card I try while it's in my cart, so like ten seconds. Luckily, the second one went through. So lame....


u'd think that people working in these places should all be like us

but no...

they don't care about computers

what a shame


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> I left work early last night so I could get up early enough to take my girlfriend to work and still be at the local micro center when they opened. They looked at me like I was stupid when I asked for the 980, they thought it wasn't out until November. They checked the back, found nothing. So I drove to a Fry's that's right down the street from the micro center, and they had/knew nothing either. So I finally break down and order from the egg on my phone right in the store, but the sell out of the first card I try while it's in my cart, so like ten seconds. Luckily, the second one went through. So lame....


You went to the one in Duluth or Marietta? I work in Alpharetta








That does suck, I love having 2 Microcenters to access when I need stuff though and normally they are on point.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u'd think that people working in these places should all be like us
> 
> but no...
> 
> they don't care about computers
> 
> what a shame


We're a totally different breed of nerd







.


----------



## class101

I had the same feeling calling stores in france huhu


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyone find an nvflash version that works with these cards (dos or windows)?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u'd think that people working in these places should all be like us
> 
> but no...
> 
> they don't care about computers
> 
> what a shame


I wonder how they must have felt during the mining craze when people scooped up lots of high end AMD cards with a low-end Celeron or Sempron...


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u'd think that people working in these places should all be like us
> 
> but no...
> 
> they don't care about computers
> 
> what a shame


No kidding, I'm still disappointed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> You went to the one in Duluth or Marietta? I work in Alpharetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does suck, I love having 2 Microcenters to access when I need stuff though and normally they are on point.


Duluth, I live about 30-45 minutes south of there. Did they have any in alpharetta? I'd have totally driven up there... Lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> u'd think that people working in these places should all be like us
> 
> but no...
> 
> they don't care about computers
> 
> what a shame


I've listened to a Fry's rep convince a guy that the Intel HD graphics was on par with a GTX 660 and should run BF4 no problem. Guy bought it hook, line, and sinker and walked out with a $1300 i7 system rather than the $600 i5 + GPU he originally wanted. Great sales tactics.


----------



## DapperDan795

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> No kidding, I'm still disappointed...
> Duluth, I live about 30-45 minutes south of there. Did they have any in alpharetta? I'd have totally driven up there... Lol


No, if you were south you should've gone to Marietta after that. There is a Tiger Direct outlet up 85 north a bit. Never been there personally, just seen it a few times.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> No, if you were south you should've gone to Marietta after that. There is a Tiger Direct outlet up 85 north a bit. Never been there personally, just seen it a few times.


I didn't want to risk it after micro center AND Fry's both failed me. I was (rightfully) worried that they would sell out online if I waited much longer.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DapperDan795*
> 
> You went to the one in Duluth or Marietta? I work in Alpharetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does suck, I love having 2 Microcenters to access when I need stuff though and normally they are on point.


Went with a buddy to the Marietta one this morning and picked up 2 970's, not sure if they have the 980's though.


----------



## r0ach

I'm surprised people are scooping up all these shoddy looking aftermarket board 970. Half the PCB is empty, and god knows what kind of issues will crop up with them. It wasn't long ago that the 560ti came out and if memory serves me correctly, they were all aftermarket boards with no reference ones around and had numerous issues.

That's not even going into possible issues with shoddy 3rd party BIOS. They also all have pretty high boost clocks. All that does is create a large possibility of rapid up and down spikes for clocks and voltage, which you obviously don't want.

I'm not throwing a dime at the 970 until I see a confirmed reference board for sale and that MSI with the blower on it that isn't on any site yet is the closest possibility I've seen.

Other red flags I saw was the EVGA 970 using significantly more power than the 980 gtx...what the hell.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've listened to a Fry's rep convince a guy that the Intel HD graphics was on par with a GTX 660 and should run BF4 no problem. Guy bought it hook, line, and sinker and walked out with a $1300 i7 system rather than the $600 i5 + GPU he originally wanted. Great sales tactics.


I would not sit there and listen to someone get screwed without speaking up, I have done it before and would do it all over again if I had too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I would not sit there and listen to someone get screwed without speaking up, I have done it before and would do it all over again if I had too.


i called out a best buy employee trying to sell some grandma buying her grandkid a computer, the guy got pissed because the grandma and grandkid agreed with my logic especially after pulling up supporting evidence on my phone.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone find an nvflash version that works with these cards (dos or windows)?


i'd suggest asking skn3t or occamrazor


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I would not sit there and listen to someone get screwed without speaking up, I have done it before and would do it all over again if I had too.


Poor guy he would have loved the 660 and how well it plays bf4, with no AA of course.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i called out a best buy employee trying to sell some grandma buying her grandkid a computer, the guy got pissed because the grandma and grandkid agreed with my logic especially after pulling up supporting evidence on my phone.


Yes mine was at best buy as well, some of those guys are just ridiculous. I had a conversation once with one of the geek squad people just for kicks and had to walk away before I burst out in laughter, he couldn't answer some of the most basic pc related questions....


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Poor guy he would have loved the 660 and how well it plays bf4, with no AA of course.


Its better than what he walked away with if he intended to play BF4, thats the point.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

ok guys i can sell my 780 sc and will have to shell out another $150 for the 980sc. my particular 780 isnt very good at overclocking either (1150 max). should I upgrade or no??? what would the perfomance boost be? say my 780 at 1150 vs a 980 at like 1400?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> ok guys i can sell my 780 sc and will have to shell out another $150 for the 980sc. my particular 780 isnt very good at overclocking either (1150 max). should I upgrade or no???


Thats up to you, I looked at a bunch of reviews today seeing how a overclocked 780 compares to a stock 980 and it needs around 1241mhz on the core. The 980 of course will have more overclocking head room so it will put it out on top again.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude your going sli, who cares if you can overclock the classifieds a little further?


The classifieds with a volt mod should be able to take these by quite alot further.
Im on custom watercooling and without a voltage increase the gains are very small even if your on water.
Ive cancelled them now anyhow.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'd suggest asking skn3t or occamrazor


I found that nvflash v5.127 worked the best with the 690. Some other versions did not work too well


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yes mine was at best buy as well, some of those guys are just ridiculous. I had a conversation once with one of the geek squad people just for kicks and had to walk away before I burst out in laughter, he couldn't answer some of the most basic pc related questions....


geek squad is a joke where i live, i could give more tech support than all of them combined for free. Except i wouldnt because the people that go to geek squad are dumber than dirt and id end up killing myself before getting a good explaination of whats wrong with their computer.

when a friend asks why his computer stopped working and you take a look at it to see whats going on


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djriful

Guys, let's take a moment...

R.I.P. Wallets.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> The classifieds with a volt mod should be able to take these by quite alot further.
> Im on custom watercooling and without a voltage increase the gains are very small even if your on water.
> Ive cancelled them now anyhow.


Ok then I dont blame you, voltage control will be important. Wonder if a skynet bios will come out for the other cards?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> geek squad is a joke where i live, i could give more tech support than all of them combined for free. Except i wouldnt because the people that go to geek squad are dumber than dirt and id end up killing myself before getting a good explaination of whats wrong with their computer.
> 
> when a friend asks why his computer stopped working and you take a look at it to see whats going on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


LOL you are right, the general public will piss you off with this stuff.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Ok then I dont blame you, voltage control will be important. Wonder if a skynet bios will come out for the other cards?


I think a bios will be out although its early days yet alot can happen.
Occam has said no I2C commands available on these cards (reference) whether that changes or not remains to be seen hence my cancellation while waiting for the classy.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I would not sit there and listen to someone get screwed without speaking up, I have done it before and would do it all over again if I had too.


I was the one that tried to get him hooked up with the cheaper machine and GPU, he ended up telling me he didn't want my help because I didn't work there.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I was the one that tried to get him hooked up with the cheaper machine and GPU, he ended up telling me he didn't want my help because I didn't work there.


then id definitely let the kid get screwed if they acted like that.


----------



## ASSSETS

Looks like it is a time to puck up used 770..


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> LOL you are right, the general public will piss you off with this stuff.


RAM you say?? I thought the CPU L3 cache was enough!


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> 650 >.> I'm really glad I ordered mine this morning. Grants on the new beast, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy won't have the money for one until next week, I keep teasing him about how much he'll enjoy it in a month or so.


I didn't pay 650....thats another retailer. Mines sold from amazon - I only paid $549. That other retailers price has actually been gradually rising all day, been keeping an eye on it.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSSETS*
> 
> Looks like it is a time to puck up used 770..


What does that mean? Lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> I didn't pay 650....thats another retailer. Mines sold from amazon - I only paid $549. That other retailers price has actually been gradually rising all day, been keeping an eye on it.


so you managed to get one? if so im glad, it sounded like you were gonna have a heart attack if you missed a 980 for sale lol.


----------



## delusion87

He means that his wallet does not like him








@Irush


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> I didn't pay 650....thats another retailer. Mines sold from amazon - I only paid $549. That other retailers price has actually been gradually rising all day, been keeping an eye on it.


Even better, I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## marcus556

Any idea on EVGA SC Edition card and when it will be available?


----------



## KenjiS

hope hardocp and andandtech's 970 reviews go up soon


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

I quickly purchased the only gtx970s that I could find that being the Zotac model. I am afraid of the tiny fans on the card and am also afraid of zotac using all of their chips that overclock decently for there amp edition. Should I wait until newegg has stock on their SC ACX cards or buy the Gigabyte card for $50 more(in stock) or will these Zotacs not be that bad?

Thank you

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-500-362-_-Product


----------



## iRUSH

What's with everyone's love for EVGA and their ACX cards? I mean no disrespect, but these seem to have weak links. Such as its phase count for example.

Perhaps I'm missing something? After researching the 970 models, the MSI seems like the best one.


----------



## Difunto

i got 2 from the Microcenter in NJ in the morning! i love those backplates!


----------



## fleetfeather

I seriously doubt the Zotac will be a bad card. If you're worried about noisy fans, the last thing you want to do is buy an ACX v1.0 card lol. I feel the GB card is a really good choice for aircooling folks, but it depends on how far you can stretch your dollar.

Cards using the same, short pcb:

Zotac's basic model
PNY's blower-style XLR8 model
EVGA's blower-style model
Galax's blower-style model


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I seriously doubt the Zotac will be a bad card. If you're worried about noisy fans, the last thing you want to do is buy an ACX v1.0 card lol. I feel the GB card is a really good choice for aircooling folks, but it depends on how far you can stretch your dollar.
> 
> Cards using the same, short pcb:
> 
> Zotac's basic model
> PNY's blower-style XLR8 model
> EVGA's blower-style model
> Galax's blower-style model


I bought an acx 1.0 970








Whats wrong with them? loud fans??


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I seriously doubt the Zotac will be a bad card. If you're worried about noisy fans, the last thing you want to do is buy an ACX v1.0 card lol. I feel the GB card is a really good choice for aircooling folks, but it depends on how far you can stretch your dollar.
> 
> Cards using the same, short pcb:
> 
> Zotac's basic model
> PNY's blower-style XLR8 model
> EVGA's blower-style model
> Galax's blower-style model


Know if the zotac is a blower?


----------



## szeged

if it has two fans, it is not a blower.


----------



## ccRicers

I'm probably going for the Zotac because it's easy to find here. I have $120 in birthday cash so that's a great start


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What's with everyone's love for EVGA and their ACX cards? I mean no disrespect, but these seem to have weak links. Such as its phase count for example.
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something? After researching the 970 models, the MSI seems like the best one.


the MSI is the best one so far.


----------



## szeged

msi must be rolling on a bed of cash atm with how amazing their 970 did in reviews.


----------



## kx11

i'd love that new Zotac AMP edition

but no one is selling it yet


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Any idea on EVGA SC Edition card and when it will be available?


from what ive heard next week sometime


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> from what ive heard next week sometime


http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+970


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> from what ive heard next week sometime


you getting a 980 now or waiting for a classy like me?

also did you get your x99 system set up? when we get all our stuff together we definitely gotta bench together again.


----------



## Fogell

struggling on whether or not to pull the trigger...running a vapor-x 7950..suggestions?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I was the one that tried to get him hooked up with the cheaper machine and GPU, he ended up telling me he didn't want my help because I didn't work there.


Well then the turd got what he deserved.


----------



## $ilent

Evening/Morning all

Looks like the GTX 970 is a no brainer at this point (at least in the UK where you can buy two of them for the price of 1x GTX 980 + a little extra money?)

WHich is the best gtx 970 for overclocking at the moment? I saw one of the MSI ones doing 1500mhz core clock boost, thats crazy speeds. Also which gtx 970s will run with a gtx 670 block? I have 2x EK gtx 670 blocks id love to reuse one.

thanks


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geglamash*
> 
> I have a mITX setup, and as such, blower-style airflow is important considering the positioning of my other components.
> My HDD is right under my GPU, and last thing I want is a bunch of fans blowing hot air on it.


I'm in the same boat. No idea why there isn't a nice ref blower for 970







nvidia said wasn't required like sometimes is at launch so I guess there is no way to get it unless some company decides to make one


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> I bought an acx 1.0 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with them? loud fans??


I've heard/read the fans are loud on them. Could be isolated, but it could also be the design
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Know if the zotac is a blower?


It's not a blower. It's a 2-fan after-market design


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> from what ive heard next week sometime


Im currently bout to sell my 780ti to this guy so am going to need to pick up a card. Good thing i have a R9 290 as a backup. When are Classy's supposed to be released and for how much?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Evening/Morning all
> 
> Looks like the GTX 970 is a no brainer at this point (at least in the UK where you can buy two of them for the price of 1x GTX 980 + a little extra money?)
> 
> WHich is the best gtx 970 for overclocking at the moment? I saw one of the MSI ones doing 1500mhz core clock boost, thats crazy speeds. Also which gtx 970s will run with a gtx 670 block? I have 2x EK gtx 670 blocks id love to reuse one.
> 
> thanks


the msi card is a beast but it has a non reference pcb so the 670 block is a no go.

if you water cool them with the blocks grab the cheapest one you can, they should all boost to around the same speeds/overclock similarly on reference pcbs when cooled the same.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> msi must be rolling on a bed of cash atm with how amazing their 970 did in reviews.


Thats the one I got. EVGA had a bad fan noise in techpowerups review so I went MSI. Cost me an extra 20 bucks but its worth it.


----------



## looniam

hhmmm still got 10 days to step up. waiting for OC results on the 980 owners thread.

btw, if you have a GK 110 card and wondering about the newest drivers:


Spoiler: MertoLL benchies



3 runs each:

either the *340.76 DEV or 340.72 icafe* (sorry forgot which)
METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
9/7/2014 4:58:35 PM
Preset 0
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;

Average Results
Average Framerate: *42.00*
Max. Framerate: 78.24
Min. Framerate: 6.34

*340.82 DEV*
METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
9/17/2014 12:13:12 AM
Preset 0
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;

Average Results
Average Framerate: *45.33*
Max. Framerate: 83.24
Min. Framerate: 7.49

*344.11 WHQL*
METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
9/19/2014 8:32:57 PM
Preset 0
Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;

Average Results
Average Framerate: *46.00*
Max. Framerate: 86.41
Min. Framerate: 8.05


@1164 core clock, i leave the vram alone. and yes i am a driver whore.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Evening/Morning all
> 
> Looks like the GTX 970 is a no brainer at this point (at least in the UK where you can buy two of them for the price of 1x GTX 980 + a little extra money?)
> 
> WHich is the best gtx 970 for overclocking at the moment? I saw one of the MSI ones doing 1500mhz core clock boost, thats crazy speeds. Also which gtx 970s will run with a gtx 670 block? I have 2x EK gtx 670 blocks id love to reuse one.
> 
> thanks


MSI one is the best. the card has good vram and vrm cooling as is their standard on recent twin frozr designs. quiet fans and it looks nice if you're into that whole red/black with dragons look. I haven't had any 970's in my hands, but I imagine it's the same story where cards from other partners feel like cheap toys by comparison. MSI bring the best build quality and most complete cooling solution to the sub high end models.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm still got 10 days to step up. waiting for OC results on the 980 owners thread.
> 
> btw, if you have a GK 110 card and wondering about the newest drivers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MertoLL benchies
> 
> 
> 
> 3 runs each:
> 
> either the *340.76 DEV or 340.72 icafe* (sorry forgot which)
> METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
> 9/7/2014 4:58:35 PM
> Preset 0
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
> 
> Average Results
> Average Framerate: *42.00*
> Max. Framerate: 78.24
> Min. Framerate: 6.34
> 
> *340.82 DEV*
> METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
> 9/17/2014 12:13:12 AM
> Preset 0
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
> 
> Average Results
> Average Framerate: *45.33*
> Max. Framerate: 83.24
> Min. Framerate: 7.49
> 
> *344.11 WHQL*
> METRO LL BENCHMARK RESULTS
> 9/19/2014 8:32:57 PM
> Preset 0
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Enabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: ON;
> 
> Average Results
> Average Framerate: *46.00*
> Max. Framerate: 86.41
> Min. Framerate: 8.05
> 
> 
> @1164 core clock, i leave the vram alone. and yes i am a driver whore.


Geeze not bad, wonder if I update drivers will I lose my custom resolutions for downsampling?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Evening/Morning all
> 
> Looks like the GTX 970 is a no brainer at this point (at least in the UK where you can buy two of them for the price of 1x GTX 980 + a little extra money?)
> 
> WHich is the best gtx 970 for overclocking at the moment? I saw one of the MSI ones doing 1500mhz core clock boost, thats crazy speeds. Also which gtx 970s will run with a gtx 670 block? I have 2x EK gtx 670 blocks id love to reuse one.
> 
> thanks


Hard to say. This review compares the Strix, SC ACX and Gaming, but as you can see in the table, they aren't using a static voltage increase. I assume PrecX allows you to crank voltage up by the usual 87mv, so I'm not sure why they didn't try that on each card. The Gaming has the most robust pwm array, but until we all get our hands on the cards and push them, there's no way to tell if that extra componentry is making any difference

Reference: 4+1 phase
ACX SC: 4+2 phase
Strix: 6+1 phase
Gaming: 6+2 phase

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/12


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MSI one is the best. the card has good vram and vrm cooling as is their standard on recent twin frozr designs. quiet fans and it looks nice if you're into that whole red/black with dragons look. I haven't had any 970's in my hands, but I imagine it's the same story where cards from other partners feel like cheap toys by comparison. MSI bring the best build quality and most complete cooling solution to the sub high end models.


Gigabyte gaming 670 is good too, it boosted to 1516mhz on the guru3d review.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Geeze not bad, wonder if I update drivers will I lose my custom resolutions for downsampling?


i believe you will if you do a "clean install".

most of the time i am "dirty"


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Guys, let's take a moment...
> 
> R.I.P. Wallets.


It was the first time bought a card since the 400 series, wallet has had time to prepare lol


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i believe you will if you do a "clean install".
> 
> most of the time i am "dirty"


So just install over top?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've heard/read the fans are loud on them. Could be isolated, but it could also be the design


I have an EVGA SC 770 and the fans are not loud. They _do_ get loud if you set them to around 60% or above, but below that they are fairly silent.

I have only seen the card hit 60% fan speed a few times. Most of the time the card is below 65C and the fans stay quiet.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the msi card is a beast but it has a non reference pcb so the 670 block is a no go.
> 
> if you water cool them with the blocks grab the cheapest one you can, they should all boost to around the same speeds/overclock similarly on reference pcbs when cooled the same.


Thanks

So what about this one?

http://www.cclonline.com/product/158064/NE5X970014G2-2041F/Graphics-Cards/Palit-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-970-4GB-Graphics-Card/VGA2704/

Are you sure about them all boosting/ocing to same speeds? Do they not have different components onboard?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you getting a 980 now or waiting for a classy like me?
> 
> also did you get your x99 system set up? when we get all our stuff together we definitely gotta bench together again.


geting a 980 for the low low


----------



## mrtbahgs

Is the Gigabyte 970 the only 970 card to have the additional display ports like on the 980s?

Seems like it could be a stand out feature if so, I'm also a fan of that cooler.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i believe you will if you do a "clean install".
> 
> most of the time i am "dirty"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just install over top?
Click to expand...

yes.

or just follow this guide:
Guru3D.com Forums > Videocards > Videocards - NVIDIA Drivers Section >Downsampling: How to


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> So what about this one?
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/158064/NE5X970014G2-2041F/Graphics-Cards/Palit-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-970-4GB-Graphics-Card/VGA2704/
> 
> Are you sure about them all boosting/ocing to same speeds? Do they not have different components onboard?


if it uses the ":short" nvidia pcb then that will work with the 670 block i think.

Different components on board wont help the 970 cards as they are limited in voltage due to nvidia greenlight, it all comes down to how cold you can keep the core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> geting a 980 for the low low


nice, reference model or no? getting a review sample or something?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I have an EVGA SC 770 and the fans are not loud. They _do_ get loud if you set them to around 60% or above, but below that they are fairly silent.
> 
> I have only seen the card hit 60% fan speed a few times. Most of the time the card is below 65C and the fans stay quiet.


I think the "loudness" is directly solely at the 970 ACX v1.0 implementation, rather than all ACX v1.0 cards


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if it uses the ":short" nvidia pcb then that will work with the 670 block i think.
> 
> Different components on board wont help the 970 cards as they are limited in voltage due to nvidia greenlight, it all comes down to how cold you can keep the core.
> nice, reference model or no? getting a review sample or something?


review sample 980sc acx


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes.
> 
> or just follow this guide:
> Guru3D.com Forums > Videocards > Videocards - NVIDIA Drivers Section >Downsampling: How to


Yeah thanks, I prefer a clean install but dont feel like re creating the custom resolutions again right now.


----------



## hanzy

Does anyone know if the new Maxwell DSR feature will output to 1440p?
Everything just says 1080p...

I mean I don't know why it wouldn't...

This will be an awesome solution for games that GeDoSaTo does not currently support(Dx11 etc...).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> review sample 980sc acx


sweet, gonna buy a classified after? or volt mod the acx?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think the "loudness" is directly solely at the 970 ACX v1.0 implementation, rather than all ACX v1.0 cards


Well, we can't really know that yet. All of the reviews I have seen have been testing ACX 2.0 cards, not ACX 1.0 cards.


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Gigabyte gaming 670 is good too, it boosted to 1516mhz on the guru3d review.


Ya I wish it was competitively priced

Gigabyte Gaming:$410
MSI Gaming: $380
Evga Superclock ACX: $374
Zotac: $350

Which to go for I don't know but I'm guessing that next week these cards will be more expensive


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sweet, gonna buy a classified after? or volt mod the acx?


might sell it and get a classified probably shhh


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> classified probably


yeah...we definitely have to get together and do some more sub zero runs


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if it uses the ":short" nvidia pcb then that will work with the 670 block i think.
> 
> Different components on board wont help the 970 cards as they are limited in voltage due to nvidia greenlight, it all comes down to how cold you can keep the core.
> nice, reference model or no? getting a review sample or something?


But some of the reviews mention overvolting the card?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> geek squad is a joke where i live, i could give more tech support than all of them combined for free. *Except i wouldnt because the people that go to geek squad are dumber than dirt* and *id end up killing myself before getting a good explaination of whats wrong with their computer.*
> 
> when a friend asks why his computer stopped working and you take a look at it to see whats going on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

\


----------



## machinehead

my 970 should be here tuesday! I hate when the egg uses their cali warehouse(i live in jersey)


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What's with everyone's love for EVGA and their ACX cards? I mean no disrespect, but these seem to have weak links. Such as its phase count for example.
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something? After researching the 970 models, the MSI seems like the best one.


EVGA usually makes good cards, and their customer service is top-notch.

That being said, if the 4 + 2 phase design sucks, it's going to bite them in the arse -- hard. People who normally buy EVGA cards are used to getting good products, and if this one disappoints, it's probably going to be a real crap storm.

If the 4 + 2 phase design isn't good, though, reference cards will be in the same boat most likely.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Gigabyte gaming 670 is good too, it boosted to 1516mhz on the guru3d review.


yea that one is good too. a bit large though.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But some of the reviews mention overvolting the card?


They probably just mean the laughable amount of +38mv that nvidia allows. technically it is overvolting


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> yea that one is good too. a bit large though.


Ha, that isnt large. This is large....


----------



## nvoir45

I spoke to live-chat regarding the GTX 970 FTW. They said it won't be available for at least 2 weeks or more.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> I spoke to live-chat regarding the GTX 970 FTW. They said it won't be available for at least 2 weeks or more.


I think the only difference between it and the SC is the clock. The FTW edition comes clocked higher. I've only seen one review of it, though, and they didn't really go into detail about the PCB.


----------



## WillTheHoopsGuy

Hey there!

Has anyone seen performance in productivity apps/video editing/rendering (like Adobe Premiere/Sony Vegas Pro) on these GPUs? Wondering if I should sell my 780. Thanks!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Is that with the acx cooler^^.


----------



## 12Cores

I am really surprised that amd did not responds with price drops and end of life several cards today, maybe next week. The gtx 970 is most ridiculous value in a long, long time, what say you amd?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am really surprised that amd did not responds with price drops and end of life serveral cards today, maybe next week. The gtx 970 is most ridculous value in a long, long time, what say you amd?


the only thing amd dropped was their jaws when they saw the price and performance of the 970 and 980.


----------



## frag06

EVGA 970 SSC ACX 2.0 is up on Newegg.


----------



## CherryWiggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA 970 SSC ACX 2.0 is up on Newegg.


Priced higher than the MSI, who they foolin'


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA 970 SSC ACX 2.0 is up on Newegg.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Still to early to buy. Any news on Classified 980's??? I know they said something about lightning's not happening on the 980. Has that been confirmed by MSI?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryWiggins*
> 
> Priced higher than the MSI, who they foolin'


Looks like Newegg marked it up by $10. It is $359.99 on EVGA's site.


----------



## $ilent

So tempted to try a MSI GTx 970 Gaming, Gibbo has one clocked up to 1600mhz core and 8400mhz memory:





Will there really be no waterblock though for this card?


----------



## No Hands 55

What's the best 970? I wanted a reference cooler but I'm giving up on that now


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> What's the best 970? I wanted a reference cooler but I'm giving up on that now


EVGA cards are good IMO. The MSI Gaming is looking good too, but it is pretty much sold out everywhere right now.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So tempted to try a MSI GTx 970 Gaming, Gibbo has one clocked up to 1600mhz core and 8400mhz memory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there really be no waterblock though for this card?


970 gaming seems to be THE card to get.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> What's the best 970? I wanted a reference cooler but I'm giving up on that now


look at the post above yours









the MSI gaming and Gigabyte G1 are fast man. looking at al, the reviews the Gigabyte G1 also is about the fastest gtx 980 too.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Zotac extreme is very sexy
> 
> 
> Anyone have a prediction when it will be released?


Looks like a poor cooler design, shroud on the two side fans is going to disrupt airflow big time. I'd stay away from that thing.


----------



## frag06

Double post.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 gaming seems to be THE card to get.


I'd like to see what the rest of the 970's can do, but the MSI 970 Gaming is looking good.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillTheHoopsGuy*
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> Has anyone seen performance in productivity apps/video editing/rendering (like Adobe Premiere/Sony Vegas Pro) on these GPUs? Wondering if I should sell my 780. Thanks!


I rather keep it due to CUDA cores. Those 900 series are meant for games perf and overclock for FPS.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So tempted to try a MSI GTx 970 Gaming, Gibbo has one clocked up to 1600mhz core and 8400mhz memory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there really be no waterblock though for this card?


GTX970 just destroyed my TITAN easily. dang.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I'd like to see what the rest of the 970's can do, but the MSI 970 Gaming is looking good.


Cant argue with this


----------



## NAVY MAN

Has any one heard if a classified 970 is in the works? haven't seen it listed like the 980 but EVGA did have a 770 classy..


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Does anyone know if the new Maxwell DSR feature will output to 1440p?
> Everything just says 1080p...
> 
> I mean I don't know why it wouldn't...
> 
> This will be an awesome solution for games that GeDoSaTo does not currently support(Dx11 etc...).


It should output to your monitor's native resolution. The examples all says 1080p because that's the most widespread resolution.

As for GeDoSaTo, DX11 support is coming.


----------



## $ilent

I think I'm gonna have to cough up the money and grab a gtx 970 gaming and hope someone releases a block for it in the future and sell my gtx 670s.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to cough up the money and grab a gtx 970 gaming and hope someone releases a block for it in the future and sell my gtx 670s.


You may be waiting a while. They are sold out pretty much everywhere.

Newegg says they will have some in stock on the 23rd. Amazon said 7 - 10 days when I chatted with them today, and the second time they specified the 29th.

Hopefully UK retailers have some.


----------



## $ilent

Scan has them in for Monday delivery


----------



## machinehead

Do it quick theres a lot of 600 series about to hit the streets. Nvidia tapped them as their target demographic and they were correct.


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, this is the best part:


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX970 just destroyed my TITAN easily. dang.


How..? Your Titan can't be that bad.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I think the "loudness" is directly solely at the 970 ACX v1.0 implementation, rather than all ACX v1.0 cards


Having gamed on one for several hours now (970 evga acx v1.0 sc) oc'd quite nicely at just 54% fan speed (sadly my 2nd one was defective and is in for RMA approval now still).... it is whisper quiet and I say this as someone who is EXTREMELY "sensitive" (a polite word for it) about noise. Using all undervolted fans in a fractal r3 it almost, but not quite, blends in with the barely-audible airflow from my case at that fan speed (it's just a hair above it) while keeping my OC of 1430mhz core + 8164mhz mem (no, that's not a typo on the mem) game stable for me for a couple of hours now.

I actually literally can't bump the voltage up despite having room for it or I end up hitting the power limit and clocks throttle at the moment.... I have saved and modded my BIOS for higher voltage and power limit (it appears to allow upwards of 1.3v potentially, bar hardware limits) but cannot flash the mod because I don't have an nvflash that works for GM204 yet







. At ~1.187v (guessing since it fluctuates reading between 1.175v and 1.200v) I am sitting at around 105-108% power limit most of the time, occasionally a bit lower, and in my place with the AC broken only hitting 67-69c peak load temperatures after gaming on it for a couple of hours straight in the same game (no break and seems to be fully stable!). The ambient temperature is quite warm (I am using a room fan to help keep myself cool for now) and it's still running that well.

I'm EXTREMELY impressed with this card... SLI is going to be even crazier once my defective 2nd card gets replaced but the performance for me at 4K so far is ridiculously good across the board at virtually everything maxed in games (except AA levels of course heh at this resolution, I just use FXAA which is quite nice at 4K and looks much better than lower res with it. In BF4 this means bumping particles from *gasp* ultra to high, for example, to keep minimums from going low during giant explosions of doom,







. I can't wait to start oc'ing further with it once I can flash this BIOS..............!







Anecdotally and from watching the framerate during action in ESO and BF4, the minimums seem to be much much better than the 1176mhz GTX 780 Ti I had tried for a little while under similar in-game situations, while the averages seem to be a nice amount higher but not earth-shatteringly so.


----------



## szeged

here is a reference model 980 on air cooling with a small overclock in firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4093345

it took my kingpin card around 1450mhz core and 3900mhz memory to match/beat it and that required around 1.4v measured with a DMM.

I think for overclocker, the 980 is going to be a monster.

for gamers, meh sidegrade.

i am VERY VERY impressed with the 980 and what it can achieve on air and stock voltages compared to the 780ti. I cant wait to get my 980 classified and feed her some ln2.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm going to try and grab a 970 next week I think, I was planning on sitting on this R9 270 for a while because it was dirt cheap but I simply can't resist new tech.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Having gamed on one for several hours now (970 evga acx v1.0 sc) oc'd quite nicely at just 54% fan speed (sadly my 2nd one was defective and is in for RMA approval now still).... it is whisper quiet and I say this as someone who is EXTREMELY "sensitive" (a polite word for it) about noise. Using all undervolted fans in a fractal r3 it almost, but not quite, blends in with the barely-audible airflow from my case at that fan speed (it's just a hair above it) while keeping my OC of 1430mhz core + 8164mhz mem (no, that's not a typo on the mem) game stable for me for a couple of hours now.
> 
> I actually literally can't bump the voltage up despite having room for it or I end up hitting the power limit and clocks throttle at the moment.... I have saved and modded my BIOS for higher voltage and power limit (it appears to allow upwards of 1.3v potentially, bar hardware limits) but cannot flash the mod because I don't have an nvflash that works for GM204 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At ~1.187v (guessing since it fluctuates reading between 1.175v and 1.200v) I am sitting at around 105-108% power limit most of the time, occasionally a bit lower, and in my place with the AC broken only hitting 67-69c peak load temperatures after gaming on it for a couple of hours straight in the same game (no break and seems to be fully stable!). The ambient temperature is quite warm (I am using a room fan to help keep myself cool for now) and it's still running that well.
> 
> I'm EXTREMELY impressed with this card... SLI is going to be even crazier once my defective 2nd card gets replaced but the performance for me at 4K so far is ridiculously good across the board at virtually everything maxed in games (except AA levels of course heh at this resolution, I just use FXAA which is quite nice at 4K and looks much better than lower res with it. In BF4 this means bumping particles from *gasp* ultra to high, for example, to keep minimums from going low during giant explosions of doom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait to start oc'ing further with it once I can flash this BIOS..............!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotally and from watching the framerate during action in ESO and BF4, the minimums seem to be much much better than the 1176mhz GTX 780 Ti I had tried for a little while under similar in-game situations, while the averages seem to be a nice amount higher but not earth-shatteringly so.


Great to hear you like the card! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Having gamed on one for several hours now (970 evga acx v1.0 sc) oc'd quite nicely at just 54% fan speed (sadly my 2nd one was defective and is in for RMA approval now still).... it is whisper quiet and I say this as someone who is EXTREMELY "sensitive" (a polite word for it) about noise. Using all undervolted fans in a fractal r3 it almost, but not quite, blends in with the barely-audible airflow from my case at that fan speed (it's just a hair above it) while keeping my OC of 1430mhz core + 8164mhz mem (no, that's not a typo on the mem) game stable for me for a couple of hours now.
> 
> I actually literally can't bump the voltage up despite having room for it or I end up hitting the power limit and clocks throttle at the moment.... I have saved and modded my BIOS for higher voltage and power limit (it appears to allow upwards of 1.3v potentially, bar hardware limits) but cannot flash the mod because I don't have an nvflash that works for GM204 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At ~1.187v (guessing since it fluctuates reading between 1.175v and 1.200v) I am sitting at around 105-108% power limit most of the time, occasionally a bit lower, and in my place with the AC broken only hitting 67-69c peak load temperatures after gaming on it for a couple of hours straight in the same game (no break and seems to be fully stable!). The ambient temperature is quite warm (I am using a room fan to help keep myself cool for now) and it's still running that well.
> 
> I'm EXTREMELY impressed with this card... SLI is going to be even crazier once my defective 2nd card gets replaced but the performance for me at 4K so far is ridiculously good across the board at virtually everything maxed in games (except AA levels of course heh at this resolution, I just use FXAA which is quite nice at 4K and looks much better than lower res with it. In BF4 this means bumping particles from *gasp* ultra to high, for example, to keep minimums from going low during giant explosions of doom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait to start oc'ing further with it once I can flash this BIOS..............!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotally and from watching the framerate during action in ESO and BF4, the minimums seem to be much much better than the 1176mhz GTX 780 Ti I had tried for a little while under similar in-game situations, while the averages seem to be a nice amount higher but not earth-shatteringly so.


Gotcha. Thanks for the detailed response









I have a ACX on the way as well, so I'm keen to see some voltage unlocks, as well as confirmation of a ACX-compatible waterblock


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Having gamed on one for several hours now (970 evga acx v1.0 sc) oc'd quite nicely at just 54% fan speed (sadly my 2nd one was defective and is in for RMA approval now still).... it is whisper quiet and I say this as someone who is EXTREMELY "sensitive" (a polite word for it) about noise. Using all undervolted fans in a fractal r3 it almost, but not quite, blends in with the barely-audible airflow from my case at that fan speed (it's just a hair above it) while keeping my OC of 1430mhz core + 8164mhz mem (no, that's not a typo on the mem) game stable for me for a couple of hours now.
> 
> I actually literally can't bump the voltage up despite having room for it or I end up hitting the power limit and clocks throttle at the moment.... I have saved and modded my BIOS for higher voltage and power limit (it appears to allow upwards of 1.3v potentially, bar hardware limits) but cannot flash the mod because I don't have an nvflash that works for GM204 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At ~1.187v (guessing since it fluctuates reading between 1.175v and 1.200v) I am sitting at around 105-108% power limit most of the time, occasionally a bit lower, and in my place with the AC broken only hitting 67-69c peak load temperatures after gaming on it for a couple of hours straight in the same game (no break and seems to be fully stable!). The ambient temperature is quite warm (I am using a room fan to help keep myself cool for now) and it's still running that well.
> 
> I'm EXTREMELY impressed with this card... SLI is going to be even crazier once my defective 2nd card gets replaced but the performance for me at 4K so far is ridiculously good across the board at virtually everything maxed in games (except AA levels of course heh at this resolution, I just use FXAA which is quite nice at 4K and looks much better than lower res with it. In BF4 this means bumping particles from *gasp* ultra to high, for example, to keep minimums from going low during giant explosions of doom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait to start oc'ing further with it once I can flash this BIOS..............!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotally and from watching the framerate during action in ESO and BF4, the minimums seem to be much much better than the 1176mhz GTX 780 Ti I had tried for a little while under similar in-game situations, while the averages seem to be a nice amount higher but not earth-shatteringly so.


RMA w/ EVGA or where you ordered the cards from?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks for the detailed response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ACX on the way as well, so I'm keen to see some voltage unlocks, as well as confirmation of a ACX-compatible waterblock


Welcome







. And yea, I actually have volt room on the stock BIOS but not power limit room







or I'd be able to clock higher to test/play with. Still crazy so far regardless.... gonna try pushing the mem further in the meantime some tonight.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> RMA w/ EVGA or where you ordered the cards from?


EVGA because amazon is out of stock with no ETA.

EDIT: And I do want to note the tech I got was great.... no bs, just checked what I had done to make sure the card was defective and that I'd covered the bases, and set up the RMA + was friendly to chat with. Definitely verified the reasoning I had with going for eVGA in case I needed the warranty ever... was hoping not to have to ever use it but







.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> GTX970 just destroyed my TITAN easily. dang.
> 
> 
> 
> How..? Your Titan can't be that bad.
Click to expand...

This is the best score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629531

4.8Ghz, clocking GPU at 1260Mhz.


----------



## snoball

Pulled the trigger on an MSI GTX 970 Gaming. Hopefully the Amazon BackOrder isn't too long.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks for the detailed response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ACX on the way as well, so I'm keen to see some voltage unlocks, as well as confirmation of a ACX-compatible waterblock


From another thread; EK rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EVGA has confirmed water blocks coming if that's your thing...


----------



## GenoOCAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> This is the best score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1629531
> 
> 4.8Ghz, clocking GPU at 1260Mhz.


That is pretty shocking... for a titan.

1x XFX R290 @1200/1425 - 3960X @ 4.8Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4074020

Not sure 980's at the Australian price are worth upgrading from what I have currently... will more then likely hold out for the 20nm shrink/big Maxwell


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> here is a reference model 980 on air cooling with a small overclock in firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4093345
> 
> it took my kingpin card around 1450mhz core and 3900mhz memory to match/beat it and that required around 1.4v measured with a DMM.
> 
> I think for overclocker, the 980 is going to be a monster.
> 
> for gamers, meh sidegrade.
> 
> i am VERY VERY impressed with the 980 and what it can achieve on air and stock voltages compared to the 780ti. I cant wait to get my 980 classified and feed her some ln2.


the Gigabyte 980 overclocks like a beast.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Hey guys, this is the best part:


He's been lifting or soemthing LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Having gamed on one for several hours now (970 evga acx v1.0 sc) oc'd quite nicely at just 54% fan speed (sadly my 2nd one was defective and is in for RMA approval now still).... it is whisper quiet and I say this as someone who is EXTREMELY "sensitive" (a polite word for it) about noise. Using all undervolted fans in a fractal r3 it almost, but not quite, blends in with the barely-audible airflow from my case at that fan speed (it's just a hair above it) while keeping my OC of 1430mhz core + 8164mhz mem (no, that's not a typo on the mem) game stable for me for a couple of hours now.
> 
> I actually literally can't bump the voltage up despite having room for it or I end up hitting the power limit and clocks throttle at the moment.... I have saved and modded my BIOS for higher voltage and power limit (it appears to allow upwards of 1.3v potentially, bar hardware limits) but cannot flash the mod because I don't have an nvflash that works for GM204 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At ~1.187v (guessing since it fluctuates reading between 1.175v and 1.200v) I am sitting at around 105-108% power limit most of the time, occasionally a bit lower, and in my place with the AC broken only hitting 67-69c peak load temperatures after gaming on it for a couple of hours straight in the same game (no break and seems to be fully stable!). The ambient temperature is quite warm (I am using a room fan to help keep myself cool for now) and it's still running that well.
> 
> I'm EXTREMELY impressed with this card... SLI is going to be even crazier once my defective 2nd card gets replaced but the performance for me at 4K so far is ridiculously good across the board at virtually everything maxed in games (except AA levels of course heh at this resolution, I just use FXAA which is quite nice at 4K and looks much better than lower res with it. In BF4 this means bumping particles from *gasp* ultra to high, for example, to keep minimums from going low during giant explosions of doom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't wait to start oc'ing further with it once I can flash this BIOS..............!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotally and from watching the framerate during action in ESO and BF4, the minimums seem to be much much better than the 1176mhz GTX 780 Ti I had tried for a little while under similar in-game situations, while the averages seem to be a nice amount higher but not earth-shatteringly so.


Damn that sucks that you got a dead one. You were probably the first to place an order lol. I struggled mightily between 1 970 2 970s or 1 980 but I ended up with 1 970 for now


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> here is a reference model 980 on air cooling with a small overclock in firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4093345
> 
> it took my kingpin card around 1450mhz core and 3900mhz memory to match/beat it and that required around 1.4v measured with a DMM.
> 
> I think for overclocker, the 980 is going to be a monster.
> 
> for gamers, meh sidegrade.
> 
> i am VERY VERY impressed with the 980 and what it can achieve on air and stock voltages compared to the 780ti. I cant wait to get my 980 classified and feed her some ln2.


Ya these cards are going to be a lot of fun to Overlock. Will be picking up 2x 980 Classy's, as there is no way I am ever buying a reference board.

Will probably just sell my KPE when i get the classy, but man I had and still am having a lot of fun with my KPE. I don't think i can ever own a voltage locked card ever again.

980 Classys and EK blocks, man that will be a fun winter. Sadly i am not manly enough to freeze my stuff, Water is the most I am willing to do for now.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

does the evga gtx 970 acx have a mid plate like the older versions to cool the vrms and memory?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> does the evga gtx 970 acx have a mid plate like the older versions to cool the vrms and memory?


Yep! It does







. Mine came with no backplate though, reviews said it was supposed to and that it may be possible to get evga to provide one, so I'll give that a shot on Monday...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> here is a reference model 980 on air cooling with a small overclock in firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4093345
> 
> it took my kingpin card around 1450mhz core and 3900mhz memory to match/beat it and that required around 1.4v measured with a DMM.
> 
> I think for overclocker, the 980 is going to be a monster.
> 
> for gamers, meh sidegrade.
> 
> i am VERY VERY impressed with the 980 and what it can achieve on air and stock voltages compared to the 780ti. I cant wait to get my 980 classified and feed her some ln2.


On ln2 and with unlimited voltages I'd imagine the 980 will easily bring down the 780Ti records but under water, only voltage-unlocked cards like the Classy are likely to be faster than the fastest GK110 cards IMO. I've never claimed that the 980 isn't ultimately the faster card (good lord, it ought to be) but that it really isn't significantly faster than the Titan/780Ti etc (at least not the kind of "faster" we have generally associated with a next gen release). It is a far better value and far more power efficient but we are probably not going to see any real voltage control with it and it appears GM204 requires around 300MHz clock advantage to outperform GK110 so to me, in a word: Meh. Remember that when Nvidia last pulled this "mid-range chip in a flagship" trick with GK104 the GTX 680 at least obliterated the GF110 flagship GTX 580 it was replacing. This time around you need 1600Mhz+ just to get ahead of GK110 cards, not saying anything of the 20-30% faster we usually see next gen cards beating their predecessors by. Just food for thought, still a great card and a no-brainer for anybody with pre-Kepler technology cards...


----------



## Z Overlord

so drivers are gonna improve for these card right? I mean cause:



that's kinda pathetic, these benchmarks only have improvements for cinematic games people only play for benchmarks but less fps for games people actually like


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> Damn that sucks that you got a dead one. You were probably the first to place an order lol. I struggled mightily between 1 970 2 970s or 1 980 but I ended up with 1 970 for now


Yea, it does heh but such is life.... I'm going to have a lot of fun with the one that does work for now until I get my second one's replacement in. Definitely disappointing though







. But the fun I'm having with even just one is making up for it quickly.....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so drivers are gonna improve for these card right? I mean cause:
> 
> 
> 
> that's kinda pathetic, these benchmarks only have improvements for cinematic games people only play for benchmarks but less fps for games people actually like


Drivers generally *always* improve. But if a game is old .. then I don't think there will be much focus.

Otherwise, just regarding the 980 vs the 780ti ... I'm not going to sweat 6fps ... I mean, unless my very identity was wrapped up in the minutia of frames per second.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep! It does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine came with no backplate though, reviews said it was supposed to and that it may be possible to get evga to provide one, so I'll give that a shot on Monday...


I've been reading that once your register it, they will send you one for free. Someone also said they may extend the warranty to five years instead of the standard three, but not sure about that.

As for your earlier post, I somehow completely missed the clocks! Those are some nice clocks. Just think of what you could do with 1.3v.


----------



## r0ach

What's the story with the coil whine on the EVGA cards? Has anyone heard it yet on their card. It's supposedly the only brand that does it....


----------



## RedM00N

The overclocks are looking nice on these cards








Going to miss my 680 Classy's.

Anyway, wouldn't 3 970's be faster than 2 980's? I think I might end up going with 3 970's if I don't decide to drop the cash for 2 WC 980 Classy's a bit after they release due to this. Feels like it would be a better choice(haven't seen 3/4 way 970 results yet), 3 970s faster/cheaper than 2 980's, but I'll keep my self open for now. Would hate to abandon the flagship's/x80/x800 as I've been with them since the 6800, but the price difference hurts








Decisions Decisions ....

(Forgot I had an account here







)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> .


OCD kicks in again.

Got two ref EVGA 980's today ...

LOL ... if the classy's drop in the next three months then I'll most likely be unable to Step UP ...


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yea, it does heh but such is life.... I'm going to have a lot of fun with the one that does work for now until I get my second one's replacement in. Definitely disappointing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But the fun I'm having with even just one is making up for it quickly.....


Yeah I can't wait for mine my poor 460 is forever pegged at 100%


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> so drivers are gonna improve for these card right? I mean cause:
> 
> 
> 
> that's kinda pathetic, these benchmarks only have improvements for cinematic games people only play for benchmarks but less fps for games people actually like


Hahahahahahahaha... that is all.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> OCD kicks in again.
> 
> Got two ref EVGA 980's today ...
> 
> LOL ... if the classy's drop in the next three months then I'll most likely be unable to Step UP ...


LOL i know how it goes. I just can't do Ref Cards, they kill me. If i didn't have KPE, i might of done Ref + EK to hold me over till 980 Classy. But since the upgrade from a good clocked KPE isn't off the charts, i don't mind waiting for the classy this time.

I actually very impressed by myself, as i normally have NO patience to wait for something to come out.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA usually makes good cards, and their customer service is top-notch.
> 
> That being said, if the 4 + 2 phase design sucks, it's going to bite them in the arse -- hard. People who normally buy EVGA cards are used to getting good products, and if this one disappoints, it's probably going to be a real crap storm.
> 
> If the 4 + 2 phase design isn't good, though, reference cards will be in the same boat most likely.


Wasnt the reference 570 something anemic like 4+1? lol?

I doubt power phases will have any effect on a card like the 970 that uses so little. The only issue I've heard is that the EVGA has coil whine while others don't.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nobody is claiming that these aren't faster cards than Titan/780Ti, just that the "ZOMG the 980 MURDAZ the 780Ti!!11!!" comments aren't really accurate. Clock to clock the 780Ti is actually quite a bit faster than the 980 from what I've seen. You need at least 1600MHz out of a 980 to start pulling away from OC'd 780Ti's...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nobody is claiming that these aren't faster cards than Titan/780Ti, just that the "ZOMG the 980 MURDAZ the 780Ti!!11!!" comments aren't really accurate. Clock to clock the 780Ti is actually quite a bit faster than the 980 from what I've seen. You need at least 1600MHz out of a 980 to start pulling away from OC'd 780Ti's...


This... Sticking with my Ti for now... Next upgrade will prolly be Haswell-E; if DDR4 prices drop a bit...









I gotta admit, the older I get the cheaper I get! Gone are the days of spending $1500 on a Mobo and CPU... Just sayin'...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> From another thread; EK rep


Superb! Thanks heaps!

--

If the 4+2 slows me down (which I suspect it wouldn't, given the power draw), I'll just have to sell up and re-buy







I really think it's mostly going to come down to silicon lottery though


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> OCD kicks in again.
> 
> Got two ref EVGA 980's today ...
> 
> LOL ... if the classy's drop in the next three months then I'll most likely be unable to Step UP ...


Can this be done? I've not used the step up program before, but I had thought that you couldn't step up to a classified for some reason.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nobody is claiming that these aren't faster cards than Titan/780Ti, just that the "ZOMG the 980 MURDAZ the 780Ti!!11!!" comments aren't really accurate. Clock to clock the 780Ti is actually quite a bit faster than the 980 from what I've seen. You need at least 1600MHz out of a 980 to start pulling away from OC'd 780Ti's...


But the 980's can and DO pull away...

Speed is everything. Who cares how you get there?

Best example I can find?

In the following vid, the little orange, 4 cylinder Datsun is the GTX 980 (overclocked and on steroids and god knows what else) ...

The 780 ti is all the other cars ...

LOL ...

...




...

Best example yet...

..

this is also good reading regarding the mechanical engine to computing analogy:

http://ls1tech.com/forums/new-ls1-owners-newbie-tech/1157892-how-does-4-cylinder-keep-up-v8.html


----------



## AKA1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nobody is claiming that these aren't faster cards than Titan/780Ti, just that the "ZOMG the 980 MURDAZ the 780Ti!!11!!" comments aren't really accurate. Clock to clock the 780Ti is actually quite a bit faster than the 980 from what I've seen. You need at least 1600MHz out of a 980 to start pulling away from OC'd 780Ti's...


The 980 is also 2048 cores vs 2880 cores on the 780 ti


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nobody is claiming that these aren't faster cards than Titan/780Ti, just that the "ZOMG the 980 MURDAZ the 780Ti!!11!!" comments aren't really accurate. Clock to clock the 780Ti is actually quite a bit faster than the 980 from what I've seen. You need at least 1600MHz out of a 980 to start pulling away from OC'd 780Ti's...


Umm Majin even you should know better than to measure clock to clock comparisons across architectures and power levels.

1350 Mhz boost at 170W TDP 980 vs 1050 Mhz Boost at 300W TDP 780ti... its not even a comparison you can really make.

One is kepler and one is maxwell completely different architectures. I find it amusing how many GK110 owners are trolling trying to discredit the remarkable performance improvement of the maxwell architecture.

Don't worry my pretties Nvidia will release a 1000 dollar card you can buy which will give you a 15% boost over the 980 so you can feel superior to the rest of us plebs again.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nobody is claiming that these aren't faster cards than Titan/780Ti, just that the "ZOMG the 980 MURDAZ the 780Ti!!11!!" comments aren't really accurate. Clock to clock the 780Ti is actually quite a bit faster than the 980 from what I've seen. You need at least 1600MHz out of a 980 to start pulling away from OC'd 780Ti's...


It's impressive because GK110 die size is 37.5% bigger. 780 Ti has 40% more cores. Yet, the 980 is 10% faster at stock vs stock, consumes 20% less power, overclocks like a champ. It's exciting because GM210 is gonna be monstrous.

NVIDIA's new mid-range chip is matching their previous highend chip, on the same 28nm node. Since you have Titans, it doesn't seem impressive, and it would be a complete side-grade for you. These cards aren't aimed at you, they're for people on 680's and lower.

If I wasn't getting a 4K TV in the next month or so, I would be grabbing a 970 right now. Heck, at that time I'll prolly grab 2, and upgrade to GM210 as well.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> The 980 is also 2048 cores vs 2880 cores on the 780 ti


It is not apples to apples with the cores... one is kepler and the other maxwell.


----------



## HighTemplar

Those that have been crapping on the 290X/780/780Ti vs the GTX 980... check this out.

It looks like that 256bit bus that everyone was saying wouldn't make a difference, DID make a difference.

When you're gaming at 4K, (which I do by the way), the 980 GTX chokes pretty hard, and even loses to the GTX 780 in many places.

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3

Also keep in mind that those 780s and 780 Ti's, as well as the 290X were at stock clocks. The GTX 980 is 250mhz higher clocked @ stock.


----------



## szeged

ive owned 6 780tis, 4 780s, and a few titans and personally, i welcome our new 980 overlords, i will be getting a reference one on monday to overclock, selling it when the classifieds come out and buying two of them for benching.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Those that have been crapping on the 290X/780/780Ti vs the GTX 980... check this out.
> 
> It looks like that 256bit bus that everyone was saying wouldn't make a difference, DID make a difference.
> 
> When you're gaming at 4K, (which I do by the way), the 980 GTX chokes pretty hard, and even loses to the GTX 780 in many places.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3
> 
> Also keep in mind that those 780s and 780 Ti's, as well as the 290X were at stock clocks. The GTX 980 is 250mhz higher clocked @ stock.


Every single other review out shows different 4k results so its many to the ONE that you dug up. From what I remember Tombraider and Crysis 3 were a little better at 4k with the 780TI but not nearly that much of a gap as the review you just posted. Every other game in the other reviews at 4k had the 980 on top.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Can this be done? I've not used the step up program before, but I had thought that you couldn't step up to a classified for some reason.


You may well be right since, technically, the are both GTX 980's ... nice thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive owned 6 780tis, 4 780s, and a few titans and personally, i welcome our new 980 overlords, i will be getting a reference one on monday to overclock, selling it when the classifieds come out and buying two of them for benching.


Perfect.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> The 980 is also 2048 cores vs 2880 cores on the 780 ti


and minus 2 billion transistors


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Those that have been crapping on the 290X/780/780Ti vs the GTX 980... check this out.
> 
> It looks like that 256bit bus that everyone was saying wouldn't make a difference, DID make a difference.
> 
> When you're gaming at 4K, (which I do by the way), the 980 GTX chokes pretty hard, and even loses to the GTX 780 in many places.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3
> 
> Also keep in mind that those 780s and 780 Ti's, as well as the 290X were at stock clocks. The GTX 980 is 250mhz higher clocked @ stock.


I trust Anandtech 4K results, thanks.

















980 lost this *one*


----------



## Bluemustang

Darn looking around i may have jumped on the wrong decision when i chose the gigabyte G1 970. It is still a great one but i think the MSI gaming might have been the better choice with 2 extra VRM phases. I was in a rush to buy before they went outa stock.

Hope it still turns out well.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I trust Anandtech 4K results, thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 lost this *one*


Regardless of whether or not Anandtech or MaximumPC had a better or worse set of results in their comparison, or their ethics in doing so, doesn't negate the stock clockspeed difference of 250mhz.

I say this because nearly anyone who owns GK110 parts, knows how highly underclocked they were at stock, for TDP reasons or whatever they may have been, they just were. To perform against a new arch and actually have the GTX 780 beat the 980 @ 4k in SOME reviews, shows that it isn't as cut and dry as it seems, at least not to those high res gamers like myself.

And before people say the 980 smokes GK110 in OC'ability, I've already heard quite a few people stating that the scalability isn't there compared to GK110, and there are 1500mhz+ 780 Ti's on water floating around, and 1400-1450mhz isn't difficult with voltage control & water.

My main point was that Nvidia's 'magic' use of 256 bit vs 384 - 512 with GK110/R9 didnt work out as well as some had planned at higher resolutions its clearly a much closer race.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Regardless of whether or not Anandtech or MaximumPC had a better or worse set of results in their comparison, or their ethics in doing so, doesn't negate the stock clockspeed difference of 250mhz.


Nope it doesn't. And THAT isn't the only difference. Don't forget core count, die size, power consumption...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Regardless of whether or not Anandtech or MaximumPC had a better or worse set of results in their comparison, or their ethics in doing so, doesn't negate the stock clockspeed difference of 250mhz.


dont look at stock speeds, most 980s are hitting about 1500mhz on AIR without adjusting voltages. many 780tis require 1.35v+ to hit 1400mhz on WATER, and overclocked it only takes about 130-150mhz difference for the 980 to pull ahead and beat the 780ti, if the 980 scales at all with voltages then they will be pumping out 1650+mhz on water easy.


----------



## Shaolin7

I'm in a bit of a conundrum at this point.. I have an EVGA GTX 680 Classified, so this upgrade path is allegedly targeted at people in my situation, but... do we have any reasonably accurate or knowledgeable guesses as to when a 980 Ti would come out (if any)? I'm a little torn about buying in now, only to get burned if they do release it within a few months. Thanks guys.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> I'm in a bit of a conundrum at this point.. I have an EVGA GTX 680 Classified, so this upgrade path is allegedly targeted at people in my situation, but... do we have any reasonably accurate or knowledgeable guesses as to when a 980 Ti would come out (if any)? I'm a little torn about buying in now, only to get burned if they do release it within a few months. Thanks guys.


buy a 980 now, it will be a good 6 months or more before we even start seeing leaks of a 980ti i bet and then you can always use the step up program.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> I'm in a bit of a conundrum at this point.. I have an EVGA GTX 680 Classified, so this upgrade path is allegedly targeted at people in my situation, but... do we have any reasonably accurate or knowledgeable guesses as to when a 980 Ti would come out (if any)? I'm a little torn about buying in now, only to get burned if they do release it within a few months. Thanks guys.


Have no fear, there won't be a 980Ti, this is the full GM204 chip.

Next release will be based on GM200 or GM210. I'd give it at least 3 - 6 months before we see the big chip. AMD has to answer GM204 before NVIDIA brings out the big guns.


----------



## setza

I just placed an order for a 980, gtx 980 club here I come!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> dont look at stock speeds, most 980s are hitting about 1500mhz on AIR without adjusting voltages. many 780tis require 1.35v+ to hit 1400mhz on WATER, and overclocked it only takes about 130-150mhz difference for the 980 to pull ahead and beat the 780ti, if the 980 scales at all with voltages then they will be pumping out 1650+mhz on water easy.


Keep in mind you're speaking about this as if there is an unlocked voltage part released already. As far as I know, I haven't heard a date on an unlocked part. The best we have right now is what, 80mv? I doub't that will be able to compete with a 1450-1550 (in the case of chronic's watercooled 780 Ti) 780Ti.

This is a great card but the price is just a little too high for it to displace the 780 Ti classified until those same parts are released in GTX 980 glory.

Hopefully near or around that point, we may see the 980 Ti or Titan 2, in which case I'll be REALLy salivating.

I do have two of these ordered to overclock however, so I'll be doing a comparison.

Reference 780 Ti SLI watercooled, 2x Classified 780 Ti watercooled, R9 R290x on air in Crossfire and Tri-fire, and then SLI GTX 980 on air.

Yes those tests will be done on a 3770k until I decide whether to replace the 3930k with a 4930k in my Rampage IV rig, or to go with a 5930K/5960X... it's all about the $$.... hard to upgrade both at once for some.


----------



## twitchyzero

hold onto your 680 classy....wait for 20nm Maxwell

the patient ones like me are waiting for 16nm FinFET Pascal


----------



## SoloCamo

So how are the average max air OC gtx970's doing vs the 290x/780ti on average OC's?

1500mhz gtx970 vs my 1150mhz 290x as an example... still debating on switching just for less heat


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Keep in mind you're speaking about this as if there is an unlocked voltage part released already. As far as I know, I haven't heard a date on an unlocked part. The best we have right now is what, 80mv? I doub't that will be able to compete with a 1450-1550 (in the case of chronic's watercooled 780 Ti) 780Ti.
> 
> This is a great card but the price is just a little too high for it to displace the 780 Ti classified until those same parts are released in GTX 980 glory.
> 
> Hopefully near or around that point, we may see the 980 Ti or Titan 2, in which case I'll be REALLy salivating.
> 
> I do have two of these ordered to overclock however, so I'll be doing a comparison.
> 
> Reference 780 Ti SLI watercooled, 2x Classified 780 Ti watercooled, R9 R290x on air in Crossfire and Tri-fire, and then SLI GTX 980 on air.
> 
> Yes those tests will be done on a 3770k until I decide whether to replace the 3930k with a 4930k in my Rampage IV rig, or to go with a 5930K/5960X... it's all about the $$.... hard to upgrade both at once for some.


the 980 classified will be out in a few short weeks, maybe a month at the most, it will be voltage unlocked.

My kingpin card i currently have does 1500mhz on the core and 8000mhz memory, it is just keeping its head above the ground vs the 980s in firestrike.

here is a 980 on nvidia reference air cooler

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4093345

my 780ti needs about 1474mhz core and 8000mhz memory to get that score and that score the 980 got was with out moving the voltage, the 780ti requires a good 1.45v for that, on water.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Listen dude, your ONE review is out numbered by MANY others which show different 4k results from the one you posted.... figures you would latch onto the one that is in a complete discrepancy with the others which also happen to be more reputable than the one you are clinging too while ignoring the many others.


MaximumPC isn't reputable? Where have you been the last 15 years? MaximumPC is where it STARTED, before the internet review sites were big, MaxPC is where hardware enthusiasts went to read the news, reviews and so on.

And accusing me of cherry picking because I haven't google searched for other 4K reviews isn't a valid argument.


----------



## coupe

The 900 looks like an amazing card. Great job by Nvidia engineers.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> The 900 looks like an amazing card. Great job by Nvidia engineers.


yeah the nvidia engineers really deserve a nice vacation and a huge pat on the back this time around, the performance is simply stunning on the 970 and 980.


----------



## indicajones

i seen evga hit 2000+ core Already! With voltage and water best case scenario average i would think would be 1600 ish core. ti;s are good cards and really hit the 3gb limit very frustratingly. HDMI 2.0 is why i got 980s. This is where i see its main advantage. I personaly would have rather have bought 500watt monsters that require hamster powered AC unit to keep a good idle temperature(and 2x TI performance) but that is not available yet. To the rest of the world Maxwell is beyond awesome and totally just wrecked havok on the game. Hopefully AMD has just beast in tow.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah the nvidia engineers really deserve a nice vacation and a huge pat on the back this time around, the performance *per watt* is simply stunning on the 970 and 980.


FTFY.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

24 hrs later, still impressed as hell with these new cards.

Hope AMD delivers something awesome as well, better for us consumers!

Decided I'll wait till Jan for a new GPU upgrade (gonna be extremely hard).


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> The 900 looks like an amazing card. Great job by Nvidia engineers.


It definitely is a marvel for sure. I did not expect it to OC so well out of the box. Performance scaling WITH those OC's is what I'd like to see by some members here that can do some serious benching with them, as I wont have mine for another few days. They were out of stock all day unfortunately.

I put in an order for a Zotac tonight, but I think I may swap that out if I see an EVGA or ASUS pop up.

I'm seriously salivating at the thought of the 980 Ti (or whatever it is named)

Something with as many Maxwell CUDA cores as the 780 Ti would absolutely destroy...


----------



## szeged

idk why people are arguing still, its pretty much undeniable that the 980 dumps on even the best 780tis, with the average 980 on air hitting 1500mhz or more with stock voltages its almost impossible for a stock voltage air cooled 780ti to keep up.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Just finished half an hour of BF4 in 4k @ 8224mhz mem + 1400-1430mhz core clock (fluctuated due to bumping against power limit), I was amazed at how smooth the dips were and rare they were. Framerate stayed good consistently across the map even during heavy explosions etc. going off. With almost full Ultra minus MSAA (I took post-process to medium and effects to high, FXAA to "low") I was maintaining 50fps at minimum and probably 95% of the time 60+ the entire match (conquest 64p).

Can't wait to uncork this thing with a modded BIOS... it literally was dipping itself down to 1.162-1.175v a lot of the time and downclocking a little on its own because of the power limit. Peak temp was 71c and average load was around 66-67 the whole time. I've run a 780 for a long time before and briefly ran an 1175mhz 780 Ti and can confidently say *the framerate dips and minimums appear to be much better than the kepler cards I have used in 4K. This actually surprised me considering just looking at avg numbers doesn't show the difference in the actual experience on those grounds*... have found a handful of reviews that showed time graphs but not many when I looked around. *Once more people have cards in-hand I think this is going to be a major thing they notice.*

My monitor is a Dell UP2414Q @ 3840x2160 (4k) 60hz IPS panel for the curious.


----------



## szeged

idk why 780/780ti users feel like they should be bitter in the first place, they got to enjoy amazing performance for over a year now(780 users atleast) and now maxwell brings amazing new tech for lower prices and lower power(lol power consumption get outta here mayne).

day one titan owner, day one 780ti owner here, and i am beyond excited for the launch of the 980.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just finished half an hour of BF4 in 4k @ 8224mhz mem + 1400-1430mhz core clock (fluctuated due to bumping against power limit), I was amazed at how smooth the dips were and rare they were. Framerate stayed good consistently across the map even during heavy explosions etc. going off. With almost full Ultra minus MSAA (I took post-process to medium and effects to high, FXAA to "low") I was maintaining 50fps at minimum and probably 95% of the time 60+ the entire match (conquest 64p).
> 
> Can't wait to uncork this thing with a modded BIOS... it literally was dipping itself down to 1.162-1.175v a lot of the time and downclocking a little on its own because of the power limit. Peak temp was 71c and average load was around 66-67 the whole time. I've run a 780 for a long time before and briefly ran an 1175mhz 780 Ti and can confidently say *the framerate dips and minimums appear to be much better than the kepler cards I have used in 4K. This actually surprised me considering just looking at avg numbers doesn't show the difference in the actual experience on those grounds*... have found a handful of reviews that showed time graphs but not many when I looked around. *Once more people have cards in-hand I think this is going to be a major thing they notice.*
> 
> My monitor is a Dell UP2414Q @ 3840x2160 (4k) 60hz IPS panel for the curious.


could be the driver though ? did you test your Ti with the new driver ?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> idk why 780/780ti users feel like they should be bitter in the first place, they got to enjoy amazing performance for over a year now(780 users atleast) and now maxwell brings amazing new tech for lower prices and lower power(lol power consumption get outta here mayne).
> 
> day one titan owner, day one 780ti owner here, and i am beyond excited for the launch of the 980.


And believe me I fully agree, I dont get it either.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I know, there's nothing to be bitter about, whether you have a 780 or 780 Ti.
> 
> It's just funny that when new GPU launches, we get the usual bickering from AMD / NVIDIA users. It's rare to see bickering between NVIDIA / NVIDIA users.
> 
> The last time this happened was when Sandy Bridge released.
> 
> Maxwell is epic.


Yeah, seems.... very reminiscent of the sandy bridge launch. I owned an i7 920 and jumped to a 2600k launch day







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> idk why 780/780ti users feel like they should be bitter in the first place, they got to enjoy amazing performance for over a year now(780 users atleast) and now maxwell brings amazing new tech for lower prices and lower power(lol power consumption get outta here mayne).
> 
> day one titan owner, day one 780ti owner here, and i am beyond excited for the launch of the 980.


Yep, I owned a 780 for a very, very long time (launch day actually), tried a 780 Ti @ 1175mhz briefly (a few days) and swapped back, then sold the 780 soon after to wait for Maxwell (took a little longer than expected). Loved the cards but my 970 ACX so far is ridiculous in comparison to the 780 that was my mainstay. Dying to get my 2nd one back and lift the power limit once an nvflash version comes that can write to these things.............


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I know, there's nothing to be bitter about, whether you have a 780 or 780 Ti.
> 
> It's just funny that when new GPU launches, we get the usual bickering from AMD / NVIDIA users. It's rare to see bickering between NVIDIA / NVIDIA users.
> 
> The last time this happened was when Sandy Bridge released.
> 
> Maxwell is epic.


It's the combination of more powerful and cheaper, i think. It seems like a reset of the price creep that's been happening, at least somewhat.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It definitely is a marvel for sure. I did not expect it to OC so well out of the box. Performance scaling WITH those OC's is what I'd like to see by some members here that can do some serious benching with them, as I wont have mine for another few days. They were out of stock all day unfortunately.
> 
> I put in an order for a Zotac tonight, but I think I may swap that out if I see an EVGA or ASUS pop up.
> 
> I'm seriously salivating at the thought of the 980 Ti (or whatever it is named)
> 
> Something with as many Maxwell CUDA cores as the 780 Ti would absolutely destroy...


Yea it really is great. I am tempted to buy one and put it under water, but I really dislike the Nvidia CEO and I am stubborn and won't buy it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Yea it really is great. I am tempted to buy one and put it under water, but I really dislike the Nvidia CEO and I am stubborn and won't buy it.


i love jen-hsun, hes so awkward and weird on stage it just makes me smile for hours after hes done presenting.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Yea it really is great. I am tempted to buy one and put it under water, but *I really dislike the Nvidia CEO and I am stubborn and won't buy it.*


Well, at least you're honest. It's rather hard to argue effectively when it comes to non-technical (personal) reasons like that...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just finished half an hour of BF4 in 4k @ 8224mhz mem + 1400-1430mhz core clock (fluctuated due to bumping against power limit), I was amazed at how smooth the dips were and rare they were. Framerate stayed good consistently across the map even during heavy explosions etc. going off. With almost full Ultra minus MSAA (I took post-process to medium and effects to high, FXAA to "low") I was maintaining 50fps at minimum and probably 95% of the time 60+ the entire match (conquest 64p).
> 
> Can't wait to uncork this thing with a modded BIOS... it literally was dipping itself down to 1.162-1.175v a lot of the time and downclocking a little on its own because of the power limit. Peak temp was 71c and average load was around 66-67 the whole time. I've run a 780 for a long time before and briefly ran an 1175mhz 780 Ti and can confidently say *the framerate dips and minimums appear to be much better than the kepler cards I have used in 4K. This actually surprised me considering just looking at avg numbers doesn't show the difference in the actual experience on those grounds*... have found a handful of reviews that showed time graphs but not many when I looked around. *Once more people have cards in-hand I think this is going to be a major thing they notice.*
> 
> My monitor is a Dell UP2414Q @ 3840x2160 (4k) 60hz IPS panel for the curious.


As the 650ti boost performs similar to a 750ti (grabbed one for cheap while i wait for my 970), I've actually noticed the same thing when comparing my brothers rig to my own. Overall it's a much smoother experience, albeit there may be a few more changes for the 970/980.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> It's the combination of more powerful and cheaper, i think. It seems like a reset of the price creep that's been happening, at least somewhat.


Yeah, it was about time too. The 970 at $330 just shook the market up completely, was about time too.

Most of us who were throwing predictions around had the 970 at $399, 980 $499 - $549. No one imagined it that low, 'till the leaks started mentioning $299 - $329, even then I certainly didn't believe it.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Yea it really is great. I am tempted to buy one and put it under water, but I really dislike the Nvidia CEO and I am stubborn and won't buy it.


I detest the 'AMD's Gaming Scientist', but that's not the reason I don't buy the Radeons


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Yea it really is great. I am tempted to buy one and put it under water, but I really dislike the Nvidia CEO and I am stubborn and won't buy it.


What has Rory Read done for you lately?


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> I detest the 'AMD's Gaming Scientist', but that's not the reason I don't buy the Radeons


Yea, I know you guys are right, its just that guy seems like such a "I only care about myself scumbag" and it bothers me.

But Maxwell is an amazing technological achievement by the engineers. That I will stand by 100%


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coupe*
> 
> Yea, I know you guys are right, its just that guy seems like such a "I only care about myself scumbag" and it bothers me.
> 
> But Maxwell is an amazing technological achievement by the engineers. That I will stand by 100%


In case you missed it, he gave full credit to the over 9000! engineers.


----------



## machinehead

I think most of the 780/780ti owners are mad about the 900 series launch prices. They are used to the new tech replacing the old tech but the pricing this time around was much less I think leaves people bitter. Nvidia dropped the ball hard core with the 700 series at launch and thanks to amd putting them on the defensive this generation they had to drop the pricing


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I think most of the 780/780ti owners are mad about the 900 series launch prices. They are used to the new tech replacing the old tech but the pricing this time around was much less I think leaves people bitter. Nvidia dropped the ball hard core with the 700 series at launch and thanks to amd putting them on the defensive this generation they had to drop the pricing


Very much correct.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I think most of the 780/780ti owners are mad about the 900 series launch prices. They are used to the new tech replacing the old tech but the pricing this time around was much less I think leaves people bitter. Nvidia dropped the ball hard core with the 700 series at launch and thanks to amd putting them on the defensive this generation they had to drop the pricing


Why? 780ti owners have enjoyed the performance for about 1 year.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, it was about time too. The 970 at $330 just shook the market up completely, was about time too.
> 
> Most of us who were throwing predictions around had the 970 at $399, 980 $499 - $549. No one imagined it that low, 'till the leaks started mentioning $299 - $329, even then I certainly didn't believe it.


Exactly. Honestly, Nvidia could have priced them both a hundred bucks higher. Maybe more - and they would have sold like crazy anyway. I'm glad they chose not to, but it does make me wonder if they're just trying to push AMD completely out - and if they do, then what happens? the 1170 costs $1000, and the 1180 costs $2000, because there's no competition at all?









Maybe this will be enough to push AMD into the arms of someone with deep, deep pockets *cough*Samsung*cough* who might be willing to get them back on a more competitive footing with Nvidia. Hell, make them competitive with both Intel (CPUs) and Nvidia (GPUs) and they'll be doing the world a huge favor.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I think most of the 780/780ti owners are mad about the 900 series launch prices. They are used to the new tech replacing the old tech but the pricing this time around was much less I think leaves people bitter. Nvidia dropped the ball hard core with the 700 series at launch and thanks to amd putting them on the defensive this generation they had to drop the pricing


not really, I always welcome technology improvement / advancement from any company.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> In case you missed it, he gave full credit to the over 9000! engineers.


To be fair, that is a hype video.

and did you say............................................................


----------



## yesitsmario

Hopefully I could snag a 970 for ~$250(sale) in January.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Why? 780ti owners have enjoyed the performance for about 1 year.


I'm not saying everyone just the ones that seem to be mad.


----------



## fleetfeather

absolute carnage in the Trade section of a miscellaneous Aussie PC forum today..... Obviously blanked out identifiable and/or irrelevant info, but as you can see, the 900 series has had a substantial impact on the enthusiast community











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iTzHughie

Ugh!! I've been pulling my curls out all day...so many decisions!

1) Keep my current Ti and fish for another one on ebay for about $400 (Total damage -$400)

2) Sell current Ti for $400 and buy two 970's for $610 flat using my discounts and hope to heavens I get good overclockers (Total damage -$210, but I get screwed when all of a sudden some good games don't properly support Sli, at least with the two Ti's I know I'd be alright in this situation, as mine clocks to 1220Mhz.

3) Sell Ti $400 and get a single 980 for $500 flat, using discounts. SLi in future(Total damage $100 + Future $550)

4)Chop all my hair off -____-


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I think most of the 780/780ti owners are mad about the 900 series launch prices. They are used to the new tech replacing the old tech but the pricing this time around was much less I think leaves people bitter. Nvidia dropped the ball hard core with the 700 series at launch and thanks to amd putting them on the defensive this generation they had to drop the pricing


The ONLY thing (and rightfully so) that any of us Ti or Titan owners (especially Titan Black owners) should be bitter about is the almost overnight loss in value per card in resale value of our cards, by a substantial margin.

It was bound to happen, but had the 780 Ti not launched with 3GB, and instead launched with 6GB, resale would be a different story with the 780 Ti at least.

When you own FIVE 780 Ti's at once, 1 GTX 780 Classified, and 3 R9 290X's, and a new card hits the field that does much better than expected with more VRAM, and you lose thousands in resale value accumatively, THAT is something to be bothered with.

No one likes to lose money. The fact is, I could care less. I simply posted what I had personally JUST read in regards to a 4K review that stated that the 256 bit bus did in fact hamper the GTX 980 in comparison to the 384/512 cards. At that point I had NOT read several other reviews and made a statement in regards to the fact that "at least my cards will hold up just fine against the GTX 980 @ 4K, which is the res I play at".

That is NOT being bitter because of performance or losing a perf per watt crown, it is simply my opinion.

It seems some people deem other's opinions as being bitter or sour about a release.

The REASON I come to this forum is to read about NEW tech. I'm more than happy to see progress being made, however I've tried to dissuade those with rigs like my own from investing in an entire new SLI setup because of how close it is, and how the silicon lottery plays a role as well.

Big Maxwell is what I'm waiting for, although I will be playing with a 980 just to have some new architecture to play with.

ALSO: Since some members here seem to think that I'm running Quad 780 Ti's solely on a 3770k, YES I am currently while I'm swapping my X79 rig to Haswell-E.

However, at 4K resolutions with a PLX motherboard, there IS sufficient PCIe lanes. Also 2133mhz dual channel DDR3 vs Quad channel does not make much of a difference in high res gaming, or gaming at all for that matter, when the GPU's are being pushed such as at 4K or 1440p 120hz.

The fact is, a 3770k, 2600k, or even a 2500k, given the appropriate amount of PCIe lanes, can power 3 or 4 GPUs JUST fine when you're using high levels of AA and high resolutions in general.

If you haven't read the numerous reviews in the past, most games still aren't threaded worth a crap, and will run just fine on a Quad core. As a matter of fact, if you're going with X79/X99 JUST for gaming, and you're not just doing it just to do it, you're doing it wrong.

There are games that an i3 or an old AMD CPU gets within 5% of the same FPS, even when running on something like a 780 Ti.

Before attacking someone's sig rig (with most of the time isn't their ONLY rig, it's simply their daily driver), do a little research.


----------



## TFL Replica

There's really no reason for 780/780ti owners to feel upset, unless they bought their cards very recently.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Ugh!! I've been pulling my curls out all day...so many decisions!
> 
> 1) Keep my current Ti and fish for another one on ebay for about $400 (Total damage -$400)
> 
> 2) Sell current Ti for $400 and buy two 970's for $610 flat using my discounts and hope to heavens I get good overclockers (Total damage -$210, but I get screwed when all of a sudden some good games don't properly support Sli, at least with the two Ti's I know I'd be alright in this situation, as mine clocks to 1220Mhz.
> 
> 3) Sell Ti $400 and get a single 980 for $500 flat, using discounts. SLi in future(Total damage $100 + Future $550)
> 
> 4)Chop all my hair off -____-


Keep your TI and wait for big max


----------



## chuuurles

coming from a 780ti matrix P, returned on the last day possible..... My new 980 sc is epic! defiantly a lot less heat and commotion than the matrix


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

I returned my 3 week old Ti's for 2 shiny new 980 SC's today. I couldn't be happier. I'm getting some very decent performance increases along with $300 back in my pocket.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Ugh!! I've been pulling my curls out all day...so many decisions!
> 
> 1) Keep my current Ti and fish for another one on ebay for about $400 (Total damage -$400)
> 
> 2) Sell current Ti for $400 and buy two 970's for $610 flat using my discounts and hope to heavens I get good overclockers (Total damage -$210, but I get screwed when all of a sudden some good games don't properly support Sli, at least with the two Ti's I know I'd be alright in this situation, as mine clocks to 1220Mhz.
> 
> 3) Sell Ti $400 and get a single 980 for $500 flat, using discounts. SLi in future(Total damage $100 + Future $550)
> 
> 4)Chop all my hair off -____-


Don't sell your Ti for $400. And I wouldn't sell it at ALL unless you're hitting the VRAM limits of your card AND it's a terrible overclocker.

Instead of losing money, I personally would try to buy a cheap 780 Ti off of someone else, and go with an SLI build.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's really no reason for 780/780ti owners to feel upset, unless they bought their cards very recently.


I bought my 1440p monitor 6 months ago and waited patiently for this launch. Anyone who bought a 780 or Ti in the past month or 2 probably needs to do their homework


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> I returned my 3 week old Ti's for 2 shiny new 980 SC's today. I couldn't be happier. I'm getting some very decent performance increases along with $300 back in my pocket.


Nice! Glad you could return them and turn a profit.


----------



## iBored

So I guess upgrading from a 780 dcuii isn't gonna be of much worth?


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm so 'bitter' I just ordered one









I literally have a MOUNTAIN of GPUs sitting here that I have no idea what to do with now that I'm jumping onto this bandwagon.

Like I mentioned before I made the noob mistake of buying waterblocks for 4 780 Ti's, and then not realizing the PCB height would prevent me from doing Quad SLI without a PCie extender and some ghetto rigging. So atm they've been sitting in their boxes while I've been using my old 780 Classified, but this card will definitely replace that once it arrives, and then I'll be trying to get as much as I can for my waterblocked 780 Ti's, while shopping for more 980s.

And THEN... once the non-ref lightnings and classifieds hit, it starts all over.

Ahh the vicious cycle begins again....


----------



## Master__Shake

does the "geforce gtx" logo light up on the 980?


----------



## spacin9

I game at 2560 X 1600. I have two Tis. I was going to jump on two 970s and worry about selling them later. But I didn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> I returned my 3 week old Ti's for 2 shiny new 980 SC's today. I couldn't be happier. I'm getting some very decent performance increases along with $300 back in my pocket.


Explain.. I have Tis and I've been reading the reviews. Looks like a with an average OC on the Tis they are beating and at least matching overclocked GTX 970s.

So what's better about them @ 4K that the reviews don't say?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> You get a freaking mini oven in your computer for the trouble.


And here I am enjoying my 290 that doesn't go above 80C ever, and sits around 74C under load. We all know reference/DCUII/XFX coolers were a joke on the 290/290x, people who bought them either didn't do their research, or bought them for purposes where noise/temps didn't matter to them, or were planning on water cooling later. I feel empathetic towards those who bought them launch day who planned on using just the stock cooler, and those who decided it wasn't worth months for the mini craze to die and had to grab whatever they could get cheapest, but everyone else, no







.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I game at 2560 X 1600. I have two Tis. I was going to jump on two 970s and worry about selling them later. But I didn't.
> Explain.. I have Tis and I've been reading the reviews. Looks like a with an average OC on the Tis they are beating and at least matching overclocked GTX 970s.
> 
> So what's better about them @ 4K that the reviews don't say?


Sorry, but the only thing better about the 970's than the 780 Ti is the VRAM. I highly doubt anyone is going to dispute that with me here.

They compete well clock for clock with the 980, so of course the 970 is out of the question, unless you're talking stock 780 Ti on a reference cooler vs unlocked overvolted GTX 970. Even then, most reference 780 Ti's, do 1300mhz no prob. It would be an uphill battle for the 970, especially at 1440p, and especially at 4K.


----------



## VeerK

I've been following the news all along and as an SLI 780 owner, the only buyer's remorse I have is the fantastic price drop for the 970's performance. I never thought Nvidia would release something like it, but other than that all the releases have done is whet my apetite for big boy Maxwell. The new architecture is really something else, I can't wait for 1070/1080? or whatever its called where we get first adopter 20nm Maxwell performance for 970/980 prices.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sorry, but the only thing better about the 970's than the 780 Ti is the VRAM. I highly doubt anyone is going to dispute that with me here.
> 
> They compete well clock for clock with the 980, so of course the 970 is out of the question, unless you're talking stock 780 Ti on a reference cooler vs unlocked overvolted GTX 970. Even then, most reference 780 Ti's, do 1300mhz no prob. It would be an uphill battle for the 970, especially at 1440p, and especially at 4K.


Err.... the TDP? Some of us have to worry about power bills (not me though).


----------



## traxtech

Pulled the trigger on the EVGA 980 SC, being a GPU whore really does get the best of you!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the EVGA 980 SC, being a GPU whore really does get the best of you!


I take it we're both importing from Amazon again, just like the 780Ti Classies?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sorry, but the only thing better about the 970's than the 780 Ti is the VRAM. I highly doubt anyone is going to dispute that with me here.
> 
> They compete well clock for clock with the 980, so of course the 970 is out of the question, unless you're talking stock 780 Ti on a reference cooler vs unlocked overvolted GTX 970. Even then, most reference 780 Ti's, do 1300mhz no prob. It would be an uphill battle for the 970, especially at 1440p, and especially at 4K.


He made a statement about getting gains. I want to know what gains... better scaling? Better lowest frame? Better frametime? Give me something tangible. I do 1200 Mhz on my Tis.. I don't push 'em and I can match a stock 980 with that in the benchies.

If he's having a better SLi experience I want to know how.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so 'bitter' I just ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally have a MOUNTAIN of GPUs sitting here that I have no idea what to do with now that I'm jumping onto this bandwagon.
> 
> Like I mentioned before I made the noob mistake of buying waterblocks for 4 780 Ti's, and then not realizing the PCB height would prevent me from doing Quad SLI without a PCie extender and some ghetto rigging. So atm they've been sitting in their boxes while I've been using my old 780 Classified, but this card will definitely replace that once it arrives, and then I'll be trying to get as much as I can for my waterblocked 780 Ti's, while shopping for more 980s.
> 
> And THEN... once the non-ref lightnings and classifieds hit, it starts all over.
> 
> Ahh the vicious cycle begins again....


Damn that sucks. You couldnt send one back and go tri?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I take it we're both importing from Amazon again, just like the 780Ti Classies?


Ofcourse brother







We suck at this game hahah, or do we win?

I'm going to have to buy a second one once i get paid tho :x, can't do both in the same transaction because then we get import tax of $120ish


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the EVGA 980 SC, being a GPU whore really does get the best of you!


Should've saved the $ on the regular version. Never overpay for the Superclocked version of the same card. Not trying to shame you for it, but it's typically only a minor overclock, and in this case they all come with backplates, so there's not even that.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I game at 2560 X 1600. I have two Tis. I was going to jump on two 970s and worry about selling them later. But I didn't.
> Explain.. I have Tis and I've been reading the reviews. Looks like a with an average OC on the Tis they are beating and at least matching overclocked GTX 970s.
> 
> So what's better about them @ 4K that the reviews don't say?


I'm confused. I have 980 SC's not 970's. The 980 SC's beat my 780Ti's in every benchmark I've seen. They use less power and are cheaper. I'm not aware of any downside. I was able to return for a full refund. Oh, and the 980's run about 13C cooler on Heaven when compared to the 780Ti's.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Ofcourse brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We suck at this game hahah, or do we win?
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a second one once i get paid tho :x, can't do both in the same transaction because then we get import tax of $120ish










I think we're winning.... for now.

Yeah, but at least Amazon's shipping isn't too bad. Pretty sure Amazon can ship a card from NA to Aus cheaper than PCCG ships a card from Sydney to Brisbane


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Should've saved the $ on the regular version. Never overpay for the Superclocked version of the same card. Not trying to shame you for it, but it's typically only a minor overclock, and in this case they all come with backplates, so there's not even that.


I tend to just get the SC so i can just leave it stock when i'm not benchmarking and bleed a little bit more out of it without fiddling for a stable clock. I tend to just leave the card "as is" for gaming these days.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Should've saved the $ on the regular version. Never overpay for the Superclocked version of the same card. Not trying to shame you for it, but it's typically only a minor overclock, and in this case they all come with backplates, so there's not even that.


It's a $20 difference on a $550 card. Not a big deal either way for this level of performance. I enjoy my factory OC.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're winning.... for now.
> 
> Yeah, but at least Amazon's shipping isn't too bad. Pretty sure Amazon can ship a card from NA to Aus cheaper than PCCG ships a card from Sydney to Brisbane


Yeah, saving nearly $200 after all the stupid fees and what not PCCG slap onto the total. I try to buy from them as little as possible but sometimes you can't help it.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> I'm confused. I have 980 SC's not 970's. The 980 SC's beat my 780Ti's in every benchmark I've seen. They use less power and are cheaper. I'm not aware of any downside. I was able to return for a full refund. Oh, and the 980's run about 13C cooler on Heaven when compared to the 780Ti's.


Oh my bad I thought you said 970s nevermind.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> Keep your TI and wait for big max


I read through the thread and this advice was mentioned a few times. As a 780 owner since Jan '14, I can wait until this is finally released.

With that in mind, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't even a little tempted to buy MSI 970s in SLI. Luckily (or unlucky depending on POV), they're out of stock on many sites and I refuse to pay inflated prices on eBay who are preying on gamers who can't wait.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yeah, saving nearly $200 after all the stupid fees and what not PCCG slap onto the total. I try to buy from them as little as possible but sometimes you can't help it.


I feel ya mate. Importing a GPU from Amazon was all the excuse I needed to order my RAM and Fans from Amazon as well. No point paying more for the same stuff from PCCG when I'm already making an order through Amazon anyway


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> I returned my 3 week old Ti's for 2 shiny new 980 SC's today. I couldn't be happier. I'm getting some very decent performance increases along with $300 back in my pocket.


...

_"does a jig and then sprinkles some powder in a circle on the ground; feels good, man."_

...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have 2k just waiting to be spent! Must... control... myself... until big maxwell arrives!


----------



## IronWill1991

Aw man, my GTX 970 won't be here until Thursday. That's what I get for living in the east coast and saving bit of money on cheapest shipping.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I don't know why people don't realize this but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so 'bitter' I just ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally have a MOUNTAIN of GPUs sitting here that I have no idea what to do with now that I'm jumping onto this bandwagon.
> 
> Like I mentioned before I made the noob mistake of buying waterblocks for 4 780 Ti's, and then not realizing the PCB height would prevent me from doing Quad SLI without a PCie extender and some ghetto rigging. So atm they've been sitting in their boxes while I've been using my old 780 Classified, but this card will definitely replace that once it arrives, and then I'll be trying to get as much as I can for my waterblocked 780 Ti's, while shopping for more 980s.
> 
> And THEN... once the non-ref lightnings and classifieds hit, it starts all over.
> 
> Ahh the vicious cycle begins again....


I don't get it how can you not run 4 way sli? I'm doing so on titans and 780ti's????

Pcb too high? I'm running on water.


----------



## NoDoz

Some 970s IN STOCK at evga.com


----------



## r0ach

blah, I decided not to buy one till the 144hz IPS monitors come out. Only problem is, Asus is too busy hyping their $800 ripoff monitor, BenQ has never released an IPS panel before, and Samsung makes their own panel, so who the hell is gonna release a monitor using the 144hz IPS?


----------



## l88bastar

Yeesh I pulled the trigger on a 980 and Ive got a perfectly good Titan here lol.....well now I gotta sell the TItan and get a second 980









Just when you think your out of the PC hardware upgrade bug rat race, it sucks you back in









Anybody got a Rog Swift they wanna trade for a Titan


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's really no reason for 780/780ti owners to feel upset, unless they bought their cards very recently.


Only reason I see to feel upset is that the perf jump and loss of value for previous cards wasn't bigger.

People need to stop being upset at hardware advancing. Again 780Tis and especially cards like Titans (hell we're not even half a year from hitting 2 years with Titans) have been here for a long while. They're supposed to drop in value.

And yes 980 OCing seems awesome. Can't wait to see what the classys do. That said I'm still trying to keep myself from buying one. I said I was going to wait for GM200 and I'm still trying to


----------



## swiftypoison

I really want to pull the trigger on a Zotac GTX 980, but i just hate the company name. Blah.


----------



## fataliate

I guess newegg has the frozr gtx 970's again for the time being. I just ordered one for myself. Will probably sell my GTX 760 to try and off set some of the cost.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Now the ultimate question.

Reference 980 VS Custom







4 Power phases vs Classified ???

How much will the reference limit OC vs the classy


----------



## semitope

Got a question about the EVGA cards. Is it worth it to pay more for the superclocked card or will the regular clocked ones OC just as well or nearly as well? I'm wondering if the SC chips are better than the regular or if EVGA is just taking chips from a bunch and clocking some higher while leaving some lower with no real differentiating factors that are selected for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I'm surprised people are scooping up all these shoddy looking aftermarket board 970. Half the PCB is empty, and god knows what kind of issues will crop up with them. It wasn't long ago that the 560ti came out and if memory serves me correctly, they were all aftermarket boards with no reference ones around and had numerous issues.
> 
> That's not even going into possible issues with shoddy 3rd party BIOS. They also all have pretty high boost clocks. All that does is create a large possibility of rapid up and down spikes for clocks and voltage, which you obviously don't want.
> 
> I'm not throwing a dime at the 970 until I see a confirmed reference board for sale and that MSI with the blower on it that isn't on any site yet is the closest possibility I've seen.
> 
> Other red flags I saw was the EVGA 970 using significantly more power than the 980 gtx...what the hell.


Yeah think I might wait a bit. Helps that I don't quite have enough for a 970 yet.







to all you guys with your dual, tri quad 980s while having quad sli titans and Tis sitting around in your pets computer.

Thread moves so fast


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Now the ultimate question.
> 
> Reference 980 VS Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Power phases vs Classified ???
> 
> How much will the reference limit OC vs the classy


I've got a feeling the low power usage of the card will reduce the impact of the better power delivery.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Warning: NSFW naked picture from TPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not sure why everyone wants the strix. It has a single 8 pin where the gaming has an 8 pin and a 6 pin
> 
> 
> 
> Between the PCIE connector and the 8-pin, that's more than enough to cover the draw of a highly overclocked 970. Plus, one power connector is better than two from a cabling perspective.
Click to expand...

But if you are running several of them that means overburdening the PCIe slots and the motherboard may not like that very much (or doing LN2, in which case it might not be enough at all), whereas with the MSI you can feed the cards entirely off the PCIe pins, with the rest coming from the PCIe slots if heavily overclocked - LN2 probably.

Also, that Strix cooler that is fanless until the GPU temperature reaches 65º. How hot is it at idle ? Sure, GPUs should last for years running in the 60's, but still, modern third party coolers run so quiet at idle I can't tell them apart from the noise floor from the case fans and CPU cooler. Or are there any benefits in running the GPU at an as constant as possible (although higher) temperature versus idling at 30ºs and gaming at 60ºs ? I know large temperature differences can also do some harm, but is that the case ? What preserves longevity the most ?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> blah, I decided not to buy one till the 144hz IPS monitors come out. Only problem is, Asus is too busy hyping their $800 ripoff monitor, BenQ has never released an IPS panel before, and Samsung makes their own panel, so who the hell is gonna release a monitor using the 144hz IPS?


Slightly OT but Eizo, ASUS, AOC and Phillips are all likely candidates.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Aw man, my GTX 970 won't be here until Thursday. That's what I get for living in the east coast and saving bit of money on cheapest shipping.


Mine won't be here till friday!









And I already sold my 770 on ebay....sigh, HD4000 for a week!

Good thing I didn't buy that haswell-E.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I've got a feeling the low power usage of the card will reduce the impact of the better power delivery.


Who knows, Unkown = crappy

You've got

Reference VS Classy

4 Phase vs ???
Voltage locked or not? Vs Unlocked.

I'm curious if 1.3V you can get to like 1700-1800Mhz on water with the 980.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> But if you are running several of them that means overburdening the PCIe slots and the motherboard may not like that very much (or doing LN2, in which case it might not be enough at all), whereas with the MSI you can feed the cards entirely off the PCIe pins, with the rest coming from the PCIe slots if heavily overclocked - LN2 probably - in which case you won't likely be running more than one at a time.
> 
> Also, that Strix cooler that is fanless until the GPU temperature reaches 65º. How hot is it at idle ? Sure, GPUs should last for years running in the 60's, but still, modern third party coolers run so quiet at idle I can't tell them apart from the noise floor from the case fans and CPU cooler. Or are there any benefits in running the GPU at an as a constant as possible (although higher) temperature versus idling at 30ºs and gaming at 60ºs ? I know large temperature differences can also do some harm, but is that the case. What preserves longevity the most ?


Chances are I'll have sold the cards long before that ever becomes an issue. Even if you don't resell it'll prob be obsolete and useless by that point. If anything, the fans tend to be the first thing to go...I'm more concerned about wearing them out than the chip.


----------



## carlhil2

I was going to go for 2 of the msi 970 joints, but, now, I have decided to wait on the 980 Classy, so, when big Maxwell does arrive, my card should have some value left, as I will sell early, as I always do, that's where having 2 rigs come in handy...


----------



## SLOPOKE

Newegg has the Gigabyte 970s in stock now.


----------



## Cyro999

Any news of a HOF 970/980? When are the higher end cards (like classy) expected?


----------



## sorun

LOL got back home from a long day and my 980 is still in Shipping now.

Amazon please


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> It's impressive because GK110 die size is 37.5% bigger. 780 Ti has 40% more cores. Yet, the 980 is 10% faster at stock vs stock, consumes 20% less power, overclocks like a champ. It's exciting because GM210 is gonna be monstrous.
> 
> NVIDIA's new mid-range chip is matching their previous highend chip, on the same 28nm node. Since you have Titans, it doesn't seem impressive, and it would be a complete side-grade for you. These cards aren't aimed at you, they're for people on 680's and lower.
> 
> If I wasn't getting a 4K TV in the next month or so, I would be grabbing a 970 right now. Heck, at that time I'll prolly grab 2, and upgrade to GM210 as well.


I'm really amazed you aren't disappointed with these cards tbh. At least when Nvidia last pulled this midrange chip trick with GK104 it was actually 30% faster than the GTX 580 it was replacing. This time around its barely faster than the GTX 780Ti at all...

EDIT - I get that this isn't apples to apples because last time they were going from 45nm to 28nm but still, this is supposed to be a new flagship and yet 780Ti's are still beating it in some tests.


----------



## sorun

Searching the thread is really tedious with MSI being mentioned abou the 970 so often. Has anyone received the MSI 980? Just curious if their is any coil whine or pretty much your experience with the card. Also noob question, but are all reference cards practically the same where I could use the evga backplate on my MSI models?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Chances are I'll have sold the cards long before that ever becomes an issue. Even if you don't resell it'll prob be obsolete and useless by that point. If anything, the fans tend to be the first thing to go...I'm more concerned about wearing them out than the chip.


True, fans would probably go first, especially if you're running two cards with the top one taking the heat from the one beneath it. Let's hope they don't cheap out on the fans now that they are stopped until that temperature threshold is crossed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> It's impressive because GK110 die size is 37.5% bigger. 780 Ti has 40% more cores. Yet, the 980 is 10% faster at stock vs stock, consumes 20% less power, overclocks like a champ. It's exciting because GM210 is gonna be monstrous.
> 
> NVIDIA's new mid-range chip is matching their previous highend chip, on the same 28nm node. Since you have Titans, it doesn't seem impressive, and it would be a complete side-grade for you. These cards aren't aimed at you, they're for people on 680's and lower.
> 
> If I wasn't getting a 4K TV in the next month or so, I would be grabbing a 970 right now. Heck, at that time I'll prolly grab 2, and upgrade to GM210 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really amazed you aren't disappointed with these cards tbh. At least when Nvidia last pulled this midrange chip trick with GK104 it was actually 30% faster than the GTX 580 it was replacing. This time around its barely faster than the GTX 780Ti at all...
> 
> EDIT - I get that this isn't apples to apples because last time they were going from 45nm to 28nm but still, this is supposed to be a new flagship and yet 780Ti's are still beating it in some tests.
Click to expand...

40nm to 28nm

Since Nvidia introduced GK104 as high-end and GK110 as even higher end, the comparisons have also changed. With the GTX 680 vs GTX 580 you were comparing mid sized die against big sized die but also across a process shrink. But even then, if you want to compare them fully, the GTX 580 won many compute benchmarks, so the GTX 680 wasn't that entirely amazing.

Now they're at the same manufacturing process. Nvidia still has die size left to make GM210 with 2816 Cuda cores, possibly even 3072 or at most 3200, and beat the GTX 780Ti by around 30%, and I bet they will.

And they will also charge accordingly, the same as the 780 Ti. So, apples to apples, you should compare GTX 680 against GTX 980 and GTX 780 Ti against GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Well I'm going to be thrilled with my GTX 980. I'm upgrading from my 670 FTW that couldn't even handle 1203+ Mhz so yeah. I love all the people with $700-$880 Ti's getting so freaking mad over this release. As far as we know there may not be a 980Ti. They may just rush out the 20nm bigger maxwells in the next naming scheme whatever they chose to call it. I mean there is so much E-peen swinging going on it is ridiculous. Just be happy that we have this new architecture that can only get better and hopefully remain this cheap.


----------



## Arizonian

Amazing card all around. Performance, power consumption, temps, and decent price. GTX 970 even more so and will hard not to want to SLI a pair. However from 780TI a single 980 is easy to pass on while running 1440p @ 60 HZ .

On side note, a 256 bit dual GPU GTX 990 is going to be the bomb. Still got my GTX 690, currently in a 1080p 120Hz gaming rig, I'd like to see two 980's stacked on one PCB, hope release is by April


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Nvidia still has die size left to make GM210 with 2816 Cuda cores, possibly even 3072 or at most 3200, and beat the GTX 780Ti by around 30%, and I bet they will.


a card with 50% more cores, 50% wider memory bus than 980 (3072, 384 bit) could be shooting significantly higher than that, but i thnk they will wait for 20nm for big maxwell chip


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> a card with 50% more cores, 50% wider memory bus than 980 (3072, 384 bit) could be shooting significantly higher than that, but i thnk they will wait for 20nm for big maxwell chip


I'd say 512bit bus 8gb gddr5 3200 ish cores. I'd guess it would be like 2x 970s on one chip.


----------



## Alatar

With the new color compression stuff etc. I doubt that it's a 512bit bus. Because with 2nd gen maxwell that would also mean 128 ROPs... Imo they are going to focus more on shader power rather than going completely nuts with bandwidth and ROPs. There is such a thing as overkill.

My guess would be:
- DP rate raised to 1/2
- 3072 cuda cores
- 384-bit bus
- 96 ROPs
- 250W-ish TDP
- Probably a 600mm^2-ish die

Edit: and still on 28nm


----------



## Raul-7

I'm surprised at how cheap the GTX970 is. Seems out of line from Nvidia.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Means 6gb min possibly 12 vram.

28nm for the big one it's possible.

Would be crazy fast @1500mhz+


----------



## th3illusiveman

a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> I'm surprised at how cheap the GTX970 is. Seems out of line from Nvidia.


im surprised as well. The good kind. I guess we will have to wait till next week to see AMDs response to this. Poor guys are backed into a corner hard by that 970 MSRP lol.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I wonder how many 970's it would take to max WoW on 120Hz 1440p.









I wanna say 2 but a 25man raid might require 3 to keep it maxed.

Honestly though for the price a 970x4 would be an insane killer setup that would last for eons.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I wonder how many 970's it would take to max WoW on 120Hz 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna say 2 but a 25man raid might require 3 to keep it maxed.
> 
> Honestly though for the price a 970x4 would be an insane killer setup that would last for eons.


It would... but 970 is limited to 3x via pcb


----------



## kx11

SLI , 4K benchmarks

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/09/19/nvidia-gtx-980-tested-sli-4k-and-single-gpu-benchmarks-and-impressions/


----------



## nyk20z3

All I need to know is when the Lighting or Classified 980 is dropping.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just block him, I did.
> 
> I told everyone before.. he does this on every thread against all TI owners and somehow believes he doesn't. Just block and live in peace, he has a crappy 780 which doesn't OC obviously as per his sig, of course anything looks nice. I bet he's bitter for buying into a locked card, now having to sell it as worthless junk - then having to buy a gimped 980 (yes, it's gimped because we ALL know the unlocked TI will come next).
> 
> That's when you BUY


Again, there's nothing to unlock from GM204. Next cards will be Big Maxwell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm really amazed you aren't disappointed with these cards tbh. At least when Nvidia last pulled this midrange chip trick with GK104 it was actually 30% faster than the GTX 580 it was replacing. This time around its barely faster than the GTX 780Ti at all...
> 
> EDIT - I get that this isn't apples to apples because last time they were going from 45nm to 28nm but still, this is supposed to be a new flagship and yet 780Ti's are still beating it in some tests.


@tpi2007 covered it well. If GM204 was on 20nm, it wouldn't be as impressive. The mere fact they got all those gains out of 28nm is what's really awesome, because GM210 will be even more exciting, and what if they shrink Maxwell to 20nm? Though I've heard they're going straight to 16nm with Pascal ( 20nm with FinFET ). The option to shrink Maxwell is still there knowing how long TSMC is taking these days.

The 970 is as fast as Titan with lots of overclocking headroom, much lower power consumption, and it's only $330. NVIDIA has the luxury of EOL'ing GK110, I really don't know what AMD is going to do to answer Maxwell. My only answer is for them to hurry up and get on 20nm ASAP. That 500 mm2 Tonga beast is not going to cut it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> With the new color compression stuff etc. I doubt that it's a 512bit bus. Because with 2nd gen maxwell that would also mean 128 ROPs... Imo they are going to focus more on shader power rather than going completely nuts with bandwidth and ROPs. There is such a thing as overkill.
> 
> My guess would be:
> - DP rate raised to 1/2
> - 3072 cuda cores
> - 384-bit bus
> - 96 ROPs
> - 250W-ish TDP
> - Probably a 600mm^2-ish die
> 
> Edit: and still on 28nm


I 2nd this, exactly what GM210 should look like on 28nm.


----------



## Alatar

MSI seems to be waiting (when it comes to lightning models) for something bigger that's supposedly coming in a few months:

http://www.nordichardware.se/Grafik/msi-avvaktar-med-lightning-modell-av-maxwell-vaentar-pa-gtx-980-ti-eller-gtx-990.html

Couple of good things about that:

1) GM200 cards relatively soon

2) Not Titan only because non ref PCBs. That or Titans get non ref PCBs. Either way works.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I wonder how many 970's it would take to max WoW on 120Hz 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna say 2 but a 25man raid might require 3 to keep it maxed.
> 
> Honestly though for the price a 970x4 would be an insane killer setup that would last for eons.
> 
> 
> 
> It would... but 970 is limited to 3x via pcb
Click to expand...

Well then I would say 970x3 is best performance per dollar right now then.


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Amazing card all around. Performance, power consumption, temps, and decent price. GTX 970 even more so and will hard not to want to SLI a pair. However from 780TI a single 980 is easy to pass on while running 1440p @ 60 HZ .
> 
> On side note, a 256 bit dual GPU GTX 990 is going to be the bomb. Still got my GTX 690, currently in a 1080p 120Hz gaming rig, I'd like to see two 980's stacked on one PCB, hope release is by April


You should put your 690 under water and i will show you how to volt mod it past 1350mhz with ease!


----------



## lilchronic

`
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I'd say 512bit bus 8gb gddr5 3200 ish cores. I'd guess it would be like 2x 970s on one chip.


two 670's has the same amount of cuda cores as the titan....


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> `
> two 670 has the same amount of cuda cores as the titan....


Okay? I put 970s









But it's interesting that two 670's equal a titan


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> I'm surprised at how cheap the GTX970 is. Seems out of line from Nvidia.


No, it's not out of line. I'm sure they will raise the prices by $50 - $100 any second.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> MSI seems to be waiting (when it comes to lightning models) for something bigger that's supposedly coming in a few months:
> 
> http://www.nordichardware.se/Grafik/msi-avvaktar-med-lightning-modell-av-maxwell-vaentar-pa-gtx-980-ti-eller-gtx-990.html
> 
> Couple of good things about that:
> 
> 1) GM200 cards relatively soon
> 
> 2) Not Titan only because non ref PCBs. That or Titans get non ref PCBs. Either way works.


hmmm

makes me want to skip 980/970


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Okay? I put 970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's interesting that two 670's equal a titan


yeah i know. lol but just saying we could see a titan 2 with 3328 cuda cores and a 384- bit bus.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i know. lol but just saying we could see a titan 2 with 3328 cuda cores and a 384- bit bus.


Yeah that would be sick


----------



## rusirius

I hear 610mm and 28nm. varied core count dependent on model. Hope that helps.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i know. lol but just saying we could see a titan 2 with 3328 cuda cores and a 384- bit bus.


The natural progression would be 3072 cores, 6 GPC's, at exactly 1.5 times the die size, 600 mm2 monstrosity, and we can pretty much figure out how it will perform too. Possible variants

GTX 1080 Ti - 3072 cores
Titan 2 - 2816 cores
GTX 1080 - 2560 cores


----------



## Roelv

This thread is so big, it's almost impossible to read everything :O

My guess is that we will only see Big Maxwell in workstation cards before the end of the year, then a Titan in February just like the original and Black. The cheaper non-compute cards might take a bit longer. The power efficiency of GM204 is certainly amazing, they can raise the TDP by 50% (3072 cores) before they hit 250W and all of that still at 28nm (also what Alatar said). My guess is that the last Maxwell card before Pascal will be 4096 cores at 20nm, Titan in February 2016?

Anyway I have been going back and forth between GM204 and waiting for big Maxwell. The release date is not certain so I decided just to wait until I have time to actively game again, I am still working on my build and there is no point in buying a card until I am really going to use it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I wonder how many 970's it would take to max WoW on 120Hz 1440p. thinking.gif
> 
> I wanna say 2 but a 25man raid might require 3 to keep it maxed.


Isn't WoW CPU bound in 25 man raids?

If it's anything like sc2 and Wildstar, graphical demand DROPS massively in those cases.

They might need for example 100% GPU load to run 150fps outside of high CPU stress area - but when your CPU is busy and there are no frames to render, drop to like ~20-30% load.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raul-7*
> 
> I'm surprised at how cheap the GTX970 is. Seems out of line from Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not out of line. I'm sure they will raise the prices by $50 - $100 any second.
Click to expand...

They won't. That would be the biggest anti-climax ever and the worst shot in the foot they could make.

It's official, the CEO announced the price himself on stage:







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusirius*
> 
> I hear 610mm and 28nm. varied core count dependent on model. Hope that helps.


They are going over 600 mm2 ? I didn't think they would. If so, then even 3200 Cores is likely.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sorry, but the only thing better about the 970's than the 780 Ti is the VRAM. I highly doubt anyone is going to dispute that with me here.
> 
> Even then, most reference 780 Ti's, do 1300mhz no prob. It would be an uphill battle for the 970, especially at 1440p, and especially at 4K.


Most reference 780 Ti's pull 1150-1175mhz from what I have seen on the reference (titan cooler) setup even with 1.21v via bios. The great ones do 1300-1350mhz for custom PCB's watercooled with the occasional golden sample or kingpin doing 1400-1450, of course by the time you're adding in huge voltage and custom pcb's with watercooling for a total in excess of $920 (kingpin was 840 minimum and even a kraken g10 + aio cooler is around 80-100 total) that's hardly comparable to a $330 970 which still comes close (probably 10-15% average framerate difference) on performance *with reference designs on "stock" air cooling and no custom bios to lift the power limiter yet or raise voltage upward.* Claiming that most ref 780 ti's pull 1300 is like saying most haswell cpus hit 5.5ghz on air... it just isn't normal







.

Add in that Maxwell 2.0 is brand new with driver improvements en route including MFAA which will help performance even more, as well as driver perf gains over time (kepler is tapped out at this point) and it's only going to tilt more in favor of the 970 in that comparison. If you want to compare 1300mhz+ 780 ti's you need to wait for custom pcb's & water on the 970







.

And yes, I run 4k. And yes, I have owned a 780 Ti (1175mhz gigabyte custom pcb on windforce 3 cooler) and gamed on both that and my new 970 ACX. The 970 ACX oc-to-oc there is faster both objectively (gameplay testing and in benches) and much higher in minimum framerates during gameplay and heavy action in the two games I have tried extensively so far (Battlefield 4 and Elder Scrolls Online with full ultra + the texture tweak to -3 in usersettings.ini). And again, this is with the power limiter hitting me constantly and restricting my OC to 1410-1430mhz in-game boost clocks as it bumps into the limit, which means there is definitely more headroom available once an unlocked BIOS can be flashed on (even if they can't add more voltage I still have +37 volt I can add, I am running mine at no voltage adjustment right now due to the power limit to maximize the performance and oc for the time being).

Please do your research before spreading FUD







. The 780 Ti was a great card and still is if you own one already, but the GTX 970 is at this point competitive with it and in most cases (i.e. without kingpin and/or water) better (whisper-quiet, low heat output, much more oc'ability, and faster).


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Isn't WoW CPU bound in 25 man raids?
> 
> If it's anything like sc2 and Wildstar, graphical demand DROPS massively in those cases.
> 
> They might need for example 100% GPU load to run 150fps outside of high CPU stress area - but when your CPU is busy and there are no frames to render, drop to like ~20-30% load.


WoW, Starcraft 2 and Wildstar (MMOs in general) are super CPU intensive to the point where a GTX 760 is considered "overkill".

Don't worry about GPUs, but about CPUs, you need to have a Haswell chip that can clock 4.5+


----------



## fleetfeather

I've never said this before, but an Asus Mars mid-range dual gpu card would be pretty hype.

I'm thinkin', dual GTX 960's on a single 10.5" PCB for..... $550-600? Would.Buy.


----------



## Wezzor

When next year are they planning to release 20nm?


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I've never said this before, but an Asus Mars mid-range dual gpu card would be pretty hype.
> 
> I'm thinkin', dual GTX 960's on a single 10.5" PCB for..... $550-600? Would.Buy.


It's certainly possible


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Most reference 780 Ti's pull 1150-1175mhz from what I have seen on the reference (titan cooler) setup even with 1.21v via bios. The great ones do 1300-1350mhz for custom PCB's watercooled with the occasional golden sample or kingpin doing 1400-1450, of course by the time you're adding in huge voltage and custom pcb's with watercooling for a total in excess of $920 (kingpin was 840 minimum and even a kraken g10 + aio cooler is around 80-100 total) that's hardly comparable to a $330 970 which still comes close (probably 10-15% average framerate difference) on performance *with reference designs on "stock" air cooling and no custom bios to lift the power limiter yet or raise voltage upward.* Claiming that most ref 780 ti's pull 1300 is like saying most haswell cpus hit 5.5ghz on air... it just isn't normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Add in that Maxwell 2.0 is brand new with driver improvements en route including MFAA which will help performance even more, as well as driver perf gains over time (kepler is tapped out at this point) and it's only going to tilt more in favor of the 970 in that comparison. If you want to compare 1300mhz+ 780 ti's you need to wait for custom pcb's & water on the 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And yes, I run 4k. And yes, I have owned a 780 Ti (1175mhz gigabyte custom pcb on windforce 3 cooler) and gamed on both that and my new 970 ACX. The 970 ACX oc-to-oc there is faster both objectively (gameplay testing and in benches) and much higher in minimum framerates during gameplay and heavy action in the two games I have tried extensively so far (Battlefield 4 and Elder Scrolls Online with full ultra + the texture tweak to -3 in usersettings.ini). And again, this is with the power limiter hitting me constantly and restricting my OC to 1410-1430mhz in-game boost clocks as it bumps into the limit, which means there is definitely more headroom available once an unlocked BIOS can be flashed on (even if they can't add more voltage I still have +37 volt I can add, I am running mine at no voltage adjustment right now due to the power limit to maximize the performance and oc for the time being).
> 
> Please do your research before spreading FUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The 780 Ti was a great card and still is if you own one already, but the GTX 970 is at this point competitive with it and in most cases (i.e. without kingpin and/or water) better (whisper-quiet, low heat output, much more oc'ability, and faster).


So how good is a 780ti that can do 1300 on stock volts? It's a direct cu2 varient. I'm talking about the 1.135 range not 1.212 even


----------



## Olivon

*Lab501 Review*

*Bit-Tech customs models roundup*

*Vortez*


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So how good is a 780ti that can do 1300 on stock volts? It's a direct cu2 varient. I'm talking about the 1.135 range not 1.212 even


That is "golden sample" territory.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> WoW, Starcraft 2 and Wildstar (MMOs in general) are super CPU intensive to the point where a GTX 760 is considered "overkill".
> 
> Don't worry about GPUs, but about CPUs, you need to have a Haswell chip that can clock 4.5+


Elder Scrolls Online is generally GPU bound except in some parts of a handful of cities, and in massive zerg battles/keep sieges in Cyrodiil (PVP)... everywhere else including raids, dungeons, open world pve, and general open world pvp (20 on 20 on 20 or less) consistently pegs my GPU usage in 4K resolution with maxed-out settings & the usersettings.ini -3 MIP SKIP LEVELS tweak







. So while mmo's in general tend to be pretty cpu bound, newer ones can and will push the GPU a lot.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online is generally GPU bound except in some parts of a handful of cities, and in massive zerg battles/keep sieges in Cyrodiil (PVP)... everywhere else including raids, dungeons, open world pve, and general open world pvp (20 on 20 on 20 or less) consistently pegs my GPU usage in 4K resolution with maxed-out settings & the usersettings.ini -3 MIP SKIP LEVELS tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *So while mmo's in general tend to be pretty cpu bound, newer ones can and will push the GPU a lot.*


True, but they simply add GPU intensity alongside the CPU. The CPU bound portion does not go away sadly.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online is generally GPU bound except in some parts of a handful of cities, and in massive zerg battles/keep sieges in Cyrodiil (PVP)... everywhere else including raids, dungeons, open world pve, and general open world pvp (20 on 20 on 20 or less) consistently pegs my GPU usage in 4K resolution with maxed-out settings & the usersettings.ini -3 MIP SKIP LEVELS tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So while mmo's in general tend to be pretty cpu bound, newer ones can and will push the GPU a lot.


Wildstar is the same, out in the world @150fps on 144hz you can gpu limit yourself easily.. but raiding at a quarter of that fps (cpu limited) there is very little load


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Wildstar is the same, out in the world @150fps on 144hz you can gpu limit yourself easily.. but raiding at a quarter of that fps (cpu limited) there is very little load


Interesting, in ESO raiding the gpu remains the limiting factor. It's only once you get 100+ people in a cyrodiil pvp battle at a keep siege that it shifts to a CPU bottleneck and even then GPU usage remains at 65-75% for me.

Even 60 player fights remain GPU-bound but at a keep siege with 100, 150+ numbers it finally becomes somewhat cpu-bound.


----------



## Wihglah

Got mine

Boost is 1405

So far I've tried 1506 at stock volts. Max TDP was 119% in Valley


----------



## Menta

yeah lost track of the thread! any coil issues ?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Most reference 780 Ti's pull 1150-1175mhz from what I have seen on the reference (titan cooler) setup even with 1.21v via bios. The great ones do 1300-1350mhz for custom PCB's watercooled with the occasional golden sample or kingpin doing 1400-1450, of course by the time you're adding in huge voltage and custom pcb's with watercooling for a total in excess of $920 (kingpin was 840 minimum and even a kraken g10 + aio cooler is around 80-100 total) that's hardly comparable to a $330 970 which still comes close (probably 10-15% average framerate difference) on performance *with reference designs on "stock" air cooling and no custom bios to lift the power limiter yet or raise voltage upward.* Claiming that most ref 780 ti's pull 1300 is like saying most haswell cpus hit 5.5ghz on air... it just isn't normal


Seconded, my Ti only good to go up to 1254MHz, beyond that, some artifacts will bound to happened, though some exotic Ti like Matrix could go to 1300MHz on air.

I wonder if the big Maxwell can reach this level of OC on air like 980/970, because the chip will obviously be alot denser ...


----------



## JustSomebody

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832
egg just got other fresh shipment in of great reviewed msi gtx 970 gaming g4 if anyone sure looking.

Rofl at being one of MSI top resell customers and having your order for 100s more rushed to you asap.


----------



## fleetfeather

My 780Ti Classy was good for 1137mhz boost (not even 1150 max stock boost)

Lul


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> *Lab501 Review*
> 
> *Bit-Tech customs models roundup*
> 
> *Vortez*


Long time lurker first time poster lol.

I ordered my evga superclocked 970 yesterday and hope it arrives on monday. But this Bit-Tech Review has me worried a bit. How come a premium gpu brand like evga forgets to adjust their heatpipes to the smaller size of the new chip? Only two heatpipes have direct contact. Thats why in most tests it performs worse than the other cooling solutions.

I also quickly ordered a acx 1.0 version, didnt even know there is a acx 1.0 and a acx 2.0 version, seems quite confusing. And to round things up, apparently the first batches of evga's gtx 970 come without a backplate, EU customers have to register on their website and they will send it to them for free.

All in all, it seems like a pretty hasty lauch from evga's side :/


----------



## Majentrix

I honestly don't know how AMD is going to counter this. Unless Pirate Islands is absolutely magical, I can't see them competing this gen.


----------



## revro

i dont understand, does msi and gigabyte both have 9xx series cards called gaming? or what is designation of gigabyte cards?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i dont understand, does msi and gigabyte both have 9xx series cards called gaming? or what is designation of gigabyte cards?


g1 gaming, windforce


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i dont understand, does msi and gigabyte both have 9xx series cards called gaming? or what is designation of gigabyte cards?


Gigabyte have G1 gaming....
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-g1-gaming-review,1.html


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Got mine
> 
> Boost is 1405
> 
> So far I've tried 1506 at stock volts. Max TDP was 119% in Valley


Uh, what's up with your 980, or is Kepler just better at Valley 8xAA, or is it drivers?


----------



## r0ach

Anybody running a 970 or 980 on a Korean IPS panel and can tell me if the driver still locks out the option "Display - No Scaling" and forces you to use "GPU - No Scaling" under the scaling tab using those monitors with no built in scaler?


----------



## Jared2608

Just saw local pricing for the GTX 970, coming in slightly cheaper than an R9-290 and with free shipping on the MSI Gaming versions and they throw in a free MSI Gaming mouse pad. That's a pretty tough deal to argue with...Now to hope it lasts until pay day!


----------



## Asus11

these 970s look like gtx 660ti's

I dont think I can bring myself to buy one, also they look cheaply made no offence!


----------



## Tippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Uh, what's up with your 980, or is Kepler just better at Valley 8xAA, or is it drivers?


Yeah lets thrash all these 980 scores with our 780's


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Again, there's nothing to unlock from GM204. Next cards will be Big Maxwell.


Isn't that what the TI will be.. or am I completely lost? If yes then what do you mean?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Isn't that what the TI will be.. or am I completely lost? If yes then what do you mean?


gm210 for big maxwell


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Uh, what's up with your 980, or is Kepler just better at Valley 8xAA, or is it drivers?


That was stock memory

After a little playing



I do seem to remember that Valley and Heaven favour a wider bus in particular


----------



## Ramzinho

I tend to be an honest person. personally i never thought Nvidia would pull off that pricing. And deep inside i hoped they would never do just because i've a 290X and i hoped that Nvidia would make the decision always easier for me. but this time with their prices i feel very very jealous







and the sad part i can't flip around my GPU here as there is no market for watercooled parts here.









And guys check out the marketplace. there are very ambitious people trying to sell 780 and tis for like 500+







i dont know how that will end up for them


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> gm210 for big maxwell


Why do people keep calling it GM210? It's GM200, not a refresh of it.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> these 970s look like gtx 660ti's
> 
> I dont think I can bring myself to buy one, also they look cheaply made no offence!


What ? The GTX 660 Ti was an unbalanced card from the beginning given the fact that they had promoted GK104 to high-end and had to disable many parts of the chip in order to make the 660Ti. It could either perform like a GTX 670 or a 660 depending on its bottlenecks. It has a 192-bit memory bus, less memory bandwidth and only 24 ROPs, along with less L2 cache, at 384 KB compared to the GTX 680 and 670's 512 KB.

The only thing that the GTX 970 has less compared to the GTX 980 is core count. Everything else stays the same: ROP count, memory bus width, bandwidth and L2 cache.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> gm210 for big maxwell
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep calling it GM210? It's GM200, not a refresh of it.
Click to expand...

Well, the first generation of Maxwell cards was introduced as GM107 and people assumed that the now GTX 980 and 970 would be GM104, and they are actually called GM204. So, if they introduce more improvements to the big chip, who's to say they won't call it GM210 ?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Why do people keep calling it GM210? It's GM200, not a refresh of it.


Who knows, I thought it was 210 as well


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> What ? The GTX 660 Ti was an unbalanced card from the beginning given the fact that they had promoted GK104 to high-end and had to disable many parts of the chip in order to make the 660Ti. It could either perform like a GTX 670 or a 660 depending on its bottlenecks. It has a 192-bit memory bus, less memory bandwidth and only 24 ROPs, along with less L2 cache, at 384 KB compared to the GTX 680 and 670's 512 KB.
> 
> The only thing that the GTX 970 has less compared to the GTX 980 is core count. Everything else stays the same: ROP count, memory bus width and bandwidth.


I mean looks wise not performance wise

you gotta admit, they do though


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Well, the first generation of Maxwell cards was GM107 and people assumed that the now GTX 980 and 970 would be GM104, an they are actually called GM204. So, if they introduce more improvements to the big chip, who's to say they won't call it GM210 ?


Because from those Indian shipping lists we already know that the chip is called GM200







A1 stepping GM200 is the one that's been shipped around a few times.

Besides, GM210 would refer to a 2nd version of the chip which would imply that there was a first version that never got released.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> What ? The GTX 660 Ti was an unbalanced card from the beginning given the fact that they had promoted GK104 to high-end and had to disable many parts of the chip in order to make the 660Ti. It could either perform like a GTX 670 or a 660 depending on its bottlenecks. It has a 192-bit memory bus, less memory bandwidth and only 24 ROPs, along with less L2 cache, at 384 KB compared to the GTX 680 and 670's 512 KB.
> 
> The only thing that the GTX 970 has less compared to the GTX 980 is core count. Everything else stays the same: ROP count, memory bus width and bandwidth.
> Well, the first generation of Maxwell cards was GM107 and people assumed that the now GTX 980 and 970 would be GM104, and they are actually called GM204. So, if they introduce more improvements to the big chip, who's to say they won't call it GM210 ?


Because thats not logical. GK100 was scrapped, hence GK110. There's no indication that nVidia has scrapped GM200.


----------



## Roelv

I don't really care about the name, it could be GM9000 and the performance would still be the same


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> What ? The GTX 660 Ti was an unbalanced card from the beginning given the fact that they had promoted GK104 to high-end and had to disable many parts of the chip in order to make the 660Ti. It could either perform like a GTX 670 or a 660 depending on its bottlenecks. It has a 192-bit memory bus, less memory bandwidth and only 24 ROPs, along with less L2 cache, at 384 KB compared to the GTX 680 and 670's 512 KB.
> 
> The only thing that the GTX 970 has less compared to the GTX 980 is core count. Everything else stays the same: ROP count, memory bus width and bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean looks wise not performance wise
> 
> you gotta admit, they do though
Click to expand...

Oh, ok. But no, they don't look cheap. The GTX 970 is a 145w card with a 256-bit memory bus, it doesn't need to have a bazillion VRMs and a complex design.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Well, the first generation of Maxwell cards was GM107 and people assumed that the now GTX 980 and 970 would be GM104, an they are actually called GM204. So, if they introduce more improvements to the big chip, who's to say they won't call it GM210 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because from those Indian shipping lists we already know that the chip is called GM200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A1 stepping GM200 is the one that's been shipped around a few times.
> 
> Besides, GM210 would refer to a 2nd version of the chip which would imply that there was a first version that never got released.
Click to expand...

Does that mean that GM204 is the second version of a chip that never got released ?

Besides, we don't know when big Maxwell will be released. They can be evaluating GM200 before they send an improved GM210 to the foundry. Or, they could even call it GM300. I don't know exactly what according to them warrants a minor or major upgrade in the numbering.

GM107 - GM204 - GM300 actually makes sense.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Does that mean that GM204 is the second version of a chip that never got released ?
> 
> Besides, we don't know when big Maxwell will be released. They can be evaluating GM200 before they send an improved GM210 to the foundry. Or, they could even call it GM300. I don't know exactly what according to them warrants a minor or major upgrade in the numbering.
> 
> GM107 - GM204 - GM300 actually makes sense.


Normally the 2nd number indicated if it's a refresh / new version of that same chip or not. Actual changes, not just a stepping or something.

See the whole Fermi generation and then the following refresh.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Does that mean that GM204 is the second version of a chip that never got released ?
> 
> Besides, we don't know when big Maxwell will be released. They can be evaluating GM200 before they send an improved GM210 to the foundry. Or, they could even call it GM300. I don't know exactly what according to them warrants a minor or major upgrade in the numbering.
> 
> GM107 - GM204 - GM300 actually makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally the 2nd number indicated if it's a refresh / new version of that same chip or not. Actual changes, not just a stepping or something.
> 
> See the whole Fermi generation and then the following refresh.
Click to expand...

True, but it doesn't rule out that

1. They might still send an improved chip to the foundry. After all, unless AMD has something to compete soon, they are in no hurry. Why should they ?

2. What if they end up calling it GM300 ? They changed the numbering scheme from the first generation Maxwell. GM107 - GM204.

After all, big Maxwell may have more improvements. Well, one of them is guaranteed, which is improved double precision rate, and another possible one is DisplayPort 1.3 support. In fact, they could delay the chip to incorporate that. But even if they already have it in, these two improvements alone could warrant calling it GM300 instead of GM200. If they delay the chip to incorporate DP 1.3, then they might rename it to GM210 instead.


----------



## fleetfeather

"It better be GM300. I don't want one of those GM200 pleb tier chips"


----------



## zealord

is my math off or is the 980 67% more expensive than the 970 ?


----------



## vMax65

Just got it and installed Gigabyte GTX 970 G1


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> "It better be GM300. I don't want one of those GM200 pleb tier chips"


lol...Naming scheme doesn't matter, as long as the jump in performance is not "pleb tier" ,relatively and metaphorically speaking ...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The ONLY thing (and rightfully so) that any of us Ti or Titan owners (especially Titan Black owners) should be bitter about is the almost overnight loss in value per card in resale value of our cards, by a substantial margin.
> 
> It was bound to happen, but had the 780 Ti not launched with 3GB, and instead launched with 6GB, resale would be a different story with the 780 Ti at least.
> 
> When you own FIVE 780 Ti's at once, 1 GTX 780 Classified, and 3 R9 290X's, and a new card hits the field that does much better than expected with more VRAM, and you lose thousands in resale value accumatively, THAT is something to be bothered with.
> 
> No one likes to lose money. The fact is, I could care less. I simply posted what I had personally JUST read in regards to a 4K review that stated that the 256 bit bus did in fact hamper the GTX 980 in comparison to the 384/512 cards. At that point I had NOT read several other reviews and made a statement in regards to the fact that "at least my cards will hold up just fine against the GTX 980 @ 4K, which is the res I play at".
> 
> That is NOT being bitter because of performance or losing a perf per watt crown, it is simply my opinion.
> 
> It seems some people deem other's opinions as being bitter or sour about a release.
> 
> The REASON I come to this forum is to read about NEW tech. I'm more than happy to see progress being made, however I've tried to dissuade those with rigs like my own from investing in an entire new SLI setup because of how close it is, and how the silicon lottery plays a role as well.
> 
> Big Maxwell is what I'm waiting for, although I will be playing with a 980 just to have some new architecture to play with.
> 
> ALSO: Since some members here seem to think that I'm running Quad 780 Ti's solely on a 3770k, YES I am currently while I'm swapping my X79 rig to Haswell-E.
> 
> However, at 4K resolutions with a PLX motherboard, there IS sufficient PCIe lanes. Also 2133mhz dual channel DDR3 vs Quad channel does not make much of a difference in high res gaming, or gaming at all for that matter, when the GPU's are being pushed such as at 4K or 1440p 120hz.
> 
> The fact is, a 3770k, 2600k, or even a 2500k, given the appropriate amount of PCIe lanes, can power 3 or 4 GPUs JUST fine when you're using high levels of AA and high resolutions in general.
> 
> If you haven't read the numerous reviews in the past, most games still aren't threaded worth a crap, and will run just fine on a Quad core. As a matter of fact, if you're going with X79/X99 JUST for gaming, and you're not just doing it just to do it, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> There are games that an i3 or an old AMD CPU gets within 5% of the same FPS, even when running on something like a 780 Ti.
> 
> Before attacking someone's sig rig (with most of the time isn't their ONLY rig, it's simply their daily driver), do a little research.


Dude, you need to quit while you are behind. You are bitter, just admit it. Oh and just so you know, it is no one's fault but your own.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> What if they end up calling it GM300?


Introducing the Nvidia GTX Spartan


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Dude, you need to quit while you are behind. You are bitter, just admit it. Oh and just so you know, it is no one's fault but your own.


Yo, bud, slowdown.








I haven't read his other posts, but what is he saying above that you find so off base?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yo, bud, slowdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read his other posts, but what is he saying above that you find so off base?


He buys 4+ GK110 cards, still has them and is now mad that they are not the top cards anymore. He keeps arguing with people, when he is the one that is wrong. And then he admits to buying (or claiming to have bought) two 980s. Well hell, he just tossed more money down the toilet that he can't recoup if he really believes they are overpriced cards. His arguments are invalid and his actions contradict his own rant.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yo, bud, slowdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read his other posts, but what is he saying above that you find so off base?


Eh, most everything, not to mention he keeps harping about how maxwell is basically useless.


----------



## $ilent

I think im gonna pull the trigger on a MSi gtx 970 gaming, for the price of it I cant resist seeing these huge overclocks, the price/performance ratio is through the roof.

I just hope they release a block for it...they released blocks for the 780 ti gaming so surely blocks will be released for this too?

Edit: But that being said, the 780ti gaming is reference board.

Does anyone with knowledge know if its likely a block will be released for these none reference boards?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's really no reason for 780/780ti owners to feel upset, unless they bought their cards very recently.


that's their fault. I feel most sorry for people who bought a gtx770 or 280X this week. not even in the same performance class as the 970 and spent the same money. ouch.


----------



## SONICDK

what 970 is the best overall ?

cant choose model -.-


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> what 970 is the best overall ?
> 
> cant choose model -.-


From the basic reviews ive read the MSI Gaming gtx 970 seems really good, gibbo at OCUk has it overclocking at 1600mhz core and almost 8.5Ghz memory, which puts it past gtx 780ti territory.

Only problem is its a none ref board design...so I dont know if blocks will be made for it. :/


----------



## SONICDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> From the basic reviews ive read the MSI Gaming gtx 970 seems really good, gibbo at OCUk has it overclocking at 1600mhz core and almost 8.5Ghz memory, which puts it past gtx 780ti territory.
> 
> Only problem is its a none ref board design...so I dont know if blocks will be made for it. :/


not bad,









and what do you mean by blocks ?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He buys 4+ GK110 cards, still has them and is now mad that they are not the top cards anymore. He keeps arguing with people, when he is the one that is wrong. And then he admits to buying (or claiming to have bought) two 980s. Well hell, he just tossed more money down the toilet that he can't recoup if he really believes they are overpriced cards. His arguments are invalid and his actions contradict his own rant.


Let's crucify him... I am with you.








All kidding aside, I see what you are saying, and as I said I haven't read his other posts, so don't really know where he is coming from and where he is going.
But, I have five GK110s, and I am not perturbed. ..lol
On the contrary, I am excited about seeing the performance gains that the future cards can bring ( GM200, Pascal, etc) given what Nvidia has been able to do with 970/980.
We should celebrate progress in gpu/cpu tech, and not to mention this progress coming at a cheaper price this time around (hopefully it will stay this way), and not what we have been getting from both Nvidia/AMD in the last gen.
People ought to take a longer term view, if they are in this hobby, and not play the "hey , I have the top card" epeen game. If not, then it's not a hobby, its bragging for egos sake, and egos can be quite easily bruised when the next card comes out...lol

Enjoy the cards you have, or buy new ones if it makes you happy. But, let everyone be happy with their choice.









If this guy is bitter, he is misguided indeed. No reason to be bitter, if you have pretty good cards, the new cards haven't changed your life, unless you live for the cards, in which case I am sorry for you... Go out, and have some fun in the real world for crying out loud...lol


----------



## Descadent

my 980 will be here today! can't wait to do my own comparisons against my 780ti classy before i return it on Monday. Can't beat getting $150 back by going 980


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I had to make an excel file to really see how much of a performance increase this 970 will be over a stock 670...wowzers...

Code:



Code:


                                 GTX670      GTX970  % Over 670      970 OC
BF4                                      37               64          173%      184%
Crysis 3                                 26               41          158%      169%
Metro: LL                                31                  51       165%      176%
Tomb Raider                      48                  86        179%     190%
3DMark11 X                       3064        5048              165%     176%
3DMark FireStrike                5554       10004              180%     191%
Average % Over 670                                             170%     181%

Once my GTX670 is sold from amazon...hello 970....


----------



## DiNet

qwertyuiqwertyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwq
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The ONLY thing (and rightfully so) that any of us Ti or Titan owners (especially Titan Black owners) should be bitter about is the almost overnight loss in value per card in resale value of our cards, by a substantial margin.


Bulletproof logic!
Condemn nvidia strategies!!!
Either make them release new cards over a 7 day course (piece by piece maybe?) or don't release better products at all!!!!!ONEONEOEN!N!EO!EN!O!N!N!!

Just a side question, what do you think happens with old technology when newer is released?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Enjoy the cards you have, or buy new ones if it makes you happy. But, let everyone be happy with their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy is bitter, he is misguided indeed. No reason to be bitter, if you have pretty good cards, the new cards haven't changed your life, unless you live for the cards, in which case I am sorry for you... Go out, and have some fun in the real world for crying out loud...lol


You haven't met apple fanboys, haven'you?
You are not allowed with cool kids if you don't get the newest one


----------



## error-id10t

Never seen so much hostility from a GPU launch.. can't figure it out?

So we have a 980 when clocked high can match an unlocked TI or beats it by 100 or 200 points in Firestrike Extreme as an example from the Owners thread. Many of us have had our cards for a long time and now we have a new king, all hail the king.

The TI isn't obsolete as so many predicted and pronounced pre-release by any margin. It'd be a foolish man selling their card today to buy for that minor improvement. The 980 also isn't a cheap card, if I sold my card today locally and bought a 980 from Amazon my loss per day in a year would be less than a dollar. ouch? /sarcasm.

So can we all start holding hands and just drop this nonsense, what we want is working MFAA and not a similar hyped up TXAA or whatever fail we got last time - that's what sounded the most exciting to me, more performance for no lose of anything. The *TI* will come and that's the card we know will dominate.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> is my math off or is the 980 67% more expensive than the 970 ?


It is, but it's priced that way because it's the best single GPU.

It has ~23% more cores, but no additional memory bandwidth, ROP's etc to support them, so it won't gain that much performance in many loads at the same clock speeds


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> not bad,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what do you mean by blocks ?


Waterblocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I had to make an excel file to really see how much of a performance increase this 970 will be over a stock 670...wowzers...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GTX670      GTX970  % Over 670      970 OC
> BF4                                      37               64          173%      184%
> Crysis 3                                 26               41          158%      169%
> Metro: LL                                31                  51       165%      176%
> Tomb Raider                      48                  86        179%     190%
> 3DMark11 X                       3064        5048              165%     176%
> 3DMark FireStrike                5554       10004              180%     191%
> Average % Over 670                                             170%     181%
> 
> Once my GTX670 is sold from amazon...hello 970....


So if im reading that corrctly an overclocked gtx 970 is almost as good as 2x gtx 670s? If so...hello. Glad I just ordered a GTX 970 Gaming to replace my SLI gtx 670s!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> qwertyuiqwertyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwq
> Bulletproof logic!
> Condemn nvidia strategies!!!
> Either make them release new cards over a 7 day course (piece by piece maybe?) or don't release better products at all!!!!!ONEONEOEN!N!EO!EN!O!N!N!!
> 
> Just a side question, what do you think happens with old technology when newer is released?
> You haven't met apple fanboys, haven'you?
> You are not allowed with cool kids if you don't get the newest one


Oh,I have met all kind of fanboys in this hobby..lol
It has been pretty interesting.
But, my definition of cool does not depend on the newest tech, but rather the tech that I want, and when I want it...lol I think self control is even cooler than cool


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> is my math off or is the 980 67% more expensive than the 970 ?


Yup, it is....while being only 20% faster. That's why the pricing of the 970 has been met with acclaim.

Where I live, though, the 980 is $780 and the 970 is $500 after vat. Huge price gouging here. I was gonna get the 980 to go with the ROG Swift but after seeing those numbers I might settle for a 970 and wait for GM200. -_-

And it doesn't help that the average income in this country is 3-5x less than in the States. Imagine you guys over there having to pay over 3k for a 980. That's the financial impact it has on people here. =/


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Let's crucify him... I am with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, I see what you are saying, and as I said I haven't read his other posts, so don't really know where he is coming from and where he is going.
> But, I have five GK110s, and I am not perturbed. ..lol
> On the contrary, I am excited about seeing the performance gains that the future cards can bring ( GM200, Pascal, etc) given what Nvidia has been able to do with 970/980.
> We should celebrate progress in gpu/cpu tech, and not to mention this progress coming at a cheaper price this time around (hopefully it will stay this way), and not what we have been getting from both Nvidia/AMD in the last gen.
> People ought to take a longer term view, if they are in this hobby, and not play the "hey , I have the top card" epeen game. If not, then it's not a hobby, its bragging for egos sake, and egos can be quite easily bruised when the next card comes out...lol
> 
> Enjoy the cards you have, or buy new ones if it makes you happy. But, let everyone be happy with their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy is bitter, he is misguided indeed. No reason to be bitter, if you have pretty good cards, the new cards haven't changed your life, unless you live for the cards, in which case I am sorry for you... Go out, and have some fun in the real world for crying out loud...lol


subscribe 100% just enjoy the cards and the technological advancement for now, my guess is that the average pc gamer would be just fine with this series for 3 or 4 years


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Let's crucify him... I am with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All kidding aside, I see what you are saying, and as I said I haven't read his other posts, so don't really know where he is coming from and where he is going.
> But, I have five GK110s, and I am not perturbed. ..lol
> On the contrary, I am excited about seeing the performance gains that the future cards can bring ( GM200, Pascal, etc) given what Nvidia has been able to do with 970/980.
> We should celebrate progress in gpu/cpu tech, and not to mention this progress coming at a cheaper price this time around (hopefully it will stay this way), and not what we have been getting from both Nvidia/AMD in the last gen.
> People ought to take a longer term view, if they are in this hobby, and not play the "hey , I have the top card" epeen game. If not, then it's not a hobby, its bragging for egos sake, and egos can be quite easily bruised when the next card comes out...lol
> 
> Enjoy the cards you have, or buy new ones if it makes you happy. But, let everyone be happy with their choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this guy is bitter, he is misguided indeed. No reason to be bitter, if you have pretty good cards, the new cards haven't changed your life, unless you live for the cards, in which case I am sorry for you... Go out, and have some fun in the real world for crying out loud...lol


Stop, the logic hurts my stupid!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> When you own FIVE 780 Ti's at once, 1 GTX 780 Classified, and 3 R9 290X's, and a new card hits the field that does much better than expected with more VRAM, and you lose thousands in resale value accumatively, THAT is something to be bothered with.
> No one likes to lose money.


Quote:


> ........
> 
> The fact is, I could care less.


Then why are you here?
Quote:


> I simply posted what I had personally JUST read in regards to a 4K review that stated that the 256 bit bus did in fact hamper the GTX 980 in comparison to the 384/512 cards. At that point I had NOT read several other reviews and made a statement in regards to the fact that "at least my cards will hold up just fine against the GTX 980 @ 4K, which is the res I play at".


Um no, thats not really how you came across at all with your first post. You came on rather strongly that the 980 was a loss for 4k res and you were more than determined to try and prove this point. You became agitated when others pulled up proper bench marks from other sites and you then said you didnt care about E-peen "which you edited out" but I still saw it.
Quote:


> That is NOT being bitter because of performance or losing a perf per watt crown, it is simply my opinion.


If it was merely your opinion then you would have left it at that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Before attacking someone's sig rig (with most of the time isn't their ONLY rig, it's simply their daily driver), do a little research.


No one was attacking your sig rig, a point was simply being made in regards to how other have responded to the 980 launch who currently own a 780TI. This forum is filled with upset TI owners, now not all of them are but a good number of them certainly are and it shows.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster lol.
> 
> I ordered my evga superclocked 970 yesterday and hope it arrives on monday. But this Bit-Tech Review has me worried a bit. How come a premium gpu brand like evga forgets to adjust their heatpipes to the smaller size of the new chip? Only two heatpipes have direct contact. Thats why in most tests it performs worse than the other cooling solutions.
> 
> I also quickly ordered a acx 1.0 version, didnt even know there is a acx 1.0 and a acx 2.0 version, seems quite confusing. And to round things up, apparently the first batches of evga's gtx 970 come without a backplate, EU customers have to register on their website and they will send it to them for free.
> 
> All in all, it seems like a pretty hasty lauch from evga's side :/


Agreed , tho mine already arrived and one is defective. Between the heatsinks botch job, worse vrm, analog? (doesn't read well and may not be able to work with TDP raises from bios mods) voltage controller, worse cooling, no backplate, and not having even gotten working ones + being switched out almost deceptively on the acx 2.0 with them surprise launching a 1.l card without mention on the page. .. . I'm returning both to amazon at this point. Add in that I will save $70 getting the Msi gaming 970 pair for sli from Newegg and it's it's a no brainer for me just a bummer. Amazon return setup, Newegg order placed with discount, and I'll end up with better everything for less cash. Done with, also did finally hear the small coil whine on my working 970, first card I've owned that did that. Evga sadly very much botched their 9xx series launch products.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> Yup, it is....while being only 20% faster. That's why the pricing of the 970 has been met with acclaim.
> 
> Where I live, though, the 980 is $780 and the 970 is $500 after vat. Huge price gouging here. I was gonna get the 980 to go with the ROG Swift but after seeing those numbers I might settle for a 970 and wait for GM200. -_-
> 
> And it doesn't help that the average income in this country is 3-5x less than in the States. Imagine you guys over there having to pay over 3k for a 980. That's the financial impact it has on people here. =/


Yup bro, same here in Canada. Before the GPU announcement, and even soon after, I was certain that I would be getting the 980. But then I just realized that 550 is US currency and in Canada, they actually convert the currency (unlike consoles), so 550=620bucks and gtx 970 320 bucks equivalent to 370bucks. Moreever, our tax is 13%, so in the end if I buy the 980, it would cost be over 700 bucks. I have the money but I feel totally guilty spending that much money on a graphic card when you can get a 970 that is much cheaper that can perform almost neck to neck with 780ti when overclocked. So in the end I, I will be getting a 970. The MSI version that I am planning on getting cost 420 bucks here before tax -.-. BTW Canada earning is almost the same as US, our currency doesn't scale up like Australian money, 91cents U=1 dollar cad. BTW where do you live?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Don't sell your Ti for $400. And I wouldn't sell it at ALL unless you're hitting the VRAM limits of your card AND it's a terrible overclocker.
> 
> Instead of losing money, I personally would try to buy a cheap 780 Ti off of someone else, and go with an SLI build.


That is exactly what I would do if I were in his situation. I thought about just adding another 780 myself but will probably just wait it out until the next big card from nvidia hits.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> what 970 is the best overall ?
> 
> cant choose model -.-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> From the basic reviews ive read the MSI Gaming gtx 970 seems really good, gibbo at OCUk has it overclocking at 1600mhz core and almost 8.5Ghz memory, which puts it past gtx 780ti territory.
> 
> Only problem is its a none ref board design...so I dont know if blocks will be made for it. :/


The MSI Gaming and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970s look to be currently the best cards from what I've seen.


----------



## Menta

[/quote] Agreed , tho mine already arrived and one is defective. Between the heatsinks botch job, worse vrm, analog? (doesn't read well and may not be able to work with TDP raises from bios mods) voltage controller, worse cooling, no backplate, and not having even gotten working ones + being switched out almost deceptively on the acx 2.0 with them surprise launching a 1.l card without mention on the page. .. . I'm returning both to amazon at this point. Add in that I will save $70 getting the Msi gaming 970 pair for sli from Newegg and it's it's a no brainer for me just a bummer. Amazon return setup, Newegg order placed with discount, and I'll end up with better everything for less cash. Done with, also did finally hear the small coil whine on my working 970, first card I've owned that did that. Evga sadly very much botched their 9xx series launch products.[/quote]

seems evga rushed away, Msi is getting insane reviews really looks like they did a good job all around, and the cooling looks great. i hate coil too, so any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I told everyone before.. he does this on every thread against all TI owners and somehow believes he doesn't.


Flat out liar, I point this out as an observation ONLY after someone makes an obvious bitter post about the new cards and then cannot help but to notice which GPU they own. 90% of the time it is a 780TI owner, now that doesnt automatically mean there is anything is wrong with having a 780TI as the 780TI is still an awesome GPU. You and the other guy have simply twisted this all around and turned what I am talking about into something that is entirely false.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just block and live in peace, he has a crappy 780 which doesn't OC obviously as per his sig, of course anything looks nice. I bet he's bitter for buying into a locked card, now having to sell it as worthless junk - then having to buy a gimped 980 (yes, it's gimped because we ALL know the unlocked TI will come next).
> 
> That's when you BUY


Now who is attacking who here? you lie and say that I personally bash 780TI's then turn around and call my "unlocked" "non throttling" GTX 780 a crappy card? Oh the irony..... 1254mhz core is my daily gaming clock speed at 1.231vc with core load temps of just 55c. Yeah some crappy card I have there error-id10t







Breaking into the mid 1300 range is no problem for me, I have plenty of room for extra volts and my temps stay in check, besides benchmarking its rather pointless to run my card that hard for 24/7 gaming.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I really have not been paying too much attention to tech the past couple of months. Came on here and see GTX 980 thread...

So looking at the specs, is this just a repeat of the 680 strategy?


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Agreed , tho mine already arrived and one is defective. Between the heatsinks botch job, worse vrm, analog? (doesn't read well and may not be able to work with TDP raises from bios mods) voltage controller, worse cooling, no backplate, and not having even gotten working ones + being switched out almost deceptively on the acx 2.0 with them surprise launching a 1.l card without mention on the page. .. . I'm returning both to amazon at this point. Add in that I will save $70 getting the Msi gaming 970 pair for sli from Newegg and it's it's a no brainer for me just a bummer. Amazon return setup, Newegg order placed with discount, and I'll end up with better everything for less cash. Done with, also did finally hear the small coil whine on my working 970, first card I've owned that did that. Evga sadly very much botched their 9xx series launch products.


Now with the possibilty of coil whine I'm not even sure if i should open the package or just send it back right away. On the plus side, it seems that if you're in the EU you get a free warranty upgrade of 5 years, but that doesnt make the card itself better.

Btw was the buzzing sound noticable outside of the case?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I really have not been paying too much attention to tech the past couple of months. Came on here and see GTX 980 thread...
> 
> So looking at the specs, is this just a repeat of the 680 strategy?


yes.


----------



## Pauliesss

Shall I sell my GTX Titan and get GTX980, what do you think ?

From what I saw in the reviews the performance in games is a lot better.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never seen so much hostility from a GPU launch.. can't figure it out?.


Looks like there's a civil war in the forums between NVIDIA users. I guess that with ATI out of the equation they decided to turn on each other instead.


----------



## vallonen

I'm torn I don't know what to do.

I'm putting together a new X99 custom water cooled build. I need more power for my sig monitor, but, I don't want to go SLI/Crossfire.

I don't think a single 980 will cut it.

I have therefore been looking at the R9 295X2, also, XSPC have a water block for this card.

I think it will take some time for XSPC to get water blocks for the 980. What am I to do?

I want to get started with this build now, common brothers help a man out.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Shall I sell my GTX Titan and get GTX980, what do you think ?
> 
> From what I saw in the reviews the performance in games is a lot better.


no, you should overclock your Titan and upgrade it in one to two years.


----------



## KenjiS

With the 980s all using basically the same cooler, does it really matter who you get one from?

Zotac is still available from Amazon ATM... but I have zero experience with them, Heard they're the same company as Sapphire, just with nVidia stuff vs AMD


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Nvidia's Dynamic Super Resolution along with my already 5120*3200 downsampling setting will offer some dandy shots I'm sure.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I'm torn I don't know what to do.
> 
> I'm putting together a new X99 custom water cooled build. I need more power for my sig monitor, but, I don't want to go SLI/Crossfire.
> 
> I don't think a single 980 will cut it.
> 
> I have therefore been looking at the R9 295X2, also, XSPC have a water block for this card.
> 
> I think it will take some time for XSPC to get water blocks for the 980. What am I to do?
> 
> I want to get started with this build now, common brothers help a man out.


If you dont want to go SLI/Crossfire why are you considering the 295X2? Its a crossfire card, its two 290s on a single PCB... with X99 you should have zero issues putting two cards on the board man...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> With the 980s all using basically the same cooler, does it really matter who you get one from?
> 
> Zotac is still available from Amazon ATM... but I have zero experience with them, Heard they're the same company as Sapphire, just with nVidia stuff vs AMD


I tend to think that since the reference hardware is all equal, the company's support and warranty are the only important deciding factors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> If you dont want to go SLI/Crossfire why are you considering the 295X2? Its a crossfire card, its two 290s on a single PCB... with X99 you should have zero issues putting two cards on the board man...


maybe he has the physical space for or just prefers one card.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Looks like there's a civil war in the forums between NVIDIA users. I guess that with ATI out of the equation they decided to turn on each other instead.


He will play the role of the victim yet he is just as guilty as anyone else.


----------



## LocutusH

So does this card exist or not?
I dont see any reference cooler 970 like this, with long pcb.


----------



## vallonen

I know, but it's on a single PCB and I can get a water block for it. I don't know how long it will take XSPC to get those for the 980.

Also...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511703/vc-gtx-980-benches/460
Post #461

Unfortunately I can't test either SLI or CF at this time.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## SoloCamo

So what is the consensus at this point?

High levels of AA on games (I like to run 8x MSAA or SSAA when I can) stick to the 780ti / 290x over the 970?

I'd like to save on power heat and noise but I also don't want to downgrade. I can keep my 290x at 1150/1550 for gaming and be fine but heat output kills me after a while.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> So what is the consensus at this point?
> 
> High levels of AA on games (I like to run 8x MSAA or SSAA when I can) stick to the 780ti / 290x over the 970?
> 
> I'd like to save on power heat and noise but I also don't want to downgrade. I can keep my 290x at 1150/1550 for gaming and be fine but heat output kills me after a while.


If heat output is an issue, the 980 looks to fix that, and you SHOULD be able to push the 980 in terms of OCing a bit and still have it run cooler... Not sure what cooler you have but there was a 10 degree C difference at Anandtech in the 980s favor, even OCd, Stock you're looking at 14 degrees


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> So does this card exist or not?
> I dont see any reference cooler 970 like this, with long pcb.


Not that I've seen







. I keep seeing pictures of it in reviews but no company has decided to actually make one yet. I'm really hoping someone decides to come out with it in the near future because it would be perfect for SLI and the Titan cooler looks wicked awesome.

The only reason I haven't purchased a 970 yet is because I'm waiting to see if anyone actually decides to offer one sometime soon, instead of the non-reference open-air coolers and ulgy-as-sin blowers that are out now.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My 780Ti Classy was good for 1137mhz boost (not even 1150 max stock boost)
> 
> Lul


You must have the early 780 Ti Classy. Go ask a BIOS update from EVGA!







Boost should hit ~1162mhz [then boosts for another +13mhz when temp hits 81c and throttles back at >85c (seriously!)]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I honestly don't know how AMD is going to counter this. Unless Pirate Islands is absolutely magical, I can't see them competing this gen.


They don't. They already enjoy seeing NVidia card owners get bitter and turn into each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> what 970 is the best overall ?
> 
> cant choose model -.-


just get the sexy 980 ref cooler and call it a day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> my 980 will be here today! can't wait to do my own comparisons against my 780ti classy before i return it on Monday. Can't beat getting $150 back by going 980


Don't forget to post your benchmark results and thoughts on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> is my math off or is the 980 67% more expensive than the 970 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but it's priced that way because it's the best single GPU.
> 
> It has ~23% more cores, but no additional memory bandwidth, ROP's etc to support them, so it won't gain that much performance in many loads at the same clock speeds
Click to expand...

I think only one of them is priced correctly. Could be the 970 and jack up the price of 980 since it beats the Ti. The price difference shouldn't be that high IMO, but people would still buy it since it's still a bargain compared to GK110.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never seen so much hostility from a GPU launch.. can't figure it out?.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there's a civil war in the forums between NVIDIA users. I guess that with ATI out of the equation they decided to turn on each other instead.
Click to expand...

I'm sure AMD is enjoying the show


----------



## criznit

I'm kinda torn between swapping my 780 ti out for this 980 or just getting a waterblock and pushing it further. I can get my card up to 1240~ on the core which pretty much matches (within 5%) the 980 at 1500~ at the core (based off of the guru3d test). I'm still using the 340.43 driver so no telling if it will change with an upgrade.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> blah, I decided not to buy one till the 144hz IPS monitors come out. Only problem is, Asus is too busy hyping their $800 ripoff monitor, BenQ has never released an IPS panel before, and Samsung makes their own panel, so who the hell is gonna release a monitor using the 144hz IPS?


The rog swift?
rip of what exactly?
As far as i know they are the first 1440p 120+ hz monitors (ofc ignoring the other shady korean panels).


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I'm kinda torn between swapping my 780 ti out for this 980 or just getting a waterblock and pushing it further. I can get my card up to 1240~ on the core which pretty much matches (within 5%) the 980 at 1500~ at the core (based off of the guru3d test). I'm still using the 340.43 driver so no telling if it will change with an upgrade.


Keep your TI, it is more of a side grade specially if you overclock well.


----------



## Icekilla

I'm seriously thinking of pulling the trigger on this one. Thoughts?

Link


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> If heat output is an issue, the 980 looks to fix that, and you SHOULD be able to push the 980 in terms of OCing a bit and still have it run cooler... Not sure what cooler you have but there was a 10 degree C difference at Anandtech in the 980s favor, even OCd, Stock you're looking at 14 degrees


980 is out of budget for what I could the 290x for now unfortunately. I was referring to the 270, no point for less heat if it's downgrade for what I do (lots of AA / SSAA for 1080p)


----------



## Tobiman

I'm a bit bothered that Nvidia is comfortable with releasing a X80 tier card that is barely faster than its predecessor even if it's much more efficient. What is stopping them from releasing a card that is easily 25% faster than the 780TI while consuming 50-75w less? I know I'd have been perfectly happy with that card but with the current state of things, even if the 980TI was released tomorrow, it doesn't look like it's going to be anywhere near 20% faster than a 780TI. I don't know if Nvidia is simply confident that AMD can't come up with competing cards anytime soon or they are in discussion with each other and controlling release dates based on secret agreements. Otherwise, this is a very bold move.


----------



## dboythagr8

After the initial hype of a new GPU launch, I think I am going to stick with my 3 SC Titan Blacks. To be honest I am some what tempted to move to the 980 for power reasons. My Tri-SLI setup runs on air and the lower TDP of Maxwell may be a boost. Or I could be wrong. My initial plan was to sell one TB, move the remaining two in my 2600k backup rig, and slide two 980's into my main for around $500 or so. Feel like I should wait for big boy Maxwell to really dive in.


----------



## semitope

Asked before but dont think I saw reply. Would you guys recommend a superclocked GPU over the regular EVGA ACX 2? I would tease about classified being a waste but I am assuming these are specially picked chips for the most part and thus take a while to be found, installed and released. Does this apply to the lower end GPUs as well? Are the SC going to, on average, clock better than the non-SC cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Doton: Doryuuheki!
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY thing (and rightfully so) that any of us Ti or Titan owners (especially Titan Black owners) should be bitter about is the almost overnight loss in value per card in resale value of our cards, by a substantial margin.
> 
> It was bound to happen, but had the 780 Ti not launched with 3GB, and instead launched with 6GB, resale would be a different story with the 780 Ti at least.
> 
> 
> When you own FIVE 780 Ti's at once, 1 GTX 780 Classified, and 3 R9 290X's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Doton: Doryuuheki!
> 
> 
> 
> , and a new card hits the field that does much better than expected with more VRAM, and you lose thousands in resale value accumatively, THAT is something to be bothered with.
> 
> No one likes to lose money. The fact is, I could care less. I simply posted what I had personally JUST read in regards to a 4K review that stated that the 256 bit bus did in fact hamper the GTX 980 in comparison to the 384/512 cards. At that point I had NOT read several other reviews and made a statement in regards to the fact that "at least my cards will hold up just fine against the GTX 980 @ 4K, which is the res I play at".
> 
> That is NOT being bitter because of performance or losing a perf per watt crown, it is simply my opinion.
> 
> It seems some people deem other's opinions as being bitter or sour about a release.
> 
> The REASON I come to this forum is to read about NEW tech. I'm more than happy to see progress being made, however I've tried to dissuade those with rigs like my own from investing in an entire new SLI setup because of how close it is, and how the silicon lottery plays a role as well.
> 
> Big Maxwell is what I'm waiting for, although I will be playing with a 980 just to have some new architecture to play with.
> 
> ALSO: Since some members here seem to think that I'm running Quad 780 Ti's solely on a 3770k, YES I am currently while I'm swapping my X79 rig to Haswell-E.
> 
> However, at 4K resolutions with a PLX motherboard, there IS sufficient PCIe lanes. Also 2133mhz dual channel DDR3 vs Quad channel does not make much of a difference in high res gaming, or gaming at all for that matter, when the GPU's are being pushed such as at 4K or 1440p 120hz.
> 
> The fact is, a 3770k, 2600k, or even a 2500k, given the appropriate amount of PCIe lanes, can power 3 or 4 GPUs JUST fine when you're using high levels of AA and high resolutions in general.
> 
> If you haven't read the numerous reviews in the past, most games still aren't threaded worth a crap, and will run just fine on a Quad core. As a matter of fact, if you're going with X79/X99 JUST for gaming, and you're not just doing it just to do it, you're doing it wrong.
> 
> There are games that an i3 or an old AMD CPU gets within 5% of the same FPS, even when running on something like a 780 Ti.
> 
> Before attacking someone's sig rig (with most of the time isn't their ONLY rig, it's simply their daily driver), do a little research.


----------



## omarh2o

Just ordered a 980 for my little brothers rig. He's coming from a single 680 and his birthday is in 5 days, Hope he likes it


----------



## Shaolin7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 for my little brothers rig. He's coming from a single 680 and his birthday is in 5 days, Hope he likes it


I'm in that exact same situation (single EVGA GTX 680 Classified here) and I am really torn between getting a 980 now, or waiting for a '980 Ti' or whatever the spiritual successor for the 680 will be. Seems like that will be out fairly soon, if you go by the rumours about MSI holding off and releasing a '980 Ti' in fairly short order. You're a great big brother btw = )


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 for my little brothers rig. He's coming from a single 680 and his birthday is in 5 days, Hope he likes it


Skill : Older brother
Level : Master


----------



## Menta

i wish i had a big brother like that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 for my little brothers rig. He's coming from a single 680 and his birthday is in 5 days, Hope he likes it


wish i had a big brother like that


----------



## thadius856

Damnit. Why did NewEgg have to restock the MSI 970 Gaming's in the middle of the night?!

If they were still available this morning, I would have thrown down on a pair of 'em. Of course, they're back OSS before I can wake up at 6-something AM.

Grrr. Set stock alerts for both NewEgg and TigerDirect.

Sigh. -.-


----------



## KenjiS

For me, I just have not had a good SLI experience, Mostly I've been heavily VRAM limited and thus seen very little improvement from moving to SLI, a bunch of the games I've played this year dont support it -at all- and I've just had a ton of issues and problems with various games (CoH2 for instance wont run -at all- unless i go and turn off SLI completely) and I've just come away from the experience pretty "Meh" about it.. Great, When it works and is correctly supported, but you cannot guarantee that.

My current debate is to go with a 970, which looks good from the benchmarks and is only $350, But the benchmarks, compared to Anandtech, do not have a few titles I play (IE Rome Total War 2 and Company of Heroes 2) but I can approximate using the other benchmarks I've seen (Where the 970 is basically a 290X give or take a few fps) and come out saying that the performance looks adequate, in some titles I'm even coming pretty close to my SLI performance (Probubly due to my VRAM limitation, anything where I need the -power- of SLI, I also need more VRAM desperately, IE, Watch_Dogs I get 28-32fps on a single 770, 50 on SLI, the 970 in benchmarks is hitting around 50 with the same settings on a single card, Likely without the unplayable stutter)

On the other hand, I could get a 980, which pretty much beats my 770 SLI's performance, but does so in every single game but its also $550. I can do it sure, But I'd rather not if I can save money you know?

My goal is simple, Be able to play AC:Unity, FC4 and Dragon Age Inquisition at 1440p with pretty much all the pretty turned on. Beyond that, I still want to play War Thunder at 60fps+ with the maximum details and I dont want to lose too much performance in Rome Total War II (The ONLY two SLI games I play).. will the 970 be plenty up to the task or is the 980 necessary?

(Took me like an hour typing this up -_- Im too verbose)


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> I'm in that exact same situation (single EVGA GTX 680 Classified here) and I am really torn between getting a 980 now, or waiting for a '980 Ti' or whatever the spiritual successor for the 680 will be. Seems like that will be out fairly soon, if you go by the rumours about MSI holding off and releasing a '980 Ti' in fairly short order. You're a great big brother btw = )


The 980 will be a really big jump from the 680, at the aend of the day it just depends on how long you want to wait. Im personally waiting for the "980ti" . Its up to you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Skill : Older brother
> Level : Master










i try


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> i wish i had a big brother like that
> wish i had a big brother like that


He definitely deserves it this year


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> For me, I just have not had a good SLI experience, Mostly I've been heavily VRAM limited and thus seen very little improvement from moving to SLI, a bunch of the games I've played this year dont support it -at all- and I've just had a ton of issues and problems with various games (CoH2 for instance wont run -at all- unless i go and turn off SLI completely) and I've just come away from the experience pretty "Meh" about it.. Great, When it works and is correctly supported, but you cannot guarantee that.
> 
> My current debate is to go with a 970, which looks good from the benchmarks and is only $350, But the benchmarks, compared to Anandtech, do not have a few titles I play (IE Rome Total War 2 and Company of Heroes 2) but I can approximate using the other benchmarks I've seen (Where the 970 is basically a 290X give or take a few fps) and come out saying that the performance looks adequate, in some titles I'm even coming pretty close to my SLI performance (Probubly due to my VRAM limitation, anything where I need the -power- of SLI, I also need more VRAM desperately, IE, Watch_Dogs I get 28-32fps on a single 770, 50 on SLI, the 970 in benchmarks is hitting around 50 with the same settings on a single card, Likely without the unplayable stutter)
> 
> On the other hand, I could get a 980, which pretty much beats my 770 SLI's performance, but does so in every single game but its also $550. I can do it sure, But I'd rather not if I can save money you know?
> 
> My goal is simple, Be able to play AC:Unity, FC4 and Dragon Age Inquisition at 1440p with pretty much all the pretty turned on. Beyond that, I still want to play War Thunder at 60fps+ with the maximum details and I dont want to lose too much performance in Rome Total War II (The ONLY two SLI games I play).. will the 970 be plenty up to the task or is the 980 necessary?
> 
> (Took me like an hour typing this up -_- Im too verbose)


How many monitors are you running the you are getting VRAM limited and SLI isn't helping at all?

Methinks something is wonky with your setup.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> So does this card exist or not?
> I dont see any reference cooler 970 like this, with long pcb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm gonna make this nice and big because people are still asking.

*There will NOT be any GTX 970 models with the "Titan" style cooler available at retail. There are some that have the same reference pcb and cheap blower found on the GTX 670 and GTX 760 reference cards, but for the most part, the GTX 970 will come with custom coolers from board partners similar to the R9 270-R9280X cards from AMD. The marketing slides showing the 970 with this cooler are just that, marketing material.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I'm a bit bothered that Nvidia is comfortable with releasing a X80 tier card that is barely faster than its predecessor even if it's much more efficient. What is stopping them from releasing a card that is easily 25% faster than the 780TI while consuming 50-75w less? I know I'd have been perfectly happy with that card but with the current state of things, even if the 980TI was released tomorrow, it doesn't look like it's going to be anywhere near 20% faster than a 780TI. I don't know if Nvidia is simply confident that AMD can't come up with competing cards anytime soon or they are in discussion with each other and controlling release dates based on secret agreements. Otherwise, this is a very bold move.


the GTX 980 is the successor to the GTX 680. even without the CEO saying this himself, you can tell by the chip codenames. the GTX 980 is much faster than it's predecessor and has lower power consumption. do not worry, there will be a time in 2015 when the actual successor to the 780ti comes out and it will definitely be 25%> faster while consuming the same amount of power or less. the 980ti is an assumed vaporware that will not likely exist. it looks like the 980 is the full GM204 and naming a cut down GM200 card into the 980 series makes no sense (though it's been done before with GF110). my guess is that they will come up with a new series name for GM200 parts or call them all Titan something or other.


----------



## omarh2o

LOL i just thought of something, for my brothers birthday should i just replace his 680 with the 980 in his rig and see if he notices? or just wrap it up?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> How many monitors are you running the you are getting VRAM limited and SLI isn't helping at all?
> 
> Methinks something is wonky with your setup.


I have 2gb of VRAM, I'm running a 1440p display as my primary gaming display, I have my TV hooked up as well

To be clear, I see plenty of performance improvement, just not in anything that has come out this year except Sniper Elite 3, Where I didnt really NEED it (120fps, Which is lovely except you know, 60hz screen and all) Which seems to be precisely the trend, The games I dont need the extra performance work perfectly fine, the games I do are otherwise limited by VRAM

Watch_Dogs and Wolfenstein The New Order are two prime examples this year of games that were extreme VRAM hogs, both games easily wanted 3gb of VRAM for 1440p, Wolfenstein was at least playable, Watch_Dogs not so much (still isnt because it stutters like someone getting tasered with SLI enabled, With SLI disabled the framerate drops too hard to be playable)

AC Unity, FC4 and Dragon Age Inquisition are going to likely continue this trend. I believe Titanfall was also heavy on the VRAM usage. DA will likely not support SLI (Neither of the previous games has) and I'd be very surprised if Ubisoft got their ducks in a row on either AC Unity or FC4...

Company of Heroes 2 doesnt like SLI at all, I have to completely disable it to play that at all, which is a pain in the butt and leads to me almost never playing it despite loving it.

The ONLY two games where SLI has worked -correctly- that I've been playing are Rome Total War 2 (Once they added SLI support to that game) and War Thunder. Rome Total War 2 went from 30fps to 50 in its benchmark, Hey thats a good improvement, but its one game.. and War Thunder is hard to judge as it depends on map and such, But around 60-80fps on SLI is my average (I think 40-50 was my single card performance) Beyond that EVERYTHING else I've played SLI is non-functional because its not supported by that game. If we include Sniper Elite 3 thats three games where SLI has delivered...

-edit- And to be fair, in every thread I've talked about this, I've heard roughly the same thing, 2gb is just not enough for 1440p, Especially not with the new games coming out that are demanding 3gb at the very least.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> LOL i just thought of something, for my brothers birthday should i just replace his 680 with the 980 in his rig and see if he notices? or just wrap it up?


I say leave a series of clues leading to the card. Make him work for it


----------



## psyside

Hi guys. Sorry if this was discussed, but i really can't read trough 360 + pages.

Can anyone please give me link of clock for clock compassion of GTX980 vs 970? thanks.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone know the height of the MSI 970. Trying to see if it will fit in my Parvum S2 case. Also how are MSI for RMA and stuff.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep! It does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine came with no backplate though, reviews said it was supposed to and that it may be possible to get evga to provide one, so I'll give that a shot on Monday...


can you see does it cover the memory and vrms??? I want to use my g10 on it but it needs to have a base plate on it... plus the vrms are on the opposite side I think of the g10 fan..


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone know the height of the MSI 970. Trying to see if it will fit in my Parvum S2 case. Also how are MSI for RMA and stuff.


Can't speak to its height, but msi support has always been solid for me.


----------



## mcbaes72

A little off topic...
For those like me with the 7xx series GPU, anyone consider NOT selling it and just keeping as a backup? That's what I'm planning to do when I upgrade to the next Ti model, whatever that may be: 980Ti, 1080Ti, or 3,200,080Ti...haha! My first video card was an EVGA GTS 8800 (G92) with 512 MB VRAM, I kept that as a back up when I bought a GTX 550. Even when I bought a GTX 660, I had at least one GPU on hand just in case. With the 780 SC that I have now, this is the first time in years that I don't have a spare video card on hand, gave previous ones away to family or sold them. So, unless I'm financially strapped for cash, I think it's a good idea to keep a back up GPU in case my future video card needs to go through a repair/RMA process.

Back on topic...
So will Nvidia continue the 9xx series cards with Ti, Classified, Black, Kingpin, [insert next crazy title], etc. or will they skip to the next series? Since last night, there's 20+ pages I haven't read yet, excuse if this has been addressed before. I'm interested in a Ti model, maybe a Classy depending on specs and pricing. TIA.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> For me, I just have not had a good SLI experience, Mostly I've been heavily VRAM limited and thus seen very little improvement from moving to SLI, a bunch of the games I've played this year dont support it -at all- and I've just had a ton of issues and problems with various games (CoH2 for instance wont run -at all- unless i go and turn off SLI completely) and I've just come away from the experience pretty "Meh" about it.. Great, When it works and is correctly supported, but you cannot guarantee that.
> 
> My current debate is to go with a 970, which looks good from the benchmarks and is only $350, But the benchmarks, compared to Anandtech, do not have a few titles I play (IE Rome Total War 2 and Company of Heroes 2) but I can approximate using the other benchmarks I've seen (Where the 970 is basically a 290X give or take a few fps) and come out saying that the performance looks adequate, in some titles I'm even coming pretty close to my SLI performance (Probubly due to my VRAM limitation, anything where I need the -power- of SLI, I also need more VRAM desperately, IE, Watch_Dogs I get 28-32fps on a single 770, 50 on SLI, the 970 in benchmarks is hitting around 50 with the same settings on a single card, Likely without the unplayable stutter)
> 
> On the other hand, I could get a 980, which pretty much beats my 770 SLI's performance, but does so in every single game but its also $550. I can do it sure, But I'd rather not if I can save money you know?
> 
> My goal is simple, Be able to play AC:Unity, FC4 and Dragon Age Inquisition at 1440p with pretty much all the pretty turned on. Beyond that, I still want to play War Thunder at 60fps+ with the maximum details and I dont want to lose too much performance in Rome Total War II (The ONLY two SLI games I play).. will the 970 be plenty up to the task or is the 980 necessary?
> 
> (Took me like an hour typing this up -_- Im too verbose)


Thanks for your input and thoughts KenjiS, it was helpful.

Yeah, it stands between the R9 295X2 and the GTX 980 for me. I don't want to head down the route of SLI either, I just don't.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Can't speak to its height, but msi support has always been solid for me.


Thanks. Just need to find the height now. And wait for it to be back in stock. Also as i have never had sli. Will all games work like new games


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I'm a bit bothered that Nvidia is comfortable with releasing a X80 tier card that is barely faster than its predecessor even if it's much more efficient. What is stopping them from releasing a card that is easily 25% faster than the 780TI while consuming 50-75w less? I know I'd have been perfectly happy with that card but with the current state of things, even if the 980TI was released tomorrow, it doesn't look like it's going to be anywhere near 20% faster than a 780TI. I don't know if Nvidia is simply confident that AMD can't come up with competing cards anytime soon or they are in discussion with each other and controlling release dates based on secret agreements. Otherwise, this is a very bold move.


Plain and simple. Nvidia is not in this for the short term and it would be counter productive for them to do what you or I would like. Fact, they are only giving out 10-15% improvement at any one time on purpose. Nvidia the Corporations goal and charter is to produce Profits Quarter over Quarter for the long term (Years) with the caveat of what they can control. AMD is the same and Intel of course.

If they produced a balls to the wall product "GTX BFG 9000" that blew all competition was capable of 4K 120fps single GPU, on highest highest visual settings, you wouldn't buy another card for years. Nvidia would have large revenue and maybe profit for six months as everyone jumped on the bandwagon... And then near nothing, as no one would need any new cards for the next four years. Intel does the same thing.

Notice Intel releases CPU's in the same manner for the last couple generations... barely faster than previous Gen but more efficient. This last gen has made several people happy as they seem to have upped the performance a tad and allowed more cores on the consumer middle end.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> A little off topic...
> For those like me with the 7xx series GPU, anyone consider NOT selling it and just keeping as a backup? That's what I'm planning to do when I upgrade to the next Ti model, whatever that may be: 980Ti, 1080Ti, or 3,200,080Ti...haha! My first video card was an EVGA GTS 8800 (G92) with 512 MB VRAM, I kept that as a back up when I bought a GTX 550. Even when I bought a GTX 660, I had at least one GPU on hand just in case. With the 780 SC that I have now, this is the first time in years that I don't have a spare video card on hand, gave previous ones away to family or sold them. So, unless I'm financially strapped for cash, I think it's a good idea to keep a back up GPU in case my future video card needs to go through a repair/RMA process.
> 
> Back on topic...
> So will Nvidia continue the 9xx series cards with Ti, Classified, Black, Kingpin, [insert next crazy title], etc. or will they skip to the next series? Since last night, there's 20+ pages I haven't read yet, excuse if this has been addressed before. I'm interested in a Ti model, maybe a Classy depending on specs and pricing. TIA.


I'd always hold onto one card as a backup, if something happens, because you know, things do, its always good to have a known good video card for diagnosis or just to simply get your rig -working- for basic things...

As for the 9xx series, I BELIEVE from my understanding if we see anything else in the next 6 months its going to be a Titan-leveled card


----------



## renji1337

780 classified at 1267 mHz vs a 970?


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Agreed , tho mine already arrived and one is defective. Between the heatsinks botch job, worse vrm, analog? (doesn't read well and may not be able to work with TDP raises from bios mods) voltage controller, worse cooling, no backplate, and not having even gotten working ones + being switched out almost deceptively on the acx 2.0 with them surprise launching a 1.l card without mention on the page. .. . *I'm returning both to amazon at this point. Add in that I will save $70 getting the Msi gaming 970 pair for sli from Newegg and it's it's a no brainer for me just a bummer. Amazon return setup, Newegg order placed with discount, and I'll end up with better everything for less cash.* Done with, also did finally hear the small coil whine on my working 970, first card I've owned that did that. Evga sadly very much botched their 9xx series launch products.


Oh wow, I believe you were the first to receive your shipment (IIRC), and remember reading that one was bad, but Amazon rep was helpful with the return process. Now that you're returning both and getting MSI pair for SLI, that's exactly what I would've done. Like many others, I read that MSI performed the best from the 970s tested so far. I approve this move!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 780 classified at 1267 mHz vs a 970?


I have done some comparisons and it looks like a GTX 780 at 1241mhz core is even with a stock clocked 980. As for the 970 it would be faster than a stock one.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks. Just need to find the height now. And wait for it to be back in stock. Also as i have never had sli. Will all games work like new games


I am no expert by any means ,but I have been using 2-GTX 680's in SLI for 2 years now ,and I honestly have not ever had a more satisfying ,glorious gaming experience than with this setup,without so much as a hiccup ,ar any issues.SLI rocks! I know they are horribly outdated now,And I am moving to a single GTX 980 now ,and then going to SLI 980's by Christmas. Would love to wait for the 980Ti,but I just can't wait anymore. Have sweated and suffered,and drooled through the 780,Titan ,780Ti, Titan Black ,TitanZ etc! I can't take it anymore!


----------



## EXVAS3221

can't wait to get my heads on one!!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Now with the possibilty of coil whine I'm not even sure if i should open the package or just send it back right away. On the plus side, it seems that if you're in the EU you get a free warranty upgrade of 5 years, but that doesnt make the card itself better.
> 
> Btw was the buzzing sound noticable outside of the case?


I could barely hear it and didn't realize it was coil until I turned the fan speed down and it was still there. It's (at least in a noise-foamed Fractal Define R3) a pretty small one but I haven't owned a card I could hear it on before, either, so I'm speaking in absolute terms rather than relative to some other card's whine.


----------



## Roelv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 for my little brothers rig. He's coming from a single 680 and his birthday is in 5 days, Hope he likes it


I am thinking about getting a 970 or 960 until Big Maxwell comes out and then pass it to my little brother, he could use an upgrade anyway. It's a huge advantage to have family members to who you can pass old hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Notice Intel releases CPU's in the same manner for the last couple generations... barely faster than previous Gen but more efficient. This last gen has made several people happy as they seem to have upped the performance a tad and allowed more cores on the consumer middle end.


I have noticed that Nvidia's release cycle seems similar to Intel's in terms of performance since the 680. I am quite glad with this approach because it helps us predict when it's the best time to upgrade. For people who care about power consumption, the best time seems to be with an architecture change for Nvidia (680/670/660 and 980/970/960). But people who care about raw performance are best off waiting for big die (Titan/780 and GM200). So I am planning to grab the first GM200 card available and then hold off upgrading until big die Pascal.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Notice Intel releases CPU's in the same manner for the last couple generations... barely faster than previous Gen but more efficient. This last gen has made several people happy as they seem to have upped the performance a tad and allowed more cores on the consumer middle end.


And also even more importantly, it is FAR, FAR less expensive for the same/better performance, draws much lower power, fits in most cases even for off-the-shelf buyers (and their PSU can handle it due to the lower power draw), and has obscene overclockability + very, very low noise levels.


----------



## Penal Stingray

just got mine today from tigerdirect and amazon

http://s769.photobucket.com/user/SniperX_2009/media/20140920_114909_zps5353ea0e.jpg.html

and My new i7 5960x X99 Setup


----------



## Descadent

spend that money!


----------



## renji1337

Also how are people getting 2 msi 970s for 70 off


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Also how are people getting 2 msi 970s for 70 off


Newegg had a 50 off 550 code going... it expired before I could place my order but I got 30 off then saved on tax, for $70 less than my amazon order had been for the two SC ACX cards.


----------



## 45nm

So from what I summarized from reading a select few articles is that if you are a GTX 6XX series owner to upgrade and for GTX 7XX series to hold off on the upgrade due to the ~5% difference.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> I am no expert by any means ,but I have been using 2-GTX 680's in SLI for 2 years now ,and I honestly have not ever had a more satisfying ,glorious gaming experience than with this setup,without so much as a hiccup ,ar any issues.SLI rocks! I know they are horribly outdated now,And I am moving to a single GTX 980 now ,and then going to SLI 980's by Christmas. Would love to wait for the 980Ti,but I just can't wait anymore. Have sweated and suffered,and drooled through the 780,Titan ,780Ti, Titan Black ,TitanZ etc! I can't take it anymore!


Thanks. Am selling my 780 now. Was planing on putting the 780 in my HTPC. But instead i'll put the 970 once i upgrade again and sell the other one. Was going to wait for the 980 Ti but like you i cant wait any longer.


----------



## BillOhio

looking at the 970s but the better ones are $450 in Canada plus another $50 in taxes. If 970 ~= 780Ti and 780Ti ~= 7950 XFire then I'm not seeing a point in giving Nvidia $500 so that my games can pretty much look like they already do (small bells and whistles not withstanding). SLI 970 does sound like fun to own but I'll wait the 18 months it'll take before these cards are dropping onto the used market as I'm liking the sound of 970 SLI for $400 or less...


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> LOL i just thought of something, for my brothers birthday should i just replace his 680 with the 980 in his rig and see if he notices? or just wrap it up?


want to adopt me?


----------



## FreeElectron

How long till the 980 ti?


----------



## AK-47

I'm curious to see how this is going to affect the used marketplace and ebay


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> True, but they simply add GPU intensity alongside the CPU. The CPU bound portion does not go away sadly.


Nope, in ESO's case it is pretty efficient on the CPU and only starts bottlenecking with 100+ person siege pvp battles... every other activity in the game basically is GPU-bound as I described







. In anything smaller or in any pve activity at all (except cities with heaps of people around) the cpu usage drops a lot and the GPU usage becomes pegged. It's not a matter of "in addition to" but rather it just is GPU intensive for 95% of the gameplay.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> So from what I summarized from reading a select few articles is that if you are a GTX 6XX series owner to upgrade and for GTX 7XX series to hold off on the upgrade due to the ~5% difference.


770 owners should upgrade too. maybe not for the 780 since its closer. I don't see this as a 6** replacement since those were long replaced.


----------



## renji1337

50 off 550 coupon still works for me on newegg business. If I swapped my 780 classifieds for 970s and oc the 970s would I gain or lose performance. Think about driver improvements too. Right now my classifieds run at 1267mhz


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 50 off 550 coupon still works for me on newegg business


What code? I'll try to get my order adjusted, I had tried B2BMLR55 and it said no longer active.

EDIT: Yep still says it if I add anything to cart:

"The promo code B2BMLR55 has been closed and is no longer active."

Thanks in advance if you have a different one!


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How long till the 980 ti?


The 980Ti is not actually a confirmed title(as far as i know)and may not exist ,but it probably does. People have said no Big maxwell till at least Q1 2015 ,but I have heard they are dropping something big by Dec.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Newegg had a 50 off 550 code going... it expired before I could place my order but I got 30 off then saved on tax, for $70 less than my amazon order had been for the two SC ACX cards.


I got the EVGA SC 970. It seems nice, but I think there is a bit of coil whine. Really disappointing!

I'll probably return it to Amazon and get the MSI 970, but I've already had to return so much. Had to return a horribly defective keyboard and a defective EVGA 770 (fan rattled so much I thought it might come off, and I was getting artifacts







) just in the last month, plus a shattered (came that way!) tempered glass screen protector.

On the plus side, the card runs cool. Playing BF4 it hit 60C once and the fan speed was only at 44%. Better than my old 770 that would hit 65C at 59% fan speed.

Did you get your MSI 970's from Newegg today? I had an alert set up but never got an email!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> 770 owners should upgrade too. maybe not for the 780 since its closer. I don't see this as a 6** replacement since those were long replaced.


Pretty much anyone with a 2gb card seems like they should consider upgrading if they have the $$...

Unfortunately it seems like the trend is to use a lot of VRAM, and thats one area the 770 sadly came up short in for most folks (As most of them are 2gb)

-edit- and what the heck does coil whine sound like..


----------



## omarh2o

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roelv*
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 970 or 960 until Big Maxwell comes out and then pass it to my little brother, he could use an upgrade anyway. It's a huge advantage to have family members to who you can pass old hardware.


For sure, Unfortunately im the one passing old hardware lol, He has my old 3930k too!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Pretty much anyone with a 2gb card seems like they should consider upgrading if they have the $$...
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like the trend is to use a lot of VRAM, and thats one area the 770 sadly came up short in for most folks (As most of them are 2gb)
> 
> -edit- and what the heck does coil whine sound like..






. It's not this bad, but it is still annoying. I really hate coil whine.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's really no reason for 780/780ti owners to feel upset, unless they bought their cards very recently.
> 
> 
> 
> that's their fault. I feel most sorry for people who bought a gtx770 or 280X this week. not even in the same performance class as the 970 and spent the same money. ouch.
Click to expand...

c'mon guys, lets stop playing the blame game (Being Lazy And Making Excuses).








PSY 101









folks will make the best choice based on the opportunities they believe they have been presented.

after a stroke of luck (if you can call a car accident that) i was able to have a few $$ left over after being a responsible adult and pay my bills to buy a 780 a few months ago. i didn't lend any/much creedence to the "clickbait" sites and the rumors posted. well, it turns out maxwell appears to be all that and a bag of chip. nice job nvidia!

however, that doesn't make my (still shiny) 780 performance _any worse in the games i play_. actually looking at BL2 and crysis; its not all that much % between the 980 and the 780. but in mertoLL, WHOA!

fortunately i still have a few days to step up for ~$30 and shipping. seems like a no brainer, right? well i am looking to see what MFAA brings (hey, wasn't TXAA supposedly the greatest thing since sliced bread w/kepler?) and DSR (but whats so different than just adding a custom resolution in NV control panel?) overclocking with a "greenlight" voltage controller, ie gtx 670/680, wasn't there a lot of frustration whenever a new driver came out and folks had to adjust their OC profiles?

so there it is (the direct above) the choice and the 3 opportunities. i don't think it's wise to make a decision when still intoxicated with the smell of new technology.

. . . .just saying.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> want to adopt me?


lol im too young for kids.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I'm so conflicted. I have a EVGA 770 2gb and really would love to upgrade to the 970 since I have a SFF case (SG08-Lite). I only game at 1080p right now, but love to really try and max things out. I keep thinking about the lower TDP, less heat output, and a bump to 4gb VRAM with the 970. Is the 970 a significant upgrade over the 770 for 1080p?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm so conflicted. I have a EVGA 770 2gb and really would love to upgrade to the 970 since I have a SFF case (SG08-Lite). I only game at 1080p right now, but love to really try and max things out. I keep thinking about the lower TDP, less heat output, and a bump to 4gb VRAM with the 970. Is the 970 a significant upgrade over the 770 for 1080p?


The 970 is a good upgrade over the 770, period.

I just upgraded to the 970 and it is much better than my old EVGA SC 770. BF4 runs great maxed out. The dips in FPS don't seem to occur as often and I average well over 60 FPS. The extra VRAM is also nice, not that you should need 4 GB at 1080p, but it is more future proof.

More powerful, less heat and power consumption. From the looks of it, also much better OC'ing, too.

For $350, the 970 is a worthy upgrade from a 770.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not this bad, but it is still annoying. I really hate coil whine.


In other words "Yes I'd know if i had it!" lol, I've heard it, but not coming from my GPUs thank god

Thanks


----------



## vallonen

Coil whine could also be caused by the PSU.


----------



## Alatar

On an unrelated note this should now be the most replied to (biggest) news thread on OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How long till the 980 ti?


1) There's no guarantee that the next high end single GPU flagship will be called 980Ti
2) When it (what ever it's called) gets here it will be based on GM200
3) GM200 taped out a couple of months after GM204 so the most optimistic guesses have speculated that it will get here before the end of the year, however we don't know this and if I had to guess my money would be on March around the time when the next GTC is, or slightly before that.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Coil whine could also be caused by the PSU.


I tried a different PSU with the same results. I am using an EVGA Supernova G2. I doubt it is the PSU, at least in this case.

You are right, though. I have seen it caused by a PSU before.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm so conflicted. I have a EVGA 770 2gb and really would love to upgrade to the 970 since I have a SFF case (SG08-Lite). I only game at 1080p right now, but love to really try and max things out. I keep thinking about the lower TDP, less heat output, and a bump to 4gb VRAM with the 970. Is the 970 a significant upgrade over the 770 for 1080p?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The 970 is a good upgrade over the 770, period.
> 
> I just upgraded to the 970 and it is much better than my old EVGA SC 770. BF4 runs great maxed out. The dips in FPS don't seem to occur as often and I average well over 60 FPS. The extra VRAM is also nice, not that you should need 4 GB at 1080p, but it is more future proof.
> 
> For $350, the 970 is a worthy upgrade from a 770.


I'm going to disagree

The 770GTX is right on the line as so whether it's worth it to upgrade.

For 1440P an upgrade would be advised, but for 1080p, I'm going to say the 970 improvement is significant, but unless you see yourself going wither 144Hz or 1440p, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I tried a different PSU with the same results. I am using an *EVGA Supernova G2*. I doubt it is the PSU, at least in this case.
> 
> You are right, though. I have seen it caused by a PSU before.


OK, sounds promising moving forward, I have the same PSU.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Did you get your MSI 970's from Newegg today? I had an alert set up but never got an email!


Yep, got them ordered at about 8am eastern this morning (Saturday)... email alerts are kinda iffy regardless of what vendor you set them on generally, I always check manually.









Re: coil whine, I doubt it's just because of my psu given others are having it too and reviewers are mentinoning it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The 970 is a good upgrade over the 770, period.
> 
> I just upgraded to the 970 and it is much better than my old EVGA SC 770. BF4 runs great maxed out. The dips in FPS don't seem to occur as often and I average well over 60 FPS. The extra VRAM is also nice, not that you should need 4 GB at 1080p, but it is more future proof.
> 
> More powerful, less heat and power consumption. From the looks of it, also much better OC'ing, too.
> 
> For $350, the 970 is a worthy upgrade from a 770.


The extra VRAM would be good for games like Skyrim for sure with all the mods. I like the fact about less heat and power consumption especially in this tiny little case. I do really want to custom WC my rig so that's in my future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> In other words "Yes I'd know if i had it!" lol, I've heard it, but not coming from my GPUs thank god
> 
> Thanks


I've been reading about the coil whine with the EVGA cards for the 970's is that true? I've been a EVGA loyalist for videocards for a long time, but I see that the MSI Gaming is the card to get. Any truth to that?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On an unrelated note this should now be the most replied to (biggest) news thread on OCN.
> 1) There's no guarantee that the next high end single GPU flagship will be called 980Ti
> 2) When it (what ever it's called) gets here it will be based on GM200
> 3) GM200 taped out a couple of months after GM204 so the most optimistic guesses have speculated that it will get here before the end of the year, however we don't know this and if I had to guess my money would be on March around the time when the next GTC is, or slightly before that.


I agree with this.

It could very likely be a GTX Titan X or something too, Meaning a $1000 part vs a $750 one.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone know the height of the MSI 970. Trying to see if it will fit in my Parvum S2 case. Also how are MSI for RMA and stuff.


the RMA is fairly standard in my experience. gets desired results every time. nothing special or anything, but solid. as for the card's height:


----------



## vMax65

Have had my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 in since the morning and it is a great upgrade from my 7970. I was just about to buy the R9 290x a couple of days ago when I heard about this launch and thankfully I waited. The card runs extremely quiet and has battered all my games. Have to say I was not expecting the price to be as low as it was as I had a fixed budget and this came in lower than the R9 290x that I was going to get... go figure.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I've been reading about the coil whine with the EVGA cards for the 970's is that true? I've been a EVGA loyalist for videocards for a long time, but I see that the MSI Gaming is the card to get. Any truth to that?


Thats what I keep hearing.. Personally on the fence, like you I pretty much have only had eVGA cards since the 7900 GT... But I've had good experience with MSI too so I have nothing bad to say about them...

I have heard the ACX cooler is -loud- on the 970 however.. which is one reason I was leaning towards the MSI


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yep, got them ordered at about 8am eastern this morning (Saturday)... email alerts are kinda iffy regardless of what vendor you set them on generally, I always check manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: coil whine, I doubt it's just because of my psu given others are having it too and reviewers are mentinoning it.


Yeah, email alerts have never been the best. It's just so hard to check manually, though, as you never know when they will get them in stock and you can't sit there refreshing the page all day.

They stated they will have more on the 23rd, so I hope that is true. If not, maybe Amazon will get more soon.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thats what I keep hearing.. Personally on the fence, like you I pretty much have only had eVGA cards since the 7900 GT... But I've had good experience with MSI too so I have nothing bad to say about them...
> 
> I have heard the ACX cooler is -loud- on the 970 however.. which is one reason I was leaning towards the MSI


The ACX cooler isn't loud on my card. The reviews have all been for the ACX 2.0 though, and I have the ACX 1.0 version. I think it is just as quiet or quieter as any other card using the ACX 1.0 cooler.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Coil whine could also be caused by the PSU.


Would this mean that the PSU itself is making the noise or that it's making the GPU make the noise? I have coil whine right now, but it's been kind of hard to figure out whether it's the GPU or the PSU that's making the noise. There were a lot of 290/290xs with coil whine. I plan on upgrading my PSU, so if it's the PSU causing the coil whine for me, I'd be much happier than the GPU, especially since I'm starting to work towards a quieter system.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Would this mean that the PSU itself is making the noise or that it's making the GPU make the noise? I have coil whine right now, but it's been kind of hard to figure out whether it's the GPU or the PSU that's making the noise. There were a lot of 290/290xs with coil whine. I plan on upgrading my PSU, so if it's the PSU causing the coil whine for me, I'd be much happier than the GPU, especially since I'm starting to work towards a quieter system.


The GPU would have the coil whine, not the PSU.

Have you tried using a different PSU? That is really the only way to test if the PSU is causing the coil whine.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Just had GFE pop this up:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brand new update for GTX 970/980*
> GeForce 344.16 Driver (BETA)
> New in GeForce Game Ready Drivers
> 
> The new GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.16 BETA, allows GeForce owners to continue to have the ultimate gaming experience. This driver is aligned with today's launch of the world's most advanced GPUs-the GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970. With support for NVIDIA G-SYNC Surround displays, gaming has never been more realistic and immersive. In addition, this Game Ready BETA driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience for the latest new blockbuster titles including Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation.
> 
> Game Ready
> Best gaming experience for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation
> 
> New GeForce GPUs
> Supports the new GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 GPUs, based upon the second-generation Maxwell architecture
> 
> Gaming Technology
> Supports G-SYNC technology and NVIDIA G-SYNC Surround configuration
> 
> Supported Products
> GeForce 900 Series
> GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970


Can be downloaded from http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/78216


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The GPU would have the coil whine, not the PSU. Have you tried using a different PSU? That is the only real way to test it.


I don't have a second PSU that has 550W or more, so I wouldn't be able to plug in the GPU at the same time. I won't be able to figure out until I'm to upgrade my PSU then, I guess it's not a huge deal.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The ACX cooler isn't loud on my card. The reviews have all been for the ACX 2.0 though, and I have the ACX 1.0 version. I think it is just as quiet or quieter as any other card using the ACX 1.0 cooler.


I wouldn't class my card as "loud" up to 54% fan speed it is pretty quiet (ACX 1.0), but the power control options, poor heatsink design, and worse vrm's combined with the other issues I had have me going to the MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards for sli.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I don't have a second PSU that has 550W or more, so I wouldn't be able to plug in the GPU at the same time. I won't be able to figure out until I'm to upgrade my PSU then, I guess it's not a huge deal.


You don't need to really replace the entire PSU to test it. Just hook the card up to the spare PSU you have and run it like that (using two PSU's). If the coil whine is gone, then the PSU is the cause.

If the PSU is the cause, it may because of it being 550W. I have seen people have coil whine after using three identical PSU's (same model and wattage), only to change to a higher watt PSU and solve the problem.


----------



## TLM-610

This GTX 970 just caused me to retract my bid for a gtx 780 cause reviews are showing it is threshing it already with stock drivers. What happens when its drivers mature?









Had they delayed the results a week later, I would have bought the gtx 780.This is totally unlike Nvidia and they have surprised me with their unusual aggressive pricing move.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Would this mean that the PSU itself is making the noise or that it's making the GPU make the noise? I have coil whine right now, but it's been kind of hard to figure out whether it's the GPU or the PSU that's making the noise. There were a lot of 290/290xs with coil whine. I plan on upgrading my PSU, so if it's the PSU causing the coil whine for me, I'd be much happier than the GPU, especially since I'm starting to work towards a quieter system.


This is a bit tricky because coil whine can also be caused by certain combinations. I'm sorry if that wasn't what you wanted to hear. I've even had coil whine on a motherboard once, around the socket area. Took me some time to figure that one out.

If you find it difficult to make out what component is making the noise "kill" your case fans, shut down any mechanical hard drives (apart from your OS drive of course) and get the PSU as far away from your GPU as possible by putting it outside of the case. If possible.

Ninja edit.
Maybe a friend could help you out with lending you a PSU?

Hmm, once you start the work with getting your system quieter there's no end to it.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I wouldn't class my card as "loud" up to 54% fan speed it is pretty quiet (ACX 1.0), but the power control options, poor heatsink design, and worse vrm's combined with the other issues I had have me going to the MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards for sli.


Yeah, that is why I am thinking of getting the MSI 970's. Always used EVGA, but it looks like they botched this launch.

The analog voltage controller may allow for the MSI AB voltage hack. Only real upside to it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The ACX cooler isn't loud on my card. The reviews have all been for the ACX 2.0 though, and I have the ACX 1.0 version. I think it is just as quiet or quieter as any other card using the ACX 1.0 cooler.


I have 2 ACX coolers right now on my 770s.. i dont mind them being loud when gaming (Headset ftw!) but i do care about temps and such

Still leaning towards the MSI though.. I like the look of the heatsink better


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I have 2 ACX coolers right now on my 770s.. i dont mind them being loud when gaming (Headset ftw!) but i do care about temps and such
> 
> Still leaning towards the MSI though.. I like the look of the heatsink better


I would recommend going for the MSI. It looks to have a better PCB (6 + 2 phase), and the reviews have been outstanding.

The EVGA SC has some problems, so the MSI Gaming looks like the way to go.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Hmm, once you start the work with getting your system quieter there's no end to it.


That's for sure, lol.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> The 980Ti is not actually a confirmed title(as far as i know)and may not exist ,but it probably does. People have said no Big maxwell till at least Q1 2015 ,but I have heard they are dropping something big by Dec.


NVIDIA SPARTAN MAY BE








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yeah, that is why I am thinking of getting the MSI 970's. Always used EVGA, but it looks like they botched this launch.
> 
> The analog voltage controller may allow for the MSI AB voltage hack. Only real upside to it.


I heard some stories about EVGA using less VRMS or something like that. but people say that the GPU doesn't need that much power regulated anyway.. don't know.. but seems MSI is really a hit on this GPU


----------



## Aznlotus161

I've always used EVGA, but seems like there are far better options out there.

The MSI variant seems to overclock exceptionally well while still being cooler than the EVGA 970.

Is MSI lenient in water cooling with something like the Kraken G10 or Corsair's new HG10 (when/if it comes)?

Water cooling GPUs always seems to be in a grey area when it comes to warranties.

PCB for reference:


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I would recommend going for the MSI. It looks to have a better PCB (6 + 2 phase), and the reviews have been outstanding.
> 
> The EVGA SC has some problems, so the MSI Gaming looks like the way to go.


Thats my thinking.. I really like the look on the MSI too which doesnt hurt


----------



## xlink

I need more DVI cables. My 3 monitors only have 1x display port and that's how I connect my laptops(one is thunderbolt the other full-sized DP). I don't want to play a cable swapping game.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> That's for sure, lol.


Tell me about it, I sleep next to my rig and its running 24/7..

But I think I did well in all honesty, my rig isnt that loud. I actually would hate if the thing was completely silent.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So I haven't kept up with this thread since yesterday, sorry if this has already been asked/answered. Have we heard anything about Titan Cooler Ref 970s?


----------



## staryoshi

My last two "primary" cards have been EVGA models (GTX 670 FTW and GTX 780 FTW ACX) and both exhibit coil buzz that is only audible because I use AiO water cooling systems that run silently









You're more likely to see coil whine or buzz on factory overclocked models using reference (or close to reference) designs IMO. (And of course with designs that cheap out on components/circuitry)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I haven't kept up with this thread since yesterday, sorry if this has already been asked/answered. Have we heard anything about Titan Cooler Ref 970s?


I don't think that was anything more than a marketing PowerPoint slide as the reference PCB is stubby like the GTX 670's was. So I'd say chances are slim.You'll certainly see blower options like those used on the 670, but those were awful.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I haven't kept up with this thread since yesterday, sorry if this has already been asked/answered. Have we heard anything about Titan Cooler Ref 970s?


these will not come out.. simply.. you can have them done urself by using a 680/670 blower style coolant on a reference boar. but that's it.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I haven't kept up with this thread since yesterday, sorry if this has already been asked/answered. Have we heard anything about Titan Cooler Ref 970s?


not expected to happen


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I haven't kept up with this thread since yesterday, sorry if this has already been asked/answered. Have we heard anything about Titan Cooler Ref 970s?


I don't think we've heard anything official yet, but we'll probably see a couple of them later down the line.

But if I were you I wouldn't hold my breath, finding GTX 770s with the TITAN Cooler at a reasonable price was somewhat difficult.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> not expected to happen


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> these will not come out.. simply.. you can have them done urself by using a 680/670 blower style coolant on a reference boar. but that's it.


Boo. Thanks


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> That was stock memory
> 
> After a little playing
> 
> 
> 
> Boost is 1405
> 
> So far I've tried 1506 at stock volts. Max TDP was 119% in Valley


I don't feel too bad now, mine's close enough @ 1228Mhz












Spoiler: Warning: Not a Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Uh, what's up with your 980, or is Kepler just better at Valley 8xAA, or is it drivers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> Yeah lets thrash all these 980 scores with our 780's






Get pooped on guys, get pooped on.. <3


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlink*
> 
> I need more DVI cables. My 3 monitors only have 1x display port and that's how I connect my laptops(one is thunderbolt the other full-sized DP). I don't want to play a cable swapping game.


That bugged me more than it should have that Gigabyte was the only manufacturer to think of having 3 display ports (at least for the 970).

Don't people have to buy like a displayport hub if they want to use it for more than 1 monitor?

Never had that set up so I'm not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So I haven't kept up with this thread since yesterday, sorry if this has already been asked/answered. Have we heard anything about Titan Cooler Ref 970s?


Nvidia isn't releasing a 970 reference card like they are with the 980...I know right?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Debating between selling my 1240MHz Ti and going with a 980 (probably going to be about $50-100 out of pocket), but I think the OC'd 980 is roughly comparable besides the power savings...


----------



## Princess Garnet

To someone who wouldn't care to overclock it, is there a reason EVGA may be a bad choice for using different VRMs or whatever? I've heard the fan is loud too, but... how loud? I'm not a fan of loud cards (my old MSI GeForce 8600 GTS OC was a model known to have a fan that always ran at full speed and using that was a horrendous experience).

If not EVGA, I'm probably looking at going with PNY.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> I don't feel too bad now, mine's close enough @ 1228Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get pooped on guys, get pooped on.. <3





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Not quite as good as the best 780Tis but I can live with that. Interested in seeing what some of those 1600MHz 980s can do.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I don't think we've heard anything official yet, but we'll probably see a couple of them later down the line.
> 
> But if I were you I wouldn't hold my breath, finding GTX 770s with the TITAN Cooler at a reasonable price was somewhat difficult.


Best Buy usually stocked reference 770's with the Titan cooler. Price was usually on the high side, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Tell me about it, I sleep next to my rig and its running 24/7..
> 
> But I think I did well in all honesty, my rig isnt that loud. I actually would hate if the thing was completely silent.


Yeah, a completely silent rig might just sound... weird.


----------



## Bluemustang

Hey guys I was in a rush to order before they went out of stock and in my rush i bought the gigabyte G1 Gaming 970s yesterday, when in hindsight the msi gaming appear to be the better choices with 2 extra VRM phases. Newegg already shipped my order so i cant really cancel it. Think i lost out on any OCing capability with that?

Keep in mind ill be using AIO water coolers. While not as much as a full out custom loop, i think i should be able to get about the same OC with just a little higher temps.


----------



## KenjiS

So more people are going for the 970 over the 980 it seems?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On an unrelated note this should now be the most replied to (biggest) news thread on OCN.
> 1) There's no guarantee that the next high end single GPU flagship will be called 980Ti
> 2) When it (what ever it's called) gets here it will be based on GM200
> 3) GM200 taped out a couple of months after GM204 so the most optimistic guesses have speculated that it will get here before the end of the year, however we don't know this and if I had to guess my money would be on March around the time when the next GTC is, or slightly before that.


Doesn't it seem like 20nm would be easily available by that time, if so you think they might switch to 20nm just for the Ti (assuming they really make it).

Certainly hope so


----------



## Alatar

I have some doubts about 20nm ever being used for high end GPUs.

By the time AMD's 500mm^2 chip and GM200 are out we're going to be somewhat close to 16ff.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> To someone who wouldn't care to overclock it, is there a reason EVGA may be a bad choice for using different VRMs or whatever? I've heard the fan is loud too, but... how loud? I'm not a fan of loud cards (my old MSI GeForce 8600 GTS OC was a model known to have a fan that always ran at full speed and using that was a horrendous experience).
> 
> If not EVGA, I'm probably looking at going with PNY.


EVGA's PCB is using a 4 + 2 phase design, and it looks like it is causing some coil whine. They also used a cheap analog voltage controller, which isn't exactly helping.

The fans on mine are not loud, but they are the ACX 1.0 version. Their heatsink is poorly designed, though. The chip isn't in full contact with one of the heatpipes.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So more people are going for the 970 over the 980 it seems?


It looks like it, at least from reading the forums.

Paying an extra $200 for a ~10 FPS increase (more in some games, less in others) just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA's PCB is using a 4 + 2 phase design, and it looks like it is causing some coil whine. They also used a cheap analog voltage controller, which isn't exactly helping.
> 
> The fans on mine are not loud, but they are the ACX 1.0 version. Their heatsink is poorly designed, though. The chip isn't in full contact with one of the heatpipes.


Good summary.


----------



## Wihglah

So I've been benching most of the afternoon, and my coil whine has reduced.

1575 on the core

7800 mem

I'm bumping up to the TDP 125% limit

Pretty sure it will go further under water.


----------



## traxtech

MAkes me even more excited to get these cards in my grubby hands! I bet you guys are having a ball with the new tech


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Yup bro, same here in Canada. Before the GPU announcement, and even soon after, I was certain that I would be getting the 980. But then I just realized that 550 is US currency and in Canada, they actually convert the currency (unlike consoles), so 550=620bucks and gtx 970 320 bucks equivalent to 370bucks. Moreever, our tax is 13%, so in the end if I buy the 980, it would cost be over 700 bucks. I have the money but I feel totally guilty spending that much money on a graphic card when you can get a 970 that is much cheaper that can perform almost neck to neck with 780ti when overclocked. So in the end I, I will be getting a 970. The MSI version that I am planning on getting cost 420 bucks here before tax -.-. BTW Canada earning is almost the same as US, our currency doesn't scale up like Australian money, 91cents U=1 dollar cad. BTW where do you live?


Aye, I'm eyeing the MSI 970 now, too.







Although it's currently $500 here (inc. vat).

I live in Thailand.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> MAkes me even more excited to get these cards in my grubby hands! I bet you guys are having a ball with the new tech


Not exactly.

Still fun to have new tech, though!


----------



## KenjiS

I'm currently staring and still determining which of the two I want


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hey guys I was in a rush to order before they went out of stock and in my rush i bought the gigabyte G1 Gaming 970s yesterday, when in hindsight the msi gaming appear to be the better choices with 2 extra VRM phases. Newegg already shipped my order so i cant really cancel it. Think i lost out on any OCing capability with that?
> 
> Keep in mind ill be using AIO water coolers. While not as much as a full out custom loop, i think i should be able to get about the same OC with just a little higher temps.


im in the same boat and this is why i want the ref 970

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/20632795/id/1616465
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/21623077/id/1851952
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/21656369/id/1859739


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> MAkes me even more excited to get these cards in my grubby hands! I bet you guys are having a ball with the new tech


Definitely, but will be having a much bigger ball with the MSI Gaming 970's in SLI







and even larger one once we get a bios flashing tool!


----------



## Yor_

Youy guys got me worried of the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0 I bought (incoming)...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm currently staring and still determining which of the two I want


I know that feeling.

While I usually buy EVGA cards, I don't recommend their 970. So far it's not looking good for EVGA cards. They should have designed their heatsink better and used a better PCB.

The only other vendor I normally recommend is MSI. In this case, their card looks the best. You get a 6 + 2 phase PCB, an 8 pin and 6 pin power connector, and from the reviews, a serious amount of room to overclock.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> Youy guys got me worried of the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0 I bought (incoming)...


Truth is, it's fine... but considering I'm buying two brand new cards I want to get the best I can for my money, and the evga just isn't it this round.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA's PCB is using a 4 + 2 phase design, and it looks like it is causing some coil whine. They also used a cheap analog voltage controller, which isn't exactly helping.
> 
> The fans on mine are not loud, but they are the ACX 1.0 version. Their heatsink is poorly designed, though. The chip isn't in full contact with one of the heatpipes.


How does that compare with other brands and models? Like, is EVGA being singled out because more people go to it by default and became more aware of it, or are all of the other brands and models actually above this?

I want to make the right choice, but I'm not planning on overclocking or pushing it (though I didn't with my last EVGA and it seemingly had issues all along and died; might have just been the luck of the draw though) so if that's the only situation where these things are issues, then I'm not worried too badly I guess. I'd like to go with EVGA but if they have some issues with quality then I might avoid them this time for fear of another bad experience. If not EVGA, I'm probably looking at PNY. Are there any known things with that one worth mentioning?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Truth is, it's fine... but considering I'm buying two brand new cards I want to get the best I can for my money, and the evga just isn't it this round.


Well said. That is how I feel.

While I am only buying one right now, I may eventually go SLI and I would like the best cards I can get.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> How does that compare with other brands and models? Like, is EVGA being singled out because more people go to it by default and became more aware of it, or are all of the other brands and models actually above this?
> 
> I want to make the right choice, but I'm not planning on overclocking or pushing it (though I didn't with my last EVGA and it seemingly had issues all along and died; might have just been the luck of the draw though) so if that's the only situation where these things are issues, then I'm not worried too badly I guess. I'd like to go with EVGA but if they have some issues with quality then I might avoid them this time for fear of another bad experience. If not EVGA, I'm probably looking at PNY. Are there any known things with that one worth mentioning?


EVGA just made a poor design this time. It's not straight up bad or anything and it should perform fine for most people, but when you compare it to the likes of MSI's 970, it falls short. When I buy from EVGA, I expect the best, but that isn't what they provided this time, unfortunately.

As for PNY, I usually avoid them. Reviews on their cards are usually mixed, but that isn't to say they make bad products. I just prefer other brands.

In this case, it looks like MSI has the best card. The reviews are outstanding and I would recommend MSI over PNY.


----------



## VSG

You guys and your obsession with number of phases. The number by itself means next to nothing, check also on the quality and type.

Knowing how Nvidia and EVGA work, these standard EVGA models are based off the Nvidia reference PCB so that's there. The FTW/Classifieds will be their own PCB designed for better performance.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> im in the same boat and this is why i want the ref 970
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/20632795/id/1616465
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/21623077/id/1851952
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/21656369/id/1859739


Any special hardware needed to do this?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I know that feeling.
> 
> While I usually buy EVGA cards, I don't recommend their 970. So far it's not looking good for EVGA cards. They should have designed their heatsink better and used a better PCB.
> 
> The only other vendor I normally recommend is MSI. In this case, their card looks the best. You get a 6 + 2 phase PCB, an 8 pin and 6 pin power connector, and from the reviews, a serious amount of room to overclock.


Its more between the MSI 970 and getting a 980 at this point. After messing up with SLI I'm completely paralyzed on what to do..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You guys and your obsession with number of phases. The number by itself means next to nothing, check also on the quality and type.
> 
> Knowing how Nvidia and EVGA work, these standard EVGA models are based off the Nvidia reference PCB so that's there. The FTW/Classifieds will be their own PCB designed for better performance.


Unfortunately the standard evga model as said has a low # of low-quality phases, an analog voltage controller described as "cheap" by techpowerup's review, a heatsink that doesn't even make proper contact on its heatpipes with the core, and to top it all off, a worse heatsink setup, all while costing the same. I don't care about any specific number of phases, it's indeed the quality of the card as a whole that nailed my decision.

*By the way, bit of a whopper of a review here from hardwareheaven:*
Quote:


> GeForce GTX 980 Review - Performance
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 980
> Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce
> Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Edition
> XFX R9-290X Black Edition
> Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC GHz Edition
> 
> Intel Core i7-5960X Gigabyte X99-Gaming 5
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2800
> Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
> Corsair AX1500i Antec Kuhler 1250


http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/

Hardwareheaven compares a 1200mhz+ boosting custom gigabyte 780 ti ghz edition to a reference gtx 980... guess which comes out on top in 99% of the tests, at both 1080p and 4k? HINT: It's less expensive and has lower heat output, noise, power draw, and a huge amount of OC headroom to go







.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its more between the MSI 970 and getting a 980 at this point. After messing up with SLI I'm completely paralyzed on what to do..


Oh, I see. What exactly happened with SLI?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> How does that compare with other brands and models? Like, is EVGA being singled out because more people go to it by default and became more aware of it, or are all of the other brands and models actually above this?
> 
> I want to make the right choice, but I'm not planning on overclocking or pushing it (though I didn't with my last EVGA and it seemingly had issues all along and died; might have just been the luck of the draw though) so if that's the only situation where these things are issues, then I'm not worried too badly I guess. I'd like to go with EVGA but if they have some issues with quality then I might avoid them this time for fear of another bad experience. If not EVGA, I'm probably looking at PNY. Are there any known things with that one worth mentioning?


The reason people gravitate to EVGA has to do with not only performance, but also their customer service.

Also they're pretty lenient on warranty if you decide to go the AIO cooling route.

It's not so much quality, but more $ for what you get...based off reviews the EVGA seems to be a tad louder and doesn't overclock as well as the MSI.

Here's what is pushing me *personally* away from my usual EVGA bias







:

Best base overclock of EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2 @ 1,290MHz versus the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G @1,315MHz
Power delivery EVGA 4+2 versus MSI 6+2
EVGA 85mm fans versus MSI fans at 100mm
MSI has more heat pipes than the EVGA
Where the MSI loses is form factor, it's definitely bigger (both in length and height)
Lastly, EVGA (ACX 1.0) is priced at $399, the MSI is only $359.99.
With that said, any horror stories with MSI's customer service or warranty?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> im in the same boat and this is why i want the ref 970
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/20632795/id/1616465
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/21623077/id/1851952
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/lightbox/post/21656369/id/1859739


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Oh, I see. What exactly happened with SLI?


To not retype it here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514209/gtx-770-sli-to-gtx-970-or-gtx-980


----------



## Remij

Before I even knew about any of these 'issues' I had already pulled the trigger. I ended up buying 2x reference EVGA GTX980s instead of 2x 970s, and now I'm glad I did.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Unfortunately the standard evga model as said has a low # of low-quality phases, an analog voltage controller described as "cheap" by techpowerup's review, a heatsink that doesn't even make proper contact on its heatpipes with the core, and to top it all off, a worse heatsink setup, all while costing the same. I don't care about any specific number of phases, it's indeed the quality of the card as a whole that nailed my decision.
> 
> *By the way, bit of a whopper of a review here from hardwareheaven:*
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/
> 
> Hardwareheaven compares a 1200mhz+ boosting custom gigabyte 780 ti ghz edition to a reference gtx 980... guess which comes out on top in 99% of the tests, at both 1080p and 4k? HINT: It's less expensive and has lower heat output, noise, power draw, and a huge amount of OC headroom to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice review, Only complaint is, like TomsHardware and a bunch of other places, its 1080p or 4k with no 1440p testing -at all-









-edit- Thats the bigger reason I'm considering the 980, Most of the reviews up on the 970 are testing at 1080p and 4k with no 1440p testing, or if they test at 1440p something about the review doesnt feel right, Or they're doing stupid things like running Crysis 3 at 1440p with 4x MSAA and thus churning out 18 fps...


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA just made a poor design this time. It's not straight up bad or anything and it should perform fine for most people, but when you compare it to the likes of MSI's 970, it falls short. When I buy from EVGA, I expect the best, but that isn't what they provided this time, unfortunately.
> 
> As for PNY, I usually avoid them. Reviews on their cards are usually mixed, but that isn't to say they make bad products. I just prefer other brands.
> 
> In this case, it looks like MSI has the best card. The reviews are outstanding and I would recommend MSI over PNY.


So from what I gather, it is more of a case of wanting the best card for pushing and not that there is something wrong with the EVGA, or is it kind of both? Sorry if this seems redundant.

It may be because of subjective opinion over something as simple as aesthetics, but I'm not considering MSI. The Red would clash with Blue, White, and Black color scheme, and I'm just not a fan of the looks either. If it's among the best offering for those who want the best and to overclock, that's great and all, but that won't be me.

I'm not a fan of the looks of the Gigabyte or ASUS much either.

Since I'm not looking to push these things nor pay more for the better equipped models, it really comes down to aesthetics for me so long as a given model has no issues with temperatures or noise or reliability (hence my asking about the EVGA model).


----------



## silvergoat

I didn't think I'd be buying a card at all with this release, but the pricing forced my hand. I ordered a standard EVGA 970 from Amazon and I just have to wait until they are in stock for mine to ship.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GDDR5-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-1970-KR/dp/B00NI45AMS/ref=sr_1_7?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1411236387&sr=1-7&keywords=GTX+970


----------



## CalinTM

Review with 980 Gaming MSI ???


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I'm gonna make this nice and big because people are still asking.
> 
> *There will NOT be any GTX 970 models with the "Titan" style cooler available at retail. There are some that have the same reference pcb and cheap blower found on the GTX 670 and GTX 760 reference cards, but for the most part, the GTX 970 will come with custom coolers from board partners similar to the R9 270-R9280X cards from AMD. The marketing slides showing the 970 with this cooler are just that, marketing material.*
> the GTX 980 is the successor to the GTX 680. even without the CEO saying this himself, you can tell by the chip codenames. the GTX 980 is much faster than it's predecessor and has lower power consumption. do not worry, there will be a time in 2015 when the actual successor to the 780ti comes out and it will definitely be 25%> faster while consuming the same amount of power or less. the 980ti is an assumed vaporware that will not likely exist. it looks like the 980 is the full GM204 and naming a cut down GM200 card into the 980 series makes no sense (though it's been done before with GF110). my guess is that they will come up with a new series name for GM200 parts or call them all Titan something or other.


Anyways is still hope that EVGA will come up with a 970 FTW, with 980 PCB and Cooler. Just like they did with my 670 FTW.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*


EXACTLY! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!! GIMME A REF 970 NAOW EVGA!!!!!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Any special hardware needed to do this?


only the matter in which you decide you are going to attach/mount the cooler. there are several overclock artisans here that make piece but you can just as well zip tie the cooler onto the gpu and it works just fine

check out this thread where it all original started. there is a stupid amount of information here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To not retype it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514209/gtx-770-sli-to-gtx-970-or-gtx-980


Yikes...this is why I prefer single GPU set-ups, but with the pricing of the 970 I might give SLI a go in the far future.

Wolfenstein: The New Order is notorious for not having any SLI support.

I hope you have more luck with the 970s.

Here's a SLI review with two custom PCB cards: the Asus 970 strix x EVGA 970 SC.

Look at the relative performance!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Very nice review, Only complaint is, like TomsHardware and a bunch of other places, its 1080p or 4k with no 1440p testing -at all-












Interesting #'s to say the least, the gap is bigger @ 1080p but 4k performance is great all things considered and Maxwell 2.0 has a long way to go with driver optimizations whereas kepler is tapped out at this point.



Nuff said.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To not retype it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514209/gtx-770-sli-to-gtx-970-or-gtx-980


Since you're using 1440p, the 980 is probably the best choice if you are going with a single card. It has a little more horsepower, and at 1440p, you need all you can get.

That said, it's still a $200 increase in price. The 970 should give you good performance, too, and it is much cheaper.

If you want some 1440p reviews, look at TPU's reviews. Here is the EVGA SC, which you can use as a baseline for custom 970's. Here is the 970 SLI review and the referance 980 review

They don't use 1440p, but look at the 1600p benchmarks and add about 5 FPS or so.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Yikes...this is why I prefer single GPU set-ups, but with the pricing of the 970 I might give SLI a go in the far future.
> 
> Wolfenstein: The New Order is notorious for not having any SLI support.
> 
> I hope you have more luck with the 970s.
> 
> Here's a SLI review with two custom PCB cards: the Asus 970 strix x EVGA 970 SC.
> 
> Look at the relative performance!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats one of the many reviews I'm looking at

But I'm likely going back to a single card, One game I love to play hates SLI and thats not going to change lol. Dont get me wrong, SLI is nice in the few games I've fired up that use it, But most of the time its just my one 770 doing its best to drive my screen with the second one idling...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting #'s to say the least, the gap is bigger @ 1080p but 4k performance is great all things considered and Maxwell 2.0 has a long way to go with driver optimizations whereas kepler is tapped out at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said.












If only the MSI offered a variant with 3 displayports...perfection.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On an unrelated note this should now be the most replied to (biggest) news thread on OCN.


Wow, I just checked a few and you're most probably right. The one that comes close (all others far behind) is the GTX Titan reviews thread with 3575 posts. I bet that this one will be past 4K during the weekend and hit 5K by next weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just had GFE pop this up:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brand new update for GTX 970/980*
> GeForce 344.16 Driver (BETA)
> New in GeForce Game Ready Drivers
> 
> The new GeForce Game Ready driver, release 344.16 BETA, allows GeForce owners to continue to have the ultimate gaming experience. This driver is aligned with today's launch of the world's most advanced GPUs-the GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970. With support for NVIDIA G-SYNC Surround displays, gaming has never been more realistic and immersive. In addition, this Game Ready BETA driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience for the latest new blockbuster titles including Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation.
> 
> Game Ready
> Best gaming experience for Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, F1 2014, and Alien: Isolation
> 
> New GeForce GPUs
> Supports the new GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 GPUs, based upon the second-generation Maxwell architecture
> 
> Gaming Technology
> Supports G-SYNC technology and NVIDIA G-SYNC Surround configuration
> 
> Supported Products
> GeForce 900 Series
> GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970
> 
> 
> 
> Can be downloaded from http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/78216
Click to expand...

344.11 WHQL released two days before (here) seems identical; the descriptions are exactly the same. What are the differences ?

The link to the release notes leads to a file not found page.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> The 980Ti is not actually a confirmed title(as far as i know)and may not exist ,but it probably does. People have said no Big maxwell till at least Q1 2015 ,but I have heard they are dropping something big by Dec.


So little performance gain makes me think that they have something else coming.
Also considering what happened with Titan > 780 > 780 it makes me think that they have more stuff coming.
What i am hoping for is AMD bring up competition to cut prices down.


----------



## gigafloppy

I think I want to buy one of these cards..... maybe. Coming from 660-SLI, what do you guys think? Is it worth it? I have a 1080p monitor.
The 970 looks like a sidegrade in many games (+10% at most), but more than double the performance in games that don't support SLI.
The 980 is a better upgrade, but it is _so_ expensive compared to the 970.









Thing is, I will most definitely _NOT_ be buying a second card. Ever. My SLI days are over, that's for sure. I want a single card that can do 60fps at 1080p with maxed-out settings, in all games.








I don't want to find myself stuck on an overclocked 970 that can do no more than 55fps in Witcher 3. I'd kick myself for not buying the 980!









Buyer's remorse vs. Common Sense, what a nightmare!

IF I buy one, it will be a MSI or Gigabyte. Not sure yet. Does the Gigabyte have any coil whine? I like the backplate, high clocks and temperatures of that card. But the MSI has total silence at idle and more VRM's. Can't say I like the look of the MSI. I think the red plastic looks cheap. But my case has no window, so it wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> So from what I gather, it is more of a case of wanting the best card for pushing and not that there is something wrong with the EVGA, or is it kind of both? Sorry if this seems redundant.
> 
> It may be because of subjective opinion over something as simple as aesthetics, but I'm not considering MSI. The Red would clash with Blue, White, and Black color scheme, and I'm just not a fan of the looks either. If it's among the best offering for those who want the best and to overclock, that's great and all, but that won't be me.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the looks of the Gigabyte or ASUS much either.
> 
> Since I'm not looking to push these things nor pay more for the better equipped models, it really comes down to aesthetics for me so long as a given model has no issues with temperatures or noise or reliability (hence my asking about the EVGA model).


Absolutely nothing wrong with EVGA. I'm still rocking my 550 fermi from them..

If something does go wrong, EVGA is the easiest to work with so you're covered there.

I value sound and thermals over a lot of things so I'm willing to overlook the red/black.

I'm going for a pure white and black theme so if it has to come down to it, I might end up removing the chassis and painting it white with automotive heat-resistant paint.

One day...one day we'll have NikeiD but for GPUs


----------



## adamski07

received mine today.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To not retype it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514209/gtx-770-sli-to-gtx-970-or-gtx-980


I gamed surround with GTX 670s SLI for a good year. I thought it was an awesome experience. I played surround modded Skyrim for hundreds of hours and loved it. Some of the issues you had could have been troubleshooted to not be SLi issues.

For instance, I was getting pretty bad stuttering in far cry 3. Turns out you have to disable the in-game overlay in the ubisoft gane launcher. Problem solved. I don't think i've played a game where I couldn't use SLI reasonably...and only then they were games you only needed one card for anyway.

And in the spirit of that... I just might bust out 3 of those MSI 970s for some 3-way goodness.







12-months no interest is a dangerous thing.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> 344.11 WHQL released two days before (here) seems identical; the descriptions are exactly the same. What are the differences ?
> 
> The link to the release notes leads to a file not found page.


I'm not sure, but the branch number is one higher for the 344.16's.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I see.
> 
> Since you're using 1440p, the 980 is probably the best choice if you are going with a single card. It has a little more horsepower and at 1440p, you need all you can get.
> 
> That said, it's still a $200 increase in price. The 970 should give you good performance, too, and it is much cheaper.
> 
> If you want some 1440p reviews, look at TPU's reviews. Here is the EVGA SC, which you can use as a baseline for custom 970's. Here is the 970 SLI review and the referance 980 review
> 
> They don't use 1440p, but look at the 1600p benchmarks and add about 5 FPS or so.


Thanks. They're roughly the most relevant place for me it seems so far...

And that is EXACTLY the dilemma! Most of my issues seem to be VRAM related however, so the 970 might actually be perfectly fine.

and if we pretend I'm running only one 770, Then I'm seeing some good improvement, I'm seeing for instance going from 34 to 53fps in Watch_Dogs on their board (Which to be fair, right now I cant even -play- Watch_Dogs as it practically requires 4gb of VRAM) Wolfenstein from 41 to 59 is pretty fair to me too, ACIV from 27 to 39 is very very solid too. This is where I care about improvements. Comparatively, the Reference 980 in those games gives 57, 63 and 43 fps. Which is not as huge of a difference, Roughly another 5fps average for $200 I'm just not sure is worth it...

My goal is kinda simple, FC4, AC Unity and Dragon Age Inquisition are coming and are three games I want on my PC. I also want to run them with as much pretty as possible and maintain a solid 30+fps. My issue with pretty much every new game this year has been simply VRAM utilization, which meant that my SLI was of little benefit as its still drawing on 2gb of VRAM.


----------



## phinexswarm71

msi always striked me as the high tier in overclockability.to this day im regretting i havent bought lightings 7970.many owners of them i've seen reporting high clock speeds and such,it has to do with their good quality control and such.on the other hand the gigabyte i picked is really crap,and they have more incidents off series off cards with voltages locked,it seems.although i've flashed the bios to reach higher clocks it still doesnt reaches that high

ill upgrade more 6 months from now,to whichever offers the best value at the time.im hoping nvidia would release their next line in this period,because amd's always reacts after them







,but hoping as well to see equally nvidia reacts to amd's new line all the same vice versa.its always the time where the prices drops.


----------



## DrBrogbo

This GTX 980 is a BEAST. Even with my 7 year old processor (QX9650 @ 3.3GHz) and running on PCI-E 2.0, it is a MASSIVE improvement over my old 580. Just FYI, these are total system wattage numbers.

-Idle power usage: 580 was 123, 980 is 102.
-Catzilla: Improved by 62% (due to CPU. GPU tests 3x improved). Watts down from 320 w/580 to 263 w/980.
-Unigine Heaven: Improved by 121%. Watts down from 345 w/580 to 300 w/980.
-Unigine Valley: Improved by 81%. Watts down from 355 w/580 to 304 w/980.
-Metro LL: Improved by 101%. Watts down from 370 w/580 to 315 w/980.
-3DMark FireStrike Extreme: Improved by 147%. Too random for stable wattage readings.

This chip is insane. Over twice as fast as my 580 while using 50 less watts, and it is almost completely silent. With speakers or headphones on, you will not hear it. Period.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting #'s to say the least, the gap is bigger @ 1080p but 4k performance is great all things considered and Maxwell 2.0 has a long way to go with driver optimizations whereas kepler is tapped out at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said.


certainly impressive but if someone has already TIs or 290Xs the upgrades isn't that great. unless they are running on the edge of PSU's power.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thanks. They're roughly the most relevant place for me it seems so far...
> 
> And that is EXACTLY the dilemma! Most of my issues seem to be VRAM related however, so the 970 might actually be perfectly fine.
> 
> and if we pretend I'm running only one 770, Then I'm seeing some good improvement, I'm seeing for instance going from 34 to 53fps in Watch_Dogs on their board (Which to be fair, right now I cant even -play- Watch_Dogs as it practically requires 4gb of VRAM) Wolfenstein from 41 to 59 is pretty fair to me too, ACIV from 27 to 39 is very very solid too. This is where I care about improvements. Comparatively, the Reference 980 in those games gives 57, 63 and 43 fps. Which is not as huge of a difference, Roughly another 5fps average for $200 I'm just not sure is worth it...
> 
> My goal is kinda simple, FC4, AC Unity and Dragon Age Inquisition are coming and are three games I want on my PC. I also want to run them with as much pretty as possible and maintain a solid 30+fps. My issue with pretty much every new game this year has been simply VRAM utilization, which meant that my SLI was of little benefit as its still drawing on 2gb of VRAM.


If your goal is 30+ FPS, a 970 is most likely enough for a while. The extra VRAM should help games like Watch Dogs that want more than 3GB.

It should give you a good FPS increase over a single 770. I know upgrading from my 770 to a 970 (at 1080p currently) gave at least a 30 FPS increase or so in BF4. I haven't tested any other games yet.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> This GTX 980 is a BEAST. Even with my 7 year old processor (QX9650 @ 3.3GHz) and running on PCI-E 2.0, it is a MASSIVE improvement over my old 580. Just FYI, these are total system wattage numbers.
> 
> -Idle power usage: 580 was 123, 980 is 102.
> -Catzilla: Improved by 62% (due to CPU. GPU tests 3x improved). Watts down from 320 w/580 to 263 w/980.
> -Unigine Heaven: Improved by 121%. Watts down from 345 w/580 to 300 w/980.
> -Unigine Valley: Improved by 81%. Watts down from 355 w/580 to 304 w/980.
> -Metro LL: Improved by 101%. Watts down from 370 w/580 to 315 w/980.
> -3DMark FireStrike Extreme: Improved by 147%. Too random for stable wattage readings.
> 
> This chip is insane. Over twice as fast as my 580 while using 50 less watts, and it is almost completely silent. With speakers or headphones on, you will not hear it. Period.


And what are those numbers pray tell? Seems that for a 980 you could have brought your CPU up to spec. I'm just curious how much your CPU is gimping that card.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> And what are those numbers pray tell? Seems that for a 980 you could have brought your CPU up to spec. I'm just curious how much your CPU is gimping that card.


You can't really be serious, right? No one could really be with that comment, pray tell did you forget a sarcasm closing tag?







The numbers are saying that for the cost of a full cpu/motherboard/memory upgrade he has improved his system by over double instead of 20% in gaming like a platform overhaul would have done at the same cost.









DrBrogbo, great results!


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> So I've been benching most of the afternoon, and my coil whine has disappeared.
> 
> 1575 on the core
> 
> 7800 mem
> 
> I'm bumping up to the TDP 125% limit
> 
> Pretty sure it will go further under water.


It will go further but not that much further without a voltmod. As cool as the card is you still need more power to increase speed. With water and no volt mod your looking at 50mhz TOPS if that.









LLC fix may net more maybe...


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> And what are those numbers pray tell? Seems that for a 980 you could have brought your CPU up to spec. I'm just curious how much your CPU is gimping that card.


Firestrike Extreme w/580: 2099 overall, 2294 graphics, 5778 physics, 810 combined
Firestrike Extreme w/980: 5192 overall, 5876 graphics, 5696 physics, 2590 combined

Unigine Valley (1080P, DX11 Ultra, Extreme Tessellation, 8xAA, fullscreen, Preset Extreme HD)
Unigine Valley w/580: 34.2FPS, 1432 Score, 15.7 Min, 63.3 Max
Unigine Valley w/980: 61.8FPS, 2587 Score, 24.1 Min, 111 Max

Unigine Heaven (1080P, DX11 Ultra, Extreme Tessellation, 16AF, 8xAA, fullscreen)
Unigine Heaven w/580: 28.9FPS, 727 Score, 7.2 Min, 62.0 Max
Unigine Heaven w/980: 64.0FPS, 1612 Score, 21.2 Min, 134.1 Max

Catzilla (free 576p or whatever preset)
Catzilla w/580: 9895 overall, GPU+CPU 10100, Physics CPU 146, Fur Test GPU 894, Fluid Test GPU 590, Raymarch Test GPU 404
Catzilla w/980: 16038 overall, GPU+CPU 16431, Physics CPU 146, Fur Test GPU 2799, Fluid Test GPU 1620, Raymarch Test GPU 1430

Metro: Last Light (1080P, DX11, Very High Quality, 16xAF, PhysX ON, Tessellation Very High, SSAA On, Motion Blur Low)
Metro LL w/580: Avg 21.33FPS, Max 38.91, Min 7.61
Metro LL w/980: Avg 42.67FPS, Max 124.63, Min 11.5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You can't really be serious, right? No one could really be with that comment, pray tell did you forget a sarcasm closing tag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers are saying that for the cost of a full cpu/motherboard/memory upgrade he has improved his system by over double instead of 20% in gaming like a platform overhaul would have done at the same cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrBrogbo, great results!


Thanks! I'm quite pleased with them myself. Plus, the card glows green along the spine, it's quiet as a mouse, and much less unnecessary wattage and heat!


----------



## spacin9

NPC lag? A bottleneck like that... you're going to need a better CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You can't really be serious, right? No one could really be with that comment, pray tell did you forget a sarcasm closing tag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The numbers are saying that for the cost of a full cpu/motherboard/memory upgrade he has improved his system by over double instead of 20% in gaming like a platform overhaul would have done at the same cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrBrogbo, great results!


Well if NPC or multiplayer lag hits that CPU, that could be severely limiting. But to each his own.. if he's happy, I'm happy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Firestrike Extreme w/580: 2099 overall, 2294 graphics, 5778 physics, 810 combined
> Firestrike Extreme w/980: 5192 overall, 5876 graphics, 5696 physics, 2590 combined
> 
> Unigine Valley (1080P, DX11 Ultra, Extreme Tessellation, 8xAA, fullscreen, Preset Extreme HD)
> Unigine Valley w/580: 34.2FPS, 1432 Score, 15.7 Min, 63.3 Max
> Unigine Valley w/980: 61.8FPS, 2587 Score, 24.1 Min, 111 Max
> 
> Unigine Heaven (1080P, DX11 Ultra, Extreme Tessellation, 16AF, 8xAA, fullscreen)
> Unigine Heaven w/580: 28.9FPS, 727 Score, 7.2 Min, 62.0 Max
> Unigine Heaven w/980: 64.0FPS, 1612 Score, 21.2 Min, 134.1 Max
> 
> Catzilla (free 576p or whatever preset)
> Catzilla w/580: 9895 overall, GPU+CPU 10100, Physics CPU 146, Fur Test GPU 894, Fluid Test GPU 590, Raymarch Test GPU 404
> Catzilla w/980: 16038 overall, GPU+CPU 16431, Physics CPU 146, Fur Test GPU 2799, Fluid Test GPU 1620, Raymarch Test GPU 1430
> 
> Metro: Last Light (1080P, DX11, Very High Quality, 16xAF, PhysX ON, Tessellation Very High, SSAA On, Motion Blur Low)
> Metro LL w/580: Avg 21.33FPS, Max 38.91, Min 7.61
> Metro LL w/980: Avg 42.67FPS, Max 124.63, Min 11.5
> Thanks! I'm quite pleased with them myself. Plus, the card glows green along the spine, it's quiet as a mouse, and much less unnecessary wattage and heat!


Whatever floats your boat...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3teran*
> 
> It will go further but not that much further without a voltmod. As cool as the card is you still need more power to increase speed. With water and no volt mod your looking at 50mhz TOPS if that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC fix may net more maybe...


Or higher voltage in the BIOS







, my 970 BIOS for example allows voltage tables already inside to go to 1.315v despite maxing out stock at 1.2v allowed by default. I would be absolutely unsurprised if all of these cards can have their volts bumped via BIOS as well as power targets.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Well if NPC or multiplayer lag hits that CPU, that could be severely limiting. But to each his own.. if he's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever floats your boat...


I haven't had any issued playing multiplayer online with this processor so far, but don't worry, I've got an upgrade to a 4790k planned. I just couldn't pass up this card!

I'm definitely happy.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I haven't had any issued playing multiplayer online with this processor so far, but don't worry, I've got an upgrade to a 4790k planned. I just couldn't pass up this card!
> 
> I'm definitely happy.


? You attributed someone else's quote to me that I don't agree with in the slightest







. *Spacin9 said that, not me!*


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I haven't had any issued playing multiplayer online with this processor so far, but don't worry, I've got an upgrade to a 4790k planned. I just couldn't pass up this card!
> 
> I'm definitely happy.


yeah man... you're set.


----------



## Clockster

Well I caved and ordered 3x MSI GTX970's








Hopefully they scale well...


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> ? You attributed someone else's quote to me that I don't agree with in the slightest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Spacin9 said that, not me!*


Haha, he must have quoted you too in that post I was quoting. Oh well, ID10T error.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Haha, he must have quoted you too in that post I was quoting. Oh well, ID10T error.










Haha.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> With that said, any horror stories with MSI's customer service or warranty?


I personally went through 2 MSI 7950's (which I broke) no questions asked they RMA'd both no problems. You don't even have to talk to anyone, its all automatic.

The only downside is you have to pay the shipping to their RMA department.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well I caved and ordered 3x MSI GTX970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they scale well...


Where did you order it?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I personally went through 2 MSI 7950's (which I broke) no questions asked they RMA'd both no problems. You don't even have to talk to anyone, its all automatic.
> 
> The only downside is you have to pay the shipping to their RMA department.


Yeah, I've rma'd a couple of motherboards over the last decade to them, no complaints. It's a standard RMA, so no free cross-shipping or anything but they process reasonably quickly and the replacements I received were perfect always. You likely will never need a warranty service request but they definitely will back you up when you do







.


----------



## zealord

looking at the benchmarks it seems like we desperately need new games to benchmark. Really looking forward to Witcher 3, Grand Theft Auto V, The Division and Ryse son of rome.
Ryse is out next month and whilst probably being a rather bland game it should be a great game to run benchmarks.


----------



## looniam

that is all, carry on.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> looking at the benchmarks it seems like we desperately need new games to benchmark. Really looking forward to Witcher 3, Grand Theft Auto V, The Division and Ryse son of rome.
> Ryse is out next month and whilst probably being a rather bland game it should be a great game to run benchmarks.


Agreed. I can't wait to see benchmarks with the first two games you mentioned. Maxing out The Witcher 3 and GTA V should make for an awesome visual experience.

Also, games based on Unreal Engine 4 using VXGI (Voxel Global Illumination), I can't wait.









And, of course, Half-Life 2: Episode 3 / Half-Life 3 on the revamped Source engine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is all, carry on.


And the fastest to get into these numbers too.

I managed to capture this moment during the peak hours (there was a time with 350 members and 263 guests too):


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Where did you order it?


From a supplier in SA (South Africa)









We pay around $550 per card here...and the GTX980 is around $950 lol


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I haven't had any issued playing multiplayer online with this processor so far, but don't worry, I've got an upgrade to a 4790k planned. I just couldn't pass up this card!
> 
> I'm definitely happy.


maybe its a matter of game u choose.because if you'd try a game like bf 4,skyrim u might not have think the same (or not to clarify,for the benefit of the doubt).and with those games your cpu wont be able to be keep in above the water with them,im afraid.and so with my i7 870 at 2.93hz i had in the the past performed at 35 fps at bf 4 in avg with my current gpu.but as was said before - whatever floats your boat


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I personally went through 2 MSI 7950's (which I broke) no questions asked they RMA'd both no problems. You don't even have to talk to anyone, its all automatic.
> 
> The only downside is you have to pay the shipping to their RMA department.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, I've rma'd a couple of motherboards over the last decade to them, no complaints. It's a standard RMA, so no free cross-shipping or anything but they process reasonably quickly and the replacements I received were perfect always. You likely will never need a warranty service request but they definitely will back you up when you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the insight.

That's good news, I'm fine with paying a little shipping if needed.

How is their policy in terms of using AIO coolers for their GPUs?

A big benefit of going EVGA is that they're usually pretty lenient on this.

Plan is to use a HG10 (assuming they do come out and support the non-ref 970s) on the MSI 970.

I'll be a happy camper if they do


----------



## crazyflow

So you guys think the evga 970 acx sc is not a smart buy? I have had a 780 acx for over a year with no issues. Should I get the msi 970 instead?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyflow*
> 
> So you guys think the evga 970 acx sc is not a smart buy? I have had a 780 acx for over a year with no issues. Should I get the msi 970 instead?


What would be the purpose of that??? Still rocking 60Hz?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> maybe its a matter of game u choose.because if you'd try a game like bf 4,skyrim u might not have think the same (or not to clarify,for the benefit of the doubt).and with those games your cpu wont be able to be keep in above the water with them,im afraid.and so with my i7 870 at 2.93hz i had in the the past performed at 35 fps at bf 4 in avg with my current gpu.but as was said before - whatever floats your boat


Naw, I played the crap out of Skyrim, and I do sessions of BF4 (and the beta of hardline, when it was available) quite often. I've never had any issues with NPC or multiplayer lag. I haven't seen what framerates I get with BF4 yet, but I know Skyrim was quite CPU-bound so I can't imagine a huge boost with the 980. I never had issues keeping 60fps though, even with enough mods to max out my 580's 1.5GB VRAM.

Trust me, I know my CPU is holding back my GPU. I'm still pleased with the gains I got though.


----------



## snoball

These guys on amazon that bought cards just to resell at +$100.








I'll wait for normal stock...


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> That's good news, I'm fine with paying a little shipping if needed.
> 
> How is their policy in terms of using AIO coolers for their GPUs?
> 
> A big benefit of going EVGA is that they're usually pretty lenient on this.
> 
> Plan is to use a HG10 (assuming they do come out and support the non-ref 970s) on the MSI 970.
> 
> I'll be a happy camper if they do


I have both RMAd card at MSI and EVGA. I can say it was a lot easier to RMA products on MSI than EVGA. It was all automated, unlike at EVGA which you need to deal with rep trying to fix your hardware over emails.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> True, but it doesn't rule out that
> 
> 1. They might still send an improved chip to the foundry. After all, unless AMD has something to compete soon, they are in no hurry. Why should they ?
> 
> 2. What if they end up calling it GM300 ? They changed the numbering scheme from the first generation Maxwell. GM107 - GM204.
> 
> After all, big Maxwell may have more improvements. Well, one of them is guaranteed, which is improved double precision rate, and another possible one is DisplayPort 1.3 support. In fact, they could delay the chip to incorporate that. But even if they already have it in, these two improvements alone could warrant calling it GM300 instead of GM200. If they delay the chip to incorporate DP 1.3, then they might rename it to GM210 instead.


GM200 taped out, and we haven't had any indication that it's been scrapped. Seeing how well GM204 scaled, we'll likely see GM200, and then GM210 revision.

I still would like to see Maxwell shrinked, but it'd be even better if we just get Pascal on "16nm" next.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Never seen so much hostility from a GPU launch.. can't figure it out?
> 
> So we have a 980 when clocked high can match an unlocked TI or beats it by 100 or 200 points in Firestrike Extreme as an example from the Owners thread. Many of us have had our cards for a long time and now we have a new king, all hail the king.
> 
> The TI isn't obsolete as so many predicted and pronounced pre-release by any margin. It'd be a foolish man selling their card today to buy for that minor improvement. The 980 also isn't a cheap card, if I sold my card today locally and bought a 980 from Amazon my loss per day in a year would be less than a dollar. ouch? /sarcasm.
> 
> So can we all start holding hands and just drop this nonsense, what we want is working MFAA and not a similar hyped up TXAA or whatever fail we got last time - that's what sounded the most exciting to me, more performance for no lose of anything. The *TI* will come and that's the card we know will dominate.


tbh, other than that little burst out, this has been one of the more chilled launches. Usually there are arguments about any reason to discredit a card.

This time around.

Performance / Watt. Check
Less Heat. Check
Price / Performance. Check
Fastest single GPU. Check
970 is as fast as the 290X, at a much lower price. Check

Your move AMD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I'm a bit bothered that Nvidia is comfortable with releasing a X80 tier card that is barely faster than its predecessor even if it's much more efficient. What is stopping them from releasing a card that is easily 25% faster than the 780TI while consuming 50-75w less? I know I'd have been perfectly happy with that card but with the current state of things, even if the 980TI was released tomorrow, it doesn't look like it's going to be anywhere near 20% faster than a 780TI. I don't know if Nvidia is simply confident that AMD can't come up with competing cards anytime soon or they are in discussion with each other and controlling release dates based on secret agreements. Otherwise, this is a very bold move.


The GM200 chip is coming. the *new X80 Ti* will be at least 35% faster than a 780 Ti.

The 980 is not just more efficient. the die is 38% smaller. it's using 30% less cores, despite all that it manages to be about 10% faster than a 780 Ti. It's all about perspective.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> that is all, carry on.


All in under 48 hours!


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well I caved and ordered 3x MSI GTX970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they scale well...


What happened to your 290X? ( If I'm not mistaken )

Good thing you stayed off Twitter, they may have put a spell on you to remain "Team Red"


----------



## 176355

I'm really having a hard time deciding if I want to pull the trigger on a 980. I think that it's finally time to get rid of my 580, but I'm getting stuck in the "if you're waiting for the next big thing, you'll be waiting forever" line of thinking.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearonicMan*
> 
> I'm really having a hard time deciding if I want to pull the trigger on a 980. I think that it's finally time to get rid of my 580, but I'm getting stuck in the "if you're waiting for the next big thing, you'll be waiting forever" line of thinking.


no, you don't want to do that!

with that motherboard and PSU, you want to get 2 970s!

and you want to do that now.

*NOW!*

*NOW!*


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well I caved and ordered 3x MSI GTX970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they scale well...


Why you take my 3 MSIs? Darn it. OOS


----------



## NateN34

Wow, dem prices............

If I waited 1 year, I could of had two 970s for the price of this 780. That's awesome.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I have both RMAd card at MSI and EVGA. I can say it was a lot easier to RMA products on MSI than EVGA. It was all automated, unlike at EVGA which you need to deal with rep trying to fix your hardware over emails.


Interesting...automated service that actually works? Boy, looks like I have my decision locked in.

Side-note for anyone considering an AIO: A NZXT rep has told me that their Kraken G10 "should be compatible" with the 970. Take that with a grain of salt, but thought I would post that tidbit of info here.

Still waiting for more news on Corsair's version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearonicMan*
> 
> I'm really having a hard time deciding if I want to pull the trigger on a 980. I think that it's finally time to get rid of my 580, but I'm getting stuck in the "if you're waiting for the next big thing, you'll be waiting forever" line of thinking.


I'm with you...got a 550 myself collecting dust.

Depends on your needs, it's hard to resist the "always want the latest and greatest" hype.









Since my system as a whole is getting a bit outdated, I feel this is a good time to do some research and play the waiting game.

Glad I didn't go for the 770/780.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no, you don't want to do that!
> 
> with that motherboard and PSU, you want to get 2 970s!
> 
> and you want to do that now.
> 
> *NOW!*
> 
> *NOW!*


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

ok so the guys that got the evga 970s... did you get the acx2.0? does anybody have the 2.0 yet?


----------



## V3teran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Or higher voltage in the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my 970 BIOS for example allows voltage tables already inside to go to 1.315v despite maxing out stock at 1.2v allowed by default. I would be absolutely unsurprised if all of these cards can have their volts bumped via BIOS as well as power targets.


Im intrigued!
How do you know this, have you been using a similar tool to KBT?


----------



## 176355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Interesting...automated service that actually works? Boy, looks like I have my decision locked in.
> 
> Side-note for anyone considering an AIO: A NZXT rep has told me that their Kraken G10 "should be compatible" with the 970. Take that with a grain of salt, but thought I would post that tidbit of info here.
> 
> Still waiting for more news on Corsair's version.
> I'm with you...got a 550 myself collecting dust.
> 
> Depends on your needs, it's hard to resist the "always want the latest and greatest" hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my system as a whole is getting a bit outdated, I feel this is a good time to do some research and play the waiting game.
> 
> Glad I didn't go for the 770/780.


I don't think I have the bankroll for two 970s. I've really been looking for a single card solution that doesn't bankrupt me.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> I don't feel too bad now, mine's close enough @ 1228Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get pooped on guys, get pooped on.. <3


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*


Are those temperatures real?









I think what impresses me more is the power efficiency and thermals we get from Maxwell.

Does anyone have any valley benchmarks running a single 770 at 1440p?


----------



## Daious

Good thing I bought my new 780ti for 450 dollars and my second used one for like 380.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> Good thing I bought my new 780ti for 450 dollars and my second used one for like 380.


Them prices so insane I don't want to believe them.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*


According to the screen shot its not even utilizing the second card!!???


----------



## Daious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Them prices so insane I don't want to believe them.


Rakuten is the worst company to deal (use paypal if you ever buy from them) but they typically honor their price mistakes.

I couldn't get them to honor the i7 4930k for 130 dollars though. They sent me 15 dollar gift card







.

I got my used 780ti from them. They said it included everything. It didn't come with wires. I told them to send me wires because it stated it included the accessories. Since they didn't have the wires, they decided to refund me 60-75 dollars (I can't remember). The kicker is that my psu is modular and already came with the cables needed. I only complained because they said it was included. I had no idea they would offer to refund me so much.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I wonder what would happen if Nvidia bought our 290s/290xs for 200-300/350-400$ or a trade for 970/980 program, I'm pretty sure they'd completely demolish AMD, though I have no idea what the heck they'd do with a bunch of cards that aren't even theirs, there'd probably be a lawsuit to be had somewhere in that. (yes I'm aware the whole idea is silly, just seemed like something that would be interesting just to see what happened)

For me it's going to be more worth it to stick with the 290 as I can't even sell it for half of what I bought it for now, meaning I'll also be able to xfire easily, but Nvidia's resolution upscaling/better antialiasing would make me drool and not consider leaving Nvidia for a while. For any 290/290x owner with a power bill to pay though this is an incredibly tempting deal, and I personally probably would have made the switch.


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> On an unrelated note this should now be the most replied to (biggest) news thread on OCN.


Isn't that somewhat of a function of when you closed the rumors threads and directed them here?

Had this thread started when the actual announcement was made instead of 12+ hours earlier, it might not be.


----------



## cal003

Omg that power usage! Wish the 980 was an inch shorter so I could stuff it in my case







would be a nice upgrade for my itx build.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the RMA is fairly standard in my experience. gets desired results every time. nothing special or anything, but solid. as for the card's height:


Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> What happened to your 290X? ( If I'm not mistaken )
> 
> Good thing you stayed off Twitter, they may have put a spell on you to remain "Team Red"


----------



## Radd

Guys, can anyone help me? Does anyone have reliable information with regards to when the 980M and 970M will be coming out/when laptops equiped with them will be available for purchase? Thanks!


----------



## TLM-610

What is wrong with this thread???? I can't seem to leave even with a made up mind about the MSI GTX 970.. somebody fix this!!


----------



## FlyingSolo

@GoldenTiger how hot does the top card get with sli. Also want to know how a single card and sli does in 4k.


----------



## traxtech

I think someone would patent a GPU rehab. You would make millions ;(


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Just a heads up but the acx 2.0 cooler lights up at the end of it. Just talked to a rep.


----------



## CherryWiggins

What kind of driver optimization support did the 6xx series have? I'd like to know to get an' idea of how much more gains I'll be getting out of my 970 in the next 2 years?


----------



## Razzaa

290 to a 970 is a total side grade with the 290 owning in Valley/firestrike. My experience so far.


----------



## Serandur

Exactly how prevalent are SLI issues? Not gonna hide my disappointment, I wanted a significantly faster single GPU solution than my 780 GHz for 1440p/60 FPS and TW3 and these GPUs are certainly not them; the only consolation is the low power draw/heat for SLI convenience, but I've always avoided SLI because of lack of consistency. I should just wait until TW3 is actually releasing, right?


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOPOKE*
> 
> According to the screen shot its not even utilizing the second card!!???


i was only running 1 card benchmark


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearonicMan*
> 
> I don't think I have the bankroll for two 970s. I've really been looking for a single card solution that doesn't bankrupt me.


though it might have been obvious, i was totally teasing btw. but i did leave out having a 1440 monitor @96mhz . . .

you sure selling that 580 for ~$100 would make up the 970SLI/980 price difference????
(or was that already factored in?)

but on a side note:
coming from a 570, OC to 580 performance, to a 780 a few months ago: you are going to be so stoked no matter which.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> 290 to a 970 is a total side grade with the 290 owning in Valley/firestrike. My experience so far.


So wrong. Nvidia destroys amd in valley. 290x cards were getting beat by 780 non ti cards.


----------



## Gir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> 290 to a 970 is a total side grade with the 290 owning in Valley/firestrike. My experience so far.


I changed the 290 DD in my HTPC/console port gaming PC to a 970 because of the huge power and heat reduction. And the 970 is an undeniable beast at 1080p.


----------



## routek

In the UK we have plenty of 970s from £257-70. Which is about right when you convert $329 and add 20%, conversion is £202 then + tax is £243 so very close, could be some extra shipping

All the EVGA, MSI, PALIT, PNY, ZOTAC 970s tally well with the US market prices, nothing unusual. MSI gaming is around £275 UK and around $350 US, bit of a premium on both, cool beans.

Then we get to the ASUS strix, $339, decent price, $10 premium. UK price is £300 and is treated like some elite option lol. It should be around £260-270. Come on Asus.


----------



## zealord

is there any review of this card (Zotac 970):



*This is not the Zotac OMEGA or EXTREME, but seemingly the normal named Zotac 970*

I can't find any reviews of that exact card


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone know the height of the MSI 970. Trying to see if it will fit in my Parvum S2 case. Also how are MSI for RMA and stuff.


I had to use MSi rma 3 times this year for the same product. The first time around it took about 3 weeks. Then the next 2 times I had to send my vga card back to them I also submitted my previous rma # to them and turn around time was about 10 days.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> What happened to your 290X? ( If I'm not mistaken )
> 
> Good thing you stayed off Twitter, they may have put a spell on you to remain "Team Red"


Oh man, AMD got







up with the GTX970.

I'm still in shock from the announcement and the reviews, it's an insanely dangerous card, it's not even funny, I've seen the MSI Gaming and the G1 Gaming wiping the floor with Nvidia's own cards, never-mind AMD's.
It's an absolute war-zone, good lord.


----------



## $ilent

Got a MSI GTX 970 Gaming on the way...cant wait to overclock it! Two of those should power my 1440p nicely given the 4GB VRAM


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I had to use MSi rma 3 times this year for the same product. The first time around it took about 3 weeks. Then the next 2 times I had to send my vga card back to them I also submitted my previous rma # to them and turn around time was about 10 days.


Thanks for letting me know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Got a MSI GTX 970 Gaming on the way...cant wait to overclock it! Two of those should power my 1440p nicely given the 4GB VRAM


Where did you find one in UK


----------



## TLM-610

Anything on Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 O.C., its vrms and heatsink quality build and power phases? Reason I ask is its 12.9cm vs MSI's 14cm height


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Got a MSI GTX 970 Gaming on the way...cant wait to overclock it! Two of those should power my 1440p nicely given the 4GB VRAM


Awesome!

Does anyone know what the average overclock is for the GTX 970s? I've seen reviewers pushing 1300MHz+


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Does anyone know what the average overclock is for the GTX 970s? I've seen reviewers pushing 1300MHz+


some come stock clocked at 1367mhz


----------



## Radd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radd*
> 
> Guys, can anyone help me? Does anyone have reliable information with regards to when the 980M and 970M will be coming out/when laptops equiped with them will be available for purchase? Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> some come stock clocked at 1367mhz


That's insane....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know
> Where did you find one in UK


Scan had it in stock this morning but its OoS now. OCUK say they expect more on monday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Does anyone know what the average overclock is for the GTX 970s? I've seen reviewers pushing 1300MHz+


Forget 1300mhz, how does 1600mhz core clock grab you?





And the memory was clocked to 8400mhz.


----------



## Descadent

780 ti classy vs 980 sc @ 1440 144hz gsync. 4x aa is on for this test

780ti getting returned... i need the dp's and it's $150 i'll be getting back










780ti










980 sc


----------



## Eriksrocks

Did you try overclocking the 980? The minimums are the most interesting result there...


----------



## 176355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> though it might have been obvious, i was totally teasing btw. but i did leave out having a 1440 monitor @96mhz . . .
> 
> you sure selling that 580 for ~$100 would make up the 970SLI/980 price difference????
> (or was that already factored in?)
> 
> but on a side note:
> coming from a 570, OC to 580 performance, to a 780 a few months ago: you are going to be so stoked no matter which.


haha yea, my bad. 1440p has been pretty great considering I'm rocking a 580, I made up my mind to get a 980 but by the time I went to order it newegg was out. It's what I get for being on the fence for so long I suppose. I'm pretty stoked to have new cards in general that aren't running like $700+ for solid performance.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> 290 to a 970 is a total side grade with the 290 owning in Valley/firestrike. My experience so far.


true. the only reasons I can see to go from a 290 to a 970 are for a smaller card or if you have lower than 850 watt power supply and don't want to be limited to one card.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriksrocks*
> 
> Did you try overclocking the 980? The minimums are the most interesting result there...


no overclocking on either


----------



## $ilent

Not sure about other countries, but for the price of a gtx 970 here two of them in SLI must tbe the king price/performance ratio.

WHats everyone else think?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> 290 to a 970 is a total side grade with the 290 owning in Valley/firestrike. My experience so far.


970 can keep up with and even beat a 290X in games, I think thats why most people buy GPU's anyway right? to play games?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure about other countries, but for the price of a gtx 970 here two of them in SLI must tbe the king price/performance ratio.
> 
> WHats everyone else think?


One 970 dominates the price/performance ratio. Two just makes it better!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Scan had it in stock this morning but its OoS now. OCUK say they expect more on monday.
> 
> Forget 1300mhz, how does 1600mhz core clock grab you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the memory was clocked to 8400mhz.


Mother of god!


I just checked the OCUK GTX 970 OWNERS THREAD.
I'm seeing 1450MHz+ like it's nothing.....

I'm speechless....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> 
> They all clock great, I achieved:-
> MSI @ 1600MHz
> Galax OC @ 1680MHz
> Gigabyte @ 1680MHz
> 
> All with +87mv and fans 100% which was still quiet.




















Hoping I get a card for next week.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure about other countries, but for the price of a gtx 970 here two of them in SLI must tbe the king price/performance ratio.
> 
> WHats everyone else think?


Thanks. I seen it on scan in the morning but said to my self i'll keep my 780 but now i want two of these. Going to get only one first tho. The price for two 970 is great. First time in UK we get something like this in price


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn TopicClocker now i cant sleep at night till i have this card. I knew i should have bought them when i seen it on scan. Was hoping for a reference one but i'll take the msi


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just for reference a 290 @ 1300MHz cores the same as 970 @ 1600MHz in 3DMark.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just for reference a 290 @ 1300MHz cores the same as 970 @ 1600MHz in 3DMark.


less than 40% of 290's clock that high, virtually none can on air. a system with a 290 at 1300mhz a 290 consumes power close to a triple gtx970 SLI setup. we get that the big gpus of last year are faster clock for clock, but sadly that is one advantage among nearly a dozen disadvantages and the clocks and raw performance simply can't keep up in the end.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just for reference a 290 @ 1300MHz cores the same as 970 @ 1600MHz in 3DMark.


While costing just as much and generally more *$100+ more* for the card itself (and much more for a watercooling setup to make it able to be run), and being a golden sample with huge voltage raises and no power limiter. Whereas 970 oc's of 1500+ are commonplace already on aircooling that comes out of the box, with immature drivers and power-limited BIOS (no tool is able to flash them publicly yet to fix that), both of which will be fixed soon enough.










'Nuff said. The gap changes at 4K as per the roundup picture I made before of those numbers but the whole layout remains the same, and those 970's in these comparisons are at around 1300 boost (non-oc'd). *R9 290 and 290X are completely irrelevant to the market at this point in time. Literally and completely, and that's if you're only considering raw performance with price be damned in that comparison (let alone heat output, power draw, noise, upcoming features like MFAA which will widen the gap, PhysX, core temperature, amongst other factors)*.

Also, 3dmark is not a game, last I checked







. Although it is a cool real-time movie!

EDIT: Whoops, I'm wrong! It's actually $100+ more for an R9 290 that even has a small chance of reaching those clocks under water:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202080 (Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC model $420 at newegg) and you'd have to get lucky at even further expense with a high water oc and huge voltage boosts.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> less than 40% of 290's clock that high, virtually none can on air. a system with a 290 at 1300mhz a 290 consumes power close to a triple gtx970 SLI setup. we get that the big gpus of last year are faster clock for clock, but sadly that is one advantage among nearly a dozen disadvantages and the clocks and raw performance simply can't keep up in the end.


Lol i have even better

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2295600

But we talk for benching. For gaming this is not possible.And a 970 is a really good gaming card


----------



## FlyingSolo

So what does everyone think going from a 780 to 970.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure about other countries, but for the price of a gtx 970 here two of them in SLI must tbe the king price/performance ratio.
> 
> WHats everyone else think?


2 970s cannot be beat in the bang for the buck. Here its a hundred more bucks(20%) over the cost of 1 980.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/20.html


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> So what does everyone think going from a 780 to 970.


If you can do it reasonably cost-wise (at your discretion), it's a no-brainer of a giant gain.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Lol i have even better
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2295600
> 
> But we talk for benching. For gaming this is not possible.And a 970 is a really good gaming card


every time I see your scores on the same cards I have I get just the tiniest bit mad. hehe.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> So what does everyone think going from a 780 to 970.


side grade to some extent. do so if you have a terrible overclocking 780, want a smaller card, want lower heat and power consumption, or if you need more vram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If you can do it reasonably cost-wise (at your discretion), it's a no-brainer of a giant gain.


you think it's really worth the effort?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Golden, did your evga 970s come with acx2.0?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If you can do it reasonably cost-wise (at your discretion), it's a no-brainer of a giant gain.


Cost wise am making a loss on my 780 but had that for nearly a year. Every time i say to my self am going to keep it longer then 1 year but that never happens lol. Thanks will be getting one when i can find one


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Cost wise am making a loss on my 780 but had that for nearly a year. Every time i say to my self am gonna keep it longer then 1 year but that never happens lol. Thanks will be getting one when i can find one


Wait for gm200. The performance is nearly the same and i doubt that you care that much about power consumption


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> So what does everyone think going from a 780 to 970.


Let's just say I wouldn't necessarily call it an "upgrade" in terms of raw gaming performance. So don't expect any boost or significant fps improvements.

I would only switch if heat or power efficiency was a major concern to you and/or plans for future SLI.

Since I care about temperatures and prefer a more silent gaming experience so me personally, I would.

However, who knows when the new variants of the 970 will come (Classifieds/Ti).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Golden, did your evga 970s come with acx2.0?


ACX 1.0, which was not stated on the product page at the time of order







, it wasn't even known they were making non-ACX 2.0 cards. As I've said they are being sent back to amazon in light of all of the design flaws + cheaper components + poor heatsink contact by design, and I have two MSI 970 Gaming cards ordered at this point









To top it all off I'm going to be paying $100+ less after tax and coupons (got my newegg order adjusted to a better coupon now after a quick livechat session) for the pair ($645 + 10 shipping at newegg for the pair of GTX 970 Gamings vs. $750 + 8 shipping with prime after tax & higher item price (they hadn't refunded the tax difference after having them adjust from the preorder placeholder it turns out haha even)).


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Wait for gm200. The performance is nearly the same and i doubt that you care that much about power consumption


Lol true don't care much for power consumption but its good to have. Got my card on bay. I want to wait for the gm 200 but not sure how long i can wait and when it will come out. Once gm 200 comes out might sell one 970 and get a gm200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Let's just say I wouldn't necessarily call it an "upgrade" in terms of raw gaming performance. So don't expect any boost or significant fps improvements.
> 
> I would only switch if heat or power efficiency was a major concern to you and/or plans for future SLI.
> 
> Since I care about temperatures and prefer a more silent gaming experience so me personally, I would.
> 
> However, who knows when the new variants of the 970 will come (Classifieds/Ti).


Yeah going to sli this time around and keep the card for longer if i don't get tempted by the next card out.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Can I see pick of it. The card


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If you can do it reasonably cost-wise (at your discretion), it's a no-brainer of a giant gain.


Really? the benches I have seen of a GTX 780 at 1241mhz core show it keeping up with a 970 that is boosting to 1500 on the core.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> ACX 1.0, which was not stated on the product page at the time of order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it wasn't even known they were making non-ACX 2.0 cards. As I've said they are being sent back to amazon in light of all of the design flaws + cheaper components + poor heatsink contact by design, and I have two MSI 970 Gaming cards ordered at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To top it all off I'm going to be paying $100+ less after tax and coupons (got my newegg order adjusted to a better coupon now after a quick livechat session) for the pair ($645 + 10 shipping at newegg for the pair of GTX 970 Gamings vs. $750 + 8 shipping with prime after tax & higher item price (they hadn't refunded the tax difference after having them adjust from the preorder placeholder it turns out haha even)).


What coupon did you originally use? And was the $10 shipping two day shipping?


----------



## vallonen

I wanted a GTX 980 but it isn't much of an upgrade for me and since I don't want to go with SLI I decided to go with an R9 295X2 from MSI + a Razor R9 295X2 for my new X99 build. This should give me the framerates I need for my 1920x1080 144hz monitor.

Perhaps I've made a mistake, perhaps I should have waited until Christmas, but I've been working on this build for quite some time now and I didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Let's just say I wouldn't necessarily call it an "upgrade" in terms of raw gaming performance. So don't expect any boost or significant fps improvements.
> 
> I would only switch if heat or power efficiency was a major concern to you and/or plans for future SLI.
> 
> Since I care about temperatures and prefer a more silent gaming experience so me personally, I would.
> 
> However, who knows when the new variants of the 970 will come (Classifieds/Ti).




Opinion's pretty irrelevant here compared to actual facts







. Here are out of the box 1280mhz or so GTX 970's vs. other cards at 1080p (above) and 4k (below).



Now factor in that the 970 overclocks a monstrously amount better without even having skyn3t bios mods flashable yet... and that I've yet to hear of a 970 other than the evga ones with their low ~1.2v volt BIOS limit (other cards can go to 1.26-1.28v on stock BIOSes) unable to hit 1480-1500mhz+ and it's a no-brainer as I said







. Even the evga I have is able to reach 1460mhz core with just 1.20v and 8160mhz mem at 24/7 stable (played around 8 hours of games so far on it at those speeds). The 780 (non-Ti) to 970 upgrade is a huge gain. For a baseiine it's safe to use those 290X numbers and take off ~10% for an OC'd 780 number.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Really? the benches I have seen of a GTX 780 at 1241mhz core show it keeping up with a 970 that is boosting to 1500 on the core.


Where did you see that


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Where did you see that


Considering it takes a 780 Ti @ 1250-1300mhz to do that to a 980 (which is huge OC territory for a 780 Ti and virtually always on water or a classified to boot)... I call what the kids call, "shens", on that.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion's pretty irrelevant here compared to actual facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here are out of the box 1280mhz or so GTX 970's vs. other cards at 1080p (above) and 4k (below).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now factor in that the 970 overclocks a monstrously amount better without even having skyn3t bios mods flashable yet... and that I've yet to hear of a 970 other than the evga ones with their low ~1.2v volt BIOS limit (other cards can go to 1.26-1.28v on stock BIOSes) unable to hit 1480-1500mhz+ and it's a no-brainer as I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even the evga I have is able to reach 1460mhz core with just 1.20v and 8160mhz mem at 24/7 stable (played around 8 hours of games so far on it at those speeds). The 780 to 970 upgrade is a huge gain.


Glad to see someone call me out.

I've read that review and yes there are gains, but to me personally they are not significant enough to justify having to first sell a 780 then buying another card.

I just feel you can wait a little longer with an already hefty card...latest and greatest is nice, but it's never going to end


----------



## szeged

anyone who thinks a 780 or 780ti can keep up with a 980 is really only trying to justify their card. 980 blows the 780ti out of the water and the results we have seen so far are just on air. sorry to break it to you but your expensive card didnt remain king for long.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Considering it takes a 780 Ti @ 1250-1300mhz to do that to a 980 (which is huge OC territory for a 780 Ti and virtually always on water or a classified to boot)... I call what the kids call, "shens", on that.


Man i so want this card now. Just refreshing like a mad man lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Where did you see that
> 
> 
> 
> Considering it takes a 780 Ti @ 1250-1300mhz to do that to a 980 (which is huge OC territory for a 780 Ti and virtually always on water or a classified to boot)... I call what the kids call, "shens", on that.
Click to expand...

but he isn't replying to a 980s performance but a *970*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Really? the benches I have seen of a GTX 780 at 1241mhz core show it *keeping up with a 970* that is boosting to 1500 on the core.


you need to settle down and/or get some sleep.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Glad to see someone call me out.
> 
> I've read that review and yes there are gains, but to me personally they are not significant enough to justify having to first sell a 780 then buying another card.
> 
> I just feel you can wait a little longer with an already hefty card...latest and greatest is nice, but it's never going to end


Sold my GTX 780 for $400 about a month and a half ago







. Bought two 970's (each a good margin faster) for $322.50 each shipped. Gained huge benefits in noise, cooling, heat output, and power draw, with more to come via MFAA and over time general driver improvements, let alone a skyn3t BIOS. Completely worth it and the gains are subjectively quite significant, and objectively very much so. Not "calling you out" I am just correcting with facts














.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but he isn't replying to a 980s performance but a *970*.
> you need to settle down and/or get some sleep.


Reading is fundamental....







. 980 is to 780 Ti as 970 is to 780 (non-Ti), except the 970 pulls away even further...







. That was the relation I was making there, if you took the time to read the post to get the point.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Where did you see that


Guru3d.com, I found a review of a clocked GTX 780 at 1241mhz and compared it side by side to what they got with a 970 at 1500mhz core and from what I saw the two were neck and neck give or take 1 frame rate from either side.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Guru3d.com, I found a review of a clocked GTX 780 at 1241mhz and compared it side by side to what they got with a 970 at 1500mhz core and from what I saw the two were neck and neck give or take 1 frame rate from either side.


You generally can't compare scores across reviews like that accurately even on the same site unless they specifically talk about keeping the testbeds the same to make them so...







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone who thinks a 780 or 780ti can keep up with a 980 is really only trying to justify their card. 980 blows the 780ti out of the water and the results we have seen so far are just on air. sorry to break it to you but your expensive card didnt remain king for long.


I wasnt talking about a 980 and im not even certain a 780 can really keep up with a 970 but I did find a review with the 780 at 1241mhz keep pace with a 1500mhz clocked 970 in a couple of games.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You generally can't compare scores across reviews like that accurately even on the same site unless they specifically talk about keeping the testbeds the same to make them so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes understood and also mature drivers against launch drivers.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion's pretty irrelevant here compared to actual facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here are out of the box 1280mhz or so GTX 970's vs. other cards at 1080p (above) and 4k (below).
> 
> 
> 
> Now factor in that the 970 overclocks a monstrously amount better without even having skyn3t bios mods flashable yet... and that I've yet to hear of a 970 other than the evga ones with their low ~1.2v volt BIOS limit (other cards can go to 1.26-1.28v on stock BIOSes) unable to hit 1480-1500mhz+ and it's a no-brainer as I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even the evga I have is able to reach 1460mhz core with just 1.20v and 8160mhz mem at 24/7 stable (played around 8 hours of games so far on it at those speeds). *The 780 (non-Ti) to 970 upgrade is a huge gain. For a baseiine it's safe to use those 290X numbers and take off ~10% for an OC'd 780 number.*


Lol... it is not a huge gain unless he has a really poor clocking 780. Bad advice is bad.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but he isn't replying to a 980s performance but a *970*.
> you need to settle down and/or get some sleep.


I dont need to do anything actually, im only reporting what I saw at guru3d.com


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but he isn't replying to a 980s performance but a *970*.
> you need to settle down and/or get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading is fundamental....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 980 is to 780 Ti as 970 is to 780 (non-Ti), except the 970 pulls away even further...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was the relation I was making there, if you took the time to read the post to get the point.
Click to expand...

yes reading is fundamental. and so is moving the goal posts.









back to the original point a 780 OC to 1250 which i can do on air, btw, is ~= to a 970 _that STILL has no modded bios insigh_t - if it can be done; a point you conveniently have omitted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but he isn't replying to a 980s performance but a *970*.
> you need to settle down and/or get some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to do anything actually, im only reporting what I saw at guru3d.com
Click to expand...

i wasn't repling to ya zip. love ya man.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Sold my GTX 780 for $400 about a month and a half ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bought two 970's (each a good margin faster) for $322.50 each shipped. Gained huge benefits in noise, cooling, heat output, and power draw, with more to come via MFAA and over time general driver improvements, let alone a skyn3t BIOS. Completely worth it and the gains are subjectively quite significant, and objectively very much so. Not "calling you out" I am just correcting with facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Smart move, if I had one I would've done that as well.

Can you get $400 for a 780 now though? I'm curious.

Haven't checked ebay or anything, but I assume people will gravitate towards the 970.

Only those wanting to SLI their 780s would be the ones bidding.


----------



## Gir

Has anyone posted up reviews at 4k of 970 sli vs 290x crossfire/295x?

Thanks!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Smart move, if I had one I would've done that as well.
> 
> Can you get $400 for a 780 now though? I'm curious.
> 
> Haven't checked ebay or anything, but I assume people will gravitate towards the 970.
> 
> Only those wanting to SLI their 780s would be the ones bidding.


No way your going to get $400 for a 780. Well that's what i have seen. Plus the longer you keep it the value will go more down. Once the gm 200 comes out it wont even sell lol


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Smart move, if I had one I would've done that as well.
> 
> Can you get $400 for a 780 now though? I'm curious.
> 
> Haven't checked ebay or anything, but I assume people will gravitate towards the 970.
> 
> Only those wanting to SLI their 780s would be the ones bidding.


No, i couldnt even get a bite on mine for 300.00 although i just left it there for a day but still........... lots of people saw it.

EDIT-NVM just sold it for $350.00


----------



## Zipperly

Oh smack just sold it for $350.00! I had reposted it thinking if i could get $350.00 for it I would sell it and I did it! LOL I just literally checked Ebay! SLI 670's here I come....!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Oh smack just sold it for $350.00! I had reposted it thinking if i could get $350.00 for it I would sell it and I did it! LOL I just literally checked Ebay! SLI 670's here I come....!


Good job man. I have my one up for the same price. Hope it sells. Or else its going in to my HTPC


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Good job man. I have my one up for the same price. Hope it sells. Or its going in to my HTPC


I hope I dont hate SLI this time......... wonder if I should just go 980 but I want a non ref card.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Clock for clock the 780ti is faster. However the 970/980 can overclock like mad and pass that clock for clock advantage. Why don't we really do a equal clock speed run and see what happens. And oc3d numbers the 780ti > 980.


----------



## Humafold

I was wondering why it seems as though people aren't picking up the Gigabyte or Zotac cards. I just grabbed the Gigabyte version. Is it due to bad customer service or so a lot of people want EVGA step up for non ref? The power phases are standard on the ref boards right?


----------



## Zipperly

Good grief all the good 970's on the Egg are out of stock...


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Oh smack just sold it for $350.00! I had reposted it thinking if i could get $350.00 for it I would sell it and I did it! LOL I just literally checked Ebay! SLI 670's here I come....!


Wow, really? I must list my 780 ASAP. How much in fees did ebay/paypal charge off at that $350 and what price did you list it for? Auction?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Oh smack just sold it for $350.00! I had reposted it thinking if i could get $350.00 for it I would sell it and I did it! LOL I just literally checked Ebay! SLI 670's here I come....!












Haha I love OCN. Stuff like this happens.

The assumption I had was it's a tough sell esp. on ebay.

The market is saturated with people trying to abandon ship.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Oh smack just sold it for $350.00! I had reposted it thinking if i could get $350.00 for it I would sell it and I did it! LOL I just literally checked Ebay! SLI *670's* here I come....!


I sure hope you meant 970s.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

why people keep mentioning clock to clock? don't forget that GM204 has 800 less CUDA cores than GK110.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Oh smack just sold it for $350.00! I had reposted it thinking if i could get $350.00 for it I would sell it and I did it! LOL I just literally checked Ebay! SLI 670's here I come....!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Good job man. I have my one up for the same price. Hope it sells. Or else its going in to my HTPC


I've seen EVGA 770's going for $250 on ebay without the backplate, so I was tempted to put mine up with the backplate and get $260-$270 range then makes the 970 be peanuts to upgrade. I just need to figure out which card to get.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I've seen EVGA 770's going for $250 on ebay without the backplate, so I was tempted to put mine up with the backplate and get $260-$270 range then makes the 970 be peanuts to upgrade. I just need to figure out which card to get.


Go for the msi one. I will be getting that one. Normally i only buy evga


----------



## Humafold

I just got $225 for my 760 a few weeks ago. Original packaging.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Clock for clock the 780ti is faster. However the 970/980 can overclock like mad and pass that clock for clock advantage. Why don't we really do a equal clock speed run and see what happens. And oc3d numbers the 780ti > 980.


The 980 at 1.6GHz+ should still have a ~10%+ advantage over the 780 Ti at 1.3GHz.

Honestly, both defensive Kepler owners and Maxwell evangelists are ridiculous.

Kepler is now irrelevant.

But at the same time, in performance terms GM204 is not groundbreaking -- not as much as Kepler was against Fermi (since Maxwell couldn't get 20nm), let alone the game-changer G80 was.

It is groundbreaking in only two dimensions: performance/watt and performance/price (for the 970). GM200 will be break new ground for actual performance.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Wow, really? I must list my 780 ASAP. How much in fees did ebay/paypal charge off at that $350 and what price did you list it for? Auction?


I did buy it now of 350.00 but have not checked the ebay fee's, i dont care anyway since those fee's come out of the my mine and my wifes joint account.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I know people have been saying 256-Bit bus and all and i know its ~ 30% better but just think about it. These cards clocked @ 1.6GHz could easily use 384-Bit bus.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> I sure hope you meant 970s.


LOL yes 970's, I keep doing that!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> why people keep mentioning clock to clock? don't forget that GM204 has 800 less CUDA cores than GK110.


And dont forget its different architecture.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I did buy it now of 350.00 but have not checked the ebay fee's, i dont care anyway since those fee's come out of the my mine and my wifes joint account.


'

I have my 780 classies up for 340$ each









on ocn that is. i dislike ebay fees


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes reading is fundamental. and so is moving the goal posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to the original point a 780 OC to 1250 which i can do on air, btw, is ~= to a 970 _that STILL has no modded bios insigh_t - if it can be done; a point you conveniently have omitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasn't repling to ya zip. love ya man.


No goal post moving involved. Take those 290X OC numbers and lop off 10% and you have a 780 oc'd set of results, basically. So yes, a 780 OC is significantly slower than a stock GTX 970 if you want to move the goalposts yourself, however. I assumed when saying "780 vs 970" we were talking a fair comparison, which would be stock to stock or oc to oc, not 780 oc vs. 970 stock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No goal post moving involved. Take those 290X OC numbers and lop off 10% and you have a 780 oc'd set of results, basically. So yes, a 780 OC is significantly slower than a stock GTX 970 if you want to move the goalposts yourself, however. I assumed when saying "780 vs 970" we were talking a fair comparison, which would be stock to stock or oc to oc, not 780 oc vs. 970 stock.


You know what the OC on that 290X is? 1050MHz lol. Memory at stock. GTX780 OC is way faster than that.


----------



## Zipperly

Is this one any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-500-362-_-Product


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You know what the OC on that 290X is? 1050MHz lol. Memory at stock. GTX780 OC is way faster than that.


If you insist







. 1050mhz on a 290X custom card is a pretty high one for air cooling and beats the bulk of 780 OC's.

For a more direct comparison with no thinking involved, though, here's a 780 vs. the 970 both clocked as they are out of the box:



Every set of results looks like that... even a giant watercooled OC on a 780 at additional expense won't bring it in line with an air-cooled oc'd 970 by a longshot. If you have a good set of OC'd 970 vs. OC'd 780 tests on air, please do put some actual proof forward to your claims... I'm doing just that myself already as best I can find data for.

You want to keep writing "lol" or actually support your claims too?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No goal post moving involved. Take those 290X OC numbers and lop off 10% and you have a 780 oc'd set of results, basically. So yes, a 780 OC is significantly slower than a stock GTX 970 if you want to move the goalposts yourself, however. I assumed when saying "780 vs 970" we were talking a fair comparison, which would be stock to stock or oc to oc, not 780 oc vs. 970 stock.


you're a gem i tell ya; a freaking diamond in the rough.

why am i going to use a 290X OC for anything when i am looking at a 780 in my case?

but if you want to extract data from irrelevant hardware to substantiate your *point* . . well, have at it and good luck with that.


----------



## routek

no signs of the 256bit bus getting in the way from what I've seen


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routek*
> 
> no signs of the 256bit bus getting in the way from what I've seen


It's hard to tell if 256 bit bus people are going along with an inside joke or if they're really that stupid.


----------



## yesitsmario

Any benches for 980 SLI vs 295X/290X CF @ 4k?


----------



## machinehead

All of my friends thought I stayed up til 3 am to order an Iphone


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're a gem i tell ya; a freaking diamond in the rough.
> 
> why am i going to use a 290X OC for anything when i am looking at a 780 in my case?
> 
> but if you want to extract data from irrelevant hardware to substantiate your *point* . . well, have at it and good luck with that.


Haha. I think in general is a bad advice to change from a gk110 to a gm204. Sidegrade mostly


----------



## $ilent

I dont think im being unreasonable in saying that I expect some ofthese MSi and Galax/GIgabyte 970s to hit upwards of 2000mhz core clock once we have a good number in overclockers hands and we have custom bios' made available.

Am I insane ocn?

Also to people pondering wether or not to trade a 780 for 970 or 780ti for 980...think of it this way. You will get a god chunk of that money from selling your current setup and its new tech to play with. Heck I traded my 3770k in for a 4790K, was it a good move? I probably gained 10% performance increase, but I enjoyed playing with something new. The fact that the 970s are so cheap only eases the decision.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont think im being unreasonable in saying that I expect some ofthese MSi and Galax/GIgabyte 970s to hit upwards of 2000mhz core clock once we have a good number in overclockers hands and we have custom bios' made available.
> 
> Am I insance ocn?


Not at all. Seeing as how Kingpin already clocked a 900 series (not sure if it was 970 or 980) at over 2GHz, I'm sure it's feasible.


----------



## Descadent

amazon refunded me $113 on my 980 because they just threw it in a box to big for it and the 980's box got all crushed.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> is there any review of this card (Zotac 970):
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not the Zotac OMEGA or EXTREME, but seemingly the normal named Zotac 970*
> 
> I can't find any reviews of that exact card


http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/ <- Zotac GTX970 numbers included. Honestly it looks like a very generic card, but good enough for me.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're a gem i tell ya; a freaking diamond in the rough.
> 
> why am i going to use a 290X OC for anything when i am looking at a 780 in my case?
> 
> but if you want to extract data from irrelevant hardware to substantiate your *point* . . well, have at it and good luck with that.


Cool story. You want a more direct comparison? *You were trying to discuss the speed of a 780 oc'd* (which a 290X OC is faster... logically you can take a 290X OC and know the 780 oc is slower from other already-established data therefore and use a lower number to compare) *and compare it to a 970 stock*. Not fair in the slightest but I was taking your goalpost moving sarcastic trolling in stride and trying to meet your ludicrous criteria anyway. That is why I was using rough comparisons, not because I wanted to but because *you* insisted on it.

*Here's a direct comparison* since you now acknowledge how ridiculous your demands were:



Whole review from hexus looks like that. If you don't think 18-20%+ speed out of the box (and it'll grow oc-to-oc due to Maxwell 2.0's huge overclockability) in addition to a much lower price, lower power draw and heat output, better cooling and noise levels, MFAA and other features is a worthy upgrade for $FREE after selling a GTX 780... I have a bridge to sell you in Brooklyn for the low low price of $5 million. Trust me, you'll make a ton off it!


----------



## $ilent

Aslo just wanna say contrary to what I said before, I know I was right in saying that the 980 would be really expensive (£450/$735 *sigh*)....but I was genuinely suprised seeing the price of the gtx 970s.

Nvidia hit the nail on the head with that one, no wonder the 970s are flying off the shelves.

Its about dam time NV gave us a break.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Go for the msi one. I will be getting that one. Normally i only buy evga


I'm leaning towards MSI, my only concern is the height of the damn cooler on this one is 5.55" vs. the one on my 770 which is 4.376" in a SFF case.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Aslo just wanna say contrary to what I said before, I know I was right in saying that the 980 would be really expensive (£450/$735 *sigh*)....but I was genuinely suprised seeing the price of the gtx 970s.
> 
> Nvidia hit the nail on the head with that one, no wonder the 970s are flying off the shelves.
> 
> Its about dam time NV gave us a break.


I'm with you there. They usually are off the mark at launch on the X70. But amd backed them into a pricing corner and now I have a 970 lol. I was not even getting a 900 series, was waiting for release so I could grab used 290s cheaper. I even almost bought 2 to SLI


----------



## Clocknut

With 970 @ 330, I will be happy to buy a used titan cooler 780ti for $200 lol


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> I was wondering why it seems as though people aren't picking up the Gigabyte or Zotac cards. I just grabbed the Gigabyte version. Is it due to bad customer service or so a lot of people want EVGA step up for non ref? The power phases are standard on the ref boards right?


There's absolutely nothing wrong with Gigabyte (haven't dealt with Zotac and frankly don't plan on it).

Haven't had a RMA or service experience, but one benefit of the Gigabyte that I wish every other manufacturer favored was 3 x Displayport for the 970.







.

EVGA is a just safe option and they're lenient with their warranty.

Cooling on the Gigabyte is the lowest that I saw.

The reference designs all have two 6-pin headers.

Yours offers one 6 and one 8 pin header which is nicer for overclocking.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Aslo just wanna say contrary to what I said before, I know I was right in saying that the 980 would be really expensive (£450/$735 *sigh*)....but I was genuinely suprised seeing the price of the gtx 970s.
> 
> Nvidia hit the nail on the head with that one, no wonder the 970s are flying off the shelves.
> 
> Its about dam time NV gave us a break.


Amen to that. I wasn't on the train of them coming in at $500+ for the 970 and $600+ for the 980, but the pricing came in lower than even my seemingly optimistic expectations ($399 on the gtx 970 was my hunch and $550 on the gtx 980).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> I was wondering why it seems as though people aren't picking up the Gigabyte or Zotac cards. I just grabbed the Gigabyte version. Is it due to bad customer service or so a lot of people want EVGA step up for non ref? The power phases are standard on the ref boards right?


I would have gone for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 cards in a heartbeat but they literally would either not fit in my case (Fractal Design Define R3) due to length by a good margin, or barely fit with possibly bending the plastic on the end of the fan shroud slightly (not exactly desirable) as best as I could tell by measuring and researching the length from reviews. So ultimately I've ended up going for a set of MSI 970 Gamings instead.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Amen to that. I wasn't on the train of them coming in at $500+ for the 970 and $600+ for the 980, but the pricing came in lower than even my seemingly optimistic expectations ($399 on the gtx 970 was my hunch and $550 on the gtx 980).


Same I had them at 400 and 600 as well.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Again, there's nothing to unlock from GM204. Next cards will be Big Maxwell.
> @tpi2007 covered it well. If GM204 was on 20nm, it wouldn't be as impressive. The mere fact they got all those gains out of 28nm is what's really awesome, because GM210 will be even more exciting, and what if they shrink Maxwell to 20nm? Though I've heard they're going straight to 16nm with Pascal ( 20nm with FinFET ). The option to shrink Maxwell is still there knowing how long TSMC is taking these days.
> 
> The 970 is as fast as Titan with lots of overclocking headroom, much lower power consumption, and it's only $330. NVIDIA has the luxury of EOL'ing GK110, I really don't know what AMD is going to do to answer Maxwell. My only answer is for them to hurry up and get on 20nm ASAP. That 500 mm2 Tonga beast is not going to cut it.
> I 2nd this, exactly what GM210 should look like on 28nm.


No I get that its not an apples to apples comparison. I was more just talking about how hard you came down on Nvidia for pulling this midrange chip stunt with the 680 yet now you seem perfectly pleased with them doing it again with the 980. And the 970 is indeed aggressively priced but it requires 1600+MHz to beat a 1200MHz Titan so it NEEDS that OC headroom just to match GK110. The wildcard is that they did deliver it so cheaply but when you consider that they stayed on the same 28nm node there really wouldn't have been justification for the high prices we originally saw with Kepler and the then-new 28nm process...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> '
> 
> I have my 780 classies up for 340$ each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on ocn that is. i dislike ebay fees


Jeez, with all the hoopla surrounding the 980/970 I had forgotten what a dream market its going to be now for finding great GK110 deals! If I can find somebody selling 780Ti Classy's for $350 or so I think I'll dive bomb all over that even though I don't really need them!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story. You want a more direct comparison? *You were trying to discuss the speed of a 780 oc'd* (which a 290X OC is faster... logically you can take a 290X OC and know the 780 oc is slower from other already-established data therefore and use a lower number to compare) *and compare it to a 970 stock*. Not fair in the slightest but I was taking your goalpost moving sarcastic trolling in stride and trying to meet your ludicrous criteria anyway. That is why I was using rough comparisons, not because I wanted to but because *you* insisted on it.
> 
> *Here's a direct comparison* since you now acknowledge how ridiculous your demands were:
> 
> 
> 
> Whole review from hexus looks like that. If you don't think 18-20%+ speed out of the box (and it'll grow oc-to-oc due to Maxwell 2.0's huge overclockability) in addition to a much lower price, lower power draw and heat output, better cooling and noise levels, MFAA and other features is a worthy upgrade for $FREE after selling a GTX 780... I have a bridge to sell you in Brooklyn for the low low price of $5 million. Trust me, you'll make a ton off it!


more irrelevant data? you said you would show an OC'd 780 vs. a stock 970 . . (edit; oppsie typo)

thats a stock 780 (863MHz Base Clock 902MHz Boost Clock) vs an OC (evga FTW 1216MHz Base Clock 1367MHz Boost Clock)

btw, i'll match you a cherry pick GRID bench with a crysis 3 bench (since i ACUALLY play that)


i'll overlook that they weren't using the same drivers


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I would have gone for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 cards in a heartbeat but they literally would either not fit in my case (Fractal Design Define R3) due to length by a good margin, or barely fit with possibly bending the plastic on the end of the fan shroud slightly (not exactly desirable) as best as I could tell by measuring and researching the length from reviews. So ultimately I've ended up going for a set of MSI 970 Gamings instead.


Does the G1 gaming have 6+2 phase?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Jeez, with all the hoopla surrounding the 980/970 I had forgotten what a dream market its going to be now for finding great GK110 deals! If I can find somebody selling 780Ti Classy's for $350 or so I think I'll dive bomb all over that even though I don't really need them!


Here with 2 x 290X. Only thing missing thats really important. Games to play that cant even use them. Kind of sad i am not exited for GPUs as i used to be because of games.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No I get that its not an apples to apples comparison. I was more just talking about how hard you came down on Nvidia for pulling this midrange chip stunt with the 680 yet now you seem perfectly pleased with them doing it again with the 980. And the 970 is indeed aggressively priced but it requires 1600+MHz to beat a 1200MHz Titan so it NEEDS that OC headroom just to match GK110. *The wildcard is that they did deliver it so cheaply but when you consider that they stayed on the same 28nm node there really wouldn't have been justification for the high prices we originally saw with Kepler and the then-new 28nm process..*.


Yeah, I have to agree here. This is the same thing that Nvidia did with the GTX680/670, but suddenly the people that were upset before are suddenly okay with it now. But whatever. I new Nvidia couldn't price these cards high if they were released on 28nm because the process is already so mature. The price doesn't shock me at all, but the performance per watt is impressive. Again, I cannot wait for big Maxwell.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> more irrelevant data? you said you would show an OC'd 780 vs. a stock 980 . .
> 
> thats a stock 780 (863MHz Base Clock 902MHz Boost Clock) vs an OC (evga FTW 1216MHz Base Clock 1367MHz Boost Clock)
> 
> btw, i'll match you a cherry pick GRID bench with a crysis 3 bench (since i ACUALLY play that)
> ('ill overlook that they weren't benched with the same drivers)










It's actually 950-960mhz in-game boost vs. 1367mhz in-game boost (source: look at reviewers' graphs), but I'll overlook that







. You've yet to show an oc'd 780 vs a stock 980 yourself. I can't find one which is why I've been, *as I have said repeatedly but you keep ignoring and trolling on*, comparing the most similar ones I can find to back my claim that regarding the 980 beating an oc'd 780 by a large margin.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've yet to show an oc'd 780 vs a stock 980 yourself. I can't find one which is why I've been, *as I have said repeatedly but you keep ignoring and trolling on*, comparing the most similar ones I can find.


1241mhz 780 seems to match a stock 980. Again, this comparing things at guru3d.com


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm leaning towards MSI, my only concern is the height of the damn cooler on this one is 5.55" vs. the one on my 770 which is 4.376" in a SFF case.


Yeah am having the same problem. But i think it will just fit in my case


----------



## routek

970 price for what you get should be a great push for pc gaming

granted we're long on 28nm and better stuff will come but lots of top games coming in the next 6 months and those GTX 560/570/580 etc won't cut. For around £250 we finally get something decent with good size vram from nvidia


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I think someone would patent a GPU rehab. You would make millions ;(


Great idea!

Hi, I'm pretend doctor Michael. If you have a psych-GPU emergency, please listen to the following advice:

As soon as a new Nvidia card is released, you MUST give in to your desires to "upgrade or side-grade" immediately! Not doing so could make your behavior and state of mind even more unstable. You'll feel relief after purchase with no buyer's remorse.

If you read this post, send $1.25 (USD) to my PayPal account.

Profit!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Jeez, with all the hoopla surrounding the 980/970 I had forgotten what a dream market its going to be now for finding great GK110 deals! If I can find somebody selling 780Ti Classy's for $350 or so I think I'll dive bomb all over that even though I don't really need them!


I think the ti's are going for 400. Do you think 340 each for a 780 non ti classy is good?









also, my 780 at 1267mhz is matching a overclocked 970 right now performance wise. A 1680mhz 970 beat me though.

I've been swapping back and forth and theres really not much of a different performance wise, other than 100points in heaven. (my 970 is at 1500mhz)

I'm mainly interested in swapping my cards around because I like playing...with toys...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Does the G1 gaming have 6+2 phase?



One 6 and one 8 pin header.

EDIT: Oops, read too fast.

"a 6 and 8-pin power header on a 6 phase VRM design"

Source.

The 980 variant by Gigabyte is in fact 8 phase.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Does the G1 gaming have 6+2 phase?


Reviews should say what it has, I believe it is 6+2 w/ upgraded components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 1241mhz 780 seems to match a stock 980. Again, this comparing things at guru3d.com


It might come close (hard to tell between different reviews and trying to mix/match results like that), but a hugely oc'd 780 vs. a stock 980 isn't a fair comparison. Try an oc'd 780 vs. an oc'd 980 and you have something there







. Stock to stock or oc to oc is a fair comparison (the latter of which can be iffy due to varying oc's on individual samples). Stock of one card vs. a high oc on another isn't comparable.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Yeah am having the same problem. But i think it will just fit in my case


I can already barely fit the 770 in my case, so that extra 1.7" with that stupid higher cooler will probably cause my some issues. I plan to measure here in a little bit. Worse case scenario is I end up going back to EVGA and it doesn't seem like a lot are having issues + I want to water cool it here soon then so that stupid cooler can take a hike. LOL!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> Hi, I'm pretend doctor Michael. If you have a psych-GPU emergency, please listen to the following advice:
> 
> As soon as a new Nvidia card is released, you MUST give in to your desires to "upgrade or side-grade" immediately! Not doing so could make your behavior and state of mind even more unstable. You'll feel relief after purchase with no buyer's remorse.
> 
> If you read this post, send $1.25 (USD) to my PayPal account.
> 
> Profit!










I love it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> One 6 and one 8 pin header.


He is referring to power phases, not the power connections.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> more irrelevant data? you said you would show an OC'd 780 vs. a stock 980 . .
> 
> thats a stock 780 (863MHz Base Clock 902MHz Boost Clock) vs an OC (evga FTW 1216MHz Base Clock 1367MHz Boost Clock)
> 
> btw, i'll match you a cherry pick GRID bench with a crysis 3 bench (since i ACUALLY play that)
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/images/crysis3_1920_1080.gif
> ('ill overlook that they weren't benched with the same drivers)


Don't bother, these guys are all high off of their "new card fever" and aren't really grasping that the 780Ti basically trades blows with the 980 when both are clocked to the max. I bet there will be very few, if any 980 owners here that manage to beat some of the top Titan and 780Ti scores in the benching section (like MrTooShort and Alatar etc). This is a sort of bizarre new card launch for Nvidia in my experience as I can't remember a time where the new flagship was not really any faster than its predecessor when both are at max clocks, yet some of these noob 980 owners are acting like they just got Titan back in 2013 (which was a TRUE flagship video card launch with no questioning its superiority).

But hey, at least they do get that great power consumption!! There is that!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't bother, these guys are all high off of their "new card fever" and aren't really grasping that the 780Ti basically trades blows with the 980 when both are clocked to the max. I bet there will be very few, if any 980 owners here that manage to beat some of the top Titan and 780Ti scores in the benching section (like MrTooShort and Alatar etc). This is a sort of bizarre new card launch for Nvidia in my experience as I can't remember a time where the new flagship was not really any faster than its predecessor when both are at max clocks, yet some of these noob 980 owners are acting like they just got Titan back in 2013 (which was a TRUE flagship video card launch with no questioning its superiority).
> 
> But hey, at least they do get that great power consumption!! There is that!!


That's a tall claim to make when the 980 is on stock blower coolers on reference pcb's with a power-limited BIOS trading blows with the best watercooled super-overvolted 780 Ti's already with custom no-power-limit BIOS mods.

Your claim:
[citation needed]


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I have to agree here. This is the same thing that Nvidia did with the GTX680/670, but suddenly the people that were upset before are suddenly okay with it now. But whatever. I new Nvidia couldn't price these cards high if they were released on 28nm because the process is already so mature. The price doesn't shock me at all, but the performance per watt is impressive. Again, I cannot wait for big Maxwell.


Yeah the big Maxwell will be amazing. Any idea how much it will end up being. and how much faster do you think it will be to a 780 ti


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Reviews should say what it has, I believe it is 6+2 w/ upgraded components.
> It might come close (hard to tell between different reviews and trying to mix/match results like that), but a hugely oc'd 780 vs. a stock 980 isn't a fair comparison


I realize that but since someone asked how a overclocked 780 does against a stock 980 I decided to tell them what I had found. I know once you overclock a 980 that the 980 will be faster.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't bother, these guys are all high off of their "new card fever" and aren't really grasping that the 780Ti basically trades blows with the 980 when both are clocked to the max. I bet there will be very few, if any 980 owners here that manage to beat some of the top Titan and 780Ti scores in the benching section (like MrTooShort and Alatar etc). This is a sort of bizarre new card launch for Nvidia in my experience as I can't remember a time where the new flagship was not really any faster than its predecessor when both are at max clocks, yet some of these noob 980 owners are acting like they just got Titan back in 2013 (which was a TRUE flagship video card launch with no questioning its superiority).
> 
> But hey, at least they do get that great power consumption!! There is that!!


Yup, but that cuts both ways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Honestly, both defensive Kepler owners and Maxwell evangelists are ridiculous.
> 
> Kepler is now irrelevant.
> 
> But at the same time, in performance terms GM204 is not groundbreaking -- not as much as Kepler was against Fermi (since Maxwell couldn't get 20nm), let alone the game-changer G80 was.
> 
> It is groundbreaking in only two dimensions: performance/watt and performance/price (for the 970). GM200 will be break new ground for actual performance.


Most exciting prospects are really for big-die Maxwell, but the GK110 apologists and GM204 evangelists are both getting a bit sad now. In this debate, a level-headed opinion in the middle is the only way to protect yourself from be(com)ing an idiot.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't bother, these guys are all high off of their "new card fever" and aren't really grasping that the 780Ti basically trades blows with the 980 when both are clocked to the max. I bet there will be very few, if any 980 owners here that manage to beat some of the top Titan and 780Ti scores in the benching section (like MrTooShort and Alatar etc). This is a sort of bizarre new card launch for Nvidia in my experience as I can't remember a time where the new flagship was not really any faster than its predecessor when both are at max clocks, yet some of these noob 980 owners are acting like they just got Titan back in 2013 (which was a TRUE flagship video card launch with no questioning its superiority).
> 
> But hey, at least they do get that great power consumption!! There is that!!


I think we will really see the records broken when the 980 Classified drops. What a superb card that will be. My willpower will have to be strong to resist!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Yeah the big Maxwell will be amazing. Any idea how much it will end up being. and how much faster do you think it will be to a 780 ti


I suspect it will be like it was last time; $699 for the x80 variant. Sadly, Nvidia will have more cost in big Maxwell, so they will charge more.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I realize that but since someone asked how a overclocked 780 does against a stock 980 I decided to tell them what I had found. I know once you overclock a 980 that the 980 will be faster.


True.dat







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't bother, these guys are all high off of their "new card fever" and aren't really grasping that the 780Ti basically trades blows with the 980 when both are clocked to the max. I bet there will be very few, if any 980 owners here that manage to beat some of the top Titan and 780Ti scores in the benching section (like MrTooShort and Alatar etc). This is a sort of bizarre new card launch for Nvidia in my experience as I can't remember a time where the new flagship was not really any faster than its predecessor when both are at max clocks, yet some of these noob 980 owners are acting like they just got Titan back in 2013 (which was a TRUE flagship video card launch with no questioning its superiority).
> 
> But hey, at least they do get that great power consumption!! There is that!!


I hear you but can we say that voltage locked 980's are really clocked to their max yet?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think we will really see the records broken when the 980 Classified drops. What a superb card that will be. My willpower will have to be strong to resist!


I'm sorry, I thought you were just complaining the 980 wasn't faster and that anyone saying so was an idiot?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I hear you but can we say that voltage locked 980's *with low power limits on stock pcb's and reference cooler* are really clocked to their max yet?


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's a tall claim to make when the 980 is on stock blower coolers on reference pcb's with a power-limited BIOS trading blows with the best watercooled super-overvolted 780 Ti's already with custom no-power-limit BIOS mods.
> 
> Your claim:
> [citation needed]


http://www.overclock.net/f/21/benchmarking-software-and-discussion Talk to me when 980's actually start dominating the top of the charts.









Now when the Titan launched that was true domination. Nothing came within 40% and there was no question about what was faster. These 980's are imminently underwhelming to me in an existential sense. What IS interesting to me though is what they hint at in terms of what we can expect out of big Maxwell. When that drops you will see a true flagship launch and performance with no question whatsoever as to what the faster cards are! And of course we will have to wait and see what AMD has up its sleeve as well...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh Lord, revisionist history is fun! What I said back then was the Titan OC tended to be 5-10% faster than a 780 while costing about double. History showed me right there, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to actually talk facts rather than childish "golden shower" insults.
> 
> "Criminal was so proud of himself for paying $1k and getting a card 500% faster! He also outran a cheetah on foot!"
> 
> You done whinging yet, or still upset about ancient history? Your comparison doesn't even have an analogy here since I'm talking about the 980 (faster) vs. a 780 Ti (slower) in any case.


I rented my Titan for 3 months for $100 bucks. I am cool like that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought you were just complaining the 980 wasn't faster and that anyone saying so was an idiot?


I am sorry, when did I say that? I have been giving these cards praise since they were released. I am just against people giving others bad advice on an upgrade path.

Edit: Spelling.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> more irrelevant data? you said you would show an OC'd 780 vs. a stock 980 . .
> 
> thats a stock 780 (863MHz Base Clock 902MHz Boost Clock) vs an OC (evga FTW 1216MHz Base Clock 1367MHz Boost Clock)
> 
> btw, i'll match you a cherry pick GRID bench with a crysis 3 bench (since i ACUALLY play that)
> ('ill overlook that they weren't benched with the same drivers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually 950-960mhz in-game boost vs. 1367mhz in-game boost (source: look at reviewers' graphs), but I'll overlook that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You've yet to show an oc'd 780 vs a stock 980 yourself. I can't find one which is why I've been, *as I have said repeatedly but you keep ignoring and trolling on*, comparing the most similar ones I can find to back my claim that regarding the 980 beating an oc'd 780 by a large margin.
Click to expand...

yep, made a typo (980 instead of 970) that you do like to capitalize on. but since the discussion i have been having is the 970 . .don't know why you couldn't see that.

face it; at best a 970 is a SIDEGRADE to a 780. any maxwell overclocking headroom at this point and time is completely unproven; yet you present it as fact. i guess you forgot how nvidia's green light screwed that up for 670/680s, huh?

you have even argued with occamrazor with what clockspeed would match which card(s). btw, IF the voltage crontoler can be "softmodded" and a bios put out, guess who will be one of the ones to do it????
ppssst. don't bite the hand that feeds you









golden tiger, you're drunk on new technology.

*GO HOME*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I hear you but can we say that voltage locked 980's are really clocked to their max yet?


Sadly Green Light is a reality and I don't think we will see voltage unlocked GM204 cards anymore than we saw GK104 voltages unlocked. We Titan owners got lucky in that Nvidia forgot to truly lock them down but they won't make that mistake again (see Titan Black). Of course there should be a 980 Classy which will likely topple most if not all of the 780Ti records but I bet it will take a 300-400MHz clock advantage to do so...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yep, made a typo (980 instead of 970) that you do like to capitalize on. but since the discussion i have been having is the 970 . .don't know why you couldn't see that.
> 
> face it; at best a 970 is a SIDEGRADE to a 780. any maxwell overclocking headroom at this point and time is completely unproven; yet you present it as fact. i guess you forgot how nvidia's green light screwed that up for 670/680s, huh?
> 
> you have even argued with occamrazor with what clockspeed would match which card(s). btw, IF the voltage crontoler can be "softmodded" and a bios put out, guess who will be one of the ones to do it????
> ppssst. don't bite the hand that feeds you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golden tiger, you're drunk on new technology.
> 
> *GO HOME*


Uh-huh. You keep claiming that but it won't make it true, just your face blue







. I was responding to what you wrote, not guessing what you meant. Fix what you are talking about and point it out then if you made a mistake, rather than just insulting others for talking about what you actually wrote.

P.S. I haven't argued anything with Mr. Occam, I have discussed. Learn what adults do... they talk about things rather than call eachother drunkards







. You might learn something from that!







(I also mod my own bioses).

From the 970 owners' club...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/80_40#post_22881109
MSI [email protected]/1.215v - X58 Xeon [email protected] - [email protected] CL9 - R3E - C-BuZz - STOCK AIR- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739833

Mind showing me an oc'd 780 on air doing that, buddy? 13,312 GTX 970 GPU score on an overclock similar to what most owners are hitting so far, with no unlock in sight yet







. Sidegrade my ***







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Sadly Green Light is a reality and I don't think we will see voltage unlocked GM204 cards anymore than we saw GK104 voltages unlocked. We Titan owners got lucky in that Nvidia forgot to truly lock them down but they won't make that mistake again (see Titan Black). Of course there should be a 980 Classy which will likely topple most if not all of the 780Ti records but I bet it will take a 300-400MHz clock advantage to do so...


Power limits were lifted very quickly, however, and that's what is holding these Maxwell 2.0 cards back so far.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Power limits were lifted very quickly, however, and that's what is holding these Maxwell 2.0 cards back so far.


We shall see. In any case i think we both agree that for current GK110 owners this card is not really your upgrade path but it does point to exciting possibilities with the true GK110 successor whenever that launches!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He is referring to power phases, not the power connections.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He is referring to power phases, not the power connections.


Thanks for the catch, edited in original post.

Let me get the popcorn, this thread's getting interesting.


----------



## Redeemer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> idk why 780/780ti users feel like they should be bitter in the first place, they got to enjoy amazing performance for over a year now(780 users atleast) and now maxwell brings amazing new tech for lower prices and lower power(lol power consumption get outta here mayne).
> 
> day one titan owner, day one 780ti owner here, and i am beyond excited for the launch of the 980.


They shouldn't be after all GM204 is not a big step up from Gk110 in term of performance

Souce:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/31.html
Quote:


> Personally, I wouldn't upgrade from anything more recent than the GTX 680, but users of older cards should definitely look at NVIDIA's new products.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> We shall see. In any case i think we both agree that for current GK110 owners this card is not really your upgrade path but it does point to exciting possibilities with the true GK110 successor whenever that launches!


For a 780 Ti owner I have said that all along







, I agree. For a 780 or below owner, it's a worthy upgrade to either a 970 or 980 though in my opinion for sure.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Uh-huh. You keep claiming that but it won't make it true, just your face blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was responding to what you wrote, not guessing what you meant. Fix what you are talking about and point it out then if you made a mistake, rather than just insulting others for talking about what you actually wrote.
> 
> P.S. I haven't argued anything with Mr. Occam, I have discussed. Learn what adults do... they talk about things rather than call eachother drunkards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You might learn something from that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also mod my own bioses).
> 
> From the 970 owners' club...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/80_40#post_22881109
> MSI [email protected]/1.215v - X58 Xeon [email protected] - [email protected] CL9 - R3E - C-BuZz - STOCK AIR- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739833
> 
> Mind showing me an oc'd 780 on air doing that, buddy? 13,312 GTX 970 GPU score on an overclock similar to what most owners are hitting so far, with no unlock in sight yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sidegrade my ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


show me what *YOUR* 970 will do and then i'll show you mine.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Let me get the popcorn, this thread's getting interesting.


Nah, it got really dumb after the first day of belaboring benchmarks and waxing on the merits vs. GK110.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It is groundbreaking in only two dimensions: performance/watt and performance/price (for the 970). GM200 will be break new ground for actual performance.


Problem is, that is not out and these new cards don't break any ground... they are just cheaper for mass consumption. All the nvidia fan hype is laughable, the 980's performance is nothing new.

Where is the GM200..?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> show me what *YOUR* 970 will do and then i'll show you mine.


You don't even own one, so good luck with that







. Your point?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *you are an owner of a 980 but a 970, with another after an RMA, whereas i am sitting on the fence about stepping up.* i am here looking to see if there can or will be further overclocking potential if the "wonder bros" can unlock the bios and voltage controller in any fashion. all i see you doing is bragging about your new hardware.
> 
> thirdly and finally, i don't care about creditably. i now what mine is and it's not my loss if anyone fails to see it. as far as an ego, sure i got one but so?
> 
> there is a cliche i'd like to share:
> 
> if you spot it, you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


Done trolling yet?

(EDIT side note: My card is locked down by power limit and can't pull more than 1450mhz with 8200mem full-time due to that before throttling from Greenlight at just 1.187v... I'm swapping to the same MSI gtx 970 that c-Buzz has. I'll show you mine then.







)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I suspect it will be like it was last time; $699 for the x80 variant. Sadly, Nvidia will have more cost in big Maxwell, so they will charge more.


Hope its not more then $700 for a ti. I think form now on we will get to see a titan card then later on a ti one like the last time. But these cards are true upgrade for all GK110 owners. If i had a 780 ti classified i would have just waited for the true upgrade rather then the side grade am thinking of doing now. I think the big Maxwell will blow these cards away. The only reason am picking up a 970 is there cheap or else i would have not even think twice about getting these cards.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This launch remind me so much of HD 58XX launch.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Uh-huh. You keep claiming that but it won't make it true, just your face blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was responding to what you wrote, not guessing what you meant. Fix what you are talking about and point it out then if you made a mistake, rather than just insulting others for talking about what you actually wrote.
> 
> P.S. I haven't argued anything with Mr. Occam, I have discussed. Learn what adults do... they talk about things rather than call eachother drunkards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You might learn something from that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also mod my own bioses).
> 
> From the 970 owners' club...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/80_40#post_22881109
> MSI [email protected]/1.215v - X58 Xeon [email protected] - [email protected] CL9 - R3E - C-BuZz - STOCK AIR- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8739833
> 
> Mind showing me an oc'd 780 on air doing that, buddy? 13,312 GTX 970 GPU score on an overclock similar to what most owners are hitting so far, with no unlock in sight yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sidegrade my ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I own 2 780 classifieds.

I own 1 970 MSI gaming running at 1500mhz.

One 780 at 1280mhz with +600 memory vs 1 970 at 1500mhz

I'm getting only 5% or so performance improvements >_>

Firestrike GPU is 12117 vs that 13,312. gamewise everything is almost exactly the same.

temps down 5c or so, power is obviously less, drivers I'm sure will increase this 5% or so improvement to eventually 10-15% but you never know, 780 could still get performance boosts.


----------



## flopticalcube

Where are the 970 blower reviews? Argggghh!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I own 2 780 classifieds.
> 
> I own 1 970 MSI gaming running at 1500mhz.
> 
> One 780 at 1267mhz with +600 memory vs 1 970 at 1500mhz
> 
> I'm getting only 5% or so performance improvements >_>
> 
> Firestrike GPU is 12217 vs that 13,312. gamewise everything is almost exactly the same.


Now that's some actual data, finally. However I wasn't going to go make things up as that guy was insisting should be done to satiate his curiosity when there was no data available.









Is your 970 staying at 1500mhz in games or is it hitting a power limit and throttling down? 1267mhz is a high OC for a GTX 780 but it's a good result to see as a data point. (Gibbo is posting heaps of results of various vendors' 970's hitting 1600mhz so far... I think that'll be pretty commonplace once we get more people with cards posting their overclocks).


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I own 2 780 classifieds.
> 
> I own 1 970 MSI gaming running at 1500mhz.
> 
> One 780 at 1280mhz with +600 memory vs 1 970 at 1500mhz
> 
> I'm getting only 5% or so performance improvements >_>
> 
> Firestrike GPU is 12117 vs that 13,312. gamewise everything is almost exactly the same.


Damn after reading this am having a change of heart now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Hope its not more then $700 for a ti. I think form now on we will get to see a titan card then later on a ti one like the last time. But these cards are true upgrade for all GK110 owners. If i had a 780 ti classified i would have just waited for the true upgrade rather then the side grade am thinking of doing now. I think the big Maxwell will blow these cards away. The only reason am picking up a 970 is there cheap or else i would have not even think twice about getting these cards.


GK110 Classifieds are amazing cards and the most fun I have ever had with a video card before. So much control over the card. Crossing fingers that the 980 Classified has the same control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I own 2 780 classifieds.
> 
> I own 1 970 MSI gaming running at 1500mhz.
> 
> One 780 at 1280mhz with +600 memory vs 1 970 at 1500mhz
> 
> I'm getting only 5% or so performance improvements >_>
> 
> Firestrike GPU is 12117 vs that 13,312. gamewise everything is almost exactly the same.
> 
> temps down 5c or so, power is obviously less, drivers I'm sure will increase this 5% or so improvement to eventually 10-15% but you never know, 780 could still get performance boosts.


Hey look at that, real facts for a change. Just about what I figured ...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I own 2 780 classifieds.
> 
> I own 1 970 MSI gaming running at 1500mhz.
> 
> One 780 at 1280mhz with +600 memory vs 1 970 at 1500mhz
> 
> I'm getting only 5% or so performance improvements >_>
> 
> Firestrike GPU is 12117 vs that 13,312. gamewise everything is almost exactly the same.
> 
> temps down 5c or so, power is obviously less, drivers I'm sure will increase this 5% or so improvement to eventually 10-15% but you never know, 780 could still get performance boosts.


That lines up with what I had found after some digging around, looks like I was pretty close. Im going to likely sli 670's in order to make it worth selling my 780.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Problem is, that is not out and these new cards don't break any ground... they are just cheaper for mass consumption. All the nvidia fan hype is laughable, the 980's performance is nothing new.
> 
> Where is the GM200..?


Poker face for AMD's counter. It would be in poor taste for them to out GM200 so soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This launch remind me so much of HD 58XX launch.


Somewhat so except without a node shrink and on the green side. Waited with bated breath for AMD's GTX 480380X.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Now that's some actual data, finally. However I wasn't going to go make things up as that guy was insisting should be done to satiate his curiosity when there was no data available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your 970 staying at 1500mhz in games or is it hitting a power limit and throttling down? 1267mhz is a high OC for a GTX 780 but it's a good result to see as a data point. (Gibbo is posting heaps of results of various vendors' 970's hitting 1600mhz so far... I think that'll be pretty commonplace once we get more people with cards posting their overclocks).


It's staying at 1500mhz. gonna try to hit 1600 tomorrow. Obviously with 1600 it will improve this 5% gap.

although i run my classifieds at 1267-1280 at only 1.18v so they can probably overclock more too, but in SLI there stuck at 1267 because of temps.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> It's staying at 1500mhz. gonna try to hit 1600 tomorrow. Obviously with 1600 it will improve this 5% gap.
> 
> although i run my classifieds at 1267-1280 at only 1.18v so they can probably overclock more too, but in SLI there stuck at 1267 because of temps.


Nice... that's a hell of a sample, I don't know that I'd be as interested either if I had one running that low a voltage at a nice clock there. I've said it before though, that if you have a good card already it's not necessarily worth a switch. In 99.9% of cases though, people don't. Glad to hear it's staying @ 1500, guess that's one more in the minus column on the evga. Glad I'm switching.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> It's staying at 1500mhz. gonna try to hit 1600 tomorrow. Obviously with 1600 it will improve this 5% gap.
> 
> although i run my classifieds at 1267-1280 at only 1.18v so they can probably overclock more too, but in SLI there stuck at 1267 because of temps.


Good grief such low voltage for those clocks, wow!


----------



## Zipperly

You guys think SLI 670's would likely end up being faster than big maxwell?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> It's staying at 1500mhz. gonna try to hit 1600 tomorrow. Obviously with 1600 it will improve this 5% gap.
> 
> although i run my classifieds at 1267-1280 at only 1.18v so they can probably overclock more too, but in SLI there stuck at 1267 because of temps.


Oh wow, yeah you could get much higher with those Classy's I am sure. My 24/7 clocks are in my sig and my benching clocks are 1426/7500. I would be really curious to compare. $330 bucks huh... I might have to get one just to compare. I could always sell the one I like the least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> You guys think SLI 670's 970's would likely end up being faster than big maxwell?


No doubt.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> GK110 Classifieds are amazing cards and the most fun I have ever had with a video card before. So much control over the card. Crossing fingers that the 980 Classified has the same control.


Am thinking about the 980 Classified as well but if i buy that now i know in a few months time GM200 will be here with Classified version as well . That is why am thinking of picking up a 970 for now then putting that in a HTPC or holding on to my 780 then put that in the HTPC


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> That lines up with what I had found after some digging around, looks like I was pretty close. Im going to likely sli *670's* in order to make it worth selling my 780.


At first I thought it was a typo, but you keep saying that. You mean 970s, right?









And yeah, to anyone actually looking for performance, don't upgrade from GK110 (with half-decent clocks) to GM204 unless the power efficiency is your ticket to SLI or you can sell your 780/Ti for so much that the swap will cost you nothing (or very close to it)... seriously, it's a waste of cash otherwise.

I will be going the SLI route if anyone buys my 780 for a decent price, but only because I'm worried about my PC becoming a blast furnace with a second 780 (and the VRAM limits).


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice... that's a hell of a sample, I don't know that I'd be as interested either if I had one running that low a voltage at a nice clock there. I've said it before though, that if you have a good card already it's not necessarily worth a switch. In 99.9% of cases though, people don't. Glad to hear it's staying @ 1500, guess that's one more in the minus column on the evga. Glad I'm switching.


I almost got the evga then heard there was issues, it made me sad lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> show me what *YOUR* 970 will do and then i'll show you mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even own one, so good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your point?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *you are an owner of a 980 but a 970, with another after an RMA, whereas i am sitting on the fence about stepping up.* i am here looking to see if there can or will be further overclocking potential if the "wonder bros" can unlock the bios and voltage controller in any fashion. all i see you doing is bragging about your new hardware.
> 
> thirdly and finally, i don't care about creditably. i now what mine is and it's not my loss if anyone fails to see it. as far as an ego, sure i got one but so?
> 
> there is a cliche i'd like to share:
> 
> if you spot it, you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done trolling yet?
> 
> (EDIT side note: My card is locked down by power limit and can't pull more than 1450mhz with 8200mem full-time due to that before throttling from Greenlight at just 1.187v... I'm swapping to the same MSI gtx 970 that c-Buzz has. I'll show you mine then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

nice move bringing a post from another thread . .trolling? who?

and just what i thought, backing out . . . color me disappointed









bub bye.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh wow, yeah you could get much higher with those Classy's I am sure. My 24/7 clocks are in my sig and my benching clocks are 1426/7500. I would be really curious to compare. $330 bucks huh... I might have to get one just to compare. I could always sell the one I like the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt.


I swear if I say 670 one more time instead of 970!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> You guys think SLI 670's would likely end up being faster than big maxwell?


You mean 970 lol. I think it will be a little bit faster not by much i don't think. Or the big Maxwell will be faster. I hope its more faster then two 970 tho


----------



## Yor_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I almost got the evga then heard there was issues, it made me sad lol.


Where are all these issues with the EVGAs, so I can have a look at them? Link please.

I got one ordered and I need to know if I really need to send it back or what.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> You mean 970 lol. I think it will be a little bit faster not by much i don't think. Or the big Maxwell will be faster. I hope its more faster then two 970 tho


Well even if its not and if i get sick of SLI i'll just sell both cards and have nearly enough for big maxwell. lol.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice move bringing a post from another thread . .trolling? who?
> 
> and just what i thought, backing out . . . color me disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bub bye.


Says the guy whining about posts from another thread himself here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whats hilarious is you mentioning 780ti vs 980. that hasn't been what i have discussed at all. now if you don't mind, we can contain the discussion on the review thread, if don't you mind respecting the actual (and potential) 980 owners and refrain form continuing it here.


You done being a hypocritical troll with no idea what he's talking about, yet? It's hard to compare to you since you have nothing to show







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> Where are all these issues with the EVGAs, so I can have a look at them? Link please.
> 
> I got one ordered and I need to know if I really need to send it back or what.


Heatsink issue and vrm/volt controller are discussed here by TPU's review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html Look at the picture and you can see it only contacts about two of the three heatpipes fully







to boot.

Fan noise here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/24.html

Coil whine here (link coming) EDIT 2: Found it! http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/14
Quote:


> For those of you interested in small form factors, the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2 is a good option, as the height of the card does not extend past the edge of the PCI bracket, which can be an issue in certain mini-ITX cases. More generally speaking, it's also the fastest card out of the box, so if you're not interested in overclocking yourself then that's good reason to go for it. *However, we dislike the small but apparent noise emitted from the power circuitry under load.* It won't affect everyone - only those with otherwise quiet systems or with their PC right next to them, but it does put us off.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> You mean 970 lol. I think it will be a little bit faster not by much i don't think. Or the big Maxwell will be faster. I hope its more faster then two 970 tho


Unless big Maxwell is 20nm, I think it will be ever so slightly slower than SLI 970's.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well even if its not and if i get sick of SLI i'll just sell both cards and have nearly enough for big maxwell. lol.


Trust me these 970 wont sell for much after the GM200 comes out since there already cheep as potatoes. The way i see these cards are if your planing to keep them then its ok. But thinking of selling them after GM200 comes out they will be even cheaper to buy brand new.


----------



## error-id10t

970/980 is exactly what 670/680 was. 670 SLI threw punches with 780TI and so will 970 SLI with xxx*TI*.

But having owned SLI with 580s and 670s compared to a single card today, I won't go back to SLI solution. There is a difference that you can see (well I can, call it what you will). Secondly, I don't see any resale value on 970 this time, they are so cheap new and even cheaper when you try and sell the used locked down cards to move to the real BEAST.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Unless big Maxwell is 20nm, I think it will be ever so slightly slower than SLI 970's.


I have a feeling they will be 20nm or else they will have to sell it for cheaper and it wont be much faster like how the new cards are. Well i can be wrong but i hope am right


----------



## 12Cores

Everyone is hitting 1500+ with these back room brawlers, all we need is Crytek to drop Crysis 4 Alpha: End Game. Seriously though the 970 is a beast, on water with voltage mods we are going to see some sick things, maybe some things that no man has ever seen before.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 970/980 is exactly what 670/680 was. 670 SLI threw punches with 780TI and so will 970 SLI with xxx*TI*.
> 
> But having owned SLI with 580s and 670s compared to a single card today, I won't go back to SLI solution. There is a difference that you can see (well I can, call it what you will). Secondly, I don't see any resale value on 970 this time, they are so cheap new and even cheaper when you try and sell the used locked down cards to move to the real BEAST.


I have to agree with this, maybe I will pass on sli. I had it in the past and today I really do prefer a single GPU solution.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Everyone is hitting 1500+ with these back room brawlers, all we need is Crytek to drop Crysis 4 Alpha: End Game. Seriously though the 970 is a beast, on water with voltage mods we are going to see some sick things, maybe some things that no man has ever seen before.


If the voltage will actually take with BIOS mods (they seem to have higher voltage tables in the files I have checked so far)...







. Modding with water might not even be needed







. Once a new nvflash is released that can write to these cards we shall see!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I have to agree with this, maybe I will pass on sli. I had it in the past and today I really do prefer a single GPU solution.


Yeah, I prefer single cards as a general rule, but SLI has never given me any particular headaches other than Elder Scrolls Online back in closed beta (non-public) not having a profile which I can hardly blame them for when it was still 6+ months from release. A profile was finally released shortly after its launch. Warhammer Online with my 8800GT eVGA KO pair in SLI was great, though I had to use SLI AA to take advantage of both cards that was a minor tweak needed. There does seem to be a slight smoothness difference but unless I'm specifically watching like a hawk for it I never can tell otherwise (speaking of GTX 680 SLI as that was my most recent dual-card setup).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I have a feeling they will be 20nm or else they will have to sell it for cheaper and it wont be much faster like how the new cards are. Well i can be wrong but i hope am right


I am guessing big Maxwell x80 card will be about 20-30% faster than the GTX 980.


----------



## Zipperly

Why is that gigabyte non ref 980 $629.99 at the egg?


----------



## Velict

$340 for the superclocked evga 970? If AMD doesn't come with something overkill and insane, then i'll just grab two of the 970's. Been waiting since the 600 series :O


----------



## drblah53

i dont know many ppl here on ocn as i dont post much. That being said, i find it crazy that Nvidia found a way to make its own customer base turn on one another. Why in the world are 780 owners arguing with 970/980 owners? i just dont get it. why cant it just be a healthy discussion and positive look forward for great new tech? Its usually green vs red but now its green vs green.


----------



## Clocknut

if one is not playing game at launch, would that be an issue? by the time 6months to 1year, the SLI profiles would have been fix right?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If the voltage will actually take with BIOS mods (they seem to have higher voltage tables in the files I have checked so far)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Modding with water might not even be needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once a new nvflash is released that can write to these cards we shall see!


Just to show the potential here if it were to work







:



If so... 1550mhz is just the beginning







. Power limits can be raised in the files as well with integrity preserved.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice move bringing a post from another thread . .trolling? who?
> 
> and just what i thought, backing out . . . color me disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bub bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy whining about posts from another thread himself here:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whats hilarious is you mentioning 780ti vs 980. that hasn't been what i have discussed at all. now if you don't mind, we can contain the discussion on the review thread, if don't you mind respecting the actual (and potential) 980 owners and refrain form continuing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You done being a hypocritical troll with no idea what he's talking about, yet? It's hard to compare to you since you have nothing to show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

hey, thanks for posting that here.








but please don't let it go too far, folks might think that i may care about others!









but for the nothing to show:
where are your benchmarks?
oh, yeah, that 970 with a high OC potential is locked down, huh? shame. i would have been benching here throwing an insane amount of voltage in my air cooled card (1.35+). my VRMS might have popped and i would have been left with a worthless brick. _and you might have beat me._

too bad. as the saying goes:
no (something about spheres) no blue chips.

*looks like no chips for you!*


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just to show the potential here if it were to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> If so... 1550mhz is just the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Power limits can be raised in the files as well with integrity preserved.


Wow, I hope we see something soon with this.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hey, thanks for posting that here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please don't let it go too far, folks might think that i may care about others!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the nothing to show:
> where are your benchmarks?
> oh, yeah, that 970 with a high OC potential is locked down, huh? shame. i would have been benching here throwing an insane amount of voltage in my air cooled card (1.35+). my VRMS might have popped and i would have been left with a worthless brick. _and you might have beat me._
> 
> too bad. as the saying goes:
> no (something about spheres) no blue chips.
> 
> *looks like no chips for you!*


Think you're missing the point here: I have no interest in having a ****ing contest with a fine person such as yourself who doesn't even have something to compare to.


----------



## Ghoxt

And then EVGA dropped the bomb. GTX 980 Classified incoming...

http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> This feels relevant right now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


omg, I can imagine certain people on OCN with that voice....

"256 bits, wth! *256 bit memory!!!*"


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Wow, I hope we see something soon with this.


Once we have a new nvflash version (soon, hopefully...) we'll find out. We'll see some sky-high overclocks compared to even now if so. I have tried this with a few Kepler cards as well as a Maxwell 1.0 card (750 ti) in the past with success. Holding at "cautiously optimistic" for the time being...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> omg, I can imagine certain people on OCN with that voice....
> 
> "256 bits, wth! *256 bit memory!!!*"


Exactly...! That's how I imagined their voices when I was reading their posts these past weeks before launch hit...


----------



## semitope

Are EVGA's cards not supposed to come with a backplate? The GTX 970 cards with ACX cooling


----------



## TopicClocker

Waiting for this thread to error out.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for this thread to error out.










Nice screenshot, gave me a smile.

40ppp or bust, n00b!!!! /sarcasm


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Problem is, that is not out and these new cards don't break any ground... they are just cheaper for mass consumption. All the nvidia fan hype is laughable, the 980's performance is nothing new.
> 
> Where is the GM200..?


You're right. 290X/780 class performance at half the power is a joke. Stupid Nvidia.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Think you're missing the point here: I have no interest in having a ****ing contest with a fine person such as yourself who doesn't even have something to compare to.


ah i have a 780. see look in sig. you have a 970. that is what i have been discussing. you however, seem to be all over the place.

so how much longer before you take your ball and go home like last time? i think that was a year OCN hiatus . . .


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for this thread to error out.


/Lundgren, "If it dies. it dies."


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> less than 40% of 290's clock that high, virtually none can on air. a system with a 290 at 1300mhz a 290 consumes power close to a triple gtx970 SLI setup. we get that the big gpus of last year are faster clock for clock, but sadly that is one advantage among nearly a dozen disadvantages and the clocks and raw performance simply can't keep up in the end.


This, I agree. my Titan can push 1327mhz before artifacts happens, and score 13745 in graphics running Fire Strike. at the same time, my card is about to boil my water-loop, while sucking mad power, with my OC on the vram my only way to improve my score. the 980 still has room to go, while being much cooler/efficient. here's hoping for the Classy or similar card to arrive, an unlocked voltage on these cards would be BEAST, til "Big.." Maxwell arrives...







oh, and, when I bench, I don't use hacks, etc., I just OC and bench...I like to know what my card/cpu can do at it's max clocks, no messing with the Nvidia Control Panel, turning down settings and whatnot..


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daious*
> 
> Rakuten is the worst company to deal (use paypal if you ever buy from them) but they typically honor their price mistakes.
> 
> I couldn't get them to honor the i7 4930k for 130 dollars though. They sent me 15 dollar gift card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got my used 780ti from them. They said it included everything. It didn't come with wires. I told them to send me wires because it stated it included the accessories. Since they didn't have the wires, they decided to refund me 60-75 dollars (I can't remember). The kicker is that my psu is modular and already came with the cables needed. I only complained because they said it was included. I had no idea they would offer to refund me so much.


Note to self, if ever move to America, buy from Rakuten.


----------



## Zipperly

Anyone know when the G1 970 or MSI gaming 970 comes back in stock at newegg?


----------



## jleslie246

I dont get why people with 780's are making the move to a 970? or even a 980? 780, even the reference model is still a bad ass video card.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> omg, I can imagine certain people on OCN with that voice....
> 
> "256 bits, wth! *256 bit memory!!!*"


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so how much longer before you take your ball and go home like last time? i think that was a year OCN hiatus . . .


Depends on A) how long people like you intend to troll for with childish insults, and B.) how long the tech news remains interesting to chat about. More the latter, though, don't think of yourself as that important accidentally since I can just ignore list you if you cease to be amusing with your absurdity! I don't tend to hang out too much once the interesting times end until new topics come to talk about... I have gaming and this amazing thing called a career, to do during the lulls.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I dont get why people with 780's are making the move to a 970? or even a 980? 780, even the reference model is still a bad ass video card.


Thats true and I probably would not have bothered but I only paid $350.00 for my GTX 780 a few months ago used and I just turned around and sold it right back for the same amount. Thats enough to get me a good 970 msi gaming or gigabyte G1. I think once you factor in its overclocking potential "specially if we get an unlocked bios" you will have a really nice card on your hands that has no problems beating a highly clocked 780 plus an additional 1gb video ram.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Am looking forward to see some 970/780 benchmarks with both at OC and non OC on 1440p and 4k


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drblah53*
> 
> i dont know many ppl here on ocn as i dont post much. That being said, i find it crazy that Nvidia found a way to make its own customer base turn on one another. Why in the world are 780 owners arguing with 970/980 owners? i just dont get it. why cant it just be a healthy discussion and positive look forward for great new tech? Its usually green vs red but now its green vs green.


From what ive been reading pretty much


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Same for me. I got my 780 400$ and sold it for 400$ I like new tech and the 970 has more vram


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I would have gone for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 cards in a heartbeat but they literally would either not fit in my case (Fractal Design Define R3) due to length by a good margin, or barely fit with possibly bending the plastic on the end of the fan shroud slightly (not exactly desirable) as best as I could tell by measuring and researching the length from reviews. So ultimately I've ended up going for a set of MSI 970 Gamings instead.


So you got rid of your other EVGA card as well? What was wrong with that one? Mine is supposed to arrive sometime next week, hopefully I won't get a bad card.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Same for me. I got my 780 400$ and sold it for 400$ I like new tech and the 970 has more vram


Why not spend a few more bucks and get the 980 then?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> So you got rid of your other EVGA card as well? What was wrong with that one? Mine is supposed to arrive sometime next week, hopefully I won't get a bad card.


I'm just returning it because one of the pair was defective so I have to wait to run SLI for a few days anyway, and I can get a better deal on a set of MSI Gaming 970's + they have better cooling with proper heatsink contact (eVGA's design has three heatpipes but only two touch the core...!), higher vrm quality (and phases), plus lower noise levels, as well as much higher stock power limiters. Amazon has a 30 day return policy and I rarely have returned anything to them... so one's going back as defective (because it is) and the other's being returned, both for a refund.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drblah53*
> 
> i dont know many ppl here on ocn as i dont post much. That being said, i find it crazy that Nvidia found a way to make its own customer base turn on one another. Why in the world are 780 owners arguing with 970/980 owners? i just dont get it. why cant it just be a healthy discussion and positive look forward for great new tech? Its usually green vs red but now its green vs green.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> From what ive been reading pretty much


Nah, I wouldn't judge off of a troll or two popping their heads in and being fried, as to the discussion quality







. The vast majority of the thread has been fun chat about this launch







!


----------



## FlyingSolo

GoldenTiger once you get your card post back how they do in 1440p and 4k with single and sli


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> GoldenTiger once you get your card post back how they do in 1440p and 4k with single and sli


Oh, I will.... I will







. Looking forward to getting a working pair in quite a bit.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh, I will.... I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking forward to getting a working pair in quite a bit.


Thanks


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Amazon has a 30 day return policy and I rarely have returned anything to them... so one's going back as defective (because it is) and the other's being returned, both for a refund.












Amazon's the best. I've yet to have an issue with returning anything to them for any reason. I can't believe how much EVGA dropped the ball on these. Between the hardware quality and the Precision X shenanigans I think I'm definitely going MSI for big Maxwell.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon's the best. I've yet to have an issue with returning anything to them for any reason. I can't believe how much EVGA dropped the ball on these. Between the hardware quality and the Precision X shenanigans I think I'm definitely going MSI for big Maxwell.


Precision x16 is horrible in every way, I tried my best to like it and use it but couldn't


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh, I will.... I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking forward to getting a working pair in quite a bit.


Not sure if you posted but what was defective about it?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question for you guys, which of these board partners have the best international RMA policy?

I know ASUS refuses to RMA stuff outside of the US.

Thanks.


----------



## Tec Savy

Yes, please share your feedback. What defects you found and why you don't like it? Looking forward to your reply.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Not sure if you posted but what was defective about it?


----------



## GoldenTiger

EDITED to provide full info.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Not sure if you posted but what was defective about it?


One of the two fans on the first card would run at full tilt (it's actually noisier than my properly-working card is if I set it to 100% even!) regardless of fan speed setting, beginning at POST from cold boot. I actually think the busted fan on the first card was running overvolted somehow







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tec Savy*
> 
> Yes, please share your feedback. What defects you found and why you don't like it? Looking forward to your reply.


In addition to the actual defective part on one of the cards, there are a host of issues with the evga design unfortunately







:

The heatsink doesn't make proper contact with the core by design, and the vrm/volt controller are of low quality (and only 4-phase rather than 6 on other custom designs) as discussed here by TPU's review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html Look at the picture and you can see it only contacts about two of the three heatpipes. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/images/cooler2.jpg

The fans aren't as quiet as other models, talked about here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/24.html

And finally there is a coil whine present by multiple user reports and a review here: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/14
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bit-tech*
> For those of you interested in small form factors, the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2 is a good option, as the height of the card does not extend past the edge of the PCI bracket, which can be an issue in certain mini-ITX cases. More generally speaking, it's also the fastest card out of the box, so if you're not interested in overclocking yourself then that's good reason to go for it. *However, we dislike the small but apparent noise emitted from the power circuitry under load. It won't affect everyone - only those with otherwise quiet systems or with their PC right next to them, but it does put us off.*


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The 980 at 1.6GHz+ should still have a ~10%+ advantage over the 780 Ti at 1.3GHz.
> 
> Honestly, both defensive Kepler owners and Maxwell evangelists are ridiculous.
> 
> Kepler is now irrelevant.
> 
> But at the same time, in performance terms GM204 is not groundbreaking -- not as much as Kepler was against Fermi (since Maxwell couldn't get 20nm), let alone the game-changer G80 was.
> 
> It is groundbreaking in only two dimensions: performance/watt and performance/price (for the 970). GM200 will be break new ground for actual performance.


Performance wise it's not but the latter two you are correct. The Big die Maxwell will annihilate the 780ti as it's rightfully so!


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> EDITED to provide full info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the two fans on the first card would run at full tilt (it's actually noisier than my properly-working card is if I set it to 100% even!) regardless of fan speed setting, beginning at POST from cold boot. I actually think the busted fan on the first card was running overvolted somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In addition to the actual defective part on one of the cards, there are a host of issues with the evga design unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> The heatsink doesn't make proper contact with the core by design, and the vrm/volt controller are of low quality (and only 4-phase rather than 6 on other custom designs) as discussed here by TPU's review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html Look at the picture and you can see it only contacts about two of the three heatpipes. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/images/cooler2.jpg
> 
> The fans aren't as quiet as other models, talked about here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/24.html
> 
> And finally there is a coil whine present by multiple user reports and a review here: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/14


Just curious, did GPU-Z display the correct number of ROP's @64? Mine says 32 and my card doesnt seem to be performing even close to the reviews i have read.....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Just curious, did GPU-Z display the correct number of ROP's @64? Mine says 32 and my card doesnt seem to be performing even close to the reviews i have read.....


Mine is also reading as 32 erroneously







.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> And then EVGA dropped the bomb. GTX 980 Classified incoming...
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


Looks like the classified comes into the mix now, any guesses on pricing?

Still leaning towards the MSI 970 in terms of bang for the buck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh, I will.... I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looking forward to getting a working pair in quite a bit.


That would be great, reps incoming for you.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

How come the 970 gets worse FPS at 1440p/4k in Skyrim than the 290 >_<.. I'm trying to convince myself to buy 2 970s, but FPS wise it wouldn't make any sense for the main game I play.


----------



## Descadent

classy doesn't have multi dp... extremely disappointing = no buy for me :-(


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> classy doesn't have multi dp... extremely disappointing = no buy for me :-(


the hydro version looks promising, with ek block. Waiting for the final clock rating....


----------



## carlhil2

That Hydro Copper though....


----------



## FlyingSolo

Very good review of 970 on 1080p and 1440p


----------



## azanimefan

that 330 price is fantastic for the GTX 970. roughly 290x performance for <290 price.

Heck... considering the GTX 980 is a little faster then the 780ti, that 550 price is mind blowing as well.


----------



## carlhil2

Nvidia themselves that these cards replaces the 670/680, which means that the replacements for the 700 series hasn't hit yet, and, should be...hopefully, in the next 3-6 months..


----------



## Serandur

I get why people are excited for the new launch (only natural), but people amazed at all of this like it's some unprecedented "OMG, can't believe it!" phenomenon give me a chuckle. I don't mean that in a derogatory way, but it's amusing. New processor architectures are generally better than their predecessors, there's really nothing exceptional about slightly surpassing GK110 at somewhat lower prices (somewhat in the case of the 980 particularly, the 970 isn't a horrible pricing tier I agree) while being more efficient with the new architecture. That's the way GPUs have always progressed and are supposed to progress; this is actually likely the slowest period of relative performance increases in like the history of the market, lol. But Maxwell is a beautiful architecture (that Nvidia will milk dry to the bone







).


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nvidia themselves that these cards replaces the 670/680, which means that the replacements for the 700 series hasn't hit yet, and, should be...hopefully, in the next 3-6 months..


I'm pretty sure it's meant as "if you own a 670/680 it's worth upgrading, if you own a 770/780/780ti it's not". Considering they are stopping production with the 770/780, I can't see how these aren't replacements for them.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's meant as "if you own a 670/680 it's worth upgrading, if you own a 770/780/780ti it's not". Considering they are stopping production with the 770/780, I can't see how these aren't replacements for them.


Well obviously Nvidia would want people to buy the new cards even if they're on 700 series.

They are simply being subtly polite to very recent purchasers (2-3 months ago) so they don't seem like penny pinchers giving off the vibe of "lol you just bought a GPU 2-3 months ago, now buy another!!!".


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nvidia themselves that these cards replaces the 670/680, which means that the replacements for the 700 series hasn't hit yet, and, should be...hopefully, in the next 3-6 months..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's meant as "if you own a 670/680 it's worth upgrading, if you own a 770/780/780ti it's not". Considering they are stopping production with the 770/780, I can't see how these aren't replacements for them.
Click to expand...

i haven't seen anyone mention not upgrading the 770 esp. since its a rehashed 680. its more of the GK110 (780,titan and 780ti). now before anyone start yelling troll or hater, let me say i can get a 980 for $30 freaking dollars. but i am waiting for big maxwell to get the gains i did by upgrading from a 570 to 780*. (50%-60% not ~20%-30%).

though, when nvidia can provided better performance at a much cheap price (57% for 970/780), that does make the older chip obsolete - who would buy that?
*unless i see some _serious_ unlocked/overvoltage love for the 980. - c'mon skyn3t!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I get why people are excited for the new launch (only natural), but people amazed at all of this like it's some unprecedented "OMG, can't believe it!" phenomenon give me a chuckle. I don't mean that in a derogatory way, but it's amusing. New processor architectures are generally better than their predecessors, there's really nothing exceptional about slightly surpassing GK110 at somewhat lower prices (somewhat in the case of the 980 particularly, the 970 isn't a horrible pricing tier I agree) while being more efficient with the new architecture. That's the way GPUs have always progressed and are supposed to progress; this is actually likely the slowest period of relative performance increases in like the history of the market, lol. But Maxwell is a beautiful architecture (that Nvidia will milk dry to the bone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Most of that came with a shift to a new node...this is still 28nm. So not only is this an unexpected bump in performance at a completely reasonable price after far too long of a dry spell, it also means that we can expect another one when big maxwell comes out, and then maybe another one when 20nm hits. And beyond that, it shows that NVIDIA is capable of pushing the limits even when the easy wins like node shrinks are off the table. The last thing anyone wants is for GPUs to become as stagnant as CPUs, so there's a lot to be excited about.


----------



## Baasha

So the GTX-980 is considered a 'tick' and not a 'tock' correct?

Hopefully they will release the 'full' Maxwell (GK210) sooner rather than later.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Lol i have even better
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2295600
> 
> But we talk for benching. For gaming this is not possible.And a 970 is a really good gaming card


Tesselation load modified...

Can't compare AMD cards that don't run tesselation with Nvidia cards that do.


----------



## carlhil2

That's why I take ALL benchmark scores with a grain of salt, the only trick that I use when I bench is setting the app for "Realtime Priority" ..I just know what my system can push, and, at the moment, I am satisfied, still want an 980 Classy..


----------



## IronWill1991

Now I'm worried if I made a bad choice on choosing EVGA GTX 970 ACX after hearing the problems. Maybe I should return it and try to get MSI gaming instead. I won't able to do that until Thursday when it comes here.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Most of that came with a shift to a new node...this is still 28nm. So not only is this an unexpected bump in performance at a completely reasonable price after far too long of a dry spell, it also means that we can expect another one when big maxwell comes out, and then maybe another one when 20nm hits. And beyond that, it shows that NVIDIA is capable of pushing the limits even when the easy wins like node shrinks are off the table. The last thing anyone wants is for GPUs to become as stagnant as CPUs, so there's a lot to be excited about.


Not true. If it was all or even mostly node shrinks, why would Nvidia even need its top-tier engineers and new architectures every couple of years... just shrink the transistors and stuff in more cores of the same architecture each generation, right? Maxwell's efficiency gains are relatively exceptional, but people still completely underrate architectural gains of the past. Furthermore, that does indeed add to excitement for Maxwell as an architecture, but these GM204 products in particular? They're nothing groundbreaking performance wise, in fact they're probably the smallest jump in architectural debut products as far as raw performance gains go in many years and the stupid thing is they don't need to be because Maxwell is such a monstrously efficient architecture.

And the 980 is a complete ripoff, no ands, ifs, or buts about it. GM200 will trash it (in a way the 980 should have done to the 780 Ti... which in actuality turned out to be roughly its equal) and Nvidia's margins on the things must be huge given the small die size, high price, and maturity of the node. In terms of the performance gains between the two specific products as single GPUs, GK110 and GM204, nobody should be overtly impressed. Maxwell the architecture is impressive, certainly, but they've given literally the bare minimum in performance gains with these specific GPUs at the high-end (any less and they would be dead-even at their best). If I wasn't planning on 970 SLI (due to power efficiency, which I should emphasize as not a pro for me; vastly prefer a single stronger card), I wouldn't know what's going through my mind in selling my 780 GHz; the 970s individually will need a moderate overclock to really match it across the board, let alone meaningfully surpass it even according to benchmarks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> So the GTX-980 is considered a 'tick' and not a 'tock' correct?
> 
> Hopefully they will release the 'full' Maxwell (GK210) sooner rather than later.


By Intel standards, Maxwell would be a tock... new architecture, same process node.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> What happened to your 290X? ( If I'm not mistaken )
> 
> Good thing you stayed off Twitter, they may have put a spell on you to remain "Team Red"


lol I still have them both, I think I'll hold onto them.
I'm not one of "those" people, I use what I want when I want, whether its Nvidia or Amd don't care







lol


----------



## carlhil2

Mid to late October for the Classifieds...the Hydro, "later this month..."


----------



## Olivon

Dunno if AMD was really prepared to this massive kick in the nuts.
Tonga brings almost nothing to the table and next chip got to be really competitive enough to offer an alternative to upcoming Big Maxwell monster.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Dunno if AMD was really prepared to this massive kick in the nuts.
> Tonga brings almost nothing to the table and next chip got to be really competitive enough to offer an alternative to upcoming Big Maxwell monster.


Big Maxwell will drop before any reactionary product can come out from AMD. Big Tonga vs Big Maxwell, fight!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Four GTX 980s all watercooled...

I think it could run Crysis 4K.


----------



## Google Reader

Sooo… if I'm currently using r9 290 should i even think about 970? From my perspective 290 is still the best price/performance solution.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Google Reader*
> 
> Sooo&#8230; if I'm currently using r9 290 should i even think about 970? From my perspective 290 is still the best price/performance solution.


well uh... if you already own the 290, yeah the 290 will be the best price-performance


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Four GTX 980s all watercooled...
> 
> I think it could run Crysis 4K.


Quad scaling from a % of games standpoint is better with AMD, and would probably pull better frames @ 4K with 4 GPUs than 4 980s.

Unless Nvidia is fixing up their scaling when going from 2 to 3 and 3 to 4 GPUs...

It's the reason I went from 4 780 Ti's, and then purchased 3 290X's (almost four) until I heard about the early release of the 980, in which case I've bought one already and will wait for more Quad benchmarks before spending the $ on watercooling 'again' like I did with my 780 Ti Classifieds...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Tesselation load modified...
> 
> Can't compare AMD cards that don't run tesselation with Nvidia cards that do.


I didint compare anything. You should check the other post too ^^


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave these here:




http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-benchmarks-crysis-3


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just bought the 970 G1


----------



## nyk20z3

Waiting for the Classified to drop,after owning a 780 Lighting I will never settle for nothing but the best.


----------



## Crouch

Guys, which 970 do you recommend getting? I'm down to these 3 models :

EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
ASUS STRIX GTX970-DC20C

The G1 is the most expensive model between them but is it worth paying a bit more for the extra 3rd fan or is it better to just get the STRIX or the ACX 1.0 ?!


----------



## looniam

did you see this?
Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Review Roundup: feat. ASUS, EVGA and MSI


----------



## FreeElectron

How do the 970 scale on sli?


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> did you see this?
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Review Roundup: feat. ASUS, EVGA and MSI


Awesome! Thanks for the link. I think I'll be going with the STRIX because the MSI model isn't available yet in where I'm going to order from


----------



## omarh2o

So when do you guys think we can expect seeing leaks or any kind of news/rumors on the 980ti or whatever big Maxwell will be called ? my next setup will be 3 way SLI, and im extremely tempted to go with 980 classies. But if we might see the next Maxwell release sometime in December or January 2015 Ill wait . 980's are performing awesome right now and really want to go Maxwell


----------



## vMax65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Just bought the 970 G1


Good job FlyingSolo you wont be disapointed... enjoy it.. and then later on SLI it. Simply amazing price for the performance and I was just about to buy the 290x when this story broke and I still thought that I would not be able to afford the 970. Did not expect Nvidia to kick of with these prices, that is what is the real story with this launch.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How do the 970 scale on sli?


Here's the only review I've seen of them in SLI so far: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks vMax65. Will be getting another one for sli soon. Just had a bid on my 780 so looks like thats gonna be sold soon


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks vMax65. Will be getting another one for sli soon. Just had a bid on my 780 so looks like thats gonna be sold soon


Grats!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Grats!


Thanks.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/geforce-gtx-980-review/ <- Zotac GTX970 numbers included. Honestly it looks like a very generic card, but good enough for me.


thank you, but sadly that is the Zotac OMEGA


----------



## melodystyle2003

Excuse my paint skills, this is made based on TPU reviews.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i haven't seen anyone mention not upgrading the 770 esp. since its a rehashed 680. its more of the GK110 (780,titan and 780ti). now before anyone start yelling troll or hater, let me say i can get a 980 for $30 freaking dollars. but i am waiting for big maxwell to get the gains i did by upgrading from a 570 to 780*. (50%-60% not ~20%-30%).
> 
> though, when nvidia can provided better performance at a much cheap price (57% for 970/780), that does make the older chip obsolete - who would buy that?
> *unless i see some _serious_ unlocked/overvoltage love for the 980. - c'mon skyn3t!


I agree, Big Maxwell/ 20nm would be more of a worthwhile upgrade for folks who are running GK110 now. Look at it this way, if someone has a 780 and they can sell it to get two 970s for sli, its a pretty good trade, but you are replacing one card with two cards, and given the price/performance 970 in sli, this trade is a clear winner.
However, if the Big Maxwell / or the next 20nm comes out over the next few months, and delivers a min of 35% -40% gain over GK110, before overclocking, you would be kicking yourself for not waiting. But, the price of the Big Maxwell/ next 20 nm may be higher which may still sway the argument in favor of 970 sli, strictly based on price/performance.

But, why not wait if you have a GK110/GK 110s and find out for yourself, rather than chasing performance by selling your cards every two-three month, especially if the next card to drop is more real than rumor at this time? If you have already sold your card, and can't wait, get the cards that give you the best p/p now, if not , then holding on to your cards for a bit longer ain't gonna make them any worse









On a separate, but related note, have we seen any reference cards from Nvidia yet on this release, or all of these 970s/980s are being sold by AIBs as non ref cards?


----------



## carlhil2

780ti's are just monsters, If I had one, I would just add another, anyways, can't wait for that 980 Classy to drop...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Woohoo! GTX670 sold off amazon.... hello GTX970 this week!!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Woohoo! GTX670 sold off amazon.... hello GTX970 this week!!!


Helloooo

My 670s are also available for sale now 

Kinda sad to see them go, especially my KFA2 one. Stock boosts to 1293mhz...


----------



## MeanBruce

Wishing EVGA hadn't extended the PCB on their 970 ACX offerings with an almost blank component placement in order to bolt on the cooler.

Anyone looking to water cool out of the box is stuck with a blank piece of circuit board material hanging out and over the EK block about 2.5inches.










Had high hopes for EVGA, was going to be my first NON-Asus card, oh well maybe the reference 970s OR an EVGA 970 Classified will be better thought out.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> And then EVGA dropped the bomb. GTX 980 Classified incoming...
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


Knowing evga they'll price it at 699


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Knowing evga they'll price it at 699


This is going to be a high price for sure. If only they have one coming for the 970 i'll cancel my order now for the G1


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Wishing EVGA hadn't extended the PCB on their 970 ACX offerings with an almost blank component placement in order to bolt on the cooler.
> 
> Anyone looking to water cool out of the box is stuck with a blank piece of circuit board material hanging out and over the EK block about 2.5inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had high hopes for EVGA, was going to be my first NON-Asus card, oh well maybe the reference 970s OR an EVGA 970 Classified will be better thought out.


Probaly not going to see a 970 Classified. The only reason there was a 770 Classified was because it was just a rebadged 680.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Knowing evga they'll price it at 699


$629
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This is going to be a high price for sure. If only they have one coming for the 970 i'll cancel my order now for the G1


See above


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn so no 970 Classified.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn so no 970 Classified.


Only hope we have for a killer 970 would be a Hawk. Hawk would just have a beefed up PCB and a pair or 8 pins compared to the Gaming


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Probaly not going to see a 970 Classified. The only reason there was a 770 Classified was because it was just a rebadged 680.
> $629
> See above


Pretty bold conclusion out of nowhere lol....

980 Classy uses the 780 and 780Ti Classy PCB.

What's to stop EVGA doing a 970 Classy with the 680 Classy PCB?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Only hope we have for a killer 970 would be a Hawk. Hawk would just have a beefed up PCB and a pair or 8 pins compared to the Gaming


Is there any news of this coming out. Cause my card will be posted tomorrow. Only have time to cancel it now


----------



## l88bastar

Is there any place that has the GTX980 water blocks available yet? I just bought two 980s and would hate to have to re-route my water cooling for non-wc cards









Id like to just slip the water blocks on the 980s and put em right in my system


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> This is going to be a high price for sure. If only they have one coming for the 970 i'll cancel my order now for the G1


That one will be high as well, I would keep the G1.


----------



## GoldenTiger

There's my old custom-board/coler oc 780 vs. a new ref board/cooler 980 by SilentScone







.
GPU score: 780 oc 11800, 980 oc 16090.

My 59.0% asic score 970 is struggling to not hit the power limit even at low volts, glad I have the MSI 970 Gaming pair coming in late this week instead at this point... the specific samples I got were absolute dogs (one with a totally defective fan, the other with this abnormally low asic that chugs power limit). I was going to throw a comparison to that in too, but it's lower than the average 970 is by a longshot (~13200-13500 gpu score oc'd from the 970 owners' thread).

EDIT: Here's c-buzz's 970 oc (air) for now...







on the same card I have two incoming of (13300 gpu score, almost a 13% gain):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> MSI Gamer 970
> Firestrike
> 11663 - Fire Strike - [email protected] - X58 Xeon [email protected] - 12GB 1900 - R3E - C-BuZz - Air - Link


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Is there any place that has the GTX980 water blocks available yet? I just bought two 980s and would hate to have to re-route my water cooling for non-wc cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to just slip the water blocks on the 980s and put em right in my system


EK is shipping on the 26th.









http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-nickel.html


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'll probably go 980 SLI instead of 970 SLI. The Asus 980 Strix looks to be of a lot higher quality than the Asus 970 Strix. Plus, the Asus 980 Strix has a different and better cooler...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Is there any news of this coming out. Cause my card will be posted tomorrow. Only have time to cancel it now


No. No word on a 970 Hawk which is a pity because it would be epic


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> No. No word on a 970 Hawk which is a pity because it would be epic


Guess i have to settle with the G1 then


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Don't bother, these guys are all high off of their "new card fever" and aren't really grasping that the 780Ti basically trades blows with the 980 when both are clocked to the max. I bet there will be very few, if any 980 owners here that manage to beat some of the top Titan and 780Ti scores in the benching section (like MrTooShort and Alatar etc). This is a sort of bizarre new card launch for Nvidia in my experience as I can't remember a time where the new flagship was not really any faster than its predecessor when both are at max clocks, yet some of these noob 980 owners are acting like they just got Titan back in 2013 (which was a TRUE flagship video card launch with no questioning its superiority).
> 
> But hey, at least they do get that great power consumption!! There is that!!


I think everybody grasps that. It's just that Nvidia managed to deliver a lot more power efficiency with a new architecture on the same node. Compare that with Tonga, which is basically AMD adding features to the same architecture. You can tell why an enthusiast would be excited about architectural improvements and how you can do the same or more with less, and especially what that means for future cards.

On the other hand, the GTX 980 is not supposed to supersede the GTX 780 *Ti*. Nvidia made it very clear when they compared these cards against the GTX 680 and 670 and the prices also reflect that (whether we like this new pricing structure or not). People that saved up to get one of the GK110 cards won't gain much by buying these. Selling them now is basically optional. You can perfectly keep them and keep playing your games maxed out just like before until the true successor comes along. And it will be impressive because it will use the same power, but perform a lot better on the same node. That is why this launch is exciting, because it gets us nearer that and already at enthusiast level. I was already excited when they launched GM107 because you could already predict with more or less certainty that these would be exciting times.

Of course, getting a newer manufacturing process to work is also exciting and a difficult thing to do (and increasingly so), but let's also appreciate the brilliance that goes into having to manage difficult situations and having to do with 28nm, making an even more efficient architecture.

So, people who have money to have the latest and greatest at launch just because or because they want to have the latest features, or the improved power consumption, go ahead and buy one. Will you miss out on much in the meantime before GM200 comes along if you don't ? No. You can keep them and keep using them, they're still perfectly fine cards and still perform great.

People who saved up to get the GTX 780 / 780 Ti / Titan / Titan Black ? These cards are not for you. They don't deliver the performance per dollar to justify replacing your current one(s) UNLESS you sell the one(s) you currently have now. You have to weigh the pros and cons of doing that. How much money will you have to add to the sale(s) money in order to make the purchase ? Are you getting enough added performance and features you need / want to justify the work and the money ? If not, then just wait for GM200.

If you usually have to save up but really want the best of the best, GM200 is where you can start looking to upgrade. Upgrading now would be too soon anyway and not even Nvidia is expecting that, just the same as Intel doesn't expect people on SB to upgrade to IB or people on IB to upgrade to Haswell. They are just incremental upgrades for people who are on a different upgrade schedule than you to have something new on the market every year. It's not a product necessarily aimed at you. Does this make it less interesting or boring ? It depends. You can't please everybody. People with lots of money would want faster and better sooner, people that have to save up would want their purchases to keep their market value for longer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This launch remind me so much of HD 58XX launch.


I thought so too, especially the GTX 970 reminds me of the HD 5850.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I think everybody grasps that. It's just that Nvidia managed to deliver a lot more power efficiency with a new architecture on the same node. Compare that with Tonga, which is basically AMD adding features to the same architecture. You can tell why an enthusiast would be excited about architectural improvements and how you can do the same or more with less, and especially what that means for future cards.
> 
> On the other hand, the GTX 980 is not supposed to supersede the GTX 780 *Ti*. Nvidia made it very clear when they compared these cards against the GTX 680 and 670. People who saved up to get the GTX 780 / 780 Ti / Titan / Titan Black ? These cards are not for you. They don't deliver the performance per dollar to justify replacing your current one(s) UNLESS you sell the one(s) you currently have now. You have to weigh the pros and cons of doing that. How much money will you have to add to the sale(s) money in order to make the purchase ? Are you getting enough added performance and features you need / want to justify the work and the money ? If not, then just wait for GM200.


A+++++++ post, would agree again







! *I don't think anyone's disputing that 780 Ti remains a fine card and grasps that they did not magically become slower than they were a week ago today. But for anyone below that you should be giving it consideration as to whether an upgrade path would be smart for you (or not).* 780 to 970? Debatable depending on what you can get out of yours selling it, and how much effort you feel it takes to pull the card and ship it, then install the new one. 780 to 980? A definite gain, but an additional expense as well. 770/below? If you can afford it, the gain is enormous on all fronts.

Sold my non-Ti 780 for $400 a little earlier than I should have but paying $250 more total out of pocket to get 2x MSI Gaming 970's in SLI will be an obscene upgrade and have cost me less than the swap to a single good custom 780 Ti would have by handily over $100 just a month ago (which I considered seriously, bought one open box at a discount that had issues and returned, then decided to wait). *No, if you have an incredibly well-clocking 780 Ti right now, these cards aren't really intended for that audience*. But for 780/below owners, the 980 (or 970 sli) is a generally solid upgrade path if you can cash out your 780/below cards at a good price quickly enough before the bottom falls out on them used.

Having recently gotten a 4k monitor (back in May), the 780 single was just not cutting it. GTX 970 SLI can breeze through with it, though. It was a no-brainer for the cost. I'd have been stupid not to do it. Even the dog 59% asic 970 single I'm on until the new pair arrives Thurs. is doing far better in bf4 and elder scrolls online than my old 780 was able to at 4K, and one of those is about $75 less alone than what I sold my 780 for. But as I said above.... paying some extra to go from a 780 to a 980, or 780 to 970 SLI? Incredible deal.

Speaking to the future, I am excited as hell for what comes next from GM200 and later, 20nm Maxwell 2.0. *Nvidia's proven their architecture now, the tech is impressive and well done to boot. The implications of this to upcoming cards cannot be understated for both high-and-low end rigs.*


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone know when there will be a new stock of GTX 970's in on amazon?????
I just sold my 670 in light of buying the 970 and they're all out of stock... I'm looking at buying the EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked...or should I get the non-superclocked?

Also,

I'll be putting my modded AIO cooler on this 970. Should make for incredible temps and overclocks...can't wait for this huge performance boost....

























Back on integrated graphics...670 ready to ship out


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone know when there will be a new stock of GTX 970's in on amazon?????
> I just sold my 670 in light of buying the 970 and they're all out of stock... I'm looking at buying the EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked...or should I get the non-superclocked?
> 
> Also,
> 
> I'll be putting my modded AIO cooler on this 970. Should make for incredible temps and overclocks...can't wait for this huge performance boost....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on integrated graphics...670 ready to ship out


Nice! How much did you get for your 670, by the way? I'm half-debating selling off the 750 Ti I have to grab a third 970 for a secondary rig... not sure what the used market is like on the 670, 680, 750 Ti at this point?

If the BIOS mods take for higher volts and power limit you're going to be flying with an AIO cooler on that 970 card.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just sold my 780 SC for $420


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Just sold my 780 SC for $420


Nice dude that's pretty good. I want that MSI or ASUS but that would involve a case change due to the stupid cooler being so much taller than my case allows unless I go custom WC ASAP to get the cooler off of there.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice dude that's pretty good. I want that MSI or ASUS but that would involve a case change due to the stupid cooler being so much taller than my case allows unless I go custom WC ASAP to get the cooler off of there.


Even tho i ordered the G1 am still thinking if i should go for the msi or asus. But asus has bad RMA service from what i have read so far. So the asus is a big no go for me.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Even tho i ordered the G1 am still thinking if i should go for the msi or asus. But asus has bad RMA service from what i have read so far. So the asus is a big no go for me.


I regretted buying my board with what I heard about ASUS's RMA.
I'm not sure if it's blown out of proportions or its true.


----------



## HiTechPixel

I want the best GPU possible to go along with my X99 system.

*Should I get a GTX 750 Ti now and wait for GM200 or should I go 970/980 SLI?*

P.S. Will be playing in 2560x1400!


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


>


The only thing I get from this is GTX 780 TI is a beast!!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I want the best GPU possible to go along with my X99 system.
> 
> *Should I get a GTX 750 Ti now and wait for GM200 or should I go 970/980 SLI?*
> 
> P.S. Will be playing in 2560x1400!


970 sli is plenty for single 1440p...980 sli even better. i wouldn't wait


----------



## raghu78

GM204 is an outstanding product especially because it achieves this level of perf and efficiency on 28nm with a 400 sq mm die. btw these chips seem to easily hit 1.5 Ghz. Nvidia has really knocked this one out of the park. The enthusiast crowd must be waiting in anticipation for a big die Maxwell GM200 on TSMC 20nm process. Imagine what a 4096 cuda cores Maxwell chip with a 384 bit memory bus and that amazing 3rd gen delta color compression can do. Clocks might have to be slightly lower on 20nm as it provides half node like power efficiency gains but full node transistor density gains. I am sure Nvidia can deliver > 2x of GTX 780 Ti perf with a 4096 cc Maxwell chip. AMD is so far behind now that its quite embarassing. GCN 2.0 better be a big improvement over what AMD has now or else Nvidia will have no problem pricing GM200 based Titan 2 for $1000 or even higher.


----------



## fleetfeather

It's almost as if the people who are trying to take a dump on the 980 don't realise it's a GM104 chip trading blows with a GK110, whilst being on the same process node, whilst not costing an arm and a leg, whilst producing unheard of efficiency.

People claiming that 'new owners need to get some perspective, because this is a crappy flagship' need to get some perspective themselves. The only one calling GM104 a flagship is NV's marketing team; of course the flagship GM200/300/9000000 is coming, so what's the beef?

If you already have a card you like and can't justify the upgrade, great! Go enjoy your card then!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> A+++++++ post, would agree again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! *I don't think anyone's disputing that 780 Ti remains a fine card and grasps that they did not magically become slower than they were a week ago today. But for anyone below that you should be giving it consideration as to whether an upgrade path would be smart for you (or not).* 780 to 970? Debatable depending on what you can get out of yours selling it, and how much effort you feel it takes to pull the card and ship it, then install the new one. 780 to 980? A definite gain, but an additional expense as well. 770/below? If you can afford it, the gain is enormous on all fronts.
> 
> Sold my non-Ti 780 for $400 a little earlier than I should have but paying $250 more total out of pocket to get 2x MSI Gaming 970's in SLI will be an obscene upgrade and have cost me less than the swap to a single good custom 780 Ti would have by handily over $100 just a month ago (which I considered seriously, bought one open box at a discount that had issues and returned, then decided to wait). *No, if you have an incredibly well-clocking 780 Ti right now, these cards aren't really intended for that audience*. But for 780/below owners, the 980 (or 970 sli) is a generally solid upgrade path if you can cash out your 780/below cards at a good price quickly enough before the bottom falls out on them used.
> 
> Having recently gotten a 4k monitor (back in May), the 780 single was just not cutting it. GTX 970 SLI can breeze through with it, though. It was a no-brainer for the cost. I'd have been stupid not to do it. Even the dog 59% asic 970 single I'm on until the new pair arrives Thurs. is doing far better in bf4 and elder scrolls online than my old 780 was able to at 4K, and one of those is about $75 less alone than what I sold my 780 for. But as I said above.... paying some extra to go from a 780 to a 980, or 780 to 970 SLI? Incredible deal.
> 
> Speaking to the future, I am excited as hell for what comes next from GM200 and later, 20nm Maxwell 2.0. *Nvidia's proven their architecture now, the tech is impressive and well done to boot. The implications of this to upcoming cards cannot be understated for both high-and-low end rigs.*


I would disagree with your characterization/interpretation of tpi2007 post. He is explicitly making the pint that anyone who currently has a 780 or above is better off waiting for the GM200, unless they have already sold their card ( like in your case and have to have a new card to play with), or just wants the latest and greatest for the heck of it. Would you have considered replacing your 780 with a single 970 , I highly doubt it, and that goes for everyone who owns a GK110. If Nvidia can deliver this performance for a 680 replacement (and that's what Nvidia calls this release, not me) than we can only guess that the 780 and above replacement cards would be somewhat equally good in performance gains. I am not factoring the price in this equation, as we all know that the GK-110 crowd tends to be more performance conscious than price/performance sensitive. As for the 4k, the new cards (GM200) may even be a better fit (this is just my opinion) than these cards. I understand why you bought two 970s to replace a single 780 as you had sold your 780 a little while ago, so your "need" for a card NOW, might have been different than others who still have their cards, and can play out the "optionality benefit" of time and make an informed decision once the GM200 drops.

What's good for you is good for you.








But, one size doesn't fit all...lol


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I think everybody grasps that. It's just that Nvidia managed to deliver a lot more power efficiency with a new architecture on the same node. Compare that with Tonga, which is basically AMD adding features to the same architecture. You can tell why an enthusiast would be excited about architectural improvements and how you can do the same or more with less, and especially what that means for future cards.
> 
> On the other hand, the GTX 980 is not supposed to supersede the GTX 780 *Ti*. Nvidia made it very clear when they compared these cards against the GTX 680 and 670 and the prices also reflect that (whether we like this new pricing structure or not). People that saved up to get one of the GK110 cards won't gain much by buying these. Selling them now is basically optional. You can perfectly keep them and keep playing your games maxed out just like before until the true successor comes along. And it will be impressive because it will use the same power, but perform a lot better on the same node. That is why this launch is exciting, because it gets us nearer that and already at enthusiast level. I was already excited when they launched GM107 because you could already predict with more or less certainty that these would be exciting times.
> 
> Of course, getting a newer manufacturing process to work is also exciting and a difficult thing to do (and increasingly so), but let's also appreciate the brilliance that goes into having to manage difficult situations and having to do with 28nm, making an even more efficient architecture.
> 
> So, people who have money to have the latest and greatest at launch just because or because they want to have the latest features, or the improved power consumption, go ahead and buy one. Will you miss out on much in the meantime before GM200 comes along if you don't ? No. You can keep them and keep using them, they're still perfectly fine cards and still perform great.
> 
> People who saved up to get the GTX 780 / 780 Ti / Titan / Titan Black ? These cards are not for you. They don't deliver the performance per dollar to justify replacing your current one(s) UNLESS you sell the one(s) you currently have now. You have to weigh the pros and cons of doing that. How much money will you have to add to the sale(s) money in order to make the purchase ? Are you getting enough added performance and features you need / want to justify the work and the money ? If not, then just wait for GM200.
> 
> If you usually have to save up but really want the best of the best, GM200 is where you can start looking to upgrade. Upgrading now would be too soon anyway and not even Nvidia is expecting that, just the same as Intel doesn't expect people on SB to upgrade to IB or people on IB to upgrade to Haswell. They are just incremental upgrades for people who are on a different upgrade schedule than you to have something new on the market every year. It's not a product necessarily aimed at you. Does this make it less interesting or boring ? It depends. You can't please everybody. People with lots of money would want faster and better sooner, people that have to save up would want their purchases to keep their market value for longer.
> I thought so too, especially the GTX 970 reminds me of the HD 5850.


Because.... when people go looking for a new video card^, they are wholly concerned with power efficiency..?

Honestly, too many lame excuses for the 980, which coincidentally, doesn't bring anything new to the table...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Pretty bold conclusion out of nowhere lol....
> 
> 980 Classy uses the 780 and 780Ti Classy PCB.
> 
> What's to stop EVGA doing a 970 Classy with the 680 Classy PCB?


Just an assumption. Just basically saying, don't get your hopes up. Trust me, I wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## krel

Simple question perhaps - the 970/980 cards are GM204. What's the difference between GM200 and GM210, is it just people unsure of the name?


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Because.... _when people go looking for a new video card^, they are wholly concerned with power efficiency..?_
> 
> Honestly, too many lame excuses for the 980, which coincidentally, doesn't bring anything new to the table...


Wuuuuuut?









He's reading a different thread than I am...









If it's not enough for you, wait for the 980Ti, simple...

...


----------



## ArchieGriffs

The one benchmark for Skyrim I've seen puts even the 290 above in terms of FPS vs. the 970 at higher resolutions, which I thought was strange as other benches seemed to give Nvidia the advantage, though that was probably 1080p. Would you think a 1200mhz R9 290 would be better or worse than a 970 at 1500 mhz in Skyrim? Assuming the 290 is 5% faster than the 970 at 1440p at stock clocks.
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-and-GTX-970-GM204-Review-Power-and-Efficiency/Skyrim-S
Here's the review that covers Skyrim. I wish they had done SLI benchamarks for the 970 though, probably would have helped me a ton.

(sorry I did copy paste this post from the Skyrim thread, forgive me!)


----------



## Silent Scone

16k graphics score in FS on a reference air cooler nothing new to the table?

You're either butt hurt or clueless to think that. Fact


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Simple question perhaps - the 970/980 cards are GM204. What's the difference between GM200 and GM210, is it just people unsure of the name?


Keep asking, you'll just keep being told.. an enthusiast only ever needs a 980, or two 970's in SLI... no need to worry about any real advancements from Nvidia.

Just buy their newer, more efficient cards plz..


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> GM204 is an outstanding product especially because it achieves this level of perf and efficiency on 28nm with a 400 sq mm die. btw these chips seem to easily hit 1.5 Ghz. Nvidia has really knocked this one out of the park. The enthusiast crowd must be waiting in anticipation for a big die Maxwell GM200 on TSMC 20nm process. Imagine what a 4096 cuda cores Maxwell chip with a 384 bit memory bus and that amazing 3rd gen delta color compression can do. Clocks might have to be slightly lower on 20nm as it provides half node like power efficiency gains but full node transistor density gains. I am sure Nvidia can deliver > 2x of GTX 780 Ti perf with a 4096 cc Maxwell chip. AMD is so far behind now that its quite embarassing. GCN 2.0 better be a big improvement over what AMD has now or else Nvidia will have no problem pricing GM200 based Titan 2 for $1000 or even higher.


I'm as excited as anyone for GM200 but this is somewhat of an optimistic view of the thing.

TBH a more realistic expectation is around 3072 cuda cores, 38bit bus with 96 ROPs, DP rate increased to 1/2 and 250W+ at 28nm with a huge die.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Whats going on hear. Lets stay on topic


----------



## renji1337

I'm torn between my love on my PC and my love of anime.

Anime is consuming me.

BUT GFX CARDZ.

Prob gonna return my 970 and sell both 780s and get 2 980's because newegg gave me a nice credit line haha


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm torn between my love on my PC and my love of anime.
> 
> Anime is consuming me.
> 
> BUT GFX CARDZ.
> 
> Prob gonna return my 970 and sell both 780s and get 2 980's because newegg gave me a nice credit line haha


Your just like me love my anime and new computer stuff. renji1337 what 970's do you have and also how hot do two cards get in sli


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Whats going on hear. Lets stay on topic


How's it off topic? We're all either discussing the 970/980 or talking about a theoretical 980 Ti/Titan 2 which I would think is a huge part of deciding whether to buy a 970/980 now, or wait for their flagship.

And now you're talking about anime, you hypocrite







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm torn between my love on my PC and my love of anime.
> 
> Anime is consuming me.
> 
> BUT GFX CARDZ.
> 
> Prob gonna return my 970 and sell both 780s and get 2 980's because newegg gave me a nice credit line haha


I probably spend as much time gaming as I do anime, gaming definitely being a much more expensive hobby haha.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Your just like me love my anime and new computer stuff


My routine is go to college, do binary/floating point till I cry and math 102, come home play pc, then run like 8 anime episodes in a row and repeat.

Throw in drinking binges with people sometimes too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Your just like me love my anime and new computer stuff. renji1337 what 970's do you have and also how hot do two cards get in sli


I actually only have 1 970. 2 780 classifieds though.

As a reference my 780 classy's the top one gets to 75c or so at 80% fan speed and this is full load.

crysis 3 makes it 80c on top though.

I'm sure 2 970's even aftermarket would be around 70-73c top 65c bottom.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> My routine is go to college, do binary/floating point till I cry and math 102, come home play pc, then run like 8 anime episodes in a row and repeat.
> 
> Throw in drinking binges with people sometimes too.
> I actually only have 1 970. 2 780 classifieds though.
> 
> As a reference my 780 classy's the top one gets to 75c or so at 80% fan speed and this is full load.
> 
> crysis 3 makes it 80c on top though.
> 
> I'm sure 2 970's even aftermarket would be around 70-73c top 65c bottom.


Thanks. Really wanted the reference style but that only comes with the 980. I'm going to try out sli until GM200 comes out or try to wait longer but that never happens


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Why are people trying to justify having a 7 series card in here?


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Wuuuuuut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's reading a different thread than I am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not enough for you, wait for the 980Ti, simple...
> 
> ...


*When..? * Next year?

Yeah... Wuuuuut ?

Why does Nvidia release a card now, that barely beats cards that were released a year ago.... because it is cheaper..? Price?

I am confused, as to why so many people are so excited over these cards..? Because their PSU isn't powerful enough, and their case it too hot..? Or, is it just because some people like to se their Hz in the spot light?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Why are people trying to justify having a 7 series card in here?


because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I would disagree with your characterization/interpretation of tpi2007 post. He is explicitly making the pint that anyone who currently has a 780 or above is better off waiting for the GM200, unless they have already sold their card ( like in your case and have to have a new card to play with), or just wants the latest and greatest for the heck of it. Would you have considered replacing your 780 with a single 970 , I highly doubt it, and that goes for everyone who owns a GK110. If Nvidia can deliver this performance for a 680 replacement (and that's what Nvidia calls this release, not me) than we can only guess that the 780 and above replacement cards would be somewhat equally good in performance gains. I am not factoring the price in this equation, as we all know that the GK-110 crowd tends to be more performance conscious than price/performance sensitive. As for the 4k, the new cards (GM200) may even be a better fit (this is just my opinion) than these cards. I understand why you bought two 970s to replace a single 780 as you had sold your 780 a little while ago, so your "need" for a card NOW, might have been different than others who still have their cards, and can play out the "optionality benefit" of time and make an informed decision once the GM200 drops.
> 
> What's good for you is good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, one size doesn't fit all...lol


Are you trying to agree with me







? *In short I said I agree with him 100% except for the minor detail that the 780 (non-ti) should be included in the statement* rather than only anything below it. Otherwise I'm basically saying the same thing he is







.

P.S. I owned a 780 at launch through selling recently, and a 780 Ti briefly. I am in the GK110 crowd quite firmly







.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.


I know right.. Eventually more non-ref cards will come out and kick the 780 ti's bootay some more lol.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *When..? * Next year?
> 
> Yeah... Wuuuuut ?
> Why does Nvidia release a card now, that barely beats cards that were released a year ago.... because it is cheaper..? Price?
> 
> I am confused, as to why so many people are so excited over these cards..? Because their PSU isn't powerful enough, and their case it too hot..? Or, is it just because some people like to se their Hz in the spot light?


Don't get me wrong, I'm not at all impressed with the 980 pure performance wise, other than the TDP, and to some extent the price but the 970? Absolutely incredible price/performance. Just because you value the death star of all GPUs doesn't mean other people won't prefer a fleet of x wings piloted by Luke Skywalker. I'd much rather get two cards for a significantly lower price that demolishes whatever flagship is out there than to get the flagship and be left with terrible performance per dollar. Most games that demand enough GPU power that you would want to SLI/xfire support SLI/xfire, and the level of support will only grow.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I know right.. Eventually more non-ref cards will come out and kick the 780 ti's bootay some more lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.












(standing ovation)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Even tho i ordered the G1 am still thinking if i should go for the msi or asus. But asus has bad RMA service from what i have read so far. So the asus is a big no go for me.


I did some measurements and it looks like the EVGA would fit perfectly in my case, the coolers on the MSI and ASUS are too tall. Is it the ACX 1.0 or ACX 2.0 cooler that is terrible?

I plan to custom water cool anyways so I'd be removing the ACX cooler at some point. Now I just need to wait for an SC ACX 2.0 to become available.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm as excited as anyone for GM200 but this is somewhat of an optimistic view of the thing.
> 
> TBH a more realistic expectation is around 3072 cuda cores, 38bit bus with 96 ROPs, DP rate increased to 1/2 and 250W+ at 28nm with a huge die.


Yeah, I think GM200 is going to be 28nm as well. I'd call the specs you're thinking of as highly realistic. Back when we thought it would be 20nm I said higher...

For 28nm Maxwell I called almost identical specs to what launched (except 256-bit vs 384-bit bus width) right down to the reference clocks, back in *February of this year.*


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Why are people trying to justify having a 7 series card in here?
> 
> 
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.
Click to expand...

maybe my reading skill aren't as fined tuned as your's but i don't think anyone is saying the 780TI beats a 980, just that the upgrade isn't for them.

from the owners thread of a pretty good 980 card:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> 9 games and 2 synthetics so far.
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti OC (1175/3700) VS. GTX 980 SC stock (1366/3506) VS. GTX 980 OC (1480/3954)*
> 
> Average FPS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On average, 980 OC is *9%* faster than 780Ti OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking from 1366/3506 to 1480/3954 nets *11%* performance increase:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on minimums. Stay tuned.
> 
> Settings/screenshots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 780 Ti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 980 stock*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 980 OC*


or maybe i am too lazy. it would take a bit to change drivers for a ~10% increase let alone cards . . .but that's ME.

and i exaggerated - i change drivers (leaks) faster than i change socks


----------



## FreeElectron

When will the 980 ti rumors start?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I did some measurements and it looks like the EVGA would fit perfectly in my case, the coolers on the MSI and ASUS are too tall. Is it the ACX 1.0 or ACX 2.0 cooler that is terrible?
> 
> I plan to custom water cool anyways so I'd be removing the ACX cooler at some point. Now I just need to wait for an SC ACX 2.0 to become available.


Alright, let me clarify here as I am probably the guy whose post you read detailing the flaws







, I'm going to guess?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/4040_40#post_22881537

In short to your question, it's both that are worse than the competition. That doesn't mean outright bad, but they are objectively flawed in comparison on basically every aspect of the card's design for eVGA's GTX 970 cards unfortunately.

If you're planning on water, your big issue is going to be, until we get BIOS mods flashed when a new nv flash version comes out and assuming they take, the very low stock power limit in comparison and low stock voltage allowance (+37mv for 1.21v operating max, vs. other cards allowing up to 1.25-1.26v and higher TDP wattage limits) with a water loop.

If you have a lot of length available but not height, try the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970...







for now if you can help it. But while the eVGA has many flaws, it isn't absolutely bad, just relatively so compared to the competitions' offerings.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.


szeged i want to see your kingpin card vs your new 90 classy bench


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not sure what Szeged is smoking. 9% does not equal a stomping. It is faster no doubt, but not by much...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Then again, maybe he's just sitting on something we don't know?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I would not expect Big Maxwell anytime soon. If anything we will see a Titan 2 and then GTX780 class GPU. I would say minimum 9 months from now. There is no reason for Nvidia to release anything faster then GTX980 until AMD responds or they know they are going to respond.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.


I am sure that "people who spent a lot of money on the 700 cards" can afford to spend the money on the next "worthy" upgrade.








We are, after all, talking about graphic cards here, not exotic cars or luxury vacation mansions...lol

If could attempt to summarize the sentiment of the 700 owners (of course this is just an attempt at jest, as everyone can speak for themselves), it would be " this ain't a worthwhile upgrade" for them. End of story. Lol


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure what Szeged is smoking. 9% does not equal a stomping. It is faster no doubt, but not by much...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe he's just sitting on something we don't know?


to be fair, i didn't also add the ~11% when further overclocking. my bad.

however stomping aside - i could just be spoiled from getting 50%-60% increase going from a 570 to 780 . .


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.


It was to be expected tho szeged. I knew these cards were going to be awesome the second I overclocked my 750 Ti to 1400 core. Imagine the 980 replacement on 20nm.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure what Szeged is smoking. 9% does not equal a stomping. It is faster no doubt, but not by much...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe he's just sitting on something we don't know?


Hm? 9-10% is a stomping for a reference cooled, reference PCB card to pull against a custom-cooled custom-bios custom-pcb card, actually. Once we have unlocked BIOS and tdp limits the roof will be raised. And you can quote me on that in a week or two once it happens and people have posted their results. I'll happily admit I was wrong if I end up being so







. However these aren't really aimed at 780 Ti owners, they're aimed at 780 non-Ti and below users.


----------



## Descadent

yall who want a 980 but scared ti will come... not like 980 won't hold it's value... get the 980 now and enjoy it!


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Good job FlyingSolo you wont be disapointed... enjoy it.. and then later on SLI it. Simply amazing price for the performance and I was just about to buy the 290x when this story broke and I still thought that I would not be able to afford the 970. Did not expect Nvidia to kick of with these prices, that is what is the real story with this launch.


Great rig you got there! It's funny that I'll almost have the same exact parts with a few exception like MOBO+CPU because I'll replace my Colossus with the Carbide 540, will get the same AIO, SSD & GPU (Might get the STRIX 970 instead of the G1 though)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> because they spent a lot of money for now less performance than the top end, its not like their cards got magically slower overnight lol. anyone trying to justify that their 780ti beats a 980 is fighting a losing battle. 980 stomps the 780ti, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> It was to be expected tho szeged. I knew these cards were going to be awesome the second I overclocked my 750 Ti to 1400 core. Imagine the 980 replacement on 20nm.
Click to expand...

there you have it folks . .the other bankroll just walked in.

i kid! i kid! i love you guys!

and hate myself for not having your disposable income when i fall asleep every night.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yall who want a 980 but scared ti will come... not like 980 won't hold it's value... get the 980 now and enjoy it!


Man, I have never seen you ever talk about "not buying now" ..









That's cool... I get it...lol


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Alright, let me clarify here as I am probably the guy whose post you read detailing the flaws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm going to guess?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/4040_40#post_22881537
> 
> In short to your question, it's both that are worse than the competition. That doesn't mean outright bad, but they are objectively flawed in comparison on basically every aspect of the card's design for eVGA's GTX 970 cards unfortunately.
> 
> If you're planning on water, your big issue is going to be, until we get BIOS mods flashed when a new nv flash version comes out and assuming they take, the very low stock power limit in comparison and low stock voltage allowance (+37mv for 1.21v operating max, vs. other cards allowing up to 1.25-1.26v and higher TDP wattage limits) with a water loop.
> 
> If you have a lot of length available but not height, try the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now if you can help it. But while the eVGA has many flaws, it isn't absolutely bad, just relatively so compared to the competitions' offerings.


Thanks for your advice, read through your original post. I wanted to go with the MSI, ASUS, or even G1 but the case is going to be a limitation. Here are the dimension of my case 8.74" (W) x 7.48" (H) x 13.82" (D) and it can get up to a 12.2" card in there. My current EVGA is 4.376" in height so I can get about another 3/4 of an inch in height unfortunately.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there you have it folks . .the other bankroll just walked in.
> 
> i kid! i kid! i love you guys!
> 
> and hate myself for not having your disposable income when i fall asleep every night.


Then make sure you talk to Nvidia about keeping the GM200 as reasonably priced as the 970...


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *When..? * Next year?
> 
> Yeah... Wuuuuut ?
> Why does Nvidia release a card now, that barely beats cards that were released a year ago.... because it is cheaper..? Price?
> 
> I am confused, as to why so many people are so excited over these cards..? Because their PSU isn't powerful enough, and their case it too hot..? Or, is it just because some people like to se their Hz in the spot light?


I realize its difficult waiting for the 980Ti, but you have to realize NVidia is/seems to be "dialing-in" these card's performance exactly where and how they want it to be, and releasing no more and no less than they have to.

Sound familiar?

980Ti will most likely arrive 3-4 weeks after the AMD 390X counter-attack (counter-launch).

If AMD uses the 20nm node, even longer still.









I'm interested since migrating to two PCs and buying two cards a 970 as soon as I find the right one, so far NO LUCK, and later a 980Ti, just like you, EVGA KingPin Edition sounds perfect for the Ti in 20nm. OH yes that's worth waiting for.









...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *When..? * Next year?
> 
> Yeah... Wuuuuut ?
> Why does Nvidia release a card now, that barely beats cards that were released a year ago.... because it is cheaper..? Price?
> 
> I am confused, as to why so many people are so excited over these cards..? Because their PSU isn't powerful enough, and their case it too hot..? Or, is it just because some people like to se their Hz in the spot light?


Are you serious?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks for your advice, read through your original post. I wanted to go with the MSI, ASUS, or even G1 but the case is going to be a limitation. Here are the dimension of my case 8.74" (W) x 7.48" (H) x 13.82" (D) and it can get up to a 12.2" card in there. My current EVGA is 4.376" in height so I can get about another 3/4 of an inch in height unfortunately.


Tough call... the MSI Gaming is about 5.5" tall (140mm)







. The Gigabyte has varying lengths reported of about 12" to 12.5" with no solid measurement able to be found. The eVGA may just be your best pick for now especially if you later plan to put it on water, anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> It was to be expected tho szeged. I knew these cards were going to be awesome the second I overclocked my 750 Ti to 1400 core. Imagine the 980 replacement on 20nm.


Been saying this since the 750 Ti came out back in February (7 months now...







) and clocked to 1350 on stock volts with BIOS mods allowing another 300-400mv + higher power target limits getting them to 1450-1500+ for some guys (mine would "only" do 1400 or so







). I did the same thing you did and thought of the possibilities of a bigger Maxwell... even wrote a big essay about what the 970/980 would come out like on 28nm and what a big Maxwell on 20nm would be and basically nailed it to a "T" except bus width they chose.

I'll repost this







:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1806694 (February 15th, 2014, a few days before the 750 Ti launch).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm gonna go off the deep end here with a detailed guesswork at what we might see with GM200 at 20nm. THE RESULTS AND MATH IS THEORETICAL ONLY; THIS IS NOT BASED ON ANY SECRETLY-KNOWN INFO FOR UNRELEASED PRODUCTS. So rumor sites, don't post this up as anything if it's even half-sensible like I think. Feel free to use for a base of your own speculations the idea here, of course.










This slide says the case for Maxwell's first generation is reportedly, for the same performance level we should be seeing half the wattage used even on 28nm, and that per-core we are going to see a 35% gain (by their claims, at this point of course). So a card that would take Kepler 300w can be done in a 150w or less envelope is their claim, on 28nm even. That leaves a huge amount of extra power to continue stuffing in more cores and increasing clocks. Now add in that the Big Maxwell is going to be (GM200/204) on 20nm, and that improves power efficiency and die size usable even further. Now add in that this is Maxwell FIRST generation, for the GM107, and that GM200/204 are SECOND generation by all known info.... and we have a recipe for easily doubling the performance at least, if their claims are anywhere near true.

So, time for some math based on the theoretical and what is a real product launching in a couple of days (GTX 750 Ti).

GM107 has 5 SMM units containing 128 cuda cores, in each GPC. One GPC is what GM107 is using. It uses 60 watts for performance that is only beaten out by a GTX 660 by about 12% per the leaked benches. A GTX 660 has 960 Kepler cores, while a GM107 has 640 Maxwell cores. A GTX 660 uses a TDP rating of 140 watts. See an interesting number here?

960 is 50% more cores than the 640 ones Maxwell is using for the 750Ti. Now, it is around 12% slower there.... see the magic number close by? Nvidia claims a 35% performance increase PER CORE and additionally that the cores there will use only around half the power overall in TDP. Now extrapolate on some napkin math: the GM107 only has a 128-bit bus. That means the bandwidth efficiency is greatly improved because a GTX 650 Ti Boost is a huge amount above a GTX 650 Ti (192-bit vs. 128-bit bus widths and basically the same otherwise).

So it's safe to say that with 50% more bandwidth and 50% more cores, a GTX 660 only performing ~12% higher than a Maxwell part with slightly higher clocks is incredibly impressive. Now let's scale! We know at 28nm lithography that GM107 is around 148 square millimeters for the die size. Let's COMPLETELY IGNORE 20NM for a second here on the power savings and size! Forget about it for a minute. It would be extremely easy to see, since even on 28nm the reticule size is around 570mm2, that they could use 3 GPC units on 28nm taking around 420-430mm2 with this imaginary chip that would have 15 SMM units. 15 SMM units times 128 per unit would mean 1920 Maxwell cores.

Pretend their scheduler is great and the performance scales well with core count and clocks, and that they kept the idea of triple everything there in this hypothetical, non-existent card that is an illustration only. So we'd have a 384 bit bus with 1920 Maxwell cores, probably 7ghz memory speed of GDDR5 like Kepler does at least, and a TDP that fits inside of 200 watts. Now let's say that you only get about 75% scaling from core count here, which is reasonable even though Kepler scales pretty linearly, but it's a new architecture with Maxwell, so let's make the safe assumption. So a GTX 660 performs 12% better than a GM107 with 640 cores. Triple the core count there with our rough napkin math again with everything else and you would have a card performing around the same as GK110 fully unlocked by that theory-crafting, at least, and it has better potential for higher clocks thanks to the lower power usage.

However, in reality, we know they are going 20nm. This allows for even more power savings. This also allows for many more transistors per square mm on the die. So pretend they want to go for a 520mm2 chip on 20nm, keep costs down a tad for Big Maxwell and improve yields per wafer. According to released documents such as this: http://www.cadence.com/rl/Resources/overview/20nm_qa.pdf we can expect to see transistor counts possible of 8-12 billion. GK110 is 7.1 billion transistors. Using that as a point of reference, let's scale 28nm GK110 to 28nm Maxwell GM107: we need less memory controllers and pad space, so we can safely come up with a number in the neighborhood, considering the 148mm2 die size compared to GK110's 551mm2 size. At 20nm, you will be able to fit upwards of 11-12 billion transistors for a high-end part. For 28nm the 148mm2 die size indicates roughly 1.7-1.8 billion transistors with the 128-bit bus.

So now we have a decent number here: we know that Maxwell at 28nm in GM107 form is taking about 2 billion transistors to perform at a level about 89% as fast as a GK106. Let's use this as a base for the next part of this thought exercise







.

So 2 billion.... it's safe to say they could fit 7 GPC's at 20nm easily since 20nm should provide roughly a 2x density shrink in die size used per transistor, very easily, and we wouldn't need to duplicate memory controllers beyond 3x of the 28nm design's if we went for a 384-bit bus. At 20nm let's say they went for a 384-bit bus, to feed 7 GPC's worth of cores since the architecture is more bandwidth-efficient than Kepler, clearly by far. That'd give us 4480 Maxwell cores which already are much more bandwidth-efficient, so it probably would be plenty well-fed on that end of things.

Power-wise we'd be looking at an envelope of, 250 watts since Maxwell GM107 at 28nm takes a full-card power of 60w for 640 cores. That means probably around 45w for the GPU itself, allowing 10w for the GDDR5 and 5w for the fan and other circuitry. The move to 20nm will improve power efficiency drastically, due to the shorter gate lengths. So it's fair to say they could fit seven of those inside of that envelope, more than easily.

Again, let's go for a linear scaling factor of approximately 75% for the core count improvements... so we have a GTX 660 GK106 card we will use and compare to a GK110 780 Ti. A GTX 660 at 1080p is able to pull about 50% of the performance of a fully-unlocked, 780 Ti (source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/27.html).

Now we know each SMM will provide around 90% of that performance, and revision 2.0 (second gen) on 20nm will probably be closer to a 100% figure. So let's conservatively say each SMM-based GPC results in a real-world performance of a GTX 660. In other words, around half of a 780 Ti. Now let's conservatively also say we only see the benefit of 75% of the cores when scaling it to 7 GPC's or 35 SMM's. 35 SMM's would be, as you recall 4480 maxwell cores. Multiply the performance of the 50% card by 7 and we'd have 350% (or 2.5x faster than) of the performance of a full GK110. However, let's now apply the 75% rough rule and we come up with a much more reasonable 262.5% of the performance, or 2.6x as fast as (1.6x faster than) a GTX 780 Ti.

My predictions, therefore, are that we will see a Big Maxwell on 20nm with at minimum twice the performance of a GTX 780 Ti, and by current rumors it is due this year. Add in that Maxwell will be able to clock higher at 20nm (I based those power figures off of the numbers above which were of a card at 28nm with a 1085mhz GPU clock, and realistically they can probably fit a stock core speed of 1100-1150mhz of this big a chip in then. Thus my predictions are we would see a 450-460mm2 die size for this hypothetical card, at 20nm, with a 250-260w TDP rating and thanks to the 2x transistor density, approximately 9.2b transistors.

Napkin math, for sure, but worth thinking about, eh?



Excerpts:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger on Feb 15th 2014*
> 3 GPC units on *28nm taking around 420-430mm2 with this imaginary chip that would have 15 SMM units. 15 SMM units times 128 per unit would mean 1920 Maxwell cores.*
> 
> Pretend their scheduler is great and the performance scales well with core count and clocks, and that they kept the idea of triple everything there in this hypothetical, non-existent card that is an illustration only. So we'd have a 384 bit bus with 1920 Maxwell cores, *probably 7ghz memory speed of GDDR5 like Kepler does at least, and a TDP that fits inside of 200 watts*. Now let's say that you only get about 75% scaling from core count here, which is reasonable even though Kepler scales pretty linearly, but it's a new architecture with Maxwell, so let's make the safe assumption. So a GTX 660 performs 12% better than a GM107 with 640 cores. Triple the core count there with our rough napkin math again with everything else and *you would have a card performing around the same as GK110 fully unlocked by that theory-crafting, at least, and it has better potential for higher clocks thanks to the lower power usage.
> *
> *a card at 28nm with a 1085mhz GPU clock*


What was I wrong on? The bus width was determined to not be needed, and they used 2048 shaders instead of 1920 (6.6% difference).







Oh, and I was a whopping 40mhz off on the 1126 MHz base clock if you want to count that (a whopping 3.7% margin).







Pretty solid for being 7 months before launch for a random forum guy if I say so myself







.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I realize its difficult waiting for the 980Ti, but you have to realize NVidia is "dialing-in" these card's performance exactly where and how they want it to be, and releasing no more and no less than they have to.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> 980Ti will most likely arrive 3-4 weeks after the AMD 390X counter-attack (counter-launch).
> 
> If AMD uses the 20nm node, even longer still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested since migrating to two PCs and buying two cards a 970 as soon as I find the right one, so far NO LUCK, and later a 980Ti, just like you, EVGA KingPin Edition sounds perfect for the Ti in 20nm. OH yes that's worth waiting for.


SO you are saying there is no reason to buy these cards, unless you have been holding out for 10 months, for a cheaper NVidia solution to the R9..?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Then make sure you talk to Nvidia about keeping the GM200 as reasonably priced as the 970...


since they know they can sell cards for ~$750 and 1K why would they stop?

i think there might be _thanks given to AMD_ for the price of these eventual mid range cards. - esp the 970.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Are you serious?


Yes, explain the 980 to me plz...

For someone who doesn't care about the cost of electricity, or heat displacement. All I can see is that the 980 is cheaper and runs cooler than the 780TI. It doesn't bring about any definitive performance gains..

Sorry... If these 9-series were well above the previous gen I could see people dumping their cards and digging in, but all this excitement over nothing..? Price..?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> szeged i want to see your kingpin card vs your new 90 classy bench


very soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure what Szeged is smoking. 9% does not equal a stomping. It is faster no doubt, but not by much...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe he's just sitting on something we don't know?


at 1.21v on air reference cooling the 980 spanks the 780ti kingpin card i have that requires water and 1.5v with a DMM @ 1474 core and 8100memory in firestrike. Dont look at stock clocks, thats a rookie mistake







the 980 is a champion when overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am sure that "people who spent a lot of money on the 700 cards" can afford to spend the money on the next "worthy" upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are, after all, talking about graphic cards here, not exotic cars or luxury vacation mansions...lol
> 
> If could attempt to summarize the sentiment of the 700 owners (of course this is just an attempt at jest, as everyone can speak for themselves), it would be " this ain't a worthwhile upgrade" for them. End of story. Lol


its not the people who can afford to upgrade instantly that are crying







its the people that could barely afford a 780 who are trying to tell themselves their 780s are better. Just because someone cant afford something doesnt mean it sucks.

Can i go out and buy a bugatti veyron right now? no. does that mean it sucks? no.

dont take this as me saying your 780s/titans/780ti somehow got slower over night, because they didnt. They just LOOK slower because something faster came out.

basically - stop looking at paid reviewer sites when it comes to determining the 780ti/780/titans vs the 980 and look at user results.


----------



## KenjiS

Which makes me wonder what some of the custom cooled handpicked 980s are going to be able to pull

I think I'm leaning to the 980 for that reason at this point.. I'm going to wait on Anandtech and HardOCPs 970 reviews however. Anandtech tests a couple key games I play a lot of that no other place seems to test -_-

That and from the looks a OC 980 > SLI 770s in terms of speed


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am sure that "people who spent a lot of money on the 700 cards" can afford to spend the money on the next "worthy" upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are, after all, talking about graphic cards here, not exotic cars or luxury vacation mansions...lol
> 
> If could attempt to summarize the sentiment of the 700 owners (of course this is just an attempt at jest, as everyone can speak for themselves), it would be " this ain't a worthwhile upgrade" for them. End of story. Lol


In the last 18 months I've gone from 680 > 770 > 780 > 780 Ti. I've liked them all, and I LOVE the Ti... I can afford to get a 980. Problem is, the only games I'm really playing right now are BF4 and CS:GO at 1920x1080 (144 Hz). I'd have to get the 980, sell my Ti, and probably notice virtually no perceptible FPS difference at all in either of these games at 1920x1080. I'd rather wait for something that offers a bigger jump in performance than the 980 offers. Comparing OC'd 1200+ Ti to 1400+ 980, it's really not a big difference at all FPS-wise.


----------



## Olivon

Another 970 roundup with MSI, Gigabyte and Asus models on *NordicHardware*


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Lol i have even better
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2295600
> 
> But we talk for benching. For gaming this is not possible.And a 970 is a really good gaming card


What does this mean? Is there a setting that allows for fudging scores?
Quote:


> Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD Catalyst driver, result invalid. Check your video driver settings.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> In the last 18 months I've gone from 680 > 770 > 780 > 780 Ti. I've liked them all, and I LOVE the Ti... I can afford to get a 980. Problem is, the only games I'm really playing right now are BF4 and CS:GO at 1920x1080 (144 Hz). I'd have to get the 980, sell my Ti, and probably notice virtually no perceptible FPS difference at all in either of these games at 1920x1080. I'd rather wait for something that offers a bigger jump in performance than the 980 offers. Comparing OC'd 1200+ Ti to 1400+ 980, it's really not a big difference at all FPS-wise.


Don't stop now.. 680 > 770 > 780 > 780 Ti > 9?? DO it do it.. LOL..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> What does this mean? Is there a setting that allows for fudging scores?


pretty much yes, it allows the gpu to have an easier time hitting a higher score because it turns off settings. its like comparing game benchmarks except one person is allowed to turn anti aliasing off so their fps looks higher.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Yes, explain the 980 to me plz...
> For someone who doesn't care about the cost of electricity, or heat displacement. All I can see is that the 980 is cheaper and runs cooler than the 780TI. It doesn't bring about any definitive performance gains..
> 
> Sorry... If these 9-series were well above the previous gen I could see people dumping their cards and digging in, but all this excitement over nothing..? Price..?


People might be selling 780ti's because the value is going to drop very quickly. Don't forget, the 980 is not the replacement for the 780ti, how long did it take to get GK110 after Kepler launched? A long, long time. The card to replace big Kepler is waiting in the wings for AMD to do something.


----------



## thadius856

Got an email that Amazon charged and marked my order as "In Shipping" for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming. I pre-ordered after the original stock sold out. Estimated delivery is Tues before 8 pm.

The $20 markup and sales tax put it out-the-door over $390. Hopefully TigerDirect, NCIXus, etc. get some in stock before my return window closes, because I'll definitely return it to save a slick $50.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1.21v on air reference cooling the 980 spanks the 780ti kingpin card i have that requires water and 1.5v with a DMM @ 1474 core and 8100memory in firestrike. Dont look at stock clocks, thats a rookie mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 980 is a champion when overclocking.
> its not the people who can afford to upgrade instantly that are crying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the people that could barely afford a 780 who are trying to tell themselves their 780s are better. Just because someone cant afford something doesnt mean it sucks.
> .


After reading this. Am thinking if i should get one of the 980 then two 970. But already bought a 970. If i find a kingpin 780 ti for a good price i will buy one just for collecting. That card looks super nice to me


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> After reading this. Am thinking if i should get one of the 980 then two 970. If i find a kingpin 780 ti for a good price i will buy one just for collecting. That card looks super nice to me


game performance wise in theory two 970s will beat a 980 every single time even at stock clocks vs a highly overclocked 780ti. Unfortunately that theory ends abruptly because a lot of games have abysmal or even no sli support so a single card will be better. depends on the games you play.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quad scaling from a % of games standpoint is better with AMD, and would probably pull better frames @ 4K with 4 GPUs than 4 980s.
> 
> Unless Nvidia is fixing up their scaling when going from 2 to 3 and 3 to 4 GPUs...
> 
> It's the reason I went from 4 780 Ti's, and then purchased 3 290X's (almost four) until I heard about the early release of the 980, in which case I've bought one already and will wait for more Quad benchmarks before spending the $ on watercooling 'again' like I did with my 780 Ti Classifieds...


Yeah the one 3 way SLI review I saw didn't look like they had unfortunately . There was a marginal performance increase going from two to three 980s. Which is sad considering the much lower power draw would lend themselves nicely to it otherwise.

edit: Just came across this which seems to suggest slightly better scaling than the other review I saw. Guess it is still TBD:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave these here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-benchmarks-crysis-3


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> game performance wise in theory two 970s will beat a 980 every single time even at stock clocks vs a highly overclocked 780ti. Unfortunately that theory ends abruptly because a lot of games have abysmal or even no sli support so a single card will be better. depends on the games you play.


Thanks for the heads up. This will be my first time with two cards. Need to look in to it now


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure what Szeged is smoking. 9% does not equal a stomping. It is faster no doubt, but not by much...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, maybe he's just sitting on something we don't know?


In terms of PERFORMANCE only, over GK 110, if this is a stomping, then it's a joke, couldn't agree more. Not to mention the fact that people might not be able to get these volt unlocked or bio hacked as easily as the previous gen, which means these may not touch the top scores for GK 110s in all the benchmarks.
But, it's a really really good release for people upgrading from 600 series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1.21v on air reference cooling the 980 spanks the 780ti kingpin card i have that requires water and 1.5v with a DMM @ 1474 core and 8100memory in firestrike. Dont look at stock clocks, thats a rookie mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 980 is a champion when overclocking.
> its not the people who can afford to upgrade instantly that are crying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the people that could barely afford a 780 who are trying to tell themselves their 780s are better. Just because someone cant afford something doesnt mean it sucks.
> 
> Can i go out and buy a bugatti veyron right now? no. does that mean it sucks? no.
> 
> dont take this as me saying your 780s/titans/780ti somehow got slower over night, because they didnt. They just LOOK slower because something faster came out.
> 
> basically - stop looking at paid reviewer sites when it comes to determining the 780ti/780/titans vs the 980 and look at user results.


Ya man, I was just having some fun with you.









I know that you know better, having owned a number of GK110, than to claim this release to be stomping all over it.
In terms of price/performance, you can argue its a pretty darn good deal, but strictly in terms of performance, it's a yawn over the GK110, but that's just my opinion.

Edit: With regards to the reviewer sites, are you saying they may be intentionally sandbagging the 980 vs GK110 comparison to set up the GK110 install base for up conversion to the next more expensive release?. Hmmmm. Now that you put it this way, may have to think about it a bit


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> What does this mean? Is there a setting that allows for fudging scores?


On AMD's radeon drivers you can edit the tessellation factor through their control panel which will change the demands of the test and result in a much higher performance level. 3dmark will detect this and mark the score as invalid due to modifications as described.

*In short, mr. Sugarhell posted a "fudged score" as you are asking whether was done.







*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Lol i have even better
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2295600
> 
> But we talk for benching. For gaming this is not possible.And a 970 is a really good gaming card


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Another 970 roundup with MSI, Gigabyte and Asus models on *NordicHardware*


Appreciate the link. +1

Good thing most of us can read benchmarks.

These cards will make a few people think they need a RMA with how quiet they are.









I gotta resist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Got an email that Amazon charged and marked my order as "In Shipping" for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming. I pre-ordered after the original stock sold out. Estimated delivery is Tues before 8 pm.
> 
> The $20 markup and sales tax put it out-the-door over $390. Hopefully TigerDirect, NCIXus, etc. get some in stock before my return window closes, because I'll definitely return it to save a slick $50.


Congrats, and you must live somewhere with a hefty tax...still a pretty okay deal to me. Enjoy it.

I see it as $359.99 currently.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Tough call... the MSI Gaming is about 5.5" tall (140mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Gigabyte has varying lengths reported of about 12" to 12.5" with no solid measurement able to be found. The eVGA may just be your best pick for now especially if you later plan to put it on water, anyway.


If the Gigabyte is 12", then I can most likely cram that in my case but it seems like I've seen even dimensions in length up to 13" on some sites. Doesn't seem like most sites have the most accurate dimensions.

I have always been an EVGA guy, but the more I read up on the cooler used on top of the bad design of the card has me thinking of staying away.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Don't stop now.. 680 > 770 > 780 > 780 Ti > 9?? DO it do it.. LOL..


I still may, will prolly wait to see how the 980 Classy OC's first though.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Congrats, and you must live somewhere with a hefty tax...still a pretty okay deal to me. Enjoy it.
> 
> I see it as $359.99 currently.


CA. 8% + $4 shipping upgrade. Didn't actually think it'd ship for a couple weeks. Pleasantly surprised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amazon.com*
> Item(s) Subtotal: $359.99
> Shipping & Handling: $3.99
> 
> Total before tax: $363.98
> Sales Tax: $29.12
> 
> Total for This Shipment: $393.10


I'm bet I can get this thing at MSRP or lower without tax or shipping before the return period runs out.

Edit: Looks like I paid tax on the $4 shipping upgrade. Cuuutteee.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> If the Gigabyte is 12", then I can most likely cram that in my case but it seems like I've seen even dimensions in length up to 13" on some sites. Doesn't seem like most sites have the most accurate dimensions.
> 
> I have always been an EVGA guy, but the more I read up on the cooler used on top of the bad design of the card has me thinking of staying away.


The size of the card is L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm got this from there site


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Which makes me wonder what some of the custom cooled handpicked 980s are going to be able to pull
> 
> *I think I'm leaning to the 980 for that reason at this point..* I'm going to wait on Anandtech and HardOCPs 970 reviews however. Anandtech tests a couple key games I play a lot of that no other place seems to test -_-
> 
> That and from the looks a OC 980 > SLI 770s in terms of speed


Agree, I'd like to also have 980 over a 970, and although my current work build has plenty of room for a full size card with the SSI-EEB motherboard layout, I want a short PCB and card the 970s offer for improved aesthetics and the 970 is enough GPU for my work.

The 980Ti KingPin Edition is for a second rig building next year into a CaseLabs Gemini for benching overclocking gaming (will also act as work backup) just a play rig to contrast the seriousness and separate purpose of owning two very distinct computers.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Here's the only review I've seen of them in SLI so far: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/


*ComputerBase* got some too, scaling is around 87% in 4K :


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> *ComputerBase* got some too, scaling is around 87% in 4K :


Nice







thanks for the link.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> CA. 8% + $4 shipping upgrade. Didn't actually think it'd ship for a couple weeks. Pleasantly surprised.
> I'm bet I can get this thing at MSRP or lower without tax or shipping before the return period runs out.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I paid tax on the $4 shipping upgrade. Cuuutteee.


I was in a similar boat. Ended up with a newegg order for two of the MSI GTX 970 Gaming's at a grand total of $656.xx after coupon and shipping







.


----------



## CalinTM

Any info about 980 Gaming from MSI ? No review nothing, only 970's


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> The size of the card is L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm got this from there site


Thanks, looks like it's 12.28 inches which would really be cutting it close. I'm in a no win situation lol.


----------



## Raikozy

Guys I think I asked this before but I am still a bit confused. Is the 980 250bucks extra cost worth the money based on its performance in comparison to a GTX 970? Everywhere I go, it's all out of stock which means I have around 1-2weeks of decision time. I can still afford the 980 but I mean barely (700bucks here in Canada) and if I get that card, i will most likely get the stock cooler because a lot of nice after market coolers add 30-50bucks extra of price. For Gtx 970, it cost around 370 here in Canada before tax. That's most likely for stock but considering there is not stock gtx 970 yet, most of the cards cost way above that price. I mostly see cards around 400-420 before tax and 480 after tax. For the 970 I can most likely get any after market cooler I wish to get, like the overkill gigabyte cooler etc. So yeah Do you guys think its worth it?
Second question, for after market cooler, which one is better, MSI twinfrozrV, Asus Strix (I don;t know where's the directcu version), Gigabyte G1(this one is awesome honestly), or EVGA ACX 2.0 (my least favorite although I have been using EVGA card for the past 3 years and I know they have a super reliable card and customer service)


----------



## itsgettingcold

When are they going to start bundle these cards with games


----------



## IronWill1991

To people who sold GTX 670 recently, how much did you sell? Pretty soon I'll put mine on sale. I am wondering how much I can sell FTW edition with a package included.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> CA. 8% + $4 shipping upgrade. Didn't actually think it'd ship for a couple weeks. Pleasantly surprised.
> I'm bet I can get this thing at MSRP or lower without tax or shipping before the return period runs out.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I paid tax on the $4 shipping upgrade. Cuuutteee.


Haha, man that sucks. Insult to injury, but I'm sure you'll be able to recoup some of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Any info about 980 Gaming from MSI ? No review nothing, only 970's


With how promising the MSI 970 looked, I've been curious about their 980 and haven't found any.

Here are the specs if anyone cares:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Card Dimension(mm) 279 x 140 x 36
Power consumption (W) 178
Recommended PSU (W) 500
Power Connectors 8-pin x 2
1216MHz Core (Boost Clock:1317MHz) (OC Mode)
1190MHz Core (Boost Clock:1291MHz) (Gaming Mode)
1140MHz Core (Boost Clock:1241MHz) (Silent Mode)
Memory Clock Speed (MHz) 7010
DVI Connectors 1 (Dual-link DVI-I) Max Resolution: 2048x1536 @60 Hz
HDMI Connectors 1 (version 1.4a) Max Resolution: 4096x2160 @24 Hz
DisplayPort 3 (version 1.2) Max Resolution: 4096x2160 @60 Hz
*Source*


Will post reviews if I find any.

All this talk is making it harder to wait until Christmas time


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You're right. 290X/780 class performance at half the power is a joke. Stupid Nvidia.


Because the power draw from everyone's GPU was the single biggest concern..? How about not worrying about eco-friendly video cards and produce ones that actually move the performance deck..?

The 290x/780 had no problems with being plugged into a wall.. don't care about power draw when playing Battlefield... who does?

I am pretty sure the on-board video uses very little power... so why buy a video card if power draw is your over-all concern.?

Lastly, who buys an efficient card, just to OC and make it power hungry again... someone who enjoys OC, that is who. The 900 series is for OC hobbyists, & a year too late for gamers.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsgettingcold*
> 
> When are they going to start bundle these cards with games


When they're having trouble selling them. My guess, next summer.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Because the power draw from everyone's GPU was the single biggest concern..? How about not worrying about eco-friendly video cards and produce ones that actually move the performance deck..?
> 
> The 290x/780 had no problems with being plugged into a wall.. don't care about power draw when playing Battlefield... who does?
> 
> I am pretty sure the on-board video uses very little power... so why buy a video card if power draw is your over-all concern.?
> Lastly, who buys an efficient card, just to OC and make it power hungry again... someone who enjoys OC, that is who. The 900 series is for OC hobbyists, & a year too late for gamers.


Dunno about you but having a furnace blasting hot air from under my desk on my legs during the summer isn't fun while playing Battlefield







.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Dunno about you but having a furnace blasting hot air from under my desk on my legs during the summer isn't fun while playing Battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So that's why you bought TWO video cards..?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Because the power draw from everyone's GPU was the single biggest concern..? How about not worrying about eco-friendly video cards and produce ones that actually move the performance deck..?
> 
> The 290x/780 had no problems with being plugged into a wall.. don't care about power draw when playing Battlefield... who does?
> 
> I am pretty sure the on-board video uses very little power... so why buy a video card if power draw is your over-all concern.?
> Lastly, who buys an efficient card, just to OC and make it power hungry again... someone who enjoys OC, that is who. The 900 series is for OC hobbyists, & a year too late for gamers.


Because you can totally afford to sell that top notch AMD GPU to all the budget oriented users out there right? You know, the people who use the 500w PSUs and stuff. The ones that don't care to have a 1Kw PSU to run a PC just for Battlefield 4.







Yeah that's a reasonable argument.









Perhaps you should go with AMD on both fronts ya know? Since more power draw means more reliable performance right? Least, that's what I'm gettin' from ya.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Another 970 roundup with MSI, Gigabyte and Asus models on *NordicHardware*


Nice to see a post which clearly favors the gigabyte over the msi. Makes me feel a little better about my 2 G1 purchases over MSI gaming.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Because the power draw from everyone's GPU was the single biggest concern..? How about not worrying about eco-friendly video cards and produce ones that actually move the performance deck..?
> 
> The 290x/780 had no problems with being plugged into a wall.. don't care about power draw when playing Battlefield... who does?
> 
> I am pretty sure the on-board video uses very little power... so why buy a video card if power draw is your over-all concern.?
> Lastly, who buys an efficient card, just to OC and make it power hungry again... someone who enjoys OC, that is who. The 900 series is for OC hobbyists, & a year too late for gamers.


Alatar and golden tiger gave you a pretty decent explanation.....Nvidia achieved something special, price,performance,efficiency..shaking the market and bringing us closer to a equal point...if you dont get that wait it out till next launch


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> So that's why you bought TWO video cards..?


Yeah because the 970/980 put out way more heat than a single 290X








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Alatar and golden tiger gave you a pretty decent explanation.....Nvidia achieved something special, price,performance,efficiency..shaking the market and bringing us closer to a equal point...if you dont get that wait it out till next launch


Dont even waste your time on him. He's just trolling


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Nice to see a post which clearly favors the gigabyte over the msi. Makes me feel a little better about my 2 G1 purchases over MSI gaming.


How many monitors do you plan on running? Just curious.

Loved that Gigabyte went ahead and added 3 display ports. That's something that separates it from the pack.

I see you have a 60' Sony @ 1080p.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice! How much did you get for your 670, by the way? I'm half-debating selling off the 750 Ti I have to grab a third 970 for a secondary rig... not sure what the used market is like on the 670, 680, 750 Ti at this point?
> 
> If the BIOS mods take for higher volts and power limit you're going to be flying with an AIO cooler on that 970 card.


$165 + Shipping which is another $6 somethin. With that sale and my Nexus 7 sold, I've got my new 970 already paid for...


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Guys I think I asked this before but I am still a bit confused. Is the 980 250bucks extra cost worth the money based on its performance in comparison to a GTX 970? Everywhere I go, it's all out of stock which means I have around 1-2weeks of decision time. I can still afford the 980 but I mean barely (700bucks here in Canada) and if I get that card, i will most likely get the stock cooler because a lot of nice after market coolers add 30-50bucks extra of price. For Gtx 970, it cost around 370 here in Canada before tax. That's most likely for stock but considering there is not stock gtx 970 yet, most of the cards cost way above that price. I mostly see cards around 400-420 before tax and 480 after tax. For the 970 I can most likely get any after market cooler I wish to get, like the overkill gigabyte cooler etc. So yeah Do you guys think its worth it?
> Second question, for after market cooler, which one is better, MSI twinfrozrV, Asus Strix (I don;t know where's the directcu version), Gigabyte G1(this one is awesome honestly), or EVGA ACX 2.0 (my least favorite although I have been using EVGA card for the past 3 years and I know they have a super reliable card and customer service)


"Is the 980 250bucks extra cost worth the money based on its performance in comparison to a GTX 970?'

My personal opinion from benchmarks that ive seen no but im sure ima get ran over for saying it but thats how i see it. Alot of gains im seeing isnt to much from the 970 to the 980 which is why i didnt go for it. Could i of gotten the gtx 980 yes but again i dont think its purely worth it. Just my two cents


----------



## MeanBruce

Am I the only one who can spot when someone drops into a thread who's having a very irrational day?










Ok me and Stay Puffed...


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> "Is the 980 250bucks extra cost worth the money based on its performance in comparison to a GTX 970?'
> 
> My personal opinion from benchmarks that ive seen no but im sure ima get ran over for saying it but thats how i see it. Alot of gains im seeing isnt to much from the 970 to the 980 which is why i didnt go for it. Could i of gotten the gtx 980 yes but again i dont think its purely worth it. Just my two cents


having the same "dilema" i want to buy a 980 but my brain says 970


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> having the same "dilema" i want to buy a 980 but my brain says 970


I would feel better buying a 970 because of resale value when Big Maxwell comes out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I don't see it linked in the OP... Has there been a review featuring two-card SLI with the 980's yet?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Nice to see a post which clearly favors the gigabyte over the msi. Makes me feel a little better about my 2 G1 purchases over MSI gaming.


Same here. But i will only have one card now. Then get the other one later on


----------



## Snuckie7

Any news of a MSI 970 Hawk or Power Edition?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would feel better buying a 970 because of resale value when Big Maxwell comes out.


yep another good reason, just might be tempted to jump the train again, msi sounds like a solid choice and the OC is massive, can anyone confirm that the strix fan profile can be changed .....?

set on the Msi 95% just waiting a little longer and see what else pans out until next week


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't see it linked in the OP... Has there been a review featuring two-card SLI with the 980's yet?


http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/15/

http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5622/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Because you can totally afford to sell that top notch AMD GPU to all the budget oriented users out there right? You know, the people who use the 500w PSUs and stuff. The ones that don't care to have a 1Kw PSU to run a PC just for Battlefield 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a reasonable argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should go with AMD on both fronts ya know? Since more power draw means more reliable performance right? Least, that's what I'm gettin' from ya.


I sold my Titan and bought two R9 290x's (for two rigs), whatever week the R9's came out about a year ago...

So, what does the 980 do for me.. what gap does the 980 fill in?

The 900 series are just a johnny come lately with power efficiency, not graphics power. Big deal...

Hey Puft... *you shop heat, when buying a video cards..?* Or you just trolling..? Don't get me wrong, I think it is kick azz that a newbie coming upon PC building, will have a low cost solution to his build, but what about those who already own cards... when will Nvidia offer something new for them..?

Most here already owned cards prior, so why all their over zealousness over this card, that does very little over cards from a year ago..? Is it because it is Nvidia..? I am neutral and have no bias... was looking forward to these cards release, then laughed! It offers me nothing, yet people are going SLI to make up for the cards lack of actual power delta over 1 year old cards..? All-the-while selling their current & equally as powerful cards...? <--- All before the release of the real heavy hitters coming..?

Sounds to me like a lot of people just wanting to play with new stuff, more so than the said benefits of that card. Or, are on Nvidia's payola and spreading bias around. The 980 is a decent card, but nothing to get excited about, or even run out in buy, unless you missed a gen.

Makes you wonder... if AMD is willing to drop another $60 on the 290x.. and start a price war, then it isn't about efficiency, or heat anymore... is it..? What will happen to those talking points?

EDIT:

What I am saying is... why all the excitement over the 970/980, when you already know the bigger Maxwell is on the way..?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Man, I have never seen you ever talk about "not buying now" ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool... I get it...lol


because people just keep waiting in the world of pc hardware and never buy anything


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would feel better buying a 970 because of resale value when Big Maxwell comes out.


That's also a good point worth mentioning.

By Big Maxwell, are you referring to the GM200?

Any speculation for release?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't see it linked in the OP... Has there been a review featuring two-card SLI with the 980's yet?


This is at *2560x1440* (all reference cards from Nvidia):


----------



## Olivon

PCLab.pl got 2 reviews :

*970 (Gigabyte + Palit)*

*980 (Gigabyte + Ref)*


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> I sold my Titan and bought two R9 290x's (for two rigs), whatever week the R9's came out about a year ago...
> So, what does the 980 do for me.. what gap does the 980 fill in?
> 
> The 900 series are just a johnny come lately with power efficiency, not graphics power. Big deal...
> 
> Hey Puft... *you shop heat, when buying a video cards..?* Or you just trolling..? Don't get me wrong, I think it is kick azz that a newbie coming upon PC building, will have a low cost solution to his build, but what about those who already own cards... when will Nvidia offer something new for them..?
> 
> Most here already owned cards prior, so why all their over zealousness over this card, that does very little over cards from a year ago..? Is it because it is Nvidia..? I am neutral and have no bias... was looking forward to these cards release, then laughed! It offers me nothing, yet people are going SLI to make up for the cards lack of actual power delta over 1 year old cards..? All-the-while selling their current & equally as powerful cards...? <--- All before the release of the real heavy hitters coming..?
> 
> Sounds to me like a lot of people just wanting to play with new stuff, more so than the said benefits of that card. Or, are on Nvidia's payola and spreading bias around. The 980 is a decent card, but nothing to get excited about, or even run out in buy, unless you missed a gen.
> 
> Makes you wonder... if AMD is willing to drop another $60 on the 290x.. and start a price war, then it isn't about efficiency, or heat anymore... is it..? What will happen to those talking points?


Have you stopped to consider that maybe, *just maybe*, this card isn't aimed at GK110 or 290 series owners?









Did you see any 780 Ti comparisons? GK110 is EOL anyway. Those looking to upgrade from Titans and 780's have to wait for GM200, and if the rumors are true, as soon as this holiday season.










Anyone buying a new high end video card today will have a choice between 290 series, and 970 / 980.

290X are still $500+ *as of today,* I'm really curious what their new pricing will be. AMD mentioned $450, they're gonna have to go to $350, and that still makes the 970 a better buy.

Oh and about efficiency, if Maxwell didn't improve Perf/Watt so much, they wouldn't be able to scale up and fit up to ~3200 CUDA cores into GM200, while meeting a ~250W TDP, in a 600 mm2 die, on 28nm.

You gotta see the bigger picture man.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> I sold my Titan and bought two R9 290x's (for two rigs), whatever week the R9's came out about a year ago...
> So, what does the 980 do for me.. what gap does the 980 fill in?
> 
> The 900 series are just a johnny come lately with power efficiency, not graphics power. Big deal...
> 
> Hey Puft... *you shop heat, when buying a video cards..?* Or you just trolling..? Don't get me wrong, I think it is kick azz that a newbie coming upon PC building, will have a low cost solution to his build, but what about those who already own cards... when will Nvidia offer something new for them..?
> 
> Most here already owned cards prior, so why all their over zealousness over this card, that does very little over cards from a year ago..? Is it because it is Nvidia..? I am neutral and have no bias... was looking forward to these cards release, then laughed! It offers me nothing, yet people are going SLI to make up for the cards lack of actual power delta over 1 year old cards..? All-the-while selling their current & equally as powerful cards...? <--- All before the release of the real heavy hitters coming..?
> 
> Sounds to me like a lot of people just wanting to play with new stuff, more so than the said benefits of that card. Or, are on Nvidia's payola and spreading bias around. The 980 is a decent card, but nothing to get excited about, or even run out in buy, unless you missed a gen.
> 
> Makes you wonder... if AMD is willing to drop another $60 on the 290x.. and start a price war, then it isn't about efficiency, or heat anymore... is it..? What will happen to those talking points?
> 
> EDIT:
> What I am saying is... why all the excitement over the 970/980, when you already know the bigger Maxwell is on the way..?


I get what you're saying, but you do come on a bit...strong. I think the 970 is worthy of excitement at its great performance/price ratio. 980 (for me) is still overpriced. I think $500 for reference is probably more realistic and $450 would likely have made me not wait. At $549 I'm going to wait and see on the non-reference, blocks for the non-reference (sucks buying a board only to not have a block for it ever made), and hopefully news about the GM200/whatever AMD has coming.

That all said efficiency IS still a big deal. For me personally were I to SLI these I could keep my current PSU which is important for multiple reasons:
-my current PSU is less than 1yr old
-a new PSU is additional money on top of the boards and blocks
-a new PSU would be the longer form factor which would make me rethink my case layout particularly my loop drain (or worse make me rethink my case...mmm caselabs)

a $50-$60 cheaper card x2 doesn't offset the above in my situation

I'm personally though looking for a single card performance a jump above last generation that isn't dependent upon SLI/CF since those can be hit/miss as I've come to realize with my current setup.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> How many monitors do you plan on running? Just curious.
> 
> Loved that Gigabyte went ahead and added 3 display ports. That's something that separates it from the pack.
> 
> I see you have a 60' Sony @ 1080p.


Just the 60" sony (i wish it was 60'







. I just love tech but you also need more power than a lot of people want to believe, maybe not sli but more then 1 970. Min frames are the important number not average.

But i will also be getting oculus rift when that releases and at that point SLI 970s probably wont even be enough since consumer OR will probably be at least 1440p and last i heard they were shooting for 95hz min, if not 120.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/geforce-gtx-980-970-test-sli-nvidia/15/
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/5622/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review


Many thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> This is at *2560x1440* (all reference cards from Nvidia):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh my... I wonder if two 980's could run g-sync surround at 1440p. Absolutely love just how much power these have at 1440p, which makes me rather happy since I'm upgrading to 1440p next ^_^

By the way, love your avatar ^_^


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Have you stopped to consider that maybe, *just maybe*, this card isn't aimed at GK110 or 290 series owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see any 780 Ti comparisons? GK110 is EOL anyway. Those looking to upgrade from Titans and 780's have to wait for GM200, and if the rumors are true, as soon as this holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone buying a new high end video card today will have a choice between 290 series, and 970 / 980.
> 
> 290X are still $500+ *as of today,* I'm really curious what their new pricing will be. AMD mentioned $450, they're gonna have to go to $350, and that still makes the 970 a better buy.
> 
> Oh and about efficiency, if Maxwell didn't improve Perf/Watt so much, they wouldn't be able to scale up and fit up to ~3200 CUDA cores into GM200, while meeting a ~250W TDP, in a 600 mm2 die, on 28nm.
> 
> You gotta see the bigger picture man.


Sorry.. I'm an AMD/Nvidia fan but you gotta laugh at those charts and how they tweak them to make the gaps look larger. Starting at 0.5??? Come on. I always hate to see companies use graph tweaks like that. It's basically spitting on their consumer's intellect.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sorry.. I'm an AMD/Nvidia fan but you gotta laugh at those charts and how they tweak them to make the gaps look larger. Starting at 0.5??? Come on. I always hate to see companies use graph tweaks like that. It's basically spitting on their consumer's intellect.


Blame "Marketing".


----------



## istudy92

Is it just me or did you guys notice MSI 970/980 have HDMI 1.4 and EVGA has HDMI 2.0

Is this an error on thier website??


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualCat*
> 
> I get what you're saying, but you do come on a bit...strong. I think the 970 is worthy of excitement at its great performance/price ratio. 980 (for me) is still overpriced. I think $500 for reference is probably more realistic and $450 would likely have made me not wait. At $549 I'm going to wait and see on the non-reference, blocks for the non-reference (sucks buying a board only to not have a block for it ever made), and hopefully news about the GM200/whatever AMD has coming.
> 
> That all said efficiency IS still a big deal. For me personally were I to SLI these I could keep my current PSU which is important for multiple reasons:
> -my current PSU is less than 1yr old
> -a new PSU is additional money on top of the boards and blocks
> -a new PSU would be the longer form factor which would make me rethink my case layout particularly my loop drain (or worse make me rethink my case...mmm caselabs)
> 
> a $50-$60 cheaper card x2 doesn't offset the above in my situation
> 
> I'm personally though looking for a single card performance a jump above last generation that isn't dependent upon SLI/CF since those can be hit/miss as I've come to realize with my current setup.


I agree with 100% of what you said, looks like we're in the same boat.

Of course most people who can upgrade to a 980 no problem I assume will have no qualms in buying those 1000W PSUs (not that there's anything wrong with that obv).

Different strokes for different folks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Many thanks!
> Oh my... I wonder if two 980's could run g-sync surround at 1440p. Absolutely love just how much power these have at 1440p, which makes me rather happy since I'm upgrading to 1440p next ^_^
> 
> By the way, love your avatar ^_^


They shouldn't have any issue...something like one of those ROG Swift monitors running at 1440 and able to reach 144Hz?









$800 for a monitor though...and thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Just the 60" sony (i wish it was 60'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just love tech but you also need more power than a lot of people want to believe, maybe not sli but more then 1 970. Min frames are the important number not average.
> 
> But i will also be getting oculus rift when that releases and at that point SLI 970s probably wont even be enough since consumer OR will probably be at least 1440p and last i heard they were shooting for 95hz min, if not 120.


Oops haha, wow I haven't been keeping up with Oculus much anymore (no money problems), but that's pretty impressive that they're able to reach refresh rates that high already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Is it just me or did you guys notice MSI 970/980 have HDMI 1.4 and EVGA has HDMI 2.0
> 
> Is this an error on thier website??


Yep, it's been noted.

A MSI forum moderator on MSI forums said that it is indeed HDMI 2.0 (not the best source, but it doesn't make any other sense for 1.4).

*Guru3D* says that it is HDMI 2.0 too.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DETERMINOLOGY*
> 
> "Is the 980 250bucks extra cost worth the money based on its performance in comparison to a GTX 970?'
> 
> My personal opinion from benchmarks that ive seen no but im sure ima get ran over for saying it but thats how i see it. Alot of gains im seeing isnt to much from the 970 to the 980 which is why i didnt go for it. Could i of gotten the gtx 980 yes but again i dont think its purely worth it. Just my two cents


ya same here I am confused, moreever we know that gtx maxwell revision will seriously outperform gtx 980 so....I might feel bad spending 700 bucks on it. For the 970, since it doesnt cost that much, when the new one comes out, I don't think I will care that much (a bit jelly maybe) but I don't feel like getting ripped off
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Same here. But i will only have one card now. Then get the other one later on


same here


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> They shouldn't have any issue...something like one of those ROG Swift monitors running at 1440 and able to reach 144Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800 for a monitor though...and thanks!


Indeed! And, while they're pricey, I was already budgeting around $2,700 CAD for my monitor upgrade anyways since most high quality 1440p monitors here in Canada are at least $650 CAD each anyways (some of them being as high as $800 CAD without any real extra features)... I think having three of the ROG Swifts (or BenQ equivalents if they release a 144Hz 1440p G-Sync monitor by end of Q1 2015) would look quite lovely on my desk ^_^ ....Doubly so because I'm running a pair of BenQ V2210's right now, which are... Beyond budget monitors!


----------



## yawa

I won't lie, I'm crazy impressed.

The things stopping me from cashing in on the green team for my next GPU...

- We all know this isn't as good as it gets.-

- AMD's response, even if underwhelming, has a chance to both top this and drive prices down even more. -

- Neither company can drive 4k setups without Dual GPU's. Yet. -

I was tempted for a hot minute there. Especially with over clocking potential (my custom loop screams for this) but in the end, those three reasons should stay your hand (unless you are rich), till at least we see what the other side can offer. Even if it won't sway you, if an AMD card suddenly emerges that pushes the 980 downdown price wise, or makes them drop a 980Ti, well, that would be awful.

Otherwise color me impressed.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I went ahead and ordered an MSI 970 for my Node 804 build. My first non-EVGA NVIDIA card in ages. Was going to order a 980 and then just move it over to my Quad SLI main build later on, but I want to wait for 8GB cards for Surround 4k. If nothing else I figure 970s are going to hold their value really well and at worst I will lose $60 bucks or so.

Now to find buyers for my 290x's....anyone?....anyone?..."crickets"..."crickets".


----------



## vallonen

Maybe wait a bit for those monitors to mature and get the kinks ironed out first.






This is one of the reasons for why I prefer user reviews over "professional" reviews.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Indeed! And, while they're pricey, I was already budgeting around $2,700 CAD for my monitor upgrade anyways since most high quality 1440p monitors here in Canada are at least $650 CAD each anyways (some of them being as high as $800 CAD without any real extra features)... I think having three of the ROG Swifts (or BenQ equivalents if they release a 144Hz 1440p G-Sync monitor by end of Q1 2015) would look quite lovely on my desk ^_^ ....Doubly so because I'm running a pair of BenQ V2210's right now, which are... Beyond budget monitors!


Beautiful eye candy to say the least.









Still running on an old Samsung syncmaster @ 1080p, but G-sync peaks my interest for sure.

Thought it was more of a marketing gimmick, but turns out that there's a noticeable difference to the eyes.

For latency: What I found really surprising was that the ROG swift didn't fare too off versus the VG248GE which is undoubtedly one of the better 144hz TNs you can get for the price.



But anyway, yeah looking forward to more benchmarks and news of releases in Q1 of 2015.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Maybe wait a bit for those monitors to mature and get the kinks ironed out first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons for why I prefer user reviews over "professional" reviews.


Whoa, thanks for this! +1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> But all have G-sync correct


Pretty sure, yes G-sync capable.

Keep in mind G-synch ONLY works with displayport so if you plan on running a triple monitor G-sync experience, you better go with the Gigabyte variant for the 970.

All 980s have 3 display ports iirc.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I agree with 100% of what you said, looks like we're in the same boat.
> 
> Of course most people who can upgrade to a 980 no problem I assume will have no qualms in buying those 1000W PSUs (not that there's anything wrong with that obv).
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> In the end, I think this gif sums OCN up nicely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't have any issue...something like one of those ROG Swift monitors running at 1440 and able to reach 144Hz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800 for a monitor though...and thanks!
> Oops haha, wow I haven't been keeping up with Oculus much anymore (no money problems), but that's pretty impressive that they're able to reach refresh rates that high already.
> Yep, it's been noted.
> 
> A MSI forum moderator on MSI forums said that it is indeed HDMI 2.0 (not the best source, but it doesn't make any other sense for 1.4).
> 
> *Guru3D* says that it is HDMI 2.0 too.


But all have G-sync correct


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I would disagree with your characterization/interpretation of tpi2007 post. He is explicitly making the pint that anyone who currently has a 780 or above is better off waiting for the GM200, unless they have already sold their card ( like in your case and have to have a new card to play with), or just wants the latest and greatest for the heck of it. Would you have considered replacing your 780 with a single 970 , I highly doubt it, and that goes for everyone who owns a GK110. If Nvidia can deliver this performance for a 680 replacement (and that's what Nvidia calls this release, not me) than we can only guess that the 780 and above replacement cards would be somewhat equally good in performance gains. I am not factoring the price in this equation, as we all know that the GK-110 crowd tends to be more performance conscious than price/performance sensitive. As for the 4k, the new cards (GM200) may even be a better fit (this is just my opinion) than these cards. I understand why you bought two 970s to replace a single 780 as you had sold your 780 a little while ago, so your "need" for a card NOW, might have been different than others who still have their cards, and can play out the "optionality benefit" of time and make an informed decision once the GM200 drops.
> 
> What's good for you is good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, one size doesn't fit all...lol


HIt the nail right on the head. If you have anything higher then 7970/680 this isn't a very attractive upgrade path unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sorry.. I'm an AMD/Nvidia fan but you gotta laugh at those charts and how they tweak them to make the gaps look larger. Starting at 0.5??? Come on. I always hate to see companies use graph tweaks like that. It's basically spitting on their consumer's intellect.


Eh, actually the data starts at 1.0 and is a flat line from there for baseline. The graph has 0.5 just so it isn't against the bottom and is more understandable.







Scale is uniform through the graph... no misrepresentation or gap-enlargement made.


----------



## kingduqc

What's the best sli 970 setup for a tight space (2 cards in 4 slots) in a well ventilated case?

Edit: Specially for quite use and overclocking.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> What's the best sli 970 setup for a tight space (2 cards in 4 slots) in a well ventilated case?
> 
> Edit: Specially for quite use and overclocking.


Gigabyte g1 is coolest and quietest, though carries a price premium


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Gigabyte g1 is coolest and quietest, though carries a price premium


It's also very long, 12.2 inches or longer, though.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's also very long, 12.2 inches or longer, though.


Newegg has it as 15.9" x 9.3" (L x H).


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Gigabyte g1 is coolest and quietest, though carries a price premium


Price has already rise :/ 2 days ago they where all selling for 380 and now they are 420-430 on newegg....

thanks retailers. Guess I'll wait a few weeks for price to go down back to normal.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Price has already rise :/ 2 days ago they where all selling for 380 and now they are 420-430 on newegg....
> 
> thanks retailers. Guess I'll wait a few weeks for price to go down back to normal.


Newegg has the MSI Gaming 970 at $349.99. It's out of stock, but looks like a nice choice for SLI.

The Gigabyte G1 is huge, so make sure you can fit it in your case if you decide to buy it.


----------



## Draygonn

Now that I've gone mITX I'm perfectly willing to sidegrade from 290x. Gonna wait for the hydro copper release before deciding on 980 or 970.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's also very long, 12.2 inches or longer, though.


Wait, what?! It's longer than my 780 Windforce?


----------



## SONICDK

how is the performance of dsr ?

will 4k downsampling have the same performance as playing on a 4k monitor ?


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm hoping for a backplate on the MSI Gaming 970, I really want a clean-looking card lol


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Wait, what?! It's longer than my 780 Windforce?


By about four inches, I think.

The Gigabyte G1 is 15.9" x 9.3" (L x H) according to Newegg and Amazon. The 780 Windforce is about 11.5 inches long according to Gigabyte's site.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> Sorry.. I'm an AMD/Nvidia fan but you gotta laugh at those charts and how they tweak them to make the gaps look larger. Starting at 0.5??? Come on. I always hate to see companies use graph tweaks like that. It's basically spitting on their consumer's intellect.


I agree with that feels rather offensive to be honest.

Then again, I find most games offensive too these days with all their on-screen commands. Sit down, roll over, reload pressing this key, jump pressing this key, don't leave the combat zone, don't forget to shoot enemies etc etc etc.

Feels like you're being dumbed down.

Need a spam block filter and "onscreen command" block feature for these games.









But I digress, so back on topic.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm hoping for a backplate on the MSI Gaming 970, I really want a clean-looking card lol


I'm pretty sure one review I read said it doesn't have backplate support.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I'm pretty sure one review I read said it doesn't have backplate support.


That's too bad then









Well there's the Strix, though I'm going to miss the OC potential


----------



## traxtech

I'm very excited for DSR(The games that support it anyway)

For every thing else GeDoSaTo is the go!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That's too bad then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's the Strix, though I'm going to miss the OC potential


The PC Enthusiast report says it has no backplate support. I'm not sure if they mean it can't use a backplate or that it just doesn't come with one. *This isn't an actual review, though, so you shouldn't take it as fact. I am just sourcing the info.*

You should ask MSI directly if you want a backplate. They should be able to tell you whether or not it can use one, and if it can, where and when you can get one.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The PC Enthusiast review says it has no backplate support. I'm not sure if they mean it can't use a backplate or that it just doesn't come with one.
> 
> You should ask MSI directly if you want a backplate.


I should do that, thanks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Maybe wait a bit for those monitors to mature and get the kinks ironed out first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons for why I prefer user reviews over "professional" reviews.


I tried to watch that as I've been considering trying the Swift out in a few months, but it was very distracting trying to listen to mono sound while looking at his expensive mic setup. I got to the part where he admitted he was basically an IPS snob and the colors on a TN panel weren't good enough and closed it, "color" me surprised that an TN panel looked like a TN panel.


----------



## formula m

For clarification (to all whom responded), I clearly stated that the 900 series is a great choice for those who skipped/missed a gen. I was simply asking for current owners who are selling off their 780ti's and buying two 970's.. etc. Why?

Then towing the line for logical, instead of personal reasons... etc. Not to mention, going SLI is different than 780ti experience... or a Titan experience... or a 295x experience..

Ironically, I'm building a new i7 gaming rig, what single card do I grab for unfettered BF4 & 5 action..?

*SLI is a no-no..* so 295x..? 980ti..?

Or, do I wait for 4 months for R10 & GM200 ..?

I am looking to upgrade both my rigs away from 2560x1440 to 33x14, 30~34", being pushed by a de-stressed single card.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> By about four inches, I think.
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 is 15.9" x 9.3" (L x H) according to Newegg and Amazon. The 780 Windforce is about 11.5 inches long according to Gigabyte's site.


That's the packaging dimensions, but the actual card with cooler is around 12.2-12.3" as best I can find per info and reviews online.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I agree with that feels rather offensive to be honest.
> 
> Then again, I find most games offensive too these days with all their on-screen commands. Sit down, roll over, reload pressing this key, jump pressing this key, don't leave the combat zone, don't forget to shoot enemies etc etc etc.
> 
> Feels like you're being dumbed down.
> 
> Need a spam block filter and "onscreen command" block feature for these games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I digress, so back on topic.


I find it more offensive that you say you're offended by a chart, yet claim it is because of a reason that isn't even the case...







.

See below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Eh, actually the data starts at 1.0 and is a flat line from there for baseline. The graph has 0.5 just so it isn't against the bottom and is more understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scale is uniform through the graph... no misrepresentation or gap-enlargement made.


/half-sarcasm but really, they actually did make sure the graph was uniform and represented the data in an intuitive manner. Props to NVidia for an honest marketing slide.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Ironically, I'm building a new i7 gaming rig, what single card do I grab for unfettered BF4 & 5 action..?
> *SLI is a no-no..* so 295x..? 980ti..?


I went with a MSI R9 295 X2 for my new build. I didn't want SLI either.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Maybe wait a bit for those monitors to mature and get the kinks ironed out first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons for why I prefer user reviews over "professional" reviews.


Any chance there's a cliff's notes version of the video? Lack of center panning of the audio is rather annoying (there's only audio on the left channel, so it's blatantly obvious on headphones)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Beautiful eye candy to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running on an old Samsung syncmaster @ 1080p, but G-sync peaks my interest for sure.
> 
> Thought it was more of a marketing gimmick, but turns out that there's a noticeable difference to the eyes.
> 
> For latency: What I found really surprising was that the ROG swift didn't fare too off versus the VG248GE which is undoubtedly one of the better 144hz TNs you can get for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, yeah looking forward to more benchmarks and news of releases in Q1 of 2015.


My issue with some of the other g-sync monitors (BenQ XL2420G, the Asus VG248GE, etc) is that they're only 1080p, and I ~really~ want to bump up to the higher resolution. Hopefully we'll see more 1440p g-sync monitors being announced in the near future. 4k is nice, but it's a lot harder to find two types of monitors that are the same resolution and then look fairly similar on a stand next to each other (also, at present, I don't recall any 4k 120Hz g-sync capabilities being announced yet). I would consider 4k, but I still want to at least be able to play g-sync surround on two-card SLI, and I'm pretty sure that such a request is asking a lot, even out of two 980's.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> By about four inches, I think.
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 is 15.9" x 9.3" (L x H) according to Newegg and Amazon. The 780 Windforce is about 11.5 inches long according to Gigabyte's site.


On Gigabyte's web site it is 12.28" lengthwise so not bad, but for some mITX cases this is a nightmare.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's the packaging dimensions, but the actual card with cooler is around 12.2-12.3" as best I can find per info and reviews online.


That's insanity, I'm going to need to take out my HDD cage for Windforce cards now... or get a bigger case. :/ If that's Windforce on GM204, what's it on GM200... or was this new design actually intended for GM200 in the first place? Hm...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I went with a MSI R9 295 X2 for my new build. I didn't want SLI either.


The 295X2 is crossfire Hawaii chips though, it's basically the same thing as SLI.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I went with a MSI R9 295 X2 for my new build. I didn't want SLI either.


You just don't want two cards but CF on one card is good? Space constraints?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any chance there's a cliff's notes version of the video? Lack of center panning of the audio is rather annoying (there's only audio on the left channel, so it's blatantly obvious on headphones)


Cliffs: He likes IPS colors more than any other feature/performance aspect of a monitor.


----------



## jjsoviet

Is there any chance of an IPS G-Sync 1440p monitor? I suspect that would be incredibly expensive. I wanted the ROG Swift but the TN panel isn't to my liking; I edit photos so color accuracy is just as much of a priority as performance for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You just don't want two cards but CF on one card is good? Space constraints?
> Cliffs: He likes IPS colors more than any other feature/performance aspect of a monitor.


Ah, many thanks. I'm running BenQ V2210+'s right now, pretty much ANYTHING is better than my current ones... I also have no issues at all with TN panels, although I've never had any experiences with the various prettier ones. Then again, this is a gaming rig, so I'll take performance (g-sync, 144Hz, flicker free backlighting, 1440p, and of course larger size) with tweaked to be fairly decent image quality over outright image quality. My djing rig can get the spoils of war (aka IPS/PLS/AHVA/etc) pretty monitors.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I should do that, thanks.


Do post back, I was really curious about this too.

Might buy a custom backplate from a fellow OCN'er here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any chance there's a cliff's notes version of the video? Lack of center panning of the audio is rather annoying (there's only audio on the left channel, so it's blatantly obvious on headphones)
> My issue with some of the other g-sync monitors (BenQ XL2420G, the Asus VG248GE, etc) is that they're only 1080p, and I ~really~ want to bump up to the higher resolution. Hopefully we'll see more 1440p g-sync monitors being announced in the near future. 4k is nice, but it's a lot harder to find two types of monitors that are the same resolution and then look fairly similar on a stand next to each other (also, at present, I don't recall any 4k 120Hz g-sync capabilities being announced yet). I would consider 4k, but I still want to at least be able to play g-sync surround on two-card SLI, and I'm pretty sure that such a request is asking a lot, even out of two 980's.


Yeah I'm with you, ideally I'm planning for the 1440p experience at around 100 - 144 hz if possible. G-sync is icing on the cake.

The hardware is still being tweaked and playing catch-up as someone stated.

If the ROG swift drops in price within the year, definitely be a possibility for me.

For now, I'll play the waiting game before I start to build a new rig.

Oh...*this* might peak your interest


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Humafold*
> 
> I was wondering why it seems as though people aren't picking up the Gigabyte or Zotac cards. I just grabbed the Gigabyte version. Is it due to bad customer service or so a lot of people want EVGA step up for non ref? The power phases are standard on the ref boards right?


I just did alittle digging and just found that MSI has a much more robust and superior power phase design than gigabyte gtx 970 G1 SOC which only has 6 power phases. On that note MSI will clock higher than Gigabyte for that matter. My gripe with MSI is that 5.55 inches in height, might have to dent my "bonnet" alittle just to get it under the hood.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I tried to watch that as I've been considering trying the Swift out in a few months, but it was very distracting trying to listen to mono sound while looking at his expensive mic setup. I got to the part where he admitted he was basically an IPS snob and the colors on a TN panel weren't good enough and closed it, "color" me surprised that an TN panel looked like a TN panel.


I hear you, thought it could be helpful though. I've been looking at the same monitor myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any chance there's a cliff's notes version of the video? Lack of center panning of the audio is rather annoying (there's only audio on the left channel, so it's blatantly obvious on headphones)


I stumbled upon the video when I was mining for information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The 295X2 is crossfire Hawaii chips though, it's basically the same thing as SLI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You just don't want two cards but CF on one card is good? Space constraints?


I didn't want SLI because of bad experiences with it, I didn't want two cards either, and then I stumbled upon this test.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/23/gtx_780_oc_6gb_vs_r9_290x_4gb_overclocked_at_4k/11#.VB87TPmSyad

There will be space constraints because of the custom water cooling, one card less in the loop helps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Yeah I'm with you, ideally I'm planning for the 1440p experience at around 100 - 144 hz if possible. G-sync is icing on the cake.
> 
> The hardware is still being tweaked and playing catch-up as someone stated.
> 
> If the ROG swift drops in price within the year, definitely be a possibility for me.
> 
> For now, I'll play the waiting game before I start to build a new rig.
> 
> Oh...*this* might peak your interest


Hmmm... I'd be willing to lose g-sync surround if a 28" 4k 120Hz g-sync monitor were to come about and would mesh well aesthetically with that one!!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I didn't want SLI because of bad experiences with it, I didn't want two cards either, and then I stumbled upon this test.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/23/gtx_780_oc_6gb_vs_r9_290x_4gb_overclocked_at_4k/11#.VB87TPmSyad
> 
> There will be space constraints because of the custom water cooling, one card less in the loop helps.


Yeah, I prefer to stay single card these days myself. Haven't really had a bad time with CF/SLI but its just easier to use one card if I can find one that cuts it.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Do post back, I was really curious about this too.
> 
> Might buy a custom backplate from a fellow OCN'er here.


No problem, I just emailed MSI sales and I'll post whatever reply it gives me.


----------



## Velict

it's much more sexy of a price to get two 970's than a single 980. Besides 5 FPS frames more with the 980, what are you getting out of it?


----------



## Clockster

I have to say the people claiming AMD won't have an answer for these cards are actually making me regret my purchase.
I can't stand fanboinism, and yeah it shouldn't bug me but it does. I reckon AMD will launch cards that are on par if not slightly faster, only for Nvidia to then launch GTX980Ti to counter that.
At the end of the day we need them to compete with each other if we want pricing like this.

Also for the guys in awe with the pricing, this is directly because of how AMD and Nvidia competed with the last gen.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I have to say the people claiming AMD won't have an answer for these cards are actually making me regret my purchase.
> I can't stand fanboinism, and yeah it shouldn't bug me but it does. I reckon AMD will launch cards that are on par if not slightly faster, only for Nvidia to then launch GTX980Ti to counter that.
> At the end of the day we need them to compete with each other if we want pricing like this.
> 
> Also for the guys in awe with the pricing, this is directly because of how AMD and Nvidia competed with the last gen.


Sure AMD is going to release cards that are equal or better in performance, but they are going to be 275-300W+ TDP running 85-90c on tolerable fan profiles with low OC headroom or with a built in AIO (a turn off for casuals compared to these cards). Also, we probably won't see these cards for 5-6 months by which point GM200 will drop and the 980 price will probably be 450$.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's the packaging dimensions, but the actual card with cooler is around 12.2-12.3" as best I can find per info and reviews online.


That's weird. For other cards the actual card dimensions are listed. They should really update that.

Gigabyte's website lists it as 12.28 inches long.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Sure AMD is going to release cards that are equal or better in performance, but they are going to be 275-300W+ TDP running 85-90c on tolerable fan profiles with low OC headroom or with a built in AIO (a turn off for casuals compared to these cards). Also, we probably won't see these cards for 5-6 months by which point GM200 will drop and the 980 price will probably be 450$.


'Nuff said. I have to agree with the conclusion of the techpowerup MSI Gaming GTX 970 review for the forseeable future







.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> I just did alittle digging and just found that MSI has a much more robust and superior power phase design than gigabyte gtx 970 G1 SOC which only has 6 power phases. On that note MSI will clock higher than Gigabyte for that matter. My gripe with MSI is that 5.55 inches in height, might have to dent my "bonnet" alittle just to get it under the hood.


I'm pretty sure it uses a 6 + 1 phase design with upgraded components.

It should overclock pretty well.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Sure AMD is going to release cards that are equal or better in performance, but they are going to be 275-300W+ TDP running 85-90c on tolerable fan profiles with low OC headroom or with a built in AIO (a turn off for casuals compared to these cards). Also, we probably won't see these cards for 5-6 months by which point GM200 will drop and the 980 price will probably be 450$.


Maybe, but we don't know...In fact no one knows.
Why can people not just focus on how amazing these cards are? Why take every chance they get to talk trash about AMD...I don't get it.
That said I reckon AMD's new cards will be here for the holidays (Paper launch) and will officially launch at the latest in Jan 2015.

Anyway will be getting my 970's tomorrow so will post pics and benches.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Sure AMD is going to release cards that are equal or better in performance, but they are going to be 275-300W+ TDP running 85-90c on tolerable fan profiles with low OC headroom or with a built in AIO (a turn off for casuals compared to these cards). Also, we probably won't see these cards for 5-6 months by which point GM200 will drop and the 980 price will probably be 450$.


I just don't see it happening that way personally. We already saw the limitations of heat noise and power draw with the 290/290x, you really think AMD is going to be like "MOAR POWER", they're probably going to do the exact same thing as Nvidia and bring the TDP and production cost down and allow for more overclocking headroom. Probably nowhere near the amazing extent the Nvidia brought down the TDP, but I still feel like it's the only direction they really can go, especially considering there still hasn't been a die shrink. With that said, there hasn't been anything like the 750ti to indicate that AMD is investing in less power draw, so I could easily be wrong.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Maybe, but we don't know...In fact no one knows.
> Why can people not just focus on how amazing these cards are? Why take every chance they get to talk trash about AMD...I don't get it.
> That said I reckon AMD's new cards will be here for the holidays (Paper launch) and will officially launch at the latest in Jan 2015.
> 
> Anyway will be getting my 970's tomorrow so will post pics and benches.


Appreciate the civility. I'm willing to replace my current card, but Nvidia hasnt persuaded me with this launch. I can see gamers with a 600 series or equivalent/eyefinity setup snatching these up ( I probably would too if I were in there shoes). Very successful launch for Nvidia. Lets see what AMD has to show next week.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 'Nuff said. I have to agree with the conclusion of the techpowerup MSI Gaming GTX 970 review for the forseeable future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There's a TPU review for the MSI version?


----------



## Pauliesss

Do you really think that Nvidia will release GTX980Ti or anything similiar(better than GTX980) till the end of this year ?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> I have to say the people claiming AMD won't have an answer for these cards are actually making me regret my purchase.
> I can't stand fanboinism, and yeah it shouldn't bug me but it does. I reckon AMD will launch cards that are on par if not slightly faster, only for Nvidia to then launch GTX980Ti to counter that.
> At the end of the day we need them to compete with each other if we want pricing like this.
> 
> Also for the guys in awe with the pricing, this is directly because of how AMD and Nvidia competed with the last gen.


GTX 670 launched at $400, 470 and 570 were $349.

970 at $329 is Nvidia trying to kill AMD's margins and make a quick market share gain than help us though.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Do you really think that Nvidia will release GTX980Ti or anything similiar(better than GTX980) till the end of this year ?


No information or leaks at all regarding that as far as I know.

But if it is released within 6 months, it too will probably be 28nm instead of 20. If that's the case, we might see a card 50% faster than 780 Ti instead of twice as fast.


----------



## No Hands 55

is there any 970 that I could apply the 980 heatsink and front and backplate to?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Sure AMD is going to release cards that are equal or better in performance, but they are going to be 275-300W+ TDP running 85-90c on tolerable fan profiles with low OC headroom or with a built in AIO (a turn off for casuals compared to these cards). Also, we probably won't see these cards for 5-6 months by which point GM200 will drop and the 980 price will probably be 450$.


IMO it's not enough to be faster. if the cards have 300w TDP, poor overclocking headroom and need water just to avoid 100c temps or vacuum cleaner noise levels, I wont bother to look at them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Do you really think that Nvidia will release GTX980Ti or anything similiar(better than GTX980) till the end of this year ?


I don't.


----------



## wsfrazier

I purchased the EVGA 970 SSC w/ ACX 2.0 soon as NewEgg got it, mainly because everything else was out of stock and I wanted something ASAP.

All this talk about the EVGA ACX models being bad (heat pipes not all touching, coil whine, etc...) should I be worried if I don't plan on overclocking at all?

Just want an upgrade from my 560 Ti, I plan on leaving it 100% stock.


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I purchased the EVGA 970 SSC w/ ACX 2.0 soon as NewEgg got it, mainly because everything else was out of stock and I wanted something ASAP.
> 
> All this talk about the EVGA ACX models being bad (heat pipes not all touching, coil whine, etc...) should I be worried if I don't plan on overclocking at all?
> 
> Just want an upgrade from my 560 Ti, I plan on leaving it 100% stock.


That's why you research before purchasing on a whim.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> That's why you research before purchasing on a whim.


Or buy it from Amazon, and their magical, mystical return policy.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I purchased the EVGA 970 SSC w/ ACX 2.0 soon as NewEgg got it, mainly because everything else was out of stock and I wanted something ASAP.
> 
> All this talk about the EVGA ACX models being bad (heat pipes not all touching, coil whine, etc...) should I be worried if I don't plan on overclocking at all?
> 
> Just want an upgrade from my 560 Ti, I plan on leaving it 100% stock.


Nope you'll be fine. The EVGA cooler is a tiny bit louder and is a worse overclocker but fine otherwise. Still disappointing from EVGA though.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I purchased the EVGA 970 SSC w/ ACX 2.0 soon as NewEgg got it, mainly because everything else was out of stock and I wanted something ASAP.
> 
> All this talk about the EVGA ACX models being bad (heat pipes not all touching, coil whine, etc...) should I be worried if I don't plan on overclocking at all?
> 
> Just want an upgrade from my 560 Ti, I plan on leaving it 100% stock.


I don't think you will have any problems with it. My ACX 1.0 970 boosting to 1491 only hits around 70C without a tweaked fan profile, it would be much lower if I turned the fan speed up. Just waiting on a custom BIOS for this card to unlock the power limit.


----------



## CalinTM

Lol nothing about 980 Gaming from MSI. Why the hell nothing ? The 980 Gaming flavor is releasing after 970 ?


----------



## istudy92

is 970 zodac brand bad? Is zodac good?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> There's a TPU review for the MSI version?


Whoops I misspoke, it was one of their 970 reviews but they don't have the msi







.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> is 970 zodac brand bad? Is zodac good?


Zotac? They are fine. They are owned by the same company that owns Inno3D.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I don't think you will have any problems with it. My ACX 1.0 970 boosting to 1491 only hits around 70C without a tweaked fan profile, it would be much lower if I turned the fan speed up. Just waiting on a custom BIOS for this card to unlock the power limit.


That's good to hear. I'm worried about my incoming ACX 1.0 970. I don't know how good Newegg return policy.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Eh, actually the data starts at 1.0 and is a flat line from there for baseline. The graph has 0.5 just so it isn't against the bottom and is more understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scale is uniform through the graph... no misrepresentation or gap-enlargement made.


No actually the 2 graphs with .5 at the bottom are zoomed in on purpose, just as if you had made the graphs in excel and zoomed in to .5, thus increasing the scale of the differences between each respective piece of hardware.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> I purchased the EVGA 970 SSC w/ ACX 2.0 soon as NewEgg got it, mainly because everything else was out of stock and I wanted something ASAP.
> 
> All this talk about the EVGA ACX models being bad (heat pipes not all touching, coil whine, etc...) should I be worried if I don't plan on overclocking at all?
> 
> Just want an upgrade from my 560 Ti, I plan on leaving it 100% stock.


Return the EVGA if possible and pick up an MSI or Gigabyte instead. Both those cards are better.


----------



## waylo88

All this talk of the EVGA cards being crap is starting to worry me. Amazon will probably overnight my 970 tomorrow. I'm tempted to cancel. Someone talk me off the ledge.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> All this talk of the EVGA cards being crap is starting to worry me. Amazon will probably overnight my 970 tomorrow. I'm tempted to cancel. Someone talk me off the ledge.


They're not crap but there are better cards out there and if you're going to spend premium you should get a premium product. EVGA has failed with this card IMO, and you are only as good as your last card.


----------



## HC1994

Those with EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0 (SC, SSC, FTW editions), do the logo on them light up like it did in the ACX 2.0 promo video?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> They're not crap but there are better cards out there and if you're going to spend premium you should get a premium product. EVGA has failed with this card IMO, and you are only as good as your last card.


So my question then becomes, say I order the Gaming or Strix card that are "temporarily out of stock". Anyone know how long before one of those ships?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So my question then becomes, say I order the Gaming or Strix card that are "temporarily out of stock". Anyone know how long before one of those ships?


If ordering on Amazon no one can really say. Some people have just been getting e-mails out of nowhere that their order is shipping. Newegg probably the 23rd.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So my question then becomes, say I order the Gaming or Strix card that are "temporarily out of stock". Anyone know how long before one of those ships?


Amazon said they should have some in stock on the 29th when I talked to them (via live chat) yesterday. That is no guarantee though, and when I talked to them today, none of their reps new anything.

Newegg says they may have some stock on the 23rd, but when I used live chat to confirm, they said it isn't guaranteed.

Amazon probably has a huge amount of orders to fulfill and that may take some time. Your best bet is probably to order one from Amazon now and then see if you can grab one somewhere else sooner.


----------



## waylo88

Hmm...I'll probably just order one of those two from Amazon then and wait. Currently, there isn't anything out there that my 670 cant handle, and the big batch of new games doesn't really hit until November anyway. Thanks for the help guys.

EDIT - Order canceled.

So which is the better of the two, the Strix, or the MSI Gaming?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> Or buy it from Amazon, and their magical, mystical return policy.


Does this apply to Amazon.ca as well?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Hmm...I'll probably just order one of those two from Amazon then and wait. Currently, there isn't anything out there that my 670 cant handle, and the big batch of new games doesn't really hit until November anyway. Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> EDIT - Order canceled.
> 
> So which is the better of the two, the Strix, or the MSI Gaming?


I recommend the MSI. So far it looks like the best card for overclocking and the reviews are outstanding.

The STRIX only has one 8 pin power connector. *There is no accompanying 6 pin power connector.* I've also heard some bad things about the RMA process with Asus.

Take a look at Bit-Tech's review. It directly compares the Asus STRIX and MSI 970 Gaming.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I recommend the MSI. So far it looks like the best card for overclocking and the reviews are outstanding.
> 
> The STRIX only has one 8 pin power connector. *There is no accompanying 6 pin power connector.* I've also heard some bad things about the RMA process with Asus.
> 
> Take a look at Bit-Tech's review. It directly compares the Asus STRIX and MSI 970 Gaming.


That's what I was leaning toward. I just checked out the Guru review and it put it over the top, so I went ahead and put in an order for one on Amazon. Nothing really taxing out right now anyway, so I'm not too bothered if I have to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I went with a MSI R9 295 X2 for my new build. I didn't want SLI either.


So you dont want SLI but you dont mind crossfire? ok...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> it's much more sexy of a price to get two 970's than a single 980. Besides 5 FPS frames more with the 980, what are you getting out of it?


Its more than just 5fps.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

i just found it interesting that the heatsink for the ftw axc2.0 actually run virtacal vs the the sc runs horizontal?
wonder what the why the diffrence?


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I went with a MSI R9 295 X2 for my new build. I didn't want SLI either.


Well your build is CrossFireX which is pretty much the same as SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Its more than just 5fps.


Yeah it's more like 10-12 fps.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Does this apply to Amazon.ca as well?


Yep. I returned a G3220 and a Circular blade no question asked. They even give you a return label so it doesn't cost you a cent to return.

Shipping costs won't be refunded so stick to the free shipping option.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> i just found it interesting that the heatsink for the ftw axc2.0 actually run virtacal vs the the sc runs horizontal?
> wonder what the why the diffrence?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fan blade and orientation is also different, they must have tested various configurations within reason and part availability to end up with this new version.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I recommend the MSI. So far it looks like the best card for overclocking and the reviews are outstanding.
> 
> The STRIX only has one 8 pin power connector. *There is no accompanying 6 pin power connector.* I've also heard some bad things about the RMA process with Asus.
> 
> Take a look at Bit-Tech's review. It directly compares the Asus STRIX and MSI 970 Gaming.


Why is it if MSI is the best overclocker it isn't topping the three but coming in 2nd place?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it uses a 6 + 1 phase design with upgraded components.
> 
> It should overclock pretty well.


Where'd you get that 6+1 coz a review I saw has it at 6 phases only and they show it unsinked (clearly see the 6 phases without that extra one your talking about)


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

All these people saying evga are crap lol.








Had numerous cards from evga. All overclocked. Never had a single issue ever. Yeah some of them might not reach sky high overclocks, but most cards don't unless you buy a model designed for that. Classified etc


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Yep. I returned a G3220 and a Circular blade no question asked. They even give you a return label so it doesn't cost you a cent to return.
> 
> Shipping costs won't be refunded so stick to the free shipping option.


Thanks for the info. Looks like the wait for the classy's won't be so bad after all.


----------



## staryoshi

I have a Strix 970 on backorder. I love its single 8 pin, robust yet clean pcb, overkill cooler, passive/active fan, and aesthetics. (225w is more than the card will ever use, btw)


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> All these people saying evga are crap lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had numerous cards from evga. All overclocked. Never had a single issue ever. Yeah some of them might not reach sky high overclocks, but most cards don't unless you buy a model designed for that. Classified etc


I dont think people are saying that EVGA is bad in general, just that there have been some bad batches of 970's from them. It happens from time to time and it can be any particular brand name. I have had EVGA in the past as well with other cards and have had a good experience with them.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Do we have any idea when the Classifieds are going to be released and for how much?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Why is it if MSI is the best overclocker it isn't topping the three but coming in 2nd place?
> Where'd you get that 6+1 coz a review I saw has it at 6 phases only and they show it unsinked (clearly see the 6 phases without that extra one your talking about)


The fastest core clock I've seen from a review so far is 1501Mhz and that was using the MSI. I haven't gotten around to _every single review_, though. And each card is going to vary, but so far I have seen higher consistent clocks on the MSI than I have on the Gigabyte.

And about the phase design, I said "I'm *pretty sure* it uses a 6 + 1 phase design with upgraded components." I didn't say it did for sure, and I haven't seen a review yet that states what it uses.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The fastest core clock I've seen from a review so far is 1501Mhz and that was using the MSI. I haven't gotten around to _every single review_, though. And card each card is going to vary, but so far I have seen higher consistent clocks on the MSI than I have on the Gigabyte.
> 
> And about the phase design, I said "I'm *pretty sure* it uses a 6 + 1 phase design with upgraded components." I didn't say it did for sure, and I haven't seen a review yet that states what it uses.


1516mhz for the Gigabyte at guru3d.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> So you dont want SLI but you dont mind crossfire? ok...


If you're gonna quote someone put it in context.

Here you go.

I didn't want SLI because of bad experiences with it, I didn't want two cards either, and then I stumbled upon this test.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/23/gtx_780_oc_6gb_vs_r9_290x_4gb_overclocked_at_4k/11#.VB87TPmSyad

There will be space constraints because of the custom water cooling, one card less in the loop helps.


----------



## xentrox

I wish someone would do a breakdown of how the 980 compares to the 780-ti. There's been a lot of debate now on which is the better card.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 1516mhz for the Gigabyte at guru3d.


Yes, for boost clock. I was referring to actual core clock.

No one can definitively say which is the best card for overclocking at this point. I am just stating that overall, I have seen higher *consistent* clocks with the MSI.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I have a Strix 970 on backorder. I love its single 8 pin, robust yet clean pcb, overkill cooler, passive/active fan, and aesthetics. (225w is more than the card will ever use, btw)


That's my feeling too towards the GTX 970. More than likely the one I'll end up with also.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> If you're gonna quote someone put it in context.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> I didn't want SLI because of bad experiences with it, I didn't want two cards either, and then I stumbled upon this test.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/23/gtx_780_oc_6gb_vs_r9_290x_4gb_overclocked_at_4k/11#.VB87TPmSyad
> 
> There will be space constraints because of the custom water cooling, one card less in the loop helps.


I quoted exactly what you said word for word in your first post. You didnt mention any of this ^ until a page or two afterwards which I had not yet gotten around to reading.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yes, for boost clock. I was referring to actual core clock.
> 
> No one can definitively say which is the best card for overclocking at this point. I am just stating that overall, I have seen higher *consistent* clocks with the MSI.


Wow, what was the MSI boosting at then?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Wow, what was the MSI boosting at then?


I've seen all of the 970's hit in the 1400's, most in the 1500's and 1 in the 1600's


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That's my feeling too towards the GTX 970. More than likely the one I'll end up with also.


I'm going to sidegrade from my 780 (And of course, benchmark them both) because I'm a sucker for efficient cards. I prioritize features, efficiency, and compact but well-balanced PCBs over raw performance, generally


----------



## Roaches

For those looking for the reference cooler, checkout your local Best Buy store....Its about 380 dollars, I guess the Titan cooler adds a bit of cost but worth it for the triple DP...They have them in stock in my city.

I'm looking forward to some rendering benchmarks on both the 970 and 980; if they're any out there, especially Iray single and multi GPU....

EDIT: wrong link, derp. I guess its gonna take a while :/


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I quoted exactly what you said word for word in your first post. You didnt mention any of this ^ until a page or two afterwards which I had not yet gotten around to reading.


I see, well, It's kind of hard to keep up with all the posts. Easy to miss one here and there.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Wow, what was the MSI boosting at then?


1501MHz from the Guru3d review. Note that the core clock was also 1501MHz.

I'm not worried or talking about boost clocks. I've been talking about *core* clocks. And if we want to talk about high clocks, Gibbo has the MSI 970 at 1600 core and 8400 memory.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yes, for boost clock. I was referring to actual core clock.
> 
> No one can definitively say which is the best card for overclocking at this point. I am just stating that overall, I have seen higher *consistent* clocks with the MSI.


The 970 Gaming was hitting 1501 boost clock and keeping that throughout the benchmark


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The 970 Gaming was hitting 1501 boost clock and keeping that throughout the benchmark


You guys are confusing me a bit, I know how boost clock works but it sounds like some of you are saying 1501mhz was achieved without boost clocks.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The 970 Gaming was hitting 1501 boost clock and keeping that throughout the benchmark


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> *1501MHz from the Guru3d review.* *Note that the core clock was also 1501MHz.*
> 
> I'm not worried or talking about boost clocks. I've been talking about *core* clocks. And if we want to talk about high clocks, Gibbo has the MSI 970 at 1600 core and 8400 memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> You guys are confusing me a bit, I know how boost clock works but it sounds like some of you are saying 1501mhz was achieved without boost clocks.


The MSI 970's boost clock was at 1501 MHz, which is also what it's core clock was at.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The MSI 970's boost clock was at 1501 MHz, which is also what it's core clock was at.


How is the core clock and boost clock the same? wouldnt it boost over 1501mhz if the core is set that high?


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xentrox*
> 
> I wish someone would do a breakdown of how the 980 compares to the 780-ti. There's been a lot of debate now on which is the better card.


This. I have looked for sli comparisons like 3 way 980 vs 780ti, 2 way comparisons etc but without having each review opened up on a separate monitor I have not found a super direct head to head. I still think I'm going to wait for big Maxwell or just get a different set of 780ti's before they are really gone. Idk, it doesn't seem like the 980 is a better card overall except for the power savings. They always compare a higher clocked 980 vs a completely stock 800 mhz 780ti,and the 980 beats it. But if you took a 1100 980 vs a 1100 780ti I think you would get a different result. No doubting they are cheaper cards tho and a better value. I just look at absolute performance, so the power savings doesn't really matter. Guess I don't think green lol.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> How is the core clock and boost clock the same? wouldnt it boost over 1501mhz if the core is set that high?


Well, that's what I thought too. Look at the review. It seems the boost clock was _lower_ than the core clock, so when overclocked, the boost clock became the same as the core clock.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> This. I have looked for sli comparisons like 3 way 980 vs 780ti, 2 way comparisons etc but without having each review opened up on a separate monitor I have not found a super direct head to head. I still think I'm going to wait for big Maxwell or just get a different set of 780ti's before they are really gone. Idk, it doesn't seem like the 980 is a better card overall except for the power savings. They always compare a higher clocked 980 vs a completely stock 800 mhz 780ti,and the 980 beats it. But if you took a 1100 980 vs a 1100 780ti I think you would get a different result. No doubting they are cheaper cards tho and a better value. I just look at absolute performance, so the power savings doesn't really matter. Guess I don't think green lol.


Clock for clock the 780TI is faster so yes the 980 depends on higher clock speeds but the kicker is that a well overclocked voltage unlocked 780TI will still mostly lose to a well overclocked LOCKED voltage 980. If the 980's get an unlocked bios which will open up overclocking even further then the 780TI will only continue to fall further behind.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Well, that's what I thought too. Look at the review. It seems the boost clock was _lower_ than the core clock, so when overclocked, the boost clock became the same as the core clock.


Hmm, well that is weird.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Hmm, well that is weird.


Yeah, I'm not sure what happened there.


----------



## StonedAlex

do any of these reviews have 970 oc vs 780 ti oc?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> No actually the 2 graphs with .5 at the bottom are zoomed in on purpose, just as if you had made the graphs in excel and zoomed in to .5, thus increasing the scale of the differences between each respective piece of hardware.


It's called "uniform scale" per unit on the graph. The number on the bottom is 100% irrelevant so long as the scale on the axis is uniform both numerically and visually. It does not matter that they have the very bottom step labelled as 0.5 since the data begins at 1.0 and each step upwards is exactly the same amount.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Do you really think that Nvidia will release GTX980Ti or anything similiar(better than GTX980) till the end of this year ?


Why wouldn't they... people still waiting for more powerful cards bro... the 980 doesn't break any new ground.


----------



## No Hands 55

gigabyte 970 g1 gaming not on newegg? seems to be the best imo. got some giftcards for newegg so hoping it shows up soon


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> gigabyte 970 g1 gaming not on newegg? seems to be the best imo. got some giftcards for newegg so hoping it shows up soon


Yes but its sold out at the moment.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yes but its sold out at the moment.


ok thanks ill see if i can find out when the next batch is in. i wish there was a 970 ref like the 980 version


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> If ordering on Amazon no one can really say. Some people have just been getting e-mails out of nowhere that their order is shipping. Newegg probably the 23rd.


Mine went to "In Shipping" in the wee hours this morning and charged my CC. Est delivery date of Tues by 8 pm. This for a MSI 970 Gaming anyway.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm as excited as anyone for GM200 but this is somewhat of an optimistic view of the thing. TBH a more realistic expectation is around 3072 cuda cores, 38bit bus with 96 ROPs, DP rate increased to 1/2 and 250W+ at 28nm with a huge die.


Why don't you expect Nvidia to release a big die Maxwell on TSMC 20nm atleast by late Q1 2015 or early Q2 2015. TSMC should have ramped up production capacity by that time. TSMC 16FF+ will be in production in late 2015. So GPU products on 16FF+ will not arrive till Q2 2016. Do you think Nvidia is going to skip the 20nm given that there is a close to doubling of transistor density.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> What is wrong with this thread???? I can't seem to leave even with a made up mind about the MSI GTX 970.. somebody fix this!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> I hear you, thought it could be helpful though. I've been looking at the same monitor myself.
> I stumbled upon the video when I was mining for information.
> 
> I didn't want SLI because of bad experiences with it, I didn't want two cards either, and then I stumbled upon this test.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/07/23/gtx_780_oc_6gb_vs_r9_290x_4gb_overclocked_at_4k/11#.VB87TPmSyad
> 
> There will be space constraints because of the custom water cooling, one card less in the loop helps.


I let you in on a little secret. HardOCP reviews are horsecrap.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I let you in on a little secret. HardOCP reviews are horsecrap.


Since when?


----------



## No Hands 55

so would you guys say the gigabyte 9700 is a good choice? i like the looks of it better than msi. Just want to be sure its one of the better 970s


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Since when?


That's a good question. Go over there and ask.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> so would you guys say the gigabyte 9700 is a good choice? i like the looks of it better than msi. Just want to be sure its one of the better 970s


It seems to trade blows with the msi for the highest overclocks on the Internet so far. It's a good one I think.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> It seems to trade blows with the msi for the highest overclocks on the Internet so far. It's a good one I think.


Awesome thanks, I'll pull the trigger once I see it back on newegg. Any guess when they'll restock?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Why don't you expect Nvidia to release a big die Maxwell on TSMC 20nm atleast by late Q1 2015 or early Q2 2015. TSMC should have ramped up production capacity by that time. TSMC 16FF+ will be in production in late 2015. So GPU products on 16FF+ will not arrive till Q2 2016. Do you think Nvidia is going to skip the 20nm given that there is a close to doubling of transistor density.


I think he just meant as the first large-die Maxwell release (something possibly out by the end of the year or early next year. I don't think there is any doubt Nvidia will release a 20nm (or 16nm) Maxwell big-die chip at some point, just not anytime soon...


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> For those looking for the reference cooler, checkout your local Best Buy store....Its about 380 dollars, I guess the Titan cooler adds a bit of cost but worth it for the triple DP...They have them in stock in my city.
> 
> I'm looking forward to some rendering benchmarks on both the 970 and 980; if they're any out there, especially Iray single and multi GPU....
> 
> EDIT: wrong link, derp. I guess its gonna take a while :/


Are you saying that BestBuy has 970s with the Titan coolers?


----------



## VSG

I wouldn't be surprised, Best Buy often sells Nvidia branded reference cards with warranty straight from Nvidia themselves. That price tag, however, is from Best Buy being scumbags alone and not because of the cooler.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> so would you guys say the gigabyte 9700 is a good choice? i like the looks of it better than msi. Just want to be sure its one of the better 970s


Both are first tier cards, you'd be happy with either one I'm sure.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, Best Buy often sells Nvidia branded reference cards with warranty straight from Nvidia themselves. That price tag, however, is from Best Buy being scumbags alone and not because of the cooler.


Best buy will price match pretty much anyone. Not hard to get them to lower the price. They are counting on you to not do your research.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Clock for clock the 780TI is faster so yes the 980 depends on higher clock speeds but the kicker is that a well overclocked voltage unlocked 780TI will still mostly lose to a well overclocked LOCKED voltage 980. If the 980's get an unlocked bios which will open up overclocking even further then the 780TI will only continue to fall further behind.


Never mind the unlocked bios, which will only make you have to turn your card up to near breaking levels. What I am saying is, clock for clock the ti is still faster. I'm not saying that because I own a pair, it's just reality. I realize the overclocking potential of the 980, I just don't think it is the miracle card it claims to be. The power savings? Awesome. The performance per watt? Amazing. The overall performance after a new card launch? Meh


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Mine went to "In Shipping" in the wee hours this morning and charged my CC. Est delivery date of Tues by 8 pm. This for a MSI 970 Gaming anyway.


Do you happen to have a 1440p monitor?

I would be interested in more benchmarks if you don't mind.


----------



## yesitsmario

Any benches for 980 sli vs 780 TI sli vs 290X CF @ 4K??


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised, Best Buy often sells Nvidia branded reference cards with warranty straight from Nvidia themselves. That price tag, however, is from Best Buy being scumbags alone and not because of the cooler.


you do know BB will price match amazon, right? sure most graphic card SKUs they have are uniquie but it helps getting hard drives, ssds and such.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Do you happen to have a 1440p monitor?
> 
> I would be interested in more benchmarks if you don't mind.


I run 2560x1600 and two 1920x1200 satellites. Close enough? I haven't benched in... a long time. Hook me up with some software links and tuts, and I'll bench if for you when it arrives.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Do you happen to have a 1440p monitor?
> 
> I would be interested in more benchmarks if you don't mind.


I have a 1440p 120HZ monitor. I will do some 970 Gaming benches when I get mine (hopefully next week).


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> Best buy will price match pretty much anyone. Not hard to get them to lower the price. They are counting on you to not do your research.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you do know BB will price match amazon, right? sure most graphic card SKUs they have are uniquie but it helps getting hard drives, ssds and such.


Best Buy only price matches the exact same SKU, which in these cases is never happening. I tried before for similar Nvidia branded cards and no luck.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Any benches for 980 sli vs 780 TI sli vs 290X CF @ 4K??


Yep there is one out there. I don't see it in the OP, but someone in this thread posted it before. It had the 980 winning.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Any benches for 980 sli vs 780 TI sli vs 290X CF @ 4K??


http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3


Those are not the benches that I saw.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's called "uniform scale" per unit on the graph. The number on the bottom is 100% irrelevant so long as the scale on the axis is uniform both numerically and visually. It does not matter that they have the very bottom step labelled as 0.5 since the data begins at 1.0 and each step upwards is exactly the same amount.


Also looking at the actual axis title 0 would be pointless, as the label is performance and they seem to be tracking relative performance. 1 is the baseline for the card they're using. Zero wouldn't be possible short of maybe a broken card. While I do wish they were comparing against the 780/780ti I don't see an issue with the graph. Well other than the goofy x-axis labels: 19x10, etc.


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_review2014?page=0,3


Interesting results, seems they trade blows. I bet max OC on all, the 980s pulls ahead for sure.


----------



## Motive

So I should be fine with 780 ti's in sli for awhile. Good deal.


----------



## ChronoBodi

There ARE 20nm chips, but its ALL tied up in Apple SoCs like the A8 in the Iphone 6. lame.

The question is when Nvidia gets access to 20nm, i'm curious.


----------



## SoloCamo

Alrighty, decided power saving's weren't enough to drop the $$ on a 970 over my overclocked 290x (seems like a overall side grade at best)... instead dumping the fx-9590 for a 4790k and Z97 board - about the same power savings and heat savings while giving me a noticeable cpu boost. Enjoy the new cards!

Hopefully if AMD surprises us and 970's drop in price I'll pick two up for SLI down the road


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Are you saying that BestBuy has 970s with the Titan coolers?


they do not. it would seem Roaches was mistakenly referring to the gtx770 model that Bestbuy sells for $379.99 with the Titan cooler.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Price has already rise :/ 2 days ago they where all selling for 380 and now they are 420-430 on newegg....
> 
> thanks retailers. Guess I'll wait a few weeks for price to go down back to normal.


Go on Amazon, backorder the Asus strix edition. Be patient and hope you get one in a few weeks


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I think he just meant as the first large-die Maxwell release (something possibly out by the end of the year or early next year. I don't think there is any doubt Nvidia will release a 20nm (or 16nm) Maxwell big-die chip at some point, just not anytime soon...


TSMC's 20nm capacity will improve significantly in the next 2 quarters. I don't see a problem for AMD and Nvidia to get some 20nm wafer allocation by late 2014 or early 2015. Since 20nm wafer prices are quite high both AMD and Nvidia would want to sell those 20nm GPU chips for the maximum price possible. This means flagship GPUs using the TSMC 20nm process. Even a 20nm mid size Maxwell at 300 - 350 sq mm can pack atleast 3072 cores with a 384 bit memory bus . Nvidia must certainly have a 20nm flagship chip taped out. We need to see if its big die 500- 550 sq mm or mid size 300 - 350 sq mm. Given the lead Nvidia has on perf / sq mm and perf/watt , combined with 20nm yields Nvidia would want to go with a mid - sized chip first .


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I just don't see a need for them to rush 20nm Maxwell honestly when 28nm is still selling like hotcakes and they can make so much more profit off them. Not like AMD is really pushing them. They can release a large die 28nm Maxwell late this year or early next, make a pile of cash and then save 20nm Maxwell for late next year...


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I just don't see a need for them to rush 20nm Maxwell honestly when 28nm is still selling like hotcakes and they can make so much more profit off them. Not like AMD is really pushing them. They can release a large die 28nm Maxwell late this year or early next, make a pile of cash and then save 20nm Maxwell for late next year...


There is only one reason that I can think of - to have a single card that can rock 4K ultra, and I suppose a big Maxwell on 28 might be able to do that. Maybe, but maybe not.


----------



## Skye12977

Do anyone else think that they are going to Increase the prices of the 970's and/or reduce the previous generation cards very soon


----------



## Piercy

So I'm about to decide on picking up a pair of Gigabye Gaming G1s or the MSI Gaming 970s. $10 difference. Most benchmarks are showing the MSI slightly ahead - but they are both solid cards. The MSI is rocking a cooler look - the Gaming G1 is a bit longer and has another fan.

My biggest point of conflict though - the MSI has a single display port and the Gigabyte has 3.

Anyone have any thoughts on how they are choosing between the two? Thanks!!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piercy*
> 
> So I'm about to decide on picking up a pair of Gigabye Gaming G1s or the MSI Gaming 970s. $10 difference. Most benchmarks are showing the MSI slightly ahead - but they are both solid cards. The MSI is rocking a cooler look - the Gaming G1 is a bit longer and has another fan.
> 
> My biggest point of conflict though - the MSI has a single display port and the Gigabyte has 3.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on how they are choosing between the two? Thanks!!


1. Smaller fans at higher RPM are louder (MSI would be Quieter)
2. it what situation would you need 6 displays?
3. The MSI is Wider the Gigabyte is Longer
4. Go to newegg and compare the MSI to the Gigabyte Version. The MSI imho looks better because it doesn't have the wonkey end piece like the Gigabyte.
5. The Gigabyte comes with a Backplate
6. Stuff
E) Both of these GPU's take a 6-pin and 8-pin connector.
EE) can I just say that all of these new non-reference coolers look like crap, the only one that looks decent is the Evga ones, which is pretty much what they looked like before....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Three display ports mean you can do g-sync surround off of one card, which might be something to consider (although two cards in SLI would probably be wiser)


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 1. Smaller fans at higher RPM are louder (MSI would be Quieter)
> 2. it what situation would you need 6 displays?
> 3. The MSI is Wider the Gigabyte is Longer
> 4. Go to newegg and compare the MSI to the Gigabyte Version. The MSI imho looks better because it doesn't have the wonkey end piece like the Gigabyte.
> 5. The Gigabyte comes with a Backplate
> 6. Stuff
> E) Both of these GPU's take a 6-pin and 8-pin connector.
> EE) can I just say that all of these new non-reference coolers look like crap, the only one that looks decent is the Evga ones, which is pretty much what they looked like before....


Aren't you supposed to have your multi-monitor setup plugged into one card (might be thinking of eyefinity)? I don't think there's been a card with 2 DPs, so it's either 3 DPs or 1 DP, meaning you'd need 3 cards for a 3 display port monitor setup, or a DVI/HDMI to display port cable, the later might not support all features on a particular monitor.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Aren't you supposed to have your multi-monitor setup plugged into one card (might be thinking of eyefinity)? I don't think there's been a card with 2 DPs, so it's either 3 DPs or 1 DP, meaning you'd need 3 cards for a 3 display port monitor setup, or a DVI/HDMI to display port cable, the later might not support all features on a particular monitor.


I've run three monitors with 2x DVI and 1x hdmi or 1x DP
The HDMI on the cards are HDMI 2.0 meaning your actually able to higher resolution, or am I wrong here?
e)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm taking this.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I've run three monitors with 2x DVI and 1x hdmi or 1x DP
> The HDMI on the cards are HDMI 2.0 meaning your actually able to higher resolution, or am I wrong here?
> e)


It's HDMI 2.0, so yes there shouldn't be any problems. I guess there's less hurdles involved than there used to be, though for simplicities' sake I'm sure people would still rather not have to buy a HDMI to DP for monitors that only accept DP when you only have two display ports from the 2 GPUs.


----------



## staryoshi

I think that Gigabyte triple fan 970 is kind of silly. There are diminishing returns when increasing heatsink size and fan quantity, particularly when the GPUs are so small (surface area) and efficient. Will it perform? Certainly. But temperature won't be a limiting factor for most of these AIB designs anyway. I do love its copious output set, though.

On a unrelated note, this GPU release has rekindled my interest in running a passive high end card.I haven't done that since I had a GTX 470 with a Thermalright Spitfire







(I love that a couple of models use a semi-passive fan profile - that's part of the reason I opted for the STRIX)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> It's HDMI 2.0, so yes there shouldn't be any problems. I guess there's less hurdles involved than there used to be, though for simplicities' sake I'm sure people would still rather not have to buy a HDMI to DP for monitors that only accept DP when you only have two display ports from the 2 GPUs.


Well I mean if they are using 1080P screen they will probably use DVI and HDMI and 1440p or higher it would be DVI and DP right?
The only bad thing I 'could' see about HDMI is that monitors that are 1440p or better may not have the HDMI port, and this is why there is DP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I think that Gigabyte triple fan 970 is kind of silly. There are diminishing returns when increasing heatsink size and fan quantity, particularly when the GPUs are so small (surface area) and efficient. Will it perform? Certainly. But temperature won't be a limiting factor for most of these AIB designs anyway. I do love its copious output set, though.
> 
> On a unrelated note, this GPU release has rekindled my interest in running a passive high end card.I haven't done that since I had a GTX 470 with a Thermalright Spitfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I love that a couple of models use a semi-passive fan profile - that's part of the reason I opted for the STRIX)


Do you think the voltages would have to be decreased for the GPU to run without needing any type of fan on the hearsink?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I've run three monitors with 2x DVI and 1x hdmi or 1x DP
> The HDMI on the cards are HDMI 2.0 meaning your actually able to higher resolution, or am I wrong here?
> e)
> I'm taking this.










Nice avatar.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice avatar.


I find myself watching a lot of the LinusTechTip videos even if I don't particularly have any need to.
Can thank Aznlotus161 for it lol.
e) full reiteration intended


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Well I mean if they are using 1080P screen they will probably use DVI and HDMI and 1440p or higher it would be DVI and DP right?
> The only bad thing I 'could' see about HDMI is that monitors that are 1440p or better may not have the HDMI port, and this is why there is DP


There are some 1440p monitors that take DVI caples only if you want to get them up to 120hz, but that has nothing to do with DP, and if anything you'd opt for the non DP option. Some monitors are finicky, that's my only concern, and probably why Piercy was concerned as well.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> There are some 1440p monitors that take DVI caples only if you want to get them up to 120hz, but that has nothing to do with DP, and if anything you'd opt for the non DP option. Some monitors are finicky, that's my only concern, and probably why Piercy was concerned as well.


Don't they come with DVI and you have to pay for the DP?

Qnix 1440p monitor ^^^


----------



## thadius856

Those monitors are preferable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> There are some 1440p monitors that take DVI caples only if you want to get them up to 120hz, but that has nothing to do with DP, and if anything you'd opt for the non DP option. Some monitors are finicky, that's my only concern, and probably why Piercy was concerned as well.


Those monitors are preferable, IMO.

I bought the 30" Dell U3014 because it's has the ability to bypass the internal color correction circuitry/logic to lower the total input lag. TFTCentral tested it below 6 ms, IIRC.

With a 27" Korean (Qnix, X-Star, etc) 1440p monitor that ONLY has DVI, you're at similar levels. Otherwise, the other models tend to hang around 14-20 ms total. So if you want super low total lag, 1440p, and 120hz, that takes you down to pretty much only 2 Korean models plus a few rebranded variants.

These numbers are all off the top of my head, but a cursory check on TFTCentral will reveal the actual #'s.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Those monitors are preferable.
> Those monitors are preferable, IMO.
> 
> I bought the 30" Dell U3014 because it's has the ability to bypass the internal color correction circuitry/logic to lower the total input lag. TFTCentral tested it below 6 ms, IIRC.
> 
> With a 27" Korean (Qnix, X-Star, etc) 1440p monitor that ONLY has DVI, you're at similar levels. Otherwise, the other models tend to hang around 14-20 ms total. So if you want super low total lag, 1440p, and 120hz, that takes you down to pretty much only 2 Korean models plus a few rebranded variants.
> 
> These numbers are all off the top of my head, but a cursory check on TFTCentral will reveal the actual #'s.


Would you get the same results if you were to do DVI off your GPU into the Monitor that had DVI though an adapter?
or would the change in input make the difference as well


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Do you think the voltages would have to be decreased for the GPU to run without needing any type of fan on the hearsink?


Probably not. Would just have to make sure temps in various areas are within tolerable levels. (and have heatsinks on the requisite circuitry)


----------



## desmopilot

Debating if I should keep my order in for the EVGA 970 SC ACX 2 or swap for the MSI TwinFrozr V which is $30 more. For the extra $30 I'm not sure it's worth it, any thoughts?


----------



## mingocr83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I'm as excited as anyone for GM200 but this is somewhat of an optimistic view of the thing.
> 
> TBH a more realistic expectation is around 3072 cuda cores, 38bit bus with 96 ROPs, DP rate increased to 1/2 and 250W+ at 28nm with a huge die.


In fact, I'm waiting for the same thing, 980ti should be a beast compared to my 780...in fact I'm jumping this series to get a GM200 or GM210...planning a new build for sure with these cards...


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Would you get the same results if you were to do DVI off your GPU into the Monitor that had DVI though an adapter?
> or would the change in input make the difference as well


Off the top of my head, I'm pretty sure that a passive adapter (x-to-DVI or DVI-to-X) wouldn't add any lag. It's just a pin swap, AFAIK.

Active adapter? Could definitely add lag, though I've never needed to test this. Those things are stupid expensive.

The question is really whether the card outputs to DP/HDMI 2.0 ports as quickly as DVI. That I don't really know.


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Debating if I should keep my order in for the EVGA 970 SC ACX 2 or swap for the MSI TwinFrozr V which is $30 more. For the extra $30 I'm not sure it's worth it, any thoughts?


I just did that, except I had an order for the ACX 1, pretty happy I did judging by reviews.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Don't they come with DVI and you have to pay for the DP?
> 
> Qnix 1440p monitor ^^^


Sure, but you nerf your ability to go over 60Hz on DP models. Only the DVI-D bypass ones can OC.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> I bought the 30" Dell U3014 because it's has the ability to bypass the internal color correction circuitry/logic to lower the total input lag. TFTCentral tested it below 6 ms, IIRC.


I bought the same monitor, for the same reason. I'm driving mine using two DVI ports off one card and one off the other right now. I'm looking forward to trying them with the three displayport ports on the 980, just to see if I notice any difference.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> .
> With a 27" Korean (Qnix, X-Star, etc) 1440p monitor that ONLY has DVI, you're at similar levels. Otherwise, the other models tend to hang around 14-20 ms total. So if you want super low total lag, 1440p, and 120hz, that takes you down to pretty much only 2 Korean models plus a few rebranded variants.


You left out one BIG problem. If you hook a monitor with no internal scaler to an Nvidia card, it forces you to use "GPU-No Scaling" instead of "Display - No scaling", which has huge input lag. The only way to get around it is use an ancient driver like 267.59 before they redid the scaling tab that lets you choose just plain "no scaling" option. The "GPU - No Scaling" option buffers frames or something.

I have not tested any Nvidia drivers pas the so called "miracle" driver. I haven't heard about them changing it though.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Don't they come with DVI and you have to pay for the DP?
> 
> Qnix 1440p monitor ^^^


Sorry by option I meant the 1 DP 2 DVI option for the GPU, not the monitor, I've never heard of a DP version QNIX, especially one that can go past 60hz. To reiterate I was providing an example of a monitor that can only ever use one type of cable regardless of using adapters to change the input style to have all features unlocked, assuming there are monitors out there that are like that for HDMI or DP it would make sense for someone to be concerned about how many of DP/HDMI/DVI they have. I don't know every single thing about every monitor, but I do know my QNIX is picky like that and wouldn't be surprised if others base a GPU purchase because of their picky monitors







.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I don't know every single thing about every monitor, but I do know my QNIX is picky like that and wouldn't be surprised if others base a GPU purchase because of their picky monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You bring up the only point I care about concerning these new Nvidia GPUs.

Do they have color banding post-calibration like the 700 series do? AMDs cards have a feature called dithering which improves color transitions. But Nvidia cards *post-calibration* on Korean OC monitors (monitors with no internal board/brain/Look-Up-Table) have 8-bit gradient banding:


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> You left out one BIG problem. If you hook a monitor with no internal scaler to an Nvidia card, it forces you to use "GPU-No Scaling" instead of "Display - No scaling", which has huge input lag. The only way to get around it is use an ancient driver like 267.59 before they redid the scaling tab that lets you choose just plain "no scaling" option. The "GPU - No Scaling" option buffers frames or something.
> 
> I have not tested any Nvidia drivers pas the so called "miracle" driver. I haven't heard about them changing it though.


Ah. Was unaware.

Haven't had to face this problem, as my U3014 has a scaler and I've been pushing it with a 7970 DirectCU II Top.

With this 970 on the way, will have to research whether the Dell disables the scaler or not in Game Mode. No big deal either way as I'm running 60hz, but might pose a problem if I want to swap the satellites for a 27" Korean down the road.

Gonna miss those 6 outputs on the Eyefinity-6 card. Was really useful for my U3014 + 2x U2014M's. 4th output goes to the 50' cable to the TV in the living room. 5th/6th went to the other U3014's in the room (2 other computers) so I could swap to a profile that copied all three U3014 for epic multiplayer Rocksmith sessions.


----------



## spacin9

U3014 That monitor suuuuucks. I have U3011... it's ten times better. God I hate the U3014. Bad memories..I got a bad refurb from Dell. (On advice from Hardforum) Tech support transferred me to some bully who tried to keep me from returning it! My U3011 radiates heat and power and awesome and is warrantied until May 2015.









Now I just need those tri-MSI 970s.


----------



## fleetfeather

Decided I'm picking myself up a Crossover 290M panel for my 970. Those things like sexy, and well-balanced for a single 970.


----------



## Pauliesss

I am still waiting for a review of *MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G*, hopefully we will see some reviews soon.


----------



## LTC

So, should I sell my ASUS 290 DirectCU II, and buy a 970? How well does the 970 overclock?


----------



## MoBeeJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> I am still waiting for a review of *MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G*, hopefully we will see some reviews soon.


So far all i have seen reviews are 970 gaming. Also note that if you find announcement for 980 gaming you will not find specs. Iirc on techpowerup website the clock speeds are blanked out. So i think the model is not yet finalized, probably to see what other companies offer.


----------



## antilluminati

Hi! if you know any test with cpus AMD FX VS OC VS Intel , using GTX900 benchmarks .Post it thx Bye!

fx+970 =80fps
fx oc+970=90fps
Intel+970=100fps

i have fx8350+gtx580 & i update mi gpu to 970. = perfomance 2x580 XDXD

970vs980= 15fps 200$+


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*
> 
> So far all i have seen reviews are 970 gaming. Also note that if you find announcement for 980 gaming you will not find specs. Iirc on techpowerup website the clock speeds are blanked out. So i think the model is not yet finalized, probably to see what other companies offer.


980 Gaming: 1216MHz core clock with a 1317MHz boost clock


----------



## DETERMINOLOGY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Are you saying that BestBuy has 970s with the Titan coolers?


best buy cant even spell 970s atm. They normally get gpus later then sooner

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?_dyncharset=UTF-8&_dynSessConf=&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&st=gtx+970


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> TSMC's 20nm capacity will improve significantly in the next 2 quarters. I don't see a problem for AMD and Nvidia to get some 20nm wafer allocation by late 2014 or early 2015. Since 20nm wafer prices are quite high both AMD and Nvidia would want to sell those 20nm GPU chips for the maximum price possible. This means flagship GPUs using the TSMC 20nm process. Even a 20nm mid size Maxwell at 300 - 350 sq mm can pack atleast 3072 cores with a 384 bit memory bus . Nvidia must certainly have a 20nm flagship chip taped out. We need to see if its big die 500- 550 sq mm or mid size 300 - 350 sq mm. Given the lead Nvidia has on perf / sq mm and perf/watt , combined with 20nm yields Nvidia would want to go with a mid - sized chip first .


It's pretty much 100% sure that there's a 500mm^2+ chip on 28HPM coming from AMD during H1 2015. And we also know that GM200 taped out only a couple of months after GM204.

Those are the things making me think that GM200 will make an appearance on 28nm.

Also yes we know that 20SOC density improvements are really nice but how much do we know about performance characteristics? Are we really sure that it's the ideal solution to bring GM200 out on 20SOC when they already have two full maxwell dies out on 28nm, both of which clock exceptionally well.


----------



## rusirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's pretty much 100% sure that there's a 500mm^2+ chip on 28HPM coming from AMD during H1 2015. And we also know that GM200 taped out only a couple of months after GM204.
> 
> Those are the things making me think that GM200 will make an appearance on 28nm.
> 
> Also yes we know that 20SOC density improvements are really nice but how much do we know about performance characteristics? Are we really sure that it's the ideal solution to bring GM200 out on 20SOC when they already have two full maxwell dies out on 28nm, both of which clock exceptionally well.


This statement is correct. 20nm as it stands now is not good for either AMD or NVIDIA for performance gpu. WHEN things change then you will see new chips on a smaller node.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*
> 
> So far all i have seen reviews are 970 gaming. Also note that if you find announcement for 980 gaming you will not find specs. Iirc on techpowerup website the clock speeds are blanked out. So i think the model is not yet finalized, probably to see what other companies offer.


According to MSI's data sheet on their media site, it's 1216 (base) / 1316 (boost) / 7010 (memory)...


----------



## Clocknut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> It's pretty much 100% sure that there's a 500mm^2+ chip on 28HPM coming from AMD during H1 2015. And we also know that GM200 taped out only a couple of months after GM204.
> 
> Those are the things making me think that GM200 will make an appearance on 28nm.
> 
> Also yes we know that 20SOC density improvements are really nice but how much do we know about performance characteristics? Are we really sure that it's the ideal solution to bring GM200 out on 20SOC when they already have two full maxwell dies out on 28nm, both of which clock exceptionally well.


that could probably the only chip that push Nvidia to bring out GM210.

20nm is Soc design, that means it would probably have problem going high clock rates, that wouldnt be feasible to use on GPU, unless they go wide design(large die size low clock rates). But 20nm process are not cheap to begin with, so there is no way we get 20nm high end chips.

May be Nvidia might try GM107 on 20nm... but who knows.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Also yes we know that 20SOC density improvements are really nice but how much do we know about performance characteristics? Are we really sure that it's the ideal solution to bring GM200 out on 20SOC when they already have two full maxwell dies out on 28nm, both of which clock exceptionally well.


performance and power efficiency gains are half node like. performance increase at same leakage is 15 % and power reduction is 30% at same perf. traditional node transitions have a 35 - 40% perf improvement at same leakage and 50 - 55% power reduction at same perf.

http://www.eda.org/edps/edp2013/Papers/4-4%20FINAL%20for%20Tom%20Quan.pdf

slide 19

Perf at same power

TSMC 28HPM - 1x
TSMC 20SOC - 1.15x
TSMC 16FF - 1.38x (38% perf increase wrt 28HPM and 20% perf increase wrt 20SOC)

power at same perf
TSMC 28HPM - 1x
TSMC 20SOC - 0.71x
TSMC 16FF - 0.46x (54% power reduction wrt 28HPM and 35% power reduction wrt 20SOC )

TSMC is readying 16FF+ which brings density and perf improvements wrt TSMC 16FF. The fact is TSMC is pushing forward with 16FF+ production in late 2015. Samsung / GF are expected to go into production with 14 LPE in H1 2015. so you can expect a lot of FINFET capacity by early 2016. 20SOC is expected to have a short life of 1 year and so 20SOC based GPU products should ship by Q1 / Q2 2015. Any later and they don't make sense at all.


----------



## skupples

Is Pascal here yet?

Oh are peoe starting to finally realize that flagship 20nm isn't coming until TSMC gets finfet in to production mode??!!


----------



## $ilent

Only gone and ordered a second msi gtx 970 gaming just because...why not!? Ha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Only gone and ordered a second msi gtx 970 gaming just because...why not!? Ha


Sounds like how I'll upgrade the HTPC to two 970's... Why not when the two desktops in the house (mine and hubby's) are going to get dual 980's? It's also not just an HTPC though - mmm, backup gaming rig ^_^


----------



## Raikozy

Hi people quick question. I just recently heard about gpu problem called coil whine. My question is, when your gpu has coil whine, does it occurs typically out of the box, or does it occur after like a year or so? I have owned 3 gpus and never heard of this issue before, but now I am considering on getting the 900 series (not considering, I will within this week), almost picked up the gigabyte one but heard about its history of coil whine. The reason I asked this because if the gpu coil whine straight fromt he box, i can just return it to the store (within 30 days). Thank you


----------



## andom

Do you guys feel that it's worth upgrading from 680s SLI to 980 SLI?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Hi people quick question. I just recently heard about gpu problem called coil whine. My question is, when your gpu has coil whine, does it occurs typically out of the box, or does it occur after like a year or so? I have owned 3 gpus and never heard of this issue before, but now I am considering on getting the 900 series (not considering, I will within this week), almost picked up the gigabyte one but heard about its history of coil whine. The reason I asked this because if the gpu coil whine straight fromt he box, i can just return it to the store (within 30 days). Thank you


Not sure if you can return a gpu because it's got coil whine but it occurs out of the box yes. Typically occurs when the gpu is under load, I.e gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Do you guys feel that it's worth upgrading from 680s SLI to 980 SLI?


.

At 1440p or above definitely, I'm upgrading from 670 sli to 970 sli.


----------



## Maximization

980 is looking nice


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait til the EVGA Classy drops, my Titan can't break 14000 graphics in Fire Strike...







the 980's are cracking 16000...


----------



## 352227

How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?

My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...

Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure if you can return a gpu because it's got coil whine but it occurs out of the box yes. Typically occurs when the gpu is under load, I.e gaming.
> .
> 
> Ah okay


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?
> 
> My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...
> 
> Is it worth the upgrade?


Just get another 780ti, should be a cheap addition...


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> U3014 That monitor suuuuucks. I have U3011... it's ten times better. God I hate the U3014. Bad memories..I got a bad refurb from Dell. (On advice from Hardforum) Tech support transferred me to some bully who tried to keep me from returning it! My U3011 radiates heat and power and awesome and is warrantied until May 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need those tri-MSI 970s.


Prior to Rev 00 thru Rev 02 were turds. I held off until Rev 03 fixed all the issues, scoring a factory refurb at less than half of list price.

U3011 is a power hog and puts off enough heat to give you a sun tan just sitting in front of it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?
> 
> My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...
> 
> Is it worth the upgrade?


A single 970 will get that Fps so it's swings and roundabouts 780ti sli vs 970 sli


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> How do you guys compare the 780ti vs 970 SLI and 980?
> 
> My 780ti in BF4 1440p gets me 60fps ish - I have my monitor OC'd to 96Hz so I'd like to squeeze a bit extra into it...
> 
> Is it worth the upgrade?


Not really.
No need to upgrade for GK110 and Hawaï users IMHO.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Not really.
> No need to upgrade for GK110 and Hawaï users IMHO.


Even for the additional VRAM available?

Selling 780Ti prob get €450, new GTX970 €380, GTX980 €620


----------



## nyk20z3

We need a Mars 970!

Would be quite sexy in my FT03 but I am leaning towards the 980 Classy unless I find patience to wait and see what else might drop!


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm actually hoping for some ROG-style cards like the Mars, Poseidon, and Matrix. Love those cooler designs.


----------



## Fezlakk

Hey Guys!

I'm looking at 3x GTX 970's, paired with a 5820K, for a 3440X1440 monitor. So far, there is no Titanesk cooler available in the US (Where I would get it from). Would I be able to get away with three GTX 970 Gaming cards, which exhaust heat into the case--if I had a pair of 2000rpm 140mm exhaust fans blowing on them, in a case with seven other fans? I'd like to overclock to 1500mhz+ for all three after unlocked voltage BIOS's come out, too. Case I have is the Huge Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1480&products_id=25584>


----------



## skupples

You should be fine. It isn't optimal but it won't be a deal breaker. Just gotta make sure you have good front>>back exhaust flow... The heat of the sammixh might prevent those clocks but only time will tell. Nodded bios = more heat.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> A single 970 will get that Fps so it's swings and roundabouts 780ti sli vs 970 sli


This. Cheaper too and less heat output into your office/room... win-win.


----------



## Fezlakk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You should be fine. It isn't optimal but it won't be a deal breaker. Just gotta make sure you have good front>>back exhaust flow... The heat of the sammixh might prevent those clocks but only time will tell. Nodded bios = more heat.


Thanks!

I was going to Wait until GM200, but highly I doubt it is going to be better value than 3x 970's.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Debating if I should keep my order in for the EVGA 970 SC ACX 2 or swap for the MSI TwinFrozr V which is $30 more. For the extra $30 I'm not sure it's worth it, any thoughts?


Did that last night, though the EVGA I cancelled from Amazon was ACX1.0, not 2.0. I just wasnt comfortable with keeping an EVGA card at the moment when they're clearly the worst of the bunch. I went ahead and backordered the MSI Gaming edition card instead. Nothing big to play until November anyway means I'm fine waiting a couple weeks if I have to to get a better card.

On an unrelated note, does HDMI 2.0 allow for 144Hz, or will I need to continue using my DVI cable?


----------



## gdubc

An article *here* on the evga 970 problem. Not a lot of info though really, just some word gettin round.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> An article *here* on the evga 970 problem. Not a lot of info though really, just some word gettin round.


Looking at the picture, this looks like it was originally a 2 heat pipe cooler with the smaller 3rd heat pipe added as an afterthought.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> Hi, I'm pretend doctor Michael. If you have a psych-GPU emergency, please listen to the following advice:
> 
> As soon as a new Nvidia card is released, you MUST give in to your desires to "upgrade or side-grade" immediately! Not doing so could make your behavior and state of mind even more unstable. You'll feel relief after purchase with no buyer's remorse.
> 
> If you read this post, send $1.25 (USD) to my PayPal account.
> 
> Profit!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.










Glad someone enjoyed my little humor. Haha...GPU Rehab Clinic.

*****
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> A little off topic...
> For those like me with the 7xx series GPU, anyone consider NOT selling it and just keeping as a backup? That's what I'm planning to do when I upgrade to the next Ti model, whatever that may be: 980Ti, 1080Ti, or 3,200,080Ti...haha! My first video card was an EVGA GTS 8800 (G92) with 512 MB VRAM, I kept that as a back up when I bought a GTX 550. Even when I bought a GTX 660, I had at least one GPU on hand just in case. With the 780 SC that I have now, this is the first time in years that I don't have a spare video card on hand, gave previous ones away to family or sold them. So, unless I'm financially strapped for cash, I think it's a good idea to keep a back up GPU in case my future video card needs to go through a repair/RMA process.
> 
> Back on topic...
> So will Nvidia continue the 9xx series cards with Ti, Classified, Black, Kingpin, [insert next crazy title], etc. or will they skip to the next series? Since last night, there's 20+ pages I haven't read yet, excuse if this has been addressed before. I'm interested in a Ti model, maybe a Classy depending on specs and pricing. TIA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'd always hold onto one card as a backup, if something happens, because you know, things do, its always good to have a known good video card for diagnosis or just to simply get your rig -working- for basic things...
> 
> As for the 9xx series, I BELIEVE from my understanding if we see anything else in the next 6 months its going to be a Titan-leveled card


Thanks for the advice. Yeah, I'm pretty much decided on keeping my 780 as a backup when I buy the next latest and greatest Nvidia GPU. I have two days of catching up on this thread, but read that a Classy 980 may be released. Don't think I'll get that, holding out for a 980 Ti if it ever becomes available. I'm only interested in a single GPU for now.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Alrighty, decided power saving's weren't enough to drop the $$ on a 970 over my overclocked 290x (seems like a overall side grade at best)... *instead dumping the fx-9590 for a 4790k and Z97 board* - about the same power savings and heat savings while giving me a noticeable cpu boost. Enjoy the new cards!
> 
> Hopefully if AMD surprises us and 970's drop in price I'll pick two up for SLI down the road


I made a similar switch from AMD to Intel from a Phenom 955 to i7-3770K (MB from entry-level Biostar to ASUS Sabertooth). I was looking at the comparison from link below, definitely some power saving which would produce less heat. Are you buying it used or new? I was able to OC up to 4.7 on air, but didn't want to push it too hard, stable at 4.2 for about a year now.

As for the 290x, are you planning on selling when you buy your next GPU? There's always the option to keep it as a back up. A 980 Classified is most likely the next release, that would be a worthy upgrade. I'm hoping a 980 Ti becomes available in next few months.

FX-9590 vs i7-4790K


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> An article *here* on the evga 970 problem. Not a lot of info though really, just some word gettin round.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture, this looks like it was originally a 2 heat pipe cooler with the smaller 3rd heat pipe added as an afterthought.
Click to expand...

i guess the question is, would it really make an apparent difference in temp if it were touching all 3 heatpipes?


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> An article *here* on the evga 970 problem. Not a lot of info though really, just some word gettin round.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture, this looks like it was originally a 2 heat pipe cooler with the smaller 3rd heat pipe added as an afterthought.
Click to expand...

As the article says, that cooler most likely wasn't made for this card, the heatpipes don't align with the GPU die, leaving one of them completely out of contact. Also, that heatsink is using older technology where the heatpipes are held in place between the aluminium heatsink.

This is how a modern heatsink looks like (Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler):



This isn't the first time EVGA has placed a cooler on a card where one of the heatpipes doesn't make contact with the GPU die. This is the EVGA GTX 760 SC's heatsink:



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/5.html


----------



## Raikozy

anyone who have already purchased the asus strix version of this card, does the strix logo in the side lights up?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> As the article says, that cooler most likely wasn't made for this card, the heatpipes don't align with the GPU die, leaving one of them completely out of contact. Also, that heatsink is using older technology where the heatpipes are held in place between the aluminium heatsink.
> 
> This is how a modern heatsink looks like (Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU cooler):
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time EVGA has placed a cooler on a card where one of the heatpipes doesn't make contact with the GPU die. This is the EVGA GTX 760 SC's heatsink:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/5.html


I really don't see it being a big deal if the two heat pipes are covering the whole die. Evga probably just recycled a cooler instead of designing something new.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I find myself watching a lot of the LinusTechTip videos even if I don't particularly have any need to.
> Can thank Aznlotus161 for it lol.
> e) full reiteration intended


Yeah, I subscribed to him on YouTube, one of my favorite tech reviewers. Recently watched him discuss Intel's i7-5960X and the GTX 980 (see link below).


----------



## marcus556

So are the EVGA cards having problems? I was going to pull the trigger on a 980 ACX SC edition on the website once they get them back in stock. I have 75 evga bucks that i was gonna use. Should I reconsider now?


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Did that last night, though the EVGA I cancelled from Amazon was ACX1.0, not 2.0. I just wasnt comfortable with keeping an EVGA card at the moment when they're clearly the worst of the bunch. I went ahead and backordered the MSI Gaming edition card instead. Nothing big to play until November anyway means I'm fine waiting a couple weeks if I have to to get a better card.
> 
> On an unrelated note, does HDMI 2.0 allow for 144Hz, or will I need to continue using my DVI cable?


i cancelled my evga acx 1.0 just about right now from amazon.
i think about the gigabyte or msi which is better. but will the gigabyte g1 fit this case


304.0mm is the video card lenth
11.9685 inches


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I really don't see it being a big deal if the two heat pipes are covering the whole die. Evga probably just recycled a cooler instead of designing something new.


In the case of the GTX 760 SC I posted that is true, but look at the GTX 970 and you'll see that that is not the case, to the left of the picture the GPU die is making contact with aluminium(Edit: actually, it doesn't, it appears so because of the extra TIM, but it doesn't) (not to mention the older design that relies on having aluminium between the heatpipes to hold them together, but that affects both cards):


----------



## ABeta

any confirmation that the gtx 980 acx 2.0 version has the same issue as the 970 acx 2.0 ?


----------



## thadius856

Just checked Amazon. Shows my MSI 970 Gaming out for delivery by 8pm. I just pre-ordered this on Saturday. What speed!


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I really don't see it being a big deal if the two heat pipes are covering the whole die. Evga probably just recycled a cooler instead of designing something new.


It's funny how if it's ASUS that does the same thing on the 290 DCUII and everyone is screaming bloody murder, we at the very least should be concerned that it's covering the whole die and not turn this into a "Nvidia can't do wrong" sort of thing.


----------



## steve210

okay just check size of gigabyte one barely fit in my case


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Just checked Amazon. Shows my MSI 970 Gaming out for delivery by 8pm. I just pre-ordered this on Saturday. What speed!


What the heck. Mine aren't getting here till tomorrow


----------



## Skye12977

Love how I somehow quote old posts


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What the heck. Mine aren't getting here till tomorrow


I paid $4 extra for next day delivery...?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> I paid $4 extra for next day delivery...?


Who wouldn't


----------



## jjsoviet

Wait, so those who pre-ordered last weekend are getting delivery confirmations? Wow I should have just ordered and waited, instead of seeing if these things are in stock.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> I paid $4 extra for next day delivery...?


Do did I and I ordered on Friday


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> It's funny how if it's ASUS that does the same thing on the 290 DCUII and everyone is screaming bloody murder, we at the very least should be concerned that it's covering the whole die and not turn this into a "Nvidia can't do wrong" sort of thing.


You do realize this is an EVGA issue, and not an nVidia issue, right? It's EVGA being cheap and deciding to use an old cooler rather than design a new one.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Whoops I'm an idiot, need my coffee, didn't know that's the issue with the evga coolers that's been going on, sorry for not keeping up. Grrrr stupid cell phone so many spelling errors


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> You do realize this is an EVGA issue, and not an nVidia issue, right? It's EVGA being cheap and deciding to use an old cooler rather than design a new one.


Is this true on the 980 as well? I see some people are posting that they cancelled their order of the ACX 1.0 what about the 2.0?


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Do you guys feel that it's worth upgrading from 680s SLI to 980 SLI?


Worth upgrading? Definitely! The 9xx series was directed towards Nvidia owners with 6xx series and older. If 1080p, 680 in SLI is enough unless you have multiple monitors and noticed drop in FPS in newer games. Any resolution higher than that, 980 is the way to go. May want to hold off to see what model 980s are released (i.e. Classified, Ti maybe, etc), unless you need it fairly soon.


----------



## steve210

msi cooler looks better im leaning toward this one


----------



## jjsoviet

My heart says ASUS Strix but my mind says MSI Gaming

Why is it so hard to choose


----------



## Stay Puft

What's the status on flashing the cards? Has skyn3t worked his magic yet?


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> My heart says ASUS Strix but my mind says MSI Gaming
> 
> Why is it so hard to choose


same here lol. They have similar cooler design and can 0db at idle. The asus has backplate while the msi doesnt, but the msi has cool led on the side and the design is a bit nicer but not that much. the MSI have a bit higher power delivery due to 8 and 6 pins instead of just 1 8 pins but too be honest, it would be neck to neck, so confused


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> same here lol. They have similar cooler design and can 0db at idle. The asus has backplate while the msi doesnt, but the msi has cool led on the side and the design is a bit nicer but not that much. the MSI have a bit higher power delivery due to 8 and 6 pins instead of just 1 8 pins but too be honest, it would be neck to neck, so confused


I really want to get the MSI Gaming for performance, but the lack of a backplate kind of kills the design (I'm fickle, I know) while the Strix matches with my new setup but it's not as good in terms of overclocking.

Still waiting on MSI to respond to my email regarding backplate support.


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andom*
> 
> Do you guys feel that it's worth upgrading from 680s SLI to 980 SLI?


Someone already said yes and I'll second that. I just went from 670 SLI to 980 SLI, over 7000 more points in 3DMark11 in Firestrike and my games at 1440p play smooth as silk. I don't regret the move one bit.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> My heart says ASUS Strix but my mind says MSI Gaming
> 
> Why is it so hard to choose


Same here lol


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I really want to get the MSI Gaming for performance, but the lack of a backplate kind of kills the design (I'm fickle, I know) while the Strix matches with my new setup but it's not as good in terms of overclocking.
> 
> Still waiting on MSI to respond to my email regarding backplate support.


Yeah and a bit of a let down for msi is that the shraud is plastic instead of metal like the strix. But design wise, I think the MSI wins. and yeah the backplate is the biggest letdown for that card, if that card has a backplate, it will be an instant buy for me. The other card worth mentioning is the gigabyte. It has everything, backplate, best ocing capability, led logo, my only problem is the size, I am worried that its gonna break my pcie ports lol, length is not a concern for me as I have a giant corsair graphite 760t that can fit in almost 2x the length of reference gtx 980


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Has any brand out there put stickers on the screws that void warranties for the 970/980? Might change someone's purchase if they want to water cool.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Yeah and a bit of a let down for msi is that the shraud is plastic instead of metal like the strix. But design wise, I think the MSI wins. and yeah the backplate is the biggest letdown for that card, if that card has a backplate, it will be an instant buy for me. The other card worth mentioning is the gigabyte. It has everything, backplate, best ocing capability, led logo, my only problem is the size, I am worried that its gonna break my pcie ports lol, length is not a concern for me as I have a giant corsair graphite 760t that can fit in almost 2x the length of reference gtx 980


Whats so special about a backplate anyway? As far as I can tell it's just added weight and volume that serves no purpose.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Whats so special about a backplate anyway? As far as I can tell it's just added weight and volume that serves no purpose.


Rigidity of the card (especially large, triple-slot ones) as well as offering some protection for the exposed bottom part of the GPU. Also, makes things clean


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Whats so special about a backplate anyway? As far as I can tell it's just added weight and volume that serves no purpose.


its mainly just for aesthetic purposes lol and increase rigidity, but mostly for aesthetic. Other than that basically you are right.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> its mainly just for aesthetic purposes lol and increase rigidity, but mostly for aesthetic. Other than that basically you are right.


So is it supposed to prevent the card from sagging under it's own weight? Because the only GPU I've ever used that sagged was my Asus DCUII 770 that had a backplate. I kinda figured it was the extra weight of the backplate itself that was causing the sag.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So is it supposed to prevent the card from sagging under it's own weight? Because the only GPU I've ever used that sagged was my Asus DCUII 770 that had a backplate. I kinda figured it was the extra weight of the backplate itself that was causing the sag.


The backplate is supposed to prevent it from sagging lol


----------



## Mand12

It's times like this that I really appreciate the HAF XB. Mounting motherboards vertically so that things stick out as horizontal cantilevers just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I found out there is an company called Manli that sells the 970 with the titan cooler. I guess if someone really wanted they could buy it from overseas. MANLI GTX970-NV.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The backplate is supposed to prevent it from sagging lol


anyway I think I might just get the MSI 970. These are the few reasons why:
-It oc like a boss and it has been proven by a lot of reviewers to go above 1500mhz at boost clock
-the cooler aesthetically looks pleasing and has glowing dragon LED on the side
-the gpu colour matches my internal. I have this bluish mix with grey mobo and my case is black. All my other components like cooler and fans and RAm are red and black. I have bitfenix extension cables that are all red, so having this msi card with black and red colour totaly matches my setup. (basically blue center and black and red components, totally awesome)
-It has 6 pin and 8 pins pcie connectors. I already routed my cables from behind and I already prepared a 6 and 8 pins pcie lol (to the extent that I bought bitfenix red cables for the 8 pins and 6 pins despite the fact that my previous cards (570) only has dual 6 pins)
- It runs quiet 0db but asus is the same
-Despite not having a backplate, this gpu actually has a front plate. We can't see it cuz its under the cooler.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I found out there is an company called Manli that sells the 970 with the titan cooler. I guess if someone really wanted they could buy it from overseas. MANLI GTX970-NV.


Wow, this is the first I'm hearing about it. There's been some interest in this thread for that style 970, but unsure the reputation of the company. It doesn't sound familiar, overseas so may be a pain to RMA if needed, etc.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> In the case of the GTX 760 SC I posted that is true, but look at the GTX 970 and you'll see that that is not the case, to the left of the picture the GPU die is making contact with aluminium (Edit: actually, it doesn't, it appears so because of the extra TIM, but it doesn't) (not to mention the older design that relies on having aluminium between the heatpipes to hold them together, but that affects both cards):


Are there any pictures like that of the GTX 770 SC? I'd like to know if all the heatsinks are touching the die.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> anyway I think I might just get the MSI 970. These are the few reasons why:
> -It oc like a boss and it has been proven by a lot of reviewers to go above 1500mhz at boost clock
> -the cooler aesthetically looks pleasing and has glowing dragon LED on the side
> -the gpu colour matches my internal. I have this bluish mix with grey mobo and my case is black. All my other components like cooler and fans and RAm are red and black. I have bitfenix extension cables that are all red, so having this msi card with black and red colour totaly matches my setup. (basically blue center and black and red components, totally awesome)
> -It has 6 pin and 8 pins pcie connectors. I already routed my cables from behind and I already prepared a 6 and 8 pins pcie lol (to the extent that I bought bitfenix red cables for the 8 pins and 6 pins despite the fact that my previous cards (570) only has dual 6 pins)
> - It runs quiet 0db but asus is the same
> -Despite not having a backplate, this gpu actually has a front plate. We can't see it cuz its under the cooler.


Yeah I am leaning towards the MSI one too. I already have my cables tied up (though one should be replaced to an 8-pin) plus the MSI light is cool. The impressive OC'ing capabilities make it the icing on the cake.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah I am leaning towards the MSI one too. I already have my cables tied up (though one should be replaced to an 8-pin) plus the MSI light is cool. The impressive OC'ing capabilities make it the icing on the cake.


yup me as well. And I saw your rig photos. They are all black with red rams. I think the MSI card will add an extra red spice to your system lol, it's gonna make it more standout. But that's what I think.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Are there any pictures like that of the GTX 770 SC? I'd like to know if all the heatsinks are touching the die.


Yes, there are:

http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/32288-evga-gtx-770-superclocked-acx-2gb-reviewed/32288-evga-gtx-770-superclocked-acx-2gb-reviewed?start=2

It's a different design, with a plate, the same they use for the GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## BillOhio

Think I'm gonna hold out for a 990. Two chips this efficient on one card sounds pretty cool(pun not completely in intended). If the 990 is a pair of 970's then hopefully I wouldn't have to sell a kidney to pay for the card.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Just checked Amazon. Shows my MSI 970 Gaming out for delivery by 8pm. I just pre-ordered this on Saturday. What speed!


Dang, what time did you order it? I put an order in around Noon - 1 PM on Saturday (with Prime overnight), but mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What's the status on flashing the cards? Has skyn3t worked his magic yet?


I think we're waiting on a version of NV flash that works with the new cards.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Think I'm gonna hold out for a 990. Two chips this efficient on one card sounds pretty cool(pun not completely in intended). If the 990 is a pair of 970's then hopefully I wouldn't have to sell a kidney to pay for the card.


The 990 will almost certainly be 980s. If it's 970, NVIDIA is setting a new precedence.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> yup me as well. And I saw your rig photos. They are all black with red rams. I think the MSI card will add an extra red spice to your system lol, it's gonna make it more standout. But that's what I think.


I actually have an entirely new system where most of my old components being swapped out, and now includes a Maximus VII Hero. So yea, definitely going for black and red.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 990 will almost certainly be 980s. If it's 970, NVIDIA is setting a new precedence.


I've heard a couple places now that they might be going away from the *90 as a dual card. That should complicate things nicely.

I wish they'd just stick with a numbering system. instead of 980ti, how about 985?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I've heard a couple places now that they might be going away from the *90 as a dual card. That should complicate things nicely.
> 
> I wish they'd just stick with a numbering system. instead of 980ti, how about 985?


They did that with the GTX285. I like that better myself.


----------



## scotthulbs

I don't get the beef with EVGA coolers on these cards. They are performing on par with everything else. So what if they recycled a cooler and 1 heatpipe isn't touching. So long as the card performs who cares. Look at Guru3d thermal images of the Gigabyte vs the MSI the MSI looks like crap compared to the Gigabyte but both are performing perfectly fine. Truth is none of them compare to Asus' offering when it comes to noise. Just pick a card and they will all perform nearly the same


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krel*
> 
> I've heard a couple places now that they might be going away from the *90 as a dual card. That should complicate things nicely.
> 
> I wish they'd just stick with a numbering system. instead of 980ti, how about 985?


I have a feeling there going to call it GTX 985 Ti for some reason


----------



## BillOhio

I'd rather have dual 970s on a card than 980s I think. 2x970 is plenty of power and the pricing ought to be fairly reasonable... But if needs to be 2 x 980 thenso be it, aassuming they release a dual card at all for this gen(?)


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I have a feeling there going to call it GTX 985 Ti for some reason


For the lulz.


----------



## jjsoviet

Alright, an MSI rep emailed me earlier. He says that they're getting GTX 970s almost daily, so we should expect orders to be fulfilled no longer than two weeks.

Secondly, he is forwarding that idea of a backplate to the product managers. Hopefully they will offer backplates soon.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright, an MSI rep emailed me earlier. He says that they're getting GTX 970s almost daily, so we should expect orders to be fulfilled no longer than two weeks.
> 
> Secondly, he is forwarding that idea of a backplate to the product managers. Hopefully they will offer backplates soon.


Nice. Hopefully Newegg gets some in tomorrow as stated. If they do, I think I'll order one, assuming I am notified of the stock.

A backplate would be great. Wonder why they didn't produce one when many other 970's already come with one.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright, an MSI rep emailed me earlier. He says that they're getting GTX 970s almost daily, so we should expect orders to be fulfilled no longer than two weeks.
> 
> Secondly, he is forwarding that idea of a backplate to the product managers. Hopefully they will offer backplates soon.


If it looks like this it will look very nice.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright, an MSI rep emailed me earlier. He says that they're getting GTX 970s almost daily, so we should expect orders to be fulfilled no longer than two weeks.
> 
> Secondly, he is forwarding that idea of a backplate to the product managers. Hopefully they will offer backplates soon.


+1 That's great news, appreciate the info.

I doubt they'll offer a back plate (fingers crossed though).









Speaking of colors, I was originally going for a white and black theme...I might have to do some painting.


----------



## FlyingSolo

O my bad its 970 vs 780


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Here is a benchmark of MSI 970 VS MSI *780*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


FTFY


----------



## Serandur

Huh... Someone just bought my 780 GHz off ebay for $350... Only been up there a day, maybe I should have asked for more. I feel a slight tinge of regret for selling my powerful baby... Because the Gigabyte 970s are out of stock on Newegg. When can I expect replenished stock?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Huh... Someone just bought my 780 GHz off ebay for $350... Only been up there a day, maybe I should have asked for more. I feel a slight tinge of regret for selling my powerful baby... Because the Gigabyte 970s are out of stock on Newegg. When can I expect replenished stock?


That's one short auction, isn't it suppose to be 5 days lol. unless you put "buy now", lol.. FAIL


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Here is a benchmark of MSI 970 VS MSI 980


I think you meant 780.









With that said, impressive benchmarks and I love how concise that was.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> That's one short auction, isn't it suppose to be 5 days lol. unless you put "buy now", lol.. FAIL


Yeah, buy now... Didn't think anyone would actually bite so quickly.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Yeah, buy now... Didn't think anyone would actually bite so quickly.


Life lessons, start high then if no bites. Start going lower.


----------



## FlyingSolo

@Aznlotus161 yeah my bad.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Life lessons, start high then if no bites. Start going lower.


It's not a bad price, I'm happy enough with that, but I thought for sure with the way everyone was talking that even $350 is a bit of a longshot. The timing caught me off guard.


----------



## $ilent

Guys just a heads up, I contacted EK and specifically asked about waterblocks for the msi gtx 970 gaming gpu and got this reply:

Dear Customer,

Thank you for contacting EK Support.

Currently waterblocks for 970 are in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 4 weeks.
I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing.

So there's hope! Msi 970 with a waterblock would be total badass.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The 990 will almost certainly be 980s. If it's 970, NVIDIA is setting a new precedence.


the precedent was set by the gtx 295. it was a dual gtx 275, not 280/285. however, there is no reason whatsoever to do that again so I agree it will be 980's. they were able to make the gtx 690 two 680's and although a triple slot fatty, they have two full GK110 chips in the Titan Z. I expect it will look just like the gtx 690..


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys just a heads up, I contacted EK and specifically asked about waterblocks for the msi gtx 970 gaming gpu and got this reply:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting EK Support.
> 
> Currently waterblocks for 970 are in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 4 weeks.
> I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing.
> 
> So there's hope! Msi 970 with a waterblock would be total badass.


That's great news. Hope they come out with a Gigabyte 970


----------



## 1508AD

Not sure if this has been posted. It is the MSI gaming GTX 980 review

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFMQ7gEwBg&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftranslate.google.com.au%2Ftranslate%3Fhl%3Den%26sl%3Dzh-TW%26u%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.coolaler.com%2Fcontent.php%2F4044-MSI-GTX-980-Gaming-4GB-%2525E9%252596%25258B%2525E7%2525AE%2525B1-%2525E8%252588%252587-GTX-780-Ti-%2525E7%25259A%252584%2525E5%2525B0%25258D%2525E6%2525B1%2525BA%26prev%3D%2Fsearch%253Fq%253Dmsi%252Bgtx%252B980%2526sa%253DX%2526biw%253D1745%2526bih%253D875%2526tbs%253Dqdr%3Ad&ei=53cgVNjqJYHhywPkwYHQDQ&usg=AFQjCNEJFz8NXzaSRu5Pt83pfVFpLdwWkA


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Newegg.ca has the evga 980 sc's in stock, fyi!

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068


----------



## waylo88

How does the regular MSI 970 compare to the MSI Gaming 970? I cant find any reviews of the regular MSI card.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> How does the regular MSI 970 compare to the MSI Gaming 970? I cant find any reviews of the regular MSI card.


I didn't think there was any normal msi gtx 970? Just the gaming one.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I didn't think there was any normal msi gtx 970? Just the gaming one.


This one. Though at only $10 savings I wouldn't skip the gaming version.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I didn't think there was any normal msi gtx 970? Just the gaming one.


There's this one as well:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NN0GIA0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=068EQM6K84WTVTP8ZVYE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## $ilent

Ahh I see.

I had no idea, probably because every single review is using the gaming one, although some say the gaming OC edition? Even though it's not called gaming OC?


----------



## FlyingSolo

$ilent have you already got one of your cards.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Newegg.ca has the evga 980 sc's in stock, fyi!
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068


Not surprisingly, that markup went up damn quick!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Not surprisingly, that markup went up damn quick!


Keep in mind it's the Canadian price, which is a bit low!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Sad to see how the prices are going up

Lets hope they do drop to the $329/339 prices by years end


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> How does the regular MSI 970 compare to the MSI Gaming 970? I cant find any reviews of the regular MSI card.


It definitely uses a cheaper cooler. It also uses two six pins instead of the one 8 pin and 6 pin on the Gaming version.


----------



## desmopilot

Anyone know if you can set a custom fan profile for the ASUS STRIX? Or are the fans always off at idle? Deciding between the STRIX and the MSI GAMING 4G.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> $ilent have you already got one of your cards.


No mate both arriving tomorrow hopefully but I'm away so won't be able to install until Wednesday.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I actually have an entirely new system where most of my old components being swapped out, and now includes a Maximus VII Hero. So yea, definitely going for black and red.


oh hahaha I see. BTW I don't think I asked you this yet, are you getting the 970 or the 980?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Anyone know if you can set a custom fan profile for the ASUS STRIX? Or are the fans always off at idle? Deciding between the STRIX and the MSI GAMING 4G.


Both cards shut their fans off below temp "X".

It's my understanding that they can also run 100% of the time through software such as afterburner.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright, an MSI rep emailed me earlier. He says that they're getting GTX 970s almost daily, so we should expect orders to be fulfilled no longer than two weeks.
> 
> Secondly, he is forwarding that idea of a backplate to the product managers. Hopefully they will offer backplates soon.


Email him and inquire if there is a 970 Hawk planned


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted. It is the MSI gaming GTX 980 review
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFMQ7gEwBg&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftranslate.google.com.au%2Ftranslate%3Fhl%3Den%26sl%3Dzh-TW%26u%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.coolaler.com%2Fcontent.php%2F4044-MSI-GTX-980-Gaming-4GB-%2525E9%252596%25258B%2525E7%2525AE%2525B1-%2525E8%252588%252587-GTX-780-Ti-%2525E7%25259A%252584%2525E5%2525B0%25258D%2525E6%2525B1%2525BA%26prev%3D%2Fsearch%253Fq%253Dmsi%252Bgtx%252B980%2526sa%253DX%2526biw%253D1745%2526bih%253D875%2526tbs%253Dqdr%3Ad&ei=53cgVNjqJYHhywPkwYHQDQ&usg=AFQjCNEJFz8NXzaSRu5Pt83pfVFpLdwWkA


Nice, I was wondering about this variant. +1 repped.

Alright EVGA folks...cool to see EVGA responding to our criticism, should make those who already bought them feel better:

Edited for formatting/easier reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TEAMEVGA*
> Hello everyone,
> 
> The way the EVGA GTX 970 ACX heat sink was designed is based on the GTX 970 wattage plus an additional 40% cooling headroom on top of it.
> 
> There are 3 heat pipes on the heatsink - 2 x 8mm major heat pipes to distribute the majority of the heat from the GPU to the heatsink, and a 3rd 6mm heatpipe is used as a supplement to the design to reduce another 2-3 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Also we would like to mention that the cooler passed NVIDIA Greenlight specifications.
> 
> Due to the GPU small die size, we intended for the GPU to contact two major heat pipes with direct touch to make the best heat dissipation without any other material in between.
> 
> We all know the Maxwell GPU is an extremely power efficient GPU, our SC cooler was overbuilt for it and allowed us to provide cards with boost clocks at over 1300MHz.
> 
> EVGA also has an "FTW" version for those users who want even higher clocks.
> 
> 
> Regarding fan noise, we understand that some have expressed concerns over the fan noise on the EVGA GTX 970 cards, this is not a fan noise issue but it is more of an aggressive fan curve set by the default BIOS.
> 
> The fan curve can be easily adjusted in EVGA PrecisionX or any other overclocking software.
> 
> Regardless, we have heard the concerns and will provide a BIOS update to reduce the fan noise during idle.
> 
> Thanks, EVGA


*


https://www.reddit.com/r/2h32xb/the_acx_cooler_used_on_the_evga_gtx_970_appears/ckpkbye
*


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is it possible to swap the new 980 reference heatsink with the older vapor chamber?


----------



## steve210

does anyone know if tigerdirect is having the msi twin frozr gtx 970 for preorder or purchase able there


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No mate both arriving tomorrow hopefully but I'm away so won't be able to install until Wednesday.


Nice. I should have my one coming tomorrow as well.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice, I was wondering about this variant. +1 repped.
> 
> Alright EVGA folks...cool to see EVGA responding to our criticism, should make those who already bought them feel better:
> 
> Edited for formatting/easier reading.
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2h32xb/the_acx_cooler_used_on_the_evga_gtx_970_appears/ckpkbye
> *


*To paraphrase eVGA's statement...*

"We cheaped out on the design by not re-doing it for the new cards because we knew it would still manage to cool OK for stock clocks thanks to the new NVidia chip's low TDP. We have provided much less cooling capability as a result by wasting part of the sink while competitors capitalized on this for better cooling at lower RPM speeds on the fans, resulting in better overclocks and lower noise levels at equal cooling performance. It's OK though, you can up the fan speed for additional noise, anyway, but don't pay attention to our much lower voltage limit than the competing cards, or the worse voltage circuitry quality and low 4 phase count vs. everyone else's 6."

Talk about a cop-out... *I'm normally a huge eVGA backer but they dropped the ball on this and don't really say anything in there to refute it, just try to pretend it's OK anyway.*


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *To paraphrase eVGA's statement...*
> 
> "We cheaped out on the design by not re-doing it for the new cards because we knew it would still manage to cool OK for stock clocks thanks to the new NVidia chip's low TDP. We have provided much less cooling capability as a result by wasting part of the sink while competitors capitalized on this for better cooling at lower RPM speeds on the fans, resulting in better overclocks and lower noise levels at equal cooling performance. It's OK though, you can up the fan speed for additional noise, anyway, but don't pay attention to our much lower voltage limit than the competing cards, or the worse voltage circuitry quality and low 4 phase count vs. everyone else's 6."
> 
> Talk about a cop-out... *I'm normally a huge eVGA backer but they dropped the ball on this and don't really say anything in there to refute it, just try to pretend it's OK anyway.*


I usually only buy EVGA, but they screwed up this time.









I don't believe they upped the fan profile. The fan is spinning at 1350 RPM (at idle, ACX 1.0), which is exactly what my old 770 spins at.

I think the fan is a bit louder now (it was quieter when I first got it *two days ago*) and I can now clearly hear the coil whine (at idle, it was only present during load before).


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *To paraphrase eVGA's statement...*
> 
> "We cheaped out on the design by not re-doing it for the new cards because we knew it would still manage to cool OK for stock clocks thanks to the new NVidia chip's low TDP. We have provided much less cooling capability as a result by wasting part of the sink while competitors capitalized on this for better cooling at lower RPM speeds on the fans, resulting in better overclocks and lower noise levels at equal cooling performance. It's OK though, you can up the fan speed for additional noise, anyway, but don't pay attention to our much lower voltage limit than the competing cards, or the worse voltage circuitry quality and low 4 phase count vs. everyone else's 6."
> 
> Talk about a cop-out... *I'm normally a huge eVGA backer but they dropped the ball on this and don't really say anything in there to refute it, just try to pretend it's OK anyway.*


I agree with you on that i normally buy EVGA cards only. But this time around am going with Gigabyte on the 970 that is.. Unless i was going for a 980 classy then might go to them. Lets hope they don't cheap out on the 980 classy. Cause i might get one for myself


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *To paraphrase eVGA's statement...*
> 
> "We cheaped out on the design by not re-doing it for the new cards because we knew it would still manage to cool OK for stock clocks thanks to the new NVidia chip's low TDP. We have provided much less cooling capability as a result by wasting part of the sink while competitors capitalized on this for better cooling at lower RPM speeds on the fans, resulting in better overclocks and lower noise levels at equal cooling performance. It's OK though, you can up the fan speed for additional noise, anyway, but don't pay attention to our much lower voltage limit than the competing cards, or the worse voltage circuitry quality and low 4 phase count vs. everyone else's 6."
> 
> Talk about a cop-out... *I'm normally a huge eVGA backer but they dropped the ball on this and don't really say anything in there to refute it, just try to pretend it's OK anyway.*


As much as I love EVGA like most users, I gotta admit it's a bit of a cop out reply too.

There's less incentive to stay with EVGA especially relative to other manufacturers' offerings.

3rd heat sink is pretty on paper, but doesn't even make contact with the die much.

The MSI 980 looks like a beast







, awaiting more reviews.

You guys enjoy. I'm so tempted to try one out, but I'll have to wait until the holidays for more Maxwell announcements.


----------



## Mand12

"We still think we're right" is a cop out answer how, exactly?


----------



## Wihglah

If EVGA is so bad, how come the reference model can do 1600MHz core and get 17K in 3dmark11?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> oh hahaha I see. BTW I don't think I asked you this yet, are you getting the 970 or the 980?


I'm planning for a 970 SLI. First get one 970, sell my 680, then get another 970.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "We still think we're right" is a cop out answer how, exactly?


They're obviously defending their product, that's fine, but it's still reads as an excuse for not doing something about the fan noise prior to launch.

Am I missing something?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Email him and inquire if there is a 970 Hawk planned


Just did.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "We still think we're right" is a cop out answer how, exactly?


Because they have been presented strong evidence and proof that they're wrong, and rather than address the criticism, say what amounts to "We're right, la la la". That's hardly any proper refutation. Why you and some others are advocating people buy worse versions of the same product (GTX 970 video cards) for the same cost is beyond me... That's like telling someone to buy a shoddy wooden broom with hay bristles for $10 instead of the better one of the same design but made of lightweight metals and proper plastic bristles next to it for the same price.


----------



## steve210

this was there responds by tigerdirect
Thanks for getting in touch with us.

We understand that you are interested with the MSI twin frozr v GTX 970 GAMING 4G.

For us to better assist you, Kindly provide us the item number for the product we can check as to when the item be available for purchase.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## szeged

lol tigerdirect.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just did.


Thank you


----------



## szeged

when the 780ti dropped they sold out before i got home from work and only tigerdirect had any in stock. I decided to wait than buy anything from them because...lol tigerdirect.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when the 780ti dropped they sold out before i got home from work and only tigerdirect had any in stock. I decided to wait than buy anything from them because...lol tigerdirect.


Tigerdirect


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you


Holy crap, his response is amazing

"We probably won't see one until the 970TI comes out."

I AM NOT KIDDING


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Holy crap, his response is amazing
> 
> "We probably won't see one until the 970TI comes out."
> 
> I AM NOT KIDDING


970 Ti eh? Totally expected


----------



## PureBlackFire

1792 cores or 1920. place your bets.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 970 Ti eh? Totally expected


Yep, that large price gap actually serves a purpose

I reckon it will be in the $400 range


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Tigerdirect


True story, I was about to buy my 970 from them because I had a $15 discount code waiting in line, plus they have a distributor in my state so shipping should be fast. But then they applied the $30 state tax and I was like NOPE.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Holy crap, his response is amazing
> 
> "We probably won't see one until the 970TI comes out."
> 
> I AM NOT KIDDING


freaken Jesus for real 970 TI


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Holy crap, his response is amazing
> 
> "We probably won't see one until the 970TI comes out."
> 
> I AM NOT KIDDING


Oops lol. I suspect that was an accidental slip up.

Is there a large enough difference in performance between the 970 and 980 to justify a 970 ti?

There is certainly a price gap between the two that's for sure.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Holy crap, his response is amazing
> 
> "We probably won't see one until the 970TI comes out."
> 
> I AM NOT KIDDING












Oh man.

But serious, if they do have plans for a Ti edition, I may have to bite the bullet and save for one.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Oops lol. I suspect that was an accidental slip up.
> 
> Is there a large enough difference in performance between the 970 and 980 to justify a 970 to?
> 
> There is certainly a price gap between the two that's for sure.










Oops!

Plenty of price gap, but the delta between a 970 and 980 is around 20-22%... not so sure on the performance gap part







.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> 1792 cores or 1920. place your bets.


1792 IMO


----------



## jjsoviet

I would still take this with a grain of salt, could be true or not.

However, it does bring us an interesting question: what market is a 970 Ti going to target?


----------



## antimony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is it possible to swap the new 980 reference heatsink with the older vapor chamber?


That is an interesting idea! I think the board layout is very similar, but we may not know the answer until someone is daring enough to try it with their card


----------



## Menta

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=123


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I would still take this with a grain of salt, could be true or not.
> 
> However, it does bring us an interesting question: what market is a 970 Ti going to target?


The $400 price point is lookin' mighty bare







(EG where the GTX 670 launched)


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=123


That's just silly looking lol


----------



## thadius856

Just got home. Found this little guy waiting...










Damn Amazon. You didn't lie when you said it'd be delivered tonight. It was here before 1pm local.

Downloading 3dmark now.......


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The $400 price point is lookin' mighty bare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (EG where the GTX 670 launched)


Unless a driver update is going to make the 980 faster, the 980 should've been $400 lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Unless a driver update is going to make the 980 faster, the 980 should've been $400 lol


Yeah, the Ti can easily cut through the 980's perf levels with a small overclock.


----------



## Boomstick727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah, the Ti can easily cut through the 980's perf levels with a small overclock.


The 980 rips the 780Ti a new one when you overclock that so I don't see the point you're trying to make?

The 980 launched at lower price than the 780Ti did, is faster, uses less power and has 1GB more vram. It's worth it's current price point and no doubt will come down if / when AMD launch something competitive. Both the 970 / 980 are excellent cards, very little to moan about tbh.

Really impressed with 970 / 980.

My 980,

GeForce GTX 980 @ GPU: '1450 > 1500mhz' Mem: '1803mhz'
Intel i7 5820K @ 4.5Ghz

ForceWare 344.16

Score P18114

Graphics Score
20083

Physics Score
14371

Combined Score
13473

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8744770


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol tigerdirect.


Man, there was a time when TigerDirect was a mail-order catalog. I used to get it quarterly and drool over all the 300mhz Pentium II's and stuff that was in there.


----------



## jjsoviet

I was talking about the 970 Ti, which could be real if the rep I contacted with is telling the truth.


----------



## kx11

finally found 1 card at an acceptable price

thank you PNY


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah, the Ti can easily cut through the 980's perf levels with a small overclock.


Yeah, in your dreams







. Most 780 ti's don't hit past 1200-1250mhz let alone on air. Even if we take a 1300mhz watercooled overvolted custom bios 780 ti, we have the below post, and the one I'm going to make after it








:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick727*
> 
> The 980 rips the 780Ti a new one when you overclock that so I don't see the point you're trying to make?
> 
> The 980 launched at lower price than the 780Ti did, is faster, uses less power and has 1GB more vram. It's worth it's current price point and no doubt will come down if / when AMD launch something competitive. Both the 970 / 980 are excellent cards, very little to moan about tbh.
> 
> Really impressed with 970 / 980.
> 
> My 980,
> 
> GeForce GTX 980 @ GPU: '1450 > 1500mhz' Mem: '1803mhz'
> Intel i7 5820K @ 4.5Ghz
> 
> ForceWare 344.16
> 
> Score P18114
> 
> Graphics Score
> 20083
> 
> Physics Score
> 14371
> 
> Combined Score
> 13473
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8744770


And there's this on a GTX 970 hitting its 110% power limit and downclocking due to the stock BIOS still as you can see on these graphs.... with a 14,000 gpu score on firestrike. Add in unlocked BIOS flashes hitting soon and even on a raw performance front, the 970 far outclasses the 780 while the 980 far outclasses the 780 Ti, even if you ignore MFAA, huge thermal advantages, noise levels, and pricing completely. The time of Kepler is done for new purchasers. Maxwell 2.0 is here.



Your kepler card didn't magically lose what it can do, but anyone buying from here on out should hands-down be going Maxwell.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright, an MSI rep emailed me earlier. He says that they're getting GTX 970s almost daily, so we should expect orders to be fulfilled no longer than two weeks.
> 
> Secondly, he is forwarding that idea of a backplate to the product managers. Hopefully they will offer backplates soon.


Who did you talk to? The person who replied to my question doesn't seem to know anything, lol.

I asked if there would be a backplate available eventually, and this is the response I received:
Quote:


> "Not sure what you mean by a backplate? The card will come assembled and ready to install onto a pci-e slot so there would not be anything you need to install on the card itself just cables to plug in."


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was talking about the 970 Ti, which could be real if the rep I contacted with is telling the truth.


There isn't a very big difference between the 970 and 980, at least not FPS wise. If there is a 970 Ti, it should be interesting to see how they price it.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, in your dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most 780 ti's don't hit past 1200-1250mhz let alone on air. Even if we take a 1300mhz watercooled overvolted custom bios 780 ti, we have the below post, and the one I'm going to make after it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> And there's this on a GTX 970 hitting its 110% power limit and downclocking due to the stock BIOS still as you can see on these graphs.... with a 14,000 gpu score on firestrike. Add in unlocked BIOS flashes hitting soon and even on a raw performance front, the 970 far outclasses the 780 while the 980 far outclasses the 780 Ti, even if you ignore MFAA, huge thermal advantages, noise levels, and pricing completely. The time of Kepler is done for new purchasers. Maxwell 2.0 is here.
> 
> Your kepler card didn't magically lose what it can do, but anyone buying from here on out should hands-down be going Maxwell.


But I was talking about the 970 Ti :v


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> But I was talking about the 970 Ti :v


Haha, I was just going off of the other guy's quote out of context







.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Maybe the 970 Ti comes with a Titan cooler lol. The guy probably made a mistake. Or he was taking about the GM200


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Man, there was a time when TigerDirect was a mail-order catalog. I used to get it quarterly and drool over all the 300mhz Pentium II's and stuff that was in there.


What's wrong with Tiger Direct these days? Haven't ordered from them in years, but at least no tax for CA customers.


----------



## Boomstick727

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was talking about the 970 Ti, which could be real if the rep I contacted with is telling the truth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha, I was just going off of the other guy's quote out of context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol think we both thought you meant the 780Ti. AMD will knock these prices down sooner or later. Tbh for launch prices VS performance these new Maxwell cards are really good for Nvidia. Really liking the 980. Hoping my wallet recovers in time for Titan X because I don't think I will be able to resist







If 2000 Maxwell cores can do this, imagine what 3000+ could do !


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> What's wrong with Tiger Direct these days? Haven't ordered from them in years, but at least no tax for *CA* customers.


For a second there I thought you meant those of us in Canada... :/


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick727*
> 
> The 980 rips the 780Ti a new one when you overclock that so I don't see the point you're trying to make?
> 
> The 980 launched at lower price than the 780Ti did, is faster, uses less power and has 1GB more vram. It's worth it's current price point and no doubt will come down if / when AMD launch something competitive. Both the 970 / 980 are excellent cards, very little to moan about tbh.
> 
> Really impressed with 970 / 980.
> 
> My 980,
> 
> GeForce GTX 980 @ GPU: '1450 > 1500mhz' Mem: '1803mhz'
> Intel i7 5820K @ 4.5Ghz
> 
> ForceWare 344.16
> 
> Score P18114
> 
> Graphics Score
> 20083
> 
> Physics Score
> 14371
> 
> Combined Score
> 13473
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8744770


Im JELLY!

But wait till the 980ti card comes out!


----------



## chuuurles

i haven't been keeping up and been away from the computer a few days,but have a EVGA 980 reference...r their problems with this card???


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> i haven't been keeping up and been away from the computer a few days,but have a EVGA 980 reference...r their problems with this card???


I think it's mainly the acx cooler, not reference cooler


----------



## kx11

i'm looking for Windows 7 vs win8.1 with 980 on board


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Unless a driver update is going to make the 980 faster, the 980 should've been $400 lol


The flagship is never a value proposition. The best value is almost always in buying the 2nd fastest option.


----------



## setza

Why did prices on newegg suddenly rise?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setza*
> 
> Why did prices on newegg suddenly rise?


More demand than supply.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> More demand than supply.


Just noticed that the Strix is $10 more

Alright I hope Newegg doesn't jump the 970s any higher than that


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just noticed that the Strix is $10 more
> 
> Alright I hope Newegg doesn't jump the 970s any higher than that


$349.99 is what Amazon is charging for the STRIX. Newegg may have just priced it lower to beat Amazon.

Newegg is $10 cheaper than Amazon on the MSI 970 gaming.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> $349.99 is what Amazon is charging for the STRIX. Newegg is $10 cheaper than Amazon on the MSI 970 gaming, though.


Newegg had the Strix on $339 just earlier. Oh well.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> $349.99 is what Amazon is charging for the STRIX. Newegg is $10 cheaper than Amazon on the MSI 970 gaming, though.


I placed my backorder from Amazon when it was $339.99. Amazon often matches whatever NewEgg does when it comes to graphics card price fluctuations.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm planning for a 970 SLI. First get one 970, sell my 680, then get another 970.


oh cool. Now I got hit into a new dilema, 970 aftermarket or 980 reference. What do you think. I only do 1080p. I saw the benchmark of gtx 980 oced at 1.5ghz and that card gets such a high fps at 1440p.


----------



## steve210

anyone seen this card wow zotac thats one cool card
http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/product/geforce-900-series/detail/geforce-gtx-970-amp-extreme-edition/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I placed my backorder from Amazon when it was $339.99. Amazon often matches whatever NewEgg does when it comes to graphics card price fluctuations.


Oh, I see. Didn't know it used to be $339.99 on Amazon too.

Amazon sometimes even undercuts Newegg.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> oh cool. Now I got hit into a new dilema, 970 aftermarket or 980 reference. What do you think. I only do 1080p. I saw the benchmark of gtx 980 oced at 1.5ghz and that card gets such a high fps at 1440p.


It depends on you, I think. Both do extremely well on 1080p, so you can save more on an aftermarket 970 and just overclock to 980 levels should you need to.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just noticed that the Strix is $10 more
> 
> Alright I hope Newegg doesn't jump the 970s any higher than that


Newegg is stupid with this BS, they are the only ones I have ever dealt with online who pulls this crap.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It depends on you, I think. Both do extremely well on 1080p, so you can save more on an aftermarket 970 and just overclock to 980 levels should you need to.


yup I think that's a good idea. My GtX 570 (now sold) was a reference card, I was so interested in their so called vapor chamber cooler back then that's why I got it. After a year or so of owning that card, I started OCing like crazy to met the demand and yeah, reference=loud like hair dryer when playing games. Do you know how high do we need to oc the gtx 970 to be on par with the 980? Cuz honestly at 1080p, I am totally fine with the fps that the card gets without any self overclocking.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Man, there was a time when TigerDirect was a mail-order catalog. I used to get it quarterly and drool over all the 300mhz Pentium II's and stuff that was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with Tiger Direct these days? Haven't ordered from them in years, but at least no tax for CA customers.
Click to expand...

They have terrible marketing. Quite a few times the email offers they sent out have either have wrong description, pricing or specs. There's one time they sent me an ad for a monitor on sale with 3GB GDDR5 memory! I'm like, really?! Never heard of that but I'd get 3.... I might not need more vram any longer









Here's a snapshot of it, i'm sure you can find another wrong thing or two


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> yup I think that's a good idea. My GtX 570 (now sold) was a reference card, I was so interested in their so called vapor chamber cooler back then that's why I got it. After a year or so of owning that card, I started OCing like crazy to met the demand and yeah, reference=loud like hair dryer when playing games. Do you know how high do we need to oc the gtx 970 to be on par with the 980? Cuz honestly at 1080p, I am totally fine with the fps that the card gets without any self overclocking.


Most OEM 970s reach 1400 MHz boost clocks, while the MSI one can get to 1500 even. At those levels you're matching or even surpassing the 980 in some respects.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/12

This should give you a good idea on what to expect.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> anyone seen this card wow zotac thats one cool card
> http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/product/geforce-900-series/detail/geforce-gtx-970-amp-extreme-edition/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10.html


i'm staying away from those cards that blows the air inside the case , reference cards are enough


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Most OEM 970s reach 1400 MHz boost clocks, while the MSI one can get to 1500 even. At those levels you're matching or even surpassing the 980 in some respects.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/12
> 
> This should give you a good idea on what to expect.


Interesting. The other card that can turbo boost oc nicely at 1.5ghz is gigabyte if I am not mistaken. I guess if I can save close to 300 bucks by overclocking this 970, it would be quite a steal







.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Interesting. The other card that can turbo boost oc nicely at 1.5ghz is gigabyte if I am not mistaken. I guess if I can save close to 300 bucks by overclocking this 970, it would be quite a steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gibbo has his MSI 970 Gaming at 1600 core and 8400 memory. Once we get a working NVFlash, we'll probably see much higher clocks.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm staying away from those cards that blows the air inside the case , reference cards are enough


The 900 series puts out much less heat than something like a 780/780Ti/290/290X. It isn't an issue as long as airflow is reasonable. You're free to stay away, though


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Gibbo has his MSI 970 Gaming at 1600 core and 8400 memory. Once we get a working NVFlash, we'll probably see much higher clocks.


wow that's quite epic. I do overclock my gpu but never to the point that I flash my gpu. What does NVFlash do to your GPU? I thought overclocking is limited by your chip (the hardware)


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i'm staying away from those cards that blows the air inside the case , reference cards are enough


Unless you have crap case airflow its not a problem, been running these types of coolers for years.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> wow that's quite epic. I do overclock my gpu but never to the point that I flash my gpu. What does NVFlash do to your GPU? I thought overclocking is limited by your chip (the hardware)


NVFlash just allows you to flash a tweaked BIOS. A tweaked BIOS should allow more power, which should allow for higher overclocks.


----------



## JustSomebody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piercy*
> 
> So I'm about to decide on picking up a pair of Gigabye Gaming G1s or the MSI Gaming 970s.
> My biggest point of conflict though - the MSI has a single display port and the Gigabyte has 3.


will do you plan on having more then 2 G-SYNC displays at once?
if so go with gibabye , if not go with msi. sense MSI has some of heat going out the back.
BOTH cool great regardless and they both overclock to the moon!, so really it's just what's your long term g-sync plans are sense they need display port.

btw nice choice, and best value ever right now in gaming is sli 970s

For cost 700 bucks only , you pickup 2 GTX 970s (350 usd a pop for the msi's gaming)

You will get this level power form them.





If being in top 1% of all gaming results , for only 700 bucks is not best damn deal ever , plz tell me what is.

Remb the GTX 780 Ti came out 11/07/13 for 700 bucks. we came a long way in just under 1 year for the same cost!


----------



## thadius856

Benches were requested. Benches are delivered.

*ASUS HD7970 DirectCU II (stock) - 6370*










*MSI GTX 970 Gaming Stock (core 1114 mhz, memory 1753 mhz) - 9,183*










*MSI GTX 970 Gaming OC #1 (core 1253 mhz, memory 1753 mhz) - 9,661*










*MSI GTX 970 Gaming OC #2 (core 1279 mhz, memory 2003 mhz) - 10,163










Looks like I have some upgrading to do!*


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> wow that's quite epic. I do overclock my gpu but never to the point that I flash my gpu. What does NVFlash do to your GPU? I thought overclocking is limited by your chip (the hardware)


Isn't it something to do with tweaking the limitations set by the stock bios?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> 
> 
> If being in top 1% of all gaming results , for only 700 bucks is not best damn deal ever , plz tell me what is.
> 
> Remb the GTX 780 Ti came out 11/07/13 for 700 bucks. we came a long way in just under 1 year for the same cost!


Wow that is the most Nvidia favoring game I've ever seen. You typically raise an eyebrow when you see a 290x losing against a 780 Ti at 4k, but losing that badly? And talk about terrible 295x2 FPS... Then again this is Ubisoft we're talking about, carry on.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Benches were requested. Benches are delivered.
> 
> Looks like I have some upgrading to do!


Little lost, are these yours or not? If yes, can you please just state the boost clocks? Using offsets or reference clocks don't mean anything to me. If I say I use +180 offset on BF4 as an example, you won't know what the clocks are 1) because you don't have my card though you can easily find out reference clocks 2) I've modded my vBIOS so now it definitely makes no sense to you..


----------



## Zipperly

Guys what do you think about pre-ordering from ncixus? MSI gaming is $369.99 free shipping and no tax. I would like to wait on newegg but since you cant pre-order im afraid it will come in stock and I will miss it.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> NVFlash just allows you to flash a tweaked BIOS. A tweaked BIOS should allow more power, which should allow for higher overclocks.


Ah I see


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Isn't it something to do with tweaking the limitations set by the stock bios?


Didn't know lol, more like no clue. I thought it is a hardware limitation (depend on how good the chip you get) where when you reach a certain limit, the card starts to show artifacts which indicate that you need to turn the clock down a bit.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Little lost, are these yours or not? If yes, can you please just state the boost clocks? Using offsets or reference clocks don't mean anything to me. If I say I use +180 offset on BF4 as an example, you won't know what the clocks are 1) because you don't have my card though you can easily find out reference clocks 2) I've modded my vBIOS so now it definitely makes no sense to you..


Sure. Why not.

Stock:










OC #1:










OC #2:


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Didn't know lol, more like no clue. I thought it is a hardware limitation (depend on how good the chip you get) where when you reach a certain limit, the card starts to show artifacts which indicate that you need to turn the clock down a bit.


The chip obviously has it's limits as well, it goes hand in hand


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Because they have been presented strong evidence and proof that they're wrong, and rather than address the criticism, say what amounts to "We're right, la la la". That's hardly any proper refutation. Why you and some others are advocating people buy worse versions of the same product (GTX 970 video cards) for the same cost is beyond me... That's like telling someone to buy a shoddy wooden broom with hay bristles for $10 instead of the better one of the same design but made of lightweight metals and proper plastic bristles next to it for the same price.


What I don't understand is if the GM204 is so efficient and cool as everybody says (which I believe) then why would any oem NEED to replace the HSF assembly from GK110 cards which run far hotter? Any HSF designed for GK110 is going to be massive overkill for a card with a TDP nearly half that of GK110 right? Why would it be a cop out to use the same design then and why doesn't it work for GM204? Just curious.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Found another 980 SLI article/review...: http://www.eteknix.com/testing-nvidias-geforce-gtx-980-4gb-graphics-cards-sli/


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> What I don't understand is if the GM204 is so efficient and cool as everybody says (which I believe) then why would any oem NEED to replace the HSF assembly from GK110 cards which run far hotter? Any HSF designed for GK110 is going to be massive overkill for a card with a TDP nearly half that of GK110 right? Why would it be a cop out to use the same design then and why doesn't it work for GM204? Just curious.


The GM104 stock coolers are cheaper versions of the GK110 stock coolers, if that's what you're referring to?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The 900 series puts out much less heat than something like a 780/780Ti/290/290X. It isn't an issue as long as airflow is reasonable. You're free to stay away, though


well heat was my concern then the prices of those non-reference cards are just crazy

my case is CM Stryker btw , gonna sell that 290x to buy another 980 and SLi those babies


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Sure. Why not.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC #1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC #2:


For OC #2 your Boost is 1418 MHz. Whats the actual Boots during game play? Should be higher then that right?


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well heat was my concern then the prices of those non-reference cards are just crazy
> 
> my case is CM Stryker btw , gonna sell that 290x to buy another 980 and SLi those babies


there are no reference 970s btw. I have had after non reference coolers blowing hot air into my case instead of out of it for over a decade without any failures.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For OC #2 your Boost is 1418 MHz. Whats the actual Boots during game play? Should be higher then that right?


Neither D3 nor Furmark are pushing it up, so... no?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Neither D3 nor Furmark are pushing it up, so... no?


Thats a bit surprising. Did you check MSI AB GPU Clock Graph?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The GM104 stock coolers are cheaper versions of the GK110 stock coolers, if that's what you're referring to?


I thought the ACX cooler was the same between EVGA's 780 and 980 cards?


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thats a bit surprising. Did you check MSI AB GPU Clock Graph?


Neg. That isn't a graph option on my version of Afterburner. That I can find, anyway.


----------



## Elyminator

well shoot i'm so conflicted. I need to figure out which cards will have blocks i don't wan to end up stuck with the 1 970 that can't be blocked. I really like the msi one and the gigabyte g1 but that gigabyte cooler is huge! I'm not sure it will even fit in my case untill a block arrives for it and then I'll have to cut the back plate down to fit the card. on the other hand the msi card doesn't even come with one which means likely another 30 bucks for a backplate


----------



## n780tivs980

Hey all, signed up to pritty much ask this question.

Was not keeping up with gpu rumours/news and was browsing amazon and saw the 780ti go from $700+ to $589, thought it was another one of those awesome amazon flash sales. So grabbed it instantly and they went out of stock about an hour later(one day before the nvidia press conference)

It's the asus OC version: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2/183-8660566-0731624?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411443824&sr=1-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti

Then heard about the nivida press conference stayed up all night and watched it and was like .......... sigh. Though the more reviews come out the more I am uncertain, the card arrives tomorrow morning and I have been planning on denying it at the door then ordering a 980 when they are back in proper stock and back to the prices they should be.

Though I am not sure anymore, alot of the reviews put the 780 ti ahead in alot of games. They seem neck and neck, and the version I will be wanting of the 980 will either be the asus strix/gigybite g1/msi gaming - after market oc cooling editions basically so they are probably going to be about the $580-$590 mark. I.e the same price I got the 780 ti for.

So here it is.

780ti - I get it tomorrow
comes with borderlands for free, which I want anyway
Below 980 by a small margin in some games, above it in a few others and equal to it in some others.

980 - extra 1GB Vram, but does the 980 have enough power that when games use 4gb the card has enough power to push those settings without choking from lack of power anyway?
- less heat - biggy for me as I like quiet cool cases.
- quiter I think? Not sure as they are both aftermarket coolers
- Could be atleast 2 weeks maybe more before they have the strix/g1/gaming editions in stock to meet the demand
- Better chance at winning the "silicon lottery"? As I have not seen a single person post a bad overclock yet, while there are alot of 780 and 780 ti lemons out there.

No idea and I have like 8 hours to decide. What do you think?


----------



## IronWill1991

How good is Newegg return policy? Good as Amazon?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> How good is Newegg return policy? Good as Amazon?


Amazon's blows Newegg's away. Unless the price is significantly different (>$20 or so) I always go with Amazon when possible.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Hey all, signed up to pritty much ask this question.
> 
> Was not keeping up with gpu rumours/news and was browsing amazon and saw the 780ti go from $700+ to $589, thought it was another one of those awesome amazon flash sales. So grabbed it instantly and they went out of stock about an hour later(one day before the nvidia press conference)
> 
> It's the asus OC version: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2/183-8660566-0731624?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411443824&sr=1-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> 
> Then heard about the nivida press conference stayed up all night and watched it and was like .......... sigh. Though the more reviews come out the more I am uncertain, the card arrives tomorrow morning and I have been planning on denying it at the door then ordering a 980 when they are back in proper stock and back to the prices they should be.
> 
> Though I am not sure anymore, alot of the reviews put the 780 ti ahead in alot of games. They seem neck and neck, and the version I will be wanting of the 980 will either be the asus strix/gigybite g1/msi gaming - after market oc cooling editions basically so they are probably going to be about the $580-$590 mark. I.e the same price I got the 780 ti for.
> 
> So here it is.
> 
> 780ti - I get it tomorrow
> comes with borderlands for free, which I want anyway
> Below 980 by a small margin in some games, above it in a few others and equal to it in some others.
> 
> 980 - extra 1GB Vram, but does the 980 have enough power that when games use 4gb the card has enough power to push those settings without choking from lack of power anyway?
> - less heat - biggy for me as I like quiet cool cases.
> - quiter I think? Not sure as they are both aftermarket coolers
> - Could be atleast 2 weeks maybe more before they have the strix/g1/gaming editions in stock to meet the demand
> - Better chance at winning the "silicon lottery"? As I have not seen a single person post a bad overclock yet, while there are alot of 780 and 780 ti lemons out there.
> 
> No idea and I have like 8 hours to decide. What do you think?


You can install it and overclock it and see how far it gets and that can help you decide to keep it or not. If it's a poor overclocker then I'd get a 980 if it's good overclocker then there's no reason not to keep it.


----------



## yesitsmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Amazon's blows Newegg's away. Unless the price is significantly different (>$20 or so) I always go with Amazon when possible.


Does Amazon charge restocking fees if you return a video card? If so, how much?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Does Amazon charge restocking fees if you return a video card? If so, how much?


Only the return shipping is not refunded if it's fulfilled by Amazon. I don't know about other sellers going through Amazon. Just don't do it too much.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Hey all, signed up to pritty much ask this question.
> 
> Was not keeping up with gpu rumours/news and was browsing amazon and saw the 780ti go from $700+ to $589, thought it was another one of those awesome amazon flash sales. So grabbed it instantly and they went out of stock about an hour later(one day before the nvidia press conference)
> 
> It's the asus OC version: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2/183-8660566-0731624?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411443824&sr=1-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> 
> Then heard about the nivida press conference stayed up all night and watched it and was like .......... sigh. Though the more reviews come out the more I am uncertain, the card arrives tomorrow morning and I have been planning on denying it at the door then ordering a 980 when they are back in proper stock and back to the prices they should be.
> 
> Though I am not sure anymore, alot of the reviews put the 780 ti ahead in alot of games. They seem neck and neck, and the version I will be wanting of the 980 will either be the asus strix/gigybite g1/msi gaming - after market oc cooling editions basically so they are probably going to be about the $580-$590 mark. I.e the same price I got the 780 ti for.
> 
> So here it is.
> 
> 780ti - I get it tomorrow
> comes with borderlands for free, which I want anyway
> Below 980 by a small margin in some games, above it in a few others and equal to it in some others.
> 
> 980 - extra 1GB Vram, but does the 980 have enough power that when games use 4gb the card has enough power to push those settings without choking from lack of power anyway?
> - less heat - biggy for me as I like quiet cool cases.
> - quiter I think? Not sure as they are both aftermarket coolers
> - Could be atleast 2 weeks maybe more before they have the strix/g1/gaming editions in stock to meet the demand
> - Better chance at winning the "silicon lottery"? As I have not seen a single person post a bad overclock yet, while there are alot of 780 and 780 ti lemons out there.
> 
> No idea and I have like 8 hours to decide. What do you think?


What you are missing is that the 780Ti is basically tapped out in regards to drivers. The 980 is just beginning it's driver cycle and will only widen its' lead. I would return the 780Ti and stick with the 980. That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Hey all...
> 
> No idea and I have like 8 hours to decide. What do you think?


If you like a cool and quiet case, I think you'll be somewhat disappointed by the dcuii. For more performance in most cases, at a lower cost, the choice is an obvious one.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Only the return shipping is not refunded if it's fulfilled by Amazon. I don't know about other sellers going through Amazon. Just don't do it too much.


And if it's actually defective, return shipping is free.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> No idea and I have like 8 hours to decide. What do you think?


You would deny the 780Ti at the door, pay the restocking fee (15% iirc), and get in line for a 980. Why?

Because drivers are immature for Maxwell atm, so I'd expect performance to increase over time. Whilst I don't expect Kepler drivers are "tapped out", I'd expect NV's focus on Kepler drivers to diminish once the new Titan replacement arrives. In this respect, the 980 feels as though it will be more rewarding for you long-term.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> No idea and I have like 8 hours to decide. What do you think?


Pretty much as everyone has been saying refuse delivery and you will get a full refund also you can accept it try it out and see if its a good clocker and if not you could sent it back also for a full refund but honestly i think you would be better with the 980 it has so much more untapped potential


----------



## nvous23

Got my 980's Today after about an hour of benching and tinkering here is where I am at currently on R344.16:


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Swapped my ACX 1.0 970 into an ITX case to do some testing and low and behold, coil whine (that I couldn't hear in my other case).







Back to Amazon it goes... Probably going to exchange for a MSI Gaming 970, but who knows when that will be in stock.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Amazon's blows Newegg's away. Unless the price is significantly different (>$20 or so) I always go with Amazon when possible.


That's a shame. I already brought evga GTX 970 ACX from Newegg last Friday. It's still in transit.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Swapped my ACX 1.0 970 into an ITX case to do some testing and low and behold, coil whine (that I couldn't hear in my other case).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Amazon it goes... Probably going to exchange for a MSI Gaming 970, but who knows when that will be in stock.


wait...... If Amazon receives a returned item, do they try to sell it off again as a open-box etc.?


----------



## Amph

can someone do a mining review for the 970?


----------



## Gattlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This is what I suspected yesterday:
> Goes in line with what AMD says on their footnotes for the Radeon R9 285:
> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/r9#
> 
> Neither has support for the full DirectX 12 because the spec isn't finalized yet. They could eventually be compatible, but at most expect the same level of compliance as Kepler and GCN until now, that is, the lower CPU overhead part of DX 12.


Ph the volumes that this speaks


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's a shame. I already brought evga GTX 970 ACX from Newegg last Friday. It's still in transmit.


You can always refuse delivery if you've decided you no longer want it, at least.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Swapped my ACX 1.0 970 into an ITX case to do some testing and low and behold, coil whine (that I couldn't hear in my other case).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Amazon it goes... Probably going to exchange for a MSI Gaming 970, but who knows when that will be in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait...... If Amazon receives a returned item, do they try to sell it off again as a open-box etc.?
Click to expand...

I hope they don't sell items that people have returned/exchanged because they are defective, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## error-id10t

You have an option (well, we don't in AU) to buy it used or not.

_Condition: Used: Like New
Comment: This Product is an Open Box Item - Tested Fully Functional._

I would consider that as a returned product.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> You can always refuse delivery if you've decided you no longer want it, at least.


It said it already have been shipped. I think it's too late for that.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It said it already have been shipped. I think it's too late for that.


I think he means refuse it when it comes to your door.


----------



## edo101

Not impressed at all


----------



## fleetfeather

Lawd almighty, if my 970 has coil whine, I'll be truly pissed haha... Two EVGA cards from Amazon, Two lots of international posting for issues/faults (the previous instance being to EVGA's RMA center in Taiwan)


----------



## abctoz

still better than buying from australian retailers


----------



## fleetfeather

Although I am creeping closer


----------



## jojoenglish85

dissapointed that the 980 only has one DVI port, pretty much blows.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> dissapointed that the 980 only has one DVI port, pretty much blows.


Some of the cards with 3rd party coolers have 2 DVI ports....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Swapped my ACX 1.0 970 into an ITX case to do some testing and low and behold, coil whine (that I couldn't hear in my other case).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Amazon it goes... Probably going to exchange for a MSI Gaming 970, but who knows when that will be in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait...... If Amazon receives a returned item, do they try to sell it off again as a open-box etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they don't sell items that people have returned/exchanged because they are defective, but I don't know for sure.
Click to expand...

Probably not...or it depends on the reason for RMA. I returned a gpu card several months back, watched their open box inventory for that particular model for ~3 months and it wasn't added. So I'm guessing it was returned to the manufacturer. Then again, that might be one off case, I don't know for sure. At least that gave me some level of confidence that they don't sell it back.


----------



## jleslie246

The more I see the more I am I pressed with the 970. Amazing bang for the buck! I'll still keep my sli 780's for a year or so longer though as 70fps 5914x1080 bf4 ultra still makes me happy.


----------



## jjsoviet

So I woke up to check on Newegg if it has the 970 Gaming in stock... still nothing


----------



## exodus1500

Is there a hardware difference between the EVGA 970 superclocked and regular (both blower style)?

I am going to watercool it so I dont want to pay for an upgraded cooler, but if the caps and what not are better I will spend the extra 20.00 on the superclocked.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> Is there a hardware difference between the EVGA 970 superclocked and regular (both blower style)?
> 
> I am going to watercool it so I dont want to pay for an upgraded cooler, but if the caps and what not are better I will spend the extra 20.00 on the superclocked.


no diff


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> So I woke up to check on Newegg if it has the 970 Gaming in stock... still nothing


It changed from "Out of Stock - ETA 9/23" to now just saying "Out of Stock". Leads me to believe they put more up for sale at 3AM and sold out again, though I do have auto-notify on and never received an email about them coming back in-stock.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> dissapointed that the 980 only has one DVI port, pretty much blows.


There you go, two DVI ports:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5208#ov


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It changed from "Out of Stock - ETA 9/23" to now just saying "Out of Stock". Leads me to believe they put more up for sale at 3AM and sold out again, though I do have auto-notify on and never received an email about them coming back in-stock.


The auto notify is crap, sometimes you dont get it until hours after the card has been listed and by then they are gone.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> The auto notify is crap, sometimes you dont get it until hours after the card has been listed and by then they are gone.


Yeah, if you're serious about getting them ASAP, you might want to leave the page up and use the check4change addon in firefox to automatically check for stock every 1-2 minutes.

That's how I got my 7970 Lightnings back in 2012 and also how I got my ACX 780s at launch last year. You'll have your order completed before the auto-notification ever arrives in your inbox.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yeah, if you're serious about getting them ASAP, you might want to leave the page up and use the check4change addon in firefox to automatically check for stock every 1-2 minutes.
> 
> That's how I got my 7970 Lightnings back in 2012 and also how I got my ACX 780s at launch last year. You'll have your order completed before the auto-notification ever arrives in your inbox.


Yes that is the way to do it if you wanna order through newegg. I think in this case I might just go ahead and order through ncix for the msi gaming, as soon as they get stock in my order will ship and its no tax+free shipping.

Edit: Went ahead and ordered through ncix, I cant be tied down to my computer all day long while I wait on newegg. Only thing I have to do now is wait for them to go in stock and then my order ships, so much easier.


----------



## jjsoviet

Maybe I should order through Amazon or NCIX as well. No use getting anxious over stocks every day.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Maybe I should order through Amazon or NCIX as well. No use getting anxious over stocks every day.


Yep this is just so much easier







If amazon was tax free I would have used them as my first choice but going with ncix saves me over $25.00 compared to amazon and I have used ncix in the past and have always been pleased with their service. Newegg needs to join everyone else in the year 2014 for crying out loud, especially as big as they are.


----------



## Scorpion49

Seeing 780ti's at Microcenter for $479 now... I guess they really want to clear that stock out.


----------



## maynard14

Hi guys.. Is it worth to upgrade my 290x to 970?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi guys.. Is it worth to upgrade my 290x to 970?


Thats a side grade, unless you really need Nvidia features and can sell the 290X to make up the cost I don't think it is worth it.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Haven't had much time to mess with it yet, but here is what I got out of my new MSI 970 Gaming in Valley. Anything higher than this just stops Valley and it resets the card back to stock clocks.
Loving this card so far. Cool, quiet and sexy.


----------



## maynard14

Yeah cant stand the heat of my 290x using nzxt g10 and corsair h105. Is the stock cooler of the msi 970 enough for oc? Im also eyeing for the 980 but its way expensive here in the philippines i dont know if worth it for its price


----------



## jjsoviet

For those who ordered a 970 while Amazon has none in stock, how long does it take for it to fulfill the order?

I have a bunch of gift cards that I can use to drop the costs down.


----------



## ozzy1925

i have a question :
i have sent my 2 out of 3x 290 cards to service and because of fan rattling and today they tell me i am going to get my money back.I already bought ek waterblock and ek back plates for them.What do you suggest me to do ?Sell the other card and get 2xevga 980gtx sc with all the money?Btw are the 980 sc voltage locked?Thanks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Yeah cant stand the heat of my 290x using nzxt g10 and corsair h105. Is the stock cooler of the msi 970 enough for oc? Im also eyeing for the 980 but its way expensive here in the philippines i dont know if worth it for its price


Where are they selling it in the PH? I checked TPC and it's still not there dude!


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Haven't had much time to mess with it yet, but here is what I got out of my new MSI 970 Gaming in Valley. Anything higher than this just stops Valley and it resets the card back to stock clocks.
> Loving this card so far. Cool, quiet and sexy.


Will the power and vcore limits will be the same on 980 gaming msi ?


----------



## maynard14

this is for palit 970 http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=33647300

this is for msi gaming 970 http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=33647197

but no 980 but they said 980 will be price for 27k


----------



## jojoenglish85

haven't seen any non-reference 980's yet besides the gigabyte one and i can't even find that one for sale on any site yet.
All the focus seems to be on the 970.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> haven't seen any non-reference 980's yet besides the gigabyte one and i can't even find that one for sale on any site yet.
> All the focus seems to be on the 970.


According to the rumours (which seem most likely true at this point) the GTX 980's final specifications were finished later than the GTX 970, so the board partners need more time to properly design their own cards, which is supposed to take an additional 2 to 4 weeks when compared to the GTX 970. That is why most GTX 980's for now are reference.


----------



## TFL Replica

Waiting for reviews on the Gainward Phantom and Inno3D (the dual fan one, not the triple fan behemoth) GTX 970s.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> According to the rumours (which seem most likely true at this point) the GTX 980's final specifications were finished later than the GTX 970, so the board partners need more time to properly design their own cards, which is supposed to take an additional 2 to 4 weeks when compared to the GTX 970. That is why most GTX 980's for now are reference.


Makes me feel a little better, ill be doing the waiting game until then though.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> this is for palit 970 http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=33647300
> 
> this is for msi gaming 970 http://www.tipidpc.com/viewitem.php?iid=33647197
> 
> but no 980 but they said 980 will be price for 27k


That's a fair price since that includes everything else, remember at $550 that's already at PHP 25,800+. You have to take into consideration shipping, taxes, etc. If you buy online yourself, you'll probably spend close to 28k~29k! So I think 27k for a 980 is fair!


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Yeah cant stand the heat of my 290x using nzxt g10 and corsair h105. Is the stock cooler of the msi 970 enough for oc? Im also eyeing for the 980 but its way expensive here in the philippines i dont know if worth it for its price


Pretty much any non reference GTX 970 will run cooler than what you have and use less power even when overclocked.

I'd go with the MSI gaming or Gigabyte G1 gaming personally.

If you can sell your 290x or something I'd say its worth it.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> For those who ordered a 970 while Amazon has none in stock, how long does it take for it to fulfill the order?
> 
> I have a bunch of gift cards that I can use to drop the costs down.


I talked to them yesterday and I was told my order "should" be shipping out this week. I ordered the MSI 970 on Saturday.

How long it takes them is really going to depend on the amount of orders they have to fulfill and how many they can order. All of the reps I have talked to have said they order enough to fulfill every order, but who knows if that is true.

Your best bet is probably to place an order from them now and hope they ship it soon or someone else receives some stock sooner.


----------



## AgentHydra

Guise the PNY blower GTX 970s are still in stock @$330 on the PNY website, seems like 970s are OOS everywhere else.

Just bought two, my wallet hates me right now.

And yeah I waited until after I bought them to mention it lol.


----------



## vMax65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> Great rig you got there! It's funny that I'll almost have the same exact parts with a few exception like MOBO+CPU because I'll replace my Colossus with the Carbide 540, will get the same AIO, SSD & GPU (Might get the STRIX 970 instead of the G1 though)


Thanks Crouch, you won't be disappointed on the AIR 540. Great case..


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra*
> 
> Guise the PNY blower GTX 970s are still in stock @$330 on the PNY website, seems like 970s are OOS everywhere else.
> 
> Just bought two, my wallet hates me right now.
> 
> And yeah I waited until after I bought them to mention it lol.


Could you measure the card when you get it and report its length back to this thread? Much appreciated.


----------



## maynard14

Thanks again sir! Yes i will try to sell my 290x for reasonable price then. I hope soon i can jump to gtx 970 ehe


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Loving the DSR. Only found one game so far that didn't allow me to run 3840x2160 down sample out of about 15 games I tried. Tony Hawk Pro Skater HD on 4k looks nuts lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys whats the difference Clock/Clock between GTX 980 and 970. Just sow some Linus benchmarks and GTX980 and GTX970 both OCed and GTX980 completely murders it.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys whats the difference Clock/Clock between GTX 980 and 970. Just sow some Linus benchmarks and GTX980 and GTX970 both OCed and GTX980 completely murders it.


Got a link to that review? I wanna see it, I totally believe you but I would like to look at it too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Got a link to that review? I wanna see it, I totally believe you but I would like to look at it too.


----------



## machinehead

my msi gaming 970 will be here tomorrow. When the egg ships from their jersey warehouse its pretty much like getting free overnight upgrade. But its so damn painful when it ships from cali


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Thanks again sir! Yes i will try to sell my 290x for reasonable price then. I hope soon i can jump to gtx 970 ehe


I approve this move!









In the long run, less power, less heat, great OC potential = winnar! Down the road, you could always consider buying a 2nd for SLI if needed. From articles I've read, MSI Gaming seems to have best OC potential, but no backplate like ASUS Strix or EVGA SC ACX.

EDIT: BTW, love the avatar pic! Shampoo is one of my favorites on Ranma anime.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Interesting. Why does that review show the 970 weaker than a 780 but everywhere else shows it winning?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Linus' benchmarks are always weird, and usually not consistent with other reviews. You should look elsewhere for good reviews.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Interesting. Why does that review show the 970 weaker than a 780 but everywhere else shows it winning?


Their overclocked 780 had better performance gains. But from all the reviews out there, I think we can say that the 970 and 780 are within +/- 10% range of each other.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Interesting. Why does that review show the 970 weaker than a 780 but everywhere else shows it winning?


I think it's because every card in that list is overclocked as much as possible.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Jeeze that is quiet a difference.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Interesting. Why does that review show the 970 weaker than a 780 but everywhere else shows it winning?


Linus' benchmarks always look similar to this. That is why many people here don't use them.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> I approve this move!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the long run, less power, less heat, great OC potential = winnar! Down the road, you could always consider buying a 2nd for SLI if needed. From articles I've read, MSI Gaming seems to have best OC potential, but no backplate like ASUS Strix or EVGA SC ACX.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, love the avatar pic! Shampoo is one of my favorites on Ranma anime.


yes sir im really looking forward at my future first nvidia card since 9500gt era, hahahaha

yes shampoo is very cute haha still watching ranma all sometimes hahaha


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Interesting. Why does that review show the 970 weaker than a 780 but everywhere else shows it winning?


this is the same question everybody has been asking for a whole year in regard to AMD's 290 and 290X ALWAYS being considerably slower than the gtx780 in Linus' benchmarks despite what most other reviews will show. now it's the 970's turn to go up against a likely golden 780 and an overclocked 780ti that they are not disclosing it's overclocks. I bet the 980 too was overclocked as high as they could get and the 970 is at stock. no way an overclocked 970 is that close to any 770, overclocked or not. looks like every card was maxed out in oc except the 970 and the AMD cards. this is why many of us discard Linus' benchmarks. they look slanted and don't even provide a clear frame of reference for the results they get.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this is the same question everybody has been asking for a whole year in regard to AMD's 290 and 290X ALWAYS being considerably slower than the gtx780 in Linus' benchmarks despite what most other reviews will show. now it's the 970's turn to go up against a likely golden 780 and an overclocked 780ti that they are not disclosing it's overclocks. I bet the 980 too was overclocked as high as they could get and the 970 is at stock. no way an overclocked 970 is that close to any 770, overclocked or not. looks like every card was maxed out in oc except the 970 and the AMD cards. this is why many of us discard Linus' benchmarks. they look slanted and don't even provide a clear frame of reference for the results they get.


They refer to show docs in the video listing clock speeds, but I couldn't find said docs. : /


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> They refer to show docs in the video listing clock speeds, but I couldn't find said docs. : /


exactly. I was looking for it too.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this is the same question everybody has been asking for a whole year in regard to AMD's 290 and 290X ALWAYS being considerably slower than the gtx780 in Linus' benchmarks despite what most other reviews will show. now it's the 970's turn to go up against a likely golden 780 and an overclocked 780ti that they are not disclosing it's overclocks. I bet the 980 too was overclocked as high as they could get and the 970 is at stock. no way an overclocked 970 is that close to any 770, overclocked or not. looks like every card was maxed out in oc except the 970 and the AMD cards. this is why many of us discard Linus' benchmarks. they look slanted and don't even provide a clear frame of reference for the results they get.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> They refer to show docs in the video listing clock speeds, but I couldn't find said docs. : /


Same here.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Both 780 and 780 Ti have over the average OC. 290 and 290X and blow average OC. When they had the Lightning 290X its was very close to 780 Ti and that was clocked 1170MHz Core and 6.4Ghz Memory. Their 980 i think does 1.55 GHz and 970 does 1.4X GHz. Anyways if those benchmarks are true 980 will be worth the money for some people. There must be some reason they sell for $220 more. I also dont really like the cheap GTX970 non reference cards. You probably need 1.6GHz 970 to beat a stock 980 and 980 OCed will be another 15-20%+ faster.


----------



## No Hands 55

any ideas when the giga 970 will be back in at newegg?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Both 780 and 780 Ti have over the average OC. 290 and 290X and blow average OC. When they had the Lightning 290X its was very close to 780 Ti and that was clocked 1170MHz Core and 6.4Ghz Memory. Their 980 i think does 1.55 GHz and 970 does 1.4X GHz. Anyways if those benchmarks are true 980 will be worth the money for some people. There must be some reason they sell for $220 more. I also dont really like the cheap GTX970 non reference cards. You probably need 1.6GHz 970 to beat a stock 980 and 980 OCed will be another 15-20%+ faster.


Yeah, I agree.

The 980 is looking better and better to me. Especially since I shy away from multiple cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

There is definitely too much hype of these GPU's...







. I'll be waiting at least a month before i make any purchases. I can't buy a GPU that can't be over-volted, or that might end up not getting a water-block. Like the MSI gaming...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is definitely too much hype of these GPU's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be waiting at least a month before i make any purchases. I can't buy a GPU that can't be over-volted, or that might end up not getting a water-block. Like the MSI gaming...


One month should give us the 980 Classified. Yummy.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is definitely too much hype of these GPU's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll be waiting at least a month before i make any purchases. I can't buy a GPU that can't be over-volted, or that might end up not getting a water-block. Like the MSI gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> One month should give us the 980 Classified. Yummy.
Click to expand...

That's what i might end up getting


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> One month should give us the 980 Classified. Yummy.


And more rumors for next GPUs


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Both 780 and 780 Ti have over the average OC. 290 and 290X and blow average OC. When they had the Lightning 290X its was very close to 780 Ti and that was clocked 1170MHz Core and 6.4Ghz Memory. Their 980 i think does 1.55 GHz and 970 does 1.4X GHz. Anyways if those benchmarks are true 980 will be worth the money for some people. There must be some reason they sell for $220 more. I also don't really like the cheap GTX970 non reference cards. You probably need 1.6GHz 970 to beat a stock 980 and 980 OCed will be another 15-20%+ faster.


well the 980 is definitely around 15-20% faster at stock. these gaps were bigger than any I've seen in any other review. that tells you right away the 980 was overclocked and the 970 wasn't. his 980 is 40% faster than that 970 Strix in Bioshock at 4K (57.3 fps vs 41.6). look at this:



who highlights a different card's overclocking performance while the feature review is for another card. and he clearly left the 970 at stock as is consistent with stock performance at that resolution.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> One month should give us the 980 Classified. Yummy.


Is it confirmed that the classy version for Mawxwell would have a voltage control? Considering these cards boost pretty high as is, I am just wondering if the classy version may just be a higher boosting card, with minimal volt control through the software (and no evbot, as it is EOL as far as I know)...hmmm


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Is it confirmed that the classy version for Mawxwell would have a voltage control? Considering these cards boost pretty high as is, I am just wondering if the classy version may just be a higher boosting card, with minimal volt control through the software (and no evbot, as it is EOL as far as I know)...hmmm


I have no idea. I would hope that even without EVbot, the Classified voltage tool would work. Otherwise, a Classified without some extra voltage control is of no interest to me.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have no idea. I would hope that even without EVbot, the Classified voltage tool would work. Otherwise, a Classified without some extra voltage control is of no interest to me.


Given the rumored delay of MSI lightning until the Big Maxwell drops, I also wonder if EVGA might save the fully volt unlock version of the classy until we see the GM200....
Either way, classys are fun to play with, precisely due to the volt unlock feature, so I too hope that EVGA holds true to its tradition.


----------



## Akima18

Hi Everyone, I had a question about SLI'ing my 970's with regards to overclocking (I'm pretty new to overclocking so forgive me if the answer is trivial)

I've tested both of my Cards separately (Gigabyte 970's) and they are both stable at +150 GPU / +150 Memory Clocks (Using Precision), giving me around 1536 MHz. I've tested them using Valley and Firestrike, and both perform well without any artifacts.

The problem is when I enable SLI, I cannot get overclocks anywhere near that. Even if I run both of them at +120 / +120 or even +120 / +0, I get problems when I try to benchmark them (Valley, Firestrike both crash).

Is this just something inherent when going SLI? Or does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem might be? Thank you all so much!


----------



## Descadent

Well evga already failed with classy by not having the new i/O with multiple dp. It's why I didn't wait on it and returned my 780ti classy for 980 SC reference


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Are there any GTX 970s out there that have the sweet I/O from the 980?
Which cooler is the best so far?


----------



## jojoenglish85

the 970's are sweet, i just keep having this feeling like they are too good to be true. I remember spending the same amount on a 660Ti and now the 970's are the same price as the original 660Ti's.
Makes me feel a little weird, when the 780's came out i refused to buy them because it was 3GB and now the new cards are just too damn tempting. Thats why im leaning towards the 980 this time around.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Well evga already failed with classy by not having the new i/O with multiple dp. It's why I didn't wait on it and returned my 780ti classy for 980 SC reference


The card is designed for overclocking in mind. It is not a fail to me and many others because we are looking for the overclocking features first.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> There is definitely too much hype of these GPU's...


Eh, I slightly disagree. Sure, if you have a mid-high or high end part from the last generation (or even two), there's probably not a whole lot of incentive to upgrade, but that was always my opinion anyway. On a community like this, people want it more for the newest thing, to make a change, or to overclock. As a GeForce GTX 560 Ti GeForce GT 430 (!) owner, though, I'm okay prices are halfway sane with these now.

The performance definitely didn't go up as much compared to the previous generation as usual, but the hype doesn't seem to be about that. The hype seems to be about...

1. Efficiency. Performance at the top end is limited by this, so this opens up potential for the big chips which will come later (as a GeForce GTX 770 owner, you should be hyped for this alone; these cards themselves won't be what interests you though, no).

2. The price for the performance. The GeForce GTX 700 (and 600, to a degree) dragged pricing way up on nVidia's side at least. This isn't a full return to pre-Keplar pricing for the chips we get, but it's better than the alternative of them releasing something slightly faster than what they did for a higher price in my opinion. This actually makes it worse than Kepler in light that the GeForce GTX 680 had a larger performance increase over the GeForce GTX 580 *and* for a lower cost, but the GeForce GTX 980 is overpriced (in my opinion). Also, regardless of the chip number or whatnot, the price for the performance of the GeForce GTX 970 is okay. Most of the hype seems to be about the price/performance ratio of the GeForce GTX 970 to me. All things considered, nVidia did price this rather aggressively.

These days, nVidia seemingly splits one generation into two. They use what used to be a mid-range chip (GXx04), make it better, and sell it for more (and I'm rather okay with this if the performance is there), and the traditional higher end chip comes later. I don't know if they'll split it between two generations again, or they'll repeat that Titan nonsense, or if they'll slot it in as a GeForce GTX 990 (which will make the GeForce GTX 980 seem more overpriced than it already is), but that remains to be seen.

All my subjective opinion.


----------



## kx11

the specs page in PNY official site is so informative

Quote:


> Outputs One Dual-Link DVI, HDMI 1.4b, (3) DisplayPort 1.2


http://www.pny.com/GTX_980_4096MB_GDDR5_PCI-E_3_0?sku=VCGGTX9804XPB-CG


----------



## thunder12

KitGuru have just released a review for the golden Palit Jetstream GTX 970: http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/palit-gtx970-jetstream-oc-review/1/


----------



## Mand12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The card is designed for overclocking in mind. It is not a fail to me and many others because we are looking for the overclocking features first.


Overclocking or not, there is no justification for including a second DVI over 2x DP.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Overclocking or not, there is no justification for including a second DVI over 2x DP.


id rather have dual dvi than dual dp.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Overclocking or not, there is no justification for including a second DVI over 2x DP.


they have been using *almost* the same pcb on the classifieds for what...4...5 years now? its probably to keep costs down instead of changing the pcb layout. These cards are marketed to people who are using a single monitor for sub zero benching so why change something that would cost more than itll bring in.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Overclocking or not, there is no justification for including a second DVI over 2x DP.


DP is not very popular. Only reason why you would need more then 1 is if you run 3 G-Sync monitors which is a bit overkill.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they have been using *almost* the same pcb on the classifieds for what...4...5 years now? its probably to keep costs down instead of changing the pcb layout. These cards are marketed to people who are using a single monitor for sub zero benching so why change something that would cost more than itll bring in.


Yeah!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> id rather have dual dvi than dual dp.


Agreed


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The card is designed for overclocking in mind. It is not a fail to me and many others because we are looking for the overclocking features first.


I know right...lol
If it's a fail, then someone should tell this to these guys, both classy versions
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_30

The Classy owner's (both combined) thread has done really well compared to some of the other owner threads (oh, I don't know, like may be the owner's threads for peripherals, monitors and such







) if compared on the same timeline....lol.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> DP is not very popular. Only reason why you would need more then 1 is if you run 3 G-Sync monitors which is a bit overkill.


I won't pay $800 for one of those Swifts with TN panels, much less buy 3 of them!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I know right...lol
> If it's a fail, then someone should tell this to these guys, both classy versions
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_30
> 
> The Classy owner's (both combined) thread has done really well compared to some of the other owner threads (oh, I don't know, like may be the owner's threads for peripherals and such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) if compared on the same timeline....lol.


No doubt! Classified owners unite.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> *You would deny the 780Ti at the door, pay the restocking fee (15% iirc), and get in line for a 980. Why?*
> 
> Because drivers are immature for Maxwell atm, so I'd expect performance to increase over time. Whilst I don't expect Kepler drivers are "tapped out", I'd expect NV's focus on Kepler drivers to diminish once the new Titan replacement arrives. In this respect, the 980 feels as though it will be more rewarding for you long-term.


Amazon does not charge re-stocking fees (at least on computer hardware). They only charge you for the return shipping label price if you send it back and it's not defective.


----------



## Bluemustang

GRRR cmon ups, youre killing me. Should be getting my 2 gigabyte G1 970s today. They usually get here on their route between 12-2, its now almost 4:30. They better not have skipped me!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I won't pay $800 for one of those Swifts with TN panels, much less buy 3 of them!


I agree with you on that for sure. If it was IPS panel then yeah i'll buy one.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder12*
> 
> KitGuru have just released a review for the golden Palit Jetstream GTX 970: http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/palit-gtx970-jetstream-oc-review/1/


That looks identical to the PNY blower 970 PCB. 1 mini-HDMI, 3 mini-DP, 1 DVI


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> GRRR cmon ups, youre killing me. Should be getting my 2 gigabyte G1 970s today. They usually get here on their route between 12-2, its now almost 4:30. They better not have skipped me!


Same with me but its already over 9pm here so i wont be getting my one today that's for sure. It should have been here by now for me unless they lost my parcel or something


----------



## $ilent

Helloooo


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helloooo












hello beautiful.

now overclock them!


----------



## $ilent

Aye aye captain!

Which benchmark are we running to test these bad boys? ive not got any installed as of yet xD


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Aye aye captain!
> 
> Which benchmark are we running to test these bad boys? ive not got any installed as of yet xD


valley 1.0

catzilla

firestrike / extreme

super pi...wait what.


----------



## $ilent

Which version of firestrike/extreme? Got a link?

thanks mate

edit: MSI GTX 970 #1, stock boost 1329Mhz, ASIC 71%.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Which version of firestrike/extreme? Got a link?
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> edit: MSI GTX 970 #1, stock boost 1329Mhz, ASIC 71%.


http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark?_ga=1.90154971.1706581078.1410035712

latest version off there


----------



## frag06

Newegg has MSI GTX 970's in stock!

Edit: Still in stock!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Newegg has MSI GTX 970's in stock!
> 
> Edit: Out of stock.


Still show in-stock for me. Both myself and a friend just ordered one.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Still show in-stock for me. Both myself and a friend just ordered one.


Yeah, I just refreshed the page again and it now shows as in stock. Not sure what happened there, but I updated my original post.

I also ordered one. I hope Newegg ships it today, but they usually don't if your order is placed after 3 PM EDT. It would also be nice if they could charge a reasonable price for overnight shipping.


----------



## $ilent

Anyone interested in [email protected] numbers?

283,000ppd per gtx 970 at 1441mhz core, I made a thread to track the progress here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1514912/gtx-970-folding-numbers/0_100#post_22896204


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Just bought two of them. Thanks guys! Will cancel my order with Amazon. No idea why they weren't shoprunner eligible though. Oh well $13 for 2 day shipping is still cheaper than Amazon's tax.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Just bought two of them. Thanks guys! Will cancel my order with Amazon. No idea why they weren't shoprunner eligible though. Oh well $13 for 2 day shipping is still cheaper than Amazon's tax.


Nice!

It would have been great if they were Shoprunner eligible. Sometimes it isn't available on new items, though. Even with two day shipping, it only cost me $10 more than Amazon (they waived the Prime overnight fee).


----------



## $ilent

Well forget 259k ppd, my card is busting out over 300,000ppd now at 1511mhz core. How powerful are these things man?!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well forget 259k ppd, my card is busting out over 300,000ppd now at 1511mhz core. How powerful are these things man?!


Nice! Looks like these might be some good folding cards.

Previous post update: Newegg still has MSI GTX 970's in stock!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Nice! Looks like these might be some good folding cards.
> 
> Previous post update: Newegg still has MSI GTX 970's in stock!


Not half.

How does 315,000ppd grab you? Thats at 1567Mhz core clock


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> It would have been great if they were Shoprunner eligible. Sometimes it isn't available on new items, though. Even with two day shipping, it only cost me $10 more than Amazon (they waived the Prime overnight fee).


Hmm I see. Normally everything is Shoprunner eligible except Cases and huge items like TVs on Newegg which is why I was surprised. My Amazon order of a single Gaming 970 was $389, my Newegg order for two is $713. Don't know why I decided to get 2nd card since it's for my backup rig, but I figure hey why not. I already got the money put aside for my tricked out quad-sli 5960x build and just got a $5k discover line.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not half.
> 
> How does 315,000ppd grab you? Thats at 1567Mhz core clock


Do you have a watt meter? Those are great numbers but what about power consumption?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Do you have a watt meter? Those are great numbers but what about power consumption?


I have one somewhere, ill try find it.

But talk about temperatures, this thing is maxing out at 50C. Thats as good as my custom EK blocked gtx 670.


----------



## FlyingSolo

$ilent that's some nice cards you have. At 50C how loud is the fans.


----------



## VSG

I can't wait to see what these things do under water, especially non-greenlit cards. 980 Classified may well go 1700 MHz core or higher- imagine having the same memory and core clocks!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> $ilent that's some nice cards you have. At 50C how loud is the fans.


Quite loud, too loud to sleep in the same room with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can't wait to see what these things do under water, especially non-greenlit cards. 980 Classified may well go 1700 MHz core or higher- imagine having the same memory and core clocks!


Yeh under water and with custom bios I swear I will see someone break 2000mhz core.

My [email protected] ppd has topped out at 319,000ppd at 1597Mhz core clock. Not even touched the memory yet.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not half.
> 
> How does 315,000ppd grab you? Thats at 1567Mhz core clock


Awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Hmm I see. Normally everything is Shoprunner eligible except Cases and huge items like TVs on Newegg which is why I was surprised. My Amazon order of a single Gaming 970 was $389, my Newegg order for two is $713. Don't know why I decided to get 2nd card since it's for my backup rig, but I figure hey why not. I already got the money put aside for my tricked out quad-sli 5960x build and just got a $5k discover line.


Nice!

As for Shoprunner, maybe send them an email and ask. I think I might do that. I mean, what is the point of Shoprunner if you can't use it on Newegg?


----------



## $ilent

Gonna go for a benchmark run now.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quite loud, too loud to sleep in the same room with.
> 
> Yeh under water and with custom bios I swear I will see someone break 2000mhz core.
> 
> My [email protected] ppd has topped out at 319,000ppd at 1597Mhz core clock. Not even touched the memory yet.


Doing anything special during the OC process or just upping the MHz and looking for artifacts?


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

several pages back someone said that bestbuy was selling 970 reference cards with the nice blower direct from nvidia. Anybody else seen these? I cant seem to find them on the bestbuy web site.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Nice!
> 
> As for Shoprunner, maybe send them an email and ask. I think I might do that. I mean, what is the point of Shoprunner if you can't use it on Newegg?


Exactly. Granted I can't really complain because I haven't paid a dime for Shoprunner (I'm currently still on my free year). Also no delivery charge on Dominos pizza....lol


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> several pages back someone said that bestbuy was selling 970 reference cards with the nice blower direct from nvidia. Anybody else seen these? I cant seem to find them on the bestbuy web site.


I think someone else said those are reference 770's, not 970's.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> Doing anything special during the OC process or just upping the MHz and looking for artifacts?


Just upping the core clock until the GPU usage drops from its normal 93% on msi afterburner. You can tell when its not stable because that drops down.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Exactly. Granted I can't really complain because I haven't paid a dime for Shoprunner (I'm currently still on my free year). Also no delivery charge on Dominos pizza....lol


Hahaha, yeah. Shoprunner has some nice benefits, but I don't think I'll be paying $79 a year for it (I'm also still on my free year!







).


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just upping the core clock until the GPU usage drops from its normal 93% on msi afterburner. You can tell when its not stable because that drops down.


Where'd the 93% figure come from? I use Afterburner now with my 7970, and I haven't seen that. Is this a green team thing?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> Where'd the 93% figure come from? I use Afterburner now with my 7970, and I haven't seen that. Is this a green team thing?


The gpu is at 93% load during [email protected] (full usage basically)


----------



## jjsoviet

Bought and bought from Newegg


----------



## $ilent

My score seems low...this is 1597/8000. Am I doing something wrong? I downloaded 3dmark through steam and just ran it as normal and ran the top test.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My score seems low...this is 1597/8000. Am I doing something wrong? I downloaded 3dmark through steam and just ran it as normal and ran the top test.


Seems a bit low. I'd say to lower your core to 1520ish and try it again. Unstable OCs can produce lower scores. Stock 970 gets only about 80 points less.


----------



## $ilent

Gonna try run valley 1.0, can anyone tell me what settings to use before I run the test?

thanks


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My score seems low...this is 1597/8000. Am I doing something wrong? I downloaded 3dmark through steam and just ran it as normal and ran the top test.


Which card are you using? And just to be sure, have you upped the power target and voltage to the max? If you have, maybe try lowering the core and then run the test again.

Here is Gibbo's score with the MSI 970 at 1600 core and 8400 memory.


----------



## VSG

Extreme HD, and nothing else needs to be changed (should be 1080p, 8xAA)


----------



## frag06

Newegg still has MSI GTX 970's in stock!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Extreme HD, and nothing else needs to be changed (should be 1080p, 8xAA)


Ok thanks

Just running valley now for some reason it says graphics is running at 1680mhz?

Also how long odds valley test take? Do I stop it manually?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> Just running valley now for some reason it says graphics is running at 1680mhz?
> 
> Also how long odds valley test take? Do I stop it manually?


Don't trust it, Valley/Heaven exaggerates core clocks with boost enabled BIOS. Look up GPU-z for actual clocks.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> Just running valley now for some reason it says graphics is running at 1680mhz?
> 
> Also how long odds valley test take? Do I stop it manually?


You need to click the benchmark button and it will run about 18 different rendered scenes I believe. It finishes on its own (but continues running).


----------



## $ilent

ok thanks, this is what I got for valley


----------



## $ilent

Max wattage seen during benchmarking was 350watts for whole pc from wall.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Newegg still has MSI GTX 970's in stock!




TYVM!!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Max wattage seen during benchmarking was 350watts for whole pc from wall.


That's so amazing









I pull close to 900 W from a single GPU and a 4770k when benching, and expecting close to 1000-1100 W with the 5690x so seeing those numbers really make folding a great application for Maxwell.


----------



## $ilent

Why is my valley score so low?


----------



## Aonex

Haven't been keeping in this thread, but I'm seeing the 780 Classy on sale at the Egg for $340 after rebate... cheaper than the 970. Worth getting at that price?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why is my valley score so low?


Seeing that universally with the new maxwell cards, not really sure why. Mind running Heaven 4.0? Also make sure your clocks are stable (monitor clocks during the benchmark).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Haven't been keeping in this thread, but I'm seeing the 780 Classy on sale at the Egg for $340 after rebate... cheaper than the 970. Worth getting at that price?


Yes, if you are going with a custom loop and overvolting.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Haven't been keeping in this thread, but I'm seeing the 780 Classy on sale at the Egg for $340 after rebate... cheaper than the 970. Worth getting at that price?


If you're going to slap it under water probably. Though you will lose out on MFAA and the great efficiency of Maxwell.


----------



## saruin

Just got an MSI 970. Hoping it'll be worthwhile going from two 6970 cards I paid slightly more for 3 years ago.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Amazon does not charge re-stocking fees (at least on computer hardware). They only charge you for the return shipping label price if you send it back and it's not defective.


Don't know why, but I thought he said he bought from Newegg...

My bad


----------



## lifeskills

just picked up an evga 980 from frys. Traded it in for a 780ti DCUII I bought there a week ago. I miss the looks of the asus 780ti and the reference card is a lot louder, but overall I'm glad I changed it out while I had the chance


----------



## $ilent

3dmark 11 score gtx [email protected] 1544/7800


----------



## Bluemustang

Wewt 970s just arrived at 10 mins to 7 pm which is supposedly the latest they deliver lol. Time to drop these puppies in!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark 11 score gtx [email protected] 1544/7800


That looks better.


----------



## $ilent

Not sure why my physics score is so low though :/


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark 11 score gtx [email protected] 1544/7800


That looks better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> 
> 
> TYVM!!


No problem.









Btw everyone, it is still in stock!


----------



## ForTheHorde

pics, vidz now









gz btw


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure why my physics score is so low though :/


Seems about right for that chip. I am guessing it was around 4.6-4.8? There are more tips/tweaks in the firestrike benching thread.


----------



## saruin

Disappointed that Newegg has removed Shoprunner shipping for the MSI 970.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Seems about right for that chip. I am guessing it was around 4.6-4.8? There are more tips/tweaks in the firestrike benching thread.


Yeah 4.7Ghz, thanks man 

Latest score @1575/8000:



Not sure how much higher can take it!


----------



## kingduqc

Does anyone know if there are any cards with a 0 fan spinning mode like the strix from asus?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah 4.7Ghz, thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest score @1575/8000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much higher can take it!


That's looking good. Probably can't take it much higher until you can flash a custom BIOS.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not half.
> 
> How does 315,000ppd grab you? Thats at 1567Mhz core clock


Wow, not bad at all for the "lower end" card!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any cards with a 0 fan spinning mode like the strix from asus?


MSI says their Gaming 970's fans will turn off below 50C.
Quote:


> Like the ASUS card, the GTX 970 Gaming 4G features a semi-passive mode, which it calls Zero Frozr. It's something MSI first brought to the market in 2008 (it's keen to clarify that it hasn't copied the ASUS Strix cards here). The temperature cut-off points are similar to the ASUS card - between 60 and 65°C, the fans will spin up; once the GPU drops to about 50°C, they're no longer needed. This carries benefits for noise production, efficiency and fan lifespan.


Bit-Tech.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah 4.7Ghz, thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest score @1575/8000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much higher can take it!


That's amazing. For reference my single 290x Tri-X with a moderate OC http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2028252. Almost 1k points higher at almost half the TDP and massively cooler/quieter.


----------



## VSG

Well that graphics score is right up there with some 780 Ti cards so I would say you got a good job done! Now if you can run Heaven 4.0 for me, that would be great. Really want to see why these new cards are only excelling at Futuremark benches so far.


----------



## $ilent

thanks guys!

Second MSI gtx 970 installed...asic score is 87%. Thats highest ive ever seen. Im excited 

edit: Think I have good reason to be excited...its stock boosting to 1392mhz. Thats almost 1400mhz stock boost!


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks guys!
> 
> Second MSI gtx 970 installed...asic score is 87%. Thats highest ive ever seen. Im excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Think I have good reason to be excited...its stock boosting to 1392mhz. Thats almost 1400mhz stock boost!


Omg please show us 3dmark firestrike now with the second card!!!


----------



## $ilent

Is screen flashing green memory or core?


----------



## n780tivs980

Anyone have any idea when we will see the 980 strix / gaming / G1's? Can only find them in the 970 versions so far, and the reviews of those 980 version are few and far between.

Decided to deny the 780 ti at the door and now waiting on one of those version to be available before I order a 980, wanted the newest tech after all


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is screen flashing green memory or core?


I call RAM and normal flickering would be core...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I call RAM and normal flickering would be core...


Ok thanks will let you guys know how I get on.


----------



## steve210

Just order the Msi twin frozr v GTX 970 20 minutes ago from newegg


----------



## mrtbahgs

^ you probably got one of the last ones, i show OOS now.

Whats a simple answer to what ASIC is and what it can potentially mean? I checked it on my current 670 and Im at 88.4%. Also do they get lower over time or anything to see if the card is degrading or something?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> ^ you probably got one of the last ones, i show OOS now.
> 
> Whats a simple answer to what ASIC is and what it can potentially mean? I checked it on my current 670 and Im at 88.4%. Also do they get lower over time or anything to see if the card is degrading or something?


Higher ASIC supposed to mean better overclocking.

My higher ASIC 970 boosts higher than the lower ASIC one but they overclock within like 5% of each other.


----------



## Elyminator

ASIC essentialy is a rating for your card and it's quality out of 100 ( although 100% doesn't exist) generally speaking the higher the number the better the card is. although not always true it's a pretty good rule of thumb.


----------



## VSG

Don't count on ASIC meaning anything


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't count on ASIC meaning anything


Yeah, ASIC quality has been debunked in the Classified threads over and over.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys just a heads up, I contacted EK and specifically asked about waterblocks for the msi gtx 970 gaming gpu and got this reply:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting EK Support.
> 
> Currently waterblocks for 970 are in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 4 weeks.
> I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing.
> 
> So there's hope! Msi 970 with a waterblock would be total badass.


That's a generic response. Word for word that's exactly the same response I got inquiring about release of max VII hero VRM block. It then took 7 weeks.


----------



## $ilent

How good is a graphics score of ~13750 on 3dmark?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Max wattage seen during benchmarking was 350watts for whole pc from wall.


I was expecting a bit more efficiency to be honest. My DC i5 @ 4.4 and a gtx 770 overclocked +100 core + 200 mem pulls 350w from the wall benching too. No doubt the 970 is a stronger performer. But still.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How good is a graphics score of ~13750 on 3dmark?


My 290X @ 1200/1500 gets 13.6K but that was back in June so might be higher now. 290 Needs about 1275MHz to get same score.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How good is a graphics score of ~13750 on 3dmark?


Firestrike? As good as most 780 Ti cards. But like I said these cards seem to only excel on Futuremark benches so I am still kinda skeptical.


----------



## $ilent

ok thanks, my best score so far at 1607/8002:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ok thanks, my best score so far at 1607/8002:


How stable is 1.6GHz? Seems so high lol.


----------



## $ilent

Its nice and steady 

heaven 4.0 benchie, not sure if windowed mode makes a difference but I just ran the extreme preset.


----------



## VSG

Resolution is 900p though, mind doing a 1080p run?


----------



## iRUSH

1607 MHz!!! Christ that's nasty! What are your temps?


----------



## $ilent

1607/8002 max temp 61C


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1607/8002 max temp 61C










What 970 was this done with? Gigabyte, MSI?


----------



## Zipperly

Well I had a slight change of plans, lets just say I got a deal on a Asus DC2 GTX 780 that I simply could not pass up "$230.00" and then I noticed on newegg that they are now lowered to $329.99 plus a mail in rebate along with a borderlands coupon which I will simply sell. So very soon I will have 2 of these for some SLI action, once the vram becomes an issue I will look at upgrading to big maxwell.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779&cm_re=gtx_780-_-14-121-779-_-Product


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1607/8002 max temp 61C


Fan speed?


----------



## iRUSH

That's impressive! 61c seems unreal! 100% fan speed?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 970 was this done with? Gigabyte, MSI?


Msi gaming 970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Fan speed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That's impressive! 61c seems unreal! 100% fan speed?


100% fan speed.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1607/8002 max temp 61C


Temp is great!

But I guess that score can do pretty much by 780 @ ~1300mhz/6400. Anyways, benchmarks aside in-game perf may tell a different story


----------



## VSG

Ya, as I thought in non-Futuremark benches these cards seem to trail a lot more.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1607/8002 max temp 61C


it look like that is getting held back in valley


1228/6004 @ 1.3v 65c (and i was sweating bullets!)

could be drivers though. sorry i have limited time tonite or i'd try 344.11 - _there is no such thing as a "one quick bench"_


----------



## 12Cores

I hope they make 1 or 2 GPU blocks for these things, someone will hit 1800mhz stable. 20nm parts will probably be over 2000mhz which is other worldly.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I hope they make 1 or 2 GPU blocks for these things, someone will hit 1800mhz stable. 20nm parts will probably be over 2000mhz which is other worldly.


Someone has already broke 2000mhz with a gtx 980 on hwbot.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Firestrike? As good as most 780 Ti cards. But like I said these cards seem to only excel on Futuremark benches so I am still kinda skeptical.


They kick butt in Metro: Redux benches too, as well as other games. For some reason Unigine's benchmarks (Heaven/Valley) seem to scale poorly, but games and 3dmark all scale well.

*Long story short... Games and 3dmark? Good to go.







*

EDIT: Fixed the spellings!


----------



## thadius856

Guess I got a turd for overclocking. On the MSI 780 Gaming. Minor artifacts appear at 1289/8000.

I mean, it's still 15% on each, but if others are hitting 1600/8000...

This one's definitely going back once TigerDirect, NCIX, etc. get 970 Gaming stock in.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They kick butt in Metro: Redux benches too, as well as other games. For some reason Unigine's benchmarks (Heaven/Valley) seem to scale poorly, but games and 3dmark all scale well.


Catzilla also seems to have the same issues. But if games are generally ok then that's great


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Guess I got a turd for overclocking. On the MSI 780 Gaming. Minor artifacts appear at 1289/8000.
> 
> I mean, it's still 15% on each, but if others are hitting 1600/8000...
> 
> This one's definitely going back once TigerDirect, NCIX, etc. get 970 Gaming stock in.


You're not looking at your boost clock, which is what people quote. The BASE overclock for your GTX 970 MSI Gaming is what you're quoting minus 10 mhz.









What's your actual in-game boost reading on Afterburner or GPU-Z? That's what matters.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Catzilla also seems to have the same issues. But if games are generally ok then that's great


Yeah, you can see the same trend amongst reviews too... someone in the 980 owners' thread did a bunch of gaming tests to confirm, but in games and 3dmark at least, these cards work very well and scale with overclocks. Benchmarks are, as you noted, a pretty mixed bag though which is kinda strange but ultimately not really a huge deal (probably driver-related).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well I had a slight change of plans, lets just say I got a deal on a Asus DC2 GTX 780 that I simply could not pass up "$230.00" and then I noticed on newegg that they are now lowered to $329.99 plus a mail in rebate along with a borderlands coupon which I will simply sell. So very soon I will have 2 of these for some SLI action, once the vram becomes an issue I will look at upgrading to big maxwell.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779&cm_re=gtx_780-_-14-121-779-_-Product


You got them for $220 each? Good deal







. About linear in price-performance between oc'ing those and a pair of 970's.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1607/8002 max temp 61C


Not trying to be a A-hole or nothing, but, isn't that min fps pretty bad?

Any time I see my min fps dropping I know something is bad with my OC. My current 780 has crap ram. If I push it past 3300 MHZ my fps start to tank hard no matter what when benching. It seems to me like that OC is past a point that would be considered good for anything but benchmarking.

I mainly OC for performance and not scores, sorry if I come from that point of view.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You're not looking at your boost clock, which is what people quote. The BASE overclock for your GTX 970 MSI Gaming is what you're quoting minus 10 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your actual in-game boost reading on Afterburner or GPU-Z? That's what matters.


D'oh!

1519 / 8000.

Still not 1600, but at least I feel a _little_ better now.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> *isn't that min fps pretty bad?*
> 
> Any time I see my min fps dropping I know something is bad with my OC. My current 780 has crap ram. If I push it past 3300 MHZ my fps start to tank hard no matter what when benching. It seems to me like that OC is past a point that would be considered good for anything but benchmarking.
> 
> I mainly OC for performance and not scores, sorry if I come from that point of view.


Nope, Unigine Heaven is well known to have a low min fps score if someone doesn't cycle through each scene once manually prior to benching, first. It does not have much of an impact at all on the actual average fps or score, however.

Gibbo has had a few cards he's posted at 1600mhz+ too







. Crazy stuff.

Here's his 1600mhz core/8400mhz mem gtx 970:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> 1519 / 8000.
> 
> Still not 1600, but at least I feel a _little_ better now.










Yeah, 1519 core is hardly anything to really complain about, if you ask me.







Your money, your choice ultimately of course!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You're not looking at your boost clock, which is what people quote. The BASE overclock for your GTX 970 MSI Gaming is what you're quoting minus 10 mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your actual in-game boost reading on Afterburner or GPU-Z? That's what matters.


Tiger, what did you get your EVGA 970 to?

So far, I have gotten mine to 1315MHz core, boosting to 1467MHz (GPU-Z reading) with boost clock reading 1503MHz while gaming. Anything much higher than this and it becomes unstable. Memory is at 1878MHz, but I might be able to up that.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Tiger, what did you get your EVGA 970 to?
> 
> So far, I have gotten mine to 1315MHz core, boosting to 1467MHz (GPU-Z reading) with boost clock reading 1503MHz while gaming. Anything much higher than this and it becomes unstable. Memory is at 1878MHz, but I might be able to up that.


The card I have that works is able to reach 1470mhz in-game boosts tops, before hitting TDP throttling and lowering volts/speed automatically. Mem is stable at 2040mhz (8160mhz QDR). I'll be swapping in the MSI Gaming pair once they arrive though, anyway







. From the design issues, poor vrm quality & number of phases, and other problems, the evga cards are not the best ones by a longshot this round







.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, I usually cycle Heaven one good time if I'm benching, but, the only time I've seen something that low is, well, never.

The lowest I've pulled for min is 11 or 10 @ 5760x1080p on a single 780. @ 1080p maybe in the 20's. Normal would be a 30 or 31 min if I cycle it.

I'm just getting info. I bought a 2nd 780 for SLI, but, the temps were too much for me to deal with I sold it the other day.

I'm going to buy a 980 Friday, and Sli it in a few weeks. Though, I was thinking about the 970's for the lower power and heat (and cheaper of course), but, I'm not really impressed with what I've seen coming from a 780. Think I'll stick to the 980's.

Still, for a $350 card, that max fps/avg fps is crazy with the 970's.


----------



## $ilent

Any word on custom bios for the gtx 970 from skynet?

I'm itching to push for 1700 core now.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The card I have that works is able to reach 1470mhz in-game boosts tops, before hitting TDP throttling and lowering volts/speed automatically. Mem is stable at 2040mhz (8160mhz QDR). I'll be swapping in the MSI Gaming pair once they arrive though, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . From the design issues, poor vrm quality & number of phases, and other problems, the evga cards are not the best ones by a longshot this round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Completely agree with that. They certainly could have done better with these cards. That's why I too have ordered an MSI 970.

I'll try and get the memory higher. Just trying to see what this card can do before the MSI gets here.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I usually cycle Heaven one good time if I'm benching, but, the only time I've seen something that low is, well, never.
> 
> The lowest I've pulled for min is 11 or 10 @ 5760x1080p on a single 780. @ 1080p maybe in the 20's. Normal would be a 30 or 31 min if I cycle it.
> 
> I'm just getting info. I bought a 2nd 780 for SLI, but, the temps were too much for me to deal with I sold it the other day.
> 
> I'm going to buy a 980 Friday, and Sli it in a few weeks. Though, I was thinking about the 970's for the lower power and heat (and cheaper of course), but, I'm not really impressed with what I've seen coming from a 780. Think I'll stick to the 980's.
> 
> Still, for a $350 card, that max fps/avg fps is crazy with the 970's.


Dude just get 2 970's and overclock them, you will save yourself $500.00 in the process and I dont know about you but that is a lot of money to me.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> *Not trying to be a A-hole or nothing, but, isn't that min fps pretty bad?*
> 
> Any time I see my min fps dropping I know something is bad with my OC. My current 780 has crap ram. If I push it past 3300 MHZ my fps start to tank hard no matter what when benching. It seems to me like that OC is past a point that would be considered good for anything but benchmarking.
> 
> I mainly OC for performance and not scores, sorry if I come from that point of view.


After a few hours of benching in Unigine Heaven/Valley last night, I can tell you that when it reports the min at 5fps it means during the benchmark it hit it's limits and reset the card back to stock clocks. When it does this it pauses, blanks the screen for a few secs and then continues which results in the 5fps drop. If you see a result with a 5fps min then it was with an unstable OC.

Here is my highest I got without the 5fps min kicking in @ 1324/1928 (1552 max boost)


----------



## kx11

Amazon just got stock again of 980


----------



## sausageson

Anyone know if the MSI 970 is worth the 20$ more than the evga 970 sc acx 2.0?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> Anyone know if the MSI 970 is worth the 20$ more than the evga 970 sc acx 2.0?


Yes.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> Anyone know if the MSI 970 is worth the 20$ more than the evga 970 sc acx 2.0?


All signs point to yes.


----------



## $ilent

Come on guys I'm all alone in the 1600 club!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Haven't been keeping in this thread, but I'm seeing the 780 Classy on sale at the Egg for $340 after rebate... cheaper than the 970. Worth getting at that price?


Absolutely, especially if you enjoy benching. That's a very fun card to play with (much more so than a stock reference 970 IMO)...


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Come on guys I'm all alone in the 1600 club!




Crashed half way though Valley but still 1600+









1631.9mhz


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Come on guys I'm all alone in the 1600 club!


on air ?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Any word on custom bios for the gtx 970 from skynet?
> 
> I'm itching to push for 1700 core now.


Last I heard they have bios ready but no one has an nvflash in the wild yet for them to test with. I'd be surprised if we don't see one in next few days. .. I hope my Msi pair does well like yours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> on air ?


Gibbo got his to that on air too.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah, you can see the same trend amongst reviews too... someone in the 980 owners' thread did a bunch of gaming tests to confirm, but in games and 3dmark at least, these cards work very well and scale with overclocks. Benchmarks are, as you noted, a pretty mixed bag though which is kinda strange but ultimately not really a huge deal (probably driver-related).


Not from what I have seen. Games like Crysis 3 and FC3 the 980 actually gets beaten by the 780Ti (albeit by a negligible amount) and most other games (except for Bioshock for some reason) the 780Ti is right there with the 980. The Unigine benches both massively favor the 780Ti as does Catzilla. If you eliminated all other factors (such as price, clocks, power usage, die size, etc) and just judged the 980 as a straight successor to the 780Ti based solely on performance and performance alone are you really telling me that you'd be so impressed with the 980?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> on air ?


Yep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Last I heard they have bios ready but no one has an nvflash in the wild yet for them to test with. I'd be surprised if we don't see one in next few days. .. I hope my Msi pair does well like yours!
> Gibbo got his to that on air too.


Thanks good luck! I reckon I should be able to run mine at 1500-1550 in sli.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well I had a slight change of plans, lets just say I got a deal on a Asus DC2 GTX 780 that I simply could not pass up "$230.00" and then I noticed on newegg that they are now lowered to $329.99 plus a mail in rebate along with a borderlands coupon which I will simply sell. So very soon I will have 2 of these for some SLI action, once the vram becomes an issue I will look at upgrading to big maxwell.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121779&cm_re=gtx_780-_-14-121-779-_-Product


Hmm that got me thinking now. How much difference do you think there is between a 780 and 970 in terms of value as in, what price for a 780 would most likely get similar price/performance to a 970?

I currently don't have a need to push things too hard and I have been gaming less lately so maybe I could try the waiting game a bit and stalk ebay for a super deal on a used 780 and save $100-$150.

If we value the 970 at $350 what price would a 780 match it in a sense?


----------



## Romir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Come on guys I'm all alone in the 1600 club!


My quick results:

GPU 1:
74.6% asic
1.212v
1550mhz fire strike/valley stable
1570mhz driver crashed in valley

GPU 2:
77% asic
1.206v
*1600mhz* fire strike/valley stable
1630mhz driver crashed in valley
11877 fire strike

Rebooting to SLI them now.

Edit: MSI 970 Gamings


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> on air ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not from what I have seen. Games like Crysis 3 and FC3 the 980 actually gets beaten by the 780Ti (albeit by a negligible amount) and most other games (except for Bioshock for some reason) the 780Ti is right there with the 980. The Unigine benches both massively favor the 780Ti as does Catzilla. If you eliminated all other factors (such as price, clocks, power usage, die size, etc) and just judged the 980 as a straight successor to the 780Ti based solely on performance and performance alone are you really telling me that you'd be so impressed with the 980?


Nvidia has not marketed or said these are a 780ti successor, but Performance doesn't exist in a vacuum. I am impressed with the full package







. And average oc to oc, the 780ti doesn't win. I've seen no 980 fail to hit 1475 or higher, but most 780ti on air can't hit above 1150 to 1200.

Silent, here's another guy to keep you company









http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041115889&postcount=31


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hmm that got me thinking now. How much difference do you think there is between a 780 and 970 in terms of value as in, what price for a 780 would most likely get similar price/performance to a 970?
> 
> I currently don't have a need to push things too hard and I have been gaming less lately so maybe I could try the waiting game a bit and stalk ebay for a super deal on a used 780 and save $100-$150.
> 
> If we value the 970 at $350 what price would a 780 match it in a sense?


Just comes down to overclocking, from everything I have seen a GTX 780 clocked to 1240-1250mhz core matches a GTX 970 at 1500mhz. Honestly for the money plus a free game I dont think you can beat the Asus DC2 at $329.99.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude just get 2 970's and overclock them, you will save yourself $500.00 in the process and I dont know about you but that is a lot of money to me.


I'm thinking about it. Though it seems like a side-grade going from the 780 to 970. The main benefit I notice is the extra Vram, which should help me when running triple screen, and, the lower power/heat. Though aren't he 970's doing better all around at higher res then the 780's?

Yea, $500 is a lot of money. If it wasn't, I wouldn't even question just going with dual 980's.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to be planning a new rig build in the next coming months and I'm going to need to replace my Titans but I just can't see myself being interested in these 9xx cards with the exception of the Classy/Lightning. Will really depend on how impressive they are when they come. Seems like clocks are already very good for the 980 so I'm not sure how much higher they can go under water and with proper voltage control. If there really is headroom (like 1800-1900MHz under water) then that would definitely change the game as that would presumably give some significant gains over my Titans. As it is now, even 1600MHz doesn't really seem to give that much of a performance advantage to the 980 over a 1300MHz Titan. It sucks though because I know big Maxwell is still a ways off and I don't know if I want to wait that long to get this rebuild done. Really want to jump to X99!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm thinking about it. Though it seems like a side-grade going from the 780 to 970. The main benefit I notice is the extra Vram, which should help me when running triple screen, and, the lower power/heat. Though aren't he 970's doing better all around at higher res then the 780's?
> 
> Yea, $500 is a lot of money. If it wasn't, I wouldn't even question just going with dual 980's.


But you are going from a single 780 to 970's so that is a huge upgrade.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> thanks guys!
> 
> Second MSI gtx 970 installed...asic score is 87%. Thats highest ive ever seen. Im excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Think I have good reason to be excited...its stock boosting to 1392mhz. Thats almost 1400mhz stock boost!


Whats the ASIC mean again? My 970s are only 65% and 68.1%. Hows that?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Found my final clocks on my MSI 970 Gaming. Pretty happy with this on stock bios.



Also somehow during the Resident Evil 6 benchmark at 3840x2160 using DSR, I managed to pull 114% power target even though max is 110%. Any idea how that happened?


----------



## Bluemustang

So i had heard on here somewhere that the max power target for the gigabyte g1 soc 970s was 125% but in afterburner im only getting 112%.

Also i just popped my new 970s in and the numbers are just so freaking lovely. In the first level of crysis 3 with all the rain thats one of the hardest spots to run my last card, a 7970 heavily OCd to 1250mhz got fps mostly in the 30s. First thing popping my new 970s in bare stock, didnt touch the clocks, fps is in the 90s!!! Love









And also while i still intend to swap out the cooler for some AIO water cooling (last VRM heatsinks should arrive tomorrow) this gigabyte cooler is inaudible at 100% (in my room at least with the window AC running, but where 7970 ref blower fan could be heard like a vacuum cleaner)


----------



## renji1337

can gtx 970's 980s have custom resolutions? I heard they cant OC with monitors like the QNIX

and can someone post some sli temps.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> can gtx 970's 980s have custom resolutions? I heard they cant OC with monitors like the QNIX
> 
> and can someone post some sli temps.


Mine is overclocked to 1607mhz on my qnix monitor which is ocd to 96hz


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> But you are going from a single 780 to 970's so that is a huge upgrade.


Yea, assuming the game works in SLI.

I already tried Sli 780's. I got my 2nd one in Friday, and sold it on "OCN" on Sunday. They were putting out too much heat. I'm hoping these new cards work out better. If not, I will buy a new case since this "Corsair air 540" seems to cause a dead spot. Go figure.

I was planning on going with the blower style, but, I'm not so sure now. Maybe I'll just buy the DCUii 970 or 980's, and replace my Case in the process with one with a large fan on the side. I'm willing to buy a new case for current gen cards, not last gen.







I do want to see how they work out first though.


----------



## Serandur

Shipped out my old 780 GHz this morning, ordered my 970 Windforce in the afternoon, got confirmation of 2-day Fedex shipping in the evening. I hope it overclocks well, need to make this side-grade worth it. Will SLI in the future.


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone know how i can see VRM temps on my 970s? The latest GPU-Z i downloaded (0.7.9) isnt showing VRMs.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, assuming the game works in SLI.
> 
> I already tried Sli 780's. I got my 2nd one in Friday, and sold it on "OCN" on Sunday. They were putting out too much heat. I'm hoping these new cards work out better. If not, I will buy a new case since this "Corsair air 540" seems to cause a dead spot. Go figure.
> 
> I was planning on going with the blower style, but, I'm not so sure now. Maybe I'll just buy the DCUii 970 or 980's, and replace my Case in the process with one with a large fan on the side. I'm willing to buy a new case for current gen cards, not last gen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to see how they work out first though.


Oh I see, well case airflow isnt a problem for me. Hopefully the new cards work out for you though.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Hoping 2 of the Gaming 970s will run decently cool inside my Node 804.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Anyone know how i can see VRM temps on my 970s? The latest GPU-Z i downloaded (0.7.9) isnt showing VRMs.


I thought only reference cards can show VRM's in GPU-Z?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Oh I see, well case airflow isnt a problem for me. Hopefully the new cards work out for you though.


Lol, yea. Case Airflow shouldn't of been a problem for me.



Ummm... Weren't these cases designed for things like this?









I just need to bite the bullet, and get a case that has a huge side fan.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Just comes down to overclocking, from everything I have seen a GTX 780 clocked to 1240-1250mhz core matches a GTX 970 at 1500mhz. Honestly for the money plus a free game I dont think you can beat the Asus DC2 at $329.99.


Yea that works out to about what i figured, value the game at $60 and it brings it down to $250 (including current rebate). Since i wasn't overly excited for dishing out $330 for a new card at the moment (very fair price for a new release though) I will have to watch the 780s on Ebay (or here perhaps) for under $250 and see how I feel, just not overly confident when it comes to used electronics.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I thought only reference cards can show VRM's in GPU-Z?


----------



## IronWill1991

Did any of you ever get a refund on the product sold on Newegg? I'm wondering if it is worth the trouble returning evga 970 ACX. It is already been shipped so I'll have to ship it back when it comes here. Newegg doesn't pay for shipping and it'll take some time to process the refund. I want to get MSI gaming instead. I should wait couple days after launch to see the evga issues. That's what I get for being excited and jumping the gun. And not to mention the longer I wait to sell my GTX 670, the lower the value.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Did any of you ever get a refund on the product sold on Newegg? I'm wondering if it is worth the trouble returning evga 970 ACX. It is already been shipped so I'll have to ship it back when it comes here. Newegg doesn't pay for shipping and it'll take some time to process the refund. I want to get MSI gaming instead. I should wait couple days after launch to see the evga issues. That's what I get for being excited and jumping the gun.


Im not exactly sure how it works, but I thought someone said they just refused to accept the order from whoever delivered so it then gets sent back to the place you bought from. You could try that I guess, but dont take my word for it for sure lol. Also I assume you need to be home to refuse it in case its something they just leave on a doorstep.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not from what I have seen. Games like Crysis 3 and FC3 the 980 actually gets beaten by the 780Ti (albeit by a negligible amount) and most other games (except for Bioshock for some reason) the 780Ti is right there with the 980. The Unigine benches both massively favor the 780Ti as does Catzilla. *If you eliminated all other factors (such as price, clocks, power usage, die size, etc) and just judged the 980 as a straight successor to the 780Ti based solely on performance and performance alone are you really telling me that you'd be so impressed with the 980?*


*Yes... yes he would.*

He couldn't wait to spend more money on NVidia, as I asked him the same thing... he was sooo impressed with the 980, that he bought two 970's.. Conveniently ignoring the logical question of why he needed to sell of his 780ti, for a pair 970s.. ??

He said they were cheap and that SLI is better than single cards and everyone should be on SLI, because it is SLI. That is the circle he goes in.. never admitting that none of these 900 series cards offer any additional actual performance, over other existing single cards... their just more efficient. Plus, you could already SLI a 780ti for even more performance... but that is not the actual performance He is looking for.

Mind you... He can play with the actual card itself, as he likes adjusting clock frequencies... so he can hobby them too. Guess the 780ti didn't provide enough fiddlesticking.

Makes you wonder, if the 290x were $399, would he have sold his 780ti.. ? Or.. is going to sell his 970s in 3 months for big Maxwell..?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ok thanks, my best score so far at 1607/8002:


You need to throw that score up over in the Firestrike thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_30


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nvidia has not marketed or said these are a 780ti successor, but Performance doesn't exist in a vacuum. I am impressed with the full package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And average oc to oc, the 780ti doesn't win. I've seen no 980 fail to hit 1475 or higher, but most 780ti on air can't hit above 1150 to 1200.


I agree that it's not a successor to 780 Ti. And you probably had bad experience with 780 Ti







Over the past few months, I've had a total of 5 780 Tis (2 SCs and 3 classifieds) All 5 could clock above 1200 (1359mhz being the best on air, 1200 was the worst of the bunch). Sure, 970/980 are impressive overclocker, no doubt, and way beyond what 780 Ti could do by frequency comparison. But comparing 980 @ 1300mhz vs 780 Ti @ 1300Mhz, I'm sure you'd agree 780 Ti would beat 980 in many ways. Overall package as you said, i think many would agree 980 is the clear winner.


----------



## waylo88

MSI 970 Gaming just shipped from Newegg, should be here Friday (only paid for guaranteed 3-day shipping). Glad I cancelled the EVGA card from Amazon and waited.


----------



## Serandur

Stupid question, but while I'm sitting here waiting for my 970 to arrive, is DSR currently already functional or will it be anytime soon? When I transitioned to a 2560x1440 monitor a couple weeks back, my 780 was no longer able to do traditional driver-based downsampling due to what I suppose are monitor limitations. GeDoSaTo's been a fun substitute-in-progress, but I'm looking forward to DSR.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Stupid question, but while I'm sitting here waiting for my 970 to arrive, is DSR currently already functional or will it be anytime soon? When I transitioned to a 2560x1440 monitor a couple weeks back, my 780 was no longer able to do traditional driver-based downsampling due to what I suppose are monitor limitations. GeDoSaTo's been a fun substitute-in-progress, but I'm looking forward to DSR.


There is an option in the NVidia control panel for it. I haven't played with it yet, but it looks like it's available


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> There is an option in the NVidia control panel for it. I haven't played with it yet, but it looks like it's available


Cool, thanks. What about MFAA?


----------



## hurleyef

Finally got my 980 today.











Went from this:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4133119?

to this:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4139202?

and then overclocked to this:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4139238?

Currently running at 1350/8000 core/mem, boosting as high as 1503. Still figuring out overclocking on this newfangled thing, so if any of you know of any good guides then I'd love to have a look.


----------



## Bluemustang

So after a quick OC session i got 1560mhz stable on the core in heaven benchmark, havnt tested the mem yet. That seems fairly good eh?

Problem is at stock (1366mhz boost) i get 107 fps in heaven 1080p everything max, 8x AA. But only get 115 at 1560mhz. That is a pathetic scaling on the OC, is the mem really limiting me ya think, or whats up?


----------



## error-id10t

You might be using a wrong bench for core.. AFAIK that loves memory over anything else?

In 3DMark that 200 extra should net a nice improvement?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *Yes... yes he would.*
> 
> He couldn't wait to spend more money on NVidia, as I asked him the same thing... he was sooo impressed with the 980, that he bought two 970's.. Conveniently ignoring the logical question of why he needed to sell of his 780ti, for a pair 970s.. ??
> 
> He said they were cheap and that SLI is better than single cards and everyone should be on SLI, because it is SLI. That is the circle he goes in.. never admitting that none of these 900 series cards offer any additional actual performance, over other existing single cards... their just more efficient. Plus, you could already SLI a 780ti for even more performance... but that is not the actual performance He is looking for.
> 
> Mind you... He can play with the actual card itself, as he likes adjusting clock frequencies... so he can hobby them too. Guess the 780ti didn't provide enough fiddlesticking.
> 
> Makes you wonder, if the 290x were $399, would he have sold his 780ti.. ? Or.. is going to sell his 970s in 3 months for big Maxwell..?


Think you're mixing me up with someone else, bud. I only owned a 780ti briefly and am moving from one Gtx 780 non ti. I also have not talked with you before let alone said anything of that sort. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt as to this being your mixup rather than raw, utter unfettered trolling. Feel free to correct yourself.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I agree that it's not a successor to 780 Ti. And you probably had bad experience with 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past few months, I've had a total of 5 780 Tis (2 SCs and 3 classifieds) All 5 could clock above 1200 (1359mhz being the best on air, 1200 was the worst of the bunch). Sure, 970/980 are impressive overclocker, no doubt, and way beyond what 780 Ti could do by frequency comparison. But comparing 980 @ 1300mhz vs 780 Ti @ 1300Mhz, I'm sure you'd agree 780 Ti would beat 980 in many ways. Overall package as you said, i think many would agree 980 is the clear winner.


Different architecture that overclocks to different clocks means an equal MHz comparison's pointless.

I wasn't actually speaking about any individual 780ti but rather what I have seen average oc of on various forums for them. Most 780ti on air top out around 1200 give or take, by most accounts. .


----------



## jojoenglish85

900's is simply a new era with little to no ties to the last gen in my opinion. Best set of cards by far to hit the market with a great pricing point though and its from NVIDIA, that really speaks volumes.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> 900's is simply a new era with little to no ties to the last gen in my opinion. Best set of cards by far to hit the market with a great pricing point though and its from NVIDIA, that really speaks volumes.


You mean ever? Because I thought 8000s and 400s were extremely well done releases?

If you mean this past couple of years then heck yea!


----------



## nyk20z3

How do you guys feel about 2 Asus Strix 970 in SLI ?

I was set on a 980 Classified but they look to be almost 2 months out before release!


----------



## CyanidePill

Comparing gtx 670 to gtx 970 theoretical benchmarks shows they are neck in neck in memory bandwidth and texel rate, but the 970 has much higher pixel rate, more shaders, and less power requirements, (source http://www.hwcompare.com/18056/geforce-gtx-970-vs-geforce-gtx-670/ ).

Pixel rate is for playing at higher resolutions. The higher the pixel rate, the better the card will be at handling playing games at higher resolutions w/o getting loss in fps.

Texel rate is the rate at which it renders textures. the texel rate also has to do with handling anisotropic filtering.

Texel rate and memory bandwidth are far more important when talking about playing on higher settings and keeping good fps.

So at 1080p resolutions, gtx 670 will play games at max. At 1440p resolutions and higher, gtx 970 is a must upgrade.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You mean ever? Because I thought 8000s and 400s were extremely well done releases?
> 
> If you mean this past couple of years then heck yea!


Ya past couple of years, i was very much involved heavily before the hit of 500's
Envious of the 600's but too much money for the top end cards, and now seems like the playing field has lowered and the market is fair.


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyanidePill*
> 
> Comparing gtx 670 to gtx 970 theoretical benchmarks shows they are neck in neck in memory bandwidth and texel rate, but the 970 has much higher pixel rate, more shaders, and less power requirements, (source http://www.hwcompare.com/18056/geforce-gtx-970-vs-geforce-gtx-670/ ).
> 
> Pixel rate is for playing at higher resolutions. The higher the pixel rate, the better the card will be at handling playing games at higher resolutions w/o getting loss in fps.
> 
> Texel rate is the rate at which it renders textures. the texel rate also has to do with handling anisotropic filtering.
> 
> Texel rate and memory bandwidth are far more important when talking about playing on higher settings and keeping good fps.
> 
> So at 1080p resolutions, gtx 670 will play games at max. At 1440p resolutions and higher, gtx 970 is a must upgrade.


that comparison is kinda stupid , both cards have different architectures . 970 is almost 80-90% faster ( sometimes 100%) than 670 at any resolution afaik .


----------



## JustSomebody

great review of msi gaming 970 overclocked.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review
they even have decent video review clips showing off it off vs other related high end cards. i love ingame review clips showing fps and such.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *Yes... yes he would.*
> 
> He couldn't wait to spend more money on NVidia, as I asked him the same thing... he was sooo impressed with the 980, that he bought two 970's.. Conveniently ignoring the logical question of why he needed to sell of his 780ti, for a pair 970s.. ??
> 
> He said they were cheap and that SLI is better than single cards and everyone should be on SLI, because it is SLI. That is the circle he goes in.. never admitting that none of these 900 series cards offer any additional actual performance, over other existing single cards... their just more efficient. Plus, you could already SLI a 780ti for even more performance... but that is not the actual performance He is looking for.
> 
> Mind you... He can play with the actual card itself, as he likes adjusting clock frequencies... so he can hobby them too. Guess the 780ti didn't provide enough fiddlesticking.
> 
> Makes you wonder, if the 290x were $399, would he have sold his 780ti.. ? Or.. is going to sell his 970s in 3 months for big Maxwell..?


"Makes you wonder, if the 290x were $399, would he have sold his 780ti" - No as they are overly hot and loud and suck way to much power for what they are now in comparison, which is what his entire enthusiasm is built around. Not just the performance, but the fact that they have brought cards out that are about 5% ahead(stock) while being quieter/cooler/suck ALOT less power while being some of the best price to performance cards in years, it's also especially awesome coming from nvidia since they had cards that performed less than this just a year ago at $700-1000.

Reading your posts from the night the cards have been announced till now, it just seems you are really bitter.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> "Makes you wonder, if the 290x were $399, would he have sold his 780ti" - No as they are overly hot and loud and suck way to much power for what they are now in comparison, which is what his entire enthusiasm is built around. Not just the performance, but the fact that they have brought cards out that are about 5% ahead(stock) while being quieter/cooler/suck ALOT less power while being some of the best price to performance cards in years, it's also especially awesome coming from nvidia since they had cards that performed less than this just a year ago at $700-1000.
> 
> Reading your posts from the night the cards have been announced till now, it just seems you are really bitter.


Well said.... additionally I owned a 780 anyway that I used full-time, not a Ti (I owned one for a week before returning it)







, I don't know what that guy is ranting about honestly







. A 290X would be absurd as they are pricier, pump out tons of heat, perform worse, guzzle power, are hard to keep cool in crossfire (I use SLI and a 4k monitor), and don't have niceties like PhysX/shadowplay/(soon)MFAA. The GTX 780 non-Ti I had topped out at 1228 for gaming overclockability, while a GTX 970 @ 1450mhz+ (which isn't even high for a GTX 970) is faster while running cooler and costing less. I sold my GTX 780 for $400, paid $250 more, and will end up with over double the performance at lower noise levels + will gain MFAA.

The bottom line is the GTX 970 and 980 are great cards on the whole no matter how you slice it. Moving from a 780 Ti oc'd would be highly debatable unless you could return it for a refund or similar, but otherwise especially if buying a new card or cards anyway (in my case I would have either gone 780 SLI which would have been hard to keep cool on air, or just gone to a 780 Ti which would be ridiculous to do considering the 970/980 launches







)

If money is no object and all you use cards for is benching before putting them onto your shelf, maybe you wouldn't gain much going from a 780 to a 970, or 780 Ti to a 980, but for the rest of us mere mortals who don't have a daddy named Bill Gates, spending $650-660 for performance that would have cost $1000-1500 (depending on whether you're comparing to 780 huge-max OC or 780 Ti average/decent OC 500 vs 750/card x2) just a few months ago is a heck of a deal







, while providing a lot of extras like +1gb vram/lesser heat/power/MFAA (which will improve performance by 25% at the same equivalent MSAA quality levels, meaning more performance ultimately!)/etc. Nvidia has not marketed nor said that the GTX 970/980 are direct upgrades to a GTX 780 Ti ever, even though they are better cards than it and the 780 vanilla.

But yeah, I actually went back and looked at the guy's post history and he seems to have been rather upset to have seen the new Maxwell 2.0 launch for whatever reason and has been raving in various threads ever since. Some people don't have much to do, I suppose







.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> great review of msi gaming 970 overclocked.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review
> they even have decent video review clips showing off it off vs other related high end cards. i love ingame review clips showing fps and such.


After seeing those reviews, ill admit that im changing my mind on getting SLI 980's. Ill getting the 970's, perfect for my resolution (7680 x 1440p)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> After seeing those reviews, ill admit that im changing my mind on getting SLI 980's. Ill getting the 970's, perfect for my resolution (7680 x 1440p)


At equal clock speeds, the real performance gap seems to be about 15-18% between a GTX 970 and a GTX 980. While it's subjectively up to any given person, the cost-performance curve goes way down in terms of the benefit you gain per dollar going from the 970---->980, despite both being great cards.

Spending 65%+ more ($550 vs. 330 each) for those cards wasn't the route I went, even though I could have afforded to do so and even had the cash set aside for them. After seeing the 970 SLI performance on 4k monitors (which I use a 4k 60hz IPS display) I determined it was plenty for now as well as presumably the next year or two at which point I can upgrade if I want to







, and have almost another $500 already saved between the pair to do that with







. Either card, however, 970 or 980, is a strong choice and has its own arguments in favor of or against that are valid, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> great review of msi gaming 970 overclocked.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review
> they even have decent video review clips showing off it off vs other related high end cards. i love ingame review clips showing fps and such.


Excellent review, actually quite well written to boot.

Here's a nice chart from the Eurogamer review there...



I think GTX 970 SLI is going to handle me juuuuust fine, personally. And this just drives the point home in conjunction with all of the other numerous factors as to how hilariously outrageous saying "Well, you should have bought a more expensive 290x card for $400 as a pair each!!!" is.

UPS status for my MSI Gaming 970 pair:
Quote:


> In Transit
> 
> Change Delivery »
> Request Status Updates »
> 
> *Scheduled For Early Delivery On:*
> *Wednesday, 09/24/2014, By End of Day*
> 
> Originally Scheduled For Delivery On:
> Thursday, 09/25/2014, By End of Day


Can't complain







.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *Different architecture that overclocks to different clocks means an equal MHz comparison's pointless.*
> 
> I wasn't actually speaking about any individual 780ti but rather what I have seen average oc of on various forums for them. Most 780ti on air top out around 1200 give or take, by most accounts. .


so if it isn't like an apples-to-apples comparison why did you even bother comparing "oc to oc" then?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nvidia has not marketed or said these are a 780ti successor, but Performance doesn't exist in a vacuum. I am impressed with the full package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *And average oc to oc, the 780ti doesn't win.* I've seen no 980 fail to hit 1475 or higher, but most 780ti on air can't hit above 1150 to 1200.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I think Nvidia will sit on these cards for a while with maybe one or two more reveals in the next 6 months but i think this series is a hold over phase, enough to keep sales steady and up for a while.


----------



## DBEAU

Where's all the love for Zotac? It is clearly the least popular of the bunch next to the PNY. I guess I'll be the guinea pig. I ordered the Zotac because it was the only one in stock at the time and with hope the reference design would work with my current waterblock, which it does. Hoping it clocks well.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Where's all the love for Zotac? It is clearly the least popular of the bunch next to the PNY. I guess I'll be the guinea pig. I ordered the Zotac because it was the only one in stock at the time and with hope the reference design would work with my current waterblock, which it does. Hoping it clocks well.


Ya doesn't seem Zotac has too many believers this era, one person said they were only able to overclock their 970 to 1300 i believe a couple pages or so back.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyanidePill*
> 
> So at 1080p resolutions, gtx 670 will play games at max. At 1440p resolutions and higher, gtx 970 is a must upgrade.


I can agree with that. I just recently added 2 monitors for 5760x1080 and pretty disappointed with my 4GB GTX 670. I am currently trying to sell my 670 to upgrade to 970.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Lol, yea. Case Airflow shouldn't of been a problem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Weren't these cases designed for things like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to bite the bullet, and get a case that has a huge side fan.


Nice looking case but yes side panel fans help a lot, I have 4 120mm side panel fans in mine.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so if it isn't like an apples-to-apples comparison why did you even bother comparing "oc to oc" then?


You clearly didn't read my post. .... .







. Average clock differs on the two architectures, clock for clock isn't fair. Oc to oc (average to average) and resulting Performance is a fully apple to Apple comparison.

I really wonder some days and hope it's just trolling and not incapability of understanding basic logical comparisons............... My writing and the concepts are not exactly hard to grasp here. Common sense stuff, even,


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *Yes... yes he would.*
> 
> He couldn't wait to spend more money on NVidia, as I asked him the same thing... he was sooo impressed with the 980, that he bought two 970's.. Conveniently ignoring the logical question of why he needed to sell of his 780ti, for a pair 970s.. ??
> 
> He said they were cheap and that SLI is better than single cards and everyone should be on SLI, because it is SLI. That is the circle he goes in.. never admitting that none of these 900 series cards offer any additional actual performance, over other existing single cards... their just more efficient. Plus, you could already SLI a 780ti for even more performance... but that is not the actual performance He is looking for.
> 
> Mind you... He can play with the actual card itself, as he likes adjusting clock frequencies... so he can hobby them too. Guess the 780ti didn't provide enough fiddlesticking.
> 
> Makes you wonder, if the 290x were $399, would he have sold his 780ti.. ? Or.. is going to sell his 970s in 3 months for big Maxwell..?


Why do you care what he does with his money?
Quote:


> never admitting that none of these 900 series cards offer any additional actual performance, over other existing single cards.


The reviews disagree with you.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> But comparing 980 @ 1300mhz vs 780 Ti @ 1300Mhz, I'm sure you'd agree 780 Ti would beat 980 in many ways. Overall package as you said, i think many would agree 980 is the clear winner.


Clock for clock yes the 780TI is faster, I dont think anyone is denying that.


----------



## fleetfeather

days later, still the same people arguing about the same topic...

unsub


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Clock for clock yes the 780TI is faster, I dont think anyone is denying that.


Of course it is .







. . But clock for clock is only relevant academically between architectures, (as you know, but his doesn't seem to).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> days later, still the same people arguing about the same topic...
> 
> unsub


Haha I will be later today myself. All that will remain is trolls soon enough







while everyone else is benching or gaming.








I'm just killing time for now







.


----------



## Difunto

2 architectures.... just slap in a 700 series and a 900 with out oc just bone stock and add the same amount on both when you overclock.. who wins? You do the math.. if I had my titans on water then I wouldn't had bought these 980s but I am happy with the boost I get and low temps on stock cooler and stock settings and love it even more when you add the oc with out even touching the volts.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Ya doesn't seem Zotac has too many believers this era, one person said they were only able to overclock their 970 to 1300 i believe a couple pages or so back.


Hopefully water can help with that.

I wonder when we'll start to see some custom BIOS with increased power targets.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha I will be later today myself. All that will remain is trolls soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while everyone else is benching or gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just killing time for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tiger did you see where I posted about my last minute change? I had ordered a 970 MSI gaming card "back order" and then I came across the chance to get a new GTX 780 DC2 for $230.00 which was simply too tempting for me after I noticed that newegg were now selling the exact same card for $330+20 mail in rebate+$60.00 game coupon which I will turn around and sell.

So as it stands because of the awesome deal on the first card and neweggs new 780 pricing I will be sli'ng these 2 cards instead of 970's. I will likely flash the bios on both cards as well for unlocked voltage so I can clock them a bit further. Anyway....... I am very excited about this setup and will likely keep the cards until I hit vram limitations and at that time will sell them both off and go for the big maxwell with 6+gbs of vram.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hopefully water can help with that.
> 
> I wonder when we'll start to see some custom BIOS with increased power targets.


It is doubtful that his overclock on that card was held back by high temps. It was probably just a crappy chip to begin with.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Of course it is .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . But clock for clock is only relevant academically between architectures, (as you know, but his doesn't seem to).


Let's forget all the grandstanding by everyone in this thread for a moment, as no one cares why someone else should or shouldn't buy something,unless there is something in it for them to keep propagating it.

But, more to the point of why YOU replaced your 780; would you have replaced YOUR 780 with a single 970? Please answer it as candidly as you can, as I am putting aside any pride/brand favorites/grandstanding notion when asking this question. Tks.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> It is doubtful that his overclock on that card was held back by high temps. It was probably just a crappy chip to begin with.


Has Zotac had a history of crappy chips? They always seem to be left over with PNY.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hopefully water can help with that.
> 
> I wonder when we'll start to see some custom BIOS with increased power targets.


BIOS is ready, but no nvflash to test with







.

Re: 1300mhz clock, he meant base clock, his boost later confirmed @ 1520mhz







. I actually asked since that seemed an unusually low result (and was, as it turned out not correct).


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Has Zotac had a history of crappy chips? They always seem to be left over with PNY.


Its possible with any brand really but I said what I said because these cards already run very cool so I doubt heat was a factor in his limitations.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Let's forget all the grandstanding by everyone in this thread for a moment, as no one cares why someone else should or shouldn't buy something,unless there is something in it for them to keep propagating it.
> 
> But, more to the point of why YOU replaced your 780; would you have replaced YOUR 780 with a single 970? Please answer it as candidly as you can, as I am putting aside any pride/brand favorites/grandstanding notion when asking this question. Tks.


I already have answered that multiple times before. Every reason I keep mentioning is applicable to me. No single card can provide what I need with one gpu anyway.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Tiger did you see where I posted about my last minute change? I had ordered a 970 MSI gaming card "back order" and then I came across the chance to get a new GTX 780 DC2 for $230.00 which was simply too tempting for me after I noticed that newegg were now selling the exact same card for $330+20 mail in rebate+$60.00 game coupon which I will turn around and sell.
> 
> So as it stands because of the awesome deal on the first card and neweggs new 780 pricing I will be sli'ng these 2 cards instead of 970's. I will likely flash the bios on both cards as well for unlocked voltage so I can clock them a bit further. Anyway....... I am very excited about this setup and will likely keep the cards until I hit vram limitations and at that time will sell them both off and go for the big maxwell with 6+gbs of vram.


Yep, even had asked you what deal you got right when you posted







. Sounds like a great price.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nvidia has not marketed or said these are a 780ti successor, but Performance doesn't exist in a vacuum. I am impressed with the full package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And average oc to oc, the 780ti doesn't win. I've seen no 980 fail to hit 1475 or higher, but most 780ti on air can't hit above 1150 to 1200.


Saw a guy earlier say most 780 Ti hit 1300 with stock volts and I don't agree with that based on my time in the 780 Ti owners club.

But I don't agree with your statement either that most 780 Ti can't hit 1150-1200. All 4 I've had tapped out at 1240-1270 Mhz. HWbot average on air is 1202 Mhz as well.

If Ncix gets off their butt and ships quickly, we're going to have a 980 vs 780 Ti reference battle this weekend at my place.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Has Zotac had a history of crappy chips? They always seem to be left over with PNY.


Let me tell you about my one experience with Zotac. I had a buddy that had a dead GTX 560 Zotac card, he gave it to me for free. I thought about trying to bake it, but I emailed them and they agreed to RMA it with no receipt or anything, and then on top of that upgraded it to a GTX 570. So I've kept an eye on their cards, haven't had another chance to buy one but I think I wouldn't hesitate if they had a card I wanted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Saw a guy earlier say most 780 Ti hit 1300 with stock volts and I don't agree with that based on my time in the 780 Ti owners club.
> 
> But I don't agree with your statement either that most 780 Ti can't hit 1150-1200. All 4 I've had tapped out at 1240-1270 Mhz. HWbot average on air is 1202 Mhz as well.
> 
> If Ncix gets off their butt and ships quickly, we're going to have a 980 vs 780 Ti reference battle this weekend at my place.


Huh, I've owned five 780's and four 780ti's and none of them would clock one mhz over 1202, not for custom BIOS flashing or water cooling. Kinda sucked to be honest, I had a GTX 660 OEM card that would clock over 1400 well over a year ago on air with a single 6-pin connector. To be fair, the one Titan I had would do 1300-something out of the box with only the voltage bumped to 1.187, still had a little room to go to 1.212 before having to flash the BIOS.


----------



## Alatar

hwbot average for nvidia cards includes subs that list the gpu-z reported clocks instead of actual clocks.

So for all modern NV cards the actual averages are higher than the hwbot page says.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Nice looking case but yes side panel fans help a lot, I have 4 120mm side panel fans in mine.


Thanks. The case looks great if you can get the side pointing towards the center of the room. Luckily I now have it setup like that.

Another user told me that "FrozenPc" will add blowholes to the side of the panel for $20 + return shipping. I might have to look into that. I wonder if I can just order a replacement from Corsair, and have it shipped to them to avoid the hassle of shipping, and, so that I have a replacement side panel in case I go back to single card. The replacement sides are only $20, so not a huge deal. I'm guess for $50 or so I can have the case modded... Now, that isn't money I want to spend, but, it beats spending another $150+ on a case.

The added fan would be a eyesore, but, I guess you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Saw a guy earlier say most 780 Ti hit 1300 with stock volts and I don't agree with that based on my time in the 780 Ti owners club.
> 
> But I don't agree with your statement either that most 780 Ti can't hit 1150-1200. All 4 I've had tapped out at 1240-1270 Mhz. HWbot average on air is 1202 Mhz as well.
> 
> If Ncix gets off their butt and ships quickly, we're going to have a 980 vs 780 Ti reference battle this weekend at my place.


*I said above that range, not that they cannot hit that.







. And if hwbot average is what I said (1200), most people don't submit weak clocks there to say the least







..* As I said, 1150 to 1200 anecdotally seems to be where most land for the 780ti. it some hit higher, but the average appears to be around that range. Hwbot is Isa good sample of the best you can expect being an extreme oc site.

Again and all due respect, key words in my post were that most don't go ABOVE around 1150 to 1200 average. I am saying most reach that speed.


----------



## $ilent

Well I dont believe this.

Just took out my old gtx 670s which were watercooled and swapped some tubing round but nothing extreme. Put both gtx 970s in and...no signal.

Look inside my case and see that not one but BOTH gpus have puddles of water on top of them...

So I took both gpus out and dried them off as best I could with a quick spray of air can too and to my disbelief they both still work?!

How is that possible? And even more astounding why is my pc still working considering both the gpus and psu cables to the gpu had water all over them whilst the pc was on and running.


----------



## VSG

Dumb luck?


----------



## sherpa25

More seem to have acquired the 970 of MSI, than Gigabyte. Though I prefer the latter because of the lower temps (quite humid in Manila), I'm not sure the 12.3in length would fit nicely in a Volant, as I have 3 HDD and 1 SSD, or I'd have to cramp all the drives. Anyway, will a single 970 suffice for full settings with triple 1920x1080p only screens? Thanks.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Extreme luck. Parts won't always die under those circumstances but the odds were not with you to say the least!

Edit: technically your pc probably shorted itself and stopped power to the cards immediately, thus no video signal, and why you got lucky the existing electric didn't propagate further and fry parts







. Very scientific explanation, but my phone autocorrect is ticking me off.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Extreme luck. Parts won't always die under those circumstances but the odds were not with you to say the least!
> 
> Edit: technically your pc probably shorted itself and stopped power to the cards immediately, thus no video signal, and why you got lucky the existing electric didn't propagate further and fry parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very scientific explanation, but my phone autocorrect is ticking me off.


Guess I got my trusty seasonic x750 to thank for that then!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I dont believe this.
> 
> Just took out my old gtx 670s which were watercooled and swapped some tubing round but nothing extreme. Put both gtx 970s in and...no signal.
> 
> Look inside my case and see that not one but BOTH gpus have puddles of water on top of them...
> 
> So I took both gpus out and dried them off as best I could with a quick spray of air can too and to my disbelief they both still work?!
> 
> How is that possible? And even more astounding why is my pc still working considering both the gpus and psu cables to the gpu had water all over them whilst the pc was on and running.


I spilled water on top of my 290X and it took me a good 10s before i turned it off. I took off the water but the card was not fully working giving artifacts. Removed it from the computer and cleaned it properly and left it to dry for 2 days. Its been going strong for 1 year. I think part of th reason is Distilled water.


----------



## iRUSH

This is why I won't water cool any pc parts anymore. Too many horror stories and close calls to justify that extra MHz/temps with the investments made into our hardware.

I'm very happy everything is working for you! Thank God!


----------



## electro2u

I lost track of a large puddle of liquid pro shortly after I got my 295x2. I was putting it on the CPU heat spreader at the time and I saw it splatter pretty much right on the board but then there wasn't much of it there when I went to clean it. My 295x2 was disassembled at the time and on a box nearby. Later that day I had the rig up and running and I was folding. I happened to look over at the GPUs and to my horror saw a good amount of liquid gallium metal percolating between the backplate and PCB. It wasn't there when I put the card together. It must have heated up liquified and made its way to the lowest exit point from on top of the PCB where it got stuck. Electronics these days are pretty stout.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I spilled water on top of my 290X and it took me a good 10s before i turned it off. I took off the water but the card was not fully working giving artifacts. Removed it from the computer and cleaned it properly and left it to dry for 2 days. Its been going strong for 1 year. I think part of th reason is Distilled water.


The distiller water came to my mind too as a possible explanation


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The distiller water came to my mind too as a possible explanation


Water itself isn't terribly conductive, it is what is floating in it. Distilled water has little else but water, so that is definitely a part of it too







.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so if it isn't like an apples-to-apples comparison why did you even bother comparing "oc to oc" then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly didn't read my post. .... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Average clock differs on the two architectures, clock for clock isn't fair. Oc to oc (average to average) and resulting Performance is a fully apple to Apple comparison.
> 
> I really wonder some days and hope it's just trolling and not incapability of understanding basic logical comparisons............... My writing and the concepts are not exactly hard to grasp here. Common sense stuff, even,
Click to expand...

i didn't mean to argue but only calling out what i think is right. If you think the opposite way that's fine....commenting on a post or two isn't something i would consider as trolling.


----------



## jdc122

can anyone recommend the best 970's to SLI on air? looking at the asus strix so far, but for the same price this seems like an absolute beast!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-041-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I spilled water on top of my 290X and it took me a good 10s before i turned it off. I took off the water but the card was not fully working giving artifacts. Removed it from the computer and cleaned it properly and left it to dry for 2 days. Its been going strong for 1 year. I think part of th reason is Distilled water.


Was it distilled out of a jug you were using or was it from the loop? Because it its from the loop, that water is no longer 'distilled'. It becomes ionized pretty much instantly after going through all the metal in the rads, blocks, etc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> This is why I won't water cool any pc parts anymore. Too many horror stories and close calls to justify that extra MHz/temps with the investments made into our hardware.
> 
> I'm very happy everything is working for you! Thank God!


My problem was cause because of me trying to rotate a 45 fitting while PC was on and it happens that all my 45s where going bad. Other then that i have never had problems. 5 years and going strong with custom loops. Can stay air especially with 290X lol. You dont gain much OC from water but you maintain higher OC throughout the year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Was it distilled out of a jug you were using or was it from the loop? Because it its from the loop, that water is no longer 'distilled'. It becomes ionized pretty much instantly after going through all the metal in the rads, blocks, etc.


It was from the loop so thats why it gave me problems. Probably the mix with dust caused it to conduct. It was effecting the display output so nothing serious since the GPU was working fine. I say this now but it was big picnic then .


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *I said above that range, not that they cannot hit that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And if hwbot average is what I said (1200), most people don't submit weak clocks there to say the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..* As I said, 1150 to 1200 anecdotally seems to be where most land for the 780ti. it some hit higher, but the average appears to be around that range. Hwbot is Isa good sample of the best you can expect being an extreme oc site.
> 
> Again and all due respect, key words in my post were that most don't go ABOVE around 1150 to 1200 average. I am saying most reach that speed.


1150MHz is still quite conservative for a 780Ti. By those standards 970s on average probably wouldn't go above 1400MHz either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> This is why I won't water cool any pc parts anymore. Too many horror stories and close calls to justify that extra MHz/temps with the investments made into our hardware.
> 
> I'm very happy everything is working for you! Thank God!


If you think watercooling is scary you've probably never seen what water in the socket can do:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My problem was cause because of me trying to rotate a 45 fitting while PC was on and it happens that all my 45s where going bad. Other then that i have never had problems. 5 years and going strong with custom loops. Can stay air especially with 290X lol. You dont gain much OC from water but you maintain higher OC throughout the year.


And its quiet. I can play wow without even turning fans on, im sure most other loops are the same way


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1150MHz is still quite conservative for a 780Ti. By those standards 970s on average probably wouldn't go above 1400MHz either.
> If you think watercooling is scary you've probably never seen what water in the socket can do:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just saying from what I have seen 1150 *to 1200* is the most common for 780ti, just as 1450 to 1500 for Gtx 980 seems to be. *Not saying some cards don't go higher, I am calling it average*







. Again I am stating a range, I didn't say 1150 outright







. What I said was between about that and 1200. Some swing higher or lower but most land around there, which is what "average" means by definition.

_I will admit to being frustrated people do not reply to the full sentence that is written.







for the love of god stop picking one part of a post out of context please and then responding to only that!_ I absolutely did not say 1150 is top of the mark for a 780ti







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i didn't mean to argue but only calling out what i think is right. If you think the opposite way that's fine....commenting on a post or two isn't something i would consider as trolling.


Comparing different architectures can't be done by picking one aspect out that is known to be very different and locking around that. I said that originally and you ignored it, instead zooming in on one line and making a rather hostile post in a context that I had never written. That is why I was annoyed







.


----------



## criminal

Another review for the Asus Strix GTX 970: http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl

That has to be my favorite 970 out of the bunch.

And another: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Was it distilled out of a jug you were using or was it from the loop? Because it its from the loop, that water is no longer 'distilled'. It becomes ionized pretty much instantly after going through all the metal in the rads, blocks, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just saying from what I have seen 1150 *to 1200* is the most common for 780ti, just as 1450 to 1500 for Gtx 980 seems to be. *Not saying some cards don't go higher, I am calling it average*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Again I am stating a range, I didn't say 1150 outright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What I said was between about that and 1200. Some swing higher or lower but most land around there, which is what "average" means by definition.
> 
> _I will admit to being frustrated people do not reply to the full sentence that is written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the love of god stop picking one part of a post out of context please and then responding to only that!_


Add another for actual boost clock which is not reported.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Add another for actual boost clock which is not reported.


Hwbot is mostly an extreme bench site so even if you add to their average that simply is a higher than normal set of results regardless. I still stand by 1200ish boost clock being an average oc for a 780ti especially on air. Again this doesn't mean some don't go higher or lower, of course.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Just saying from what I have seen 1150 *to 1200* is the most common for 780ti, just as 1450 to 1500 for Gtx 980 seems to be. *Not saying some cards don't go higher, I am calling it average*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Again I am stating a range, I didn't say 1150 outright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What I said was between about that and 1200. Some swing higher or lower but most land around there, which is what "average" means by definition.
> 
> _I will admit to being frustrated people do not reply to the full sentence that is written.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the love of god stop picking one part of a post out of context please and then responding to only that!_ I absolutely did not say 1150 is top of the mark for a 780ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No but when you're saying that 1150-1200 is the average you're also saying that around half the cards don't make it that far. Which means that there are tons and tons of 780Tis that don't even make it to 1150MHz.

And quite frankly that's far fetched when some factory OC cards actually boost that high out of the box.


----------



## Chargeit

Has there been any word about the "ASUS Strix GTX 980's"? Now that I know I can get my case modded for a side fan (without doing it myself), that's the card's I'm going with.

From what I could tell, they were supposed to release with the 970 version, but didn't. I can't really find much more information about them.


----------



## $ilent

Valley 1.0 run at GTX 970 SLi at ~1510mhz core/stock memory.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> No but when you're saying that 1150-1200 is the average you're also saying that around half the cards don't make it that far. Which means that there are tons and tons of 780Tis that don't even make it to 1150MHz.
> 
> And quite frankly that's far fetched when some factory OC cards actually boost that high out of the box.


The only factory OC card I know of that can boost ~1200 out of the box is the Gigabyte GHZ Edition 780 Ti which, if you look at the newegg reviews... *most of them can't actually even hold their factory OC stable of that*. If anything that's actually *supportive* of my claim of 1150-1200 being average







. *Most stock oc models boost 1050-1100 if you look at various reviews, and most user oc's end up around 1200 or a bit less*. Yet again I'm not saying that some don't make it higher or lower, the number is simply a rough estimate of what most will obtain.

It's rather far-fetched to suggest most will top 1200 easily when 1200+ is considered a "good" overclock for a 780 Ti amongst basically every forum out there on the 'net.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125493 That's the newegg link to the only stock 780 ti model that boosts to about 1200mhz, and half of the reviews say it doesn't work outright with artifacting and crashing out of the box, while a couple say they got one that worked after an RMA. EDIT 3: *Having read the reviews, 14 out of the 23 note crashing or artifacts at the 1200mhz boost out of the box and state they had to lower speeds to get it to be stable, for the newegg listing.*

EDIT: And here's amazon's listing: http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GTX780-GDDR5-3GB-Graphics-GV-N78TGHZ-3GD/dp/B00H707REI/ which has *well over half* of the reviews stating artifacts and crashing out of the box for this card, which is the only widely sold model with a 1200mhz boost clock out of the box in games. EDIT 2: In fact, *10 reviews out of 15 on amazon complain the card does not work at the stock clocks of 1200mhz, while 5 say it works there.* And we're talking a custom cooled beefed-up OC model at that







.

_________
I think this qualifies as "nuff said" as to your claim of most cards coming out with 1200mhz+ clocks on air stable and oc models selling at that stock somehow backing that up when the majority of those even don't work. As I said, 1200mhz is a very solid clock for a 780 Ti and about what the majority of them reach on air. So far we have seen everyone saying they hit 1450mhz+ on the GTX 970 and 980 cards in the owners' threads for boost clocks, and I have yet to find a review that they did not reach those speeds, whereas many 780 Ti reviews don't reach 1200mhz+ overclocks.

End of story, really, as far as what I had said before in regards to 1200 being solid for a 780 Ti and 1450+ being solid for a 970/980 card. I hadn't expected that such common knowledge would need to be spelled out so clearly, but there it is.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Another review for the Asus Strix GTX 970: http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> That has to be my favorite 970 out of the bunch.
> 
> And another: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review


Thanks for linking that first review, shows the GTX 780 competing very nicely at a much lower clock than the 970. Its about where I thought they would be compared to one another with the clock difference.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Thanks for linking that first review, shows the GTX 780 competing very nicely at a much lower clock than the 970. Its about where I thought they would be compared to one another with the clock difference.


That's a nice review actually, though worth noting is they are quoting combined score for 3dmark instead of gpu score. It compares a 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.

The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr).
http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking

Very good comparisons in that. The graphs state the base clocks, just to note. *This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen linked yet.*
http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl/performance





































The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind.


----------



## $ilent

GTX 780ti prices are plummeting, so much so that OCUK only stock two variants of the 780ti now, for as low as £350.

Id be so ticked off if I bought a 780ti for £450+ which is what they were only a few weeks ago.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Thanks for linking that first review, shows the GTX 780 competing very nicely at a much lower clock than the 970. Its about where I thought they would be compared to one another with the clock difference.


Yeah, I liked both reviews.

The GTX970 are amazing cards for the money, but I still stand by my opinion that it is a side grade from the 780 at this time. Of course I have a great 780, so others opinions will vary.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> GTX 780ti prices are plummeting, so much so that OCUK only stock two variants of the 780ti now, for as low as £350.
> 
> Id be so ticked off if I bought a 780ti for £450+ which is what they were only a few weeks ago.


GTX 780 and 780 Ti are "EOL" (end of life) status by NVidia and are being liquidated with no new ones being made at this point in time with the GTX 970 and 980 in the channel. If I'd bought one recently at a high price I'd be looking at my return options







, personally.


----------



## $ilent

Quick 3dmark11 gtx 970 sli run at 1510/stock memory:


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quick 3dmark11 gtx 970 sli run at 1510/stock memory:
> (snip)


Actually curious to see how they scale with memory vs. core vs. both... that's something I will test today when my pair arrives.









P.S. Only better than 99% of other results? Better just return em, they clearly are garbage!







/sarcasm


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I liked both reviews.
> 
> The GTX970 are amazing cards for the money, but I still stand by my opinion that it is a side grade from the 780 at this time. Of course I have a great 780, so others opinions will vary.


Yeah I can agree with that, its more or less a side grade atm at least until the drivers mature a little for maxwell and they can get unlocked bios's to really push the overclocking.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> This is why I won't water cool any pc parts anymore. Too many horror stories and close calls to justify that extra MHz/temps with the investments made into our hardware.
> 
> I'm very happy everything is working for you! Thank God!


24 hour leak test with a jumped psu everytime you switch something on your loop prevents most issues.


----------



## $ilent

1541/stock memory SLi..not sure how much higher I can take it!!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yeah I can agree with that, its more or less a side grade atm at least until the drivers mature a little for maxwell and they can get unlocked bios's to really push the overclocking.


Yeah, drivers and better models. A MSI Hawk 970 might be enough to convince me to side grade.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, drivers and better models. A MSI Hawk 970 might be enough to convince me to side grade.


Criminal does. 1610mhz core and 8200mhz memory gtx 970 not sway you?!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yeah I can agree with that, its more or less a side grade atm at least until the drivers mature a little for maxwell and they can get unlocked bios's to really push the overclocking.


Unlocked bios...







. We all know what that did for Kepler







.... can't wait for the new nvflash for Maxwell, since skyn3t has BIOS files he is ready to test once it's in the wild







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Unlocked bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We all know what that did for Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... can't wait for the new nvflash for Maxwell, since skyn3t has BIOS files he is ready to test once it's in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah im excited to see the results myself, should see some even crazier clocks then.


----------



## $ilent

16,000 point mark broken in 3dmark at SLI'd 1571mhz core:


----------



## Chargeit

Dang.

I can't make up my mind.

I game at 1080p when single, or 5760x1080 when doing triple. I'm coming from 780's. I already sold one, so no going back there.

Do you think I should do the two 970's and save some loot, or, drop the extra money on dual 980's for 5760x1080p.

I do like the idea of my gpu being as powerful as possible, since there are enough games where sli is useless that having a stronger GPU should be worth it...

It looked like from those reviews that the 970 does a little better all around then the 780s, though not so much that it seems like a worthy upgrade. The 980's on the other hand should prove a very nice bump in both Sli, and single card at any res...

I don't know what to do. I'd love to save money, but what good is saving money if 3 months down the line I'm unhappy and buying new cards.


----------



## PureBlackFire

didin't see this one in the OP: http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl/performance

edit: didn't see GT posted this a few posts up either


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Dang.
> 
> I can't make up my mind.
> 
> I game at 1080p when single, or 5760x1080 when doing triple. I'm coming from 780's. I already sold one, so no going back there.
> 
> Do you think I should do the two 970's and save some loot, or, drop the extra money on dual 980's for 5760x1080p.
> 
> I do like the idea of my gpu being as powerful as possible, since there are enough games where sli is useless that having a stronger GPU should be worth it...
> 
> It looked like from those reviews that the 970 does a little better all around then the 780s, though not so much that it seems like a worthy upgrade. The 980's on the other hand should prove a very nice bump in both Sli, and single card at any res...
> 
> I don't know what to do. I'd love to save money, but what good is saving money if 3 months down the line I'm unhappy and buying new cards.


Is grab two 970s and oc the life out of them.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Criminal does. 1610mhz core and 8200mhz memory gtx 970 not sway you?!


It is impressive, but I can get 1430 out of my 780 because of extra voltage control I have. I am hoping the 970 Hawk allows for a little extra voltage over other 970s.


----------



## staryoshi

I only use all-in-one water cooling. The temp differential between an AiO and a full loop is not meaningful for all but extreme overclocking. That and I change components enough to where it would be annoying to manage a custom WC setup.

Going GTX 780 to GTX 970 is mostly a side-grade in terms of raw performance. I'm making the move because I love efficient cards (and I can go back to air cooling my GPU)

In terms of GTX 780 clocks, I usually run my FTW at +50/+500 which equates to 1030/1752 base clocks and a boost of 1163mhz.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is impressive, but I can get 1430 out of my 780 because of extra voltage control I have. I am hoping the 970 Hawk allows for a little extra voltage over other 970s.


Is there any indication the MSI gaming 970 wont have unlocked voltage?

Im not familiar with the requirements in relation to the components used? If that makes a difference im only guessing here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I only use all-in-one water cooling. The temp differential between an AiO and a full loop is not meaningful for all but extreme overclocking. That and I change components enough to where it would be annoying to manage a custom WC setup.
> 
> Going GTX 780 to GTX 970 is mostly a side-grade in terms of raw performance. I'm making the move because I love efficient cards (and I can go back to air cooling my GPU)
> 
> In terms of GTX 780 clocks, I usually run my FTW at +50/+500 which equates to 1030/1752 base clocks and a boost of 1163mhz.


Im hoping for unlocked voltage control through modded bios and a full WC block for my 970s...then going for 1800mhz core or bust! I think temperature is affecting at least one of my 970s and making it less stable over 1600core.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is grab two 970s and oc the life out of them.


Agreed here... *ChargedIt*, If you're concerned about price and any future upgrades at all, the GTX 980 is around 15-18% higher performance over the GTX 970 at equal clocks, and they so far seem to clock to about the same speeds consistently MHz-wise. Meanwhile a GTX 980 costs about 66.7% more cash than the GTX 970 does. If you need the absolute best available, it makes sense for some, but even as a 4K user I didn't see the gains as worth the extra outlay. Either one's going to run games pretty similarly in SLI.

As you can see from that oc-to-oc-to-oc review, the GTX 970 stacks up very favorably when oc'd vs. the 780 and 780 Ti, though the 980 is clearly going to be a cut above if cost-is-no-object performance-is-all is your goal. For most people however that isn't the need or the end goal in practical terms







.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Unlocked bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We all know what that did for Kepler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... can't wait for the new nvflash for Maxwell, since skyn3t has BIOS files he is ready to test once it's in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Unlocked bios that would have an effect similar to what these do for Kepler, is a big "IF", in my mind, at this point. I don't believe this joke (figuratively speaking) was lost on Nvidia, when it set out to design Maxwell, both from a hardware (locked buck controller) and software perspective. If I were Nvidia, I would be saying "what in the world are people complaining about, as we gave them exactly what they wanted - very high boosting cards which essentially equate to or are better an unlocked bios" .







. Let's put it this way, I would be very pleasantly surprised, if we are able to achieve with Maxwell what we could with Kepler in terms of unlocked bios.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there any indication the MSI gaming 970 wont have unlocked voltage?
> 
> Im not familiar with the requirements in relation to the components used? If that makes a difference im only guessing here.
> 
> Im hoping for unlocked voltage control through modded bios and a full WC block for my 970s...then going for 1800mhz core or bust! I think temperature is affecting at least one of my 970s and making it less stable over 1600core.


The BIOS is generally going to be the main determiner here, though in some cases the volt controller will just say "no" even with one. As far as the case of the GTX 970 and 980 goes, if it's like Maxwell 1.0 (750 Ti), then it will go up when it's told to unless there's a resistor that blocks it physically.

The honest truth is no one can really answer for any particular brand whether it will or won't right now be a go for raising voltage, though power targets should be unlockable on all. Early indications and my own speculation is that a modded BIOS will be able to push 970/980 voltages higher than the stock BIOS allows for in addition to, of course, the power target, but we won't know until the Maxwell 2.0-compatible nVflash is out and about.

Skyn3t has some feelers out for it he's said via email, and I've been keeping a close eye on various Chinese sites and forums... hopefully it'll turn up soon, because even just unlocked power target would be a treat for these things.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I only use all-in-one water cooling. The temp differential between an AiO and a full loop is not meaningful for all but extreme overclocking. That and I change components enough to where it would be annoying to manage a custom WC setup.
> 
> Going GTX 780 to GTX 970 is mostly a side-grade in terms of raw performance. I'm making the move because I love efficient cards (and I can go back to air cooling my GPU)
> 
> In terms of GTX 780 clocks, I usually run my FTW at +50/+500 which equates to 1030/1752 base clocks and a boost of 1163mhz.


I have a custom only gpu loop right now with a universal block, so it is pretty easy to switch cards in and out of the loop. Just unbolt the block and bolt it onto the new card. I love the quietness I have now, so I would water cool the 970 even if I got one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there any indication the MSI gaming 970 wont have unlocked voltage?
> 
> Im not familiar with the requirements in relation to the components used? If that makes a difference im only guessing here.
> 
> Im hoping for unlocked voltage control through modded bios and a full WC block for my 970s...then going for 1800mhz core or bust! I think temperature is affecting at least one of my 970s and making it less stable over 1600core.


The gaming could get voltage control I guess, but I would lean towards the Hawk having the best chance. If we get a Hawk that is. I keep talking like it is already in existence.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is grab two 970s and oc the life out of them.


It's very tempting.

One thing I really like about the 970's vs 780's or 980's is the lower power usage. My PSU is a "Seasonic X-850". It's a great PSU, but, I bought it about 2 months ago before I even considered sli. It is enough to run 970's or 980's sure, but, I don't want to put any unnecessary load on it. Lower wattage usage is a huge bonus there.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Unlocked bios that would have an effect similar to what these do for Kepler, is a big "IF" in mind, at this point. I don't believe this joke (figuratively speaking) was lost on Nvidia, when it set out to design Maxwell, both from a hardware (locked buck controller) and software perspective. If I were Nvidia, I would be saying "what in the world are people complaining about, as we gave them exactly what they wanted - very high boosting cards which essentially equate to or are better an unlocked bios" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let's put it this way, I would be very pleasantly surprised, if we are able to achieve with Maxwell that we currently can with Kepler in terms of unlocked bios.


Voltage is a definite "who-knows" right now with the only indication in favor of it being that Maxwell 1.0 cards would take higher voltages in BIOS (the software readout would remain the same but a DMM (digital multi-meter) confirmed that it was indeed raising the vGPU, and you could OC higher as a result)... power target should be golden by all indications.


----------



## $ilent

Max score I think im gonna see without any modification to the bios or going under water. This is at 1582mhz core SLI, stock memory for now.

Ive run it with a kill-a-watt and max I saw in the test was 572 watts for the whole PC, so if my guess is correct this equates to around 225 watts per gtx 970, but that is with +87mv and max power target.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Max score I think im gonna see without any modification to the bios or going under water. This is at 1582mhz core SLI, stock memory for now.
> 
> Ive run it with a kill-a-watt and max I saw in the test was 572 watts for the whole PC, so if my guess is correct this equates to around 225 watts per gtx 970, but that is with +87mv and max power target.


OC the mem and you'll get that score higher







. That's a very nice clock for SLI though, no question... I'd love to see how that clock's score changes if you added some ot the mem.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Well said.... additionally I owned a 780 anyway that I used full-time, not a Ti (I owned one for a week before returning it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I don't know what that guy is ranting about honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *A 290X would be absurd as they are pricier, pump out tons of heat, perform worse, guzzle power, are hard to keep cool in crossfire (I use SLI and a 4k monitor), and don't have niceties like PhysX/shadowplay/(soon)MFAA. The GTX 780 non-Ti I had topped out at 1228 for gaming overclockability, while a GTX 970 @ 1450mhz+ (which isn't even high for a GTX 970) is faster while running cooler and costing less. I sold my GTX 780 for $400, paid $250 more, and will end up with over double the performance at lower noise levels + will gain MFAA.*
> 
> The bottom line is the GTX 970 and 980 are great cards on the whole no matter how you slice it. Moving from a 780 Ti oc'd would be highly debatable unless you could return it for a refund or similar, but otherwise especially if buying a new card or cards anyway (in my case I would have either gone 780 SLI which would have been hard to keep cool on air, or just gone to a 780 Ti which would be ridiculous to do considering the 970/980 launches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> If money is no object and all you use cards for is benching before putting them onto your shelf, maybe you wouldn't gain much going from a 780 to a 970, or 780 Ti to a 980, but for the rest of us mere mortals who don't have a daddy named Bill Gates, spending $650-660 for performance that would have cost $1000-1500 (depending on whether you're comparing to 780 huge-max OC or 780 Ti average/decent OC 500 vs 750/card x2) just a few months ago is a heck of a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , while providing a lot of extras like +1gb vram/lesser heat/power/MFAA (which will improve performance by 25% at the same equivalent MSAA quality levels, meaning more performance ultimately!)/etc. Nvidia has not marketed nor said that the GTX 970/980 are direct upgrades to a GTX 780 Ti ever, even though they are better cards than it and the 780 vanilla.
> 
> But yeah, I actually went back and looked at the guy's post history and he seems to have been rather upset to have seen the new Maxwell 2.0 launch for whatever reason and has been raving in various threads ever since. Some people don't have much to do, I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pretty much this. Having two aftermarket 290x's currently, they run ridiculously hot even in a super well ventilated case like I currently have. I was playing Tomb Raider the other day and they were running 85-87C a piece at 85-90% fan speed. That's both intolerable noise and heat. I could drop the fan speed to 70-75%, but the cards would start running 90c which turns my room into a sauna (I live in FL where it's still in the 80s outside and it's almost October). It's pretty much why I haven't played anything other than Dota since I moved back here.

Looking forward to my MSI Gamings and hope they will run cool/quiet in a Node 804!

Edit: I wanted to clarify, my 290xs run that hot without any added voltage. When OCing to +75MHz they run about 88-90c at 90%+ fan speed.


----------



## Chargeit

I'm going to go with the 970's. That large price gap is hard to overlook, and the lower power usage should be a major bonus for my X-850.

Now, the question is, should I go with the Asus Strix for the nice looking backplate, or the MSI gaming for the extra power connectors? I'm not a extreme OC'er, but it is kind of a buzz kill seeing one with a 8 pin, and one with a 8+6 pin... It's always nice to know that you can give it the extra juice if you want.

I'm leaning heavily towards the Asus purely for aesthetics. I don't want to look at a bare PCB, and my case side proudly displays its interior. Vanity is a consideration. I plan on adding custom power extensions later, need my GPU looking the part.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Pretty much this. Having two aftermarket 290x's currently, they run ridiculously hot even in a super well ventilated case like I currently have. I was playing Tomb Raider the other day and they were running 85-87C a piece at 85-90% fan speed. That's both intolerable noise and heat. I could drop the fan speed to 70-75%, but the cards would start running 90c which turns my room into a sauna (I live in FL where it's still in the 80s outside and it's almost October). It's pretty much why I haven't played anything other than Dota since I moved back here.
> 
> Looking forward to my MSI Gamings and hope they will run cool/quiet in a Node 804!


Those cards would have to go asap. No freakin way I could handle the noise.


----------



## jjsoviet

Hmm, forgot about power. Will my Corsair AX650 be able to handle 970s in SLI?


----------



## Simmons572

I am half tempted to attempt to sell my 780 now and try to pick up a 980. I think I missed the opportunity to sell, but I think I can at least get a couple hundred off of it... maybe.... ((Asus DCII 780))

Besides, after looking at that IO on that 980, that reference cooler is starting to grow on me.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Those cards would have to go asap. No freakin way I could handle the noise.


Yep. For single card a Tri-X 290x actually runs really well (about 75-80c at a tolerable but definitely not quiet 50-60% fan speed) and I can enjoy the benefits of OCing to 1175/1500, but once you add in that second aftermarket 290x things get crazy. Normally you could just recommend the blower style coolers in this situation, but because AMD dropped the ball so hard on them you're stuck running aftermarket or custom watercooling.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hmm, forgot about power. Will my Corsair AX650 be able to handle 970s in SLI?


Unquestionable yes.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Unquestionable yes.


Woop!

I just need to get a sticker so the gold color will be replaced by red


----------



## $ilent

Best score so far, 1582/7400 in SLI:


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Best score so far, 1582/7400 in SLI:


Which software are you using to overclock ur cards?


----------



## $ilent

msi afterburner latest version and using new 344.16 nvidia drivers.


----------



## Clockster

Well I still don't have my cards







apparently MSI isn't sending reference cards to SA, so I am stuck with getting 2 GTX970 Gaming instead of 3 Reference cards...Not sure what to do now


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> msi afterburner latest version and using new 344.16 nvidia drivers.


Are there any quick tips for overclocking the 970/980? My only other experience overclocking GPUs was with my old 580, which was unbelievably simple. Add voltage, add MHz. Profit.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Are there any quick tips for overclocking the 970/980? My only other experience overclocking GPUs was with my old 580, which was unbelievably simple. Add voltage, add MHz. Profit.


Add power threshold, add MHz. Profit.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Are there any quick tips for overclocking the 970/980? My only other experience overclocking GPUs was with my old 580, which was unbelievably simple. Add voltage, add MHz. Profit.


That's about the same for these cards, currently: max the power slider, add MHz, see if it's stable through a bench. If so, add more MHz, once it crashes or gray/green/etc. screens, add volts,







. Once you reach the end of the line, game on it some and nail it down







. You may need to lower the core or mem a bit to push the other further if you really want to get the last bit of juice out of it but it's overall fairly easy







.


----------



## krel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> msi afterburner latest version and using new 344.16 nvidia drivers.


You have the volts at 87 and power at 125? I think I need to try afterburner instead of precision.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Add power threshold, add MHz. Profit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's about the same for these cards, currently: max the power slider, add MHz, see if it's stable through a bench. If so, add more MHz, once it crashes or gray/green/etc. screens, add volts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once you reach the end of the line, game on it some and nail it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You may need to lower the core or mem a bit to push the other further if you really want to get the last bit of juice out of it but it's overall fairly easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, guys. Just to be clear, though, you guys are talking about the power limit slider, right?

I'll start fiddling around when I get home. Then I'll get to overclocking.

HEY-O.


----------



## thunder12

Just ordered my MSI GTX 970 Gaming. So excited to begin gaming again!

Not gonna lie though, the gold and red combo in my computer might look a bit odd.


----------



## $ilent

This is what my MSI Afterburner looks like for my 1580mhz core overclock and memory at 7400mhz.

I think [email protected] is faster and easier than benchmarking to test stability, but for benching increase core clock until you get artifacts or your score goes down as apposed to up after each test. I generally went up in 25mhz increments.


----------



## Hl86

If voltage has no effect on overclock, what does that mean, im stuck at +110 core on 2x 980 evga sc. Could it be a heat issue or a power limit issue?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Thanks, guys. Just to be clear, though, you guys are talking about the power limit slider, right?
> 
> I'll start fiddling around when I get home. Then I'll get to overclocking.
> 
> HEY-O.


Yep, we're talking about the "Power Limit" slider that goes to 110-125% depending on card.









EDIT: This one, in red, can be maxed immediately:



and then work on the rest of your overclock from there. As an example, that screenshot is of 7730mhz memory and around 1455mhz on the eVGA SC ACX card as an example. (+365 memory means it as DDR speed, so it is doubled again for the actual effect on the GDDR5 speeds. 7000mhz GDDR5 base + (365 x2 = 730) comes to a speed of 7730 as a result.)


----------



## HighTemplar

Pretty sure I have coil whine on my Zotac 980 but idk about sending it back yet because it hits nearly 1600mhz core and 8450mhz memory... what a predicament.

I think I'm going to try some other PSUs, and perhaps see if I can break it in with some long benchmarking runs.

I'm also running an open case atm so I can hear it at idle easily and its not fun.

I'm not 100% certain its the GPU yet though because I've heard it before on my other cards here. I have about 12 GPUs laying around here, so swapping wont be an issue.

It may be my old P8P67 WS Revo motherboard or my PSU.

Will test and update.

If I can't put up with the noise I'll be putting my 780 Ti Classifieds back in and calling it a day, but it would be a shame.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder12*
> 
> Just ordered my MSI GTX 970 Gaming. So excited to begin gaming again!
> 
> Not gonna lie though, the gold and red combo in my computer might look a bit odd.


Well if it ends up bothering you, you can always paint over the red and black.

Light coats with something geared towards automotive/heat conductivity.

Not sure of MSI's stance on warranty though...that's the only thing holding me back to be honest.


----------



## Descadent

got an email from amazon that my 2nd 980 sc that was on back order would be delivered friday....not sure it's something i want anymore.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> got an email from amazon that my 2nd 980 sc that was on back order would be delivered friday....not sure it's something i want anymore.


How come?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> If voltage has no effect on overclock, what does that mean, im stuck at +110 core on 2x 980 evga sc. Could it be a heat issue or a power limit issue?


I say return them and wait until October for the better non reference models to come out, they will no doubt be better, unless you can live with what you have. Or risk getting more card replacement and the added wait time.


----------



## thunder12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Well if it ends up bothering you, you can always paint over the red and black.
> 
> Light coats with something geared towards automotive/heat conductivity.
> 
> Not sure of MSI's stance on warranty though...that's the only thing holding me back to be honest.


I'm a designer by trade, so something such as that would usually bother me a fair bit so I might do as you say. I have a fractal arc thankfully and it has a tinted window, so i'll only really be able to see the glow of the MSI logo which I think will look quite retro with a new age feel. Plus I don't think you'll be able to see that ugly red cooler much with it being on it's side in a tower case.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Pretty sure I have coil whine on my Zotac 980 but idk about sending it back yet because it hits nearly 1600mhz core and 8450mhz memory... what a predicament.
> 
> I think I'm going to try some other PSUs, and perhaps see if I can break it in with some long benchmarking runs.
> 
> I'm also running an open case atm so I can hear it at idle easily and its not fun.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain its the GPU yet though because I've heard it before on my other cards here. I have about 12 GPUs laying around here, so swapping wont be an issue.
> 
> It may be my old P8P67 WS Revo motherboard or my PSU.
> 
> Will test and update.
> 
> If I can't put up with the noise I'll be putting my 780 Ti Classifieds back in and calling it a day, but it would be a shame.


Screw the fans and that thing under water.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder12*
> 
> I'm a designer by trade, so something such as that would usually bother me a fair bit so I might do as you say. I have a fractal arc thankfully and it has a tinted window, so i'll only really be able to see the glow of the MSI logo which I think will look quite retro with a new age feel. Plus I don't think you'll be able to see that ugly red cooler much with it being on it's side in a tower case.


Sounds like a beautiful set up.

I'm a fan of the led only because it's white (should look good in my white case for the new build







).

True...I've looked at the side views and you really can't, but it would be a neat little project.

Thinking of using this if you're interested.

EDIT: Anyone know if this will void the warranty from MSI?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max score I think im gonna see without any modification to the bios or going under water. This is at 1582mhz core SLI, stock memory for now.
> 
> Ive run it with a kill-a-watt and max I saw in the test was 572 watts for the whole PC, so if my guess is correct this equates to around 225 watts per gtx 970, but that is with +87mv and max power target.


Hmm....well there goes my plans for OCed 5820K and two 970s on my 750W PSU. It'll prob be fine since I can't ever imagine pushing all three parts to max at once, but that's cutting it real close.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmm....well there goes my plans for OCed 5820K and two 970s on my 750W PSU. It'll prob be fine since I can't ever imagine pushing all three parts to max at once, but that's cutting it real close.


Naw, I imagine you'd be fine. If the PSU was pulling 570 from the wall, the internals were only getting about 540. I can't imagine that even overclocked to the moon, a 5820k could pull 200 watts more than a 4790k.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> How come?


got no use for 2 when i'm having a real hard time justifying two more swifts even knowing i want two more bad to get back to having triples for sim racing


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmm....well there goes my plans for OCed 5820K and two 970s on my 750W PSU. It'll prob be fine since I can't ever imagine pushing all three parts to max at once, but that's cutting it real close.


Eh? does your 5820K use like 300 watts?


----------



## Timeofdoom

Welp, turned out my card started artifacting when I tested it further, so downclocked to 1274/1923 (boost 1504 and PWR limit still 110%).
Oh well, at least it does this OC with only 25mV added.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Hmm....well there goes my plans for OCed 5820K and two 970s on my 750W PSU. It'll prob be fine since I can't ever imagine pushing all three parts to max at once, but that's cutting it real close.


That's about 470 watts internally, just FYI... a kill-a-watt measures power draw at the wall. The rating for the power supply is what it can put out after converting it from AC to DC internally and feeding it into the system







. A 750w PSU would be overkill for a 5820K + two GTX 970 setup, well beyond what you need.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's about 470 watts internally, just FYI... a kill-a-watt measures power draw at the wall. The rating for the power supply is what it can put out after converting it from AC to DC internally and feeding it into the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A 750w PSU would be overkill for a 5820K + two GTX 970 setup, well beyond what you need.


I second this.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's about 470 watts internally, just FYI... a kill-a-watt measures power draw at the wall. The rating for the power supply is what it can put out after converting it from AC to DC internally and feeding it into the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A 750w PSU would be overkill for a 5820K + two GTX 970 setup, well beyond what you need.


Yep, you would have plenty of room to volt mod those cards.


----------



## Robilar

Is a quality 650w power supply sufficient to power a single GTX980 at stock or a moderate overclock?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is a quality 650w power supply sufficient to power a single GTX980 at stock or a moderate overclock?


650W can power two 980s.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is a quality 650w power supply sufficient to power a single GTX980 at stock or a moderate overclock?


That's plenty.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 650W can power two 980s.


Good to know thank you. I'm coming from power hog 780Ti's so its nice to see that these cards have a lower ceiling requirement.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Is a quality 650w power supply sufficient to power a single GTX980 at stock or a moderate overclock?


With room to spare. My 130W QX9650 and 980 pull about 305 from the wall (80+ plat) when doing benchmarks.


----------



## thunder12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful set up.
> 
> I'm a fan of the led only because it's white (should look good in my white case for the new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> True...I've looked at the side views and you really can't, but it would be a neat little project.
> 
> Thinking of using this if you're interested.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone know if this will void the warranty from MSI?


Cheers for the link, I may buy that paint if it looks particularly shocking hah!

I'll share how the card looks once it's in the machine if that'll help you with your purchase?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder12*
> 
> Cheers for the link, I may buy that paint if it looks particularly shocking hah!
> 
> I'll share how the card looks once it's in the machine if that'll help you with your purchase?


Any time, I'm still saving pennies up for my white build coming up so I'm in no rush.

I would love to see it, you should make a log thread so we can subscribe!









Also, those who have a MSI 970 already, it is indeed a HDMI 2.0 port right?

There was some confusion regarding HDMI 1.4/2.0 on their website.

According to Dennis Achterberg (Product Marketing Officer for MSI):
Quote:


> Official Certification by the HDMI consortium. The components are 2.0 (NVIDIA spec) just the card itself hasn't passed the certification yet. No issue.


It's not certified yet it's 2.0? Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Any time, I'm still saving pennies up for my white build coming up so I'm in no rush.
> 
> I would love to see it, you should make a log thread so we can subscribe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, those who have a MSI 970 already, it is indeed a HDMI 2.0 port right?
> 
> There was some confusion regarding HDMI 1.4/2.0 on their website.
> 
> According to Dennis Achterberg (Product Marketing Officer for MSI):
> It's not certified yet it's 2.0? Just wanted to clarify.


My MSI 970 pair just arrived! I don't have an HDMI 2.0 device to test with for you unfortunately, but if they say it is 2.0 functional it should be completely fine, all they are saying is that it will work but is still undergoing official "it works" stamping from the HDMI consortium







.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> 650W can power two 980s.


Seriously?

I thought a 750 - 800w would be a good option with overhead to overclock.

Looking at the Corsair HX 750, will it do?

A good deal from Newegg if anyone's interested.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> My MSI 970 pair just arrived! I don't have an HDMI 2.0 device to test with for you unfortunately, but if they say it is 2.0 functional it should be completely fine, all they are saying is that it will work but is still undergoing official "it works" stamping from the HDMI consortium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome! Good luck!

On a gaming note, I just ran BF4 at 1440p Ultra quality, got average fps of 105. So yeah thats obliterated gtx 780ti SLI by at least 10%, and this is at stock settings!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> My MSI 970 pair just arrived! I don't have an HDMI 2.0 device to test with for you unfortunately, but if they say it is 2.0 functional it should be completely fine, all they are saying is that it will work but is still undergoing official "it works" stamping from the HDMI consortium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, I wish I got MSI instead of evga ACX 1.0.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> My MSI 970 pair just arrived! I don't have an HDMI 2.0 device to test with for you unfortunately, but if they say it is 2.0 functional it should be completely fine, all they are saying is that it will work but is still undergoing official "it works" stamping from the HDMI consortium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












I just confirmed with MSI Geno on OCN that indeed it is HDMI 2.0 for those of us wondering! (Shout outs to him for replying to PM so quickly btw)

Bring us the benchmarks like you promised


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I thought a 750 - 800w would be a good option with overhead to overclock.
> 
> Looking at the Corsair HX 750, will it do?
> 
> A good deal from Newegg if anyone's interested.


Yes seriosuly. The HX 750 will give you plenty of room to OC two 980s + a i7 (potentially not a 5960x though, that CPU can draw up to 300 watts at 1.35-1.45 volts).


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> It's funny how if it's ASUS that does the same thing on the 290 DCUII and everyone is screaming bloody murder, we at the very least should be concerned that it's covering the whole die and not turn this into a "Nvidia can't do wrong" sort of thing.


From what I read they used the one from the 780ti on the 290 version. And in Nvidias defence, they don't make the aftermarket coolers.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> My MSI 970 pair just arrived! I don't have an HDMI 2.0 device to test with for you unfortunately, but if they say it is 2.0 functional it should be completely fine, all they are saying is that it will work but is still undergoing official "it works" stamping from the HDMI consortium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Full SLI review please









Ill have 2 MSI's in my hot little hands next week


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yes seriosuly. The HX 750 will give you plenty of room to OC two 980s + a i7 (potentially not a 5960x though, that CPU can draw up to 300 watts at 1.35-1.4 volts).


I ended up buying the HX 750 just now for my planned build.

Newegg order came to $109.99 with $20 rebate puts me at $89.99 for a solid PSU.


----------



## Abovethelaw

I got my MSI Gaming GTX 970 in the mail today. Stock clocks are weird reading 1114MHz stock and 1344MHz boost according to GPU-Z. Pushed it to 1444MHz boost with no voltage increase. How much did you guys increase the Vcore to get over 1500? I had a driver crash with +10mV and 1544MHz. I didn't have time to go beyond that.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I ended up buying the HX 750 just now for my planned build.
> 
> Newegg order came to $109.99 with $20 rebate puts me at $89.99 for a solid PSU.


Not bad. I was going to get the HX750 for my new Node 804 build, but I went with the AX760 for fully modular + slightly better quality.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> I got my MSI Gaming GTX 970 in the mail today. Stock clocks are weird reading 1114MHz stock and 1344MHz boost according to GPU-Z. Pushed it to 1444MHz boost with no voltage increase. How much did you guys increase the Vcore to get over 1500? I had a driver crash with +10mV and 1544MHz. I didn't have time to go beyond that.


My Gigabyte Gaming 970 got to 1574 boost on stock voltage.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> I got my MSI Gaming GTX 970 in the mail today. Stock clocks are weird reading 1114MHz stock and 1344MHz boost according to GPU-Z. Pushed it to 1444MHz boost with no voltage increase. How much did you guys increase the Vcore to get over 1500? I had a driver crash with +10mV and 1544MHz. I didn't have time to go beyond that.


You're almost certainly going to need more than that. Probably +75mV + 110% power slider.


----------



## IronWill1991

As someone said before, can you really refuse the newegg package once it arrived? I want to sent it back for refund when it comes here without paying for shipping again.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 1541/stock memory SLi..not sure how much higher I can take it!!!


Just ordered 2 msi 970's for 666 shipped


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> As someone said before, can you really refuse the newegg package once it arrived? I want to sent it back for refund when it comes here without paying for shipping again.


Yes you can. Simply catch the UPS/Fedex guy when he comes to your door and tell him you're refusing the shipment. Newegg however may charge you a re-stocking fee. Not completely sure as I've only done this with Amazon before. I did just return a motherboard to them (I accidentally purchased the wrong one) and they didn't charge me a re-stocking so it seems to be on a per case basis.


----------



## 1508AD

16K is a great score imo. Not even considering for less than $700.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> You're almost certainly going to need more than that. Probably +75mV + 110% power slider.


Yea I figured. I'm coming from the red side, so I wasn't sure what I could get away with.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Just ordered 2 970's for 666 shipped


You wont be disappointed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> 16K is a great score imo. Not even considering for less than $700.


I broke 16k with my last try, could probably push for 17k with some tweaking!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yes you can. Simply catch the UPS/Fedex guy when he comes to your door and tell him you're refusing the shipment. Newegg however may charge you a re-stocking fee. Not completely sure as I've only done this with Amazon before. I did just return a motherboard to them (I accidentally purchased the wrong one) and they didn't charge me a re-stocking so it seems to be on a per case basis.


Hmm, how much they usually charge for restocking? I'm figuring it out if it is worth the fee since MSI gaming cost $20 more than evga ACX.


----------



## Chargeit

I just ordered my first "MSI gaming 970". I'll order the other one Friday assuming they're still in stock.

Really wish these had backplates, but, it is what it is.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Not bad. I was going to get the HX750 for my new Node 804 build, but I went with the AX760 for fully modular + slightly better quality.


Nice choice, that thing must be dead silent too.

Any idea when the fans tend to usually spin up?

Being somewhat of an audiophile with open headphones, noise is really important to me.

All the more reason to get the 970 imo.

As for the PSU, I really can't complain for what I paid haha.

Even though I would prefer a fully modular PSU, but that's nit-picking.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Hmm, how much they usually charge for restocking? I'm figuring it out if it is worth the fee since MSI gaming cost $20 more than evga ACX.


Re-stocking is 15% I believe. I would say more than likely they won't charge it on refused deliveries though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Nice choice, that thing must be dead silent too.
> 
> Any idea when the fans tend to usually spin up?
> 
> Being somewhat of an audiophile with open headphones, noise is really important to me.
> 
> All the more reason to get the 970 imo.
> 
> As for the PSU, I really can't complain for what I paid haha.
> 
> Even though I would prefer a fully modular PSU, but that's nit-picking.


No idea. Won't be putting my build together till tomorrow as that's when I get my GPUs and Case.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That's about 470 watts internally, just FYI... a kill-a-watt measures power draw at the wall. The rating for the power supply is what it can put out after converting it from AC to DC internally and feeding it into the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A 750w PSU would be overkill for a 5820K + two GTX 970 setup, well beyond what you need.


Hmm, I didn't know those figures came after the conversion. I just see things like this:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/core-i7-5960x-5930k-and-5820k-processor-review,19.html

The wattage increasing by 200W just due to the CPU OC. Granted I'd be using 2 less cores and probably wouldn't push past 1.3V, but it still seems like it'd be cutting it awfully close once the other components are taken into account.


----------



## No Hands 55

Any new info or reviews on the best 970? And how is newegg's return policy? Shipping or restocking fees?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Re-stocking is 15% I believe. I would say more than likely they won't charge it on refused deliveries though.


They better not. That's like $50 fee. All I have to see the UPS guy comes in. They usually drop the package and run.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Any new info or reviews on the best 970? And how is newegg's return policy? Shipping or restocking fees?


Newegg's return policy is atrocious compared to Amazon's. Return shipping and restocking fees apply.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> They better not. That's like $50 fee. All I have to see the UPS guy comes in. They usually drop the package and run.


Oh yea, Newegg is going to charge that restocking fee.

I can't really say that I blame them though, they did have to pay to package and ship it out.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I wonder when Amazon and Newegg will be getting more 970's in stock.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wonder when Amazon and Newegg will be getting more 970's in stock.


I just bought a MSI gaming 970 from Newegg.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Oh yea, Newegg is going to charge that restocking fee.
> 
> I can't really say that I blame them though, they did have to pay to package and ship it out.


Next time, I'll order from Amazon. To EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 owners, despise the flaws, how's the card and how well it overclocks? I'm hoping it's not that bad as some people say.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Newegg's return policy is atrocious compared to Amazon's. Return shipping and restocking fees apply.


It's all in how you word it with newegg. First, you must speak to someone. PM me anyone for details on how to get newegg to cover everything from return shipping as well as 100% refund.

With that said, amazon is easier to deal with, but the results are the same if you don't mind actually talking to someone. That's saying something with today's "social" folks lol


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I just bought a MSI gaming 970 from Newegg.


Thanks I just canceled my Amazon preorder and ordered on Newegg, now just have to wait the few days to arrive.


----------



## Descadent

just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift

*290x Vapor-X:*

av_fps=81.295753
max_fps=104.661148
min_fps=56.325970

*780ti Classy:*

av_fps=101.338745
max_fps=122.318390
min_fps=81.681709

*980 SC ref:*

av_fps=105.562683
max_fps=127.323029
min_fps=86.485298


----------



## darealist

Anyone able to get HDMI 2.0 run @ 4k 60hz?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Next time, I'll order from Amazon. To EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 owners, despise the flaws, how's the card and how well it overclocks? I'm hoping it's not that bad as some people say.


I've gotten mine up to 1315MHz core (crashes if pushed any further) which boosts to 1503MHz. Memory is currently at 1928MHz. Memory can go higher, but I'm keeping it here for now.

With these settings my 3DMark graphics score is 12863.

Btw, if you don't want to keep your card and it hasn't been delivered yet, do a live chat with Newegg and ask if they'll charge a restocking fee if you refuse the package.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> just did a benchmark in Grid Auto sport to compared 780ti classy to 980 SC reference. Both tests done at max settings @144hz Gsync 1440p and also to compare against 290x vapor-x i had before the 780ti but the 290x test was done at 1440p 60hz before i had a rog swift
> 
> *290x Vapor-X:*
> 
> av_fps=81.295753
> max_fps=104.661148
> min_fps=56.325970
> 
> *780ti Classy:*
> 
> av_fps=101.338745
> max_fps=122.318390
> min_fps=81.681709
> 
> *980 SC ref:*
> 
> av_fps=105.562683
> max_fps=127.323029
> min_fps=86.485298


Wow, the minimums stink for the 290x The 780ti vs the 980 however are nearly identical.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks I just canceled my Amazon preorder and ordered on Newegg, now just have to wait the few days to arrive.


Lol, I'm kind of stoked about the mouse pad. I haven't had a mouse pad for my back up gaming rig since I cut it up to use as padding for my PSU.









It's the simple things.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Wow, the minimums stink for the 290x The 780ti vs the 980 however are nearly identical.


In BF4 my 970s SLI are about 15% faster than 780ti's in SLI.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You wont be disappointed!
> 
> I broke 16k with my last try, could probably push for 17k with some tweaking!


Hmmm, am I missing something here???


----------



## VSG

Those are 2 970s man, costing less than 1/3rd of those 2 Titans


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I've gotten mine up to 1315MHz core (crashes if pushed any further) which boosts to 1503MHz. Memory is currently at 1928MHz. Memory can go higher, but I'm keeping it here for now.
> 
> With these settings my 3DMark graphics score is 12863.
> 
> Btw, if you don't want to keep your card and it hasn't been delivered yet, do a live chat with Newegg and ask if they'll charge a restocking fee if you refuse the package.


That's not bad. How's the temp and fan noise?

I'm expecting a package tomorrow. I'll see about chatting with Newegg.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah but he's claiming they are 15% faster than 780Ti's??? I mean, my GPU score is over 5k points higher...


----------



## VSG

Possibly got those numbers from old review benchmarks of the 780 Ti cards at stock boost clocks?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, am I missing something here???


Those Titans where worth it man. Just look for GPU score. I think his is a bit low for SLI when he gets 13.5K with single GPU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best part is that score is nearly a year old! 25k+ GPU scores in FS were old hat to us GK110'ers back in middle 2013!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's not bad. How's the temp and fan noise?
> 
> I'm expecting a package tomorrow. I'll see about chatting with Newegg.


Temps are pretty good. It runs about 28C at idle and mid 50's under load at stock with the stock fan curve. When overclocked it runs about 60C - 65C with the stock fan curve, or a little cooler if you set the speed to 70%.

Noise is a little higher than I would like. It runs at about 1350 RPM (minimum fan speed) at idle, which is louder than my case fans. Under load it isn't overly loud, but it sure isn't quiet. My old 770 SC ran quieter.

The real problem is the coil whine. While not horrible, it's easy to notice and it's very annoying.

I've ordered an MSI 970 which is supposed to arrive tomorrow. With all of the problems the EVGA 970's have, I don't think they're worth the money.

If you want to chat with Newegg, just go here. Live chat shouldn't take long and it will hopefully answer your questions.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Best part is that score is nearly a year old! 25k+ GPU scores in FS were old hat to us GK110'ers back in middle 2013!


I think most people are getting overly hyped by seeing 1.5GHz OC but Stock clocks are 1.3GHz. The % OC and % scaling is lower then Titan or 780/Ti. After all cards are OCed to the MAX the Titan and 780 Ti will hang with 980 and be within 5% of each other depending on OC. 970 will hang out with 290X,290,780.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> They better not. That's like $50 fee. All I have to see the UPS guy comes in. They usually drop the package and run.


Little known UPS secret: You can refuse a package after delivery so long as it is sealed/unopened by bringing it back to a UPS store or leaving a note with it stating you are refusing delivery and giving it to the UPS guy when he comes around again within 5 days of delivery.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Little known UPS secret: You can refuse a package after delivery so long as it is sealed/unopened by bringing it back to a UPS store or leaving a note with it stating you are refusing delivery and giving it to the UPS guy when he comes around again within 5 days of delivery.


Does this work for every store?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Does this work for every store?


It should, the tracking will show it identically as "refused", although if it was delivered it will show that as a prior event. I have refused packages from newegg before this way without issue when they got delivered with no chance to directly catch the UPS guy.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think most people are getting overly hyped by seeing 1.5GHz OC but Stock clocks are 1.3GHz. The % OC and % scaling is lower then Titan or 780/Ti. After all cards are OCed to the MAX the Titan and 780 Ti will hang with 980 and be within 5% of each other depending on OC. 970 will hang out with 290X,290,780.


While that is true that GK110 has provided similar performance as of the 780 Ti and Titan days, the big picture is the enormous cost reduction and lower heat output particularly for air-cooled SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;1041117131*
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


All of the cards are rather close to eachother performance-wise and oc'd well (bar the 980 which is left at reference clocks, oc'd you will see another 15%+ out of that puppy which will outpace prior cards at that point quite nicely), as you can see in the quote (review states boost clocks in that article and the base ones match the other reviews by the same site as quoted in the charts in each card's individual review article). As a 780 vanilla owner who couldn't get his card beyond ~1228 for gaming stable, even one 970 OC at these speeds would have been quite an upgrade. I think the graphs speak for themselves as to the performance... what else there is to note of course is the exceptionally low pricing ($330 each for a 970), exceptionally low heat output (even in SLI air-cooled on the stock hsf's they come with), whisper quiet noise levels, and power draw allowing them to run on most people's self-built PC's.

Yes, titan owners had similar performance a very long time ago for $1k a card, and I as a 780 owner had maybe 10% less for one card, but that card cost $650 around 14-16 months ago and ran hot and loud doing so. SLI would have been out of the question without water for a realistic gaming machine. Today, pretty much anyone can pay $660 for a pair of 970's (or $1100 for a pair of 980's) and blow the prior card setups out of the water, while not resulting in any particular extra amount of heat or noise, albeit you can argue of course that SLI does have its issues (and it does). *The big deal here is the accessibility factor for most people... which when you bear in mind most people's entire PC's cost $500-750, getting this level of performance inside of that total budget range is ridiculous when not very long ago it cost as much as those guys' entire PC's







and hot/loud in doing so on air.*

Similar to how the 290X is slammed as unusable in crossfire for noise/heat/power draw on air and fairly disliked for even single card setups due to the heat/noise, and the GK110 delivered a knockout to those cards... this is just a furthering of the same concept.

Big maxwell 2.0 will come in another several months, and that is the card people seeking a true, outright performance upgrade at any cost will want to keep their eyes out for.







In retrospect, people paying the money for the original Titan indeed got their money's worth by anyone's argument (and as I'm sure you remember, I was fairly ambivalent as to its value vs. a 780 at the time). But at this point their time really is past for new buyers, or anyone upgrading from a (in my opinion) 780 non-Ti or below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, am I missing something here???
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2186143/width/1000/height/2000[/IMG]


This is what you're missing, actually: those Titans are on custom water with a huge custom skyn3t overvolt bios and cost $1k + the blocks. They're amazing cards, to this day... but given the Maxwell 2.0 cards are barely in people's hands with no bios, let alone water, just yet... I'd hold the celebration







. *I think what you're missing is that these cards are well under 1/2 to 1/3 of the price while performing about the same (negligibly different in games), consistently OC to the speeds needed to make this performance grade, and do it on out-of-the-box air cooling with low noise and heat instead of custom water loops.*

Enjoy the Titans, they rock all the way to the present day. No new card will ever take away from that, even Big Maxwell 2.0 or Pascal







, but time marches on







. Instead of a hundredth of a percent of gamers having access to that performance level, most people now will.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah but he's claiming they are 15% faster than 780Ti's??? I mean, my GPU score is over 5k points higher...


My single gpu score is like 13.7k, so should sli be 26k? I dont bench much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think most people are getting overly hyped by seeing 1.5GHz OC but Stock clocks are 1.3GHz. The % OC and % scaling is lower then Titan or 780/Ti. After all cards are OCed to the MAX the Titan and 780 Ti will hang with 980 and be within 5% of each other depending on OC. 970 will hang out with 290X,290,780.


Its worth getting hyped though surely? These things are cheap as chips!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My single gpu score is like 13.7k, so should sli be 26k? I dont bench much.
> 
> Its worth getting hyped though surely? These things are cheap as chips!


I think a lot of people don't seem to get the concept that raw framerate is only one aspect of a video card's overall performance package







.

Other major features the vast majority of buyers care about:

-Price
-Bang for the buck (this ties into performance, of course)
-Heat output
-Power draw
-SLI capability on air cooling (because let's face it, virtually no one outside of small groups on enthusiast boards like these does custom water)
-Average air overclockability
-Noise levels
-Driver features (MFAA and in the case of amd vs nvidia, physx/DSR/shadowplay/etc.)
-(and finally) Raw performance is in there too.







But there's only so much someone needs to max or 99% max games, anyway, even on a 4k monitor like I use







.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Look what just arrived


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> Look what just arrived


Fire er up!


----------



## jleslie246

What monitor is that? I really want to peel the plastic off the border


----------



## provost

I don't think Eric's point is about accessibility at all, but I believe that he was responding to the performance claims versus the 780Ti, and other GK110, etc.
It's convenient to pivot the argument to p/p, efficiency, and not completely unjustifiable, but his was point was strictly based on performance. For people who already have 780Tis, etc, the lower price of the new cards is irrelevant, as they already have sunk cost, and they will see no benefit by eating a loss in selling their cards to buy the 980, irrespective of the p/p of the new cards, it's efficiency or peripheral new features. This is just my opinion, as I would never make this trade....lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My single gpu score is like 13.7k, so should sli be 26k? I dont bench much.
> 
> Its worth getting hyped though surely? These things are cheap as chips!


For $330 they are amazing.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> What monitor is that? I really want to peel the plastic off the border


Samsung LN40D550K1F

I know that because it's right on the plastic ;-)


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, now I have to start saving up for a 970. I got my new Maximus VII hero and 4670k today so I'm all set for a GPU upgrade.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Let's put it this way, I would be very pleasantly surprised, if we are able to achieve with Maxwell what we could with Kepler in terms of unlocked bios.


And I would be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## GoldenTiger

I'd be rather surprised myself if proper unlocked BIOS'es don't result in big gains just like they have for, well, every other card I can think of ever that has had them made







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I'd be rather surprised myself if proper unlocked BIOS'es don't result in big gains just like they have for, well, every other card I can think of ever that has had them made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL Exactly.


----------



## saruin

Not sure if anyone has posted as I'm not going through this entire thread, but you can get $30 off $300 ordering through NeweggBusiness with code B2BC30V7 (new accounts only I think and one time use). The code might work for any cards available actually. Just picked up the MSI Gaming for $320 + shipping. http://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-14-127-832

The other I haven't checked but if you spent more than $550 (980 territory) you get $50 off with B2BMLR55.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, now I have to start saving up for a 970. I got my new Maximus VII hero and 4670k today so I'm all set for a GPU upgrade.


Just picked up my Asus STRIX GTX 970 tonight... Dunno when it'll be in stock on amazon but I hope it'll be soon... WOT Would probably increase in 1fps maybe..lol

Can't believe I haven't got a new card since college...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just picked up my Asus STRIX GTX 970 tonight... Dunno when it'll be in stock on amazon but I hope it'll be soon... WOT Would probably increase in 1fps maybe..lol
> 
> Can't believe I haven't got a new card since college...


WoT only increase in frames when Serb says so comrade.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, now I have to start saving up for a 970. I got my new Maximus VII hero and 4670k today so I'm all set for a GPU upgrade.


Nice man.

I finally decided on just going with 970's. That $200 ($400 for sli) difference and lower wattage/heat is hard to overlook.

I ordered my first one earlier, will pick up my second after I get my $88 "Iron egg guarantee" refund in from that 780.









I really hope this ends up better then the sli 780's. Man, those things put out so much damned heat that I couldn't take it. I have my suspicion that the backplates didn't help the matter much, no matter how cool they looked.


----------



## mcg75

Cleaned.

Please stick to the topic and stop with the personal comments.


----------



## KenjiS

Newegg has the MSI 970 in stock BTW

Just ordered mine









Looking foreward to OCing this puppy


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Newegg has the MSI 970 in stock BTW
> 
> Just ordered mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking foreward to OCing this puppy


Nice... this is what awaits once you open your shipping box







:


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Cleaned.
> 
> Please stick to the topic and stop with the personal comments.


Thanks mcg75.

It's expected with such a large thread count (and at what speed!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Newegg has the MSI 970 in stock BTW
> 
> Just ordered mine


Congrats! Also Newegg needs to update their spec sheet for the MSI 970.

Apparently the warranty is 3 years for both labor and parts (instead of the 2 years for labor).

MSI Geno told me when I asked about it via PM.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thanks mcg75.
> 
> It's expected with such a large thread count (and at what speed!)
> Congrats! Also Newegg needs to update their spec sheet for the MSI 970.
> 
> Apparently the warranty is 3 years for both labor and parts (instead of the 2 years for labor).
> 
> MSI Geno told me when I asked about it via PM.


Nice, that sounded kind of odd to me that it would be different







. Good to know.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice... this is what awaits once you open your shipping box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Nice!

I am very much looking foreward to this card..


----------



## thadius856

Strongly considering 970 SLI at this point.

CA residents, help me out. Other than TigerDirect, where can I avoid sales tax that is likely to carry the MSI 970 Gaming in the coming weeks?

Just learned that NCIX charges CA sales tax... I had thought they were in NJ for some reason. Ugh. -.-


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm trying to decide if I want to go with the Asus Strix or the MSI gaming, I won't be overclocking them much either way but I do like a nice quiet cooler.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Strongly considering 970 SLI at this point.
> 
> CA residents, help me out. Other than TigerDirect, where can I avoid sales tax that is likely to carry the MSI 970 Gaming in the coming weeks?
> 
> Just learned that NCIX charges CA sales tax... I had thought they were in NJ for some reason. Ugh. -.-


You can always try B & H they don't charge California tax, however you'll have to wait until they start carrying it









*LINK* http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=nvidia+gtx&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Newegg's return policy is atrocious compared to Amazon's. Return shipping and restocking fees apply.


Dang. I got $150 gift cards to newegg :/ I really wanted a ref 970 but since they don't exist I'm looking at the giga 970. Just worried about potential noise and quality, and looks really nice but it's the most expensive. So I was kinda hoping if it went horribly wrong I could return it easily...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah but he's claiming they are 15% faster than 780Ti's??? I mean, my GPU score is over 5k points higher...


Do you remember the clocks for that run by chance?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Dang. I got $150 gift cards to newegg :/ I really wanted a ref 970 but since they don't exist I'm looking at the giga 970. Just worried about potential noise and quality, and looks really nice but it's the most expensive. So I was kinda hoping if it went horribly wrong I could return it easily...


If the card is defective, they usually don't charge a restocking fee, but you will most likely still have to pay return shipping. You can see their restocking fee policy here. Just scroll down and click on "Are returns subject to a restocking fees?".


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> If the card is defective, they usually don't charge a restocking fee, but you will most likely still have to pay return shipping. You can see their restocking fee policy here. Just scroll down and click on "Are returns subject to a restocking fees?".


This, if the card is defective, no restock fee

They gave me no issue years ago when I hard to return the 5850 I ordered that didnt agree with my system...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Dang. I got $150 gift cards to newegg :/ I really wanted a ref 970 but since they don't exist I'm looking at the giga 970. Just worried about potential noise and quality, and looks really nice but it's the most expensive. So I was kinda hoping if it went horribly wrong I could return it easily...


Dude why would you want reference over this the Gigabyte or the Msi gaming? both cards have better cooling and beefier power phases for better overclocking potential.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> If the card is defective, they usually don't charge a restocking fee, but you will most likely still have to pay return shipping. You can see their restocking fee policy here. Just scroll down and click on "Are returns subject to a restocking fees?".


Nope if its defective you simply open a chat log and tell them about it, they will send you a pre paid shipping label through your email that you print out and also waive the restocking fee.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude why would you want reference over this the Gigabyte or the Msi gaming? both cards have better cooling and beefier power phases for better overclocking potential.


Well usually only reference cards get waterblock support, but I'm hoping this isn't the case for the msi gaming card. That's my guess why he wants a ref card.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude why would you want reference over this the Gigabyte or the Msi gaming? both cards have better cooling and beefier power phases for better overclocking potential.


i like the looks better, waterblocks / i can throw an aio cooler on it and keep the shroud and fan to cool vrm and vram, and might be moving to mitx if i can sell my current setup. but for now im doing the giga 970 cause its the nicest looking, best clocking, and seems like itll have the best cooling. but its the most expensive :/ if i dont move to mitx ill probably grab a second 970 later on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Nope if its defective you simply open a chat log and tell them about it, they will send you a pre paid shipping label through your email that you print out and also waive the restocking fee.


thats good to know! is that only for rma exchanges or rma returns aswell?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> i like the looks better, waterblocks / i can throw an aio cooler on it and keep the shroud and fan to cool vrm and vram, and might be moving to mitx if i can sell my current setup. but for now im doing the giga 970 cause its the nicest looking, best clocking, and seems like itll have the best cooling. but its the most expensive :/ if i dont move to mitx ill probably grab a second 970 later on
> thats good to know! is that only for rma exchanges or rma returns aswell?


Returns as well.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Nope if its defective you simply open a chat log and tell them about it, they will send you a pre paid shipping label through your email that you print out and also waive the restocking fee.


Good to know.

Thanks.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> While that is true that GK110 has provided similar performance as of the 780 Ti and Titan days, the big picture is the enormous cost reduction and lower heat output particularly for air-cooled SLI.
> All of the cards are rather close to eachother performance-wise and oc'd well (bar the 980 which is left at reference clocks, oc'd you will see another 15%+ out of that puppy which will outpace prior cards at that point quite nicely), as you can see in the quote (review states boost clocks in that article and the base ones match the other reviews by the same site as quoted in the charts in each card's individual review article). As a 780 vanilla owner who couldn't get his card beyond ~1228 for gaming stable, even one 970 OC at these speeds would have been quite an upgrade. I think the graphs speak for themselves as to the performance... what else there is to note of course is the exceptionally low pricing ($330 each for a 970), exceptionally low heat output (even in SLI air-cooled on the stock hsf's they come with), whisper quiet noise levels, and power draw allowing them to run on most people's self-built PC's.
> 
> Yes, titan owners had similar performance a very long time ago for $1k a card, and I as a 780 owner had maybe 10% less for one card, but that card cost $650 around 14-16 months ago and ran hot and loud doing so. SLI would have been out of the question without water for a realistic gaming machine. Today, pretty much anyone can pay $660 for a pair of 970's (or $1100 for a pair of 980's) and blow the prior card setups out of the water, while not resulting in any particular extra amount of heat or noise, albeit you can argue of course that SLI does have its issues (and it does). *The big deal here is the accessibility factor for most people... which when you bear in mind most people's entire PC's cost $500-750, getting this level of performance inside of that total budget range is ridiculous when not very long ago it cost as much as those guys' entire PC's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hot/loud in doing so on air.*
> 
> Similar to how the 290X is slammed as unusable in crossfire for noise/heat/power draw on air and fairly disliked for even single card setups due to the heat/noise, and the GK110 delivered a knockout to those cards... this is just a furthering of the same concept.
> 
> Big maxwell 2.0 will come in another several months, and that is the card people seeking a true, outright performance upgrade at any cost will want to keep their eyes out for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In retrospect, people paying the money for the original Titan indeed got their money's worth by anyone's argument (and as I'm sure you remember, I was fairly ambivalent as to its value vs. a 780 at the time). But at this point their time really is past for new buyers, or anyone upgrading from a (in my opinion) 780 non-Ti or below.
> This is what you're missing, actually: those Titans are on custom water with a huge custom skyn3t overvolt bios and cost $1k + the blocks. They're amazing cards, to this day... but given the Maxwell 2.0 cards are barely in people's hands with no bios, let alone water, just yet... I'd hold the celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I think what you're missing is that these cards are well under 1/2 to 1/3 of the price while performing about the same (negligibly different in games), consistently OC to the speeds needed to make this performance grade, and do it on out-of-the-box air cooling with low noise and heat instead of custom water loops.*
> 
> Enjoy the Titans, they rock all the way to the present day. No new card will ever take away from that, even Big Maxwell 2.0 or Pascal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but time marches on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Instead of a hundredth of a percent of gamers having access to that performance level, most people now will.


This is actually a really great post GT and I totally agree with all of it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Do you remember the clocks for that run by chance?


1280MHz / 7484MHz

And as GT pointed out I have a fully custom water cooled loop which keeps these suckers down around 45C even OC'd so obviously its not a strictly apples to apples comparison to much cheaper and cooler running cards. My only point was that ultimately the performance of the 9xx cards is still not significantly more than GK110 cards but of course they are insanely cheap, quiet, cool and efficient. Early adopters always pay a huge premium for bleeding edge performance and so it is that I was getting 980 performance in February 2013, the caveat being that I spent over $2500 on GPU's and blocks alone while you guys are matching that performance today on air for less that $700!


----------



## Darkpriest667

Just ran firestrike with other intensive programs running in the background (specifically a 3d graphics program)

Graphics Score 13219
Physics Score 8540
Combined Score 4441

My feelings aint hurt


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> This is actually a really great post GT and I totally agree with all of it.


Thanks... I appreciate the candid (and honest) response







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 1280MHz / 7484MHz
> 
> And as GT pointed out I have a fully custom water cooled loop which keeps these suckers down around 45C even OC'd so obviously its not a strictly apples to apples comparison to much cheaper and cooler running cards. My only point was that ultimately the performance of the 9xx cards is still not significantly more than GK110 cards but of course they are insanely cheap, quiet, cool and efficient. Early adopters always pay a huge premium for bleeding edge performance and so it is that I was getting 980 performance in February 2013, the caveat being that I spent over $2500 on GPU's and blocks alone while you guys are matching that performance today on air for less that $700!


Definitely agree. In a similar vein, I'm very thoroughly enjoying my 4k monitor today (bought about 4-4.5 months ago), but I know in a year or so they'll be more readily available and cost a notable amount less for an IPS panel. I don't expect people to not be excited once it hits a more mainstream level, either... in the meantime it's pretty neat to be using, just as the Titan is (and was) for the whole time you guys have had them, I'm sure.


----------



## renji1337

I'm gonna be running 2 970's on my 1300w psu.

talk about overkill.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

GT, put that crystal ball back on your desk and tell me when Nvidia releases 28nm GM200 (big Maxwell)??? I'm going to need to do a new build some time soon and I will be replacing everything in Night Fury with an X99 setup. I'd like to do this before Xmas and if big Max doesn't come out by then I may just go ahead with dual 980 Classified's. With full voltage control and an EVbot (if EVGA releases another one) I imagine these little GM204 chips just may hit 1800-1900MHz!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> GT, put that crystal ball back on your desk and tell me when Nvidia releases 28nm GM200 (big Maxwell)??? I'm going to need to do a new build some time soon and I will be replacing everything in Night Fury with an X99 setup. I'd like to do this before Xmas and if big Max doesn't come out by then I may just go ahead with dual 980 Classified's. With full voltage control and an EVbot (if EVGA releases another one) I imagine these little GM204 chips just may hit 1800-1900MHz!


I would still keep those Titans. 6GB vRAM FTW. Also you can upgrade to Big Maxwell right away. Its not like GTX980 is going to offer you amazing results unless you need that extra 10-15% of performance and cant wait. Maybe AMD might come out with something faster. 1800-1900 seems a bit high. If they do OC that high then its already a good upgrade form Titans @ 1280MHz. I personally dont thing GTX980 is lacking power delivery/ voltages to achieve these high OCs.


----------



## steve210

Is there any reviews of 970 and 670 comparison I have yet to find one


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Is there any reviews of 970 and 670 comparison I have yet to find one


The 970 is almost twice as fast as the 670, it seems to be trading blows with 670 SLI.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Is there any reviews of 970 and 670 comparison I have yet to find one


Probably guru3d.com


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Is there any reviews of 970 and 670 comparison I have yet to find one


everywhere....

http://bit.ly/1rnu3jE and click images


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The 970 is almost twice as fast as the 670, it seems to be trading blows with 670 SLI.


It should be twice as fast, my overclocked 780 had no trouble keeping up with my old 670sli setup.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Is there any reviews of 970 and 670 comparison I have yet to find one






It's something like that, qualitatively at least.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would still keep those Titans. 6GB vRAM FTW. Also you can upgrade to Big Maxwell right away. Its not like GTX980 is going to offer you amazing results unless you need that extra 10-15% of performance and cant wait. Maybe AMD might come out with something faster. 1800-1900 seems a bit high. If they do OC that high then its already a good upgrade form Titans @ 1280MHz. I personally dont thing GTX980 is lacking power delivery/ voltages to achieve these high OCs.


Or he could get 8GB of VRAM... since 8GB cards are coming out sometime soon. A classified 980 running 1800MHz would absolutely destroy a high OCed Titan.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> It should be twice as fast, my overclocked 780 had no trouble keeping up with my old 670sli setup.


Eh, I stated it conservatively because I couldn't remember off the top of my head. I barely remember my 670's and I had 6 of them at one point haha. I go through so many GPU's, the only things I remember clearly being impressed by are the Geforce GTS back in 99-00 ish, I could run my games in 32 bit color! The 4850/70 and Titan also stick out, the Titan was the only recent card I was really impressed by but there was nothing like it when it launched, price be damned.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Is there any reviews of 970 and 670 comparison I have yet to find one


Beyond the benches given, look at it like this.

A normal 670 was slightly slower than a 680. A 770 was slightly faster than a 680. The 970 destroys a 770 = happiness. Now, if you were running SLI it'd be a different story obviously.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm gonna be running 2 970's on my 1300w psu.
> 
> talk about overkill.


I was wondering about this the other day, weird huh?

I also find it funny that theoretically you can be running less than the "optimal" 50% load threshold cause of how efficient these new Maxwells are.

Kind of changes PSU needs for some people.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Or he could get 8GB of VRAM... since 8GB cards are coming out sometime soon. *A classified 980 running 1800MHz would absolutely destroy a high OCed Titan*.


Well, it depends on how well they scale with OC's. From what I've seen so far I'm not so sure about "destroy" but it should be significantly faster....


----------



## nyk20z3

At this point 2 Asus Strix 970's seems so enticing for the money over a 980 Classified but it will be a tight fit in my FT03!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Beyond the benches given, look at it like this.
> 
> A normal 670 was slightly slower than a 680. A 770 was slightly faster than a 680. The 970 destroys a 770 = happiness. Now, if you were running SLI it'd be a different story obviously.


Heck let me chime in here, Using the Rome Total War II built-in benchmark, with similar settings to Anandtech at 2560x1440 my GTX 770 SLI setup gets 56.1 fps.. According to them, a GTX 980 gets 57.8 at stock, and 69.2 OCd.

Given an OC 970 can easily equal a stock clocked 980, I'd say a Single OC 970 = GTX 770 SLI

Let me go run a second run and double check in case if drivers have improved those numbers.. but still..

-edit- Second run I just did came out at 58.8fps average. So yeah.

So for me its a no brainer, a single OC 970 will give me roughly equal performance to my SLI setup, but do so in every game, while using less power than my dual 770s, and generating less heat...


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> At this point 2 Asus Strix 970's seems so enticing for the money over a 980 Classified but it will be a tight fit in my FT03!


the single 8 pins are really unsettling to me lol


----------



## nyk20z3

I notice that as well but they seem to OC pretty decent on top of how powerful they already are.

Will be pushing a Asus swift soon I am just trying to prepare myself the best way I can,it's these or a 980 Classified!


----------



## CalinTM

http://www.pittjug.org/catalog/pics/NVidia_Geforce_FX_5200_Graphics_Controller.jpgNvidia pascal, first look, pictured !!!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Heck let me chime in here, Using the Rome Total War II built-in benchmark, with similar settings to Anandtech at 2560x1440 my GTX 770 SLI setup gets 56.1 fps.. According to them, a GTX 980 gets 57.8 at stock, and 69.2 OCd.
> 
> Given an OC 970 can easily equal a stock clocked 980, I'd say a Single OC 970 = GTX 770 SLI
> 
> Let me go run a second run and double check in case if drivers have improved those numbers.. but still..
> 
> -edit- Second run I just did came out at 58.8fps average. So yeah.
> 
> So for me its a no brainer, a single OC 970 will give me roughly equal performance to my SLI setup, but do so in every game, while using less power than my dual 770s, and generating less heat...


And to think I'm upgrading from a single 770...so this should be a pretty nice bump, huh?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Beyond the benches given, look at it like this.
> 
> A normal 670 was slightly slower than a 680. A 770 was slightly faster than a 680. The 970 destroys a 770 = happiness. Now, if you were running SLI it'd be a different story obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck let me chime in here, Using the Rome Total War II built-in benchmark, with similar settings to Anandtech at 2560x1440 my GTX 770 SLI setup gets 56.1 fps.. According to them, a GTX 980 gets 57.8 at stock, and 69.2 OCd.
> 
> Given an OC 970 can easily equal a stock clocked 980, I'd say a Single OC 970 = GTX 770 SLI
> 
> Let me go run a second run and double check in case if drivers have improved those numbers.. but still..
> 
> -edit- Second run I just did came out at 58.8fps average. So yeah.
> 
> So for me its a no brainer, a single OC 970 will give me roughly equal performance to my SLI setup, but do so in every game, while using less power than my dual 770s, and generating less heat...
Click to expand...

What is your cards overclock settings for core/memory and is shader overclockable on these card?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> And to think I'm upgrading from a single 770...so this should be a pretty nice bump, huh?


Very much so. as said below, on a single 770 with the same settings I ran the same benchmark and got 30fps. 30 to 57 is a pretty bloody big gain!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> What is your cards overclock settings for core/memory and is shader overclockable on these card?


Core hits a maximum of 1228/1202 (Card 1 and Card 2 respectively) Memory is 3506 on both (7012mhz effective I think... its doubled I believe) an issue I've had is I -cannot- push OC too much because the lower card sucks in all the air from the top card, But I'm still an OK 100mhz over a standard SC... Someone with a cooling design better optimized for SLI could likely push my 770s harder, and someone with a higher OC on theirs will likely do better.

-edit- Of course I did just pull up a review of my card at Anandtech, they could only hit 1280mhz on core.. Consider I'm keeping mine back for thermal reasons lol

Utilization is 94-98% on both cards. As I said Rome II is simply a game I -can- actually get a comparable benchmark from because I know how Anandtech has it setup, But also factor in the possible limitation on my 1150/P67-based rig and its lack of dual x16 lanes...

Digging WAY back, when I first setup 1440p I benchmarked the game on my single 770 and ended up with 30.3fps for comparison with Anandtech's 31(Consider this a check, as .7fps is within what I'd call "normal fluctuation") so my numbers should be comparable, I'd call a 28fps gain pretty good on SLI as that is pretty close to double the performance, Which is theoretically as high as SLI can manage...

Oh I found a second game to try... Hitman Absolution.. Let me reinstall and grab numbers from it to compare with guru3d (Who has the -exact- GTX 970 I ordered)

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_review,19.html

I got 78 fps using their settings. Compared to 61 for an OC MSI GTX 970

Still not bad however, That game doesnt seem to like nVidia and OCing that much after all


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> the single 8 pins are really unsettling to me lol


It's one of their best features. The card still has access to more power than it will ever need. I'm annoyed that other companies haven't gone this route.


----------



## n780tivs980

It really doesn't make much sense to get a 980 atm here in the UK, if you are going a single card solution that is. 970 sli is amazing price to performance, but if you don't want to deal with sli and want to stay single card, then the 780 ti is a better deal imo.

The 780ti + free new borderlands game is £90 cheaper here for aftermarket solutions. I thought nvidia were trying to canabalize the last series with the amazing new price to performance that is the 970 and the 980 in it's own way(beat titans/ti's for the same price in the US). Does nvidia know about the pricing scheme here or do they just not care?

I would much rather have the new tech but it's hard to justify an extra £90, loose out on borderlands that I want all for about 5-10% performance increase. I thought the power would be worth it, but according to linus the power draw of the 980 when they are clocked high draw equal to or more power than a 780ti anyway.

People from the UK, what do you think? What did you do, Jump on the 970 sli train?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> It's one of their best features. The card still has access to more power than it will ever need. I'm annoyed that other companies haven't gone this route.


I agree


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, am I missing something here???


Yours was probably windows 8, his is windows 7. I got about a 3500 GPU score bump when i booted over to windows 8.1 and benched them in firestrike

could be a result of the 344.11/344.16 drivers, I'm not sure. I just know my firestirke and firestrike extreme were lacking in windows 7


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> It really doesn't make much sense to get a 980 atm here in the UK, if you are going a single card solution that is. 970 sli is amazing price to performance, but if you don't want to deal with sli and want to stay single card, then the 780 ti is a better deal imo.
> 
> The 780ti + free new borderlands game is £90 cheaper here for aftermarket solutions. I thought nvidia were trying to canabalize the last series with the amazing new price to performance that is the 970 and the 980 in it's own way(beat titans/ti's for the same price in the US). Does nvidia know about the pricing scheme here or do they just not care?
> 
> I would much rather have the new tech but it's hard to justify an extra £90, loose out on borderlands that I want all for about 5-10% performance increase. I thought the power would be worth it, but according to linus the power draw of the 980 when they are clocked high draw equal to or more power than a 780ti anyway.
> 
> People from the UK, what do you think? What did you do, Jump on the 970 sli train?


Yeah I noticed yesterday when looking around that the Asus 780Ti is $479 on Amazon here in the states and it comes with Borderlands. That is $70 cheaper than the 980 and you get a free game. It would be hard to pass that card up at that price.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, it depends on how well they scale with OC's. From what I've seen so far I'm not so sure about "destroy" but it should be significantly faster....


They scale pretty well. Equal to 2x GTX 980 in SLI.

*Source: http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/asus-geforce-gtx-980-strix-rekord-wydajnosc-3dmark-fire-strike.html*


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well, it depends on how well they scale with OC's. From what I've seen so far I'm not so sure about "destroy" but it should be significantly faster....


Imo the 980/970 vs. GK110 (Titan/780Ti) situation seems to be that 980s are definitely faster than GK110 cards but the 970s definitely do fall short. Which is more than understandable considering the price.

I've seen reference 980s pull 16K+ firestrike GPU scores on air. With voltage control they should dominate. However 970s just lack too many cores to match the pure grunt of the GK110 cards and the 980. The 970s need to much frequency to compensate.

Still great cards due to pricing but 970s aren't 780Ti or Titan killers.

For reference, here's my firestrike from a few months back:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3075858

Titan owners paid a lot but if you were an early adopter I'd say it was pretty much worth it.


----------



## Darius510

So are the 970s out there on air limited by their silicon, or by the power ceiling?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> For reference, here's my firestrike from a few months back:
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3075858
> 
> Titan owners paid a lot but if you were an early adopter I'd say it was pretty much worth it.


I've seen people hit 14k firestrike on the 970's on air so far, so while they do fall short, where money is a concern they deliver a big punch for the pricing all things considered. Both cards (970/980) will benefit hugely if the BIOS is able to actually push the voltage up, but the 980 is a cut above for sure in terms of raw horsepower.

Titan owners did pay a lot but you've gotten a loooooooooooooooooo(insert another few dozen o's here)ooooooooooooooooooot of mileage out of those cards








.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So are the 970s out there on air limited by their silicon, or by the power ceiling?


Power ceiling so far (BIOS) for some, and voltage for others. Some are hitting into the power limiter at 1500-1550mhz+ without even maxing the voltage slider, while others are hitting speeds similar (and even upward of 1600) but running short on volts and getting a driver crash while remaining under their power limit.

*Important thing to note about sli setups for these cards*, the 970 at least, is that they appear to (3 people so far confirmed including myself) automatically set GPU1 in an SLI setup to a full 50mv less than the other card regardless of what you set it to, even on clean driver install with afterburner/other programs uninstalled before redoing the drivers. This is of course limiting the oc's for SLI mode for some of us







including myself, since I am only able to hold 1536mhz game-stable due to this at the moment. Seems to be a driver bug so far.

Something else I haven't seen mentioned and am curious if anyone else is seeing, is that even with 110% power limiter set for GTX 970 MSI Gaming cards in afterburner, they begin to throttle if they reach 100% power limit (voltages drop a bin as do clocks). My cards cannot ever reach above about 102-103% (spike) and try to stay at 98-100%







. This too obviously impacts performance for me at least and is something I'm very much interested in a solution for...


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Power ceiling so far (BIOS) for some, and voltage for others. Some are hitting into the power limiter at 1500-1550mhz+ without even maxing the voltage slider, while others are hitting speeds similar (and even upward of 1600) but running short on volts and getting a driver crash while remaining under their power limit.
> 
> *Important thing to note about sli setups for these cards*, the 970 at least, is that they appear to (3 people so far confirmed including myself) automatically set GPU1 in an SLI setup to a full 50mv less than the other card regardless of what you set it to, even on clean driver install with afterburner/other programs uninstalled before redoing the drivers. This is of course limiting the oc's for SLI mode for some of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including myself, since I am only able to hold 1536mhz game-stable due to this at the moment. Seems to be a driver bug so far.
> 
> Something else I haven't seen mentioned and am curious if anyone else is seeing, is that even with 110% power limiter set for GTX 970 MSI Gaming cards in afterburner, they begin to throttle if they reach 100% power limit (voltages drop a bin as do clocks). My cards cannot ever reach above about 102-103% (spike) and try to stay at 98-100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This too obviously impacts performance for me at least and is something I'm very much interested in a solution for...


Interesting. Kinda glad I'm going for the single GTX 980 after all.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm going to probubly need some advice on where to start with the after burner settings when i get my 970..

BTW, since all the cool kids are doing it:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4155507?

11588, Given the 970 OC hit 11309 in one of the benchmarks, I think I'm sticking with the opinion that a 970 is almost a GTX 770 SLI setup

-edit- One thing I did note is that in 3dMark I'm not quite able to tap 100% utilization on both cards, I saw 95-98% on both.. Just a note


----------



## Baghi

Palit JetStream review is up: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_970_JetStream/1.html


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> It's one of their best features. The card still has access to more power than it will ever need. I'm annoyed that other companies haven't gone this route.


Can a single 8-pin really provide 200+w safely without drawing from mobo, though?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can a single 8-pin really provide 200+w safely without drawing from mobo, though?


Even PCI-E 2.0 provides 75w from the motherboard, and an 8-pin is specced for 150w. So, yes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Interesting. Kinda glad I'm going for the single GTX 980 after all.


I'm sure they'll fix it in the next driver release or so, but it is something to keep in mind when comparing oc's for now







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm going to probubly need some advice on where to start with the after burner settings when i get my 970..
> 
> BTW, since all the cool kids are doing it:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4155507?
> 
> 11588, Given the 970 OC hit 11309 in one of the benchmarks, I think I'm sticking with the opinion that a 970 is almost a GTX 770 SLI setup
> 
> -edit- One thing I did note is that in 3dMark I'm not quite able to tap 100% utilization on both cards, I saw 95-98% on both.. Just a note


Compare GPU subscore, not combined







. Your GPU score is about 15.5k there, which is about 1500-1700 above an oc'd 970 (or 12.3% faster)







. Still practically the same conclusion but it's an important distinction to make since combined also includes the cpu benchmark.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Power ceiling so far (BIOS) for some, and voltage for others. Some are hitting into the power limiter at 1500-1550mhz+ without even maxing the voltage slider, while others are hitting speeds similar (and even upward of 1600) but running short on volts and getting a driver crash while remaining under their power limit.
> 
> *Important thing to note about sli setups for these cards*, the 970 at least, is that they appear to (3 people so far confirmed including myself) automatically set GPU1 in an SLI setup to a full 50mv less than the other card regardless of what you set it to, even on clean driver install with afterburner/other programs uninstalled before redoing the drivers. This is of course limiting the oc's for SLI mode for some of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including myself, since I am only able to hold 1536mhz game-stable due to this at the moment. Seems to be a driver bug so far.
> 
> Something else I haven't seen mentioned and am curious if anyone else is seeing, is that even with 110% power limiter set for GTX 970 MSI Gaming cards in afterburner, they begin to throttle if they reach 100% power limit (voltages drop a bin as do clocks). My cards cannot ever reach above about 102-103% (spike) and try to stay at 98-100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This too obviously impacts performance for me at least and is something I'm very much interested in a solution for...


Hmm...well that's promising that they're mostly hitting a power wall, but disappointing that there's still a few kinks to be worked out.

I got the MSI cards as well since they seem to be the best overclockers, so that's rather add that they're essentially being limited to 100% power.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can a single 8-pin really provide 200+w safely without drawing from mobo, though?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Even PCI-E 2.0 provides 75w from the motherboard, and an 8-pin is specced for 150w. So, yes.


Tiger's on the ball.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Compare GPU subscore, not combined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your GPU score is about 15.5k there, which is about 1500-1700 above an oc'd 970 (or 12.3% faster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still practically the same conclusion but it's an important distinction to make since combined also includes the cpu benchmark.


I already made my decision and ordered the 970.. There were other factors at play, Like my 2gb of VRAM getting in the way in many games at this point or the fact that some games i love to play do not like SLI and do not run very well on a single 770...

The way I am seeing it is bridging between a single 770 and the SLI setup: Not quite as fast as my SLI (but playable) and overall a more smooth and consistent experience

I may or may not throw a second 970 in there with the money I get selling the SLI 770s... Probubly not however


----------



## IronWill1991

I have a chat with Newegg live chat. They told me restock fee will not apply if I refuse the package. I can get full refund without paying the shipping. If I didn't catch the UPS guy then I have to drop the package at the UPS store. But, does the post office work too?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I have a chat with Newegg live chat. They told me restock fee will not apply if I refuse the package. I can get full refund without paying the shipping. If I didn't catch the UPS guy then I have to drop the package at the UPS store. But, does the post office work too?


No, it has to be a UPS location.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I was wondering about this the other day, weird huh?
> 
> I also find it funny that theoretically you can be running less than the "optimal" 50% load threshold cause of how efficient these new Maxwells are.
> 
> Kind of changes PSU needs for some people.


760 Watt PSU and now I'm down to this power draw on a 980. Heaven was running 1080p.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 760 Watt PSU and now I'm down to this power draw on a 980.


What was the load when that wattage draw was measured? Gaming, bench-marking, what specifically?


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *Important thing to note about sli setups for these cards*, the 970 at least, is that they appear to (3 people so far confirmed including myself) automatically set GPU1 in an SLI setup to a full 50mv less than the other card regardless of what you set it to, even on clean driver install with afterburner/other programs uninstalled before redoing the drivers. This is of course limiting the oc's for SLI mode for some of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including myself, since I am only able to hold 1536mhz game-stable due to this at the moment. Seems to be a driver bug so far.
> 
> .


Interesting, I have 980s SLI and noticed card one was lower than card two by about that much. I figured it was just the silicone. When I get home I will swap the position of the cards and recheck to see if position of the cards makes a difference.


----------



## snoball

100% load running Unigine Heaven 4


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 760 Watt PSU and now I'm down to this power draw on a 980.


Hey thanks for the quick pic! +1

Oh man







...I know most of us care about the performance/benches, but the heat/power draw is what impresses me.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> No, it has to be a UPS location.


Thanks, I'm hoping to be a post office since it's closer to me.


----------



## snoball

Aznlotus161 the thing I am now excited for is aftermarket 980s. Once I see a decent one I probably will hop on it. The reference 980 of mine is hitting about 70 C unoverclocked, Boosting to 1380 MHz. My 770 DCII sat at about 75 C overclocked to 1254 MHz. The performance of this chip will excel once it has a real cooler on it.

PS: This reference cooler is exceptionally loud IMO.


----------



## Chargeit

Well, I decided I'm not going to accept the 970.

I called newegg, and they said as long as I don't open the package I don't have to pay the restocking fee.

I'm going to deny the 970, and go with my original plan of dual 980's.

I just know that I'll end up being unhappy with the 970's for one reason or the other. It's way too much of a sidegrade from my 780. Though be it at a much lower power, and more Vram.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Aznlotus161 the thing I am now excited for is aftermarket 980s. Once I see a decent one I probably will hop on it. The reference 980 of mine is hitting about 70 C unoverclocked, Boosting to 1380 MHz. My 770 DCII sat at about 75 C overclocked to 1254 MHz. The performance of this chip will excel once it has a real cooler on it.
> 
> PS: This reference cooler is exceptionally loud IMO.


Same here! I've been trying to read about the MSI 980 in particular to see whether or not it's worth the price spike.

That's not bad I don't think, but my personal concern is honestly the noise.

My headphones will be useless if I can hear my fans.

Appreciate the info...only benefit that I see from the ref cooler is for SLI set-ups or water blocks.

Hopefully we get to see water blocks for custom coolers/PCBs as well.

A HG10 on a MSI 970 would be really cool to test out.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, I decided I'm not going to accept the 970.
> 
> I called newegg, and they said as long as I don't open the package I don't have to pay the restocking fee.
> 
> I'm going to deny the 970, and go with my original plan of dual 980's.
> 
> I just know that I'll end up being unhappy with the 970's for one reason or the other. It's way too much of a sidegrade from my 780. Though be it at a much lower power, and more Vram.


I dont know how you see 2 970's as being a side grade from a single 780 but hey... its your money. Personally I would rather pocket that $500.00 while still having a rocket fast setup.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Look what just arrived



(I know terrible cell phone photo)

Now just waiting on my Node 804 to arrive.

Edit: And... it just arrived. Will start testing these bad boys out after building.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I dont know how you see 2 970's as being a side grade from a single 780 but hey... its your money. Personally I would rather pocket that $500.00 while still having a rocket fast setup.


I had two 780's for like 2 days. I couldn't deal with the heat.

I'm going to return the 970, order a single 980, see how that goes. If I need more after that, I'll order a 2nd 980. I game 1080p/5760x1080. So, my single screen requirements are low, but when I do 3 screen I fall between 1440p, and 4k.

I OC my cards, but, I do it on stock voltages. I wouldn't of ran the 970 into the ground on OC.

I see a lot of comparisons between 970's and 780's, but, that's a highly OC'ed 970, vs a slightly OC'ed 780. I mean, they're showing a 970 at 1350Mhz, vs a 780 at 950 or something. Even my DCUii on stock voltages pull's in 1150+ on the core off stock voltages.

If I'm going to spend the money, it might as well be on a very clear upgrade. The 970's do make me wish I had 770's or something instead of the 780.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, I decided I'm not going to accept the 970.
> 
> I called newegg, and they said as long as I don't open the package I don't have to pay the restocking fee.
> 
> I'm going to deny the 970, and go with my original plan of dual 980's.
> 
> I just know that I'll end up being unhappy with the 970's for one reason or the other. It's way too much of a sidegrade from my 780. Though be it at a much lower power, and more Vram.


Almost same thing here. I'm going to deny evga ACX 1.0 model and get MSI gaming instead.


----------



## Menta

happy days


----------



## ACallander

Is it worth upgrading my 2x 670 4GB SC EVGA Watercooled cards to 2x 970 4GB Cards or a single 970? I run a PG278Q and two flanking 24" Dell IPS but game only on the 27" Gsync.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I had two 780's for like 2 days. I couldn't deal with the heat.


That is understandable but you got rid of it because of heat, not lack of performance right? Dual 970's are probably not going to give you any issues with heat and still beat up on your current "single 780".
Quote:


> I OC my cards, but, I do it on stock voltages. I wouldn't of ran the 970 into the ground on OC.


Understood but they clock like mad even on stock voltages.
Quote:


> The 970's do make me wish I had 770's or something instead of the 780.


LOL I understand, btw check your PM.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Almost same thing here. I'm going to deny evga ACX 1.0 model and get MSI gaming instead.


=/

I was looking forward to the mouse pads that come with them. Crazy as that may sound. They probably aren't that great anyway.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I had two 780's for like 2 days. I couldn't deal with the heat.
> 
> I'm going to return the 970, order a single 980, see how that goes. If I need more after that, I'll order a 2nd 980. I game 1080p/5760x1080. So, my single screen requirements are low, but when I do 3 screen I fall between 1440p, and 4k.
> 
> I OC my cards, but, I do it on stock voltages. I wouldn't of ran the 970 into the ground on OC.
> 
> I see a lot of comparisons between 970's and 780's, but, that's a highly OC'ed 970, vs a slightly OC'ed 780. I mean, they're showing a 970 at 1350Mhz, vs a 780 at 950 or something. Even my DCUii on stock voltages pull's in 1150+ on the core off stock voltages.
> 
> If I'm going to spend the money, it might as well be on a very clear upgrade. The 970's do make me wish I had 770's or something instead of the 780.


At 5760x1080 i can see the logic on the 980 over the 970 FWIW. Theres a bigger difference there than at 1440p, Same at 4k.

But for 1080 and 1440p, I'm just not sure a 980 is worth it over the 970...

Then again part of me is STILL sitting here hoping I didnt screw up again.. Need to stop staring at benchmarks


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Palit JetStream review is up: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_970_JetStream/1.html


Virtually silent at idle, Cooler VRMs than the MSI 970, all the memory chips on one side, and the fan only speeds up to 50% to keep it at 75c. Not bad at all.


----------



## snoball

I bought a GTX 980 for 1080p 144 Hz. Not a regret in the world, it's doing exactly what I wanted


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, it's mainly the fact that I play in that odd in between area that is triple screen that worried me.

I will say, that even a single 780 can handle itself in 3 screen, if you're willing to lower settings in some games. Though I was able to leave maxed a lot of the games I play, because they aren't that demanding.

I'm really hoping that I get a single 980, and it is enough for me. That small taste of Sli I had didn't impress me. It was hot, loud, and even games that my single 780 can max out with no problems 3 screen didn't feel as good. They sure did look right in my case though.









Sli does throw extra complexity into your system. Surround gaming can already be a nightmare at times, toss in sli and you've got yourself a whole mess of possible issues.

So yea, I'm very much considering just putting a single 980 into my system, moving my 750 ti back to that system for Physx, putting my 780 in my ol'ldays rig, and moving my 270x back into my back up rig... Something like that.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, it's mainly the fact that I play in that odd in between area that is triple screen that worried me.
> 
> I will say, that even a single 780 can handle itself in 3 screen, if you're willing to lower settings in some games. Though I was able to leave maxed a lot of the games I play, because they aren't that demanding.
> 
> I'm really hoping that I get a single 980, and it is enough for me. That small taste of Sli I had didn't impress me. It was hot, loud, and even games that my single 780 can max out with no problems 3 screen didn't feel as good. They sure did look right in my case though.


I hear you on the SLI thing, My move to a single 970 is partially because of the heat and noise that my SLI 770s generate.. And the fact that simply not every game takes advantage of SLI.

So at the end of the day what I've seen is this, Some games yes, my SLI would have kicked a single 970 to the curb, But other games they're going to be equal, and overall, due to the extra VRAM, im not going to be hitting the VRAM ceiling as often, which should result in a smoother experience... A lot of the games I run seem to want lots and lots of VRAM, a trend set to continue with all the releases this year I'd imagine.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Look what just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> (I know terrible cell phone photo)
> 
> Now just waiting on my Node 804 to arrive.
> 
> Edit: And... it just arrived. Will start testing these bad boys out after building.


Hooray, good luck and I hope everything runs smoothly.

If only Fractal made a white 804







...


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/3+gpu

Oops


----------



## kingduqc

Are there more custom pcb 970 to come? Im not sure i even want to upgrade but new features seem cool and its going to be a good upgrade from my 670. Msi see m to be the card to get, has anyone done some testing in sli when both cards are next to each other?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Power ceiling so far (BIOS) for some, and voltage for others. Some are hitting into the power limiter at 1500-1550mhz+ without even maxing the voltage slider, while others are hitting speeds similar (and even upward of 1600) but running short on volts and getting a driver crash while remaining under their power limit.
> 
> *Important thing to note about sli setups for these cards*, the 970 at least, is that they appear to (3 people so far confirmed including myself) automatically set GPU1 in an SLI setup to a full 50mv less than the other card regardless of what you set it to, even on clean driver install with afterburner/other programs uninstalled before redoing the drivers. This is of course limiting the oc's for SLI mode for some of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including myself, since I am only able to hold 1536mhz game-stable due to this at the moment. Seems to be a driver bug so far.
> 
> Something else I haven't seen mentioned and am curious if anyone else is seeing, is that even with 110% power limiter set for GTX 970 MSI Gaming cards in afterburner, they begin to throttle if they reach 100% power limit (voltages drop a bin as do clocks). My cards cannot ever reach above about 102-103% (spike) and try to stay at 98-100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This too obviously impacts performance for me at least and is something I'm very much interested in a solution for...


Is it exactly 50mv thats the bug or simply that there is a difference at all? (And the voltages should be exactly the same?) Just checked myself and my top card maxed at 1193mv and bottom was 1212. A difference of 19mv.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Interesting, I have 980s SLI and noticed card one was lower than card two by about that much. I figured it was just the silicone. When I get home I will swap the position of the cards and recheck to see if position of the cards makes a difference.


Thanks.... Please post your result in the official geforce forum thread in the 900 series section too! The more attention put on the issue to them the sooner a fix hopefully if I'm right







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Is it exactly 50mv thats the bug or simply that there is a difference at all? (And the voltages should be exactly the same?) Just checked myself and my top card maxed at 1193mv and bottom was 1212. A difference of 19mv.


They're meant to be identical unless one is throttling.


----------



## Tobiman

Need to get my hands on one of these bad boys but it might take a while. Might be worth the wait for the bigger dies. Either way, some exciting times lie ahead.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They're meant to be identical unless one is throttling.


wait isn't because of low asic% on one card so it needs more voltage than the other?
it happened with my titans until i got the custom bios and both ran at the same volts


----------



## renji1337

What are some SLI temps guys? specifically the msi 970's


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They're meant to be identical unless one is throttling.


I've been looking around and I haven't seen any other mentions of this issues with any other cards, so it looks specific to the 900 series. I have, however, seen mentions of similar problems, with SLI cards running at different voltages, but no one mentioned it hurting their OC and it was mostly intermittent.

I haven't seen any mention of a problem with power target, so that looks like another 900 specific issue. Hopefully these issues will be solved with a driver update.

My MSI 970 arrived earlier and the mouse pad looks pretty nice. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Alatar

GTX 980 / 970 stream with Petersen and PCPer starting in a bit: http://www.pcper.com/live/


----------



## kennyparker1337

I'm so sad I can't enjoy these new round of cards.








I have about $30 to my name.

Oh well glad I can see others enjoying new tech!

The GTX 970 looks extremely sexy in terms of performance per dollar.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'm so sad I can't enjoy these new round of cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have about $30 to my name.
> 
> Oh well glad I can see others enjoying new tech!
> 
> The GTX 970 looks extremely sexy in terms of performance per dollar.


just think about 14nm next year!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> wait isn't because of low asic% on one card so it needs more voltage than the other?
> it happened with my titans until i got the custom bios and both ran at the same volts


With my 780 Ti SLI, one of the cards runs slightly lower voltage than the other for the same clocks.

It happens regardless what position the card is in because it's based on the card.


----------



## renji1337

My SLI 970 MSI's arrive monday! They went from CA to PA in a day but I'm in NY so meh, wont get them a day early.

Anyone have these suckers in SLI with some temps?

Also I bought a 20$ laminator from amazon.

Time to laminate all the things.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

I went with the newegg business deal and got a GTX970 shipped for $326. Not bad!

This should be a really nice upgrade from my 560ti.

Do you think I will have any issues running the 970 with my Antec 620 high watt gamer power supply?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan*
> 
> I went with the newegg business deal and got a GTX970 shipped for $326. Not bad!
> 
> This should be a really nice upgrade from my 560ti.
> 
> Do you think I will have any issues running the 970 with my Antec 620 high watt gamer power supply?


There wont be any issues with that PSU. you could run a 980 heavily overclocked on that still.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I've been looking around and I haven't seen any other mentions of this issues with any other cards, so it looks specific to the 900 series. I have, however, seen mentions of similar problems, with SLI cards running at different voltages, but no one mentioned it hurting their OC and it was mostly intermittent.


SLI voltages are varying full-time for me, my GTX 470 SLI (wow were those hot...) and GTX 680 SLI both kept even volts unless they started to throttle, when overclocked. I'm tempted to say it may be something with the software reading because if I change volts from no-adjustment (0mv change) to +87, the cards only go up a total of 25mv







, with one of course 43-50mv beneath the other the whole time. But if I raise the voltage slider I do see power (TDP) usage readout climb a lot. It's possible it is indeed some kind of reading issue with nvidia's driver rather than an actual voltage one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## IronWill1991

UPS guy came by and luckily I saw him. Now the package is officially refused and will be sent back to Newegg. It's time to play waiting game. GTX 970 was so close to me and yet so far.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

I forgot to mention it is the MSI Gaming 4G model and no SLi. Just one card.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan*
> 
> I forgot to mention it is the MSI Gaming 4G model and no SLi. Just one card.


You have power to spare.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Also forgot to mention I have a 1TB sata hard drive.

This is the 2011 year model as well. Not the newer modular one..... Not saying I don't trust you all. Just want to make sure I can plug this baby in once it arrives and have no worries about power!!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> SLI voltages are varying full-time for me, my GTX 470 SLI (wow were those hot...) and GTX 680 SLI both kept even volts unless they started to throttle, when overclocked. I'm tempted to say it may be something with the software reading because if I change volts from no-adjustment (0mv change) to +87, the cards only go up a total of 25mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with one of course 43-50mv beneath the other the whole time. But if I raise the voltage slider I do see power (TDP) usage readout climb a lot. It's possible it is indeed some kind of reading issue with nvidia's driver rather than an actual voltage one, but I'm not sure.


On another note... Here's my result so far (and temps that I end up at after over an hour of play in BF4 and around 90 minutes earlier in Archeage with maxed gpu usage throughout) with the aim being for silent operation & low heat output. This is on a 4.4ghz 2600k running both cards at PCI-E 2.0 x8, to boot...



This is on the MSI Gaming GTX 970 pair oc'd and just +12mv out of +87mv applied through afterburner







. Haven't tried higher low-noise game-stable attempts but I can bench much higher if I raise the fans a little bit and up the volts (1540mhz+ even with the weird voltage quirk I've mentioned above)







.

I also haven't tried higher for game-stable sessions yet so this probably isn't the max OC (I am guessing I could maintain about 1500mhz give or take at about this silent operation and maybe going to +25mv instead from my initial toying around). Might try that later, but given I didn't dip beneath 60fps for more than about 3 seconds out of 10 minutes recorded *(which hilariously enough was literally when I opened the scoreboard... I could see the framerate drop each time







)* @ 4k nearly-Ultra settings (2x msaa) in the graph there for example (and never observed under 60fps when I looked), even 1500mhz should be plenty for now until BIOS mods get going







.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> With my 780 Ti SLI, one of the cards runs slightly lower voltage than the other for the same clocks.
> 
> It happens regardless what position the card is in because it's based on the card.


check the asic of that card and i bet is lower than the other


----------



## Chargeit

Wattage suggestions are usually inflated. A card manufacture for instance isn't going to say the bare min that the card really requires because that would lead to people with power issues blaming it on the card, and RMA'ing them.

620w is more then enough.


----------



## G woodlogger

How many GPU¨s are a ton?


----------



## Zipperly

I know this is a forum regarding 970's and 980's but some of you are aware of my recent decision to go sli 780's and my DC2 780 just came in today and I am stoked, It blows my old 780 away in overclocking. I am hitting 1320 on the core with the skynet bios at just 1.212vc and load temps so far are 64c. I cannot wait to push a little more voltage through this thing, I think I have a solid 1400mhz card on my hands here.


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan*
> 
> Also forgot to mention I have a 1TB sata hard drive.
> 
> This is the 2011 year model as well. Not the newer modular one..... Not saying I don't trust you all. Just want to make sure I can plug this baby in once it arrives and have no worries about power!!!


You will be fine, I'm running my 970 on a Antec HCG520.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> How many GPU¨s are a ton?


Well, a ton is 2,000 lbs. A high end GPU weights a good 3 pounds, 2,000/3 = 666.666

So I guess a ton of GPU =


----------



## Gir

I'm very happy with my MSI 970 Gaming. A decent performance jump, but not drastically so. But it absolutely murders the 290 DD It replaced at what I wanted it for. Heat and power usage. Max temp it has hit so far in my elite 130 HTPC while gaming is 61C, super quiet, and according to the kill-a-watt I had the pc plugged into, it uses about 3-4 fewer watts idle and 60-70 fewer watts under load.


----------



## G woodlogger

Funny, I meant chips as Tom Petersen said they had build a ton of GM204 chips!


----------



## BiaBia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> They're meant to be identical unless one is throttling.


Yeah mine are definitely not the same and I see it instantly when I start a game or benchmark so doubtful it's due to throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> check the asic of that card and i bet is lower than the other


I quickly checked on mine and indeed the ACISs are pretty different, card 1 is 73%, card two is 69%. Card 2 uses more power than card one at stock clocks in SLI


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> On another note... Here's my result so far (and temps that I end up at after over an hour of play in BF4 and around 90 minutes earlier in Archeage with maxed gpu usage throughout) with the aim being for silent operation & low heat output. This is on a 4.4ghz 2600k running both cards at PCI-E 2.0 x8, to boot...
> 
> This is on the MSI Gaming GTX 970 pair oc'd and just +12mv out of +87mv applied through afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Haven't tried higher low-noise game-stable attempts but I can bench much higher if I raise the fans a little bit and up the volts (1540mhz+ even with the weird voltage quirk I've mentioned above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also haven't tried higher for game-stable sessions yet so this probably isn't the max OC (I am guessing I could maintain about 1500mhz give or take at about this silent operation and maybe going to +25mv instead from my initial toying around). Might try that later, but given I didn't dip beneath 60fps for more than about 3 seconds out of 10 minutes recorded *(which hilariously enough was literally when I opened the scoreboard... I could see the framerate drop each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )* @ 4k nearly-Ultra settings (2x msaa) in the graph there for example (and never observed under 60fps when I looked), even 1500mhz should be plenty for now until BIOS mods get going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Appreciate the post.









Really







card wow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> I'm very happy with my MSI 970 Gaming. A decent performance jump, but not drastically so. But it absolutely murders the 290 DD It replaced at what I wanted it for. Heat and power usage. Max temp it has hit so far in my elite 130 HTPC while gaming is 61C, super quiet, and according to the kill-a-watt I had the pc plugged into, it uses about 3-4 fewer watts idle and 60-70 fewer watts under load.


Yeah, I wouldn't be worried about temps at all with 970 in a mini-ITX or mATX case.

Wattage is nice too since you can have more versatility in picking out a PSU that actually doesn't give any clearance issues.


----------



## GoldenTiger

This "slave card is always much lower volts" thing is driving me nuts







! Each card individually installed can be brought to 1.25v vGPU and will run 1575mhz+ in benches, but slap 'em in SLI and one card is dropped down to 1.175-1.193v maximum and, of course, will not pull its weight due to that







.

Again, anyone who tries and notices the same thing, please post a comment here: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/ . I know, I know, it takes a minute, but it would be much appreciated














.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This "slave card is always much lower volts" thing is driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Each card individually installed can be brought to 1.25v vGPU and will run 1575mhz+ in benches, but slap 'em in SLI and one card is dropped down to 1.175-1.193v maximum and, of course, will not pull its weight due to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Again, anyone who tries and notices the same thing, please post a comment here: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/ . I know, I know, it takes a minute, but it would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe is so SLI uses less power?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Maybe is so SLI uses less power?


Maybe. . . My gtx 470 and 680 sli didn't do that though, of course those weren't maxwell







.


----------



## BiaBia

Well I can confirm that it's the actual cards and not drivers in my case. Here are screens before and after swapping position of the card. The voltage is the same on each card regardless of which slot it's in. but different from each other.

Test one


Test after swapping cards


----------



## GoldenTiger

BiaBia, thanks for trying that... I might try swapping them again since I've reinstalled the drivers clean now, sometime tonight. I wouldn't care a lot if it was only a 10-20mv difference but I can't get them closer than 50mv or more which is brutal.


----------



## BiaBia

Yeah 50mv is quit a bit of a difference,


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> Yeah mine are definitely not the same and I see it instantly when I start a game or benchmark so doubtful it's due to throttling.
> I quickly checked on mine and indeed the ACISs are pretty different, card 1 is 73%, card two is 69%. Card 2 uses more power than card one at stock clocks in SLI


yup it the same with me my bottom one is 68 and my other 73 and the lower one runs hotter and needs more voltage because lower asic means more voltage leakage..
its what holds my sli oc's down. i had the same exact issue with my titans and a custom bios fixed it.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> BiaBia, thanks for trying that... I might try swapping them again since I've reinstalled the drivers clean now, sometime tonight. I wouldn't care a lot if it was only a 10-20mv difference but I can't get them closer than 50mv or more which is brutal.


hey tiger what is ur asic on both cards?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> hey tiger what is ur asic on both cards?


71% and 63.4%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yup it the same with me my bottom one is 68 and my other 73 and the lower one runs hotter and needs more voltage because lower asic means more voltage leakage..
> its what holds my sli oc's down. i had the same exact issue with my titans and a custom bios fixed it.


Ooooh, I could flash the lower volted card with the higher one's BIOS







! Smart thinking, until we get an nvflash able to write custom ones. Thanks for that idea (not sure if you meant it that way or not LOL but it worked!).


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Any review of the Zotac AMP Omega??


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 71% and 63.4%.
> Ooooh, I could flash the lower volted card with the higher one's BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Smart thinking, until we get an nvflash able to write custom ones. Thanks for that idea (not sure if you meant it that way or not LOL but it worked!).


yea my titans had same problem and see that it is because of low asic! wait we can flash the cards now? or only with the normal bios?
cuz i could do the same then flash my bottom one with the higher one


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> yea my titans had same problem and see that it is because of low asic! wait we can flash the cards now? or only with the normal bios?
> cuz i could do the same then flash my bottom one with the higher one


Only the normal one, you get a windows-based UEFI cert error otherwise.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Only the normal one, you get a windows-based UEFI cert error otherwise.


mm i tried to save my bios using GPU-Z.0.7.9 and it gave me a white screen and pc froze lol


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> mm i tried to save my bios using GPU-Z.0.7.9 and it gave me a white screen and pc froze lol


Use this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/










Do note that you have to have no VGA driver installed to re-flash even using the 5.190.1 windows-based nvflash, which is a small pain. However custom ones won't be doable until a new dos one arrives







as best as I can figure out.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Even PCI-E 2.0 provides 75w from the motherboard, and an 8-pin is specced for 150w. So, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'll fix it in the next driver release or so, but it is something to keep in mind when comparing oc's for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Can a single 8-pin really provide 200+w safely without drawing from mobo, though?


So your answer is not without breaking psu spec


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Any review of the Zotac AMP Omega??


A quick Google search...

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6707/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-4gb-amp-omega-edition-oc-video-card-review/index.html


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Use this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do note that you have to have no VGA driver installed to re-flash even using the 5.190.1 windows-based nvflash, which is a small pain. However custom ones won't be doable until a new dos one arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as best as I can figure out.


ohh nice bro thank you!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> So your answer is not without breaking psu spec


No. Reread my post.... ............... The slot by spec provides 75w, while an 8pin is an additional 150w = 225w total.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> ohh nice bro thank you!


No problem, unfortunately I just tried giving both cards the same bios and as expected the problem remains. I guess a custom one will fix it once we can flash those







.

On the plus side, trying 1500mhz sli now and so far so good (posting from my phone) at low noise and temps. Upped exhaust fans to 1000rpm (140mm). Slightly more noise, but only that, and it is helping temps a lot even with 50mhz higher core and higher volts.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well I'm not able to finish my build today to test out the 970s. Turns out the gaming cards are about .5 an inch too long to fit with an H105, and my Trident X ram fins are too high to top mount. I can't get the screws out of them to remove the fins. What a downer.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well I'm not able to finish my build today to test out the 970s. Turns out the gaming cards are about .5 an inch too long to fit with an H105, and my Trident X ram fins are too high to top mount. I can't get the screws out of them to remove the fins. What a downer.


Bummer...how is the H105 hindering the cards?

The heatsinks of the ram is a bit easier to deal with.

What case is this? I thought you would have ample room.


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No. Reread my post.... ............... The slot by spec provides 75w, while an 8pin is an additional 150w = 225w total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, unfortunately I just tried giving both cards the same bios and as expected the problem remains. I guess a custom one will fix it once we can flash those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the plus side, trying 1500mhz sli now and so far so good (posting from my phone) at low noise and temps. Upped exhaust fans to 1000rpm (140mm). Slightly more noise, but only that, and it is helping temps a lot even with 50mhz higher core and higher volts.


oh those are nice clocks! my max right now is +500 on mem and boost clock at 1520


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Bummer...how is the H105 hindering the cards?
> 
> The heatsinks of the ram is a bit easier to deal with.
> 
> What case is this? I thought you would have ample room.


The cards are too long to allow an H105 with a fan attached to fit in the front of the case. There is about a half inch or so of the cards where the fins stick out and the heatpipe connects to that hinders it.

The screws holding the fins of the RAM in won't come off no matter what I do. I've tried multiple (different sized) screw drivers and they are just stuck.

Node 804. I thought so as well, which is why I went with the bit thicker H105. Should have gotten an H100i..


----------



## Accuracy158

Guess I'm still leaning towards a pair of Strix 970s when they are back in stock.

I wanted to go with a really high end single card for my next GPU upgrade, but unless AMD forces nvidia's hand, it looks like we won't get that very soon. The gtx 980 is cool and all but is a pair of them really worth around $440 more than a pair of 970s?!? (I'm thinking not.)

Edit: Now what do I get for a free game Nvidia?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The cards are too long to allow an H105 with a fan attached to fit in the front of the case. There is about a half inch or so of the cards where the fins stick out and the heatpipe connects to that hinders it.
> 
> The screws holding the fins of the RAM in won't come off no matter what I do. I've tried multiple (different sized) screw drivers and they are just stuck.
> 
> Node 804. I thought so as well, which is why I went with the bit thicker H105. Should have gotten an H100i..


Ohhh, front-mounted rad that makes sense.

For some reason I assumed you placed it at the top.

Maybe you can orient it and try to mount it at the top? Not sure how the 804 is configured.

Yeah maybe the H100i is better...it would give you roughly 0.5 inches (38mm vs. 27mm) of width to work with.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Ohhh, front-mounted rad that makes sense.
> 
> For some reason I assumed you placed it at the top.
> 
> Maybe you can orient it and try to mount it at the top? Not sure how the 804 is configured.
> 
> Yeah maybe the H100i is better...it would give you roughly 0.5 inches (38mm vs. 27mm) of width to work with.


I've tried both top and front. If mounted up top you get less than 4cm of RAM clearance and the Trident-X with fins are over 5. Just don't get why the Trident X fins won't come off when they are supposed to be removable. It's not just one screw or module either, both modules have seemingly unremovable screws.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I've tried both top and front. If mounted up top you get less than 4cm of RAM clearance and the Trident-X with fins are over 5. Just don't get why the Trident X fins won't come off when they are supposed to be removable. It's not just one screw or module either, both modules have seemingly unremovable screws.


Damn. So close yet so far away. I'm sorry about that!

Looks like these "removable" fins aren't as removable as they may have advertised.

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=12018


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> The gtx 980 is cool and all but is a pair of them really worth around $440 more than a pair of 970s?!? (I'm thinking not.)


I would say absolutely not.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No. Reread my post.... ............... The slot by spec provides 75w, while an 8pin is an additional 150w = 225w total.


Out of curiosity, what does yours show for PCIe lane from KBT? Take my card stock as an example, 100% = 66W while max is 114% = 75W. That's of course changed in the modded BIOS but I do wonder if it's drawing 66W or the actual 75W because I don't see any program which allows it to be raised manually to the spec.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Well I'm not able to finish my build today to test out the 970s. Turns out the gaming cards are about .5 an inch too long to fit with an H105, and my Trident X ram fins are too high to top mount. I can't get the screws out of them to remove the fins. What a downer.


Trident fins come off really easy







What is the exact problem?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Trident fins come off really easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the exact problem?


The screws aren't removable. I've tried 5 different sized screw drivers (ranging from really small to normal sized phillips head), and the screws don't budge. It's not just one or two screws it's all 4 of the screws between the two DIMMs.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No. Reread my post.... ............... The slot by spec provides 75w, while an 8pin is an additional 150w = 225w total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


TBH YOU need to reread his post,he said WITHOUT the mobo


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what does yours show for PCIe lane from KBT? Take my card stock as an example, 100% = 66W while max is 114% = 75W. That's of course changed in the modded BIOS but I do wonder if it's drawing 66W or the actual 75W because I don't see any program which allows it to be raised manually to the spec.


Not sure which value is the PCIe on the BIOS file from my card offhand, but I do have an entry that is identical to what you're saying yours has mixed in that may very well be it. I'd imagine mfg's set BIOSes to draw a little under spec to give a buffer, particularly since as we all know, spec is spec, not always reality when dealing with cheaper parts







.

Just spent an hour gaming of BF4 @ 1504mhz core/8020mhz mem in SLI so far stable (and four loops of Tomb Raider's bench since that often has showed artifacts for me on prior cards)... average readout looked like this:










Interestingly I am getting better SLI results by using +12mv on my afterburner slider than I was with +87mv set so far tonight







. Still nice and quiet with those RPM's (100mm fan on the MSI Gaming 970's).


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> The screws aren't removable. I've tried 5 different sized screw drivers (ranging from really small to normal sized phillips head), and the screws don't budge. It's not just one or two screws it's all 4 of the screws between the two DIMMs.


Thats strange. I have tridents and mine come apart really easy. I had to tighten them up a bit when I first got them.. Sorry to hear that. Try a screw extractor.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Not sure which value is the PCIe on the BIOS file from my card offhand, but I do have an entry that is identical to what you're saying yours has mixed in that may very well be it. I'd imagine mfg's set BIOSes to draw a little under spec to give a buffer, particularly since as we all know, spec is spec, not always reality when dealing with cheaper parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just spent an hour gaming of BF4 @ 1504mhz core/8020mhz mem in SLI so far stable (and four loops of Tomb Raider's bench since that often has showed artifacts for me on prior cards)... average readout looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly I am getting better SLI results by using +12mv on my afterburner slider than I was with +87mv set so far tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still nice and quiet with those RPM's (100mm fan on the MSI Gaming 970's).


Hey tiger for fun maybe we can bench some stuff later for comparison, I seem to have gotten my hands on a really good clocking GTX 780.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Hey tiger for fun maybe we can bench some stuff later for comparison, I seem to have gotten my hands on a really good clocking GTX 780.


Nice







, I'd be glad to. Sounds like you scored a crazily good deal on yours







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> TBH YOU need to reread his post,he said WITHOUT the mobo


I had seen that, but there is no scenario you could be doing that under anyway in any non-testbed system, so it was an irrelevant portion of the question







. I assumed he actually had said that part mistakenly, because of that, actually.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd be glad to. Sounds like you scored a crazily good deal on yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I had seen that, but there is no scenario you could be doing that under anyway in any non-testbed system, so it was an irrelevant portion of the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I assumed he actually had said that part mistakenly, because of that, actually.


Yep, im rock stable at 1306mhz core with 1.212vc and 7000mhz mem. This DC2 cooler is doing an awesome job too. Im seeing load temps of 58-60c.


----------



## Darius510

16000 in fire strike sound about right for 2x stock MSI 970s?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yep, im rock stable at 1306mhz core with 1.212vc and 7000mhz mem. This DC2 cooler is doing an awesome job too. Im seeing load temps of 58-60c.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> 16000 in fire strike sound about right for 2x stock MSI 970s?


Make sure you're quoting the GPU score, not the combined (system) main score which includes the CPU & memory







. 16000 would be very low if you mean GPU score.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> 16000 in fire strike sound about right for 2x stock MSI 970s?


This is what I get with 4790K at 4.7Ghz and 2x 970 at 1580/7400:


----------



## IronWill1991

According to the tracking, my package should be returning to Newegg by Wednesday. Hopefully, I'll get full refund by Friday and MSI GTX 970 gaming should be in stock by then.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> =/
> 
> I was looking forward to the mouse pads that come with them. Crazy as that may sound. They probably aren't that great anyway.


I'm still using the mousepad I got with my EVGA GTX Titan Signature! Great mousepad!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> This is what I get with 4790K at 4.7Ghz and 2x 970 at 1580/7400:


Weird....on my 4790K at 4.5 and stock 970s, I get 15920 score, 21746 GPU, 12404 physics, 6161 combined.

You get 16558 score, 21534 GPU, 13251 physics and 7021 combined.

I get that your 4.7 over my 4.5 should be a higher physics score....but why is my GPU score higher than yours, if you're OCed?


----------



## 12Cores

It looks like amd threw in the towel, no price drops. Newegg actually has an r9 280x for $339, which makes no sense. I think the most likely answer is that they cannot afford to drop the prices on these parts, curious to see what happens here. On a more positive note the release of the gtx 970/980 has caused an epic callapse in used market for AMD cards, I just saw a 280x for a $120 and a 290x for $220 which are great deals.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> It looks like amd threw in the towel, no price drops. Newegg actually has an r9 280x for $339, which makes no sense. I think the most likely answer is that they cannot afford to drop the prices on these parts, curious to see what happens here. On a more positive note the release of the gtx 970/980 has caused an epic callapse in used market for AMD cards, I just saw a 280x for a $120 and a 290x for $220 which are great deals.


Even worse the one rumor I've heard said the 390X could use the same sort of cooler as the 295X2....

Meaning AMD's answer will be a very hot running, likely very power hungry, highly overclocked binned 290X...


----------



## Darius510

Am I missing something? The voltage control in afterburner appears to do nothing. Ive set it to unlock voltage control and unlock monitoring, tried all three modes (reference, MSI, extended MSI)....and based on what the afterburner charts, it doesnt seem to budge when I bump up the voltage. Is it because I'm already at a 108% out of 110% power limit before I've even upped the volts?

What's a safe/typical voltage bump anyway?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> According to the tracking, my package should be returning to Newegg by Wednesday. Hopefully, I'll get full refund by Friday and MSI GTX 970 gaming should be in stock by then.


Will you be charged a restocking fee?????


----------



## No Hands 55

Anyone know why newegg shows the giga 970 as sold out instead of out of stock? Hopefully this isn't bad news. Was hoping they'd be bad soon


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Weird....on my 4790K at 4.5 and stock 970s, I get 15920 score, 21746 GPU, 12404 physics, 6161 combined.
> 
> You get 16558 score, 21534 GPU, 13251 physics and 7021 combined.
> 
> I get that your 4.7 over my 4.5 should be a higher physics score....but why is my GPU score higher than yours, if you're OCed?


Which driver you got?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Which driver you got?


344.16


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Will you be charged a restocking fee?????


No, I talked to Newegg over live chat. They said I won't be charged if I refused the package. As long you didn't open the package then you're fine.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> 344.16


I bet you're on windows 8/8.1?

It scores much higher marks in firestrike for me than my windows 7 partition does


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I bet you're on windows 8/8.1?
> 
> It scores much higher marks in firestrike for me than my windows 7 partition does


Yeah, 8.1.

So I've basically been able to match bit-tech's OC on my MSI 970s - +175/1503mhz Core, +350/3856mhz Memory, +50mv.

I ain't mad at that at all, but how in the world did you get your core all the way up to 1580?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> Anyone know why newegg shows the giga 970 as sold out instead of out of stock? Hopefully this isn't bad news. Was hoping they'd be bad soon


That usually means they had it recently and it went back out of stock.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah, 8.1.
> 
> So I've basically been able to match bit-tech's OC on my MSI 970s - +175/1503mhz Core, +350/3856mhz Memory, +50mv.
> 
> I ain't mad at that at all, but *how in the world did you get your core all the way up to 1580*?


That's the wonderful silicon lottery, my friend.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah, 8.1.
> 
> So I've basically been able to match bit-tech's OC on my MSI 970s - +175/1503mhz Core, +350/3856mhz Memory, +50mv.
> 
> I ain't mad at that at all, but how in the world did you get your core all the way up to 1580?


In SLI mode my best quiet and stable game clock so far (45mins tested with bf4 + ~4 runs of tomb raider bench) is 1532mhz core/8020mhz mem, but I haven't really pushed as far as they'll go. Temps max at 71c with those speeds on top card and 66-67c on the bottom at 1250-1300rpm on the fans (100mm MSI Gaming GTX 970) which is barely audible above my 1000rpm 140mm case fans.... individually both cards are able to go much higher (brief tests of 1600mhz+), might manage more in SLI than I can now with some tweaking but I'm pretty much settled until custom BIOS time for now on that.

Most people's cards seem to settle in on the 1500-1550mhz range so far when run individually, though, from what I'm seeing.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> From what I read they used the one from the 780ti on the 290 version. And in Nvidias defence, they don't make the aftermarket coolers.


Someone corrected me in a later post, I didn't edit it to reflect that sorry, not to mention it should be long buried in this thread by now haha. It was the EVGA coolers that were having the problems, not any cooler Nvidia made, I just didn't stare at the pictures long enough and make the connection around all the EVGA 970 cooler hate at the time.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> It looks like amd threw in the towel, no price drops. Newegg actually has an r9 280x for $339, which makes no sense. I think the most likely answer is that they cannot afford to drop the prices on these parts, curious to see what happens here. On a more positive note the release of the gtx 970/980 has caused an epic callapse in used market for AMD cards, I just saw a 280x for a $120 and a 290x for $220 which are great deals.


Newegg also has an MSI 280X at 239$ CAD and 249$ USD.

Nevermind it's an MSI Gaming R9 280. Kinda sucks when I got my Windforce 7950 over a year ago for 200$ a piece.


----------



## renji1337

Oh my god. I ordered my 970's and they shipped from newegg with UPS 3 day...They came from Cali and was expected to arrive on monday, it now says its scheduled for early delivery on friday...

Cali to NY in 2 days with 3 day shipping. It literally took a plane from cali to PA xD


----------



## icehotshot

112 EVGA bucks, hmmm that gtx 970 is looking mighty fine at $220 out of my pocket.

Too bad they are all out of stock.


----------



## DrBrogbo

These cards are INSANE overclockers. This 980 just keeps taking whatever I throw at it. I'm sure that's been beaten to death in this thread so far, but I am having a blast pushing this card.

1452 core and about 7.3 GHz memory so far without touching power limit or voltage (not sure I want to. I like how cool and quiet this card is).

It hasn't hit its limit yet, either.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm still using the mousepad I got with my EVGA GTX Titan Signature! Great mousepad!


Salt the wound.


----------



## Russ369

Is it worth an upgrade from a 680 to a 970?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Is it worth an upgrade from a 680 to a 970?


Here are my scores from my 670 FTW to my 980. Sure it wont be as big of a jump but you will see a huge improvement IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Finally got may card today and got it installed. Man this thing is night and day compared to my 670. Doubling my fps in games like BF4 and modded skyrim. Has anyone else with the SC noticed it boosting itself insanely high? I saw 1490-1503 Mhz a few times during some of my benching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benchmarks*
> 
> *670 FTW stock clocks*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 1080p
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p
> 
> 
> Catzilla 720p
> 
> 
> 3dMark Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2776021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *980 SC stock clocks*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 1080p
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p
> 
> 
> Catzilla 720p
> 
> 
> 3dMark Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812994
> 
> 
> 3dMark Firestrike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2813023


----------



## Aznlotus161

Have my sights on the MSI 970 for the holidays.

What kind of performance boost would I expect coming from an EVGA 550 Fermi







?

I didn't really get into benchmarks until after so I'm left with no reference point.


----------



## Clockdisaster

Damn, nice benchmarks. Used 560 for 3 years, 980 or 970 upgrade should be a pretty neat one. Will need to get some ram too after that.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Here are my scores from my 670 FTW to my 980. Sure it wont be as big of a jump but you will see a huge improvement IMO.


I don't see why it couldn't boost that high. I've bumped my core up to 1450ish so far (not done with it yet) without increasing voltage, and I haven't started getting any artifacts or anything yet.

With my custom fan profile, it stays at 69°, and my Kill-a-Watt shows it pulling 305 from the wall during Heaven runs.

I've never been so impressed with a piece of hardware before.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Just tried my hand at the EVGA SC GTX 970 on the Egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-487-070
Fingers crossed that its not a dud, love this style of card so i went with it.
With only $170 out of my pocket, due to old GC i had laying around should be a nice win for my new X99 build.
Birthday money is in the mail so hopefully next week or two ill be getting another one to add to the new rig.

These cards will make Star Citizen look even better im hoping.


----------



## mcg75

Question gentlemen,

Been trying to find the difference between the whql drivers 344.11 and 344.16 just released. I saw a mention of a bug for the new cards hence 344.16 is just for them.

What did they change?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Comeon amazon! Get my card in stock!



That total was from a gift card...lol


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> I don't see why it couldn't boost that high. I've bumped my core up to 1450ish so far (not done with it yet) without increasing voltage, and I haven't started getting any artifacts or anything yet.
> 
> With my custom fan profile, it stays at 69°, and my Kill-a-Watt shows it pulling 305 from the wall during Heaven runs.
> 
> I've never been so impressed with a piece of hardware before.


I said that it wouldn't be a big of a jump because they were coming from a 680 vs my 670.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Question gentlemen,
> 
> Been trying to find the difference between the whql drivers 344.11 and 344.16 just released. I saw a mention of a bug for the new cards hence 344.16 is just for them.
> 
> What did they change?


Supposedly they fixed GTX 970/980 compatibility issues with Asus Rampage IV Black (X79) and all X79 ASRock motherboards.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Question gentlemen,
> 
> Been trying to find the difference between the whql drivers 344.11 and 344.16 just released. I saw a mention of a bug for the new cards hence 344.16 is just for them.
> 
> What did they change?


wish i have time to read through it but i'm already later for work









http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/344.16/344.16-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## TopicClocker

The value of the Titan has just increased, ten-fold.
To those who knocked the Titan.

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09/26/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-review



Quote:


> On the PC side Mordor also compares to the Batman games, in that it's of good quality. There are even some enhanced graphics settings, including an ultra-high texture setting that requires a full 6GB of video memory. My only issue with it is some awkward menu controls, but most of those are customizable and those that aren't aren't too inconvenient to get used to.


Taking advantage of high-end hardware with 6GB, pretty sweet if i must say.








It will also likely be above console textures since it's supposed to be an optional texture pack, the developers are showing they care.









I wonder if new 6GB-8GB cards will release soon.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The value of the Titan has just increased, ten-fold.
> To those who knocked the Titan.
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09/26/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-review
> 
> 
> Taking advantage of high-end hardware with 6GB, pretty sweet if i must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will also likely be above console textures since it's supposed to be an optional texture pack, the developers are showing they care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if new 6GB-8GB cards will release soon.


Oh come on can I have this 970 at least a day before its obsolete?


----------



## traxtech

That's definitely over exaggerated.. lol, have you not seen the in-game textures?


----------



## MURDoctrine

LOL I don't buy that for a second. They said the same thing about watchdogs XD. Also, they are reviewing it on a 570.... wow.


----------



## Darius510

Is it normal for one card to have less voltage than the other in SLI? One of my MSI 970s is constantly like .05V below the other.


----------



## Noufel

don't know if it's a repost but here a review of 970 sli
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html
nice performance under 400 watts


----------



## escalibur

Some (obviously still very rare) review about Galax GTX 970 EXOC in non-english (portugese?):


----------



## CasualCat

additional 970 sli review:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The value of the Titan has just increased, ten-fold.
> To those who knocked the Titan.
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09/26/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-review
> 
> 
> Taking advantage of high-end hardware with 6GB, pretty sweet if i must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will also likely be above console textures since it's supposed to be an optional texture pack, the developers are showing they care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if new 6GB-8GB cards will release soon.


8GB GTX 980/970 cards are slated for release in around a month according to Gibbo of OcUK (their managing product director as far as I know his of his title). Realistically though, I have a rather large question mark as to how they are fitting any requirement to recommend 6gb cards for their game on a 1080p target resolution. I actually am a developer myself and the only real ways to do so would require either gross negligence on the development front for literally invisible quality gains to the user, or using absurdities like fully uncompressed textures and slapping on top resolutions onto objects that will never take up more than a tenth or less of the screen space (8K res. textures on a chair, as a hypothetical example, or a small rock) and couldn't even be displayed if they took up 100% of the screen for those users.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Question gentlemen,
> 
> Been trying to find the difference between the whql drivers 344.11 and 344.16 just released. I saw a mention of a bug for the new cards hence 344.16 is just for them.
> 
> What did they change?


It was a PCI-E Gen. 3 issue with some newer motherboards, no real functional difference.


----------



## thadius856

Found this 970 SLI review.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Found this 970 SLI review.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html


Quote:


> What we'll see continuously is that in Ultra HD the 970 SLI setup is not as fast as say two 780 Ti cards ir a Titan-Z. *This is due to a more limited 256-bit memory bus mostly*. The higher clocks alone won't save the performance.


Maybe I don't quite understand things that well but if the 970 is limited by bandwidth, the 980 should be experiencing the same thing issues at 4K yet it's not.


----------



## Nilsom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Maybe I don't quite understand things that well but if the 970 is limited by bandwidth, the 980 should be experiencing the same thing issues at 4K yet it's not.


Nice man!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Maybe I don't quite understand things that well but if the 970 is limited by bandwidth, the 980 should be experiencing the same thing issues at 4K yet it's not.


Yeah that comment struck me as odd to say the least too







. The only functional differences between the GTX 970 and 980 are that they have different core counts (1664 vs. 2048), everything else is the same (other than pcb/cooler of course as that varies by specific model).


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yeah that comment struck me as odd to say the least too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only functional differences between the GTX 970 and 980 are that they have different core counts (1664 vs. 2048), everything else is the same (other than pcb/cooler of course as that varies by specific model).


Exactly, I caught that too.


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> On another note... Here's my result so far (and temps that I end up at after over an hour of play in BF4 and around 90 minutes earlier in Archeage with maxed gpu usage throughout) with the aim being for silent operation & low heat output. This is on a 4.4ghz 2600k running both cards at PCI-E 2.0 x8, to boot....


Hey GT, Are you saying you are getting maxed gpu usage in BF4 or was that just for Archage? Very curious as I am also using a 2600K @ 4.5, but with 7970's and never see more than 60-80% usage on the cards in BF4. Am interested to see that much more powerful cards won't be bottlenecked by this cpu. Thanks


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BusterOddo*
> 
> Hey GT, Are you saying you are getting maxed gpu usage in BF4 or was that just for Archage? Very curious as I am also using a 2600K @ 4.5, but with 7970's and never see more than 60-80% usage on the cards in BF4. Am interested to see that much more powerful cards won't be bottlenecked by this cpu. Thanks


Both, sir.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Just tried my hand at the EVGA SC GTX 970 on the Egg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-487-070
> Fingers crossed that its not a dud, love this style of card so i went with it.
> With only $170 out of my pocket, due to old GC i had laying around should be a nice win for my new X99 build.
> Birthday money is in the mail so hopefully next week or two ill be getting another one to add to the new rig.
> 
> These cards will make Star Citizen look even better im hoping.


I got mine yesterday. I didn't have much time to play with it yet. I threw it in and quickly overclocked it. It ran through Firestrike no problems @ 1520's core and 8000 mem. I hope to get more time with it today, but I am pleased with the initial results.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2824602

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2824561


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Both, sir.


Cool that's good to know, must just be a BF4 thing cause i do see full usage in other programs. Thanks for the quick answer as well as all the other info you have been providing.


----------



## 1508AD

Do you play Planetside 2 at all? Would love to hear some 970/980 SLI feedback.


----------



## fataliate

Nabbed a MSI frozr 970 myself. Didn't get to use it cause of exams yet. What kind of OC (core and memory) should I be getting in afterburner without messing with the voltages?


----------



## renji1337

I wish they put SLI OC'd in reviews.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Just tried my hand at the EVGA SC GTX 970 on the Egg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-487-070
> Fingers crossed that its not a dud, love this style of card so i went with it.
> With only $170 out of my pocket, due to old GC i had laying around should be a nice win for my new X99 build.
> Birthday money is in the mail so hopefully next week or two ill be getting another one to add to the new rig.
> 
> These cards will make Star Citizen look even better im hoping.


I love those type of cards for some reason. That one reminds me of my old GTX470.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Moar benchmarks, this time from Anandtech:

*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0*
Synthetics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Noise:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Games:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













OC (maximum boost clock from 1418MHz to 1455MHz, 7.8GHz memory):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Source

Looks like the EVGA doesn't fare well with noise even at idle.

Not as much overclockability either...just reaffirms my decision to go with MSI to be honest.


----------



## VSG

If I went by AT's overclocking numbers, I would be shocked at seeing how OCN members go so much higher









Also you mention they are louder at idle, but they seem to be one of the quietest at load. The loud cooler also explains this:






Quote:


> If there is an Achilles heel for the GTX 970 FTW then it is idle noise levels. EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooler just doesn't idle very well; even at its minimum fan speed, it still pushes enough air to push the sound meter to 42.7 dB. At this noise level the GTX 970 FTW is not in terrible shape, but near-silent at idle it is not. As it currently stands this card is not going to be a great choice for users looking for a system that can idle with little noise, especially compared to some of the 38dB cards we've seen over the last year.
> 
> This I suspect is why EVGA is looking into changing their card over to using passive cooling at idle. If EVGA can successfully pull off that modification and turn off the fans when idling, then they will resolve the card's one true weakness and go from the bottom of this chart to the top.


Essentially a more aggressive fan curve.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I wish they put SLI OC'd in reviews.


Me too... I'm up to 1530mhz sli stable now but here's some bf4 multi from last night at 1440:
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/0f/0f9ceae9_YdtdpC7.png

Wish I had known metro redux for existing owners was a preorder promo only . Don't want to shell out $25 x2 for it haha when I own the originals. I will bench various games today at the 1530/8020 speed and post results though tonight







vs stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Moar benchmarks, this time from Anandtech:
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0*
> Synthetics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noise:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC (maximum boost clock from 1418MHz to 1455MHz, 7.8GHz memory):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Looks like the EVGA doesn't fare well with noise even at idle.
> 
> Not as much overclockability either...just reaffirms my decision to go with MSI to be honest.


OC will vary but the EVGA sample I had (acx SC 1.0 Gtx 970) topped out at about 1455 and ran much warmer, and especially more noisily, in doing so compared to the msi gaming 970s I ended up with. The design sucks







.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If I went by AT's overclocking numbers, I would be shocked at seeing how OCN members go so much higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you mention they are louder at idle, but they seem to be one of the quietest at load. The loud cooler also explains this:
> Essentially a more aggressive fan curve.


Good point, there were too many to add so I picked those that were relevant to me







.

Yeah seems to be on par with what EVGA stated earlier about an aggressive fan curve set (presumably) by the BIOS.

Haven't seen any updates from them regarding that...

Prefer the "fan less" mode of the MSI and Gigabyte versions.


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone managed to grab a MSI GTX980 GAMING ???


----------



## orick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Moar benchmarks, this time from Anandtech:
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0*
> Synthetics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noise:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC (maximum boost clock from 1418MHz to 1455MHz, 7.8GHz memory):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> Looks like the EVGA doesn't fare well with noise even at idle.
> 
> Not as much overclockability either...just reaffirms my decision to go with MSI to be honest.


They did say EVGA is planning to copy asus and msi soon with bios update to enable the fanless at idle option.

Also, looks like the heat sink design is changed and the heat pipes don't contact gpu at all now. There is an aluminum baseplate.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> They did say EVGA is planning to copy asus and msi soon with bios update to enable the fanless at idle option.
> 
> Also, looks like the heat sink design is changed and the heat pipes don't contact gpu at all now. There is an aluminum baseplate.


Which means there must be a viable BIOS flash tool?


----------



## renji1337

Both mine are here! installing now!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Both mine are here! installing now!


Good stuff!

I moved my second gtx 970 to the third pcie slot, dropped temps by 10C on top card and 5C on second one.

I really hope EK will make blocks for these MSI Gaming gpus. Theyve added loads to their website saying coming soon even the none reference ones like Gigabyte G1, but nothing for MSI.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> I moved my second gtx 970 to the third pcie slot, dropped temps by 10C on top card and 5C on second one.
> 
> I really hope EK will make blocks for these MSI Gaming gpus. Theyve added loads to their website saying coming soon even the none reference ones like Gigabyte G1, but nothing for MSI.


Just randomly put my cards at +170 and +300 and they showed 1.250v and 1.200v and they ran through 3 loops of heaven easily.

GET THIS. MY TEMPS TOPPED OUT AT 60C TOP AND 50C BOTTOM!

This is with a corsair carbide air 540 with a modded side panel. I put a intake fan in the side panel. gpus at 70% fan speed. this is glorious!


----------



## VSG

Checking out the EVGA stream on PCPer and they have a similar "no fan spin at low loads mode" now for ACX 2.0


----------



## renji1337

Just did another 2 loops. This time both at 1600 and +300 on the mem...they did great. I flipped my AC on and now the top temp is still 60c but the bottom card is at full load and only 45c. don't know how its doing this lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Just did another 2 loops. This time both at 1600 and +300 on the mem...they did great. I flipped my AC on and now the top temp is still 60c but the bottom card is at full load and only 45c. don't know how its doing this lol


Just double check the clocks, if your clocks drop from instability it will make your temps lower.

Otherwise awesome! ha


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just double check the clocks, if your clocks drop from instability it will make your temps lower.
> 
> Otherwise awesome! ha


looks like my limit is 1600 because my bottom card is stuck at 1.200v instead of 1.250v >_<

1600 core/+350 memory so far. 1610 core = instant crash.

Why is one card 1.250v and one 1.2v? (can't believe 1.2v and 1600mhz are running that well)

also how safe is +87mv 24/7

I can't believe the cards are only topping out at 60c and 45-50c for the bottom card. I have my side fan as intake too. If I shut the side fan off the temps rise to 69c top card and 60c bottom card. if i turn my AC off it would be higher too prob .


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> looks like my limit is 1600 because my bottom card is stuck at 1.200v instead of 1.250v >_<
> 
> 1600 core/+350 memory so far. 1610 core = instant crash.
> 
> Why is one card 1.250v and one 1.2v? (can't believe 1.2v and 1600mhz are running that well)
> 
> also how safe is +87mv 24/7
> 
> I can't believe the cards are only topping out at 60c and 45-50c for the bottom card. I have my side fan as intake too. If I shut the side fan off the temps rise to 69c top card and 60c bottom card. if i turn my AC off it would be higher too prob .


what mobo you running?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> what mobo you running?


z77 ud3h by gigabyte.


----------



## MoBeeJ

Sli is buggy, the secondary card will always be stuck at said voltage.

1600 mhz is quit something btw...


----------



## jojoenglish85

Ya i would say it looks to be ok, but its only due to the bios of the card, just imagine what it can due when its completely unlocked








just wait patiently and keep those puppies cool. Until then enjoy every game you can play.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*
> 
> Sli is buggy, the secondary card will always be stuck at said voltage.
> 
> 1600 mhz is quit something btw...


whats amazing to me is not only are both my cards doing 1600mhz, its that one is doing it at 1.2v (bottom card)


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Just randomly put my cards at +170 and +300 and they showed 1.250v and 1.200v and they ran through 3 loops of heaven easily.
> 
> GET THIS. MY TEMPS TOPPED OUT AT 60C TOP AND 50C BOTTOM!
> 
> This is with a corsair carbide air 540 with a modded side panel. I put a intake fan in the side panel. gpus at 70% fan speed. this is glorious!


HOLY CRAP, those temps match my 290+H80 (which peaks at ~53 after 4/5 hours of BF4)!!!!!!!

I want to upgrade so badly, but I feel like ~$200 for another 290 would be way cheaper than tryna sell mine and getting 970s.


----------



## snoball

I'll post this here too (it is also in the 980 owners club)

My GTX 980 has ASIC of 70.1%. With a +100 Core and +300 Mem and +25 mV I am hitting 80 C while testing Unigine Heaven 4.0. Card is set to TDP Target of 125%. Max boost clock is about 1480 MHz. My fan is spinning up to 70-80% depending on the current load.

Do these numbers look right? Also, what's this ASIC thing mean?


----------



## Zipperly

If anyone is interested this is from my single GTX 780 at 1293mhz core 7000mem. I cannot get the stupid print screen feature to work right in win 8.1..... I can do Heaven next if anyone is interested in it for the sake of comparison.

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS:
75.6
Score:
3163
Min FPS:
34.7
Max FPS:
143.5


----------



## renji1337

My asic is 70% and 77%


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> z77 ud3h by gigabyte.


Your score seems low, can you try running again and run the extreme HD preset again at 080p?

here's my numbers at the above settings for SLI:



My cards ASICs are 87% and 71.6%


----------



## snoball

You guys are running different tests. Heaven and Valley.


----------



## renji1337

I'll download valley now.


----------



## $ilent

doh, my bad

On another note, my SLI isnt working when the second GPU is in the third slot? Do they need to be in first and second pcie slot for SLI to work?


----------



## Zipperly

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 GTX 780 1293mhz core 7000mem. 1.212vc.
FPS:
65.8
Score:
1658
Min FPS:
32.6
Max FPS:
137.8

Just for those who wanna compare with 970's and 980's.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> They did say EVGA is planning to copy asus and msi soon with bios update to enable the fanless at idle option.
> 
> Also, looks like the heat sink design is changed and the heat pipes don't contact gpu at all now. There is an aluminum baseplate.


I think that is due to that being an ACX 2.0 and the cards with the heatsink issues were ACX 1.0.


----------



## Chargeit

Here's my Asus DCUii 780 in Heaven 4.0. It was doing 1320 on the core, but the Vram on this one is crap... It sucks to see such a good OC'er held back by Vram... It is what it is.

The Voltage is locked, and it's on air.

Doing,

+63mV
+300 core (1320 MHz)
+300 Vram (6600 MHz)



If only this card had the Samsung ram like my first one.









*I didn't cycle the run.


----------



## renji1337

Getting 4910 in valley and some weirdness i've noticed

+230 top card 1.250v bottom 1.200v

+220 top card 1.250v bottom 1.225v


----------



## Difunto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> whats amazing to me is not only are both my cards doing 1600mhz, its that one is doing it at 1.2v (bottom card)


check the asic of both cards and the one with the lowest will run with more voltage.. we just need a bios
****** i just saw ur post and the card with 70% is probably the one thats holding you down and needing more volts to run.


----------



## svenge

I think that the Anandtech GTX 970 review does sum up the 970/980 release quite succinctly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> "*At anything over $300 there are only two single-GPU cards to consider: GTX 980 and GTX 970. Nothing else matters.* For much of the last year NVIDIA has been more than performance competitive but not price competitive with AMD. So I am very happy to see NVIDIA finally reverse that trend and to do so in such a big way."


Surely AMD will release something in early 2015 to try and challenge the current situation, but NVIDIA undoubtedly has the rest of 2014 on lock.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Getting 4910 in valley and some weirdness i've noticed
> 
> +230 top card 1.250v bottom 1.200v
> 
> +220 top card 1.250v bottom 1.225v


Please post your issue here: http://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I think that the Anandtech GTX 970 review does sum up the 970/980 release quite succinctly:
> Surely AMD will release something in early 2015 to try and challenge the current situation, but NVIDIA undoubtedly has the rest of 2014 on lock.


This. I don't think we'll see anything really competitive on an overall basis from AMD for another 5-6 months at minimum, by which time Big Maxwell 2.0 is going to be here or coming







. For anyone buying today, the GTX 970 and 980 if your budget is $300+ are the only two cards that will really be getting a second glance.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> I think that the Anandtech GTX 970 review does sum up the 970/980 release quite succinctly:
> Surely AMD will release something in early 2015 to try and challenge the current situation, but NVIDIA undoubtedly has the rest of 2014 on lock.


well that's not true. THere are some who will find the 290 290x more appealing. Maybe not anandtech, but they don't speak for everyone.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> well that's not true. THere are some who will find the 290 290x more appealing. Maybe not anandtech, but they don't speak for everyone.


Maybe a true AMD fangirl would, but for most people, a card that runs far hotter (in terms of core and heat output into room/office), far louder, overclocks worse, draws twice the power oc-to-oc, and costs more, *all while offering worse performance*, is not going to be anything they take a look at whatsoever. AMD is just out of the picture right now until they put something better than they have out.


----------



## semitope

thats all well and good but there are still people who will see value in the r9 over the 970. eg.

one simple example: gamer who is looking for a GPU now and a monitor planned for early next year looks and sees that nvidia has not announced adaptive sync support for these GPUs. Sees hey, if I want to be able to use it next year I have to go r9.

I was planning to be adaptive sync ready but I figure I lived without it for this long so w/e. Another person might not see it that way.

Also there are the crossfire people and those who want the better compute performance. Pure gaming with not too many considerations sure, but things are more complicated than that.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> thats all well and good but there are still people who will see value in the r9 over the 970. eg.
> 
> one simple example: gamer who is looking for a GPU now and a monitor planned for early next year looks and sees that nvidia has not announced adaptive sync support for these GPUs. Sees hey, if I want to be able to use it next year I have to go r9.
> 
> I was planning to be adaptive sync ready but I figure I lived without it for this long so w/e. Another person might not see it that way.
> 
> Also there are the crossfire people and those who want the better compute performance. Pure gaming with not too many considerations sure, but things are more complicated than that.


Lol... sure


----------



## snoball

Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%

Never had issues on my 770...


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%
> 
> Never had issues on my 770...


add me on steam Darkpriest667 we'll boot her up and see what's going on I have a 980 and haven't tried BL2 yet


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%
> 
> Never had issues on my 770...


My 980 doesn't get any better frames than my 580 did. Makes me think it's CPU limited.

From what I recall, Borderlands 2 is pretty horrendously optimized.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%
> 
> Never had issues on my 770...


I've not had any issues with borderlands 2 on my 980. I had stability issues the other night but tracked that down to the new version of Precision X. Would cause many of my games to lock up and/or crash. Using 4.2.1 now and I have no issues.

*edit*
Precision X not Afterburner.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> I've not had any issues with borderlands 2 on my 980. I had stability issues the other night but tracked that down to the new version of afterburner. Would cause many of my games to lock up and/or crash. Using 4.2.1 now and I have no issues.


Where the heck is version 4.2.1? I cant find that.


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%
> 
> Never had issues on my 770...


Has anyone had any problems with the tech demo "A new Dawn" running like garbage on their 980s at like 15fps?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Where the heck is version 4.2.1? I cant find that.


Dangit typo on my part. I meant precision x. Link


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Dangit typo on my part. I meant precision x. Link


Ok thanks, I thought I noticed some weird stuff going on with msi afterburner as well.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> thats all well and good but there are still people who will see value in the r9 over the 970. eg.
> 
> one simple example: gamer who is looking for a GPU now and a monitor planned for early next year looks and sees that nvidia has not announced adaptive sync support for these GPUs. Sees hey, if I want to be able to use it next year I have to go r9.
> 
> I was planning to be adaptive sync ready but I figure I lived without it for this long so w/e. Another person might not see it that way.
> 
> Also there are the crossfire people and those who want the better compute performance. Pure gaming with not too many considerations sure, but things are more complicated than that.


Uh......... nope. Maxwell 2.0 has similar compute performance anyway, and you can buy a g-sync monitor now that is a proven tech and works great instead of hoping and wishing that adaptive sync turns out to be OK let alone even in any desirable monitors to buy









There really aren't more considerations to any purchase decision here as you make it out to be.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> thats all well and good but there are still people who will see value in the r9 over the 970. eg.
> 
> one simple example: gamer who is looking for a GPU now and a monitor planned for early next year looks and sees that nvidia has not announced adaptive sync support for these GPUs. Sees hey, if I want to be able to use it next year I have to go r9.


Why would anyone be so proactively excited for a vaporware feature that only exists on a spec sheet at best, has no timetable for actual implementation, and of which its actual costs and benefits (read: effectiveness) are completely unknown? Monitor pricing premiums aside, at least G-SYNC _actually exists_ and has been shown to _actually work_...

Again, the only people who are currently looking at "FreeSync" as a near-term viable option are people with Radeon SSDs and RAM and a FX-9590, and/or active members of AMD's advocate program.


----------



## error-id10t

What a waste of pages ago trolling the other side, who cares about AMD vs. Nvidia in this specific thread..


----------



## mingocr83

Guys, just to let you know...the EVGA 980 Cards, with ACX 2.0 coolers are available as we speak on EVGA.com...perhaps in some other websites on the next few days...


----------



## hollowtek

1700/4000 on the 970 g1 gaming max load only 51c, I'm very pleased.


----------



## Farmer Boe

That's pretty ridiculous. I'm tempted to try 970's in SLI for the lower temps and associated noise.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 1700/4000 on the 970 g1 gaming max load only 51c, I'm very pleased.


1.7GHz I didn't realize people were getting clocks like that.


----------



## Bluemustang

Seriously. 2k on the mem too. Is that stock G1 with the stock +87mv? Damn lucky man, mine only do 1560.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Seriously. 2k on the mem too. Is that stock G1 with the stock +87mv? Damn lucky man, mine only do 1560.


I haven't touched the voltage yet. No plans to, thus is good enough lol.


----------



## Bluemustang

1700 core with no added voltage? That is leaps and bounds beyond anyone else ive heard of so far. You tested that in harsh games like crysis 3 or heaven/valley bench? Either you got some kind of mistake there or you've got one hell of a golden chip.

Whats your cards voltage running as reported by afterburner?


----------



## thadius856

I can run 1700 too, if I only start up Furmark.


----------



## DBEAU

I've never been very lucky when it comes to the gpu/cpu lottery. Only getting about 1400mhz out of my Zotac even under water. Still an awesome card and I was able to re-use my 670 block therefore saving a good bit in the long run.


----------



## Bluemustang

1400 ouch. This guy at 1700 was making me feel jealous and almost wanting to return my current 970s lol. 1400 makes my 1560 feel a little better though


----------



## DBEAU

ya know... I was just messing around with the "core voltage" on afterburner and checking it with gpu-z and I don't think the voltage control does anything. Can anyone confirm that increasing core voltage actually increases voltage at all?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> ya know... I was just messing around with the "core voltage" on afterburner and checking it with gpu-z and I don't think the voltage control does anything. Can anyone confirm that increasing core voltage actually increases voltage at all?


Just tested; stock voltage is 1.206 in afterburner under load, with +87mV load voltage is 1.256v. Both read the same voltage in GPU-Z and AB.


----------



## DBEAU

Under load my voltage dances between 1.125-1.200. I only have the option to increase +37mV and that doesn't really change much. I only noticed it hit 1.212 a couple times after I added the +37mV but thats it. I really can't wait for some custom BIOS's


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> 1700/4000 on the 970 g1 gaming max load only 51c, I'm very pleased.


Screenshots please.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

I didn't read 540 pages but these should to be added to thread starter

Roundup of MSI, Asus amd EVGA Offerings .... best, most detailed review I have read yet .... the power delivery and component cooling set the MSI apart
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/1

Guru 3D - Gigabyte G1 970
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review,1.html

MSI 970 Gaming
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6700/msi-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-twin-frozr-v-gaming-oc-video-card-review/index17.html


----------



## KenjiS

Anandtech's is up as well if it hasnt been posted

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga

They couldnt push theirs as far as I've seen other 970s pushed... Apparently TDP limitation

As for other benches, it appears my estimation is right, in Rome:Total War 2 at least, the 970 is within 3fps of my 770 SLI setup... 55.6 OC vs 58fps.. So slightly slower but so close i dont really care.. you wont see 3 fps.. Also on their Bench comparing the 970 FTW to other cards, its 3fps slower than a 780 SLI setup on Metro Last Light at 1440p... The games where SLI can actually get a legit win on their benchmark suite are Battlefield 4, Bioshock Infinite and Crysis 3...

The bit-tech review is good too BTW, didnt see that one till now...

So on the overclocking thing, is there a really quick guide on how exactly to push my 970 when i get it? how do i tell when to add more voltage, or change the power limit, how do i know where to put the temp limit thing... etc I was planning to start by just plugging the numbers in from one of the sites and use that as a baseline but i wasnt sure that would be a good idea


----------



## Bluemustang

Easy. Type in the max added voltage you want to use then crank the megahertz to 11!

Nah crank it to 1600 or whatever then add or remove 25 mhz until the game runs (i use crysis 3 and heaven bench). Also with these maxwell cards we arent seeing artifacts with insufficient voltage. The game just freezes or gray screens. I had to hard restart my pc each time it froze


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> thats all well and good but there are still people who will see value in the r9 over the 970. eg.
> 
> one simple example: gamer who is looking for a GPU now and a monitor planned for early next year looks and sees that nvidia has not announced adaptive sync support for these GPUs. Sees hey, if I want to be able to use it next year I have to go r9.
> 
> I was planning to be adaptive sync ready but I figure I lived without it for this long so w/e. Another person might not see it that way.
> 
> Also there are the crossfire people and those who want the better compute performance. Pure gaming with not too many considerations sure, but things are more complicated than that.


Really?! Amd apologists like you are the reason amd skate by year in year out, the reason they would rather launch terrible marketing campaigns that outright insult and attack nvidia instead of actually putting there money where their mouths are and make the better product.

Don't be a fanboy and grab amd out of some misplaced loyalty, go for the better product for the money and atm the 970 and the 980 are much better for the money.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Easy. Type in the max added voltage you want to use then crank the megahertz to 11!
> 
> Nah crank it to 1600 or whatever then add or remove 25 mhz until the game runs (i use crysis 3 and heaven bench). Also with these maxwell cards we arent seeing artifacts with insufficient voltage. The game just freezes or gray screens. I had to hard restart my pc each time it froze


Ok so start high and go down, I was going to start at something like 1300 core/1900 mem because that seems to be the average people are getting roughly, 80 degree thermal limit (Ideally) and like 110% on the Power Limit


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok so start high and go down, I was going to start at something like 1300 core/1900 mem because that seems to be the average people are getting roughly, 80 degree thermal limit (Ideally) and like 110% on the Power Limit


Some people like me start at lower and keep raising the clock until it become unstable.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> thats all well and good but there are still people who will see value in the r9 over the 970. eg.
> 
> one simple example: gamer who is looking for a GPU now and a monitor planned for early next year looks and sees that nvidia has not announced adaptive sync support for these GPUs. Sees hey, if I want to be able to use it next year I have to go r9.


Adaptive Sync have a single monitor announced supporting it yet? What about planned models? How many manufacturers is "Many"? What type of screns are we looking at? How bout real world performance beyond a demo at a tech event? No? Ok then, Dont worry about it, For all you know it might not come out till 2016, or 2017.... And whos to say GSync isnt going to fall in price between now and then or Adaptive Sync ends up being a bit bad...

Do not buy for some technology promised tomarrow, But for what is delivered today. Tomarrow may simply not come in the tech world.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok so start high and go down, I was going to start at something like 1300 core/1900 mem because that seems to be the average people are getting roughly, 80 degree thermal limit (Ideally) and like 110% on the Power Limit


Average 1300? More like 1500.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Average 1300? More like 1500.


On the Core?! I see 1500 boost clocks..

Well we'll see. Mine gets here tuesday


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> On the Core?! I see 1500 boost clocks..
> 
> Well we'll see. Mine gets here tuesday


Boost is all that really matters. Ya add +150, 200, 250 whatever and then the card adds that to the boost and runs at the boost constantly so long as you got sufficient heat and power buffer.


----------



## CalinTM

What are the max and min voltages on a GTX 980 ? Using afterburner... ?!


----------



## kx11

PNY 980 is here finally


----------



## Remij

Is raising the voltage to +87mV safe to do on the reference 980? I see in the Guru3d review that they cranked their voltage right up.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Is raising the voltage to +87mV safe to do on the reference 980? I see in the Guru3d review that they cranked their voltage right up.


+87mV is safe cheers


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> What are the max and min voltages on a GTX 980 ? Using afterburner... ?!


+87mV makes by me 1.21- 1,25 V


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Is raising the voltage to +87mV safe to do on the reference 980? I see in the Guru3d review that they cranked their voltage right up.


Safe - but perhaps not necessary


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> +87mV makes by me 1.21- 1,25 V


1.21 is +0mV and 1.25 is with +87mV, dont think so...

I mean stock voltage on load, vs. stock voltage on max mV set in afterburner.


----------



## mcg75

Gentlemen, anyone else here using a 970/980 with a Samsung 590D 4K monitor through displayport?

I've been having issues with bios error beeps and lost signals since I got my 980 and it appears support for the monitor from Nvidia is the problem.

The 590D worked perfectly with my 780 Ti setup so it's not a monitor or cable issue.

Took out my PB278Q 1440P and hooked it up to the 980 with the same displayport cable and it runs flawless as well.

I'm guessing Nvidia has been working on 970/980 drivers for awhile and simply didn't add support for 4K single tile monitors when they did for 780 etc.


----------



## Zipperly

Hey guys where are some of those overclocked 970 vs overclocked 780 reviews? I know I saw some floating around here.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> PNY 980 is here finally


Is that the overclocked core speed? Whats it boosting to under gpuz sensors tab? Nice clocks btw.

MY 970s have been folding all day happily, both at 1500mhz core on stock voltage. But the top card gets up to 86c and throttles, only down to 1477mhz core though. Put a room fan blowing air on the side now and temps have dopped to 66C on the top card. I hope they release a block soon for the MSI Gaming 970s.


----------



## killerbeee

Please update your post when you have some progress . 590D is coming for my 980 setup and thats bad news
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Gentlemen, anyone else here using a 970/980 with a Samsung 590D 4K monitor through displayport?
> 
> I've been having issues with bios error beeps and lost signals since I got my 980 and it appears support for the monitor from Nvidia is the problem.
> 
> The 590D worked perfectly with my 780 Ti setup so it's not a monitor or cable issue.
> 
> Took out my PB278Q 1440P and hooked it up to the 980 with the same displayport cable and it runs flawless as well.
> 
> I'm guessing Nvidia has been working on 970/980 drivers for awhile and simply didn't add support for 4K single tile monitors when they did for 780 etc.


----------



## killerbeee

Add this http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/msi-gtx-980-review-twin-frozr-v-oc-gaming-4g/


----------



## $ilent

Is there any word on a custom bios being made yet for the gaming 970?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is that the overclocked core speed? Whats it boosting to under gpuz sensors tab? Nice clocks btw.
> 
> MY 970s have been folding all day happily, both at 1500mhz core on stock voltage. But the top card gets up to 86c and throttles, only down to 1477mhz core though. Put a room fan blowing air on the side now and temps have dopped to 66C on the top card. I hope they release a block soon for the MSI Gaming 970s.


those clocks are just a test using evga 16 to see how far i can OC , first time i cranked up the mem oc to 800+ and the gpu stopped working but i didn't touch the voltage then tried it again with 200+ something for core clocks and 400+ for mem clock and it worked fine while temps didn't rise above 35c


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there any word on a custom bios being made yet for the gaming 970?


I'm under the impression that BIOS's are ready to go but we don't yet have a program (nvflash?) that is compatible for the job.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerbeee*
> 
> Add this http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/msi-gtx-980-review-twin-frozr-v-oc-gaming-4g/


I love how they stop to talk about how awesome the RoG Swift is but then benchmark everything at 1080p and 4k instead of 1440p....


----------



## Aznlotus161

I've been reading reviews of people who've already purchased the MSI 970.

Does the orientation of the heat sinks actually prevent you from using SLI bridges?


----------



## snoball

I think the Strix and MSI Gaming are taller than usual so it messes up SLI bridges if they aren't flexible.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I've been reading reviews of people who've already purchased the MSI 970.
> 
> Does the orientation of the heat sinks actually prevent you from using SLI bridges?


For two gpus it's fine but for tri sli the plastic bridges won't work, you'll need to use combination of the flexible ones.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerbeee*
> 
> Add this http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2014/09/msi-gtx-980-review-twin-frozr-v-oc-gaming-4g/


No playable framerates in Battlefield 4 and WatchDogs at 4K-Ultra.

Also.

The 980 looks close to obsolete when compared to the 970, the 970 is clearly *the* best bang for the buck.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I think the Strix and MSI Gaming are taller than usual so it messes up SLI bridges if they aren't flexible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> For two gpus it's fine but for tri sli the plastic bridges won't work, you'll need to use combination of the flexible ones.


Thanks guys, what type of bridges? Just the normal 2 way or 2 way spaced?

Preferably I'll plan out the build with 2 way spaced to give it a bit more air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I love how they stop to talk about how awesome the RoG Swift is but then benchmark everything at 1080p and 4k instead of 1440p....


I was disappointed as well...I guess it kind of tells you how limited in stock they are nowadays.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thanks guys, what type of bridges? Just the normal 2 way or 2 way spaced?
> 
> Preferably I'll plan out the build with 2 way spaced to give it a bit more air.
> I was disappointed as well...I guess it kind of tells you how limited in stock they are nowadays.


Well you can't run the gpus in 1st and 3rd pcie slot since sli doesn't work when the gpus not running at least x8 pcie from my personal experience so they need to be in 1st and 2nd slot, in which case one flexible sli bridge will work.


----------



## FreeElectron

I am thinking of 970 sli till the big cards are released.
What do you think of the MSI 970 Gaming 4g one?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am thinking of 970 sli till the big cards are released.
> What do you think of the MSI 970 Gaming 4g one?


Superb cards, my two in SLI keep frames per second on BF4 on Ultra settings at 105 average on 1440p. That at stock aswell.


----------



## renji1337

Does anyone get dead bugs in there PC? I hadn't opened mine for a year and when I put my 970's in, i counted 11 dead bugs lol.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Does anyone get dead bugs in there PC? I hadn't opened mine for a year and when I put my 970's in, i counted 11 dead bugs lol.


Ewww


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Does anyone get dead bugs in there PC? I hadn't opened mine for a year and when I put my 970's in, i counted 11 dead bugs lol.


I heard about a guy that found most of a mouse in one. It had been chopped in half by the rear fan.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I heard about a guy that found most of a mouse in one. It had been chopped in half by the rear fan.


Double ewww


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I heard about a guy that found most of a mouse in one. It had been chopped in half by the rear fan.


What kind of fan was he using? No case fan would cut a mouse in half... That's made up.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What kind of fan was he using? No case fan would cut a mouse in half... That's made up.


You've clearly never had a delta fan.

They routinely take off fingers.


----------



## Chargeit

Bs.

How did the mouse get through a running case fan to be cut in half? It's impossible.

If a mouse was half through a case fan when it turned on, it would jam the fan, it wouldn't start.

If a mouse was dumb enough to attempt to pass through a spinning fan, it would at best cut it's nose and not get any further.

Have some common sense.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Does anyone get dead bugs in there PC? I hadn't opened mine for a year and when I put my 970's in, i counted 11 dead bugs lol.


I once had a random mini fly infestation i guess in my house where I would suck up 5 live flies a day with a vacuum near my windows or on the walls and tried a few fly paper hanging things too, I think that lasted for a week or 2. The odd thing is I have no idea what started it as my house is always very clean, but I guess they spawned a family of them inside somewhere. Either way, I did find probably 4-6 dead small flies in the bottom of my PC when I went to clean it.

I know software bugs are pretty common, but I guess this one falls under a hardware bug category lol.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I once had a random mini fly infestation i guess in my house where I would suck up 5 live flies a day with a vacuum near my windows or on the walls and tried a few fly paper hanging things too, I think that lasted for a week or 2. The odd thing is I have no idea what started it as my house is always very clean, but I guess they spawned a family of them inside somewhere. Either way, I did find probably 4-6 dead small flies in the bottom of my PC when I went to clean it.
> 
> I know software bugs are pretty common, but I guess this one falls under a hardware bug category lol.


I bought a ducky shine 3 keyboard before and apparantly ants got in the shipping box.

Imagine the horror when I go to start typing on it and I see one ant. I lift it up and look at the bottom? Bajillions of ants...but they got scared that I moved the keyboard. All these bajillion ants then proceeded to go back into the keyboard from where they came...

That's when the true horror began. Realizing I then had to take this over 100$ keyboard apart and fight the world war of ants armed with nothing but a screwdriver, a ED500, and a cat.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I bought a ducky shine 3 keyboard before and apparantly ants got in the shipping box.
> 
> Imagine the horror when I go to start typing on it and I see one ant. I lift it up and look at the bottom? Bajillions of ants...but they got scared that I moved the keyboard. All these bajillion ants then proceeded to go back into the keyboard from where they came...
> 
> That's when the true horror began. Realizing I then had to take this over 100$ keyboard apart and fight the world war of ants armed with nothing but a screwdriver, a ED500, and a cat.


Cool story


----------



## tpi2007

Ah... hum... errr... hey guys, did you notice that we flew past 5k posts and that this thread is an ever growing absolute record for a week now ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/3690_30#post_22878803


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Ah... hum... errr... hey guys, did you notice that we flew past 5k posts and that this thread is an ever growing absolute record for a week now ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews/3690_30#post_22878803


Nvidia must have made a packet based on the interest.


----------



## $ilent

Guys, i made an MSI GTX Gaming club here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1515697/msi-gtx-900-gaming-edition-owners-club/0_100#post_22917366

If anyone is interested in joining


----------



## thunder12

It arrived! Woohoo, my computer is now complete...

Thank goodness for tinted windows. The white LED msi logo looks so pretty peaking throug.
.

(good quality photos amirite?)

Quick question, there is a lot of msi software on the CD that comes with it. What should I install as i'm betting a lot of it is trash?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder12*
> 
> It arrived! Woohoo, my computer is now complete...
> 
> Thank goodness for tinted windows. The white LED msi logo looks so pretty peaking throug.
> 
> (good quality photos amirite?)
> 
> Quick question, there is a lot of msi software on the CD that comes with it. What should I install as i'm betting a lot of it is trash?


http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78216/en-us

All you need my friend.

Well that and MSI afterburner and GPuz


----------



## kx11

did the best i could with 3dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4182729?

3dmark is reporting my cpu as 5960x but i wish it was


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> did the best i could with 3dmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4182729?
> 
> 3dmark is reporting my cpu as 5960x but i wish it was


Ooo thats a nice gpu score! Best I could manage with my 970 was around 13650.


----------



## kx11

oh maybe i should get higher score then


----------



## thunder12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78216/en-us
> 
> All you need my friend.
> 
> Well that and MSI afterburner and GPuz


Cheers for that. Is the Rivatuner stats server not useful at all?

The MSI gaming app reaks of bloatware and the visual design on those UIs sends unpleasant shivers down my spine so i'm glad that they are unneeded.


----------



## renji1337

I wish I didn't have the free version of 3dmark. I have to run every single test just to run the last one.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I wish I didn't have the free version of 3dmark. I have to run every single test just to run the last one.


if i remember correctly you can get a free key for 3dmark 13 by buying evga gpu's

http://www.evga.com/articles/00734/

edit: oh that prom. is closed


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> if i remember correctly you can get a free key for 3dmark 13 by buying evga gpu's
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00734/
> 
> edit: oh that prom. is closed


my dreams.

APPARANTLY they let you run tests seperately now!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thunder12*
> 
> Cheers for that. Is the Rivatuner stats server not useful at all?
> 
> The MSI gaming app reaks of bloatware and the visual design on those UIs sends unpleasant shivers down my spine so i'm glad that they are unneeded.


Never used riva stats, last I remember it was just an annoying app that I could never close.


----------



## renji1337

I broke 17k!


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Well I was ready to start benching my cards, but I can't get for the life of me get NVIDIA software to detect my 2nd 970.

I can see both of my cards in GPU-Z (the only difference between them being GPU-Z is reading the second card's revision as "FF" rather than "A1" and showing "P-04 Board" for BIOS on the first card), but NVIDIA software is only showing one card and not giving me the option to SLI. I checked the connections and SLI bridge and it's all good. I also forced x8 and gen 3 in the bios, but still no go. Re-installing GeForce Experience didn't change anything.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys, i made an MSI GTX Gaming club here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1515697/msi-gtx-900-gaming-edition-owners-club/0_100#post_22917366
> 
> If anyone is interested in joining


I'm planning to join this club when I get MSI gaming. Hopefully they will be in stock by Friday once I get refunded.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Patiently waiting to see if ekwb releases water blocks for the MSI 970s...that will be the day.









Saw some people having success with using GTX 670 water blocks which is kind of neat.

Is anyone planning to water cool a MSI 970/980? Would like to know your thoughts.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Hey guys where are some of those overclocked 970 vs overclocked 780 reviews? I know I saw some floating around here.


Here:
Quote:


> Here's a review someone found I thought was worth posting as this kind of comparison is often cited but rarely has data to answer it so far:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


EDITED to make the big bold red text pointing out the charts list the base, not boost clocks, even bigger.









It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.


----------



## Chargeit

I see the 780's oc'ed to something like 1120, yet my Asus DCUii 780 does 1320 on air. I'm running it 24/7 @ 1250 / 6600 without breaking a sweat... This is a nice fps difference when I bench. On top of that, even the 970's seem to have a lower clock then people are claiming.

I personally would also like to see benches done truly maxed. I don't know about you guys, but high here, and medium there on settings isn't how I like it. I want to be able to jack them up. Sure, I'll lower from there if need be, but, I'd still like to see full balls to the wall settings on these things.

I already decided after looking closer at the numbers to send the 970 I have in the mail back. I'll move to the 980 for a more worthy upgrade.





I know he's catching some hate for oc'ing his tests, and maybe he has a "Golden" 780, but, those are drastically different benchmarks.

From his benchmarks, the 970 isn't nearly as impressive, and falls behind a 780.

I don't know about you guys but like them, I'm going to OC my card. His results are likely much closer to what I'd expect, then reviews that don't OC, or just do the minimal OC.

I can't help but think people are getting caught up in these high clocks, without thinking about scaling... Hell, I did for a min myself, which is why I ordered one. I'm just happy I came to my senses before accepting a card I would end up regretting coming for a 780.


----------



## renji1337

SLI works perfect for me.


----------



## KenjiS

SLI depends on the game and where the limitation lies.

There are games where my 770 SLI is equalled by a single 970 within 1-2fps. And there are games where a single 970 will kick my 770 SLI to the curb because SLI doesnt work in it.

And yes there are titles where there is no contest and my 770 SLI is the winner.

Sadly almost nothing I play is in that last category. Thus why I'm switching to a single 970...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I see the 780's oc'ed to something like 1120, yet my Asus DCUii 780 does 1320 on air. I'm running it 24/7 @ 1250 / 6600 without breaking a sweat... This is a nice fps difference when I bench. On top of that, even the 970's seem to have a lower clock then people are claiming.
> 
> I personally would also like to see benches done truly maxed. I don't know about you guys, but high here, and medium there on settings isn't how I like it. I want to be able to jack them up. Sure, I'll lower from there if need be, but, I'd still like to see full balls to the wall settings on these things.
> 
> I already decided after looking closer at the numbers to send the 970 I have in the mail back. I'll move to the 980 for a more worthy upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he's catching some hate for oc'ing his tests, and maybe he has a "Golden" 780, but, those are drastically different benchmarks.
> 
> From his benchmarks, the 970 isn't nearly as impressive, and falls behind a 780.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but like them, I'm going to OC my card. His results are likely much closer to what I'd expect, then reviews that don't OC, or just do the minimal OC.
> 
> I can't help but think people are getting caught up in these high clocks, without thinking about scaling... Hell, I did for a min myself, which is why I ordered one. I'm just happy I came to my senses before accepting a card I would end up regretting coming for a 780.


Lower 970 clocks? Mate every single one I've seen on here does at least 1500mhz core overclock, some doing over 1600. And this is just on the stock bios.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> SLI depends on the game and where the limitation lies.
> 
> There are games where my 770 SLI is equalled by a single 970 within 1-2fps. And there are games where a single 970 will kick my 770 SLI to the curb because SLI doesnt work in it.
> 
> And yes there are titles where there is no contest and my 770 SLI is the winner.
> 
> Sadly almost nothing I play is in that last category. Thus why I'm switching to a single 970...


Random moment but i'm in buffalo right now.

small world.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Random moment but i'm in buffalo right now.
> 
> small world.


My 970 is not here yet, you're too early to steal it


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lower 970 clocks? Mate every single one I've seen on here does at least 1500mhz core overclock, some doing over 1600. And this is just on the stock bios.


Yea, I mean the reviews are under the clocks people are getting. I'm guessing they're running them at stock boosts.

It makes it difficult to compare. It would be nice to see a high oc'ed 970 vs high oc'ed 780.

It's ok though, I've made up my mind. I didn't like Sli when I tried it, and I need more then a small boost over my 780 for longer term Nvidia surround gaming. I'm going to wait and see what happens with the 980 6gb, and 980ti/990/whatever.

If I were coming for a 770, or even 680, then the 970 sounds like a damned good upgrade. From a 780, the only real bonus I see is the 4gb Vram.

Heck, I will say I'm tempted to accept the 970, and put it into my back up rig... Not going to do it, but it's tempting.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm drooling and hoping i hit 1500...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm drooling and hoping i hit 1500...


I think 1500 is almost guranteed. both mine went right up to 1600. If i could get the bottom card to go up from 1.2v to 1.25v ill be stable at even higher I bet.

I'm expecting the best 970's to get around 1700mhz once modded bios is out.







and that would be on air too.


----------



## yawa

Yeah still on the fence myself. As AMD as it gets with me, but these cards are impressive.

Only thing stopping me (besides being broke), is the fact that we knew Nvidia is sitting on something much better, AMD is going to come out swinging, and even these low prices will likely drop like Jason tied to a boulder in Crystal lake.

Point is, this is the one time where even us Enthusiasts should wait a month or two, because a price war is definitely incoming, with a hardware war to soon follow.

I know I'd kick myself if I spent $549 on a 980 right now only to watch as competition over the next few months see's Nvidia drop a 40-50% better performing card in response to an AMD card that matches or beats it, all while prices on both sides drop like crazy. Heck I can even see the 980 winding up at the same price point as the 970 when a Ti drops.

Which I think for the first time in years, is entirely conceivable.

Also 390X rumors point towards HBM stacked Dram. Which means a lot more interesting things on the horizon for both companies.

Either way, I'm going to give it till early December before I make a decision. But Nvidia certainly has caught my eye for the first time in years. No matter which way it goes though, we are likely looking at the first generation of cards to see high end products drop into the "affordable mainstream" tier right from the get go...

after getting use to years of ticks from Intel on the CPU side of things, how awesomely unexpected.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> My 970 is not here yet, you're too early to steal it


Secretly, i'm driving the UPS truck.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Secretly, i'm driving the UPS truck.


Fast and reckless I hope?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Fast and reckless I hope?


Takin' 15mph turns at 30. Overclocking your card before you even can.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I think 1500 is almost guranteed. both mine went right up to 1600. If i could get the bottom card to go up from 1.2v to 1.25v ill be stable at even higher I bet.
> 
> I'm expecting the best 970's to get around 1700mhz once modded bios is out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that would be on air too.


When people are saying 1500 do they mean the boost clock or do they mean the actual core? ie is it 1500 core that gets boosted beyond that or something like a 1300 core clock that hits 1500 in use because of the boost clock thing

-edit- also given the thermal efficiency you think we might see a GTX 990? I think its easily doable...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> When people are saying 1500 do they mean the boost clock or do they mean the actual core? ie is it 1500 core that gets boosted beyond that or something like a 1300 core clock that hits 1500 in use because of the boost clock thing
> 
> -edit- also given the thermal efficiency you think we might see a GTX 990? I think its easily doable...


usually we mean our boost clock. our normal clocks are at 1300-1400 (when oc'd) and boost up to 1550-1600+

my games stay at the same boost clock 24/7 usually


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> usually we mean our boost clock. our normal clocks are at 1300-1400 (when oc'd) and boost up to 1550-1600+
> 
> my games stay at the same boost clock 24/7 usually


Thats what i figured, just thought id check









i might shoot for 1350 core off the bat, if i get it stable, Awesome, if i dont, drop to 1325 and go from there..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I see the 780's oc'ed to something like 1120, yet my Asus DCUii 780 does 1320 on air. I'm running it 24/7 @ 1250 / 6600 without breaking a sweat... This is a nice fps difference when I bench. On top of that, even the 970's seem to have a lower clock then people are claiming.
> 
> I personally would also like to see benches done truly maxed. I don't know about you guys, but high here, and medium there on settings isn't how I like it. I want to be able to jack them up. Sure, I'll lower from there if need be, but, I'd still like to see full balls to the wall settings on these things.
> 
> I already decided after looking closer at the numbers to send the 970 I have in the mail back. I'll move to the 980 for a more worthy upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he's catching some hate for oc'ing his tests, and maybe he has a "Golden" 780, but, those are drastically different benchmarks.
> 
> From his benchmarks, the 970 isn't nearly as impressive, and falls behind a 780.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but like them, I'm going to OC my card. His results are likely much closer to what I'd expect, then reviews that don't OC, or just do the minimal OC.
> 
> I can't help but think people are getting caught up in these high clocks, without thinking about scaling... Hell, I did for a min myself, which is why I ordered one. I'm just happy I came to my senses before accepting a card I would end up regretting coming for a 780.


Wrong.. Again as I said in the big bold red text those are base clocks. I listed the boost clocks stated in the review (1300 for that 780 in those graphs







).

Quote:
Quote:


> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*


And once more since it seems to be missed by many... those charts I posted are listing the *BASE CLOCKS, the boost clocks are as stated in the quoted text right above (~1300mhz 780, 1228mhz 780 ti, 1530mhz 970).*


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> LOL... now I've heard everything.


I've had basically no issues with SLI dating back to running dual 8800GT 512mb cards through the present... most (of the VERY rare issues that do come up) things can be fixed permanently in under 5 minutes including time from noticing a problem to googling a fix and editing a config file. 99.9% of everything just works right away out of the box. Doesn't matter if you're going 970 or 980, SLI is a ridiculously good deal and ridiculously high performance level with these cards, and unlike amd's crossfire, it works in windowed modes even







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Firstly, SLI isn't a joke, I've run it before without any issues.
> 
> Secondly, I bought these for my backup rig. I will be purchasing 4 980ti's/Titan X's for my main rig.


Bought my GTX 970 SLI for my main rig running a 4k monitor, it's rocking







. I'll upgrade to whatever the next big thing is once I'm hurting on perf, for now I'm more than covered.


----------



## Chargeit

Going off the graph there isn't a 1500 970, or 1300 780. After reading the quote, yea, I see where you/they mentioned the boost clocks.

So, at a boost clock of 1300 on the 780, vs 1500 on the 970 there isn't a huge difference. It doesn't look like it is worth it for me to move from a 780 to a 970. Which is what I was thinking. Thanks, that helped further clear things up. It's a 980 or better for me.

*Graph, not graphic. ^^


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Going off the graphic there isn't a 1500 970, or 1300 780. After reading the quote, yea, I see where you/they mentioned the boost clocks.
> 
> So, at a boost clock of 1300 on the 780, vs 1500 on the 970 there isn't a huge difference. It doesn't look like it is worth it for me to move from a 780 to a 970. Which is what I was thinking. Thanks, that helped further clear things up. It's a 980 or better for me.


One thing to know is theres alot of 970's hitting 1600 and that there will be better driver improvements. I went from 780 classies to 970's and I don't regret it at all. There's also huge temperature drops with the 970's on air, were talking 20c or so.

Overall you will only get a performance boost of 7-15% when its all said and done. If you can sell your current card and wont lose much in out of pocket costs then there's nothing to lose.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Going off the graphic there isn't a 1500 970, or 1300 780. After reading the quote, yea, I see where you/they mentioned the boost clocks.
> 
> So, at a boost clock of 1300 on the 780, vs 1500 on the 970 there isn't a huge difference. It doesn't look like it is worth it for me to move from a 780 to a 970. Which is what I was thinking. Thanks, that helped further clear things up. It's a 980 or better for me.


Yeah, if you have a well-clocking 780 or average 780 Ti you aren't going to gain very much from a raw performance perspective in single card going to a GTX 970 (10% or so currently)... 980 is where you'll see much gain. For SLI the picture gets murkier as you get substantially worse average oc on air on an SLI 780/780 Ti setup at least compared to single-card due to the airflow issues on open-air coolers with their higher TDP resulting in higher temps and noise + lower clocks, whereas the 970 can still oc very very high while remaining silent and cool in that situation. But that goes into a more individual-basis area, because if you are on water obviously those factors are a non-issue







.

As someone who absolutely hates loud PC noise while gaming and doesn't want to turn his office into a boiler room, these cards are a godsend for SLI to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> One thing to know is theres alot of 970's hitting 1600 and that there will be better driver improvements. I went from 780 classies to 970's and I don't regret it at all. There's also huge temperature drops with the 970's on air, were talking 20c or so.
> 
> Overall you will only get a performance boost of 7-15% when its all said and done. If you can sell your current card and wont lose much in out of pocket costs then there's nothing to lose.


This, however is an EXCELLENT point as far as driver improvements that will come, and most cards do hit 1550-1600 on the core so far when run in single-card mode. Once we get unlocked power limiter bios'es flashed (and a nasty driver bug in SLI resulting in one card running 50mv or so lower than the other (thread being looked into by NVidia here: http://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/ ), higher clocks should stay quite nicely.

Both of my cards can run individually @ 1600mhz+ core in my short testing of them and 1.25v on the core is available (albeit hits the power limiter and forces itself to lower clocks/volts within a few minutes of gameplay, Brent (HardOCP review guy) even touched on this here: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041125118&postcount=131, but in SLI due to one maxing at 1.175v-1.193v (briefly on the latter, it always drops quickly to 1.175v) I can't push past about 1510-1530 game stable there, and ~1550-1560 bench stable. For now I'm running ~1504mhz on the core per card and 8020mhz on the mem.

*Brent mentions seeing the same behavior:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brent_Justice*
> I will say this, I could reach 1600MHz without artifiacts, without locking up. However, within a few minutes it would start throttling down due to the power limit. The power limit/TDP is the limiting factory of the overclock, not the temp, not the voltage. There's more headroom on the GPU than there is power limit/TDP cap.


----------



## Chargeit

The 970's are nice cards. After thinking about it, and testing out the 780's in sli, I want increased performance off of a single card if I can. That's why I'm hoping they are quick to release 6gb versions of the 980, or 980 ti's. I couldn't deal with the heat that sli generates. I keep my computer room closed off because of my cats, and the room heats up quickly. Also, my case did not seem to do well with sli, and I can't bring myself to buy blower style coolers.

I also noticed that a fair amount of the games I play don't support Sli. In such a case then the other card is just sitting in there sucking up power and heating up the top card.

Of course if the world were perfect, and every game knew that Sli/crossfire has been around for 10 years, then dual 970's would be very hard to resist indeed.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The 970's are nice cards. After thinking about it, and testing out the 780's in sli, I want increased performance off of a single card if I can. That's why I'm hoping they are quick to release 6gb versions of the 980, or 980 ti's. I couldn't deal with the heat that sli generates. I keep my computer room closed off because of my cats, and the room heats up quickly. Also, my case did not seem to do well with sli, and I can't bring myself to buy blower style coolers.
> 
> I also noticed that a fair amount of the games I play don't support Sli. In such a case then the other card is just sitting in there sucking up power and heating up the top card.
> 
> Of course if the world were perfect, and every game knew that Sli/crossfire has been around for 10 years, then dual 970's would be very hard to resist indeed.


6gb card would have to be the TI because the current ones are on a 256bit bus which means 4 or 8gbs.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The 970's are nice cards. After thinking about it, and testing out the 780's in sli, I want increased performance off of a single card if I can. That's why I'm hoping they are quick to release 6gb versions of the 980, or 980 ti's. I couldn't deal with the heat that sli generates. I keep my computer room closed off because of my cats, and the room heats up quickly. Also, my case did not seem to do well with sli, and I can't bring myself to buy blower style coolers.
> 
> I also noticed that a fair amount of the games I play don't support Sli. In such a case then the other card is just sitting in there sucking up power and heating up the top card.
> 
> Of course if the world were perfect, and every game knew that Sli/crossfire has been around for 10 years, then dual 970's would be very hard to resist indeed.


Ha, fair enough... if there are games you play that it doesn't work in, that's that for you







. I've heard 8GB variants of the 970/980 are due sometime in November, though judging by the fact that we're seeing custom 980's sooner than the same source (Gibbo/OcUK) said we would, maybe we'll see them this coming month.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 6gb card would have to be the TI because the current ones are on a 256bit bus which means 4 or 8gbs.


Didn't realize that. Well, I'm really hoping for the ti's. The more I think about the heat from sli, the more I realize it's a bad mistake for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Ha, fair enough... if there are games you play that it doesn't work in, that's that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've heard 8GB variants of the 970/980 are due sometime in November, though judging by the fact that we're seeing custom 980's sooner than the same source (Gibbo/OcUK) said we would, maybe we'll see them this coming month.


Yea, I play a lot of indie titles and the such. The outlook for them getting proper sli support is grim.

Civ 5 did great in sli/surround. Maxed out at 5760x1080p on a single 780 it feels a little jerky, not unplayable, but, I notice it. When I had the 2nd 780, it felt nice and smooth. I didn't get around to testing out BL2, but on a single 780 running a physx card, it requires me to lower some settings.

I'd be very tempted by a 8gb 980, though I think the best idea for me is to wait for the ti's. Assuming they happen. I'll see. I can run a lot of what I play fine on triple displays using a single 780, but, I do have some games which I haven't dared boot up, since I know the results will not be what I'm hoping for.


----------



## KenjiS

Keep in mind another consideration for the 700-series cards, the fact that many games coming out are going to want more than 2gb of VRAM.

I think in the next six months we will see a few 8gb 980s from third parties (Theres nothing stopping them from slapping 8gb on one I'd imagine. except cost) but I think we're also going to see a dual-gpu 990 (Replacement for the 690) and a GTX Titan II based on full fat 22nm Maxwell at $1000

Basically I predict in six to eight months:

GTX 960: $250

GTX 970: $330-350

GTX 980 4gb: $500

GTX 980 8gb: $600

GTX 990(Roughly 2x 970s) 8gb: $750

GTX Titan II 12gb: $1000

I think anyways...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Keep in mind another consideration for the 700-series cards, the fact that many games coming out are going to want more than 2gb of VRAM.
> 
> I think in the next six months we will see a few 8gb 980s from third parties (Theres nothing stopping them from slapping 8gb on one I'd imagine. except cost) but I think we're also going to see a dual-gpu 990 (Replacement for the 690) and a GTX Titan II based on full fat 22nm Maxwell at $1000
> 
> Basically I predict in six to eight months:
> 
> GTX 960: $250
> 
> GTX 970: $330-350
> 
> GTX 980 4gb: $500
> 
> GTX 980 8gb: $600
> 
> GTX 990(Roughly 2x 970s) 8gb: $750
> 
> GTX Titan II 12gb: $1000
> 
> I think anyways...


I would think more in line with

GTX990 @ $700 384-Bit 6GB
Titan 2 @$1000 384-Bit 12GB


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I would think more in line with
> 
> GTX990 @ $700 384-Bit 6GB
> Titan 2 @$1000 384-Bit 12GB


Possible. but i think the 990 would be a way of clearing out 970 chips before whatever the next series is called...

I highly doubt it will the GTX1x00 series


----------



## killerbeee

this should actually be added , next to tweaktown 980 reference review .
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6710/msi-geforce-gtx-980-4gb-twin-frozr-v-gaming-oced-video-card-review/index.html


----------



## Polska

I suspect going from SLI 760s to a 970 would not be worth it even if I could still manage to get good coin for them?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I suspect going from SLI 760s to a 970 would not be worth it even if I could still manage to get good coin for them?


Actually it would be worth it, its faster and its a single GPU instead of depending on SLI.


----------



## ltg2227

quick question. Why does the 980 have 256 bit and the 780 have 384 bit? I mean, does it factor into which one you might buy? I was just comparing the two cards at newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600536050%20600451269&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=48%7C14-125-682%5E14-125-682-02%23%2C14-487-007%5E14-487-007-TS&percm=14-487-007%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> quick question. Why does the 980 have 256 bit and the 780 have 384 bit? I mean, does it factor into which one you might buy? I was just comparing the two cards at newegg.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600536050%20600451269&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&CompareItemList=48%7C14-125-682%5E14-125-682-02%23%2C14-487-007%5E14-487-007-TS&percm=14-487-007%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


Its not apples to apples comparison, the new cards do the same or even better with a smaller bus due to many architectural changes.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> quick question. Why does the 980 have 256 bit and the 780 have 384 bit? I mean, does it factor into which one you might buy? I was just comparing the two cards at newegg.


Bus size alone doesn't mean anything. Bus size plus memory speed gives you total bandwidth which is the important number.

However, bandwidth between two generations of card aren't comparable as well.

The 780 Ti on paper has a lot more bandwidth than the 980. Yet at 4k when you need that bandwidth, the 980 still competes just fine with the Ti.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

My top card is running extremely hot during benching. Looks like open air cooler 970 SLI may have been a mistake. The bottom card is sitting at 59c running 44% fan speed and the top card is at 89-90c at 95% fan speed. The fans seem to be very quiet though even at full speed. Unfortunately I don't have any way to space the cards out on the MSI Gaming Z97M.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 6gb card would have to be the TI because the current ones are on a 256bit bus which means 4 or 8gbs.


Not the case. Just because a card has x bus size does not mean you can only go in increments of 2, 4, or 8gb.

A prime example was the 550 Ti and the 650 Ti

192 bit bus, 2GB VRAM.


----------



## FlighterPilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> My top card is running extremely hot during benching. Looks like open air cooler 970 SLI may have been a mistake. The bottom card is sitting at 59c running 44% fan speed and the top card is at 89-90c at 95% fan speed. The fans seem to be very quiet though even at full speed. Unfortunately I don't have any way to space the cards out on the MSI Gaming Z97M.


Such are the woes of mATX multi gpu configs. That is a big difference though.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Bus size alone doesn't mean anything. Bus size plus memory speed gives you total bandwidth which is the important number.
> 
> However, bandwidth between two generations of card aren't comparable as well.
> 
> The 780 Ti on paper has a lot more bandwidth than the 980. Yet at 4k when you need that bandwidth, the 980 still competes just fine with the Ti.


Clock for clock the 780 Ti does better at 4K vs the 980 than it does at 1080p. The bus width is in fact an important factor.

If it were not, we would not see it widened by Nvidia on the upcoming Maxwell successor(s) to the GTX 980.

Let me reiterate before arguments fly in from the woodwork. Architecture is just AS important, but bus width is by no means magically eliminated from the equation as some think. We're still on GDDR5, Nvidia has just made some compression algorithms to better make use of said bandwidth, but by no means does 256bit equal 384bit performance, speaking in terms of Kepler vs Maxwell.


----------



## ltg2227

thanks for the info! i think a 980, or 780 for that matter, would be a nice upgrade to my 670.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerbeee*
> 
> this should actually be added , next to tweaktown 980 reference review .
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6710/msi-geforce-gtx-980-4gb-twin-frozr-v-gaming-oced-video-card-review/index.html


Repped, thanks for the read.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Clock for clock the 780 Ti does better at 4K vs the 980 than it does at 1080p. The bus width is in fact an important factor.
> 
> If it were not, we would not see it widened by Nvidia on the upcoming Maxwell successor(s) to the GTX 980.
> 
> Let me reiterate before arguments fly in from the woodwork. Architecture is just AS important, but bus width is by no means magically eliminated from the equation as some think. We're still on GDDR5, Nvidia has just made some compression algorithms to better make use of said bandwidth, but by no means does 256bit equal 384bit performance, speaking in terms of Kepler vs Maxwell.


It increases the cost due to additional layers for bigger bus width. The best way to look at this would be in terms of p/p of new cards and what these cards are replacing in Nvidia's product line up (officially and on the record by Nvidia). You are getting extremely good performance, efficiency, price for 970/980 which are replacing GK104 cards.
When the upgrade is introduced for anything above the low/mid range for this generation (being Maxwell), bigger bus width would most likely be part of the price/performance value proposition that fits the target market, and be competitive with what the competition's offering are a that time. It's really that simple, in my opinion.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Not the case. Just because a card has x bus size does not mean you can only go in increments of 2, 4, or 8gb.
> 
> A prime example was the 550 Ti and the 650 Ti
> 
> 192 bit bus, 2GB VRAM.


Well then that would be a first for me, I always heard it was the other way around.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> thanks for the info! i think a 980, or 780 for that matter, would be a nice upgrade to my 670.


Here were my numbers coming from a 670 to 980. It has pretty much doubled my performance out of the box.

*Benchmarks*

*670 FTW stock clocks*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Heaven 1080p


Valley 1080p


Catzilla 720p


3dMark Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2776021




*980 SC stock clocks*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Heaven 1080p


Valley 1080p


Catzilla 720p


3dMark Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2812994


3dMark Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2813023


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlighterPilot*
> 
> Such are the woes of mATX multi gpu configs. That is a big difference though.


Any idea if I could lower temps on the card? Maybe let the second card hang down rather than screwing it in (not recommended I know). I currently have two DS Silences blowing air right onto the cards from the front and a rear fan/top fans in exhaust.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Clock for clock the 780 Ti does better at 4K vs the 980 than it does at 1080p.


Clock for clock yes the 780TI is faster than the 980 at any resolution really but no one compares them clock for clock because the 970 and 980 are designed to run at higher frequencies and plenty of benchmarks floating around show the 980 outperforming the 780TI at 4k unless of course you clock the 780TI and the 980 to the same frequency then the TI is going to be faster.

Quote:


> The bus width is in fact an important factor.


Not as much for the 970 and 980.
Quote:


> If it were not, we would not see it widened by Nvidia on the upcoming Maxwell successor(s) to the GTX 980.


If the card is going to be the successor to the GTX 980 then its going to obviously have beefier specs and a 384bit bus combined with the architectural changes will be even more win.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Bus size alone doesn't mean anything. Bus size plus memory speed gives you total bandwidth which is the important number.
> 
> However, bandwidth between two generations of card aren't comparable as well.
> 
> The 780 Ti on paper has a lot more bandwidth than the 980. Yet at 4k when you need that bandwidth, the 980 still competes just fine with the Ti.


256-Bit Bus in GTX980 ~ 30% faster then something in GTX770.
384-Bit Bus in GTX780 Ti is ~ 50% faster in theory then a GTX770.

Exclude scaling and you end up with 2 cards with about the same actual memory bandwidth.
After that its down to the core. GTX980 has to clock a bit higher to make up for a bit less memory bandwidth and because it hits very high clock it ends up faster then 780 Ti in most games.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> My top card is running extremely hot during benching. Looks like open air cooler 970 SLI may have been a mistake. The bottom card is sitting at 59c running 44% fan speed and the top card is at 89-90c at 95% fan speed. The fans seem to be very quiet though even at full speed. Unfortunately I don't have any way to space the cards out on the MSI Gaming Z97M.


I'm running 2 MSI 970's and i'm hitting temps of 60c top card and 45-50c bottom card at 70% fan speed although I have spacing.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Clock for clock the 780 Ti does better at 4K vs the 980 than it does at 1080p. The bus width is in fact an important factor.
> 
> If it were not, we would not see it widened by Nvidia on the upcoming Maxwell successor(s) to the GTX 980.
> 
> Let me reiterate before arguments fly in from the woodwork. Architecture is just AS important, but bus width is by no means magically eliminated from the equation as some think. We're still on GDDR5, Nvidia has just made some compression algorithms to better make use of said bandwidth, but by no means does 256bit equal 384bit performance, speaking in terms of Kepler vs Maxwell.


He asked if the bus size should be a consideration when picking between a 780 and a 980. The answer is still no.

Nobody said bus width wasn't important. It's just not the only consideration to be making.

In the 980's case, bandwidth truly only becomes a consideration when you are running 4k plus 4x AA.

On all my personal 4k testing, the 980 beats the 780 Ti with 0x aa but loses with 4x AA on.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/26.html

Techpower's results mirror my own. They have the 780 Ti 7% slower at 4k and they don't use AA. At 1080p, they use 4x AA and the gap is the same 7%.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I suspect going from SLI 760s to a 970 would not be worth it even if I could still manage to get good coin for them?


I'm going from SLI 770s to a single 970 if that helps.. Depends on what kind of games you play frequently...

Depending on the game, a single 970 might outperform the SLI 760s..


----------



## renji1337

Im going to break 18k if it's the last thing I do!


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Its not apples to apples comparison, the new cards do the same or even better with a smaller bus due to many architectural changes.


lol..

Architectural changes for heat and power reduction.. not compute power!!

I sold my Titan over a year ago... still waiting, that card came out how long ago..? An eco-friendly budget card like the 970, is perfect card for dormers, etc. Perfect for NVidia fans & others who are in build cycles. Though, from a performance point of view (BF4, etc) nothing new from these cards in terms of frames... & these same people could've chosen to buy an 290x/780 a YEAR ago.. too.

Lets face it, they offer the best price/performance ratio.

That alone^ doesn't make *these* NVidia cards better. They are value driven & I am ok with that, because it makes for an easy cheap Gamer-builds. I understand the efficiency of these cards, and I am impressed. Would rather avoid SLI at all cost and work 5 paper routes and wash cars for 3 more weeks (even whore myself out) just to get a single better card, than anything SLI/xfire. I ran both for several years.

Just wish people would be truthful with themselves... buying *two* 970 because you want to lower your bill..? etc.

I can't wait to hear about the 980ti, or Titan, etc. If these new round of big brothers actually perform, I might build a few new gamer rigs for some LAN game'age.

Now, I need a SINGLE gaming monitor @ 32" or bigger, plz. <-- PPI doesn't matter..

( I use to play Castle Wolfenstein @ 600x400 & BF1942 at double that)


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Keep in mind another consideration for the 700-series cards, the fact that many games coming out are going to want more than 2gb of VRAM.
> 
> I think in the next six months we will see a few 8gb 980s from third parties (Theres nothing stopping them from slapping 8gb on one I'd imagine. except cost) but I think we're also going to see a dual-gpu 990 (Replacement for the 690) and a GTX Titan II based on full fat 22nm Maxwell at $1000
> 
> Basically I predict in six to eight months:
> 
> GTX 960: $250
> 
> GTX 970: $330-350
> 
> GTX 980 4gb: $500
> 
> GTX 980 8gb: $600
> 
> GTX 990(Roughly 2x 970s) 8gb: $750
> 
> GTX Titan II 12gb: $1000
> 
> I think anyways...


In 6-8 months? I think that's way too high. At the least I don't think the 970 will be going up in the time period when AMD starts dropping competition.

I think it's more like...

960 - $199

970 - $249

980 - $339

980Ti - $439

With the Titan's and 990 being completely unguessable considering the absurd $3000 SKU on the Titan Black.

I mean the 970 is already under $300 and we don't even have competition yet, so I fully expect the 980 to take it's place the Moment we get some. I have a feeling both AMD and Nvidia have more than inkling about what the other company has waiting in the wings and are preparing for a price war the likes of which we haven't seen in 5-6 years.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> In 6-8 months? I think that's way too high. At the least I don't think the 970 will be going up in the time period when AMD starts dropping competition.
> 
> I think it's more like...
> 
> 960 - $199
> 
> 970 - $249
> 
> 980 - $339
> 
> 980Ti - $439
> 
> With the Titan's and 990 being completely unguessable considering the absurd $3000 SKU on the Titan Black.
> 
> I mean the 970 is already under $300 and we don't even have competition yet, so I fully expect the 980 to take it's place the Monet we get some.


The 970s are not reference designs tho. So a lot of them are priced between $330 and 350 right now. Where are you seeing them for $300 because I have a very hard time believing that


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The 970s are not reference designs tho. So a lot of them are priced between $330 and 350 right now. Where are you seeing them for $300 because I have a very hard time believing that


Sorry I'm just going by the initial "suggested retail price" that I had read in some reviews, i wasnt aware of the non-reference thing.

But my point is Nvidia is already aggressively pricing their upper end cards before anything has even been dropped by the other side. In 6-8 months we will have nearly all high end cards from both companies out, so I just have a hard time believing the price will stay the same when this stuff will be in full swing.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> In 6-8 months? I think that's way too high. At the least I don't think the 970 will be going up in the time period when AMD starts dropping competition.
> 
> I think it's more like...
> 
> 960 - $199
> 
> 970 - $249
> 
> 980 - $339
> 
> 980Ti - $439
> 
> With the Titan's and 990 being completely unguessable considering the absurd *$3000 SKU on the Titan Black.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the 970 is already under $300 and we don't even have competition yet, so I fully expect the 980 to take it's place the Moment we get some. I have a feeling both AMD and Nvidia have more than inkling about what the other company has waiting in the wings and are preparing for a price war the likes of which we haven't seen in 5-6 years
> 
> 
> .


Did you mean 3k USD for Titan Z?


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Not the case. Just because a card has x bus size does not mean you can only go in increments of 2, 4, or 8gb.
> 
> A prime example was the 550 Ti and the 650 Ti
> 
> 192 bit bus, 2GB VRAM.


Your examples weren't high end cards and thus such a methods can be used more appropriately, for the cards you mentioned the memory size was more of a check box feature instead of providing great performance what is needed with high end cards. With asymmetric memory config you have crippled performance to some of the card's memory chips and that is the reason it has never been done at high end.


----------



## n780tivs980

Brand new aftermarket 780 ti's on sale for $480 now with borderlands free, it's making it hard to justify the $100 more atm for aftermarket 980s. Especially as more and more people here report that their 780 ti's fared better when AA was turned up because of the bandwidth difference.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> lol..
> 
> Architectural changes for heat and power reduction.. not compute power!!


I suggest you read the article from anandtech.com. Heat and power reduction are not the only Architectural changes.


----------



## Scorpion49

I wonder if the 980 Strix will be $629 or more like the Gigabyte 980 G1 gaming... I'm guessing more expensive, maybe $649?

That power delivery....


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> Your examples weren't high end cards and thus such a methods can be used more appropriately, for the cards you mentioned the memory size was more of a check box feature instead of providing great performance what is needed with high end cards. With asymmetric memory config you have crippled performance to some of the card's memory chips and that is the reason it has never been done at high end.


http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/graphics_extravaganza_ultimate_gpu_retrospective?page=0,9

The memory does not need to be asymmetrical to increase total VRAM size. The capacity of each chip just needs to be modified.

The 650 Ti and 550 Ti were examples of my prior point, and being asymmetrical was irrelevant to the point I was making, which was that doubling the VRAM is not the only option.


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/graphics_extravaganza_ultimate_gpu_retrospective?page=0,9
> 
> The memory does not need to be asymmetrical to increase total VRAM size. The capacity of each chip just needs to be modified.


Well don't you then need to use double density memory chips anyway and basically use only part of them? Not really a reasonable option, or have someone create custom size memory chips (unlikely to happen at these volumes).


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I bought a ducky shine 3 keyboard before and apparantly ants got in the shipping box.
> 
> Imagine the horror when I go to start typing on it and I see one ant. I lift it up and look at the bottom? Bajillions of ants...but they got scared that I moved the keyboard. All these bajillion ants then proceeded to go back into the keyboard from where they came...
> 
> That's when the true horror began. Realizing I then had to take this over 100$ keyboard apart and fight the world war of ants armed with nothing but a screwdriver, a ED500, and a cat.





Spoiler: Ants got into a pair of $5000 headphones.



http://www.q-audio.com/antsinstax.mov
http://www.q-audio.com/antsinstax2.mov

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609792/ants-in-my-stax-should-i-worry


----------



## kennyparker1337

So... probably a questions that has been answered before but I'm looking for a direct answer not a "because they could".

Why the 256-bit bus and not 384 or 512? Is it easier during design, or cheaper? What gives.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> So... probably a questions that has been answered before but I'm looking for a direct answer not a "because they could".
> 
> Why the 256-bit bus and not 384 or 512? Is it easier during design, or cheaper? What gives.


Its cheaper and due to some architectural changes they are able to do much more with a smaller bus.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ants got into a pair of $5000 headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.q-audio.com/antsinstax.mov
> http://www.q-audio.com/antsinstax2.mov
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609792/ants-in-my-stax-should-i-worry










o_o

My situation was exactly the same, but with a keyboard lol


----------



## rusirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> So... probably a questions that has been answered before but I'm looking for a direct answer not a "because they could".
> 
> Why the 256-bit bus and not 384 or 512? Is it easier during design, or cheaper? What gives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> So... probably a questions that has been answered before but I'm looking for a direct answer not a "because they could".
> 
> Why the 256-bit bus and not 384 or 512? Is it easier during design, or cheaper? What gives.


here is your answer


----------



## killerbeee

thanks @Aznlotus161 i hope you liked that


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> So... probably a questions that has been answered before but I'm looking for a direct answer not a "because they could".
> 
> Why the 256-bit bus and not 384 or 512? Is it easier during design, or cheaper? What gives.


The higher the Bus the more pins and traces are required in the die. Basically it comes down to cost. They could have put 384-Bit but then charge extra $100 more. Also you have to leave room for Big Maxwell. Also with 256-Bit they can go 4GB. IF they had 384-Bit you would have seen 3GB. 6GB would be too costly for something like a GTX970.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Did you mean 3k USD for Titan Z?


Er yes sorry. Z.


----------



## yawa

Nvidia improved their color compression technique monumentally with Maxwell, hence there is no need on a 980 or 970 to go any higher than 256bit bus. A lot of the reviews make mention of how little that bus means because of this, and IMO that is the most impressive thing about these cards.

To be honest though, I still don't consider the 980 to be much of an upgrade for the types of gains the high end wants. The 980Ti will almost certainly be 30-50% faster, taking full advantage of throughput on bus size and compression techniques.

Which is why I picture the prices getting as low as I predict, as by the time we have cards from both sides, the gains on the 980 will likely seem pedestrian.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ants got into a pair of $5000 headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.q-audio.com/antsinstax.mov
> http://www.q-audio.com/antsinstax2.mov
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/609792/ants-in-my-stax-should-i-worry


I've never felt so uncomfortable from a forum post...


----------



## snoball

GTX 980 SLI Review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_SLI/

I don't know if its been posted or not.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> GTX 980 SLI Review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_SLI/
> 
> I don't know if its been posted or not.


Totally not worth the premium over sli 970's, just as I had figured.


----------



## escalibur

Still quite rare 'review' about GALAX GTX 970 EXOC

(unboxing) video with some Furmark bench:


----------



## VSG

For the more hardcore benchers here: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2886


----------



## jojoenglish85

take it with a grain of salt though, the 980's aren't worth it now until the other non ref. models come out.


----------



## VSG

Are you referring to that guide I linked above? If so, that's the whole point of the E-Power board.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

I went ahead and returned my second 970 Gaming. I found it was also making a grinding sound as well as running so hot.

Looks like my 970 is capped at about 1570 core with +80mV. I did however notice a single purple screen flicker during valley runs with this core clock. Does that mean it's unstable? It was only a single flicker rather than continuous.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I went ahead and returned my second 970 Gaming. I found it was also making a grinding sound as well as running so hot.
> 
> Looks like my 970 is capped at about 1570 core with +80mV. I did however notice a single purple screen flicker during valley runs with this core clock. Does that mean it's unstable? It was only a single flicker rather than continuous.


You are probably right on the cliffs edge of stability/instability. Back it off a little until you can run through the benchmark several times with no anomalies.


----------



## spacin9

Techpowerup that's the second SLI review they did and didn't compare GTX 970/980 SLI to 780/780Ti SLI. Why can't these review sites do honest fricken reviews?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Techpowerup that's the second SLI review they did and didn't compare GTX 970/980 SLI to 780/780Ti SLI. Why can't these review sites do honest fricken reviews?


for real! i just want to seem them compared to 780 sli


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> You are probably right on the cliffs edge of stability/instability. Back it off a little until you can run through the benchmark several times with no anomalies.


I dropped my core down about 12MHz and ran completely stable. However I am noticing voltage drops and the card slightly downclocking (to about 1535) during benching. Should I be forcing constant voltage?


----------



## renji1337

Finally broke 18k on 3dmark with my SLI 970's


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Techpowerup that's the second SLI review they did and didn't compare GTX 970/980 SLI to 780/780Ti SLI. Why can't these review sites do honest fricken reviews?


They don't have a second 780 and 780 Ti to test from what I can see. They used all single cards for the 295x2 review as well.

But the 295x2 is a good substitute for the 780 Ti SLI. It's slightly faster because it can hold it's clocks with no throttle.

Looking at all the graphs, the 980 SLI easily defeats the 295x2 every resolution and the 970 SLI also does it up until 4K and triple monitor.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I dropped my core down about 12MHz and ran completely stable. However I am noticing voltage drops and the card slightly downclocking (to about 1535) during benching. Should I be forcing constant voltage?


I dont know if forcing constant voltage will help or not, sounds like you are just hitting the power limit and it throttles a bit. Might have to wait on a modded bios like the one we have for the 780's.


----------



## OPsyduck

Does anyone know how long till customs gtx 980 are going to be available? The struggle to wait for it is real...


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Does anyone know how long till customs gtx 980 are going to be available? The struggle to wait for it is real...


it is quite the same struggle as me waiting for a ref 970, except your struggle will probably be worth it


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> it is quite the same struggle as me waiting for a ref 970, except your struggle will probably be worth it


The thing that suck the most is that i won't be able to play shadow of mordor until i get my new gpu. Anyway what's the reason why there's no reference 970 and custom 980?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> The thing that suck the most is that i won't be able to play shadow of mordor until i get my new gpu. Anyway what's the reason why there's no reference 970 and custom 980?


yep im gpu-less as well. and custom 980s will come like they always do after a period of reference cards. unfortunately nvidia didnt require a ref 970 and i doubt there will ever be one, and thats all i want


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> yep im gpu-less as well. and custom 980s will come like they always do after a period of reference cards. unfortunately nvidia didnt require a ref 970 and i doubt there will ever be one, and thats all i want


I feel your pain brother.


----------



## Chargeit

You guys should pick up one of those cheap 750 ti's on OCN market.

750 ti, it's better then nothing.









Oh, and it makes a pretty good Physx card.


----------



## n780tivs980

Brand new 780 ti's down to $440 now with borderlands free, this is getting insane. My head hurts from trying to make the choice, between grabbing a 780ti for about $140 cheaper then wait for the big last maxwell installation. Or grab the 980 and be done with it for a year.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Brand new 780 ti's down to $440 now with borderlands free, this is getting insane. My head hurts from trying to make the choice, between grabbing a 780ti for about $140 cheaper then wait for the big last maxwell installation. Or grab the 980 and be done with it for a year.


Wait, really? Can't Borderlands be pawned off for 30$? Thank tech god for Maxwell lol


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Wait, really? Can't Borderlands be pawned off for 30$? Thank tech god for Maxwell lol


Aye!

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GTX780-GDDR5-3GB-Graphics-GV-N78TGHZ-3GD/dp/B00H707REI/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1411961336&sr=8-9&keywords=gtx+780+ti

The gigaybyte ghz edition for $440!

http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411961336&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti

The asus aftermarket edition for $480!

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Computer-Corp-780TI-GAMING/dp/B00HPS4B3M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1411961336&sr=8-5&keywords=gtx+780+ti

The msi gaming for $510.

All better value than the current 980s out on the market imo.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Brand new 780 ti's down to $440 now with borderlands free, this is getting insane. My head hurts from trying to make the choice, between grabbing a 780ti for about $140 cheaper then wait for the big last maxwell installation. Or grab the 980 and be done with it for a year.


I know right? I don't even know that to do anymore.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Aye!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GTX780-GDDR5-3GB-Graphics-GV-N78TGHZ-3GD/dp/B00H707REI/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1411961336&sr=8-9&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> 
> The gigaybyte ghz edition for $440!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411961336&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> 
> The asus aftermarket edition for $480!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Computer-Corp-780TI-GAMING/dp/B00HPS4B3M/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1411961336&sr=8-5&keywords=gtx+780+ti
> 
> The msi gaming for $510.
> 
> All better value than the current 980s out on the market imo.


Nope, not a single one of those is a better value than a 980. Even a 970 can match that Gigabyte card with a 1500 overclock (since that Gigabyte card has enough problems just keeping it's stock clocks without adding more voltage).


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Nope, not a single one of those is a better value than a 980.


Yeah they are.

>90% of the 980's performance for 80% of the price.

If you factor in Borderlands resale it's 75% of the price.

Of course the 970 is a smarter choice than either.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah they are.
> 
> >90% of the 980's performance for 80% of the price.
> 
> If you factor in Borderlands resale it's 75% of the price.
> 
> Of course the 970 is a smarter choice than either.


No way that Gigabyte card is within 10% of an OCed 980. The only one there that is would be the MSI card and it's only $40 cheaper. Not to mention when you factor in MFAA it would be an even wider performance gap.


----------



## $ilent

Hey Guys

I made a quick online petition for any of the watercooling manufacturers to make us a block for the MI GTX 970, just a bit of fun really but if you fancy signing it please do so here - https://www.change.org/p/watercooling-manufacturers-create-a-waterblock-for-the-msi-gtx-970-gaming-edition-graphics-card

Who knows, they might actually look at it.

thanks!


----------



## Razzaa

EVGA + EK waterblock for GTX 980 @ 13:33


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just going to do some unbiased math.

The highest Firestrike score for 980x1 + 4770k is 13619. 12270 with a 2500k. 19746 with any CPU.
The highest Firestrike score for 970x1 + 4770k is 11660. 11029 with a 2500k. 15409 with any CPU.

So the 980 performs ~19% faster while being 67% more expensive with 14% more power consumption.


----------



## SunStrike07

For a 650m user, this thing is.....too good


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> No way that Gigabyte card is within 10% of an OCed 980. The only one there that is would be the MSI card and it's only $40 cheaper. Not to mention when you factor in MFAA it would be an even wider performance gap.


OCing works both ways. No point comparing out of box to a max theoretical overclock on tenuous assumptions (tenuous assumptions include all 980s hitting well over 1.5 or the Gigabyte being clocked near max already).

Data points seem to indicate that with respect to typical max air OCs the lead doesn't trend in excess of 10%.

(cue cherry-picked benchmark)


----------



## andrejse

Waiting for my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming to arrive... in the mean time i found another german review

http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Gigabyte-Geforce_GTX_970_OC-Grafikkarte-Test-8908021.html

and Maxwell whitepaper

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/pdfs/GeForce_GTX_980_Whitepaper_FINAL.PDF


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Would it be pointless to sell my two 780 Ti's and buy two GTX 980's? I'd probably only have to pay $100-$150 more to get the two 980's.


----------



## 970Rules

Ya out of all reviews and fps data i seen, the 970 is the clear winner , if you need more power for 4k and only can do 1 card setup get the 980, for ever thing else just buy 2 970's for SLI at only little more cost then a single 980

this about sums up the current gpu market


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> No way that Gigabyte card is within 10% of an OCed 980. The only one there that is would be the MSI card and it's only $40 cheaper. Not to mention when you factor in MFAA it would be an even wider performance gap.


FYI, Kepler is getting support for MFAA also.


----------



## CasualCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah they are.
> 
> >90% of the 980's performance for 80% of the price.
> 
> If you factor in Borderlands resale it's 75% of the price.
> 
> Of course the 970 is a smarter choice than either.


I honestly wonder if that is why the 980 is priced the way it is (meaning not either $499 or $450 where it should probably be relative to the 970). That way retailers can still clear out 780ti stock at prices like those.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Would it be pointless to sell my two 780 Ti's and buy two GTX 980's? I'd probably only have to pay $100-$150 more to get the two 980's.


Side grade, wait for bigger maxwell in a few months = proper upgrade for anyone over a 780.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Would it be pointless to sell my two 780 Ti's and buy two GTX 980's? I'd probably only have to pay $100-$150 more to get the two 980's.


I'm considering selling my 2 780s for 970s just for the power alone. Not to mention my 780s overclock poorly. They need 1.219 to reach 1150 and ever since I got them my electric bill has went up a bit lol.

If I could get 780ti+ performance with lower power and high overclocks and possibly even higher after modded bios I might just go for it. You have 780tis though so the decision is harder to for you.


----------



## Russ369

I want a 970 like that little kid on the Christmas Story wanted that BB gun


----------



## MoBeeJ

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40341/evga-s-new-geforce-gtx-980-classified-features-1400mhz-boost-clock/index.html
Quote:


> The EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified will feature the same 2048 CUDA cores found on the rest of the GTX 980s, a Base Clock of 1291MHz, Boost Clock of 1405MHz, and is capable of 2-, 3-, and 4-way SLI. 4GB of GDDR5 memory clocked at 7GHz will also be baked onto the Classied.


http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40340/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-reference-gpu-spotted-with-asetek-watercooling/index.html


----------



## Attero87

Waiting for these restocks makes me want to buy a console.....never


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40341/evga-s-new-geforce-gtx-980-classified-features-1400mhz-boost-clock/index.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40340/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-reference-gpu-spotted-with-asetek-watercooling/index.html


inb4 people talk about the fan


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40341/evga-s-new-geforce-gtx-980-classified-features-1400mhz-boost-clock/index.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40340/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-reference-gpu-spotted-with-asetek-watercooling/index.html


Considering the heat/effiency of this card that cooler is just pointless, unless it was some unlocked version with dual bios or something.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Ya out of all reviews and fps data i seen, the 970 is the clear winner , if you need more power for 4k and only can do 1 card setup get the 980, for ever thing else just buy 2 970's for SLI at only little more cost then a single 980
> 
> this about sums up the current gpu market


SLI is not the answer.. it's a budget minded stop-gap solution.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> SLI is not the answer.. it's a budget minded stop-gap solution.


For what? There isn't a single card out there that matches 970 SLI performance.


----------



## iSlayer

He/she is kinda right. While cost effective it undermines some of the focuses of advancement by lowering performance/watt and increasing the space demands. Also potentially noise and heat.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoBeeJ*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40341/evga-s-new-geforce-gtx-980-classified-features-1400mhz-boost-clock/index.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/40340/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-reference-gpu-spotted-with-asetek-watercooling/index.html


this is exactly why i want a reference 970







just looks so nice


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> this is exactly why i want a reference 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just looks so nice


I like the look of the reference cards, I just don't like the fact that they really don't go well with most build color schemes.

I can't bring myself to buy a reference personally.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I like the look of the reference cards, I just don't like the fact that they really don't go well with most build color schemes.
> 
> I can't bring myself to buy a reference personally.


sand off the green layer on the text and its white







i love the look too and just want a 970 ref so badly but sadly it seems itll never happen


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> sand off the green layer on the text and its white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the look too and just want a 970 ref so badly but sadly it seems itll never happen


Yeah ,I noticed all the 970's were aftermarket boards. I did buy a 980,as I had not seen the numbers on the 970's.Had I seen them ,I would have gotten 2 -970's for sure.I may sell my 980 ,to get a pair 970's still.Those things are beasts.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I like the look of the reference cards, I just don't like the fact that they really don't go well with most build color schemes.
> 
> I can't bring myself to buy a reference personally.


That's what waterblocks are for.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> That's what waterblocks are for.


I don't have a loop. I think about getting into water cooling every now and then, but, it seems like a lot of trouble. I also find that every time I add complexity to my rig, I'm less happy with the outcome.

It would be cool for the GPU without a doubt, and if I did it, the only reason I'd water cool the CPU is so that it looks right.

Well, it would be cool without all the lighting. I don't want my rig lite up like a Christmas tree. I like small hints of lighting, nothing too crazy.


----------



## erso44

Which is better...?

2x GTX780 SLI or 1x GTX980 ?

Which one would you choose and why?
Pls recommend me one! I have the choice and don´t know what to do...


----------



## VSG

I would definitely go 2x 780 for sure if all you are going for is raw performance- remember that also means more heat/power consumption.


----------



## iSlayer

780 SLI will perform better with more heat, noise and power usage while also being more expensive assuming standard newegg prices.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 780 SLI will perform better with more heat, noise and power usage while also being more expensive assuming standard newegg prices.


I switched from 780 Classified SLI overclocked to 970 SLI overclocked and I'm seeing better performance with the 970's in SLI. Also saw a 2.6k increase in 3dmark firestrike.

but 780 sli will deff beat a 980. you could always do 2 970's.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I switched from 780 Classified SLI overclocked to 970 SLI overclocked and I'm seeing better performance with the 970's in SLI. Also saw a 2.6k increase in 3dmark firestrike.
> 
> but 780 sli will deff beat a 980. you could always do 2 970's.


2 970s definitely seems smarter than the other two options.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Don't know if it is already posted:

GeForce GTX 980 im Taktvergleich mit der GeForce GTX 780 Ti (clock to clock comparison)


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Don't know if it is already posted:
> 
> GeForce GTX 980 im Taktvergleich mit der GeForce GTX 780 Ti (clock to clock comparison)


LOL - at 1200MHz.

I'd have to underclock mine by 218MHz to get that low.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Anyone here have EVGA ACX 2.0 GTX 970?
If so, how's the noise and temps?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> LOL - at 1200MHz.
> 
> I'd have to underclock mine by 218MHz to get that low.


It uses the gtx 980 to 1200Mhz and with stock clocks. Since stock clocks are giving lower numbers, i guess they set the core clock base speed from 1126 to 1200Mhz.
Ref to ref comparison is quite interesting.


----------



## criminal

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> LOL - at 1200MHz.
> 
> I'd have to underclock mine by 218MHz to get that low.


I think it is a good comparison because it shows exactly what a lot of us have been saying. If you have a 780Ti that clocks really well, then a GTX980 is not that great performance wise.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> false
> I think it is a good comparison because it shows exactly what a lot of us have been saying. If you have a 780Ti that clocks really well, then a GTX980 is not that great performance wise.


I'm sorry - rubbish.

Compare stock to stock, or OC to OC

Don't compare an overclocked 780ti to an underclocked 980. You are kidding yourself.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I'm sorry - rubbish.
> 
> Compare stock to stock, or OC to OC
> 
> Don't compare an overclocked 780ti to an underclocked 980. You are kidding yourself.


Lol it makes no sense at all.


----------



## friend'scatdied

If anything the CPC comparison is a testament to how optimized Maxwell architecture is to be able to perform so well that on such a small die with lower memory bandwidth (and let's not forget the 256-bit bus







[/sarcasm]), even while underclocked.


----------



## Difunto

that's not a fair comparison why not just do a out of the box comparison with out touching anything lol


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> false
> I think it is a good comparison because it shows exactly what a lot of us have been saying. If you have a 780Ti that clocks really well, then a GTX980 is not that great performance wise.


I don't know why anyone would say rubbish to your post.

Even Nvidia doesn't seem to think that a 980 is a worthy upgrade for GK110 owners. If this weren't the case, Jen would not have unequivocally said that he views this release to be the upgrade path for GK104/680 crowd.

CEOs pick their words carefully, as they are not just speaking to the nerds in the audience, but also the analysts, and investors who might be pouring over these statements to project out their models...lol


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Difunto*
> 
> that's not a fair comparison why not just do a out of the box comparison with out touching anything lol


Because then people might actually have to admit that the 970 and 980 are pretty awesome cards.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Because then people might actually have to admit that the 970 and 980 are pretty awesome cards.


^ This. My EVGA 980 SC out of the box boosts to 1420 ish MHz.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> Which is better...?
> 
> 2x GTX780 SLI or 1x GTX980 ?
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?
> Pls recommend me one! I have the choice and don´t know what to do...


2X GTX 970 SLI is the way to go . Only 145W TDP each,and unbelievable performance !


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I'm sorry - rubbish.
> 
> Compare stock to stock, or OC to OC
> 
> Don't compare an overclocked 780ti to an underclocked 980. You are kidding yourself.


Y'all both missed my whole point. I never said they were not good cards. I just simply said that people who have Ti's that overclock well (1300+) would only see minimal gains and really would not be an "upgrade".


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I may end up going to find a used 780 or something, doesn't look like any of the 900 series cards are going to be in stock for quite a while.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> FYI, Kepler is getting support for MFAA also.


Source? I have only heard DSR will eventually hit kepler, while MFAA is maxwell exclusive.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> 2X GTX 970 SLI is the way to go . Only 145W TDP each,and unbelievable performance !


Insane Performance at 4k for Gtx 970 sli, loving it. Got my 4k monitor for a similar price to the sli pair of 970s







, ips 60hz. Running 1504 core w/ 8004 mem in sli at the moment and they both max at 68-69c, within a few degrees of each other, and very quiet. I backed off clocks from what they can run until we get unlocked bios flashing, so I can just game. Not worth chasing 1pct gains when I can go for 8 or 10pct with a new bios when nvflash comes around. And really have had a hard time finding a game to cripple the cards at these speeds at 4k unless I add a useless and invisible 4x-8x MSAA that I can't even see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I may end up going to find a used 780 or something, doesn't look like any of the 900 series cards are going to be in stock for quite a while.


Step 1... Go to Amazon.com.

Step 2.... Find product page and add to cart. Check out.

Step 3... Wait 2 or 3 days on backorder for it to ship, and enjoy upon arrival.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Insane Performance at 4k for Gtx 970 sli, loving it. Got my 4k monitor for a similar price to the sli pair of 970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ips 60hz.
> Step 1... Go to Amazon.com.
> 
> Step 2.... Find product page and add to cart. Check out.
> 
> Step 3... Wait 2 or 3 days on backorder for it to ship, and enjoy upon arrival.


I've had a 970 Strix backordered on Amazon for a week now, so 2-3 days clearly isn't the time frame unfortunately.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've had a 970 Strix backordered on Amazon for a week now, so 2-3 days clearly isn't the time fraame unfortunately.










I gather amazon didn't stock the strix until until few days into launch, probably why they're behind. Other Models people have had ship within a day to 3 days from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Darius510

So am I the only one who was tempted by the price/performance of dual 970s vs. one 980, and now really regrets it? I just can't deal with the SLI microstutter. I've tested it with SLI on/off on a whole bunch of games, and there's just no question that the single card is smoother. Sure, the frame rate is definitely higher with SLI, but it's so jittery that it drives me absolutely crazy. I'd rather just drop the resolution than put up with it.

It's a shame...I'm willing to pay $700 for high end performance, but I just can't justify paying $230 more for the 15% or so boost that the 980 offers....the price/perf is just way out of line. I guess I'll just stick with this one 970 until the 980 ti hits.

There go my dreams of 4K.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So am I the only one who was tempted by the price/performance of dual 970s vs. one 980, and now really regrets it? I just can't deal with the SLI microstutter. I've tested it with SLI on/off on a whole bunch of games, and there's just no question that the single card is smoother. Sure, the frame rate is definitely higher with SLI, but it's so jittery that it drives me absolutely crazy. I'd rather just drop the resolution than put up with it.
> 
> It's a shame...I'm willing to pay $700 for high end performance, but I just can't justify paying $230 more for the 15% or so boost that the 980 offers....the price/perf is just way out of line. I guess I'll just stick with this one 970 until the 980 ti hits.
> 
> There go my dreams of 4K.


I agree, single cards for the most part of smoother even if the fps is lower.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So am I the only one who was tempted by the price/performance of dual 970s vs. one 980, and now really regrets it? I just can't deal with the SLI microstutter. I've tested it with SLI on/off on a whole bunch of games, and there's just no question that the single card is smoother. Sure, the frame rate is definitely higher with SLI, but it's so jittery that it drives me absolutely crazy. I'd rather just drop the resolution than put up with it.
> 
> It's a shame...I'm willing to pay $700 for high end performance, but I just can't justify paying $230 more for the 15% or so boost that the 980 offers....the price/perf is just way out of line. I guess I'll just stick with this one 970 until the 980 ti hits.
> 
> There go my dreams of 4K.


Tbh going for the single best card you can afford at the time(within reason non titans etc) is always the best course, this is one of the first times I have seen mass buying of dual lower cards instead of the single best option at a launch. Usualy you get a few people grabbing two of the second best solutions on launch, but because of the price people are loosing their minds over the 970s.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Tbh going for the single best card you can afford at the time(within reason non titans etc) is always the best course, this is one of the first times I have seen mass buying of dual lower cards instead of the single best option at a launch. Usualy you get a few people grabbing two of the second best solutions on launch, but because of the price people are loosing their minds over the 970s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So am I the only one who was tempted by the price/performance of dual 970s vs. one 980, and now really regrets it? I just can't deal with the SLI microstutter. I've tested it back and forth with SLI enabled/disabled...and there's just no question the single card is smoother. Sure, the frames are definitely higher with the SLI, but it's so jittery that it drives me crazy.
> 
> It's a shame...I'm willing to pay $700 for top of the line performance, but I just can't justify paying $230 more for the 15% boost or so that the 980 offers....the price/perf is just way out of line. I guess I'll just stick with this one 970 until the 980 ti hits.
> 
> There go my dreams of 4K.


Yeah, it's the first time I've ever gone SLI, so I didn't really know what I was getting myself into. Def gonna return one of them, I value the smoothness way too much to put up with this.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah, it's the first time I've ever gone SLI, so I didn't really know what I was getting myself into. Def gonna return one of them, I value the smoothness way too much to put up with this.


I tried to go sli 780's this gen. The heat, and lack of smoothness drove me off.

You know it's sad when I play a game at 5760x1080p, and it feels like it runs better on a single 780 then it does on two. There were some games that did benefit from it, but it seemed like for every one that really was better because of the 2nd card, two more even didn't support sli, or ran worse.

Sli wasn't for me man, I guess some people can take the issues for higher fps, but I know I can't.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I tried to go sli 780's this gen. The heat, and lack of smoothness drove me off.
> 
> You know it's sad when I play a game at 5760x1080p, and it feels like it runs better on a single 780 then it does on two. There were some games that did benefit from it, but it seemed like for every one that really was better because of the 2nd card, two more even didn't support sli, or ran worse.
> 
> Sli wasn't for me man, I guess some people can take the issues for higher fps, but I know I can't.


Yeah....I mean I was prepared for the compatibility issues. Those are the things that there's no debate about. But with the microstuttering, you have tons of people saying it's no longer a problem, especially in the past few years. I constantly see people saying they have *zero* microstutter now. I never really paid much attention to SLI stuff before, but now I understand that it's basically impossible to entirely eliminate it, it can just be managed. Some people are just used to it or not bothered by it I guess, but it's totally there.

On my 144hz monitor its considerably less noticeable than on my 60hz projector, even more so with vsync off. So it seems like a problem that can be solved in a few years time with improving display tech. I wonder how g-sync fares with SLI?


----------



## aleiro

Cute video, but do they bend or "flex"?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So am I the only one who was tempted by the price/performance of dual 970s vs. one 980, and now really regrets it? I just can't deal with the SLI microstutter. I've tested it with SLI on/off on a whole bunch of games, and there's just no question that the single card is smoother. Sure, the frame rate is definitely higher with SLI, but it's so jittery that it drives me absolutely crazy. I'd rather just drop the resolution than put up with it.
> 
> It's a shame...I'm willing to pay $700 for high end performance, but I just can't justify paying $230 more for the 15% or so boost that the 980 offers....the price/perf is just way out of line. I guess I'll just stick with this one 970 until the 980 ti hits.
> 
> There go my dreams of 4K.


That is why SLI never temps me. If I was to upgrade right now, 980 all the way.


----------



## dantoddd

do you guys think the 970 prices will stay at 329 usd or it'll appreciate due to scarcity? I'm hoping to get a 970 in a few month's time. hopefully it won't be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah....I mean I was prepared for the compatibility issues. Those are the things that there's no debate about. But with the microstuttering, you have tons of people saying it's no longer a problem, especially in the past few years. I constantly see people saying they have *zero* microstutter now. I never really paid much attention to SLI stuff before, but now I understand that it's basically impossible to entirely eliminate it, it can just be managed. Some people are just used to it or not bothered by it I guess, but it's totally there.
> 
> On my 144hz monitor its considerably less noticeable than on my 60hz projector, even more so with vsync off. So it seems like a problem that can be solved in a few years time with improving display tech. I wonder how g-sync fares with SLI?


I truly believed there was no such thing as micro-stutter, having owned 580 SLI and then 670 SLI, I thought it looked and went smoothly. Never ran into compatibility issues, sweet. But then I bought a single card and straight away noticed the difference. It's there regardless what other's say, they just don't see it / feel it which is great for them of course.


----------



## tpi2007

Guys from Europe, is it me or these Nvidia cards didn't even launch at price parity ? They are priced € 50 higher on average than they should be.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So am I the only one who was tempted by the price/performance of dual 970s vs. one 980, and now really regrets it? I just can't deal with the SLI microstutter. I've tested it with SLI on/off on a whole bunch of games, and there's just no question that the single card is smoother. Sure, the frame rate is definitely higher with SLI, but it's so jittery that it drives me absolutely crazy. I'd rather just drop the resolution than put up with it.
> 
> It's a shame...I'm willing to pay $700 for high end performance, but I just can't justify paying $230 more for the 15% or so boost that the 980 offers....the price/perf is just way out of line. I guess I'll just stick with this one 970 until the 980 ti hits.
> 
> There go my dreams of 4K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I tried to go sli 780's this gen. The heat, and lack of smoothness drove me off.
> 
> You know it's sad when I play a game at 5760x1080p, and it feels like it runs better on a single 780 then it does on two. There were some games that did benefit from it, but it seemed like for every one that really was better because of the 2nd card, two more even didn't support sli, or ran worse.
> 
> Sli wasn't for me man, I guess some people can take the issues for higher fps, but I know I can't.


Thought I'd quote all you guys. I just installed my SLI 970's and having come from a single 970, it seems smoother in Crysis 2. The single 970 couldn't hit 60fps all the time in Crysis 2 in 1440p Ultra, but with SLI it feels like a different game. I haven't noticed any micro stutter. I was actually amazed at how smooth the game was.

What games are you guys seeing the stutter in? I'd like to try them out.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Thought I'd quote all you guys. I just installed my SLI 970's and having come from a single 970, it seems smoother in Crysis 2. The single 970 couldn't hit 60fps all the time in Crysis 2 in 1440p Ultra, but with SLI it feels like a different game. I haven't noticed any micro stutter. I was actually amazed at how smooth the game was.
> 
> What games are you guys seeing the stutter in? I'd like to try them out.


It's in literally every game. It's usually not as bad as straight out dropped frames, which is why it's called microstutter.

Find an area in Crysis that can lock to 60fps with v-sync on with just one card. Then find a flat surface, and walk from side to side while facing forward, looking for any deviation from absolute perfect smoothness. If you're legitimately in an area where you can full lock 60fps to 60hz v-sync, it should be absolutely silky smooth. Then enable SLI, and do the same thing - you'll probably notice that it's not nearly as smooth. It'll feel slightly jittery like there are little "microstutters."

When you're using SLI, both cards are rendering alternate frames and need to synchronize so that they finish rendering their frames in a regular time pattern. But they'll never be able to do that perfectly...but your monitor will never deviate from its precise refresh rate. So this variance causes the microstutter...you'll still be rendering 60 unique frames a second and your monitor will still refresh at 60hz...but the frames don't represent an exact 1/60th of a second in game time. Some are a little shorter, some a little longer. There are times when it can so out of sync, that both frames are rendered so close to each other in game time that it practically looks like 30fps. Best case scenario, you hardly notice it...worst case, it looks significantly worse visually than if you just had one card, despite what the frame rate monitor says.

Here's the crazy thing....the only way you could theoretically keep the cards in perfect sync is the exact same conditions that would allow one card to run at a solid 60. And even then, it still usually happens. So why bother? SLI just isnt for anyone that wants absolutely rock solid, perfectly spaced vsynced frames. You have to be tolerant of some amount of stutter, whether its microstutter or dropped frames. It's great for someone who is fine with running a game at like 50fps, but they're only getting 30fps with one card. The microstutter then takes a back seat to the major stutters from the dropped frames and missed refreshes you're already dealing with.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Thought I'd quote all you guys. I just installed my SLI 970's and having come from a single 970, it seems smoother in Crysis 2. The single 970 couldn't hit 60fps all the time in Crysis 2 in 1440p Ultra, but with SLI it feels like a different game. I haven't noticed any micro stutter. I was actually amazed at how smooth the game was.
> 
> What games are you guys seeing the stutter in? I'd like to try them out.


Hey, one of them I seemed to notice it bad is a f2p.

Check out Defiance. It runs smooth on a single 780 (minor drops with crazy crap going on on 3 screen), but I noticed it was not nearly as smooth in sli, at least at 5760x1080p. Civ 5 seemed to run much better, another game I play 7 days to die felt like crap.

I think a lot of it has to do with the type of games you play. If you stick to mainly AAA titles, I'm willing to bet you're likely to have a much better experience then someone who does a lot of indie games for instance.

I'm also sure heat plays a role. It did not seem like my case did well with the non-reference coolers dumping all of that heat into the case.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, one of them I seemed to notice it bad is a f2p.
> 
> Check out Defiance. It runs smooth on a single 780 (minor drops with crazy crap going on on 3 screen), but I noticed it was not nearly as smooth in sli, at least at 5760x1080p. Civ 5 seemed to run much better, another game I play 7 days to die felt like crap.
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with the type of games you play. If you stick to mainly AAA titles, I'm willing to bet you're likely to have a much better experience then someone who does a lot of indie games for instance.
> 
> I'm also sure heat plays a role. It did not seem like my case did well with the non-reference coolers dumping all of that heat into the case.


Yep...if one card is running hotter than the other, it might downclock, and then they're certain to deviate in frametime from each other.


----------



## xP_0nex

Finally going to grab a GTX 970. Now, which one am I going to choose...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've never been bothered in the least by microstutter and flat out would not ever have just a single card personally. When I got my Titans there was never any question about getting at least two of them. SLI is fantastic and suits my needs perfectly...


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> It's in literally every game. It's usually not as bad as straight out dropped frames, which is why it's called microstutter.
> 
> Find an area in Crysis that can lock to 60fps with v-sync on with just one card. Then find a flat surface, and walk from side to side while facing forward, looking for any deviation from absolute perfect smoothness. If you're legitimately in an area where you can full lock 60fps to 60hz v-sync, it should be absolutely silky smooth. Then enable SLI, and do the same thing - you'll probably notice that it's not nearly as smooth. It'll feel slightly jittery like there are little "microstutters."
> 
> When you're using SLI, both cards are rendering alternate frames and need to synchronize so that they finish rendering their frames in a regular time pattern. But they'll never be able to do that perfectly...but your monitor will never deviate from its precise refresh rate. So this variance causes the microstutter...you'll still be rendering 60 unique frames a second and your monitor will still refresh at 60hz...but the frames don't represent an exact 1/60th of a second in game time. Some are a little shorter, some a little longer. There are times when it can so out of sync, that both frames are rendered so close to each other in game time that it practically looks like 30fps. Best case scenario, you hardly notice it...worst case, it looks significantly worse visually than if you just had one card, despite what the frame rate monitor says.
> 
> Here's the crazy thing....the only way you could theoretically keep the cards in perfect sync is the exact same conditions that would allow one card to run at a solid 60. And even then, it still usually happens. So why bother? SLI just isnt for anyone that wants absolutely rock solid, perfectly spaced vsynced frames. You have to be tolerant of some amount of stutter, whether its microstutter or dropped frames. It's great for someone who is fine with running a game at like 50fps, but they're only getting 30fps with one card. The microstutter then takes a back seat to the major stutters from the dropped frames and missed refreshes you're already dealing with.


I'll have to look for it next time I fire up Crysis 2. I'm usually sensitive to graphical issues, so I'll try your set up of moving back and forth on a wall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, one of them I seemed to notice it bad is a f2p.
> 
> Check out Defiance. It runs smooth on a single 780 (minor drops with crazy crap going on on 3 screen), but I noticed it was not nearly as smooth in sli, at least at 5760x1080p. Civ 5 seemed to run much better, another game I play 7 days to die felt like crap.
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with the type of games you play. If you stick to mainly AAA titles, I'm willing to bet you're likely to have a much better experience then someone who does a lot of indie games for instance.
> 
> I'm also sure heat plays a role. It did not seem like my case did well with the non-reference coolers dumping all of that heat into the case.


I guess the good thing is that most indie games come no where near needing two cards. This is my first time with SLI, so I have a lot of testing to do before I come to a firm conclusion. My initial reaction was very positive, but I'll look for tiny stutters and see if it affects me.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Guys from Europe, is it me or these Nvidia cards didn't even launch at price parity ? They are priced € 50 higher on average than they should be.


give or take they are listed with the usual $ to euro conversion, so a price tag of 330 to 360 euros for the gtx970 at online stores just that none of them got them at stock, and local stores sell them like at least 50eu higher than that, so there goes that nice MSRP, for now... people do buy these cards like crazy, but EU prices suck for a fact


----------



## VeerK

Would g sync fix micro stutter in SLI setups?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've never been bothered in the least by microstutter and flat out would not ever have just a single card personally. When I got my Titans there was never any question about getting at least two of them. SLI is fantastic and suits my needs perfectly...


You aren't bothered by it, or don't notice it?

Some people say it's perception, but I'm not sure it was something anyone could of missed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yep...if one card is running hotter than the other, it might downclock, and then they're certain to deviate in frametime from each other.


My top card was running 10Mhz slower then the bottom when left stock. I did make adjustments to get them running about the same speed. I didn't get to the point of switching them around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I guess the good thing is that most indie games come no where near needing two cards. This is my first time with SLI, so I have a lot of testing to do before I come to a firm conclusion. My initial reaction was very positive, but I'll look for tiny stutters and see if it affects me.


Well, it's true that most indie games don't require sli, until your run them on triple monitors, or high res.

It was more then just the microstutter. The noise and heat they put out was crazy. I'm in a closed off computer room, those two 780's made it much hotter in here, even though I keep my AC at 68 - 70. I keep the room closed to defend my rigs from the computers natural predator, the domestic house cat.

So yea, it just wasn't for me. Closed off in this room with a total of 4 monitors, 2 computers, and sli was just too much for me to deal with. If it worked out flawless otherwise, I might of been able to handle it. I just felt foolish sitting here with the gpu fans kicking in, hot, and at times getting worse performance.

I'm just going for a strong, single gpu.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Would g sync fix micro stutter in SLI setups?


I think it would help out a lot, or at least bring down frame time variance down to near non-vsync levels, especially if your monitor is capable of a much higher refresh than your current frame rate. Any time the cards have to wait on the monitor it adds another variable for the frame pacing to deal with. If you look at some graphs of frame variance with v-sync off, it's usually not that far from a single card - there's definitely still a difference, but it might not be enough to be bothersome in most cases. But running without v-sync causes it's own kind of stutter, so unless you had a g-sync monitor there's no way to judge for yourself. And given how many people say microstutter is no longer an issue, I wouldn't take anyones word for it...you'd really need to see it for yourself.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You aren't bothered by it, or don't notice it?
> 
> Some people say it's perception, but I'm not sure it was something anyone could of missed.
> My top card was running 10Mhz slower then the bottom when left stock. I did make adjustments to get them running about the same speed. I didn't get to the point of switching them around.
> Well, it's true that most indie games don't require sli, until your run them on triple monitors, or high res.
> 
> It was more then just the microstutter. The noise and heat they put out was crazy. I'm in a closed off computer room, those two 780's made it much hotter in here, even though I keep my AC at 68 - 70. I keep the room closed to defend my rigs from the computers natural predator, the domestic house cat.
> 
> So yea, it just wasn't for me. Closed off in this room with a total of 4 monitors, 2 computers, and sli was just too much for me to deal with. If it worked out flawless otherwise, I might of been able to handle it. I just felt foolish sitting here with the gpu fans kicking in, hot, and at times getting worse performance.
> 
> I'm just going for a strong, single gpu.


Yeah, I could imagine it being unbearable, but these maxwells are a different beast...the heat output isnt nearly as bad. My computer room isnt well heated in the winter, so I actually wouldn't mind the extra heat. Lol, part of how I even justified buying two cards was that I could use the PC as a space heater by mining cryptocoins when I wasnt gaming.


----------



## Chargeit

What kind of temps are these msi 970's getting stacked in sli?

I have a single 970 coming in tomorrow. I was going to order the other one last Friday, but I decided to return the one coming in.

I mean, the sli 780 was enough gpu power to run what I need. It's the heat that really made me get rid of them. It's also the heat that made me second guess moving to the 970's. I was hoping I could do sli 970's get the same performance +/-, with less heat.

I have to admit, I want to accept that damned 970 freaking bad. It just worries that I end up with the same problems with the 970's.

I'm using a single 780 right now. It does ok at 5760x1080 in a lot of what I do, but, lets face it, I need more horsepower. I'm willing to wait for the ti's or even Titian 2 if need be. Though yea, I'd of course like to have my system up and running how I'd like it sooner then later if possible.

So yea, what temps are you guys getting with MSI 970's? Also, is that with our without side fans? My case does not have side fans, though it would be possible to mod it in.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You aren't bothered by it, or don't notice it?


I've seen microstutter but it is not at all something that bothers me. It is difficult to spot in-game and I certainly don't walk around looking from side to side trying to see it. Its just a massively overblown issue that I think some people like to hype up for other reasons that have nothing to do with actual gaming experience.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What kind of temps are these msi 970's getting stacked in sli?
> 
> I have a single 970 coming in tomorrow. I was going to order the other one last Friday, but I decided to return the one coming in.
> 
> I mean, the sli 780 was enough gpu power to run what I need. It's the heat that really made me get rid of them. It's also the heat that made me second guess moving to the 970's. I was hoping I could do sli 970's get the same performance +/-, with less heat.
> 
> I have to admit, I want to accept that damned 970 freaking bad. It just worries that I end up with the same problems with the 970's.
> 
> I'm using a single 780 right now. It does ok at 5760x1080 in a lot of what I do, but, lets face it, I need more horsepower. I'm willing to wait for the ti's or even Titian 2 if need be. Though yea, I'd of course like to have my system up and running how I'd like it sooner then later if possible.
> 
> So yea, what temps are you guys getting with MSI 970's? Also, is that with our without side fans? My case does not have side fans, though it would be possible to mod it in.


In something like heaven, my single 770 would push up to 80C without the side fan running, and like 70 with it at 50% speed. A single 970 does 65 without a side fan, like 60 with. With both cards and the side fan running, the top card was like 70 while the bottom stayed at 60. Mind you this is with them overclocked to 1500, which I'm sure adds another few degrees....compared to kepler, these cards run WAY cooler.

I just wanna mention though...last night, I was playing BF4 with both cards, and even though FRAPS said it was a solid 60 at 2160p, I felt I needed to drop it to 1440p to get it to run acceptably smooth despite what the FPS said. Any higher than that and the microstuttering was too much and even at 1440p it still didn't feel like what I saw on screen matched up with fraps reading a solid 60. Tonight I pulled one of the cards, and it still runs a rock solid 60 according to fraps, but now it actually looks like 60fps....and I havent changed a single setting. I mean come on, that's ridiculous! Two cards running worse than one card at the same settings.....are you SURE you don't want to wait for that Titan 2?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've seen microstutter but it is not at all something that bothers me. It is difficult to spot in-game and I certainly don't walk around looking from side to side trying to see it. Its just a massively overblown issue that I think some people like to hype up for other reasons that have nothing to do with actual gaming experience.


Unless there is something wrong with your vision, there is absolutely no way you wouldn't the difference I was just experienced with BF4. It's one thing for you to say it doesnt bother you, it's something entirely different to say it's some massive overblown issue and I've got some hidden agenda for bringing it up beyond my desire for a smooth frame delivery. I only mention walking side to side because that's the easiest way to visualize individual stutters, but it's an ever present degradation of quality. It's just hard to put your finger on why it feels off.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> In something like heaven, my single 770 would push up to 80C without the side fan running, and like 70 with it at 50% speed. A single 970 does 65 without a side fan, like 60 with. With both cards and the side fan running, the top card was like 70 while the bottom stayed at 60. Mind you this is with them overclocked to 1500, which I'm sure adds another few degrees....compared to kepler, these cards run WAY cooler.
> 
> I just wanna mention though...last night, I was playing BF4 with both cards, and even though FRAPS said it was a solid 60 at 2160p, I felt I needed to drop it to 1440p to get it to run acceptably smooth despite what the FPS said. Any higher than that and the microstuttering was too much and even at 1440p it still didn't feel like what I saw on screen matched up with fraps reading a solid 60. Tonight I pulled one of the cards, and it still runs a rock solid 60 according to fraps, but now it actually looks like 60fps....and I havent changed a single setting. I mean come on, that's ridiculous! Two cards running worse than one card at the same settings.....are you SURE you don't want to wait for that Titan 2?


Use Rivatuner/Afterburner instead of Fraps then?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've seen microstutter but it is not at all something that bothers me. It is difficult to spot in-game and I certainly don't walk around looking from side to side trying to see it. Its just a massively overblown issue that *I think some people like to hype up for other reasons that have nothing to do with actual gaming experience.*


I guess it depends. I've been able to teach myself to overlook in game issues, but a game that has hitch or stutter problems drive me crazy. Shoot, I can even take lower fps if I use a controller, as long as it isn't hitching or stuttering. Dead Rising 3 is a good example. I leave it capped at 30, play with a xbox controller, and the game runs great for me. If it were skipping or stuttering, I wouldn't be able to deal with it. Luckily it doesn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> are you SURE you don't want to wait for that Titan 2?


I don't want to wait, but, I'm going to. Too many possible issues. I'll be happy I did when the stronger single cards come out without a doubt. Be that the ti's or Titan.

Yea, not having a side fan is killer for sli. I thought I'd be ok since my case is basically a air tunnel, but, it seems like the GPU area is a major dead zone for airflow. It makes sense looking at it, but still kind of sucks.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Use Rivatuner/Afterburner instead of Fraps then?


I doesnt matter what software tool you use, they all read the same thing. It is still putting out 60fps, the reading is accurate. It's just that the frames arent properly paced.


----------



## ozzy1925

what gives more performance :3x970 or 2x980?


----------



## DrBrogbo

980 runs Shadow of Mordor fantastically. At 1920x1200 with everything maxed (including ultra textures), benchmark showed average of 88fps, and in gameplay it never dips below 60. VRAM usage peaked at 3908MB.

That's with my old QX9650, too.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've seen microstutter but it is not at all something that bothers me. It is difficult to spot in-game and I certainly don't walk around looking from side to side trying to see it. Its just a massively overblown issue that I think some people like to hype up for other reasons that have nothing to do with actual gaming experience.


This is what I meant.. I used to think it was overblown but it really isn't, for me there's a night and day difference between how you feel after playing it. It's all about how sensitive you are, if you can't see it and don't feel it after gaming, then that's a good thing.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is what I meant.. I used to think it was overblown but it really isn't, for me there's a night and day difference between how you feel after playing it. It's all about how sensitive you are, if you can't see it and don't feel it after gaming, then that's a good thing.


It's like vsync. Some people are perfectly fine with the tearing and judder, some claim they hardly even notice it. Just don't tell me the tearing is all in my head or that I'm making something out of nothing. Even if the tearing is only painfully obvious in certain situations, it's affecting the fluidity of the experience 100% of the time even if you're not seeing an obvious tear or a runt frame.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What kind of temps are these msi 970's getting stacked in sli?
> 
> I have a single 970 coming in tomorrow. I was going to order the other one last Friday, but I decided to return the one coming in.
> 
> I mean, the sli 780 was enough gpu power to run what I need. It's the heat that really made me get rid of them. It's also the heat that made me second guess moving to the 970's. I was hoping I could do sli 970's get the same performance +/-, with less heat.
> 
> I have to admit, I want to accept that damned 970 freaking bad. It just worries that I end up with the same problems with the 970's.
> 
> I'm using a single 780 right now. It does ok at 5760x1080 in a lot of what I do, but, lets face it, I need more horsepower. I'm willing to wait for the ti's or even Titian 2 if need be. Though yea, I'd of course like to have my system up and running how I'd like it sooner then later if possible.
> 
> So yea, what temps are you guys getting with MSI 970's? Also, is that with our without side fans? My case does not have side fans, though it would be possible to mod it in.


OCed to 1554mhz and +500 memory on the stock fan profile, I hit 69C on the top card and 61C on the bottom card. This is running Crysis 2 for 1 hour. No side fans. I have a 550D with a 240mm rad up front. 4x120mm fans on the rad pushing air through the rad onto the cards. Then 2x120mm fans exhausting straight out the top as well as 1x120mm fan pushing out the back.

All together those are some nice temps. I have one PCIe space between them.

Also, I looked really hard to find microstuttering in Crysis 2. I did the wall trick going back and forth. I couldn't see anything. It was really smooth. Game was on Ultra, high res textures, and 1440p. No chop at all. I saw ghosting on my monitor, so maybe that was smoothing out the microstutter. I have a ROG Swift on the way, so I'll try it again with that.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> 980 runs Shadow of Mordor fantastically. At 1920x1200 with everything maxed (including ultra textures), benchmark showed average of 88fps, and in gameplay it never dips below 60. VRAM usage peaked at 3908MB.
> 
> That's with my old QX9650, too.


So no 6GB needed? That's great to know. How does it look?!?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> So no 6GB needed? That's great to know. How does it look?!?


It looks phenomenal. I can't say it's the overall prettiest game I've ever played (Crysis 3 probably still has that crown), but it has FANTASTIC texture work, looks beautiful, and runs far better than it should.


----------



## Difunto

Darius do you play with vsync on? Maybe ur getting input lag? Iv noticed microstutter a long time ago with resident evil 5 but it was fixed do you try all the vsync settings?


----------



## nyk20z3

Patiently waiting on the 980 Classified release to make a decision.

980 Classified or dual Asus Strix 970!

Stuffing 2 Strix 970 in a FT03 might not be the best idea but it's still capable of good airflow with my current fan set up.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I've seen microstutter but it is not at all something that bothers me. It is difficult to spot in-game and I certainly don't walk around looking from side to side trying to see it. Its just a massively overblown issue that I think some people like to hype up for other reasons that have nothing to do with actual gaming experience.


I have always used two or more cards, as I prefer the grunt of more gpu horsepower over any micro stuttering. I guess, I too am one of those who doesn't notice micro stuttering or tearing. Or, may be, by using more gpu grunt, I am able to steamroll over these issues... Although, intuitively, it would make sense that having one card should be more advantageous than multiple cards, there isn't a single card out there that can do what I prefer in terms of performance for high resolution/multiple screens.
Not sure if it's just the sensitivity to these issues for me, or much ado about nothing, but I am not about to make myself miserable by overthinking something that doesn't seem to bother ME....lol


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> what gives more performance :3x970 or 2x980?


980x2 is 25% faster and only 11% more costly than 970x3.
It also uses 25% less energy.

I would definitely go 980x2.

* http://bit.ly/1rBEb8E
* http://bit.ly/YLR70f
* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_900_series


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Thought I'd quote all you guys. I just installed my SLI 970's and having come from a single 970, it seems smoother in Crysis 2. The single 970 couldn't hit 60fps all the time in Crysis 2 in 1440p Ultra, but with SLI it feels like a different game. I haven't noticed any micro stutter. I was actually amazed at how smooth the game was.
> 
> What games are you guys seeing the stutter in? I'd like to try them out.


I agree with Crysis 2 and 3. Back when I had 670's in sli these games were just as smooth with 2 cards.


----------



## V3teran

noted


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I agree with Crysis 2 and 3. Back when I had 670's in sli these games were just as smooth with 2 cards.


Yea, the issue with that is Crysis is one of those "Showcase" games. Nvidia is sure to want it running well in sli.

What I liked about sli was just how beefy it looked in a case. Also, the games I noticed it performed better in was nice.

*Off the top of my head, games I tested that did well with sli*

*Just Cause 2* (went from dropping to the 30's maxed out @5760x1080 to holding 60. Seemed like good scaling)
*Civilization 5* (single card drops into 40's noticeable minor stutter maxed @5760x1080. sli and it ran a smooth 60 from what I saw)
*Pay day 2* (Haven't tested single card, ran smooth 60 @5760x1080 sli)

*Games I can't remember how they played sli.*

*Skyrim* (Not sure if I tested it sli. It seems to do great single card 5760x1080)
*Left4Dead 2* (Plays great on a single card 5760x1080, I tested it sli, but I don't remember how it played. I don't think it was as smooth, but, not sure)

*Games I noticed didn't do so well...* (Worth note, I play these games weekly with friends)

*Defiance* (Single card minor drops into the 40's during extreme examples of combat @ 5760x1080. Improved frame rate in sli, but clear stutter)
*7 days to die* (Indie alpha game. Runs noticeably better single card 5760x1080)

This of course isn't everything I own or tested. I have something like 300 steam games, so, I put more then just those through the runner. They are the ones that stuck out to me for some reason.

I didn't have the balls to try Metro: LL, I never got around to Borderlands 2 sadly. I have other games I would of liked to try, but wanted to sell my 2nd card as quickly as I could.

*A game I would of liked sli for, but doesn't support it is "*Dead Rising 3*". Of course, it doesn't support sli or Nvidia surround. =/ It runs fine maxed @1080p capped @30, but still.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is what I meant.. I used to think it was overblown but it really isn't, for me there's a night and day difference between how you feel after playing it. It's all about how sensitive you are, if you can't see it and don't feel it after gaming, then that's a good thing.


I can see it just fine but its not at all a "night and day" difference. It is very subtle, hence the term MICRO-stutter. I would by far rather have a solid 120 FPS in my games with SLI and deal with the barely noticeable microstutter rather than use a single card that hovers around 60 FPS (or lower) and actually stutters due to not having enough power...


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I can see it just fine but its not at all a "night and day" difference. It is very subtle, hence the term MICRO-stutter. I would by far rather have a solid 120 FPS in my games with SLI and deal with the barely noticeable microstutter rather than use a single card that hovers around 60 FPS (or lower) and actually stutters due to not having enough power...


It's def far less noticeable at 120, since the potential stutter is cut in half. I think that accounts for a lot of the difference between people's experiences.

60hz vsync on = very noticeable stutter
60hz vsync off = less stutter and tearing covers it up
120hz vsync on = greatly reduced stutter
120hz vsync off = stutter and tearing barely noticeable

Unfortunately 120hz+ isn't an option for every situation.


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone have an opinion on the reference PNY GTX 970? Seems like just a plain reference card with the blower off of a 760/670. They seem to be the only ones in stock anywhere so I thought I might grab it and then wait for the 980ti/990/over9000 whatever it is.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, there are many factors.

I didn't think to test my Sli setup at 144Hz. I only tested it out at 60Hz in surround since my sides are 60hz. That 144Hz monitor was a nice waste of money for me, but, I had to see what the fuse was about. Too much of a pain to switch in and out of surround for me to use it at 144Hz.

I'm sure sli works out much better with a loop. Heat very well could be responsible for what is perceived as microstutter. Though my cards were not reaching my set throttling point of 85c.

*I refused that 970 btw, as tempted as I was to keep it for one of my other rigs.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, there are many factors.
> 
> I didn't think to test my Sli setup at 144Hz. I only tested it out at 60Hz in surround since my sides are 60hz. That 144Hz monitor was a nice waste of money for me, but, I had to see what the fuse was about. Too much of a pain to switch in and out of surround for me to use it at 144Hz.
> 
> I'm sure sli works out much better with a loop. Heat very well could be responsible for what is perceived as microstutter. Though my cards were not reaching my set throttling point of 85c.
> 
> *I refused that 970 btw, as tempted as I was to keep it for one of my other rigs.


No, just to be clear, alternate frame rendering is responsible for microstutter. It's a fundamental limitation of the way it works. There shouldn't be any debate about that. The best case scenario is that it's minimized to the point that it's not perceptible, like input lag.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone been able to fit the MSI 970 Gaming OC in the Air 240 yet?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> No, just to be clear, alternate frame rendering is responsible for microstutter. It's a fundamental limitation of the way it works. There shouldn't be any debate about that. The best case scenario is that it's minimized to the point that it's not perceptible, like input lag.


Yea, but if your system is overheating and throttling, the affect could be mistaken as microstutter. I don't think this was the case though, since my components weren't overheating technically. Just hotter then I like.

In other words, maybe what I was referring to as microstutter was just plain ol'stutter. Don't think it was, but I can't say for sure since I've only experienced it on my system. I just know that in some games the sli didn't feel good at all.


----------



## n780tivs980

780ti classified dropped to $549, cant help my self. Think I would rather have the top of the last gen than the basic reference of new gen for the same price and closed to same performance. Should get great OC results aswell, all with borderlands included.

That 1gb vram though for games like shadow of morder, think that is a sign of games to come for nex year?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> 780ti classified dropped to $549, cant help my self. Think I would rather have the top of the last gen than the basic reference of new gen for the same price and closed to same performance. Should get great OC results aswell, all with borderlands included.
> 
> That 1gb vram though for games like shadow of morder, think that is a sign of games to come for nex year?


I'd say if you're even questioning it, you should wait. You sound like you'll find some reason to not be happy about it. That 1 less gb of vram will get to you sooner or later, and you will convince yourself it is the cause of any issues you have.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> It's def far less noticeable at 120, since the potential stutter is cut in half. I think that accounts for a lot of the difference between people's experiences.
> 
> 60hz vsync on = very noticeable stutter
> 60hz vsync off = less stutter and tearing covers it up
> 120hz vsync on = greatly reduced stutter
> 120hz vsync off = stutter and tearing barely noticeable
> 
> Unfortunately 120hz+ isn't an option for every situation.


Invest in G-Sync.

Stutter = gone.
tearing = gone.

Even at 60fps - or lower

I just got a Swift to match my 980.

Best.

Upgrade.

Ever.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Invest in G-Sync.
> 
> Stutter = gone.
> tearing = gone.
> 
> Even at 60fps - or lower
> 
> I just got a Swift to match my 980.
> 
> Best.
> 
> Upgrade.
> 
> Ever.


Point me towards a g-sync projector or 60"+ HDTV and I'm there.

For a monitor I'm holding out for IPS.


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 980x2 is 25% faster and only 11% more costly than 970x3.
> It also uses 25% less energy.
> 
> I would definitely go 980x2.
> 
> * http://bit.ly/1rBEb8E
> * http://bit.ly/YLR70f
> * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_900_series


umm three 970s are definitely faster than 2 980s in every scenario where scaling from 2 to 3 GPUs is decent. Sli 980 isn't even 25% faster than SLI 970. The sweet spot is definitely 2 970s. Looking at purely 3dmark database is not smart, because 980s and the systems they are in are pushed much harder due to them being more favorite among benchmarkers/enthusiasts.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'd say if you're even questioning it, you should wait. You sound like you'll find some reason to not be happy about it. That 1 less gb of vram will get to you sooner or later, and you will convince yourself it is the cause of any issues you have.


But but.......... this is probably my only chance to afford a classified while they are still sorta relevant









If I could hit 1300 with that ti that would be a decent uprade from my lemon 780 that cant get over 1100 without crashing in every single game/test.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Patiently waiting on the 980 Classified release to make a decision.
> 
> 980 Classified or dual Asus Strix 970!
> 
> Stuffing 2 Strix 970 in a FT03 might not be the best idea but it's still capable of good airflow with my current fan set up.


Ouch that's gonna be hot. Hope you have a MOBO with extra spacing for the second card. With two Gaming 970s in my Node 804, the top card hit thermal limit (91c) and my CPU was running 70c+ with an H105. Single 970 runs 67c at 60% locked fan speed while my CPU runs in the 50s-low 60s.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> But but.......... this is probably my only chance to afford a classified while they are still sorta relevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could hit 1300 with that ti that would be a decent uprade from my lemon 780 that cant get over 1100 without crashing in every single game/test.


Yea, I hear you. Just saying the obvious, we all know how us enthusiast are.

1100, ouch. My DCUii 780 can do 1320 on air. It gets up to 1341 before becoming unstable. That's without unlocking it.


----------



## Pauliesss

I still havent decided yet whether I should buy GTX980 or wait for GTX980Ti this year...how reliable are the roumors about GTX980Ti coming this year?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%
> 
> Never had issues on my 770...


I have two 980's in SLI .. running a solid 1500mhz core speed and I get decent FPS @ 1440p (120+) .. but in online play, with 3 or more players, I get similar dips ...

I haven't done too much testing but did notice that it seemed boggy at times (
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> sand off the green layer on the text and its white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the look too and just want a 970 ref so badly but sadly it seems itll never happen


Love the cooler design but can't stand those green letters.

Thanks for that tip! I was curious if there were any mods for fixing that green ... think I'll wait, though cause if a 990 drops then I'll most l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> I still havent decided yet whether I should buy GTX980 or wait for GTX980Ti this year...how reliable are the roumors about GTX980Ti coming this year?


If you can wait, then wait ... you can bet that no matter what, Nvidia will be releasing some sort of 6gb card ...


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone who has a 900 series GPU and plays Borderlands 2? I am getting massive FPS loss and the card refuses to stay at full boost clock and has low GPU usage. ~40-60%
> 
> Never had issues on my 770...


Yea, sounds like "Borderlands 2". My 780 does the same thing.

A 750 ti as a physx card will fix that. You'll go from getting drops to the 40's, to dropping to the high 50's rarely. You'd want to set up the 750 ti as dedicated physx, and set "BL2" control panel option to only use the 750 ti.

My friend with a 670 doesn't seem to have the problem. I haven't seen it for myself though, so maybe he just isn't very picky, but the drops affect game play. I'm not sure how you could overlook them when it happens.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Ouch that's gonna be hot. Hope you have a MOBO with extra spacing for the second card. With two Gaming 970s in my Node 804, the top card hit thermal limit (91c) and my CPU was running 70c+ with an H105. Single 970 runs 67c at 60% locked fan speed while my CPU runs in the 50s-low 60s.


You make a good point!

As much as I think it would work out my CPU is air cooled with a low profile cooler consisting of 3 heat pipes.The heat coming off those cards might find there way over the CPU and put my in a bad spot,The case is designed to push air up and out so that will benefit me some but without installing both cards I will never know.I am using a Asus Maximus Gene VI so the SLI spacing is closer then normal!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 980x2 is 25% faster and only 11% more costly than 970x3.
> It also uses 25% less energy.
> 
> I would definitely go 980x2.
> 
> * http://bit.ly/1rBEb8E
> * http://bit.ly/YLR70f
> * http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_900_series
> 
> 
> 
> umm three 970s are definitely faster than 2 980s in every scenario where scaling from 2 to 3 GPUs is decent. Sli 980 isn't even 25% faster than SLI 970. The sweet spot is definitely 2 970s. Looking at purely 3dmark database is not smart, because 980s and the systems they are in are pushed much harder due to them being more favorite among benchmarkers/enthusiasts.
Click to expand...

You're right. The faster part is way off.
Although to be fair it was based upon the highest benchmark scores for each but perhaps the 980 setup was pushed harder than the 970 setup.

I filtered the results down to only systems with an i5-2600k and that produced results where 980x2 was 10% slower than 970x3.
The cost and energy facts remain the same though.

I would still go 980x2 over 970x3.

Again you are right in saying that 970x2 is pretty sweet but it's no match for 980x2 in terms of pure power.
Value wise the 970x2 is better but some people might need the power of at least 980x2.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, no more worrying about the 970. I cancelled my backorder of the Asus Strix 970 and picked up a Titan dirt cheap from a friend who was upgrading.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You make a good point!
> 
> As much as I think it would work out my CPU is air cooled with a low profile cooler consisting of 3 heat pipes.The heat coming off those cards might find there way over the CPU and put my in a bad spot,The case is designed to push air up and out so that will benefit me some but without installing both cards I will never know.I am using a Asus Maximus Gene VI so the SLI spacing is closer then normal!


Yeah you're top card is going to hit thermal limit for sure. Without any spacing it's air flow is going to be massively constricted. You would need a way to push air through the middle of the GPUs in order to avoid this. The only way I understand this can be done in such a small case is by rigging a fan to the cards which will blow air through them. My Node 804 with two front fans pulling in air literally right next to the cards wasn't enough.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah you're top card is going to hit thermal limit for sure. Without any spacing it's air flow is going to be massively constricted. You would need a way to push air through the middle of the GPUs in order to avoid this. The only way I understand this can be done in such a small case is by rigging a fan to the cards which will blow air through them. My Node 804 with two front fans pulling in air literally right next to the cards wasn't enough.


When I tested out sli in my case with dual DCUii 780's, even rigging up a 120mm fan on the side of the GPU did nothing for the temps. The only way I was able to keep the card running under 80c was 100% fan speed on both... Yea, that didn't last long.

I was able to zip-tie a 120mm fan as so to the back vents. It works out perfect, and even looked ok. Sadly, it didn't help at all. I should of taken a picture of it. I would of loved to see how having a proper blowhole would affect the temps, but, I don't have a modded side, and I'm not drilling at my case.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> When I tested out sli in my case with dual DCUii 780's, even rigging up a 120mm fan on the side of the GPU did nothing for the temps. The only way I was able to keep the card running under 80c was 100% fan speed on both... Yea, that didn't last long.
> 
> I was able to zip-tie a 120mm fan as so to the back vents. It works out perfect, and even looked ok. Sadly, it didn't help at all. I should of taken a picture of it. I would of loved to see how having a proper blowhole would affect the temps, but, I don't have a modded side, and I'm not drilling at my case.


The Air 540 is a great case... for water cooling. My Titan/780 Classified both bothered me so bad I went with a gpu only loop. One of the best purchases I have made in a long time. I think I have about $160 in the loop... worth every penny.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> When I tested out sli in my case with dual DCUii 780's, even rigging up a 120mm fan on the side of the GPU did nothing for the temps. The only way I was able to keep the card running under 80c was 100% fan speed on both... Yea, that didn't last long.
> 
> I was able to zip-tie a 120mm fan as so to the back vents. It works out perfect, and even looked ok. Sadly, it didn't help at all. I should of taken a picture of it. I would of loved to see how having a proper blowhole would affect the temps, but, I don't have a modded side, and I'm not drilling at my case.


I had a 140mm fan modded into the side of my air 540, into the acryllic and it dropped temps by 10 or so C. I get max temps of 60c top card and 45-50c bottom card with my 970s.

my 780s I usually had 73c top 65c bottom.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The Air 540 is a great case... for water cooling. My Titan/780 Classified both bothered me so bad I went with a gpu only loop. One of the best purchases I have made in a long time. I think I have about $160 in the loop... worth every penny.


Yea, I did look into doing a loop... The blocks for the Asus DCUii are something like $150 each, shipped from England. Add another $30 for the backplate. I just couldn't bring myself to spend that kind of money just for blocks and backplates on a card that is now last gen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I had a 140mm fan modded into the side of my air 540, into the acryllic and it dropped temps by 10 or so C. I get max temps of 60c top card and 45-50c bottom card with my 970s.
> 
> my 780s I usually had 73c top 65c bottom.


Someone told me that they got the side of their case modded. I thought about that, but didn't want to do it, and end up having it not help.

It's a little late for the 780's. I already sold the one. Sure, I could order a new one since they're so cheap, but, the more I think about it, the more I want a card with 6 - 8gb Vram for peace of mind.

Though I could still get the case modded for any possible future sli if I decide to give it another go.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I did look into doing a loop... The blocks for the Asus DCUii are something like $150 each, shipped from England. Add another $30 for the backplate. I just couldn't bring myself to spend that kind of money just for blocks and backplates on a card that is now last gen.
> Someone told me that they got the side of their case modded. I thought about that, but didn't want to do it, and end up having it not help.
> 
> It's a little late for the 780's. I already sold the one. Sure, I could order a new one since they're so cheap, but, the more I think about it, the more I want a card with 6 - 8gb Vram for peace of mind.
> 
> Though I could still get the case modded for any possible future sli if I decide to give it another go.


if you get 970's you wont even need the side modded because they run so cool lol


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> if you get 970's you wont even need the side modded because they run so cool lol


In an Air 540 with an ATX mobo yeah you should be fine. As long as you have spacing and a large micro-atx/mid atx case you shouldn't have them running too hot.


----------



## Darius510

Man, talk about a wild variance between cards! I'm breaking apart my SLI and returning one so I figure I might as well keep the better one.

Together both cards could push 1525 core/7600 mem. The card I was trying yesterday was exactly the same, so I figure that was the one that was limiting me.

Popped in the other card tonight....stable at 1590/8000.

I'm noticing something really strange though...I always hit the voltage limit on the first card. It never really rose above 102% or so in heaven bench. With the second card, even if I set it to 1525/7600, I'm constantly hitting the 110% power limit. I can still push it up to 1590/2000, it'll just drop 10mhz here or there depending on the scene. I would expect that both cards at the same frequencies/voltage should have the same power draw though, no? What's up with that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Man, talk about a wild variance between cards! I'm breaking apart my SLI and returning one so I figure I might as well keep the better one.
> 
> Together both cards could push 1525 core/7600 mem. The card I was trying yesterday was exactly the same, so I figure that was the one that was limiting me.
> 
> Popped in the other card tonight....stable at 1590/8000.
> 
> I'm noticing something really strange though...I always hit the voltage limit on the first card. It never really rose above 102% or so in heaven bench. With the second card, even if I set it to 1525/7600, I'm constantly hitting the 110% power limit. I can still push it up to 1590/2000, it'll just drop 10mhz here or there depending on the scene. I would expect that both cards at the same frequencies/voltage should have the same power draw though, no? What's up with that?


If they had same quality yes.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Man, talk about a wild variance between cards! I'm breaking apart my SLI and returning one so I figure I might as well keep the better one.
> 
> Together both cards could push 1525 core/7600 mem. The card I was trying yesterday was exactly the same, so I figure that was the one that was limiting me.
> 
> Popped in the other card tonight....stable at 1590/8000.
> 
> I'm noticing something really strange though...I always hit the voltage limit on the first card. It never really rose above 102% or so in heaven bench. With the second card, even if I set it to 1525/7600, I'm constantly hitting the 110% power limit. I can still push it up to 1590/2000, it'll just drop 10mhz here or there depending on the scene. I would expect that both cards at the same frequencies/voltage should have the same power draw though, no? What's up with that?


Just so you know there is currently a SLI bug where the bottom card is always way lower voltage than the top.

my top card gets 1.250v, my bottom card gets 1.200v, that may be what limited your OC.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> If they had same quality yes.


What do you mean by "quality"?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> What do you mean by "quality"?


The quality of components. Each part of the card is different. Small change add up and can result in different values. For example my 290 same clock and voltage as my 290X runs 3C hotter.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> if you get 970's you wont even need the side modded because they run so cool lol


Yea, well that's a $700 gamble I don't want to take.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The quality of components. Each part of the card is different. Small change add up and can result in different values. For example my 290 same clock and voltage as my 290X runs 3C hotter.


That could also just be a bad thermal paste job on the 290.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> That could also just be a bad thermal paste job on the 290.


Have played a lot with these cards and always same temperature difference.


----------



## saruin

Just to give people a heads up, the non-ref MSI 980 Gaming 4G is available from newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Just to give people a heads up, the non-ref MSI 980 Gaming 4G is available from newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834


I was just about this post this here. Omg i'm so happy right now







. It just got charged on my credit card.


----------



## saruin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> I was just about this post this here. Omg i'm so happy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It just got charged on my credit card.


I already picked up the 970 Gaming card that arrives tomorrow. I was going to post a promo that gives you $20 off but the bundled gift card invalidates promo code usage. I did get $30 off through the business site for one of my 970s last week that arrives tomorrow. Really excited!


----------



## SpeedyVT

Nice for the green team... too bad it's not nessecary for most 1080p gamers. I'll wait till something truly revolutionary comes out. A lot of us consumers are getting burnt on the latest this or that, doesn't matter the team. It's why I moved to console, controlled platform with games that can be made around the system instead of systems made around the games. You usually get more life out of a game system. Just that games cost way more or pc, got to weigh these choices wisely. Buy steam sales, own console, use older hardware! WIN! WIN!


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> I already picked up the 970 Gaming card that arrives tomorrow. I was going to post a promo that gives you $20 off but the bundled gift card invalidates promo code usage. I did get $30 off through the business site for one of my 970s last week that arrives tomorrow. Really excited!


Nice man. If i wasn't using a 1440p monitor, i would've picked a 970. This card is a freaking beast for the price. Have fun with it


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Just to give people a heads up, the non-ref MSI 980 Gaming 4G is available from newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834


Oh wow, been waiting!

This vs classified 780 ti for $550............ damnit going in circles here.


----------



## ad hoc

Still haven't grabbed one. It's gonna be total overkill for 900p, but I want a 970 BAD.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Oh wow, been waiting!
> 
> This vs classified 780 ti for $550............ damnit going in circles here.


Even lower for the ti classified at *microcenter* if you are close to one. New Borderlands, too. It was 479.99 after rebate last week.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Oh wow, been waiting!
> 
> This vs classified 780 ti for $550............ damnit going in circles here.


There's actually no real choice here. If you pay $550 for a 780ti classified over this you would be silly. It's $30 cheaper for a weaker card that will run hotter and louder. The only reason you would buy the Classified is if you HAD to join the Classified club right now and couldn't wait a few weeks for the 980 version.


----------



## gdubc

780ti Classies are totally worth $500 imo. $479 no question.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> 780ti Classies are totally worth $500 imo. $479 no question.


$479-$499 sounds about right to me. $550 is too much at this point though.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Should I return an Asus 780 Ti Matrix Platinum for a 980? I can get a full refund as well.


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Should I return an Asus 780 Ti Matrix Platinum for a 980? I can get a full refund as well.


Ofcourse !

(i sold my 780 Ti Matrix for a GTX 980)


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah you're top card is going to hit thermal limit for sure. Without any spacing it's air flow is going to be massively constricted. You would need a way to push air through the middle of the GPUs in order to avoid this. The only way I understand this can be done in such a small case is by rigging a fan to the cards which will blow air through them. My Node 804 with two front fans pulling in air literally right next to the cards wasn't enough.


I have 2 80mm Noiseblocker PL-1 fans blowing air over the gpu's but that might not be enough lol

I figure with a budget of $700 SLI 970 was 2 hard to pass up but I may have to reconsider,I've always done SLI until my previous 780 Lighting,but I've also always had full tower cases and not a micro atx solution.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have 2 80mm Noiseblocker PL-1 fans blowing air over the gpu's but that might not be enough lol
> 
> I figure with a budget of $700 SLI 970 was 2 hard to pass up but I may have to reconsider,I've always done SLI until my previous 780 Lighting,but I've also always had full tower cases and not a micro atx solution.


Yeah that's exactly what happened with me. This is my first personal micro-atx build, and boy is it much harder to control air flow and keep the case cool than it is with full atx. Thankfully with Newegg premier I didn't have to pay re-stocking fee on the second 970.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> There's actually no real choice here. If you pay $550 for a 780ti classified over this you would be silly. It's $30 cheaper for a weaker card that will run hotter and louder. The only reason you would buy the Classified is if you HAD to join the Classified club right now and couldn't wait a few weeks for the 980 version.


$550 is about my budget, so I could only get a reference 980. So a reference cooler, reference pcb with no free game vs the classified with a free game and promising oc results.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Nice for the green team... too bad it's not nessecary for most 1080p gamers. I'll wait till something truly revolutionary comes out. A lot of us consumers are getting burnt on the latest this or that, doesn't matter the team. It's why I moved to console, controlled platform with games that can be made around the system instead of systems made around the games. You usually get more life out of a game system. Just that games cost way more or pc, got to weigh these choices wisely. Buy steam sales, own console, use older hardware! WIN! WIN!


As much as I would hate to agree with you, as far as gaming goes, you may have a point. But, I also know that you have never posted anything positive about the "green team", so I won't give you any credit until you post the same in a "red team" new card launch thread next time.








Speaking of which, it also seems that it's the same people (person) asking the questions, and then proceeding to answer their (his) own questions in this thread.









In any event, whether you are green, red, or blue, 970 is a pretty good value, if you are a pc gamer.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Have played a lot with these cards and always same temperature difference.


Well it makes no sense unless as I said the paste job is inconsistent. A 290X should be generating a little more heat due to the extra shaders, I know my old Power Color 290 was a little warmer when I unlocked it to a 290X.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saruin*
> 
> Just to give people a heads up, the non-ref MSI 980 Gaming 4G is available from newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834


Annndd jacked up $20.00... but newegg will use the same ole "real time pricing" excuse that they always use meantime if you check other retailers you will see none of that going on.


----------



## routek

Was going to get a 970 but I've read so many coil whine issues I'll just wait to see if it gets sorted in future cards

MSI gaming seems just as bad as evga



Last thing I want is to sending back graphics cards


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Oh wow, been waiting!
> 
> This vs classified 780 ti for $550............ damnit going in circles here.


Dude why are you going in circles when the 970 is about $200.00 cheaper and comes with an additional 1gb of video ram, never mind how fast it is after overclocking it.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, well that's a $700 gamble I don't want to take.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude why are you going in circles when the 970 is about $200.00 cheaper and comes with an additional 1gb of video ram, never mind how fast it is after overclocking it.


Just get 2 970's. newegg business had a 50 off 500 coupon I believe.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Just get 2 970's. newegg business had a 50 off 500 coupon I believe.


----------



## John Shepard

Any word on the 8Gig versions?


----------



## cutty1998

Wow. The 900 Cards are back on Newegg. 2 different 970's & an MSI Gaming 980! Get em' before they are gone again! http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600536666&IsNodeId=1&name=GeForce%20GTX%20900%20series


----------



## cutty1998

Wow ,was just reading some reviews from People who bought the Zotac 970. Looks like it is a piece of garbage.Running very hot ,with terrible support & software. I would stay away from Zotac. Also ,the Zotac reference 980's were the last stragglers to go on the Newegg launch of the 900's.They seem to be the most common 980 for sale on Ebay now from resellers too. Talk about bottom of the barrel....


----------



## Jaren1

So tempting to buy a MSI 980 then sell my new in box 980 when it arrives from EVGA step up. But that's not realistic lol


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Wow ,was just reading some reviews from People who bought the Zotac 970. Looks like it is a piece of garbage.Running very hot ,with terrible support & software. I would stay away from Zotac. Also ,the Zotac reference 980's were the last stragglers to go on the Newegg launch of the 900's.They seem to be the most common 980 for sale on Ebay now from resellers too. Talk about bottom of the barrel....


I knew it.....


----------



## renji1337

And it begins..



http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1142593-1-1.html


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude why are you going in circles when the 970 is about $200.00 cheaper and comes with an additional 1gb of video ram, never mind how fast it is after overclocking it.


970 is not an option, I do not want a massively chopped down butchered card that is a side grade at best from my 780. Also I am to sensitive to micro stutter to go sli sadly, really ruins it for me. So it's either an aftermarket 980 for $580/600(prices atm) vs a ti classified for $550 with borderlands free.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515264/gtx-980-vs-gtx-780-ti-benchmarked-1440p-performance#post_22935251

These benches here show the 780 ti pulling ahead often at 1440p, though the oc 980 takes over OP was unable to get a decent oc on his 780 ti. A good oc on a 780 ti classy - 1250/1300mhz would be amazing.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> 970 is not an option, I do not want a massively chopped down butchered card that is a side grade at best from my 780. Also I am to sensitive to micro stutter to go sli sadly, really ruins it for me.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515264/gtx-980-vs-gtx-780-ti-benchmarked-1440p-performance#post_22935251
> 
> These benches here show the 780 ti pulling ahead often at 1440p, though the oc 980 takes over OP was unable to get a decent oc on his 780 ti. A good oc on a 780 ti classy - 1250/1300mhz would be amazing.


Remember as well these are launch drives for the new cards being compared to very mature kepler drives, the newer cards will only improve from this point on.


----------



## renji1337

New NVFLASH IS OUT! Someone flashed there 980 Bios!


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> New NVFLASH IS OUT! Someone flashed there 980 Bios!


Who, where and when?


----------



## gamervivek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> New NVFLASH IS OUT! Someone flashed there 980 Bios!


it's happening!!









and didn't see this here, 980 sli and tri-sli benchmarks from guru3d. Tri-sli doesn't look good, 970s would have been an attractive proposition.
Quote:


> At the request of you guys, triple SLI results have been added. You have been able to notice that up-to 2x SLI, scaling is pretty darn nice. Now, 3-way SLI works well, but does not scale as good.


Quote:


> Much like our 970 SLI review a couple things surfaced, the first being 3-way SLI scaling as mentioned, the second one being that the higher you go in monitor resolution, the more difficult the Maxwell GPUs seem to be able top cope.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_980_sli_review,26.html


----------



## Polska

Swapping out my SLI 760s for a 970 today. My Zotac 970 came in today, hopefully I do not regret this decision







. I haven't had issues with the SLI setup really, and can't say I have been bothered by micro stutter, but have always preferred single card solutions. A night of testing (hopefully no bsods!) awaits.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Dude why are you going in circles when the 970 is about $200.00 cheaper and comes with an additional 1gb of video ram, never mind how fast it is after overclocking it.


Uh...because VRAM is overrated and pure performance generally is the limiting factor?

Or are you going to point to the SoM ultra textures that don't need 6GB @ 1080p as proof?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Wow ,was just reading some reviews from People who bought the Zotac 970. Looks like it is a piece of garbage.Running very hot ,with terrible support & software. I would stay away from Zotac. Also ,the Zotac reference 980's were the last stragglers to go on the Newegg launch of the 900's.They seem to be the most common 980 for sale on Ebay now from resellers too. Talk about bottom of the barrel....


The short 970 ?? or the big ass AMP edition ??


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Wow ,was just reading some reviews from People who bought the Zotac 970. Looks like it is a piece of garbage.Running very hot ,with terrible support & software. I would stay away from Zotac. Also ,the Zotac reference 980's were the last stragglers to go on the Newegg launch of the 900's.They seem to be the most common 980 for sale on Ebay now from resellers too. Talk about bottom of the barrel....


Ya....I hope I do not regret my decision to buy it, came in today. Will be testing it over the next week. Hopefully some people just got stuck with lemons.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> 970 is not an option, I do not want a massively chopped down butchered card that is a side grade at best from my 780. Also I am to sensitive to micro stutter to go sli sadly, really ruins it for me. So it's either an aftermarket 980 for $580/600(prices atm) vs a ti classified for $550 with borderlands free.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515264/gtx-980-vs-gtx-780-ti-benchmarked-1440p-performance#post_22935251
> 
> These benches here show the 780 ti pulling ahead often at 1440p, though the oc 980 takes over OP was unable to get a decent oc on his 780 ti. A good oc on a 780 ti classy - 1250/1300mhz would be amazing.


Totally agree. Personally I'd have a water cooled 780Ti Classy over a 980 any day. May not be quite as fast some of the times but at least it is a premium piece of hardware and not some mid range chip pawned off as top end. Besides, you get that Classy up to 1300+ MHz and it will pretty much equal a 1600 MHz 980 from what I've seen...


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Totally agree. Personally I'd have a water cooled 780Ti Classy over a 980 any day. May not be quite as fast some of the times but at least it is a premium piece of hardware and not some mid range chip pawned off as top end. Besides, you get that Classy up to 1300+ MHz and it will pretty much equal a 1600 MHz 980 from what I've seen...


That's a big reason I am considering the classy over the 980, it just doesnt sit right with me knowing that these are the bare minimum cut down editions and there will be new ones in about 4 months then I would be stuck with a mid range chip/bottom tier chip that I only just bought.

This is silly I know but to me the best of the last round up gen > the bottom most basic of the new gen, especially when its even cheaper with a free game.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> That's a big reason I am considering the classy over the 980, it just doesnt sit right with me knowing that these are the bare minimum cut down editions and there will be new ones in about 4 months then I would be stuck with a mid range chip/bottom tier chip that I only just bought.
> 
> This is silly I know but to me the best of the last round up gen > the bottom most basic of the new gen, especially when its even cheaper with a free game.


That literally makes 0 sense. It may be cheaper, but I guarantee resell value will be less when you go to sell it, and the new cards are coming out in 4-6 months most likely regardless if you buy a 780ti or a 980, and saying you'd rather have the best of the last gen, even if it performs worse and has less VRAM, than a midrange chip of new gen, that usually performs better, requires less power, produces less heat, and has another gb of video memory, just because it's the best of the last gen and not a midrange chip, that's just plain foolish IMO


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> $550 is about my budget, so I could only get a reference 980. So a reference cooler, reference pcb with no free game vs the classified with a free game and promising oc results.


Except reference cooler and PCB are still way more than enough for a 980. Lots of people are hitting 1550-1600 core on reference and you would need a 1350-1400 core 780ti to match that. Not to mention you get an extra gig of VRAM and get a card that runs much cooler and quieter. But hey if you wanna buy old tech because of a free game, be my guest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> That's a big reason I am considering the classy over the 980, it just doesnt sit right with me knowing that these are the bare minimum cut down editions and there will be new ones in about 4 months then I would be stuck with a mid range chip/bottom tier chip that I only just bought.
> 
> This is silly I know but to me the best of the last round up gen > the bottom most basic of the new gen, especially when its even cheaper with a free game.


Hey I agree man. Titans were a joke as they were just bare minimum cut down professional cards. Same thing with extreme edition CPUs, screw those I only buy Xeon's because I don't want pawned off bare minimum chips.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> 970 is not an option, I do not want a massively chopped down butchered card that is a side grade at best from my 780. Also I am to sensitive to micro stutter to go sli sadly, really ruins it for me. So it's either an aftermarket 980 for $580/600(prices atm) vs a ti classified for $550 with borderlands free.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515264/gtx-980-vs-gtx-780-ti-benchmarked-1440p-performance#post_22935251
> 
> These benches here show the 780 ti pulling ahead often at 1440p, though the oc 980 takes over OP was unable to get a decent oc on his 780 ti. A good oc on a 780 ti classy - 1250/1300mhz would be amazing.


Yep, a very fair, unbiased opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamervivek*
> 
> it's happening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and didn't see this here, 980 sli and tri-sli benchmarks from guru3d. Tri-sli doesn't look good, 970s would have been an attractive proposition.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_980_sli_review,26.html


In these 4k reviews, the 780Ti SLI is ahead of the 980 SLI more times then not.


----------



## KenjiS

Man, I gotta say the biggest thing I've noticed on my 970 is how bloody quiet it is now..

Now the loudest thing I hear is my 10k RPM HDD....

Oh and the fact my GPU runs at about 60 degrees under load, Not 80, and I idle at 30 versus 40-45...

As for performance well.. as expected, In the few SLI-supported things I played I'm seeing almost the same framerate, and in things that dislike SLI I'm seeing a gigantic performance improvement.

So overall not complaining one bit.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Pay attention to the GK104 (particularly 6X0) cooler designs vs. GK110 designs. My GTX 670 DirectCU II was cooler and quieter than any GK110 I've had, even when pretty much all the 780s featured next-gen coolers that were designed to dissipate much more heat.

I expect the situation to be the same for the GM204 vs. GM2x0. Even when next-gen coolers are introduced for big Maxwell, the 970/980 will still be cooler and quieter with their wimpier coolers.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Pay attention to the GK104 (particularly 6X0) cooler designs vs. GK110 designs. My GTX 670 DirectCU II was cooler and quieter than any GK110 I've had, even when pretty much all the 780s featured next-gen coolers that were designed to dissipate much more heat.
> 
> I expect the situation to be the same for the GM204 vs. GM2x0. Even when next-gen coolers are introduced for big Maxwell, the 970/980 will still be cooler and quieter with their wimpier coolers.


Honestly the gtx 670 direct cu II is one of the best aftermarket coolers I have ever had, ran so much quieter and cooler than any other card I tried before and there after. Currently in my wifes pc and I get jealous hearing how quiet it is compared to my 780 acx cooler by evga(don't really like these line of coolers).


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> That literally makes 0 sense. It may be cheaper, but I guarantee resell value will be less when you go to sell it, and the new cards are coming out in 4-6 months most likely regardless if you buy a 780ti or a 980, and saying you'd rather have the best of the last gen, even if it performs worse and has less VRAM, than a midrange chip of new gen, that usually performs better, requires less power, produces less heat, and has another gb of video memory, just because it's the best of the last gen and not a midrange chip, that's just plain foolish IMO


As per the benches I linked depending on the clocker it can actually perform better, for cheaper with a free game. Though performance aside, you are just getting a better "built" card with better parts and more for your money(performance aside).

Not trying to put the 970/980 down here, best price to performance launch like ever.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Should I return an Asus 780 Ti Matrix Platinum for a 980? I can get a full refund as well.


Any more input for the above?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Any more input for the above?


That is a personal decision only you can make imo. Make sure you check all info and benchmarks and make an informed decision.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> As per the benches I linked depending on the clocker it can actually perform better, for cheaper with a free game. Though performance aside, you are just getting a better "built" card with better parts and more for your money(performance aside).
> 
> Not trying to put the 970/980 down here, best price to performance launch like ever.


To be honest, it's gonna take an awfully beastly 780 ti beat out a standard 1500mhz gtx 980, and what do you mean you get more for your money, performance aside? You get a better selection of display outputs, and more performance, what else is aside from that that you get more for your money? Last time I checked, all that mattered with high end gpus WAS performance.

Don't get me wrong, if I could have gotten 2 780 tis for 430 like they are now when the 980s launched, I most likely would have went that route and saved myself 200+ bucks, they are excellent cards, but I don't regret selling my regular 780s and getting 980s, just like I won't regret selling these and getting the 1080s or whatever Nvidia decides to call them


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> To be honest, it's gonna take an awfully beastly 780 ti beat out a standard 1500mhz gtx 980, and what do you mean you get more for your money, performance aside? You get a better selection of display outputs, and more performance, what else is aside from that that you get more for your money? Last time I checked, all that mattered with high end gpus WAS performance.


I understand not wanting to upgrade if someone already had a 780ti. I never understood why someone would pick older gen for basically the same price. The newer card will always hold more value if it is similar or beats the older card in performance. Not to mention the efficiency and other features. Once voltage is unlocked these cards will be running crazy clocks.........even or air. My 970 runs at 1591/8200 and never exceeds 63c. It also barely hits the stock power limit of 100%. The only thing holding it back is the voltage being locked.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> *To be honest, it's gonna take an awfully beastly 780 ti beat out a standard 1500mhz gtx 980*, and what do you mean you get more for your money, performance aside? You get a better selection of display outputs, and more performance, what else is aside from that that you get more for your money? Last time I checked, all that mattered with high end gpus WAS performance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if I could have gotten 2 780 tis for 430 like they are now when the 980s launched, I most likely would have went that route and saved myself 200+ bucks, they are excellent cards, but I don't regret selling my regular 780s and getting 980s, just like I won't regret selling these and getting the 1080s or whatever Nvidia decides to call them


Not sure I understand this? My Titans easily beat 980's in Valley and Heaven at just 1200MHz. Titans and the 780Ti are also very strong against the 980 in games like Crysis and Metro, needing far less clock speed to equal or even surpass the 980. Personally I don't really care that the 980 can do 1600MHz when that crazy clock speed makes it only slightly faster than a 1200-1300MHz Titan.

And the "more for your money comment" obviously is alluding to the fact that you are getting EVGA's custom built, top of the line PCB with better VRM's, water cooling possible out of the box, and unlocked voltages compared to a reference design 980 with weak VRM's, a mid range GM204 GPU, and standard cooling only...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Should I return an Asus 780 Ti Matrix Platinum for a 980? I can get a full refund as well.


Send that thing back now and in a few weeks get a 1700mhz 980 classified.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure I understand this? *My Titans easily beat 980's in Valley and Heaven at just 1200MHz*. Titans and the 780Ti are also very strong against the 980 in games like Crysis and Metro, needing far less clock speed to equal or even surpass the 980. Personally I don't really care that the 980 can do 1600MHz when that crazy clock speed makes it only slightly faster than a 1200-1300MHz Titan....


When was the last time you ran either of those bencehmarks, I used to get really high scores with my 780s on heaven and valley,especially valley, both seemed to have drop considerably over the last year, not sure if it's driver related or what


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I still get easy 86-87 FPS in Valley with a single Titan but my SLI scores have been broken for a long time in that bench. Heaven works great in single and SLI configs however...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not sure I understand this? My Titans easily beat 980's in Valley and Heaven at just 1200MHz. Titans and the 780Ti are also very strong against the 980 in games like Crysis and Metro, needing far less clock speed to equal or even surpass the 980. Personally I don't really care that the 980 can do 1600MHz when that crazy clock speed makes it only slightly faster than a 1200-1300MHz Titan.
> 
> And the "more for your money comment" obviously is alluding to the fact that you are getting EVGA's custom built, top of the line PCB with better VRM's, water cooling possible out of the box, and unlocked voltages compared to a reference design 980 with weak VRM's, a mid range GM204 GPU, and standard cooling only...


Your titans are overvolted and you're comparing Windows 8.1 scores to Windows 7 scores. Your Titans do not beat 980s where it actually matters (games).


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> To be honest, *it's gonna take an awfully beastly 780 ti* beat out a standard 1500mhz gtx 980, and what do you mean you get more for your money, performance aside? You get a better selection of display outputs, and more performance, what else is aside from that that you get more for your money? Last time I checked, all that mattered with high end gpus WAS performance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if I could have gotten 2 780 tis for 430 like they are now when the 980s launched, I most likely would have went that route and saved myself 200+ bucks, they are excellent cards, but I don't regret selling my regular 780s and getting 980s, just like I won't regret selling these and getting the 1080s or whatever Nvidia decides to call them


Hence classified ti

Also by better built I mean better components etc, classifieds get alot more love put into them than reference cards(980s atm).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Hence classified ti
> 
> Also by better built I mean better components etc, classifieds get alot more love put into them than reference cards(980s atm).


I say go for the 780Ti Classified if you plan on getting Borderlands anyway. Both cards are beasts and if you hit the silicon lottery, that Ti at 1300+ will probably be faster (in games) then all but the 1550+ 980's. If benching matters most, get the 980 no question.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I say go for the 780Ti Classified if you plan on getting Borderlands anyway. Both cards are beasts and if you hit the silicon lottery, that Ti at 1300+ will probably be faster (in games) then all but the 1550+ 980's. If benching matters most, get the 980 no question.


The nice thing about GTX980 is the extra vRAM.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The nice thing about GTX980 is the extra vRAM.


Tbh that is the only reason I have held off instantly getting the classified so far, I would like it but extra vram never hurts especially after this shadows of mordor debacle.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Wow. The 900 Cards are back on Newegg. 2 different 970's & an MSI Gaming 980! Get em' before they are gone again! http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007709%20600536666&IsNodeId=1&name=GeForce%20GTX%20900%20series


Still no GTX 970 MSI Gaming.

Newegg just got my refused package back. They are going to give me a full refund with no restocking fee.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Uh...because VRAM is overrated and pure performance generally is the limiting factor?
> 
> Or are you going to point to the SoM ultra textures that don't need 6GB @ 1080p as proof?


lmbo.... not even going there with you.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Totally agree. Personally I'd have a water cooled 780Ti Classy over a 980 any day. May not be quite as fast some of the times but at least it is a premium piece of hardware and not some mid range chip pawned off as top end. Besides, you get that Classy up to 1300+ MHz and it will pretty much equal a 1600 MHz 980 from what I've seen...


Im sorry but that is some fail logic if I have ever seen it. Call the 980 mid range and "pawned off as top end" or whatever you feel like calling it but the point remains its as fast or faster than a 780TI, has 1 additional gb of video ram and will only get faster as drivers mature. A lot of you are forgetting that the 780's and 780TI's are on extremely mature drivers compared to the new cards.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> That literally makes 0 sense. It may be cheaper, but I guarantee resell value will be less when you go to sell it, and the new cards are coming out in 4-6 months most likely regardless if you buy a 780ti or a 980, and saying you'd rather have the best of the last gen, even if it performs worse and has less VRAM, than a midrange chip of new gen, that usually performs better, requires less power, produces less heat, and has another gb of video memory, just because it's the best of the last gen and not a midrange chip, that's just plain foolish IMO










Rep.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Wow ,was just reading some reviews from People who bought the Zotac 970. Looks like it is a piece of garbage.Running very hot ,with terrible support & software. I would stay away from Zotac. Also ,the Zotac reference 980's were the last stragglers to go on the Newegg launch of the 900's.They seem to be the most common 980 for sale on Ebay now from resellers too. Talk about bottom of the barrel....
> 
> 
> 
> Ya....I hope I do not regret my decision to buy it, came in today. Will be testing it over the next week. Hopefully some people just got stuck with lemons.
Click to expand...

I hope you have no problems with it. Just really keep an eye on the temps.Good luck!


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> I hope you have no problems with it. Just really keep an eye on the temps.Good luck!


So far so good. Zotac ocd ok, core +225, mem +500. Temps are inline. No issues thus far. Only time will tell if any issue crop up, but surprisingly beefy for such a little bugger!


----------



## iRUSH

That Zotac 970 Amp! Omega looks awesome! Have a look if you haven't yet


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Still no GTX 970 MSI Gaming.
> 
> Newegg just got my refused package back. They are going to give me a full refund with no restocking fee.


I refused a MSI gaming 970 yesterday.









How long did it take for all of that to go through?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I refused a MSI gaming 970 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take for all of that to go through?


I refused the package last Thursday. It took 4 business days to get to Newegg. I'm expecting refund in 3-5 days.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I refused the package last Thursday. It took 4 business days to get to Newegg. I'm expecting refund in 3-5 days.


Thanks.

About the time frame I was thinking.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Totally agree. Personally I'd have a water cooled 780Ti Classy over a 980 any day. May not be quite as fast some of the times but at least it is a premium piece of hardware and not some mid range chip pawned off as top end. Besides, you get that Classy up to 1300+ MHz and it will pretty much equal a 1600 MHz 980 from what I've seen...
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry but that is some fail logic if I have ever seen it. Call the 980 mid range and "pawned off as top end" or whatever you feel like calling it but the point remains its as fast or faster than a 780TI, has 1 additional gb of video ram and will only get faster as drivers mature. A lot of you are forgetting that the 780's and 780TI's are on extremely mature drivers compared to the new cards.
Click to expand...

Hmmm.... 980's get somewhat spanked at 4K res though







. I see classified 780ti's for 400-450$, and 980's at 550-600$ for non unlocked versions, so classifieds would be about 650$+. Makes me wonder if it's worth the price. I am definitely leaning to 780ti's since i'll be gaming at 4K, and i'm just waiting to find one that's about 400$ and i'm completely sold.

980's are amazing at 1440p, but 4K, not so much... I've told you, V-RAM is overrated, you don't see it helping the 980 at 4k do you?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm.... 980's get somewhat spanked at 4K res though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see classified 780ti's for 400-450$, and 980's at 550-600$ for non unlocked versions, so classifieds would be about 650$+. Makes me wonder if it's worth the price. I am definitely leaning to 780ti's since i'll be gaming at 4K, and i'm just waiting to find one that's about 400$ and i'm completely sold.
> 
> 980's are amazing at 1440p, but 4K, not so much... I've told you, V-RAM is overrated, you don't see it helping the 980 at 4k do you?


Getting spanked? You realize almost every one of those graphs you just posted has the 980 winning right?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Are you confused?







Tri SLI = 3 980's working together.

x2 780 TI wins = 4, draw = 1
x2 980 wins 3, draw 1

I say it's getting spanked because the hype does not align with the performance of the GPU nor the price. "OMG 1 extra V-ram, less power, super fast"... blah blah.







.

Once you start OC'ing those two at 4K res, you'll completely see the difference between a 780ti and 980.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Are you confused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri SLI = 3 980's working together.
> 
> 780 TI wins = 4, draw = 1
> 980 wins 3, draw 1
> 
> I say it's getting spanked because the hype does not align with the performance of the GPU nor the price. "OMG 1 extra V-ram, less power, super fast"... blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What? The 980 is beating the 780ti in all but two of those benchmarks. MOH and Hitman: Absolution.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm.... 980's get somewhat spanked at 4K res though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see classified 780ti's for 400-450$, and 980's at 550-600$ for non unlocked versions, so classifieds would be about 650$+. Makes me wonder if it's worth the price. I am definitely leaning to 780ti's since i'll be gaming at 4K, and i'm just waiting to find one that's about 400$ and i'm completely sold.
> 
> 980's are amazing at 1440p, but 4K, not so much... I've told you, V-RAM is overrated, you don't see it helping the 980 at 4k do you?


I'm realistically not expecting those results you posted to hold up over time.

The 980 is on the very first set of drivers and in single card, according to your numbers from Guru3d, wins vs the 780 Ti far more often than it loses.

Looking at the 980 vs 780 Ti single and then SLI, it's pretty obvious Nvidia has work to do for SLI on the 980. It makes no sense that the 980 wins by a few frames single card and then loses in SLI by double that amount in some cases.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not sure if serious


No one is talking about SLI here. Comparing a mature card to a brand new one on something that is so heavily based in software (multi-card) is silly. Why don't you look at your benches where the 980 is clearly winning in single card.

Because those benches you posted are the least compelling argument I have seen so far in this thread against the 980.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> No one is talking about SLI here. Comparing a mature card to a brand new one on something that is so heavily based in software (multi-card) is silly. Why don't you look at your benches where the 980 is clearly winning in single card.
> 
> Because those benches you posted are the least compelling argument I have seen so far in this thread against the 980.


In fairness, no single gpu card can manage 4k gameplay right now.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I've told you, V-RAM is overrated, you don't see it helping the 980 at 4k do you?


So I see you didnt learn your lesson in the SOM thread? you were schooled enough over there already but anway.... Vram is not overrated and the only thing holding the 970 back perhaps a bit is the 256bit bus. I know that maxwell has some architectural changes made that allow it to get away with using a smaller bus but im sure that if it had a bigger bus it would do much better at 4k.. This is a bus issue rather than a vram issue.

Oh, and spare me the sarcasm... it doesnt make you look cool in front of your friends.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Getting spanked? You realize almost every one of those graphs you just posted has the 980 winning right?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm realistically not expecting those results you posted to hold up over time.
> 
> The 980 is on the very first set of drivers and in single card, according to your numbers from Guru3d, wins vs the 780 Ti far more often than it loses.
> 
> Looking at the 980 vs 780 Ti single and then SLI, it's pretty obvious Nvidia has work to do for SLI on the 980. It makes no sense that the 980 wins by a few frames single card and then loses in SLI by double that amount in some cases.


Dont bother trying to explain much of anything to Young Benny... He tried to tell me in the SOM forum that overclocking your GPU would override vram limitations. .. lol.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm realistically not expecting those results you posted to hold up over time.
> 
> The 980 is on the very first set of drivers and in single card, according to your numbers from Guru3d, wins vs the 780 Ti far more often than it loses.
> 
> Looking at the 980 vs 780 Ti single and then SLI, it's pretty obvious Nvidia has work to do for SLI on the 980. It makes no sense that the 980 wins by a few frames single card and then loses in SLI by double that amount in some cases.


I wouldn't hold my breath too long on that. I mean it would be different if SLI in general was broken on the 9xx series, but that's not the case. At 1440p, the 980 has no problem what-so-ever surpassing the 780ti, but at 4k the 780ti takes the crown. It's designed better for higher resolutions (read Guru 3D's conclusion in their review).

In Tomb Raider,

GTX 980 @ 1440p gets 87% performance increase from single GPU to Dual GPU's, but @ 4K, performance only increased by 63%.

GTX 780ti @ 1440p gets 70% performance increase from single GPU to dual GPU's, and @ 4K, performance increased by 84%

It's similar to Gk104 Vs Tahiti at higher resolutions. Single GPU wise, Gk104 still shows it's competition, but in dual GPU mode, Tahiti wins at higher resolutions in more games than it loses.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








If SLI is broken why does the 980 flourish so much at 1080p and 1440p?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath too long on that. I mean it would be different if SLI in general was broken on the 9xx series, but that's not the case. At 1440p, the 980 has no problem what-so-ever surpassing the 780ti, but at 4k the 780ti takes the crown. It's designed better for higher resolutions (read Guru 3D's conclusion in their review).
> 
> In Tomb Raider,
> 
> GTX 980 @ 1440p gets 87% performance increase from single GPU to Dual GPU's, but @ 4K, performance only increased by 63%.
> 
> GTX 780ti @ 1440p gets 70% performance increase from single GPU to dual GPU's, and @ 4K, performance increased by 84%
> 
> It's similar to Gk104 Vs Tahiti at higher resolutions. Single GPU wise, Gk104 still shows it's competition, but in dual GPU mode, Tahiti wins at higher resolutions in more games than it loses.
> 
> If SLI is broken why does the 980 flourish so much at 1080p and 1440p?


Wasn't saying SLI was broken at 4k. Just saying that there can other factors at play currently.

For instance,

Battlefield 4 saw both the 980 and 780 Ti gain 66% in SLI at 4k.

At 1440p, the 780 Ti gained 86% in SLI vs 76% for the 980.

If the card really and truly is hitting a wall and is tapped out in SLI, it should be losing every battle no exceptions. If it can tie the 780 Ti in one, it's possible that when Nvidia starts optimizations for future drivers, more performance will be found.

I'm not saying that it will. I'm just saying that current evidence is not solid enough to completely rule it out.


----------



## Yungbenny911

True... I do agree with what you're saying. It's just that i'm about to either get two 980's or two 780ti's, and i don't know if i should take a leap of faith with the 980's that cost more, or just get 780ti's and spend the extra cash on water-blocks...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

If I was faced with the choice, despite my love of the 780TI (especially Kingpin editions, and despite not owning any Ti editions!) I'd lean towards the 980's, but that's simply because they're more powerful for [email protected], use less power, and run cooler.


----------



## Chargeit

780 ti or 980 shouldn't even be a question. The 980's without a doubt.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 780 ti or 980 shouldn't even be a question. The 980's without a doubt.


Exactly.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Was lucky to snag a evga ssc 970 tonight. Can't wait to get it plus I love the step up program, used a few times already.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 780 ti or 980 shouldn't even be a question. The 980's without a doubt.


but...

x2 MSI GTX 980 (currently locked voltage) = 1160$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834&cm_re=GTX_980_gaming-_-14-127-834-_-Product

x2 EVGA 780ti Classy (obviously unlocked) = 900$ (840$ AR) + x2 free botherlands 2 pre sequel video game (60$ value)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487072








that 780ti is so tempting...


----------



## ssgtnubb

If you go with the classifieds you can always trade up with EVGA, wish more vendors did that.


----------



## gdubc

But when you step up, you would have to give up a classified card for vanilla version. The only bad thing about step up is its only for vanilla cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm going with the classy's. The GTX 980 is a nice card, but if the non unlocked versions are going for 579$ I assume classy's would be going for 600$+. I've already spent 520$ on a 4930k. I don't need to kill my pockets to game at 4K haha. (4930k is for benchmarking)

780ti is right in-between the 970 and 980, and for 420$ AR, it's worth it. I wish the 970 was just a little bit faster, it would have been perfect.


----------



## gdubc

I was going to use the 12 months no payments deal on one but it won't let me use it because of the game download that comes free, lol.


----------



## i7monkey

I've owned a 780, 780Ti, and a 980.

The 980 is a sidegrade. Great acoustics, but still a sidegrade. Save up for big boy Maxwell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I've owned a 780, 780Ti, and a 980.
> 
> The 980 is a sidegrade. Great acoustics, but still a sidegrade. Save up for big boy Maxwell.


Yeah...!

Wait.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_3x_geforce_gtx_980_17883_marks/

Practically every step up is a side grade.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah...!
> 
> Wait.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_3x_geforce_gtx_980_17883_marks/
> 
> Practically every step up is a side grade.


WOW nice score!!!


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah...!
> 
> Wait.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2640098_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_3x_geforce_gtx_980_17883_marks/
> 
> Practically every step up is a side grade.


Again most people here are not talking about benching, we are talking about gaming. You will see very little fps gains and very little difference in games going from a decent 780 to a 970 and a decent 780ti to a 980.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> 780 ti or 980 shouldn't even be a question. The 980's without a doubt.


Unless you live in the UK where the 780 tis are more than £100 cheaper than the 980s(thats close to $200 difference) with a free game..........


----------



## Silent Scone

Aw yeah free games. You know what the term setting the 'benchmark' means, right?

If they can beat 3x 290X on LN2 with nothing but the reference cooler...that's not just benchmarking, that's using the cards. Will you notice the difference? No? But do you even really need a full fat kepler chip to notice the difference? No, you could pick up a 980 GTX Lightning for pennies with the same amount of VRAM and be happy.

We get it, you wouldn't / don't want to spend the extra


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Aw yeah free games. You know what the term setting the 'benchmark' means, right?
> 
> We get it, you wouldn't / don't want to spend the extra


Are you saying over £100 is a good trade off for a few fps difference in game? I REALLY hope you are not.

And again every time someone asks about side grading and someone says it is a side grade you come in and link non gaming benchmarks, that hold no weight in real gaming world. In reality you will only be seeing about a 5-8 fps difference at times, some games none and some games less. That's what matters to most of these people, especially people only going for one card.


----------



## Silent Scone

Alienware used to have a pretty good motto. FPS is life. Not sure what else matters when purchasing a high end GPU. £100 trade off being worth it is entirely subjective

Maxwell does everything Kepler does and more with almost half the power draw. It's a better card, not necessarily worth upgrading from a 780Ti, but it's still a huge leap in the right direction. A 780Ti from a 780 GTX is an-actual-side grade.

You keep palming off benchmarking but when in reality that is what sets the bar, and you're not fully grasping the magnitude of being able to beat cards that are essentially running within an inch of their life on dry ice, whilst being on air, and being able to jump straight back on a game afterwards. That to most people, is definitely more than a side grade...


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Alienware used to have a pretty good motto. FPS is life. Not sure what else matters when purchasing a high end GPU. £100 trade off being worth it is entirely subjective
> 
> Maxwell does everything Kepler does and more with almost half the power draw. It's a better card, not necessarily worth upgrading from a 780Ti, but it's still a huge leap in the right direction. A 780Ti from a 780 GTX is an-actual-side grade.
> 
> You keep palming off benchmarking but when in reality that is what sets the bar, and you're not fully grasping the magnitude of being able to beat cards that are essentially running within an inch of their life on dry ice, whilst being on air, and being able to jump straight back on a game afterwards. That to most people, is definitely more than a side grade...


I do I get all that, it's amazing. I am talking about video gaming though, not benchmarking. In real video game terms, you are looking at a few fps difference for over £100 difference - a free game(that you can keep or sell further increasing the price gap).

I have been the first to defend the incremintal updates with this launch because of the other things it brings, heat/power/noise but you would have to be doing some very big mental gymnastics to convince yourself that its anything more than a sidegrade atm. It is however a huge step in the right direction and a great buy for new comers, and I am still very much on the fence about the reference 980 vs the classified 780 ti because they are both great in their own way.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Unless you live in the UK where the 780 tis are more than £100 cheaper than the 980s(thats close to $200 difference) with a free game..........


Where ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have a 780 classified and while the upgrade to a 980 won't provide astronomical gains when gaming the benefits for benching are quite large, not to mention the massive reduction in power consumpion which also translates into less heat being poured into the living room. I can look at running an sli setup for slightly higher power consumption than my single 780, which more than makes up for such.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have a 780 classified and while the upgrade to a 980 won't provide astronomical gains when gaming the benefits for benching are quite large, not to mention the massive reduction in power consumpion which also translates into less heat being poured into the living room. I can look at running an sli setup for slightly higher power consumption than my single 780, which more than makes up for such.


I swapped my 780 classifieds for 970's and have no regrets, I also gained 3k in 3dmark


----------



## n780tivs980

The cooler on the 780 ti class, are those just like the acx coolers on the regular evga 780/780 tis acx sc version. As that's part of the reason I am trading up from my 780 is that I am not a fan of these fans







They are rather loud and the asx sc runs pritty hot at times, I also got a bad clocker though that's not evgas fault. If its the same heat/audible levels as the regular acx's and axc SC's then I will be going for an aftermarket 980.

Sorry derailed this long enough with talk of classys, though seems like the best place to ask since we all on the subject still.

Wonder how long until they bring down the prices of the 980 aftermarkets to what they should be, as the gigabyte g1 is inflated atm because of supply and demand, never goes under $610.


----------



## CasualCat

Wasn't sure if this had been posted, thought it was interesting:

http://techreport.com/blog/27143/here-another-reason-the-geforce-gtx-970-is-slower-than-the-gtx-980


----------



## nyk20z3

Patiently waiting for the 980 Classified release but I am sure they will be sold out in 5 minutes.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Patiently waiting for the 980Ti release but I am sure they will be sold out in 5 minutes.


I bought them all to play Wasteland 2


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I bought them all to play Wasteland 2


I meant the 980 Classified sry!


----------



## Wihglah




----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*


I watched this whole video and then took my drivers test and passed.

Thanks video.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*


edit: I'm stupid.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Are there any female reviewers that aren't super obviously hot to rake in the views?
> Just a question that occurred to me.
> 
> Also I wonder if she actually knows what she's doing or just reading a script.
> If not, that would be cool.
> 
> This sounds so sexist, but I mean it genuinely.


What about linus xD


----------



## kennyparker1337

I think Linus is hot.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What about linus xD


I'd rather look and listen to her than a screaming Linus with a voice that could cut through glass, poor boy.


----------



## n780tivs980

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*






Wish she included 980 and 980 sli results, though as I been saying 780 to 970 is a massive side grade. Sli is a bit better scaling wise and I could see why you would trade in one 780 for 970 sli instead of going 780 sli, because of the power costs and being able to use a lesser psu. But going from one 780 to one 970 is a big side grade of only a few fps difference(unless you got the worlds worst 780 clocker and then the worlds best 970 clocker).


----------



## writer21

Any idea when the Gigabyte g1 970 or Msi gaming 970 will be in stock?

Also how is the warranty service with Gigabyte. Never used their cards before.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Any idea when the Gigabyte g1 970 or Msi gaming 970 will be in stock?
> 
> Also how is the warranty service with Gigabyte. Never used their cards before.


Wondering this myself. I've been refreshing the gigabyte 970 newegg page for over a week now... it was in stock a few days after launch but only for like 30 minutes


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Unless you live in the UK where the 780 tis are more than £100 cheaper than the 980s(thats close to $200 difference) with a free game..........


Man, if you let a game decide your choice of GPU... I mean, come'on. This is OCN, not Steam forums or something.









I would not spend the kind of money a ti is asking for now on a 3gb vram card. Sorry to say.

I say you spend the extra 100 gold (Europeans use gold right?) on each card and get a card that will last you, instead of one that is last gen. What happens next time around when the new cards come out. With the 980's at least you can say you're only one gen behind. But with 780 ti's, man, that's two gen. You'll almost be forced to buy the 1xxx or whatever they're called.

Vram is going to be more and more of a consideration as the newer games come out.


----------



## IronWill1991

Heads up,
GTX 970 MSI Gaming is now in stock on Newegg. I just brought one. Go get them before they are gone.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just got (2) Asus Strix inbound


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just got (2) Asus Strix inbound


I hit the order button on a pair also but it made me log into my account again. It's because the site had to update my cart. They ran out of stock........ ;A;

Nvm. Fortunately able to snag a MSI 4G. ^^


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> 
> Wish she included 980 and 980 sli results, though as I been saying 780 to 970 is a massive side grade. Sli is a bit better scaling wise and I could see why you would trade in one 780 for 970 sli instead of going 780 sli, because of the power costs and being able to use a lesser psu. But going from one 780 to one 970 is a big side grade of only a few fps difference(unless you got the worlds worst 780 clocker and then the worlds best 970 clocker).


970 is a lot better than the 780, and its maybe 3% or less slower than the 780Ti


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> edit: I'm stupid.


the girl (Pistol, i think her name is) at techsyndicate knows her stuff.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svenge*
> 
> Why would anyone be so proactively excited for a vaporware feature that only exists on a spec sheet at best, has no timetable for actual implementation, and of which its actual costs and benefits (read: effectiveness) are completely unknown? Monitor pricing premiums aside, at least G-SYNC _actually exists_ and has been shown to _actually work_...
> 
> Again, the only people who are currently looking at "FreeSync" as a near-term viable option are people with Radeon SSDs and RAM and a FX-9590, and/or active members of AMD's advocate program.


you're being unfair here. Didn't bother reply to others but I missed this post. We frequently hold out for, prepare for or otherwise anticipate new technology. it is not a strange thing and just because it happens to be promoted by amd doesn't make it so. Freesync has been demoed, has been promised for later this year, early next year (this is not just AMD, monitor manufacturers are behind this in numbers). As far as things go that is pretty real. eg. beats games that get promoted a year or more before release. This is typical.

A lot of people just seem to be grabbing at the "its available now" line from nvidia and thinking it matters. In other cases those same people would probably do the same thing (if it were nvidia who had the tech coming soon I wonder. Did anyone wait for g-sync to be released before they bought a new monitor? *probably*)


----------



## Imitationcrabme

MSI 970 gaming finally in stock at Newegg. Now, someone in Korea needs to find a way to slap g-sync control into their monitors, hint, hint. I desperately need a monitor upgrade, but need 1440p, IPS, and G-sync.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imitationcrabme*
> 
> MSI 970 gaming finally in stock at Newegg. Now, someone in Korea needs to find a way to slap g-sync control into their monitors, hint, hint. I desperately need a monitor upgrade, but need 1440p, IPS, and G-sync.


you are my hero. i missed the first gigabyte 970 replenished stock cause i was at school, ive been furiously refreshing since then. I check like 30 minutes ago and nothing. saw your post in my ocn notification email and thought id check the gigabyte card again. and now its on its way to me


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, if you let a game decide your choice of GPU... I mean, come'on. This is OCN, not Steam forums or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not spend the kind of money a ti is asking for now on a 3gb vram card. Sorry to say.
> 
> I say you spend the extra 100 gold (Europeans use gold right?) on each card and get a card that will last you, instead of one that is last gen. What happens next time around when the new cards come out. With the 980's at least you can say you're only one gen behind. But with 780 ti's, man, that's two gen. You'll almost be forced to buy the 1xxx or whatever they're called.
> 
> Vram is going to be more and more of a consideration as the newer games come out.


You need to check some 4k benchmarks comparing the 980 and the 780Ti before talking about VRAM. 1GB more VRAM is not that big of a deal.









Now the 8GB 980... yeah you can start talking about VRAM then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> 970 is a lot better than the 780, and its maybe 3% or less slower than the 780Ti


What numbers are we looking at here? The most I have seen at stock is 8-10% (depending on the game) and as the resolution goes up the 780 gets closer and closer to the 970. And again if you have a 1300+ 780 the percentage are even smaller even if the 970 clocks to 1600. The 970 is clearly faster than a 780, but a side grade at best. A 980 is a much better upgrade option for a 780.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

^^^The 8GB cards should only ever be considered if you are getting multiple cards. A single 980 doesn't have any where near enough horsepower on its own to push the kind of resolution and detail that would require 8GB of memory...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I think Linus is hot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You need to check some 4k benchmarks comparing the 980 and the 780Ti before talking about VRAM. 1GB more VRAM is not that big of a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 8GB 980... yeah you can start talking about VRAM then.
> What numbers are we looking at here? The most I have seen at stock is 8-10% (depending on the game) and as the resolution goes up the 780 gets closer and closer to the 970. And again if you have a 1300+ 780 the percentage are even smaller even if the 970 clocks to 1600. The 970 is clearly faster than a 780, but a side grade at best. A 980 is a much better upgrade option for a 780.


These days 5% is a lot better.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> ^^^The 8GB cards should only ever be considered if you are getting multiple cards. A single 980 doesn't have any where near enough horsepower on its own to push the kind of resolution and detail that would require 8GB of memory...


I agree. That also applies to 4GB cards in my opinion as well. I mentioned it in the same context with 4k which implies multiple cards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> These days 5% is a lot better.


I guess so. Back in my day, 20+% was considered alot!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I know you know, was just posting for noobs who may not know!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I know you know, was just posting for noobs who may not know!


Those noobs!


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

http://www.evga.com/articles/00876/EVGAs-Got-Your-Back/
looks like evga came thru with the backplates!


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> 970 is a lot better than the 780, and its maybe 3% or less slower than the 780Ti


With a really good overclock yes it destroys stock 780, lets not forget all cards overclock.


----------



## Bluemustang

So any word on whether 970s have VRM sensors and gpu-z just doesnt have a new enough version to read it?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> ^^^The 8GB cards should only ever be considered if you are getting multiple cards. A single 980 doesn't have any where near enough horsepower on its own to push the kind of resolution and detail that would require 8GB of memory...


Huh?


----------



## PureBlackFire

testing the MSI 970 Gaming right now and I'm a bit underwhelmed. no voltage option in AB and only like 12 things in GPU-Z. between Valley, Metro LL and Crysis 3 it's on par-ish with my 290 though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

@Majin SSJ Eric here we go...







The noobs you were talking about are starting to question your knowledge


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> testing the MSI 970 Gaming right now and I'm a bit underwhelmed. no voltage option in AB and only like 12 things in GPU-Z. between Valley, Metro LL and Crysis 3 it's on par-ish with my 290 though.


Can't tell if trolling or serious.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Can't tell if trolling or serious.


edit: yea... so there was a small issue with the software. and by small I mean user error.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Huh?


If you are playing a game that would really need 8GB of video memory (say a new uber game with crazy detail settings at a high resolution like 4k) then a single GPU itself would not be powerful enough to process all that data anyway. You would need multiple cards, at least with current GPU tech.

Take Crysis 3 for instance, its one of the most demanding games out there at the moment but even completely maxed out at 4k it won't approach 8GB of memory usage, yet no single GPU card could run it at acceptable framerates in that scenario as is. Imagine if it actually was so demanding that it really needed 8GB of VRAM? A single 980 would get like 5-10 FPS!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you are playing a game that would really need 8GB of video memory (say a new uber game with crazy detail settings at a high resolution like 4k) then a single GPU itself would not be powerful enough to process all that data anyway. You would need multiple cards, at least with current GPU tech.
> 
> Take Crysis 3 for instance, its one of the most demanding games out there at the moment but even completely maxed out at 4k it won't approach 8GB of memory usage, yet no single GPU card could run it at acceptable framerates in that scenario as is. Imagine if it actually was so demanding that it really needed 8GB of VRAM? A single 980 would get like 5-10 FPS!


That's assuming that the only thing that belongs in VRAM is what's needed for the current frame. Having enough VRAM to allow the game to dump everything it can possibly need in the foreseeable future into VRAM should smooth out a lot of stutters.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> That's assuming that the only thing that belongs in VRAM is what's needed for the current frame. Having enough VRAM to allow the game to dump everything it can possibly need in the foreseeable future into VRAM should smooth out a lot of stutters.


Yea exactly it's not like having everything they can in VRAM is dumb and totally useless


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> That's assuming that the only thing that belongs in VRAM is what's needed for the current frame. Having enough VRAM to allow the game to dump everything it can possibly need in the foreseeable future into VRAM should smooth out a lot of stutters.


I am not sure if this will make up for the lack of GPU grunt due to having a single card to drive "uber" textures on 4K. You will still end up with pretty low fps. This would prompt the user of a single card to lower the settings to play a game, while the extra VRAM sits on its arse doing nothing. With 8gb or whatever VRAM, assuming one is gaming on 4k, with "uber" textures, they are going to need at least two cards to provide the corresponding horsepower in order to fully utilize the benefit of all the extra vram.


----------



## orick

Hey guys. Not sure if it's been covered in the last 195 pages but do the 980's seem to have coil whine? Or is this a 970 thing?


----------



## snoball

Depending on usage level my 980, EVGA SC, makes a little bit of high pitched sounds. It happens at 20-50% GPU usage then kinda goes away. Probably because I can't hear it over the fan at that point.

For 1080p 144 Hz I'm starting to wonder if I should drop down to a 970...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Thought I'd quote all you guys. I just installed my SLI 970's and having come from a single 970, it seems smoother in Crysis 2. The single 970 couldn't hit 60fps all the time in Crysis 2 in 1440p Ultra, but with SLI it feels like a different game. I haven't noticed any micro stutter. I was actually amazed at how smooth the game was.
> 
> What games are you guys seeing the stutter in? I'd like to try them out.


I've played a metric ton of Battlefield 4 and Archeage, and a good bit of other games since grabbing my GTX 970 SLI and it has been butter-smooth on both the 4k 60hz IPS MST monitor (my main) I tried it with (UP2414Q) and the 27" X-Star DP2710 @ 110hz that I've been using the past couple of days. I think people are too quick to blame minor load hitches et al. as "microstutter". There is a LOT of current testing on the issue and it has found it to be just this side of non-existent on NVidia's SLI setups for years now, both in FCAT and fraps frametime testing. The negligible frametime spacing and variances are not really any different than a single card puts out at this point. Placebo effect is king though in microstutter discussions.... "I think it doesn't _feel_ smooth, it must be that microstutter I read about!".


----------



## Chargeit

I'd like to see how a 6gb 780 compares to a 3gb 780 in that "Shadow of Mordor game. I'm not talking about fps, I'm talking about smoothness. Is the game visually smoother with a 6gb vs 3gb 780 because it doesn't have to load textures on the fly.

Right now I'm playing it on my 3gb 780, maxed/ultra texture pack/1080p +150%. I had to set it to adaptive Vsync at half refresh rate to keep things generally smooth. However, I'm now starting to notice it becoming a lot less playable. It seems like it can handle large fights fine, but, when you toss in things like night time rain with lighting effects and large fights, that sucker starts dropping to 22 or so a lot more then I'd like. I'd love to see if running a 6b 780 vs the 3gb 780 would smooth things out.

So yea, we already have games that want a good 6gb of Vram. You don't need to push 4k for a game to use that much Vram... It's funny, because not that long ago I couldn't think of more then one game that I noticed go past 2gb vram at 1080p (5760x1080 is another story).

We already have examples of games that can use the extra Vram without pushing high res. I don't think this trend is going to change. Stack it up.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You need to check some 4k benchmarks comparing the 980 and the 780Ti before talking about VRAM. 1GB more VRAM is not that big of a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the 8GB 980... yeah you can start talking about VRAM then.
> What numbers are we looking at here? The most I have seen at stock is 8-10% (depending on the game) and as the resolution goes up the 780 gets closer and closer to the 970. And again if you have a 1300+ 780 the percentage are even smaller even if the 970 clocks to 1600. The 970 is clearly faster than a 780, but a side grade at best. A 980 is a much better upgrade option for a 780.


(Nope.gif)









Guess I need to bust this post out one more time, huh?









__________________________

*Here's a review someone found that I summarized in another thread... compares a 1300mhz GTX 780 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1228mhz 780 Ti OC (boost clock). This is the best comparison I have found yet and pretty much is "nuff said" on the topic







.*
Quote:


> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, "It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the review text)*."
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


Hope this helps anyone trying to make the decision to be informed when doing so. The oc'd GTX 970 vs. oc'd 780 Ti and oc'd 780 non-ti all stack up fairly closely, though the 970 does beat out the oc'd 780 non-ti by a respectable margin. *From a raw performance perspective, the 780/780 Ti still makes a strong case for itself, at least, albeit it does lack in other factors. For a new buyer though you'd be silly to buy one, and the 980 is a small step up above of its own, coming in about 12% faster at equal clocks to the other Maxwell 2.0 card (970).*


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> If you are playing a game that would really need 8GB of video memory (say a new uber game with crazy detail settings at a high resolution like 4k) then a single GPU itself would not be powerful enough to process all that data anyway. You would need multiple cards, at least with current GPU tech.
> 
> Take Crysis 3 for instance, its one of the most demanding games out there at the moment but even completely maxed out at 4k it won't approach 8GB of memory usage, yet no single GPU card could run it at acceptable framerates in that scenario as is. Imagine if it actually was so demanding that it really needed 8GB of VRAM? A single 980 would get like 5-10 FPS!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am not sure if this will make up for the lack of GPU grunt due to having a single card to drive "uber" textures on 4K. You will still end up with pretty low fps. This would prompt the user of a single card to lower the settings to play a game, while the extra VRAM sits on its arse doing nothing. With 8gb or whatever VRAM, assuming one is gaming on 4k, with "uber" textures, they are going to need at least two cards to provide the corresponding horsepower in order to fully utilize the benefit of all the extra vram.


Good stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> (Nope.gif)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need to bust this post out one more time, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________
> 
> *Here's a review someone found that I summarized in another thread... compares a 1300mhz GTX 780 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC (boost clock) vs. a 1228mhz 780 Ti OC (boost clock). This is the best comparison I have found yet and pretty much is "nuff said" on the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> Hope this helps anyone trying to make the decision to be informed when doing so. The oc'd GTX 970 vs. oc'd 780 Ti and oc'd 780 non-ti all stack up fairly closely, though the 970 does beat out the oc'd 780 non-ti by a respectable margin. *From a raw performance perspective, the 780/780 Ti still makes a strong case for itself, at least, albeit it does lack in other factors. For a new buyer though you'd be silly to buy one, and the 980 is a small step up above of its own, coming in about 12% faster at equal clocks to the other Maxwell 2.0 card (970).*


I have never said the 970 is not a good card. I said "upgrading" from a 780 to a 970 is not an upgrade.

All my point has been forever is that selling a 780 for a huge loss and picking a 970 up as an "upgrade" is not a smart move. Just trying to inform people. Not trying to take anything away from the 970. If you were lucky enough and pocketed more then what a 970 cost from selling your 780 and it covered the hassle of doing so, then yeah I say go for it and get a 970. But those selling 780 for less than $330 just to turn around and pick up a 970 is a little silly. it is a side grade and not worth it IMHO.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Why would anyone buy a used 780 for the same price as a new 970?
Realistically the 780 is not going to replace a 970 for $0.
I think if you could manage to make the 970 only cost around $50 it would be worth it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a used 780 for the same price as a new 970?
> Realistically the 780 is not going to replace a 970 for $0.
> I think if you could manage to make the 970 only cost around $50 it would be worth it.


Exactly my point. So why bother? If you are buying new, I say get a 970.

Time is money. Selling a 780, packing it up and taking time out of a busy schedule to ship it seems like a major waste to go sideways to a 970. If I am going to that hassle, I would spend the extra money and get a 980. At least you will be getting a ~30% upgrade.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good stuff.
> I have never said the 970 is not a good card. I said "upgrading" from a 780 to a 970 is not an upgrade.
> 
> All my point has been forever is that selling a 780 for a huge loss and picking a 970 up as an "upgrade" is not a smart move. Just trying to inform people. Not trying to take anything away from the 970. If you were lucky enough and pocketed more then what a 970 cost from selling your 780 and it covered the hassle of doing so, then yeah I say go for it and get a 970. But those selling 780 for less than $330 just to turn around and pick up a 970 is a little silly. it is a side grade and not worth it IMHO.


Yeah no, it's definitely an upgrade. 970 > 290x > 780. It's a good 5-10% better than a 780.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah no, it's definitely an upgrade. 970 > 290x > 780. It's a good 5-10% better than a 780.


It's a minor upgrade. Just looking at the charts above you can see that once you start increasing the details the gap closes. At best at those setting you seem to be gaining 2 or 3 fps at 1080p.

I don't see how that's a worthy upgrade. I'm just happy I came to my senses and refused that 970, because it would of been a mistake to waste money on it over my 780. 980+ or go home coming from a 780 if you ask me.


----------



## carlhil2

True, unless you are doing SLI...


----------



## Anglis

I've been using SLI GTX 580's for 3 years. They've done me well.

However I am now thinking about SLI GTX 970's. I'm guessing I'll see a huge increase in performance at 1440p.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> I've been using SLI GTX 580's for 3 years. They've done me well.
> 
> However I am now thinking about SLI GTX 970's. I'm guessing I'll see a huge increase in performance at 1440p.


Absolutely. A single 970 is stronger than dual 580s.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I am not sure if this will make up for the lack of GPU grunt due to having a single card to drive "uber" textures on 4K. You will still end up with pretty low fps. This would prompt the user of a single card to lower the settings to play a game, while the extra VRAM sits on its arse doing nothing. With 8gb or whatever VRAM, assuming one is gaming on 4k, with "uber" textures, they are going to need at least two cards to provide the corresponding horsepower in order to fully utilize the benefit of all the extra vram.


Sure, it's doing nothing for that frame. But it's waiting and ready for the next one. Think about how much quicker something like fast travel could be in open world games if it didn't have to constantly dump and reload textures.Caching is universally a good thing, and it makes the most sense to keep the cache closest the to processor that uses the data. I'm sure devs could find a lot of interesting ways to increase performance or quality if they could rely on an excess of VRAM beyond what they strictly need at the moment.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Sure, it's doing nothing for that frame. But it's waiting and ready for the next one. Think about how much quicker something like fast travel could be in open world games if it didn't have to constantly dump and reload textures.Caching is universally a good thing, and it makes the most sense to keep the cache closest the to processor that uses the data. *I'm sure devs could find a lot of interesting ways to increase performance or quality if they could rely on an excess of VRAM beyond what they strictly need at the moment*.


It would be great if the devs did that. I am not fully convinced if the devs are incented enough to do this when porting all future games from consoles to PCs, and coding it so that the games can effectively use the extra vram in the manner described by you.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> But when you step up, you would have to give up a classified card for vanilla version. The only bad thing about step up is its only for vanilla cards.


I just got a vanilla card ,and it tastes good!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> I just got a vanilla card ,and it tastes good!


I like vanilla, too, but I prefer caramel syrup and sprinkles with mine, lol!


----------



## SchmoSalt

The 970 looks amazing. It's a shame that my 7950 is nearly worthless now. I'd sell it to get a 970 if I could.


----------



## thadius856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> The 970 looks amazing. It's a shame that my 7950 is nearly worthless now. I'd sell it to get a 970 if I could.


Same here. No idea what to do with my behemoth tri-width 7970 DC2. Guess I'll eBay it for pennies?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> I've been using SLI GTX 580's for 3 years. They've done me well.
> 
> However I am now thinking about SLI GTX 970's. I'm guessing I'll see a huge increase in performance at 1440p.


You are the perfect candidate for the new 9xx cards my man!


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thadius856*
> 
> Same here. No idea what to do with my behemoth tri-width 7970 DC2. Guess I'll eBay it for pennies?


Should be able to get $120 or so for it from the looks of what they are going for on ebay.


----------



## n780tivs980

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487037&cm_re=780_ti-_-14-487-037-_-Product

Kingpin 780 ti for the same price as a 980.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Should be able to get $120 or so for it from the looks of what they are going for on ebay.


But winter IS coming and its sure to cost you more on heating your room


----------



## Pauliesss

Guys, what about *ZOTAC GeForce GTX980 4GB DDR5 AMP! Extreme Edition* ?

Looks quite good to be honest but there is no review for it yet...

http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-980/product/gtx-980/detail/geforce-gtx-980-amp-extreme-edition.html

(1291 MHz (base) 1393 MHz (boost))


----------



## melodystyle2003

So, my matrix is in another house now. What a monster she was!
Now, I tend to get the gigabyte gtx 970 g1 but i do have a good offer on a msi gtx 970 gaming (not LE).
I wish i could get an evga ftw but is so hard to find these days and probably have to wait until end of October to find one available.


----------



## makn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*
> 
> Guys, what about *ZOTAC GeForce GTX980 4GB DDR5 AMP! Extreme Edition* ?
> 
> Looks quite good to be honest but there is no review for it yet...
> 
> http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-980/product/gtx-980/detail/geforce-gtx-980-amp-extreme-edition.html
> 
> (1291 MHz (base) 1393 MHz (boost))


here you have a review of the zotac 980 extreme:
http://pclab.pl/art59679-15.html

It's in polish, use translate


----------



## Driftingnfsc3

omg im getting tired of waiting T^T having waited 2 weeks to the fact that my 3 options (ASUS Strix, Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming [GTX 970]) won't come in stock in stores around me :/ starting to wonder if the GTX 970 is a myth in Canada









i'm sorry, i felt like venting my frustration somewhere....this thread that i've been stalking since a day before Game24 seemed like the best option to me >.>


----------



## n780tivs980

The prices are pritty great here in the UK.

Only £19,999,99, a bargain tbh since you can pull about 10% over the 780.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-GTX-970-Graphics-Express/dp/B00NOP536Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1412429268&sr=8-3&keywords=gtx+970


----------



## Threx

I've heard that the new Strix cards generally don't overclock as well as the other brands. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threx*
> 
> I've heard that the new Strix cards generally don't overclock as well as the other brands. Can anyone confirm?


depends on card , but asus 's card have lower tdp allowed by bios compared to msi or gigabyte . not sure about evga .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_40


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a used 780 for the same price as a new 970?
> Realistically the 780 is not going to replace a 970 for $0.
> I think if you could manage to make the 970 only cost around $50 it would be worth it.


i sold my gtx gigabyte 780oc for 300eur to a guy who buys everything used. he was upgrading from his failing gtx460, but had already 2nd hand 3770k. most people in my country get 400-500eur after taxes a month, so i consider myself lucky with my income

when i am selling on web, i lure buyers by pointing out purchase, current and my price
600/360/300eur

upside
now i have ordered a gaming g1 gigabyte 970 for 345eur including free delivery by my friendly local pc shop







thats a 45eur for which i get a card with
1gb more vram - have 1440p so thats important
170W power consumption, compared with 235W on my 780
backplate, which my 780 didnt have

I bought my 780 15 months ago, so in 15 months when Star Citizen comes out, i can either go 3way on 970 on my 1k psu, should use at most over 700watt including 200W cpu+mb+ram
or sell the 970 and lose maybe another 100eur. not bad deal

downside
i have no gpu now, so i am writing this from my 10yo celeron 2.6ghz 1gb ram notebook (upgraded from original 256mb)
but once i uninstalled comodo firewall, the notebook was working properly. guess the last comodo fw versions are hogging my notebook. so i guess i must be protected by avira antivir, spybot, adblock and my dsl router







any idea of some free personnel firewall, that wont eat up my cpu?

thanks
best
revro

PS: is it my paranoia that guru3 is making a review of 3way 980 but not 3way 970? they did it in past too with 780ti vs 780, so to me it looks like they have been payed to talk up 980 3way and downplay 970 3way


----------



## Krulani

If I could get $600-650 each for my 780 ti Classy and Kingpin with waterblocks, I'd hop on the 980 train in a heartbeat.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> If I could get $600-650 each for my 780 ti Classy and Kingpin with waterblocks, I'd hop on the 980 train in a heartbeat.


Unfortunately not going to happen... If you want to sell, you have to price it lower than the newer tech, and it'll be better if you sell them separately so you can reduce the price of both the waterblock and GPU evenly, but still maintain your original amount you wanted to sell them together. (hopefully makes sense)









I'll say, keep your 780ti's until you can't run games at your desired FPS. The 980 and 780ti perform similarly at 4K res with the 780 ti winning more than it looses in SLI mode. Don't be fooled by the hype, any game the 980 can run, the 780ti can run it also, and vice versa.

The 970 is not on the same level as those two at all... Look at these 4K benchmarks comparing the 780ti SLI to 970 SLI. The higher the resolution gets, the more the 980 and 970 start to choke. The only thing that makes the 970 amazing is it's pricing, and the 980? It's performance per watt.

LINK


----------



## iRUSH

I love the price of the new 970. But on the other hand I'm kind of upset too. Nvidia priced their products so high lately. Then they come out with this 900 series with a much more manageable price and screws over everybody else who bought their high end GPU in the last 2 years.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Nvidia didn't screw anyone over, people screwed themselves over... Paying 1200$ for a single Titan and 3K for Titan Z







. Oh well, some people want the fastest thing on the market, and are ready to pay whatever to get it, so let them spend


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftingnfsc3*
> 
> omg im getting tired of waiting T^T having waited 2 weeks to the fact that my 3 options (ASUS Strix, Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming [GTX 970]) won't come in stock in stores around me :/ starting to wonder if the GTX 970 is a myth in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, i felt like venting my frustration somewhere....this thread that i've been stalking since a day before Game24 seemed like the best option to me >.>


Same, and ncix jacked the prices up for the backordered cards as well.


----------



## Threx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> depends on card , but asus 's card have lower tdp allowed by bios compared to msi or gigabyte . not sure about evga .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_40


Specifically, I meant the Strix 970 and 980. From the reviews that I've seen, they have a hard time reaching 1500 boost clock, while other cards like MSI can usually break 1500.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Unfortunately not going to happen... If you want to sell, you have to price it lower than the newer tech, and it'll be better if you sell them separately so you can reduce the price of both the waterblock and GPU evenly, but still maintain your original amount you wanted to sell them together. (hopefully makes sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say, keep your 780ti's until you can't run games at your desired FPS. The 980 and 780ti perform similarly at 4K res with the 780 ti winning more than it looses in SLI mode. Don't be fooled by the hype, any game the 980 can run, the 780ti can run it also, and vice versa.
> 
> The 970 is not on the same level as those two at all... Look at these 4K benchmarks comparing the 780ti SLI to 970 SLI. The higher the resolution gets, the more the 980 and 970 start to choke. The only thing that makes the 970 amazing is it's pricing, and the 980? It's performance per watt.
> 
> LINK


I have never found Guru3d's testing to be all that great really.

Being a 780 Ti SLI owner, I've looked at every single review done with both. And my feeling is that results like the one below from Hardware Canucks is a more accurate representation of 980 SLI vs 780 Ti.



Source.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Unfortunately not going to happen... If you want to sell, you have to price it lower than the newer tech, and it'll be better if you sell them separately so you can reduce the price of both the waterblock and GPU evenly, but still maintain your original amount you wanted to sell them together. (hopefully makes sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say, keep your 780ti's until you can't run games at your desired FPS. The 980 and 780ti perform similarly at 4K res with the 780 ti winning more than it looses in SLI mode. Don't be fooled by the hype, any game the 980 can run, the 780ti can run it also, and vice versa.
> 
> The 970 is not on the same level as those two at all... Look at these 4K benchmarks comparing the 780ti SLI to 970 SLI. The higher the resolution gets, the more the 980 and 970 start to choke. The only thing that makes the 970 amazing is it's pricing, and the 980? It's performance per watt.
> 
> LINK


i just checked out guru3d articles and at 4k, the 980 is 29fps, while 780ti is 25fps
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,17.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,19.html
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_780_ti_windforce_3x_review,24.html

i would say 4k is killing all current cards. but yeah at 3 1080 and higher, the 256bit bus will probably show its limitations more


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Unfortunately not going to happen... If you want to sell, you have to price it lower than the newer tech, and it'll be better if you sell them separately so you can reduce the price of both the waterblock and GPU evenly, but still maintain your original amount you wanted to sell them together. (hopefully makes sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say, keep your 780ti's until you can't run games at your desired FPS. The 980 and 780ti perform similarly at 4K res with the 780 ti winning more than it looses in SLI mode. Don't be fooled by the hype, any game the 980 can run, the 780ti can run it also, and vice versa.
> 
> The 970 is not on the same level as those two at all... Look at these 4K benchmarks comparing the 780ti SLI to 970 SLI. The higher the resolution gets, the more the 980 and 970 start to choke. The only thing that makes the 970 amazing is it's pricing, and the 980? It's performance per watt.
> 
> LINK


You're probably right, but it seems like ~600 for a 780 ti Classy with an EK waterblock installed and an EK backplate would be enticing to someone though. That's only $50 more than a boxed 980.

EDIT: I should add, part of the reasoning behind moving up to a 980 now would be the possibility of EVGA Step-Up to a 980ti. Once the 980ti comes out, I can imagine used prices for 780ti's are going to plummet.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I have never found Guru3d's testing to be all that great really.
> 
> Being a 780 Ti SLI owner, I've looked at every single review done with both. And my feeling is that results like the one below from Hardware Canucks is a more accurate representation of 980 SLI vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Source.


You are right. I have a new 980,and I love it ,but I upgraded from 680's in SLI and barely notice anything at 1080P. GTX780,780Ti owners should not bother with this round.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I have never found Guru3d's testing to be all that great really.
> 
> Being a 780 Ti SLI owner, I've looked at every single review done with both. And my feeling is that results like the one below from Hardware Canucks is a more accurate representation of 980 SLI vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Source.


I have been saying stuff like this all along. The 980 is awesome for price/performance, but realistically anything less than a 20% upgrade seems like a waste. The 780Ti is a monster and is not worth upgrading from at this time. Well unless all you care about is benchmarrking numbers.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I have never found Guru3d's testing to be all that great really.
> 
> Being a 780 Ti SLI owner, I've looked at every single review done with both. And my feeling is that results like the one below from Hardware Canucks is a more accurate representation of 980 SLI vs 780 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Source.


If only i could get my hands on two just for testing







. I still think the 980 will loose at 4K though... You should try to get your hands on one 980 just for testing. I was thinking of getting one 780ti, and one 980 to test them at 4K, but there are no 980's worthy of testing in stock...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If only i could get my hands on two just for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still think the 980 will loose at 4K though... You should try to get your hands on one 980 just for testing. I was thinking of getting one 780ti, and one 980 to test them at 4K, but there are no 980's worthy of testing in stock...


Ummmmmm.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've been submitting results to the your benchmark thread with the 980 for the last couple days.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> If only i could get my hands on two just for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still think the 980 will loose at 4K though... You should try to get your hands on one 980 just for testing. I was thinking of getting one 780ti, and one 980 to test them at 4K, but there are no 980's worthy of testing in stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmmm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been submitting results to the your benchmark thread with the 980 for the last couple days.
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, i did not notice









Compare them!!! with graphs and stuff (when you have time)









You can downsample to 4k resolution, it's exactly the same as native minus looking like native 4K

You have a native 4k monitor...


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> To be honest, it's gonna take an awfully beastly 780 ti beat out a standard 1500mhz gtx 980, and what do you mean you get more for your money, performance aside? You get a better selection of display outputs, and more performance, what else is aside from that that you get more for your money? Last time I checked, all that mattered with high end gpus WAS performance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if I could have gotten 2 780 tis for 430 like they are now when the 980s launched, I most likely would have went that route and saved myself 200+ bucks, they are excellent cards, but I don't regret selling my regular 780s and getting 980s, just like I won't regret selling these and getting the 1080s or whatever Nvidia decides to call them


Noise, heat, power usage, SLI scaling, etc...


----------



## RKDxpress

"Reviews" Here Is mine: Got the Gigabyte Referance 980 after owning a PNY gtx 470 for four years. This thing is awesome! from benchmarks to visuals.







RKD.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> "Reviews" Here Is mine: Got the Gigabyte Referance 980 after owning a PNY gtx 470 for four years. This thing is awesome! from benchmarks to visuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RKD.


I bet! It's 4 times more powerful... At least lol


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftingnfsc3*
> 
> omg im getting tired of waiting T^T having waited 2 weeks to the fact that my 3 options (ASUS Strix, Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming [GTX 970]) won't come in stock in stores around me :/ starting to wonder if the GTX 970 is a myth in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, i felt like venting my frustration somewhere....this thread that i've been stalking since a day before Game24 seemed like the best option to me >.>


Yeah, as was I, so I broke down and got something else. *sigh*

I got a PNY GeForce GTX 650 from Best Buy (it was ~$60, whereas Micro Center wanted $110+ for GeForce GT 640s...). I still plan to get a GeForce GTX 970, but it was really, really hard with a GeForce GT 430. In the few games I'm most concerned about at the moment, even the GeForce GTX 650 brings me back up to about where my GeForce GTX 560 Ti did (not at low/medium settings and lower frame rates). I've already waited, and I don't know how much longer I'd have had to wait for consistent availability. If they come out next week, great. This one was $60, and I'll pass it on to my nephew to replace his GeForce GT 240 (GDDR5) that I was going to do with my GeForce GTX 560 Ti before it failed. Until then I feel I was looking at waiting many, many more weeks before real availability came.

Seriously, I could cry. Even this lowly thing makes me so happy after the experience I've had with the GeForce GT 430.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> According to afterburner, SoM uses all of my GTX 770 Classy's 4GB. After about 30minutes of game play, it crashes with a low memory error, I have 8GB ram


And to think the discussion was about 2gb cards...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487037&cm_re=780_ti-_-14-487-037-_-Product
> 
> Kingpin 780 ti for the same price as a 980.


That's crazy I might have to order this right now and forget all about the 980 Classified.

The Kingpin is a collectors item IMO!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> That's crazy I might have to order this right now and forget all about the 980 Classified.
> 
> The Kingpin is a collectors item IMO!


That's really tempting I agree.

I gotta focus...


----------



## Wezzor

What is so special with the "Kingpin" version?


----------



## friend'scatdied

You'd still have to be daft to buy any GK110 over any GM204 (unless we're talking $200 780s or $300 780 Tis).

This is coming from a EVGA/780 Ti fanboy.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is so special with the "Kingpin" version?


Truthfully nothing unless you are into subzero cooling. On air and water the card is kind of a waste. Legendary card though. There will be future versions no doubt.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Truthfully nothing unless you are into subzero cooling. On air and water the card is kind of a waste. Legendary card though. There will be future versions no doubt.


I am into above zero cooling, where do I get a 970 gtx that isn't a zotac or evga.


----------



## Newbie2009

The gtx 970 looks real value for money. Well, in OCN terms at least.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You'd still have to be daft to buy any GK110 over any GM204 (unless we're talking $200 780s or $300 780 Tis).
> 
> This is coming from a EVGA/780 Ti fanboy.


Well it depends a lot of the time the ti oc vs 980 oc they draw or the ti wins, I am able to get an aftermarket 780 ti for $100 cheaper than a reference 980 with a free game into the bargain(and now most importantly, can barely find an aftermarket 980/970 in stock, some websites have over 100 back orders of certain models).

Only thing that's stopping me from pulling the trigger is the extra vram, I am waiting on the evil within to see if it needs more than 3gb vram like shadows of mordor did and if its a sign of things to come. or if shadows was a one time thing.

http://cdn.overclock.net/5/58/588f4052_XuXrIHY.jpeg


----------



## r0ach

You left out the most important part of why buying a 780 ti is absolutely useless. All the new Nvidia drivers coming out will be optimized for Maxwell. Kepler vs Maxwell isn't like comparing Sandy Bridge vs Ivy Bridge either, Maxwell is vastly better.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> *Well it depends a lot of the time the ti oc vs 980 oc they draw or the ti wins*, I am able to get an aftermarket 780 ti for $100 cheaper than a reference 980 with a free game into the bargain(and now most importantly, can barely find an aftermarket 980/970 in stock, some websites have over 100 back orders of certain models).
> 
> Only thing that's stopping me from pulling the trigger is the extra vram, I am waiting on the evil within to see if it needs more than 3gb vram like shadows of mordor did and if its a sign of things to come. or if shadows was a one time thing.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/58/588f4052_XuXrIHY.jpeg


By your own little graph you posted, the 980 wins or ties 40 ties, much more than the 780 ti


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> You left out the most important part of why buying a 780 ti is absolutely useless. All the new Nvidia drivers coming out will be optimized for Maxwell. Kepler vs Maxwell isn't like comparing Sandy Bridge vs Ivy Bridge either, Maxwell is vastly better.


Nah not only is the 7 series eventually getting the two new software features maxwell has, the 7 series will continue to benifit from timely driver releases that still improve game performance. Though yes there will be more margin for the 9 series to pull ahead as the 7 series is about tapped out and the 9 series has alot of room for improvement now. But realistically in games we are looking at about 5% in the end.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> By your own little graph you posted, the 980 wins or ties 40 ties, much more than the 780 ti


Calling it "little" to try make the graph insignificant?









They are both great cards that lets face it perform marginally within each other, the 980 will pull ahead eventually because of drivers. But someone buying today has two choices, wait the few weeks it might take to get a 980 aftermarket in stock, or grab a 780 ti aftermarket for $100 cheaper than a stock 980 with a popular new game free.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Calling it "little" to try make the graph insignificant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are both great cards that lets face it perform marginally within each other, the 980 will pull ahead eventually because of drivers. But someone buying today has two choices, wait the few weeks it might take to get a 980 aftermarket in stock, or grab a 780 ti aftermarket for $100 cheaper than a stock 980 with a popular new game free.


Good grief dude......... just get the TI and get it over with.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Good grief dude......... just get the TI and get it over with.


"Only thing that's stopping me from pulling the trigger is the extra vram, I am waiting on the evil within to see if it needs more than 3gb vram like shadows of mordor did and if its a sign of things to come. or if shadows was a one time thing."

I am not saying I am, I am only saying people buying a card today are faced with the two options and both are valid for different reasons, there is no bias or misinformation there.

Oh also alot of the aftermarket 780 ti's suffer from coil whine, and because of the efficiency of maxwell you have a much better chance of getting a good overclock compared to the ti(on air).


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Good grief dude......... just get the TI and get it over with.


Is that really his user name? Lol


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> That's crazy I might have to order this right now and forget all about the 980 Classified.
> 
> The Kingpin is a collectors item IMO!


KPEs aren't going to hold value tbh.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Is that really his user name? Lol


Probably a throwaway account, like many others in any new launch thread.

His table seems fairly comprehensive, but I can't tell what that site/forum is on my little iPhone screen? Lol


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> "Only thing that's stopping me from pulling the trigger is the extra vram, I am waiting on the evil within to see if it needs more than 3gb vram like shadows of mordor did and if its a sign of things to come. or if shadows was a one time thing."
> 
> I am not saying I am, I am only saying people buying a card today are faced with the two options and both are valid for different reasons, there is no bias or misinformation there.
> 
> Oh also alot of the aftermarket 780 ti's suffer from coil whine, and because of the efficiency of maxwell you have a much better chance of getting a good overclock compared to the ti(on air).


Let me let in in on a little secret about SOM... I am currently running it at 1440P with a 3GB GTX 780 with a couple of options tweaked to High instead of Ultra. I am running "gasp" Ultra textures, Ultra mesh and vegetation with everything else set to high and for the most part I am at 60fps with dips into the low 50's during intense orc battles. Now with that said from time to time on a rare occasion I will a little bit of stutter but it goes away pretty quickly. Only time I have issues at 1440P is if I turn the other options up from high to Ultra, so with a bit of tweaking as you can see Ultra textures can be done at a decent resolution with a 3gb card and the difference from High to Ultra in visuals is just not there anyway so cutting textures down to High from Ultra completely eliminates all stuttering for me.

Im not to worried about the Evil Within, I would imagine if it is a vram hog then a couple of adjustments which do not really affect image quality will probably suffice for 3gb cards as well.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Is that really his user name? Lol


LOL I guess man.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Probably a throwaway account, like many others in any new launch thread.
> 
> His table seems fairly comprehensive, but I can't tell what that site/forum is on my little iPhone screen? Lol


I haven't looked at his table, I'm just getting caught up in this thread, as it was moving so fast.

Just thought his user name was amusing, and it's a reminder that AMD needs hurry up with the 390X. We can't have this internal NVIDIA civil war LOL.

He's right, it's a tough choice between 780 Ti, and its rapidly falling prices and 980. He should be looking at 970 SLI as a possible option over the 980 for $100 more.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> He should be looking at 970 SLI as a possible option over the 980 for $100 more.


This^


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> LOL I guess man.


Was a new(first) account based on my issue at the time of the 980 launch, it's not made to stir anything up or anything. Was only made to seek advice(the most objective advice possible), not to obtain snarky comments from people defending their chosen cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I haven't looked at his table, I'm just getting caught up in this thread, as it was moving so fast.
> 
> Just thought his user name was amusing, and it's a reminder that AMD needs hurry up with the 390X. We can't have this internal NVIDIA civil war LOL.
> 
> He's right, it's a tough choice between 780 Ti, and its rapidly falling prices and 980. He should be looking at 970 SLI as a possible option over the 980 for $100 more.


Well the 970 asus strx sli was my go to choice, but I saw a few comments on people still noticing micro stuttering. Also one 780ti/980 is enough for 1440p, it seems silly to go for the best value card at $350 but then grab two of them making it $150 more than the 980 anyways, that takes the price to performance out buying two for the sake of it because they are such great prices. You are then buying two when you were only planning on getting one of the cards above it, so by thinking oh I will grab two of the lesser cards to save money you are not, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Maybe you should be quoting 2010rig because I didnt make a snarky reply about your user name. He simply asked if it was for real and I got a chuckle out of it.


You were the last one to talk about the name which is why I quoted you, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Was a new(first) account based on my issue at the time of the 980 launch, it's not made to stir anything up or anything. Was only made to seek advice(the most objective advice possible), not to obtain snarky comments from people defending their chosen cards.


Maybe you should be quoting 2010rig because I didnt make a snarky reply about your user name. He simply asked if it was for real and I got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Bosniac

I actually sold my 780ti (and made $150!) and went back to 670 because I can play any game on high settings at a nice framerate, even BF4. I'll wait for the price drop and buy either the 970 or 980ti if it comes out. Nvidia definitely has nice cards out now.

The only thing that pisses me off is the name not being GTX880. That would have been a nice nostalgic touch.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> I haven't looked at his table, I'm just getting caught up in this thread, as it was moving so fast.
> 
> Just thought his user name was amusing, and it's a reminder that AMD needs hurry up with the 390X. We can't have this internal NVIDIA civil war LOL.
> 
> He's right, it's a tough choice between 780 Ti, and its rapidly falling prices and 980. He should be looking at 970 SLI as a possible option over the 980 for $100 more.


Civil war is fun too..gotta give something to the folks to be excited about.. Lol
Either way, if a launch for any product can elicit an "emotion" with the target market (usually for consumers), it's a win from a marketing standpoint..
970 is a pretty compelling p/p. not sure where AMD will end up with further lowering prices on 290/290x, but AMD is going try to stay relevant with its existing lineup until the next new card release
I just hope that the next batch of new releases from both Nvidia and AMD provide significant gains over the previous gen flagship cards. So a performance improvement, similar in magnitude to what we are seeing with 970/980 over the Gk104, would be nice for the new cards relative to the GK110, as an example.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bosniac*
> 
> The only thing that pisses me off is the name not being GTX880. That would have been a nice nostalgic touch.


Meh, with that name I would wanna see 7900GTX to 8800GTX improvement and its just not there.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Maybe you should be quoting 2010rig because I didnt make a snarky reply about your user name. He simply asked if it was for real and I got a chuckle out of it.


Yup, I'll take it.









I'm new to this discussion, so don't mind me...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yup, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this discussion, so don't mind me...


Well I didnt really think your comment was snarky but I guess he did. Either way I gave him a very detailed response on SOM as I was trying to help him out. To be honest from everything I see that he has posted in this thread I believe his heart is set on a TI so he should just go ahead and get it instead of going around in an endless unhappy circle of doubt and worry.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well I didnt really think your comment was snarky but I guess he did. Either way I gave him a very detailed response on SOM as I was trying to help him out. To be honest from everything I see that he has posted in this thread I believe his heart is set on a TI so he should just go ahead and get it instead of going around in an endless unhappy circle.


Already replied to you on this.

"Quote:
Originally Posted by Zipperly View Post

Maybe you should be quoting 2010rig because I didnt make a snarky reply about your user name. He simply asked if it was for real and I got a chuckle out of it.

You were the last one to talk about the name which is why I quoted you, nothing more nothing less."

You were only quoted because it was the last post, I also never said you or 2010 was snarky, only that I do not want snarky replies as there have been many from a certain user.

I have not "got my heart set on the ti", I have my heart set on the cheapest upgrade possible that will net me the bump I want to get to 60fps at 1440p.

Lasty SoM: I am running everything at max on my 780 at 1440p except textures from ultra to high. Frames are between 40-50 during actually playing the game, depending on the area/how much vegetation/how many orcs, which is fine though I would like to be using those settings but have a constant 60 fps, I don't mind the ultra textures to much. Though I must say for some reason even though I am at 40-50fps the game feels really smooth for some reason, they have done an amazing job at keeping the frames consistent with no fps drops, while being a huge open world game all the while looking amazing imo.


----------



## Bosniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Meh, with that name I would wanna see 7900GTX to 8800GTX improvement and its just not there.


Maybe not in power. But power consumption and efficiency has improved and price is competetive and back to "normal". Two 970's look phenomenal about now with a 650-750w power supply.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Lasty SoM: I am running everything at max on my 780 at 1440p except textures from ultra to high. Frames are between 40-50 during actually playing the game, depending on the area/how much vegetation/how many orcs, which is fine though I would like to be using those settings but have a constant 60 fps, I don't mind the ultra textures to much. Though I must say for some reason even though I am at 40-50fps the game feels really smooth for some reason, they have done an amazing job at keeping the frames consistent with no fps drops, while being a huge open world game all the while looking amazing imo.


You should try my suggested settings and you will enjoy 60FPS with Ultra textures. The other few features on High make little to zero noticeable difference in image quality anyway, same can be said really for textures at ultra.


----------



## Zipperly

Of course dont forget to take into account my overclock.. 1320core and 7000mhz mem.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> I have not "got my heart set on the ti", I have my heart set on the cheapest upgrade possible that will net me the bump I want to get to 60fps at 1440p.
> 
> Lasty SoM: I am running everything at max on my 780 at 1440p except textures from ultra to high. Frames are between 40-50 during actually playing the game, depending on the area/how much vegetation/how many orcs, which is fine though I would like to be using those settings but have a constant 60 fps, I don't mind the ultra textures to much. Though I must say for some reason even though I am at 40-50fps the game feels really smooth for some reason, they have done an amazing job at keeping the frames consistent with no fps drops, while being a huge open world game all the while looking amazing imo.


Keep in mind I'm jumping in blind, and don't really know what has been discussed.

You're upgrading from a 780?!?!

To me, the cheapest most logical upgrade would be another 780, I'm sure you can find a used one reasonably priced.

I know SLI isn't perfect, but that's your cheapest most logical upgrade, everything else is a *border line* side grade.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Keep in mind I'm jumping in blind, and don't really know what has been discussed.
> 
> You're upgrading from a 780?!?!
> 
> To me, the cheapest most logical upgrade would be another 780, I'm sure you can find a used one reasonably priced.
> 
> I know SLI isn't perfect, but that's your cheapest most logical upgrade, everything else is a *border line* side grade.


Yes I didnt realize until this page that he had a 780 already so going to a TI is a waste imo. He should do as you said and either go SLI 780 or sell that 780 and grab 2 970's.


----------



## skupples

Pffd shadow looks vastly better with the HD texture pack and 150-200% red scale. I just find the reported vram usage hilarious. 5.5gb no matter the settings. A great utilization vs. usage scenario.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Yes I didnt realize until this page that he had a 780 already so going to a TI is a waste imo. He should do as you said and either go SLI 780 or sell that 780 and grab 2 970's.


Yeah, like check this out...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516972/asus-780-dc2/0_50

$225 for a 780? Doesn't get any better, or cheaper, it's the best option.

Selling a 780 at a Loss, and buying a 980 or 780 Ti makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, like check this out...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516972/asus-780-dc2/0_50
> 
> $225 for a 780? Doesn't get any better, or cheaper, it's the best option.
> 
> Selling a 780 at a Loss, and buying a 980 or 780 Ti makes absolutely no sense.


My medium term plan is to get another 980 - SLI can extend the usefulness of your card by another year.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Keep in mind I'm jumping in blind, and don't really know what has been discussed.
> 
> You're upgrading from a 780?!?!
> 
> To me, the cheapest most logical upgrade would be another 780, I'm sure you can find a used one reasonably priced.
> 
> I know SLI isn't perfect, but that's your cheapest most logical upgrade, everything else is a *border line* side grade.


1 I have a really bad clocking 780.

2 I would have to get a new psu possibly, not sure here (850w corsair psu, haswell i5 @ 4.5ghz)

3 I am trying to reduce heat and noise here(hence maxwell) not double it

4 Would have to take everything apart and re route cables instead of removing old card - popping in new card

5 This is going to be hypocritical of me since I was considering buying into the last gen 780ti again, but trying to sell two 780's down the road would be very difficult.

I think sli'ing 780's would be a bad choice, though I have very little experience with sli and you probably have had lots so know more than I do.

I think my best choice is the 980, but I am waiting on more stock coming in for the msi gaming and the asus strix and most importantly user reports with that stock. I want to know which if either card suffers from coil whine. It's the only reason I order from amazon because of their return policy, if I get coil whine it goes back the same day.

In saying all that, I still think the 780 ti gaming at $450 with a free game is a great deal for a lot of other people and that is all I was saying. Next to the 980 at $100 more I can see it being a better choice for some.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Yeah, like check this out...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516972/asus-780-dc2/0_50
> 
> $225 for a 780? Doesn't get any better, or cheaper, it's the best option.
> 
> Selling a 780 at a Loss, and buying a 980 or 780 Ti makes absolutely no sense.


I just pm'd that guy, thanks. lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> By your own little graph you posted, the 980 wins or ties 40 ties, much more than the 780 ti


The hilarious thing is you still don't get it. It shouldn't even be a question of the new flagship just beating the old one! Smh...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The hilarious thing is you still don't get it. It shouldn't even be a question of the new flagship just beating the old one! Smh...


Somehow from the : omg the new gen is beating the old gen by 30-40% to its barely faster but look this power consumption.

Its a great next gen mid range card with a high end price but just that. The only interesting is GM200 for me


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The hilarious thing is you still don't get it. It shouldn't even be a question of the new flagship just beating the old one! Smh...


They pulling another 680 by the looks of it. And AMD will release something to just match/beat it. People will argue which is faster, AMD & Nvidia wet themselves laughing at the sheep.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> They pulling another 680 by the looks of it. And AMD will release something to just match/beat it. People will argue which is faster, AMD & Nvidia wet themselves laughing at the sheep.


LOL, there is some truth to that I am sure.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> My medium term plan is to get another 980 - SLI can extend the usefulness of your card by another year.


Yeah exactly, I ran 470 SLI, but since I'm on 1080p, just ended up selling the 2nd card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> 1 I have a really bad clocking 780.
> 
> *I see.*
> 
> 2 I would have to get a new psu possibly, not sure here (850w corsair psu, haswell i5 @ 4.5ghz)
> 
> *That PSU is fine...
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,4.html
> 
> I've ran 470 SLI on my 750W unit.
> *
> 3 I am trying to reduce heat and noise here(hence maxwell) not double it
> 
> *So, why aren't you considering a 970? Would be cheaper and more reasonable.
> 
> The 980 isn't worth $200 over a 970. 970 SLI over a 980 however, is worth the $100, along with the clear added performance.*
> 
> 4 Would have to take everything apart and re route cables instead of removing old card - popping in new card
> 
> 5 This is going to be hypocritical of me since I was considering buying into the last gen 780ti again, but trying to sell two 780's down the road would be very difficult.
> 
> I think sli'ing 780's would be a bad choice, though I have very little experience with sli and you probably have had lots so know more than I do.
> 
> *I think my best choice is the 980, but I am waiting on more stock coming in for the msi gaming and the asus strix* and most importantly user reports with that stock. I want to know which if either card suffers from coil whine. It's the only reason I order from amazon because of their return policy, if I get coil whine it goes back the same day.
> 
> In saying all that, I still think the 780 ti gaming at $450 with a free game is a great deal for a lot of other people and that is all I was saying. Next to the 980 at $100 more I can see it being a better choice for some.


It sounds like you want to go with the fastest Single GPU route, and *it all boils down to your budget, and how much you want to spend.* You'll get like ~$250 for that 780, is paying $300 worth it to you for a 980? A 780 Ti is a fine option at $450, and so is the 970 at $330.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I just pm'd that guy, thanks. lol.


Well done.









That card is a steal for $225!


----------



## revro

i sidegraded my 780 for 45 more eur into a gtx 970 gaming g1 gigabyte and got 300eur for my 600eur gtx780. thats not bad. but selling 780 for 980 for mere 15-20% in games is not worth it. and the 225usd guy selling 780, well i am just speachless


----------



## staryoshi

Going from a 780 to a 970 or a 780 Ti to a 980 is mostly a performance sidegrade, or a marginal upgrade depending on clocks. However, there's more to graphics card performance than raw frame rate and the 900 series can be a very appealing sidegrade for 780 series owners, as it was for me







I now game in silence without the need for all-in-one water cooling on the GPU while using 80-100w less power during gaming loads. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Going from a 780 to a 970 or a 780 Ti to a 980 is mostly a performance sidegrade, or a marginal upgrade depending on clocks. However, there's more to graphics card performance than raw frame rate and the 900 series can be a very appealing sidegrade for 780 series owners, as it was for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now game in silence without the need for all-in-one water cooling on the GPU while using 80-100w less power during gaming loads. That's pretty awesome.


Surely you are not saying that water cooling is needed for a GTX 780? Im not sure about reference coolers but my DC2 at 1320mhz core with 7000mhz mem is pretty darn cool "58c usually" under gaming.


----------



## Yungbenny911

MSI gaming 980 in stock on Newegg. Just grabbed two, and canceling my order from NCIX. A little pricey but oh well...









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127834&cm_re=msi_gaming_980-_-14-127-834-_-Product


----------



## y2kcamaross

The only cards I've owned that made me rethink my stance on never water cooling a gpu, were my reference 7970s and my reference 290x...especially the 290x


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Going from a 780 to a 970 or a 780 Ti to a 980 is mostly a performance sidegrade, or a marginal upgrade depending on clocks. However, there's more to graphics card performance than raw frame rate and the 900 series can be a very appealing sidegrade for 780 series owners, as it was for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now game in silence without the need for all-in-one water cooling on the GPU while using 80-100w less power during gaming loads. That's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you are not saying that water cooling is needed for a GTX 780? Im not sure about reference coolers but my DC2 at 1320mhz core with 7000mhz mem is pretty darn cool "58c usually" under gaming.
Click to expand...

1320Mhz (core)/ 7000Mhz (mem) is bleh...







. Try 1480Mhz (core)/1978Mhz (mem) with a max temp of 52c running firestrike







. A water-cooled unlocked GPU = Amazing


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Surely you are not saying that water cooling is needed for a GTX 780? Im not sure about reference coolers but my DC2 at 1320mhz core with 7000mhz mem is pretty darn cool "58c usually" under gaming.


In a 350D (EG low airflow) case it is for me. When heat from a 250w TDP gpu exhausts within the case and has no where to go while not being fed much fresh air it's no fun. Also I'm a silence nazi, and that's where the bulk of my comment was aimed.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1320Mhz (core)/ 7000Mhz (mem) is bleh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Try 1480Mhz (core)/1978Mhz (mem) with a max temp of 52c running firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A water-cooled unlocked GPU = Amazing


1320mhz core is not a bleh overclock for someone on air and that is with 1.212vc. I had had the card close to 1400mhz core with unlocked voltage but for gaming purposes see little benefit for the added heat/noise.


----------



## Silent Scone

Apologies for being forthright earlier, just feel some people tend to edge their opinion on their own means quite a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Going from a 780 to a 970 or a 780 Ti to a 980 is mostly a performance sidegrade, or a marginal upgrade depending on clocks. However, there's more to graphics card performance than raw frame rate and the 900 series can be a very appealing sidegrade for 780 series owners, as it was for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now game in silence without the need for all-in-one water cooling on the GPU while using 80-100w less power during gaming loads. That's pretty awesome.


Yep, they really are impressive.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> 1320mhz core is not a bleh overclock for someone on air and that is with 1.212vc. I had had the card close to 1400mhz core with unlocked voltage but for gaming purposes see little benefit for the added heat/noise.


You wouldn't have that heat and noise problem if you watercooled lol, that was my point







. Personally going from 1300Mhz to 1437Mhz saw an 11 AVG FPS increase, and 4c increase, and that's free performance for 80$ (Kraken G10 + Corsair H55)


Spoiler: 1300Mhz









Spoiler: 1437Mhz







I ran my GPU's at 1400Mhz in SLI 24/7 while gaming, and it really improved my fps. 1400Mhz 770 should be equiv to stock 780 or slightly slower


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Going from a 780 to a 970 or a 780 Ti to a 980 is mostly a performance sidegrade, or a marginal upgrade depending on clocks. However, there's more to graphics card performance than raw frame rate and the 900 series can be a very appealing sidegrade for 780 series owners, as it was for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now game in silence without the need for all-in-one water cooling on the GPU while using 80-100w less power during gaming loads. That's pretty awesome.


How has your experience been going from a 780 to the 970 strix? Do you wish you went for the 980 for the extra $, or are you happy with the 970. Did you notice any performance increase etc etc

As I have two options, grab a 980 now for $570(msi gaming/strix) or grab one 970 now then see how the performance is then grab a second if I want it arround christmas, can be a present from me to me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Surely you are not saying that water cooling is needed for a GTX 780? Im not sure about reference coolers but my DC2 at 1320mhz core with 7000mhz mem is pretty darn cool "58c usually" under gaming.


Really?! My 780 evga acx sc goes to about 70-80c when playing a demanding game, 65 fan speed = about 76c and 75 fan speed = about 72c, and that is at 1097 boost =/ Anything more than that on the stock voltage crashes any and all games.


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned and re-opened


----------



## revro

any1 seen a 3 way sligtx 970 review? i could only find a 980 review... thank you


----------



## n780tivs980

So tempted to grab the zotac 970 amp extreme, 1355mhz out the box and people reporting getting 1500 - 1600 easily. Those speeds take it past a 980 stock right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSNAMMOXACXL-_-14-500-364-_-Product

Doesn't look to nice aesthtically though.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> So tempted to grab the zotac 970 amp extreme, 1355mhz out the box and people reporting getting 1500 - 1600 easily. Those speeds take it past a 980 stock right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSNAMMOXACXL-_-14-500-364-_-Product
> 
> Doesn't look to nice aesthtically though.


i ordered the gigabyte g1 gaming, as i loved always the windforce cooler, it has best vrm protection and evga dropped ball big way this gen. i mean evga cards are now in my country 30eur cheaper than gigabyte, in 7xx series they were 50-100eur more expensive lol

how you can destroy a brand in a single month, still cant believe what they did


----------



## Bosniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You wouldn't have that heat and noise problem if you watercooled lol, that was my point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Personally going from 1300Mhz to 1437Mhz saw an 11 AVG FPS increase, and 4c increase, and that's free performance for 80$ (Kraken G10 + Corsair H55)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1300Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1437Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran my GPU's at 1400Mhz in SLI 24/7 while gaming, and it really improved my fps. 1400Mhz 770 should be equiv to stock 780 or slightly slower


The added cost of watercooling is not worth the gain in fps.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> So tempted to grab the zotac 970 amp extreme, 1355mhz out the box and people reporting getting 1500 - 1600 easily. Those speeds take it past a 980 stock right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSNAMMOXACXL-_-14-500-364-_-Product
> 
> Doesn't look to nice aesthtically though.


The G1 Gaming has served me well. 1591/8200 cool and quiet. 62-64c during benching. Yes that takes it past a stock 980.


----------



## nyk20z3

How would you guys compare a Mars 760 to a single 980?

There is the VRAM difference but if the Mars drops below $500 I may pick one up and wait on GM200 from there.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How would you guys compare a Mars 760 to a single 980?
> 
> There is the VRAM difference but if the Mars drops below $500 I may pick one up and wait on GM200 from there.


980 all day.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How would you guys compare a Mars 760 to a single 980?
> 
> There is the VRAM difference but if the Mars drops below $500 I may pick one up and wait on GM200 from there.


Not worth it IMHO. That Mars 760 can't be worth more than $400 right now and it is probably going to be overall slower than the 980.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How would you guys compare a Mars 760 to a single 980?
> 
> There is the VRAM difference but if the Mars drops below $500 I may pick one up and wait on GM200 from there.


Mars 760? roooool: Been looking for them to come under 400 dollars for awhile now.

Cant wait for the Mars 960


----------



## solid9

Any news on the 8gb models? I want a new pc and 1440p monitor and I will go with a 970 sli but it seems that 4gb isn't going to be enough.
Really those vendors are taking forever to just slap some chip on their videocards just because it will lower sales of the 4gb models , I've endured for more than a year for haswell-e , ddr4 and maxwell and I'm ready to pull the trigger but I won't buy a 2000+ € pc that won't max out games that are already out even at 1080p.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Any news on the 8gb models? I want a new pc and 1440p monitor and I will go with a 970 sli but it seems that 4gb isn't going to be enough.
> Really those vendors are taking forever to just slap some chip on their videocards just because it will lower sales of the 4gb models , I've endured for more than a year for haswell-e , ddr4 and maxwell and I'm ready to pull the trigger but I won't buy a 2000+ € pc that won't max out games that are already out even at 1080p.


Where are you seeing that you need 8gb for 1440p?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Any news on the 8gb models? I want a new pc and 1440p monitor and I will go with a 970 sli but it seems that 4gb isn't going to be enough.
> Really those vendors are taking forever to just slap some chip on their videocards just because it will lower sales of the 4gb models , I've endured for more than a year for haswell-e , ddr4 and maxwell and I'm ready to pull the trigger but I won't buy a 2000+ € pc that won't max out games that are already out even at 1080p.


Uhh what. You don't even need 4GB for 1440p... 8GB models are for surround 4k.

I play at 1440p 120hz on 4GB and have since the start of the year. I basically never even see that much VRAM being used.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Anyone have any SLI Gigabyte 970s G1s benchmarks?

Especially interested in 1440p performance numbers.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You wouldn't have that heat and noise problem if you watercooled lol, that was my point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Personally going from 1300Mhz to 1437Mhz saw an 11 AVG FPS increase, and 4c increase, and that's free performance for 80$ (Kraken G10 + Corsair H55)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1300Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1437Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran my GPU's at 1400Mhz in SLI 24/7 while gaming, and it really improved my fps. 1400Mhz 770 should be equiv to stock 780 or slightly slower


I have zero interest in water cooling my GPU'S and am more than happy with my 24/7 gaming overclock. At 1320 core I run relatively low voltage so heat and noise is not an issue. Obviously you can do more with water but I'm simply not interested.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I have zero interest in water cooling my GPU'S and am more than happy with my 24/7 gaming overclock. At 1320 core I run relatively low voltage so heat and noise is not an issue. Obviously you can do more with water but I'm simply not interested.


1320 on air on a 780 is still extremely good and fast. Sounds like you got an excellent card.


----------



## JackNaylorPE

Is the original post still being updated ? Looking for more detailed reviews like the bit tech-article that gets into the nitty-gritty. Listed it back around 5401 but I don't see anything new on the OP.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 1320 on air on a 780 is still extremely good and fast. Sounds like you got an excellent card.


Thank you, I thought so as well.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Really?! My 780 evga acx sc goes to about 70-80c when playing a demanding game, 65 fan speed = about 76c and 75 fan speed = about 72c, and that is at 1097 boost =/ Anything more than that on the stock voltage crashes any and all games.


Yep, very happy with how cool the card runs. Does not really start to warm up unless I take it up to around 1.24-1.25vc and even then it is manageable by turning up the fan speed a bit more.


----------



## Exilon

So what are the differences between the Gigabyte GTX 970 WF and the GTX 970 G1?

Does the 'cost-down' version still have the 250W TDP and 1.25 V limit?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> So what are the differences between the Gigabyte GTX 970 WF and the GTX 970 G1?
> 
> Does the 'cost-down' version still have the 250W TDP and 1.25 V limit?


It's at least known that it comes out of the box with milder clocks.

Not sure about TDP and limit.

Still has the 6-pin and 8-pin.

No backplate.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-releases-geforce-gtx-970-windforce-oc-graphics-card.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-gtx970-windforce-3x-oc,27781.html


----------



## dVeLoPe

currently in the market for a gtx 970 was looking at the FTW versrion from evga is their something better


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> currently in the market for a gtx 970 was looking at the FTW versrion from evga is their something better


giga g1 followed by msi gaming


----------



## dVeLoPe

why though? (i guess im an evga fanboy owned a 570 and now a 680 by them theiri customer service s superb)


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> why though? (i guess im an evga fanboy owned a 570 and now a 680 by them theiri customer service s superb)


EVGA dropped the ball on the 900 series by using a cheaply designed cooler to cut costs.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> why though? (i guess im an evga fanboy owned a 570 and now a 680 by them theiri customer service s superb)


Here you go








http://www.overclock.net/t/1514624/eteknix-possible-design-flaw-in-evga-gtx-970/0_50


----------



## dVeLoPe

i was told the FTW version which is the ONLY one im interested in has FIXED THAT ISSUE


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i was told the FTW version which is the ONLY one im interested in has FIXED THAT ISSUE


Still using the same ACX cooler. FTW just has a non-ref PCB with more phases/better voltage controller (at least in other series,. don't know if that stuck with the 900 as well).


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Still using the same ACX cooler. FTW just has a non-ref PCB with more phases/better voltage controller (at least in other series,. don't know if that stuck with the 900 as well).


It is still using the ACX but the FTW does not use 3 heatpipes. It uses one big plate.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> It is still using the ACX but the FTW does not use 3 heatpipes. It uses one big plate.


Here's the 970 FTW cooler according to Anandtech.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hawkeye360

Hey guys,

If I were to get two 980s for SLI, would it be better to get two reference cards or two non-reference? If I got non-reference it would probably be the Asus Strix cards.

Really tempted to pair them up with a ROG Swift monitor.


----------



## jleslie246

Are you going to water cool in the future?


----------



## Hawkeye360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Are you going to water cool in the future?


Nope no water cooling.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> If I were to get two 980s for SLI, would it be better to get two reference cards or two non-reference? If I got non-reference it would probably be the Asus Strix cards.
> 
> Really tempted to pair them up with a ROG Swift monitor.


You'll be fine with two non-reference open air coolers as long as you have spacing on your mobo. However I would highly recommend you don't try to add a third in the future as you end up dumping a massive amount of heat into a case with three open air GPUs that will cause temps to raise on everything inside.


----------



## bluedevil

Posted today.

VGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 - Overclocked and Benchmarked


----------



## famich

Problems with EVGA is that the company is all the time planning the SC FTW and Classy versions and AFAIK nvidia is selling the chips to vendors in batches and all of them have to take a proportionate number of excellent , mediocre and bad chips.

And the more excellent chips they wanna take, the more bad ones they have to mount and sell.
So, with EVGA going with the Ref version we got a higher chance of getting a mediocre or dud chip.

I have bought 3 EVGA SC and see:: one is excellent, one was mediocre / sold / and one goes to RMA.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Linus just posted a 2-4 way SLI scaling review of the GTX 980:






Looks like running more than 2 cards is still more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## iBored

I'm in a dilemma. I'm currently on a 780dcuii watercooled.
And I'm exporting some parts to my office workstation which occasionally will have a loaned quadro to work with, other times, no gpu at all.

Should I:
a. sell the 780, get a upgrade for my own rig and a second hand 760 for the workstation or;
b. use the 780 in the workstation, and just spit out for an upgrade?

Bonus points is, whatever expenditure on the workstation rig will have a % funding.

Then next question is, gaming and rendering at home on a 1440p dell u2713hm, should I run up a 980 sli setup? or 970sli?

TIA guys!


----------



## nyk20z3

I did a little reading on the Asus ROG forums and looks like there is a slight chance of a ROG card before the end of the year if not who knows.

Something keeps telling me to just keep saving and waiting until GM200 drops,I don't have hours to game like some of you so I can afford to be a little more patient!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Linus just posted a 2-4 way SLI scaling review of the GTX 980:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like running more than 2 cards is still more trouble than it's worth.


Nvidia's drivers still need some work to take advantage of more than 2 cards.


----------



## Onikage

So people for 1080p should i wait for 960 was thinkink of getting 970 and its probably little bit of an overkill for 1080p but its kinda stretching my budget and i dont care about longetivity i just need something for 2015
ill be able to aford new card in 2016 anyway.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> So people for 1080p should i wait for 960 was thinkink of getting 970 and its probably little bit of an overkill for 1080p but its kinda stretching my budget and i dont care about longetivity i just need something for 2015
> ill be able to aford new card in 2016 anyway.


No - get a 970. They are well worth it for 1080p.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> So people for 1080p should i wait for 960 was thinkink of getting 970 and its probably little bit of an overkill for 1080p but its kinda stretching my budget and i dont care about longetivity i just need something for 2015. ill be able to aford new card in 2016 anyway.


For 1080p definitely wait for GTX 960. should end up between GTX 770 and GTX 780 in perf. should end up at $229 - $249

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gtx-960-amd-r9-285x-specs-performance-price/


----------



## n780tivs980

Why does the gigabyte G1 command a price tag raise of $80 over stock 980s and $50 over the msi gaming version. Wonder how much the 980 strix is going to cost, hoping the same as the msi gaming one if so that's my next card.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> *Why does the gigabyte G1 command a price tag raise of $80 over stock 980s and $50 over the msi gaming version.* Wonder how much the 980 strix is going to cost, hoping the same as the msi gaming one if so that's my next card.


Capitalism.


----------



## n780tivs980

Ye dont I know it

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-gigabyte-gtx-980-g1-gaming-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1228mhz-boost-1329mhz-2048-cores-3x-dp-1x-dvi-d-1x-

Decent Gtx 980's go for £500 in the UK.............................. That's about $800, seriously that throws any price to performance clean out the window, as the 780 ti has been £100 cheaper than that for a while now.


----------



## DesmoLocke

The few reviews I've read on the GTX 980M are intriguing. The gap between mobile and desktop parts is certainly closing. The 980M is approximately 80% or so of the performance of its desktop counterpart at stock clocks. Incredible.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> The few reviews I've read on the GTX 980M are intriguing. The gap between mobile and desktop parts is certainly closing. The 980M is approximately 80% or so of the performance of its desktop counterpart at stock clocks. Incredible.


Is throttling and overclocking not a big issue on gaming laptops though? Enough for the desktop counterpart to pull wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> So people for 1080p should i wait for 960 was thinkink of getting 970 and its probably little bit of an overkill for 1080p but its kinda stretching my budget and i dont care about longetivity i just need something for 2015
> ill be able to aford new card in 2016 anyway.


No such thing as overkill for 1920x1080 so if you can afford a GTX 970 get one.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Ye dont I know it
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-gigabyte-gtx-980-g1-gaming-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1228mhz-boost-1329mhz-2048-cores-3x-dp-1x-dvi-d-1x-
> 
> Decent Gtx 980's go for £500 in the UK.............................. That's about $800, seriously that throws any price to performance clean out the window, as the 780 ti has been £100 cheaper than that for a while now.


I have three letters for you - VAT.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Ye dont I know it
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-gigabyte-gtx-980-g1-gaming-7010mhz-gddr5-gpu-1228mhz-boost-1329mhz-2048-cores-3x-dp-1x-dvi-d-1x-
> 
> Decent Gtx 980's go for £500 in the UK.............................. That's about $800, seriously that throws any price to performance clean out the window, as the 780 ti has been £100 cheaper than that for a while now.


Here you go
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/3gb-gtx-780ti-phantom-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6000mhz-gddr5-gpu-980mhz-boost-1046mhz-cores-2880-dp-dvi-hd


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> No such thing as overkill for 1920x1080 so if you can afford a GTX 970 get one.


Yup. You can always add a little DSR and improve the image if you're running 1080.


----------



## Onikage

Thanks for replies everybody though just checked couple of stores in my country for 970s... aand its gone prices also went up by 10-15 euro on average







even though they dont have them on stock


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Thanks for replies everybody though just checked couple of stores in my country for 970s... aand its gone prices also went up by 10-15 euro on average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they dont have them on stock


Fixed


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Fixed


LOL have to work on my english little bit more.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I have three letters for you - VAT.


It's never been this much of a gap before, usualy we pay $100-150 a difference, not 300+ of a difference like we are paying with the 980's, the 980s in the UK atm make no sense at all. Seriously they are priced wrong, the whole point of this launch was 780 ti performance but at a better cost with more power/heat/noise effiency, our launch in the UK has came in at more than the ti's were and are.

Sucks which is why I send checks to family in america and get them to send me the pc hardware.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> It's never been this much of a gap before, usualy we pay $100-150 a difference, not 300+ of a difference like we are paying with the 980's, the 980s in the UK atm make no sense at all. Seriously they are priced wrong, the whole point of this launch was 780 ti performance but at a better cost with more power/heat/noise effiency, our launch in the UK has came in at more than the ti's were and are.
> 
> Sucks which is why I send checks to family in america and get them to send me the pc hardware.


Don't you still have to pay VAT in customs? Unless you have family members lie about the contents, but then it isn't insured, is it?


----------



## DiNet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Don't you still have to pay VAT in customs? Unless you have family members lie about the contents, but then it isn't insured, is it?


It's a 50/50 chance they will check your parcel. I've had bought gpu's from US and didn't pay anything. And once had to pay $15 tax for e-cig that costs $45 and was delivered 2 weeks after due time because EMS is that horrible








The prices are inflated over in Israel as horribly as in UK. It's actually cheaper to buy from amazon with 3-5 days shipping and vat included...
$540 for a 970 at cheapest shop in country, 470 from amazon. I'm lucky enough to buy from importer without tax for 420


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> Price is $330 for 970 and $550 for 980
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nostradamus
Click to expand...


----------



## Silent Scone

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27019750&postcount=562

And it likely won't. For some time.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27019750&postcount=562
> 
> And it likely won't. For some time.


Honestly, I really don't see the point. SLI and Tri-SLI 980's are still not powerful enough to use 8GB of VRAM and 4 Way SLI scaling is still so bad the same applies there too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Honestly, I really don't see the point. SLI and Tri-SLI 980's are still not powerful enough to use 8GB of VRAM and 4 Way SLI scaling is still so bad the same applies there too.


This is true, might see EVGA or Gigabyte offer a variant March to April time after GM200 launch. In other words people waiting on 8GB 204 are wasting their time.


----------



## Amph

how much is the probability of the coil whine?


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> how much is the probability of the coil whine?


I think the prevalence of the issue is a little overblown. You're likely just hearing from the vocal minority who have it.

I've certainly not gotten any, even when overclocking to the limits.


----------



## Amph

i just don't like to return it multiple time

they need to fix this, it has been dragged for years(i remember this issue many years ago), how it's possible that in 2014 we still have those stupid issues, unbelievable...


----------



## IronWill1991

It looks like I have to wait another day for GTX 970 because some truck was late. First world problems.


----------



## tajoh111

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/10/08/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_overclocking_video_card_review/2#.VDWUeBZq3KY

gtx980 overclocking review.

The stock gtx 980 competes with an overclocked 290x. The overclocked gtx 980 beats the overclocked 290x by around 25%.

The worst thing about this is the gtx 980 overclocked consumes just 20w more power compared to the r9 285 or 111 watts less than a 290x.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/02/msi_radeon_r9_285_gaming_oc_video_card_review/10#.VDWVjhZq3KY
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/10/08/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_overclocking_video_card_review/11#.VDWUuBZq3KY

This works out be basically double the performance per watt. Nvidia doesn't need a new node to make AMD to look last generation.

Look at 7970 reviews and you will see the difference in performance is about the same(25%), but the difference in power is less than 111w. And AMD got a node change and a change in architecture during this gen. Time to get off GCN AMD.

It's mind boggling that there such a difference in the midrange die from AMD and Nvidia on the same process.

Tonga has got to be one of the biggest let down since the fx5xxx series from nvidia and the 2900xt. Whoever decided on the final specs of this card and decided to release this card in late 2014, deserves a boot outside the company.


----------



## sugarhell

Hardocp and ocing? Let me laugh.

They did oced runs with the same 290x at 90C. And their numbers for gk110 was always strange. Power consumption,oc etc etc.

Still the stock 980 clocks are quite higher than the 290xoced or the 780ti


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Bet no one asked this yet_______________but whats AMD planning next ???

My sole remaining 7950 better last me till I can afford something newer, in fact so better my whole rig


----------



## solid9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is true, might see EVGA or Gigabyte offer a variant March to April time after GM200 launch. In other words people waiting on 8GB 204 are wasting their time.


I'm one of those waiting for more than 4gb , I will buy a new pc soon and I can't bear with the fact that even if I spend thousands of euro on a pc I won't be able to max out games , seriously ? that's really keeping me off from buying my new pc , I'd rather pair a 5820k with a used 460 or 6850 and play at minimun settings until something worthy comes out .


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> I'm one of those waiting for more than 4gb , I will buy a new pc soon and I can't bear with the fact that even if I spend thousands of euro on a pc I won't be able to max out games , seriously ? that's really keeping me off from buying my new pc , I'd rather pair a 5820k with a used 460 or 6850 and play at minimun settings until something worthy comes out .


I'm not spending my money on a 4gb GPU. I'll sit on this 780, and my GPU money until they offer us something that can max games out for our money. No max textures = no buy for me.


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not spending my money on a 4gb GPU. I'll sit on this 780, and my GPU money until they offer us something that can max games out for our money. No max textures = no buy for me.


Are there games that need more than 4gb unmodded?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> Are there games that need more than 4gb unmodded?


Yea, that "Shadow Of Mordor" game needs 6gb for ultra textures. It looks good still at high, but I can see the difference. You area able to run it at ultra textures with less then 6gb Vram, but, for me on a 3gb 780, it stutters too much at times for it to be enjoyable.

I'm not sure how many more game's we'll see wanting 6gb Vram, but, I want to be prepared. I see little reason in buying a high-end card that is already dated in some way.


----------



## solid9

Chargeit I have the same opinion as you , I can't call enthusiast something that can't max out current games .
I can't wait much more for a new pc so I'll probably set with a single 970 and a 1080p monitor or maybe if I can find it I'll buy an used titan or titan black that will give me the same performance of a single 970 or 980 but with more vram (sli of 780 6gb would be the best option but I can't find them anywhere).


----------



## BenJaminJr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, that "Shadow Of Mordor" game needs 6gb for ultra textures. It looks good still at high, but I can see the difference. You area able to run it at ultra textures with less then 6gb Vram, but, for me on a 3gb 780, it stutters too much at times for it to be enjoyable.
> 
> I'm not sure how many more game's we'll see wanting 6gb Vram, but, I want to be prepared. I see little reason in buying a high-end card that is already dated in some way.


At what resolution


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenJaminJr*
> 
> At what resolution


1080p. Dropping down from ultra textures did allow me to run it at 1080p + 150%, which looks really good.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515461/ipon-shadow-of-mordor-6gb-of-vram-for-ultra-textures

There's the post about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solid9*
> 
> Chargeit I have the same opinion as you , I can't call enthusiast something that can't max out current games .
> I can't wait much more for a new pc so I'll probably set with a single 970 and a 1080p monitor or maybe if I can find it I'll buy an used titan or titan black that will give me the same performance of a single 970 or 980 but with more vram (sli of 780 6gb would be the best option but I can't find them anywhere).


Yea, it kind of sucks. I mean, the 970 and 980 are nice cards without a doubt. However, I don't see a reason to get them if there is any chance that a year or two from now most games will want more Vram to max out then they have.

I can take lowering some settings, but textures are where I draw the line. It's killing me playing "SoM" with high instead of ultra textures, no matter how little the difference.


----------



## CherryWiggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> t.
> Yea, it kind of sucks. I mean, the 970 and 980 are nice cards without a doubt. However, I don't see a reason to get them if there is any chance that a year or two from now most games will want more Vram to max out then they have.
> 
> I can take lowering some settings, but textures are where I draw the line. It's killing me playing "SoM" with high instead of ultra textures, no matter how little the difference.


You have a 780... If you're the type of person who upgrades their gpu every year to the next big thing why do you even care if they become obsolete within a year? Considering you'll jump ship before than anyways.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryWiggins*
> 
> You have a 780... If you're the type of person who upgrades their gpu every year to the next big thing why do you even care if they become obsolete within a year? Considering you'll jump ship before than anyways.


I don't know. I guess I feel like if i'm spending over $550 on a GPU it should be able to handle games max at 1080p. It's easy to forget, but a single 980 costs more then a PS4 or Xbox. That's just for a graphics card, not a entire system. A gpu costing more then a gaming console should be expected to max games out at a low res like 1080 at launch. Here these things are, just released, and already forced to make compromises. As tempting as it is to get one, that just doesn't sit right with me.

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted to buy a 980 now, and then sell it when the new stuff comes out, but, is it really worth the time/effort? I don't think so. I'm holding onto my money, and waiting this one out.


----------



## renji1337

I want to point out that SoM textures are horribly optimized and there's no reason for them to require 6gb vram. they were just lazy.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*


Someone ate some crow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I want to point out that SoM textures are horribly optimized and there's no reason for them to require 6gb vram. they were just lazy.


The whole world is drawn in at once, everything in the distance is in full detail including the orcs and the mountains, no texture pop in as you move around or anything else like that which we have seen going on in games of past. It is not poorly optimized......... it is an incredible looking game and the video ram usage is completely justified.

Playing the game helps one realize that the devs were anything but lazy with this one.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Someone ate some crow
> The whole world is drawn in at once, everything in the distance is in full detail including the orcs and the mountains, not texture pop in as you move around or anything else like that which we have seen going on in games of past. It is not poorly optimized......... it is an incredible looking game and the video ram usage is completely justified.


Yea, the draw distance on the textures are amazing. You can look off into the distance and see that buildings and enemies are textured... That's what I want out of next gen games, that's the thing that I look at in most games and think... It could be much better.

If it requires more Vram to get that, I'm all for it and want to have a card that can handle it.

Like this nice screen of modded Skyrim... Totally ruined by this...



I want textures as far as the eye can see, even if that requires tons of Vram.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, the draw distance on the textures are amazing. You can look off into the distance and see that buildings and enemies are textured... That's what I want out of next gen games, that's the thing that I look at in most games and think... It could be much better.
> 
> If it requires more Vram to get that, I'm all for it and want to have a card that can handle it.
> 
> Like this nice screen of modded Skyrim... Totally ruined by this...
> 
> 
> 
> I want textures as far as the eye can see, even if that requires tons of Vram.


+1 that is exactly right. Skyrim can be fixed up to look nice if you mod it enough and tweak the ini file ugrids to load as it will load textures at a much greater distance. It takes a good bit of work but is worth it if you like skyrim.

Still though SOM blows it out of the water from a technical standpoint, no modding necessary with that one.


----------



## brandon6199

Is EVGA serious right now? They just jacked up the prices on their reference cooler models for the GTX 980. Now, they're priced even higher than their ACX 2.0 models now. $609.99 for the stock, reference GTX 980, and $629.99 for the SC version of the reference cooler GTX 980.

At first, I thought it was just Newegg marking up the prices. And then I checked EVGA's website:



http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980

None of the other vendors have raised prices on their reference GTX 980 models. Really EVGA? What gives? What's the reason for the price increase? As a long-time EVGA fan, I was literally going to purchase an EVGA GTX 980 any day now. Now it looks like I'll just purchase the same exact reference GTX 980 from another vendor at $60-$90 less than you're charging.

Unbelievable.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Is EVGA serious right now? They just jacked up the prices on their reference cooler models for the GTX 980. Now, they're priced even higher than their ACX 2.0 models now. $609.99 for the stock, reference GTX 980, and $629.99 for the SC version of the reference cooler GTX 980.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just Newegg marking up the prices. And then I checked EVGA's website:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980
> 
> None of the other vendors have raised prices on their reference GTX 980 models. Really EVGA? What gives? What's the reason for the price increase? As a long-time EVGA fan, I was literally going to purchase an EVGA GTX 980 any day now. Now it looks like I'll just purchase the same exact reference GTX 980 from another vendor at $60-$90 less than you're charging.
> 
> Unbelievable.


No way in hell is a stock 980 worth those prices, so they are dropping the ball on their stock cards and their aftermarket editions(they screwed up the cooling on them).


----------



## Kenoh

I am stuck between the GTX980 reference, G1 or the Evga ACX 2.0 SC. AS far as I can see, the G1 has the best cooling and overclocking potential, but I haven't seen the temps for the ACX 2.0? The GTX 980 Strix has the worst cooling and thermals out of all the cards I have seen so far! At least 11 degrees higher thermals at IDLE then the G1, it also consumes 20watts more then the G1

My money is on the G1 till the EVGA GTX 980 FTW Edition comes out


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenoh*
> 
> I am stuck between the GTX980 reference, G1 or the Evga ACX 2.0 SC. AS far as I can see, the G1 has the best cooling and overclocking potential, but I haven't seen the temps for the ACX 2.0? The GTX 980 Strix has the worst cooling and thermals out of all the cards I have seen so far! At least 11 degrees higher thermals at IDLE then the G1, it also consumes 20watts more then the G1
> 
> My money is on the G1 till the EVGA GTX 980 FTW Edition comes out


The STRIX will idle higher because the fans completely shut off under a certain temp. Regardless, for raw performance, the G1 seems so far like the most consistent performer.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Is EVGA serious right now? They just jacked up the prices on their reference cooler models for the GTX 980. Now, they're priced even higher than their ACX 2.0 models now. $609.99 for the stock, reference GTX 980, and $629.99 for the SC version of the reference cooler GTX 980.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just Newegg marking up the prices. And then I checked EVGA's website:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980
> 
> None of the other vendors have raised prices on their reference GTX 980 models. Really EVGA? What gives? What's the reason for the price increase? As a long-time EVGA fan, I was literally going to purchase an EVGA GTX 980 any day now. Now it looks like I'll just purchase the same exact reference GTX 980 from another vendor at $60-$90 less than you're charging.
> 
> Unbelievable.


LOL - my SC just went up in value!


----------



## iRUSH

On my way to pick up a Strix 970.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Is EVGA serious right now? They just jacked up the prices on their reference cooler models for the GTX 980. Now, they're priced even higher than their ACX 2.0 models now. $609.99 for the stock, reference GTX 980, and $629.99 for the SC version of the reference cooler GTX 980.
> 
> At first, I thought it was just Newegg marking up the prices. And then I checked EVGA's website:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980
> 
> None of the other vendors have raised prices on their reference GTX 980 models. Really EVGA? What gives? What's the reason for the price increase? As a long-time EVGA fan, I was literally going to purchase an EVGA GTX 980 any day now. Now it looks like I'll just purchase the same exact reference GTX 980 from another vendor at $60-$90 less than you're charging.
> 
> Unbelievable.


I'm curious to see what if happening here as well. Seems more like a mistake at the website than anything else. The ACX model didn't jump in price.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Probably because the ACX cost EVGA less compared to the reference cooler.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm curious to see what if happening here as well. Seems more like a mistake at the website than anything else. The ACX model didn't jump in price.


The opposite actualy, the acx 1.0 SC 970 has been reduced to $339.99 and is the cheapest 970 model available, also in stock!!!!! Been thinking of grabbing one or two but to many reports of coil wine and bad temps in comparison to all the other 970 models which is why evga has probably priced it so low.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-0974-KR/dp/B00NI64A7C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1412872123&sr=8-4&keywords=gtx+970

$330 for the acx 2.0

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-2972-KR/dp/B00NVODXME/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1412872123&sr=8-8&keywords=gtx+970


----------



## Roaches

They were selling the reference model at MSRP about a week ago.. Really no point on getting an ACX or nonreference model from EVGA, OCN forums has proof they've been cutting corners on the PCB design, and Masked has been warning us the whole time they've been swapping to cheaper components, which I didn't believe until now.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Probably because the ACX cost EVGA less compared to the reference cooler.


Fair point but that didn't happen with the 780 or 780 Ti that used a very similar cooler.

I read in one of the review that the 980 cooler isn't a vapor chamber design like the 780 was so it should be slightly cheaper as well.


----------



## n780tivs980

http://www.amazon.com/Zotac-GeForce-DisplayPort-Graphics-ZT-90203-10P/dp/B00NQ86IRW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1412872452&sr=8-10&keywords=gtx+980

1393 out the box









Was hoping a 980 version of this would surface sooner or later.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> They were selling the reference model at MSRP about a week ago.. Really no point on getting an ACX or nonreference model from EVGA, OCN forums has proof they've been cutting corners on the PCB design, and Masked has been warning us the whole time they've been swapping to cheaper components, which I didn't believe until now.


Stop believing what Masked says as gospel. Remember that EVGA is Nvidia's primary AIB so anything not FTW/Classified/KPE is based off Nvidia's reference PCB design- even for the 980. Those prices are pretty weird, and if true/not a mistake then don't buy them for sure. There are better alternatives at that price point.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I'm not spending my money on a 4gb GPU. I'll sit on this 780, and my GPU money until they offer us something that can max games out for our money. No max textures = no buy for me.


my 970 replacement came. sold my 780 i got for 600eur, for 300eur, and with additional 45eur i have now a gaming g1 970







lets call it a little sidegrade for my 1440p

and really the evga mess, is just so so sad. how can a company blow away its good name like this. ou i know, they hired MBA or wanna do an IPO ...

best
revro


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Nah not only is the 7 series eventually getting the two new software features maxwell has, the 7 series will continue to benifit from timely driver releases that still improve game performance. Though yes there will be more margin for the 9 series to pull ahead as the 7 series is about tapped out and the 9 series has alot of room for improvement now. But realistically in games we are looking at about 5% in the end.


also ,it is about the timing ,and your card holding it's resale value. To buy a 700 series card this late in it's life cycle would almost be total financial loss as far as selling it in a year ,seeing that another 2 generations of Nvidia cards will be out by then.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Probably because the ACX cost EVGA less compared to the reference cooler.


Then how come the other vendors such as MSI, PNY, Zotac, and Gigabyte are offering the same exact card with the reference cooler at the MSRP of $549.99?

No, this is EVGA being greedy and realizing that there is a higher demand for their reference cooler models over their sub-par, under-performing "ACX 1.0/2.0" models. I'd rather get a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980 at this point.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> also ,it is about the timing ,and your card holding it's resale value. To buy a 700 series card this late in it's life cycle would almost be total financial loss as far as selling it in a year ,seeing that another 2 generations of Nvidia cards will be out by then.


Well considering how cheap the maxwell cards already are and the fact big maxwell will be out in a few months selling a 980 and a ti at a loss down the line will be about the same when you factor in that you paid about $150 cheaper for the ti.


----------



## iRUSH

Time to see what all the 970 fuss is about


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Well considering how cheap the maxwell cards already are and the fact big maxwell will be out in a few months selling a 980 and a ti at a loss down the line will be about the same when you factor in that you paid about $150 cheaper for the ti.


Don't get me wrong ,I would love to own a k|ngp|n 780Ti. It is true that a super Maxwell card like a 980Ti ,or Titan2 will probably be out very soon,but buying when a card at the launch and selling it at the perfect moment is paramount to not getting too banged up fiscally in this very expensive game we play .I must admit ,I am not sure exactly how long you should keep a card. 6 months? 1 year,2 years? I paid $900 for my 2 -GTX 680's 2 years ago ,and sold them for $400 3 weeks ago. So I paid $500 for 2 years of use. Now I just paid $550 for the new card. How long do I keep it? What is the perfect strike point? I guess it depends on many factors.


----------



## revro

so regarding my 45eur sidegrade
i officially regret going from GTX Gigabyte 780OC Windforce to GTX Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1
i am getting in valley with 970 56,6 @1080 in comparison with 59,5 on 780
i am getting in valley with 970 36,5 @1440 in comparison with 40,1 on 780

yeah i know i can OC, but i liked stuff out of box. 970 has 1380 max boost out of box, 780 had 1178mhz
ou well, will sell the 970 or maybe buy 2nd one once SC will come out in 2 years. 2 970 should be enough for 60fps min on a single 1440p in SC

uff looks like SC fps is same, slightly better in hangar and in arena commander same


----------



## VodevilX

Just got mine, MSI Gaming 4G yesterday, upgrading from a GTX560Ti.... Oh boy, do i love it!


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VodevilX*
> 
> Just got mine, MSI Gaming 4G yesterday, upgrading from a GTX560Ti.... Oh boy, do i love it!


Honda Civic to Porsche

Enjoy!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Honda Civic to Porsche
> 
> Enjoy!


I raced a porsche with my hatchback civic and won recently.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VodevilX*
> 
> Just got mine, MSI Gaming 4G yesterday, upgrading from a GTX560Ti.... Oh boy, do i love it!


I also have a 560ti. What will the 970 do for me that my 560ti cant do? I seem to be able to play all the games at max setting already at 1920x1200. What did you notice different?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I also have a 560ti. What will the 970 do for me that my 560ti cant do? I seem to be able to play all the games at max setting already at 1920x1200. What did you notice different?


What games are you maxing out exactly?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I also have a 560ti. What will the 970 do for me that my 560ti cant do? I seem to be able to play all the games at max setting already at 1920x1200. What did you notice different?


wanna know what changes? well lets say i went once from 5750 to a 660, battlefield 3 could be played at whatever i wanted without having to put low settings to have ok fps


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I also have a 560ti. What will the 970 do for me that my 560ti cant do? I seem to be able to play all the games at max setting already at 1920x1200. What did you notice different?


Sorry but I need to see video proof of this magic 560ti, as no way are you maxing out crysis 3 / witcher 2 / batman / metro last light / shadows of mordor / etc etc

Unless you mean at 240p?


----------



## CherryWiggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Well considering how cheap the maxwell cards already are and the fact big maxwell will be out in a few months selling a 980 and a ti at a loss down the line will be about the same when you factor in that you paid about $150 cheaper for the ti.


You're touting rumor as fact. Lovely. The only big maxwell you'll see in the next 9 months will be a titan. Have fun paying over a grand for a single card. The next series wont come so soon as people hope since Nvidia is having huge success with the series they just launched.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryWiggins*
> 
> You're touting rumor as fact. Lovely. The only big maxwell you'll see in the next 9 months will be a titan. Have fun paying over a grand for a single card. The next series wont come so soon as people hope since Nvidia is having huge success with the series they just launched.


They are atm yes then amd will answer start of next year, then nvidia will fire back.


----------



## Alatar

It's been 3 weeks since these things released and it looks like the discussion in this thread now resembles what you would see in the owner's threads. So please continue the discussion there:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club

Locked.


----------

